#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-05
<Riddell> I'm surrounded by KDE hackers and not one of them knows a project which uses qmake
<pef> :D
<Riddell> pef: psi, qca-tls
<pef> Riddell: thanks !
<fromoze> OT- Little question
<fromoze> Have the devs of Kubuntu ever think about Yast4Debian ?
<Riddell> fromoze: I have thought about it.  havn't seen any working packages and I suspect it's not worth the effort
<fromoze> ok :)
<fromoze> thanks, I was curious about :D
<Riddell> 90% of yast use is package installation and the porting of that means we might as well write our own package manager
<Riddell> which is what we're doing
<pef> I leave, good night !
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-s]  by ChanServ
<hunger> Anything special to test for the next kubuntu release?
<verwilst> Riddell: ping?
<verwilst> tried with make, same prob :$
<verwilst> Riddell: http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=47615
<pef> hello
<verwilst> i'm trying to build the latest snapshot now, hoping it'll be fine now
<verwilst>     raise ("two targets named '%s' define rules!" % self.target)
<verwilst> two targets named 'apidox' define rules!
<verwilst> make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-build]  Fout 1
<verwilst> goddamned
* tvo sends an e-mail to Riddell
<opi> Hi
<opi> anyone has Amu's mobile number? ;)
<opi> or know why he's on IDLE all the time :)
<tvo> no. who's Amu? ;)
<opi> ;->
<opi> You Should Know Him
<tvo> ah, a quick google helped ;) still don't have his number though :)
<tvo> Riddell: patch e-mail received?
<Riddell> "Subject: KDE googlebar searchbar and about:konqueror patches"
<Riddell> any idea if they'll apply to 3.4.2 as well?
<tvo> not tested, but I doubt searchbar plugin and about:konqueror generation changed much
<tvo> lemme check svn
<tvo> meh, about:konq searchbar did change a bit this year, so it's risky
<tvo> s/searchbar //
<tvo> damn, no
<tvo> entire function I changed was new in July or something.....
<tvo> Riddell: I'd say no to both unless I check / hand-apply first
<tvo> :(
<Riddell> bah
<tvo> I don't mind checking but not today - temperature's to high, need to do some outside things. after that it's poker time :)
<tvo> memo / e-mail / PM / whatever me if you'd like it checked
<tvo> i'll go now..
<tvo> bye
<pef> anyone has tested qt4-designer ? what's your opinion ?
<pef> s/someone/anyone/
<Riddell> pef: are you using the packages from breezy?
<pef> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> pef: work OK?
<pef> Riddell: yes, nothing special, but what's going on with menu and code editor ? not finished ?
<Riddell> menu and code editor?
<Riddell> in qt4 designer?
<pef> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> pef: I think they removed any code editing stuff since it was only a very poor attempt at an IDE
<pef> Riddell: and the menu editor part ?
<Riddell> not sure what that is
<m-fox> hi, I think the dependencies in kde 3.4.2 are wrong, because if I try to update, I get a lot of new applications and those cluttered kde-menus that should be prevented in kubuntu. 
<pef> bye !
<hunger> kopete always segfaults when quitting.
<hunger> and the ksysguard applets are broken once again:_(
<m-fox> hunger: there seems to be no developer here at the moment
<hunger> m-fox: Damn... I'll end up having to write bugreports then;-)
<hunger> Well... there should be some about those issues anyway. They are around for long enough;-)
<m-fox> I suffer with you ;)
<Riddell> m-fox: yethe dependencies are because they have changed for breezy but those changes havn't been backported to the backports
<m-fox> Riddell: so breezy will install all kde applications by default? Or will that change later?
<hunger> Riddell: How was the show? Or are you still abroad?
<m-fox> sorry, I misunderstud
<Riddell> m-fox: no, but the seeds have changed.  in hoary seeds said "we want kdebase, kdegraphics etc" and I changed kdebase and kdegraphics to bring in the programs for kubuntu
<Riddell> in breezy I changed the seeds to "we want konsole, konqueror, kpdf, gwenview" and changed kdebase and kdegraphics back to their kde defaults
<m-fox> Riddell: Will there be an update to the backports?
<Riddell> hunger: which show?  I'm in spain this week
<Riddell> m-fox: I doubt it
<Riddell> m-fox: apt-get upgrade wouldn't bring in anything new
<hunger> Riddell: akademy
<Riddell> hunger: lots of talking
<Riddell> I've had about zero time for anything besides yet
<hunger> Riddell: I bet:-) Wish I would have been there.
<hunger> Riddell: Maybe I can make it to the linux-congress in hamburg.
<hunger> Riddell: I know that feeling... at one show I even forgot to eat;-)
<m-fox> Riddell: I could go for that, but shouldn't I generally use dist-upgrade?
<Riddell> m-fox: dist upgrade is always considered more risky
<m-fox> Riddell: ok, thank you for the help
<Riddell> hunger: that's a conference yes?
<m-fox> a proposition for breezy: Would it be possible to have gtk2-engines-qt installed by default and have gtk2 use the kde-style and the kde-fonts by default (also for root because of sudo)?
<Riddell> m-fox: I'd love for that but gtk-qt-engine crashes horribly with cairo gtk
<Riddell> anyone coming to montreal?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-06
<pef> morning
<m-fox> morning
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Riddell> hi Tm_T 
<Tm_T> ah, mr Riddel :)
<Tm_T> +l
<Tm_T> I blame keyboard
<Tm_T> any knowledge about release date?
<Tm_T> yeah, I mean breezy ;)
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule october 13th
<Tm_T> ...and with Kubuntu? =)
<Riddell> same
<Riddell> so we'll miss KDE 3.5
<Tm_T> oh, ok
<Tm_T> it will be packaged as soon as possible then
<Tm_T> ok thanks
<Riddell> yes it will
<Tm_T> good to know
<Tm_T> bah, got enough of this latencyhell, off ->
<Riddell> yo tvo 
<tvo> yo Riddell 
<Riddell> tvo: seen kio-beagle?
<tvo> Riddell: no, though I recall I read about it a while ago..
<tvo> probably in kde-devel
<Riddell> of course you'd probably have to get beagle working first to test it out, and that isn't necessarily easy
<Riddell> tvo: are you planning on porting your google extention patches to kde 3.4?
<tvo> no, I planned on testing it until I read it has problems on ReiserFS partitions, thats what most of my partitions are :(
<tvo> that's ok, shouldn't be too easy (re: porting to kde 3.4)
<tvo> *too difficult
<tvo> arg
<tvo> I'll test beagle on my breezy test partition, that's ext3
<Riddell> good luck, I could never get it working
<Riddell> but maybe the ubuntu packages have improved
<tvo> hehe, ok, I should try anyway
<tvo> Riddell: is kat still in development?
<tvo> s/kat/katapult/
<Riddell> not much done on katapult for a while, I'd still like to get round to it but may not be able to before breezy
<tvo> it's in berlios isn't it?
<Riddell> I'd definatly like to make a breezy + 1 spec for it, then maybe someone will get a bounty
<Riddell> yes, berlios
<tvo> I should check it out and implement some of the features I myself added to the wiki, because technically they look a lot like the patches I made recently
<Riddell> if anyone has good projects that would make kubuntu cool and wants a bounty for them tell me so we can get a spec 
<tvo> will do, I'll certainly keep developing for KDE/Qt, their codebase is extremely good
* tvo remembers the optional bounty ;)
<tvo> Riddell: what do you know about LaptopTestingTeam ?
<tvo> I got curious because my uni keeps trying to convince students to get a laptop :)
* tvo ports his googlebar* patches
<Riddell> tvo: "No new laptops are being sent out"
<tvo> :(
<Riddell> keep your eye open I guess, they may do it again at some point
<tvo> Riddell: is it right kdeaddons 3.4.2 wasn't packaged for hoary?
<tvo> it's not a problem though I grab tarballs directly from KDE
<Riddell> tvo: ah yes, that's waiting on kdebase which is what I'm about to look at
<tvo> I'll backport the searchbar and see if that gives any problems
* tvo wonders why he has a googlebar without having installed kdeaddons
* tvo compiles KDE 3.4.2 with backported googlebar
<Riddell> tvo: you probably have konq-plugins, not the whole kdeaddons
<tvo> Riddell: ah that explains it
<tvo> Riddell: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/patch/googlebar_backport_total.diff
<Riddell> tvo: you kick arse
<tvo> it's 00-02 googlebar patches combined including a 3.5->3.4.2 backpot
<tvo> seems to work here
<tvo> :)
<tvo> Riddell: do we want about:konqueror patch in 3.4.2 too?
<Riddell> tvo: ooh, yes please
<Riddell> that shouldn't have changed though
<tvo> by looking at SVN, it seemed easier yes.
<tvo> did you already test it?
<tvo> (in 3.4.2 that is)
<tvo> anyway, I'll test if the patch applies without warnings. If it needs a backport things are *hard* because testing kdebase it isn't as easy as kdeaddons.
<tvo> ( or rather, kdebase just takes 80x more time to compile )
<Riddell> did I mention that the icecream cluster here is very nice? :)
<tvo> ok I patch, you compile :)
<Riddell> deal
<tvo> as you said, it hasn't changed much. patch applies with +2 lines offset for two hunks of last file
<tvo> Riddell: quickly scanned through the code, seems ok
<tvo> Riddell: i'd say, compile 'n test
<tvo> just discovered a minor memleak in my patch :(
<tvo> want a new patch or a patch on top of this patch?
<Riddell> new patch
<tvo> ok
<tvo> btw, is that in general (rather replacement patch than patch-stack) ?
<tvo> or only with bugfixes ?
<Riddell> whole new patch
<Riddell> tvo: 00-ak_searchbar_bot.diff and 00-ak_searchbar_top.diff seem to overlap
<Riddell> oh wait, that's deliberate
<Riddell> ignore me
<tvo> :)
<tvo> Riddell: want both top and bottom or just top?
<Riddell> just top, ignore me
<tvo> Riddell: ok, memleak-fixed is @ http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/patch/00-ak_searchbar_top_memleak_fixed.diff
<tvo> Riddell: another subject: what (for) are regression logs ?
<Riddell> tvo: where's that?
<tvo> on packages.ubuntu.com
<tvo> there's "build logs" and "regression test" for each package
<tvo> I noticed "regression test" is -failed for many packages, just have no clue what it is :)
<tvo> the logs look just like a build....
<Riddell> the build log is the result of what happens after someone uploads the source package and the build daemons build it
<Riddell> regression tests I havn't seen before but it looks like random rebuilds of packages to make sure they still build
<tvo> sounds plausible :)
<tvo> once KDE 3.5 is out I'll check them to see if UDS_HIDDEN was properly detected
<Riddell> tvo: how do you mean detected?
<tvo> Riddell: I modified bksys to autodetect the presence of my patch in KDE and add a -D switch in the case it's present
<Riddell> ooh, fancy
<Riddell> how does it detect it?
<tvo> so as soon as kio-locate gets rebuild with 3.5 the uds_hidden feature is present
<tvo> that's less fancy :)
<tvo> it does a "cat $KDE_INCLUDE_DIR/kio/global.h" and checks if the string UDS_HIDDEN is therein
<Riddell> good solution :)
<tvo> if ita is right I can make it faster using python instead of cat (bksys == python), but i'm not yet a python guru, so I could not yet figure out how :)
<Riddell> I shouldn't imagine it would make any noticable difference
<tvo> and it's not really a time critical part of the software :)
<tvo> that's why i only spent like 5 minutes trying..
<tvo> night
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-07
<pef> morning
<lamont-away> where does one file kubuntu bugs these days, I wonder
<lamont-away> looks like bz still is love
<lamont-away> #14558, if there happens to be a kdelibs upload between now and release.
<apokryphos> is there a 3.5 alpha repo, then?
<Riddell> lamont-away: so kdelibs needs to be build with gcc 3.4 then?
<Riddell> apokryphos: there's no 3.5 repo
<apokryphos> Riddell: ok, so just being built
<apokryphos> seems a shame since beta is coming out soon ;-)
<pef> bye !
<jpatrick> soon
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-08
<lamont-away> Riddell: on hppa (and the others on that web page), it needs to use g{cc,++}-3.4
<pef> hello
<Riddell> \sh_away: is it just me or is pykde broken?
<fromoze> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPeople  <-- Ridell I change Contact in IRC... but I'm not sure about my english :)
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<tvo> Riddell: nm, unping
<tvo> btw, kompose is kool :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-09
<pef> bye !
<lamont> moo
<pef> hi
<tvo> http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000130
<jpatrick> Oh cool
<OculusAquilae> hm, cool
<pef> hi
<jpatrick> hello
<lamont> Riddell: since there is  a lot of kde in it, and just in case y'all are doing uploads anytime soon, the list of packages that probably (failed in debian) need gcc-3.4 [hppa...]  is: ace aleph ecos kbear kdegraphics kdemultimedia kdepim kdetoys kdeutils kile krename kst libcrypto++ log4cxx okle orbit2cpp qdbm sfs socketapi texmacs
<Riddell> lamont-away: nasty
<lamont-away> yeah.... for that matter, one could opportunistically just do it to all of kde. :-(
<lamont-away> anyway, must run.
<blastradius> hi people
<jpatrick> hi
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-10
<pef> hi
<seaLne> hi, does anyone know much about the kdebindings package?
<Riddell> seaLne: kdebindings isn't the best maintained package around
<Riddell> seaLne: the ruby issue or something else?
<seaLne> yeah ruby
<seaLne> the package is a bit to complicated for me to understand why bkconfig_compiler isn't being compiled and installed
* Riddell sets off a kdebindings compile
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-11
<AnHu> sorry, I know it isn't a bug platform, but my problem is: Gaim doesn't start in system tray after rebooting (in newest Breezy and Hoary)
<AnHu> Is that a KDE or Kubuntu bug? 
<hunger> Automounting my usb stick fails once again in KDE: It is mounted automagically on /media/usbdisk, but konqueror tries to open /media/sdb1 which does not exist.
<hunger> Doesen't look like a KDE problem actually, more like ubuntu changing.
<Riddell> hunger: what's your (k)ubuntu install?
<verwilst> hello
<verwilst> hello Riddell 
<OculusAquilae> i have the same problem with konqueror/kde and my usb-stick
<OculusAquilae> hello verwilst
<seaLne> i found that with hoary->breezy but my colony3 breezy install works fine
<verwilst> hi
<OculusAquilae> i have an install from the snapshot yesterday
* tvo is running colony-3 with daily apt-get upgrades
<tvo> Riddell: there's a minor issue with the xrandr patch: if you do the same rotation multiple times in a row from cli, the bug which it is supposed to fix, still occurs. There's no way (afaik) to do this through the gui though, so I don't consider it really serious
<pef> hi
<Riddell> tvo: what's your e-mail address
<Riddell> (my e-mail is broken)
<tvo> Riddell: tobivollebregt()gmail.com
<Riddell> tvo: could you resend your last report to me please
<tvo> Riddell: mail sent
<tvo> btw, have you seen Mez lately?
<Riddell> I have not
<Riddell> thanks for resend
<tvo> I might as well drop him an e-mail ( I want to be added to katapult on berlios )
<tvo> np
<Riddell> katapult, cool :)
<tvo> I got so used to it on hoary, but it has an uptime of like 3 sec on breezy :s
<tvo> so it needs fixing
<verwilst> hellow Riddell !
<verwilst> i'm going to try and package beta1 when it's out :$
<verwilst> hopefully with a bit more success
<Riddell> verwilst: cool
<\sh> grmpf...kxdocker must be handsynced from debian :(
<Riddell> \sh: why?
<\sh> old libqt3c102-mt build-dep
<\sh> a normaly elmo sync wouldn't help
<Riddell> tsk, file a report to debian saying it should depend on libqt3-dev
<\sh> will do 
<\sh> ah http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=325635
<verwilst> will kubuntu breezy have something update-notifier-like for kde?
<\sh> if I have the time during shtoomvoip I will play with the gnome source and port it to kde...
<Riddell> verwilst: possibly, but adept is the main target just now
<verwilst> coolness
<\sh> Riddell: adept?
<verwilst> i'm curious where adept will go to when it's grown up :d
<Riddell> \sh: new package manager
<verwilst> currently i don't like the interface, but things have a way of getting refined bit by bit when they mature
<\sh> uh...ok...so I don't have to care about the old stuff ,-)
<verwilst> i once had some screenshots from a incredibly nice frontend
<verwilst> but i forgot which distro had it :(
<verwilst> i remember it as slack
<verwilst> but doesn't seem so :p
<Riddell> linspire?
<verwilst> well yeah, something like that..
<verwilst> but it wasn't exactly the same
<verwilst> but more in the line of CnR then the listview thingies :)
<verwilst> *than
<Riddell> CnR is surprisingly nice.  it has issues but there's a lot to learn from there
<seaLne> CnR?
<Riddell> click and run
<seaLne> ah
<verwilst> yip
<verwilst> would be cool to have for kubuntu ;)
<verwilst> anyways, i'm off to home, see ya!
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Hi, I saw you talking about package-manager layouts. Please have a look on Xandros-Networks too: http://www.xandros.com/images/screenshots/v3/xandros_networks1.png http://www.xandros.com/images/screenshots/v3/xandros_networks2.png I like it ;)
<pef> have to go, bye !
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-04
<toma> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Hobbsee> hey toma 
<toma> how's life?
<Hobbsee> traffic sucks.  so do assignments
<Hobbsee> apart from that, it's good
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell 
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> what's the crack Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we were looking at kpersonalizerrc last night
<Hobbsee> Riddell: lots of evil crack.
<Riddell> my thoughts are just to remove it from startkde or whatever runs it on startup
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kubuntu-default-settings.debdiff seems to work quite well.
<Hobbsee> that would work, too.  more invasive change though
<Hobbsee> based on the fact that when you install it the first time, of course you want to run it - that's why it's there.
<Riddell> that change always stops it from running?
<Hobbsee> it makes it run the first time, then never again
<Hobbsee> which is still evil, but less evil
<Riddell> k-d-s doesn't want it run, it's evil!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> fix it in startkde then if you want
<Riddell> but since it's not installed I guess it probably can't run
<Hobbsee> well yes
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you might not want to do todays edgy updates
<Hobbsee> it's not installed by default - only by installign things like kdebase
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oh?  why?
<gnomefreak> kdm/gdm/xdm died what looks like from a dbus update
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: keybuk's been having fun with his crack, has he?
<Hobbsee> ooh lovely.  jdong mentioned that yesterday, i think
<gnomefreak> not sure how that is yet but no gui anymore
<Hobbsee> at all?
<gnomefreak> none
<Hobbsee> lovely
<Hobbsee> who's going to fix it?
<gnomefreak> i dont know
<gnomefreak> im tring to figure out why dbus messed up maybe it just screwed up the nvidia drivers?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: will.  he likes fixing crack.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what errors?
<gnomefreak> nope gdm kdm and xdm none work
<gnomefreak> none
<Hobbsee> startx do anything useful?
<gnomefreak> if started using /etc/..... it says starting kdm gives me a prompt
<Hobbsee> weird
<gnomefreak> startx gives me nvidia error about modules
<Hobbsee> oh darn, its' 9am already.
* Hobbsee notes that she has no nvidia card, and might be lucky.
<gnomefreak> but nvidia was working up until dbus and ahivie(sp) server updates
<gnomefreak> on nv atm and still no go
<gnomefreak> let me try vesa
<gnomefreak> vesa looks to work
<gnomefreak> vesa does work :(
<Hobbsee> so it's a problem with the nvidia drivers, with the newer dbus then?  hmmm
* Hobbsee curses the existance of maths
* Riddell beds
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
<gnomefreak> vesa works :(
<gnomefreak> fixed it  it messes with the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<jdong> so, is anyone alive in here who is interested in getting to the bottom of laptop buttons and kmix master channels?
<jdong> I'm looking through kdemultimedia and running into dead ends
<nixternal> ok, what happened to katapult?
<bddebian> Hello
<imbrandon_> ...
<nixternal> wasabi imbrandon_
<Jucato> oooh... wasabi...
<nixternal> you are either up late, or up to early
<nixternal> wasabi jucato
<nixternal> im in a good argument in the doco chan
<nixternal> they pimped ubuntu in the UWN and left us out
<Jucato> hehehe!
<nixternal> im actually mad
<Jucato> UWN?
<nixternal> ubuntu weekly newsletter
<Jucato> ah... 
<Jucato> since when was Kubuntu actually included in it?
<Jucato> :-D
<nixternal> when I was doing it ;)
<nixternal> me and Riddell would pimp Kubuntu in it every chance we got ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> maybe they should have an equal number of people from both sides... or 4 sides
<imbrandon> Jucato: since day one
<Jucato> heheh
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Jucato> good morning/afternoon!
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal, how are you doing?
<nixternal> doin' good, and you?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: are you going to make it to thursday's meeting?
<nixternal> i should yes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice.  got anything to present?  :)
<nixternal> just me ;)
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm still deciding whether I should add what I said last night to the agenda... I installed KNet again, and it doesn't seem that stable, at least when starting through Alt+F2
<nixternal> that should get a bunch of bugs filed ;)
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> !info knet
<ubotu> knet: The Knet is a frontend to pppd.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6beta1-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 1017 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<Hobbsee> !info knet edgy
<ubotu> knet: The Knet is a frontend to pppd.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6beta1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1017 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<Jucato> same version... it seems to be unmaintained if kde-apps is any indication
<Hobbsee> that's what i'm looking at, yeah
<Jucato> maybe xDSL PPPoE users are just a minority nowadays, so there aren't much GUI apps for it?
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  definetly seems out of date
<Jucato> yeah... 
<Jucato> oh well, back to work :-D
<Hobbsee> uh, yeah
<Hobbsee> *that's* what i was supposed to be doign this hour.
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hobbsee> brain's rather dead
<Hobbsee> 4 hours straight of information thrown straight at it.
<Jucato> take a few hours off then.. just to reboot your brain...
<Jucato> it obviously ain't running Linux :-D
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i cant
<Hobbsee> i have a test in an hour
<Jucato> ooh... 
<Jucato> hmm... first time to use Quanta+ in making the transcripts... another adventure... 
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  this maths looks entirely and utterly evil.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i got a dumb question for you
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: shoot
<imbrandon> everyone from AU that i have seen type Math , plurlizes it ( e.g. maths ) , is that normal / taught there ?
<imbrandon> hehehe
<imbrandon> not that it matter, was just kinda curious
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's called maths here.  you guys just have it wrong :P
<Hobbsee> it's *always* maths here
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> haha you guys as in the other 7/8ths of the world :)
<imbrandon> heheh just teasin, i was just curious
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> I wouldn't tease Hobbsee. she has a mean whip, kicks nicks, and has kangaroo who could probably punch you to /dev/null :-D
<imbrandon> anyhow yes its evil most of the time ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and i have root access to his main machine.
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> lol Jucato me and Hobbsee work togather on the evilness most of the time and tag team ( well not as much lately but in the past ) heh
* Hobbsee pets her kangaroo
<Hobbsee> hehe...true that..
<imbrandon> your 'roo ;)
* Hobbsee hasnt had the time to do much evil lately
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee curses being sick, and uni.
<Hobbsee> and the catch up due to missing uni from being sick.
<Hobbsee> somehow i dont think i'll make it to the edgy+1 developer conference.
* Hobbsee looks at her battery warning.  will it last until i have to leave for class anyway?
<imbrandon> hhe
<Hobbsee> it says it's got 12 mins
<Hobbsee> but i know what happened last time i tested it :P
<imbrandon> lol that means about 3.5 minutes
<imbrandon> + shutdown
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> it sat on "2 mins remaning" for about 4, then on 1 min remaining for another couple, then on 0 min remaining for a few more mins
<Hobbsee> no major problem with that, i'm not running much
* imbrandon was bright and removed sysinitv and dident replace it before reboot today
<imbrandon> that was a fun recovery
<imbrandon> heh my lappy usaly lasts about half of what it reports
<imbrandon> but thats still about 4 hours on a full battery
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah.  smart
<imbrandon> as long as i dont try to burn a cd/dvd
* Hobbsee glares at you for getting 4 hours to start with.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> apple laptop ( ppc ) batteries rock
<imbrandon> heh i need a bigger hdd in it though, running short on room and i have no media stored directly on it
<Hobbsee> hey now, this is sucky.  integrating by changing variables at random, and then sayign "this equals that"
<imbrandon> just fedora , suse , ubuntu ,kubuntu, and osx partitions LOL
<Hobbsee> no, if you chop bits off, then surely the equation is *not* equal to what it was before.
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> all on a 30gig hdd
<imbrandon> no less
<Jucato> whoa... 5 OS on 30gb..
<Hobbsee> that's impressive
<imbrandon> well the kubuntu / ubuntu share a /home and /boot 
<imbrandon> but yea basicly
* Hobbsee fits 3 on 40gb without a problem
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hobbsee> usually
<Hobbsee> unless i've borked my partitioning
<Jucato> ok... lunch time :-D
<Jucato> going away....
<imbrandon> its cramped , i like my desktop with 200gb and my file server with 4 x 400gb and the amd64's with 160gb each
<imbrandon> and the 8 xboxes each have 80
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: do you run pbuilders, etc, on that?
* Hobbsee guesses that she can say she has 5 system, including pbuilders.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea thats bacsicly all i use it for
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> is to build for ppc and test other os's
<imbrandon> osx is the only partition i actualy USE on it
<imbrandon> for mail etc , the rest are "throw away" installs
<imbrandon> and the build files are stored on the fileserver and maped via nfs
<imbrandon> so i can wipe at will , really
<imbrandon> and do quite often on it tbh ;)
<Hobbsee> woot.  1 min again...
* imbrandon watches as Hobbsee gets cutoff by peer
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i havent been yet!
<Hobbsee> this is very, very red though :P
<Hobbsee> hey again all
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee!
<Jucato> how was the quiz?
<Hobbsee> that maths test was a joke.
<Hobbsee> the tutor went around and gave people the answers!
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> first it was too many g-p-m icons, now it's none.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> how come? was there an update? (haven't booted into Edgy since sunday morning)
<Hobbsee> interesting.  because it's segfaulting.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GZQZhi92.html
<Hawkwind> Man, can't believe Steve Irwin, the crocodile hunter, died today.  That's sad :(
<Hobbsee> so the radio was serious?  wow
<imbrandon> yup
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Yep.  Happened at about 1pm New Zealand time they say
<Jucato> whoa...
<Jucato> how did he die?
<Hawkwind> Stingray barb to the chest
<Jucato> ouch...
<Hawkwind> He was filming a show underwater
<imbrandon> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20349888-2,00.html
<Jucato> how sad...
<imbrandon> yup it sucks , leaste he was doing something he liked and not die in a car crash or some stupid thing
<imbrandon> anyhow brb
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Yeah I totally agree.  He was definitely doing what he loved most
<Jucato> and got killed by an animal he was trying to "demistify"...
<Jucato> how ironic...
<nixternal> no doubt...
<imbrandon> sudo mksquashfs edit extract-cd/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<imbrandon> gah
<Jucato> where to make a request to increase the sound of kubuntu-login.ogg?
<Jucato> s/sound/volume
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ask kwwii/ Riddell if they know anything about it when they're alive
<Jucato> darn.. they were alive this morning before I left. :-D
<Hobbsee> lol
<Jucato> lol! the /topic in #ubuntu-offtopic...
* rouzic esta ausente
<nixternal> g'nie
<nixternal> g'nite too
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: woohoo i rock "336148 extents written (656 MB)"
<Hobbsee> :D
<Jucato> imbrandon always r0ckz!
<Jucato> :D
<imbrandon> well my custom cd was more of a dvd, but i got it to under 700mb this time ;)
<imbrandon> few more tidbits and it go's on bittorrent ;)
<Tonio__> morning
<Jucato> morning!
<Lure> Riddell: do we plan to include http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/koffice-1.6-release-plan.html in Edgy?
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Am I wrong or is there no red eye correction part in kubuntu standard installation? Why not ship kubuntu with digikam or something like that?
<MrFaber> Or is new krita able to handle such little corrections?
<seaLne> MrFaber: digikam is up for discussion at the meeting
<MrFaber> seaLne, cool, thanks
<MrFaber> With kipi it seems very powerfull and easy to handle
<serzholino> Hi!
<serzholino> [1.09.2006] [13:23:54] <serzholino> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22233
<serzholino> [1.09.2006] [13:24:27]  <serzholino> How can it crash? m_dataAsBinary isn't a pointer...
<serzholino> ater i've recompiled qt and app with gcc-3.4 the crash has gone
<serzholino> *after
<serzholino> what info is needed for bugreport about this?
<Riddell> Lure: I have no idea, both koffice and KDE have releases days before edgy release
<kwwii> moin
<allee> kwwii: mahlzeit ;)
<kwwii> allee: ein guten ;-) 
<kwwii> zu frh zu essen fr mich 
* allee can't answer with mouth full of food
<kwwii> ;p
<Lure> Riddell: it would be nice if we would sneek beta1 before FF and then just update with released version (similar as Firefox is currently beta in Edgy)
<_Sime> Can someone with an updated edgy open the Media directory using that popup thing in the kicker
<_Sime> and tell me where it goes to
* Jucato wishes he was in Edgy right now...
* _Sime thinks that he might know why the media notifications are broken in edgy now.
* Jucato shouts in the background "go _Sime!!"
<_Sime> Don't applaud, just throw money. ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<_Sime> my media menu thingy goes to /media, (but my install has been hacked a bit though...)
<Jucato> so sorry I couldn't help... still in Dapper...
<_Sime> yep, found the problem which the media notifications and confirmed the cause
<Jucato> heh. I was trying to hurry up and finish what I was doing so I could boot into Edgy...
<_Sime> I tested it out with a CDROM, even though the machine is about 8kms away. (kind of tricky that, but do-able)
<_Sime> eject -t
<Jucato> 8kms away...
<Jucato> wow
<Lure> _Sime: it goes to /media/cdrom0 here (CD icon on kicker -> Open in New Window)
<Lure> _Sime: but no mount dialog anymore (which I like, but not sure for other users)
<_Sime> some code in the medianotifier relies on system:/media going to media:/ and not to /media.
<_Sime> I'll be fixing medianotifier.
<kwwii> Riddell: here are the main open issues in artwork: HWDB pics, finish About page, throbber?, finish Amarok
<kwwii> Riddell: if you can think of anything I missed, let me know (other things still need polishinig, but that is different)
<Riddell> that sounds right kwwii 
<Lure> kwwii: and 1920x1200 wallpaper for splash ;-)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> :)
<kwwii> Lure: yepp, I am on that
<Lure> kwwii: thanks
<Hobbsee> Jucato: know if Hawkwind, abattoir, etc are around?
<Hobbsee> we could have a meeting now, if you wnat
<Viper550> I still think QtCurve should be the default theme
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hi
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i dont think they are around though
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir 
<Hobbsee> ah okay...
* Hobbsee fixed the requestsync script :D
<Tm_T> mooh
<Hobbsee> baa
<Tm_T> #kubuntu-devel goes farm
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I'm here now though
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: nice :)
* Hobbsee waves
* Hobbsee sponsors more syncs.
<Hawkwind> Dang, it's early in the morning here
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> mmm....morning
<Jucato> so sorry, I had dinner...
<Hobbsee> it's okay
<Hobbsee> dinner is good
* Hobbsee glances at her cold dinner
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> my sister came over, so my mom and I and her ate dinner together
<Hobbsee> ah, fun :)
<Jucato> so... are Hawkwind and abattoir available?
* abattoir is here :)
* Jucato is here :0D
<abattoir> dont know if Hawkwind went back to sleep :P
<Jucato> hm... it isn't his bedtime yet, is it?
* Hobbsee wonders why she hasnt merged this package yet...
<Jucato> which one?
<Hobbsee> zhcon, it looks like
<Hawkwind> I'm still here.  Just reading some news
<Hobbsee> the other one was looking for a libggi merge, which is waiting on a libgii merge, done by stevenk.
<Hobbsee> which is sitting patiently in NEW
<Jucato> there we're komplete
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> even spelt with a k
<Hobbsee> oh, that's waiting on libggi stuff too.
<Jucato> ehehe. I'm trying to use the unkonventional K spelling to see how many people I kan annoy.
<Jucato> of course, I could always gMake gSomething gLike gThis... but that's more diffikult
<abattoir> who killed ubotu? :(
<Jucato> he's still there
<abattoir> !ubotu
<abattoir> yes, but dead :(
<Jucato> ooh...
<Jucato> yay! I still hold the top spot! 
<Jucato> so... where do we meet?
<abattoir> Jucato: on the stats list... hehe, i dont see you losing your spot for a long time :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> unless I don't login for um.. 2 weeks?
<abattoir> Jucato: yes, and another Jucato should prop up in the meanwhile...
<abattoir> to overtake you
<Jucato> or if abattoir produces more than 3000 lines in that time :D
<abattoir> Jucato: heh, i havent gone past 6000 in 2~3 wks, iirc :P
<Jucato> heh! nice
<abattoir> past the 6xxx figure that is
<abattoir> ok, so where do we go?
<abattoir> which room?
<Jucato> I dunno. 
<Jucato> Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> any will do
<Jucato> #any?
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<ryanakca> kwwii: ping?
<jdong> mke2fs /dev/scd0......
<jdong> who says you can't debootstrap ubuntu onto a dvd+rw? :)
<kwwii> ryanakca: pong
<ryanakca> kwwii: I've got an idea for a cool default icon set in edgy... if it's not too late to submit one... realistiK... realeased a couple of days ago, Jucato and I have been testing it out... Just a sec, I'll get you the link
<Hobbsee> ooh!  show!
<Jucato> yep very nice icon set
* abattoir seconds it
<ryanakca> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44972
<Jucato> it's my default now. just get rid of ferny and everything looks good
<ryanakca> same here
<abattoir> but dont we always stick to Crystal?
<Jucato> it's based on the Crystal set
<Jucato> Crystal SVG/GT/Clear
<Jucato> but mostly GT, I think
<ryanakca> ferny was kindof wierd but I've got the --klogo-cool set
<kwwii> boah, it opens it in kate
<ryanakca> O.o
<ryanakca> o.O
<ryanakca> wierd
<Jucato> something with Konqueror or KGet trying to open a PHP file...
<Hobbsee> abattoir: only because there's nothing bette
<kwwii> messed up
<abattoir> Hobbsee: why not Crystal Clear?
<kwwii> crystal clear does not have svg sources
<abattoir> kwwii: oh...
<kwwii> and it is developed for and by linspire
<Hobbsee> heh.  you're asking *me* about artwork :P
<abattoir> :P
<ryanakca> kwwii: I download threw firefox... since konqueror is ick
* Hobbsee is no artist
<Jucato> oh.. ryanakca I don't think we can use realistiK. it's not complete yet. still some basic icons misisng for Kontact
* Hobbsee can only do the "i can see a desktop looking like this" or the "ooh, that looks pretty, let's use that", rather than the technical, feasability stuff behind that
<abattoir> realistiK looks really promising... even though its just a compilation... a bit too shiny :P
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: nor am I... all I do is run colorise on stuff
<kwwii> that is what I heard as well, that there are quite a few missing
<Jucato> and since Kubuntu falls back to Crystal SVG by default, we would have a weird mixture of Crystal SVG and Crystal GT-like icons...
<Jucato> that's what I'm seeing in Kontact right now
<Hobbsee> how pretty
<ryanakca> meh, who needs kontact anyway :P
<ryanakca> btw, has anybody else had problems with kmail/kontact + PGP/GPG?
<kwwii> wow, interesting icons
<kwwii> not too good at small sizes
<kwwii> funky
<kwwii> like a mix of things
* ryanakca loves the FF and konqui ones :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: it's edgy, why not?  :P
<abattoir> the kmenu icon looks great too
<Hobbsee> kwwii: we're only waiting till kde 4 to change them
<Jucato> realistiK is like a transition set from Crystal SVG to Oxygen....
<Hobbsee> do we have it packaged yet?
* Hobbsee pokes ryanakca.  
<kwwii> yeah, we can changed things now, but we have to know that it will change for kde4
<Jucato> it just came out Aug 31 ehehe
<ryanakca> wasn't that notice a while back saying something along the lines of "From the developpers for the developpers" or something? and that Dapper was going  to be the stable version for general use?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: 5 days ago.  *shrugs*  :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ish.
<ryanakca> with second release 2 days ago
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it was going to have some interesting new stuff though.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: how do you package icons?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: with cdbs, iirc.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: take the source of another lot of icons, and change the relevant bits
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: use dh_make, pick cdbs, then copy the debian/ from another icon set, and change it
<ryanakca> helpful. how. where do they go? /usr/share/icons?
* kwwii moves outside, brb
<ryanakca> oh, ok
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca runs off to do that
<ryanakca> as soon as I figure out how to upload my artwork to the wiki
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: wiki formatting.  always fun :P
<kwwii> re
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: what's this "outside" thing that you speak of?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: since I got my wlan running on ppc,  I can sit out on one of the balconies and enjoy the warm weather while working :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nice :)
<kwwii> outside is what you close your blinds to keep out
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> oh, outside's the stuff that i BURN in, and turn bright red.  right. yes.
<kwwii> hehe, we too (but luckily I live in germany so no worries)
<Hobbsee> mmm...i'm still envious
<kwwii> germany would be great, if it weren't for the germans :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> true that
* ryanakca whishes he lived somewhere where its about 23-25'C year round
<ryanakca> It's not excessively hot or cold... just right :)
* kwwii wishes he had time to fly his kite
<kwwii> it is perfect weather
* Hobbsee cries
<Hobbsee> it's dark outside.  no nice weather. and it sounds so inviting!
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: any way to test this hwdb stuff?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: from the kmenu?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'll get around to packaging the icons in an hour or so, mom wants me to clean my room :)
<Jucato> heh
<kwwii> :-)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hehe, fair enough.
<Jucato> ryanakca: maybe you could get the author's permission to change the default go.png and kmenu.png icons from ferny to kde_cool
<Riddell> kwwii: on edgy install hwbd-client-kde and replace the files
<Hobbsee> Riddell: PM?
<Jucato> Riddell: would it be possible if kubuntu-login.ogg's volume be increased a bit? It's barely audible unless you crank up the volume
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok
<Riddell> Jucato: I can hear it
<Jucato> I can too, but it's very soft. 
<Jucato> oh well, nvm :D 
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thanks....what about the animation?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, it's audible, but it's quite quiet, compared to the rest of the sounds.
<Riddell> kwwii: the sound test animation?
<Riddell> kwwii: that's an animated .gif, if you want to do something that fits better please do
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, I'll see what I can come up with
<Riddell> "Account for Luka Renko (lure) created"  yay!
* Hobbsee wonders what for
<Hobbsee> bzr or something?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: for KDE SVN
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<Jucato> cool
<Hobbsee> night everyone
<Jucato> night Hobbsee!
<kwwii> night Hobbsee
<Riddell> sleep tight
<Hobbsee> will do
<kwwii> Riddell: installing that requires python-qt4 which is not available
<Hobbsee> for a bit :P
<Hobbsee> before getting up again
<Riddell> kwwii: are you on edgy?
<Jucato> ehehe
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have universe enabled?
<kwwii> Riddell: probably not....since I just installed
<Riddell> that'll be it then
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<nixternal> morning
<Jucato> morning nixternal!
<kwwii> man that is one messed up interface
<kwwii> are we seriously going to use pbig pngs with padding to guess where the radio buttons are?
<Riddell> kwwii: the radio buttons are a fixed width apart
<Riddell> there's a big which means the arrow doesn't always show that I need to look at
<kwwii> so I have to test the thing again and again to get the right size, and then if you increase your font size it looks horrible
<kwwii> as it is now, only two arrows showed up, and they were both misplaced
<Riddell> kwwii: for now you can just copy the existing PNGs and replace the arrow surely
<Riddell> I've not tried it with a larger font and that could well break it, but I can look at that later
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I did that already...but eventually I need to test it :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: just copy them into place of the existing files
<kwwii> gotcha
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> imbrandon: ping? :)
<jdong> danimo: how many times have you tried already this morning? ;)
<danimo> jdong: twice I think
<Jucato> heh
* danimo looks for a designated ubuntu kernel hacker
* jdong looks for someone to package ntfs-3g
* toma_flep looks
<Lure> danimo: why do you want to hack ubuntu kernel?
<danimo> Lure: no, I want to debug a DVB-T related problem
<Tonio__> re
<danimo> Lure: it's annoying to boot windows in order to watch TV :)
<danimo> wb Tonio__
<Lure> danimo: that will be fun
<danimo> Lure: well, it used to work
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<danimo> Lure: so it can't be too hard
<Tonio_> hey Lure, danimo
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping mdz toonight again for katapult uvf exception
<Lure> danimo: it worked in edgy or dapper? I know there is major edgy kernel update pending...
<danimo> Lure: edgy
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping ?
<jdong> Lure: that makes me very uneasy :)
<Lure> jdong: why? lot's of acpi/laptop goodess pending...
<jdong> that's the good news... the bad news is that murphy's law for kernel updates typically applies to me :)
* jdong would love some acpi goodness
<_Sime> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> _Sime: I looked at the logs, and you seem to have find a solution to the media action selection box problem ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: which problem, you'll have to be more specific. ;)
<_Sime> Tonio_: the media notifier popup problem?
<Tonio_> yup
<_Sime> yeah I think so.
<_Sime> I've found the cause and think that I know the fix.
<Tonio_> _Sime: fantastic ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: want me to test the fix ? I can upload if needed too
<_Sime> Tonio_: I first need to fix it and test it here, and then roll out a patch.
<_Sime> Tonio_: But first I'm putting in a little feature for k-s-s for El before FF.
<Tonio_> _Sime: sure, when is FF ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: thursday???
<Tonio_> _Sime: argh, I have a pending uvf exception and mds is not there for days...
<Tonio_> he didn't respond to my mails concerning this
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea what matt is doing currently ?
<Tonio_> s/mds/mdz
<ryanakca> Tonio_: anyway I can help kubuntu-fr? You added me to the team/group... but I haven't heard anything since..
<Tonio_> ryanakca: true, that team is..... silent :)
<Tonio_> not official one, unfortunatelly
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> :(
<ryanakca> Well, if ever you guys need anything, ping me ;)
<glatzor> hi mornfall, Kuhrscher
<glatzor> mornfall: Could share a minute with us? We would like to know if adept will be shipped with a static build of ept in edgy too?
<mornfall> hi?
<mornfall> i have no idea, sorry
<glatzor> mornfall: don't you remember me? the happy python coding guy from paris :)
<glatzor> mornfall: currently adept comes with a static build of ept in dapper, right?
<Kuhrscher> Hi glatzor, hi mornfall
<glatzor> This could be the problem why the translations of the language pack  of libept are not used by adept.
<mornfall> glatzor: vegan?
<glatzor> jep.
<mornfall> ah! :)
<glatzor> that's me :)
<mornfall> i do remember :)
<glatzor> I hope in a positive way :)
<mornfall> sorry if i was ... too insisting, in paris
* mornfall is trying to become a better person
<Tonio_> ryanakca: sure
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: just saw your comment on the meeting page and konsole... my stupidness on that point, I didn't though about that :)
<glatzor> mornfall: my head is of concrete too :)
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: I'm just removing the point to discuss since it doesn't make sense considerring this...
<Tonio_> mornfall: heya :)
<mornfall> as for current state of adept in dapper, i'm not sure, but it may be
<glatzor> mornfall: but what is the status of adept/libept issue?
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> i meant edgy
<mornfall> <-- all confused
<mornfall> i'm all personal woes these days :\
<mornfall> so i totally lost track
<mornfall> i think Riddell did last adept upload?
<glatzor> I haven't found the time to follow the development of Kubutnu recently.
* mornfall summons Riddell 
* DaSkreech draws Circles on the floor and sprinkles salt
* mornfall puts 5 candles on the Circle and draws lines
<jdong> lol
<Tonio_> ;)
* jdong saves IRC log
<jdong> this is worth keeping
<seaLne> depends if it works or not :)
* jdong proceeds to change forum signature
* Tonio_ is trying to investigate the klipper segfault
* jdong goes on a reiserfs converting rampage
<Tonio_> Lure: I know you spend a few time on this, any infos that would be usefull ?
<Lure> Tonio_: ?
<Tonio_> Lure: the klipper segfault bug ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124155
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 124155 in general "klipperrc config read error as applet" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> Lure: that ressembles to our bug, very much, since it works in konsole but not via the desktop lie
<Tonio_> Lure: the only difference is that in that bug case there is no segfault, but the symptoms are exactly the same
<Lure> Tonio_: segfault may be triggered by different compiler or compile options
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, the problem is not due to klipper itself, since I downgraded it via a patch to test and the problem remains
<Tonio_> that's a major bug, since every new installation is concerned directly
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem appeared between 15 and 20th of august...
<Tonio_> I'm looking at the changes in that period
<Lure> Tonio_: I suspect some gcc/g++ change (+kde recompile) caused it
<Lure> Tonio_: but bug is still in klipper
<Tonio_> Lure: probably, yes
<Tonio_> Lure: I think I've uploaded latest libqt in that period....
<Tonio_> can be this too don't you think ?
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe
<Tonio_> Lure: nope it was later (08/26)
<Lure> Tonio_: I will put a link in b.k.o bug to LP - I think these two bugs may be really related
<Tonio_> Lure: b.k.o ?
<Lure> bugs.kde.org
<Tonio_> ah yes :)
<Tonio_> Lure: well appart from the consequences, the description and symptoms are exactly the same
<kwwii> hehe, edgy is a bit edgy
<kwwii> I have two computers on which amarok doesn't work
<Lure> kwwii: it works on two omputers here ;-) 
<Lure> kwwii: ppc?
<DaSkreech> Evens out then
<Lure> ;-)
<kwwii> Lure: yepp, both are ppc machines, one with dapper and one with edgy
<kwwii> kinda makes it boring to theme something that does not even work :-)
<Lure> kwwii: you should check with imbrandon - he did packaging and owns ppc...
<kwwii> hehe, yeah, that is why he has been hiding from me
<kwwii> actually, I think that it is not a problem with amarok on this machine, but rather that the sound card is not configured correctly
<kwwii> man, this things really has some problems (but it looks nice) :-)
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<ryanakca> since #ubuntu-motu is a ghost-town, why am I getting these errors http://pastebin.ca/160826 when running cdbs-edit-patch 01-no-ferny-klogo.patch  ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: ouch, that's nor fair...
<Tonio_> is the problem known and confirmed ?
<kwwii> dude, this ppc machine will not even install without text mode
<kwwii> if I were to start counting problems with it, it would never end
<kwwii> that is why it is a test machine ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: :-(
<kwwii> when amarok tries to start kmix it opens an endless number of windows which freezes my machine
<kwwii> no matter how fast I call "killall kmix"
<Tonio_> omg
<DaSkreech> Only Amarok?
<kwwii> yeah...after I kill the machine and restart, it starts kmix without a problem
<kwwii> (although kmix has no mixer)
<kwwii> the battery says it is full though, which is good, considering that I do not even have a battery
<kwwii> yakuake does not create a dir in .kde/share/apps in edgy, why not?
<DaSkreech> Does it do it on dapper?
<kwwii> yepp, on a mac you have to change the default key-binding
<kwwii> so it is very necessary for anyone who has to edit the rc file
<DaSkreech> doesn't seem to have on one my machine
<danimo> re
<danimo> wb Lure
* Lure is playing with some xorg.conf settings ;)
* DaSkreech checks his summoning Book
<kwwii> ahhhhhh...again
<DaSkreech> mornfall: I think I'm out of mana :(
<mornfall> DaSkreech: damn
<kwwii> ahaa! so I take it back that amarok is causing the problem
<kwwii> it is pbbuttons
<DaSkreech> Riddell is too powerful a beast for us :(
<kwwii> press the volume key = kill your computer
<DaSkreech> kwwii: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/theme/svg/actions/ok.svg?rev=577553
<DaSkreech> Me no like :)
<kwwii> and this time I got two power manager icons :-)
<DaSkreech> Sweet :)
<DaSkreech> More power to you?
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> no doubt
<kwwii> you mean the check mark right?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<kwwii> don't worry, it will not stay like that
<DaSkreech> aight :) 
<DaSkreech> Oh Nice work on the powermanager icons
<kwwii> oh man, they still need some work
<kwwii> I started on a 3d version but decided to do the other artwork that is non-existent first
<kwwii> so...yakuake does not have a config file anywhere
<kwwii> funky
<kwwii> hehe, guess it does
<DaSkreech> I think it must have but it
<DaSkreech> s probably not in ~
<kwwii> it is in kubuntu-default-settings
<kwwii> last place I looked
<Daskreech2> Any ideas for a Rekonstrucktor?
<Tonio_> hurg ! 
<Tonio_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tonio_>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (= 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu10) but it is not going to be installed
<Tonio_> impossible to pbuild kdebase....
<Tonio_> unless my pbuilder cache is crappy
<ryanakca> anyone have free kubuntu stickers? I saw the add for the free ubuntu ones on the fridge... 
<Tonio_> ryanakca: url please ?
<ryanakca> http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
* ryanakca doesn't think they have them in france... might have to order them from the netherlands
<ryanakca> hmmm they had some kubuntu ones at LinuxTag... wonder if anyone has some extras...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I came with those at linuxtag ;)
<Tonio_> but they are not free
<ryanakca> :(
<Tonio_> http://www.linux-schlepptops.de/index.php?cPath=22
<Tonio_> it is not that much expensive though
<ryanakca> 8 bucks... hmmm... and I don't have a credit card :(
<ryanakca> I guess I'm stuck with ubuntu stickers that I color clue :)
<ryanakca> s/clue/blue
<Tonio_> ryanakca: note those stickers aren't metal ones
<ryanakca> oh, yeah, good point
<Riddell> hi mornfall 
<mornfall> evening
<Riddell> Tonio_: he's in the middle of a desert
<Tonio_> Riddell: arf.... *
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't FF a problem for katapult ?
<Tonio_> hum, it looks like some edgy mirrors are dead, I can't even recreate an edgy chroot
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've done a patch to sync klipper with svn, maybe that will resolve the segfault patch... I will let you know when pbuilder works again
<Tonio_> s/segfault patch/segfault bug
<Riddell> curious post to kubuntu-devel there from Trolltech
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I noticed that :)
<Riddell> mornfall: you summoned me?
* ryanakca has no clue what it's about
<danimo> yay, kickoff works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I find this pretty cool, it shows they consider kubuntu, which is not that bad :)
<mornfall> Riddell: due to glatzor 
<Tonio_> danimo: ah ? !!!!
<Tonio_> danimo: any way to get the sources or aren't they public ?
<mornfall> Riddell: he was asking about the bundled libept and adept in edgy
* mornfall has no clue TBH
<glatzor> hi Riddell. In dapper adept was shipped with a statically build ept. So the language package translations of ept are not used by adept
<Riddell> glatzor: because it doesn't change the gettext domain?
<ryanakca> Riddell: do you need to be a "Kubuntu Member" do join https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca goes to his the pretty join button
<Riddell> ryanakca: that team was there before we had kubuntu-members, it's less important now but you can still join
<Lure> Tonio_: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/suse_kickoff/kicker/
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, I didn't knew it went to public :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm packaging to test this
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, "it's less important now"... What team has taken it's place?
<glatzor> Riddell: I feel sorry, but I am not able to do an "in deep" research on this issue.
<glatzor> Riddell: I can only comment from a translators point of view.
<Tonio_> Lure: only the kicker branch is required ?
<Lure> Tonio_: do not know - danimo tried it...
<danimo> Tonio_: well, imbrandon tried, but without success so far
<kwwii>  erm, did the key combo for katapult change or does it not work on my machine?
<Tonio_> danimo: which part is required ?
<glatzor> Riddell: the translators invested a lot of time to do the translation.
<Tonio_> danimo: because packaging everything is like packaging kdebase in fact :)
<danimo> Tonio_: I compiled the parts of the branch required to launch kickoff: kicker, libkonq and kdmlibs
<glatzor> Riddell: so it would be nice to see that adept actually makes use of them :)
<mornfall> glatzor: the workaround is to merge libept.po into all the app po's
<danimo> Tonio_: but I didn't make a package, I just installed it into /opt/kickoff
<Tonio_> danimo: okay thanks, I'm trying this
<glatzor> Riddell: mornfall: it would be nice if this could also be done for dapper, since there a lot of translation waiting in Rosetta
<Riddell> glatzor: it won't be done for dapper but I agree it's important to fix for edgy
<danimo> Tonio_: you will need beagle-dev
<danimo> Tonio_: because it should be optional, but that doesn't work yet
<danimo> Tonio_: build will just bail out without
<Tonio_> danimo: okay
<Riddell> Lure: congrats on your KDE account, did you commit your "Another small fix"?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, and one new one.
<Lure> Riddell: I did not know it is so easy to get account...
<Riddell> Lure: KDE isn't /that/ elitest :)
<ryanakca> sorry to but in... but KDE account?
* Lure never though he will work on GUI project 
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> ryanakca: to KDE's SVN
<ryanakca> oh
<glatzor> Riddell: It is #47181
<Lure> Riddell: I cut out amarok's OSD to try to integrate it in kmilo, but I do not find a way to combine QPainter with QProgressBar
<Lure> Riddell: OSD is done with QPainter (text + pixmaps), but we need to put QProgressBar for volume/brightness
<Lure> Riddell: any idea if this is at all possible?
<Riddell> Lure: just create a progressbar in the constuctor and move it to the central position
<Riddell> it will be drawn separately
<Lure> Riddell: ok, so no need to link widgets together?
<Tonio_> danimo: hum, it looks like kickoff requires to patch the full kdebase.......
* ryanakca hopes that qcomicbook guy replies before that universe freeze
<Riddell> Lure: not sure what you mean by link
<Riddell> Lure: you just make a progressbar that is a child of the OSD widget and position it correctly
<Riddell> ryanakca: when is that?
<ryanakca> Sept 28th, but they want everything on REVU done by Friday (REVU Day)
<Tonio_> danimo: it is not really possible to package it since that will conflict kdebase packages
<Tonio_> too many files are the same
<danimo> Tonio_: yes it does
<danimo> Tonio_: or you can make kickoff a patch against kdebase
<danimo> Tonio_: as in  diff
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, that possible
<Tonio_> but providing external packages isn't really possible
<Lure> Riddell: amarok's OSDWidget is based on QWidget, so I though if I would add another QProgressBar I would need to somehow attach/connect/link to it  
<danimo> Tonio_: well, unless of course you create an alternative package
<Lure> Riddell: but never mind, will try just adding QProgressBar in constructor
<danimo> Tonio_: but it's not too bad, since it's still very experimential
<Tonio_> danimo: sure
<Riddell> Lure: sure just make a new QProgressBar with the OSD as parent
<Tonio_> danimo: I'll give a try when kdebase finish to build
<ryanakca> #ubuntu-motu is dormant, so:  why am I getting these errors http://pastebin.ca/160826 when running cdbs-edit-patch 01-no-ferny-klogo.patch  ?
<toma_flep> dsik full?
<ryanakca> toma_flep: nope
<Lure> toma_flep: when is digikam 0.9 supposed to be released?
<toma_flep> Lure: no idea, it is in beta currently
<Lure> toma_flep: ok, I though you are one of developers deciding the roadmap...
<toma_flep> i was
<toma_flep> not anymore
* ryanakca rolls his eyes at some idiots in #ubuntu. You ask for output in pastebin, they paste in the channel, you ask them a question for more info, they ignore you, etc
* imbrandon yawns *
<imbrandon> heya everyone
<kwwii> imbrandon: when is my amarok going to work again?
<imbrandon> kwwii: when they fix backports, i can compile one for you untill ten
<imbrandon> then*
<imbrandon> hold on lemme checfk on the bug status
<kwwii> gotcha
<kwwii> I have edgy running on my second ppc, but sound doesn't work
<Riddell> kwwii: congrats :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> heya Riddell
<kwwii> Riddell: well, katapult doesn't work either
<imbrandon> danimo: ping 
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<Riddell> kwwii: something is up with katapult, not sure what
<kwwii> perhaps taht is a problem with the keyboard mapping
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> yea its working some of the time and not others
<kwwii> how does one configure sound on kubuntu?
<imbrandon> wow bip + bitlbee + screen+ irssi + konversation rocks
<kwwii> ie. a sound card
<imbrandon> man its always "just worked" for me , no idea , but there is some settings in "system settings"
<kwwii> it worked out of the text-mode box on dapper
<ryanakca> #ubuntu-motu is dormant, so:  why am I getting these errors http://pastebin.ca/160826 when running cdbs-edit-patch 01-no-ferny-klogo.patch  ? No, /tmp is not full
<kwwii> ryanakca: maybe they are ignoring you for asking such hard questions :p
<ryanakca> lol
<kwwii> I get that feeling sometimes
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii> ;-)
<imbrandon> man something is screwy, everything is showing up with a + inforont of it
<ryanakca> cdbs-edit-patch worked on apps... but with iconsets it seems to being a pain in the rear
<imbrandon> heh look http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss19.png
<imbrandon> all +'s
<imbrandon> ryanakca: i dunon i've never used editpatch
<Riddell> me neither
<ryanakca> imbrandon: thats wierd
* ryanakca wonders if other patch systems work with cdbs
<Riddell> ryanakca: simplepatch
<Riddell> just make the diff -u by hand
<Riddell> and put in debian/patches
* ryanakca wonders how imbrandon bypassed freenode's <stupid> 20 channel limit </stupid> :D
<imbrandon> i have a +u on my nick
<kwwii> the sound of silence.......sucks
<kwwii> Riddell: I have everything except for the animation done for the hwdb-kde interface
<imbrandon> anyone know if danimo got kickoff compiling ? i have had zero luch
<Riddell> kwwii: rocking
<kwwii> I will do that tomorrow
<kwwii> and then go on to other things
<Riddell> imbrandon: he seemed to suggest he did
<imbrandon> sweet
<imbrandon> luck*
<kwwii> guess I might as well add two versions of the usplash, one for the new 256 color idea and one for the old 16 color version
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-05
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the status of openwengo?
<Riddell> imbrandon: he said you need libbeagle-dev
<imbrandon> ahhh that could be my problem
<kwwii> I like the engage menu in amarok...nice touch, something new for a change. A bit too star trek for my tastes though
<Riddell> it does seem tacky
<imbrandon> woot the upstart overloards are hitting edgy today
<Riddell> imbrandon: hmm?
<imbrandon> >  ubuntu-meta (1.19) edgy; urgency=low
<imbrandon> >  .
<imbrandon> >    * Refreshed dependencies
<imbrandon> >    * Added upstart-compat-sysv to minimal-i386, minimal-amd64, minimal-
<imbrandon> >      powerpc, minimal-ia64, minimal-sparc
<imbrandon> >    * Added upstart to minimal-i386, minimal-amd64, minimal-powerpc,
<imbrandon> >      minimal-ia64, minimal-sparc
<imbrandon> >    * Removed sysvinit from minimal-i386, minimal-amd64, minimal-powerpc,
<imbrandon> >      minimal-ia64, minimal-sparc, minimal-hppa
<Riddell> scary
<Riddell> guess I should merge the kubuntu seed then
<imbrandon> bout an hour ago
<imbrandon> maybe 2, i'm still not awake , LOL
<imbrandon> hehe i'm already running it for the last 2 days, seems the same to me tbh
<imbrandon> but thats becouse i havent made any upstart events
<imbrandon> its still all the old sysv stuff
<imbrandon> but shutdown is hella quick
<imbrandon> Riddell: are you on the sounder ML ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: sure, although I don't often read it
<imbrandon> Seveas and jdub chimed in with some cool comments about it the last few minutes
<Riddell> - * sysvinit
<imbrandon> hehe thats how i noticed
<Riddell> + * upstart
<Riddell> here we go
<imbrandon> whoa
<imbrandon> wait
<imbrandon> you need upstart-compat-sysv
<imbrandon> too
<imbrandon> or you wont be able to boot
<imbrandon> i made that mistake once heh
<Riddell> that's in there too
<Riddell> bzr is clever like that
<imbrandon> hehe cool
<ryanakca> imbrandon: +u?
<imbrandon> i dident install it the first time
<imbrandon> and had to boot from a livecd and chroot in and recover
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> I think upstart is worth it if only because of the buzz it generates
<imbrandon> yea thats what jdub said basicly
<imbrandon> Now *that's* EDGY.
<imbrandon> - Jeff
<imbrandon> and seveas 
<imbrandon> It means that Ubuntu is doing what no major distribution has done
<imbrandon> before. Replacing init with aomething shiny, new and event driven. IT
<imbrandon> ROCKS!
<imbrandon> -- 
<imbrandon> Dennis K.
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> and it didn't even take that long for Scott to write it
<imbrandon> ryanakca: +u freenode staff will give you if you make a case to them why you need more than the 20 channels
<imbrandon> ryanakca: +u lifts the 20 chn limmit
<ryanakca> lol
<Riddell> hmm, I could do with that
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea thats what is suprising 
* ryanakca was reading the Hyperion 1.0rcN documentation
<imbrandon> Riddell: all -core-dev get it on request, no need to "make a case"
<ryanakca> quote: "User mode u, allowing users to join to up to 100 channels at once." http://bloggage.org/archives/32-Test-Net-and-Changes.html
<imbrandon> just ask rob or naloith
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> ryanakca: 130 to be exact
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> so which file do I have to erase to be able to start the hwdb thing again?
* ryanakca could live with 30... 130 is overkill
<Riddell> kwwii: ~/.hwdb
<kwwii> Riddell: thnx
<imbrandon> yea Riddell -core-dev gets +u automagicly , all they have to do is ask
<imbrandon> anyone here ever used bip for irc, man it rocks
<Riddell> what is it?
<kwwii> is it like irrsi?
<imbrandon> a irc "proxie" kida like irssi + screen for any client
<Riddell> that's what kwwii uses
* ryanakca has no "case" other than the fact than parting and joining channels is a pain and that I use all of the channels I'm in...
<Riddell> ryanakca: I'm not sure what other case you could make
<imbrandon> like i run bip on my file server and it connects to all my chans etc, then i connect to the the file server with my fav client and can close my client at will and bip still runs
<imbrandon> change computers and use a new client
<imbrandon> its still connected
<mornfall> it's called a bouncer :)
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yea thats about it, mostly its to keep spammers from "all" chans at once
<mornfall> there are several :)
<imbrandon> mornfall: yea
* rouzic esta ausente
<mornfall> (dircproxy comes to mind... or irssi-proxy)
<imbrandon> mornfall: i just discoverd it though, its all the love of irssi + screen but i get to keep my gui client ;)
<mornfall> i dunno, i used irssi-proxy for a while and then reverted back to irssi+screen only
<imbrandon> heh i tried to get used to irssi but i like konversation too much ( and xirssi on osx )
<Tonio_> Riddell: new major version is still beta version
* mornfall won't flame :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning openwengo of course :)
<imbrandon> hehehe mornfall
<Riddell> Tonio_: right
<Lure> imbrandon: bip sounds nice - I just need to compile it for my OpenWRT
<Tonio_> Riddell: but we can look at packaging it now we have qt4 packages
<Riddell> Tonio_: still, might be better than nothing
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, I'll look at that this week
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have time now :)
<imbrandon> btw mornfall long time no see/chat , take a little break ? or just from irc ;)
<Riddell> too much wesnoth I recon
<imbrandon> heh
<mornfall> c'mon
<mornfall> http://web.mornfall.net/blog/account_of_recent_events.html
<imbrandon> ahh i havent read you blog in a few weeks , guess i could have done that
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> Riddell: why do icons appear for some of the radio boxes and not for the others?
<kwwii> in the hwdb-kde client, I mean
<kwwii> it is like magic...or karma
<kwwii> I did not click hard enough?
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> imbrandon: shut up and fix amarok!
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> I know, I know, "I already fixed it!"
<Riddell> kwwii: it's a bug, I've not looked into it
<kwwii> think of me as the crabby old man, bitching about everything
<kwwii> i seem to draw bugs to me
<Riddell> mornfall: that's quite a lovely blog entry, or at least it's better than I could have written after splitting up from my first long term girlfriend
<imbrandon> heh well its fixed in edgy as i said BUT
<imbrandon> its not made it back to dapper
<imbrandon> becouse of the soyuz mess
<mornfall> Riddell: it's a second for me :|
<kwwii> Riddell: you split up with your girlfriend?
<mornfall> not that it helps
<mornfall> the first time was a rosegarden walk compared to this one
<mornfall> but thanks, i appreciate it...
<kwwii> next week I will be married for 9 years
<kwwii> freaky fucking shit
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon will be married for 2 next month
<kwwii> trust me when I say that staying together with someone is hard
<mornfall> imbrandon: s/for/in/?
<DaSkreech> But worth it?
<mornfall> oh
* mornfall missed context
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> definitely worth it, if you can learn to accept anything
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: it is worth it i think, but like kwwii sometimes its hard, like right now my wife is in Reno NV ( 1100+ miles away ) becosue its hard at times 
<DaSkreech> Hmm Wonder if there could be a KDM theme for Kubuntu with a user list for Edgy?
<imbrandon> face browser ;)
<DaSkreech> Uhh yeah 
<kwwii> DaSkreech: I looked into that
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: That would probably make it hard..
<kwwii> the biggest problem, artistically is that the user list cannot be half transparent
<kwwii> so it ends  up with a white bg
<imbrandon> Riddell: who is Celso Providelo, are they on irc ?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Who's fault is that?
<DaSkreech> KDM's?
<kwwii> imbrandon: no, they are the people who are giving out 1 million in cash, if you'd only send them 5$ and your credit card number
<kwwii> DaSkreech: KDM
<imbrandon> kwwii: haha thats the person that can fix your amark if i can catch them ;)
<imbrandon> amarok*
<kwwii> damn the bastards
<DaSkreech> Can't you have toned down colour of the KDM background to solve it?
* ryanakca is back from a very good (albeit salty) upper... judging from your comment's I have a good chance of a +u? who would I bug and poke?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: type "/stats p" and see what freenode staff is online
<kwwii> +u ???
<kwwii> DaSkreech: toned down as in pure white?
<kwwii> nope
<ryanakca> [18:52]  [249]  p nalioth (i=nalioth@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nalioth)
<ryanakca> [18:52]  [249]  p 1 staff member
<ryanakca> [18:52]  [219]  p End of /STATS report
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Soooo does KDM have to be rewritten?
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> that makes it complicated :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: he's a soyuz developer, he is often on irc
<imbrandon> Riddell: do you know his nick ? hehe
<DaSkreech> He's running #ubuntu-libre along with ompaul 
<Riddell> imbrandon: but not just now
<imbrandon> darn
<Riddell> what's that about?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: yes, please start :p
<imbrandon> Riddell:  its about bug 58144 assigned to him ( to fix amarok among other things in dapper )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58144
<ryanakca> what happened to #ubuntu-libre anywais?
<ryanakca> is it still being worked on?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Well I'd need to at least know more about the technical limitations anyway Who do I talk to?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<imbrandon> yes
<DaSkreech> THey changed the name... again
<DaSkreech> to gnewsense
<DaSkreech> And it has a Wiki :)
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: what? ubntu-libre or something else?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: erm, me, I guess...I know more about the problem then anyone, since it is suse that made it (coolo and lunas) after I wanted it there
<Riddell> imbrandon: he's cprov
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Ubuntu-libre was renamed
<kwwii> DaSkreech: the problem is that the user window bg will be a solid color, and not transparent
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Ha I always thought that was Mandrake :)
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Right. And it can't use real transparency?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: nope, it was my fault
<kwwii> if worse comes to worse, I found a version of the old theme, which I can edit to fit to kubuntu
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Hmm Sooo no one has engineered a good fix yet?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: nope...I kinda thought that if lunas cannot do it, nobody can
<DaSkreech> Good point :) 
<DaSkreech> Wonder if I can track him down
<DaSkreech> Does he hang out on IRC I've not seen him
<kwwii> hehe, I spelt his name wrong
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> lubos
<DaSkreech> Lunak :)
<kwwii> lubos lunak
<kwwii> exactl
<kwwii> y
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know him he added XGL/AIGLX support to kwin like 5 weeks back
<kwwii> time for me to go to bed soon
<DaSkreech> Bless his heart :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<mornfall> Seli on irc
<mornfall> and yeah, bedtime
<mornfall> goodnight :)
<kwwii> night mornfall
<kwwii> see you
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> one more week of my son's summer vacation!
<DaSkreech> Night
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I need to "rethink" my case :)
* ryanakca can't think of any other reasons other than the ones I had earlier...
<imbrandon> Riddell: looks like amarok 1.4.3 will be released in favor of another 1.4.2 patchset
<Riddell> joy
<imbrandon> quote :
<imbrandon> instead of creating another patchset for 1.4.2, we have decided to quickly 
<imbrandon> release 1.4.3, which will provide many more bugfixes and also substantially 
<imbrandon> increased performance. We're currently preparing the tarball and will inform 
<imbrandon> you when the release is ready.
<imbrandon> </end snip>
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=45215   interesting
<nixternal> man, there are naked dudes and chicks on kde-look
<imbrandon> wow who ripped kwwii's unfinished theme and put it on kde-look
<imbrandon> thats sad
<nixternal> haha ya
<nixternal> and they like the color of the desktop as well
<imbrandon> i hate when people do that, but i guess its a good thing actualy
<imbrandon> generates more buzz
<imbrandon> holy shiznit, i think i got kickoff to finaly compile 
* imbrandon dances
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> hey shiznit sniffah...bip and bitlbee?
<nixternal> you got the phone and left me hangin' ;)
<nixternal> i like kopete, and bitlbee was cool..but not the cool for me to loose the kopete
<imbrandon> hehe join ##offtopic i'll explain
<Jucato> _Sime: I verified what you were saying the other day. Unpatched Edgy opens CD's in /media rather than media:/. After the updates, the dialog box no longer appears when inserting CDs. but I also doesn't open a window in Konqueror
<imbrandon> Riddell, they just gave me the 1.4.3 tarbal, i should have it ready by morning
<Hawkwind> Chop chop, get to work you must!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<imbrandon> hahah ok yoda
<Jucato> err... I updated Edgy a while ago, don't know since when the updates were made available. but now the Storage Media applet points to "/media" and no longer "media:/". was this change intended?
<imbrandon> yes Jucato
<Jucato> ah ok.. I was about to panic (or file a bug report) lol
<imbrandon> that was the latest patch me/riddell/sime uploaded
<imbrandon> no media:/ should not be used anywhere, if it is let me or sime know
<Jucato> and inserting a CD no longer pops up the KDE Media Manager dialog box? but also doesn't open a new window
<imbrandon> thats a diffrent issue altogather 
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> eheh so that one is a bug?
<imbrandon> lemme finish up this new amarok then i'll look at it
<Jucato> sure no hurries
<Jucato> I'm compiling the bugs/issues/changes I'm finding so I can ask/file them later
<Jucato> I've got a few ones in my head and in Kate
<Hawkwind> He's trying to build his karma!
<Jucato> lol I already have 7000+....
<imbrandon> heh i dunno what mine even is, i never look at it
<imbrandon> was like 15k last i looked
<imbrandon> a few weeks ago
<Jucato> Karma: 194838
<Jucato> that's yours
<imbrandon> 194k ;)
<imbrandon> wow that jumped
<imbrandon> lol
<Jucato> I got 7k for filing a poorly done bug report and just following it up with similarly poorly done questions/logs
<Jucato> um.. excuse me for disturbing (again), but what's the proper procedure/process when filing bug reports? Ask them first in -devel, then file the bug? and how do I know whether to file it in LP or in KDE?
<imbrandon> Jucato, you make sure you can reliably reporduce it on the latest version of whatever your bug reporting on, and then possibly ( not required ) try to debug it with someone in irc seeing if they can reporduce it , if that is rtue file a bug report in LP ( and search the upstream bugs too )
<Jucato> ok thanks!
<Jucato> I was confused whether to file in LP or in KDE (upstream?) because they said I should file the Adept bug in KDE instead of LP
<Jucato> so I guess part of the "debug it with someone in irc" is asking in here :D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Do I need to fire up vmware :P
<Jucato> Hawkwind: not unless you're willing to install some updates :D
<Jucato> when you wake up tomorrow/later maybe :D
<Jucato> thanks for the offer
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'll install anything, it's vmware
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Jucato> Hawkwind: yeah but it takes some time... but of course ymmv
<Hawkwind> Booting it up now
<Jucato> ehehe thanks!
<Jucato> I don't think you'll be able to confirm 1 or 2 of the bugs though :D
<Hawkwind> Ok, do I need to be in KDE ?
<Jucato> well, one of them I've only noticed happens with ext3 partitions :D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: KDE is running now
<Jucato> err.. Edgy?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: For some stupid reason, I actually installed the vmware session as ext3 instead of Reiser, so you're in luck
<Hawkwind> Yes, Edgy is in vmware
<Jucato> Hawkwind: but do you have another ext3 partition in VMWare, besides the / partition?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yes, my /home
<Jucato> .... other than that? ehehe
<Jucato> because this is the "bug" that I noticed
<Jucato> "Ext3 partitions that are mounted at boot are unmounted upon logging out (End Current Session). VFAT and NTFS remain mounted"
<Hawkwind> Nope, just / and /home is all I created
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> well, this one you don't have to update to confirm
<Jucato> K Menu > System Settings > Advance options (at the top) > Login Manager > Background tab
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, seems I only created a / in this vmware session.  What kind of drugs was I on I wonder
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> Ok, I am looking at the background tab
<Jucato> The Picture option is enabled, right? what is it using? "kubuntu-wallpaper" or "Kubuntu Wallpaper"?
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: You're familiar with vmware....any way to make it so I don't have to hit ctrl-alt to release the mouse....that it does it automatically when I get to the edge of the screen or something ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's selected as Picture, though it's greyed out...and it has kubuntu-wallpaper
<Jucato> ah check! thanks for confirming that :D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's greyed out because I haven't clicked on Admin Mode
<Jucato> something I'm going to file
<Hawkwind> What should it be ?
<Jucato> - KDM/Login Manager points/uses a background called "kubuntu-wallpaper" but should be "Kubuntu Wallpaper"
<Jucato> Hawkwind: before you change that, would it be possible if you could pastebin something for me?
<Jucato>  /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc of that Edgy system
<Jucato> I foolishly changed my settings before I could check that config file :D
<Jucato> I really appreciate it! thanks!
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, if you have vmware tools installed yes ( not avaible with player )
<Jucato> now I just have 3 bugs to confirm
<Hawkwind> Jucato: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/88
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: That's what I thought.  I click on 'Install vmware-tools' and it goes to do it then in the VM tab just says Cancel Install for ages and doesn't seem to actually install it :(
<Jucato> Hawkwind: great! thanks!
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, it dosent install "automagicly" all that does is mount the psudo cdrom
<imbrandon> you have to untar the file it moutns and install it in the vm ;)
<Jucato> this line is the culprit: "Wallpaper=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu/kubuntu-wallpaper.png"
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: So cd /mnt/cdrom ?
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, /media/cdrom probably ( in ubuntu )
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I did an ls when in /media/cdrom and there is nothing there :(
<imbrandon> after you hit install vmware tools ?
<imbrandon> before you said cancle
<Hawkwind> Yep
<Hawkwind> I haven't canceled it.  It just says in the menu Cancel VMware tools install
<imbrandon> look at your mouonts, it mouts the image somewhere
<imbrandon> type mount and see whats mounted
<Jucato> Hawkwind: this might help: http://www.vmware.com/support/esx25/doc/admin/esx25admin_tools_vms.html#999629
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I wonder if it matters that I installed vmware-server from the website, and not vmware via apt-get
<imbrandon> no it dosent matter
<imbrandon> afk
<Jucato> Hawkwind: really appreciate your help
<Jucato> are you using VMWare server or just player?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahhh, thanks.  That seems to do the trick
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Server
<Jucato> aah, you can also see this, practically the same guide: http://pubs.vmware.com/server1/vm/wwhelp/wwhimpl/common/html/wwhelp.htm?context=vm&file=tools_server.4.5.html
<Jucato> anyway, I've gotta take my lunch
<Jucato> I'm famished :D
<Jucato> thanks for your help
<Jucato> I owe you (a lot) :D
<Jucato> afk no
<Hawkwind> No problem.  You owe me nothing, except some karma :P
<Hawkwind> Bahhh this is driving me nuts
<Hawkwind> I have installed vmware-tools yet the mouse still isn't doing what I want it.  Though it seems vmware-tools isn't running and yet it's not a command
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, sysvinit is being removed and upstart is being installed.  This could be fun
* Hawkwind Wonders how much stuff that's going to break
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> zero, i did it a few days ago
<Hawkwind> Wasn't you who had some issues with upstart a couple days back ?
<imbrandon> yea but it was my own bad
<imbrandon> i dident install the compat libs
<Hawkwind> Ah ok
<Hawkwind> Well I just did a dist-upgrade on the vmware install so no big deal if it breaks
<Hawkwind> I just wish I could get my mouse cursor to let go of the screen when it gets to the edge.  I hate having to press ctrl-alt every time
<imbrandon> you know that only works in X and when the tools are running ;)
<imbrandon> i like having to hit the keys imo
<Hawkwind> I'm in X, and I don't have any clue how to start vmware-tools
<imbrandon> that way you dont make mistakes as easy
<Hawkwind> I have a vmware-toolbox command, but that doesn't do much good it seems
<Hawkwind> Oh heck, so it does work
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: So does upstart change any commands such as /etc/init.d/network restart   is that stuff still the same or what's the point/benefit to upstart ?
<imbrandon> ugh, ok sorry but tired of answering this hehehe , look here
<imbrandon> Upstart was referenced in the latest newsletter
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue12
<imbrandon> "'upstart', by Ubuntu Developer Scott James Remnant, designed to change the
<imbrandon> way that a Unix/Linux boots for the first time in 30 years."
<imbrandon> see also:
<imbrandon> http://www.netsplit.com/blog/work/canonical/upstart2.html
<imbrandon> http://www.netsplit.com/blog/work/canonical/upstart.html
<Hawkwind> Heh thanks.  Reading now
<imbrandon> "From the start of development of edgy+2, no new packages will be accepted
<imbrandon> unless they provide upstart jobs instead of init scripts and init scripts
<imbrandon> will be considered deprecated."
<Hawkwind> Wow, very interesting indeed
<imbrandon> yea Hawkwind nothing against you but that can explain it better than i can and you might catch scott ( aka keybuk ) in ubuntu-devel durring his hours if you neeed more
<imbrandon> brb afk for a few
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Thanks.  That explains it greatly.  I appreciate you giving me those links rather than trying to explain it.  Very detailed and would be tiring explaining it over and over on IRC
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good evening
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind :)
<Jucato> hi abattoir, Hawkwind, imbrandon
<abattoir> hello Jucato :)
<Jucato> abattoir: are you running Edgy?
<abattoir> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> nice :D
* Jucato found another guinea pig :D
<Jucato> kidding
<abattoir> heh... its not fully up to date though.. ;)
<Jucato> ah yes, there were some updates available this morning (here) when I logged in.
<Jucato> but I'm having a problem that was present before and after the update
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I just did a huge update.  sysvinit is now gone and upstart is installed on the Edgy install
<Jucato> how do I check if upstart is now installed? I updated a while ago.. didn't notice it :D
<imbrandon> dpkg -l|grep ii|grep upstart
<Jucato> ah yes, installed :D
<Jucato> so it's now the init system that I'm using, right?
<crimsun> if you've since rebooted, yes
<imbrandon> if you rebooted aafter it installed yet
<Jucato> yep I did :D
<imbrandon> s/yet/yes
<crimsun> I still haven't rebooted.
<imbrandon> hehe
<crimsun> (up 16 days, 52 min)  -> suspend-to-{disk,ram} => resume
<imbrandon> nice
<Jucato> whoa :D
<Jucato> my mom's gonna kill me if I kept the pc up that long
<imbrandon> brandon@enterprise:~$ uptime
<imbrandon>  23:48:20 up 15 days, 17:02,  1 user,  load average: 0.04, 0.05, 0.16
<imbrandon> brandon@enterprise:~$                
<imbrandon> almost , but no susspend, just runn all the time
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> my ext3 partitions, except for /, get unmounted whenever I log out. but they are automounted during boot. VFAT and NTFS stay mounted. anyone else experiencing this?
<nixternal> imbrandon: 
<nixternal> nice
<Jucato> hi nixternal
<nixternal> ok...bip isn't "indifying" with the server
<imbrandon> got bip workign ?
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> identifying
<nixternal> there he is
<imbrandon> it does eventualy if you set it to, its just slow, it connects to the changs first
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> well..i need it to identify first
<nixternal> i have 20+ chans i have to connect to
<imbrandon> it wont
<abattoir> Jucato: yes, i think i may have noticed something similar
<abattoir> Jucato: but mine being ReiserFS and XFS
<Jucato> heh. 
<imbrandon> nixternal i just have it auto connect to 5 or so and do the rest from a client , if bip runs constantly it will keep them
<Jucato> abattoir: do you have VFAT/NTFS partitions? do they stay mounted?
<abattoir> Jucato: i have neither... so have no idea.
<Jucato> ah.
<Jucato> abattoir: would you let me know if/when you have updated and restarted KDE?
<abattoir> Jucato: do you really want me too? :P
<abattoir> ndiswrapper is broken w/ the latest kernels
<Jucato> er.. not if you don't have plans of updating Edgy. it's ok
<abattoir> so i'd have to compile it everytime i update the kernel
<Jucato> er.. not the kernel
<abattoir> Jucato: i'll tell you if i dist-upgrade anytime soon
<Jucato> ah ok. I thought you were running on Edgy already. nvm :D
<Jucato> just looking for people to confirm things before I submit a bug report :D
<abattoir> Jucato: yes, i am, but then, i'd have to modify menu.lst... and i'm a bit apprehensive about things getting broke, while i'm working on something :P
<abattoir> and i'm lazy :P
<Jucato> abattoir: heh
<Jucato> but why would you have to modify menu.lst?
<Jucato> well nvm. don't want to bother. thanks anyway :D
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> imbrandon: still awake?
<imbrandon> danimo, sorta ;)
<imbrandon> dude i cant get that to compile for the life of me
<danimo> imbrandon: it just worked for me :)
<danimo> imbrandon: looks awesome btw :))
<imbrandon> in a package or just plain compiled ?
<danimo> imbrandon: note that I did not create a package
<danimo> imbrandon: no, I just installed it to /opt/kickoff
<danimo> and then used the kde directory overlay feature
<imbrandon> ohh you ONLY copiled kickoff ?
<danimo> imbrandon: sorta
<imbrandon> i've been trying to do the whole kdebase
<danimo> imbrandon: kicker+libkonq+kdmlib
<imbrandon> one sec lemme finish this amarok compile then i can talk more
<Jucato> kickoff...
<danimo> imbrandon: and a kcontrol module, but i left that out
* danimo thinks the /opt approach is cool for such things and doesn't understand why the debian policies seem to rule that solution out
<danimo> especially since there won't be _any_ conflicting packages
* danimo upgrades to upstart
<danimo> *pray*
<toma_flep> Riddell: pingo
<imbrandon> moins toma_flep
<toma_flep> hi imbrandon
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!
<imbrandon> lo Jucato
<Jucato> how's the fix for Amarok coming along?
<imbrandon> compiling on amd64 now
<imbrandon> then ppc
<Jucato> nice
<toma_flep> imbrandon: i don't get any valid backtraces even though i've installed the -dbg package. Do I need to do more?
<imbrandon> not afaik
<imbrandon> that should do it i think
<Jucato> yeah, I get a lot of No debugging symbols, too
<toma_flep> imbrandon: how does the debug get removed while bilding the package?
* imbrandon has a blank look on his face * 
<imbrandon> tbh i dunno
* Jucato looks at the blank look on imbrandon's face :D
* toma_flep looks at the debian folder and is totally confused how it works
<toma_flep> Hobbsee: hi! 
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
<toma_flep> Hobbsee: any idea how the -dbg package is created for kdepim ?
<Hobbsee> hey toma_flep, Jucato 
<Hobbsee> toma_flep: ah, in the kdepim source?
<toma_flep> Hobbsee: ;-) I totally don't understand the debian folder
<Hobbsee> toma_flep: ahh.  true that.  what in particular were you wanting to know?
<Hobbsee> *doesnt touch kdepim*
<toma_flep> Hobbsee: my backtraces aren't valid
<Hobbsee> toma_flep: ahh.  installed gdb, i take it?
<toma_flep> Hobbsee: so, i wanted to see how -dbg is created
<toma_flep> Hobbsee: yep ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma_flep: i'm guessing you'll have to check out debian/rules for such a thing
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, offhand
<toma_flep> i'll stick around for Tha Master then
<Jucato> you don't want The Mistress, then? ehehe
<toma_flep> Jucato: ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma_flep: smart
* Hobbsee thumps Jucato 
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> oops.. forgot my promise about that...
<Hobbsee> wasnt meaning that specifically
* Jucato remembers promising not to call her Queen only...
<Jucato> 5 possible Edgy/KDE bugs waiting for confirmation to be filed :D
<Hobbsee> gah!
<Hobbsee> we've got another version of amarok to get.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: *poke*
<Jucato> he's compiling right now
<Jucato> AMD64, then PPC
<Hobbsee> ah cool :D
<Hobbsee> nice
* Jucato also wants to poke people around :D
<Hobbsee> no you dont
<Hobbsee> it requires you knowing everything.
<Jucato> ok...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: did you guys end up getting bot access?
<Jucato> nah
<Hobbsee> ROFL!!!
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/paste/results/R1XemI81.html
<Jucato> hehe yay!
<Jucato> btw, you're using ubuntu-minimal?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i'm usnig kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> ah
* Hobbsee had to manually install that, as it's not upgradable
<Hobbsee> smart, that
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, if you have my repo still enabled you should be able to apt-get update ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i'm on top of it hehe
<imbrandon> already file a uvf and all
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhh...nice.
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<imbrandon> ...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how does init-crack behave on your system?
<imbrandon> ppc is still compiling though
<toma_flep> i thought upstart was experimental
<imbrandon> i dont notice a diffrence
<Jucato> well, apparently not anymore :D
<imbrandon> i've used it a few days
<imbrandon> it /was/ , now its edgy ;)
<Jucato> using upstart, booting should be faster, right? or generally everything should be faster?
<Hobbsee> toma_flep: it just got put into edgy main, as a dep of ubuntu-minimal
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it will be, yes
<imbrandon> wow you know what , i'm on konversation on osx hahaha
<Hobbsee> or it should be
<imbrandon> this is nice
<imbrandon> Jucato: eventualy not yet
<Jucato> "it will be, yes" for which question? (I asked 2)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yesterday it did ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: not really not till everything is changed to upstart 
<imbrandon> e.g edgy +2
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it will be, yes, that it's faster
<imbrandon> it will be as in it will be faster, atm its the same
<imbrandon> untill the init scripts are replaced by upstart jobs
<Jucato> ah
<imbrandon> to be completed by edgy + 2
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: as i said not YET
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahh...right
<Jucato> but Edgy will be released with upstart already?
<imbrandon> its the same atm
<Jucato> I've only noticed just a while ago how Edgy seems to be actually faster than Dapper on my system... if just by a bit...
<imbrandon> becosue upstart is just running the old init scripts , but once they are ustart jobs ( 100% conversion by edgy + 2 ) then it will be faster
<imbrandon> Jucato: yes
<imbrandon> so over time ( the next year ) you will see it get faster and faster
<Jucato> yay
* Jucato still can't let go of the experience of MEPIS being faster...
<imbrandon> bah
<imbrandon> i did benchmarks on a mepis system and its not any faster
<imbrandon> and its ALOT more unstable
<toma_flep> it still has to start stuff, so I'm curious if it will be faster
<Jucato> heh. well it was on mine... for whatever reason, I don't know...
<imbrandon> its all perceived speed
<imbrandon> no real speed
<Jucato> probably
<imbrandon> Jucato: show me real numbers and i'll beleave you, turn off the kde candy as they do and it will be the same, as i said percieved speed
<Jucato> although more people seem to notice perceived speed that actual benchmarked speed
<Jucato> they turn off the eye candy?
<imbrandon> anyhow /me gets back to work
<Jucato> I didn't notice that they did. they still had bouncy icons, etc.
<Jucato> anyway...
* Hobbsee notes that her inbox has grown.  again.
<Jucato> the price of being popular :D
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have you experienced ext3 partitions being unmounted when you log out?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: havent noticed it, but i havent really looked either
<Jucato> ah..
* Hobbsee notices that her dapper partition doesnt mount correctly anymore
<Jucato> all my partitions are mounted at boot, but when I log out ang back in again, only the VFAT/NTFS partitions remain mounted (ironic isn't it?)
<Hobbsee> that's kinda scary
<Hobbsee> mounted via console, or on konq?
<Jucato> via fstab...
<Jucato> of course / isn't unmounted
<Hobbsee> hey wait, how does / get unmounted when you logout?
<Jucato> I'm not sure how...
<Hobbsee> and /home?
<Jucato> I didn't put /hom on a separate partition in Edgy
<Jucato> but the / and /home partitions of Dapper get unmounted
<Jucato> that's using the default fstab...
<Jucato> I'm prepared to file a bug report if someone else could confirm it. abattoir confirmed it happens on ReiserFS and XFS
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ohhh...is that the problem.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah.  there's already a bug for that, iirc
<Jucato> in kubuntu-team?
* Hobbsee wonders why kde is unmounting anything
<Hobbsee> well, somewhere.  could be in kdebase/kdelibs/kubuntu-meta/anywhere else
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato goes of to look for bug reports...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: https://launchpad.net/bugs/58552
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58552 in kubuntu-meta "Mounting Problems in Kubuntu Edgy after the Xserver is restarted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Jucato> ah there...
<Jucato> hm... unless Kubuntu now restarts X when you log off... (which I think it doesn't), simply logging off unmounts partitions
<Jucato> except that the VFAT and NTFS ones remain mounted...
<Jucato> I'll just add a comment to that bug report, then
<Hobbsee> Jucato: change it to confirmed, too
* Hobbsee fights with upstart
<Hobbsee> back in a bit
<Jucato> okies
<Jucato> done :D
<Jucato> brb... need to get some food :D
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<danimo> re
<danimo> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
<Jucato> what's interesting?
<Hobbsee>  apparently my machine had decided to shut down, after reaching the critical temperature of 3430 (or similar) degrees celcius.
<danimo> ok, running on upstart now
<Jucato> ooh....
<danimo> Hobbsee: that's what I'd call core overload :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: seems okay
<Hobbsee> the upstart
<Hobbsee> bit of a pain to install
<danimo> Hobbsee: a bit of a pain to reboot afterwards :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: sudo reboot -f
<danimo> Hobbsee: sync, sync, poweroff-button worked equally well :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe.  true that.
* Hobbsee notes that reboot is fast
<Jucato> hm....
<danimo> Hobbsee: true, but startup time hasn't really improved
<Hobbsee> true.  it wont yet
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> does Edgy really load/install less modules than Dapper?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> and loaded modules totaly depends on your hardware
<Jucato> hm.. I might have accumulated some modules in Dapper...
<imbrandon> ummm not unless you installed 3rd party drivers
<imbrandon> and even so they arent loaded unless you have the hardware, so it dosent realy matter
<Jucato> the only driver I installed is nvidia.
<imbrandon> then the only extra module you have is nvidia ;)
<Jucato> :D
<imbrandon> and like i said its really donsent make a diffrence if you had 500 extras, it only takes up hdd space
<imbrandon> thats the great thing about modules they are only loaded if used
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> ah yes. I still have 106 modules :D
<Jucato> both in dapper and in edgy
<imbrandon> was your hardware the same ? if so its always gonna be the same no matter what release or distro you use
<Jucato> ah so the number of modules that lsmod spits out has nothing to do with the speed of startup?
<imbrandon> Jucato, absolutely zero
<Jucato> thanks! now I know :D
<Jucato> heh I think I've learned more in IRC in the 1 month I've been here than in the forums for over 7 months :D
<Jucato> ok.. 3 more issues/possible bugs waiting to be confirmed or filed :D
<imbrandon> forums are junk, i learned that in 1997 ;)
<Jucato> heh
* imbrandon gets back to work
<Jucato> lol sorry for the interruptions :D
<imbrandon> no worries ;)
* Hobbsee conveniently ignores the fact that she used to run a forum.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> forums, IRC, ML, they all have their strengths and weaknesses :D
<Jucato> but I started learning Linux from a forum
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> forums are ok, but 98% of the time they breed eleitisim and mis-information
<imbrandon> so i stray away from them and warn all newbs i come accross to also
* Jucato fondly remembers reading posts about running "sudo gedit" in Kubuntu...
<imbrandon> hahaha never use sudo for a graphical app, and kwrite in kde no gedit ;)
<imbrandon> seee ;)
<Jucato> yeah. that was rampant in ubuntuforums.
<Jucato> even when they had a separate Kubuntu section
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> kate crashes constantly with kdesu, i find. :(
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> my feeling is if they cant use nano atleaste they have no business running sudo, it boils down to ...... bah i dont wannna get on a rant
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> but there is no point in makeing a sudo command and no root if users are told to arbitrarly use it and not why and the dangers etc
* imbrandon really getsb back to work
<Jucato> hahah
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> no you wont
* Hobbsee randomly goes and reboots imbrandon's machine
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> she's evil.....
<Hobbsee> :P
* imbrandon shuts off ssh
<Hobbsee> i've had imbrandon's machine rebooted enough times when i wasnt expecting it :P
* Hobbsee is very evil yes.  
* imbrandon points ssh to whitehose.com
* Hobbsee is a green alien, with bright red, shining eyes
<imbrandon> house*
<Jucato> whitehose....
<imbrandon> wow really , i'm a red alien with green eyes ;)
<Jucato> a white colored _____hose
* Jucato doesn't know what he is...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I don't believe you
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you should, surely.
* Jucato plays with newly found option in KDM Logout...
<Jucato> bah! thought I was in dapper...
<Jucato> brb..
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hey :)
<oniryx> hello, looking for help with a kio kdirwatch error, with message "Too Many Open Files" using KDE 3.5.4, the error was noticed after launching digikam
<Riddell> toma_flep: you pinged?
<toma_flep> Riddell: yes, i'm not getting valid backtraces for kmail
<toma_flep> Riddell: i've installed the -dbg package and gdb
<toma_flep> do i need to do anything else?
<Riddell> not as far as I know
<imbrandon> moins Riddell
<oniryx> I've dumped few line error message here : http://pastebin.com/784000
<toma_flep> Riddell: ok, can you explain to me how the -dbg package is created
<toma_flep> i'm not understanding kdepim's debian folder
<imbrandon> Riddell, amarok 1.4.3 is out, i filed the uvf, and compiled it for i386 and amd64 for both dapper/edgy and uploaded to imbrandon.com but not ppc yet ( no ppc avail atm ) have a debdiff reday for when the uvf is approved 
<Riddell> toma_flep: it's mostly cdbs magic, you set the variable and it suck out all the debug symbols from any libraries it finds and puts them into debug libraries
<Riddell> imbrandon: is it generally released?
<imbrandon> yup
<Riddell> don't give us much warning do they
<imbrandon> Riddell, http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/81/66/
<Riddell> I'll try and get my ppc running again today
<imbrandon> heh they gave me about 1 hour warning
<imbrandon> and gave me the tarbal about 30 minutes early hehe but its avail to the public now
<toma_flep> Riddell: can you start gdb kmail and see if it complains on your computer (or anyone else)
<Riddell> it says no debugging symbols found but otherwise seems to work ok, let me install kdepim-dbg
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm on svn wengophone... but it is a mess, you cannot imagine...
<Tonio_> Riddell: sources are 150 MB
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ gdb kmail
<imbrandon> GNU gdb 6.4.90-debian
<imbrandon> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<imbrandon> GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
<imbrandon> welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
<imbrandon> Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
<imbrandon> There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
<imbrandon> This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu"...Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<imbrandon> (gdb)                                    
<toma_flep> imbrandon: type: start --nofork
<imbrandon> seems fine
<Tonio_> :'( why are they using scons....
<imbrandon> [Switching to Thread -1248401744 (LWP 31422)] 
<imbrandon> main (argc=2, argv=0xbfbfdba4) at /build/buildd/kdepim-3.5.4/./kmail/main.cpp:67
<imbrandon> 67      /build/buildd/kdepim-3.5.4/./kmail/main.cpp: No such file or directory.
<Riddell> Tonio_: there was a blog yesterday saying they were using cmake
<imbrandon>         in /build/buildd/kdepim-3.5.4/./kmail/main.cpp
<imbrandon> (gdb)                                                                           
<Riddell> toma_flep: I get 
<Riddell> main (argc=2, argv=0xbfa43ac4) at /build/buildd/kdepim-3.5.4/./kmail/main.cpp:67
<Riddell> 67      /build/buildd/kdepim-3.5.4/./kmail/main.cpp: No such file or directory.
<Riddell>         in /build/buildd/kdepim-3.5.4/./kmail/main.cpp
<Tonio_> Riddell: they are using both in fact
<Riddell> Tonio_: fun
<Tonio_> Riddell: :'(
<Riddell> toma_flep: if I do "run" instead of "start --nofork" that seems to work
<toma_flep> Riddell: ah, my fault
<Tonio_> Riddell: have an example of a package done with cmake and cdbs ?
<toma_flep> Riddell: does no more 'no debugging symbols found' after installing the -dbg package?
<toma_flep> s/does/so/
<Riddell> toma_flep: I don't see 'no debugging symbols found' any more
<toma_flep> Riddell: oki, thanks. gonna format my computer now ;-0
<Jucato> aw... Hobbsee's gone...
<Riddell> toma_flep: err, huh?
<toma_flep> Riddell: you're on edgy?
<Riddell> toma_flep: yes
<toma_flep> imbrandon: you too?
<Jucato> should I still file the "Katapult doesn't work anymore after update in Edgy" bug?
<Riddell> Jucato: it's been filed
<Jucato> ah
<toma_flep> Jucato: there is a bug
<Jucato> it also crashes when you try to configure it
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> toma_flep, yup
<toma_flep> ok, so it could be a dapper thingie
<Jucato> um... KDE bug? is it 132885 or 132882?
<toma_flep> oki
<toma_flep> work ow
<toma_flep> now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm stopping there...... cmake build system is only for testing currently and looks incomplete.
<Tonio_> Riddell: and concerning scons, the problem is that qt4 path are completly stupid, so I would have to patch all of them....
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to get a real tarball for edgy+1, but svn is too messy to be packaged
* Hobbsee kicks her lag
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's this for?
<Hobbsee> heya.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: voip solution for kubuntu
<Riddell> thanks Tonio_ 
* Jucato sighs
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the problem is that there is no tarball, no build instructions, and the svn is a hudge mess of 8000 folders and 160MB
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh, okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: too late to package this for edgy, but probably edgy+1
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: point
* Hobbsee notes that soyuz has eaten another upload
* Tonio_ doesn't understand why making a free software without giving a propper tarball....
<Tonio_> that's a nonsense
<Tonio_> those guys look more interested in playing with all technologies than providing a simply working thing...
<Tonio_> scons, cmake, XUL, blabla, but nothing seems very usable since there is no doc provided with them....
<Tonio_> stupid french.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: we'll have to make a spec for edgy+1 for voip solution, so that work on that will not be started so late :)
<Tonio_> yop kwwii_
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii_ 
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I had a question concerning the usplash work
<Tonio_> kwwii_: are you gonna do that too ?
<Jucato> hi kwwii_!
<kwwii_> Tonio_: yepp, I guess so :-)
<kwwii_> hi Jucato
<kwwii_> Tonio_: I will make a simple logo version in case it ends up with 16 colors again, and a nicer 3d version if it has more
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe ;)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: nice :)
* kwwii_ is working on an animated gif atm...it reminds me of 10 years ago
<Riddell> kwwii_: feel free to use any other format supported by QMovie
<Riddell> not sure if there are any of course
<kwwii_> hehe :-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what would be in a spec?  mostly it's an upstream issue
<kwwii_> the gif is almost done now
<Tonio_> Riddell: if we consider this software is the only possibility, I agree, but maybe there are other solutions
<Tonio_> kphone or something else
<jjesse> morning :)
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ey, were you able to poke jdong?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: havent so far
<Jucato> oh
<Lure_> Riddell, kwwii_: any plans to replace kde icon with kubuntu logo - all other distro's seem to do that
<Riddell> Lure_: nope
* Lure_ is missing some association with Kubuntu as no text is on wallpaper
<Riddell> system menu has a kubuntu icon :)
<Lure_> Riddell: why not - Ubuntu is doing it and all other KDE distos do it...
<abattoir> could we have a special 10yrs. of KDE icon or something for edgy? :P
<Jucato> or could at least a Kubuntu icon be made available, for an alternative?
<Lure_> Riddell: yes, I know (side text), but nothing is there which would associate it with kubuntu on typical screenshots (besides great purple color ;-))
<Jucato> why didn't Kubuntu use it's logo for the K Menu before? (me probably needs some history lesson...)
<Hobbsee> did kubuntu *have* a logo before?  :P
<Jucato> it does now...
<Jucato> It would make Kubuntu consistent with Ubuntu and Xubuntu, right?
* Hobbsee wonders what it is now
<kwwii_> Lure: probably a good idea
<Riddell> because I don't like removing KDE logos
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> bah.  lets just bypass Riddell :P
* Hobbsee ducks
<Jucato> lol
<danimo> Riddell: any chance that we get the konq start page fixed?
<danimo> Riddell: likewise for khelpcenter, etc
<Jucato> I thought ryanakca already did that?
<Riddell> danimo: I was thinking of just leaving it like that
<Jucato> schizophrenic colors...
<Riddell> oops, I think I killed danimo with shock
<Riddell> it was only a joke!
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee sends Jucato to go and revive danimo 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont kill the developers!  it's not a good idea!
* Jucato goes and looks for danimo... 404...
<jjesse> just updated edgy system and having a problem
<jjesse> sudo reboot and recieve this error "shutdown: unable to send message: Connection refused
<Riddell> sounds like upstart :)
<jdong> Hobbsee, Jucato, sup?
<Jucato> hmm.... 
* Jucato recalls also being unable to shutdown/restart
<jdong> jjesse: think you just got upstart
<Hobbsee> jdong: konvi seems to be missing from backports, ditto kopete.
<jdong> jjesse: save everything, ALT+SYSRQ+U, ALT+SYSRQ+S, ALT+SYSRQ+B
<jdong> (lower case, though)
<jdong> Hobbsee: konvi didn't build, and I can't upload one that builds
<jdong> Hobbsee: kopete, I am baffled, as with xchat
<Hobbsee> jdong: ahhhh... why didnt it build?
<jdong> Hobbsee: the -ubuntu1 upload also ftbfs'ed in edgy
* Hobbsee looks for the build log
<seaLne> reboot -f also works with newly installed upstart
<jdong> seaLne: is it as safe as remounting ro, syncing, then rebooting though?
* seaLne managed to build a computer out of all his bits so having to return laptop wasn't as bad as it could have been :)
<seaLne> jdong: not sure, i'd definitly sync first
* jdong still prefers the magic sysrq method :)
<seaLne> kubuntu is just about usable with 700MHz and 256Mb
<jdong> seaLne: it shouldn't be bad on that system
<jdong> I've used kubuntu on less before
<Hobbsee> jdong: looks like trouble with a lack of automake1.9
<jdong> though same amount of ram
<danimo> Riddell: sorry, I went to the kitchen
<jdong> Hobbsee: yeah, later uploads of konvo are fine
<Jucato> whoa... amarok 1.4.2 is in backports?
<jdong> Jucato: I told you that a few days ago :)
<danimo> Riddell: thing is, I'd prolly buy it :)
<seaLne> i'm still on the live cd just now, so will probably improve when the install finishes and booted off hd
<Jucato> lol I must have missed it. :)
<jdong> seaLne: OUCH.... livecd on that system?
<jdong> Hobbsee: it seems like good progress is being made on bug 58165
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58165 in hal "security policy error with hald after latest updates" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58165
<jdong> err, 58144
<jdong> bug 58144
<Jucato> jdong: but what about imbrandon's PPC fix?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58144
<Hobbsee> jdong: going to backport the next version of konvi anyway?
<Hobbsee> jdong: ahhh...
<jdong> Hobbsee: yes, as soon as I can :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: :)
<seaLne> jdong: did k3b make it?
<jdong> seaLne: no, for same reason
<seaLne> ah thought you were saying it was fixed
<jdong> seaLne: I said "good progress" ;-)
<Riddell> seaLne: is there a k3b-i18n to match the current k3b?
<seaLne> no, i was noticing that when you uploaded .16
<seaLne> i keep forgetting about k3b-i18n i'll do it later today
<jdong> Jucato: where/what version is that?
<jdong> Jucato: imbrandon already requested a newer version backported, but again, needs 58144 loving
<Jucato> jdong: there was a bug with amarok 1.4.2 on PPC. I think imbrandon's fixing it or building it already
* rouzic esta ausente
<Riddell> sebas: what's the reason for power manager not being a kuniqueapplication?
<sebas> Riddell: It breaks dcop.
<Hobbsee> ooh fun, let's break dcop then!  :P
<sebas> It's a bug somehwere in the stack, dcop gets a connection error when it's a KUniqueApplication, regular KApps work.
<Riddell> sebas: but with the patch you sent for python dcop does that fix it?
<sebas> Riddell: I'll add a workaround shortly, let the __init__ check if there's another instance and then exit().
<sebas> Nope, that fixes void as return type for dcop calls, unrelated.
<Riddell> ok
<sebas> Sometimes, it feels like I'm the only one using dcop with python / PyKDE, every time I write code for it, I run into another bug which breaks basic functionality.
<sebas> That makes it all the more challenging, of course :-)
<abattoir> sebas: i've run into it too :P
<sebas> abattoir: That makes me feels less like a pioneer, thanks!
<abattoir> sebas: that was definitely not the intention :)
<sebas> It was positive, though.
* Jucato snickers...
<jdong> Hobbsee: infinity is sending kopete through
<jdong> Hobbsee: xchat is still a mystery, but we don't care about it here :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> jdong: hehe.  nice
<jdong> ah, yet another soyuz bug
<Jucato> Hobbsee: bug #2 again? :)
<jdong> [09:13]  <Kamion> namely that you only get binaries for one architecture for any given backport
<Hobbsee> jdong: lovely.  why?
<jdong> soyuz bug :)
<jdong> the 2nd architecture gets rejected because version foo is newer than version foo in pocket BACKPORTS :)
* Hobbsee headdesks.
<Hobbsee> very lovely.
<jdong> :)
<Jucato> btw, why is the default identity in Konversation set to "ubuntu" by default? it's set to auto-join #kubuntu anyway, so...
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i was wondering that.
<abattoir> Jucato: you mean for the live cd ?
<abattoir> Jucato: otherwise isnt it set to your username ?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: no, the user in konversationn before you customise it.
<Hobbsee> oh, yeah, oops
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> live CD :D
<abattoir> Jucato: because the username is the livecd is ubuntu :)
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> why? :)
<Jucato> ok nvm that...
<abattoir> *in the livecd
<Jucato> thanks for enlightening me :) (silly question when you think of it...)
<Tonio_> sebas: waiting for you to fix the dcop issue with power-manager, I can't configure kde to "not restore" the applet on restart
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in that fix temporary or are we waiting a bit ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we'll wait on sebas
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> Tonio_: something we do need is to fix amarok to show OSD in a corner not the centre of the screen
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm doing it
<sebas> Hm, so you actually urge me to *fix_it_now*?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will also set kicker size to 48 via kds, since nobody has been able to explain me why my kicker patch doesn't work and aseigo didn't respond to my mail
<Tonio_> Riddell: top left corner probably ?
<Tonio_> sebas: no, not urge you to fix ;) just to let you know that if there is no fix ready for edgy, I have a little workarround, that's all :)
<sebas> Which workaround?
<Hobbsee> OSD's are evil.  why are we showing them anyway?
<Jucato> because OSD's are fun :)
<Tonio_> sebas: it is possible to configure kde for not restoring an application
* Jucato hides from Hobbsee's whip
<sebas> Uhm, ow, that way.
<Tonio_> sebas: then only one guidance power manager is reload at kde starup
<sebas> But I can workaround it quite easily.
* sebas looks into it.
<Tonio_> sebas: okay
<sebas> No rocket-science involved.
* sebas applies witchcraft instead!
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh.  I cant stand them.
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there someone that can approve uvf er while mdz isn't there ?
<Jucato> would it mean that katapult (not working anyway) and kmix won't be loaded, since they're neither in /usr/share/autostart and ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I really would like to upload latest katapult
<sebas> Has the feature freeze already happened?
<Riddell> Tonio_: kamion can
<Riddell> sebas: today I think
<Jucato> Tonio_: could you please check bug 59023 if it's related to Katapult not working (or I'm just dreaming about this crash)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59023 in katapult "Katapult" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59023
<sebas> Ah, funky.
<Jucato> argh! darn the bug title...
<sebas> BTW, I didn't manage to get a second batttery, so atm it looks like powermanager will not support that (don't even know what will happen)
<Tonio_> Jucato: resolved by latest katapult package
<sebas> Riddell: Don't you have an Ultrabay battery?
<Jucato> Tonio_: ah thanks :)
<Riddell> sebas: you could ask for someone with a second batter to send us their lshal, then we should be able to recreate it with hal-set-property
<Riddell> sebas: I have a cheapo thinkpad that doesn't take ultrabay batteries alas
<sebas> Riddell: Hm ... it's really all far too fishy to implement it without the actual hardware ... 
<sebas> I.e. all the event stuff, when does what run out, unplugging, plugging in ... 
<Riddell> true
<sebas> Last hope is that someone at aKademy has one and lets me borrow it.
<Riddell> that's a good idea
<sebas> I've already asked on our department mailinglist, but no one has such a beast.
<Riddell> canonical has a bunch of laptops to test stuff against now, unfortunately they're all in Canada and not allowed to leave the office
<sebas> I have a solution themn!
<sebas> Actually two.
<jjesse_> send me a laptop and i'll test it :)
<seaLne> Riddell: isthat the replacement for laptop testing?
<sebas> 1) I fly to Canada to write those bits
<Riddell> seaLne: no, it's for hardware certification
<sebas> 2) Someone get me an NX Shell on one of those things
* sebas prefers 1) obviously.
<Tonio_> Riddell: kamion will revu, thanks for the info
<Riddell> even with NX on them you'd still need someone to plug in and unplug for you
<jjesse_> @time detroit
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Detroit: September 05 2006, 09:48:45
<jjesse_> @time UTC
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 05 2006, 13:48:54
<allee> sebas: 1b) trip to munich ;)
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, then it's 1) :>
<Riddell> jjesse_: the laptops can't leave the office, that's the problem
<sebas> Or 1b)
<Riddell> allee: what's in Munich?
<jjesse_> thats a bummer
<allee> Riddell: laptop with 2 batteries
<sebas> allee's laptop with two batteries.
<sebas> allee: You could write it.
<Riddell> teach allee python and get him to code it?
<sebas> Right.
* allee hides frightened ;)
<sebas> allee: Go, buy a book and read it.
<sebas> Python gets you laid!
<seaLne> you'd need it after trying to read programming python :P
<sebas> Nonsense, Python definitely is as good as sex.
<sebas> Voluntary sex even!
<Riddell> what does that make Ruby?
<Hobbsee> i cant believe i walked in to read that  :P
<Jucato> heh
<bddebian> Heya
<hunger> I think voluntary sex is not against the code of conduct, is it?
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hunger: i dont think it is.  i was more surprised.
<sebas> Hobbsee: It's all for the good, we need to convince allee to write some code in a language he doesn't know yet.
<Hobbsee> sebas: point.  when you find a good guide, please point me to it too.
* Hobbsee needs something to do during the 3+ months of uni holiday at the end of the year
<Hobbsee> although it wont help me get laid, of course :P
<sebas> Hobbsee: A python programming guide?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<sebas> Nothing's easier in fact.
<sebas> http://docs.python.org/tut/ :>
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> sebas: thanks.  will look at the end of the year
<sebas> Is Australia's end of the year different from the European one?
<DaSkreech> Doesn't Ubuntu ship with dive inti python?
<DaSkreech> into even
<abattoir> DaSkreech: it does
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: yes its a depend of ubuntu-desktp
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop also iirc
<DaSkreech> Well there you go. Python guide
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded kds with required changes for amarok
<Jucato> yep /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<Lure> sebas: btw, I will get my travel battery end of week, so I can look into multiple battery support
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ is it ok to have this in after feature freeze?
<Riddell> Lure: sure, it's a bug not a feature
<Tonio_> sebas: I just noticed power-manager doesn't warn when the battery gets critical state, is that in your plans to add this feature ;) Just to know
<apachelogger> everyone please digg amarok 1.4.3 :) http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Amarok_1_4_3_Released_Now_with_Rendezvous_Support
<sebas> Tonio_: It does an action then, but in case of "Do Nothing", I can add a notification.
<sebas> Lure: Ah, excellent!
<sebas> Tonio_: I can add that quickly, I guess.
<Lure> allee: but I expect you to test ;-)
<Tonio_> sebas: I think that would be nice, yes, but that's only my own opinion
<Tonio_> anyone agrees ?
<Lure> Tonio_: but there is warning notification... I have seen it couple of times...
<Tonio_> Lure: well I got my computer shut yesterday without any notification
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe that's a local issue :)
<sebas> Tonio_: Hm, it should already do that, i.e. show "doing nothing"
<Lure> Tonio_: true, I am running svn version, and these was added recently I think. sebas?
<sebas> Yeah, I did some hacking (and even testing!) on those parts last night, so yesterday's version is ancient in that respect.
<Lure> I think it would make sense to upload new version after sebas workarounds KUniqueApplication bug
<sebas> It suspended properly on criticalLevel
<Tonio_> sebas: I checked "none", and will test toonight :)
<sebas> Lure: It's committed 5 minutes ago.
<Lure> sebas: ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: will you package it?
<sebas> Tonio_: You can now configure it, that makes testing a lot easier.
<Lure> Riddell: btw, is Regional&Accessibility supposed to have Folder icon?
<Tonio_> sebas: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm packaging latest amarok for testing
<Tonio_> unless anyone's already on it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: imbrandon was
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: in fact, new versions are already in his repo, for i386 at least
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay I'll let him test then :)
* apokryphos hopes this version has the actual working daap protocol :p
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: shouldn't we test it and write an uvf exception request fo that ?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: well, the changelogs mention that, so...
<apokryphos> yup
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: imbrandon's already written the UVF exception.  no major crashes here with it
<apachelogger> H
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: cool :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: you already didged? ;-)
<Tonio_> okay let's forget that, I have better to do with kaffeine/kmplayer and mimetypes
<Tonio_> there are some things to be done on that point
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, fair enough.  or you could attack the bug on why some partitions are unmounted on kde logout.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm affraid that's a pure code issue and I can't do something myself
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I already looked at that and that's not a config issue
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: note that I haven't been able to reproduce
* Tonio_ orders his first python book
<Tonio_> I have to learn that now I have time for this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: klipper bug is probably prior to this in any case
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: fair enough
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hmmm?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Amarok_1_4_3_Released_Now_with_Rendezvous_Support
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i dont have an account
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: please create one :-)
<apachelogger> we usually start tradition to have every amarok release at digg.com
<apachelogger> so it's worth 
<kwwii_> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/picsForHWDB.tar.gz  (everything except the icon for the app itself)
<Jucato> after the 09052006 update, inserting CD's no longer does anything except put an icon on the desktop. It doesn't launch the KDE Media Manager dialog box nor open a Konqueror window/tab. bug or a feature? :)
<Hobbsee> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs_3.5.4-0ubuntu10/changelog is the corresponding changelog
* Hobbsee gets this too
<Tonio_> Jucato: known bug, _Sime is fixing it since it is probably relative to is media:/ patch
<Jucato> ah that's great. was looking for the bug report to confirm or file :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: kamion just reviewed, I'm uploading katapult
<Jucato> Tonio_: yay!
<kwwii_> did Riddell step out for a moment?
<kwwii_> who in the hell told him he could stop working????
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can stop working ;)
<gnomefreak> no download for amarok 1.4.3 not even on thier site so how can they say relesed
<Tonio_> kwwii_: is that okay ? :)
<Jucato> I thought imbrandon was already building it? or already did?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: only after he checks my HWDB stuff and assures me that he has the latest versions of the powermanagement icons
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe
<kwwii_> ls
<abattoir> gnomefreak: the source is on the kde mirrors
<kwwii_> oops
<gnomefreak> ah
<abattoir> gnomefreak: you might need to click on the image in the d'load page, click on source and choose your mirror
<abattoir> *image on the announce page rather
<Tonio_> kwwii_: did I told you I stopped smoking ?
* sebas pats Tonio_ on the back.
<Tonio_> kwwii_: fuckin' hard but I'll succeed
<kwwii_> ouch, you'll get fat
<Tonio_> sebas: thanks :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: nope since I restarted sport too
<kwwii_> Tonio_: :-)
<Tonio_> 30 minutes running + 30 minutes excercices every day + swimming pool twice a week
<Tonio_> I wanna stop smoking AND re-become slim and muscled
<kwwii_> sounds like you need a kid
<Riddell> kwwii_: I'll do that today
<sebas> Getting a kid, or getting fat?
<Lure> Riddell: should we get suspend/resume icons in some base package or should ksmserver just reference guidance icons?
<Riddell> Lure: if ksmserver needs them they should be in kdelibs or kdebase
<Lure> Riddell: we can do without, but it would be nice if match the one used by power-manager...
<fdoving> Tonio_: come to norway and work for me, as a lumberjack, after one day you'll find out you can't continue smoking, after 6 months you're slim and muscular :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: lol :)
<Riddell> Lure: but we don't have them in power manager yet
<Lure> Riddell: I am using svn version and they are there (just copied them to right dir)
<Lure> Riddell: it is orange and blue icon
<Lure> Riddell: you get them in menu
<Tonio_> yeah ! 400 000 french government workstation are switching to OOo/opendocument ;)
<Tonio_> that's a good news
<Lure> sebas: btw, we do not have proper application icon for power-manager (still show X icon)
<Lure> Tonio_: windows?
<seaLne> Lure: will Bug #58767 be fixed with your changes?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58767 in k3b "k3b: On verify of CD burn, do not open "What do you want to do?" dialog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58767
<Tonio_> Lure: for the moment yes, but linux is in project too
<Tonio_> Lure: switching from windows to linux isn't as easy as msoffice/OOo
<sebas> Lure: No, but I tried setting one, somehow doesn't work.
<Lure> Tonio_: important is that they started to use OSS
<Tonio_> Lure: but as long as the new standard is an opened one, I must say I don't mind a lot
<Tonio_> Lure: true
<Lure> sebas: as many things in PyQt/PyKDE ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: are those the icons from gnome-power-manager?
<kwwii_> Riddell: I just found that I missed an icon in my new powermanager package...I'll fix the mistake and send you a new link in a bit
<sebas> Lure: Exactly.
<Lure> seaLne: I am not working on this... _Sime might be looking into this...
<kwwii_> Riddell: do we need the other icons in powermanager as well?
<Lure> kwwii_: you can just commit them in svn
<Lure> Riddell: do not know - I suspect sebas know where he got them... ;-)
<Tonio_> hum another post from trolltech on kubuntu-devel... :)
<Lure> Tonio_: interesting...
<seaLne> Lure: ah so it was
<Tonio_> Lure: 2 options : someone subscribe the list to their newsletter or they are interested in kubuntu :)
<Riddell> Lure: I commite
<sebas> We need a "general application icon", a CPU icon, kwwii_ 
<Riddell> Lure: I commited the icons
<Lure> Tonio_: I may apply for US one as I am already there at that time.. ;-)
<Riddell> sebas: a "general application icon" can just be the fully charged battery
<Riddell> but having suspend and hibernate icons would be nice
<kwwii_> sebas: for what? powermanager?
<kwwii_> having a new cpu icon would have made the HWDB bg pic nicer :-)
<Lure> Riddell: problem is it is hard to ilustrate suspend/hibernate - either it is too generic (like gnome/our current) or very technical like kpowersave (they show RAM and disk and some arrow)
<Lure> Riddell: I am fine with technical, but not sure what do they mean for Joe user....
<Tonio_> Lure: agree
<Lure> kwwii_: if you have some great idea (which artist should always have ;-)), feel free to suggest some...
<sebas> kwwii_: Yes.
<sebas> Riddell: And the icon that we use when there is no battery?
<kwwii_> that, and all the time in the world will get you a long way :-)
<kwwii_> sebas: the charged icon shows
<Lure> kwwii_: lol
<sebas> There is "charged" and there is "no battery", that's quite a difference IMO.
<sebas> We have quite some non-battery-related stuff, CPUfreq in itself is useful when there's no battery ... 
<kwwii_> actually, all you really need to see there is a plug
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, i wondered why that trolltech message was there.
<Lure> Hobbsee: because some Qt OSS developers contribute to Kubuntu?
<Riddell> Lure: I think generic is fine, just different colours of the shutdown icon would be good
<Hobbsee> Lure: true
<Lure> Riddell: shutdown? you mean the red one?
<Riddell> Lure: yeah
<Lure> Riddell: I would agree it is a bit confusing to have Quit use the same icon as Shutdown computer
<Lure> Riddell: but this is alos used in K-menu, so I am not sure if we should change it...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: good point for the changes on konversation tabs, I should have done that before :)
<Lure> Riddell: so how do you add new icons to kdelibs-data (I suspect directly to /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg) with package (as we have binary files to add)?
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, it would have to be uuencoded files installed manually in debian/rules
<Lure> Riddell: ugly - do we need to provide all sizes?
<Riddell> Lure: ideally yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you prefer uuencoded files instead of svg converted on the fly to png during the build ?
<Lure> Tonio_: nice idea - just need to find .svn files...
<Tonio_> Lure: arf, in that case of course....
<Riddell> Tonio_: only if ksvgtopng can do the SVG conversion ok, which it often can't
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm doing this with librsvg2-bin and the result is pretty nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: wlassistant icons are done that way
<Riddell> if it works then sure that's fine
<Tonio_> Lure: if you're interested, you may have a look at wlassistant source package, everything is in it, including a loop to create all different icons' size from an svg
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks, will do
<Tonio_> Lure: no pb
* DaSkreech winces. Whats the Policy with having cursing on the wiki?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: against CoC
<Hobbsee> lol
<jdong> DaSkreech: not acceptable?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yet throwing various people out the window may or may not be against the COC, and you'd have to bring it up with the CC to decide :P
<jdong> now, now, I chill in here to get AWAY from my CoC enforcing duties :)
<jdong> you guys are ruining my vacation :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: hah.
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> jdong: what's a vacation?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: huh?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was a joke in #u-d a while ago :P
<DaSkreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonCustomizations and search for bmp-dock
<Hobbsee> Riddell: talking about defenestrating people, and trying to figure out if that was against the COC or not :P
<jdong> Hobbsee: I'm not sure... I think it has something to do with stopping work or something
<Hobbsee> they deserved it though
<Hobbsee> jdong: hmmm....okay, i dont know about htat one.
<DaSkreech> Though I'm not sure how you get around that :)
<jdong> oh btw, did the Riddell summoning thing yesterday work?
* jdong didn't stick around enough to find out
<DaSkreech> jdong: Apparently I ran out of mana
<jdong> aww
<jdong> :(
<Hobbsee> jdong: the which?
<jdong> * mornfall summons Riddell
<jdong> * DaSkreech draws Circles on the floor and sprinkles salt
<jdong> * mornfall puts 5 candles on the Circle and draws lines
<jdong> from yesterday
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> wasnt there for that
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> you guys are.... interesting.... :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: the correct term is weird.  :P
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> that too :)
<gnomefreak> amarok is behind schedule pretty far :(
* jdong kind of bummed this morning.... he had his access to mr conroe extreme limited
<jdong> now I can only use one core
<Riddell> jdong: well I'm here aren't I?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: why so/  they just released 1.4.3
<Hobbsee> ah
<jdong> Riddell: yes, but like 20 hours later :-/
* Hobbsee staggers backwards
<Hobbsee> he speaks!
<Hobbsee> :P
<jdong> Riddell: I would've thought a ping works better
<jdong> :)
<jdong> now, where's my amarok 1.4.3 packages? lol
<Jucato> lol
<jjesse_> was that a delayed summon?
<Jucato> summoning sickness?
<Riddell> kwwii_: we're missing an app icon for kubuntu-hwdb, otherwise that all looks great
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: 1.4.3 is no where to be found and 1.4.4 was released aug. 24th 2006 but i guess not
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: um?
<abattoir> gnomefreak: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/amarok/1.4.3/src
<Jucato> http://amarok.kde.org/index.1.4.3.html
<gnomefreak> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Schedule:1.4
<Jucato> The War of the Links
<Jucato> August 23th, 2006: Official release of Amarok 1.4.3 <-- definitely late...
* jdong proceeds to see if reiser4 patches into edgy's kernel
<gnomefreak> nvm ty Jucato i read that wrong but yes either way 1.4.3 fairly late
* gnomefreak has this feeling its gonna be a beast to compile
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what is?  amarok?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: imbrandon already has packages
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling it is
<gnomefreak> yay no building :)
<gnomefreak> is he releasing them to repos at all?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> it's in his normal repo (found on planet)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ty looking for it
<jdong> yay, go imbrandon!
<danimo> re
<danimo> Hobbsee: did you already look into upgrading amarok?
<Hobbsee> danimo: imbrandon's already done it
<Hobbsee> he beat even me :P
<Jucato> you guys are on a race or something? :)
<jdong> of course
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Jucato> heh
<danimo> Hobbsee: d'oh, but not in universe yet I take it?
<Hobbsee> last person's a rotten egg!
<jdong> gender supremacy?
<danimo> jdong: more like packager pride
<Jucato> now if only soyuz could get out of the way?
<Hobbsee> danimo: a) was never in universe b) waiting on a UVF exception
<Hobbsee> jdong: i win.  duh.  :P
<jdong> :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: err, main, sorry
<jdong> yeah, let's fix soyuz.......
* Hobbsee pokes jdong to go fix all of soyuz, immediately.
<jdong> lol
<jdong> idn, I personally think soyuz should've been fixed faster regarding backports
<jdong> it sounds like all that's needed is to remove a couple if statements
<jdong> but the code's already written, just awaiting deployment :)
<Jucato> er... who's responsible again for au.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> ...not me
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-mirrors?
<Jucato> ehe... their backports are completely empty...
<Jucato> poor guys :)
<Riddell> kwwii_: see my message?
<carlo1> hy
<carlo1> help
<jdong> Jucato: au's mirror is ... messed
<Jucato> heh...
<Riddell> hello carlo1 
<carlo1> please a chanel spanisn of ubutun no see chanel winth /list
<Hobbsee> jdong: as always
<jdong> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<carlo1> tkans god day
<Hobbsee> right.  really bedtime now.
<danimo> bye Hobbsee
<jdong> who needs sleep?
<jdong> lol
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> jdong: me  :P
<Hobbsee> jdong: else i collapse.
<Hobbsee> jdong: which i did at a friends place - twice in under 12 hours.
<jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> that was fun :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: caffeine and beer work
<danimo> Hobbsee: keeps you up for some time
<danimo> then you get close to a heart attack
<Hobbsee> danimo: beer would get me drunk.
<Hobbsee> danimo: and that would be bad.
<jdong> Hobbsee: try vicodin instead of beer
<jdong> vicodin and caffeine is godly
<Hobbsee> dont konw what that is
<Jucato> if jdong uses it, then it must be really really good
<jdong> lol
* jdong only uses it because his joints are hurting like hell
<Hobbsee> he's gotta have something good to do the backports.
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> ah the backports...
<Hobbsee> or just be severely insane.
<Jucato> that too :)
<jdong> :)
<Jucato> it can be both: he has something really good to make him crazy enough to do the backports
* jdong goes newegging for a new computer
* Jucato Googles for "newegging"
<sebas> newegg for one with two batteries ;-)
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> oh, poor sebas...
* Jucato thanks Google for "define:"
<jdong> sebas: how about making guidance work with no batteries?
<jdong> sebas: it's not very fond of my buggy toshiba ACPI
<jdong> all I get is "present: yes" out of my battery.... no further info
<jdong> guidance-power-manager crashes because of it
<sebas> jdong: 1) It doesn't use ACPI, 2) it's supposed to work without batteries (it does here)
<sebas> 3) Only bug about power-manager if you're running svn-current :>
<jdong> heh
<jdong> where's my convenient svn-current deb packages?
<jdong> :P
<sebas> So, which version are you running?
<jdong> whatever is in edgy
<sebas> jdong: Roll me one!
<sebas> Edgy is ancient in that respect.
<jdong> @lart sebas being lazier than jdong
* jdong kicks ubotu
<jdong> grr
<sebas> At least *I* have a working power-manager :-)
<jdong> funny....
* jdong installs kpowersave in retaliation
<seaLne> Riddell: why is your k3b-i18n called 1build1 and why is the changelog empty?
* sebas doesn't support retaliation.
<Hobbsee> sebas: you get people good enough the first time that you dont need retaliation?  :P
<Jucato> lol! I just noticed only now that the last patched correctly removed my Power Management options in System Settings :)
<sebas> Hobbsee: retaliation is in return, not for a second time, right?
<Hobbsee> sebas: point.
* sebas phews.
<Jucato> re-retaliation...
* sebas ouches.
<seaLne> anyone know if using build instead of ubuntu in the version has a special meaning, such as maybe nothing was changed?
<Riddell> seaLne: the changelog shouldn't be empty, it needed rebuilt to get picked up by rosetta and using 1build1 instead of 1ubuntu1 means it still gets synced when the debian sync gets turned on
<seaLne> when is sync likely to happen and is it worth a version of it just now and if so should .17 be build or ubuntu?
<Riddell> seaLne: sync won't happen again until edgy+1, unless debian already has a new version in which case we could request a sync
<seaLne> 0.12.17-1 is in debian
<Riddell> seaLne: if we upload a new version that's not in debian it should be ubuntu1
<Riddell> seaLne: sounds like we want a sync then
<Riddell> seaLne: could you file a bug on k3b-i18n and subscribe ubuntu-archive (and ping me to confirm it)
<seaLne> Riddell: bug #59048
<Jucato> er... ubotu?
<DaSkreech> Right My desktop just went nuts and now I can't get rid of adept_notifier
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I think that's Ubugtu's job :)
<Jucato> er.. yeah...
<Jucato> lol
<seaLne> well neither of them are doing it :)
<Jucato> bug 59048
<Jucato> rawr?
<jdong> aww, bots are not happy
<Jucato> heh...
<abattoir> Riddell: oem-config-kde is on its way into edgy :)
<Riddell> abattoir: kamion has merged?
<abattoir> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> seaLne: sorry, I forgot the new sync policy also needs 
<Riddell>     - Debian package component (main, contrib, non-free)
<Riddell>     - Copy of the new debian/changelog entries
<Riddell> seaLne: changelog is at http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/k3b-i18n/current/changelog
<Riddell> abattoir: excellent news
<abattoir> Riddell: he just asked me to fix the indenting
<seaLne> Riddell: done
<Riddell> thanks seaLne 
<Riddell> kwwii__: could you make the hwdb_head.png image have a white background?
* seaLne is surprised to discover freenx isn't in edgy
<Riddell> seaLne: it's (nearly) impossible to package
<seaLne> what about the kanotix packages?
<seaLne> every time i look at nx i never actually get round to setting it up
<Riddell> this is the trouble, it's crazy hard to set up
<Riddell> seaLne: there's also policy issues with the packaging, NX includes a copy of some X libraries which is nasty for security
<seaLne> ah
<jdong> it's not 'crazy hard' to set up.... :-/
<jdong> imo Xvnc + inetd is 'crazy hard' :)
<jdong> Seveas's nx packages make nx a lot easier to set up than that
<seaLne> no edgy tho?
<kwwii__> Riddell: sure, why?
<Riddell> kwwii__: the background on the left and right of the header is white, currently is looks strange if you resize the window to be wider
<Riddell> kwwii__: also we're missing an applicaiton icon for hwdb
<kwwii__> ahhhh
<kwwii__> ok, I made it white, and I already started on the icon
<kwwii__> it will be amazingly similar to the processor icon for power manager
<Riddell> that's all good
<seaLne> is there anything like dh_make for cdbs?
<allee> seaLne: the only difference would be a much smaller rules file
<seaLne> so it would be "normal" to just use it then change rules?
<allee> seaLne: if one does not simply start with debian/ from another pkgs, yes
<DaSkreech> _Sime: Ping
<_Sime> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> _Sime: You are working on KSS for Edgy?
<_Sime> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> _Sime: Where do file bugs?
<seaLne> Riddell: how does python qt4 live alongside qt3? is it called qt4 in its name?
<_Sime> DaSkreech: about the version in edgy?
<Jucato> _Sime: would you know who's in charge of System Settings UI in Dapper?
<_Sime> Jucato: I am, kinda.
<Jucato> hehe! DaSkreech found some issues with selecting modules using the keyboard
<seaLne> Riddell: ah it is, ruby dosen't seem to be
<_Sime> launchpad is the best place for bug reports in kss.
<Jucato> _Sime: will we be able to select modules in KSS (KDE System Settings, right?) on Edgy?
<_Sime> Jucato: what do you mean by select modules?
<DaSkreech> With the keyboard
<DaSkreech>  :)
<Jucato> using the keyboard to go from Appearance to Desktop to etc
<Riddell> seaLne: is this package names or file names?
<seaLne> both
<seaLne> where package refers to the ruby module rather than .deb package
<seaLne> qtruby 4 is still called qtruby and is called Qt
<Riddell> that's quite evil
<Riddell> need to ask rdale for advice when he's around
<_Sime> Jucato: oh that. yeah that is a known bug. One which I'll try to have a go at after FF.
<seaLne> the only thing i could see is rename everything rather than conflict but that dosen't sound good
<seaLne> yeah he isn't around just now
<Jucato> _Sime: ah great. thanks!
<Tonio_> Lure: just fyi, I'll ping sladen concerning the vaio laptop keys
<Tonio_> probably toonight or tomorrow
<Jucato> DaSkreech: heard that? better file that Dapper bug though :)
<Lure> Tonio_: great - I would like some sony tests ;-)
<DaSkreech> _Sime: Also I'm not sure how hard it is (since I've been really lazy and haven't pulled the code) but how hard is it to disable the greyed options?
<DaSkreech> _Sime: the code is on the kde svn?
<DaSkreech> Playground?
<Tonio_> Lure: which ones ?
<_Sime> DaSkreech: disable the greyed options? you mean after searching in KSS?
<Lure> Tonio_: testing laptop buttons spec on sony
<Tonio_> Lure: how ? it doesn't produce anything here untill sladen hads the sony support to the laptop-buttons package...
<Tonio_> Lure: see https://launchpad.net/bugs/50692
<DaSkreech> _Sime: yes
<Riddell> seaLne: so they both have /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/Qt.rb ?
<Lure> Tonio_: when sladen fixes, then you can test
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, that's why I have to ping him
<_Sime> DaSkreech: dunno
<DaSkreech> _Sime: It's in Playground?
<_Sime> DaSkreech: playground/base/systemsettings
* DaSkreech goes to blindly wander through playground to find it or get picked up by a strange man ina overcoat
<DaSkreech> OKies :)
<_Sime> DaSkreech: don't forget to SVN up, because I just added a small usability feature to it for El. :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: are you still looking after the KSS package?
<DaSkreech> 5 minutes ago?
<el> _Sime, the labels ? :)
<_Sime> el: the Hit indicator
<el> and: hi Sime_ :)
<_Sime> el: Hi
<el> _Sime, cool  !
<Riddell> Hit indicator?  sounds violent
<el> Riddell, hehe
<_Sime> el: It displays "23 hits in General" etc on the right side of hte search box.
<Tonio_> _Sime: hu ?
<_Sime> fairly simple
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm waiting for you to tell me there is a new upload to provide :)
<el> _Sime, 23? wow, a lot 
<DaSkreech> He was searching for e :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: the problematic package has been uploaded 5 days ago
<_Sime> Tonio_: I just added a new little feature to it in SVN.
<el> Riddell, could you pack me another package so I can see it?
<Riddell> el: not immediately but hopefully today I can
<el> Riddell, no need to do it immediately :)
<Riddell> _Sime, Tonio_: did we work out why some of the categories in edgy were broken?
* el is just setting up a wiki that summarises danny's commit digests... uffz, what a hell lot of work...
<Lure> _Sime: why do we use folder icon for Accessibility?
<Riddell> el: a summary of a digest?
<_Sime> Lure: works here on my edgy (but mine might be hacked)
<el> Riddell, yeah... it's an experiment. to see if it will become easier for non-technical contributors to keep track of current development
<DaSkreech> el: What?
<DaSkreech> el: You summarizing the summary of the svn commits?
<el> hehe, yes ;-)
<trappist> my accessibility icon is also a folder
<el> DaSkreech, well, like a reference book
<Lure> _Sime: interesting... what icon do other see for Accessibility in System Settings
<DaSkreech> el: You mean like canallith?
<trappist> Lure: folder here
<_Sime> Lure: cog thingy
<seaLne> Lure: me to
<seaLne> (folder)
<el> DaSkreech, canallith?
<Lure> _Sime: do you use default icon theme (Crystal SVG) or something else?
<seaLne> Lure: i'm on a fresh install and haven't changed anything apart from background
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't saw that problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: any example ?
<DaSkreech> el: blast it's down. It was a this month in svn written for new york post journalists and grandmas
<DaSkreech> canllaith :)
<_Sime> Lure: default
<Lure> _Sime: this is really strange...
<el> DaSkreech, uuuh - double work! but it's down now you say?
<_Sime> Lure: do you have /usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-advanced.directory ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah she hasn't updated in over a year
<el> DaSkreech, ok. then i'll continue my copy-paste work here ;-)
<Lure> _Sime: yes
<Lure> _Sime: /usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-accessibility.directory too and Icon field is set to "locale"
<DaSkreech> el: Guess I could mail her and find out what's up she's likely to start up again when the KDE4 starts to roll with things that people care about
<DaSkreech> el: Though it sounds as if you are writing for diffeent audiences
<_Sime> Lure: my settings-advanced icon is kcmsystem.
<el> DaSkreech, yes, probably. Mine is for people like me who don't follow the commits on a regular base but like to be notified when something e.g. in kdepim happens.
<el> DaSkreech, especially when it's GUI-related
<el> I skip some of the pure-geek comments ;-)
<_Sime> Lure: do you have a /usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-accessibility_ss.directory ?
<DaSkreech> el: Hers is purely for people who can with a straight face call the monitor the CPU but know how to use a Word Processor better than most folks know how to handle a knife and fork
<Lure> _Sime: no
<_Sime> Lure: it looks like it is not in the KSS package, although the Makefile.am does install it.
<_Sime> Lure: packaging error.
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^
<el> DaSkreech, ha haa! :) that's interesting, too. if she starts again, maybe i can include it as explanations in the wiki. that would be very cool, actually
<DaSkreech> Yeah. She got me started in following what was going on cause KDE is scary scary world :)
<el> hihi :)
<Tonio_> Lure: hum........
<Tonio_> I'm looking at the source package, just gimme a while
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe I didn't upload the good version
<_Sime> Tonio_: you want to see if kde-settings-accessibility_ss.directory is being installed. (the Makefile.am *should* do that)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Sup sup sup?
<Tonio_> _Sime: it should but it doesn't install it.......;
<Tonio_> I don't understand
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm looking at the source package and I must say I don't understand
<DaSkreech> el: http://canllaith.org/?page_id=6
<Tonio_> _Sime: maybe it doesn't like that underscore....
<Tonio_> I'm testing
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: all nice you!?
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Not bad. Was just thinking about you early today
<el> DaSkreech, these are good explanations. i'll contact her - thanks for the link :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm testing and will tell you what about
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: :D running KDE 4 on MAC OS X
<Tonio_> the only thing that can cause the error is that "_ss", I'm trying to replace with "-ss"
<DaSkreech> sure. she's working secularly now so don't expect instaresponses : but she's lovely 
<Tonio_> if that doesn't cause the issue, I don't know
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: and you haven't blogged it  :-P :-(
<lnxkde> no :( but it is avery easy thing :)
<lnxkde> http://ranger.users.finkproject.org/kde/
<lnxkde> just donwload the eavrything.dmg and install it :D
<kwwii__> how does one install svn on edgy?
<allee> kwwii__: apt-get install subversion
<kwwii__> hehe, I spent 5 minutes looking for svn :p
<kwwii__> lnxkde: I will try that, one second :-)
<kwwii__> lnxkde: hehe, 1.16GB, guess it might take a few minutes :-)
<lnxkde> kwwii__: yep
<lnxkde> kwwii__: but once you download the 6 hrs download from my 512 cable
<lnxkde> you will just mount the dmg and then click ok the kde.pkg and next next
<kwwii__> lnxkde: yeah, no doubt...it says it'll take 1.5 hours
<lnxkde> :)
<kwwii__> pretty quick download considering the size
<lnxkde> you have a faster conection :)
* DaSkreech fires up the 56k
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> kwwii__: I am using konqueror QT/Mac on OS X is very nice :)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: PPC?
<kwwii__> lnxkde: the main reason I want it is for konqueror - the best ftp broswer ever made! :-)
<lnxkde> DaSkreech:  :D noooooo
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: I am running OS x on my dell 5150 laptop
<lnxkde> :)
<kwwii__> you'd die waiting for that download
<lnxkde> what?
<lnxkde> I am using it on my laptop.
<DaSkreech> 131 days
* lnxkde is using a hacked version of OS X
<kwwii__> all that time for evil clowns to bite your feet
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> kwwii__: I just use it to test os x , I always wanted to have a MAC but had no money for it..
<lnxkde> so
<lnxkde> I have been using OS x86 for one week
<jjesse> does klipper crash for everyone else on startup for edgy?
<lnxkde> but well
<lnxkde> I was wondering if it was a good Idea to upgrade to edgy
<kwwii__> jjesse: it works for me
<kwwii__> funny enough, considering that the problems usually occur on my computer
<kwwii__> edgy seems to work pretty well, just not on obscure PPC boxes
<jjesse> that's the only problem i have w/ edgy
<Lure> jjesse: yes it is know problem (also in launchapad) - quick workaround is to do "rm ~/.kde/share/config/klipperrc"
<jjesse> thanks Lure
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: You like crashy things :)
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: yep lol
<DaSkreech> Then jump to it :)
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<kwwii__> Riddell: I am adding the powermanager stuff directly in KDE svn
<Lure> kwwii__, Riddell: found svg for suspend/hibernate from gnome: http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/gnome-session-hebirnate.svg and http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/gnome-session-suspend.svg
<Lure> should we use this or do we have better option?
<kwwii__> Lure: we will make our own, much the same as that, but with typical kde highlights
<kwwii__> Lure: which package should that go in?
<kwwii__> and/or who should I give it to :-)
<Lure> kwwii__: we will probably stick it together with crystalsvg (kdelibs-data), so that it is available to all programs that need it (ksmserver for logout and power-manager)
<kwwii__> Lure: we already have a few icons in crystal for that stuff, don't we?
<Lure> kwwii__: I can prepare package and fix ksmserver/power-manager when we have it, then Riddell or Tonio_ would need to upload
<Lure> kwwii__: crystalsvg does not include power mgmt stuff (I did not find anything) - you icons are bundled with power-manager for kde-guidance package
<kwwii__> hehe, I think I made them for suse and they never went upstream
<kwwii__> Lure: I will take care of it and give you a link when I am done
<kwwii__> Lure: any examples of where this will show up?
<Lure> kwwii__: great - I will work for some other improvements (code) that will go with that upload
<kwwii__> cool :-)
<Lure> kwwii__: Logout dialog (currenlty abusing player_pause and vcs_update) and power-manager menu (right click) - current SVN version uses gnome icons already
<danimo> re
<danimo> kwwii__: nice icons
<kwwii__> Lure: cool, thanks for the info...one question, why is powermanager showing the quit icon (for the program, not the computer) as a shutdown icon
<kwwii__> danimo: not all of them are, but it is a start
<danimo> kwwii__: I was surprised that this is not one pic with a special color
<danimo> kwwii__: like in kpowersaved
<danimo> where the color is filled with white and a color that indicates the battery level
<kwwii__> danimo: which is better?
<danimo> kwwii__: it's not about things being better, it's about avoiding X versions of the discharged icon
<Lure> kwwii__: other kde tray programs also use quit icon for the program, but logout screen uses it for shutdown - funny?
<kwwii__> Lure: messed up...we should fix that
<kwwii__> it is an action icon problem
<kwwii__> it is even used in konqueror
<Seveas> seaLne, nx for edgy won't happen soon -- edgy is still too much moving
<nixternal> why is amarok so slow when xferin' to an ipod
<seaLne> Seveas: ta
<allee> Seveas: curious, has nx so many interdependencies to core OS features?
<kwwii__> dude, I never noticed that the exit and log-out/shutdown icons are the same until now
<kwwii__> bad, bad, bad
<Seveas> allee, not that much but rebuilding it is a pain
<kwwii__> that proves that I do not like the icons in the menus :p
<Lure> kwwii__: I also did a week ago (when I was looking for proper suspend/hibernate versions)
<allee> Seveas: isn't this just a debuild and then be patient? ;)
<Seveas> allee, very patient
<allee> Seveas: heh, okay
<Seveas> it also needs 2 hours of up/downloading to buildds and mirrors
<kwwii__> Lure: I think it is time that I made all those icons new, from the same template
<Seveas> nx isn't the smallest
<allee> Uhm
<kwwii__> making new crystal icons...bad dog!
<Riddell> kwwii__: feel free to make use new Oxygen icons
<kwwii__> why is it that the more I do, the longer the list of things to do becomes :-)
<kwwii__> Riddell: does the animation for the hwdb interface look ok to you?
<Riddell> kwwii__: looks wonderful
<seaLne> is the icon for guidance pm the final one?
<kwwii> cool
<seaLne> it seems a bit bright to me as i keep catching it out the corner of my eye
<Tonio_> _Sime: I think I have the solution for kss
<Tonio_> it is a little problem in the rules file
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'll let you know in 5 minutes
<kwwii> seaLne: which icon? the app icon?
<Riddell> seaLne: there's been a newer one since Knot 2
<seaLne> ah i haven't restarted so its not the very bright green anymore?
<Riddell> it's not uploaded yet
<kwwii> well, niether koffice, nor OO works on my edgy ppc
<Riddell> seaLne: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/guidance/powermanager/icons/battery-charging-100.png?rev=581239&view=auto
<Riddell> kwwii: koffice is waiting on ruby on ppc not being broken
<Riddell> and openoffice I guess is just broken
<kwwii> I take that back, OO has a broken splash screen...5 minutes later it starts
<seaLne> ah much less stressfull on the eye
<kwwii> 28 minutes till kde on osx :-)
* DaSkreech shakes head :)
<danimo> kwwii: KDE 4 I assume
<Tonio_> _Sime, Riddell: kss packaged fixed and uploaded
<ryanakca> danimo: imbrandon fixed the konqueror page
<_Sime> Tonio_: cool, thanks
<Lure> can any of you run this on your laptop/desktop/whatever and report if it returns properly: lshal | grep formfactor
<danimo> ryanakca: cool
* Lure need to detect laptop to disable suspend/hibernate in logout dialog (as desktops claim that they support hibernate, but they do not work)
<kwwii> sebas: ping?
<kwwii> system.formfactor = 'unknown'  (string)
<Lure> kwwii: :-( ppc? laptop or desktop?
<kwwii> ppc desktop
<danimo> ryanakca: it's not yet uploaded though, is it?`
<ryanakca> danimo: no... bug him :)
<danimo> imbrandon:  bug, bug!
<kwwii> lnxkde: the kde icon in the installer is a bit too big..it would look better if it was smaller
<kwwii> lnxkde: and it looks like you got a bad version of the file, or rendered the svg with a program with poor svg supprot
<lnxkde> kwwii:  I didnt build it!
<lnxkde> I just use it
<kwwii> hehe
<lnxkde> :p
<kwwii> rangerRick made it ?
<lnxkde> yep I think :D
<lnxkde> join #kde-darwin <-- there you can talk to the one that builds that :)
<kwwii> I'll ping him then
<lnxkde> :p
<Riddell> Tonio_: you uploaded system settings?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I corrected the package
<Riddell> Tonio_: the upload failed
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me check my mails......
<kwwii> konqueror on osx...it really works
<kwwii> I am amazed
<Tonio_> Riddell: grmpf....... okay I missed this, redoing it
<kwwii> more  importantly, KMahjongg
<DaSkreech> Much more important
<Tonio_> Riddell: accepted this time... sorry for the error
<Riddell> I don't mind :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: Power Management appears in "found objects", should we change the desktop file to have it in system ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I assume you have svn access, can I send the modified file by email eventually ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: patches are good
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, the file I'm talking about isn't guidance-power-manager one
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is /usr/share/applications/kde/laptoppowermanagement.desktop
<Riddell> that's from system settings
<Lure> Tonio_: I think this is left over from klaptopdaemon/system settings
<Lure> Tonio_: it looks like kde-systemsettings provides it...
<Tonio_> Lure, Riddell: yes I just removed the installation of that file from debian/rules
<Tonio_> I'm testing and uploading again :)
<Lure> btw, where should we put Strigi - it is also put in Lost+Found currently
<Lure> Riddell: are you fine that we only present suspend/hibernate in logout if HAL claims that machine is laptop? Some desktop users are complaining that they have hibernate option, but it does not work (I think ACPI/HAL reports it, but does not work)
<Lure> my noname desktop also has this problem...
<Riddell> Lure: I would expect that if HAL reports it can hibernate then we should trust that
<Riddell> Lure: might be an idea to look at the gnome patch and see how it works
<Riddell> Lure: strigi, no idea but I guess upstream will fix it
<Lure> Riddell: you do not want to know - they do not trust hal either - they have gconf entry for this
<Lure> Riddell: I think install/whatever properly configures these gconf entries
<Riddell> oh fun, but there must be a default settings for the gconf entry
<Lure> Riddell: will ask on #ubuntu-devel
<pounk_> hello
<Lure> we still have plenty of time until feature freeze... ;-)
<pounk_> Is it a joke the new kubuntu theme?
<Lure> Riddell: how should I mark laptop buttons spec? we are still missing the suspend/hibernate/battery key, but the rest is in place
<Lure> pounk_: why?
<Riddell> Lure: that's a bug, we can mark it as implemented
<pounk_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=translatepage.pnghttps://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=translatepage.png
<Lure> Riddell: everything is a bug by this definition - cool! ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: will mark as implemented
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> pounk_: what's funny about it?
<Riddell> imbrandon: around?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> was just about to head to the meeting
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^^
<pounk_> Riddell, NOTHING, it's sucks, and on forums, I see that everybody think it's sucks
<PtitGNU> pounk_: what are you talking about ?
<pounk_> check that: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=translatepage.pnghttps://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=translatepage.png
<pounk_> the new kubuntu theme
<imbrandon> pounk_, we're all aware of it
<Riddell> pounk_: some more constructive critisism would help
<pounk_> more contructive critisism: keep the old theme
<pounk_> or change the colors
<Riddell> imbrandon: there's a bunch of files not installed with amarok, any reason why? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22679
<trappist> I personally don't care for mixing blue with brown, but my aesthetic eye is pretty worthless
<Riddell> trappist: there's no brown in it
<Riddell> pounk_: still not helpful
<trappist> Riddell: there's that worthlessness :)  the whole background looks like of bluish-brown to me, as if it's trying to compromise
<Riddell> looks purple to me
<imbrandon> Riddell, the debian/tmp/usr/bin/amarok_daapserver.rb is on pourpouse , the rest have been like that since 1.4.1 so never asked nor changed it
<trappist> looks purple at the corners, and brownish toward the center
<Riddell> imbrandon: what's wrong with amarok_daapserver.rb?
<PtitGNU> pounk_: mmmh, ok, I don't like this new theme too... it's very ugly (for me)... But it is possible to make an iso with the older theme if you want :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, its not done yet, half implmented
<Riddell> trappist: it's yellow in the centre, and I agree it's not very nice
<kwwii> trappist: don't worry, it will change
<kwwii> soon
<Tonio_> night all
<imbrandon> gnight Tonio_
<trappist> kwwii: awesome
<imbrandon> Riddell, the all could be installed i guess, its just been that way an i dident take the time to ask why 
<imbrandon> ( e.g. it was before i started messing with amarok )
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'll make it so and see what breaks
<imbrandon> heh ok , sounds good
<imbrandon> okies, CC meeting time , i told fujitsu i would be there to cheer, so bbiab
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh dear, sounds foreboding.  waht's this for?
* Hobbsee specifically said nothing to anyone for a reason :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: adding these files to amarok which currently aren't in the package http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22679
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fun
<PtitGNU> is it possible to make a pool to let's the users choose their prefered default theme for the new release ?
<Hobbsee> PtitGNU: here?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas for feedback?
<imbrandon> PtitGNU, you can participate in the ubuntu-art mailing list 
<kwwii> PtitGNU: when you see the next version you will not want that :-)
<Lure> PtitGNU: I do not think this makes much sense - it is not a beauty contest
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ooh, show :)
<kwwii> PtitGNU: your opinion is definitely important...but I think that people will be happy with it
<Lure> PtitGNU: but havving old theme available as package/theme to choose would make sense
<kwwii> well, 5a in my package
<kwwii> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-06
* pounk_ like that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kubuntu01-arbiter.png
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/edgyWallpaper.tar.gz
<kwwii> 5a in that
* Hobbsee wonders if kwwii has seen the artwork responses.
<kwwii> nothing that dark
<kwwii> Hobbsee: which ones?
<kwwii> I think so
<Hobbsee> kwwii: the ones at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<Hobbsee> seems that people either love it or hate it
<Hobbsee> guess that's the curse of doing artwork
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping , it rejected amarok
<imbrandon> Rejected:
<imbrandon> Unable to find amarok_1.4.3.orig.tar.gz in the distribution.
<imbrandon> no orig.tar.gz upload
<kwwii> I think that the blue-purple version can make everyone happy
<kwwii> and yeah, sometimes it is hard
<kwwii> there is always someone who hates what you did, no matter what
<Hobbsee> true
<imbrandon> yea a blue purple version and revert the konqui purple
<imbrandon> back to blue
<imbrandon> i would say imho
<imbrandon> even though i made the change i dont like it seeing it in action
<imbrandon> wow the CC is getting of to a SLOW start
<kwwii> imbrandon: we still need to work on the about page stuff though...it is way too purple (as is amarok)
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> we can do that after the meeting if you have time
<kwwii> we can change it a bit, I think
<kwwii> which meeting?
<imbrandon> CC meeting thats supose to be happening now but hasent started yet
<kwwii> ach du scheisse
<imbrandon> i'm there to cheer on a new member but its starting slow
<kwwii> pounk_: which icons are used in your screenshot?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: cursing in german, now?  :P
<kwwii> me hate meeting...meeting bad
<Hobbsee> you didnt have to be there
* Hobbsee should really do some work.
<kwwii> hehe, good point
<kwwii> whew...I jump when someone says meeting
<kwwii> funny shit
<Riddell> kwwii: don't worry, there's two on Thursday if you want them :)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> point
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I just noticed that..I can meet to my hearts content
<kwwii> working from home + meeting = beer
* Hobbsee doesnt want the meeting to take two hours tomorrow
<Hobbsee> kwwii: heh.
<imbrandon> [17:24]  <kwwii> +working from home + meeting = beer  << bash.org worthy ;)
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> I really wish things would be more certain with the usplas
<kwwii> usplash
<kwwii> we are really close on everything else, except that
<kwwii> Riddell: we need to talk about changing the coordinates of the last icon in the ksplash...I am going to move the logo out of the kdm and ksplash "windows" so we can make them a bit wider
<Riddell> kwwii: so no kubuntu logo at all?
<kwwii> Riddell: the same logo as now, only outside the box (I'll reduce the height of the box)
<kwwii> that was another thing that mark said
<kwwii> and after I made the first changes he asked me "where did you get this idea from?" (I did not tell him it was his idea)
<Riddell> kwwii: as far as I remember that last icon is done as half way across the screen then a fixed number of pixels down from the centre, so it won't be hard to change that number
<kwwii> so now, we will move on in that direction and he will think I am a genius!!!! :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: you're an artist, people will only realise you're a genius once you're dead
<kwwii> damn the pain of ingorance
<kwwii> in a hundred (or two) years they will write about me!
<Riddell> your great grandchildren will make a fortune from trademarking your (GPG) signature and selling the rights 
<kwwii> anyway...I think mark is right, but I was waiting for a general response to things (which seems good) to move forward
<kwwii> they will inherit my nick
<kwwii> kwwii_iii
<imbrandon> hahahaa
<kwwii> etc.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: poke @ the latest amarok bug report
<Riddell> testers needed for  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143/ dapper main
<imbrandon> Riddell, wow you did the ppc ones? you rock
<kwwii> hehe, I kinda have to step up, eh?
<kwwii>  I can simply update, or?
<imbrandon> kwwii, should be able to
<kwwii> rebooting that machine, once second
<imbrandon> Riddell, you dident add any of the needed libs to the pool ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: seen https://launchpad.net/bugs/59007 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59007 in amarok "Install MP3 support not working in Ubuntu" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea
<Riddell> imbrandon: no, I'll tell people to use dapper-backports
<kwwii> yeah, I noticed that one too
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool
<imbrandon> Riddell, ahh ok , well backports is still broke atm
<kwwii> but sound did not work anyway
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: figured you might like to fix that one
<Riddell> imbrandon: broken in which way?
<imbrandon> Riddell, e.g no new backports can be put in past 1.4.2-0ubuntu2 untill souyz suppoorts it 
<imbrandon> should be fixed soon
<imbrandon> hold on lemme find rthe bug
<Riddell> imbrandon: yeah, that's why we're doing amarok by hand, but -backports is good for libvisual
<imbrandon> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/bugs/58144
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Critical,In progress]  
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> so they will need both -backports and that 
<Riddell> yes
<imbrandon> ok i dident get that at first
<imbrandon> libvisual realy needs to depend on libvisual-plugins too , kinda pointless without them
<imbrandon> but i'll tackle that later
* imbrandon is listening to "Get The Party Started (Sweet Dreams Remix)" by p!nk [Amarok] 
<Hobbsee> oh bleh.  kopete seems to not be shipping with translations.  i thought someone fixed that.
<Hobbsee> perhaps it's not in 
<Hobbsee>   [ Jonathan Riddell ] 
<Hobbsee>   * Add kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff to exclude unnecessary strings in .po file
<Riddell> that should be .pot file
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the problem?  that the .debs don't have .mo files?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/bugs/58579
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58579 in kopete "no kopete translations in edgy" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> oh.  we're missing all the translation files, or something
* Hobbsee notes that it would be bad form to pass out in the library.
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure kopete builds a .pot, I think we might need to poke rosetta dudes to start using that and not exprect one from kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee knows close to nil about such things
<Hobbsee> can someone remind me to mail my stat dec when i get back please?
<Hobbsee> if i forget it, i'll be in great trouble.
<Riddell> what's a stat dev?
<Riddell> dec
<Hobbsee> Riddell: statutory declaration
<Hobbsee> says i wasnt driving the car when they said i was.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Hobbsee post your stat dec | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/ | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/ | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings - Next Meeting:  7 September, 2100 UTC
<Hobbsee> haha, thanks :D
* Hobbsee hugs Riddell 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the car wasnt drivable.  the automatic transmission failed the day before.  only way it was going anywhere was on a tow truck.  so it certainly wasnt me driving it!
<imbrandon> Riddell, did you see amarok got rejected for no orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> imbrandon: bah
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> ok, time to give these buildds a workout
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> all of kde ?
<Riddell> yep
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i think after that hits the archives i'll do a fresh knot install on voyager
<imbrandon> ( it will make hobbsee unhappy ) but it will be good for testing )
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> man I love ADSL2
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hopefully that backport bug is fixed soonish, he said it was fixed just not on the production LP yet
<Riddell> yeah, all launchpad code needs someone else to review it
<imbrandon> i duuno when they publish the lp staging to production
<kwwii> it works
<Riddell> kwwii: what's that?
<kwwii> amarok
<kwwii> the update fixed my amarok
<Riddell> kwwii: amarok 1.4.3?
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp (I even have the funky engage menu)
<Riddell> kwwii: excellent news
<kwwii> Help--> about amarok says 1.4.3
<imbrandon> rockin
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ryanakca 
<ryanakca> Riddell: QComicBook can be uploaded to the repos... "Yes, the splashscreen/about image was created exclusively for QComicBook by a friend of mine (he is a graphican) and it is GPL'ed."    reply to that e-mail I sent
<Riddell> ryanakca: excellent news
<ryanakca> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3004
<Riddell> lots of excellent news tonight :)
<ryanakca> yes, it is :)
<kwwii> time for sleep now
<Riddell> ryanakca: it still needs one more person to review and advocate it
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<Riddell> night kwwii 
<kwwii> night Riddell
<ryanakca> yes, except... (forget if it was you or someone else), but realistiK CANNOT be uploaded to archives/repos
<ryanakca> see yah kwwiii
<Riddell> ryanakca: why not?
<ryanakca> that sweet icon set...
<ryanakca>  because Everaldo has not given the author of the new icon set permission to use them.
<ryanakca> and it's on kde-look... I sent the creator an e-mail... I can forward it to you... he says to wait before uploading
<ryanakca> forward the reply that is...
<imbrandon> does everaldo need to give him permission if they are gpl ?
* imbrandon is begining to hate everaldo
<ryanakca> oooh... good point... if I understand GPL properly... no
<Riddell> ryanakca: is realistiK based on crystal?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ermm.. not sure
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's the issue with everaldo?
<ryanakca> http://pastebin.ca/161950 is the reply I received... I'll check on kde-look
<imbrandon> did everaldo make realistiK ?
<ryanakca> no, but his iconset is in it
<imbrandon> his as in which one? forgive me start over here
<imbrandon> i must have missed something
<imbrandon> how is everaldo playing into this
<ryanakca> hmm
<ryanakca> I'm confused as well
<imbrandon> ok we have realistiK 
<imbrandon> an icon set, what does evealdo have to do with it ?
<imbrandon> is it based on one of his works? if so what one ? e.g. crystal is gpl
<imbrandon> so no "permission" needed
<Riddell> imbrandon: well...
<Riddell> the crystal icons in KDE are LGPL, the crystal icons from everaldo.com are not licenced at all
<ryanakca> realistiK is based on everaldo's work (crystal)... which is LGPL... is realistiK GPL (I think so)
<Riddell> so it depends if he got the icons from KDE or from everaldo.com
<imbrandon> Riddell,  true
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> this is messed up... I'll send him an e-mail asking that
<ryanakca> it also looks like he took the icons off kde-look
<Riddell> in which case they're not LGPKL
<Riddell> LGPL
<ryanakca> which would be copyright infringement?
<imbrandon> right, as with alot of things on kde-look , you have to be carefull
<imbrandon> unless yo have permission
<ryanakca> The guy took his icons off his kde-look
<Riddell> bummer
<imbrandon> Riddell, can NEW packages get put in after the 7th ?
<imbrandon> ( universe )
<Riddell> I don't know
<imbrandon> and whats up with ipodslave hehe pitti still hasent looked at it
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> imbrandon: pitti's been on holiday
<imbrandon> ahhh ok
<Riddell> he's still processing his security backlog
<imbrandon> ah ok i dident know he was gona for a bit
<imbrandon> makes sense
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I believe univerversefreeze is on the 28th, but REVU day is the 8th
<ryanakca> yes... according to that post on the fride
<imbrandon> yea but that might not be before feature freeze ;)
<imbrandon> and afaik motu's dont have to put new packages on REVU
<imbrandon> but i could be wrong
<Riddell> it's good practice
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> its the a windeco is all, i dont even want it in main, just universe ;)
<imbrandon> ( its my royale kwin-deco ) 
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> although it woul be cool to have it installed by default as a choice ( not the default theme obviously )
<imbrandon> but anyhow /me finds soemthing productive to do ......
<imbrandon> ryanakca, whats the link to your comicbook thing, i'll review it, did riddell advocate it too? if so i'll upload if its all good
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'm looking at it now
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3004
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<Riddell> so if you look at it we can get it uploaded
<ryanakca> :D
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> yea a'll dget it now
<imbrandon> i'll
<Riddell> dget?
<imbrandon> you dget the dsc file and it pulls the rest
<imbrandon> works with any repo/directory
<Riddell> clever
<imbrandon> e.g dget http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/qcomicbook-0609011555/qcomicbook_0.3.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> nice
<Riddell> ryanakca: failed  install: target `/root/qcomicbook/qcomicbook-0.3.2/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/applications/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
* ryanakca wishes he had known about that when his sources directory had accidentaly gotten deleted.
<imbrandon> yup i get the same error
<ryanakca> Riddell: erm... are you running it as root (like it /root/ or is it a ppackageing error?)
<Riddell> ryanakca: I am yes (in a chroot)
<ryanakca> hmmm... *kicks his ppbuilder*
<imbrandon> install -D --mode=0644 /home/brandon/files/devel/qcomicbook/qcomicbook-0.3.2/fedora/qcomicbook.desktop \
<imbrandon>         /home/brandon/files/devel/qcomicbook/qcomicbook-0.3.2/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/applications/
<imbrandon> install: target `/home/brandon/files/devel/qcomicbook/qcomicbook-0.3.2/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/applications/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<ryanakca> I'll look at it... add "/usr/share/applications/" to debian/dirs?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yep, or mkdir -p $(CURDIR)/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/applications/ above the install line
<Riddell> ryanakca: you've moved the help directory, can the application still find those files?
<ryanakca> ooh... good point
<Riddell> mv -fr /root/qcomicbook/qcomicbook-0.3.2/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/qcomicbook/help/ \
<ryanakca> I'll look at that too
<Riddell>         /root/qcomicbook/qcomicbook-0.3.2/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/doc/qcomicbook/
<Riddell> mv: invalid option -- r
<Riddell> another fail?
<ryanakca> yes... that was because of the -r
<ryanakca> I was probably thinking of cp instead of mv
<ryanakca> can't mv -fr something
<jdong> hehe, recursive move... :)
* jdong wonders what a non-recursive move would be.....
* jdong looks up reiser4
<ryanakca> btw, What would be a "valid reason" for +u ... the ones I had yesterday didn't go threw... I get another try tonight :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: who did you ask?
<ryanakca> nalioth
<ryanakca> hmm... "grep -rin usr/share/qcomicbook/help/ *" didn't find anything in the sources...
<Riddell> one reason could be that it's just plain annoying and is the first real reason I've seen to move ubuntu from freenode to oftc
<Riddell> void ComicMainWindow::showHelp()
<Riddell> {
<Riddell>         const QString helpdir = HelpBrowser::getLocaleHelpDir(DATADIR "/help");
<Riddell> change DATADIR to /usr/share/qcomicbook/doc
<ryanakca> plain annoying?
<ryanakca> first real reason to move to oftc? meaning oftc doesn't have a chan limit?
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk... wheres that?
<ryanakca> nevermind, I'll grep it :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: comicmain.cpp
<ryanakca> yep, patching it :)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, i dunno, i just told them i need all my ubuntu chans and upstream chans like amarok / konversation , but let me give you one hint and it dont go past here .......
<imbrandon> ( wrt +u )
<imbrandon> i got shot down by naloith 2 times before i finaly went to rob , then it was a 5 second deal ;)
<ryanakca> ( wrt +u )?
<imbrandon> with regards to
<Riddell> of course with rob we can just tell him to give us +u or we won't review his packages :)
<imbrandon> hehe
* ryanakca will try rob this time... the conversation last night was pretty tough... I was being told to "Think." "Think harder." "Do you have any REAL reasons." etc
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> I don't have anything against nalioth, and I do tend to think highly of him (given the fact he's taken over classoom while I'm on vacation), but he can be difficult...
<mornfall> eeeeevening
<imbrandon> heya mornfall
<ryanakca> hey mornfall
<mornfall> umm
<mornfall> make that early morning
<imbrandon> hehe
* mornfall = stoned
<imbrandon> and still awake ?
<imbrandon> heh
<mornfall> just got home
<ryanakca> imbrandon: Riddell: I'll have a bash at fixing this source... I'll uploaded withing the hour (or next 15 minutes, if I can get cdbs-edit-patch to work)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, no worries i'lll be on for a while ( i just woke up about 2 hours ago )
<imbrandon> just poke me whenever
<ryanakca> lol, I'm going to bed soon... after a long first day back to school
<Riddell> ryanakca: I need to go to bed, but I'm happy for imbrandon to upload it if those issues are fixed
<imbrandon> kk sounds good
* mornfall notes that absinthe and weed don't mix too well
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, aren't you in the UK or something?
<mornfall> goodnight Riddell 
<ryanakca> see yah
<Riddell> ryanakca: I'm in Scotland yes
<ryanakca> nice :)
* ryanakca wants to visit scotland... next year... World Pipeband Championships, he we come :)
<imbrandon> mornfall, absinthe ?
<ryanakca> G'night :)
<mornfall> absinthe, yeh
<mornfall> again... wondering when i learn
<imbrandon> ryanakca, (or next 15 minutes, if I can get cdbs-edit-patch to work) why not use siplepatchsys ?
<imbrandon> simple*
<ryanakca> I got it running
<imbrandon> heh ok
<ryanakca> I was because of an error I made when correcting an error in debian/rules
<ryanakca> hmm... where would DATADIR be set I wonder
<Riddell> ryanakca: just change that line to a hard coded path
<ryanakca> Riddell: so.. " const QString helpdir = HelpBrowser::getLocaleHelpDir("/usr/share/doc/qcomicbook/help/");  "  ?
<Riddell> yep
<ryanakca> kk, ty
* ryanakca really needs to learn C++
<Riddell> imbrandon: remind me, have you looked at ktorrent 2.0.2?
<ryanakca> except reading e-books is a pain.. I find I can't concentrate unless it's ink and paper... 
<ryanakca> and I'm getting side-tracked
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea but there wasent a changelog so the uvf dident get approved yet
<imbrandon> ( jdong filed it )
<imbrandon> i'll add a changelog to the entry if he hasent and re-ask
<imbrandon> and have it ready for when you wake
<imbrandon> Riddell, bug 58139
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58139 in ktorrent "UVF exception request ktorrent 2.0.1 -> 2.0.2" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58139
<imbrandon> i'll email mdz and kamoin right now
<ryanakca> ermm... memory blank...   mv $(CURDIR)/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/qcomicbook/help/ $(CURDIR)/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/doc/qcomicbook/help/        would move help/ to /usr/share/doc/qcomicbook/help/ and not/usr/share/doc/qcomicbook/help/help/    right?
<Riddell> mv $(CURDIR)/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/qcomicbook/help/ $(CURDIR)/debian/qcomicbook/usr/share/doc/qcomicbook/
* Riddell snoozes
<imbrandon> uvf mail sent, i'll prep the debdiff for you by morning 
<imbrandon> gnight Riddell, sleep well
<ryanakca> imbrandon: are you going to upload those top-right-appname.pngs?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: did you get that last message?
<imbrandon> about ? no
<freeflying> do we have a kde stuff like tomboy?
<freeflying> morning all
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<freeflying> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Hello freeflying
<nixternal> dude..we so need kdesklets
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hey again all
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal :)
<jdong> freeflying: knotes or something like that?
<Hobbsee> yay knotes :)
* Hobbsee likes knotes
<freeflying> dose kontes like tomboy, or wiki like?
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping?
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Hobbsee> why must the last two questions of any assignment always be an absolute bitch?
<Hobbsee> *doesnt want to do them*
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> those are the worst
<nixternal> i need imbrandon to wake up now
<nixternal> actually..no i don't
<imbrandon> nixternal, yes ?
<Hobbsee> *thinks he's around*
<Hobbsee> there you go
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> i just said yes?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> never mind now
<nixternal> unping
<imbrandon> nixternal, WHAT !?!
<nixternal> i was working with bip and what not
* imbrandon go's back to fiddling with the router
<Jucato> Hobbsee, ping
<nixternal> and i couldn't get irssi to connect 2 different networks to the same ip
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heya
<imbrandon> Hobbsee is gone, leave a message at the beep, beeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is doing an assignment.  supposedly
<imbrandon> <detached> while i put the new router online
<Jucato> I need help, I'm not sure if it's related to the last update in Edgy...
<Jucato> "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum support by BIOS"
<imbrandon> Jucato, #ubuntu+1 is for general edgy support, just fyi ;)
* imbrandon is afk
<Jucato> would it be related to the update?
<Hobbsee> or just that grub has borked badly.
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> er, wait.  did grub bork, or did something else?
<Jucato> I can't boot into Dapper either... probably GRUB...
<Jucato> but the GRUB that's installed on hda's MBR is the one from Dapper...
<Jucato>  (I think)
<Hobbsee> Grub error 18
<Hobbsee> info grub wrote:
<Hobbsee> 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<Hobbsee> Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range). 
<Jucato> ugh
* Hobbsee wonders why you didnt install the grub from edgy.
<Jucato> heh, I'll reinstall it...
<Jucato> rawr
<Jucato> ok then... off to the live CD
<Hobbsee> Jucato: reinstall edgy's grub.  see !grub
<Hobbsee> you can do it with the install cd too, you know
<Jucato> strange that it only happened now
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> !grub > Jucato
<Jucato> ok then, thanks
* Jucato panicked immediately
<imbrandon> [21:55]  <Hobbsee> 21:45:29 Jucato: reinstall edgy's grub.  see !grub
<imbrandon> [21:55]  <Hobbsee> 21:45:35 you can do it with the install cd too, you know
<imbrandon> ^^ that wont move /boot 
<imbrandon> to the > 1024 limit
<imbrandon> err < 1024 cylender
<imbrandon> anyhow you get my point
<Hobbsee> er, point.  i'm a little worried as to why he'd be using dapper's grub for edgy.
<Hobbsee> or doesnt the upstart stuff change that?
<imbrandon> umm upstart dosent have anything to do with grup
<imbrandon> grub*
<imbrandon> nor does the cyl limit in his bios for that matter
<Hobbsee> good
<Hobbsee> oh yeah.  of course it wouldnt.  duh.
* Hobbsee notes that there have been grub updates though
<imbrandon> but a boot loader is a boot loader, i use yaboot on some grub on others lilo on others and winders on some too
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i think that that phys lecturer fried my brain.
<imbrandon> ;)
* Hobbsee fell asleep after about 25 mins :P
<imbrandon> ouch
<Hobbsee> that's why i tend not to go
* Hobbsee was bored silly after the first 10.
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee notes that imbrandon really did turn off the ssh.
<Hobbsee> oh wait, here it is
<imbrandon> no i dident, i just swapped routers
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> so its on a new subnet but still the same, the outside world shouldent notice a diff ( e.g. you )
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> hello
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhh....
<nixternal> so far so good..my script is kicking..now we will see if the killirssi script triggers
<Jucato> heh, it was Edgy's GRUB that I was using, and giving me the error :)
<imbrandon> but its a hdd error not grub
<imbrandon> its becouse your /boot ( or what you tried to tell it wass /boot ) was not in the < 1024 cly limit
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> ah Edgy's /boot...
<imbrandon> more than likely
<Jucato> I reinstalled Dapper's grub and now everything's back to normal. I'm in Edgy again
<imbrandon> you probably put it at the end of your drive ( or past 8gb )
<Jucato> heh, past 40GB actually :)
<imbrandon> all /boots should be near the front of the drive on older bio's if possible
<imbrandon> one of the things you need to know if your gonna manualy partition drives ;)
* Jucato needs lessons in partitioning 80GB HD for multi-booting different distros
<Jucato> yay! now I know
<Jucato> it's strange, though that this only happened now...
<Jucato> thanks imbrandon! :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> when i have time i'll go over some more multi partition stuff if you want
<imbrandon> but i'm kinda busy atm
<Jucato> yay! thanks for the offer
<Jucato> I owe you a whole fridge of Mt.Dew :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ping
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heya
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what's up?
<imbrandon> heya i hope you have irssi going in a screen on voyager
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: why?
<Hobbsee> you're rebooting?
<imbrandon> becouese it might loose internet for a few seconds ( not rebooting )
<imbrandon> just resetting the router(s)
<imbrandon> so if you get disconnected just ssh back in and screen -R
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool
* Hobbsee is just using it to mess with afew people's minds, anyway
<ajmitch> as you do
<ajmitch> twisted people..
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed. :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'm very evil.  
<Jucato> as if the whip isn't enough proof of that :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i didnt need a whip with ajmitch - i was the driver :P
<Jucato> heh
* ajmitch checks for grey hairs
<nixternal> jeesh...check for dead brain cells if you hang out in #ubuntu at all
<nixternal> gnome sucks
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> it looks clean..but it sucks
<nixternal> Hobbsee: check this
<nixternal> i want to have office icons on one workspace
<nixternal> and internet icons on another workspace
<nixternal> nobody knows how to do it..and one person suggested fedora
<Hobbsee> heh..  is that possible?
<nixternal> i can do it in kubuntu
<Jucato> ooh?
<nixternal> ok, maybe i can't
<nixternal> wth was i thinking
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> one person sugested fedora ?
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> man i rock, ok no more services interuptions Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<imbrandon> back to normal now ;)
* Hobbsee will just rescue an irssi sessin now :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: amarok ftbfs.  want me to fix it, or do you?
<imbrandon> why did it ftb ? i can fix it 
<imbrandon> fskin i hate when it builds in pbuilder ( eg on mine and Riddell's box ) then ftbs
<Hobbsee> libgpod-dev: Depends: libgpod0 (= 0.3.2-1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Hobbsee>        Depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<imbrandon> ahh thats a buildd issue
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's failed on amd64 and ppc, so far.
<Hobbsee> same issue
<imbrandon> yea it will fail on the all if that lib isnt installable
<imbrandon> kinda given
<imbrandon> grr ok well i'll mess with it here after bit
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: as for why, i dont know.  they seem to install okay here.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: looks like it's a buildd problem
<imbrandon> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i've noticed that
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> tap tap tap , is this thing on ......
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sort of.  most of the time, yes
<imbrandon> wow , i'm laggin bad
<Hobbsee> oh shit....
<Hobbsee> this doesnt sound good...
<Hobbsee> Uptime: 4 hours and 14 minutes
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Jucato> O_O
<Hobbsee> either my fan is dying, or my entire machine is dying.
<Jucato> nooo....
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> yeah.  *crap*
<Hobbsee> *needs to backup her gpg key*
<Lathiat> yes gpg backups usefull
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: i only just recreated and got the new one signed.
<Hobbsee> i dont want ot lose anothe rmachine
<Hobbsee> er, another key
<Hobbsee> oh shit......
<imbrandon> brandon@enterprise:~$ uptime
<imbrandon>  00:28:54 up 16 days, 17:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.31, 0.47
<imbrandon> brandon@enterprise:~$                  
* Hobbsee smells burning.
<imbrandon> not too bad of an uptime
<imbrandon> heh backup now, then shut it off for a bit
<imbrandon> and let it cool
<imbrandon> .oO ( time to buy an apple )
<Hobbsee> i've just grabbed my gpg key - i dont have the space to backup anything else.
<Jucato> 16days..... you guys probably aren't the best people to ask about USplash at startup and shutdown... :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, thats my file/web/nfs/smb/imap server ;)
<Jucato> ooh... :)
<imbrandon> my desktop has been up ummm 3 hours
<imbrandon>  00:32:11 up  3:11,  1 user,  load average: 0.17, 0.28, 0.32
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> 13:32:25 up  2:29,  1 user,  load average: 0.36, 0.37, 0.35
<Jucato> imbrandon: which version of Amarok will Edgy be using? 1.4.2 or 1.4.3?
<imbrandon> 1.4.3
<Jucato> ah nice :)
<imbrandon> its on the buildd's right now still building
<Jucato> I see that 1.4.3 is now in Dapper. great job! (do you ever sleep?)
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> ah! I remember that Mt.Dew has some mysterious magical powers that can keep you awak for hours on end :)
<_Sime> imbrandon: I just put up the fixed patch on the wiki for the media popup problem.
<Jucato> yay! 
<Jucato> I was wondering why inserting a CD did absolutely nothing except place an icon on my desktop...
<imbrandon> _Sime, cool
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato 
<Hobbsee> right, time for a backup
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> yo
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you notice issues since sysvinit has been replaced bu upstart ?
<Tonio_> my computer doesn't shutdown propperly
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, had that too
<Jucato> same here...
<Tonio_> okay so that's known issue :)
<Tonio_> it'll be fixed
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: my system is currently overheating, to the point where the fan was grinding earlier.  now either keybuk has written some really serious crack, or my machine's dying
<Hobbsee> i think i'll just blame upstart :P
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i havent filed a bug on it
<Tonio_> it'll be fixed
<Jucato> er.. question, is Amarok 1.4.3 only installable on systems using KDE 3.5.3 or 3.5.4?
<Jucato> on Dapper, I mean
<gnomefreak> Jucato: should be fine on dapper
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> Jucato: boo
<Jucato> lol
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i have to ping you too
<gnomefreak> shes gonna kill me
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I mean on KDE 3.5.2
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt i have a feeling you will run into depends issues
<Jucato> someone's getting this "Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3-1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 is to be installed"
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: really now?
<Jucato> running on KDE 3.5.2
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: kdeaddons and konqplugins dont like being upgraded
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: got an error pastebinned?
<gnomefreak> oh yay i got plent of those :)
<gnomefreak> ok brb
<Jucato> http://www.magic.net.ve/amarok.txt
<Jucato> the guy has dapper-backports enabled, as instructed by the announcement on Kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> Jucato: interesting.  ask imbrandon 
* Hobbsee doesnt remember
<gnomefreak> its easy enough to fix on my end but i would rather have an official statment
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22713
<gnomefreak> i can --force-overwrite and fix it im sure but you know me i hate forcing crap
* Jucato wonders if imbrandon is available for questions...
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/konq-plugins_4%3a3.5.4-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/konqsidebartng/add/metabar_add.desktop', which is also in package metabar
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: know which package it's supposed to be in?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm not sure if he's around.
<Jucato> aw shucks..
<gnomefreak> assuming metabar
<gnomefreak> but they should play well together since both installable
<Hobbsee> not really
<imbrandon> i'm only arround for the next 3 minutes but overite it for now
<imbrandon> i'll have riddell fix it in the morn
<gnomefreak> i figured as much
<imbrandon> that was one of the files we was messing with
<gnomefreak> Jucato: was looking for you thought
<gnomefreak> -t
<Jucato> imbrandon: does Amarok 1.4.3 work on KDE 3.5.2?
<imbrandon> Jucato, yes , well the ones i build do
<Jucato> imbrandon:  http://www.magic.net.ve/amarok.txt
<Jucato> Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3-1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 is to be installed
<imbrandon> Qt: 3.3.6
<imbrandon> KDE: 3.5.2
<Jucato> kdelibs4c2a line?
<imbrandon> where from ? riddells or mine ?
<Jucato> Riddell's
<imbrandon> miine are built against 3.5.2
<Jucato> the one announced on Kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> try those, he might have a botched chroot
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> try the ones on imbrandon.com , he probably built them in a 3.5.3 chroot
<Jucato> it's not mine, btw. someone in the IRC just ran into that problem
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: can you file a bug on that, and assign it to me please?  i'm getting yelled at, so cant really fix it now
<gnomefreak> ok 
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to bed, i'll poke Riddell when i wake about it
<gnomefreak> night imbrandon 
<Jucato> night imbrandon!!
<Jucato> (so you do sleep after all)
<imbrandon> Jucato, for now use the same repo i listed for 1.4.2 ( it actualy has 1.4.3 now )
<imbrandon> and anyone else you know with problems
* imbrandon is detached
<Jucato> ok :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: what package?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: kdeaddons
<gnomefreak> k
<Hobbsee> everything else gets fixed when that duplicate files does
<imbrandon> emerge app-admin/sudo
<imbrandon> gah
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: assigned to you :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> ill assign all bugs to you if you like :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> no thanks
<Riddell> imbrandon: what happened to qcomicbook?
<gnomefreak> ok someones been working hard over here
<Riddell> just like to keep the buildds working over
<gnomefreak> Riddell: who works on kdevelop3?
<gnomefreak> kdevelop3-data needs to be built (atleast im leaning towards a build
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it needs to be deleted from the archive if it's still there
<gnomefreak> kdevelop depends on it
<gnomefreak> kdevelop3
<gnomefreak> when you try to install it it trys to bring in kdevelop3-data
<Riddell> hmm, the dummy kdevelop3 doesn't seem to make a kdevelop3-data
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> kdevelop3 installed for me but i dont remember what i did to install it :(
<gnomefreak> but i thought it was fixed but getting complaints on it
<Riddell> it's just a dummy package that depends on kdevelop
<gnomefreak> kdevelop3 is a dummy package yeah and it brought in kdevelop-data for me 
<kwwii> moin
<kwwii> Riddell: did you need something?
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> I was after the hwdb changes I guess
<kwwii> erm, let me put that on my server, one second
<kwwii> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/picsForHWDB.tar.gz
<kwwii> that includes the white bg for the title and a somewhat crappy icon for othe app itself
<Riddell> perfect
<sebas> Riddell: If you have some time, can you package power-manager, I think it's quite stable at the moment
<Riddell> sebas: yep, I can do that today
<sebas> Cool :)
<kwwii> sebas: do you have the original files (pics) for the oxygen-style presentation?
<kwwii> sebas: the white gear and such is a bit too white
<gnomefreak> oh i like them
<sebas> kwwii: Uhm, it's the ones I showed you in Paris, so the files are a bit old.
<sebas> Is Oxygen-white not #FFFFFF?
<kwwii> sebas: nope, it should be partially transparent
<kwwii> I am only talking about the stuff on top of the blue bar at the top
<sebas> I had used material I got from Nuno some time ago, so it might've been updated in the meantime
<sebas> Do you have an updated image for that, preferably also a pdf? 
<sebas> ervin wanted to prepare latex beamer templates, he asked for the pdf.
<kwwii> sebas: I will ask nuno when he pops around for lunch
<sebas> Moin Hobbsee 
<sebas> kwwii: He's back from vacation?
<kwwii> sebas: yepp, he returned last night (talked to him already)
<Hobbsee> hey sebas 
<sebas> Ok, thanks.
<Riddell> _Sime: any idea how you made the guidance.pot file?
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee posted her stat dec :P
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/ | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/ | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings - Next Meeting:  7 September, 2100 UTC
<Riddell> sorted
<Hobbsee> :P
<Lure> Riddell: you can probably remove powermanager and hwdb link from topic...
<Riddell> Lure: go ahead
<sebas> Riddell: Can I remove feedback that has already been addressed and obviously fixed from the Feedback wikipage?
<sebas> It's getting a bit messy otherwise.
<Riddell> sebas: nicer to add a comment that it's been fixed (or ignored) and maybe move it to the bottom of the page or something
<sebas> ok.
<nixternal> good job on katapult, it is whicked groovy ;)
<Jucato> Riddell: the version of Amarok 1.4.3 on Kubuntu.org requires at least KDE 3.5.3? imbrandon's build requires at least KDE 3.5.2, according to him
<Riddell> mm, blame my chroots
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> he did say that
<Jucato> darn chroots... :)
<bddebian> Heya folks
<danimo> moin
<bddebian> Hello danimo
<Riddell> sebas, el: new power manager for dapper http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance_0.6.7svn20060906-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
* sebas tries.
<Riddell> now we can close the 50 "I have 10 power manager icons running" bugs :)
<sebas> Go ahead :>
<Jucato> heh
<MidMark> Riddell: but the bug #39444 will be fixed? I've seen that someone haven't really understood my comments...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can i try too?  :P
<sebas> MidMark: "Maybe" :-)
<sebas> Send me some cookies and I'll have a look
* sebas didn't look into it after the last time
<Hobbsee> hey COOL!
<MidMark> sebas: cookies?
<sebas> Yes, cookies.
<MidMark> sebas: no idea for what are cookies... reminder?
<sebas> To fix the bug in userconfig
<el> Riddell, thanks
<MidMark> sebas: sorry you have to be more specific for what I have to do, if I can I will do surely
<sebas> MidMark: Put cookies in a box, write "sebas" on it, send it to me :-)
<MidMark> is it a joke?
<sebas> Yes, but I wouldn't mind receiving the cookies for real ;)
<MidMark> I hope :)
<MidMark> sebas: anyway I want say to you that you have to look at two cases that aren't fixed and that I have written after in the bug report, if you need feedback... send me a cookie ;)
<sebas> Does a fix in Edgy mean "fix committed" or "fix released"?
<sebas> MidMark: I might consider ;-)
<seaLne> released afaik
<sebas> Ok, thanks.
<seaLne> i've used commited when it does but not available in the archive, other may use different definitions
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i think that's the definition.   ie, when it's waiting to be built
<MidMark> another thing: is there a little place in kubuntu.org for a link to a dapper review in italian? Real-time link translation with google can be done easily
<Hobbsee> sebas: my g-p-m is on crack, it's currently told me that i'm low on battery power 3 times.
<Hobbsee> it's sitting on charging, 85%, on AC power
<sebas> Hobbsee: Does the popup go away, or was that only during start?
<Hobbsee> sebas: not during the start.  it's randomly happened a few times.  anyway i can debug this for you?
<Hobbsee> ah, it does at the start too
<Hobbsee> *tries running it thru a console*
<sebas> Hobbsee: I suspect HAL
* DaSkreech rewaves at everyone
* sebas initwaves DaSkreech 
* DaSkreech curses that Ctrl+W and Ctrl+Q are so close
* DaSkreech upstart waves back
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: heh.  always fun, that
<kwwii> hehe, I know that feeling
<Riddell> MidMark: can you test for that bug in the new guidance .deb I posted?
* DaSkreech smells that fresh 1.4.3 in the morning
<Riddell> MidMark: reviews can be added to ubuntu weekly newsletter
* Jucato recalls Ctrl+W/Q fun..
<DaSkreech> You know I think it's strange that we have so many complaints about network issues in Dapper
<DaSkreech> I wonder if ubotu can be a popcon for complaints
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: there were mroe in breezy.
<Hobbsee> mainly because we had *no* decent config tool at all
<MidMark> Riddell: ok now I download the deb, for the review who I have to contact?
<Jucato> I have an idea about what people will be complaining most about Edgy :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: See the problem doesn't seem to be config. Though there are a lot of those
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the artowrk? :P
<DaSkreech> It's apps suddenly not being able to see the internet or some applications can see it and some can
<DaSkreech> 't
<Jucato> sssh... not with kwwii around :)
<DaSkreech> Though they have already ripped it off and put it on kde-look :)
<Jucato> heh
<kwwii> lol
<MidMark> Riddel: python-dbus is it available for dapper?
<Jucato> I think I'm going to develop a craving for purple yam in due time...
<Riddell> MidMark: should be yes
<Riddell> oh fooey, it's called python2.4-dbus
<MidMark> ok
<kwwii> funny, I am currently testing a new idea for kdm :-)
* Riddell rebuilds
<Hobbsee> kwwii: got a screenshot?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: hehe, you tell me how to make one and I'll show it to you :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: you run it in xnest, imbrandon tells me.  i've never been able to make it work
* danimo gets into mediawiki hacking
<danimo> *yuck*
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't mind a easy Xnest test button like in Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> danimo: how bad is it?
<danimo> DaSkreech: as bad as http://developernew.kde.org
<danimo> DaSkreech: will hopefully make contribution to kde easier when it comes to adding knowledge
<Riddell> MidMark: ok, download again
<danimo> DaSkreech: like it?
<DaSkreech> Loading
<DaSkreech> Bnice
<DaSkreech> nice :) 
<Hobbsee> heya eeanm 
<eeanm> hey all, the Amarok release image this time is a CC license that requires attribution.
<eeanm> just want to keep our i's dotted ;)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> eeanm: how does amarok.kde.org attribute it?
<eeanm> bah, before irssi blew up
<Riddell> 15:21 < Riddell> eeanm: how does amarok.kde.org attribute it?
<eeanm> I wanted to say that a message like at the bottom of http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/81/66/
<Riddell> MidMark: add the review to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue13
<Riddell> eeanm: added, thanks http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<eeanm> cool
<eeanm> :)
<kwwii> hehe, I just proved that starting a new session is just as messed up on edgy ppc as on dapper
* jdong still waits for soyuz fis :(
<jdong> fix*
<Jucato> Riddell: maybe a note to say that Amarok 1.4.3 currently needs at least KDE 3.5.3?
<kwwii> and the theme that I was working on for amarok no longer looks right in edgy :-(
<jdong> Jucato: isn't dapper 3.5.3?
* eeanm goes to class
<jdong> or 3.5.2?
<Jucato> jdong: no. 3.5.2 by default
<Riddell> Jucato: I fixed that
<Jucato> Riddell: yay! :)
* danimo thinks (g|s)etfacl is the most retarded tool ever
<Hobbsee> kwwii: so you got amarok to start then
<kwwii> Hobbsee: on dapper, yes...on my edgy box sound is not working at all
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahhhhh.
<Jucato> hm.. doesn't Amarok 1.4.3 fix that problem on PPC?
<kwwii> Jucato: my sound is messed up entirely on edgy, it is not amarok specific
<Jucato> ah... 
<kwwii> but something in amarok changed, as certain themes do not work quite so well
<Jucato> ouch?!
<Jucato> not good...
<kwwii> you have heard of the karate kid? well, I am the kdm kid...login, logout, login, lgout
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato lol's irl... like crazuy
<Jucato> crazy, even
<kwwii> ok, time to start testing, bbl
<Jucato> heh... I'm scared to restart...
<jdong> Jucato: install upstart, then tell me if you're scared to restart
<jdong> :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> I should be using upstart now, since I update always, right?
<jdong> yeah, you should be
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> I got an Error 18 this morning (12 hours ago)... I don't know if it was indirectly caused by the update though. but definitely because Edgy's boot goes waaay beyond the first 8GB of the HD...
<jdong> shouldn't be because of the update
<jdong> could just be bad luck
<Jucato> it's the first time I've encountered that though. and this partition where Edgy's sitting on has been home to Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and MEPIS with no problems..
<Jucato> and Edgy too, until this morning...
<MidMark> Riddell: ok will try later thanx
<abattoir>  /topic
<Jucato> :)
<abattoir> must have left a space
<jdong_> sebas: ping
<sebas> jdong_: pong
<jdong_> sebas: I'd like to rant a bit about guidance-power-manager again... :)
<Jucato> :)
<sebas> jdong_: Can you email me?
<sebas> I'm about to have dinner
<jdong_> sebas: k, sure
<jdong_> enjoy your dinner
<sebas> sebas@kde.org please, thanks :)
<DaSkreech> http://sourceforge.net/projects/screenkast/
<kwwii> re
<Jucato> hi kwwii! :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Wouldn't that be a gret addition to kubuntu?
<Jucato> err... possibly :)
<jdong_> DaSkreech: well, it does have at least one k in the name where a c or q is appropriate....
<jdong_> so I guess
<Jucato> lol
* jdong_ would rather petition for mono in kubuntu
<Jucato> that doesn't have a k, q, or even a c. :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was almost going to ask why not skreenkast :)
<kwwii> hehe, katapult works again!
<Jucato> heh. yeah :)
<mbiebl> sebas: g-p-m begins to look nice, I noticed one issue though
<beligum> Hi all, I'm the creator of ScreenKast and I'm looking for someone who is willing to package it
<jdong_> mbiebl: sebas is at dinner. complain to sebas@kde.org
<beligum> I've already a working debian subdir in the source (used it to package previous releases)
<kwwii> beligum: not that I'll package it for you, but what is ScreenKast?
<mbiebl> jdong_: Ok, thanks.
<kwwii> and shouldn't it be SkreenKast to be 100% compliant? :-)
<beligum> A screen-capturing program and client to http://captorials.com
<beligum> lol
<kwwii> wow, looks cool
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know tell me about it
<DaSkreech> needs mike support though
<Jucato> DaSkreech: "wow, looks cool"
<kwwii> ok, back to testing
<kwwii> and then dinner
<kwwii> see you all later
<Jucato> kwwii: would it be possible to have a kubuntu logo icon, just for an alternative icon (for K Menu, hehe!)
<Jucato> aw... he left :)
<DaSkreech> el:  http://canllaith.blogspot.com/
<DaSkreech> Hmm Aren't there docs on making Ubuntu packages?
<Hawkwind> All over the wiki
<Jucato> !packaging > DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Jucato: | beligum
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> DaSkreech: it should be installed too... if you are running kubuntu ;)
<Hawkwind> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Jucato> !packaging > beligum
<DaSkreech> abattoir: That's what I'm thinking. Can it be thrown in before FF?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: screenkast?
<Jucato> hmm...
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<beligum> Ok, I'm lost here
<DaSkreech> Seems edgy enough and could use some bashing and testing 
* abattoir has no clue... but i guess universe ff is still some time away
<Jucato> universe freeze happens after main freeze, AFAIK
<el> DaSkreech, thanks ! I mailed with her yesterday, and she'll also be at akademy. 
<beligum> bathroom break broke a lot of things
<DaSkreech> But Butt?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I was thinking main? 
<DaSkreech> >_<
<Jucato> DaSkreech: probably not...
<DaSkreech> But it's Kool! 
<abattoir> DaSkreech: well i dont think that'd be possible
<DaSkreech> Yeh me either
<DaSkreech> maybe edgy +1
<Jucato> not everything that's kool makes it into main :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah :-p Like ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: just read the criteria for what goes into the components: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<DaSkreech> Well I think skreecnkast gives enough value ot the average end user
<Jucato> "Software in main includes a hand-selected list of applications that the Ubuntu developers, community, and users feel are important and that the Ubuntu security and distribution team are willing to support."
<DaSkreech> Yeah I just wanted it to get banged on a bit :)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: but how many people are going to use it everyday? the average user...
<DaSkreech> I guess edgy can't breakk all the rules 
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I may not hang around with the "average" but I can see it getting used a leat a few times a week
<DaSkreech> Kinda Ksnapshot ++
<abattoir> DaSkreech: anyways, i'm not the person you need to convince :P... so...
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you know who to convince... :D
<DaSkreech> abattoir: wasn't trying to convince (well maybe myself) just getting feedback
<DaSkreech> Yes I know
* DaSkreech draws a cirlce on the ground and sprinkles salt
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> DaSkreech: tbh, i think universe is the perfect place for it, but its just me
<jdong_> oh boy
<jdong_> here it goes again
* mornfall appears out of nowhere
<Jucato> jdong_: what does?
<DaSkreech> Haha
<abattoir> lol
<jdong_> Jucato: the Riddell summoning ceremony
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> Now everyone in the office is looking at me
<abattoir> DaSkreech: you *really* did that? ;)
<jdong_> mornfall: you're mr. adept, right?
* DaSkreech grumbles about he should be more adept at handing out the mana potions 
* Jucato stares in awe at the presence of the mornfall...
<mornfall> jdong_: in a reverie, yes
<abattoir> DaSkreech: look!!! behind you!!
<DaSkreech>  /oom /oom
<jdong_> mornfall: any chance for changelog display on updates? please, please please please please? :)
<Jucato> lol
<jdong_> lol
<Jucato> what a nice way to make first acquiantances :)
<DaSkreech> beligum: Oh btw you should probably be reading through the links ubotu gave you :)
<beligum> lol, I figured :)
<DaSkreech> jdong_: imbrandon kicked my butt for asking about that :)
<jdong_> Jucato: I have my ways :)
* mornfall points jdong_ at http://blog.mornfall.net/
<DaSkreech> I hacked around it anyway :)
<beligum> btw, I'm planning to organize a 100$ prize contest for ScreenKast at captorials.com
* DaSkreech now has changelog :)
<beligum> (similar to ubuntuvideo)
<mornfall> DaSkreech: what have you done?
<DaSkreech> I installed apt-listchanges 
<mornfall> i have that too :P
<DaSkreech> Now anytime I install something it tells me what changed before the commit
* jdong_ reads edgy-changes religiously
<DaSkreech> Course that still sucks since I won't know if I should have installed it before downloading a bloody 30 MB package but it's better than commiting in the dark then having hte machine go berserk
<mornfall> anyone can recommend a movie?
* Jucato wonders where jdong_ got the "edgy-changes" text......
<bddebian> Not without violating the CoC ;-P
* DaSkreech kasts about for a good skreening
* abattoir just saw the Wedding Crashers
<jdong_> mornfall: yeah. It's called watch jdong bug iwj about firefox 2.0b2 :)
<bddebian> 40 Year Old Virgin was better than Wedding Crasher's imo
<mornfall> what's with coc
<bddebian> mornfall: Have you seen Team America: World Police? :-)
<mornfall> probably no
<abattoir> or, Southpartk :Bigger, Longer Uncut :P
<bddebian> Aye :-)
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Do you know if Ubunut is going to support the diff changes in apt?
<mornfall> i have The Virgin Suicides here... but it may not be the best idea ever, being depressed fairly heavily
<DaSkreech> I would have thought that would be tested in edgy
<mornfall> DaSkreech: dunno, i thought it's in place already...
<mornfall> +hav
<mornfall> +e
<DaSkreech> el: tell her DaSkreech Says hello
<el> i already have , DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> el: I like you :)
<Jucato> that was fast.. eheheh
<Jucato> :)
<mornfall> hi el
<el> hi mornfall :)
* beligum is now to the supermarket
<DaSkreech> UNrelated topic
<DaSkreech>  Whats up with Kubuntu and klik?
<Jucato> klik is still alive?
<DaSkreech> I guess so. People keep mentioning it
<DaSkreech> People say the same thing about GHNS :-)
<Jucato> I thought the "buzz" died a few months ago... 
<Jucato> GHNS?
<abattoir> Get Hot New Stuff
<Jucato> ah
<abattoir> KGetHotNewStuff
<DaSkreech> Is there a GnuGHNS?
<DaSkreech> I think that's it's a great way to get non coders active in OSS
<abattoir> gnuGHNS ?
* sebas is back now.
<DaSkreech> No GHNS
<DaSkreech> It'd be teh aw3svm for non technical people to jump in and help
<rraphink> hmmm
<rraphink> am I the only one with apt broken in edgy?
<jdong> rraphink: apt broken?
<rraphink> yes
<rraphink> i've had it broken for a few days
<jdong> how so?
<rraphink> it segfaults 
<jdong> ouch
<jdong> apt works fine here
<rraphink>  $ apt-cache show apt
<rraphink> Erreur de segmentation
<rraphink> as straight as this
<rraphink> ;)
<jdong> hmm
<jdong> time for a debsums?
<rraphink> well i'll reinstall it
<rraphink> never know ;)
<jdong> :)
<rraphink> doesn't fix
<rraphink> i'll try to downgrade it
<rraphink> now it works :)
<rraphink> except python is broken
<rraphink> lol
<jdong> lol
<jdong> just bad luck all around :)
<DaSkreech> My friend
<rraphink> fixing python
<rraphink> hmm trying to, rather
<_Sime> Riddell: http://www.simonzone.com/software/pykdeextensions/en/i18n.html
<Lure> sebas: ping
<_Sime> KSS needs to be updated from SVN.
<sebas> Lure: pong
<Lure> sebas: do we intentionally use battery level as indicator of battery being present? I am currently recycling my battery (going to zero) and when capacity drops below 1% it claims removed
<Lure> we should use battery.present property instead
<sebas> Lure: Uhm. ...
<Lure> sebas: this will anyhow need refactoring for multi-battery, so I might want to change this
<sebas> We don't use battery level as that indicator, we check if that device is reported by HAL.
<sebas> I can have a look at battery.present, though. That might be useful for the case of removal.
<sebas> The code is a bit dodgy there.
<Riddell> _Sime: what's changed?
<Lure> sebas: there is code which says: if level: "x%" else: "removed"
<Lure> sebas: guidance-power-manager.py:264
<sebas> Hm, that's a "if level isn't available"
<_Sime> Riddell: I just updated KSS here on edgy and noticed that my "hit indicator" change hasn't been picked up yet.
<sebas> getBatteryState() returns None there for level.
<Lure> _Sime: btw, accessibility icon is fixed in last upload (and powermanager is not in Lost+Found) - Tonio_ fixed it
* sebas fixed another 4 or so launchpad bugs for guidance today.
<_Sime> Lure: yeah, I noticed that. the other changes were to the cpp code.
<_Sime> sebas: I saw that. goodonya
<sebas> I'll commit the fix for the 'high' bug in userconfig in a minute though.
<Lure> sebas: even better - my battery does not report "battery.charge_level.percentage" property at all! And we use this for level...
* Lure is confused
<sebas> Lure: Hm ... 
<sebas> And power-manager still works?
<sebas> I mean, that'd surprise me :>
<Lure> sebas: wrong - this is only when battery is empty (was looking at saved log of lshal before machint shut off)
* Lure is feeling a bit better now ;-)
<Lure> sebas: but currently (when charging) I get strange result: Battery: charging (99%), but "removed" in battery progress bar
* sebas would *much_much* rather see this resolved in HAL.
<Lure> sebas: but hal is reporting ok - will put in pastebin
<Lure> sebas: lshal with flat battery - just before shutdown: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22753
<sebas> Thanks.
<Lure> sebas: lshal when charging - almost fully charged: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22754
<sebas> Hm, I could compute the level.percentage from the other values, if it's not there.
<Lure> sebas: in both cases it claimed "removed" in progress bar
<Lure> sebas: battery.charge_level.percentage = 100; but it still claims "Charging (99%)"
<sebas> Let me try to resolve the other one first :>
<kwwii> evening
<Riddell> kwwii: I remembered another bit of artwork we'll need, the website release announcement image
<Riddell> anything feelgood and somewhat kubuntu related
<kwwii> Riddell: right, and I guess the website pics themse4lves (the header part)?
<sebas> Lure: Can you try this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22757
<sebas> That should give you the percentage
<Riddell> kwwii: yeah, since we're going with that new logo variant
<Lure> sebas: I just got notification that "new battery inserted" ;-) and battery is now fully charged
<sebas> Lure: Uhm, the patch is wrong, wait.
<Lure> sebas: I see
<Lure> sebas: elif has empty strings and you will always get 1
<Lure> sebas: I think we should still first check for "battery.present" == yes
<sebas> Lure: That's another case, first this one.
<sebas> I'm getting confused otherwise.
<Lure> sebas: I still have another entry for battery (travel) it just claims present = no
<Lure> sebas: ok ;-)
<sebas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22758
<sebas> This one should help with the level.
<Lure> sebas: will try, I just need to discharge it for 1-2% first ;-)
<sebas> No, this should resolve percentage not being reported.
<sebas> You said it didn't have that one at all, now we emulate it.
<sebas> Hm, you have percentage when it's nearly full obviously ... 
<Lure> sebas: it has percentage, only when flat this one is not there (see my second paste)
<sebas> It seems to disappear once it's 0.
<sebas> I'm adding battery.present then
<Lure> sebas: I need to go down to 0 again to test this, so it will take some time (1 hour)
<sebas> I'll have battery.present supported by then, I guess :>
<Riddell> abattoir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSupportTeam is interesting
<abattoir> Riddell: you saw it? :P
<abattoir> it was supposed to be raised in the meeting tomorrow
<abattoir> Riddell: the aim is to get more people to coordinate this stuff. Many are willing to contribute.. but do not know how to code/ package
<abattoir> this is an avenue for them
<kwwii> dude, what have they done to vi?
<kwwii> edgy vi SUCKS
<kwwii> it is like going back 10 years 
<Lure> kwwii: install vim package - only vim-tiny is included by default
<Lure> kwwii: this was done due to size issue
<Lure> kwwii: no space on CD :-(
<kwwii> hehe, and emacs? is it still included?
<kwwii> man, oh man...I could learn nano
<sebas> Lure: I've just committed a fix that works for me for the remove battery from bay and reinsert it case.
<sebas> Can you svn up, g-p-m restart and unplug / replug your battery to see if that breaks.
<sebas> vim7 rocks, btw.
<kwwii> sorry to ask this, but I have to know...are you a Lee June fan? or are you Lee Jun Fan?
<Lure> sebas: has to merge conflict
<sebas> Lure: Revert my previous patch
<sebas> or rm powermanage.py and svn up if you don't have local changes.
<sebas> The level thing is also in there.
<sebas> But indented an extra level, that's why it won't merge.
<Lure> sebas: it works, I just got "battery is on low power" notification before "battery removed" notification
<sebas> Cool.
<sebas> That one should help with those "but I didn't insert my battery just now cases!"
<abattoir> kwwii: i think that's his full name :P
<Lure> sebas: battery is now removed, but tooltip still claims "Charging (61%)", even though battery is not present
<sebas> Lure: if you retrigger the tooltip?
<Lure> sebas: progress bar is ok ("removed"), just the label
* sebas tries.
<Lure> sebas: after several tries
<sebas> Ow, ok.
<Lure> sebas: lshal is correct (two baterries, both not present)
<Lure> sebas: and I would suggest to use "not present" instead of "removed"
<sebas> Committed (but I'll make it "not present" indeed).
<sebas> The label there just wasn't updated.
<Riddell> abattoir: very cool idea
<abattoir> Riddell: thanks :) glad that you like it
<Lure> sebas: why do we have label at all - it just duplicates what we have in progress bar anyhow
<sebas> Nope, that label shows the state (charging, discharging, not present, full), the progressbar shows percentages / minutes depending on the state.
<Lure> sebas: it may make sense with multi-battery - we could have one bar for each battery and label to show cummulative state
<sebas> It makes sense right now :-)
<Lure> sebas: agreed, but having "has been removed" in label and "removed" in bar is duplication, isn't it
<sebas> Ow, that way, that's right. I can remove it then.
<sebas> Done, I'll commit it with the next fixes.
<Lure> sebas: can we discuss how we can integrate multi battery support? I plan to start coding tonight and then test on friday when I get my battery back.
<sebas> Lure: Sure.
<Lure> I think we need to go similar approach as cpus: widget is dynamically added instead of fixed one progress bar
<Lure> what I am not sure if we want to have additional bar for total (like powersave)
<Lure> most laptops only have one, so additional bar is confusion; the others may haw two (but not more) and from two bar it is also pretty clear the total % left
<Lure> so, if we would add total % to the label, we would have enough info w/o cluttering tooltip with addiitonal bar
* Lure rests his case;-)
<sebas> I'd want the cumulative value displayed anyway
<Lure> sebas: yes, but each bar should present individual % (or time remaining)
<Riddell> imbrandon: what conclusion did we come to on QtNX?
<sebas> % when charging, minutes remaining when discharging
<sebas> That's what we do now, and what Ellen said makes sense.
<Lure> sebas: exactly - the only question is what to display for battery that is not discharging yet - 100% or 1:34h
<sebas> minutes is only interesting as cumulative value though, charge rate can be written on the battery progressbars
<Lure> sebas: on my HP, travel bettery is discharged first and charged last
<sebas> Time remaining if unplugged
<sebas> Wait, we display a cumulative value in minutes, and percentages for each battery and for cumulative only while charging
<kwwii> abattoir: how do you know it is a man? :p
<Lure> sebas: true, so bar should be always % charged, and label should be: "Fully charged", "Charging (X%), "xx:yy remaining"?
<sebas> So we need cumulative states, such as hasBattery
<abattoir> kwwii: well, i'm assuming 'Lee' is *his* surname, i'd say Jun is a common male chinese first name :P
<sebas> getBatteryState() should return the cumulative value (that's where things would break otherwise.
<sebas> We could check for multiple batteries and add a getBatteryState(battery_no)
<abattoir> kwwii: just a wild educated guess though :)
<sebas> So you can do the displaying with that method
<Lure> sebas: yes, or have table like for cpu's
<sebas> That's a hboxthingie
<Lure> sebas: like self.CpuProgress[cpu] 
<sebas> Yup, it makes sense to use a dict there.
<Lure> sebas: yes, and that is all we need: % and what label to write in bar for each battery
<sebas> But there would need to be a cumulative field
<sebas> Yes.
<kwwii> abattoir: :-)
<Lure> yes, cumulative still has to be there.
<sebas> batteryUnplugged[battery] 
<sebas> So you know which one is there, and which one's unplugged.
<Lure> batteryPresent[battery] 
<Lure> ;-)
<sebas> Yes.
<Lure> currently HAL reports two batteries, even though I did not have travel battery attached for more than a week - not sure where hal gets this info
<Riddell> from linux
<Lure> good thing is that I can start implementing multi-battery even though I do not have second battery ;-)
<Riddell> HAL just reads /sys mostly
<Lure> Riddell: yes, but I had several reboots inbetween - it seems that ACPI has some nvram
<Lure> and is aware that there was second battery attached
<Riddell> kwwii: ping ping
<sebas> I've two bays, but only one battery reported.
<sebas> Never had a second one plugged  in
<Lure> sebas: so tooltip.ui has to be changed to not include bar at all and all battery/cpu bars will be added dynamically, right?
<Lure> sebas: like cpu is already done
<abattoir> kwwii: i was apparently wrong, that's not his real name :( , he is a Bruce Lee fan :D 
<kwwii> haha! I knew it!
<kwwii> see, now my question does not sound sooo stupid :-)
<Riddell> ahem
* Lure thinks kwwii is ignoring Riddell ;-)
<abattoir> kwwii: i never said it was stupid, anyways, my mistake, get back to Riddell, or he might kick me :)
<kwwii> erm, why is vim on the CDs? and since it is there, why is it not installed?
<Lure> or double ping cancel each other ;-)
<Riddell> we removed most of vim recently
<Riddell> kwwii: able to join us in #akademy ?
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp
<Lure> sebas: still claims it is removed on flat battery
* Lure will loose power soon
<sebas> Lure: Hm, I'll have another look in a bit.
<Lure> sebas: hal state http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22764
<Lure> sebas: battery.charge_level.current does not exist either...
<Lure> sebas: maybe we should use "battery.reporting.current" instead
<Lure> sebas: no, that is different unit... :-(
<Lure> sebas: I think we should just check if percentage is not there, we should set level to 0 (and not try to calculate)
* Lure is suprised how much is still left after battery claims it is empty
<ryanakca> hmm.. is that the stupid laptop batery thing that doesn't want to stop popping up each time I log in despite the fact that I close it every time and I don't own a laptop?
<Lure> ryanakca: probably ;-)
<ryanakca> ick
<Lure> sebas: ^^^ powermanager should probably go down if no battery (or something)
<DaSkreech> Silly power cuts
<DaSkreech> Did Riddell awake?
<ryanakca> during install there should be the question " Will this be a laptop installation? " during the install of the OS... to determine if it is needed
<Lure> ryanakca: power-manager should shutdown if not laptop
<Lure> ryanakca: Kubuntu policy is no questions (like kpersonalizer)
<sebas> I think the idea was to not only do battery stuff with power-manager.
<ryanakca> oh
<sebas> Not that it's there, HAL does not report mouse and keyboard battery here, for example.
<Lure> sebas: true, but currently it does not do much more (cpu freq reporting)
<sebas> Yes, for cpufreq reporting it might be useful on !laptops.
<sebas> I doubt that this is use case enough though.
<Lure> sebas: also some machines support hibernate
<Lure> sebas: but battery icon is not right one and any battery notification should be disabled
<sebas> Lure: Yeah, but didn't you change ksmserver to supply that?
<kwwii> Riddell: which version do you think we should print? I think the 3d logo would be the best
<DaSkreech> Can't you detect if it's a laptop?
* Lure still has some juice from empty battery... ;-)
<sebas> And frankly, hibernate and suspend could just as well go into kmenu, a systrayicon only for that sounds like overkill to me.
<Lure> sebas: yes, it is there and I think it is enough - power-manager has it too only for convinience
<sebas> Yup, and p-m does need that funcionality anyway, for traditional reasons: people expect it to be there.
<sebas> And for autosuspend stuff.
<sebas> So someone tell me what to do with !laptops.
<Lure> sebas: problem is that HAL's system.formfactor = 'laptop' may not be enough  - but we may start with this check
<sebas> battery *may* well be enough, for sure combined with form factor.
<Lure> sebas: I would exit immediatelly if system.formfactor != 'laptop'
<Lure> (for now, in future we may have better check)
<sebas> I can do that and wait for complaints.
<ryanakca> can you make patches of images? like I'm trying to package an icon set, but I'm trying to get rid of their klogo (which is a flying monster) and change it to a normal klogo.
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: diff --text -u
<Riddell> ryanakca: then  uuencode foo.diff foo.diff > foo.diff.uu
<ryanakca> so manual patch?
<Riddell> then in rules build-dep no sharutils and have   uudecode foo.diff.uu
<ryanakca> kk
<Riddell> oh, no idea about these fancy cdbs-patch thingys 
<ryanakca> lol, cdbs-edit-patch is being a pain, and the dscr-new-patch doesn't work with images, so I guess it's either manual or some other system
<haggai> quilt is pretty cool
<Lure> sebas: another interesting bug - when charging it reports you are on low battery power - probably when getting from critical -> warning level ;-)
<DaSkreech> Riddell:  :-)
<DaSkreech> Did you see the discussion above with beligum ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> http://sourceforge.net/projects/screenkast/
<DaSkreech> beligum has written that and is looking to get it into the repos. I was wondering if it could be a edgy candidate
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> package it up
<Lure> DaSkreech: why not - just put on revu and get two MOTUs to review
<Lure> DaSkreech: I would like to see it in Edgy
<DaSkreech> Well beligum doesn't seem to be here now. He was asking someone to be responsible for packaging it. He already has debian debs
<DaSkreech> He was given the packagaing docs and was reading them. Just wanted to get some info for the next time he pops up
<DaSkreech> When is universe FF?
<Lure> DaSkreech: if he has debian packages, just upload to revu
<DaSkreech> Lure: Ok done :)
<DaSkreech> I'll mail him
<Lure> DaSkreech: universe freezes on Sep 28 ;-) - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<DaSkreech> Oh plenty of stretch time
<DaSkreech> I was putting this forward as a candidate for main 
<DaSkreech> the Well tested requirement gave me pause though
<Lure> DaSkreech: I would preffer digiKam to main first... ;-)
<DaSkreech> Whts the standing for digikam now?
<DaSkreech> Stand-in?
<Lure> DaSkreech: nothing
<DaSkreech> That's not good
<Riddell> gwenview
<Riddell> but digikam has a bunch of depeds that need main inclusion reports too
<DaSkreech> Well If we can get digiKam in and get a writeup on screenKast for Fridge I'd be ok
<DaSkreech> gwenView does Camera imports?
<Riddell> no, we have camera:/ for that, which isn't great
<Riddell> Sime: I've uploaded a new system settings, working well for me
<Sime> Riddell: and when you type something into the search box?
<Riddell> Sime: I get a funky little label saying how many results are in each section
<Sime> Riddell: good
* sebas hates the DBus Python API.
<sebas> Why does it cost me half an hour to find out how to read some specific value? :/
<Riddell> sebas: presumably when pyqt4.2 is out we can use the qt API
<Riddell> I hope
<sebas> Riddell: I hope so (and the Qt mainloop)
<sebas> But PyKDE 4 will not be there this year, so that's kind of late...
<Riddell> we don't need pykde4, qt 4.2 is good enough (dbus, systray support)
<sebas> No KDE widgets, no KDialog, no KCM ... 
<beligum> ok, back
<sebas> No KGlobals, that means problems with iconloading and finding them ... 
<sebas> Still, the dbus is far too complex to be usable right now.
<yuriy> sebas: i just got a laptop and installing edgy now. any thing in particular to test for with p-m?
<sebas> It's not that this is the first time I struggle with it
<sebas> yuriy: If it works :>
<DaSkreech> beligum: Scroll up a bit. If you have a good Debian deb already you just need to upload it to revu
<DaSkreech> as well as dependencies :)
<beligum> no package yet, just everything in place to do it
<beligum> ok, if I package on Dapper?
<Lure> beligum: probably ok, you can create edgy pbuilder to test build
<yuriy> sebas: i should get the latest from svn?
<beligum> I'll have to do some stuff first, but I guess the packages (libinstrudeo and screenkast) will be ready in two hours or so
<beligum> What do I do when done?
<Riddell> beligum: if you want to do the work yourself, ask on #ubuntu-motu for an account on REVU (you'll need a GPG key), upload and poke us to review it
<beligum> hmmm, well, since this would be my first official packages, I'd appreciate some help
<Riddell> more REVU info at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<yuriy> sebas: should the brightness setting be working independently of the buttons on the keyboard?
<DaSkreech> What happened to ubuntu-calendar?
<beligum> ok, thx
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it stopped ages ago
<DaSkreech> Yes I know that. is it ever intended to resume?
<yuriy> oops. *stupid question* what's the password for the live-cd?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> damn :-(
<Riddell> yuriy: there isn't one
<DaSkreech> yuriy: There isn't one
<DaSkreech> sudo passwd to setone
<yuriy> that's what i thought, but it won't unlock the screen (good news is it did lock it when i told p-m to)
<DaSkreech> are there any plans for a rekonstruktor?
* yuriy ctrl+alt+backspace
<Riddell> yuriy: ah yes, that's a bug, although I don't the best way to solve it
<yuriy> Riddell: but logging in works... shouldn't it be the same?
<Riddell> yuriy: how did you log in?
<yuriy> in kdm, user name ubuntu, no password
<yuriy> but that didn't work to unlock the screen
<Riddell> clever kdm, guess kdesktop lock needs fixed to accept no password then
<yuriy> bug #13497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 13497 in kdeartwork "Locked password on live CD interferes with screen lock" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/13497
<yuriy> is kdeartwork correct??
<Riddell> nope, kdebase
<yuriy> it's fixed in ubuntu according to the bug btw
<sebas> yuriy: Yes.
<sebas> yuriy: You can try http://vizzzion.org/downloads/kde-guidance_0.6.7svn20060906-0ubuntu1_i386.deb first
<yuriy> sebas: so the max setting will always be whatever the hardware is set to? so if you use fn to set it to something really dim, that will be the max in p-m and down from there?
<yuriy> sebas: ^ thought you were saying yes to the last question
<sebas> yes -> brightness should work independant from the buttons
<sebas> max in p-m is the max hal reports
<yuriy> sebas: seems a little unintuitive to me. is it possible to get them to work together, or why have the setting at all on laptops that can handle it themselves? (assuming there is a way to detect)
<sebas> The setting is there so you can configure what brightness will be set if you unplug the button.
<yuriy> sebas: oh nvm i thought my laptop was doing that on it's own as well but it's not (still getting familiar with it)
<sebas> No problem.
<sebas> What model is it?
<yuriy> sebas: asus v6j
<sebas> Ok.
<Lure> sebas: This is not a laptop, quitting ... ;-)
<sebas> OW, fuck.
<sebas> I reverted the bool to test and committed it.
<Lure> sebas: ;-)
<sebas> svn up
<gnomefreak> anyone know what kdes version of gdebiis called?
<gnomefreak> gdebi*
<Lure> sebas: NameError: global name 'parent' is not defined
<sebas> Hmpf.
<Lure> sebas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22776
<sebas> Got it, svn up.
<Lure> sebas: works - thanks
<sebas> np
<yuriy> *yawn* ubuquity crashed
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
<ryanakca> Riddell: can you clarify "[16:22]  <Riddell> then in rules build-dep no sharutils and have   uudecode foo.diff.uu"
<jdong_> gnomefreak: kde doesn't have a gdebi
<jdong_> gnomefreak: I use gdebi inside kde when I get lazy
<Lure> sebas: I have commited small fix (two notifications when on warning battery level)
<imbrandon> jdong sure use deb:/ kio-slave
<yuriy> so many "installer crashed" bugs...
<gnomefreak> k ty jdong_  i thought i saw one once
* jdong_ tries out the deb kioslave
<sebas> Lure: This only removes the notification 15 minutes before battery is empty?
<Lure> sebas: yes, because one more is 20 lines lower (after critical check)
<sebas> Lure: Did you commit that aswell?
<jdong_> imbrandon: it seems to just search packages.ubuntu.com
<Lure> sebas: I have also found the typo that prevented your fix for flat battery to not work
<sebas> Ah!
* Lure considers bed in order not to start introducing typos myself ;-)
<sebas> Yeah, same here.
<jdong_> gnomefreak: there's the kubuntu package menu, which is nothing more than launching dpkg -i in a xterm
<jdong_> gnomefreak: it doesn't do the dependency resolution that gdebi does
<sebas> I only see the removal in the diff, btw.
<sebas> Not the typo fix, not the notify elsewhere
<Riddell> ryanakca: in debian/control add sharutils to the build-depends, and to get the patch back you have to run  uudecode foo.diff.uu in debian/rules
<sebas> Ah, there's the typo
<Lure> sebas: still not enough for my laptop - charge_level.current does not exist
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-07
<Lure> sebas: reporting.current and reporting.last_full exist though and look sane here - I can add this as last fallback
<sebas> Sure.
<gnomefreak> ok thanks jdong_ 
<sebas> Fixes look good, thanks.
<gnomefreak> is anyone using kde 3.5.2/3.5.3?
<lnxkde> check my blog and tell me if you think it need something more? please people :D www.lnxkde.blogspot.com
<lnxkde> 3.5.4 here
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> i need 2 people or 1 person with bot konq 3.5.2 and/or 3.5.3
<gnomefreak> s/bot/both
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: For ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: a bug im working on
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I have 3.5.3
<gnomefreak> oik give me a sec 
<gnomefreak> https://secure.fundsxpress.com/piles/fxweb.pile/login?iid=4LSBLI
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: does that show for you?
<gnomefreak> that page will either open for you or error and tell you to install a newer version of netscape ect
<Riddell> lnxkde: it would be better if it didn't use homophobic terminology
<lnxkde> true
<lnxkde> Riddell: sorry 
<lnxkde> Riddell: just updated
<Riddell> lnxkde: much better :)
<lnxkde> what you think I should add or remove?
<lnxkde> or fix?
<imbrandon> the plf you have breezy repos, if your gonna use those you might atlease use the dapper ones ;)
<gnomefreak> is there plans to send 3.5.3 to dapper? as default?
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, not afaik
<gnomefreak> if hobbsee is right and im right it might be a very good idea
<imbrandon> it would be too much to backport, better just to fix problems
<lnxkde> imbrandon: true I have been using them since dapper realease wjn plf havent updated
<imbrandon> seveas repos > plf anyhow ;)
<gnomefreak> she says theres a bug with banking sites and konq. 
<gnomefreak> lnxkde: !easysource ;)
<lnxkde> what?
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> lnxkde: go there those are a list of extra repos :)
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, yea i seen it, its a https bug, but i still dont see the reason for backporting a whole DE for that
<gnomefreak> plf being one of them
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: i dont know what is wrong with it im trying to find someone to test it on 3.5.2 and 3.5.3 to see if anything changed or atleast confirm it would be good
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, yea but thats still something that can goto -updates or -security as a patch , no real need for the whole DE
<imbrandon> brb
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: agreed
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, just beet a kubuntu 6.06.1 livecd
<imbrandon> and try it ;)
<imbrandon> food time bbiab
<imbrandon> s/beet/boot
<gnomefreak> ah didnt think of that :)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Sorry for the delay.  That URL works in konqueror here
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: 3.5.3
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: That is correct
<gnomefreak> or 3.5.2?
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<Hawkwind> Yep
<gnomefreak> im gonna see if i cant try booting livecd
<gnomefreak> brb
<lnxkde> imbrandon: thankx updated the blog with the latest plf :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> and now for something at least a little bit different:
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kdm_idea.png
* imbrandon looks
<imbrandon> WOW
<kwwii> the icons are just quickly done, to prove the idea
<imbrandon> thats the best thing i've seen so far, thats a good mix of blue purple
<imbrandon> i would raise the logo just a TAD more though, to make it stand out more, still over lap but higher
<imbrandon> but thats fskin awesom ( compared to now LOL )
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> we will see if there is enough time to get that kind of thing to work
<imbrandon> friday the 13th , heh i just noticed
<Riddell> kwwii: lovely
<imbrandon> now i rember why i hated gentoo, its fskin taking 2 days to emerge everything
<Hawkwind> kwwii: That is exceptional looking
<kwwii> good to hear people like it ;-)
<Riddell> imbrandon: this begs the obvious question of.. huh?
<imbrandon> Riddell, heh my cluster still runs gentoo ( unless you can convince the ubuntu kernel team to make a xbox kernel package heheh )
<imbrandon> vmlinuz.xbe ;)
<imbrandon> i picked up 2 more ( to bring the total to 10 ) xboxes , but the thing is you cant image the drives becosue of the hdd locking in the bios
<imbrandon> so i have to install/emerge everything to add an xbox to the cluster
<kwwii> any good reason not to update my ppc edgy box?
<Riddell> kwwii: any good reason to update it?
<kwwii> Riddell: sound would be nice eventually
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> that's why I have a radio
<Riddell> DAB has some groovy stations on it
<sebas> The sound driver is not fixed in the kernel edgy ships, or is it backported?
<kwwii> Riddell: man, you need to come to southern germany and listen to the radio
* sebas grins.
<imbrandon> kwwii, sucks ?
<kwwii> the radio here is total crap
<sebas> kwwii: Time to get into kernel compiling :>
<kwwii> well, it is great if you like bon jovi and lionel richie, interspersed with "it's raining men"
<imbrandon> plus frostwire rocks ;)
<sebas> Celine Dion, not to forget
<imbrandon> hahaha
<kwwii> sebas: dude, if I knew a person who knew what they were doing I would try it :-)
<jdong_> imbrandon: but gentoo's optimized for my computer... I just emerged firefox with "-O99 -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -ffast-math -msse99" and it flies :)
<imbrandon> omg jdong die irl kthxbye
<jdong_> :)
<jdong_> but seriously, firefox does benefit here from some cflags loving
* imbrandon is listening to "Easy" by Lionel Ritchie [Amarok] 
<imbrandon> kwwii, just for you ^^
* jdong_ recompiles his ubuntu firefox packages with SSE2 :)
<jdong_> alright, who made the gtk-qt engine settings disappear from KSS?
<imbrandon> jdong while your at it compile it with qt widgets ( --with-default-toolkit=qt )
* jdong_ gets out pitchforks and torches
<jdong_> imbrandon: does that actually _work
<jdong_> ?
<imbrandon> dunno, its supose to, never tried
<jdong_> uhh
* jdong_ happily stays gtk-qt
<imbrandon> would be nice to have a firefox-kde packages though ;)
<imbrandon> i dont think any other distro does it
<imbrandon> probably good reason too
<imbrandon> lol
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:sebas] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings - Next Meeting:  7 September, 2100 UTC
<sebas> (removed hwdb + p-m links)
<sebas> The topic now actually fits on 5000px wide screens!
<imbrandon> ahh i was just trying to see what changed ;)
<kwwii> imbrandon: that is probably the best song that guy wrote
<imbrandon> kwwii, hahah yea its the only one i had in my collection ;)
<sebas> Yes, even faith no more knows.
<kwwii> we was a commodore, or?
<imbrandon> not sure
<sebas> !bed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kwwii> s/we/he
<imbrandon> gnight sebas
* sebas kicks stoopid ubotu 
<sebas> gnight
<kwwii> night sebas 
<sebas> :*
<jdong_> @lart sebas kicking ubotu
<imbrandon> now that was a joke , but /this/ is good , man nickleback rocks
* imbrandon is listening to "Rockstar" by Nickelback on All The Right Reasons [Amarok] 
<imbrandon> ;)
* jdong_ kicks ubotu, too :)
<imbrandon> ok enough of that script
<imbrandon>  .... i'm gonna trade this life for fortune and fame , i'll even cut my hair and change my name ..... 
<imbrandon> kwwii, but to answer you , my ppc runs edgy fine , but then again it installes from the livecd fine too
* jdong_ anxiously but ner
<jdong_> grr
<imbrandon> sooo take that with some salt ;)
<jdong_> stupid enter key
* jdong_ anxiously but nervously awaits kernel update :)
<imbrandon> hrm i wonder if i should try to compile a ubuntu xbox kernel
<jdong_> imbrandon: probably not :)
<jdong_> imbrandon: why not have your gentoo kernel boot ubuntu?
<jdong_> debootstrap is available in portage, right?
<imbrandon> ohh wow, someone already has ........ http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/xbox-cromwell
<imbrandon> jdong yea debootstap is in portage, thats how i use the xbox to compile sid/edgy packages
<kwwii> imbrandon: yeah, my laptop does as well, but I just got the wlan running, so I do not want to mess it up :p
<imbrandon> heheh airport extreem or airport classic? my classic works outa the box
<imbrandon> just have to put the wep key in
<kwwii> extreme
<imbrandon> ahhh yea restriced firmware stuff
<kwwii> wow, I needed to put the firmware bits in the right dir
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> yea for the extreeme, the classic "just works"(tm)
<imbrandon> just have to load the airport and orinoco modules
<imbrandon> ( but the installer does that )
<jdong_> well... extreme works too.. all you have to do is modprobe bcm43xx and then cut the firmware and.... j/k :)
<imbrandon> hehe yea the extreeme works but is a pita
<imbrandon> as kwwii just noted ;)
<jdong_> shiny... new monodevelop
<jdong_> that doesn't compile on edgy :)
<imbrandon> newer than 0.11 ?
<kwwii> Riddell: what are the individual percentage icons in power manager for? it uses a nifty tooltip to show the percent
<jdong_> imbrandon: 0.12 :)
<jdong_> imbrandon: code completion working for C# generics
<kwwii> I won't ask why two of them open every time I start kde
<jdong_> imbrandon: compiles if you yank out nunit though :)
* gnomefreak falling in love with kuake
<gnomefreak> btw imbrandon ty i was able to open in with 6.06 live kubuntu
* kwwii reboots to see the new usplash
<kwwii> brb
<jdong_> WHERE IS MY NEW KERNEL????
<jdong_> j/k ;)
<Hawkwind> Linux Britannia 2.6.17.11 #1 SMP Thu Aug 24 21:42:52 CDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hawkwind> :P
<Hawkwind> Nothing newer except beta stuff
<jdong_> Hawkwind: yeah yeah, I have that crap in my bzr branches, too
<jdong_> don't feel like breaking it out :)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<jdong_> I dist-upgraded to edgy for a reason dammit
<Hawkwind> This is on Dapper
<jdong_> Hawkwind: I had my custom 2.6.17.11's when I ran dapper, too
<jdong_> then I got tired of maintaining a half-dapper half-edgy system :)
<kwwii> well, that was quick
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> after updating I get 8-10 lines more error messages
<kwwii> nifty
<kwwii> no usplash at all yet
<jdong_> :)
* kwwii gets the feeling that we will be using the old usplash again for edgy
<imbrandon> hrm lug radio live ( with jono ) in 30 minutes
<kwwii> jono? is that bono's brother?
<uni`nix> lug radio live?  at 1am
<uni`nix> haha ya
<uni`nix> jono is doing the radio show that they do in new york or whatever..i think that is tonight
<imbrandon> uni`nix, yea its in 30 minutes ( live broadcast )
<uni`nix> man..i miss all the good stuff
<imbrandon> kwwii, jono the ubuntu community manager or what ever his title is
<imbrandon> heh
<uni`nix> i will grab a recording later
<uni`nix> that radio show is usually pretty blah...every now and then they have some good stuff though
<kwwii> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> yea i dont like the show much either but i catch it when they have someone from ubuntu on
<imbrandon> like the last one i listened to they had sabdfl
<ryanakca> imbrandon: Riddell: uploading qcomicbook
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ok 
<freeflying> morning all
<imbrandon> kwwii, http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=758
<ryanakca> kwwii: I'm creating the .dsc for that icon set... I'll upload it shortly, I'll run it threw pbuilder-edgy first
<kwwii> ryanakca: I thought we couldn#t use it?
<ryanakca> can you run multiple instance of plbuilder at once?
<kwwii> ryanakca: probably
<ryanakca> kwwii: I worked it out with the guy and all
<imbrandon> ryanakca, yea
<kwwii> ryanakca: ;-)
<ryanakca> kwwii: he had downloaded from everaldo... so, he had to ask (he didn't download from kde-look)
<kwwii> ahhhhh
<ryanakca> kwwii: oh, and the guy would prefer that we put in a way to switch to his wierd kmenu icon during install instead of the sane normal klogo... follow his wishes or not?
<kwwii> to be honest, unless we get a full theme which is better, or a partial one which highights our dist.-look I am not sure if it is a good idea to change icons since we will do it again for kde4
<ryanakca> his klogo icon is a bird-like monster called ferny. He also packaged a sane blue klogo icon...
<kwwii> ryanakca: definitely do not follow his kmenu idea :p
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> thank-you. Didn't think so :)
<kwwii> the one interesting thing about the bird is that when kde starts the icon bounces (the animation I hate) and it almost looks like it is flapping it's wings
<kwwii> but even if I like a freaky mutant owl, I do not want it on the main menu :-)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> nor do I... if it was a bird watching encyclopedia-like app, maybe.
<kwwii> although it has some neat icons, the ones in the default panel setup look pretty bad at that size
<Riddell> kwwii: the percentage icons are used in both the tooltip and the systray icon
<ryanakca> I dont have the default panel setup, and holy... holy! running 2 pbuilders and a dist-upgrade at once on this machine was a bad idea...
<ryanakca> Sysinfo for 'rkavanagh': Linux 2.6.17-6-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 996 MHz (1995 bogomips), HD: 37/186GB, RAM: 353/375MB, 191 proc's, 6.21d up
<ryanakca> s/holy!/ 
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thanks...sorry for the stupid question, I do not even have a battery
* ryanakca hates it when you don't see something when you type it and you type it twice
<kwwii> ryanakca: I hate it worse when I type something in the wrong window
<ryanakca> lol
<kwwii> one of the biggest features I can think of that I miss from SUSE is to install without wiping out a home dir
<Riddell> kwwii: you can do that
<kwwii> Riddell: how?
<Riddell> just don't format whatever partition the home directory is on
<kwwii> I guess it is somewhere in the partitioner
<kwwii> well, I only have one partition for all of root
<kwwii> next time I wipe everything I should simply make a /home partition, I know
<kwwii> but then how do I update all my desktop settings?
<Riddell> update in what way?
<kwwii> ahhh, forget that
<kwwii> it is late
<kwwii> I should go to bed
<kwwii> soon
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> I cannot stop working on KDM
<kwwii> I saw that the knot2 edgy theme is already on kde-look.org
<Riddell> I wonder who did that
<kwwii> well, I will wait with any update for a while
<kwwii> get the most bang for the buck, so to speak
<Riddell> Knot 3 probably next week
<kwwii> around which day?
<kwwii> I could include the usplash, kdm, ksplash, wallpaper, and update the amarok theme
<kwwii> imbrandon: why is the right corner of every about page still blue?
<Riddell> kwwii: not sure which day, hopefully towards the end of the week
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, the more towards the end, the better
<kwwii> probably have to tweak the colors and the window deco as well
<imbrandon> kwwii, becosue the images arent done ( the only one i finished was konqueror ) and it got uploaded to kdebase ( not kdelibs )
<imbrandon> or vice versa
<imbrandon> the konqi top-right-konqueror.png i sent to Riddell but somehow dident make it in the patch
<imbrandon> actualy i think it did , just the worgong place
<imbrandon> wrong*
<Riddell> the help documentation has the purple blue fun the other way round :)
<imbrandon> most of the images should have went to /kdeui/about but the top right png's are in the /<appname>/about
<imbrandon> wow nice LOL
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> the help center is using the konqui image
<imbrandon> that is supose to be in <konqui>/about 
<Riddell> I just did what you told me :)
<imbrandon> hehe yea , i probably told you wrong in the mail, there was one image from that email that needed to be in another package
<imbrandon> the images are spread between kdebase and kdelibs
<imbrandon> so it kinda sucks
<kwwii> well, we need to work that out
<kwwii> and I am not sure if the total purple effect is the best anyway
<imbrandon> yea i dont like it either
<kwwii> I mean, purple is nice, but let's not go too far
<imbrandon> special with the more blue 
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> it sounded good but in practice it sucks
<imbrandon> plus ontop of that , those arent
<kwwii> it has been my opinion, since I made the bg's, that the blue-purple version will be default because everyone will like it more
<imbrandon> easy to change if someone wants to change from the default theme
<kwwii> the orange-purple was meant to sell everyone on purple and give them something to complain about
<kwwii> although I like it myself
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> tbh i say we revert the purple stuff on all the /about pages and leave it default
<kwwii> I think that the orange-purple version ties in nicely with Ubuntu
<imbrandon> but what do you think kwwii / Riddell ?
<kwwii> imbrandon: for now at least, we should
<imbrandon> heh orange and purple done mix well
<kwwii> or we should work on it some more
<imbrandon> to me
<kwwii> we could actually change the pics a bit
<imbrandon> well i say revert it for knot3 and then work on it as we have time ...... hows that ?
<imbrandon> its just a diff so should be easy to pull out
<kwwii> sounds best, as we will have a new blue-purple wallpaper, the blue will probably fit to some extent
<imbrandon> on next recompile
<imbrandon> kwwii, yea we'll just add some purple hilights on some things 
<imbrandon> and leave the blue for the most part
<kwwii> imbrandon: I could see the blue simply changing to the lighter blue in the middle of the new wallpaper
<imbrandon> that way too if someone ( like me ) changes from the default theme they arent totaly stuck with an unchangeable image either
<kwwii> perhaps a few purple things in the text usage, etc.
<imbrandon> yea exactly, just in the css, not the iamges
<imbrandon> images*
<kwwii> exactly
<imbrandon> ok i'll try to wrap that up in the next little while
<kwwii> yeah, time for bed here
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<imbrandon> hehe sleep well kwwii
<imbrandon> i should be arround earlier tomarrow
<kwwii> 2:43 am is late enough
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> my son is still on summer vacation from school
<imbrandon> (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist 0)
<imbrandon> gah
<kwwii> and he somehow wants to get up early every day
<imbrandon> hehehe
<imbrandon> but durring school days sleep in ;)
<kwwii> hehe, yeah...funny how that works
<ryanakca> ooh... we swtiched to upstart, eh?
<ryanakca> nice :)
<Riddell> so long as you never shut down your computer
<ryanakca> oh... ???
<ryanakca> aptitude dist-upgrade automaticly installed it and uninstalled sysvinit
* ryanakca is ready to CTRL-C...
<ryanakca> Riddell: anything I should know about? cancel the upgrade?
<Riddell> ryanakca: nah, should be fine
<Riddell> hi beligum 
<beligum> hi Riddell
<beligum> almost done packaging :)
<ryanakca> beligum: you released those libraries and that screen capturing app?
<beligum> jip
<ryanakca> good :)
<ryanakca> you packaging them? or do I still have a go at them?
<ryanakca> upload them to REVU tommorow night... in time for REVU day...
<ryanakca> or at least try
<beligum> tomorrow REVU-day ?
<ryanakca> Friday
<ryanakca> Before the feature freeze
<ryanakca> UniverseFreeze I mean
<beligum> Can I get that REVU-URL again please? did a poweroff in the wrong shell :-$
<ryanakca> meaning we can't upload stuff to the Universe any more...
<ryanakca> revu.tauware.de I think...
<ryanakca> yes
<Riddell> beligum: have you asked for an account yet?
<beligum> no, not yet
<Riddell> beligum: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<beligum> ah, k, that's the one I was looking for
<ryanakca> so your packaging it?
<beligum> jip, on it right now
<ryanakca> kk
<beligum> people told me I should do it myself
<beligum> don't ask me why
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> packaging is fun
<ryanakca> and hey, if theres something wrong with it, you know the code and how to fix it :)
<beligum> that's true
<beligum> whow, apparently, I'm already subscribed to Launchpad
<beligum> it's like the M$ Passport feeling all over again
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> wiki and launchpad and bazaar share the same database (I think)
<beligum> you'd think
<beligum> damn, I forgot how to NOT include the header files
<beligum> in a make build script
<beligum> In Makefile.am, I've pkginclude_HEADERS
<beligum> but those header files get installed, how do I prevent this?
<beligum> substitute with include_HEADERS ?
<Riddell> noinclude_HEADERS or something like that
<beligum> Ok, got registered with pgp at launchpad
<uni`nix> now, you just gotta sign that CoC, become an Ubuntero, and you are on your way to....i don't know actually, so you can just fill this in with whatever ;)
<crimsun> (membership)
<uni`nix> ya that too ;)
<kwwii> membership=good
<kwwii> oops, I am sleeping
<ryanakca> imbrandon: Riddell: uploaded qcomicbook
<ryanakca> and I'm going to bed, so any comments you have, can you post them on REVU?
<Riddell> ryanakca: to where?
<ryanakca> Riddell: just a second... I'll get REVU link
<beligum> ok, just sold my soul ;-)
<Riddell> ryanakca: that's fine, I can find it
<beligum> 2nd package nearly done
<Riddell> although I'm ofdf to bed too
<ryanakca> Riddell: well, I won't be back till around this time tommorow.... schools back in session :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: G'night :D
* uni`nix wants to sleep now
<ryanakca> imbrandon: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3044
<Riddell> beligum: you can put the .debs and sources on any web server if you want us to look at them before you get your revu account set up of course
* Riddell beds
<beligum> Would someone be prepared to look at the .debs for ScreenKast and libinstrudeo?
<beligum> http://instrudeo.bpower2.com/packages/ubuntu-dapper/
<beligum> I'll come back tomorrow, got to get some sleep, before you all read lines and lines of bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<beligum> bye
<Jucato> mornin' Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato :)
* Hobbsee notes that her email has exploded.
<uni`nix> hiya Hobbsee ;)
<uni`nix> exploded?
<Hobbsee> the total unread jumped from 1 to 80.
<uni`nix> hehe
<uni`nix> is the Ubuntu Uploader/Syncher working again?
<Hobbsee> when wasnt it?
<Hobbsee> and you're meaning soyuz, or what?
<uni`nix> hehe
<uni`nix> no, edgy-changes or commits rather
<uni`nix> the Ubuntu Installer at times loads up a bunch of files and hits the inbox kind of hard
<uni`nix> Ubuntu users is anohter one
<Hobbsee> uni`nix: that's because it's manually done.
<uni`nix> ya
<uni`nix> oh well..time to head home
<uni`nix> cya in a few
<Jucato> imbrandon: the Storage Media in Konqueror's navigation panel still uses "media:/"
<imbrandon> storage media ?
<Jucato> yes, Konqueror's Navigation panel, Services > Storage Media
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<Jucato> heh, sorry if I was being vague :)
<Jucato> just remembered you saying to inform you if some things still point to media:/ :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> what is the gcc version for dapper?
<Hobbsee> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<nixternal> 4.0.3
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> grrr ;)
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
* Hobbsee has found a powerpoint.  yay
<imbrandon> ?
<Hobbsee> remind me to get a laptop that has a better battery life next time.
<imbrandon> *cough*apple*cough*
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i'd sell you my lappy but shipping would be insane
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> what are the battery life on them like?
<imbrandon> mine gets 4+ hours deepending on what i'm doing
<freeflying> imbrandon: ibook?
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> if i dont compile or use the cd-rom about 5 , if i do about 3 or 3.5
<imbrandon> yea an ibook freeflying
<imbrandon> most of the time its a mix so i get about 4 ;)
* freeflying 's only 3 hrs
<imbrandon> freeflying, 3 hours is still better than most x86 laptops that get aobut 45 minutes if your lucky
<imbrandon> hehe
<freeflying> imbrandon: some thinkpad can use 4 hrs  :)
<imbrandon> yea but most thinkpads i've seen that can have zero nice features like the other x86 or apples ;)
<imbrandon> sides they dont make thinkpads anymore , well IBM dosent
<freeflying> I prepare to buy a thinkpad  :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<freeflying> using ibook, I can't do may stuffs in China  :p
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you check out https://launchpad.net/bugs/54326 please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54326 in kdelibs "Broken kdelibs4-dev package" [Untriaged,Rejected]  
<Hobbsee> is that from your packages?
<imbrandon> dosent it say rejected
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: apparently it's a bug for something else, i changed the status back
<imbrandon> um you unrejected it ? did you reporduce it ?
<imbrandon> becosue i cant
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dapper?
<imbrandon> yes
<Hobbsee> i set it to unconfirmed
<imbrandon> right but my thinking is someone rejected it for a reason
<imbrandon> and if it cant be reporduced
<imbrandon> then why unreject it
<Jucato> hm... is there a way I could check if it's installed on my dapper system, while I'm on edgy?
<imbrandon> Jucato, a chroot would work if you set one up
<Jucato> oh... except that :)
<Jucato> I was going to check if I had kdelibs4-dev installed :)
<imbrandon> heh where is your dapper mounted ?
<Jucato>  /media/hdb1 :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i set it rejected
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: due to unsynced mirrors or something
<Hobbsee> didnt even think about dapper
<imbrandon> chroot /media/hdb1 /bin/bash
<imbrandon> its that simple ;)
<Jucato> ah ok, will try :)
<abattoir> could it be becuase he doesnt have backports enabled by any chance?
<abattoir> *he/she
<Jucato> ?
<imbrandon> no , what does backports have to do with it ?
<Jucato> he's just trying to install kdelibs4-dev...
<Jucato> imbrandon: does that command need a "sudo"?
<Hobbsee> he/she/it
<imbrandon> Jucato, possibly
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i'm an "it" now ;)
<imbrandon> everyone is an "it" ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: are you now?  why so?
<abattoir> backports/updates/security updates...
<imbrandon> dunno just being silly
* Hobbsee is a green bug eyed alien type it.
<imbrandon> abattoir, update and security updates are seperate from backports, the former is supported the latter isnt
<imbrandon> and enabled by default where the latter isnt
<Hobbsee> neither should let anything break though.
<Hobbsee> by the same token, universe isnt supported
<Jucato> hm.. seems like I have it installed on my Dapper
<imbrandon> and none have anything to do with that bug
<imbrandon> Jucato, yea , it should stay rejected then, it was probably a pre-release dapper bug
<imbrandon> done deal ;)
<imbrandon> see wasent too hard ;)
<Jucato> err... wait... 2 versions of kdelibs4-dev?
<imbrandon> Jucato, type exit to leave the chroot
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that last comment was a day or so ago?
<Jucato> err 3 versions..
<imbrandon> Jucato, dpkg -l|grep ii|grep <pkgname>
<imbrandon> you cant have 3 installed
<Hobbsee> or just apt-cache policy kdelibs-dev
<Jucato> not installed, but 3 available from different sources
<Jucato> used madison
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, that dosent tell you if its installed
<imbrandon> neither does madison
<Jucato> dapper main, dapper-security, and kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> madsion == wrong tool for the job
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sure it does
<Jucato> eh :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, try to install it
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ahh 
<Jucato> I already have it installed
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: under "Installed: "
<imbrandon> ahh ok good deal, you can "exit" to leave the chroot
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> yay! I learned another trick :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, true , i use grep becouse i look for more than one package most of the time
<Jucato> chroot ftw :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: point
<nixternal> init 0 ftw
<imbrandon> Jucato, chroot is a powerfull tool, be carefull with it ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: exactly.  i've asked that the doco get updated to add that in, but it hasnt happened yet, to my knowledge
<imbrandon> just FYI
* Jucato is always very, very, very careful in CLI...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, add chroot ?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that is all being worked on, slowly but surely...im not part of that hard project, that is for sure
* Jucato is even afraid of using rm -rf under any circumstance...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how are chroots dangerous?  particularly if you're logged into one.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, yeah.  that's one of the more dangerous commands
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, becouse you login as ROOT ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: right.
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: not over your own system though
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: in a chroot
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, he was ROOT on his dapper box ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you can rm -rf anythign you like in the chroot, and it makes no difference once you ctrl+d...
<Hobbsee> ahh okay
<Hobbsee> yes, well
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yes it does
<imbrandon> OMG
<imbrandon> your thinking pbuilder
* Hobbsee contemplates that.
<Hobbsee> yes
<imbrandon> NOT pbuilder
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> so i figured :P
<imbrandon> a full chroot like i told him, you rm -rf something in a chroot its GONE ;)
<Jucato> maybe I won't need to login as root if the partition's UID/GID was mine?
<imbrandon> Jucato, the command chroot alone makes you login as root
<Jucato> ah
<imbrandon> chroots are very dangerous if not used right, like if he "sudo chroot /dev/hdb1 /bin/bash" then "sudo apt-get remove kde*" and logged into dapper it would not have kde
<Hobbsee> true that
<Jucato> ouch...
<imbrandon> its loke logging onto the system with your running kernel as root
<Hobbsee> i was thinking of a dapper pbuilder chroot that you were logged into.  *shrugs*
<imbrandon> s/loke/like
* Jucato is afraid whenever he sees "#" signs....
<imbrandon> yea pbuilder is not a "true" chroot , well it is but it has many other scripts that "reset" it on logout
<imbrandon> pbuilder is totaly diffrent
<imbrandon> thus at the end of a build you see "cleaning build env...." 
<imbrandon> thats "resetting" it to pristine condition
* Jucato looks at imbrandon and sees a huge repository of Linux knowledge... :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: actually, it doesnt get reset.  i'm going to be nitpicky
<imbrandon> the only ceveat to that is when you use "pbuilder login --save-after-login"
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it extracts the stuff out of the base tarball, and builds a chroot in $pbuilder/$distro/builds/
<Hobbsee> it just deletes the directory
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, well it gets deleted and never used again and the next use is a new base untar 
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> it doesnt modify the base.tgz unless you update it.
<imbrandon> same result
<Hobbsee> tha'ts my *point* :P
<imbrandon> well it does if you use --save-after-login ;)
* Jucato watches imbrandon's and Hobbsee's conversation like a ping pong match...
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true that.  but who uses --save-after-login anwyay?  if you were going to do that, you may as well run a chroot and be done with it, because it's not goign to be pristine the next time you use it anyway.
<imbrandon> still point is "chroot" the command can be just as dangerous as loggin in as root but can be even more powerfull for recovery from say a botched install using a livecd ;)
<Hobbsee> well, logging in as root is of course dangerous.  was that the debate here?  :P
<Jucato> hm... actually it all started with whether the bug report needs to be rejected or unconfirmed...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, alot of times, its easier to, say if your doing a package that needs a lib thats not in the repos but want a clean compile other than that, you copy the base manualy , save-after-login then minstall the lib  compile cop the old base back and done
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ewww.
<imbrandon> hey you asked why ;)
<imbrandon> thats the "right" way ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i tend either add the extra repo i want, and --override-config or just sudo pbuilder login, wget the file, dpkg -i it, apt-get -f install, and then do whatever else.
<imbrandon> otherwise you would have to compile the lib, upload it wait for it to hit the archive, then update the pbuilder then build the app
<imbrandon> yea that works if its in another repo
* nixternal tips his hat and bids farewell
<imbrandon> but not if its a new lib like say libmtp
<nixternal> g'nite
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's where i use wget :P
* Jucato hopes that one day he'll be able to make heads or tails of this discussion..
<Hobbsee> after installing it of course
<imbrandon> Jucato, lol
* Hobbsee is semi suprised at not havign to dpkg -i apt*.deb or something equally annoying.
<imbrandon> ture , they both do the same thing , just diffrent ways
<imbrandon> but with my way you dont have to worry about getting the finished deb OUT of the chroot when done
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> point.  guess you want to do that, too.
<imbrandon> unless you waana copy your gpg key etc to the chroot and dput it from there , thats a pita
<Hobbsee> urgh
<imbrandon> more math(s) ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> no, the idea of installing all of that, just to dput
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> or you could ssh it somewhere, of course, unsigned
<imbrandon> still a pita 
* Hobbsee wonders if you can copy from inside teh chroot, out.
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, no thats the point of a chroot , you cant
<imbrandon> its cutoff fromt he rest of the system
<Hobbsee> yes.
* Hobbsee gives up
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee goes off to eat something, and to class.
<imbrandon> though you can bindmount
<imbrandon> hahah /me quits
* Jucato wanders of and thinks of going to sleep extra early for the meeting...
<imbrandon> 3 minutes left on my 1.6 gb download
<Jucato> Hobbsee: be sure to get something to eat, not someone :)
<imbrandon> heh i'll be awake from now till the meeting then sleep afterwords probably
* Hobbsee eats imbrandon 
* imbrandon hides his hands from Hobbsee
<imbrandon> ouch
<Hobbsee> too slow.
<imbrandon> lol
<Jucato> lol
* imbrandon hands Hobbsee a sugar free sugar cookie
<Jucato> oh.. so everyone can ping imbrandon today coz he's gonna be awake :)
<Hobbsee> nooo!
<imbrandon> Jucato, not likely ;)
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: there are more bugs for you to fix in amarok i see.  get to it
<imbrandon> and a glass of milk ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea i see them , i'll get to some today
<Hobbsee> nice
* Jucato hopes that there will be a Dapper bug hunting day after Edgy's release..
<imbrandon> some i'm waiting on for soyuz
<Hobbsee> Jucato: unlikely.
<imbrandon> Jucato, not likely
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, only if people bring in patches or something.
<Jucato> actually, the KDE 3.5.4 bugs
<Jucato> oh well... wishful thinking :)
<imbrandon> 3.5.4 isnt official soooooo
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> patches will be to 3.5.2 only for dapper
<Jucato> hey, Riddel said it was. officially Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> it is
<imbrandon> but not defautl
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if they occur at all, you mean.
<Jucato> patches to KDE 3.5.2? never heard of it :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, heh yea , only MAJOR bugs and or security for dapper  ( and edgy for that matter ) after release
<imbrandon> err Jucato
<Jucato> ok.. I must have heard wrong :)
<Hobbsee> people wont care about edgy so much though, after release, because it's not LTS
<Hobbsee> people seem to be under the illusion that LTS == less bugs
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> lol
<Jucato> not if they install KDE 3.5.4. though...
<Hobbsee> anyway, class started 10 mins ago
<imbrandon> lts , late to ship ;) hehehehehe
<Hobbsee> well, we cant do mucha bout a buggy upstream.  *shrugs*
<Jucato> btw, there would still be some who'd want Edgy just because of the kernel...
* Hobbsee runs
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of course.  i'd imagine most would update anyway
<Jucato> heh
* imbrandon thinks about turning on the radio broadcast
<Jucato> hm.. an update on nvidia-glx...
<Jucato> I wonder if that really is ryanakca... or just reconnectiong...
<Jucato> is it me or did the GNOME 2.16 icons just got more... cartoonish?
<Jucato> imbrandon: if you're not too busy, I'd just like to ask something
<imbrandon> ask away , if i know i'll answer
<imbrandon> if not i'll tell you to google ;)
<Jucato> does it matter if I'm using Dapper's GRUB with Edgy entries in menu.lst?
<Jucato> I mean,would I be missing anything?
<imbrandon> nope
<imbrandon> dosent matter at all
<Jucato> ah thanks :)
<Jucato> still couldn't get over that Error 18 experience :)
<Jucato> I'm going to rearrange/remake my partitions after Edgy is released. I've learned my lessons... (and need still to learn some more...)
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> and I'll probably take you up on your offer to teach me, after Edgy :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Jucato, here ya go http://federation.imbrandon.com/kde-osx-install.png
<imbrandon> reinstalling it with the new kde4 binarys
<Jucato> rawr!
<Jucato> what installer is that?
<imbrandon> the one rangerrick makes from the packages me and him and dcode put togather ( with kwwii art hehe )
<Jucato> nice... /me drools...
<Jucato> I can only dream of Oxygen for now... until I learn how to build it from SVN...
<imbrandon> its even using the oxgyen icons becouse they were made for kde4 ;)
<Jucato> btw, the Oxygen guys don't have plans of doing a new KDE icon for KDE4?
<imbrandon> the one you see in that installer is the updated one
<Jucato> but that's almost the same as everaldo's (....)
<Jucato> so nice... I could keep staring at that 59% all day...
<imbrandon> umm no
<imbrandon> thats not "everaldos" at all
<imbrandon> he helped with the old kde3 one
<Jucato> oh
<imbrandon> err kde2
<Jucato> ah, the KDE Logo Crystal SVG... but not the KDE Logo itself... :)
* Jucato saves imbrandon's screenshot :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hold on i'll make another of an app running 
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> *looks for seomthing to run*
<Jucato> you really want to make me drool irl, don't you....
<Jucato> just a bit more and I probably will :)
<imbrandon> Jucato,  http://federation.imbrandon.com/krita.png 
<imbrandon> theres krita running ;)
<imbrandon> native kde4/osx
<Jucato> rawr!
<Jucato> icons aren't Oxygen yet, right?
<Jucato> so nice :)
<imbrandon> not yet , will be in a few days
* Jucato needs crash course in compiling/building oxygen from SVN
<imbrandon> check it out and run the sh script
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> there's a .sh script? 
<Jucato> nice
<imbrandon> yea , do you know how to install an icon set ?
* Jucato saves screenshot again...
<Jucato> only the "regular" way
<imbrandon> ... as in goto the control pannel and pint it to the tar.gz
<imbrandon> point*
<imbrandon> right ?
<Jucato> yep
<imbrandon> not unzip the tar etc etc etc
<Jucato> ah yes. I had to repeat that over and over again to some guys in the forums...
<imbrandon> here is a snapshot a made a few days ago of oxgyen
<imbrandon> dont give the url out becouse i dont want my server hammered
<imbrandon> http://federation.imbrandon.com/oxygen_2006-08-18-01-03.tar.gz
<imbrandon> save ya some trubbly
<Jucato> thanks!
<Jucato> I don't even give your repos out :)
<imbrandon> repos i dont mind
<imbrandon> anything on federation.* i dont realy want the public to have though
<imbrandon> as thats my cable modem 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> so whenever there's a new snapshot released, I'd have to get it from SVN and build it again?
<imbrandon> there isnt a releases
<imbrandon> that was the day i checked it out and made the atr
<imbrandon> tar*
<Jucato> ah
<imbrandon> for myself
<Jucato> yay almost done!
<Jucato> done :)
<Jucato> whoa!
<Jucato> so nice! :)
<Jucato> thank you thank you thank you!! :)
<imbrandon> brb afk
<Jucato> :)
<seaLne> does anyone else get an empty popup when mousing over guidance pm applet?
<abattoir> seaLne: works fine for me...
<abattoir> if its the systray icon, that you mean
<Jucato> works ok for me too, but then again, I'm on a desktop PC... "No battery found" pops up...
<seaLne> yeah i'm on a desktop
<Lure> seaLne: new version will not start on desktops
<Jucato> Lure: is this new version out already? or still coming?
<Lure> Jucato: just in svn
<Lure> Jucato: but this is pretty much the only difference to the one currently in edgy
<Jucato_> ah
<Jucato> that's nice. bye bye little green battery...
<Tonio_> yop
<danimo> heya Tonio_
<danimo> Tonio_: how are you?
<_-InFeRnO-_> ?
<Tonio_> hey danimo ;)
<Tonio_> well I'm pretty fine :)
<danimo> Tonio_: btw: we talked about how you thought it was hard to get into kde development. we are currently reworking dev.kde.org. the new page will be an open wiki
<Tonio_> danimo: euh... I only rarely talked about dev.kde.org since I'm not a coder myselft....
<Tonio_> I am generally talking about bugs.kde.org, which I find very confusing, yes :)
<Tonio_> isn't that lure or anyone else that was talking about this instead of me ?
<danimo> Tonio_: bugs.k.o is going to be changed, too
<danimo> Tonio_: no I talked with you I think. shortly before linuxtag
<Tonio_> that's possible yes :) I've gotten crazy while searching for docs concerning the different options provided by, for example, dedesktop files :=
<Tonio_> desktop, sorry
<Tonio_> the information exists, but searching for it is....... a mess :)
<Tonio_> a wiki would be by far more appropriate in my view
<Tonio_> and that sounds very nice reading the bts is gonna change :)
<danimo> Tonio_: it will still be bugzilla though
<danimo> Tonio_: but we will probably improve things
<danimo> Tonio_: if you have suggestions, they're welcome
<Tonio_> danimo: yes but bugzilla offers lots of things that are disabled in the kde one
<Tonio_> danimo: I'll think about it and maybe give a little feedback, yes ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: what for instance?
<danimo> ok :)
<Tonio_> danimo: a simple thing, giving the possibility ot order bug ids by date
<Tonio_> without going to the advanced search
<Tonio_> that the kind of missing functions that make me crazy
<danimo> true
<Tonio_> danimo: when you search for a bug, you generally find kde2 stuff, which are globally useless today*
<Tonio_> the simple search should for example give the possibility to search for each major version, like kde v 2/3/4
<danimo> agreed
<Tonio_> how about bug 55436
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55436 in kdebase "Missing View-Mode toolbar button" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55436
<Tonio_> I agree this is important
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have found a way to configure this to only appear while browsing files, but not the web
<Tonio_> would you agree testing this setting ?
<Tonio_> that can be easilly removed is people don't appreciate
<Tonio_> toonights meeting can be a good way for people to give their feedback
<Jucato> I think I've encountered a few posts in the forums asking for that button...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd agree to test it but I don't see a way to have it that doesn't mean the button gets in the way
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it is an action, list that is merged
<Tonio_> the point is is it possible to disable the "khtml in use" actions and keep the other ones
<Tonio_> Riddell: works here :)
<Tonio_> so the button appear beofre the url toolbar are dissappear while khtml is used
<Tonio_> s/are/and
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture2.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the result, look fine to me
<Tonio_> anyone giving his opinion ? danimo maybe ?
<Tonio_> Jucato:  ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't like it, they take up too much space
<Jucato> hm... would it be better if the view-mode buttons were placed after the location bar instead? before or after the filter search?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that I can't put them on another toolbar since the toolbars to display are not depending the profiles in use....
<Tonio_> so they'll appear whatever is the content browsed...
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about going back to a 2 bars mode view with url location on the second one ?
<Riddell> defeats the point of our compact view
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is lots of people are complaning browsing files is quite complicated since lots of things are disabled
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need to find a compromise
<Tonio_> Riddell: were would you place those buttons ?
<Tonio_> I can search for a way to do what you want
<Tonio_> I agree that is pretty large in a 1024 configuration
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can had that to our context toolbar, but that means browsing files will have 2 toolbars loaded, sounds better for you ?
<Tonio_> s/had/add.... my english is horrible today, sorry
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about Jucato's idea ?
<Tonio_> near the dirfilter makes sense
<Riddell> it's probably an improvement but it still takes up too much space
<Riddell> three buttons for one function is daft anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree on that point, but there is no ther way to do....
<Tonio_> I would prefer one button like on windows or osx
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me search if there is a way to get the content of "view" -> "display type" in a button
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure there isn't without patching the code
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been able to do it, there only miss an icon :)
<Tonio_> I may found a way to get that done
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture3.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm sure you will like it :)
<Tonio_> just an icon and that will be okay
<Riddell> that is an improvement
<Riddell> still needs a patch in the code to give that menu an icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I have to patch to get it loaded only when browsing files
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can patch this I think
<beligum> hi all
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's go :)
<Riddell> hi beligum 
<beligum> that was a great night :)
<beligum> ScreenKast packages are ready
<beligum> Would someone be interested in a little review?
<beligum> http://instrudeo.bpower2.com/packages/ubuntu-dapper/
<Riddell> beligum: in a bit
<beligum> ok
<beligum> Before packaging, I adapted the build system, so the header files aren't included in the package, is that bad?
<Riddell> beligum: that's fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum doesn't look easy to patch :(
<kwwii> moin
<Jucato> hi kwwii! :)
<jdong> how do I nuke guidance-power-manager from startup?
<jdong> no offense to anyone who's put work into it, but I still like my kpowersave :)
<Jucato> jdong: remove it from /usr/share/autostart ?
<jdong> that sounds like a plan
<jdong> done
<jdong> muahaha
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> and I survived the kernel upgrade intact :)
<Jucato> jdong: err... I forgot that you could also right-click it and Quit, and choose Do No Start... :)
<jdong> no, it doesn't ask
<jdong> how rude
<jdong> only kpowersave asks that :)
<jdong> as does klaptopdaemon
<jdong> but guidance has the canonical take-over-the-world spirit
<jdong> so it doesn't ask
<Jucato> you might have selected "do not ask again" once... so there :)
<Jucato> oh actually...
<Jucato> it doesn't ask anymore lol
<Jucato> >.<
<jdong> does the kickoff menu thingie work in ubuntu?
<jdong> that'd be sweet to have in edgy :)
<beligum> ok, I did a dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot && dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot , is that's all I need to upload to REVU ?
<kwwii> Jucato: howdy
<kwwii> jdong: kickoff menu?
* Jucato hears the word "kickoff" and hyperventilates...
<beligum> hmmm, who was the owner of seerofsouls again?
<Jucato> Hawkwind
<beligum> ah,k 
<jdong> kwwii: the new suse kde menu thingie
<Jucato> jdong: better ask imbrandon. I think he's building it...
<kwwii> jdong: ahhaaa! gotcha
<jdong> http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html
<jdong> that thing
<kwwii> jdong: it is a ximian thingy though...not really a kde thingy
* Jucato hears the word "kickoff" and hyper ventilates... again....
<Jucato> I heard that if all goes well, it will be an official KDE thingy?
<kwwii> eventually, perhaps
<kwwii> but kde copying gnome copying windows is perhaps not the best idea
<Jucato> isn't SUSE going to have that other GNOME menu thingy? different from kickoff?
<MidMark> Riddell: yesterday I have tried kde-guidance svn snapshot that you provide, but with Dapper has big problem, is it normal?
<kwwii> Jucato: I thought that they were about the same3
<Jucato> kwwii: nah. KDE 's still sticking to the "Start menu" type. Anyway, I might have thought wrong about their GNOME menu...
<kwwii> ;-)
<Jucato> actually, some are saying that kickoff looks more like Vista's
<beligum> or the other way around...
<Jucato> heh
<beligum> hmm, something totally different: strange that, nowadays, I care so less about source-code, while five years back, it was like gold to me
<beligum> how FOSS will change your world
<Hobbsee> evening all
<Jucato> Hobbsee! :)
* Hobbsee notes that she cant add things to the agenda now.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Hobbsee: btw, I was looking through the bug report you and imbrandon were discussing earlier
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah yes.  
<Jucato> I noticed that his installed packages were pre-Dapper?
<Hobbsee> they are?
<Jucato> libarts1-dev (>= 1.5-rc1) but it is not going to be installed
<Hobbsee> !info libarts1-dev dapper
<ubotu> libarts1-dev: development files for the aRts sound system core components. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1172 kB, installed size 6500 kB
<Hobbsee> well, it still satisfies it
<Hobbsee> and the packages dont get autoupdated (usually) to require the latest versions
<raphink> hi
<Jucato> ah 
<Jucato> I was thinking he might be installing kdelibs4-dev which would depend on some packages in Dapper, while the rest of his system isn't on Dapper?
<Jucato> oh well... my bad
<Hobbsee> possible
<Hawkwind> beligum: You here ?
<Hobbsee> or he's used some packages from somewhere else, etc
* Hobbsee shrugs
<beligum> jip
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: he's in -motu too
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> DaSkreech should be helping beligum :)
<Hawkwind> beligum: Just a little FYI on your screenkast packages....when built, they don't have the requirement of libstudeo so the user can actually install screenkast and not the needed dep
<beligum> why's that ?
<Jucato> he's your #1 advocate :)
<beligum> lol
<beligum> Hawkwind, hmmm, thx
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: er, what?  you mean it needs a dependancy of libstudeo that it doesnt?
* Hobbsee throws her brain into gear, and starts editing
* Jucato wonders if Hobbsee's brain is running on upstart already :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> err.. delete the "on"...
<beligum> Hawkwind, you're right
<Hobbsee> it's been a long day
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is possible to patch this by only changing a few desktop files :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: even longer if you're not goinng to sleep :)
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Hah.  Time to get the brain functioning
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh i will sleep
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: are you still looking for a list of "must fix" bugs for edgy?
<Jucato> heh you're lucky :)
<Hawkwind> beligum: I added the packages to my repo yesterday to test it and discovered that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got any more changes to make to kdenetwork at all?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: You see what I did with http://SeerOfSouls.com/ last night :)
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I changed it to purple to match Edgy's KDE
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes I'll prepare this for toonight's meeting
<beligum> Hawkwind,  is updating debian/control the way to fix that?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: want me to add it while i've got the lock?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why?
<Hawkwind> beligum: I do believe so
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i have another bug to fix, as i was an idiot.
<Riddell> oh yes, there's overlapping files
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure
<beligum> let's hope this get's done by tonight, leaving for France in a few hours
<Jucato> whoa
<beligum> Hawkwind, when packaging ScreenKast, I get this at the end: 'unable to find dependency information for shared library libinstrudeo'
<beligum> dep is included in control file though, but is this bad?
<Hobbsee> !info libinstrudeo
<ubotu> Package libinstrudeo does not exist in any distro I know
<beligum> not yet... ;-)
<Hobbsee> beligum: does it actually exist in ubuntu?
<beligum> Hobbsee, no, it's the backend-engine of ScreenKast
<Hobbsee> ah
<beligum> ok, I updated the packages, should be allright now, thx for the tip
<beligum> I'll dput them now
<Hawkwind> beligum: So you've built 1.3 ?
<beligum> no, 0.1.3
<beligum> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we've got linux-headers-generic - surely we want to make that the dep of kubuntu-desktop now?
<beligum> How do I sign the packages?
* beligum feels like a total noob here
<Hawkwind> Are you using debuild, if so, debuild -s -SA  IRC
<Hawkwind> s/IRC/IIRC
<beligum> dpkg-buildpackage actually
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we've got linux-headers-686 as a dep now.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, it looks like they're finally distributing kopete 0.12.2 with kde 3.5.5.  the rotters.  why couldnt they have done that 1+ releases ago?
* Hobbsee is wondering what to do with them.
<kwwii> here is the logo on a black bg in 256 colors for the usplash...ideas?
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/usplash_idea_256C.png
<kwwii> I might get rid of the dark blue glow around it
<kwwii> oh, and we could use a throbber, but the progress br has to be used as well, so I see no point in using a throbber
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nice.  what happened to using the one on edgy artwork page?
<Jucato> is that for USplash?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> nice
<kwwii> Hobbsee: you mean the white glowing one?
<kwwii> a bit too many colors, I think
<Hobbsee> kwwii: aww...pity.  it's very pretty
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I just follow ubuntu in that regard
<Riddell> kwwii: nice usplash
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, which means?
<raphink> Riddell: may I ask what you think of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/59334 ?
<Ubug2> Malone bug 59334 in kubuntu-default-settings "Wrong language and country in kdeglobals" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<jjesse> wow 111 packages are being updated today :)
<raphink> kwwii: do we have to have a black bg?
<Riddell> raphink: I don't understand why having our own kdegloabs should make a difference
<kwwii> raphink: yes, because it will often be shown unscaled on a lack bg
<raphink> ok
<kwwii> but at least this time it will have different pics for different resolutions
<raphink> Riddell: we do have our own kdeglobals already
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, a fair few.  obviously the results of the straight dope kernel testing thread.
<raphink> Riddell: and it seems to be the source of this bug
<raphink> Riddell: I guess KDE might assume thatonce the kdeglobals are set, the country and lang in it are aswell
<raphink> Riddell: the funny thing is that this doesn't prevent from having KDE installed for the right country and language
<Riddell> that makes no sense to me
<kwwii>  /me takes a shower, then off to the travel agent...bbl
<raphink> how do you mean?
<Hobbsee> raphink: there are reports of kde not installing the lang packs, at least for dapper.  no idea if that's still the case or what
<raphink> Hobbsee: this is nothing to do with that bug
<Hobbsee> raphink: right, i didnt check it
<Hobbsee> sorry
<raphink> Hobbsee: this bug doesn't prevent from having the right lang or country set in KDE
<Hobbsee> true
<raphink> it only falses the settings in systemsettings/kcontrol
<Hobbsee> raphink: was intented to be "on a related note, this occurs"
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<raphink> but doesn't not break anything
<raphink> and I've seen it on al the machines I've checked installed with Kubuntu
<raphink> although it goes unoticed on English American systems obviously ;)
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> well that's weird
<Jucato> what's weird? (other than me)
<jdong_> that I keep asking for FF 2.0b2 packages and they're still not showing up in my dist-upgrade? :D
<Hobbsee> font sizes on the virtual terminals are stacks bigger now
<Hobbsee> jdong_: did the UVF get approved for taht?  or even filed?
<jdong_> Hobbsee: iwj wants to hold off until after feature freeze
<jdong_> because he has "other things" he wants to get in first
<jdong_> hmph
<Hobbsee> jdong_: fair enough
<Riddell> woo, coming at you from Konsole of KDE 4!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay!  does it break?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and can we get kde 4 in edgy then?  
* Hobbsee ducks
<jdong_> lol
* jdong_ thinks it's time to open edgy+1
<Riddell> Hobbsee: konsole works, konqueror breaks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, I'll upload it to edgy soon
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, fair enough
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Hobbsee wonders what the new bits are in kde 4 konsole
<jdong_> whoa, is edgy gonna ship with kde4?
<abattoir> jdong_: :P
<Jucato> jdong_: of course not eheheh
* Hobbsee smacks jdong_ 
<jdong_> :)
<Riddell> jdong_: it'll be in universe
<abattoir> Riddell: is it possible for edgy to 'commemorate' 10 yrs. of KDE in some way?
<jdong_> I see
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it what?  really?
<Jucato> whoa? KDE 4 in universe?!?!
<Jucato> this is too good... :)
<Riddell> Jucato: it's not that exciting, all the same programmes :)
<jdong_> but.... what about all the pretty pictures and mockups novell has been teasing us with?
<Jucato> aah... heh
<Jucato> that's just SUSE...
<Jucato> kickoff isn't even sure to be KDE new menu...
<Riddell> jdong_: kickoff is a KDE 3 applet
<Hobbsee> jdong_: pictures and mockups.  you answered your own question :P
<Jucato> jdong_: on a related note, openSUSE 10.2 alpha 4 w/ kickoff is out :)
<jdong_> Jucato: I'm not gonna sit here and torrent 5 cd's :)
<Jucato> lol
<jdong_> just to get some beta novell build with crack packaged python
<mars> kickoff will probably have his own plasma applet as kbfx. Perhaps even before the release of kde4!
<Jucato> so this is the start of the generic kernel?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> ooh... interesting...
* Jucato hopes all goes well...
<Jucato> ok... that's 2 consecutive times that people ask for help on how to install build-essential stuff because they need to compile things in order to get internet up... 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they were using ndiswrapper?
<Jucato> probably...
<Jucato> a catch-22 situation...
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper is on the cd.
<abattoir> no not necessarily, the first person wanted to compile a driver for his dialup modem
<Hawkwind> They need build-essential to compile drivers for their modems
<Hawkwind> Without build-essential, they are stuck in a catch-22
<Hobbsee> abattoir: right, yeah.
<Jucato> whatever happened to that heated debate about including build-essentials by default?
* Jucato starts the ball rolling...
<Hobbsee> i wasnt on ubuntu-devel then
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> !info linux-kernel-headers edgy
<ubotu> linux-kernel-headers: Linux Kernel Headers for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17-5.16 (edgy), package size 1671 kB, installed size 5108 kB
<jdong> yeah, isn't the kernel headers package installed by default in kubuntu?
<Jucato> in Dapper, I think so
<jdong> not in dapper
<jdong> edgy
<Jucato> ah ok.
<Jucato> heh :)
<jdong> linux-headers-686,
<jdong> yes, it's a dependency of kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> !info linux-headers-generic edgy
<ubotu> linux-headers-generic: Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.5 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Hobbsee> !info linux-headers-2.6.17-7-generic edgy
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.17-7-generic: Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17-7.20 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 23496 kB
<jdong> now, what sense is it to have kernel headers without a compiler??
<Hobbsee> heh, right
<Hobbsee> jdong: i dont know, ask Riddell 
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> they're not actually terribly big on the cd.
<Hobbsee> !info build-essentials edgy
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in edgy
<jdong> yeah, that's a good excuse :)
<Hobbsee> !info build-essential edgy
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jdong> why not include mono, too? :)
<Jucato> I think there was some discussion about it buing a security risk..
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> because we don't have tomboy installed by default?
<Jucato> darn!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's a gnome program.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jdong> I hate you guys :)
<Jucato> I was being sarcastic..
<Jucato> and that was meant for jdong :)
* jdong running gnome right now for retaliation
<Hobbsee> jdong: :P
* Jucato thinks of what to do in re-retaliation
<Hobbsee> * Jucato has left this channel (requested by Hobbsee: " i'll give you some retaliation...").
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> does anyone remember why we committed that stupid https:/ fix for konq?
* Jucato stares... blankly...
<abattoir> the problem with the bank sites ?
<abattoir> pre-dapper?
<Hobbsee> pre edgy, certainly
<Hobbsee> not sure if it was pre dapper, or in dapper develpment
* Hobbsee remembers there was something.  dont remember what it was
<Hobbsee> and launchpad isnt behaving.
<Hobbsee> it's not returning me what i want
<Jucato> tsk tsk...baaad LP
<Hobbsee> and i'm not seeing it in the changelog either
<Hobbsee> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Hobbsee> !info kdebase edgy
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu13 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Hobbsee> package size is nto 44k.  it's 30.1mb.  grumble
<bddebian> Hello
<gnomefreak> shouldnt it be a konq. problem more so than kdebase?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: apt-cache show konqueror | grep Source
<Hobbsee> or apt-cache showsrc konqueror, i guess
<gnomefreak> same as konsole than
<gnomefreak> one of these days im gonna figure out where to get a tar for konsole but not happening til after i fix these kernel source/nvidia issues
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: apt-get source konsole?
<gnomefreak> that would make sense :(
<Jucato> btw, is the real/true transparency for gnome-terminal in GNOME 2.16 really true? (saw a screenshot, but didn't know if it was official)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that'll bring the source package which is kdebase :)
<jdong> ooh, Hobbsee has joined the can't-turn-off-computer-with-upstart club :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: if it is that means pure software, which is evil
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: exactly :P
<Jucato> heh
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i havent looked yet but im thinking not so much
<Hobbsee> jdong: yeah.  figured i'd confirm that
<jdong> :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: unless they do it dynamically depending X configuration, but that's weird job to do
<Jucato> it was a user submitted screenshot on GNOME.org, so I was a bit dubious...
<Jucato> jdong: can I join that club, too :)
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<gnomefreak> use compiz/zgl its easier
<gnomefreak> xgl
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i cant find evidence of the offending bit
<gnomefreak> crappier but easier
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: xgl is only experimental and will remain
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: it is not done for everyday usage in my view
* Jucato weeps for kompmgr...
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: i know :) i hate xgl but shhh
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: consider aiglx
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont think your going to i think it is a him issue.
<Tonio_> ah ok ;)
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: cant for a while
<jdong> Tonio_, tell that to my fglrx/nvidia :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i do think they changed something.  i just cant seem to find anything else
<gnomefreak> jdong: nvidia support for aiglx will be next month or month after
<Hobbsee> because a lot of people complained that they couldnt access their bank sites in konq anymore, due to the encryption
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: do you remember any of that?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: its kind of hard to check if you dont have an account at that bank site
<jdong> hey, is this apt-get autoremove thing safe? :P
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, remind me to switch to comm bank...
<Hobbsee> i knowthey have this problem
<Hobbsee> well, had.  i dotn know about having it now
<gnomefreak> brb gonna smoke and bang my head against the wall til brain starts working again
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i wonder which will kill you quicker.
<jdong> usually the brain starts working is a bad thing
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> which will kill him quicker: the smoke, the wall, or the braing starting to work again?
<Hobbsee> i was thinking between the smoke and the wall, but yeah
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't remember that kind of complain, sorry....
<gnomefreak> the brain working would kill me faster
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right.
* Hobbsee starts to wonder if her brain has gone crazy.
<Jucato> heh
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: did you update edgy kernel?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yep
* Tonio_ hopes his konqueror patches will work properly
<gnomefreak> the kernel source was updated too wasnt it?
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: hard to patch what you cant find
<gnomefreak> if you mean the bank thing
<gnomefreak> yes it was updated darn it
<gnomefreak> jdong: i just saw that ill try it and let you knwo if its safe
<jdong> lol
<jdong> :)
<gnomefreak> only worried about liboobs i thought that was needed
<gnomefreak> jdong: seems safe it asks you before removing things
<jdong> gnomefreak: yeah, but it asks to remove quite a deal
<gnomefreak> it does
<jdong> I haven't investigated if those are useful or not :)
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt recommend it to a new users i would still be careful with it though
<gnomefreak> ill be back im gonna try this from beginning again :(
<Jucato> is it ok to post my own screenshots of unmodified Knot 2?
<jdong> Jucato: never! it's a trade secret
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ok :)
<mornfall> what's knot
<Riddell> the testing CDs
<mornfall> ah
<mornfall> right
<mornfall> i'm completely out of loop
<jdong> mornfall: knot really in the loop? ;)
<Jucato> oh no.. knot that again...
<jdong> lol
* mornfall draws a circle and sprinks salt
<Jucato> ooh...
* mornfall wonders what to summon to punish those two :)
* Jucato watches...
<Jucato> uh oh...
* Jucato hides
<mornfall> haha
<mornfall> that's good :)
* mornfall summons jdong
<not_jdong> he's not here..... :)
<Jucato> lol
<knot_jdong> perfect
* Jucato summons soyuz to ward of jdong
<jdong> ooh, gnome 2.16 memory usage seems to be lower than 2.14
<Jucato> heh...
* jdong switches back into kde
<Jucato> :)
<jdong> there
<jdong> grr, that's right... gtk-qt settings aren't in KSS anymore
<jdong> hint hint grumble hint hint
* Jucato wonders why...
* jdong wonders why, too
<Riddell> ** testers needed deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.1/ ./
<jdong> will this break my system? :D
<Jucato> ooh...
<Jucato> will it break edgy? :)
<Hobbsee> likely
<Riddell> no
<Jucato> 2 conflicting answers... :)
<jdong> does vmware-player work anymore? :D
<Lure> Riddell: I might be late (worst case not present) for meeting today - feel free to discuss my topics even if I am not there ;-)
<Riddell> it'll remove the normal qt4, that's about all
<Riddell> Lure: ok
<gnomefreak> is anyone else missing the tty's in edgy
* Lure has to run - bye all
<jdong> gnomefreak: usplash user?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I am
<gnomefreak> yes
<jdong> mjg59 said that he fixed that in the latest usplash upload
* jdong doesn't believe him :P
<Jucato> which I just finished downloading. yay me! :)
<gnomefreak> me neither since i dont have them
<gnomefreak> they  worked til just now
<jdong> gnomefreak: I don't think it's a good time to interrupt #ubuntu-devel :)
<jdong> they seem to be in a flamewar
<Jucato> O_O
<gnomefreak> i see 
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You installing the KDE 3.8 in edgy ?
<Jucato> 3.8?
<Jucato> aah KDE 4.. maybe :)
<gnomefreak> 3.8?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> KDE4-3.80.1
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: It's actually 3.8.1 at the moment is the name of it
<Hawkwind> Though it's KDE4, I was going by number scheme
<gnomefreak> when did that come out?
<Jucato> <Riddell> ** testers needed deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.1/ ./
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Couple of minutes ago
<Jucato> I'll probably try to install it, since it's Edgy :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ty
<gnomefreak> gonna play with it
<Jucato> ooh generic kernels... :)
<Hawkwind> Riddell: I assume it's safe to update to that KDE while in KDE ?
<Jucato> restarting, to test the new kernels and if the tty problem was fixed :)
<Riddell> Hawkwind: yes
<gnomefreak> jucato isnt fixed its trashed :(
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> klipper didn't start...
<Jucato> and still no tty
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<Hawkwind> Hmm, I do a apt-get dist-upgrade and no new KDE packages come up
<Jucato> Hawkwind: read the instructions..
<jdong|laptop> Hawkwind: ahem, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> Hah I just clicked that after I typed my sentence
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> hm...  let me try again if klipper will load...
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> klipper really doesn't load. and the KDE icon bounces and bounces and bounces...
* Hobbsee notes that if mum's going to lecture her over what time it is, she should at least try to get the time right.
<Hobbsee> no, i'ts not almost 5am.   it's only almost 2am.
<Tonio_> toma: ping ?
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you going to give me a wakeup call for the meeting or something?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<toma> Tonio_: hi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks
<Hobbsee> *turns phone back on*
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> reeeeestarting again :)
* Hobbsee wonders if she'll be told about the 10 o clock news again :P
<Jucato> Riddell: what apps are confirmed to work on the KDE4 preview?
<Riddell> naw, I've already watched the news today, it's boring Tony didn't resign
<Riddell> Jucato: konsole
<Hobbsee> hehe, right
<Riddell> Jucato: kpersonaliser
<Jucato> ooh kpersonalizer. don't we just love that Hobbsee? :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, great piece of software
<Hobbsee> *does actually use it occasionally*
<Jucato> :)
<gnomefreak> theres no repo yet for kde 3.8?
<Jucato> Riddell just gave one?
<Riddell> Jucato: have you installed kde 4?
<Jucato> probably after the meeting :)
<Jucato> oh what the heck, I can always log into Dapper :)
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> i added the repo but its not updating
<gnomefreak> kde isnt updating
<Jucato> gnomefreak: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<gnomefreak> reading instructions now
<Jucato> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> this will help me stay up until the meeting lol
<gnomefreak> this autoremove is confusing
<Jucato> oh yay the unmounting bug has been fixed! :)
<mars> yop
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You're going to stay up another 5 hours ?
<mars> Tonio_: t'as deux minutes ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: probably... too late to sleep now...
<Hawkwind> Riddell: My KDE4 is still installing at the moment.  Nearly done
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah.  I'm about to take a nap here in a bit since naptime is usually in about 4 hours
<gnomefreak> do i want to keep all those packages like kmplayer and things like that? 
* Jucato gets some tea while kde4base downloads...
<gnomefreak> looks like what came with kubuntu-desktop its saying is no longer needed but will i lose them?
* jdong|laptop doesn't recommend reaching for autoremove anytime soon :)
<gnomefreak> 5 hours? what are you installing?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: no. 5 hours before the meeting...
* gnomefreak only has 11 packages installing
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, I ran the commands on the page and then tried starting konsole and it says Segmentation fault
<Tonio_> mars: je t'ecoute
<Riddell> Hawkwind: cool
<Jucato> heh
<mars> Tonio_: je t'ai dis en PV
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if you're wanting to fix bugs, you could fix https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/49779 :P
<Ubug2> Malone bug 49779 in Ubuntu "Keyboard locks up" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<Hawkwind> Though everything still says KDE 3.5.4
<Jucato> Hawkwind: there's no need to log out/in again?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I did but I still get KDE 3.5.4 no matter what I do
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I saw that using dapper, but never using edgy
<Jucato> aah
<gnomefreak> might have to
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: point.  i havent seen it recently either
<Jucato> Hawkwind: maybe it's under a new Session type?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I assume this is resolved since kde 3.5.3
<Jucato> err...
<gnomefreak> were the docs updated?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: could well be.  it happens randomly, so...
* Hobbsee whines
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but what to do ? should be resolved on dapper since it is lts.......
<Hobbsee> having my hand hurting isnt good when i have to go to work later....
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Nope doesn't seem so
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: leave it open for the moment, i guess...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: So I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong
<Tonio_> unless we backportkde 3.5.3 officially, I don't see what we can do
<Jucato> maybe the export commands need to be run first before installing kde4base?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm not sure it's a kde 3.5.2 bug.  i dont know what on earth causes it.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: feel free to reject, and i'll reopen if it's a problem again
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I wouldn't think so, no
<Hobbsee> it's useless where it currently is, of course
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> night all!
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Sleep well, see you at the meeting
<Jucato> see yah later! :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: so "apt-get install kde4base" then "export..." commands, then "apt-get upgrade"?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: give me a few minutes to see what i come up with
<gnomefreak> i lied make it an hour or 2
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> gnomefreak: but the sequence of commands I mentioned is correct?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Install everything as the site says, then the commands are done last
<gnomefreak> Jucato: im not sure about upgrade but it cant hurt but seems correct
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: KDE will start normally.  It's once you run those commands from a terminal that running commands from that terminal afterwards don't work
<gnomefreak> you grab kde4base than the 3 export commands
<Jucato> ok
<Hawkwind> You type konsole or konqueror from that terminal you did the export commands.  Everything here seg faults :)
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: restarting the apps doesnt fix that?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I have nothing open but konsole
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I run the export commands, then type konsole or konqueror and nothing starts
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: do they open frommenu?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yes, but that's KDE3 stuff if you do it that way
* Jucato wonders why klipper won't load... probably because he's starting from an empty session...
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: oh so it is a mix
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: That is correct
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: that is why
<Jucato> ah I get it...
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> Those export commands only work for apps run from that terminal.  Once you close it, then you have to redo the commands
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: command konsole isnt telling it what console to open
<Jucato> someone was asking earlier about g-p-m showing a blank popup when moused over...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: So would there be another way of trying to start the apps ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'll probably take a nap after KDE 4 finishes downloading...
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: not sure yet you can try konsole with version number
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: How ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: removing konsole from 3.5 might work also but im not sure if that is the issue yet
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No I don't think that's necessary
<Hawkwind> Reading the site you install the stuff as stated, run the export commands, then type in 'konsole' or other app names to start the KDE4 versions
<Hawkwind> Atleast that's how I understand it
<gnomefreak> i would ping riddell about it. but i would think version numbers are causing the seg fault (not looking at backtrace)
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Can you give us some insight on this by chance ?  Am I doing this correctly ?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt say how to run them though
* Jucato tries to get some salt...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Right, which is why I just assumed to type them into the terminal
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Because those export commands aren't permanent by any means and are only effective from within that terminal you typed them in
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: running the export commands from what version of konsole?
<Jucato> the only version of Konsole that you can run...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: You run from within KDE 3.5.4
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I just opened a new tab in konsole and typed 'konsole' and it starts, but the 3.5.4 version of course
<Hawkwind> So I'm obviously doing this correctly
<gnomefreak> if you were shouldnt the konsole you just opened be 3.8
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: It should, but as Riddell stated, things are quite broken
<gnomefreak> your gonna runa  big loop
<Riddell> Hawkwind: insight into what?
<gnomefreak> if your in konsole 3.5 and you run command konsole or open a tab its gonna stay 3.5 you would have to start a new version
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: The export commands only take presidence within the terminal you type them in.  So typing 'konsole' would try to start the KDE4 version.  If you open a new tab within the already started konsole, then that one allows you to start anything 3.5.4 related
<gnomefreak> mind you im still downloading it
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No, that's not correct
<Jucato> psst
<Jucato> Hawkwind: Riddell's asking you :)
<gnomefreak> Riddell: hawks having issues running apps
<Hawkwind> Riddell: I ran the export commands from within konsole 3.5.4.  Then I typed 'konsole' and get the segfault.  Is that how it's supposed to be done ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I was typing :P
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I type fast, just not above 115wpm :P
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> in short, after installing kde4base, then typing in the export commands, how do we try to run apps?
<gnomefreak> today im typing 3-5 lpm
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Type them in the konsole
<Hawkwind> Jucato: In the same konsole you ran the commands
<gnomefreak> if you dont runt he export commands does konsole 3.8 open?
<Jucato> (I thought we were asking Riddell that...)
<Hawkwind> export is only a temporary command. 
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Absolutely not.  It defaults to 3.5.4 as it should
<gnomefreak> no segfault though?
<Hawkwind> Because the KDE4 stuff is installed in a completely different place outside of the users $PATH
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No, because KDE 3.5.4 works perfectly as is 
<gnomefreak> i have this feeling its a conflict in versions (but my brain isnt doing so well today between kernel usplash tty and nvidia issues) :(
<Jucato> gnomefreak: still no tty after the latest upgrades...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: It's not a conflict
<Jucato> and I seemed to have lost the scrolling text in USplash...
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yes
<gnomefreak> thats normal
<gnomefreak> Jucato: he pulled it out
<Jucato> ah the USplash? but not the missing tty's?
<gnomefreak> correct
<Jucato> :)
<gnomefreak> he told me usplash had nothing to do with tty
<gnomefreak> Jucato: usplash 0.4-18 will be in updates within next 12-24 hours
<Jucato> yay
<gnomefreak> its already uploaded
<Jucato> heh.. it's so fun to be "involved" in development :)
<Jucato> gotta try this again in edgy+1 :D
<gnomefreak> Jucato: been doing this a while it gets irratating at times
<Jucato> heh
<gnomefreak> pre breezy i think i started
<Jucato> I guess everything's nice when you're new :)
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt give it up for anything (you learn _alot_ testing distros)
<Riddell> Hawkwind: you could try installing kde4base-dev and seeing if that helps
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Ahhh, that might do something since it's 144MB of more goodies :)
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> hmm yes, I get segfault if I remove the -dev packages
<Riddell> lovely
<Jucato> so kde4base-dev needs to be installed as well :)
<Hawkwind> Hah.  I didn't even think to see if the -dev packages got installed or not
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Absolutely
<Hawkwind> Jucato: For now anyways
<Jucato> yay for kde4! :)
<Hawkwind> w00t
<Hawkwind> Riddell: That did the trick for sure
<Riddell> groovy
<Jucato> Riddell r0x!
* Jucato still has 40% left to download...
<Hawkwind> Wow, konqueror works too
<Hawkwind> Very nice
<Riddell> Hawkwind: really?  better than I get
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> nice
<Hawkwind> I do get what seems about 1,000 spit into konsole when I run it, seems normal stuff
<Hawkwind> But it seems to work pretty darn good
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You'll be happy to know klipper doesn't work in KDE4 either :P
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> well Klipper was working until I rebooted... probably something with session management] 
<Jucato> even adept_notifier didn't start up. although kmix and g-p-m did
<Jucato> and katapult
<Hawkwind> LOL @ running kicker in KDE4
<Hawkwind> Now that is a groovy effect
<Jucato> 2 kickers?
<Hawkwind> No
<Jucato> ah killed the other one first
<Hawkwind> It puts one on top of the original, then keeps stacking them all the way to the top of the screen
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato really needs to get more RAM to run vmware...
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, now it works
* jjesse needs lots of more RAM
<Hawkwind> Killing the original first then running it 
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> Jucato: How much RAM you have ?
<Jucato> 640 MB
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That is more than enough to run vmware-server
<Jucato> vmware runs fine...but slows down a bit
* Jucato is planning to get 1GB more... :D
<Hawkwind> Ohhhh, no configing the kicker in KDE4 
<jjesse> i have a gig and a qtr but need more
<jjesse> my laptop is really slow w/ vm on it
<Jucato> ooh....
<Jucato> gotta have more RAM... RAM.. RAM...
<Riddell> so lets upload kde 4 to edgy and see what happens
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> Hah!  That'll upset some people
<Riddell> why?
<Hawkwind> I like how in konqueror where the throbber is supposed to be, it says: Animated Logo
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Sorry, wrong channel I typed that in :P
<gnomefreak> ok i missed this but we need the -dev files?
<Hawkwind> KDE4 seems to be a bit quicker than the 3.5 branch
<Jucato> gnomefreak: seems like it
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: kde4base-dev
<Riddell> gnomefreak: seems so, kde4base-dev
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Without it things don't seem to work 
<gnomefreak> ok ill be sure to add them
<Riddell> Hawkwind: qt 4 is faster
<Hawkwind> Might want to update the .php page and put that info on there
<Jucato> yay for qt4!
<jjesse> so is edgy set for kde 4?
<gnomefreak> i finally filed a bug that i should have filed 3 hours ago
<Jucato> nah...
<Hawkwind> Riddell: This is certainly my first experience with qt4 so I can understand that's what makes it faster
<Jucato> one of the best parts about KDE 4 that I'm looking forward to is being able to use KDE apps in Windows (only if/when I need to be in windows..)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's just sick!
<jjesse> so what version of kde will edgy ship w/  (working on release notes)
<kwwii> dude, you should see kde4 run on osx!!!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.4
<Jucato> kwwii: I did
<jjesse> kwwii: didn't someone post screenshots recently?
<Jucato> imbrandon made me drool..
<Hawkwind> jjesse: Should ship with 3.5.4 I would think
<Jucato> 20%...
<Hawkwind> Hah!  Opening adept tells me wrong password, even though it's the rightone
<Hawkwind> s/rightone/right one
* mornfall notes it's not adept's fault
* sebas grins.
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> Hah, well it's not mine.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
<jdong|laptop> lol
<Hawkwind> So when can we start filing bugs on this KDE version :)
<Jucato> heh :)
* Hawkwind Needs to build his karma
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> don't worry about that... you'll get more soon enough...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah, we don't know that for sure
* Hawkwind Gets nervous
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sshh....
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I find it... amusing, that we're testing KDE 4 barely a day after GNOME 2.16 was released :)
<Hawkwind> Hah yeah
<Jucato> yay! almost done... kde4base-dev next
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, is there a backport of Gnome-2.16 for Dapper I wonder
<Riddell> we're 1.84 ahead of them!
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> KDE has been around 10 years now, how long has Gnome been around, anyone know ?
<sebas> 1.64, with krash :-)
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> sebas: Hah, true
<Hawkwind> 1.64.1 actually :P
<sebas> Yez!
* sebas seeks food
* Jucato hides...
<jdong|laptop> Hawkwind: a backport of gnome 2.16? you got to be kidding :)
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: no backport for gnome
<Jucato> aw.... how come? :)
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, I was just curious as to what my favorite Gnome app, gedit, looks like now
* jdong|laptop no touchy core system packages
<gnomefreak> gnome and kernels are 2 things you will most likely never see backported
<jdong|laptop> core-devs would smack me
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: same as it did in 2.14 :(
<gnomefreak> smack is an understament on that one
* Jucato wonders how gedit became Hawkwind's favorite...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: It's supposed to have gotten some new features especially with the gedit-plugins stuff
<gnomefreak> eh
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I don't know.  Just something I used and have stuck with it
<Jucato> :)
<jdong|laptop> Hawkwind: you should be able to pbuilder gedit from edgy....
<jdong|laptop> I don't think that'll get you into dependency hell
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: normal usage ther eis no diff. i have too many issues the past few weeks to play too much with it'
<Hawkwind> Hmm so 2.16 is in Edgy already ?
<Jucato> heh
<gnomefreak> yes the other day
<Jucato> Edgy will use 2.16 :)
<gnomefreak> been updating 2.16 for the last 4-5 days
<Jucato> Ubuntu's cycle sycns with GNOME's
<Hawkwind> Then I'll install ubuntu-desktop in my vmware Kubuntu :P
<gnomefreak> yes try to always
<jdong|laptop> Hawkwind: you could just install gedit.
<Hawkwind> 165MB to install
<gnomefreak> gedit would be 100mb :)
<Hawkwind> jdong|laptop: VMware has nothing better to do than to install the entire Gnome desktop :P
<jdong|laptop> suit yourself :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> Besides, it's already done
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: your net connection is way too fast
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I complain that it's too damn slow still
<Hawkwind> We are supposed to be up to 25MB by the end of the year, and up to 200MB by the end of next year
<gnomefreak> i download 27kbs on dsl
* Hawkwind Hugs his 8MB connection
<gnomefreak> well dsl lite
<Jucato> he's running SoS.... should that be a surprise? :)
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah!  SoS is hosted elsewhere.  RR would kill me if I hosted that site at home
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> Lure: hey
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Actually...they just cut the line
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> s/they/they'd
<Hawkwind> They'd tell me: No more soup for you!
* Jucato spaced out for a few minutes
<Riddell> KDE 4 announced on the website and uploaded to edgy
<Hawkwind> Nice!
<Jucato> that fast? whoa
<Jucato> just when I finished installing it... :)
<Jucato> heh konqueror doesn't run :)
<Riddell> Jucato: konsole?
<Jucato> it runs
<Jucato> so does kate
<Riddell> Hawkwind: are you sure you had konqueror 4 running?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Absolutely positive
<Hawkwind> I pulled up the about screen to verify
<Jucato> kicker runs as well, but no system tray and pager
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may require help concerning the viewmode patch
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the button to change view :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: everything is done in kds and I patched the viewmode-toolbar actionlist to react like the viewmode one
<Tonio_> Riddell: toma looked but didn't find what to patch to add the icon, so Lure is gonna look
<Tonio_> Riddell: in case he doesn't find, will you eventually have a look ?
<Tonio_> I have looked at the structure and that may not be that hard to do, but I'm not able to do it myself........
<Jucato> kcontrol runs with no modules...
<Tonio_> I think it is important to do this since we had lots of complains concerning this.......
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah, you're right
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Can you not get konqueror to start at all ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: neither can I
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Run it from a terminal
<Jucato> I did
<Hawkwind> It won't start for me if I click on the icon, but it will from a terminal
<Jucato> it crashes
<Jucato> kinfocenter and kcontrol run, but crashes upon exit and have no contents. khelpcenter runs, has a table of contents, but no contents :)
<Jucato> lol Hawkwind try running ksysguard and watch your Konsole :)
<Hawkwind> http://seerofsouls.com/screenshots/konqueror.png
<Jucato> no fair
<Hawkwind> Jucato: What am I looking for when ksysguard runs ?
<Jucato> the terminal that launched ksysguard?
<Jucato> mine scrolls like hell
<hunger> How can I get rid of that kubuntu background image in konqueror again?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Mine doesn't
<Jucato> hunger: View menu?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It does when I run konqueror though
<Jucato> View menu > Configure Background
<hunger> Jucato: Doh!
<Jucato> :)
<hunger> Jucato: I checked everything under the settings tab!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: What else can you not get running ?
<Jucato> konsole, kate, kcontrol, kinfocenter, khelpcenter, ksysguard
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Weird stuff
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> I like :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Have you restarted KDE after the upgrade before running the export commands ?
<Jucato> er.. nope
<Jucato> :D
<Hawkwind> Restart KDE, then open up konsole, type the export commands, then run programs
<Jucato> I'm in the middle of uploading some stolen screenshots of Knot 2 :D
<Hawkwind> Uploading them to where ?
<Jucato> my Multiply site
<Hawkwind> Jucato: All of those things run for me here
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> my apologies..
<Jucato> I did knot see "not" in your previous question
<Hawkwind> kinfocenter and khelpcenter are empty
<Jucato> those are the things that I CAN run...
<Hawkwind> Ahhh ok
<Hawkwind> So what can you *NOTTTTTTTTTTT* run
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Jucato> Konqueror
<jjesse> wow that was a lot of nickname switches :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> multiple personality disorder?
<mornfall> we call that schizophrenia ;-)
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> Ok, nap time.  3 hours til the very important meeting
* Hawkwind Gets really nervous
<Jucato> heh... you're gonna be too nervous to sleep :)
<mornfall> although wikipedia seems sorta disagreeing about that usage
<mornfall> Hawkwind: what meeting :)
<Jucato> lol
<mornfall> date?
<jjesse> kubuntu meeting today at 21:00 i think
<Jucato> Sept 7, 2006 21:00 UTC....
<mornfall> c'mon, you can't be nervous because of that :p
<Jucato> oh he is... for some reason :D
<mornfall> Epica -- Sensorium
<mornfall> Jucato: what reason :)
<mornfall> maybe he takes matters too seriously :))
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Jucato> :)
<mornfall> although considering my state, i may take everything too lightly...
<Jucato> heh
* mornfall has the feeling that there isn't much more to lose
<mornfall> chanop? that's all? :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> feels like he's gonna stand before the Inqusition probably :)
<Jucato> (I probably would, too, if I were in his shoes... glad I'm not)
* mornfall is getting old
<Jucato> heh no way!
<mornfall> well, i'm left completely cold by a thought of being #kubuntu chanop, or by someone deciding about that :p
<mornfall> or any channel for that matter
<Jucato> if you're getting old, then that means I am too... so don't get old :)
<mornfall> Jucato: how old are you? :)
<Jucato> around your age. 23 :)
<gnomefreak> all i need is the kde4base-dev now?
<mornfall> oops :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> ok
<mornfall> Jucato: okey, so you are older than me :p
<jjesse> 23 is not old
<mornfall> it's not
<mornfall> but it's relative
<Jucato> heh. but you've done more than I have :)
<toma> Tonio_: ping
<Jucato> Riddel and mornfall (and me) are almost the same ages...
* mornfall is 21
<jjesse> so at 28 i'm the old man of the club?
<Jucato> "almost" :)
<LaserJock> jjesse: is oooold :-)
<gnomefreak> older than jjesse  but shhhhhh
<Jucato> lol
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try the tty's before i finish this install
<Jucato> heh
<gnomefreak> still no tty's :(
<Jucato> gnomefreak: hm... I think I mentioned that a while ago?
<Jucato> or probably not...
<gnomefreak> Jucato: they havent worked all morning
<Jucato> yeah, and I just updated a while ago, and restarted. still not tty's...
<gnomefreak> Jucato: what you just updated i updated at 4am this morning
<Jucato> hm... timezone differences...
<gnomefreak> its now 2pm :( and i want my damn nap now but guy in #ubuntu doesnt have the first clue on what he wants or what he is doing
<Jucato> I update before I started installing kde 4
<Jucato> oh there, new updates again...
<kwwii> re
<marseillai> concerning kubuntupowermanagement is there possiblity to have several scheme settings for each sort of utilisation wich possibility to configure those settings? And would it be possible to have configuration for two level of battery remain? I mean is it possible to make kubuntupowermanager looks like kpowersave for the settings possibility ?
<sebas> There is not, and it's not planned.
<marseillai> why that ?
<marseillai> you think there's no need for this ?
<sebas> It's supposed to be KISS (and there's not enough time to write all that anyway).
<marseillai> kiss ?
<sebas> No, I think there's kpowersave already, you can use that.
<sebas> "Keep It Simple Stupid"
<marseillai> kpowersave doesn't use acpi-supports so it doesn't work fine on many laptops
<marseillai> and keep it simple stupid is imho more gnome spirit than kde spirit
<marseillai> you can make it simple to use and let many configuration options for power user
<sebas> Then there's still one reason left: "There is no patch that does it"
<marseillai> yes i know that's the reason i came here : to say i think it should be pretty good to improve this!
<sebas> But if there is no one who wants to write it, it's moot.
<sebas> In fact, the kpowersave people are working on a rewrite, so in the long term, all should be fine.
<sebas> This rewrite is supposed to make more use of HAL, that should take care of your acpi-support issues.
<marseillai> sebas: as does klaptopdaemon ?
<sebas> I'm not aware of active development on klaptopdaemon.
<sebas> Are you?
<Tonio_> toma: pong
<Tonio_> a bit late sorry ;)
<toma> Tonio_: fyi, the smoothscrolling patch is in kdelibs now
<Tonio_> toma: perfect ;) thanks a lot for this :)
<toma> np
<Tonio_> kwwii: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture4.png
<Tonio_> kwwii: is that known problem ?
<Tonio_> toma: Lure is gonna try to help me concerning the viewmode patch
<toma> ok!
<kwwii> Tonio_: OMG!!! you broke it!!!!
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes, that is a known problem
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe :)
<Tonio_> okay
<kwwii> at first, the blue still being included was a bug, but now, the purple being included is a bug :p
<Jucato> what's a known problem?
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: and just to be sure, usplash isn't providing any graphics for me, kinda development stuff, like a test channel on tv
<Tonio_> kwwii: I presume that's normal, but I'd like to be sure :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes, that is known as well
<kwwii> that is what you get when there is no theme
<Tonio_> I'm just surprised dapper stuff doesn't appear, has it been removed ?
<kwwii> yepp
<Tonio_> ah oki :)
<kwwii> we will be including a new usplash soon
<Tonio_> forget me then :)
<kwwii> that is one of the issues I will bring up at tonights developer meeting
<Tonio_> I'm just steeling your time my friend
<Jucato> hm.. strange thing... when I boot into the k7 kernel (which was installed before), I can see the scrolling text. but if I boot into the general kernel, I don't see them. feature or bug?
* sebas doesn't see power-manager running and looks angry at Tonio_.
<Tonio_> sebas: hu ?
<Tonio_> sebas: I didn't touch kds concerning this
<sebas> kds?
* kwwii has two of the damn things (and no battery anway)...looks at sebas
<Tonio_> kubuntu-default-settings
<sebas> kwwii: Uuh ... look away!
* Jucato had 4 of those...
<Tonio_> sebas: I said I "could" do something in case of no patch beeing released, but I didn't do that at all
<sebas> kwwii: Did you install the latest one?
* Tonio_ wonders why sebas look him agry :'(
<kwwii> sebas: it was updated yesterday
<sebas> That was a joke 
<kwwii> sebas is this big ass, mean dutch guy...wanna watch yourself around him
<Tonio_> sebas: add a smiley next time :)
* sebas points at the yankee and grins :>
<Tonio_> hehe
<kwwii> I am waiting for the day when I meet a developer who answers my question of "when did you get into linux?" with "prison"
<bddebian> kwwii: hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: bug 30809 just fixed
<Ubug2> Malone bug 30809 in kdemultimedia "KsCD does not work out of box" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30809
<kwwii> does anyone have a good reason as to why we should not round the corners of the windows
<jdong|laptop> yes. you lose valuable space around the edges of the windows
<jdong|laptop> you can squeeze like 4 more letters in without rounded edges
<kwwii> hehe
<jdong|laptop> but seriously, if it looks good then it's fine
<jdong|laptop> the way gnome does it, it's still a bit rough around the edges (pun intended)
<jdong|laptop> and just ugly because of it
<jjesse> is katapult enabled by default in edgy?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> hmm i had to manually launch it
<Riddell> it was broken in Knot 2 I think
<jjesse> ah, need to update then
* jdong|laptop performs very evil deed
* jdong|laptop uninstalls libqt3 and purges everything upward on edgy test box #2
<jdong|laptop> 350MB free space... not good
<apachelogger> mornfall: ping
<mornfall> pong
<apachelogger> mornfall: if one adds a new line to sources.list via adept - will it be saved to the sources.list after clicking Add?
<mornfall> probably no
<apachelogger> mornfall: should be that way IMO
<apachelogger> because if I already clicked Add, I'd not see a reason to click Apply as well
<mornfall> dunno
<apachelogger> mornfall: neither did a totally newbie user in #amarok
<mornfall> what about edits
<mornfall> possible
<apachelogger> mornfall: should talk to someone from kde usability
<mornfall> well, not really
<mornfall> the whole thing is going away
<mornfall> but
<apachelogger> ah, ok ^^
<mornfall> that'll take time
<mornfall> like, lots of time
<mornfall> i haven't touched the code for over a month
<mornfall> and there's job and there'll be school
<apachelogger> mornfall: should do some promotion for adept coding to get a team
<apachelogger> also working in team is lot more fun - even for one app ^^
<mornfall> i'm notoriously hard to work with
<mornfall> although that may have changed recently... a bit
<mornfall> but it still needs people that are pretty skilled with C++
<mornfall> it's hard for me to write easy code, for some reason
<ryanakca> imbrandon: Riddell: fixed the "E: qcomicbook: description-starts-with-package-name" http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3050
<apachelogger> mornfall: might be advantage when searching for help - some people look out for stuff to show themself how good they are ;-)
<mornfall> don't know those i guess :-)
<mornfall> debugging adept is sort of black magic these days...
<Sime> sebas: ping
<mornfall> i can only think of 2 people who managed to build trunk at all :p
<mornfall> and i'm not feeling like going on a marketing campaign now
<mornfall> making it all nice and cozy to build etc to attract people
<DaSkreech> Still trying to get qcomicbook in?
<mornfall> that's almost as much work as making it actually work
<apachelogger> oioi
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, package news @ kubuntu.org should describe stuff little better, for the apt newbies
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger: patches welcome :)
* Jucato recalls recently answering a question on the forums on that very topic...
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe, will work on something while traveling to Essen, Germany tomorrow :)
<nixternal> <Riddell> planet does smell of big feet quite a bit today
<nixternal> nice!
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes on #ubuntu-meeting
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Did you call Hobbsee ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> toma: ping?
<toma> thnxs Riddell
<seaLne> i timed this really badly i'm halfway through cooking my dinner :-/
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
<kwwii> Hobbsee: MEETING!!!!
<kwwii> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind 
* Hobbsee waves tiredly and dizzily
<kwwii> you are already there, sorry
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<kwwii> good morning
<Hobbsee> how much have we already covered?
<Hawkwind> KST is next item
<Hobbsee> kwwii: so i see :P
* Hobbsee could have sworn that 40 mins just vanished into nowhere
<Hobbsee> yeah, i autojoin
<kwwii> just a bunch of boring technical things
<Jucato> Hobbsee: and abattoir_ isn't responding..
<Hawkwind> But abattoir has serious connection issues :(
<Hobbsee> ah great
<Hobbsee> guess you guys will have to talk instead
<Hawkwind> Guess it's up to Jucato to lead it :P
<Hobbsee> can someone pastebin me a log of all that'sgone on please?
* Jucato not prepared...
<Hobbsee> fabbione's are usually delayed by half an hour ro so
<Hawkwind> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/93
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: ^^^^
<Jucato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22860
<Jucato> abattoir_: I hope that you're there...
<Hawkwind> He's not responding :(
<Jucato> ouch...
<Hawkwind> No ping reply either
<Jucato> I'm not really prepared... 
<Jucato> Hawkwind: we'll owe you big time :)
* Hobbsee reads
<kwwii> blah, blah, technical, technical, blah, blah
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hawkwind> kwwii: Your true thoughts... ?
<Hawkwind> Hah
<kwwii> Hawkwind: funny, eh? funny, but the older I get, the more natural I want to live my life...one day I will probably just throw my computers out the window and quit
<toma> fabo: btw, when you have time left, it would be good to get some default settings of kscope, it asks for the path to cscope for example...
<fabo> toma: added on my TODO
<Hobbsee> fabo: congratulations
<fabo> thanks Hobbsee :)
<toma> fabo: oki!
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-08
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yellow
<nixternal> im sittin' here daydreaming
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you had stated that the wiki team is open and its not
<nixternal> really?
<gnomefreak> btw i applied in june
<nixternal> it used to be
<gnomefreak> still waiting
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> oh ya, they want to see "Prove" wiki editing experience now
<nixternal> hmm s/Prove/Proven
<nixternal> #ubuntu-doc and talk with Burgwork or Burgandavia, or even mdke when he is around..they can get you on the team as well
<gnomefreak> hell i forgot about it till you said it before
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> there is pretty much a zero point of entry though like imbrandon said..i have committed an arse load of patches for Kubuntu documentation..actually most of Kubuntu Edgy doco is me right now..however I can't get commit access
<nixternal> so i submit patches and they wait..and sometimes never get committe
<nixternal> believe you me, i agree with splitting the stuff as well, as i feel from working with these other teams, we are looked at on a different level, and our contribution is second to that of ubuntu
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> i sure hope Riddell rocks with taking the doco svn and merging it with bzr truthfully...maybe then i will be able to commit
<nixternal> the only reason i said what i said in #*-meeting was because i had the same thoughts and said the same things back in march and april, and it made some people upset..so i did the "political" thing there, sorry ;(
<Jucato> nixternal: don't worry, we'll work within the already established structures. the last thing we'd like to do is turn everyone against us :)
<Jucato> we might not even have to split, if we could just add in the proper Kubuntu-related instructions
<nixternal> it would be nice to have some freedom with the doco though...it is just so generic and crappy at points..however jjesse has been kickin' arse on fixing that
<Hobbsee> nixternal: burgan* can probably be reasoned with about that.
<Jucato> we'll be as diplomatic as possible... if possible :)
<nixternal> heh, every now and then Hobbsee he can be
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hmm?
<nixternal> actually...me and jjesse actually took the freedom here recently with Kubuntu docs
<nixternal> and trappist as well...he has been committing like crazy
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i dont undersatnd your statement
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> some of the people on the doc team are just set in their ways..and can be difficult to reason with at times...but some finesse usually goes a long way ;)
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hawkwind> nixternal: trappist is a huge assett. He was the one that gave me my ops in #Mandrake years back.  He helps the community in so many ways
<Jucato> Hobbsee: abattoir isn't here, and I just remembered one of the things he brought up. abouth KDE's 10th anniversary?
<Hobbsee> well, isnt that true of a lot of groups?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: go ahead and talk about it in the meeting :)
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato gets sweaty hands again...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it very well may be, but that isn't true with this group ;)
<nixternal> thats why i stay here !
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: we do get quite segregated though.  which is rather bad
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'll handle it
<nixternal> plus if i tried to leave, i fear a sharp pointy stick as well
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's why I said what I did a few ago :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> ya Hobbsee, and i don't like how we get segregated, then we plan on how we can fix it by "pulling away" from momma, and then someone is like, NO, you don't need to do that
<Jucato> Hawkwind: what will you handle?
<Hawkwind> The 10th anniversary thing
<Jucato> ah ok
<Hobbsee> nixternal: true that.  probably needs some thought
<nixternal> it definitely does, but i don't want to step on toes again...i will walk along side though if you want to step on some ;)  i will take every other toe ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i dont need to step on toes, i can just crack my whip :P
<nixternal> true that...then i will stand back aways then ;)
<Jucato> lol
<LaserJock> hi nixternal 
<LaserJock> just reading the backlog
<nixternal> well hello there LaserJock ;)
<nixternal> snooping is more like it ;)
<LaserJock> you are wanting to split off kde docs from the doc team svn repo?
<nixternal> im following the meeting, trying to figure out this "middle-click-to-close-firefox"
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: please no
<nixternal> hehe never
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i keep telling them *not* to go there
<nixternal> interested in the bzr way though
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: heh, well you guys started it :p
<LaserJock> I tried bzr
<LaserJock> I created a bzr repo of the svn on doc.ubuntu.com a while back
<nixternal> bzr is the new and groovy way..we are using bzr for out other project...actually you really are
<LaserJock> we played around with it
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: no, i did a lot of telling them "no" - not giving the m the ideas :P
<nixternal> didn't like it
<LaserJock> I really don't think bzr is the way to go for the present doc work
<LaserJock> we would really have to change the way we do things, I think
<nixternal> i would know really...i just 'svn diff > woohoo.diff'
<nixternal> s/would/wouldn't
<LaserJock> well, do you know how long it would take to branch it?
<LaserJock> a very, very, very long time ;-)
<nixternal> ahh..we have 7 days ;)
<LaserJock> we have over 3,000 commits and it is close to 200MB in size
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what is this "middle click to close firefox" thing?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: er, tabs in firefox
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> oops
<nixternal> oh
<LaserJock> the other aspect is that we are currently set up to have one large repo
<Hobbsee> it's still early, and i'm not an early bird
<nixternal> i was like, mine don't work
<LaserJock> we would essentially have to split the current repo up into chunks for bzr to be at all practical
<nixternal> oh nice..you don't have to hit the stoopid x
<nixternal> now that wouldn't be fun LaserJock
<LaserJock> it might be the way we have to go in the future, but it would be a lot of work
<LaserJock> I really like bzr
<LaserJock> but it doesn't work as well as svn for the current doc team workflow
<nixternal> ya, i really wouldn't know though, as i don't have the 'direct' access or way to work with them as close as you do to be able to say yay or nay on the idea
<LaserJock> mhm
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to NOT BE HERE today
<nixternal> im used to the svn commands, however the bzr commands are similar
<nixternal> i went to make a mental note earlier, but a failed reboot stopped that
<LaserJock> but I think the Kubuntu part of the doc team is really strong
* Jucato makes a similar mental note to get some sleep...
<nixternal> thank god for kontact, otherwise i would loose all my mental notes
<nixternal> LaserJock: it is strong, but definitely lacking
<LaserJock> perhaps
<LaserJock> we always need more people
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> full time right now, is me, jjesse, trappist, and robotgeek (when he isn't busy with school i think)
<LaserJock> mhm
<Jucato> I just noticed that if you have Kontact open and Knotes in your system tray, clicking on KNotes doesn't raise/show Kontact, but the notes instead
<nixternal> 50% of my screen is knotes
<LaserJock> nixternal: but nobody but mdke is really working on the ubuntu side :/
<nixternal> really?
<LaserJock> yep
<nixternal> you knwo what..look at his commits. you are right
<nixternal> when he commits for me, he says "nixternal's patch"
<nixternal> and the same for others
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> so I think Kubuntu is doing quite well for docs this release
<LaserJock> as they did for the last
<nixternal> it would be nice to finally get some commit access though..even if it was directory dependent
<LaserJock> well, the doc team doesn't control access
<LaserJock> :/
<nixternal> right now, my kubuntu patches have just been sitting..that makes it difficult to edit for others
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> I know how it goes
<LaserJock> I was there too
<nixternal> actually...you know it wouldn't be so bad if jjesse didn't mess up his key  and his access LOL
<Hobbsee> heh
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> most people wouldn't mind applying a patch but most people (including myself) feel like they shouldn't unless they know the doc a bit
<LaserJock> similar issue to package sponsorship that Hobbsee has talked about
<nixternal> true...i would even accept somebody sending me plain text..i would convert it to docbook for them..or create the patch for them
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: true that
<LaserJock> it's unrealistic to think that people should be familiar with all the docs or all the packages Ubuntu ships
<LaserJock> and it is at least nice to know that people want to be sure of what they are doing
<LaserJock> but...
<LaserJock> stuff has to get done
<nixternal> LaserJock: i have never been sure, thats why i don't raise my arms ;)
<LaserJock> lol
<nixternal> i just thought about that..i dont' know how popular that commercial is, not everyone might get that ;)
* seaLne feels better for not understanding, then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when does KCC get renewed?
<Hobbsee> er, like, people being part of it?
<Jucato> is the meeting over?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> we didnt get anything from jono, either
<Jucato> heh he was at the top of the agenda
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I can't remember, I think we said two years
<Riddell> toma said 6 months
<Hawkwind> That was a nice meeting to be a part of as my actual first real meeting to attend :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131650
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131650 in khtml event "Pasting with middle-mouse-click into a textarea also activates autoscroll" [Normal,New]  
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<Tonio_> let's follow this bug and we can rediscuss this item
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: freeflying has a scim bug that's also critical
<Tonio_> Riddell: which one ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
* Hobbsee suspects she'll be gotten rid of, due to the dodgy timezone
<Riddell> Tonio_: something is broken, I need to look at it
<seaLne> Hobbsee: sounds fair enough :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll look at the bug id and add it to the wiki page
* Tonio_ works on digikam
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm off to bed. see you in a few :)
* Hobbsee wanders afk to get ready for uni
<Hobbsee> Jucato: okay
* Hobbsee is at work today
<Hobbsee> yes.  uni.  then work :P
<Jucato> night! :)
<Hobbsee> warning people who have ops - there are idiots around
<imbrandon> yea i just seen 
<Hobbsee> pretty stupid to post user list that includes the ops
* Hawkwind Isn't quit an op, in the middle still
<Hobbsee> that still acts as a ping :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: doesnt happen as much in #kubuntu - more in #ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Ah, thought I was missing something
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: an idiot coming in and spamming user lists.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> that's the most useless thing to scan.
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Hah.  One of those 'smart' spammers :P
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Agreed.  I hate when that happens
<Hobbsee> s/scan/spam/
* Hawkwind Kicks tellico
<Hawkwind> I love it when apps release a new version 2 - 3 days in a row
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> or when they release a new version less than 8 hours after you merge it.
<Hobbsee> hey hang on, that may well have been tellico
<Hobbsee> or is that in my random/ folder?
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hawkwind> Tellico was actually 2 days apart IIRC
<Hawkwind> 1.2.1 was today or yesterday, 1.2.0 was 2 days prior
<Hawkwind> Though Robby emailed me stating that there was a bug that needed immediate fixing which is why the release so quick
<Tonio_> I'm really sick of kde maintainers when I see how they consider bugs......
<Tonio_> "this is probably distro specific issue -> rejected"........
<Tonio_> how "some of them" "sometimes" consider bugs
<goldenear> Tonio_: for what bug ?
<Tonio_> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133080
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133080 in general "Regression in 3.5.4: Auto scroll and paste with the middle button" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]  
<Tonio_> this is really shit.......
<Tonio_> the guy probably didn't even test, because it is very easy to reproduce, and there is a duplicate there : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131650
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131650 in khtml event "Pasting with middle-mouse-click into a textarea also activates autoscroll" [Normal,New]  
* gnomefreak didnt touch that one i dont think
<Hobbsee> darn, i cant test my assignment for sanity as easily as i wanted to :(
<kwwii> boah, what a load of meetings today
<Hobbsee> lol
<kwwii> somehow meetings takes on the feeling of shit
<kwwii> :p
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i dont mind them, if i'm chairing :P
<kwwii> yeah, no shit
<Hobbsee> or if everyone wants to be there, and has a lot to say
<Hobbsee> if i'm chairing, they get a lot quikcer :P
<kwwii> I feel lucky when I am early on the list
* sebas missed the meeting.
<sebas> Did I miss anything important?
<kwwii> I don't mind telling people what is up, what I am doing and what I am going to do, but I hate waiting a few hours in irc, waiting for the blinking konversartion icon
<kwwii> sebas: you mean the first meeting, the kubuntu one
<sebas> Yes.
<Hobbsee> shoot i'm late
* sebas won't shoort, it's late :P
<kwwii> bang, bang, shoot!
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee dies all over kwwii 
<Hobbsee>  * kwwii is now covered in purple blood
<kwwii> ;-)
* sebas watches CSI and sleeps.
<kwwii> at least it is a nice color
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  is there any point driving to uni and back for half an hour only?
* imbrandon does some work on apt-mirror for sid while he eats
<Hobbsee> and it's just started raining.  yay
* kwwii watches a film and sleeps
<imbrandon> pr0n ?
<imbrandon> heh j/k
* Hobbsee smacks imbrandon 
* imbrandon says ouch and sits back down
<Hobbsee> surely that wouldnt make him sleep :P
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hrm what are the components for sid ? main contrib non-free ?
<imbrandon> isnt there one more ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> just the three
<imbrandon> okies
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: use the new request sync script
<Hobbsee> it even works with smtp servers, so you dont need a MTA for it
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, nah its for bugs actualy in the sid package
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> someone filed a darn typo bug lol
<imbrandon> figured i would close it , will be simple
<imbrandon> since it is the one and only package i have in sid and only one bug ;)
<imbrandon> and really its not tyop's at all it's more of changing "it's" to "it is" type thing
<imbrandon> i guess for translations, would be my only guss, but still simple enough fix
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse 
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> sorry i missed the mtg :(
* Hobbsee hangs, draws, and quarters jjesse for missing the meeting
* jjesse cowers
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i missed the first 45 mins :(  slept for 40, system wouldnt boot for the next 5
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: where's that crucial bugs page?
<jjesse> bummer
<jjesse> what if we ran the mtgs during your evening?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: will write it tomorrow
<Tonio_> I'm on digikam for the moment
<Hobbsee> jjesse: then it's during the UK lunchhour.  we tried it once
<jjesse> ah
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay. i've just thought of some
<ryanakca> imbrandon: did you get the link for the most recent upload? (not last night, but tonights?)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: note them, I'll had it tomorrow :)
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22336 in acpi-support "laptop overheats when performing CPU intensive tasks." [High,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> for one
<Hobbsee> the whole issue of https://launchpad.net/bugs/52670
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52670 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird uses konqueror as web browser" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<jjesse> what are you guys/girls thoughts on kickoff start menu?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: what is it?  i hear of it, but havent seen it
<ryanakca> it looks sweet... haven't tried it yet
<jjesse> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2283
<imbrandon> ryanakca, no i dident feel free to shoot it to me, i'll look right after i upload this to unstable ( ~15 minutes )
<jjesse> i was curious to try it as well it looks like it will rock :)
<ryanakca> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3050
<Hobbsee> oh that
<imbrandon> jjesse, looks good, i've been trying to get it packaged proper, it compiles but ummm packaging is a diffrent story
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html   I thought your the one who had told me about it...
<imbrandon> ryanakca, okies
<jjesse> that's a bummer cause i would love to test it :)
<imbrandon> jjesse, i'll have a test but i doubt ( unless i get some help ) that it will be in edgy
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: imbrandon may have.  i dont tend to check out suse stuff
<ryanakca> jjesse: well... just download the source, compile and checkinstall it
<imbrandon> except for 3rd party repos
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: are you still watching -meeting?  they're were discussing ff stuff
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea
* ryanakca is willing to stick it in his repos... if someone packages it for me..
<freeflying> morning all
* ryanakca had a chance to do 90% of his homework, have supper, take the dog for a walk, read an odd 20 e-mails and it's still going :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh, thanks
<ryanakca> lol, its much much longer than the one I introduce myself in
<Hobbsee> you reminded me about the stuff i urgently needed to merge
<imbrandon> ryanakca, yea i keep my own repos but its not a simple upgrade as they basicly just patched kicker and kdebase instead of making a new applet
<ryanakca> heh
<imbrandon> so its not a new kmenu in a sence its the old one patched to hell
<imbrandon> kinda an either or type thing
<ryanakca> that makes things a whole lot more complicated... it would've been simpler for them to write in seperatly instead of patching
<imbrandon> one would think, but thats not what happened
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> at least simpler for others
<imbrandon> the kickoff svn is a full kdebase branch
<ryanakca> oh gosh
<imbrandon> exactly
* ryanakca has changed his mind about wanting to test it out
<imbrandon> hehe
<ryanakca> sure, it's interesting, but I don't think it would be worth the hassle
<ryanakca> If it was on a demo linux computer, sure... but other than that... never
<imbrandon> thats kinda my thinking, thus i dont spend much time on it, just poke it now and then
<ryanakca> same for XGL/compiz
<imbrandon> well xgl/compiz works much better in edgy
<imbrandon> becouse you dont need the third party crap
<jjesse> it looks a little much like the start menu in xp/vista
<ryanakca> Sure I could go out, spend 200$ on more ram and a better video card... but I don't feel like it
<imbrandon> jjesse, and thats bad? the kmenu looks like a 1995 start menu too ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> jjesse, think about how many useabilty experts are behind the suse and windows projects ;)
<jjesse>  imbrandon: i run xp in "classic" mode
* ryanakca wonders if theres a fvwmubuntu kicking around
<imbrandon> i dont run XP at all ;)
<jjesse> how would you pronouce that?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: someone on planet kde wrote a thesis on menu useability I think
<imbrandon> ryanakca, yea celest
<imbrandon> celeste
<ryanakca> I only use my mom's XP for iTunes
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ouch , i use OSX and wine for that ;)
<imbrandon> the true iTunes ;)
<imbrandon> and amarok comes a close 2nd to iTunes ;)
<ryanakca> I don't have a mac that will run OSX... but my teachers giving me a performa
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> that will run linux
<ryanakca> imbrandon: amarok is nothing close to iTunes for ipod support
<imbrandon> ryanakca, sure it is, if you set it up right, you have to fiddle with the config for the auto mounting and unmounting
<imbrandon> but it is
<jjesse> works fine for me
<ryanakca> imbrandon: just as it will run Mac OS9  (well, their os #9)
<imbrandon> the only os9 ( coca ) app i have is SimCity 2000
<ryanakca> meh.. iTunes it just works... when I get around to learning C++ I'll help out with amarok and iPod
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> also if you install ipodslave it "just works" too ;)
<imbrandon> but the main inclusion report for that isnt approved yet
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ever see my ipod running kubuntuized linux ?
<ryanakca> if I had just a no-name brand mp3 player, it would be different, but figuring out how to stick on album images... oh, and an annoying thing. Stick something on ipod with amarok, and you can't read what iTunes put on it beforehand.. it's still there... just can't access them
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I've read about running linux on iPods... but last time I checked it didn't run on a nano...  got a link to the picture?
<imbrandon> sure you can, use 1.4.3 thats all fixed
<Riddell> ryanakca: that sounds like what kwwii had
<imbrandon> runs on my nano 4gig just fine
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/kubuntu_on_ipod_nano.jpg
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ^^
<ryanakca> Riddell: what, the iTunes + Amarok   songs on ipod problem?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> apparently it depends on how you put them onto your ipod or such
<imbrandon> yea thats fixed in 1.4.3 ( according to the changelog )
<ryanakca> imbrandon: nice... I might switch to it... but then you can't use ipodlinux + iTunes i presume?
<kwwii> I gave up worrying about it
<imbrandon> ryanakca, sure you can , you can even still run the apple firmware too ( dual boot )
<ryanakca> kwwii: yeah. except your stuck with one or the other.. amarok or iTunes
<kwwii> ryanakca: yepp, apparently so
<ryanakca> on a 2GB... how big is the image?
<imbrandon> 32mb
<imbrandon> ipodlinux only makes a 32mb partition for the kernel and init scripts, the rest is run off the normal partition
<ryanakca> hmm... that's 4-6 songs worth... half a cd.. I can live with that... how big is the apple image?
<imbrandon> thats including the apple image
<imbrandon> it only takes 32mb extra space to do the linux on the ipod
<ryanakca> 32mb = linux, and then add the apple... how many mb is the apple image... 40-50mb?
<ryanakca> or is 32mb including apple image?
<imbrandon> 32mb == the OS altogather , apple + linux
<imbrandon> the rest is all music/pictures/games etc what ever you put on it
<ryanakca> ah, got a link to the OS? like your modified one (and yes, I know we're offtopic, but the channel isn't being used... :P ), or do you have an option to set up the boot image (I think thats what that was)?
<imbrandon> plus you can play videos on the nano with linux ;)
<ryanakca> oh sweet... too bad the screen is so small though
<imbrandon> i can play doom / halflife / 007 too ;)
* kwwii has a 60gb ipod, I could put pretty much everything on that, including linux
<imbrandon> kwwii, yea i fit a few k songs and videos and games no problem on my 4gig
<imbrandon> ipodlinux.org ryanakca
* ryanakca is finding his 2gb small... lol, and I used to find my 128mb no-name mp3 player big...
<ryanakca> It's not that you'll listen to all of it every day, it's just that it's there when you want it, where you want it.
<kwwii> and rockbox, or whatever it is called?
<kwwii> how is it
<kwwii> ?
<imbrandon> rockbox is ok, just lacks features
<ryanakca> rockbox?
<imbrandon> rockbox == alterntive appleos , not based on linux but opensource
<Tonio_> ryanakca: opensource firmware for MP3 jukebox
<Tonio_> imbrandon: nope, not only apple
<imbrandon> Tonio_, true , many mp3 players
<Tonio_> rockbox is originally designed for archos players, but has been ported to many more, including shity ipod
<imbrandon> actualy you /can/ tripple boot ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, shitty ? heh i love mine
<Tonio_> imbrandon: if you live proprietary formats and drms, have fun :)
<kwwii> sooo.../me watches a film now, and the sleep
<ryanakca> lol, kk
* Tonio_ shits on the ipod
<Tonio_> ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, thats iTunes, you dont HAVE to use the propitary formats
<imbrandon> has noting to do with the ipod , it just plays them
<Tonio_> imbrandon: which open format can you use ?
<Tonio_> ogg, mpc, flac ?
<Tonio_> no one
<imbrandon> Tonio_, mpg ogg flac
<Tonio_> ogg is nativelly supported ?
<imbrandon> with linux on it , dunno about apple os, but i know you dont have to use the drm 
<imbrandon> in the apple os
<imbrandon> only f you use itunes to buy the music
<Tonio_> not any free format is supported with apple firmware
<imbrandon> ... 
<kwwii> Tonio_: shitting on the ipod is a much prettier idea in french than in any oher language
<kwwii> my itunes does ogg
<Tonio_> of course you can use mp3's without drms :)
<imbrandon> and aac is open afaik
<Tonio_> kwwii: in french : "je chie sur l'ipod !!!"
<Tonio_> imbrandon: point, indeed :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: exactly :-)
<imbrandon> just not aac+drm but as i said thats an itunes thing not ipod, the ipod will play aac ;)
<Tonio_> aac is opened except when apple adds it's ****sensored***** drms on them :)
<imbrandon> hehe yea iTunes ;)
<Tonio_> I really dislike apple in fact :)
<Tonio_> the only company that is worse than m in my view :)
<Tonio_> whenever they do good products
<imbrandon> heh i realy like apple, and the fact that most everythgin "just works" and its still a *nix OS
<imbrandon> but thats where we differ ;)
<kwwii> imbrandon: no doubt
<Tonio_> imbrandon: they take everything they can in OSS and provide only proprietary stuff....
<Tonio_> that's not ethical
<Tonio_> microsoft doesn't like OSS, but they don't make usage of them, which sounds more logic in my view
<imbrandon> sure it is , i dont see a major problem with it
<Tonio_> and honnestly, apple with monopolistic market share would be 10 times worse than microsoft
<imbrandon> but thats why i hate RMS as much as Bill Gates
<imbrandon> but thats another story altogther
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe :)
<imbrandon> RMS is the bane of Open Source
<Tonio_> I'm not a fan of rms too, but I really think he is more respectable than bill
<LaserJock> I'm sort of an apple fan too
<imbrandon> Tonio_, not really he is just as black/white , no middle
* Tonio_ cannot understand why opensource fans love apple......
<LaserJock> I can get lots of opensource software for it
<imbrandon> Tonio_, becouse apple does give back alot ot opensource
<Tonio_> can you imagin apple is attacking people that only criticize them on apple's related boards ?
<Tonio_> this brand sucks, really
<Tonio_> imbrandon: they give a lot ? I remember kde guys had to cry to get usable stuff from safari
<LaserJock> heh, Apple has got a long way to go for sure, but I think they are a lot better than MS, but that's just my opinion
<imbrandon> LaserJock, exactly
<imbrandon> there has to be a middle
<imbrandon> you dont have to be 100000% open source not to be un-evil
<Tonio_> LaserJock: in my view MS is wrong on its opinion related to opensource softwares, but they are not hypocrits
<LaserJock> I run OS X close to 12hrs a day
<kwwii> you guys type too fast
<LaserJock> there are things I don't like about it, but there is a lot I do
<Tonio_> kwwii: use speech to text software :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, they give back to what they use ( darwin ) they developed their own gui, i dont see that as hipocrytical
<LaserJock> I think it's the TB grillings
<LaserJock> :-)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: liking OSS and provide only proprietary stuff, protocols, formats is a nonsense, sorry
<LaserJock> not *only*
<Tonio_> did apple create only ONE opensource standard, like adobe did with pdf ?
<imbrandon> and ms isnt hipocrytical ? i seem to rember not to long ago when the zlib explot hit FOSS ms had alot of zlib patches too for stuff like office etc where they used the BSD code, and dont even get me started on the tcp/ip stack
<Tonio_> apple wants apple users to use apple stuff, apple protocols, apple formats etc.......
<Tonio_> the same way ms does
<imbrandon> Tonio_, wants and forces are diffrent
<Tonio_> they don't promote standards at all
<imbrandon> they promote aac ;)
<imbrandon> they promote gnu tools in darwin
<Tonio_> I don't mind closed sources as long as the applications are respecting the standards, like opera for example
<Tonio_> imbrandon: they promote aac + drms, which is completly different
<imbrandon> you see your flaw in MS thoughts though? MS does use OSS , they just use the BSD code so they dont HAVE to give back where apple dosent
<Tonio_> they are changing ipod firmware so that any compatible music selling plateform become uncompatible
<imbrandon> Tonio_, not really ipod will play aac too without drm ;)
<Tonio_> is that different from what ms does ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: they will, but apple doesn't sell any of those files, so I don't see where is the promotion
<imbrandon> becouse it dosent FORCE you to use the drm
<imbrandon> liek i said wanting and forcing is diffrent
<imbrandon> where as MS forces you to use wma on its device
<Tonio_> imbrandon: they don't FORCE because they don't have the market share to do it
<Tonio_> with the same market share than ms has, they would force, no doubt on this
<LaserJock> I'll just put it this way, I run both OS X and Windows XP on a daily basis, in Windows I feel trapped in closed source software but on OS X I fell much more free to use open source software
<Tonio_> imbrandon: wrong, you can also do mp3 if you want
<imbrandon> Tonio_, apple has 80% of the market share in music devices, that was evident when they forced the RIAA to let them sell at 99c still
<Tonio_> just that it is not the default :)
<Tonio_> but the difference between wanting and forcing is very very little in those cases
<imbrandon> Tonio_, but enough to not be evil
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, 80 and 96% are stigltly different :)
<Tonio_> 80% is a lot, while 95% is a monopole
<LaserJock> anyway, Ubuntu rocks, regardless! ;-)
<imbrandon> 100% isnt a monoply if they allow competition
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> yea ubuntu rocks ;)
<imbrandon> ok dinner time bbiab
<imbrandon> [19:45]  <kwwii> you guys type too fast << hahahah i just saw that
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ;)
<imbrandon> ok food brb
<LaserJock> imbrandon: because you were typing too fast
<kwwii> imbrandon: type to fast, and read too slow
<kwwii> kids
* Hobbsee beats kwwii with his walking stick
<LaserJock> bah, you aren't that old kwwii 
<kwwii> ;-)9
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> LaserJock, wasent you that are younger than me ( but smarter hehe )
<imbrandon> wasent it*
<LaserJock> could be, I doubt the smarter part
* imbrandon kicks kwwii, you still drink beer at international bars your not old
* imbrandon is 28
<kwwii> hehe, I am just german in the meantime
<LaserJock> man, you are old :-)
<imbrandon> ugh , dreading 30 soon-ish
<kwwii> 35
<LaserJock> 35 isn't bad at all
<imbrandon> hahahaha LaserJock
<imbrandon> i'm odl at 28 but 35 is ok ? hehehe
<LaserJock> I'm 24 but I feel much older
<imbrandon> old*
<LaserJock> nah
<imbrandon> LaserJock, well your working on your PHd, i'm good to have a few credits ;)
<imbrandon> so smarter ;)
<LaserJock> just because I've been in college for 9 years doesn't mean I'm smarter
<LaserJock> in fact it might mean just the opposite
<imbrandon> hahah not really , well not ot me
<LaserJock> surely one of these years I'm going to graduate ;-)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i would LOVE to be in school full time , if i could find a way to make money and do that i would
<LaserJock> that's what I do
<LaserJock> grad school in chemistry  is pretty sweet that way
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> my advisor pays tuition, insurance, and I get ~ 20k a year
<imbrandon> wow , cool
<LaserJock> well, it's a big job, they can't get people to do it otherwise
<imbrandon> heh sign me up, little bit of a late start but , lol j/k
<LaserJock> if I had to pay for school and be out of a job for 9 years there would be no way I could do  it
<imbrandon> very true
<LaserJock> we've got at least a couple grad students in their 40s
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> yea i would be pushing 40 if i started now
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> I think the average age is close to 30 for graduate students
<imbrandon> that would really be the perfect thing though, find someone to pay me to get a phd in comp sci or something nice like that
<imbrandon> i dunno about chemist though, i would be too tempted to make lsd ;) 
<nixternal> you and cutiecoder are made for each other
<imbrandon> nixternal, blasphmey
<nixternal> hahaha
<imbrandon> never speak those words again
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> i wouldn't share anyways
<imbrandon> good ;) hehe
<nixternal> you know..this is just a tad bit OT and not nice...
<LaserJock> bah, lsd is for undergrads ;-)
* nixternal shuts up
<imbrandon> LaserJock, lol
<nixternal> all you old fogies
<imbrandon> mdma ? or what ever the abriv is for it
<nixternal> lsd was so 20 years ago
<imbrandon> i did some good lsd about 8 or 9 years ago ;)
<imbrandon> shhhh
<LaserJock> no, I don't think many chemists would do too many drugs, we know how it's made :-)
<nixternal> ya, i won't tell anyone (who doesn't read this log)
<imbrandon> heh i dont even know what mdma is exactly, but i know that and cacaine are the main ingred to extacy
<LaserJock> I made benzocaine in organic lab
<imbrandon> haha that stuff rocks
<LaserJock> all those *caines are related, mostly anesthetics
<imbrandon> i used to eat it like candy when i had a tooth pulled
<imbrandon> yea
<LaserJock> I made aspirin too
<LaserJock> and the stuff that makes a firefly glow
<imbrandon> benzocaine is the main active ingred in ambisil and umm 
<LaserJock> I think that's the one that uses the main ingredient in teargas
<LaserJock> the firefly stuff that is
<imbrandon> the stuff that makes a firefly glow ?
<imbrandon> wow
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> nasty
<LaserJock> it's too bad that sometimes the cool chemistry involves nasty stuff
<LaserJock> I'll be working with some nerve gas stuff pretty soon
<LaserJock> gotta be careful
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> yea that would suck
<imbrandon> hrm /me wonders what other phd stuff pays now
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> anyway, I'm more of a physicist than chemist really
<imbrandon> heh stars and stuff ?
<imbrandon> or earth phy
<LaserJock> imbrandon: no, atoms and molecules
<LaserJock> quantum physics
<imbrandon> cool
<LaserJock> and lasers, obviously
<imbrandon> ahhh nice
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> anyway, that was waaaay OT
<imbrandon> true
<Hobbsee> mmmm...lasers...
<imbrandon> we need a dev-offtopic chan ;)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: mhm, gotta love the lasers ;-)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nah....
* Hobbsee just uploaded something, and was useful
* Hobbsee is allowed to talk to people, on that basis.
<imbrandon> wasent there a big deal here semi-reciently about blue/green laszers in 
<imbrandon> consumer pointers
<imbrandon> or soemthing
<imbrandon> pointing at planes or something becouse they could go farther
<LaserJock> nifty, I like blue lasers. They are sorta hard to come by (like down into the UV blue)
* Hobbsee pictures LaserJock coming to a dev conference with a blue laser attached to hi s head
<ryanakca> imbrandon: qcomicbook comments on REVU? I'm going to bed...
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ahh yea i got side tracked and forgot, i'll look now
<Hobbsee> it's not the 8th in all timezones yet :P
<ryanakca> imbrandon: lol, thanks, see you tommorow night :)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: oh, you should come to my lab, I've got IR, red, green, and UV strobing at 10Hz
<imbrandon> see ya
<imbrandon> LaserJock, haha cool
<LaserJock> I put on some Creedence Clearwater Revival and have fun
<imbrandon> heh 
* imbrandon is listening to "Bad Moon Rising" by CCR [Amarok] 
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: nice :D
<LaserJock> imbrandon: heck yeah
<LaserJock> but on the flip side, I'm *actually* working on a 1hr presentation I just found out I'm supposed to give at group meeting tomorrow
<LaserJock> boooring
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> and my trig was somewhat failing me
<LaserJock> thank goodness for wikipedia
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> gah phone brb
<LaserJock> \o/ kubuntu-desktop installed
<imbrandon> LaserJock, just curious, how does the other half put up with your FL/OSS stuff? hehe 
<LaserJock> not very well, tbh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: grabbed the newest requestsync script on your machine
<imbrandon> mine thinks we should start a "wives" club LOL
<Hobbsee> oh darn, i cant use it there
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<Hobbsee> what dothey say?
<LaserJock> mine says, "you need to divorce you computer"
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<imbrandon> classic
<LaserJock> I think that has an implied, "or else" in there
<imbrandon> LOL how true
<LaserJock> I really need to cut back
<LaserJock> Ubuntu work is addictive, fun, and productive, but I really have to have other priorities
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, heh , if you cant use it here ( and i wont ) no need for it
<LaserJock> I need to get very careful about what projects I sign up for
<Hobbsee> !info libksba edgy
<ubotu> Package libksba does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> !info libksba-dev edgy
<ubotu> libksba-dev: X.509 and CMS support library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.15-1 (edgy), package size 119 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Hobbsee> !info libksba
<ubotu> Package libksba does not exist in any distro I know
* Hobbsee kicks the repos
<Hobbsee> what do you *mean* it doesnt exist?
<crimsun> it doesn't
<crimsun> ubotu searches for binary packages, not source packages, by default
<Hobbsee> crimsun: then why do the corresponding binaires?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about searches for binary packages, not source packages, by default - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> why cant my apt-cache search find it either?
<crimsun> which CC.mirror are you using?
<crimsun> it's definitely available here:
<crimsun> $ apt-cache search ksba
<crimsun> libksba-dev - X.509 and CMS support library
<crimsun> libksba8 - X.509 and CMS support library
<crimsun> (I'm using archive.uc)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: gb/au
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i thought the source would also show with apt-cache show.  hmm.
<Hobbsee> at least apt-cache search
<crimsun> no, only binary packages
<crimsun> FWIW, the description in apt-cache(8) could use a bit of clarification
<crimsun> it's not immediately obvious that source packages aren't culled with 'search'
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hawkwind> Are there plans of replacing arts in KDE4 ?
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, arts isnt in kde4 correct
<Hawkwind> What replaced it ?
<imbrandon> solid i /think/ , its all kinda fuzzy to me still but i konw for sure no arts
<imbrandon> crimsun, are you a DD by chance ? heh
<crimsun> no.
<imbrandon> hrm ok
<imbrandon> know any that are alive / awake atm ?
* imbrandon heads to debian-mentors
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if i told you who around here they were, i'd have to shoot you
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> its ok, i poked debian-mentors , someone is bound to answer, i just hate to email my sponsor as it takes him days to upload 
<imbrandon> should be trivial its just a manpage fix to a package i'm the maintainer of ( not even a nmu upload hehe )
<crimsun> I'd be happy to do one, but I can't.
<Tonio_> Riddell: digikam splitted and uploaded, will write main inclusion report tomorrow :)
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ 
<imbrandon> crimsun, hehe thanks, yea its like pulling teeth to get an upload if your not a DD ;)
<crimsun> the ones I've checked in ubuntu-* are idle
<imbrandon> yea seems everyone on oftc in -devel and -mentors is too
<Tonio_> yo robotgeek
<imbrandon> btw hiya robotgeek dident see ya sneek in
<robotgeek> hey imbrandon
<robotgeek> does anyone know where i can find vmware images for kubuntu knot (if available :)
<imbrandon> i dont think there is a knot one avaible , last i heard in the TB they wasent gonna make anymore "official" ones becouse it was a manual process
<imbrandon> unless they found a way to auomate it
<robotgeek> okay, let me google for installing kubuntu in a vmware partition or so
<imbrandon> robotgeek, should be pretty streight forward, i can help you do it if you have questions
<imbrandon> but i dont know of any pre-made images
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: split, surely.  not splitted :P
* Hobbsee ducks
<imbrandon> heh
<robotgeek> imbrandon: plannning to do the install at work, and verify the desktop guide. its too tough working on my laptop
<imbrandon> heh ok, vmwareplayer or server ?
<imbrandon> i can give ya a quick rundown, its semi-simple
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sorry but it is very late and I must say I don't understand the joke, if any ;)
<Tonio_> near 5 am in france :)
<robotgeek> imbrandon: the free one :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, it was abad play on words for a non-native english speaker ;)
<imbrandon> robotgeek, they are both free
<imbrandon> ( as in beer no speech )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you'll explain it to me tomorrow, but the the moment, /me beds :)
<imbrandon> but mostlikely you mean the player as thats the one in the repo's
<robotgeek> imbrandon: oh, the machine at work is windows. *ducks*
<imbrandon> anyhow robotgeek just head to easyvmx.com and create the blank "image" from their web interface and then after that its just like a normal install
<imbrandon> robotgeek, they both also work in windows ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, fair enough.  splitted isnt a word - the word you wanted was split.  i've heard people at work use it incorrectly too, which is why it annoys me
* Hobbsee gets annoyed when native english speakers confuse lose and loose.
<Hobbsee> "please dont loose this bottle"
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> written in brigth blue marker!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah it is an irregular verb ;)
<Tonio_> I'll remember this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes.  like the rest of english, it seems :P
<robotgeek> imbrandon: thanks, i'll download tommorow 
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> s/this/that/
* Tonio_ beds now, seya
<Hobbsee> </nitpick>  :P
<Hobbsee> night Tonio_ :)
<imbrandon> c ya
* imbrandon twiddles his thumbs
<robotgeek> hmm,i might also download a kubuntu dapper and updgrade to edgy?
<crimsun> dunno how you'd save the updated image, but I've never played with vmware-player
<robotgeek> crimsun: i would be updating the image itself, so saving is not an issue
<robotgeek> unless the upgrade fails or so
<imbrandon> yea it should write right to the hdd
<imbrandon> no save needed
<robotgeek> cool, i guess i will try tommorow. more on that later :)
<robotgeek> imbrandon: did you ever manage to build amarok for OS X?
<imbrandon> robotgeek, nah its not possible atm ( without fink )
<imbrandon> its not ported to qt4 totaly
<robotgeek> imbrandon: oh okay. i'm just tired of itunes, the minor amount of time i am in Os x
<imbrandon> heh well you can use 1.4.3 under fink
<imbrandon> that does work
<imbrandon> and work on the 2.0 branch has started afaik so it wont be long
<robotgeek> btw, got ubuntu server running trac + subversion for dev people at work
<imbrandon> but just how long is "not long" i have no idea
<imbrandon> nice
<robotgeek> they seem to be pretty happy, except that we deal quite a bit in binary files
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: do i want to merge sane-backends?
<imbrandon> heh upto you heh
* Hobbsee doesnt really want to run the risk of breaking it, but it looks like a simple merge.
<crimsun> you're core-dev now, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no
<Hobbsee> crimsun: of course not
<crimsun> and if it's simple enough, sure, go for it
<crimsun> sorry, I thought you had gotten it at TB or something
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh, nope
<Hobbsee> crimsun: wont be trying that again for a while
<crimsun> (it wouldn't be unreasonable to try post-Edgy)
<robotgeek> hmm, what's going to be new in edgy, powermanagement wise?
<crimsun> "stuff works better"
<robotgeek> okay, but no change in packages as such
<Hobbsee> guidance-power-manager is new
<robotgeek> hmm, i guess i should just wait till tommorow :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, maybe.  will look at it when i come home, i expect
<Hobbsee> this error is annoying me
<nixternal> Hobbsee: amarok 1.4.3...sharing the music right..i goto synchronize and transfer...when i right click and transfer, amarok just crashes
<nixternal> happens on all my machines
<Hobbsee> nixternal: blame imbrandon 
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i tried before..he pawned it off on you ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> wasnt me
<Hobbsee> he's doing the packages now
<robotgeek> btw, are we shipping knetworkmanager by default?
<Hobbsee> i dont think so
<robotgeek> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> not stable enough
<robotgeek> hmm, worksgreatforme :)
<lnxkde> bah
<lnxkde> *^$#&$%* I dont try to help someone to update kubuntu again, people like free help and support and then they talk Cr** saying that linux is too dificult, that is why people prefer windows, I started to love windows more since I have been using linux,.
<Jucato> imbrandon: would you happen to know why the "GTK Style and Fonts" and "Wallet" modules were removed from System Settings in Edgy?
<imbrandon> nope
<Jucato> ok thanks! :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: thanks again for the icons! I'm loving them :)
* Jucato needs some more sleep.... again....
<Tonio_> hello all
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ :)
<allee> moin
<Jucato> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> I'm still trying to recover from the change in "timezones" :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> now I have to be somewhere.... :)
<Jucato> bye! :)
<Hobbsee> bye!
<Riddell> Tonio_: I never knew showfoto was part of digikam
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: got the new package ? everything is now split
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did the digikam main inclusion review a while ago, but there some other dependencies it needs
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just writing the maininclusionreport
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it already written ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportDigikam
<Riddell> but there other packages it needs as I say
<Tonio_> ah yes it is
<Riddell> sorry, should have said before
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's look at the deps
<Tonio_> Riddell: Filename: pool/universe/libk/libkexif/libkexif1_0.2.3-2_i386.deb Filename: pool/universe/d/dcraw/dcraw_8.36-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Tonio_> here are the 2 dependancies that are in universe
<Tonio_> what is the process to get in main in the same time than digikam ?
<Tonio_> writting 2 other main inclusion reports ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm writting the 2 other main inclusion reports
<Riddell> thanks, just use the same Template
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133080
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133080 in general "Regression in 3.5.4: Auto scroll and paste with the middle button" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]  
<Tonio_> hehe, it is resolved, so I'll ask for a little debdiff and we can rediscuss this ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportDcraw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportLibkexif
<Tonio_> here they are
<Riddell> Tonio_: say if libkexif meets the Debian library packaging guide standards.
<Riddell> add to UbuntuMainInclusionQueue, and it's done
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: added and that's it :)
<Riddell> rocking, thanks Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hu ????????
<Tonio_> I'm unable to shutdown or reboot my computer
<Tonio_> "disconnect" in kmenu doesn't produce anything......... can someone confirm ?
<Jucato> Logout doesn't do anything here, too
<Riddell> sounds like upstart
<Tonio_> Riddell: known issue ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: possibly yes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: use sudo /sbin/poweroff
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed kdeprint doesn't work here too... impossible to add a usb printer
<Tonio_> works with gnome-cups-manager
<Riddell> bah
<Tonio_> another 2 bugs for the wikipage :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, logout doesnt do anything here as well
<Hobbsee> lets whine at keybuk about it.
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> can anyone test kdeprint please ? I wouldn't like to add local problem to the wikipage :)
* Hobbsee looks
* Jucato doesn't have a printer...
<Tonio_> no pb here with a network printer, just that the lpt/usb radio is unclickable
<Tonio_> yop goldenear
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Tonio_> goldenear: any news concerning oskar developpment ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: confirmed ?
<Hobbsee> if i scan on the wrong subnet, no wonder i dont find the printer.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you have a local usb printer ?
<goldenear> hi
<Hobbsee> no
<Tonio_> ah.......
<Tonio_> anybody else ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i had a local parallel port printer :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: problem should be the same for lpt printers too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah yeah, confirming that.  that was in dapper too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: unable to click "local printer (usb, serial, lpt)", that's it no ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's it, yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: writting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyTopBugs
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay.  says it's not created yet
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> is there too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ho, okay :)
<Tonio_> let's use this one
<goldenear> Tonio_: two things about Oskar: 1) Oskar for KDE 3.5 is now in the hands of Koos... Indeed, Oskar for 3.5 uses the code of the actual kmplayer and Koos is the only personne that really understand its code.
<goldenear> The code is not very flexible and the mix of the new ui and the kmplayer is not very easy because of that.
<Tonio_> goldenear: hum.... not nice to ear ;)
<goldenear> 2) We are about, with Mr Freeze (and Koos I hope) to start working on Oskar for KDE 4
<goldenear> the actual UI code is very easy to port to KDE 4 and the engine code almost need to be rewrite from scratch for KDE 4 (use of dbus, phonon, etc...)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you confirm please ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/59502
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59502 in kdebase "Impossible to install new printer with kdeprint (edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<goldenear> To sum up, Oskar for KDE 3.5 will exist is Koos want it (or if any one want to dive and spend time into the code of kmplayer).
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you cant confirm yourself?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well the point is that confirmation requires 2 personns :)
<Tonio_> "I report and autoconfirm my issue" sounds strange to me ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i would have just said "i've confirmed with tonio_ on irc that this occurs"
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, if mdz sees that, he yells :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: exactly ;)
<goldenear> Tonio_: From our side (Mr Freeze and I) we prefer to spend time and energy to work on Oskar for KDE 4 than to try to understand how to "fix" kmplayer.
<Tonio_> goldenear: that makes sense, indeed
<goldenear> and KDE 4 is not vapourware anymore :)
<goldenear> even if it may not be ready for edgy +1
<Tonio_> goldenear: hehe
* goldenear wonders what will be in edgy +1 KDE 3.5.6 or KDE 4.0...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: any bugs to add to the list ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: havent looked sorry
<Jucato> Hobbsee: do you have tty1? I only have tty2-tty6
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i do now, i dotn think i did before
<Hobbsee> got the latest upstart/usplash?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Tonio_] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<Jucato> ah. maybe with the updates a while ago
<Jucato> I'll try to restart later
<Jucato> sudo /usr/sbin/reboot ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: reboot -f works
<Jucato> ah thanks
<Tonio_> haha ;)
<Tonio_> I've been prompted that I am low on battery power, 99% charged ;)
<Tonio_> sebas: I finally saw the prompt dialog, but it looks like there is a little problem with it :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, me too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the ones that amuse me more is when it thinks the battery has been taken out.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I've also been prompted that the battery had been removed when charge was 100%
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, yep
<Hobbsee> that's what i get too
<Tonio_> well that's not critical, but we should see that with sebas too :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems feel free to add your bugs there ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: will do. 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: currently i'm *dealing* with the bugs for a team that i'm the owner of
<Hobbsee> where at least 2 of them ftbfs - and we're requesting syncs for them.
<Tonio_> ubuntu wiki is SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<Hobbsee> gah.  one that's depending on a package that ftbfs in itself.  how carefully were these checked???
<WindowsUninstall> Hi all
<Hobbsee> heya
<WindowsUninstall> I've a question about free CDs ship. how many time take special request? I need CDs for the 28th of october
<gnomefreak> depends on where you are in the world depends how many you order depends on mail service. normally orders take about 6 weeks. ive seen them take as long as 2 1/2 months
<WindowsUninstall> gnomefreak, Oooh
<WindowsUninstall> gnomefreak, Where do you live?
<gnomefreak> WindowsUninstall: US
<Riddell> WindowsUninstall: what's it for?
<WindowsUninstall> Riddell, For the italian linux day
<gnomefreak> WindowsUninstall: order them as soon as possible and in your request state why you need them and for when
<Riddell> WindowsUninstall: make a shipit order and let me know if you don't get them by the 22nd
<WindowsUninstall> Riddell, OK
<kwwii> hi all
<kwwii> after last nights update, my computer no longer boot :-)
<kwwii> s/boot/boots
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii 
<Hobbsee> kwwii: well, clearly it does, else you wouldnt be here.  *g*
<kwwii> moin Hobbsee 
<WindowsUninstall> Riddell, Will I Recive an email or a message when my order is aproved?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I am running OSX :p
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> heya
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> actually, I have more kde4 built on osx than on linux :-)
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, lol
<imbrandon> lol
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, Are you a KDE developer?
<kwwii> WindowsUninstall: I am KDE Ken :-)
<kwwii> :p
<Riddell> WindowsUninstall: you can check back on the shipit site
<kwwii> an artist, not really a developer any more
<WindowsUninstall> Riddell, OK
<Hobbsee> did i miss something here?  or did making a spec mean that you actually have to do something about it, if you want it implemented?
<imbrandon> kwwii, whats your machine doing ? 
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, I develop for KDE when I have the time :)
<Hobbsee> ie, doesnt a spec say "I'm going to do this, for this point in time?"
<imbrandon> WindowsUninstall, most of us in here are kde hackers in some way shape or form ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea , why ? hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: some idiot has just posted to ubuntu-devel about creatign a spec, asking someone else to implement it!
<WindowsUninstall> :)
<imbrandon> i can see asking for HELP, but not for someone to DO it
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> very few things you can get done 100% on your own
<imbrandon> anyway, i'm off to go pickup my son bbiab
<kwwii_> imbrandon: when it boots, it says about 5 times between each normal boot message "chdir, file doees not exist"or udevd.../dev/null/ file does not exist
<kwwii_> etc.
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<kwwii_> hehe, the third time is a chrarm
<kwwii_> charm
<kwwii_> not sure why, but now it boots
<Tonio_> Riddell: who manages dapper backports ? mez ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's for bug 57739
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57739 in knetworkmanager "please backport 0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1 to dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57739
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: imbrandon can backport
<Tonio_> I agree with this
<Tonio_> imbrandon: would you be okay to do this ?
<Tonio_> edgy version really closes lots of issues...
<kwwii_> rebooting, bbl
<gnomefreak> jdong is a backporter iirc imbrandon also
<imbrandon> re
<kwwii> re
<Riddell> Tonio_: jdong, imbrandon, mez
<Hobbsee> re^2?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea i'll check it now
<imbrandon> lol @ Hobbsee
<kwwii> I was quite worried for 5 miutes there
* Tonio_ is in bugtriage mode :)
<imbrandon> heh you had me worried since i havent rebooted yet
<Tonio_> heya kwwii ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm in "hobbsee is being a nitpicky bitch mode" - perhaps i should do some more reviews on REVU?  :P
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, I need an opinion: I've written this application for KDE 4: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/6439/schermata19gx1.png
<WindowsUninstall> It's for the disk managment.
<WindowsUninstall> Do you like? 
<kwwii> WindowsUninstall: looks pretty good to me...how do you draw the pie chart?
<kwwii> I assume some lib, not pics
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, An homemade function :)
<kwwii> it would be cool if you could antialias the lines on it a bit :-)
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, I'm not an artist :D
<Tonio_> bug40786
<Tonio_> I HATE this kind of comments
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, Also I don't know how to draw antialiased lines
<Tonio_> bug 40786
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40786 in knetworkmanager "Missing documentation" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40786
<Tonio_> shit, if you don't like the doc has it is, provide a better one or shutup !!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> heh
<kwwii> hehe
<Hobbsee> i remember that one being shocking, yes
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, I need more ideas for this program
* Jucato notes that adpt doesn't have docs either...
* Jucato thinks in Dapper at least...
<imbrandon> Tonio_, knetworkmanager backport fixed up, it will be done with the archive rounds today 
<kwwii> WindowsUninstall: if I think of anythng I'll let you know :-)
<WindowsUninstall> ok
<WindowsUninstall> Thanks :)
<WindowsUninstall> kwwii, http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/kde4/playground/base/kdiskmanager/
<WindowsUninstall> The source are here
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I've assigned two bugs related to this to you
<Tonio_> imbrandon: in case you wanna close them once backport is in ;)
<imbrandon> kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a way to nuke package from ubuntu ? knetswitch, gnetswitch and netswitch are now unmaintained
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: file a bug requesting its removal
<Tonio_> and there are not of any use with networkmanager
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: who to assign to ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: subscribe ubuntu-archive
<Hobbsee> check the rdepends first, fo course :)
<Tonio_> hehe, yes :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm leaving nothing to chance tonight.
* Hobbsee has already seen too much idiocy.
<Hobbsee> :P
* Jucato double checks if he's done something stupid tonight...
<Hobbsee> no, i dont think you have
<Jucato> heh, at least not yet :)
<kwwii> given enough time, I am sure you will :P
<Jucato> hah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<jdong> wow, kde4 really rocks... look at how much it runs :)
<jdong> konsole.... and ... umm... konsole.... and umm... hey! kpersonalizer!
<jdong> :)
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> jdong, heh on my ibook it runs koffice, kdegames, konqui / konsole / and the rest of kdebase , among others ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you forget about oping Hawkwind?
<Riddell> Tonio_: file a bug and ask for removal and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<imbrandon> havent tried Riddell's packages yet though, about to today
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I did it last night
<Tonio_> Riddell: already done, thanks :)
<Riddell> 13:51 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 1   20    HAWKWIND                            <never used>
<imbrandon> [07:52]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- +-- Access List for [#kubuntu]  --
<imbrandon> [07:52]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- +Num Level Hostmask                            Time since last use
<imbrandon> [07:52]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- +--- ----- --------                            -------------------
<imbrandon> [07:52]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- +1   20    HAWKWIND                            3s
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> so he is.
<Hobbsee> wonder why it's all in caps
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: My nick was originally registered in all caps when I first came here
<imbrandon> its probably the way he registered his nick
<Hawkwind> I need to see about getting that changed
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<abattoir> Riddell: hi :)
<abattoir> Riddell: sorry about not being able to make it to the meeting :(
<imbrandon> wow between Hobbsee and Tonio_ bugmail blew up my mailbox ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<imbrandon> i thought i was doing good with 4 bugs delt with, then i look at my mail
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: why, on the ubuntu-universe-sponsors list?
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> lol
* gnomefreak didnt do kubuntu bugs lastnight sorry :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, why am i ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i dont know.  you could be, though
<imbrandon> becosue i offer to sponsor uploads for people
<Hobbsee> it seems that the email goes to everyone, as i ahvent set an address
<imbrandon> Hobbsee,  the mail gos to the whole team anyhow
<imbrandon> weather you set one or not afaik
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right.
<Hobbsee> oohhhh
* imbrandon missed something in that conversation
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> i dont know.  my brain is screwed, i'm annoyed, and i still have a few people to yell at.
* Hobbsee should probably do something else for a while.
<jdong> imbrandon: whoa whoa, did you test the knetworkmanager backport?
<jdong> imbrandon: I've tried backporting it before, and installing it will cause dbus hell
<jdong> imbrandon: namely, the nm backend will refuse to start, etc
<imbrandon> i made sure it built and installed
<imbrandon> other than that no
<WindowsUninstall> See you later
<jdong> hmm
<kwwii> so...what kind of usplash do we want? a very simple one? more complicated? with throbber or w/o?
<jdong> you got any dapper boxes that you can conform it works on?
<jdong> confirm*
<jdong> I'm pretty paranoid about that backport
<imbrandon> jdong, not handy, i can later today
<jdong> I've got no dapper boxes or working vmware
<jdong> imbrandon: k
<imbrandon> kwwii, i was always a fan of the simple suse ones with a throbber in the middle
<imbrandon> solid color with a nice logo+text with a monocrome throbber
<imbrandon> just my 0.2c
<Hobbsee> kwwii: one like the one on the artwork page :)
<kwwii> yeah, if we have a throbber, we should not have the progress bar though
<kwwii> and turning off the text would be good in that case too
<kwwii> and I am not sure if we can turn either of those two things off
<imbrandon> seveas would be the one to ask i think
<imbrandon> about that
<imbrandon> kwwii, ydo you have a fullsize 5b easy for me to grab ?
<imbrandon> i wanna try something real fast
<kwwii> imbrandon: all those pics are in a tarball
<Tonio_> I have to go, back in an hour
<kwwii> one second, I'll get the url
<imbrandon> i thnk i got the tarbal
<imbrandon> yea i got it
<abattoir> Riddell: are you free now? may i speak with you?
<Riddell> abattoir: a bit
<imbrandon> kwwii, isnt thetre a line tool ( for a broken line ) in PS ?
<imbrandon> i'm not finding it ( working on a quick proof-of-concept thingy )
<kwwii> imbrandon: should be
<kwwii> imbrandon: you need to make a brush like that and use the line tool
<imbrandon> yea i just found it
<kwwii> for now, I guess I will simply put the new logo on black and edit the throbber pics from the example theme to match, at least we will have somewhere to start from
<imbrandon> kwwii, ok last request ( for now ) hehe do you have the edgy-test.png logo with a totaly transparent bg ?
<imbrandon> the one on the wiki has some white
<imbrandon> behind it
<kwwii> you mean the one with the light shining through it?
<imbrandon> nah the 
<imbrandon> main one 
<imbrandon> the one you use on kdm
<kwwii> ahhhh, well, I have an SVG I made it from
<imbrandon> hehe can you export a png with a trans bg pweeeeease ?
<kwwii> one second
<imbrandon> thanks ;)
<bddebian> Howdy
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Tonio_> yop bddebian
<kwwii> so... imbrandon: http://bootsplash.org/idea_raw.png
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<kwwii> but it still has a bit of color in it
<kwwii> the objects that make the lines are slightly purple, tec.
<kwwii> etc
<kwwii> so who wants to test the new usplash?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: wow!  pretty!
<gnurante> Hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: how easy would it be to fix the "no searching in khelpcentre unless htdig is installed"?
<Hobbsee> s/easy/feasible/
<Tonio_> hum....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cd size would be the only thing stopping us, presumably
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: same ease than getting an app in universe :)
<Tonio_> in main sorry
<Hobbsee> that too
<Hobbsee> !info htdig edgy
<ubotu> htdig: WWW search system for an intranet or small internet. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0b6-1 (edgy), package size 1781 kB, installed size 6328 kB
<Jucato> ouch...
<Hobbsee> i see.
<Tonio_> Riddell: can we afford htdig on the cd ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: he's afk
<Tonio_> Size: 1823830
<Hobbsee> there has to be some stuff that we can pull off as being useless
<Tonio_> looks reasonnable
<imbrandon> kwwii, ping 
<gnomefreak> after the kde4base upgrade is it safe to install kubuntu-desktop back or will it replace the new libs?
<imbrandon> kwwii, http://federation.imbrandon.com/concept1.png
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, wow your brave ;)
<gnomefreak> always :)
<Jucato> absolutely amazing imbrandon! :)
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: +1 on that
<gnomefreak> that is nice
<imbrandon> Jucato, i wouldent call it that, i through it togather in 5 seconds
<imbrandon> litterly
<Jucato> if that's what you could do in 5 secs, I'm excited to see what you could do in a whole minute :)
<gnomefreak> make the white one purple :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it's gonna be a throbber :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: after the first 30 secs you start messing things up 
<gnomefreak> oh sweet
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> kwwii, so what ya think ?
<Jucato> imbrandon: you also typed in those side notes within 5 secs? :P
<imbrandon> Jucato, shush 
<Jucato> oops... sorry...
<imbrandon> ok 34 minutes ( just looked back at the irc log to see when i started heheh )
* Jucato hopes imbrandon wasn't annoyed...
<imbrandon> heh no
<imbrandon> shush was playfull
<Jucato> whew :)
<Jucato> ah... it's hard to tell in IRC :)
<imbrandon> trust me people know when i'm annoyed, i'm not shy ( but i dont get annoyed easy imo )
<jdong> imbrandon: where's my ktorrent?
<jdong> imbrandon: where's my ktorrent?
<jdong> ;)
<imbrandon> ok that will get a /kick
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> Seveas, is that even possible with the new usplash code ? ( e.g. http://federation.imbrandon.com/concept1.png )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: any reference to your angry night with upstream concerning konversation default settings ?? ;-)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea that was one of the few times i was a bit annoyed
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hah.
<Hobbsee> more than "a bit" annoyed
<imbrandon> lol shush /me was hopping no one read the logs
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: lol, yes 3 phrases, 7 f*ck in them ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i didnt count
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i still get the honour of teachign the dev team what  ffs was.
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> s/was/is/g
<Tonio_> everyone in invited to add his points here
<imbrandon> ffs ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: check google or wikipedia or something
<imbrandon> ~google ffs
<imbrandon> gah no bot
* Hobbsee was *incredibly* annoyed that night, due to a stupid windows machine
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i dident bother with an acronym, i was uterly p*ssed off to say the leaste
<imbrandon> but it was all good by morning
<imbrandon> its amazing what a few hours away from the keyboard will do 
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i dont usually use the f word though.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> i think i'll try the new kde4 debs while i wait for kwwii
<imbrandon> heh
* Jucato hasn't seen Hobbsee use the f word... yet...
<imbrandon> you probably wont either ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i have a couple of times. that's it
<Jucato> hah
<Jucato> darn! 
<Hobbsee> and some of fubar'd
<imbrandon> jdong, ping
<jdong> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> ok knetwork manager runs fine, no issues , and the issues you had before were probably not knm related as nm is the backend and a diffrent package
<kwwii> imbrandon: nifty :-)
<imbrandon> so can you please do BACK to the bug and retaact that
<kwwii> sorry, I took a shower
<imbrandon> last statement ;)
<imbrandon> jdong, ....
<imbrandon> Setting up network-manager (0.6.2-0ubuntu7) ...
<imbrandon>  * Stopping NetworkManager daemon                                                                                                         [ ok ] 
<imbrandon>  * Starting NetworkManager daemon                                                                                                         [ ok ] 
<imbrandon>  * Stopping NetworkManager dispatcher                                                                                                     [ ok ] 
<imbrandon>  * Starting NetworkManager dispatcher                                                                                                     [ ok ] 
<imbrandon> everything running smooth, connect , disconnect ertc etc etc
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: k, cool
<imbrandon> nm interacts with dbus and knm interacts with nm ;) just fyi
<kwwii> imbrandon: I doubt that your pic is 256 colors, or?
<jdong> imbrandon: i know, but the knetworkmanager config file it installed in /etc/dbus last time caused dbus to stop starting
<imbrandon> kwwii, so you like the concept ;)
<jdong> oh well :)
<jdong> good
* jdong goes back to comment in launchpad ticket
<kwwii> imbrandon: to be honest, I think that it is a bit too much...all you really need is the throbber and the logo
<kwwii> ;-)
<imbrandon> kwwii, thats what i was talking about "SuSE" like , back in the olden days
<imbrandon> yea but if you cant get rid of the text / bar
<imbrandon> might as well use them
<kwwii> I am actually trying to move forward since I did that work :P
<imbrandon> hehe but i LIKED that hehe 
<imbrandon> anyhow it was just to show you my idea better than i could with words ;)
<kwwii> well, what we have now is a pulsating progress bar, a logo above it and text below it
<kwwii> honestly, the stuff doesn't work on my system, so I am just gathering that from the .c file
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> it dosent work on my ppc either
<imbrandon> dunno why
<imbrandon> Riddell, it should be able to install those debs and only use kde4 from a seperate user right ?
<imbrandon> s/it/I
* Jucato thinks Riddell is still cycling...
* Jucato greets the clone of Hobbsee_
<Hobbsee> heya
* Hobbsee is no clone
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato bids farewell to the ghost of Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee had to reboot the router and cable connection
<imbrandon> oh wow http://pastebin.ca/164291
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
* Jucato wonders why his fingers automatically click on any URL posted by imbrandon...
<DaSkreech> Script?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: shouldn't we think about switching back to kbackup, since keep looks unmaintained ?
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i've used neither.  in fact, i disable keep.  sounds sane though, to go to a maintained app.
<Tonio_> or konserve eventually, which is the official one
<Jucato> oh darn! I forgot to ask about Krita...
<jdong> apt-get autoremove really scares me :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: konserve sounds familiar, yes.
<imbrandon> why? you should be able to fix just about /anything/ as a developer ;)
<imbrandon> if not you know who to ask
<imbrandon> anyhow i'm off to bed, see yall later
<Jucato> bye imbrandon! night :)
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
* Jucato considers sleeping early tonight... for a change :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes but unmaintained too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah okay
* Hobbsee notes that this list doesnt seem that bad.
<apachelogger> how to easily prevent .la files from been packaged?
* Hobbsee hits y on it.
<apachelogger> ...ya have to wait 3 months to get your packages reviewed, and then you should prepare for traveling... oioi would insanity say
<DaSkreech> Gnight Jucato of the Beatuiful Women :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: heh not yet :)
* apachelogger is still asking how to easily prevent .la files from been packaged
<DaSkreech> cover them in smog?
* DaSkreech ducks
<apachelogger> smog is always good :P
* apachelogger doesn't get why to remove them at all
<apachelogger> do they harm someone?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: run a rm -R *.la in debian/rules, clean section or something?  no idea.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: "because they're evil"
<apachelogger> do they slowly eat apt?
<apachelogger> or do they fight with amarok about world domination?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> No just the mannerism of World Domination
<Hobbsee> they cause death and destruction to poor innocent penguins.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: hm, guess the rm must be in the binary pre-packaging section, however that is called
<apachelogger> anyway, thx :)
<apachelogger> .la!
<apachelogger> when I get reborn I want to be a .la file
<apachelogger> so that a ubuntu motu can remove me :P
* DaSkreech votes for the PLF to get a name change bTW
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i doubt that's the clean way of doing it.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i think that's the quick and dirty way
<apachelogger> really, I wouldn't remove them at all
<apachelogger> it's just to make my life less productive I guess
* apachelogger considers to write a script for auto adding a remove rule
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I know I recently packaged something which is removing a file post-build
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> ktorrent....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: dh_iconcache is now in kde.mk right ?
<Tonio_> so all related problems are supposed to be resolved ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, for apps that dont distribute a custom kde.mk, obviously
<Tonio_> sure
<apachelogger> bah
<Hobbsee> and for packagse which dont use cdbs
<apachelogger> part of the install section
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: otherwise, yes
<Riddell> imbrandon: which debs?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: binary-post-install
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for cdbs : of course :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd really rather not have htdig on the CD
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why not?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: wb :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the reason ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: debhelper sucks.  Long live CDBS!
<Hobbsee> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: heya, do you know a reason for removing .la files? apart from not needed
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that khelpcenter give horrible error messages while htdig isn't installed....
<Seveas> imbrandon, yes that is possible
<Tonio_> ARGH !!!!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> "translate this application" launches firefox here......
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Didn't he go to bed?
<Seveas> DaSkreech, no idea, just reading the highlights from my backlog 
<DaSkreech> Seveas: How do you get that?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: in Konversation, lines with you name in it are red
<DaSkreech> Yes but .. You just scrool through and read the red ones?
<DaSkreech> Can't it aggreagte them to a F-Key?
<Seveas> I just use PgUp and PgDn 
<Jucato> good question :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: konversation has a find function.
<Jucato> yep.. scrolling :)
* Hobbsee uses it for banlists.
<Jucato> Firefox-like find function, I might add
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Yeah and I'm going to search for my name? I talk a lot
<Seveas> then talk less :
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: for the last point at which you said something? sure
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee high-fives Seveas 
<DaSkreech> I love that it seaches backwards by default though :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: if you are okay I'm closing this : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/57428
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57428 in kubuntu-default-settings "kdm background is still blue but has purple wallpaper" [Untriaged,In progress]  
<Tonio_> I will patch /etc/kde3/kdm/backlgroundrc to match the correct background
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Tonio_> I can confirm this bug here
<Tonio_> Jucato: your solution is the good one :)
<Riddell> sitter: depends on the situation, but .la file for plugins should be there, for libraries they should be in the -dev package
<Jucato> thanks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, one is a kwin theme and the other is a konqueror plugin
<apachelogger> actually both don't have a lot of content at all ^^
<jjesse> is it safe to assume that there is a bug or people are aware that theme doesn't completely cover konqueror's start page?
<Jucato> aware of it, and I think imbrandon has a working copy of the corrected one?
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes,  please do
<kwwii> ahhh, wait
<kwwii> no, we need to change that color to match the general bg colors from kdm and the desktop
<kwwii> that is important
<Jucato> that, too. :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: too late.......
<kwwii> Tonio_: :p
<kwwii> well, when we change the wallpapers in a few days you might have to change that color again :-)
<Tonio_> true ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: wallpapers will change ?
<DaSkreech> Does ubiquity take the current settings from the Live CD?
<Jucato> wouldn't the BG color be hidden if a background is set in KDM?
<Tonio_> Jucato: should yes, that's why I would consider this optionnal
<Jucato> ah, just in case. :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I think so. but I'm not 100% sure...
<Jucato> wow! Konqueror crashed on me for the 1st time...
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing that's more the Ubuntu team?
<kwwii> Tonio_: yepp, we are going green and pink soon
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'll be waiting in the forums for comments on that one :D
<kwwii> hehe
<Tonio_> kwwii: pink ??????????????????
<kwwii> actually we are going to blue-purple
<Jucato> nice
<Tonio_> ah ok :)
<kwwii> but in the end, maybe we should stay with the current orange-purple
<Jucato> err.. orange?
<kwwii> I like the current one, and may others do too
* Jucato Ctrl+Alt+D
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we include gtk-qt-engine to systemsettings/appearance ?
<kwwii> well, it is orange/yellow
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> Blue-pink to be gender neutral with awful sterotypical offensive colours
<Tonio_> it is still usefull to sync the fonts and install the firefox scrollbar fix
<Jucato> Tonio_: please do :)
<Tonio_> that cannot be automated
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum, I probably will but for this, I prefer to have _Sime or Riddell acknowledgment :)
<Jucato> :)
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> night all
<jjesse> have a good night :)
<Hobbsee> will do
<Hobbsee> or morning.
<jjesse> sleep tiight
<DaSkreech> Night Hobbse
<Jucato> night Hobbsee!
<DaSkreech> +e
<Riddell> Tonio_: why?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you don't see it, you cannot set that gtk apps have to use kde settings for fonts
<Tonio_> that has top be done each time you change them
<Tonio_> Riddell: another thing is that it now allows to install a fix for firefox scrollbars
<Tonio_> Riddell: that caused lots of bugs on launchpad...
<Riddell> what's the fix, shouldn't we have that on by default?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hidding it only manages the theme dynamically, but for the rest, manual access is required
<Tonio_> Riddell: no we shouldn't cause that can impact people using both gnome and kde...
<allee> Tonio_: hi, is anti-alias not working after initial login in dapper the fix known (3.5.4) ?  Otherwise I can tell you
<Tonio_> it is probably better to let people install is manually I think....
<Tonio_> Riddell: and concerning fonts, only manual sync is possible
<Tonio_> so people without access to gtk-qt kcontrol module will not be able to set gtk apps to sync to new kde settings...
<Tonio_> that's an issue in my opinion
<Tonio_> allee: in dapper ????
<allee> yeap
<Tonio_> I never saw that....
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Which KDM do we use?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you want we can put it in the advanced tab of kss if you don't want Joe to see it ;)
<allee> Tonio_: new user, first login, no alias.  k-s-s: turn alias off, apply, turn on again, apply -> fixed.  As patch this looks like:
<allee> --- /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals.save        2006-09-08 17:31:16.000000000 +0200
<allee> +++ /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals     2006-09-08 17:31:42.000000000 +0200
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm not sure the reason for not including it but I'd like to find out what it was first before we add it back
<allee> @@ -12,6 +12,9 @@
<Tonio_> allee, yes I fixed that in edgy ;)
<allee>  selectBackground=74,149,214
<allee>  selectForeground=255,255,255
<allee>  buttonBackground=240,240,240
<allee> +XftAntialias=true
<allee> +XftSubPixel=none
<Tonio_> the point is kde 3.5.4 requires a new parameter
<Jucato> "GTK Style and Fonts"
<Tonio_> yes it is this one :)
<Tonio_> allee 3.5.2 people shouldn't have the problem am I wrong ?
<allee> Tonio_: good.  Now it's fixed  here too for dapper 3.5.4
<allee> Tonio_: yes, I can't remember seeing it with 3.5.2.  But 3.5.2 is history here ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: kwallet seems to be missing in kss, too?
<Tonio_> allee for edgy, yes, but I didn't do that for dapper
<allee> Tonio_: 'k.  np as long as it's know how to fix.
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I  discussed with _Sime concerning this and he apparently removed it because he didn't knew everything in it wasn't automatic :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: he though access to it was purelly optionnal, so removed it
<Tonio_> Sime: can you confirm this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we may need to rebuild keep to pick up dh_iconcache
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum didn't it got rebuild auto for edgy ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay gimme a second
<Riddell> although personally I think the gnomes should do it, since it's to fix their desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: reuploaded :)
<Jucato> we can type in "sudo /usr/sbin/reboot -f" in Konsole while the logout options aren't working, right?
<DaSkreech> Which svn branch of KDM does Debian use?
<Tonio_> hum kpowermanager should conflict with guidance-power-manager
<Tonio_> or at least disable it's autostart
<Riddell> DaSkreech: 3.5
* DaSkreech browses through the websvn
<Jucato> DaSkreech: would you know how to download whole folders in websvn? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyh idea how to perform this properly ?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: nah I just SVN it it's just faster to browse in web svn plus I get easy comments and comit times
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> Apparently the suse uses a branch called coolos_KDM which doesn't have the White box problem plauging kwwii and others
<DaSkreech> So I'm going to see the code on that and the code on the official KDM which is apparently not really being maintained
* apachelogger is wondering whether there is something coolo didn't branch from KDE ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_: no reason not to have two power managers running at once
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Possibly. Though both of them seem to have fairly recent updates
<DaSkreech> Time to diff :)
<kwwii> DaSkreech: yeah, I made him make it that way :-)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> kwwii: so you're responsible for all the other branches as well? :P
<DaSkreech> I wonder why Ossi won't integrate teh two
<Tonio_> hum, Riddellit looks like for people wanting to switch to kpowersave, splitting power-manager out of guidance would help
<Tonio_> s/Riddellit/ Riddell it
<Riddell> spose we could do that
<Tonio_> Riddell: added to todo list to discuss this with Sime
<Tonio_> Riddell: that may require a modification to the seeds no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Riddell> kwwii: seen http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=45422 ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: excuse, just a quick question: the kwallet module was removed from kss?
<Riddell> I don't think it has one
<Jucato> in Dapper it did? under the Security.. forgot the whole name, though
<Tonio_> Jucato: looks that yes...
<Tonio_> it probably should go to advanced, but not be removed...
<Jucato> ah Security and Privacy. KControl seems to have it still
<Tonio_> I'll see this too with Sime
<Jucato> thanks!
<Tonio_> hu ? did anyone remove and reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<Jucato> hm.. haven't tried reinstalling it
<Tonio_> apt then suggest everytime to autoremove all dependancies
<Jucato> it was removed when I installed kde4base...
<Tonio_> The following packages where automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Tonio_>   xserver-xorg kpdf ksystemlog xserver-xorg-video-rendition krdc krfb kscd kppp konversation libkscan1 xserver-xorg-input-evdev kdeprint
<Tonio_> etc.......
<Tonio_> hum, right, after installtion, the prompt ends.......
<Tonio_> but I really dislike this feature
<Jucato> autoremove?
<Tonio_> it helps keeping a clean system, but that very dangerous
<Tonio_> yes
<Jucato> I remember jdong saying it was very scary...
<Tonio_> Jucato: well lots of people might want to remove OOo and install koffice for example
<Tonio_> then they will be prompted everytime with a hudge list to remove those packages blabla
<Tonio_> the newbie will do it and crash his system.......
<Tonio_> that's not fairt
<Jucato> heh, sounds almost like aptitude, when it tries to be smarter than you :)
<Tonio_> -t
<Hawkwind> Is anyone here able to run konqueror in KDE4 in Edgy ?
<Jucato> you're one of a kind Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> It surely seems that way
<Riddell> not I
<DaSkreech> Is there planes for a Krash+1?
<abattoir> hehe
<Jucato> DaSkreech: KDE 4 tech preview will be released in Oct, AFAIK...
<DaSkreech> Schweet
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: You running Edgy with KDE4 anywhere ?
<DaSkreech> Naw. Power Company blew two of My hard drives so I'm space strapped
<Hawkwind> Wow, wonder what I did so special to get konqueror to run
<Jucato> Hawkwind: coz you're special :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you don't have to download the whole thing?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Eh?
<Jucato> In fact, you can run Krash with KDE 3.5.4 on Edgy 
<Hawkwind> I run it in vmware
<Jucato> just a few hunderd MB's
<DaSkreech> Hmm 
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php (but i386 only)
<Jucato> night people! :)
<Riddell> seaLne: around?
<DaSkreech> ossi: Says he'll do it some day
<Riddell> do what?
<Sime> hi all
<gnomefreak> Riddell: do i need to go up for membership to get a @kubuntu.org email?
<gnomefreak> it wont let me use my ubuntu.com one :(
<Riddell> gnomefreak: only kubuntu-members get @kubuntu.org e-mails
<Riddell> are you an ubuntu member?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Riddell> turn up at the next meeting and we can vote you in
<gnomefreak> do i need a speach?
<Riddell> what won't let you use your ubuntu.com address?
<gnomefreak> LP
<Riddell> you need to say why you should be a kubuntu member
<gnomefreak> its used already for my Lp page.
<gnomefreak> ko
<gnomefreak> ok
<hunger> Is it possible to get basket updated to the latest beta? It is a seriously nice app.
<Riddell> not usually a good idea to upload beta versions
<hunger> Riddell: Yeah, you are probably right:-(
<DaSkreech> Riddell: merge the suse (coolos) branch of KDM with the KDE version
<DaSkreech> when is the final shipping?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: see EdgyReleaseSchedule
<DaSkreech> I meant for Basket :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: No idea... it got much nicer though.
<DaSkreech> How much nicer?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Check here: http://basket.kde.org/development.php
<DaSkreech> Kontact integration!
* DaSkreech decalres Game Over
<hunger> DaSkreech: yeap:-)
<hunger> DaSkreech: I like the hierarchical baskets, too.
<DaSkreech> I haven't reached that far
<lnxkde> going to install edgy :D
* lnxkde is backing up his home
* lnxkde wants to try out KDE4 krash :)
<freeflying> Riddell: arounds?
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell: how can I upload updates to dapper
<Riddell> freeflying: new versions of a programme or small bugfixes?
<freeflying> Riddell: bugfix
<freeflying> Riddell: dose it need approve by mdz?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, e-mail him the debdiff to ask if he approves with as much information as possible
<freeflying> Riddell: ok, thanks
<mdz> Riddell: it doesn't need my review if it isn't a new upstream; if it's just a bugfix patch you can review and upload
<freeflying> mdz: thanks
<Riddell> ah, I've must be being extra cautious with my dapper-updates then
<kwwii> well, I have now given the usplash stuff up to be packaged
<kwwii> so, at least theoretically, we have all parts of the artwork included
<kwwii> before freeze :-)
<mdz> Riddell: oh, I didn't notice this was for dapper
<mdz> Riddell: you're correct then
<mdz> freeflying: we only issue updates to dapper for security and other high-impact bugs
<kwwii> I encourage anyone who can test the usplash to test it (when the packages are done) and let me know how it looks ;-)
<DaSkreech> hi el
<Tonio_> kwwii: crosing my fingers......
<kwwii> Tonio_: hehe, me too :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: any screenshot how it might look ?
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Hey got the repo?
<lnxkde> what repo?
* Tonio_ trying to get that view button fixed in konqueror
<Tonio_> hard to patch when you don't speak c++...
<lnxkde> :(
* lnxkde is updating his new edgy install
<kwwii> Tonio_: pretty much what I posted earlier, only I touched up the progress bar a bit
<Tonio_> but I'll succeed !
<Tonio_> kwwii: what takes 2 minutes to a kde dev takes me 3 hours + compiling time
<kwwii> :P
<Tonio_> kwwii: my only advantage is that I don't need to sleep a lot :)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> sleep in between builds
<Tonio_> good idea indeed :)
<Tonio_> haha
<kwwii> I actually used to do that 
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<kwwii> set an alarm
<lnxkde> DaSkreech:  yep. going to install it as soon I get edgy updated :)
<Tonio_> pbuilder build *.dsc && amarok -i sepultura.mp3
<Tonio_> sounds like a good way to proceed :)
<el> hi DaSkreech 
<Tonio_> kwwii: I promiss to test this one day hehe
<Tonio_> I'll try to get mimetypes fixed in kds toonight too
<Tonio_> we miss a lot of them (mp4, aac etc...)
<kwwii> Tonio_: can't you just make symbolic links for them?
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes, like cakma (compile and kick my ass)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I generally don't like links since you get lost when you are not in front of the computer
<Tonio_> so as I can type quite quickly, I prefer not to use them
<Tonio_> the same way I don't use bookmarks on the web on contacts in kmail
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tonio_> I prefer to get my brain trained a bit
<Tonio_> I'm not a vegetable, I'm a human beeing !!!
<kwwii> I just wonder how much space we waste by including the same icon twice or three times
<Tonio_> kwwii: too much probably :)
<kwwii> well, we will get that sorted in kde4
<Tonio_> kde4 will not have this issue afaik, since everything will be based on svg's right ?
<kwwii> well, I know that I do not intend to make the same mistake twice
<ryanakca> kwwii: need any help with usplash?
<Tonio_> kwwii: 
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg$ du -sh *
<DaSkreech> kwwii: the Suse code is nasty :)
<Tonio_> 2,9M    128x128
<kwwii> ryanakca: not at the moment...waiting for the package to be built
<Tonio_> 3,0M    16x16
<Tonio_> 2,0M    22x22
<Tonio_> 2,6M    32x32
<Tonio_> 2,1M    48x48
<Tonio_> 2,0M    64x64
<Tonio_> sorry for this.......
<Tonio_> kwwii: looks reasonnable
<kwwii> DaSkreech: which SUSE code?
<DaSkreech> KDM -- White box
<kwwii> Tonio_: that is in base, only, or?
<ryanakca> Riddell: want to look at qcomicbook? .imbra.ndon. advocated is... if not, I'll go bug someone in -motu      http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3050
<Tonio_> kwwii: in base ?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: yeah, that is why it never went upstream
<Tonio_> that's just an example for one theme
<kwwii> it was always a nasty hack
<DaSkreech> ossi says that he wouldn't mind integratingi it for a KDE4 release but the code needs to be smoother. I'm trying to get the list of requirements and pass them along 
<Tonio_> I assume the global loss is maybe about 80 MB
<DaSkreech> Would be sweet to have edgy+1 ship with it
<Tonio_> that's reasonnable compared to apt stupid cache :)
<kwwii> hehe ossi never wanted to work with us, so we had lubos take care of things ;-)
<kwwii> what would be really cool, would be a decent looking face browser
<DaSkreech> Yeah but duplication of efforts is always such propietary sense
<DaSkreech> Define decent
<Riddell> ryanakca: I thought imbrandon had already uploaded qcomicbook
<DaSkreech> It made it?
<mbiebl> sebas: ping
<kwwii> DaSkreech: well, one that looks nice :-)
<DaSkreech> What's ugly about the present one?
<kwwii> and is at least somewhat themeable
<kwwii> the bg color should be transparent
<kwwii> and the widgets as well
<Sime> Riddell: hi, we've been discussing on the PyKDE list developing PyKDE in KDE's SVN for KDE 4. BTW.
<Tonio_> hey Sime !
<Sime> Tonio_: you're back.
<Tonio_> Sime: may I take 3 minutes of your time ?
<Riddell> Sime: that's great news if it happens
<Tonio_> Sime: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Sime: I was wondering about reincluding gtk-qt-engine to k-s-s
<Sime> yeah yeah, just let me go grab a can of America champage from the fridge.
<Riddell> Sime: although it does mean releases have to be available in time for the KDE releases
<Sime> Riddell: it looks like it will happen once some of the details are worked out.
<Tonio_> we miss a few features if we don't include it, like resync fonts to kde ones and apply firefox/thunderbird patches
<Sime> Riddell: that would be the main goal.
<mbiebl> Riddell: Who is currently in charge for guidance-power-manager (edgy)?
<Tonio_> Sime: and also kwallet should probably be back in the advanced tab, don't you think ?
<mbiebl> Is it you or sebas?
<Tonio_> Sime: any opinion concerning this ?
<Riddell> mbiebl: me, sebas and lure are the ones who have been working on it
<Sime> mbiebl: sebas
<mbiebl> Ok, there is one issue with g-p-m I have. 
<Sime> Tonio_: I don't know a hell of a lot about that functionality. I'm guessing that you need that in KSS other wise the user can't do what they need to do.
<mbiebl> If I pull the plug, my laptop immediately hibernates although the batteries are fully charged.
<mbiebl> My batteries need a little bit of time, until the report a valid "remaining time" value, something like 30 secs.
<kwwii> Riddell, mdz: a kubuntu usplash has been submitted and built by Seveas (thanks go to him)
<Tonio_> Sime: yes, gtk-qt-engine automatically binds the kde theme over gtk apps, but for example, syncking the fonts has to be done manually
<Tonio_> Sime: moreover, the firefox patch cannot be automated in kubuntu since it might impact gnome users using kde
<Tonio_> so people have to apply it themselves
<mbiebl> iirc kpowersave had solved that by ignoring battery events for ~60 secs after pulling the plug. Maybe that would make sense for g-p-m too.
* Sime is installing kcontrol.
<Riddell> mbiebl: hmm, interesting
<Riddell> mbiebl: does this affect a paticular manufacturer?
<Tonio_> Sime: and concerning kwallet, giving access to it is very usefull since sometimes, the wallet can get corrupted, or you can want to play with 2 wallets (I do for example)
<mbiebl> Don't know if other laptops are affected by this too. At least mine does (HP nx7000)
<Sime> Tonio_: GTK fonts etc looks neccessary.
<Sime> Tonio_: maybe El has an opinion about kwallet...
<mdz> kwwii: thanks, looking forward to seeing it in edgy
<Tonio_> Sime: El ?
<Sime> Tonio_: ellen (el)
<Tonio_> Sime: ah !
<Tonio_> Sime: well the wallet can be configured within the systray, so I think we maybe can forget this
<Tonio_> Sime: concerning gtk-bla, are you adding it to svn and I resync the package or do we provide a patch for the moment ?
<Sime> Tonio_: does kwallet appear in kmenu?
<Sime> Tonio_: I can add gtkfonts to svn.
<Tonio_> Sime: no, but you can go and configure in with the systray icon
<Tonio_> open, and go -> configure
<Sime> Tonio_: yeah, but how can you turn it on in the first place?
<Tonio_> so that's not very important I must say, except when it bugs and you don't see the icon :)
<Tonio_> Sime: it is by default as soon as an application calls it
<Tonio_> like kmail, kopete or knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> that opens it automatically
<Sime> Tonio_: maybe, but if is inot enabled then you will never see the icon. I've _never_ seen the kwallet icon. I don't have it turned on at all.
<Tonio_> Sime: you also have a kded running in the background that can be restarted eventually
<Tonio_> Sime: it is but you don't see the icon since you never created any wallet
<Tonio_> Sime: go watch kded services, you'll see a kwallet one running
<Tonio_> Sime: the icon appears when a wallet is created whitch is done automatically when an app requires it.....
<Tonio_> the only way to get it stopped is to set the kded service to stop
<Sime> Tonio_: I don't think so. I use krdc and have the "use kwallet" checkbox on, but I've never seen an systray icon for it appear.
<Tonio_> Sime: I think people that would break this know what they do :)
<Tonio_> Sime: are you on kubuntu edgy ?
<jjesse_> hmm i'm up to date on edgy and katapult still doesn't start by default
<Tonio_> Sime: the wallet is buggy on kde 3.5.3 and 3.5.4, but I've patched it on edgy
<Sime> Tonio_: I'm talking about dapper. Has kwallet been changed in edgy?
<Tonio_> Sime: yes
<Tonio_> Sime: dapper kde later packages don't have the fix
<Tonio_> that's why you don't see the icon
<Sime> Tonio_: aaah
<Tonio_> Sime: see bug 57696
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57696 in kdeutils "edgy + 3.5.4, kwallet doesn't show up in the systray" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57696
<Sime> Tonio_: ok then. If configuring kwallet via the systray is acceptable, then there is no need to put it in KSS. y/n?
<Tonio_> touches dapper too if you don't use native 3.5.2 version
<Tonio_> Sime: y
<Tonio_> just add gtk-qt thing and I'll upgrade the package :)
<Sime> working on it...
<Tonio_> Sime: thanks, let me know when done, I'll upgrade immediately
<Sime> testing
<Sime> Tonio_: done
<Tonio_> Sime: perfect, upgrading th epackage now :)
<Tonio_> thanks a lot
<Tonio_> Sime: can you just reming me the svn url ?
<Sime> Tonio_: the whole url?
<Tonio_> just the branch would suffice
<nixternal> hey you guys, before i forget...can you all either /msg me or email nixternal@ubuntu.com with some stuff to display on the UWN..i want to add some KDE/Kubuntu stuff in there for this week before the Ubuntu guys kill it
<nixternal> im gonna be afk for a bit
<kwwii> UWN?
<Sime> Tonio_: it is under trunk/playground/base/systemsettings/
<Sime> Tonio_: is that enough info?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter ;)
<Tonio_> Sime: thanks :)
<Sime> Tonio_: and if you want one file..
<Sime> Tonio_: look further in menu/systemsettings.menu
<kwwii> nixternal: we could put pics of the new themeing
<Tonio_> Sime: will do thanks a lot :) I'm packaging k-s-s now
<Riddell> nixternal: I've added some stuff
<nixternal> hmm..i will look into that..but i don't know how they are going about...like if they are just doing it "plain text" style..if not, i will add pics
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy ;)
<nixternal> you just made my to do list shrink a little bit
<kwwii> cool
<nixternal> hey...who did the new layout for Katpult?  was that you kwwii?
<ryanakca> Riddell: no...
<Riddell> ryanakca: ok, I'll do it
<kwwii> nixternal: yes, any comments?
<nixternal> oh ya, plenty
<kwwii> it might be too little contrast
<nixternal> well
<nixternal> here are my thoughts on it as of right now
<nixternal> IT ROCKS!
<nixternal> ;)
<kwwii> :-)
<nixternal> i love the true transparency, and the "yellow" letters make it easy to read on my lcd
<nixternal> and the purple tint as well...good job man..keep rockin'!
<kwwii> yellow was the only color I could find that looked good on all screens and bg's
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<nixternal> ya, it works great for me
<nixternal> the katapult in dapper was solid black right? there was no transparency
<Riddell> it had some transparency
<nixternal> ok..can't remember..been running edgy for so long now ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: shouldn't we increase a bit it's opacity ?
<nixternal> i petitioned my local university to look into C++ for Linux and Qt Programming courses. I received a phone call from the Dean, and he stated they will look into it, as there needs to be more "UNIX" courses at the college
<Tonio_> hard to read sometimes when lots of text behind
<kwwii> Tonio_: no, i would suggest reducing the transparency :P
<Tonio_> kwwii: to make it really unreadable ? that's a plan :)
<Tonio_> ho sorry
<Tonio_> kwwii: hum, I'm not a specialist, but what is the difference between reducing transparency and increasing opacity ?
* Tonio_ feels has just ask a really stupid question
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Tonio_: i think they are the same
<nixternal> but like you, im not a specialist either
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes, that is why I put the :p behind my comment
<kwwii> just having fun with you
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> nixternal: okay, I just wanted to be sure that there wasn't a different for a professionnal :)
<Tonio_> hey Lure :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: sorry but at that time, me english gets limited especially to understand jokes :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<kwwii> ryanakca: as soon as the package is available for update, you could test the new usplash and if possible make screenshots :-)
<ryanakca> kwwii: how do you make screenshots of usplash?
<kwwii> ryanakca: in a virtual system
<kwwii> like vmware or such
* lnxkde is installing KDE 4 krash
<lnxkde> :D
<Tonio_> Sime: k-s-s uploaded
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Sime> Tonio_: super sweet
<Lure> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Sime: ready to help me with the kdebase toolbarview patch ?
<Tonio_> maybe Sime would be interested since he has good knowledge in UIs :)
<Tonio_> Sime: eventually interested ?
<Sime> Tonio_: what is that?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm explaining Sime in pv, pinging you in 10 mintues :)
* Sime is can't respond. -> not registered.
<Sime> Tonio_: true
<Sime> Tonio_: awesomeness
<Tonio_> Sime: okay it is just to avoid pulition on the channel :)
<Sime> Tonio_: that is so common that it deserves to be two buttons. Pull downs suck.
<Sime> Tonio_: el might agree. ;-)
<Tonio_> Sime: agree on rationnale ?
<Sime> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> okay so here is the point, I played with konqueror, but havent been able to find out how to had the icon to that
<kwwii> rebooting, brb (usplash test)
<Tonio_> there are two methods : m_toolBarViewModeActions gives the three buttons
<Tonio_> lst gives only one but without an icon
<Tonio_> we have 2 possibilities : patching m_toolBarViewModeActions to act like lst but with the icon
<Tonio_> or patching lst to create an icon that dynamically change depending which view is used
<Tonio_> like m_toolbar.......; does
<Tonio_> second looks easier to perform, but I couldn't do it myself
<Tonio_> Sime: everything is in kdebase/konqueror/konq_mainwindow{.cc|.h}
<Tonio_> Sime: now you know everything
<Tonio_> I havent been able to do that, nore toma
<Tonio_> Sime: if you can do that, we'll kickass any distro ;)
<Tonio_> since nobody has this
<Sime> Tonio_: didn't that work in past versions of KDE?
* Sime needs to fix media:/ stuff first.
<Tonio_> Sime: nope I don't think so, since the lst method called is designed for the "view" menu, not a toolbar :)
<Tonio_> but the modularity of kde allows to call it as a toolbar too, just the icon misses
<Tonio_> I'm sure it is pretty easy to do for someone acknowledge to kde UIs
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe you can do too, but I'm not able to do it...
<Tonio_> Sime: talking about media, you were talking about fixing the "selection action" popup that still misses ?
<Sime> it is fixed. There are a couple of patches that still need to be applied.
<Sime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSystemSettingsUsability
<Lure> Tonio_: might look into this over weekend - but need to hack multi-battery power-manager first
* Lure is to tired to look at code tonight - braindead
<Tonio_> Lure: sure ;)
<Tonio_> well both of you know the idea, and were to search, so it is okay, don't need to bother you more (for the moment hehe)
<Tonio_> Sime: you definitly rock !!
* toma did someone just mentioned my name in combination with 'failure' ????
<Tonio_> toma: we were talking about the toolbar view button selector
<Tonio_> toma: sorry for the combination... ;)
<toma> i dont really mind, am used to it ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: ^^
<Tonio_> kwwii: how to test the new usplash stuff ?
<Tonio_> have packages been uploaded ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: it will be in an update soon
<kwwii> yepp
<Tonio_> kwwii: screenshot available ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: nope :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah !!!
<kwwii> Tonio_: you could look at http://bootsplash.org/usplash_idea1-640.png
<kwwii> that shows you the idea
<kwwii> the lower progress bar is the background of the upper one (ie the upper one is active)
<Tonio_> Sime: in k-s-s, shouldn't "connexion preferences" be in advanced ?
<Tonio_> Sime: Joe will probably never go to configure timeouts and ttls :)
<Tonio_> or play between active/passive ftp modes
<Tonio_> kwwii: very nice :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: isn't a background in your plans too ?
<kwwii> we'll see how it turns out
<Sime> Tonio_: el wanted it there...
* DaSkreech liked the silver :-(
<kwwii> Tonio_: for the usplash?
<Sime> Tonio_: some people do need to mess with that to get kde working on the net.
<DaSkreech> Can we get a silver meter to fill?
<Tonio_> Sime: doesn't make sense for me but well.... that pure network tweaking
* DaSkreech votes for the Flower BG
<Tonio_> Sime: in any case that's for me only for advanced users, not my mother :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes, for usplash
<Sime> Tonio_: some people do need to uses it just to be able to get konq to work properly at all.
<kwwii> Tonio_: only if I know that if works full screen on all machines
<Tonio_> Sime: hum, strange, but if it is known problem....
<kwwii> no need for black boxes on the edges or such
<kwwii> I mean, it is edgy...but.....uhhhhhh
<Tonio_> kwwii: the strange point is usplash boots in hi-res on my machine, but shuts down in low-res :)
<Tonio_> probably kdm shit....
<kwwii> Tonio_: hehe, see what I mean
<ryanakca> kwwii: another thing about usplash, is if you change console size, usplash doesn't run
<kwwii> hehe, yeah
<kwwii> I could actually list a few other problems
<Tonio_> ryanakca: that's usplash code relative issue, not theme, so I don't think kwwii could be of any help :)
<ryanakca> lol, kk
<Tonio_> kwwii: stop me if I'm wrong :)
<kwwii> but hey, let's not get into this with the artist :-)
<ryanakca> lol
<Riddell> ryanakca: uploaded
* ryanakca runs after the artist with a gnome foot
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<kwwii> from what I have heard, ppc should be fixed as well
<kwwii> Riddell: did you end up building the new kubuntu-default-settings package?
<Tonio_> why is kde bts so horrible ? :'(
<Tonio_> everytime I wanna check it takes ages..........
<Riddell> kwwii: I uploaded that yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: a new one is in progress
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, danimo and I discussed this, since I complained a lot about it :)
<Tonio_> still bugzilla, but improved and nex features enabled :)
<Riddell> hi jott_ 
<kwwii> luckily Seveas put the theme package together from the pics I gave him...in doing so he apparently found a bug - I would have been screaming and shouting :-)
<Tonio_> that klipper bug is gonna make me crazy ;)
<Seveas> kwwii, I immediately recognized the bug, it was something I meant to fix earlir but forgot
<kwwii> Seveas: you saved me several hours of confusion, I really appreciate your help...if you ever need a kde icon, let me know! :-)
<kwwii> I will, once again, reboot...brb
<Seveas> well, you could do me a favor with some graphics
<kwwii> Seveas: sure, how could I help?
<Seveas> look at mirror.ubuntulinux.nl -- the falcon image there is in an unclear copyright situation, but I quite like it. Do you think you can draw something similar in black&white?
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Which bug?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: bug 56377
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56377 in kdebase "klipper crashes on login " [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56377
<DaSkreech> Ah. Ugh
<Tonio_> it looks like an old bug in the klipper code, which only appears when ubuntu updated gcc or something
<kwwii> hrm, living things are pretty hard...I could come close but I am nto sure how good it would be..I could try when edgy is slowing down
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: look at the attached kde bug, exactly the same behavior, but different consequences.... it was in march
<Seveas> kwwii, I'd appreciate it a lot
<kwwii> funny but someone asked me to draw an owl's head today
<kwwii> perhaps I can kill two birds with one stone (lol)
<Seveas> haha
<kwwii> animals are really hard
<kwwii> very dependent on style
<Seveas> well, you have an example image
<Seveas> that should help a bit I guess
<kwwii> yeah, kinda going over that and getting the basic idea does help
<Seveas> http://calontir.sca.org/marshal/olga-falcon.gif 
<Seveas> that's th large original
<kwwii> I will see what I can do...it might take a while until edgy slows down though
<DaSkreech> Which should be just enough time to give you amonth before KDE4 picks up :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-09
<Seveas> kwwii, there's no rush
* kwwii watches the film he tried to watch last night again, and then goes to bed
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> my wife expects me to go to the green grocer by 6:00am and then to the butcher and baker
<kwwii> I thought about just staying up all night :p
<allee> kwwii: pure boy 
<allee> nite kwwii 
<kwwii> see you tomorow :-)
<Tonio_> has anyone beeing able to see the new usplash theme ?
<Tonio_> it fails here, no change for me.... maybe due to my resolution : 1280x800
<seth> no change for me either, Tonio_
<seth> 1400x1050 though... another rather non-standard resolution
<Tonio_> seth: looks like there is a little problem :)
<seth> more than one little problem, I'm still having problems with the "mounting root filesystem" hang too :P
<Tonio_> argh...
<seth> ah well, that's why edgy is only for my dev box
<seth> this one has a fresh new dapper I just installed yesterday
* ryanakca is running edgy on his only box...
* seth starts to tinker with the dev box to make edgy happy
<seth> I demand pretty purple themes, so boot up, you
<ryanakca> lol
<Tonio_> yeah !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> I fuckin found it :)
<Tonio_> the klipper bug ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: got it haha ;)
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Riddell> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: excuse me....
<Tonio_> just that 5 days searching for the issue, I know you can understand ;)
<Riddell> ach, fixing klipper is allowed bad language :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the error is simply in /etc/kde3/klipperrcf
<Tonio_> everyone has been searching whatever and it was just there
<Riddell> what is it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: duno exacltly, but the error is there, I need to test each value
<Tonio_> Riddell: removing that files makes klipper works perfectly, and loads the ~ config file correctly
<Tonio_> although it start 10 times faster, so there is something messed up there....
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay got it
<Tonio_> Riddell:  what is this ???
<Tonio_> an ubuntu desktop file directive in /etc/kde3/klipperrc ?
<Tonio_> here is the problem, remove that line at the end and klipper works like a charm
<Tonio_> I assume a bad patch in jdebase
<Riddell> ouch
<Tonio_> this is the problem :)
<Tonio_> I'm fixing, and n1 kubuntu edgy bug is gone
<Riddell> well that's not done with a patch, that's done at built time
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.......
<Tonio_> bug in the build system ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in kdebase : klipperrc.desktop
<Tonio_> the build system considers it is a desktop file and adds the line
<Riddell> it's a .desktop file and a .rc file?  weird
<Riddell> yes, that's right
<Tonio_> yup, the rc file is build within the desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need to patch kdebase rename klipperrc.desktop and the build process creating the rc file within the desktop
<Tonio_> I'm trying to get that done
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wonder if we have other files like this one...
<Tonio_> concerning kdebase, that's the only one
<Tonio_> Riddell: ./klipper/Makefile.am:  $(INSTALL_DATA) $(srcdir)/klipperrc.desktop $(DESTDIR)$(kde_confdir)/klipperrc
<Tonio_> I just have to rename the file via a patch and fix Makefile.am :)
<Tonio_> pretty easy
<Riddell> Tonio_: that patch would be hard to maintain
<Riddell> easier to remove the Ubuntu- line after build
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the problem......;
<Tonio_> Riddell: another solution : renaming the file in debian/rules makebuilddir
<Tonio_> and patching the makefile, which should be easier to manage no ?
<Riddell> sed -i '/X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=/d' debian/tmp/etc/kde3/klipperrc
<Tonio_> postinst ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that patch would be unmaintainable, you'd have to remake the patch each release
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, just run that line in  klipper/install::
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: although I'm not a fan of that way to do, you're right, it's by far easier
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the tip, I'm trying the build locally to unsure it builds and I'm uploading
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, thanks for finding that
<Riddell> curious that it crashes though
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, no application is supposed to segfault when config file has an error
<Tonio_> that should be reported upstream
<Riddell> haggai: fancy helping KDE at linuxworld again?
<Riddell> Tonio_: well the segfault will probably be due to my kconfig changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, okay ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that may explain kde bug 124155
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 124155 in general "klipperrc config read error as applet" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124155
<Riddell> but still curious to have 1 crash and no others, that gettext stuff is used everywhere now
<Tonio_> in that case klipper has the same issue, but no segfault, just bad parameters loading
<Tonio_> the segfault is then due to our changes...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the gettext used in rc file ? I assume no :)
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> klipperrc.desktop is the only case of an rc file renamed to just rc during the build
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> that's weird, it should simply be called klipperrc and that's it
<Tonio_> I'll contact upstream concerning this
<Riddell> it's because it contains strings to be translated
<Riddell> but it seems like a strange way to code it
<Tonio_> yes, why not a standard .po file ?
<Tonio_> it has the full translation in the rc file....
<Riddell> exactly
<Tonio_> not very "kde standard" :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: now I understand why are so many people complaning that klipperrc is a "dirty hack horribly coded" ;)
<Tonio_> I didn't understood why so many people were so critical :)
<Tonio_> s/critical/critisizing
<Riddell> critical works better
<Tonio_> okay, thanks for the english lesson :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain for extraction of desktop files to rosetta ?
<Tonio_> just to be sure I understand the structure
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's for looking up strings in .po files translated on rosetta
<Riddell> the extraction is also done in cdbs kde.mk
<Tonio_> yes I knew that
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay it makes sense now, thanks :)
<seth> wow wow wow
<seth> suspend works in edgy
<seth> out of the box
<seth> that's impressive
<seth> i've always had to mangle it first
<Tonio_> seth ;)
<Riddell> we rock
<seth> dare I try hibernate ;)
<nixternal> i will tell you what is sweet...when i close the lid to the lappy, and it locks
<nixternal> so, now when i apt-get update over wifi and its gonna be an hour or so, i close the lid and roll
<seth> hmm
<seth> the new powermanager doesn't let me throttle though
<seth> it shows CPU speed, but no way to change
<Riddell> seth: that happens automagically
<seth> right, but sometimes I'd rather hard-limit it artificially
<seth> I ask for too much :)
<seth> wow, actually
<seth> it scales up and down a lot more readily than it used to
<Tonio_> Riddell: remember the kernel patch sebas has shown us during the paris uds ?
<Tonio_> I wonder if it is planned to get it in
<Tonio_> that was pure ricking stuff
<Tonio_> rocking
<Riddell> Tonio_: I doubt it, linux devels don't seem to like suspend2
<Tonio_> Riddell: :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I assume there is no hope ubuntu adopts it if linux doesn't... :)
<ryanakca> is kubuntu 1.0 from edgy or imbrandon repos?
<Riddell> there's some
<Riddell> ryanakca: what do you mean by 1.0?
<ryanakca> ooops konversation
<Riddell> well it's in edgy
<imbrandon> ryanakca, the one on my site is for dapper, the main one is in edgy
<imbrandon> they are both exactly the same though
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> moins Riddell
<ryanakca> so should I file requests in bugs.kde.org or in launchpad or both?
<imbrandon> depends on the bug
<Riddell> ryanakca: bugs.kde.org probably
<seth> hum, the purple-orange mixture is a bit naff right now...
<seth> it has potential, I like the purple
<seth> but it gets muddy
<Riddell> that's done on purpose
<ryanakca> imbrandon: its a request to make the tabs in the left-hand tree sorted alphabeticly
<Riddell> kwwii has this plan that you put in artwork with something obviously wrong with it, then people will complain about that, we remove the problem (the sickly colour in the middle) and people will love the final result
* ryanakca wonders if thats sarcasm or not
<seth> my sarcasm detector doesn't work very well :(
<imbrandon> Riddell, did you know after you install the krash debs you cant add kubuntu-desktop back ( becouse libqt4-{core,gui} is req for speedcrunch amaong others )
* ryanakca likes the sickly color in the middle
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> ryanakca, upstream
<imbrandon> Riddell, okies, justn makin sure
<Riddell> ryanakca: no sarcasm
<seth> hmm
<seth> KPersonalizer is running on every start too
<seth> other than that, everything is pretty flawless
* ryanakca is confused. no sarcasm, as in theres no sarcasm, or as in no, its sarcasm. I'm guessing it's the first one...
<imbrandon> hahaha ryanakca we try not to be sarcastic in here unless its VERY clear ;) ok
<seth> ryanakca, Riddell is speaking truthfully-- apparently that's the real reason for the mud colour :P
<imbrandon> so no worries
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca doesn't mind it... I dunno if it's an aquired taste or not
<imbrandon> that is kwwii's real idea , how ever crazy it seems ( the funny thing is i've seen it work already heh )
<seth> if you swopped it with a deeper shade of purple, it would be fantastic methinks
<ryanakca> lol
<seth> Hawkwind, you're so mean to the new users :P
<seth> they're just tiny new linux users, treat them gently :)
<Hawkwind> seth: I'm not mean.  Just telling him where/what to search for since I know nothing about wine
<seth> no, not that
<seth> [19:59:29]  <Hawkwind> dero: We gave you URL's to read and follow.  Why can you not follow them ?
<seth> things like that
<Hawkwind> seth: I was asking that to see what he was having problems with so that maybe I could help him
<Hawkwind> seth: I wasn't being negative with that
<Hawkwind> Trying to find out where he's stumbling so I could possibly read it and see if I could figure it out
<seth> mmkay, I wouldn't have said anything if that was the only time I felt like you were being overly quick
<seth> but no worries
<seth> sorry to pull you away from the other channel
<Hawkwind> No worries.  I can see where it can be taken negatively and I have pm'd him trying to find out where he's having issues
<Hawkwind> After pm'ing him seems he got things to work as he was confused by so many people telling him different things
<ryanakca> is kde4 usable?
<Hawkwind> Ummm define 'usable'
<Hawkwind> Hah
* ryanakca wouldn't mind testing it out...
<ryanakca> at least konsole works :P
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: It seems I'm the only person that can get konqueror to run in KDE4, along with a few other apps
<ryanakca> sounds fun
<Hawkwind> I wish someone else could get it working as I want to verify a bug with someone who does
<ryanakca> can you run kde3 and kde4 at the same time (like in 2 sessions)?
<ryanakca> if so, sure, I'll gladly try it out
<Hawkwind> Yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<Hawkwind> You run KDE3 and then perform the export commands to run KDE4 apps from within that terminal
* ryanakca has 1 box... so as long as SOMPETHING works, I'm happy
<ryanakca> s/sompething/something
<bddebian> Hello
<DaSkreech> Hiya
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<Hawkwind> Hey there bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Hawkwind
<lnxkde> how I log in into kde4?
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/56141 for jucato
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56141 in ubuntu-meta "Edgy ubuntu-desktop depends on linux-headers-686" [Low,In progress]  
<Hobbsee> hey Mez!
* Mez glomps Hobbsee
* Hobbsee is glomped.
<Hobbsee> Mez: what's glomping anyway?
<DaSkreech> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glomp
<Mez> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=glomp
<Mez> whats something good I can blog about
<Hobbsee> ahhhh....
<Hobbsee> Mez: you can blog about new and future features of katapult, if you want
<Hobbsee> or you could just code them :P
* Hobbsee glomps Mez back, now that she knows what it means.
<Mez> Hobbsee, when you launch katapult, what server groups do you see in the list - just freenode ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: s/katapult/konversation/ ?  i havent used the default config in a while
<Mez> yes konversation
<Mez> I just wanna know what the default server list shows?
<Hobbsee> i dont remember, sorry
<DaSkreech> freenode
<DaSkreech> that's it
<Mez> thank f**k for that
<Mez> easier to patch
<Hobbsee> Mez: yeah, should be simple.
<Hobbsee> Mez: it's just something that needs to be done
<Mez> ;)
<DaSkreech> KDE4!!
* DaSkreech grins at lnxkde
<nixternal> gahahah
<nixternal> Riddell used his new gotchi on the planet i see
<lnxkde> DaSkreech:  :( I dont know how to log in to KDE4
<DaSkreech> Are the libs installed?
<lnxkde> I just followed the kubuntu.org intructions
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: you have it loading?
<DaSkreech> Nope I'm bummish
<lnxkde> :(
<DaSkreech> You ran the exports?
<lnxkde> yep
<lnxkde> no Kdm entry
<lnxkde> konsole/kwrite/kate works
<lnxkde> konqueror krashes on start
<lnxkde> :p
<DaSkreech> Sounds like KDE4
<lnxkde> yep
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> I ran kicker
<lnxkde> lol I had 2 kickers
<lnxkde> kde3 and kde4 lol
<lnxkde> kde4 one krashed 
<DaSkreech> So.... you are using KDE4
<imbrandon> lnxkde, thats to be expected, its only ment for developers that are trying to fix it
<imbrandon> Mez, what ya patchin in konvo ? heh
<lnxkde> imbrandon: ;) I am playing with it :D
<Mez> imbrandon, default server name - :D
<Mez> bug 52690
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52690 in xchat "Please use irc.ubuntu.com alias for default IRC server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52690
<lnxkde> when I get the knowlage for helping in the fixing I will but I have just one moth of C++ experience :(
<imbrandon> Mez, ahh thats simple, there is already a patch in the debian/patchs dir to make it freenode , just a one line change
<imbrandon> the  kubuntu_01 one irrc
<imbrandon> iirc
<Mez> imbrandon, that just makes it #kubuntu
<Mez> I've edited that (i created that patch in the first place!)
<imbrandon> ;) 
<DaSkreech> Night all
* Mez hates that the sftp initial push takes so long
<Mez> imbrandon, http://tiber.tauware.de/~mez/kubuntu_01_channel.diff
<imbrandon> Mez, looks great, want me to add it in or you got it ?
<Mez> I've added it in - but cant upload to main ;)
<imbrandon> ahh yea i can only upload to universe myself ( untill next TB meeting hopefully ) , Riddell always sponsors my konversation/amarok uploads
<imbrandon> brb one sec lemme grab a mt dew
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> imbrandon: FYI: I've created a product on launchpad so we can use supermirror for patches etc ;)
<imbrandon> ahh ok cool
<imbrandon> re
<imbrandon> is the current 1.0 pushed there?
<imbrandon> i'm makin a debdiff right now for upload 
<freeflying> Hi all
<Mez> imbrandon, 0.19
<imbrandon> ahh yea and i changed one line you had it diffed against #kde and it should have been #debian-kde 
<imbrandon> hehe no worries
<imbrandon> ok i'll push 1.0 there soon then
<imbrandon> Mez, that patch wont apply to 1.0 clean, i modified it a bit , one sec i'll upload a debdiff
<imbrandon> crimsun, ping
<Mez> imbrandon, cool - just send me the fixed patch
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> i'm running a test build ( becouse i'll include it in my konversation-nightly repo too )
<Tonio_> yo
<imbrandon> lo Tonio_
<Tonio_> imbrandon: klipper fixed ;)
<imbrandon> yea i seen it come accross -changes
<imbrandon> godd job
<imbrandon> good ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, wanna sponsor a small upload for me/mez ?
<Tonio_> what is that patch from Mez ?
<Tonio_> Mez: ping ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_,  its here http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/konversation.debdiff
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can't that be done in kds ?
<Tonio_> instead of patching the code ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, not atm
<imbrandon> debian / us patch the code becosue thats what it reads, but i'll cahnge that soonish
<imbrandon> thats the proper fix for now ( just an edit to an existing patch )
<Tonio_> okay you wanna remove freenode completly, and that cannot be done in kds...
<Tonio_> I'm uploading
<imbrandon> kk thanks ;)
<imbrandon> yea i'll poke Sho_ about doing it a better way later
<imbrandon> ( e.g in the rc not the code ) 
<imbrandon> probably for the 1.0.1 update due in september
<Tonio_> imbrandon: uploaded
<imbrandon> Tonio_, thanks
<tonio_> imbrandon: could you ask Mez if we want to keep the patch for gnome users ?
<tonio_> kubuntu needs those settings in kds, which I just uploaded to fix Malone: #52690
<imbrandon> huh ?
<tonio_> imbrandon: I'm not there most of the day, so Mez can contact me by mail if he wants the patch in (which makes sense for gnome users using konversation)
<tonio_> imbrandon: I removed the patch since kds overwrites those settings
<imbrandon> kds dosent overide them
<tonio_> imbrandon: it does :)
<imbrandon> but that wont work for gnomes either
<tonio_> imbrandon: the settings are not applyied until I fix kds/konversationrc
<tonio_> imbrandon: okay so I'll re-add the patch for gnome people then
<tonio_> imbrandon: can you repaste the url to the patch plz ?
<tonio_> I need to do that quick since I'm leaving :)
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/konversation.debdiff
<imbrandon> tonio_, i can patch kds if you have to leave also ( and upload it here in a bit )
<tonio_> imbrandon: done and uploaded already :)
<imbrandon> k
<tonio_> imbrandon: version 30 is on the way
<imbrandon> ;)
<tonio_> imbrandon: leaving now, new konv uploaded with the patch and kds too...
<tonio_> sorry for the confusion :)
<freeflying> anyone can upload to main here  :)
<tonio_> freeflying|away: ping ?
<freeflying|away> tonio_: ?
<tonio_> freeflying|away: you need uploads to main ? I can do it :)
<freeflying|away> tonio_: cool, it's for dapper updates
<freeflying|away> tonio_:  mail you to tonioAT u.c?
<tonio_> freeflying|away: ah ! sorry I don't manage backports !
<tonio_> ping Mez or imbrandon
<tonio_> imbrandon: your help required here !
<tonio_> freeflying|away: sorry I though it was for edgy main, which I can do...
<freeflying|away> wow, we have more core-dev in kubuntu-team now 
<tonio_> freeflying|away: well I think we are 4, Riddell, raphink, \sh and me :)
<freeflying|away> tonio_: congrats :) 
* freeflying|away 's is too later
<tonio_> freeflying|away: thanks very much :)
* imbrandon looks up
<imbrandon> yea i'm going to go for main this TB meeting i think, i'm working on my wiki now for it
<tonio_> imbrandon: cool !
<tonio_> when is the tb meeting ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: cool
<imbrandon> tuesday 
<imbrandon> wanna come cheer for me tonio_ ;)
<tonio_> okay, haded to my agenda :)
<imbrandon> cool ;)
<tonio_> imbrandon: I don't want to miss it :)
<imbrandon> yea tue at 2000 utc
<tonio_> great, will be there
<tonio_> oups girlfriend is arriving in a moment and the appartment is a mess like only informaticians can do........
<tonio_> I have to go !!!
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> have fun
<Jucato> :)
<freeflying|away> another core-dev for kubuntu is coming  :)
<tonio_> imbrandon: go! go! go!!!!!
<tonio_> rahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tonio_> can someone kick me plz ? I really have to go !!!
<Jucato> lol
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* tonio_ was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by imbrandon (bye bye, be happy with your gf)
<kwwii_> moin
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya kwwii_ ;)
<freeflying|away> kwwii_: hi
<Jucato> hi kwwii_
<kwwii_> hi guys
<kwwii_> so, has anyone seen the usplash?
<imbrandon> i seen it, its just the testcard afaik
<imbrandon> unless there was an update latnight
<kwwii_> imbrandon: we included a new theme last night
<imbrandon> ahhh
<imbrandon> no i havent rebooted, i might in a sec to try ti
<imbrandon> it even
<kwwii_> i love adept
<kwwii_> "fetch packages"
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> heh your 1 in 1000
<kwwii_> written either by an eglishman, a dog lover or a redneck
<imbrandon> heh he is non-native english
<imbrandon> thats for sure
<kwwii_> :-)
<imbrandon> kwwii_, mornfall is the author ;)
<kwwii_> hehe, I'll get on his case
<imbrandon> moins el 
<kwwii_> sounds like something Jonathan would say
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> hrm ok now to update my wiki and stuff, get my "speech" ready for the TB meeting *me crosses fingers*
<Jucato> good luck :)
<kwwii_> have fun
<imbrandon> lol i dont think fun is what you call a TB grilling ;)
<el> moins imbrandon 
<Jucato> don't get eaten... too much :)
<Riddell> kwwii_: ahem
<el> moin kwwii_ , Riddell 
<kwwii_> Riddell: you funny-speaking kilt-wearer
<imbrandon> hahaha
<kwwii_> howdy el
* kwwii_ reboots to see if the usplash works after the update
<kwwii_> brb
<Riddell> oh that's right, call me an Englishman then leave the channel
<Jucato> heh
<freeflying|away> Riddell: I've mailed you the debdiff of scim-chewing and scim-pinyin, please review it, thanks
<Riddell> freeflying|away: thanks
<imbrandon> Riddell, i decided myself lastnight that i'm gonna throw my self to the wolves at the TB meeting tues , wanna overlook my wiki here in a bit when i update it for main and possibly come put a word in at the meeting ?
<tonio_> hehe, she'll be late :) kool
<imbrandon> tonio_, dont make me /kick you again hehe
<imbrandon> ROFLMAO
<kwwii> well, it would be really neat to see how this thing work
<kwwii> works
<imbrandon> kwwii, just for you ..... [05:56]  <Riddell> oh that's right, call me an Englishman then leave the channel
<imbrandon> hehehe
<kwwii> haha
<kwwii> lol
<tonio_> we really need to give love to the kubuntu.org website...
<kwwii> well, us americans don't get picky about which part of the island you live in
<imbrandon> ok now i'm off to see the new uspash , brb
<imbrandon> tonio_, yes , yes we do
<tonio_> compare with the french one http://www.kubuntu-fr.org/
<kwwii> tonio_: definitely
<tonio_> that's nice design
* imbrandon loves webdesign
<imbrandon> thats what got me started in computers
<imbrandon> well that and my c64 ;)
<tonio_> I know the perfect coder for this, but no webdesigner :)
<imbrandon> anyhow brb to see the new usplash <detached>
<tonio_> imbrandon, kwwii: usplash fails here
<tonio_> my resolution is 1280x800
<tonio_> kwwii: is that normal ?
<kwwii> tonio_: yeah, here too
<kwwii> tonio_: to be honest, I have no clue
<tonio_> kwwii: ah... looks like bad implementation in kds
<kwwii> it has never worked on since edgy for me
<tonio_> kwwii: when you compile it manually, does it work ?
<kwwii> and dapper could do my real resolution but edgycannot
<kwwii> so I have to run 1024x768 instead of 1280x800
<kwwii> tonio_: no, it does not
<kwwii> but I haven't tried since yesterday :-)
<tonio_> kwwii: ah !
<tonio_> kwwii: the problem us that usplash code is changing regularly ;)
<kwwii> hehe, yeah, I got that feeling
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> looks like the same old uspalsh testcard to me
<imbrandon> that and half way though my monitor shuts off  then turns back on when kdm comes up
<imbrandon> now
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
* Hobbsee hopes she doesnt lose her voice.
* imbrandon sets mode -v Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> bet the guys at the store tonight wished they could do the same thing
* Hobbsee wishes that the video cameras at work had full coverage of the kiosk, and had audio capabilities too.
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee mutters at people who try to break into the store and steal stuff.
<Hobbsee> s/at/about/
<Hobbsee> when it's at them, i'm usually yelling.  like tonight :D
<Hobbsee> "what the hell do you think you're doing?"  kind of idea, at them trying to steal cigarettes
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> i got them back :D
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi
<imbrandon> Riddell, any idea why the shutdown/reboot/etc dosent work fromt he kmenu anymore ? is that a upstart thing or something else ?
<imbrandon> ( sudo reboot from console works )
<Riddell> probably lure's fault
<imbrandon> i thought it was just me but it seems all of edgy
<abattoir> imbrandon: do you even get the menu?
<imbrandon> yea i get the menu, it just does do anything when i click a button
<imbrandon> as per the same as everyone i have encounterd on edgy
<abattoir> aah, it works now, yesterday, click on log out did nothing...
<abattoir> *clicking
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh darn, i blamed keybuk
<Hobbsee> Lure: *poke*  - fix kde, kthnksbye!
<imbrandon> hahah
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you stole my deal , die irl kthxbye ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yes, i know.  i'm mean and nasty, and i yell loudly :)
<imbrandon> hahaha
* imbrandon makes a note not to try to steal fags from hobbsee's store
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> dont try to steal *anything* from my store.
<imbrandon> hahah true, or anything peroid
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: or just generally piss me off.
<Hobbsee> and then you should be fine.
<Hobbsee> :P
* imbrandon has been fine so far, i think i'm one of the few whom hasent caught the wrath of Hobbsee yet ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thanks.  you've just reminded me that i need to yell at fuj
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thanks.  you've just reminded me that i need to yell at fujitsu
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> [22:49]  <-- Fujitsu has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Hobbsee> hahahahaha he just quit.
<Hobbsee> people, how interested are we in having kopete jingle support?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<jdong> what the hell is that? :P
<Jucato> commercial jingles?
<Hobbsee> jdong: which?
<jdong> kommercial jingles?
<Hobbsee> voice protocol for jabber.
<jdong> ah, I see
<Jucato> aaah
<Hobbsee> er, make that voice for jabber protocol
<jdong> sounds cool :)
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick 
<Jucato> ooh jpatrick....
<Hobbsee> jdong: it does, but will require some work
<jdong> yeah, I can imagine, Hobbsee
<jdong> well, I'm a lazy bum, so I won't really chime in on this one :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<jdong> but you know that I can't say no to random features
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato thinks of other random features...
<jdong> like an aquarium kicker applet?
<jdong> OH WAIT WE ALREADY HAVE THAT :P
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> and for some inexplicable reason, Mepis turns that on by default
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> I've always wanted to ask them why
<Jucato> well, we don't have it installed by default, afaik...
<jdong> but never worked up that courage
<jdong> we don't have a lot of stuff installed by default
<Jucato> w/c is good, in a way :)
<jdong> namely, after every kubuntu install I find myself at an apt-get session for 30 minutes :)
<Jucato> imho, Kubuntu has the cleanest K Menu I've ever seen...
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> just not my kubuntus ;-)
<Jucato> heh... let me modify that.. "cleanest default K Menu"
<jdong> I'll give you that
<jdong> s/cleanest/emptiest/
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> only on my older laptop, I have to exercise some restraint
<jdong> it only has 5GB allocated to *buntu
* Jucato has only 5GB for Edgy...
<Jucato> hmm...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if we do, that's something we can definetly remove :P
<Hobbsee> urgh, running 2 versions would be a pain
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> I saw something in kubuntu-devel ML, what's irc.ubuntu.com?
<jjesse> i think its a private list for cannonical employees
<Jucato> ah.
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<Jucato> err...
<Hobbsee> jjesse: no it isnt.
<Hobbsee> irc.ubuntu.com points to wherever the official irc channel for *ubuntu* stuff is
<Jucato> " I just patched konversation so that it uses irc.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> as the default IRC server.
<Hobbsee> which is freenode, at the moment
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> yikes! sorry for pasting 2 lines... darn fingers...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: where was that?
<Jucato> kubuntu-devel ML from Martin Meredith
<Hobbsee> ah nice, he did it :)
<Jucato> so irc.ubuntu.com = irc.freenode.net, at least for now?
<jjesse> which makes sense in case we move to different servers
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Hobbsee> jjesse: which we may do, once sabdfl actually makes it to a CC meeting again, that hasnt been called <3 hours before the start time.
<Hobbsee> so no one was ready
* Hobbsee fixes two bugs at once.
<jdong> Hobbsee: apt-get remove konqueror && apt-get install firefox?
* jdong ducks
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> jdong: hehe.  konq does make a nice file browser though.
<jdong> yes it does
<Hobbsee> jdong: you forget - i like firefox, and use it more than konq
* Hobbsee hugs her mozilla binaries of firefox and thunderbiard
<jdong> lol, going by #kubuntu-devel stereotypes here :)
* Hobbsee hugs her mozilla binaries of firefox and thunderbird
<Jucato> speaking of which, there has been 3 pro-Konqueror articles the past days...
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> they *work*
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> jdong: i'm no stereotype.
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> Hobbsee:  so I've noticed
<Hobbsee> jdong: :)  i cant be a stereotype.
<Hobbsee> jdong: well, if i was, i certainly wouldnt be involved with this stuff.
<Hobbsee> sigh.  someone's whining about xmms dep in kopete
<Hobbsee> i cant fix something that i cant upload to, anyway.
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell 
<Riddell> hmm?
<Hobbsee> dh_desktop -poleo
<Hobbsee> make: dh_desktop: Command not found
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you please take the latest edgy sources of kopete, and build them for dapper and put them in your repo please?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we keep getting bug reports about your packages, and they're annoying me :P
<Jucato> ooh....
<Jucato> :)
<jdong> look at that steam rising from Hobbsee.....
* jdong *STILL* awaits soyuz fix
<Hobbsee> jdong: yeah well.  i've already had an interesting night of yelling tonight.
<Hobbsee> and i'm likely to get in trouble tomorrow about stuff that i *didnt* get done tonight.
<Hobbsee> s/tomorrow/monday/
* Jucato notices a whip in the corner of his eyes...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: my voice acts as a great whip :D
<Jucato> yeah :)
* jdong adds another bullet to his list of silly reasons people tell jdong they're switching to gentoo
<Jucato> ooh. tty1 is back! :)
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> this doesnt have a dep of debhelper...
<jdong> firefox on ubuntu apparently isn't "optimized" to "use" "both cores" of his "dual core" "processor"
<jdong> but "gentoo" "will" if he "sets his CFLAGS" right :)
* jdong doesn't know whether to laugh or feel pity
<Hobbsee> ... x2
<Hobbsee> why do we have two changelogs in this?
<Jucato> "I really would like edgy because it will come with aiglx preinstalled! And that would make installing compiz a walk in the park!"....
<Hobbsee> and it has no debian/compat.
* Hobbsee suspects this package might build now.
* Jucato wishes Hobbsee luck
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> I wonder where that rumor came from... (Edgy will come with AIGLX pre-installed...)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: probably the same place as where all the other compix rumours came from
<Jucato> heh...
<Jucato> I got that quote from the forums :) (ubuntuforums)
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, well they have lots of crack rumours there.
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> Hobbsee: hey now, watch it!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> jdong: you're an admin there right?
<jdong> Jucato: yes
<Hobbsee> jdong: :P your'e trying to deny the truth?
<Hobbsee> i keep forgetting that
<jdong> I believe the rumor came from knot2 release notes
<Jucato> would it be possible to have my display name changed? (from Fenyx to Jucato?)
<jdong> Jucato: sure, give me a sec
<Jucato> jdong: thanks! :)
* jdong resists a forum load time joke
<Jucato> ooh.. the forum has a load time? :D
<jdong> Jucato: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/knot2#head-db9fb1fad57c388aac122db5e06d98761531a3d6
<jdong> "AIGLX compositing has now been turned on by default."
<Jucato> jdong: so seriously? Ubuntu will ship with AIGLX on by default?
<Hobbsee> ..that doesnt mean that it works
<jdong> Jucato: sadly, aiglx/composite are turned on by default
<jdong> i.e. xorg.conf defaults to enable instead of disable for the two
<jdong> it doesn't mean anything that takes advantage of the two are enabled by default
<jdong> i.e. compiz
<jdong> there's a difference between having the X server extension enabled and the programs utilizing it installed by default
<Jucato> I don't get it... xorg defaults to enable, even if AIGLX isn't installed?
<Jucato> oh well... xorg.conf does have wacom enabled by default...
<Lure> imbrandon: does logout work if you stop guidance-power-manager?
<jdong> Jucato: aiglx is enabled by default
<Lure> abattoir: same question for you ^^^
<jdong> aiglx is a part of Xorg 7.1
<jdong> just like glx is, or composite is, or dri is
<jdong> compiz -- the window manager providing the 3D effects -- is not
<Hobbsee> Lure: yep
<Jucato> jdong: ah... so compiz isn't installed, but AIGLX is?
<jdong> correct
<Jucato> XGL isn't enabled?
<jdong> no, xgl is in universe
<Jucato> oh... :(
<jdong> it's looked down upon as a hack
<Jucato> aw....
<Jucato> so it's AIGLX/Compiz... not XGL/Compiz in Ubuntu?
<jdong> Jucato: not necessarily -- it's whichever one you set up
<Lure> Hobbsee: it seems that there is some bad interaction between powermanager, ksmserver (my patch) and hal/dbus :-(
<jdong> Jucato: my understanding is that edgy's compiz is patched to work with both xgl and aiglx
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> jdong: ah but since AIGLX is the one enabled by default... 
<pef> hello
<Lure> I have seen this yesterday for the first time - I notecided it when i stopped pwoermanager and logout (done half-hour before) showed up
<jdong> Jucato: aiglx is preferred, because it's an official Xorg extension
<Jucato> so Hobbsee, we need to quit g-p-m to be able to log out?
<jdong> oh, the g-p-m stalling startup bug?
<jdong> yeah, I'm feeling it
<jdong> startup does not finish if g-p-m starts
<jdong> i.e. I stop g-p-m, and klippy/kmix load
<jdong> it's definitely related to kde refusing to give me a logout dialog, too
<jdong> Jucato: you're now Jucato
<Hobbsee> Jucato: seems like it
<Jucato> jdong: thanks! I was having a bit of schizophrenia... in ubuntuforums I'm Fenyx, but everywhere else, I'm Jucato... :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: 00:49 there, do you know where your computer is?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: as far as i know, its' right here in front of me...
<Hobbsee> :P
<jdong> hmm, this heavy thunderstorm here really motivates me to come back to ext3....
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> this is really, really cool
* jdong grabs edgy daily cd's
* Hobbsee is playing wiht screen -x
<nixternal> im grabbing the Ubuntu edgy daily now..it is 702mb..i hope that K3b doens't complain
<jdong> nixternal: ubuntu or kubuntu? ubuntu is 668MB
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> 701.6 is what im dl'n from the daily batch now
<nixternal> for Ubuntu
<jdong> Initializing download: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20060909/edgy-desktop-i386.iso
<jdong> ^^ that CD?
<nixternal> i don't do live
<jdong> oh
<jdong> ok
<nixternal> alternate only ;)
<jdong> nvm then
<jdong> :)
<nixternal> which you would think would be smaller then the live version
<jdong> not a ubiquity fan? ;)
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> to slow for me
<jdong> the live is compressed better....
<nixternal> all my years of old school debian and slackware made me a non-graphical installer dude
<jdong> lol, I know
<jdong> likewise... if I want an install to work, I typically go alternate
<jdong> but this CD is for the purpose of rsyncing a filesystem to and from a backup medium
<nixternal> i hit enter 9 times and i have a complete system
<Jucato> so disabling g-p-m from starting will 1) let kmix, klipper, and adept notifier start normally and 2) let you logout?
<jdong> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> farewell g-p-m! :)
<Lure> Jucato: power-manager?
<Jucato> yes
<Lure> intersting - I have just notices the logout problem
<Jucato> I can confirm that quitting g-p-m lets you logout...
<Jucato> but I'm not sure about klipper, kmix, and adept_notifier starting normally without it..
<Lure> we will need to poke sebas if he has eny idea...
<jdong> yeah, that seems to be the guilty oone right now :-/
<Jucato> heh....
<Lure> klipper had crashed and this should be fixed, not sure if this is the same
<Hobbsee> Lure: wasnt the klipper stuff different
<Hobbsee> due to a botched klipperrc?
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes
<Jucato> I'm not sure if klipper crashes at startup, because it doesn't even start when I log in..
<jdong> well, on my system, if I kill g-p-m, klipper immediately loads
<jdong> so g-p-m seems to be stalling the bootup
<Jucato> ah.. is g-p-m also the culprit in the seemingly never-ending KDE bouncing icon at startup?
<jdong> yes
<Lure> jdong: interesting - it seems that pm does someting with dbus that confuses others...
<Lure> some kind of lock or simialr
<jdong> yeah
<Jucato> heh... g-p-m...
<jdong> it didn't always happen
<jdong> well, the first uploaded g-p-m was ok
<jdong> but starting from the updated svn snapshot it started happening
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hawkwind> Hey there bddebian and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind 
<bddebian> Hi Hawkwind
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I forgot to ask in the meeting about Krita.. and by the time I remembered, the meeting was over... :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe.  that's what we have an agenda for :)
<Jucato> heh... I didn't think my questions as agenda-worthy :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of course they are
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heck, have you ever seen the agendas when i write the stuff on them?
<Jucato> yeah, late have I realized...
<Hobbsee> they are so absoluletly unprofessional :)
<Jucato> this was the first time I attended (or was even aware of) a kubuntu meeting...
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> they arent well publicised, unless you're on the mailing list
<Jucato> heh yeah. and for good reason probably :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: speaking of which, are you on it yet?
<Jucato> we don't want everyone to be listening and probably misunderstanding stuff. (that and some discussions are technical anyway)
<Hobbsee> they go on in here too
<Jucato> kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-user ML.
<Hobbsee> but that's part of the reason for KCC - it became such a trouble to get everyone to agree
<Hobbsee> nice
<Jucato> that's why I was asking about the irc.ubuntu.com. read it in the kubuntu-devel ML
* Hawkwind Kicks Robby Stephenson, maintainer of tellico
* Hobbsee only happened to find that bug report today
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: what's tellico done now?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: 4 days, 3 releases
<Hobbsee> haha.  yes
<Hobbsee> !info libksba edgy
<ubotu> Package libksba does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
* Jucato is falling in love with DejaVu Sans Condensed...
<Hobbsee> wah.  they synced a whole lot, but not what i wanted them to.
* Hobbsee kicks the wiki
<toma> auw
* jdong kicks ubotu... for no apparent reason :)
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato thinks jdong would prefer to kick soyuz...
<jdong> that too
<jdong> add the forums to the list of things being kicked
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> honestly, how the hell does canonical think that thing can survive with 1gb RAM?
* jdong stops his anti-canonical rant
<Jucato> what's going on with the forums, btw?
<jdong> ITS OVERLOADED :)
<Jucato> heh... figures...
<jdong> vbulletin tech support basically laughed at our db server
<jdong> they say for a forum of our size we need to have a cluster setup
<Jucato> although I thought that being hosted on cannonical would have solved their problems...
<jdong> no, it's made it a lot worse
<jdong> we want to switch to our own servers
<Jucato> :)
<jdong> but in doing so, we'd probably have to bring out advertisements
<jdong> which we don't like to do
<Jucato> simple google ads in less prominent places would be fine, at least imho
<jdong> Jucato: I don't think you'll find them offensive, but there are those groups of freedom-fighters on the forums that would rage holy jihad if we dumped canonical
<Jucato> heh...
<jdong> YES! it loaded!
<jdong> and it only took 255 seconds
<Jucato> but then in present circumstances, you are pleasing those freedom fighters, and depriving the majority of the members continuous regular access to the forums :)
<jdong>  /sigh
<jdong> at first, canonical told us "if you need more ram just ask"
<jdong> so we were pretty cool about it
<jdong> now, we're asking for it
<Jucato> heh...
<jdong> and their response is that they don't "think" mysql needs any more ram
* Jucato prepares to do some heavy copying for useful threads from UFO to KFN... :)
<jdong> ubuntu-geek manages mysql servers for a living... I think he'd know when it needs more RAM :)
<Jucato> too bad only ubuntu_demon was able to make it to UDS
<Jucato> I mean stuff like this could have been raised/asked
<jdong> well, we weren't even made aware of the offer
<Jucato> oh...
<jdong> canonical sponsored someone who wasn't even ON the staff to represent the forums
<jdong> which really ticked us off
<jdong> I'm not gonna be mentioning any names....
<jdong> not in the mood to rehash that whole thing
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> it was basically that whole aftermath that made us lose an admin
* Jucato remembers the sudden resignation and "lay-off" of admin/mods...
<Jucato> kassetra?
<jdong> yeah
<Jucato> too bad really... she was doing a good job... (IMHO)
<seth|away> eh, the kassetra + arnieboy combo is (was) the reason I don't visit the forums anymore... now that both of them are gone perhaps I shall take a fresh look
* jdong has already ranted too much regarding the forums... :-/
<seth|away> :( I know the feeling
* Jucato feels bad about adding to it...
<jdong> I just want that happy world again, like when the forums just started....
* jdong doesn't think it'll ever happen :(
<Jucato> :(
<seth|away> I'm glad at least you have your priorities in order jdong :(
<seth|away> I loved the forums at first, used them more than IRC
<seth|away> then things got ugly
<jdong> the forums certainly have had their rough moments
<jdong> we try hard to keep it all stable
<seth|away> you try, at least
<seth|away> others do not
<seth|away> but like you said, maybe someday we can get back to the original spirit of the forums
<seth|away> when they were happy
<jdong> :) let's hope so... let's hope so
<Hawkwind> jdong: Maybe we should start a revolution of some sort to make it happen to get it back to happy again :)
<Jucato> :p
<seth|away> yeah, you get banned when that happens
<seth|away> ubuntu-geek banned me once :P
<seth|away> then unbanned me about a week later
<Riddell> Sime: answers up at http://kde.me.uk/index.php?page=kde-technology-interviews-pykde
<Lure> any laptop user here to do small test for me?
<Lure> I just need output of this from your laptop: lshal | grep battery.model
<Lure> (to know if I can use this as label)
<Riddell> Lure: >lshal | grep battery.model
<Riddell>   battery.model = 'IBM-92P0987'  (string)
<Lure> Riddell: thanks, not really useful then (it is Primary and Travel on HP)
<Lure> will just print "Battery 1" as label...
<Lure> hi mbiebl
<mbiebl> Lure: hi
<Lure> mbiebl: we have integrated your ksmserver logout idea in edgy - just using hal directly
<mbiebl> I've seen it. It's great.
<mbiebl> g-p-m really begins to look nice.
<Lure> mbiebl: did not test it with powersave yet, but will see
<Lure> mbiebl: I am just hacking in mult-battery support
<mbiebl> Did you read my comment from yesterday?
<Lure> mbiebl: where?
<mbiebl> on this channel
<Lure> mbiebl: no, was offline for whole day (but can check logs)
<mbiebl> np, I can tell you quickly ;-)
<mbiebl> I had problems with g-p-m because it hibernated immediately after I pulled the plug
<mbiebl> My battery needs some time (30-60 secs) after pulling the plug until it reports a sensible "remaining time" value.
<Lure> you have set hibernate for critical level?
<mbiebl> Yes
<sebas> mbiebl: It's on the radar.
<mbiebl> Directly after pulling the plug it reports, remaining charge 100%, remaining time 2min ;-)
<Lure> does it not report remain or just trash value?
<sebas> It takes about 30sec after AC unplugging?
<mbiebl> sebas: yes
<sebas> So remaining charge is more accurate?
<mbiebl> For me, yes. 
<sebas> We could check if remaining time < critical and charge != 100%.
<Lure> sebas: we might need to average them up...
<sebas> We would not suspend with charge level > 90% anyway, I'd say.
<seth> Lure, did you ever get battery output from someone? I'm on my laptop now
<sebas> Can you try a patch?
<mbiebl> sebas: yes something like > 90 % (or %50) would suffice
<Lure> seth: I got, but it confirmed I cannot use it
* sebas just grabs his notebook and hacks one up.
<Lure> sebas: I can, I am just in the middle of multi-battery stuff
<Lure> sebas: fix for blocking bug?
<sebas> Lure: Not yet, we can either start the KApp with a QTimer singleShot or wrap it in a .sh script that does python g-p-m.py & basically.
<Lure> sebas: funny thing is that blocking bug is there only after reboot/login, when other trays are blocked 
<sebas> rebooting is for pussies anyway ;-)
<Lure> sebas: sh is porbably nicer, we anyway need /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager (which is symlink currently)
<Lure> sebas: ;-)
<sebas> Lure: So that's a packaging issue then, fine ;-)
<sebas> 'debugging by pointing at others'
<Lure> sebas: regarding multi-battery: I am now populating battery widgets the same way as cpu widgets, therefore the tooltip.ui stuff is not needed (I just hide it for now)
<Lure> sebas: we could probably get rid of this latter (after your initial review)
<sebas> Lure: Ok.
<sebas> Sure.
<sebas> I'm travelling starting tomorrow until Thursday, so I'm probably unresponsive.
<Lure> ok, will poke Riddell otherwise
<Lure> sebas: currently we assume if hal report both charging and discharging as false that battery is fully charged - this is not true for my travel battery
<sebas> Lure: Hm, what does it do then?
<sebas> Or better, what does it report when it's fully charged?
<Lure> sebas: the same ;-) so empty and flat is the same. I will probably change to check current charge and if zero asume empty
<Lure> sebas: this works with one battery, as machine is dead if battery is empty and not charging ;-)
<Lure> s/empty and flat/empty and full/
<sebas> mbiebl: Can you try this one? http://pastebin.ulteo.us/97
<sebas> You can apply it in /usr/share/apps/guidance/ with -p0 I think.
<Lure> mbiebl: apply to /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance
<seth> sebas, you misspelled Threshold I think
<seth> as Treshold
<sebas> seth: Ah, thanks :>
<seth> cheers :)
<sebas> Does not make a difference for the patch, though, but I will fix it.
<seth> right, I understand
<crimsun> imbrandon: pong
<mbiebl> sebas: g-p-m seems to be broken atm: 
<mbiebl> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mbiebl>   File "/usr/bin/guidance-power-manager", line 37, in ?
<mbiebl>     import dbus
<mbiebl>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/dbus.py", line 44, in ?
<mbiebl> ImportError: No module named dbus_bindings
<mbiebl> It's probably because of the dbus transition.
<jdong> hey! that means my KDE might finally fully start up and be able to display logout boxes!
* jdong ducks
<sebas> mbiebl: Hm, I can't do anything about that, I'm afraid.
<sebas> I'm running Dapper myself.
<sebas> import dbus should 'just work'
<crimsun> jdong: the bug you filed RE: PCM is already "fix committed" as of a couple weeks ago
<crimsun> I would love if people actually read kernel-team before filing bugs, btw.
<jdong> crimsun: oh is it? both in dapper and edgy?
<jdong> so it was in the git tree awaiting upload?
<crimsun> my patches are geared toward 6.06.1 LTS, but they're easily merged into 6.10's
<crimsun> no, I sent the patches to the kernel-team list
<crimsun> I mark stuff f-c when I've already done that
<jdong> k, I was going by personal experience on Edgy, and very recent reports at the forums from Dapper users
<jdong> I didn't know work was already in progress regarding hte issues
* jdong finds and bookmarks kernel-team list
<crimsun> jdong: I don't read the forum consistently, because I'm already quite strapped for resources
<jdong> crimsun: I fully understand that, I don't blame you at all... just from time to time I try to find the most common forum-side complaints and forward it to "this half of the world" :)
<jdong> otherwise, complaints tend to get lost
<crimsun> that's quite appreciated
<bddebian> Hello
<kwwii> howdy
<bddebian> Hello kwwii
<kwwii> hi bddebian
<Sime> Riddell: Jim's KDE4 plans in the interview might be a bit out of date by the time it appears on the Dot.
<kwwii> wow, the sound of silence
<bddebian> Heh
<jdong> if helen keller fell in the middle of the forest.......
* jdong buying a one-way ticket to hell
<jdong> :)
<kwwii> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-10
<Riddell> Sime: he only wrote it the other day
<Riddell> ** testers needed  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-16beta1/ main dapper (or edgy)
<kwwii> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-16beta1/dists/main/edgy/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Riddell> bah
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> main comes afterwards
<Riddell> oh, there's no powerpc for edgy
<kwwii> :-P
<Riddell> it's still waiting on ruby to be fixed
<kwwii> that sucks
<Riddell> I agree
<Riddell> hello erov 
<jdong> guys, why is kdm installed as order 99 in rc2.d?
<jdong> gdm is 13 by default
<jdong> and kdm works just fine being 13
<kwwii> so, since the last update, I cannot log-out until I kill powermanager
<jdong> and it does give the feel of a faster bootup
<kwwii> is that normal?
<jdong> kwwii: yeah, we talked about that earler tiday
<jdong> kwwii: I'm not sure what the eventual outcome was, but at least some devs are aware of it
<kwwii> :-)
<jdong> :)
<Riddell> jdong: hmm, it did used to be at a lower start number, must have got lost in the edgy sync
<kwwii> that, and it shows an ugly icon I made :-)
<jdong> Riddell: k.. I last checked that like a week ago, idn if it's still the case... that was from installing kubuntu-desktop on an edgy ubuntu machine
<kwwii> Riddell: is there now an extra package for kubuntu-usplash stuff?
* jdong has been playing around with bootup speed today
<jdong> so far, it's down to around 15-20 seconds to login screen
<jdong> and doing anything more will be absolutely reckless
<Riddell> kwwii: same package (binary kubuntu-artwork-usplash; source kubuntu-default-settings)
<kwwii> Riddell: funky, never heard of that before :-)
<kwwii> I noticed it when updating
* kwwii reboots, to once again try the usplash...wish me luck!
* kwwii_ can start making a 16 color usplash again
<kwwii_> this is never going to work
<kwwii_> has anyone even seen the new usplash?
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> so what was the point?
<jdong> I noticed the upload, but my usplash never changed
<jdong> and usplash on my coreduo is really messed up.. the colors are all wrong and weird
<jdong> I'm kind of worried about how this edgy usplash thing will work out
<kwwii_> yeah, me too
<kwwii_> night all
<kwwii_> see you later
<jdong> umm, no xchat, but the nicks list should not take up 90% of the window....
<jdong> I prefer to be able to see the actual channel, please....
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Hawkwind> jdong: The nicklist is resizable in Xchat
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Hi ya
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<jdong> Hawkwind: yes, but it happily forgets and defaults to what it thinks is funny every time I open it :)
<Hawkwind> jdong: Set it to the size you want, then turn off the resize option in Preferences
* Hobbsee notes that selecting kmenu, logout, and hitting turn off computer still doesnt work.
<Hawkwind> jdong: Settings -> Preferences -> User List -> Resizable User List
<jdong> Hawkwind: thx
<Hawkwind> jdong: Make sure Xchat exits cleanly and it should save its state
<jdong> k
<Hawkwind> jdong: Make sure that setting is *not* checked :)
<jdong> Hawkwind: that's very flattering that you told me that, thanks ;)
<jdong> I don't think I would've figured it out :)
<Hawkwind> jdong: Heh.  Just trying to be as specific as possible :)
<jdong> I know, just messing with you :)
<jdong> ddrescue  -v edgy-desktop-i386.iso /dev/cdrom
<jdong> ^^ the cool person's way of burning edgy cd's :)
<jjesse> good evening :)
<ryanakca> why the bleep am I not allowed to post to kubuntu-users... I'm subscribed/registered, and I sent the mail to kubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what's the error message?
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse 
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has been automatically rejected.  If you think that your messages are being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at kubuntu-users-owner@lists.ubuntu.com.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ahh.  great.
<ryanakca> ???
<ryanakca> what... known problem? user error?
<Hobbsee> no idea, sorry
* Hobbsee had different problems with the lists
<jjesse> g
<Hobbsee> h?
<jjesse> i
<Hobbsee> J!
<jjesse> g
<jjesse> grumble grumble
<jdong> aah, is this some code speak or did someone put reiser4 on my computer??
<Hobbsee> jdong: has pebkac occured?
<jjesse> its callled jjesse can't type a password correctly and th windwo is closign
<Hobbsee> s/occured/occurred/
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ah yes, that's always fun
* Hobbsee ntoes that knetworkmanager has stopped saving her pass again
<jdong> Hobbsee: nuke all of its settings and empty the wallet entry :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: i nuked the settings, forgot about the wallet entry
<jdong> Hobbsee: or you could do what I typically do....
<jdong> that is, use gnome in retaliation for a few days
<jdong> then get angry about some oversimplification
<jdong> then come back to KDE
<Hobbsee> haha
<jdong> then hop on here and whine about some bug
<jjesse> Hobbsee: are you the one who is in charge of amarok?  looking at bug 23289
<Hobbsee> no thanks, i like the print button
<jdong> :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23289 in amarok "Amarok 1.3.1 from breezy updates uses all available CPU" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23289
<Hobbsee> jjesse: imbrandon is
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> ok
<Hobbsee> but what did you want to know?
<jjesse> what version are we using for edgy?  1.4.???
<jdong> yeah
<Hobbsee> 1.4.3
<jdong> knowing imbrandon, the one that's been released for more than 3 hours
<jdong> :)
* jdong hugs all of his #kubuntu-devel buddies
<jdong> they're nice to me... unlike that channel without the k :)
<jdong> but damn, is tomboy fun :)
<jdong> it allows me to carry my terrible organization skills over into the virtual world!
<jjesse> what is tomboy?
<jdong> gnome 2.16's new note taking applet
<jdong> a desktop wiki, basically
<jdong> similar to knotes, but more intuitive
<jjesse> oh, is it like Microsoft's onenote? 
<jdong> I've never used onenote
<jjesse> oh
<jdong> it's very wiki-like in its organization style
<jdong> extremely simple in interface
<jdong> a bare-bones note taking program, basically
<jdong> great for jotting something down
<Hawkwind> Tomboy is a desktop note-taking application which is simple and easy to use. It lets you organise your notes intelligently by allowing you to easily link ideas together with Wiki style interconnects.
<jdong> ^^ = what jdong said + marketing hype
<jjesse> ah
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> Marketing hype is always important :P
<jdong> no kidding :)
* Hawkwind Market hypes himself
<Hobbsee> jdong: i bite :P
<jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> i'm not nice and friendly :P
* Hobbsee knaws off jdong's arm
<Hobbsee> it was all a conspiracy!
<jdong> hah ! I knew it! you kubuntu rebels can't be trusted!
<Hobbsee> muhahahaha
<Hobbsee> time work work
<Hobbsee> er, time for work
<Hobbsee> time for me to yell at people again :D
<jdong> damn, this is shiny
<Hobbsee> "ooh, shiny?"
<jdong> my dad's new laptop
<jdong> 2.16GHz Core Duo, 2GB RAM
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> what brand?
<jdong> Dell :-/
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<jdong> work contracted company
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<jdong> but damn shiny
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> good battery consumption too, i'll bet
<jdong> man, this blows my core duo out of the water
<Hobbsee> this dies too quickly for my liking :(
<jdong> well gets 4 hours on stock battery
<jdong> it's not miraculous
<jdong> but it's acceptable
<Hobbsee> hah
<jdong> the thing's a desktop replacement though
<Hobbsee> that's 2 and a half hours more than i get.
<jdong> it's humongous
<jdong> around 10lbs, not something that I can lug around
<jdong> he does heavy cpu work on it
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt talk in imperial
* Hobbsee runs out the door.
<jdong> of course, first thing first
* jdong sticks in ubuntu livecd :)
<jdong> always nice to do some compatibility test
<jdong> ing
* ryanakca ships jdong a kubuntu cd :P
<jdong> :)
<Riddell> ** testers needed  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-16beta1/ dapper (or edgy) main
* nixternal checks it out
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Installing now
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Installed without issues and everything seems to open and run properly.  This is in Dapper here
<jdong> whoo! another 5 seconds off bootup
* nixternal needs to check the release notes on the new KOffice
<nixternal> it installed fine and runs fine on edgy
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Yep seems to be working fine in my Edgy vmware as well
<inam> hi everybody !
<Hobbsee> hey inam 
* Hobbsee waves to this mysterious "everybody"
* Hobbsee waves to everyone else in the chnanel
<inam> :)
<inam> im new to linux and kubuntu... i need some help in getting started with downloading the code, modifying it and playing around with it
<Hobbsee> apt-get source packagename?
<inam> which package should i start playing with ? i am good with C
<Hobbsee> any of them that look interesting?
<inam> i have a dual boot of win-xp (this is my official laptop) and kubuntu (for home :)... i want to change the code so if the machine boots up mon-fri the default option in the GRUB will be winxp and at other times it will be kubuntu
<inam> it might sound silly, but i hope it will get me started on working with linux code, compiling, make etc
<Hobbsee> i dont know how to do that, if it's possible.  check man grub
<inam> hmmm
<inam> i'll do that
<inam> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* Hobbsee contemplates holidays at the end of next week
<toma> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey toma 
<toma> Hobbsee: hi
<toma> no more newsletter in my mail?
<toma> hmm
<Hobbsee> i dont konw
<Hobbsee> i havent sifted thru my email again
<Hobbsee> i just saw that someone's been doign syncs.
<Hobbsee> and i'm mentioned, too.  cool
<toma> the content pf the newsletter is only on the wiki from now on
<toma> for richer content
<toma> i only see one image (of an empty desktop) on the wiki though ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> wow, we hit 15K of bugs.
<toma> that can not be good sign ;-)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> makes me wonder if we'll ever get them all closed
<toma> you know better
<Hobbsee> makes me wonder what they're all in, too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Hobbsee> anyone running kopete here?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i am
<imbrandon> not me ( bitlbee for me )
<Hobbsee> abattoir: can you check bug 46657 for me please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46657 in kdenetwork "Kopete gives error when you're on your own contact list" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46657
<imbrandon> hehe
<abattoir> Hobbsee: sorry, i dont use AIM :(
<Hobbsee> i dont have aim
<Hobbsee> ah right
<imbrandon> aim accounts are free
<imbrandon> make a kubnutu_test@aol.com with password test ;)
<imbrandon> and we can all use it to test bugs ;)
* imbrandon go's back to trying to figure out python-dcop
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i can confirm that the error popup is shown... its probably independent of the network...
<Hobbsee> abattoir: right.  kopete 0.12.2?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that involves using aim.
<abattoir> yup
* Hobbsee goes to find out what riddell's kopete for edgy changes were.
* Hobbsee wonders why Riddell's got a changelog distro of edgy, for a dapper build
<imbrandon> probably becouse it is a backport ;)
<Hobbsee> must be
* Hobbsee is fixing it.  for i386 at least.
<Hobbsee> bug 59641 is annoying me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59641 in kopete "Kopete should not depend on XMMS" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59641
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon go's back to his konversation chanserv script
* imbrandon isnt understanding dcop totaly heh
<Hobbsee> lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if i fix your kopete packages, will you stick them onto kubuntu.org please?
<Riddell> isn't kopete is backports?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true that.  want to remove yours then?
<Riddell> could do
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, you can either fix them, remove them, or be driven nuts.
<hunger> I was just informed that my battery was removed when I unplugged my laptop.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hunger: wha'ts more interesting is when it tells  you that, when nothing's changed at all
<abattoir> hunger: g-p-m ?
<hunger> kde guidance thingy.
<abattoir> aah, ok
<Tm_T> kwwii_: call that perfect timing, hi :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> hi Tm_T
<abattoir> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> I'm trapped to gprs connection, so I play around with inkscape in windows
<Tm_T> I added some gimp effects to this small idea I got: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/art/blue-curves-002-k-gimp-01.jpg
<Tm_T> pretty much just throwing things together, but I think that could be developed further
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii 
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: :)
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<kwwii> Tm_T: nifty shine effect
<kwwii> Tm_T: best would be to use the newest version of the logo though
<Tm_T> hmm, that's just gimp "supernova" ;)
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> a lense effect
<Tm_T> ...and I didn't find newer, I'm behind sloooow connection so any web search takes minutes to hours
<Tm_T> lost adsl once again
<Tm_T> so only gprs
<kwwii> also, using lines is kinda tricky, because people tend to have panels and icons everywhere, so no matter where you put lines, it will end up covering part of it
<kwwii> hehe
<Tm_T> true
<kwwii> what happened to you adsl?
<Tm_T> no idea
<kwwii> ouch
<Tm_T> it's been on-off long time now
<kwwii> not sure if I could handle that :-)
<Tm_T> it's not under my power to do anything about it, I don't own the phone wire you see ;)
<Tm_T> I'm sort of "borrowing" adsl
<imbrandon> heh
<Tm_T> sounds like my life actually :-P
<Tm_T> just been in sick leave once again, hate it
<kwwii> hehe
* kwwii just got back from having a really big lunch
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> did you bring some back for us?
<kwwii> nope, I ate it all myself :-)
<Hobbsee> sad.
<Tm_T> big lungs? well that help in diving I guess
* Hobbsee boots kwwii for eating all the lunch.
<kwwii> man, it was sooo goood!!!! A super tender veal steak in white wine sauce with grilled porcino mushrooms
* Tm_T is hungry
<Tm_T> I just ate though
<kwwii> my wife had a goose breast with bread dumplings and kale
<kwwii> time for a nap, I think
<Tm_T> some formula1 or something, monza ->
<Tonio_> yo
<toma> Tonio_: i've passed on the question about the paste/auto scroll thingie to a khtml person, let's wait for his reaction
<toma> Tonio_: i browsed through the code a bit yesterday, but it is very complicated code
<toma> al least for me
<Tonio_> toma: hehe great ;)
<Tonio_> toma: you mean about the bug that clicking a textarea also let the autoscroll appear ?
<toma> yep
<Tonio_> toma: did you give him the kde bug id ?
<Tonio_> it is a confirmed issue :)
<Tonio_> see kde bug 131650
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131650 in khtml event "Pasting with middle-mouse-click into a textarea also activates autoscroll" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131650
<Tonio_> toma: that was working before 3.5.4.... damn we should have gotten the functionnality then :)
<toma> no, but he found the bug number of the smooth scrolling, so he'll manage ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: ok ;)
<Tonio_> toma: maybe this bug id would be interesting for him since it shows it has been working in the past
* Tonio_ still cannot close his kde session........ that's very annoying
<Tonio_> toma: works for you ?
<toma> what?
<toma> pasting without scrolling?
<toma> no
<Lure> Tonio_: just stop power-manager and start it again and you can logout
<Lure> power-manager blocks all other tray icons to start and also logout by ksmserver
<Tonio_> Lure: argh !
<Lure> we need to change kde-guidance to install a shell scipt in /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager that calls .py with & to fork it in background
<Tonio_> Lure: is sebas aware of this ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, but it is packaging issue
<Tonio_> Lure: I can fix this
<Tonio_> let me check ;)
<Tonio_> is there a bug report
<Tonio_> ?
<Lure> currecltly we make just sym link to .py, but we should put a simple script which calls .py with & at the end
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure, but many reported this issue here
<Tonio_> okay, let me checl
* Tonio_ notes that klipper didn't start......
<Tonio_> Lure: ho ! I fixed klipper fyi :)
<Tonio_> maybe I already told you....
<Lure> Tonio_: seen on edgy-changes - so what did you do?
<Tonio_> Lure: explained on the bug on launchpad
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, power-manager blockes klipper, adept_updated, kgpg and kbluetooth here
<Tonio_> in fact the build system currently hacks the desktop files
<Tonio_> the problem is that the klipperrc file is called .desktop in the sources :)
<Tonio_> so that /etc/kde3/klipperrc was corrupted
<Tonio_> so I did a debian/rules entry to get that file cleaned before installation in the package and that's it
<Lure> Tonio_: wow, this is really stupid bug
<Tonio_> the big thing was to find were was the error
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that klipper uses a rc.desktop file for translation, not a .po file
<Lure> Tonio_: great that you nailed it down!
<Tonio_> sounds stupid but that's it
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I'm proud of that :) hehe
<Tonio_> ok let's fix guidance now
<Lure> Tonio_: I might have new power-manager this evening (multi-battery support), but you should not wait for that
<Tonio_> Lure: you would suggest to fix autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop ?
<Tonio_> Lure: ahhhhhhh
<Tonio_> ok I have it
<Lure> Tonio_: no - there is /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager link created - I suspect by post-inst or similar
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I can see it :)
<Tonio_> you would like a script instead
<Lure> this should be replaced by simple script with the following content:
<Tonio_> bash script that calls with & and get the app in background
<Tonio_> noticed, I'm doing it
<Lure>  /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py
<Lure> and & at the end ;-)
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> Lure: why did that work before ?
<Tonio_> should have failed too.........
<Tonio_> okay I'll fix that today, thanks for the tip
<Lure> Tonio_: I suspect it never did - or did by accident as multiple pm's were started until recent fix
<Lure> Tonio_: thank you for fixing this
<Tonio_> Lure: possibly yes
<Tonio_> Lure: thank you for finding this :)
* Tonio_ fixes now
<Lure> Tonio_: me and sebas did not notice it as we were always running it from shell (to watch messages)
<Lure> Tonio_: it was actually sebas who suggested this fix ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ok ;)
* Lure is just gateway ;-)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_, you forgot hte kopete default settings at the meeting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I couldn't be at the meeting sorry :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you resume the situation please ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh...of course, yes
<Tonio_> email would be perfect ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: at next meeting?
<Hobbsee> i suppose we could email it asking for comments to the k-d mailing list
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are there big changes required ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the kopete default settings?  you were the one who last replied to it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah yes, those stupid paranioa things :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's the one :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes I didn't talk about it ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sorry I though it was discuss in dev meeting, like konversation settings
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I just think that's stupid debate and the meeting took horrible decision concerning this, but yes, I don't want to ignore the meeting se we have to rediscuss this
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> and I have to force the decision to my opinion :)
* Tonio_ loves democraty
<Tonio_> ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i completely forgot about it
<Tonio_> me too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, particularly when we make up part of quroum :P
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> Lure: package is fixed, I'm testing and uploading
<Lure> Tonio_: great
<Tonio_> I'm surprized there is no bug concerning this
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you know if there is one ?
<Tonio_> the "impossible to logout" issue
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i havent seen one, no
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ok thanks
* Hobbsee wishes that this 64bit guy would just give up
<Hobbsee> it should be clear - "if you want it, fix it.  we dont have the people"
<abattoir> Hobbsee: what does he want?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: perfect support ofr 64bit ubuntu, pretty much.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: see ubuntu-devel mailing lists
<ryanakca> imbrandon: when will you end kde-pim's color messup by uploading those packages?
<Tonio_> Lure: problem : kde-guidance ftbfs here
<Tonio_> Lure: even the current version unmodified.......
<Lure> Tonio_: really? why?
<Tonio_> can someone try to pbuild apt-get source kde-guidance please ?
<Tonio_> Lure: dunno for the moment......
<Tonio_> Lure: obscur python error
* Lure has no clue of kde-guidance package, but should not be complicate as it is python
<Tonio_>   File "setup.py", line 19, in <module>
<Tonio_>     import kdedistutils
<Tonio_> ImportError: No module named kdedistutils
<Tonio_> that's it......
<Tonio_> missing builddep ?
<Lure> sounds like
<Tonio_> what is strange is that the current version used to be built in the past.......
<Tonio_> I must say I don't understand
<Tonio_> even the current version ftbfs here
<Lure>  /usr/share/python-support/pykdeextensions/kdedistutils.py
<Lure> this is on my system
<Lure> provided by pykdeextensions
<Tonio_> pykdeextensions: usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kdedistutils.py
<Tonio_> hehe apt-file is your friend
<Tonio_> Lure: but how did the current version build ?
<Lure> Tonio_: by luck ;-)
<Lure> it sounds really strange
<Lure> running pbuilder?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ask him to switch to kubuntu, there is a workaround where flash, java work in 64-bit konq. :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: hehe
<abattoir> Hobbsee: or atleast install konq.
<Tonio_> Lure: well I assume the build system uses pbuilder no ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll try adding the builddep
<Lure> Tonio_: chroots, similar to pbuilder yes
<Tonio_> Lure: except if the extension is already installed :)
<Tonio_> it is not in a pbuilder
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm just surprized Riddell didn't use pbuilder to build
<Tonio_> Lure: argh, the builddep is already there........
<Lure> Tonio_: even better ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: can you try to pbuild kde-guidance on your machine ?
<Tonio_> maybe my pbuilder is broken somehow
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not have pbuilder setup yet (knot2 reinstall), but will do it now
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks.... I don't to upload ftbfs stuff I you can imagin :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Riddell doesnt like pbuilder.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, didn't knew this :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: why ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well if you don't mind apt-get install *, then debuild does the job too, but well....
<Tonio_> a chroot like pbuilder is cool in my view
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that
* Hobbsee likes pbuilder.
<ryanakca> doesn't everybody?
<Hobbsee> nope
<ryanakca> @,@ heh... I always use it..
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe you try to pbuild kde-guidance too :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm very embarrased since I cannot upload the fixed package here because of that ftbfs
<Hobbsee> ah
<bddebian> Hello
<Tonio_> can be a local problem too
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca, Tonio_, Hobbsee
<ryanakca> hey bddebian: 
<Tonio_> heya bddebian
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<ryanakca> could you run a kubuntu pbuilder on debian and vice versa? I can't see why you couldn't... 
<ryanakca> packages might have different names, so you'd have to watchout that way... but other than that...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, but you need different base tarballs, and sources lists
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yes it works nice :)
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> and anybody have a link as to making a build farm (I think that's what they call them...) I have a couple of P2s and P1s kicking around...
<ryanakca> and my school is trashing a pile of them... so I could probably pilfer some from there as well...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ask imbrandon about that
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping :)
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is it can fail here in pbuilder and work on the build machine, but only Riddell knows if that's common issue
<ryanakca> where is the build machine anywais?
<ryanakca> europe? (sorry for being offtopic)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm trying to install all builddep and debuid the package, that's the way the build farm works I guess*
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: gb,  i think
<Tonio_> Lure: same error debuilding the package........
<Tonio_> I don't understand, it look like something changed since kde-guidance has been build
<Tonio_> Lure: want something funcky ???
<Tonio_> look at that 
<Tonio_> Lure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23061
<Tonio_> Lure: the first part is the end of debuild log
<Tonio_> error is impossible to import blabla
<Tonio_> then I launch python and I can load the module ;)
<Tonio_> strange isn't it ?
<Tonio_> I don't understand the point there
<Lure> Tonio_: I think build uses python-2.5 and command line is 2.4
<Lure> probably migration to python 2.5 break something
<Tonio_> Lure: is that recent migration ?
<Lure> see 2.5 mention at trhe beginning of your paste?
<Tonio_> yep
<Lure> Tonio_: I think I have seen some related changelogs on edgy-changes recently
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe we can switch python to 2.4 for the package
<Lure> Tonio_: we should probably poke #ubuntu-devel (not sure if anybody is here today though)
<Tonio_> just adding the version in it
<Tonio_> temporary, and then pole ubuntu-devel for the next versions
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure what the plan is for edgy...
<Tonio_> Lure: probably keep both
<Tonio_> Lure: let me test something on the package :)
<Tonio_> I'll change the dep to python 2.4 instead of just python
<Hobbsee> hey, how do i check if my key is actually signed?
<jsgotangco> err check from a keyserver?
<Hobbsee> yes, but how?
<Tonio_> Lure: python-all-dev depends on both python 2.4 and 2.5
<Tonio_> Lure: there is certainly a way to set the version of python to use in the package...... I'm investigating
<Lure> Tonio_: explicitly request python 2.4?
<Lure> Hobbsee: kgpg and update key from keyserver, then view key if any signature is added
<Tonio_> Lure: impossible python-all-dev is a build dep and depends both pythong 2.4 and 2.5 ;)
<Tonio_> both version of python are installed de facto
<Tonio_> so I have to force the build to 2.4
<Hobbsee> Lure: hmmm.  i tend to just use gpg
<Hobbsee> i think it said added
<Hobbsee> yet it comes back untrusted.
<Hobbsee> when using dput
<Hobbsee> which doesnt really matter, as it doesnt stop me uploading...but...
<Tonio_> Lure: I have found a way to do it, using debian/pyversions file
<Lure> Tonio_: great
<Lure> Tonio_: you should put some note as this may be just temporary workaround
<Tonio_> Lure: but we have to ping ubuntu-devel for the issue concerning the import kdedistutils
<Tonio_> Lure: I will of course :)
<Hobbsee> bed time.  night all
<Tonio_> nite Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm rebooting to completly test new package and uploading
<ryanakca> apple is doing a good job a annoying me... I got a free monitor with my free performa, and go to use it with my old P2, but no, apple decided to make their connector proprietairy, and doesn't fit...
<jdong> :)
<jdong> it's not proprietary... it's the standard.. the VGA connector is proprietary ;)
<jdong> or so an apple techie told me :)
<ryanakca> *cough*
<ryanakca> well, I'm going to smoke test this old box... *gulps*
<jdong> Memory: 8192M real, 4703M free, 433M swap in use, 38G swap free
<jdong> hmm, running low on RAM :P
<ryanakca> what the bleep are you yapping about
<ryanakca> Sysinfo for 'rkavanagh': Linux 2.6.17-6-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 996 MHz (1995 bogomips), HD: 37/187GB, RAM: 370/375MB, 192 proc's, 10.12d up
<ryanakca> most video cards have more ram than my main desktop
<jdong> :)
<Tonio_> Lure: kde-guidance fixed and uploaded
<Tonio_> logout issue is resolved :)
<jdong> SunOS home-on-the-dome.mit.edu 5.10 Generic_118822-26 sun4u sparc SUNW,Sun-Fire-V440
<jdong> whee!
<Tonio_> I wonder who is the python man for ubuntu ?
<Tonio_> I need to report the kdedistutils issue for python 2.5
<Lure> Tonio_: great - ask on #ubuntu-devel who should we poke about 2.5
<Tonio_> Lure: done :)
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe we should simply look at pykdeextensions status
<Tonio_> is it supposed to manage 2.5 ?
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure - sebas, _Sime and Riddell may know more
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, I'm not a python expert too :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I just bought my first "developping using python" book
<Tonio_> I need to learn this :)
<Lure> Tonio_: not yet ;-)) (you mentioned some python books)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, python is very usefull even for sysadmin, so I nead to learn python dev
<Tonio_> the only problem is that it is object based, which standard sysadmin laguages like perl are not :)
<Tonio_> so it is completly different from perl, php or any language I know
<Tonio_> Lure: I am probably the only linux sysadmin that uses phpcli for his scripts hehe :)
<ryanakca> jdong: it passed the smoke test, and it took 5 minutes for the live cd to startup
<ryanakca> I don't think it'll make a very effective build machine...
<Tonio_> yop goldenear
<goldenear> yop :)
<goldenear> I'm trying to install edgy
<goldenear> but it doesn't work :/
<Tonio_> goldenear: good luck ;)
<Tonio_> goldenear: native knot2 or update from dapper ?
<goldenear> native knot2
<Tonio_> I wish it'll work :)
<goldenear> I have a 10Gb free hda2 part
<Tonio_> I didn't test any knot* cd so far
<goldenear> but the installer doesn't seem to be working
<Tonio_> text of express ?
<goldenear> the installer of the desktop CD
<Tonio_> okay, kubuntu-express then
<goldenear> yep
<Tonio_> goldenear: I don't know the status of it since Riddell didn't talk to much about that since dapper is out
<Tonio_> goldenear: better ask him first :)
<goldenear> I choose "use all the free space" and then click next
<Tonio_> goldenear: et pis bon on est que deux donc autant parler francais :)
<goldenear> but then it stop working (endless waiting mouse cursor)
<Tonio_> goldenear: fait un rapport de boggue
<goldenear> bah a ne pose pas de pb oui ...
<Tonio_> sur le packet kubuntu-express
<Tonio_> et assigne le a Riddell
<goldenear> par ailleur l'acpi ne fonctionne toujours pas
<goldenear> (enfin c'est peut tre normal  partir du CD)
<goldenear> en gros a se met en veille, mais au "rveille" l'cran reste noir (comme dans dapper) :(
<Tonio_> goldenear: ca il faut voir en fonction du modele
<goldenear> je vais tlcharger l'install en mode text pour voir si a marche
<Tonio_> et deja voir si globalement ca marche avec d'autres distros
<Tonio_> chez moi ca marche plutot bien je dois dire
<goldenear> la mise en veille ?
<goldenear> suspend
<Tonio_> l'install en mode texte marche toujours bien
<Tonio_> goldenear: bah sur ma edgy waip ca marchouille bien :)
<goldenear> je tlcharge :)
<Tonio_> tiens je teste en live pour confirmer que je dis pas de connerie :)
<Tonio__> goldenear: ca marche nikel :)
<Tonio__> sauf que network-manager pte un peu un cable en sortie de veille :)
<Tonio__> mais sinon pour le bureau et tout c'est bien support waip
<Tonio__> ah bah voila :)
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37669
<Tonio_> we need a package for this
<Tonio_> _Sime: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=39085 heard about that ?
<Lure> goldenear: this is know bug in knot2 - it may help if you remove all partitions before starting the installer (it has to do with some strange partition tables)
<goldenear> Lure: I can't delete all the partitions... I'm on my laptop and I work with it :)
<goldenear> I guess install will work from alternate CD
<Riddell> Tonio_: been talking about me?
<seaLne> Riddell: i forgot to say when we were talking on fri about my problems (a while ago) getting ubuntu to run on the blade that debian seems to work fine on it so it was specific ubuntu problems, i remember seeing the bug i had closed so not sure if it does work now
<Riddell> interesting
<Lure> Riddell: I have most of multi-battery support implemented, just do not know what is proper way to implement critical battery level action
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that remain time is only reported by one battery at a time (the one that is discharging), so it is hard to estimate total remain time
<Lure> Riddell: since the other battery can be empty or full or anything inbetween, it is very hard to tell when critical battery event should fork
<Lure> Riddell: any idea?
<Lure> Riddell: there is battery.charge_level.capacity_state reported by HAL: on my laptop it is either "ok" or "critical" (when battery is low or almost zero), so one idea is that remain time would be taken into account if all other batteries are "critical", meaning we have only the current left
<Riddell> tricky
<Lure> Riddell: if there is any other in "ok" state, we hope that one will have enough juice to generate critical event
<Riddell> I'd be tempted to look at gnome-power-manager and see how it works it out, but it's probably hard to read that code
<Lure> Riddell: good idea, will check if I find some idea
<Hawkwind> Can someone tell me a command to use to find out what files come within an installed package ?
<Riddell> Hawkwind: dpkg -L foo
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Thanks
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, aren't there supposed to be .a files included with the libboost-thread-dev package ?
<Riddell> not necessarily, a lot of libraries will only have the .so
<Hawkwind> So where would the .a files be ?
<Hawkwind> I'm asking because of this that someone just asked me about: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/boost/+bug/43368
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43368 in boost "no statically linked library in boost thread" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<Hawkwind> Riddell: How would I find out what package the .a file(s) is part of or do they even exist ?
<Riddell> they should be in the -dev if they exist
<Riddell> packages.ubuntu.com could help
<Riddell> or look at the source
<Hawkwind> If they don't exist, is there any reason why they don't, and shouldn't they exist
<jdong> Hawkwind: apt-file is helpful to keep around, too
<eean> does kubuntu ship kdelibs with debug turned on or are these users on crack? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133864
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133864 in general "filebrowser doesn't get updated, kded module needed" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]  
<eean> bah thanks Ubugtu 
<eean> wrong bug report ;)
<eean> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132851
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 132851 in general "Amarok crashes finding lokal DAAP share" [Crash,Assigned]  
<eean> these users are having an assert thrown in kdelibs and claiming their using kubuntu packages
<kwwii> re
<darklinux> hi
<darklinux> srry
<jdong> damn, amd64 prices are so low that it depresses me
<jdong> someone please talk me out of throwing more money at my socket 754's.....
<darklinux> 939 to next month socket f  :-P 
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks for fixing the power manager startup issue
<Riddell> eean: we do compile with debug on (and then strip the debug symbols)
<eean> Riddell: so all asserts are active? :S
<Riddell> I guess so
<eean> you should do a s/assert\((*.)$//
<eean> and btw I have no idea why this assert is activated
<eean> I guess I need to ask some kdelibs folks
<eean> Riddell: but seriously, could you look into removing asserts? probably just takes some sort of DEFINE. asserts have no place in production code.
<eean> Amarok itself has a strict no-assert policy :) they suck.
<Riddell> they do a bit
* Riddell adds that bug to his todo list
<eean> awesome :)
<goldenear> Tonio_: edgy installed :D
<goldenear> Tonio_: but some problems : my network card is not detected during install (alternate CD text install) and acpi doesn't work properly (the computer have blank screen after wakeup) :(
<Tonio_> goldenear: concerning the networkcarc, was that different with dapper ?
<Tonio_> I think you have broadcom stiff no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning power-manager : you're welcome :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we still need to have a look at the pykdeextensions uncompatible with python 2.5
<goldenear> Tonio_: I don't remember I had any problem with my network adapter and dapper
<Tonio_> goldenear: hum....... what card is that ?
<Tonio_> if it is broadcom, they are not supported out of the box since kernel doesn't include those firmwares
<goldenear> Tonio_: 0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)
<Tonio_> goldenear: strange.....
<goldenear> also my wifi adapter is correctly detected, but the installer provide no way to use it (no way to set ssid and wep/wpa key)
<goldenear> That's would be nice if wifi could be used during text install
<goldenear> Tonio_: about power-management it's the same with both suspend and hibernate... the computer doesn't repond after wakeup, only a blank screen (but the harddrive led blinks sometime as if there was system activities)
<Tonio_> goldenear: hum...
<Tonio_> goldenear: bett
<Tonio_> r le moment) de jeux Open-Source. Certains sont gratuits, d'autres non - Open-Source ne signifie pas forcment gratuit, il est toujours bon de le rappeler. Les genres sont multiples, mais les jeux de rle (RPG) sont videmment assez nombreux, ainsi que les FPS et bien d'autres types de jeux.
<Tonio_> 
<Tonio_>  En cherchant bien, vous devriez trouver votre (vos) bonheur(s). Un petit Armagetron Advanced entre INpactiens ne serait pas dplaisant :-)
<Tonio_> better reporting this to Riddell or sebas since they develop the tool ;)
<Tonio_> I may not be of any help concerning this
<goldenear> The keybord doesn't seems to respond anyway... I tryed a blind console switching and echo "hello" > test to see if it works
<goldenear> I pretty sure the problem is from a kernel module that doesn't like suspend
<goldenear> I'm using suspend2 (and a patched kernel) with dapper and hibernate works properly... The computer wakes up without any problem.
<Tonio_> sorry for the bad copy/paste :)
<goldenear> Tonio_: tu es INpactiens aussi ? :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: arf, je suis grilled :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: waip je suis INpactien  mes heures perdues :)
<goldenear> ah ah... grilled oui ;) c'est ton petit cot nerd cach :D
<kwwii> bitte, wenn du in ein andere Sprache sprechen willst, dann Deutsch ;-)
<kwwii> obwohl Jonathan findet es bestimmt schn seinen fhigkeit euch zu verstehen benutzen zu knnen
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> soory
<goldenear> kwwii: please speak english... it's the only authorized language here ;)
<goldenear> Do we speak french ?
<goldenear> :D
<trappist> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<goldenear> lol
<kwwii> hehe
<Tonio_> kwwii: ;)
<kwwii> I am a dick sometimes
<Riddell> french is fine with me :)
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, that is what I said in german :p
<Tonio_> nite all
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-03
<SlimG> I'll setup a vote tomorrow (promise), Have to catch some ZzZ's now (GMT+1). Thanks for all the info people :)
<nixternal> there is a KOffice by default blueprint that imbrandon created last year out there somewhere
<DaSkreech> can I connect to wifi from the command line?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> ifup :)
<DaSkreech> how do I choose what ap to connect to?
<nixternal> sudo ifup ethX
<mhb> DaSkreech: I usually do iwconfig ath0 essid "essidname"
<nixternal> that is another way
<nosrednaekim> sudo....
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: of course, if you want to be specific, do iwconfig ath0 ap "TH:AT:AP:AD:DR:E:SS"
<mhb> and subsitute ath0 for your iface
<mhb> and sudo it
<nosrednaekim> XD
<DaSkreech> I Can't connect through knetworkmanager
<DaSkreech> it's getting annoying
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: not unheard of..
<mhb> DaSkreech: welcome to the club
<DaSkreech> mhb: that's why you connect from the command line?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<mhb> DaSkreech: yes
<nosrednaekim> mhb: thanks to your separating of the backend off the restricted-manager, i'm trying to write a ncurses frontend!
<nixternal> knetworkmangler rocks!
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you are?
<nosrednaekim> trying :) needs to be done (I think) and I don't have to load any silly VM stuff to work on it.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: there are some pretty ugly hacks we need to get rid of in the next development cycle
<nosrednaekim> I'm sure :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: but you shouldn't be that much affected if you subclass RMCommon
<nosrednaekim> thats what I figured... I'd just parallel everything in RMKDE and I shouldn't have a problem with dirty hacks (I hope)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: right. There's a lot of helpful docstrings in RMCommon and RMKDE
<DaSkreech> mhb:where does knetworkmanager fail for you?
<LaserJock> nixternal: you really think that's wise?
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> man, just sell me out from the get go
<DaSkreech> SlimG: Sorry what was the consensus?
<mhb> DaSkreech: well, it disconnects every 20 minutes or so ... and my Atheros card needs a special cmd line parameter or it disables itself randomly and I have to reboot quite often
<nixternal> you guys, LaserJock thinks that KDE stinks!
<LaserJock> heah
<nixternal> haha
<LaserJock> I didn't say that exactly
<mhb> let's burn him!
<DaSkreech> mhb: mine fails on configuring device
<DaSkreech>  well it does at home
<DaSkreech>  it works elsewhere
<DaSkreech> Krukify him!
<LaserJock> nixternal: it seems a lot more "in your face"
<nosrednaekim> lol
<LaserJock> I think it must be the size thing
<nixternal> ok, replacing C with K only works in some instances there DaSkreech
<nixternal> ya, 1024x768 sucks for KDE, I will admit that
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I know :)
<nixternal> man, I haven't look at KMenu in a while...it can get out of hand rather quickly
<mhb> I'm really going to fork KDE one day and replace all those Ks
<nixternal> you me forc
<nixternal> :)
<DaSkreech> but if we are going to beat him we might as well do it with forke!
<nosrednaekim> to "m"'s?
<nixternal> monqueror
<nixternal> mate
<nixternal> amarom
<nixternal> haha
<mhb> well, I'd vote for some sensible names
<nosrednaekim> oh come on.... who needs sensible names? open source isn't sensible.
<nixternal> there is no such thing as a sensible name in any free software project that I have seen
<LaserJock> what's sensible
<nixternal> damn nosrednaekim, we read each others mind there
<nosrednaekim> you cursing at me? HUH?
<LaserJock> I work on Gnome Chemistry Utils, that seems like a sensible name
<nosrednaekim> I think that deserves.. a.....
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nixternal> LaserJock: Gnome isn't sensible
<nosrednaekim> >:D
* LaserJock hands nixternal a bar of soap
<mhb> PDF Reader, Burning, Text Editor, Instant Messenger
<nixternal> rename them to their descriptions then?
<mhb> Kopete means "it's kicking you" in my language
* DaSkreech brings up what GNOME stands for
<nixternal> hahaha
<ryanakca> nixternal: your new pass works?
<nixternal> ryanakca: yes, already setup
<ryanakca> (judging from last log)
<ryanakca> s/last log/lastlog/
<ryanakca> good :)
<nixternal> just need to add the new address to my gpg key
<LaserJock> so amarok -> "Kickin' Audio", kate -> "Editor from Heaven" ?
<nixternal> so who is going to do the kickoff package for kubuntu? I just looked at it, and I must say, it stinks
<ryanakca> oh, thanks for reminding me... I'll be in Toronto in a couple weekends... I'll try to get my key signed
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: kickoff? that terrible menu?
<mhb> nixternal: I've seen some .debs in the PPA pool, are the KDE4 packages ready?
<LaserJock> geeze, are there any preferences for katapault?
<nixternal> LaserJock: yes
<nixternal> LaserJock: alt+space and then once the window is up, do ctrl+c to get the admin menu
<nixternal> scream at Mez for that one
<LaserJock> ah, that's intuitive
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> actually, it is Kubuntu's fault, because we removed the icon from the system tray
<LaserJock> argg, for goodness sakes
<LaserJock> can't KDE make a decent default window
<DaSkreech> Raptor!
<nixternal> mhb: I think binner is still working on the kde 4 port
<nixternal> I was just looking through his work repo on kde svn
<nixternal> I thought about packaging it, but it would need new artwork and what not...or can you run it w/o that stupid kbfx garbage
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: it is terrible isn't it
<DaSkreech> Anyone seen Raptor
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: I don't like it...
<nixternal> why anyone would take that idea from vista I would never know
<nixternal> either do it...to much clicking just to get where I want
<nixternal> plus, with krunner and katapult, the menu is useless now :)
<mhb> I wonder how the K menu plasmoid will look like
<nixternal> LaserJock: it is tough trying to get used to another DE isn't it? it is weird how you can pick out all of the faults when you are used to something else
<nixternal> I want to start coding some plasmoids...in different languages and see how they rock
<nixternal> they say you can do java, ruby, c++, whatever you want..should be interesting
<LaserJock> nixternal: sure, I must've become more of a DE connoisseur since joining Ubuntu. I ran KDE for a couple years before getting into Ubuntu
<mhb> nixternal: it should be, but can you use other KDE binding in those languages?
<nosrednaekim> I want python bindings for it...
<nixternal> mhb: ruby yes, but I don't know about KDE binding in java...I know with jambi there are at least qt bindings for it now
<LaserJock> nixternal: where we having the "on DE to rule them all" conversation in #ubuntu-doc the other day?
<nixternal> ya
<mhb> one DE should rule them all
<DaSkreech> What does the configuring device step on Knetworkmanger do?
<mhb> of course, the DE should have a *decent* APIs
<LaserJock> nixternal: then I think I'm making my point to myself
<nixternal> bah
<LaserJock> KDE is very nice, it just does some things pretty badly :-)
<nixternal> badly or differently?
<mhb> and no DE with bindings like: gtk.status_icon_new_from_icon_name() should rule them all
<LaserJock> badly
<DaSkreech> mhb: Wasn't that Raptor?
<nixternal> mhb: hahaha
<LaserJock> differently I can handle
<nixternal> that is nothing, I was looking through the glib and gtk stuff when nsplugin was broke
<LaserJock> but some things are just not done very well
<nixternal> I swear they had a binding that was > 80 columns wide
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: lke?
<LaserJock> the UI
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<LaserJock> in the sense that I'm constantly having to move elements around in a Window in KDE
<nixternal> heh, and didn't the KDE UI actually score higher than any other Linux UI?
<mhb> actually what they use in Ubuntu is GNME
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: on what test?
<nixternal> there was a list email a while back about usability and it had like 4 or 5 different DEs
<mhb> because calling it "Object" is an insult to all the other object-oriented APIs in the world
<LaserJock> KDE seems to have good UI elements, but once you put them in a window they seem to all go to crap
<nixternal> LaserJock: that wouldn't be KDE wholeheartedly, that would a developer on a UI rampage..that is why with KDE 4 they have done usability standard tests big time
<nixternal> you might be able to code c++ with the best of them, but lord that doesn't make you an artist when it comes to putting the gui together :)
<nosrednaekim> ever seen eric? thats a terrible UI
<mhb> nixternal: did they? Well, check out KDE4 ktorrent :o)
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: eric is god awful ui
<LaserJock> nixternal: yes, I can certainly understand that
<nixternal> mhb: is it nice or not?
<nosrednaekim> a right click menu 800 pixels high.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhb> nixternal: let me do a screenshot
<nixternal> actually, I don't like the current ktorrent ui
<nixternal> everything I was used to and liked, isn't there anymore or has moved into something else
<LaserJock> nixternal: but then there are all my pet kde peeves, but thos seem to be more personal
<nixternal> ya, I still have some KDE pet peeves myself
<LaserJock> KDE has always had a lot of screen artifacts and just looks childish
<LaserJock> but I've come across a lot of people that say the opposite
<nixternal> but with KDE you can make it look however you want
<LaserJock> I can make Gnome do the same thing
<LaserJock> and I don't have to do anything ;-)
<nixternal> sorry, I will never say that Gnome looks better than any other DE...I think WindowMaker and IceWM looks better :)
<nixternal> but then again, that is just me
<LaserJock> ?!? are you serious
<nixternal> don't you have to use some 3rd party app with gnome in order to tweak the looks?
<LaserJock> IceWM lookes aweful
<nixternal> haha, I know, and so does Gnome
<mhb> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinB%c3%b6hm?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ktorrent4.png
<LaserJock> nixternal: what are you smokin ;-)
<LaserJock> nixternal: I've never installed a 3rd party app in gnome
<nixternal> mhb: that is a mess
<LaserJock> so I'm not sure what you're refering to
<nixternal> I thought I read that about gnome on the mailing list where Linus tore into them
<mhb> nixternal: yes, especially the sidebar called "Groups" and the whole tab interface
<nixternal> wow, that is really really ugly
<mhb> nixternal: I really *don't* know why a torrent app needs tabs
<LaserJock> nixternal: there might have been some stuff a long time ago
<LaserJock> I haven't been using Gnome for very long
<DaSkreech> mhb: cause tabs are hawt
<mhb> DaSkreech: heh, right :o) It's the "they won't allow tabs in Dolphin, let's stick them into everything else" movement :o)
<DaSkreech> Dolphin won't have tabs
<DaSkreech> Biiiii
<DaSkreech> I mean
<DaSkreech> Boooooo
<DaSkreech> :)
<nosrednaekim> no tabs in dolphin ???wow
<nosrednaekim> file managers is one place they NEED tabs
<LaserJock> so do you think KDE4 will actually be very usable for 4.0 or will 4.1 be the one that's gonna kick butt?
<mhb> hard to guess at this stage
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: 4.5 will kick butt
<nosrednaekim> I think KDE4 will be usable since they added the two extra betas
<LaserJock> I guess with the extra 2 months maybe it'll be be moreso
<DaSkreech> 4.0 will stroke it .....
<mhb> they don't have even the K menu plasmoid ready, how can I do any realistic guesses about it? :o)
<LaserJock> I'd guess that thre being major parts missing/unusable would mean 4.0 is gonna be rough
<LaserJock> *there
<LaserJock> nixternal: see my pm?
<nosrednaekim> who said they are going to be missing by that time.
<nosrednaekim> ?
<LaserJock> well, I don't believe you can get it ready that fast
<nosrednaekim> a plasmoid is easy to write.
<nosrednaekim> I think......
<LaserJock> yeah, but get it properly tested, etc.?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I guess so, but they still need to create a functional kicker-replacement that can hold plasmoids
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... thats a problem.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: but I'm looking forward to plasmoids, we're going to be able to do a brand new desktop with them
<nosrednaekim> its sorta like superkaramba, which I wrote a wattmeter plugin for... that was one of the easiest GUI's I have ever written.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: yeah, it's superkaramba+kmenu applets merged together
<LaserJock> anybody know if there is a bug about konsole not having a default shortcut for Copy?
<ScottK> Dunno if there's a bug, but it's been that way since forever.
<LaserJock> imbrandon and I had a fight about it once, it's been like my #1 KDE bug
<nosrednaekim> LaserJock: use the kde4 version.
<LaserJock> ScottK: oh man, you've gone to the dark side as well?
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> or do you just hang out here to be with the "cool crowd"
<DaSkreech> ScottK: You are apointyclicky lover??
<ScottK> What do you mean?  I've never run Ubuntu.  I've only ever seen it at the library and one the laptop of one guy I work with.
<LaserJock> ScottK: weird, I never knew ...
<ScottK> Most of the stuff I work on packaging for is server stuff, so it wouldn't particulalry come up.
<LaserJock> mhm, same here
<LaserJock> I used to work mostly on Science apps
<ScottK> My big Kubuntu accomplishement so far is to get GPG and S/MIME signing and decryption by default in Kmail/Kontact for Gutsy.
<ScottK> Right.
<LaserJock> now I work mostl on Edubuntu though
<LaserJock> although, it's half Gnome half KDE ;-)
<ScottK> Along those lines, keep an eye on Mok0.  He works at some kind of sciency company and his goal is to package all the apps they use for Ubuntu.
<LaserJock> oh, nice
<LaserJock> I've seen a bit from him
<ScottK> They are also an all KDE shop, so he's doing some KDE stuff too.
<ScottK> He's knew to Debian packaging, but very knowlegeable about building software in general.  I recent Red Hat convert.
<LaserJock> I just get upset having to pick KDE or Gnome
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: Why?
<LaserJock> because I want to write it once
<LaserJock> and work for everybody
<LaserJock> it seems so wasteful
<LaserJock> to have gtk vs qt
<LaserJock> etc.
<mhb> LaserJock: right.
<ScottK> Sure, but the original rationale for gtk disappeared a long time ago, so don't look here...
<LaserJock> but now people have "locked in"
<LaserJock> the only thing that ties me to Gnome now is I'm working upstream on gchemutils
<mhb> well, if I can judge by my unprofessional eyes, there is a bigger chance of rewriting the whole gtk bindings in Qt than vice versa
<LaserJock> makes sense
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: use xlib
<mhb> it would still be an insane project
<DaSkreech> doesn't seem to be a big issue
<DaSkreech> ScottK: GIMP doesn't exist anymore?
<mhb> DaSkreech: how much code did you write in xlib?
<LaserJock> well, the point of depending on a DE is to get integration
<DaSkreech> mhb: I'm just saying if he doesn't want to be tied into either he has a choice
<ScottK> The true fact is that there are two, there will be two, and that's not going to change.
<LaserJock> ScottK: I guess, just seems stupid to me
<ScottK> Agreed, but today it is what it is.
<LaserJock> I should just write CLI apps so I don't have to worry about it ;-)
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: that's close to what I just said :)
<mhb> LaserJock: it is stupid, but it is even more silly to expect the big GTK/GNOME devs to sit down and say "well, lets talk straight. Their libraries are better than ours. Let's migrate to them."
<LaserJock> well, I would rather see a combination
<LaserJock> as I think qt looks really bad
<LaserJock> but it seems like it's better to code in
<mhb> someone still has to solve the GPL/LGPL feud
<nosrednaekim> qt looks bad? never heard THAT one b4.
<LaserJock> well, I've never seen a qt app I'd say looked good
<LaserJock> they often work fine, and are well done
<ScottK> Now it's going to be that QT is GPL v2 only and so now that counts as still evil, so no meger.
<LaserJock> but they just look bad
<mhb> ScottK: yeah, that's the non-technical argument we can't do anything with.
<mhb> ScottK: LGPL is more permissive than GPL, and people with influence are happy about it.
<ScottK> Well it was a similar non-technical argument that caused Gnome to be created.
<LaserJock> it just seems weird to me that we can't all get behind one system that works
<nosrednaekim> thats the way Open source works:)
<LaserJock> it seems like a huge amount of wasted effort
<LaserJock> nosrednaekim: saddly yes, it seems
<nosrednaekim> oh.. it is...
<mhb> LaserJock: yeah, I find it ironic, too. We have one system (GNOME) that big distros seem to prefer, and is more usable (at the current state), but the other DE is really easier to code for.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Whats the reasoning behind GTK has no purpose?
<ScottK> The only reason (originally) for Gnome was that qt wasn't GPL.
<ScottK> So it's original purpose is (and has for a long time) been no longer valid.  Not that that stops this or any other project.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: right but GTK existed before that argument
<DaSkreech> or discussion even
<ScottK> OK.  I guess I should say Gnome, not GTK then.
<DaSkreech> thanks :)
<mhb> KDE was founded first, though :o)
<DaSkreech> wasn't CDE before KDE
<mhb> if only GIMP used the KDE libraries :o)
<DaSkreech> mhb: Wouldn't that be a coup :)
<ScottK> Seriously though, the competiion between the two, I think, produces a better result than annointing one and "planning" it.
<ScottK> If more bodies made better software, then Vista wouldn't suck.
<LaserJock> yeah, but wouldn't people focusing on the same product help?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: More bodies generally do make better software
<DaSkreech> that's kinda the idea behind more eyes make bugs shallow
<ScottK> But true competition does push innovation.
<ScottK> KDE and Gnome push each other to be better.
<DaSkreech> It's when no one has a plan for the small parts but has a plan for the large parts that things go nuts
<DaSkreech> .o0(And E!)
* DaSkreech grins atta himself
<DaSkreech>  where the heck is Hawkwind?
<mhb> long gone, I guess
<nosrednaekim> Bye all! have to go do banal things like...ummm dishes..
* ScottK has dishes to do and children to put to bed.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: hawkwind has been gone for a while
<nixternal> isn't he the one that ran those Mandriva repos?
<DaSkreech> dunno
<DaSkreech> He and I were talking about a ebuntu
<DaSkreech> the guy who started it left without a word
<DaSkreech> Though come to think of it so did Hawkwind
* DaSkreech has the starting of a open-Sorce murder novel
<mhb> a crazy multimillionaire gets several high-profile developers together on an open-source OS ... only to satisfy his twisted mind by killing them
<mhb> yeah, that would be a smash it
<mhb> hit
<DaSkreech> They can get out
<DaSkreech> only by copperating
<DaSkreech> and using the source!
<mhb> DaSkreech: you mistake it with the next sequel to the Saw horror, where MS developers have to choose either death or releasing their code under GPL
<mhb> and time is running out
<DaSkreech> Or the crazy developer who argues with his wife in a high profile case and she turns up very very missing and he geets arrested for killing her
<nixternal> mhb: that has got to be the best novel introduction I have ever seen :)
<ScottK> No one would ever believe that could happen.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: that was a little low there, poor Reiser :)
<DaSkreech> I have no intention of utterly destroying Microsoft
<DaSkreech>  that just happens to be a by product
<mhb> hmm, a bit offtopic now, but I think we should reach out to the community more somehow
<mhb> I'm hearing "Kubuntu is not as polished as Ubuntu" from many sides but I haven't seen many bugs about it
<nixternal> ditto
<nixternal> actually, I heard today that PCLinuxOS is more polished than Kubuntu
<nixternal> I mean, everything does work out of the box, but you get all of the binary blobs, which I know people want
<DaSkreech> mhb: maybe we should raise the ire of the kommunity ?
<mhb> hmm, perhaps we could do a Kubuntu artwork contest
<mhb> because the KDE4 contest seemed to bring many answers
<mhb> at least kwwii said that, AFAIK
<nixternal> it is funny though, I have been running Kubuntu on this laptop since Dapper and have dist-upgraded at the beginning of each dev cycle, and never once have I had to wipe it out and start over...to me, Kubuntu is polished perfectly for me...but there in itself lies a problem..Kubuntu isn't all about "ME"
<nixternal> I think we have done artwork contests before and even setup the art.ubuntu.com site, which is rather dead
<mhb> nixternal: did we?
<nixternal> I think so..although I am not 100% positive
<DaSkreech> !worksforme | nixternal
<nixternal> ass
<nixternal> wait a second, it didn't work :)
<ubotu> nixternal: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<DaSkreech> damn bot!
<nixternal> argh
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<nixternal> there it is
<DaSkreech> what do they mean by polished?
<DaSkreech> as in functionality or look?
<nixternal> my lord, that "worksforme" link is the worst representation of that statement
<nixternal> Speeding might get you somewhere faster, but it is dangerous to do so. Sometimes speeding is not really faster, as you still have to stop at lights and others going the speed limit actually catch up to you.
<mhb> DaSkreech: I think 70% look, 30% functionality (and we lack some when you compare K with Ubuntu)
<nixternal> that statement right there is one
<nixternal> You may speed occasionally and not crash, however many, many people each year do crash while speeding.
<DaSkreech> mhb: I know we are about a cycle behind them
<nixternal> and that one...many people die each year idling in the car and driving slow
<DaSkreech> mhb: ever tried looking at it the other way?
<DaSkreech> they have a bullet point in Gutsy that they can print to PDF
<DaSkreech> ??
<mhb> DaSkreech: the other way? What do you mean?
<DaSkreech> wha? You mean you couldn't do that before that's sad
<nixternal> lets not forget about their X configuration gui now, which we have had for a long time in kcontrol
<DaSkreech> mhb: people keep looking at the list of new thigns happening in ubuntu and asking where is that in Kubuntu
<mhb> yeah.
<DaSkreech> whereas if you make a list of things that Kubuntu can do that ubuntu can't we probably have a larger feature set
<nixternal> without a doubt
<mhb> I think we should hire a graphic artist to work full time on Kubuntu, then we'd look polished
<nixternal> then again, gnome does attack their bugs quicker than kde does
<DaSkreech> nixternal: bigger team
<nixternal> I don't think so
<mhb> nixternal: and we're kind of deadlocked with KDE4 underway
<nixternal> Gnome is always looking for more devs
<nixternal> mhb: that is true...however there are bugs on b.k.o that are 5+ years old
<nixternal> one being the ability to click a link in Konsole
<nixternal> bbiaf
<DaSkreech> that's not fixed yet?
<mhb> nixternal: we can a) develop (for) something we won't show in the next release b) develop (for) something that is here, but won't be for long
<mhb> it is, in KDE4
<DaSkreech> ah that's what I thought
<DaSkreech> as an aside strigi still dies on ~/.mozilla-thunderbird on the Live dc
<DaSkreech> Cd
<DaSkreech> I think that we should probably be able to move faster though since we only really care about stuff at KDE level and above
<DaSkreech> argh still can't connect
<DaSkreech> SlimG: ping
<DaSkreech> Jucato!!!
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<mhb> did you all knew about http://www.kubuntu-art.org/ ?
<DaSkreech> yep
<Jucato> yes
* DaSkreech speaks for everyone
<Jucato> nixternal showed that link a few months ago I think
<mhb> I've never seen it until know
<Jucato> er.. s/yes/I did/
<mhb> now
<daSkreech> Jucato: oh kwick kwestion
<Jucato> make it kuick!
<daSkreech> What do you think stands between koffice and a spot in the defaut office slot in Kubuntu
<Jucato> working with MS formats imho
<daSkreech> That includes ooxml ?
<Jucato> no. just the old .doc stuff I think
<Jucato> and afaik, based on the wiki page, when OO.o was chosen to be the default on Kubuntu, KOffice wasn't that good yet
<Jucato> but we're planning a transition to KOffice 2.0.. so we're waiting on that
<daSkreech> how much has that improved in 2.0?
<daSkreech> I know that overall it's a new beast
<Jucato> not sure about the MS format support. they're not that interested in that aspect from what I know
<Jucato> anyway, brb
<daSkreech> So we may still not ship
<nixternal> oi oi
<Jucato> hi nixternal!
<nixternal> howdy Jucato
<Jucato> nixternal: env/ and share/ appearing in $HOME.. . is that a known issue?
<nixternal> I haven't seen that
<Jucato> fresh new user... so I know I didn't fsck things up
<nixternal> OK, I do see that
<nixternal> odd, when did that start?
<Jucato> um... since.. I sunday
<Jucato> I think sunday
* Jucato is not liking d3lphin right now...
* mhb is not liking a lot of things
<Jucato> mhb: btw, someone was ecstatic yesterday about the kmilo patch. your work right? :)
<daSkreech> Jucato: that's not a misspelling
<daSkreech> that's the KDE3 dolphin ?
<mhb> Jucato: no, kde-look.org and ryanakca did it
<mhb> Jucato: I was just supporting it very actively
<Jucato> ah ok hehe :)
<ScottK> mhb: From the Debian Python Modules Team svn today: * r3164 /packages/python-kde3/tags/3.16.0-1/: [svn-buildpackage]  Tagging python-kde3 (3.16.0-1)
<ScottK> I wonder if that would help the Konsole pty problem...
<mhb> ScottK: could you test it then? I'm not really available this week
<ScottK> What was the bug number that had your test script in it?
<ScottK> I've hard a hard drive failure since the last time I tried, so I don't have the script.
<mhb> bug 117731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mhb> ScottK: also check out my latest additions
<mhb> ScottK: the messages
<ScottK> We've had a 3.16.0 for a long time, but maybe there's something to be gotten from a merge.
<ScottK> OK
<mhb> it may be a red herring, but who knows
<daSkreech> Jucato: Gutsied ?
<Jucato> yeah
<daSkreech> Jucato: strigi works?
<Jucato> depends on what you mean by work
<daSkreech> Well I'm on tribe 5 now
<daSkreech> and I can start strigi
<daSkreech> but if I start it indexing it dies on ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<daSkreech> which doesn't exist btw
<Jucato> yeah it dies here too
<daSkreech> where?
<Jucato> indexing. didn't check where. using strigi:/
<Jucato> and you can't remove/add directories in its preferences using that
<daSkreech> So how do i run it?
<Jucato> dunno
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> I've always had problems with desktop search thingies... so I'm not surprised they hate me so much
<daSkreech> Jucato: ok when you said depends on waht I mean by work what would I mean that would lead to a yes?
<Jucato> if it starts, if you can search "a bit" (depending on how much has been indexed), if it's actually there/installed, if you can add the applet :)
<daSkreech> hmm
<daSkreech> strigidaemon
<ScottK> mhb: Looking at the diff, it doesn't look promising.
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<daSkreech> Hobbsee!!
* daSkreech hugs
* Hobbsee waves
<Jucato> lifesaver!!!!
<Tm_T> hi kids
* Jucato carefully approaches Hobbsee, double checking if he can hug without getting poked :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee hugs Jucato :)
<daSkreech> Jucato: careful. She's a stickler
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> do we now install unrar (but not rar) by default?
<Jucato> er wait..
<Hobbsee> it's in multiverse, so no
<Hobbsee> if you have k-r-e, then yes
<Jucato> lol yeah. sorry I have that heheh :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: are you having env/ and share/ show up in your $HOME too?
<ryanakca> Jucato:  I have it too
<Jucato> hi ryanakca :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: er, no.  but i havent upgraded to the latest version yet
* ryanakca wonders about jucato + kmilo ?
<Jucato> you made someone happy yesterday with the kmilo patch :)
<ryanakca> Ah, hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there's a bug report for it, i was looking for it last night.  but i cant see where it actually is in the code, from looking at the diff
<Jucato> oh
<Hobbsee> it's in bzr, so shouldnt be hard to find, i just cant see it
<Hobbsee> so if you do, yell, and i'll put your patch in
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: where's it controled? k-d-s? kdebase?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/136560
<ryanakca> thanks
<ryanakca> hmm. lp is slow tonight...
<nixternal> lp is down right now that's why
<ryanakca> down for maintenaince
<ryanakca> s/maintenaince/maintenance/g
<Jucato> yay :)
<ryanakca> anyways, night night :)
<Jucato> bye! :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: edge is there
<Hobbsee> the bug says:
<Hobbsee> With latest update to kdebase 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu17 (AMD64) the "env" and "share" folders of kde are placed directly below the home-folder with no hidden flag. Usually these folders were placed in the hidden ~/.kde folder. This prevents the user for accidentally changes.
<Hobbsee> Deleting this folders results in recreating at next login so I assume that these one are used by kde instead of the (still being there) hidden folders below /home/.kde
<Hobbsee> Please revert
<manchicken> Oooh, Dolphin looks nice.
<daSkreech> manchicken: once it starts having porpoise it tends to do that
* Jucato is still uneasy with the decision to use d3lphin by default on gutsy...
<daSkreech> Jucato: bah
<Jucato> well it's just me anyway..
<daSkreech> all choices between now and KDE4 are going to be stepping stones anyway
<daSkreech> Guess we might aswell get used to it
<Jucato> the problem is not using dolphin by default. my issue is using this version of dolphin..
<Jucato> a stepping stone might become a stumbling block...
<Jucato> but like I said, it's just me. so I better shut up :)
<manchicken> I don't mind Dolphin if it's going to rock this hard.
<manchicken> Because this is just nice.
<Jucato> manchicken: which version are you using?
<Jucato> KDE 3 or KDE 4?
<nixternal> KDE 5
<manchicken> 091, the one on KDE357
<Jucato> nixternal: heh!
<Jucato> KDE 3 version then.
<Jucato> you should see the KDE 4 one. it might rock you even harder :P
<nixternal> oh it will
<daSkreech> It will
<daSkreech> which is why this is stepping stone choice :)
<Jucato> I'm just worried that D3lphin might give users the wrong impression about Dolphin on KDE 4...
<Jucato> just so many things are missing...
<manchicken> Dolphin needs to have an option to ignore backup files.
<ScottK> Dolphin needs to understand sftp.
<daSkreech> Jucato: yeah thcomes outey can complain then be twice as happy when Kde4
<Jucato> I didn't understand that at all..
<Jucato> ScottK: it doesn't?
<manchicken> Is dolphin C++ or py?
<Jucato> C++ afaik
<manchicken> I'm really liking it.  I think I may want to hack on it a bit sometime soon.
<ScottK> The problem isn't actually in Dolphin but one of the kdelib bits.  If you make an "SSH" shortcut, it uses Fish and not SFTP.
<manchicken> I need to finish picking up Python first though.
<daSkreech> Jucato: yeah they can complain then be twice as happy when Kde4 comes out
<Jucato> daSkreech: not if they've been to annoyed with Kubuntu/KDE for this
<daSkreech> They can still use konqueror
<manchicken> Jucato: To be completely honest, I think Dolphin on Gutsy right now is a very nice filemanager.
<manchicken> I think people may be a little unfamiliar with it at first, but I think it'll grow on them... and fast.
<manchicken> I really like it.
<Jucato> ScottK: shortcut at the sidebar?
<ScottK> IIRC yes.
<Jucato> works here
<Jucato> sftp://
<Jucato> hm..
<nixternal> argh...wth, I have been on the kde-core-devel list for a year, and my posts are moderated...odd
<ScottK> There's something there about making an "SSH" shortcut that ends up connecting with Fish.
<ScottK> When I tried sftp:// it popped a Konqueror window IIRC.
<Jucato> wow! I just realized you can't drag & drop to the sidebar...
<ScottK> My gutsy install is currently crushed trying to build stuff, so I can't really try it.
<Jucato> manchicken: I'm not saying dolphin isn't nice. but if you've tried to use dolphin on KDE 4, it's a big difference. the problem is that they stopped developing the KDE 3 version months ago. so all we have are patches from D3lphin.
<Jucato> enough ranting from me... sorry
<manchicken> Jucato: But if it's better than konq for file management (which I would say it's about the same, but with a couple added features), I see no reason not to get people used to using it.
<nixternal> dolphin will attract newer users I think...those of us who love konqi, can continue to use it...that is what's nice
<daSkreech> Wonder what would happen if there was a dedicated KDE Browser
<nixternal> konqi!
<manchicken> Just as long as konqi doesn't start using gecko.
<ScottK> Ahhh.  My eyes!!!
<manchicken> I wouldn't be too upset to see konqi import some webkits stuff :)
<daSkreech> it will
<nixternal> it is planning on it :)
<nixternal> so is gnome
<manchicken> I just don't want konqi to become firefox.
<daSkreech> I wouldn't mind a Web browser with extensions
<daSkreech>  Web dev firebug and greasemonkey are really useful
* ScottK really doesn't want stuff like code we aren't allowed to patch.
<manchicken> I think a kpart to use FF extensions would be better than pulling in gecko.
<LaserJock> hmm, what is the latest KDE4 version for Feisty?
<daSkreech> I don't know if Beta2 will be available for feisty
<manchicken> ScottK: What be ye referring to?
<LaserJock> ah, so it's still beta1? would beta2 be relatively straightforward to get?
<ScottK> manchicken: The Firefox trademark deal that essentially means that we have to mother may I to mozilla corp to patch FF or we can't call it FF.
<daSkreech> ScottK: I don't think they are that bad about it
<daSkreech> as long as we push upstream which is a ubuntu watchword in any case
<ScottK> daSkreech: They may be more lenient in practice than the documentation, but that's what their agreement requires.
<ScottK> That's not what their paperwork says though.  It says you must have permission.
<daSkreech> ScottK: true. but I think that it's not too bad a deal
<ScottK> You're welcome to your opinion I guess, but IMO it's fundamentally not compatible with the idea of FOSS.  I thought the way that Debian changed things to make it clear you had a Debianized FF was perfectly reasonable.
<daSkreech> ScottK: people still think there is bad blood in the air cause of that?
<ScottK> I'm not talking about "people", I'm talking about my personal opinion.
<daSkreech> Ah alright
<ScottK> If I were a Debian FF maintainer, I'd be pretty upset though.  Given DFSG they had no choice but to do what they did and it caused Debian a whole raft of work for no real reason.
<daSkreech> well they are a brand as well as a product
<ScottK> Yes and so is every piece of software out there.
<nixternal> daSkreech: I am working on beta2 for feisty :)
<daSkreech> Well on the other hand mozilla is now taking steps to make it easier for someone to branch off and expunge Firefox and mozilla for mteh source so that they can do thier own thing
<nixternal> just need to know if I am supposed to upload them to our PPA, and if so, what should I rename them too
<daSkreech> nixternal: nice
<LaserJock> nixternal: you got them done though?
<nixternal> I have them downloaded, I just need to build them
<nixternal> can't hand them out just yet, beta 2 hasn't been announced :)
<manchicken> Yeah, Mozilla seems to be getting a bit too big for their britches in some of this stuff.
<ScottK> I guess I get a little burned that Mozilla corp acted like Debian was being unreasonable when DFSG gave them no real choice.
<LaserJock> nixternal: oh really? I thought it had
<daSkreech> well at least have them in higher regard than Oo.o
<manchicken> I really hope that the kmail problems get fixed here soon...
<manchicken> And fast.
<nixternal> LaserJock: it was supposed to be the 29th of August I thought, but I haven't seen anything yet
<LaserJock> hmm, I do like konversation
<nixternal> it is a slick app
<nixternal> my favorite KDE apps are w/o a doubt, konqueror, amarok, kate, and  yakuake
<nixternal> I am like that one GSoC applicant for KDE...I also love KDevelop because I don't understand it :)
<ScottK> Launchpad seems to be back up if anyone cares.
<nixternal> ScottK: wth, you are following LP that close? come on man, you are better than that :)
<LaserJock> I don't like amarok at all
<nixternal> wow
<LaserJock> I can kinda do ok with konqi
<nixternal> you are the only one in the world I think
<LaserJock> no, I've found some others
<LaserJock> amarok is just too much
<nixternal> please don't say Banshee or Rythmbox is better
<LaserJock> I like rythmbox
<nixternal> actually, ya Rythmbox isn't all that bad
<LaserJock> haven't done much with banshee
<ScottK> nixternal: I was trying to do something and the fact that it was down was blocking me.  I don't normally follow it closely at all (except to complain of course).
<nixternal> haha
<LaserJock> I just don't do a lot other than listen to some mp3s
<nixternal> ya, it always goes down when I am trying to commit something to the wiki
<nixternal> I swear someone is watching me
<LaserJock> I don't need 90% of what amarok offers
<LaserJock> Hobbsee!!
<nixternal> heh, I almost said 'tilda is the most horrible thing I have ever used' in the Chicago GLUG channel...I forgot the author is in there :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: that's why you gotta be nice all the time
<nixternal> he gets upset when I talk about yakuake and how it is better than anything out there
<LaserJock> you never know
<nixternal> LaserJock: he is a friend of mine anyways
<nixternal> we were talking earlier about what you and I discussed last night about 1 of this..and he is on your side of the isle on it
<nixternal> haha, and I was like, then why did you create tilda
<LaserJock> well, I realize that competition is important
<LaserJock> but I think it's maybe quite a bit less important as projects mature
<LaserJock> because then you have internal competition and the "good ideas" should be worked out for the most part
<nixternal> true
<manchicken> Is there a bug for the kontact/kmail crashes?
<daSkreech> LaserJock: I think OSS is good for the fights
<daSkreech> cause the makeups are always on a higher level
<nixternal> heh, I asked about Ubuntu HQ, and nobody wants to fess up
<daSkreech> unlike propietary stuff
<ScottK> What's Ubuntu HQ?
<nixternal> the new community driven Ubuntu news website
<nixternal> talk about reinventing the wheel :)
<daSkreech> Which is another reason why OSS will win :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: nobody wants to fess up to running it?
<nixternal> that and nobody wants to fess up to putting in the UWN, where it doesn't belong
<daSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<LaserJock> daSkreech: it seems like it wil only win if we stop fighting long enough to get something done;-)
<daSkreech> How does the ubuntu games team get away with that?
<daSkreech> LaserJock: no we do. a lot
<daSkreech> everytime we make up it's on a higher level
<manchicken> nixternal: Tilda is pretty sweet when you consider an academia and non-gui hacker did it.
<daSkreech> which makes the world much better
<LaserJock> daSkreech: you sure?
<nixternal> manchicken: I know, I just give kungfooguru hell about it
<nixternal> cuz it is fun
<daSkreech> LaserJock: Yeah :)
<manchicken> nixternal: 'tis fun to bug Tristan :)
<daSkreech> pretty much :)
<LaserJock> I've seen several fights in FLOSS that didn't end well at all, and only cause dilution/duplication/wasted work
<nixternal> Tristan is freakin' hillarious man...he had me wet myself at BarCamp
<nixternal> great brewer too
<daSkreech> http://blog.hartwork.org/?p=74
<daSkreech> LaserJock: Yeah I know but when they do make up it puts the platform one ste higher
<LaserJock> but again, that does assume that they do make up :-)
<LaserJock> in my own field I really see it
<LaserJock> there are like at least 5 2D molecular editors
<LaserJock> and none of them are as good as the proprietary ones
<nixternal> ya, sometimes it is insane
<nixternal> same goes with CAD apps
<LaserJock> but if we all combine forces I would think we'd mabe get there
<nixternal> there are quite a few, and all of them suck, and come nowhere close to competing with autoCAD
<LaserJock> but instead we are all reimplenting the wheel in a slighty different way
<LaserJock> we have gnome vs kde
<LaserJock> now we are getting C++ vs ruby vs Java
<daSkreech> LaserJock: do You have a standard file type in between them?
<LaserJock> not so much
<daSkreech> LaserJock: those are trivial fights
<LaserJock> there are around 50 standard file types for chemistry ;-)
<nixternal> I think we need both when it comes to the DEs truthfully..granted they both skin the same cat, but they fulfill the tastes of their users
<daSkreech> LaserJock: Solve that first and you will see my point
<nixternal> oh, the program language wars have gone on since the 70s
<LaserJock> daSkreech: well sure, but I'm not seeing them solved
<nixternal> there is a publication with Dennis Ritchie where he goes on about it
<LaserJock> the best thing I can say is that for my particular situation the gnome and kde guys get along
<LaserJock> so that's good
<LaserJock> and we've formed a central data repository
<nixternal> ya, and there has been quite a bit of collaboration with the freedesktop.org stuff, even though I don't particularly care for most of it
<LaserJock> and both the gnome and kde apps are in C++ which maybe helps
<nixternal> ie. the whole documentation thing and wanting to create yet another language just for it
<LaserJock> so then it comes down to mostly gtk vs qt
<nixternal> MFC FTW! :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<daSkreech> Language arguments are below the source so they don't count :)
<LaserJock> well, the only language I have a problem with so far is Java
<LaserJock> like around 1/2 of the chemistry apps I see are Java
<LaserJock> so I can't put them on an *buntu CD
<LaserJock> I don't like that
<daSkreech> but LaserJock if you can find one person from each of the projects that thinks that they way they are doing it is right but there are one or two thigns that are valuable from another project and get them all talking you will start to see the dim light
<daSkreech> LaserJock: hopefully java going GPL should end that
<LaserJock> yes, we (gchemutils) have a good releationship with kalzium (our KDE counterpart)
<LaserJock> but we can only go until we hit gtk vs. qt or gnome vs kde
<LaserJock> which seems kinda disappointing to me
<nixternal> wow, I never realized all of the apps out there that use Qt
<ScottK> Can you get to common file formats?  That in itself is pretty huge.
<daSkreech> LaserJock: Common file formats that can capture the information will be a boon
<nixternal> Photoshop, Motorola apps, Google Earth, Doxygen (I would have never guessed), Nero
<daSkreech> even if it's a XML export
<LaserJock> ScottK: we have lots of common stuff. Common format, common data repos, etc.
<ScottK> That's pretty good then.
<daSkreech> LaserJock: once that starts working you will find something else to fight about until that gets resolved
<LaserJock> it is
<LaserJock> but it suprising to see how walled off the two communities are
<daSkreech> interface stuff will never be resolved but honestly it doesn't need to be
<nixternal> wow, NASA uses Qt for their space flight simulator modules..now that is pretty cool
<LaserJock> but why should a user have to choose UI?
<LaserJock> it's not that the have a choice, it's that they *have* to choose
<daSkreech> LaserJock: users always have to choose a UI once it doesn't involve danger to themselves
<daSkreech> or others
<daSkreech> You know how many times I take up a new cell phone and have to figure it out
<ScottK> You should see what my teenagers do to KDE.  It's almost as bad as Hobbsee's myspace page.
<LaserJock> but see I just can't think that that is right
<daSkreech> cause the person chose that UI
<LaserJock> to make somebody have to choose the UI right out of the gate
<ScottK> LaserJock: But what's the alternative?
<nixternal> why do people have to choose the clothes they wear?
<nixternal> :)
<daSkreech> LaserJock: what does it matter if they can switch at any time?
<LaserJock> a single main DE, a single main UI
<LaserJock> daSkreech: yes
<LaserJock> most people just use what they are given
<LaserJock> Windows, OS X, etc.
<daSkreech> LaserJock: the UI affects how you work
<LaserJock> once they hit Linux there is a huge amount of decision making that has to take place
<LaserJock> and most people don't want to have to do that
<nixternal> and most people tend to complain about what they are given as well
<LaserJock> daSkreech: yes, hence why we should give them the best UI
<daSkreech> If a change of UI can make you (that's the personal you not the group you) more effective why shoudn't they have the choice?
<LaserJock> nixternal: not really too much
<daSkreech> LaserJock: there is no best UI :)
<LaserJock> how many people complain about the Windows UI?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Most people don't actually decide that though.  I started with KDE because the people I knew that used Linux all used it (vim for the same reason).
<LaserJock> ScottK: exactly
* ScottK raises hand.
<nixternal> LaserJock: the Vista UI is receiving an insane amount of complaints because of the drastic change from XP
<LaserJock> ScottK: you don't count ;-)
<ScottK> House full of teenage daughters I get that a lot.
<nixternal> hahaha
<LaserJock> you get more complaints about security than you do UI I think
<ScottK> Yes, but that could still be a lot.
<LaserJock> the general user doesn't complain much about the UI
<nixternal> well your security complaints aren't coming from the majority of their users though
<LaserJock> anyway, that's sort of beside the point
<nixternal> my mom could care less about security, but the vista change has driven her up a wall trying to figure out junk now
<LaserJock> my main point is going from basically any other OS to Linux you are suddendly give a huge amount of choices
<ScottK> Word 2007 has annoying UI changes too.
<nixternal> but I will admit, mom prefers gnome over kde
<LaserJock> now we see that as an advantage
<ScottK> LaserJock: That's a dood thing.
<nixternal> omg, Office 2007 is the worst thing I have ever seen
<ScottK> dood/good
<nixternal> heh
<LaserJock> but to a great many users the sheer number of choices puts them off
<LaserJock> "how do I know which one to use" is a huge thing
<ScottK> LaserJock: That's life.
<LaserJock> it makes them feel like they have to be a geek to know the difference
<ScottK> Carpe diem.
<nixternal> yes, switching to linux provides you with a huge amount of choices, whereas Windows provides you with 2, to pirate, or not to pirate, that is the question :)
<daSkreech> LaserJock: no actually most above par Windows users I know compalin about the UI
<LaserJock> I wouldn't imagine much more than the average Gnome or KDE user
<ScottK> I do less UI customization of a new Kubuntu install than I used to do on Windows.
<LaserJock> I would think, but don't know, that that would be a rarity
<LaserJock> most people I've seen have the same wallpaper, same theme, etc.
<LaserJock> I just don't think choice is always a good thing
<LaserJock> it's good at some level
<ScottK> Choice can be confusing, but the price to avoid that confusion is generally to high in my opinion.
<LaserJock> but heck, that's why Ubuntu exists to a large extent, giving users sane defaults
<daSkreech> LaserJock: tell new users the same thing I tell them. Find the one with people that will help you
<LaserJock> I think it was a real shame that we ended up with a derivitzation in Ubuntu based on DE
<daSkreech> LaserJock: I don't
<daSkreech> I know personally people who wouldn't have switched away fro mwindows if it wasn't for kubuntu
<nixternal> me either, otherwise I wouldn't be here right now..I would be over on the slackware channels still :)
<LaserJock> well, I didn't say it should've been Gnome as the default ;-)
<ScottK> I wouldn't be here either.  Even though most of my contribution is in the server area, KDE was a requirement for me.
<nixternal> or I could be over at Mepis..but I got out of there in a hurry a couple of years back
<daSkreech> ScottK: We are talking about windows switchers here :)
<nixternal> then I tried Kubuntu and thought it sucked :)
<nixternal> I am one of the odd ones anyways, I preferred Gnome when Ximian came about
<ScottK> Most of the people I know of who switched switched with Xandros first.
<ScottK> Then they got tired of training wheels and moved on.
<nixternal> Debian or Slackware for me prior to Kubuntu
<ScottK> Xandros --> Opensuse (KDE) --> Kubuntu for me.
<LaserJock> I was Gentoo/KDE before Ubuntu
<nixternal> well, I was a huge SuSE fan when they were German ran back in the day
<ScottK> For servers it was Debian and then Ubuntu
<nixternal> man, I thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread
<ScottK> opensuse 10.1 did me in.
<Jucato> before they became Ximian-run?
<nixternal> Gnome and that whole Ximain thing...with Evolution and all
<nixternal> I used to love Evolution
<ScottK> Never again will I use a distro that the organization putting it together does not view as their actual product.
<nixternal> and they had that monkey logo and the ugly theme colors
<ScottK> Gah.  I hated it on contact.
<Jucato> whew.. gone for only an hour and look at how much you talked about :P
<LaserJock> I could totally go for opensuse I think, except the package management is so bad I found it almost unusable
<nixternal> heh, the first time I seen someone running Ubuntu, I was like dude, is that Ximian :)
<nixternal> it was just so foogly
<Jucato> hehe
<LaserJock> Jucato: sorry, I've been stirring the pot a bit
<nixternal> ya, opensuse package management killed me
<Jucato> LaserJock: me too
<Jucato> I mean about the opensuse thingy
<nixternal> opensuse is a damn good disto otherwise though
<Jucato> maybe 10.3 will really fix things?
<Jucato> if not, I'm seeing it going down the drain eventually...
<nixternal> PCLinuxOS wouldn't be so bad if it didnt' look like XP and have all of that binary junk..but obviously people really do want it
<Jucato> hehe it stopped looking like XP. they changed the logo now :)
<LaserJock> yeah, there is a guy in my LUG that hates Ubuntu
<nixternal> I really like the PCLinuxOS configuration system though
<LaserJock> but swears by PCLinuxOS
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> LaserJock: he is a newb, that's why :)
<LaserJock> no, he isn't
<nixternal> PCLinuxOS is the newb OS
<nixternal> he likes all of that junk installed from the get go
<LaserJock> well, kinda exactly
<Jucato> drakconf... quite nice if it weren't GTK :P
<LaserJock> he says that Ubuntu is not good enough for new users
<nixternal> it will be interesting...quite a few of the main PCLinuxOS devs left to work for rPath and Foresight for the upcoming KDE release
<LaserJock> so he has to give them PCLinuxOS
<LaserJock> unforutunately the last LUG meeting was Ubuntu 0 PCLinuxOS 1
<nixternal> PCLinuxOS I will agree is probably the best Linux OS for new users
<LaserJock> a guy brought in a laptop with Ubuntu on it
<LaserJock> but he couldn't get his Atheros wifi to work
<Jucato> PCLOS and MEPIS imho... although MEPIS really needs to start thinking straight...
<LaserJock> this guy just happened to have his PCLinuxOS cd handy
<nixternal> does Mepis have any real devs?
<LaserJock> and popped it in and it worked no problem
<nixternal> LaserJock: ya, everything almost works out of the box with PCLinuxOS
<nixternal> I know in order for Linux to be mainstream, it has to be that way
<Jucato> mepis? aside from woodworth? probably just a few. hehe...
<Jucato> ooh I see the spirit of ESR in yah!
<nixternal> but I am not a fan of the binary components...by bowing down and using them, there is no force on the manufacturers to see Linux as a viable solution, so they don't release open firmware
<nixternal> Jucato: don't ever see ESR anywhere around me :)
<Jucato> well, if he's inside you, you won't be able to see him around you :P
<LaserJock> he seemed like a decent fellow when I talked with him
<nixternal> I am helping teach the "Intro to Linux" class at the uni, and on the first night, we show RevolutionOS, and everyone has the same response..."that first guy is an idiot"
<ScottK> The real way around the issue is companies like Dell.
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> and out of a class of about 30, I would say at most, 1 or 2 people actually know a little of the Linux and FOSS history
<ScottK> They are the ones that will solve the driver problem.
<LaserJock> yep
<nixternal> hopefully
* Jucato crosses fingers...
<LaserJock> I know Intel is doing quite a bit
<nixternal> ya, and AMD is going the other direction
<Jucato> yeah Intel...
<ScottK> It's not random that the motherboards on all the PCs I build are Intel.
<Jucato> wish they had AGP stuff  :)
<LaserJock> we are getting some open drivers thanks to Intel
<ScottK> They are reliable and support Linux very well.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> that is why I have gone with Intel
<LaserJock> well, not just graphics cards too
<nixternal> I would rather pay the extra money for free drivers
<Jucato> (and to think I've been an AMD fan for years because of the price)
<nixternal> well AMD typically wins the cpu wars, but I don't care about that anymore
<nixternal> add "as well" to the end of cpu wars
<nixternal> I originally read your statement wrong Jucato
<Jucato> heheh :P
<LaserJock> but I wonder if Intel will become to dominante, you know
<nixternal> I think they will
<LaserJock> it seems like everybody's jumping on the Intel bandwagon
<Jucato> hm... hope they don't create a monopoly though...
<nixternal> see, the cpu market was another market where people said in the beginning that having another processor was unnecessary
<LaserJock> but once they dominate will open-source become less important?
<nixternal> and see how the competiton really kicked arse there
<LaserJock> Jucato: they very much are, in a lot of areas
<nixternal> I don't think so with Intel
<LaserJock> I hope not
<nixternal> LaserJock: well in the Windows world, where it is heavily gamers yet, AMD is the clear winner still
<ScottK> I buy Intel because it just works.
<nixternal> I buy whatever is cheapest and will work out of the box with the Linus Torvalds special :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: Intel is clearly the chip of choice
<nixternal> here it is...but AMD still has the market share for custom built PCs
<manchicken> I buy intel because they don't own ATI, the enemy of freedom.
<manchicken> :)
<nixternal> amen!
<LaserJock> I don't buy :(
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> I bought an AMD because at that time I had no idea about FOSS...
<nixternal> he steals!
<Jucato> (3 years ago)
<nixternal> I bought AMD because it was cheap and crazy fast
<Jucato> that too :)
<nixternal> you want to read what is hot chip wise, always read HardOCP and Anandtech
<Jucato> and I was kinda sick of the Pentium hype here that time...
<manchicken> Riddell: Just to let you know, I'm making myself a bit more useful and picking up Python.
* Jucato heads for bed....
<LaserJock> well, a whole evening in KDE and I didn't even have a freeze \o/
<manchicken> Jucato: There'll be plenty of time for sleep when you're dead!
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> consider me dead for now...
<ScottK> Speaking of Python, python-kde3 takes a LONG time to build ...
<nixternal> heh, I have had years in KDE, and just until recently I haven't seen a freeze :)
* Jucato doesn't feel well
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I'm sorry to hear that.
<LaserJock> I had constant freezing with Feisty development
<Jucato> yeah.. me too... dunno what came over me since this morning..
<ScottK> Jucato: Get some rest and feel better.
<LaserJock> KDE was randomly hibernating
<manchicken> I'm writing a little back-scratcher app in PyQt4 for managing my networking stuff.
<nixternal> only thing in feisty was the new x release where I had nothing :)
<LaserJock> and then it'd freeze up hard
<Jucato> nixternal: when I first tried Breezy January 2006, I have grown to accept Konqueror crashing as the rule, not the exception :)
<ScottK> nixternal: How's pinentry-qt4?
<manchicken> Since my work VPN is flaky, I find myself needing to manage custom routing and resolv.conf entries regularly.
<manchicken> I'm making a little GUI to make life simpler.
<Jucato> ScottK: thanks. I'll probably be back when most of you are already asleep :P
<ScottK> I find KDE (Kmail imap excepted) to be very reliable.
<Jucato> nixternal: ^^^^ :)
<Jucato> just not on gutsy (yet)
<manchicken> ScottK: kmail is not doing so well right now under gutsy
<nixternal> ScottK: what is pinentry? :p
<ScottK> Yeah.  I haven't tried it later.
<nixternal> kmail is horrid under gutsy
<Jucato> that'd be an understatement :)
<nixternal> it has almost driven me to thunderbird :p
<LaserJock> man, I sure wish the KDE menus were better and editing them was better
<LaserJock> maybe I'll have to look into that
<nixternal> LaserJock: kmenuedit
<nixternal> alt+f2 -> kmenuedit
<LaserJock> kmenuedit is really nasty, IMO
<nixternal> really?
<LaserJock> yep
* Jucato had lot of wishes for the K Menu. gave all that up...
<LaserJock> it's not on/off
<nixternal> haha
<LaserJock> you either delete entries or add them
<Jucato> for one, you can't hide entries
<nixternal> ahh, that is true
<Jucato> er yeah
<Jucato> that one :P
<nixternal> LaserJock: damn, that would be a great wishlist item if it already isn't
<manchicken> Man, this water tastes great after it comes through the brita filter.
<Jucato> although technically you can hide them I think. just prepend a dot in front of the name...
<nixternal> heh, the last time I brewed beer, I used a brita filter to remove the floaties :)
<nixternal> LaserJock: see, I told you Jucato knows everything about tweaking KDE didn't I?
<manchicken> Well my water softener leaves a nasty sodium taste in the water.
* Jucato read that as krita
<manchicken> This Brita filter gets rid of that.
<Jucato> nixternal: I'm not exactly 100% sure about it...
<nixternal> Jucato: I am...you know more tweaks than I do for sure
<Jucato> lol I meant the hiding of menu items hahah
<LaserJock> nixternal: you shouldn't *need* tweaks ;-)
<nixternal> oh ya you should
<nixternal> everyone wants to be different
<LaserJock> no, by and large, they don't
<LaserJock> they want to be sheep, herded along the path to better computing ;-)
<nixternal> hahahahaha, whatevah!
<nixternal> even windows users want to tweak, and I don't mean crystal meth
<nixternal> although, I would have to be high in order to use Windows :p
<LaserJock> well, you should be able to if you *want* to
<nixternal> don't even think about it Jucato or daSkreech
<Jucato> nixternal: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7478.0
<LaserJock> but you shouldn't *have* to
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> Jucato: you goofball...you wrote a damn howto on it...I knew you were genious!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> it's not perfect. see the note at the bottom :P
<Jucato> and I'm not 100% sure of it's reliability/stability
<LaserJock> oh geeze, I forgot there was a Kubuntu forum
<LaserJock> :(
<Jucato> hah! imagine I wrote that more than a year ago heheh :)
<LaserJock> hmm, no reason that behavior shouldn't be upstream
<LaserJock> all you need is a checkbox
<Jucato> right
<Jucato> just need to figure out how to make it work properly... perhaps a .desktop entry like "Hidden=True" would be better than a hack...
<LaserJock> nixternal: you ever drum up support for Edubuntu in here
<LaserJock> Jucato: that is what gnome does
<nixternal> LaserJock: nope
<LaserJock> nixternal: Hardy needs a good edubuntu-kde :-)
<Jucato> LaserJock: I wanted to work on that, among other things relating to the K Menu (including the big icon). but practically gave up because of a lack of time to look into the fd.o spec
<nixternal> argh, and I think I have that as a task...I need to work with ogra and Riddell on that
<Jucato> didn't want to do anything "non-standard"...
<nixternal> see, if windows users didn't want to tweak, then you would have this -> http://www.stardock.com/about/
<LaserJock> Jucato: I don't think alacarte (the gnome editor) is specific to Gnome on the backend
<nixternal> I never knew stardock became that big
<Jucato> LaserJock: I'll take a peek when I wake up
* Jucato feels a migraine coming up...
<LaserJock> uh oh
<LaserJock> go to bed Jucato
<Jucato> heh yeah. I just got all worked up with the menu discussion.
<Jucato> I blame nixternal :)
<nixternal> like always
* LaserJock whistles innocently in the corner
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> I blame you for good things as well, though
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> like the kubuntu docs, release notes, etc :)
<Jucato> so don't think I'm being unfair hehehe
<nixternal> is there a such thing as a "good thing" when using my name in a sentence?
<Jucato> yes. "I blame nixternal" is a good thing :)
<nixternal> a little insite, Kubuntu docs weren't created by me :)
<nixternal> hardy har har
<nixternal> hardy heron har har
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> right, I was referring to the new system
<kwwii> nixternal: yes, "it is a good thing that nixternal did not hear that"
<kwwii> :p
<Jucato> we have LaserJock et al for the rest :)
<LaserJock> heh
<nixternal> oh lord, now we have ol' man Ken talking trash :)
* Jucato waves to kwwii :)
<kwwii> hi Jucato
<LaserJock> nixternal: you callin' him old?
<kwwii> if I have to get up early in the morning I get to have some fun ;-)
<nixternal> kwwii: you missed it man..I made it out to Blarneys last week...they had all kind of crazy things
<nixternal> and people bet me I would walk back to my car from there
<nixternal> s/would/wouldn't
<kwwii> lol
<nixternal> grass lake is a tad bit deeper than it used to be
<kwwii> crazy things = drunken girls
<nixternal> you think?
<nixternal> man, that place is totally hopping these days
<nixternal> heh, and if you want to have fun, you can always grab a bag of chips and feed the carp while you drink away the day
* LaserJock smacks nixternal
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> LaserJock: eureka!! so Hidden=True | False in the .desktop file does work! lol I'll take a look at it later. thanks for pointing out that oh so obvious fact
<LaserJock> you had to blog it didn't you!
<nixternal> hahahaha yes
<ScottK> kwwii is a youngster anyway...
<nixternal> ScottK: ok ol' man ::)
<nixternal> hrmm, 4 eyes!
<kwwii> ScottK: lol, I wish
<ScottK> kwwii: Compared to me, you are.
<nixternal> LaserJock: I just wanted to see what everyone else had to say about it
<LaserJock> man, I feel young
<nixternal> While I agree that there are more distros than one could shake a stick at, that is not necessarily a bad thing.
<ScottK> You are young.
<nixternal> hahaha, Joe Terranova is crazy
<kwwii> ScottK: let's see if I can count that high...how old are you?
<LaserJock> hanging out with all you old geezers is great
<ScottK> kwwii: 44 last I checked.
<Jucato> LaserJock: yeah makes us feel so young
<Jucato> and me younger :)
<Jucato> ok really heading for bed...
<LaserJock> I feel old when I go to school
<kwwii> yepp, you are old dude
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii> 7 years older than me
<nixternal> BUT if one distribution would lead to the end of microsoft and many wouldnt, I would chose to have one, I only hope that it would be a nice on then
<nixternal> nice statement!
<nixternal> 11 years older than me
<nixternal> LaserJock: I used to feel the same until I took night classes
<Jucato> nixternal: I'll reply to your blog later. but basically my statement is "more than one doesn't mean it has to be a thousand" :)
<daSkreech> !mixternal ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixternal ;-) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> now that I am taking day classes, I started college courses before most of the people in my class were even born, and I am only 33
<ScottK> Microsoft is dead already, they just haven't noticed.
<Jucato> way to misspell :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> ScottK: I love it! I want that as a bumper sticker
<nixternal> speaking of bumpers, when is kdepim going to get fixed :p
<Jucato> when we revert to non-enterprise?
<ScottK> Don't look at me.  I'm working on python-kde3.
<LaserJock> ScottK: for dead people they sure are making a lot of money
<nixternal> someone in Illinois has KDE and KDE 4 license plates..I am upset..and someone already has ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu
<LaserJock> like elvis or something
<nixternal> don't forget tupac
<LaserJock> oh, what the heck is the enterprise versioning?
<nixternal> tupac released more albums dead then he did alive I think
<ScottK> Yes.  I imagine they are like a dinosaur that gets head shot.  It may take days for the body to notice.
<LaserJock> has anybody tested that?
<nixternal> LaserJock: enterprise is supposed to the better version, the more stable version of kdepim
<ScottK> Does anyone know anybody that uses MS products because they think they are great?
<LaserJock> yes
* nixternal does
* ScottK doesn't 
<nixternal> I use 2 MS Products because I think they are great
<LaserJock> university IT pretty much all does
<nixternal> 1) MS Mouse, and 2) MS Office
<kwwii> does 3rd party software count?
<LaserJock> MS Office is really good, unfortunately
<nixternal> MS Office is the best, just not 2007
<nixternal> I grabbed 2007 from school and I must say it is god awful
<nixternal> 2003 was the best yet
<ScottK> I was in a meeting last week at a Silicon Valley tech company and looked around and saw 4 mac, 1 ubuntu, 1 kubuntu, and 1 windows laptop.
<nixternal> ya, I think I see more Mac at school than anything else
<LaserJock> yep
<manchicken> nixternal: koffice is the best.
<LaserJock> in my department all the profs have macs
<LaserJock> my lab is all mac for desktops
<nixternal> heck, even in our local LUGS, I see more Mac than anything else I think
<ScottK> Although that was the lowest fraction I saw while I was there, the rest of the time is was still majority mac.
<LaserJock> with a couple linux machines for data collection
<nixternal> I do like Mac hardware, I just don't like the Mac OS
<LaserJock> I love OS X
<kwwii> if anyone does photo editing I seriously suggest trying Adobe Photoshop Lightroom - it is simply amazing
<nixternal> what about digikam's light room?
<ScottK> MS Office is good, but overly complex for most needs.  I find the OOO does all that I need.
<nixternal> I thought that was pretty cool
<nixternal> ScottK: ditto
<LaserJock> man, the other day I was going to do a PowerPoint
<manchicken> I actually use koffice for pretty much everything.
<LaserJock> but I forgot to convert from OO.o to PP before the presentation
<ScottK> I like Writer better than word, Calc and Excel are ~ even, and Impress has a little ways to go to get to where Power Point is.
<nixternal> manchicken: I started using koffice because of the ooo breakage...and my only problem was kpresenter
<kwwii> nixternal: digikam does not come close
<manchicken> I use kspread extensively for my home budgeting and such.
<LaserJock> so I had to quickly remake my presentation in the 20min before the presentation :(
<nixternal> I need to get more into photography...I have always been interested, just never any good
<kwwii> nixternal: digikam does not come close to coming close
<nixternal> kwwii: and photoshop is qt :)
<LaserJock> Writer < Word, Calc << Excel, and Impress <<< Power Point for me, unfortunately
<kwwii> I think that when it comes to art apps prop. software is simply better because they build their software on two ideas: what does the customer need and 2) how do make that easy to use
<nixternal> nothing beats latex-beamer for presentations...sorry
<LaserJock> ewww
<LaserJock> I did a couple in pure latex
<LaserJock> and a big poster
<kwwii> linux art apps are always: what is theoretically more powerful and how do I do it differently than others
<LaserJock> that took me like a month to do
<nixternal> hahah same here
<manchicken> kwwii: I think it's actually because they get to license all of the super-slick fonts and encoding and all that crap.
<nixternal> but the outcome was beautiful
<kwwii> LaserJock: I know people who are amazingly good at latex
<LaserJock> kwwii: I think that's the case for other areas too
<kwwii> manchicken: nothing to do with fonts, I mean real funtionality
<manchicken> kwwii: If digikam and gimp had access to the same resources, I don't think it would be as much of a profound difference.
<LaserJock> kwwii: yeah, my boss only uses emacs+latex for everything
<nixternal> I have to use a combo of lyx and kile :)
<nixternal> lyx to get it going, and kile to fine tune it
<LaserJock> I've never gotten into lyx
<LaserJock> I end up just doing it in vim/emacs
<manchicken> kwwii: I'm not just talking about fonts either.  A lot of those filters are purchased, not built.  A lot of the stuff that is built in there is the same way.
<nixternal> lyx is the easiest latex editor for newbs
<LaserJock> although kile is nice
<kwwii> manchicken: what resources? honestly, it is the different style of managing a project than anything else I think
<kwwii> inkscape is one of the only apps that comes close to creating something uniquely good
<nixternal> i just started using kile within the past couple of weeks...pretty impressive actually
<manchicken> kwwii: The copyright sheet for photoshop has got to be pages long of nothing but copyright notices.
<nixternal> OK, sleep time for me...g'nite
<LaserJock> nixternal: one of the KDE apps I'll actually use in gnome
<kwwii> nixternal: nighty night
<LaserJock> nixternal: night
<kwwii> manchicken: sure, because they thought of it first and want to protect their investment as it is a very competitive market
<manchicken> kwwii: I also think that photoshop has more artist input than Free Software projects have solicited.
<kwwii> but that does not mean that OSS cannot be as good or better
<kwwii> one thing is that we started later so we are always playing catch-up
<kwwii> but a large part of it has to do with the people who write OSS, they tend to be idealists and not artists
<manchicken> kwwii: No, but many of those licensed components also include patent licenses.  Also, many of the folks running those projects keep forgetting who uses the program.
<manchicken> It's okay to be an idealist, but it's not okay to forget your user-base :)
<kwwii> yepp
<manchicken> But I don't think artists were the target audience for digikam.
<manchicken> I think folks like me and my wife were.  Digikam seems to be a home photo enthusiast program more than anything else.
<kwwii> not at all, it is an app for geeks to sort their photos
<manchicken> It's fantastic for organizing your home photos.
<manchicken> My wife and I use it all the time.
<manchicken> It needs rsync backup functionality though.
<manchicken> :)
<daSkreech> ScottK: I know lots of peopel who use MS products cause they think they are great
<ScottK> In the tech community, I don't find them.
<ScottK> In the more general population, I wouldn't be suprised.
* kwwii works on making this pic b/w : http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1305454463&size=l
* ScottK ponders sleep.
<manchicken> ScottK: I would argue against the "using them because they're great" justification for using them by saying that freedom isn't worth any amount of functionality, regardless of quality.  We should work to make free software better, but also work on getting non-free software to a point where it respects freedom.  Once that is taken care of then quality can come back into fair play.
<manchicken> kwwii: That's a neat photo.
<ScottK> Agreed, but the point was about Microsoft.  I think they've already lost.
<ScottK> The trick now being to not get caught in the death throws.
<kwwii> manchicken: thanks :-) I spent yesterday afternoon at an old-timer rally
<manchicken> ScottK: I'd like to think that taking freedom from users is what makes them lose, not the quality--or lack thereof--of their software.
<ScottK> I just want them to lose.
<manchicken> kwwii: If I get you some photos from a demolition derby, could you do something similar?
<manchicken> ScottK: I just want them to respect freedom.
<ScottK> Ain't happening.  So what's your second choice.
<ScottK> I believe that freedom is good.  I also believe that it works better.
<manchicken> ScottK: I don't know.  I'm an idealist.  I think it's possible to get proprietary software houses to respect freedom once we put them in a position where failing to do so damages their ability to compete.
<kwwii> manchicken: sure, if they are decent photos :-)
<ScottK> manchicken: They don't and can't think that way.
<manchicken> kwwii: Well I'm no professional, but I take pretty decent photos for a geek.
<kwwii> ;-)
<manchicken> ScottK: Then we help them think that way through market pressure by bringing free software to a competitive level.
<ScottK> Even the people at MS that understand (and there are some) are handcuffed by the system.
<ScottK> But their reaction isn't build better software, it's get better lobbiests
<manchicken> ScottK: When free software is to a point where people can do their normal activities without too many hassles and they save money by using free software over proprietary software, then we will have reached a good point to do this.
<ScottK> I think we are close to that point now.
<manchicken> ScottK: That's why we need more OEMs, more hardware support, and most of all, good desktop software that simply works.
<manchicken> I agree.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<manchicken> This system76 worked beautifully out of the box.
<manchicken> It didn't have any problems until I stuck kubuntu gutsy on it :)
<ScottK> I find Windows significantly more challenging to instal than Kubuntu these days.
<manchicken> Although kubuntu feisty didn't work very well, particularly the power management stuff.
<manchicken> ScottK: Remember, most users buy their software pre-installed.
<ScottK> There are hardware specific issues that still need to be dealt with.
<manchicken> OEM is the key.
<ScottK> Agreed.  That's why I agree with you on OEMs.
<manchicken> The Dell OEM deal is a beautiful thing.
<ScottK> Yep.
<manchicken> Hopefully Dell fixes their scalability issues across the board and sells oodles of Dells.
<ScottK> From a hardware support perspective, I should be able to put Kubuntu on a Dell and have it work nicely.
<manchicken> I think Canonical could do well to try to get Dell to market the Ubuntu OEMs more favorably.
* ScottK tries hard not to think about Canonical business strategy.
<manchicken> Right now you still see windows ads and "you might not want to do this" notices all over the Ubuntu sales pages.
<ScottK> Walk then run.
<manchicken> Yeah, but I think it's kinda a slap in the face to have those warnings on the ubuntu page.
<ScottK> We had a Dell rep in #ubuntu-motu the other day wanting to package stuff that would be useful for them.
<manchicken> Cool.
<ScottK> First time that's happened.
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna hit the hay.
<manchicken> Later folks.
<ScottK> Later
<ScottK> Me too.
<ScottK> Here's a piece of advice: Don't try to pbuild two versions of python-kde3 at the same time on a machine with 256MB of RAM.  It takes a LONG time.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<daSkreech> manchicken: That is to make sure the person wants Ubuntu
<daSkreech> damn went to bed
<SlimG2> I'm creating the following poll on kubuntuforums: "Is KOffice ready to replace OpenOffice.org in Kubuntu?"
<SlimG2> Should there be any additional answeroptions other than [yes|no]  ?
* Jucato points to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKofficeByDefault
<SlimG2> thanks for pointing that out for me Jucato, no need for pollposting
<Jucato> SlimG2: I think we're just waiting for how KOffice 2.0 turns out before we can make a switch. A bit too late to make a drastic change like that until then imho
<Jucato> SlimG2: you could stilll make the poll. might give us a rough idea on how much KOffice is used
<Lure> Riddell: I think we have bigger problems with strigi than just tray icon - I will first try to hunt down bug 128876
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128876 in strigi "strigidaemon causes 100% CPU and crashes after a while" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128876
<Lure> Riddell: any news on kdepim issues? Current version is driving me nuts (it starts to fails pop3 connnections in 30 minutes or crashes - I need to restart it in 30-60 minute intervals to be able to do something)
<Jucato> Lure: are you able to permanently add/remove directories in strigi:/config ?
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!
<Lure> Jucato: tried to reproduce, but now it does not start even (after I have added another dir) :-(
<Jucato> I'm really worried about strigi... will it make it in time?
<Hobbsee> hiya Lure!
<Riddell> viviersf: ping
<Hobbsee> hiya Ju
* Jucato hugs Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> bah.
<viviersf> Riddell, ola ?
<Riddell> viviersf: you guys are testing kdepim enterprise?
<viviersf> Riddell, yeah why
<Riddell> viviersf: can we steal your packages?
<Lure> Jucato: I hope so - older versions have worked better for me (just some crashes on strange msword documents), so I think
* Hobbsee hugs Jucato
<viviersf> Riddell, for gutsy ?
<Riddell> viviersf: yes
<viviersf> Riddell, yeah cool
<Riddell> viviersf: where are they again?  somewhere on an intervention server?
<Lure> Riddell: steal from where?
<Riddell> Lure: from intervention/impi
<viviersf> Riddell, their on intevation
<viviersf> Riddell, but my packages are compiled against gutsy, not debian like intevation
<viviersf> ill give you link in private
<Riddell> even better
<Lure> Jucato: add directory is persistent here (i.e. it stays after restart of daemon)
<Jucato> Lure: yeah it seems you need to: start daemon to configure, configure, stop or kill daemon, restart daemon...
<Jucato> just realized that now...
<Lure> Jucato: yep, it seems to write config on shutdown
* Hobbsee attempts to figure amarok's breakage
<Jucato> the problem is trying to restart the daemon, sometimes you have to kill it I think...
<Lure> Jucato: I think that is the same 100% clu load problem - I think sometimes strigi gets in endless loop
<Lure> s/clu/cpu
<Hobbsee> OH SHIT.
<Hobbsee> GRRRR.
<Jucato> Lure: does strigidaemon also die on you when you click on Start Indexing?
<Lure> Jucato: no, it just causes cpu load currently
<Jucato> weird.. mine dies :(
<SlimG2> Poll: Is KOffice ready to replace OpenOffice.org in Kubuntu?: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086293.0
<Lure> Jucato: crashes are typically result of files that are processed - stream readers for various formats does not seem to be very robust when handling strange formats
<SlimG2> ^^ Is that OK or should I edit it?
<Lure> Jucato: there are many crash reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/
<Jucato> ah I see
* Jucato checks the bug reports
<Lure> SlimG2: this was discussed in UDS-MTV: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-koffice-by-default
<Jucato> Lure: yeah. pointed him to the wiki page, which he mentions at the end of the poll
<Jucato> I told him that it would probably be nice if we also had an idea of KOffice usage among are users...
<Lure> Jucato: right, did not see the link at first
<Jucato> just a rough idea
<Lure> Jucato: yep, that would be nice
<Lure> Jucato: otherwise we are just trusting our guts feeling
<Jucato> or nixternal's... heheh
<Jucato> oh and of course I asked SlimG2 to add a "Wait for KOffice 2.0" option hehehe :P
<SlimG2> Jucato: You're everywhere :D
<Jucato> almost :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so for the kdepim, are we actually using the normal version at all?
* jussi01 thinks jucato is god...
<Hobbsee> or just enterprise?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we currently have enterprise
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you know about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/135394 presumably?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135394 in kdepim "kmail fetch mail multiple from server if "leave on server for x days" is enabled" [Undecided,New] 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it has lots of bugs, that's why I'm going to sync with impi who have done more QA
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, thought so.  i think i came in on the backend there
<Riddell> backend?
<Hobbsee> er, back end
<Hobbsee> as in, of the conversation
<Lure> Riddell: promising: strigi from svn does not loop or crash (yet) ;-)
<Hobbsee> the current packages of amarok are at http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/hobbsee/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/ - if anyone feels like making them build, they're welcome.
<Riddell> "Rejoice, for PyKDE4 has landed in KDE SVN"  _Sime: awooga
<Riddell> 4:3.5.7enterprise20070828really20070825-0ubuntu1  now there's a version number
<Jucato> lol!
<duccio> Riddell: Hi..I've done the script about clearing cache...and now?
<Riddell> duccio: have you tested it?
<Riddell> hmm, I may just have spammed all kubuntu-members with reject noticed
<Riddell> notices
<Riddell> erm, no, it accepted them even with a smaller version number
<Riddell> arg
<duccio> Riddell: I've tested it and it seems to work
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> allee: I noticed that your new kblueplug crashes very often at login, did you notice this ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I did notice that
<Lure> but it looks like some dependancy missing (python import error)
<Lure> Tonio_: root cause is probably python-qt4 missing dbus-qt loop integration
<Lure> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36164/
<Lure> actually "dpkg -L python-qt4-dbus" reveals it is installed, but not sure by python-dbus does not find it...
<Riddell> duccio: great
<Riddell> duccio: now you need to make a debdiff, would you like me to walk you through that?
<Lure> Tonio_: packaging problem it seems
<Lure> python-qt4-dbus should install it in /usr/share/python-support/python-dbus/dbus/mainloop
<duccio> Riddell: Yes..it's better
<Riddell> duccio: you need to add a changelog entry with: dch -i
<Riddell> duccio: then build a source package with: debuild -S
<Lure> Tonio_: and qt.py is probably missing also...
<Riddell> duccio: then download another copy of the source to do the diff against; mkdir current; cd current; apt-get source kdebase; cd ..
<Riddell> duccio: then take a diff:  debdiff current/*dsc *dsc > kdebase.debdiff
<Riddell> duccio: then check and upload the resulting file somewhere
<Lure> Riddell: i386 kdepim just failed again :-(
<Riddell> grump
<Lure> Riddell: packaging problem with apidoc
<Lure> Riddell: cp: cannot stat `/build/buildd/kdepim-3.5.7enterprise20070828really20070825/debian/tmp////usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdepimenterprise20070828-apidocs/': No such file or directory
<Lure> Riddell: missing another really20070825? ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: not sure vy amd64/lpie worked though
<Riddell> mm, right, easily fixed I suppose
<mhb> yay, pykde4 is here!
<duccio> Riddell: thanks for instruction...but I must go now
<duccio> Riddell: see you soon..and I try to do all
<allee> Tonio_, Lure: mhb wanted to update python-qt to install qt.so from python-qt4-dbus into /var/lib/... instead of /usr.
<allee> Tonio_, Lure: This link proposed by mhb fixed the import error: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/dbus/mainloop/qt.so -> /usr/lib/python2.5/dbus/mainloop/qt.so
<allee> mhmm, no new python-qt4-dbus over the weekend.  mhb what the status python-qt4-dev?
<mhb> allee: I asked doko (the last uploader of python-qt4-dbus) why he broke it. No answer,though.
<allee> mhb: k
<allee> mhb: I can try to pester him tonight (busy right now)
<nosrednaekim> yes! pyKDE4 is out!
* nosrednaekim does happy dance
<Riddell> first one to make a package gets a biscuit
* nosrednaekim give Riddell a box of biscuits
<sahin_w> Riddell: Are you working on a newer version of kdepim-enterprise?
<sahin_w> Riddell: I'm wondering because if you upload it, I'm able to test the IMAP behaviour of the new package.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Maybe you remember my problem: kmail mark all of my imap mail as unread.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Don't forget the developers told me it has been fixed in the latest svn version.
<Riddell> sahin_w: I uploaded the last stable version from impi, I was told that it was stable, it should be available soon
<Lure> Riddell: btw, where is kdepim enterprise in svn?
<sahin_w> Riddell: Good news!
<ryanakca> would bug 136560 be medium or high?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136560 in kdebase "kde-base update install env and share folder at wrong place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136560
<sahin_w> Riddell: So, am I able to test it tonight? Or tomorrow?
<Riddell> Lure: branches/kdepim
<LongPointyStick> oh yay, amarok builds now.
<ryanakca> LongPointyStick: :)
* ryanakca is grepping the KDE sources for the env/ share/ ploblem..
<LongPointyStick> ryanakca: ah, good luck
<LongPointyStick> you should just be able to diff the bzr revisions, but i didnt see anything of note
<LongPointyStick> Tonio_: here?
<Riddell> ryanakca: High I guess, it could well be due to my changes to startkde
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: yes and no
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: I'm there, but not really available
<LongPointyStick> Tonio_: right.  have you seen the bug about your upload?
<ryanakca> LongPointyStick: same.. olive-gtk doesn't show anything in the diffs for the past week
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, thanks
<LongPointyStick> i think it is a kdebase change, as i havent upgraded to that yet, and dont have the bug
<ryanakca> LongPointyStick: hmm. so, 'apt-get source kdebase && cd kdebase-3.5.7 && rm -fr debian && bzr checkout sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/debian' ?
<Lure> Riddell: does enterprise branch has some release schedule?
<Riddell> Lure: doesn't seem to
<Lure> Riddell: according to log, Aug-25 (what we will get now) was shakiy, as it did not include even fixes from 3.5.7
<LongPointyStick> ryanakca: you cna just checkout teh debian dir from bzr
<Lure> Riddell: but they have merged on Aug-26 (most of it) and added some fixes that sound like my (pop, paste crash) and sahin_w (imap) issues
<LongPointyStick> you dont actually *need* the base tarball, per se
<Lure> Riddell: but who is behind this branch, as it have active developers?
<Riddell> Lure: hmm, right.  I'm hoping this weeks build will appear soon
<Lure> Riddell: and it looks like SuSE also pushed it to 10.2 as update
<Riddell> Lure: kdab is, they have people working full time on it
<Lure> Riddell: so they have weekly "semi-stable" release?
<Lure> Riddell: I have seen also compaints from SuSE update, so at least we are not alone ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: if the version from impi will be good, we should do next updates through ppa first to test in smaller audience first
<Lure> Riddell: I do not want to have "Kubuntu Gutsy beta sucks" messages (due to kdepim, bluetooth, strigi...)
<sahin_w> Lure: FYI I encountered my imap problem on 30. Aug. 2007.
* Lure stares as kmail crashing again... :-(
<sahin_w> Lure: And I did an upgrade before I started to test the kmail enterprise in gutsy.
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: about which upload ?
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: kdebluetooth ?
<LongPointyStick> no, kdebase
<Lure> sahin_w: so you first saw the problem on enterprise or just last enterprise broke it?
<Riddell> Lure: there's weekly builds at http://apt.intevation.de/dists/etch/experimental/source/
<sahin_w> Lure: I think just the last enterprise broke it.
<Lure> sahin_w: ok, good to know
<Riddell> and when they're tested a bit they move to http://apt.intevation.de/dists/etch/unstable/source/
<sahin_w> Lure: I think because when I aksed Riddel, he sent me to the #kontakt channel.
<Riddell> but I took the latest one that impi are using
<Lure> Riddell: ok, are these .deb created by kdab or just some debian packager is following svn?
<sahin_w> Lure: And the developers just ask me two thing: Is this enterprise kdepim? Is this Kubuntu?
<sahin_w> Lure: So, they knew the problem. And told me it has been fixed already.
<Riddell> Lure: by intevation, who QA them and move to unstable if they aren't broken
<Lure> sahin_w: good, at least we have somebody to fix them
<sahin_w> Lure: They told me: The kubuntu version is unfortunatley not contains the fix yet, because it's an older snapshot.
<Lure> Riddell: maybe we should have these uploaded to some ppa on regular basis and have test team around
<Lure> Riddell: just to ensure that kubuntification did not introduce new problems
<sahin_w> Lure: I'm just an user, so I'm going to test it. Personaly I think the cure of this problem having a new snapshot.
<Lure> sahin_w: I think too, but Riddell made good decision to jump back first to something which is supposed-to-work-for-many
<Lure> sahin_w: we just need to have a better way in future to follow enterprise branch and pick something that is not regression from what is in kubuntu repo
<Riddell> I see 20070831 is there, feel free to upload to a PPA anyone
<Riddell> it needs re-versioned
<sahin_w> Lure: Ohhh. Yep, jump back is a good idea too.
<Riddell> also debian dir replaced with our one
<sahin_w> Lure: I'm able to test any package however. I use kdepim on daily basis from the prehistoric days. ;-)
<sahin_w> Lure: I would like to see a rock solid kdepim in gutsy.
<Lure> Riddell: will look into this tonight (as it is more important for me as strigi infinite loop)
<Lure> sahin_w: great, we need testers of development versions - developers are sometimes not good testers (as they might not see the obvious) ;-)
<Lure> sahin_w: and do not use stuff that users do ;-)
<sahin_w> Lure: :-D
<Tonio_> allee: will test the link
<ryanakca> Hmm. Anybody mind leaving me kdebase for the day... and if I don't finish/fix it by 8:00ish EST tonight, someone else can take the bug?
<Riddell> ryanakca: go ahead
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: what's the name of your startkde patch?
<Riddell> ryanakca: is was an existing one (or two) that were modified
<Riddell> changelog should say
<ryanakca> ok, thanks :)
* Lure hopes that kdepim build finishes before publisher run
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you want kwallet and gtk-qt-engines to be executable ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 136560 seems to be related to your latest kdebase upload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136560 in kdebase "kde-base update install env and share folder at wrong place" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136560
<ryanakca> Tonio_: are each Ubuntu revision a new upload? (-ubuntu15, upload, -ubuntu16, upload, etc?), or can there be more than one revision per upload. And is there a way to isolate what revisions have to do with the upload?
<Lure> yes! kdepim i386 built successfully!
<Tonio_> ryanakca: evey revision means new upload yes
<Tonio_> ryanakca: you can get evey package and all versions on launchpad, on the source page of a package
<manchicken> Lure: Does that mean kmail may work better now?
<ryanakca> ok, thanks
<manchicken> That'd be sweet.
<Lure> manchicken: we all hope so, otherwise I will test latest branch tonight and provide some test binaries in ppa for wider testing
<Riddell> ryanakca: debdiff with the old version
<Riddell> Tonio_: that'll be the same issue ryanakca is looking into
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: looks like it needs to be $kdehome instead of $KDEHOME for that gtk and kwallet patch
<ryanakca> Riddell: yeah... but would that change the whole .kde?
<ryanakca> I guess since it's just kwalletrc in ~/share/config/ ... aha, thanks :D
* ryanakca tests
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm. mind commiting to kdebase's debian bazaar? the two debians are different... the one in bazaar only has Hobbsee's .Xmodmap as -1ubuntu17, whereas the source package for -1ubuntu17 has your blurb
<Riddell> just use the one from the ubuntu archive
<ryanakca> okies :)
<Hobbsee> yes, i've got a change in there that needs to be uploaded.  i figured it could wait until someone else uploaded
<Hobbsee> oh yay, someone's modified and hastn committed to bzr?
<Riddell> that'll be me
<Riddell> ryanakca: feel free to merge if you want
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: please merge it.
<Hobbsee> some of us dont have unlimited bandwidth.
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I guess your patch goes into -1ubuntu18 ?
<Riddell> yes
* ryanakca nods
<Riddell> ryanakca: you can also remove the kubuntu_9902_nspluginviewer_hangs_cpu.diff patch
<Riddell> and the gtk build-dep
<Riddell> that should be fixed now
<ryanakca> And... in Hobbsee's commit for -1ubuntu17 in the bzr branch, it's UNRELEASED instead of gutsy... do I follow suit, or put gutsy?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: put gutsy when someone's actually going to upload it
<ryanakca> ok, thanks :)
<Riddell> which I will if you send me a debdiff
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> Riddell: sorry, I have to leave... I'll be back in a couple hours with a debdiff :)
<Lure> Riddell: new kdepim is slightly better, but still crashes when Ctrl-V into e-mail :-(
<Lure> Riddell: will try to build last snapshot when I get home tonight
<Riddell> thanks
<Jucato> hm...python-launchpad-bugs being held back for anyone else?
* Riddell doesn't dist upgrade
<Riddell> that's one long CC meeting
<nixternal> hola
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it's the first one in how long, though?
<Hobbsee> irc council is done, though
<Hobbsee> i think this one wins the record, time-wise, though
<nixternal> how long ago did it start?
<Hobbsee> it started at 11pm local, it's now 2.14am
<nixternal> holy smokes, 3 hours and still going
<Hobbsee> yep
<nixternal> kdepim looks much better today
<Lure> nixternal: yep, still crashes on paste (Ctrl-V)
<Lure> how can I remove package from ppa?
<nixternal> you can't just yet, but you may be able to request someone with admin rights to remove it
<nixternal> I noticed there were 2 marked with "Pending removal" in the Kubuntu Members PPA
<Lure> nixternal: does it at least replace old one if I upload new?
<nixternal> I am not sure actually...maybe someone in #launchpad knows
<nixternal> I thought about doing that as well, and forgot to ask someone about it as well
<Lure> nixternal: ok, will ask there
<Riddell> if the version number is larger sure
<Riddell> if it's the same, who knows
<nixternal> but if it is a larger version #, the old package still remains in the PPA correct?
<nixternal> or is that how the kde4edu packages had a pending removal, because you uploaded newer
<Lure> nixternal: yep, that is probably the reason for pending removal
<nixternal> ahh, cool then
<Lure> nixternal: [18:54]  <kiko> Lure, you can't yet -- you will be able to in about 3 weeks.
<Lure> nixternal: regarding superseeding: [18:55]  <kiko> Lure, it won't, but it doesn't matter -- apt does the right thing.
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't know
<nixternal> groovy
<DaSkreech> has there been proven benefits from upstart?
<sahin_w> Riddell and Lure: I updated my gutsy to check kmail.
<sahin_w> Riddell and Lure: Unfortunately kmail mark my messages as unread.
<sahin_w> Riddell and Lure: So this version has this IMAP problem too.
<Lure> sahin_w: I am preparing current snapshot and as soon as I confirm that there is no new regression I will upload to ppa so you can pick it up for testing
<Lure> sahin_w: currenct version at least does not crash on pop3 access, but it still crashes for me on Ctrl-V (paste) into message window
<Lure> sahin_w: it seems Riddell was right to pick up new snapshot, just the time he did it was probably not the best
<sahin_w> Lure: Yeah I saw that, I know the current version is for dubble checking.
<Lure> sahin_w: so I hope today's snapshot (which is friday + some build fixes) should be stable
<sahin_w> Lure: If you finish the upload I will test it.
<Lure> sahin_w: friday builds are used for their qa, so they should be slightly more stable
<Lure> sahin_w: I am currently building here, so it may take some hours to get it on ppa
<Lure> sahin_w: if you are very eager to test, I could upload my test binary package (i386) asap I have it
<sahin_w> sahin_w: Well, I'm working here on one of our customer problem, so meanwhile I can test it.
<sahin_w> Lure: Well, I'm working here on one of our customer problem, so meanwhile I can test it.
<sahin_w> Lure: Where could you upload it?
<Lure> sahin_w: I could put it to some web space
<sahin_w> Lure: Ok, thats will be fine.
<Lure> anybody knows what happend to kde4 beta2 - I thought it should been tagged/released already?>
<mhb> Lure: not released yet
<Lure> mhb: so delay?
<mhb> Lure: but it was tagged, that is true. But I don't know the greater scheme of KDE things
<_StefanS_> evening
<DaSkreech> Hi
<DaSkreech> Where does konqi stick temp files while it's downloading?
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: my guess is your <username>-local folder in /tmp
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: kde-<username> sorry
<blekos> hello, i've come up with a strange "problem", i'm running kubuntu on a dual-boot laptop.
<DaSkreech> Yeah All I see in there are logs
<blekos> My other partitions are mounted (can see them throug /storage media)
* DaSkreech sighs
<blekos> but their icons are not displayed on my desktop
<DaSkreech> Guess it deleted it before showing the error message
<_StefanS_> blekos: you should specifically select them to be shown
<blekos> pls note i have enabled
<blekos> by right click etc
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<blekos> configure desktop etc
<blekos> the thing is I used to have them on my desktop but after an update there are not there any more...
<_StefanS_> blekos: uhm, donno. Sorry
<DaSkreech> blekos: Gutsy?
<blekos> yes
<_StefanS_> blekos: well I cant make my harddisk to show either
<blekos> ha! just inserted my usb stick and now everything appeared on the desktop
<blekos> it must be a short of a bug
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: I think konqueror stores stuff directly in /tmp
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: It deleted it before it threw the message then
* DaSkreech should patch that
<nosrednaekim> that sucks.
* _StefanS_ is running 1920x1200 .. thats alot of desktop space :D
<_StefanS_> better use google maps to find my way around
<blekos> i try to install a .deb package with gdebi but i get the message
<blekos> The package file does not exist
<blekos> A nonexistent file has been selected for installation. Please select an existing .deb package file.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: shouldn't we install python-sip4-dev as standard to have Disks & Filesystems (mountconfig) to work out of the box?
<manchicken> Should we really have Ctrl-Tab as walking desktops when so many users are used to using that key combo for MDI switching?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I think it should stay as MDI, and then use the Super (win)-key for cycling desktops
<manchicken> Agreed.
<manchicken> That's what I always switch it to.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: me to ;)
<DaSkreech> manchicken: When did Ctrl+Tab become desktop switching?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: It's the default right now under Gutsy.
<manchicken> kmail seems to have settled down, which is nice.
<_StefanS_> what are we doing to solve those high and medium bugs in launchpad?
<DaSkreech> that sucks :)
<_StefanS_> Seems like there's quite a few that needs some closure
<_StefanS_> like that simple one i mentioned on disks & filesystems
<manchicken> If there are any python proggies that need a little attention I wouldn't mind hacking one of them for a little.
<manchicken> I've been playing with PyQt4 for a few days and I'm pretty comfortable with it.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: hmm, I did move a file in the hope that would get fixed
<_StefanS_> Riddell: still doesn't work unfortunately
<_StefanS_> Riddell: tested on a few machines here.
<DaSkreech> You know what I don't understand
<_StefanS_> what is that ? :D
<DaSkreech> ICQ almost never logs in on my install of Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> but does it easily on the live CD
<DaSkreech> I think kopete just hates me
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> anyway :) back to your previous discussion
<_StefanS_> heh
<sahin_w> Lure: I have to go... I will test your new kdepim package tomorrow, after your upload.
<Lure> sahin_w: ok, I had to rebuild once, so it is taking a bit long
<sahin_w> Lure: No problem. Bye!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I got a fix for #47412, will mail you the debdiff
<DaSkreech> bug 47412
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47412 in kde-guidance "Users&Groups: Small error in group handling" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47412
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: what ? :)
<Tm_T> I wonder where I could get nice looking Ubuntu contact cards pressed cheapest
<_StefanS_> gotta sleep. night all.
<manchicken> Lure: So did you not fix kdepim?
<manchicken> Somebody did.
<manchicken> And it's making my life much easier.
<Lure> manchicken: no, this is reverted version, but still have issues
<Lure> manchicken: I am building today;s snapshot just now and will put it in ppa for wider testing
<manchicken> kmail hasn't done anything insane for a few hours.
<manchicken> I thought it was your package.  I suppose not :)
<DaSkreech> Great Netscape preinstalled Weather bug for me. Thanks Marketing team!
<Lure> manchicken: does Ctrl-V (paste) into compose mail window crash for you?
<manchicken> Hmm...
<manchicken> Let me try... it's locking up...
<manchicken> kontact seems to be completely locked up now that I've Ctrl-V'd
<manchicken> Not redrawing or anything.
<manchicken> And down it goes.
<Lure> manchicken: exactly ;-)
<manchicken> Yes, kmail does crash when I Ctrl-V
<Lure> manchicken: ok, this is supposed to be fixed in today snapshot
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> That's always nice.
<manchicken> I ctrl-v quite a bit.
<Lure> manchicken: mouse paste does the same, so no workaround for paste :-(
<manchicken> Shift-insert?
<manchicken> right-click paste?  edit->paste?
<manchicken> If that's the case it sounds like it may be a kmail interfacing with klipper issue.
<manchicken> Or does it just use the normal X clipboard?  Dunno.
<manchicken> I'm guessing it'd use klipper
<ryanakca> Riddell: would a 'bzr diff' on the debian/ dir work as a debdiff?
<Lure> manchicken: it is X clipboard issue
<Lure> manchicken: I can paste now with latest snapshot ! ;-)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Ooh, lirc support is much better.
<Riddell> ryanakca: no, although it's usable too
<Riddell> I mean it's not a debdiff but it'll do the same job
<Lure> Riddell: new snapshot fixed paste bug, but pop3 behaves strange (starts plenty of kio_pop3s)
<Riddell> someone was complaining of that earlier
<DaSkreech> nixternal: pinf^Hg
<Riddell> mhb: I compiled kdelibs & base 3.5.5 and python-kde against them on gutsy and the konsole issue is exactly the same :(
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll run it threw sbuild, and if it builds (which it should), I'll stick the debdiff somewheres
<DaSkreech> hi hunger
<Lure> great, Hobbsee is in motu-uvf - I hope I still have some bonus points ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: is anybody working on python-qt4-dbus fix for kblueplugd crash on login?
<DaSkreech> Wow I hope xubuntu sorts itself out
<Lure> Riddell: today's snapshot is better for imap, but worse for pop (similar to your last snapshot) and it fixes paste crash
<Lure> Riddell: so not yet ready for archive
<Lure> Riddell: I have uploaded it to my ppa though for sahin_w to test his issue tommorow
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: what's the problem?
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: seems to be bleeding users cause it's too similar to ubuntu
* Lure loves ppa!
<ryanakca> Lure: how long is the wait to get your package built?
<Lure> ryanakca: probably an hour, maybe a bit more due to xen, but I am also uploading my private build to web space
<Lure> ryanakca: but pop3 is really bad
<Lure> ryanakca: but paste works which makes me happy at work (when I only have imap)
<ryanakca> pop3? like... pop3, imap, etc?
<ryanakca> ah
<Lure> ryanakca: yes, there is a bug with pop3 account - it starts 100s of kio_pop3 processes that hang the system and kmail finally dies (after all kind of wrong errors reported)
<Lure> ryanakca: imap works fine
<ryanakca> cool
<ryanakca> imap works fine here
<ryanakca> too
<Lure> Riddell: ups, I think I have overloaded muse ;-) - disk full
* ryanakca sticks to his local sbuild + lvm for testing builds... much quicker
<Lure> Riddell: ok, it was not me - it only has 50M space...
<mhb> nixternal: why do you stick with Kubuntu, the distro offering one app for each task? :o)
<Lure> mhb: that is not correct -> only one installed by default ;-)
<bobesponja> hey all, I'm using gutsy from today and kmail crashed when I do Ctrl+V to past text, am I the only one?
<mhb> Lure: right, I am just generalizing a bit to make fun of nixternal (but nice clean fun I hope) :o)
<mhb> bobesponja: no, you are like the 1000th one :o)
<mhb> bobesponja: you can be sure that we will do what we can to fix it
<Lure> Riddell: would you fancy an upload of kdepim with just Ctrl-V fix? I can prepare debdiff, but will not compile it as I need sleep?
<bobesponja> mhb: ok :), thanx
<mhb> bobesponja: don't thank me, Lure is the hard-working one to be thanked, see his last message
<Lure> mhb: actually I am just testing/building/hunting kdepim guys - they are hopefully fixing it ;-)
<bobesponja> ok thanx to Lure then
<bobesponja> chau
<mhb> Lure: by the way, have you tested pykde4 yet?
<Lure> mhb: no, still did not get my hands dirty with kde4 :-(
<Lure> mhb: but I plan to start playing with beta2, but most probably hacking digikam first (not python stuff)
<Riddell> Lure: upload, sure
<Lure> Riddell: it is not as simple as I though
<Lure> Riddell: several svn commits needed
<Lure> Riddell: but they have reverted some stuff that should fix pop3, so I am currently working on that and will upload to ppa tonight (hopefully)
<nixternal> mhb: I use Kubuntu cuz Riddell said he would beat me up if I didn't
<mhb> _Sime: hi, I'm having trouble compiling pykde4 on a amd64 arch, I've tried to google the issues and it might be int/SIP_SSIZE_T related. Just letting you know.
* Riddell nice passifist quaker
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> with a mean uppercut!
<mhb> wasn't that the popular violent video game?
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> I apologize for the small rudeness of that joke. To say the truth, Quakers aren't really known here in the Czech Rep (central Europe)
<Lure> Riddell: fyi, source is in my ppa https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive, I will tell you in the morning about the quality when it builds for me
<Riddell> Lure: ok, thanks
* Lure -> bed, nite all
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-04
<ryanakca> Hmm. dropping the kubuntu_9902_nspluginviewer_hangs_cpu.diff patch causes FTBFS...
* ryanakca pastebins
<Riddell> ryanakca: run buildprep
<Riddell> make -f debian/rules buildprep; debuild
<ryanakca> Ah, thanks :)
<mhb> pykde4 is mighty hard to compile
<allee> mhb: my best wishes are with you :)
<mhb> allee: I've tried, but g++ takes 75% of a 1GB RAM, then stops using CPU time and probably freezes in some way
<allee> mhb: can you point me to the diff.gz.  My laptop has 2 GB RAM.  Maybe this helps
<mhb> allee: I think it needs some time and more skilled amd64 testers... thanks for the offer, though
<mhb> :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: tried ppa?
<allee> mhb: k.  Bedtime here :) Nite
<mhb> allee: goodnight
<ryanakca> night allee
<mhb> ryanakca: no, but I don't think it will help
<ryanakca> mhb: is it a ressource problem, or a packaging type? if it's ressources... *shrugs* the ppa probably has more ressources/ram/cpu than your comp does... definetaly has more ressources than mine does
<mhb> ryanakca: I don't think it's a resources problem, I think it a code problem.
<ryanakca> hmm
<ryanakca> Riddell: no buildprep now that I look in rules... which explains why sbuild failed again
<mhb> ryanakca: woohoo! it was resources after all ... I never though I would say that, but 1GB RAM is not enough for me (and for pykde4) :o)
<ryanakca> hehe
<nosrednaekim> mhb: you managed to compile it?
<ryanakca> what did you compile it on?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: not yet, but I'm progressing
<mhb> ryanakca: my computer with swap on .o)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I gave up when I saw I needed SIP et al. I figured i'd wait till someone (like you!) released a .deb
<mhb> nosrednaekim: right.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: for some reason, whenever I have a dilemma like this (either sleep or build some cool app), the app wins :o)
<ryanakca> hehe
<nosrednaekim> what time is it? 2 in the morning>
<mhb> good guess, yes, two
<nixternal> what is the current state of compiz fusion in our repos? is it worth attempting to document installation for Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: please do, it works fine :)
<nixternal> thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> NP...and I think I can help out by writing a little documentation on how to get XGL working for those of us on the dark side.
<nixternal> xgl for ati cards correct?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nixternal> rock on, if you could write up something in plain text would be fine, unless you are down with docbook
<nosrednaekim> yeah. I'll do plain text.
<nosrednaekim> is it OK if it has some semi-HTML code in it for where I was the "code" type style?
<nixternal> that's fine
<nosrednaekim> ok, i'll try to have it to you by tomorrow afternoon.
<mhb> whoa! they made some smashing progress on the plasma kicker replacement! :o)
<ryanakca> hmm... could someone take a look at http://groupware.kubuntu.co.uk/~ryan/Log_for_failed_build_of_kdebase_3.5.7-1ubuntu18 and give me a couple ideas as to why dpkg-buildpackage dies please?
<ryanakca> I'm guessing it's due to the missing libgtk build dep?
<mhb> gtk/gtkmain.h:
<mhb> No such file or directory
<nosrednaekim> mhb: really?is it going to be in beta2?
<crimsun> right, you need libgtk2.0-dev at least
<ryanakca> Herm. wierd. just a sec
<ryanakca> I thought I had removed that patch
<ryanakca> thanks
<nixternal> compiz on gutsy for me has white borders around everything
<nixternal> and I can't get the cube, reflection stuff, none of it to work
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I guess it won't, because it's past beta2 tagging. I don't know what's keeping the release, though.
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: did you start emerald?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> didn't know I had to
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I guess one could just compile it for itself though.
<nixternal> I just did 'compiz --replace'
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: thats the only way I could get it working.
<nosrednaekim> install emerald and then run "emerald --replace" after running "compiz"
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> ok, somewhat better..no more white borders
<ryanakca> emerald-manager should let you change the theme, iirc.... I haven't used compiz/beryl in ages
<mhb> nosrednaekim: http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/kde4.png if you want to take a look
<nosrednaekim> k
<nixternal> ya, you can change the theme...but I can't get the cube to work, nor the reflections
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: run "ccsm"you migth have to turn that stuff on
<ryanakca> nixternal: is it enabled in the compiz-fusion manager?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: nice... I guess. better than nothing.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: compare with this one: http://vizzzion.org/images/blog/xinerama-kde4-beta2.png
<mhb> nosrednaekim: ^^ is what beta 2 should contain
<nosrednaekim> vizzzion..... hmm whose blog is that?Sebas's?
<mhb> yes
<nosrednaekim> mhb: WOAH! way too big :)
<nosrednaekim> I'd lag out if I tried loading that
<nixternal> yes I have it enabled
<nixternal> the manager is confusing, and retarded at the same time
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: yeah... the old one was better
<ryanakca> nixternal: is it better than the Beryl one? it was nice...
<nixternal> well, I think for documentation wise, I am going to link them to documentation instead of trying to write it right now...it is to buggy
<ryanakca> yeah
<nixternal> no matter what I enable, it isn't working
<nixternal> I have to admit though, what is working is kind of cool
<crimsun> (he has the vista UI emulator enabled)
<nixternal> bah
<nixternal> I did find a cool thing, but you have to use all 10 fingers just to use it :)
<nixternal> now how do I shut this junk off w/o restarting x?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: "kwin --replace"
<nixternal> oh well...gotta restart x anyways, nice crash
<nixternal> sudo apt-get remove that_garbage
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: eh.. I was faster than I thought. I have that XGL tutorial all written up.do you need it?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: how about putting it on the community documentation for the time being?
<nixternal> I will give it a shot later on my desktop since I have an ATI Radeon 9700 in it
<nosrednaekim> ok. sure.
<nosrednaekim> should I include the installation of the ATI drivers?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: eh...umm... where are the community docs?
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<nixternal> I think the ATI driver installation is already there, and so is XGL possibly, but if you have a way that works and is better than what is up there, just update then
<nosrednaekim> well, the Kubuntu way would be different than the ubuntu way..
<nosrednaekim> yech... I hate wikis... oh well :)
<nosrednaekim> hmm the ubuntu one is pretty good.
<nixternal> ya, I hate them too at times
<nixternal> will it work for Kubuntu as well?
<nosrednaekim> except it uses gedit.
<nosrednaekim> yeah..except for the above.
<nixternal> ya, just add some Kubuntu snippets in there
<nosrednaekim> two lines really..
<nixternal> easy fix then :)
<nixternal> I will just aim the docs at it then
<nosrednaekim> ok.. cool.
<nixternal> with a giant "BEWARE" sign :)
* nosrednaekim is scared.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> shh, he is here now
<Jucato> yay kmail works now :)
<Jucato> (I think)
<nixternal> all but pasting
<Jucato> aw.. :(
* nixternal builds a new kubuntu-docs package for da man
* nosrednaekim runs away! people talking!
* Jucato goes back to sleep...
<Jucato> terrible day yesterday :(
<nixternal> I just sent this guy $25,000 and he said in a few months he will send me $140,000,000
<nixternal> you can't beat that!
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: he wasn't from the Congo was he?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> yeah, that can't be beaten by 3 days of (almost) non-stop loud, out of tune, karaoke singing from my neighbor...
<nixternal> I think so
<nixternal> his brother was a King who just died
<nixternal> I think the same King who has died a few times a year now :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: haha
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: but now he is king?
<nixternal> Jucato: if my neighbors did such a thing...well can you sing karaoke from your bottom?
<Jucato> lol
<nosrednaekim> like his neighbors do... sure.
<nixternal> I keep getting the same spam messages...spamassassin and bogofilter both stink
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: pipe it through gmail...
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Jucato> gmail's spam filter is almost perfect... almost...
<nixternal> I do, gmail is just as bad
<nosrednaekim> really? I haven't gotten anything from it.
<nixternal> how is gmails spam filter good for everyone else, but totally stinks like crimsun for me?
<Jucato> I only get spam from gmail say.. um... a few times a month?
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> I get it umm, say a few times a day
<nixternal> actually, no I don't...maybe a few times a week
<nixternal> but gmail also blocks a ton of my dev mail as spam
<Jucato> hehe I'm so glad I'm not yet subscribed to that many ML's :P
<LaserJock> I had to cut back
<LaserJock> I figure if I can't manage it with gmail then it's just too much
<nixternal> heh
<nosrednaekim> everyone hide.. its the gnomefreak.
<nixternal> umm?
<nixternal> where?
<Jucato> ??
<nosrednaekim> LaserJock:
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> wrong person?
<nosrednaekim> oh.. I wasn't talking about gnomefreak..
<LaserJock> nosrednaekim: hehe
* Jucato thinks he bumped into a Qt/KDE list view widget problem...
* nosrednaekim , the problem,  bumps Jucato back.
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> LaserJock: btw, about that Hidden field in an app's .desktop file? I ran into something strange. If I add it to the file in /usr/share/applications/, it hides the menu entry. but if I do so in ~/.local/share/applications/ it doesn't.. I guess I'm missing something
<Jucato> aside from a few screws in my head...
<nixternal> I can return those screws whenever you need them back
<nixternal> my dad is making me a Tux cell phone case..it is going to be so cool
<Jucato> wow
<LaserJock> Jucato: hmmm
<Jucato> oh well... KDE must be doing something funky for the menu... or maybe it's Guh-NOME... dunno :)
<LaserJock> nah
<LaserJock> .local/share/applications should override /usr/share/applications
<LaserJock> unless possibly KDE isn't implementing the menu right
<Jucato> hence doing something funky :)
<LaserJock> but I think I remember aaron saying it should work
<Jucato> heh sometimes it's no fun working on a KDE 3.5.x feature when you know it won't be incorporated anymore :P
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: wiki edit done. feel free to link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<nixternal> thanks nosrednaekim!! you rock!
* nixternal gives nosrednaekim a kubuntu cookie
<Jucato> um question... is it normal that in a list view (KMail, KGet Show all links, Konqueror), when you filter out a specific set of items, then select them all with Ctrl+A
<nosrednaekim> APT!
<nixternal> Jucato: are you going to finish that?
<Jucato> er...
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> ... all items, even those unfiltered, get selected?
<nixternal> I would have to say no
<Jucato> no, as in it happens to you too but shouldn't happen? or no, it doesn't happen to you?
<nosrednaekim> or no as in it sounds like it shouldn't happen but I have never seen it
<Jucato> try it, kmail or konqi in list view...
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: how do you unfilter in list view?
<Jucato> did you use the fliter search bar or just the menu?
<nosrednaekim> in list view I couldn't see the filter bar
<Jucato> ah you have to add it though. or you can use Tools -> Filter
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nixternal> 20:42:11 [ nosrednae]  or no as in it sounds like it shouldn't happen but I have never seen it
<nixternal> that one there :)
<Jucato> gee... am I always the only one to run into these corner cases? O.o
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: ok... so I tried that... I flitered all but python programs in a DIr out and then ctrl+aed and then right clicked on the python files selected and copied them to anyother DIR. Only the python files wnet
<nixternal> Jucato: that is because you mess around with everything :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: after you select Ctrl+A, reset the Filter so that nothing will get filtered
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok
<Jucato> nixternal: hahah ;0
<Jucato> er.. :)
<nosrednaekim> when I reset the filter.... nothing is selected
<Jucato> hm.. ok... :)
<nosrednaekim> bug maybe?
<Jucato> unless it's an intended feature :)
<nosrednaekim> its not a bug..... its a FEATURE!
<Jucato> ah ok! it only happens if you use the filter text field in the toolbar. doesn't happen if you use the Tools menu
<Jucato> the effects in konqueror is a bit... dangerous...
<Jucato> screenshot time...
<nosrednaekim> ah!
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/stuff/filters.png
<Jucato> may I direct your attention to the screenshot. both showing the same location...
<Jucato> the right panel just shows how many files there are
<Tm_T> Jucato: yay, you have lowdotted fonts
<Jucato> low dotted?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: thats scary..
<Tm_T> I mean, your font doesnt use many dots really
<Jucato> ah.. um... ok...
* Jucato pretends he comprehended that heh
<Tm_T> Jucato: small comparison: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Jucato> hm...
<LaserJock> why is there so much kde stuff in -backports?
<Tm_T> active development and constant releases?
<Jucato> heh and before some were complaining that kde stuff aren't in backports but are in kubuntu.org instead hehehe
<LaserJock> seems like it kinda defeats the purpose ot put stuff in -backports
<nosrednaekim> LaserJock: what purpose?
<LaserJock> well, generally we don't put stuff in -backports that is important
<nosrednaekim> KDE4 isn't...
<LaserJock> no, there's almost all of kde3 in there as well
<LaserJock> or at least it looks like it to me
<Jucato> kde updates
<nosrednaekim> kde 3.5.7?
<Jucato> amarok usually
<Tm_T> is it our fault KDE keep releasing bugfixes?
<LaserJock> I guess it's mostly koffice I see
<LaserJock> and lots of libs
<LaserJock> Tm_T: I'm not saying it is
<LaserJock> but how much goes into -updates and how much goes to -backports?
<Jucato> LaserJock: does -updates accomodate version updates? I mean like KOffice 1.6.3 if the one in main is 1.6.2?
<Tm_T> no
<Jucato> one reason to use backports then :)
<Jucato> or kubuntu.org...
<nosrednaekim> here's a nice little kubuntu testimonial.... ya'll rock! http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/08/another-convert.html
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> <3
<Jucato> :3
<LaserJock> hmm, why does kde4base-dev pull in stuff like kdepimlibs5, et. al ?
<Tm_T> because it depends on it
<Tm_T> KDE4 has nice integration stuff related to any personal information
<Jucato> because kde*libs5 is for KDE 4
<Jucato> blame Debian's naming
<holycow> aha!
<holycow> hey dudes
<holycow> nice work on including kbfx in kubuntu
<holycow> thats one kickass menuing app
<holycow> does anyone reember how to enable kdm themes?
<holycow> can someone tell me why they are disabled?
<Jucato> !changethemes | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jucato> last link ^^^
<Jucato> btw, Kubuntu uses a KDM theme by default. so it isn't disabled
<Tm_T> holycow: btw this is not support channel ;)
<holycow> i know its not a support channel, did i ask HOW to customize ubuntu?
<holycow> i asked WHY  devel decision was made however
<Jucato> [10:27]  <holycow> does anyone reember how to enable kdm themes?
<Tm_T> muhahah
<holycow> just curious if there some technical issue i should be aware of
<LaserJock> I meant though that I thought that kde4base would be just the basics and that kdepim would depend on it, not hte other way around
<Jucato> sounds like a "how" to me...
<Jucato> holycow: again, kdm themes are not disabled
<Tm_T> LaserJock: well kdepimlibs is part of KDE4 basics
<holycow> lol you right, that was ahow meant more as a why .. but alas
<Jucato> LaserJock: er no. kdepimlibs is different from kdepim
<holycow> ah could be maybe this distupgrade then. interesting, when i tried it last night they were
* Tm_T hugs holycow 
<holycow> you had to read a readme on it
<holycow> today that popup is gone but kdm themes aren't applied
<holycow> okay good to know
<manchicken> I wonder if kdepim folks know that there are two meta-a accessors in the Edit Contact screen....
<Tm_T> manchicken: where?
<manchicken> In "Edit Contact", if you hit meta-a, you'll see that there are two matches found.
<Tm_T> in what part?
<Tm_T> kaddressbook?
<manchicken> The "Add" button under the phone numbers, and then the "Apply" button.
<manchicken> kabc
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Jucato> ah yes
<Tm_T> let me check whats here
<Jucato> accessors = accelerator/hot keys... didn't get that one immediately :)
<Tm_T> manchicken: hmm, in US English that is?
<Jucato> Add (under the Home, Work, Mobile number fields) and Apply (beside OK and Cancel)
<Tm_T> US English that is?
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: ALT I think..
<Jucato> that is what? O.o
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> Jucato: in what language?
<Jucato> US
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> can you try with british?
<manchicken> Tm_T: Yeah
<manchicken> ALT, yes.
* Jucato would have to install a new language first...
<Jucato> not exactly sure how I would go about that though....
<Tm_T> run app like KDE_LANG=en_GB kate
<Jucato> or kaddressbook?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> follow the pattern ;)
* Tm_T has trilingual desktop
<Jucato> I don't haveUS English
<Jucato> er
<Jucato> sorry
<Tm_T> en_GB, cy and fi
<Jucato> nothing changed.. mabye I don't have en_GB?
<Tm_T> you have to install lang packs ofcourse :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: taking a looong time hahaha
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Jucato> downloading the English language
<nosrednaekim> I can be heard here.
<Jucato> Tm_T: still the same... after en_GB
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: you...
<Tm_T> Jucato: interesting
<Tm_T> Jucato: btw this channel has been quiet lately :(
<Jucato> yeah :(
<LaserJock> well, I could ask more questions, but I figured you guys were tired of me
<LaserJock> ;-)
<nosrednaekim> nope... we aren't tired of you.
<Jucato> LaserJock: us? tired of you? when?
<LaserJock> kdebase includes kate and konqi right?
<Jucato> for kde3, yes
<LaserJock> and kde4base for kde4
<Jucato> kate's gone in kde4
<Jucato> only kwrite remains...
<nosrednaekim> from kde4base, yea
* Jucato sobs
<nosrednaekim> not from KDE..
<LaserJock> what?
<LaserJock> where is kate then?
<Jucato> sorry. I meant.
<Jucato> kate is not in kdebase in kde4 anymore
<Jucato> it's in kdesdk
<stdin> it's not gone, it's just moved in to the kde4sdk package for some unknown reason :p
<nosrednaekim> thats an odd place to put it.
<Jucato> it isnt really...
<Jucato> but I'd prefer it to be the default text editor anyway
<LaserJock> ok, so I got kde4base, kde4edu, and now kde4sdk is installing
<manchicken> I really like dolphin.
<Jucato> good for you :)
<Jucato> I'm wondering if dolphin will have a right-click to Compress service menu :(
<nixternal> make one!
<Jucato> don't know how :)
<nixternal> Commando is the greatest movie ever!
<Jucato> I thought you were going to say Kommando hahah
<nixternal> I should have
<nixternal> that is my old chinchilla's name
<Jucato> ok starving... later :)
<Jucato> much much later
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Any python apps with bugs that need squishing?  I could use to play with Python a bit.
<nixternal> ya, same here actually
<nixternal> Riddell: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-docs/
<nixternal> anyone using translations with Kubuntu, could you please test the .deb in that ^^ directory to see how the firefox frontpage works for you
<LaserJock> wahoo, it works
<nixternal> what is that LaserJock?
<LaserJock> kde4 stuff
<LaserJock> not really sure how to tell the difference yet, but I got some stuff to start up anyway
<Tm_T> nixternal: roger
<Tm_T> nixternal: err, can be or cannot be tested in feisty?
<nixternal> gutsy only
<nixternal> man, I almost forgot to do my laundry
<nixternal> I would have had to go to class tomorrow stinkin'
<Tm_T> shame you remembered
<Tm_T> stinky nixternal <3
<nixternal> hahah, you are sick
<mantha> wow, cool
<nixternal> you in kde4 now?
<LaserJock> yeah
<nixternal> I don't think that uploading to a PPA should close bugs when you have (LP: #xxxxx) in the changelog
<LaserJock> full session
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> hasn't crashed on you yet? impressive
<LaserJock> nixternal: yeah, file a bug on that if you don't find one
<LaserJock> no, no crashing
<nixternal> awesome
<LaserJock> I've only used konversation and dolphin so far though
<LaserJock> I wish the kde4 package description had what apps were installed
<LaserJock> I have no idea what I'm doing ;-)
<nixternal> filed
<nixternal> they will eventually, that is the descriptions
<nixternal> take a look at konsole..I really love how crisp the monospace fonts are in KDE 4 compared to KDE 3
<nixternal> and gnome for that matter
<nixternal> alt+f2 is the new krunner app...it is pretty cool
<nixternal> actually, if you are using beta 1, I don't think krunner works
<nixternal> KMenu -> Run Program does though I think
<LaserJock> wow, configuration in konsole applies like immediately
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> same as in KDE 3 I believe
<nixternal> been awhile since I changed the config
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUoetesHdRU
<nixternal> :)
<LaserJock> I'm liking the kde4 menu much better
<LaserJock> what's the name of the panel, still kicker?
<nixternal> right now it is, but it will all be a part of plasma
<nixternal> the menu, the kicker, and the desktop will all be one app called plasma
<LaserJock> hmm, interesting
<nixternal> I am wondering about that..if it will be like explorer in windows...if it crashes, it all crashes
<LaserJock> brb, I better get back into a kde3 session before it all explodes around my head ;-)
<LaserJock> nixternal: does kopete do jabber? I don't see anything
<nixternal> ys
<nixternal> yes
<LaserJock> kopete from kde4 I mean
<nixternal> I don't see why it wouldn't
<LaserJock> hmm, don't see it
<LaserJock> no gtalk either
<Jucato> kopete for KDE 4 is unfinished afaik. you're going to have to use the KDE 3 version
<LaserJock> yeah, noticed it was kinda touchy
<Jucato> no official word about it yet though... I think
<LaserJock> what are .kss files?
<Jucato> wild guess... stylesheets?
<Jucato> er no.. screensaver
<Jucato> LaserJock: it seems to be a KDE ScreenSaver
<LaserJock> oh, interesting
<_StefanS_> morning
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I think it would be nice to have dolphin include the "^ Up" button now that we're using it default. Konqueror had this button on by default
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I can provide a patch for it, if you like.
<_StefanS_> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> anyone know of a good linux bluetooth dongle?
<Lure> Riddell: some complains by seigo in comment about ubuntu vs. kubuntu: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/08/another-convert.html
<_StefanS_> Lure: those comments arent really valid anymore since we got the restricted-drivers manager for kde (?) right
<Lure> _StefanS_: not sure really - I was not offered restroicted-extras through restricted-manager
<Lure> _StefanS_: it might be something missing
<Lure> _StefanS_: I am more concerned about voiced opinion that kubuntu is 2nd class
<_StefanS_> Lure: well thats his opinion.. I was never too fond of Seigo
<hunger> Lure: That is a valid complaint IMHO.
<_StefanS_> Lure: guess he should just use SuSE instead, and have fun with Yast2.
<Lure> _StefanS_: I like the fact that kubuntu is used by many kde developers and messages by such opinion makers as seigo are important (imho)
<_StefanS_> Lure: well, I was offered to install GPIO drivers through the restricted drivers manager, so I dont really see it not working
<Lure> _StefanS_: yep, need to check ubuntu CD sometime to see the delta...
<_StefanS_> Lure: maybe he just used feisty where the restricted manager is not present
<_StefanS_> donno..
<Lure> _StefanS_: I am sure he used feisty
<mhb> multimedia issue is a problematic one
<_StefanS_> mhb: well dont know if you could make some placeholders for all calls to media decoders, and notify that way
<_StefanS_> mhb: much like the redhat + mp3 issue
<_StefanS_> mhb: albeit it was simple in comparison, I know ;)
<mhb> actually, the problem is not caused by Kubuntu that much. You see, I talked with kaffeine devs the other day in #kaffeine the other day, and of course they would like to see that, and of course not for KDE3
<mhb> and a volunteer project like Kubuntu will not likely find someone who will code it up even though he knows that he would have to code it again very soon
<mhb> ahh, complicated sentences :o) I like those.
<_StefanS_> err, I think I know what you mean.. maintenance
<Hobbsee> does someone want to do some work on kdenetwork bugs?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: pick me pick me :D
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I can help probably :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yay!
<_StefanS_> wooohoo
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: fix, find patches, etc
<_StefanS_> what needs to be done?
<Hobbsee> cut down the bug list, find patches
<Hobbsee> file/link the upstream counterparts
<_StefanS_> seems like not all applies to gutsy
<Hobbsee> no, but the kdenetwork module hasnt changed very much, either
<_StefanS_> how would we fix that high kpppd bug that applies to 6.06LTS?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: locate kppp.README.Debian and read it
<Jucato> _StefanS_: no need for an up arrow in Dolphin. that's what the crumb bar toolbar (or whatever is it's official name) is for
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: but yeah, it would be good if we could just enable it by default.  i'm not sure why we dont, etc.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: my wife didnt know what to do. She was used to konqy's Up button. I think the usuability it broken
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: hardly anyone touches teh bug list, etc, so it all gets ignored.
<_StefanS_> it/is
<Jucato> imho, just  needs a way of doing things. Dolphin isn't Konqueror...
<Jucato> although yes, it does invovle change, which is more difficult for some (of us... :( )
<_StefanS_> an Up button wouldn't hurt IMHO
<_StefanS_> I miss it too
<Jucato> re: aseigo's comment, just because a feature is in gutsy, and just because he's using feisty to install on a relative's computer makes the comment invalid. there are still 2 months until that becomes invalid, and even by then not everyone will be immediately using Gutsy :)
<Jucato> of course, someone should tell him about new things to look forward to in Gutsy :)
<Jucato> anyway, off to buy food. I'm starving...
* hunger wonders why he can not empty the trash in dolphin.
<Jucato> hunger: you can't restore either
<Jucato> thanks for reminding me of that issue. forgot to note it down...
<_StefanS_> I would be too dangerous to have the users emptying trash all the time. They might loose something :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I got my 24" screen btw,  damn its large :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: yay!! heeheh
<Jucato> I would need a bigger room to have a monitor that big
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yeah it does take up some space !
* hunger thinks thrash should have the same icon independent of whether something is in it or not.
<Jucato> btw, the fact that by default Dolphin doesn't ask you whether you want to move to trash or not doesn't help
<_StefanS_> Jucato: but the resolution is just great
<hunger> I always catch people emptying the trash as soon as they delete something because it is so untidy to have the full trashcan icon.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> silly people
<hunger> Jucato: Not silly, just tidy.
<_StefanS_> hmm who decided to switch to dolphin anyways?
<_StefanS_> I thought it was something we were doing for kde4
<Jucato> Tonio did I think...
* mhb commented on aseigos blog post, btw
<Jucato> as a "transition" to KDE 4...
<Jucato> (if that's the case we could have also switched to kwrite by default...)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well thats great, but isn't the kde3 version of dolphin like ages behind kde4 version?
<Jucato> we are using the D3lphin version...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: is that better?
<Jucato> https://marrat.homelinux.org/D3lphin
<_StefanS_> im there.. is it an effort to match kde4 features?
<Jucato> if it is, it's far behind...
<Jucato> oooh we're only using 0.9.1
<Jucato> 0.9.2 fixes my sidebar issue
<_StefanS_> I'm just concerned that the impact on usuability is left further behind even compared to konqy. I think the kioslaves are particulary slow
* Jucato is still uneasy about the whole thing though...
<Jucato> but if manchicken loves it. hehehe
<_StefanS_> he does?
<Jucato> [11:42]  <manchicken> I really like dolphin.
<Jucato> 5 hours ago hehehe
<_StefanS_> he must be on overdose because he got a new laptop... he's not paying attention
<Jucato> strange though, Dolphin's main raison d'etre is to be a more usable file manager. I guess usability still means different things for some people :)
<Jucato> but the Up botton is not really a big issue imho...
<Jucato> anyway, I'm really starving... brb
<norsetto> anyone on kubuntu/i386 willing to test bug 137222? Hobbsee is excused :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137222 in adept "Adept description field is wrong" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137222
<mhb> Hobbsee: is it the new policy to mark bugs as invalid instead of incomplete?
<mhb> Hobbsee: when a crash log is incomplete
<Hobbsee> mhb: now that we ahve apport and such, it seems to be changed to a "please rereport if you find this again"
<Riddell> viviersf: pong
<Riddell> _StefanS_: dolphin has buttons for the directories in its address bar
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes, I know. But like I said its not that apparent to all users
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and having the Up really makes it resemble what you are used to
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I trying to make a strong case :D
<Jucato> and dolphin devs will try to make a strong counter case too hehehe
<Riddell> mhb: did you have a fix for pyqt dbus?
<mhb> Riddell: I guess so
<mhb> Riddell: should I make a debdiff? Is dokos reasoning known yet?
<Riddell> mhb: I've not spoken to hi about it
<Lure> Riddell: latest revert of pop3 mess does not build :-(
<Riddell> mhb: make a debdiff and I'll show it to him
<Riddell> Lure: arg
<Lure> Riddell: will need to hunt guys in #kontact for proper build fix
<Lure> Riddell: if this will not be done today, I will work at least on paste bug-fix backport
<Lure> Riddell: as otherwise the version in gutsy does not crash anymore
<Riddell> mhb: do you think that the python fork pty issue is much worse in gutsy than it was in edgy or feisty?
<mhb> Riddell: I have mailed him, but he has not replied
<Lure> Riddell: general problem with enterprise branch: they add new features (=large commits) daily, so they break different stuff quite often
<mhb> Riddell: I think it is essential to have a graphical dist-upgrade working
<Riddell> viviersf: do you have a time when you expect to use the enterprise packages in a release?
<Riddell> mhb: that wasn't what I asked :)
<Riddell> mhb: I tested the feisty->gutsy upgrade on my 600MB memory machine and it worked for the upgrade, but crashed without of memory when it did the remove packages (which forks a second konsole pty)
<mhb> Riddell: right. It was no problem pre-edgy. Edgy-Feisty graphical upgrade worked because of the magic fix nobody knows. The users have not tried Feisty-Gutsy much. Gutsy is also affected in gdebi-kde, so one can say it is twice as worse :o)
<mhb> Riddell: if I devote the whole weekend on fixing it, would that be a problem?
<Lure> Riddell: the fix for python-qt4-dbus should be simple (just missing links) so I am not sure why we are waiting
<Riddell> mhb: but forking a konsole pty in edgy does also use up a large chunk of memory doesn't it?
<Riddell> mhb: not at all, but where would you start?  I'm pretty much out of ideas myself
<Lure> Riddell: if we are talking about kblueplugd issue ;-)
<Riddell> mhb: I compiled all the edgy packages on gutsy yesterday and it didn't make any difference
<mhb> Riddell: I will try to hunt the red herring - the magic "KWriteD" line that doesnt appear in Gutsy but does in the magically fixed Edgy
<Riddell> Lure: because it was broken when doko fixed the packaging on the package and we're worried he had a good reason to do it that way
<mhb> Riddell: at first I thought it is simply not written anymore, but I think I saw a kDebug still there
<Lure> Riddell: right, I have seen his complaint about merge in last developer report
<mhb> Riddell: I am sorry I cant participate much in this bug squashing week - for the next three days I have to take part in some uni-preparation camping nonsense :o)
<Jucato> anyone know how to make Dolphin/D3lphin servicemenus or where to put them? :(
<Riddell> mhb: I'm not sure if kwrited is relevant, it's a daemon that lets you send messages to other user's ptys
<Riddell> Jucato: /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/
<Jucato> thanks
<Riddell> mhb: http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2003/01/msg00582.html
<Riddell> looks like allee knows all
<mhb> Riddell: I know it could be a red herring, but it is the only starting point I have
<mhb> perhaps the all-knowing allee helps .o)
<Riddell> mhb: it's annoying how this only happens with pykde, if it happened in c++ code it would be easier to use valgrind or the like
<viviersf> Riddell, the gutsy one is starting now. Should be dont in 30 mins
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, looks like the libgtk build-dep is still needed for KDE base
<Riddell> ryanakca: ?
<Riddell> why?
<ryanakca> (nsplugin)
<Riddell> did you remove the patch and run buildprep
* ryanakca pastebins
<ryanakca> yep, and as for buildprep, there's no buildprep in the rules unless you just added it
<Riddell> yes there is, it's there for all kde packages from cdbs's kde.mk
<Riddell> and runless you run that, it will still think it needs gtk
<Riddell> make -f debian/rules buildprp
<Riddell> make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> debuild
<ryanakca> Ah. it needs to be run with sudo... sorry, my bad
<Jucato> I can't seem to add any service menu to d3lphin, although it works in konqi... :(
<ryanakca> Just figured out what the 'id -u = 0' meant
<Riddell> ryanakca: use fakeroot
<Riddell> Jucato: you put it in the d3lphin directory presumably?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> in the directory you mentioned. here's the service menu: http://jucato.org/stuff/compress.desktop
<Jucato> currently dolphin doesn't have one to compress files (as tar.gz and tar.bz2 only )
<Riddell> Jucato: all/all -> all/allfiles
<Jucato> but that would exclude directories too, right?
* Jucato is trying to somehow recreate the Ark service menu... :(
<Riddell> Jucato: there's already a Compress Here option for directories
<Jucato> hm.. oh ok :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: I supposed 'debuild -S -sa -kE95EDDC9' would work instead of 'debuild'?
* Jucato tries again
<ryanakca> s/supposed/suppose/
<Jucato> Riddell: yay thanks! that worked. I guess all/all conflicts with the inode/directory service menus (ark_compress and _extract)?
<Riddell> ryanakca: you don't need -sa since this isn't a new .orig, and if you put your name and e-mail in the changelog then it should use your gpg key automatically
<Riddell> Jucato: dunno, it was just a guess :)
<Jucato> Riddell: lol! smart guess :)
* ryanakca grumbles at only having 20 minutes before starting a new school year
<ryanakca> ok, thanks
<Jucato> now to figure out how to have a Restore from trash feature...
<Riddell> ryanakca: that's exciting, think of all the new things you'll learn
<ryanakca> Hehe :D
<Jucato> hehe
* Jucato is a can't wait to go to (online) school next year...
<ryanakca> Riddell: herm. do you want me to send you the current bzr diff, so you can work/commit today, or do I have time to/can I finish tonight
<Riddell> ryanakca: tonight is fine
<Jucato> Anyway, Compress service menu here http://jucato.org/kde/compress.desktop if anyone likes/needs to use it or put it in Kubuntu :)
* Jucato goes for dinner.. and yes I suck at making debdiffs...
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies, thanks :)
<Riddell> Jucato: thanks, I'll add that
<mhb> _Sime: can I do something for pykde4 to make that error I poked you about last night disappear?
<Riddell> you're probably better asking on the pykde list
<_Sime> mhb: which error?
<mhb> _Sime: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/680910
<mhb> _Sime: some int/ssize_t edits make it go away, but I'm not sure if it's the right thing to do
<mhb> amd64 arch
<_Sime> which python version?
<mhb> 2.5.1
<_Sime> post it to the mailing list
<mhb> right.
<mhb> thank you
<mhb> the pyqt@riverbank one?
<_Sime> yes
<mhb> thanks, just making sure :o)
<Riddell> Hobbsee|Remote: ping
<Riddell> Hobbsee|Remote: are we having a meeting today?
<Hobbsee|Remote> Riddell: oh....curses!
<Hobbsee|Remote> i *knew* i was forgetting something of importance!
<Riddell> Hobbsee|Remote: what time?
<Hobbsee|Remote> Riddell: i never emailed the ML at all.
<Riddell> best do it now then
<Riddell> or I can do it if you want
<Hobbsee> Riddell: would you prefer a night meeting, or sometime during the day?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I don't mind
<Riddell> whenever you can make it
<mhb> who's got a meeting?
<Hobbsee> mhb: kubuntu developers.
<mhb> oh really?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ideally, + 12 hours, but that makes it quite late for you guys.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 1300 UTC thursday would be nice from my end
<Hobbsee> but that may be hard for europe.
* Hobbsee is stuck with working a few late night shifts, which means that she wont be up in the morning much
<Hobbsee> well, not early
* Hobbsee has trashed her body a bit too much, again.
<mhb> hmm, I won't be there wednesday/thursday, but I have been on far too many meetings in a row anyway :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: away?
<mhb> yeah, some crazy uni preparation camping
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> yay, uni.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well pick a time and stick to it
<Hobbsee|Remote> Riddell: can you do 1300 utc thursday?
<Hobbsee|Remote> Riddell: i didnt want to pick something that the majority fo people cant get to
<Riddell> I can sure
<Jucato> hm... I'm worried about trash:/ in Dolphin... and since I have no idea how it's implemented in the first place... :(
<Hobbsee|Remote> Riddell: great :)
<Jucato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jucato> er.. nvm.
<sahin_w> Lure: Have you uploaded the new kdepim packages to somewhere?
<_StefanS_> what about bumping dolphin to 0.9.2 - anyone working on that?
<Jucato> yay you asked about that heheh
<Jucato> saves me from beind told "submit a debdiff" :P
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> i almost it packaged anyways
<_StefanS_> have it
<Jucato> although I did realize that you can edit the Bookmarks sidebar, but no drag & drop..
<Jucato> I'm still a bit uneasy about Trash management in D3lphin though...
<Riddell> _StefanS_: would be great if you packaged it, please include Jucato's compress.desktop too
<_StefanS_> it has no mgmt?
<Riddell> Jucato: that seems like the last notable issue with it
<_StefanS_> right, i'll look at it
<Jucato> _StefanS_: basically you can't restore and empty from trash:/
<Jucato> you can Empty only from the applet or in Konqueror
<Jucato> Riddell: seems like it. otherwise I'm satisfied :)
<Jucato> (finally satisfied, that is, heh!)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: http://jucato.org/kde/compress.desktop for the service menu. rename it if needed :)
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi viviersf
<Hobbsee> Lure: for soundconverter, is the source ready for uploading, from your ppa?
<Hobbsee> Lure: oh, it's still got a ppa version
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ok thanks, I will include it
<Jucato> _StefanS_: thanks... although I'm thinking of other issues with it as well... although limitations with ark's command line options
<Jucato> I just thought of a use case: what if in, in a directory, there are 5 subdirectories and 5 files, but the user wants to only compress 3 files and 1 or 2 directories. that would be impossible right now with Dolphin. :(
<nixternal> Riddell: I put up a doc update in my PPA if you didn't catch that
<Riddell> nixternal: I didn't, should I upload?
<nixternal> yes, I have 1 week left until string freeze and I am trying to get a jump on translations
<viviersf> Riddell, okay newest kontact is built
<viviersf> seems to work fine
<nixternal> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-docs/
* Jucato is completely stumped on this dolphin issue :(
<Riddell> Lure: seen that ^^
<Riddell> viviersf: are you able to give Lure access?
<viviersf> yeah sure
<viviersf> he can just ping me when hes here
<viviersf> Riddell, my version is 3.5.6 still tho
<viviersf> but he can aptitude install to test it :)
<Kuhrscher> Hmm, is definitively nobody willing to do this little favor for us translators: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-August/001903.html
<Kuhrscher> :(
<Riddell> we are, alas, not overflowing with developers
<nixternal> I don't even see upstream translators in the about dialogs now
<_StefanS_> Jucato: basic dolphin 0.9.2 package seems to work now. Just need existing patches and your compress servicemenu integrated.
<mhb> Kuhrscher: heh, you force the Rosetta folks to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/46982 and I will do that for you :o)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [High,In progress] 
<nixternal> mhb: hahaha
<nixternal> or better yet, get um to start translating the Kubuntu docs :)
<mhb> nixternal: because of this bug, our (Czech) translations are full of "BROKEN TRANSLATION" strings whenever there is a plural form
<Jucato> _StefanS_: great! trying to figure out the Restore from Trash code between D3lphin and Dolphin in KDE 4...
<nixternal> that bug is still about?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: great, do send me the patch once you find it.
<nixternal> jeesh
<Jucato> is there a quick and dirty way to compile and test patches? w/o pbuilder and stuff? :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: debuild?
<Jucato> hm.. ok never used that before hehe
<mhb> nixternal: yes, and if nobody actually explains to the Rosetta folks we're being laughed at for this, it won't be fixed in Gutsy either
<Jucato> almost tempted to use checkinstall hehehe
<_StefanS_> Jucato: think its in devscripts
<nixternal> where at in kdelibs would something like this go anyways?
<Jucato> if only users (konqueror lovers) could see how much libkonq stuff dolphin uses... :)
<Jucato> oh how I love Sho_'s split views in Yakuake :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> er.. another quick question... when I apt-get source dolphin, does it apply the debian/patches/ to the source code already?
<_StefanS_> nope
<_StefanS_> only after debuild
* Jucato might try the ./configure, make, make install route just for tonight...
<Jucato> aw shucks...
<_StefanS_> just do sudo apt-get build-dep dolphin to have all the stuff you need to build it
<nixternal> ahh, kaboutdata.cpp and kaboutdata.h
<Jucato> _StefanS_: doing that now...
<Jucato> argh I hate these cramming/crash courses... makes me so tense :)
<Kuhrscher> nixternal: I fear we will never get this bug fixed.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: its always like that
<Kuhrscher> I meant mhb not nixternal ;-)
<mhb> Kuhrscher: haha, yes. Do you know where the translation dialog is defined?
<Kuhrscher> mhb, nixternal: At the moment I am the only one in german translation team who works on all the Kubuntu stuff. But at the moment I am so frustrated that I am about to give up... :(
<Kuhrscher> mhb: yes, sure
<Kuhrscher> one moment
<Kuhrscher> kdelibs/kdecore/kaboutdata.cpp
<nixternal> yes, but wouldn't that mean we would have to add a line in each application for translators then?
<Kuhrscher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/133817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133817 in rosetta "Make KDE translation credits nicer" [Medium,In progress] 
<Kuhrscher> nixternals: Have a look at the Ubuntu dialog. For more or less the same result, we just need to add a new section into kaboutdata.cpp where the launchpad translators could get listed.
<nixternal> that's no problem, but where are the translators getting listed? I have opened up 4 apps and looked at the about dialog and haven't seen one mention of translation
<Kuhrscher> nixternal: In the about-dialog?
<mhb> nixternal: aren't you using english?
<Kuhrscher> In german it is called "bersetzer"
<nixternal> mhb: ahh, that's why
<nixternal> don't look like it would be that difficult of a fix
* nixternal heads to skewl
<Riddell> if you're using english no translators will be listed
<Riddell> it adds another tab
<Riddell> british english should work
<Riddell> hi Stecchino, were you going to send me a more complete proposal?
<nixternal> Riddell: I can take a look at it later today if you would like...don't think I will have many questions really on implementing this with a patch
<Kuhrscher> nixternal: Would be great :)
<Stecchino> I was planning to but then the questions started coming and just put most of it in there
<nixternal> OK, I am going to go learn how to program incorrectly in java now (darn US education system)
<nixternal> bbiab
<Kuhrscher> nixteral: in bug 133817 I posted a design proposal and a screenshot :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133817 in rosetta "Make KDE translation credits nicer" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133817
<Stecchino> Riddell: any more detailed then I put in the questions would be concerning budget and such...
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, it seems you would need to patch kdecore/kaboutdata.cpp, adding a new method for LP translations
<mhb> nixternal: then, call this method inside ./kdeui/kaboutapplication.cpp I guess
<mhb> Kuhrscher: by the way, Rosetta puts the information in there automagically? Is it possible to "tell" her that it should put the translations into another msgstr?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: I don't exactly kown this is handeled. I talked with Danilos about this issue. He definitvely knows.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: sorry to bother you. I've installed dolphin's build-deps and devscripts. so basically I run "debuil -rfakeroot binary" in the source directory?
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> hm... so basically D3lphin has no context for Trash.. great! :/
* Mez growls at his PC
* Jucato carefully waves at Mez
* Mez waves back and gorlws
<Riddell> Stecchino: I don't think that's necessary
<Mez> I have no idea why it's refusing to play a free format
<Jucato> my head's gonna explode with Dolphin... :/
<ScottK> Hobbsee: What month are we in right now?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: er....darn.
<ScottK> OK.  I figured this was better than a snarky reply on the mailing list.
<ubuntu> 2007!
<Hobbsee> ScottK: fixed :P
<ScottK> Cool.
<Hobbsee> ubuntu, no, it's 2009.
<Jucato> ...
<ubuntu> Oh did I nod off?
* ScottK must have overslept.
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> at least, it is here in australia.
<Hobbsee> you people are just backwards.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | Meeting Thursday 1300UTC
* ubuntu licks his thumb and rubs out beta 1 in favour of beta 2
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, thanks
* Jucato computes again...
<Jucato> ah 9pm..
<ubuntu> 200-9 PM
<nixternal> 1300 ey
<nixternal> I will be able to make it for the first hour
<Hobbsee> hopefully the meeting is only an hour regardless.
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> OK, everything is crashing here
<nixternal> kded and konqueror
* Jucato yays
<nixternal> I am getting some weird line horizontally across the screen as well
<seele> anyone going to boston?
<Hobbsee> seele: Riddell probably is
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when does the sponsorship list come out?
<Riddell> goodness knows
<Riddell> I was told to supply e-mail addresses by last week
<Jucato> ah UDS.. :(
* Jucato waves hello to seele
<Hobbsee> rightg
<Riddell> Jucato: why so sad?
<seele> Riddell: it begins 27 October instead of 28, correct?
* seele waves to Jucato 
<Riddell> seele: something begins 27th, I can't tell you what it is though, but I'm pretty sure it's the part you'll be invited to
<seele> ah hah
<Jucato> Riddell: not being able to go to any UDS :(
* Jucato gets back to work on Dolphin...
<Lure> Riddell: was afk for most of work day
* Jucato needs to get some cocoa... Dolphin driving him Krazy....
<DaSkreech> Koko
<Lure> Riddell: so is new kontact confirmed to be ok?
<Lure> Riddell: in svn they have just commited some build fixes that I have reported, so it is probably ok.
<Riddell> Lure: I've no idea
<sahin_w> Lure: Hi
<sahin_w> Lure: Have you uploaded the new kdepim packages to somewhere?
<Lure> hi sahin_w
<Lure> sahin_w: I have version in my ppa which is supposed to fix imap, but it breaks pop3 teribly, so not sure if you want to test
<Riddell> Lure: /msg'ed
<Lure> sahin_w: but I hope we will have better candidate later this evening
<Hobbsee> Lure: i uploaded your soundkonverter, btw
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks!
<sahin_w> Lure: Ok. In this case I'm just waiting for it...
<Jucato> kmail (pop3) seems to be working fine on my end already (at last)
<Lure> Jucato: yes, but it has paste crash which is fixed in latest, but that one has pop crash :-(
<Jucato> oh yeah I always forget that paste crash :(
<Jucato> still have that...
<Lure> Jucato: they have now build fixes, so I hope we can finaly get everything (pop, impa and paste working)
<Jucato> guess my mind's being warped by working on dolphin hehe
<Lure> it is not that much to ask from mail application after all ;-)
<Jucato> heheh
<DaSkreech> hunger: pping
<Jucato> pping..hm... peeping...
<DaSkreech> actually yes
<DaSkreech> hunger is peeping
* DaSkreech goes for breakfast
* Lure -> home, bbl
<hunger> DaSkreech: I'll pong you from home in a while...
<DaSkreech> hunger: appreciated
<manchicken> Grrr... the kmail paste crash strikes again.
<DaSkreech> Ever wonder why tying of Music and IM is pervasive ?
<Riddell> hmm?
<DaSkreech> Why can you do things like advertise what album you are listening to
<DaSkreech> why can't you say advertise the site you are browsing?
<Riddell> plenty of people paste links into IRC (annoying often without an explanation)
<lucky_lucas> Hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<lucky_lucas> I just had a bad bug on gutsy today, with the nvidia driver and no compiz etc... suddenly the machine were frozen and I only could restart it by sysrq+b
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Good point
<Riddell> lucky_lucas: report a bug on launchpad (or possibly ask politely in #ubuntu-kernel)
<lucky_lucas> But I would like to know were I can get clues on which package is involved etc...
<Riddell> lucky_lucas: a complete system freeze it likely a linux problem
<lucky_lucas> Ok thanks I'm reading launchpad to see similars,
<toma> is kitchensync packaged for kde 3.5.7 ?
<toma> for feisty
<Riddell> I don't think so for feisty
<toma> ok, so i need to go to gutsy
<toma> is it stable?
<Riddell> toma: I have no idea, it's entirely untested, I suspect not
<toma> ok, i'll upgrade to gutsy
<Lure> Riddell: today's snapshot built and looks promising
* Lure uploading to ppa...
<allee> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Lure> allee: ;-)
<allee> Lure: yeah, I'm a bit out of touch what's going on :)
<Lure> allee: how are you doing?
<Lure> allee: hacking kde4?
<allee> Lure: not yet.  Tooooo less free time slots.  Reading here and there playing with some stuff.  All I can manage currently.
<Lure> allee: I have similar problem - I hope I can now finally try beta2 and look into digikam or powermgmt a bit
<manchicken> Lure: Did that X clipper issue ever get sorted?
<Lure> manchicken: yes, I have a version now that "works for me TM"
<Lure> manchicken: I have uploaded in ppa, so it should be available in 1 hour for wider testing
<allee> Lure: I've a mail from Gilles, with a list of bugfixes that are waiting to be backported.  When you feel like it, I can hand it over to you.
<manchicken> Wonderful.
<Lure> allee: from 0.9.3 or from kde4?
<Lure> allee: I would rather wait for 0.9.3 and then request UVF
<allee> Lure: from KDE4 branch to 0.9.2 and .3
<Lure> allee: but I hope it will be released mid-Sep
<manchicken> So anybody here know Mats Soderlund, a.k.a. Gunther?  He's getting a lot of play time here at the office.
<allee> Lure: lemme ask about him plan for 0.9.3
<Lure> allee: but I am a bit concerned due to new libkdcraw and all depends
<allee> Lure: yeah, I just wanted to mention it :)
<Lure> allee: list time he said (in blog) before end of Sep
<allee> I'm currently undicided where to start: fai is waiting for un update, digikam, kdebluetooth. or merging stuff back to alioth ...
* allee wonders why libgphoto2 is still at 2.3.1 in gutsy, while lenny has already 2.4.0
<Lure> allee: good point
<Riddell> we are in UVF
<Lure> allee: probably some strange reason that it is excluded from automatic merge
<Riddell> so apps aren't being merged automatically
<allee> Riddell: lenny was release long before UVF.
<allee> uhm 2.4.0 released 30th Jul
<ScottK> When did it get uploaded to Debian?
<Lure> plenty of interesting additions in 2.4.0... but not sure if UVF would pass due to API changes and all rdepends
<allee> Lure: debian has not changed API major.  So locks like only additions.
<Lure> allee: sounds good
<Lure> will check diffstat and then see if we can get excuse
<Lure> Riddell: is pitti back? (as he did last merge)
<Riddell> Lure: no, next week
<Riddell> allee: that's a month after DebianImportFreeze
<Lure> allee: there are also some important fixes in debian that we probably want
<Lure> Riddell: it is merges.ubuntu.com listed, but green as it was merged once in gutsy cycle
<Lure> Riddell: so probably nobody noticed the new upstream version
<Riddell> yep
<allee> Lure, Riddell  2.4.0 will be a requirement for digikam in KDE4 (at least).
<Lure> allee: ok, but we will probably not have kde4 digikam in gutsy or will we?
<Lure> allee: but it would be nice in re-spin KDE4 CD (if this is still planned)
<allee> Lure: but it's easier to add it later (kubuntu.org?) whichout updating tons of libs ;)
<Jucato> Riddell: is there still time to get a Restore (from trash:/) function in Dolphin?
<Riddell> Jucato: how do you mean?
<Riddell> if someone codes it, of course
<Jucato> ok, I'm almost there I think... but I need to sleep.. :(
<Riddell> Jucato: this a c++ job?
<Jucato> and I think we need to add a build-dep to dolphin: libkonq4-dev
<Jucato> yeah.
<Jucato> I got Dolphin to show a different context menu if it's in trash:/
<Riddell> why does it need that?  not that it would be a problem
<Jucato> hm.. the Restore functions seem to be tied to konqueror
<Jucato> konq_operations to be exact
<Jucato> oh I think I see where I went wrong in building... trying again :)
<Riddell> the kicker applet must do it somehow
<Jucato> I'll get to emptying later. :)
<Lure> Riddell: kdepim seems to be rock solid for me (after runnign it for only an hour or so)
<Lure> Riddell: will wait for sahin_w to test, but otherwise seems fine to be pushed to gutsy
<Riddell> Lure: great
<Lure> Riddell: should I prepare changelog with list of bugs that it is supposed to fix?
<Lure> not sure anymore, as there are many
<Lure> I may just close manually as Fix Released and ask people to re-open if they get the crash again
<Lure> everybody: new kdepim is in my ppa (i386 only - amd64 failed due to ppa bug), testers wanted
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive
<Lure> Riddell: sahin_w is not around, but I would at least wait for some positive report first
<Lure> Riddell: I will prepare proper package for upload to gutsy (clean the ppa stuff out)
<Lure> manchicken: ^^^
<Lure> Riddell: source package is ready for gutsy in http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/gutsy/ , but need to pick up orig.tar.gz from ppa (no space on muse) - feel free to upload when you think we have enough feedback
<Riddell> thanks Lure
* Lure goes in half-idle mode as he wait for basketball game to start... ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: will cleanup bugs in LP when you upload
<toma> Riddell: upgrade result to gutsy: grub wasn't updated with new kernel && during boot Luks passphrade was not asked, making my /home dir inaccesible. So pretty smooth ;-)
<Riddell> toma: how did you upgrade?
<toma> Riddell: aptitude
<Riddell> toma: the upgrade tool fixes adding new linux build to grub
<Riddell> Luks passphrase?
<toma> Riddell: that's a cryptsetup
<toma> i'll check launchpad later on
<fdoving> toma: is that your laptop? - does sound work after resuming from suspend-to-ram?
<toma> fdoving: no, its my desktop
<toma> ah, my sata disks are now hd* instead of sd*
<toma> that might explaun the cryptsetup failure
<toma> let me try
<toma> yep, that's better
<toma> so the upgrade is very smooth, device renaming isn't gutsies fault
<DaSkreech> I think that this laptop has some funky issues
<DaSkreech> I have recently discovered that it's not that Wireless is broken it;s that I can't connect to a open Wifi unless first I connect to some wireless with security
<nosrednaekim> probably knetowrkmanagler.
<DaSkreech> very possible
<DaSkreech> But I also can't browse at home
<hunger> DaSkreech: pong?
<milian> nabend
<DaSkreech> Blast!
<DaSkreech> get up for a drink and hunger flies by
<Riddell> nice search applet is go http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/strigi3.png
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/strigi.png
<gnomefreak> was amarok2 uploaded to gutsy yet?
<gnomefreak> i looked a few hours ago and couldnt find itt
<nixternal> Riddell: how many hello world files do you really need? :D
<gnomefreak> 35 or so ;)
* gnomefreak doesnt see why one wouldnt work
* ryanakca twiddles as kdebase builds
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: make hello world say something wwhen loaded (hello $nick) :)
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: for?
<ryanakca> irssi?
<ryanakca> or C++/shell, Hello $username?
<gnomefreak> for system boot
<ryanakca> Ah, at login? *scratches his head*
<gnomefreak> hey its hard but its a thought
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: i really dont think its gonna be that easy at all
* ryanakca will stick to porting his half finished KCipher to C++/Qt4 first
<gnomefreak> but its a thought for gutsy+ 20
<mhb> see you on friday folks, and be sensible at the meeting! :o)
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm. looks like uploading kdebase_3.5.7-1ubuntu18 to PPA mailed you too :)
<ryanakca> see yah mhb :)
<ryanakca> Have fun wherever it is you're disappearing to ;D
<nosrednaekim> bye mhb
<manchicken> Okay, so I've got a v4l2 camera that works in ekiga, does anybody know how I go from there to getting it to work in kopete?
<ScottK> ryanakca: IIRC you're using courier on the server.  If so, would you please look at Bug #121907 and see if you can figure something out about what's up with that bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121907 in courier "maildrop missing maildir path in authldaprc" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121907
<Lure> manchicken: did you try kdepim from my ppa?
<ryanakca> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> Thanks
<manchicken> Lure: I don't have your ppa... is it in the gutsy repos?
<ScottK> I suspect it's permissions related, but don't have a working courier setup.
<Lure> manchicken: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lure/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
* manchicken doesn't know what the expansion of PPA is
<Lure> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> That's pretty freakin' sweet.
<Lure> manchicken: I need at least some more testers to confirm it works for them so Riddell can upload to gutsy
<manchicken> I'll test it out.
<Lure> manchicken: exactly - it works nicely
<Lure> manchicken: here it works nicely for pop3 and paste - no problems/crashes whatsoever after running it for several hours
* Lure happy
* ryanakca nods... I wonder if they have two seperate buildds/comps/clusters for building... one for Ubuntu, and the other for PPAs, that way PPAs don't delay the building of Ubuntu packages
<Lure> ryanakca: yes, it is separate
<Lure> ryanakca: ppa is built on xen as security measure
<ryanakca> cool :)
<manchicken> What is "kandy"?
<manchicken> Interesting
<ryanakca> yummm *takes a big whiff of the garlic-bread smell that's floating around in the air*
<manchicken> CLI for kdepim it seems.
<manchicken> Err, no, that's not just it.  Very weird that I've never heard of this before.
<manchicken> Lure: That seems to work with the pasting.
<Lure> manchicken: great, please test some send and check mail
<Riddell> kandy is obsolete
<Lure> manchicken: you use pop or imap?
<manchicken> I'm on pop3
<ryanakca> ScottK: hmm. *shrugs*, maybe courier could be set up so that courier-authlib's socket dir is chowned to say, 'courier' user, and that courier-authlib runs as the user 'courier', instead of having the dir owned by 'root', and having to switch to 'root' for a couple seconds every time we need to access the socket?
<manchicken> Lure: Send and receive both seem to work, filters are working.
<Lure> manchicken: ok, glad to hear it is good for somebody else than just me ;-)
<manchicken> It seems to be working quite well.
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ you can probably upload - it seems it is not worse then current version
<Lure> Riddell: I would preffer if sahin_w would test his imap issues, as I have not seen that on our Exchange impa server
<nosrednaekim> Jucato has tried running it yet.... he can find a problem with anything.
<Lure> but he does not seem to be around tonight
<Lure> nosrednaekim: ;-)
<Lure> nosrednaekim: he is also not around, so we are safe ;-)
<nosrednaekim> quick.. get the new package in...
* ryanakca bbl, supper
<Lure> tommorow I need to look into strigi hangs/crashes on my system
<Riddell> Lure: danimo says it's good for him too
<Lure> Riddell: nice to hear
* Lure -> bed, good night all!
<Riddell> sweet dreams
<nosrednaekim> bye
<manchicken> sebas: ping
<ScottK> ryanakca: Then you were able to replicate the bug?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-05
<ryanakca> ScottK: no, since I don't use ldap for mail auth, or maildrop
* ryanakca prods sbuild
* ryanakca thinks it's hanging
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks for looking
<ryanakca> herm. Second time X crashes today
<Riddell> ryanakca: ppa needs .orig.
<mike_moose> Hi.
<Riddell> hi mike_moose
<ryanakca> Riddell: yeah, dput -f ppa kdebase_3.5.7-1ubuntu18_source.changes should do it, right?
<mike_moose> Might anyone have an idea why kwallet wants to put its config files in ~/share/config instead of ~/.kde/share/config ?
<ryanakca> mike_moose: yes, I'm working on it
<Riddell> ryanakca: you need to use -sa for debuild so it includes the .orig
<ryanakca> Ah
* ryanakca nods... I had dropped it since your comment on just needing -S yesterday :)
<Riddell> yeah, sorry, it doesn't need -sa for uploading to the ubuntu archive
<Riddell> since it already has the .orig
<Riddell> fabo: I added http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_02_fix_html_header.diff as a quick fix for the strigi header issue
<Riddell> nixternal: kubuntu-docs uploaded
<nixternal> groovy :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: kdebase uploaded
<ryanakca> Riddell: ? to ppa, or to Ubuntu?
* ryanakca checks PPA
<nosrednaekim> i this beta2?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ubuntu
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no
<ryanakca> Riddell: cool, thanks
<ryanakca> I'll commit to bzr
* nosrednaekim goes back to waiting patiently
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it's in the kubuntu-members ppa for gutsy
<Riddell> but it's not released yet so I'm not sure why everyone is so impatient
<nosrednaekim> cause Troy Unrau posted a great review of it.
<ryanakca> beta2 of KDE4?
<Jucato> and?
* Jucato sleepily waves good morning...
<ryanakca> morning Jucato
<Jucato> moin ryanakca...
<nosrednaekim> morning? where are you from Jucato?
<Jucato> waaaay over southeast asia
<Jucato> is it a bad thing when you start to dream about the code/patch that you weren't able to finish before sleeping? :(
<nosrednaekim> you've got it bad..
<ryanakca> Ouch
<Jucato> oh well.. start workig on it again :/
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee
<ryanakca> Hey Hobbsee
<ryanakca> your .Xmodmap patch got uploaded :D
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> yay, thankyou :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: thank Riddell :)
* ryanakca removes kdebase from his ppa
<Riddell> you can remove things?
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell
<ryanakca> I think so, at least according to the FAQ
<ryanakca> s/faq/quick-start guide
<ryanakca> How long are packages published?
<ryanakca> Packages will remain published until either you remove them yourself, or you supersede them with newer versions, or the underlying release of Ubuntu against which they were built becomes obsolete and unmaintained.
<Riddell> I don't think there's a way to remove them yet
<Riddell> but let me know if you find different
* ryanakca nods
<Jucato> Riddell: could I borrow you for a while? :(
<Jucato> I added a new build-dep to dolphin, libkonq4-dev. But debuild fails on linking. the error I get is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36391/
<Jucato>  /home/jucato/Developer/KDE/dolphin/dolphin-0.9.1/./src/dolphin.cpp:568: undefined reference to `KonqOperations::restoreTrashedItems(KURL::List const&)'
<Jucato> ignore the path with the "Developer" in there :P
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<Jucato> o.O
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
* Jucato wonders where nixternal is... :(
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> if I added a new #include in the code, and added a new build-dep in debian/control, is there some other file I need to update/modify?
<Jucato> ok I'm stumped :(
<Jucato> brb.. gonna fix me some hot choco
<jjesse> wow finally got a good hotel internet connection
* jjesse might just finish his svn check out of everything
<Jucato> yay? :)
<Jucato> oh crap...
* nixternal is right here
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> and umm the Remote
<DaSkreech> and Jucato
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Jucato> hhi
<Jucato> ok I give up!
<DaSkreech> I win!
<jjesse> what do you win?
<Jucato> we're all just going to have to live with a half-functional trash management in Dolphin for one whole release
<DaSkreech> which half?
<Jucato> the half where you can't Restore or Empty in Dolphin
<Jucato> (you can empty from the Trash kicker applet though)
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> hm.. maybe I'm doing this all wrong...
* Jucato does again
<Riddell> Jucato: how did you get on?
<Jucato> (heh yay just woke up...)
<Jucato> Riddell: I'm having a linking problem. I think that's the only problem now
<Jucato> something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36391/
<Riddell> probably needs -lkonq somewhere
<Jucato> hm... that's what I suspected... only problem is I don't know where :(
* Jucato hasn't dived into Makefiles just yet
<Riddell> Makefile.am
<Riddell> d3lphin_LDADD = $(LIB_KFILE) $(LIB_KDEPRINT)
<Riddell> try  d3lphin_LDADD = $(LIB_KFILE) $(LIB_KDEPRINT) -lkonq
<Jucato> will do
<Riddell> then    fakeroot make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> debuild
<Jucato> d3lphin_LDADD = $(LIB_KFILE) $(LIB_KDEPRINT) can't seem to find that particular line
<Jucato> perhaps in acinclude.m4?
<Riddell> in src/Makefile.am
<Jucato> ah krap! hehe sorry
<Jucato> Riddell: that -lkonq is a small letter L or a capital i? (sorry, sans serif here :P)
<Riddell> Jucato: small
<Jucato> I see.
<Riddell> big -L is for library directories to search in, small -l is for the name of the library (missing the lib...so)
<Jucato> I used debuild -rfakeroot binary to make a quick deb that I can test... yay! restore works!
<Jucato> and this 2nd way I implemented it localizes the changes in dolphincontext.cpp only
<Jucato> dang! who could have known my error was that easy to resolve :) thanks Riddell
<Jucato> now trying to implement Empty Trash
<Jucato> Riddell: a hurried debdiff: http://jucato.org/kde/dolphin.debdiff
<Jucato> still waiting for pbuilder to finish, so I can test a  proper .deb
<Jucato> but that one works (debuild binary)
<Tm_P> yay
<Jucato> hehe... I can't believe how many somersaults I did... and the final solution was actually simple :(
<Tm_P> we are about to send ubuntu to our (finnish) parliament, and I volunteered to media contact
<Jucato> yay
* Tm_P is in uni class atm
<Riddell> Tm_P: send in which way?
<Riddell> Tm_P: not kubuntu?
<Riddell> Jucato: your .diff contains files in the debian dir
<Jucato> oh...
<Tm_P> Riddell: Ubuntu only, we deliver cds with letters to them
<Jucato> Riddell: hehe sorry about that. I suck at debdiffs. but here's the original patch: http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntu_05_trash_contextmenu.diff
* Jucato apologizes profusely
<Tm_P> Riddell: I explain it properly when I get to keyboard
<Jucato> Riddell: but I also changed debian/control to add libkonq4-dev as a build-dep
<Riddell> sahin_h: new kdepim should be up for testing
<sahin_h> Riddell: Ok. Unfortunately today there's a little chance to reach my imap server at company. :-(
<sahin_h> Riddell: However tomorrow morning at last will be a fine day for testing.
<Tm_P> gone ->
<gnomefreak> is it possible to remove strigi-* and not remove otehr kde packages?
<Lure> Riddell: is there a good reason why we do not use apport also for kde apps? I think it is much better than crash handler
<Lure> Riddell: btw, kmail just crashed on me and no way to get stack trace now
<gnomefreak> Lure: there is an apport-qt i thought
<gnomefreak> it was introduced in feisty
<Lure> gnomefreak: I know, problem is that kde apps have own (kde) crash handler and not using apport crash handler
<gnomefreak> oh
<Lure> gnomefreak: only pykde/pyqt apps use apport
<gnomefreak> python crash reports dont give good retrace with apport (atleast in feisty)
<Lure> gnomefreak: I recall some concerns from Riddell in past (feisty cycle), but not sure if they are still valid now that apport is proven technology
<Lure> gnomefreak: gutsy is slightly better on python front
<gnomefreak> i havent had a crash in a long time in gutsy
<gnomefreak> should crash something to see :)
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i tend to agree with lure to turn off or use as backup the kde apps crash handler and use apport as main
<Riddell> gnomefreak: yes, you can remove strigidaemon
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty
<Riddell> Lure: my main concern is that most crashes are upstream issues, so there's little point in reporting them to us
<Lure> Riddell: agreed, but kde crash handler (w/o debug info) is useless
<Lure> Riddell: upstream (kde) just tell you back that you need to run debug build, which our users cannot (easily)
<Lure> Riddell: it is easy to push apport crashes to upstream by bug triage team then
<Riddell> users can install kdepim-dbg easily enough
<Lure> Riddell: I have not seen many actually did/or was told to, so bugs stay in stuck state
<Lure> I just think that with apport we can better relay our users to kde developers (quicker, less fuss for the user)
<Lure> and I do not see obvious benefit of kde crash handler compared to apport (beside that it is different, but I am not concerned as you should rarely see it anyway)
<Riddell> being different isn't a benefit
<Riddell> I guess the QA team should be asked if they want to forward crashes upstream
<Lure> Riddell: they do this for other projects, don't they?
<Lure> Riddell: and I see more and more upstream projects directly working with LP (for example kde-apps products)
<Riddell> what kde apps work with launchpad?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<manchicken> sebas: ping
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you have a source for neat kubuntu apparel, or do you just use cafepress?
<manchicken> http://www.cafepress.com/cp/prodpopup.aspx?prod=146940344&colorCode=White
<manchicken> Dacia and I are going to buy that for our little girl.
<manchicken> I do believe she'll look smashing in it.
<Riddell> there's a kubuntu cafepress shop?
<manchicken> No, there's just a logo up.
<manchicken> Neat, powermanager just told me that my battery has been removed.
<Lure> Riddell: soundkonverter guy does bug triage on his own for example, I have seen also others
<Lure> it looks that for kde-apps guys they do not use kde infrastructure anyway
<Lure> manchicken: di you upgrade hal/dbus?
<Jucato> Riddell: I'm sorry. I really suck at making proper Debian packages right now. the .dsc I made seems not to build in pbuilder. I don't know if libkonq4-dev was installed
<Jucato> Lure: kde-apps is a great big mix of anything and everything. :)
<Lure> Jucato: yep, and apachelogger's effort to get them in kubuntu gives them new users
<manchicken> Lure: I just ran full upgrades, so yeah :)
<manchicken> What do I run to get it to reset the battery display?
<Lure> manchicken: I think there is bug opened for this, but I consider it as low prio ;-)
<Lure> manchicken: hal/dbus does not change that often for released version ;-)
<manchicken> Lure: Don't do that.  We need power management to work.
<Lure> manchicken: I need strigi fix first (it crashes on me)
<manchicken> Of all things that we need to work, folks need to know how much power they have left.
<Lure> manchicken: ;-)
<Jucato> Lure: one of the reasons I wanted to learn packaging was to package stuff from kde-look and kde-apps... unfortunately I suck at even at learning that hahah
<Lure> Jucato: but you excel on other fronts!
<Lure> Jucato: and no reason to give up ;-)
<manchicken> Lure: Well if you need a hand with anything, let me know.  I may have some time this weekend.
<Jucato> one day.. one day, I'll really get this packaging thing
<manchicken> I'm particularly interested in playing with some Python so that I can get a little better there.
<stdin> manchicken: you have to kill the power manager and restart it
<Lure> manchicken: this weekend I have what I call "opensource on the air" - OpenStreetMap mapping party ;-)
<manchicken> stdin: Which one?  powernowd?  powersaved?
<Lure> manchicken: just applet
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Okay.
<stdin> manchicken: no, just the applet, then restart guidance-power-manager
<stdin> ie: just run the command
<manchicken> There we go.
<manchicken> Wow, aptitude thinks that knetworkmanager is unused...
<manchicken> That's disturbing.
<Jucato> one problem with aptitude is that sometimes it thinks it's smarter than you :)
<manchicken> Jucato: You're assuming it's not :P
<manchicken> In this case it seems to have encountered an unavoidable error.
<Jucato> apparently it isn't :)
<Jucato> ok.. now that Dolphin's out of my head.. I can re-focus on C++
<Jucato> manchicken: just gave Riddell a patch to put Restore and Empty Trash in D3lphin...
<nixternal> don't you people ever sleep?
<manchicken> I like Dolphin :)
<Jucato> manchicken: now perhaps you'll like it even more :)
<manchicken> nixternal: There's plenty of time for sleep when you're dead.
<manchicken> Jucato: Perhaps so :)
<manchicken> nixternal: You coming to my new Mahomet Mansion for the IlliBuntu meeting on Oct.20?
<nixternal> ya, I died last night for a few hours :)
<nixternal> we shall see
<Jucato> nixternal: let's see I slept at 3am, woke up at around 8am?
<manchicken> nixternal: I hear that's a common problem in your area.
<manchicken> I blame the democrats.
<nixternal> me too
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> I blame them for everything!
<manchicken> Now it's time to decide if I will be walking the dog or not.
<Jucato> what's the difference between Makefile.am and Makefile.in? :(
<nixternal> Makefile.am is used to make a Makefile.in :)
<nixternal> with automake
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> this will be definitely the last time I try making a patch without knowing what I'm doing :(
<nixternal> and then the Makefile.in is what is used to create the Makefile itself
<Jucato> and the configure script is the one that does all these?
<nixternal> you got it
<nixternal> well configure makes the Makefile
<Jucato> ah..
<Jucato> hm... now I know why pbuilder fails... it seems like it doesn't know that the dolphin I made has a new build-dep on libkonq4-dev...
<nixternal> you ran debuild -S -sa first, or something similar correct?
<Jucato> yep. but I think my mistake was that in the .diff, I included the change I made in debian/control :(
<nixternal> ahh
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntu_05_trash_contextmenu.diff
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/dolphin.debdiff
<nixternal> if that is in debian/patches, then yes, you don't want it to edit anything in debian/ then
<nixternal> ya, just remove the the debian/* stuff from the diffs and it should work
<Jucato> so I should run diff -ruN *before* I change the control and changelog files?
<nixternal> what I do when I create diffs, is I remove the debian/ directory first
* Jucato takes notes
<nixternal> so I create a tmp/ dir, cd into it, cp -a ../directory, and then rm -rf directory/debian, then cp -a directory/ directory.orig
<Jucato> next time, when Im going to do something like this, I'll make sure you're around first... :(
<nixternal> you are fine now with your diff though, all you have to do is delete the lines for the debian/ stuff out of them
<Jucato> and run debuild -S again?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> something you might want to look into as well since you are getting into packaging, is possibly setting your pbuilder up with ccache...it speeds up building if you have to attempt to build multimple times
<Jucato> yeah I think it's cached
<nixternal> its especially useful so you don't have to go through the entire apt process everytime which is nice
* Jucato gives nixternal a cookie and a hug
<nixternal> how come Java comes so easy to me, and c++ I just flat out suck at
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> don't go over to the other dark side!!
<nixternal> java is kind of nice actually...as long as you program it correctly
<Jucato> and with Qt Jambi, you're not going to be too far from us hehehe
<Jucato> unless you start doing Mono/.NET stuff...
<nixternal> heck no
<nixternal> .NET stuff is garbage
<nixternal> I have taken a few classes now, and I must say, I don't like much about it
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> nixternal: so far so good, pbuilder notice the new build-dep. thanks :)
<Riddell> Jucato: let me know when you have a new debdiff
<Jucato> will do
<Jucato> so the process should be: diff -ruN, then put in debian/ stuff, then run debuild -S, then debdiff?
<manchicken> nixternal: Java is supposed to come easy.  It was designed to be safe and easy for the most moronic programmers.
<Jucato> lol! I almost read that in a positive light until the second to the last word
<manchicken> It's a positive light for nixternal :)
<manchicken> Not for Java though :)
<Jucato> lol
<manchicken> Java was intentionally designed to be safe even in the hands of those who lack a grasp on basic programming fundamentals.
<manchicken> No joke.
<manchicken> The phrase "pointers are scary" even appeared in Sun's marketing materials at one point.
<nixternal> hey, I need a screenshot of what the current translator tab looks like in konqi or such application, something that uses the kdelibs, so I can finish this kdelibs translators patch sometime in my life :)
<nixternal> highlight me if you have one, as I am heading to school now...thanks!
<Jucato> nixternal: this one? http://jucato.org/kde/translations.png
<Hobbsee> kdebluetooth is semi-stable..
<manchicken> Hobbsee: But do you know how to use it with kpilot?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: havent tried yet.
<manchicken> I can't get it working.
<nixternal> thank you Jucato
* Hobbsee is still thinking that this whole "computer + phone connection" thing is strange.
<Jucato> nixternal: that was the right one? you're welcome :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: My phone is actually my external backup brain.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: For times when it's important to remember something, I just can't quite remember what.
<nixternal> that was the one I wanted, thanks again
* nixternal goes to school
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> err, manchicken, ya that is one thing that java really lacks, the pointers
<nixternal> ok, now I go to school :)
<manchicken> nixternal: And OS interfaces
<nixternal> damn you
<Jucato> multiple inheritance...
<nixternal> let me go to school! :)  qt jambi ftw!
<bddebian> Heya
<nosrednaekim> if ATI releases new drivers this week, will they make it into the repositories for Gutsy?
<Jucato> Riddell: um... no luck. pbuilder fails with the same undefined reference errors. but "debuild binary" produces a working .deb :(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where do we grab the cmake.mk from?
<Jucato> So here's the situation with dolphin now. I've been able to make a patch for Restore and Empty Trash. But I can only build a deb using "debuild binary". pbuilder fails at linking (Undefined reference to)
<Jucato> Debdiff: http://jucato.org/kde/dolphin.debdiff and patch: http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntu_05_trash_contextmenu.diff
<Riddell> Hobbsee: for what?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's in strigi or any kde4 package
<Riddell> Jucato: I'll have a go at compiling it
<Jucato> uploading the deb I produced from debuild
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, thanks.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gizmod
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/dolphin_0.9.1-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Riddell> mhb: can I see your patch for pyqt dbus issue?
<manchicken> sebas: ping
<Riddell> he's busy trying to get through london
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Ooh, looks like U.K. folks have just as much trouble with crackpot judges as the rest of us.
<manchicken> Wow, system76 already got the "powered by: ubuntu linux" stickers to me.
<manchicken> We need some "powered by: kubuntu gnu/linux" stickers
<manchicken> akregator needs a "start on login" option
<Jucato> fetch on startup not enough?
<Jucato> ah in Kontact?
<Jucato> if it's in kontact, the behavior is a bit... awry
<Riddell> manchicken: UK doesn't have judges since it contains two entirely separate legal systems
<manchicken> Riddell: Interesting.
<Riddell> (the same goes for education system, health system etc)
<manchicken> Riddell: I was referring to an article put out by the BBC about a judge from the UK who wants to have all folks who live in or visit the UK to have their DNA put into a database.
<Riddell> that would seem to be a political comment from a judge, which means he's likely to get into trouble
<manchicken> Although the same article says that Scotland has a very reasonable rule requiring information collected from folks who haven't been convicted or confessed be removed.
<manchicken> Riddell: He's a big appeals judge from what it sounds like.
<manchicken> I guess he's unhappy with racially disproportionate information in the criminal information databases.
<Riddell> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6980188.stm  yes, England and Wales only
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Is that a provincial thing, or is there some sort of federal legal system?  Over here we have a legal system at the national level, state level, county level, and municipal level.
<ScottK> Isn't Northern Ireland yet a third system then?
<Riddell> manchicken: it's a national thing, different countries have different systems
<Riddell> ScottK: probably, nobody understands how they're governed so they just get ignored mostly
<manchicken> I thought they UK was supposed to be a country in and of itself...
<manchicken> Why do Europeans have to over-complicate stuff?
<manchicken> heh
<ScottK> manchicken: What does UK stand for?
<manchicken> United Kingdom last I checked.
<manchicken> If there are multiple legal systems, that doesn't sound all that united to me.
<ScottK> That's actually a shorthand for The United Kingdoms of England, Scotland, and Northern Ireland.
<Riddell> manchicken: it's a union (as is the EU)
<ScottK> Note that the list has varied over time.
<manchicken> Oh really? Interesting.
<Jucato> when I was a kid, I think it was United Kingdom of Great Britain
<manchicken> So it should be taught as "United Kingdom*S*" and not "United Kingdom"
<manchicken> That makes much more sense.
<Riddell> Jucato: still is (and Northern Ireland)
<ScottK> That's more correct.
<Jucato> aaah
<Riddell> manchicken: there's only one monarch
<Jucato> United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland?
<manchicken> Interesting.
<manchicken> Sounds like it's all just very confused.
<Lure> Riddell: can you fix your strigi tray to also work properly for other positions of the tray/panel?
<Riddell> manchicken: it's not federal, the Prime Minster and various ministers are from scottish constituencies and have not been voted in by English people yet govern several England only departements
<Lure> Riddell: I have panel on top and entry box is not visible at all
<Riddell> Lure: mm, right, I forgot to do that
<manchicken> Riddell: That doesn't sound logical.
<Riddell> Jucato: that's the one
<Lure> Riddell: I do not know katapult, but could we make integration for strigi?
* Jucato wonders how it would have been if we had something like "United Kingdom of Luzon, Visayas, and Mindanao"....
<Riddell> manchicken: shrug, if the English want to be governed by Scotland it's not my concern
<ScottK> It is an odd turn of events though.
<milian> ein supergelauntes "Hallo" in die Runde werf :)
<manchicken> Riddell: I suppose it is their country... I get the EU, but the UK still seems very... complex.
<Riddell> seems only natual, they've been governing scotland for many decades
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> manchicken: I suspect you don't get the EU, most Europeans don't understand its system of governance
<Jucato> gr... all this talk now has gotten that buckingham palace tune in my head...
<manchicken> I suppose turnabout is fair play, but still, it seems like there's a lot of very complicated legalese going on there that doesn't seem predictable or logical.
* Lure wonders if I joined some geopolitics channel... ;-)
<Jucato> Lure: nah, you just walked in an geopolitical conference :)
<manchicken> Riddell: I think I understand it more than I understand the UK.
<manchicken> Lure: It's always been the geopolitics channel, you just haven't been paying attention :P
<Lure> manchicken: lol
<ScottK> manchicken: We have our complexities and they have theirs.  Go and show me where in the Constitution is says the Supreme Court gets to decide if laws are constitutional.
<manchicken> ScottK: Separation of powers matey :)
<Jucato> Riddell: any luck with dolphin? Maybe one day when I get familiar with the complexities of automake, I'll figure out what's wrong
<Jucato> until then, I have to leave it in more able hands and minds :)
<ScottK> manchicken: It doesn't actually say that they get that power though.
<manchicken> It does say they get the power to check the legislative branch.  That's exactly what that means.
<ScottK> manchicken: It was asserted in (IIRC Marbury vs Madison in 1803) and has stood as precdent since.
<Lure> anybody working on bug 137404
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137404 in knetworkmanager "[gutsy amd64]  knetworkmanager executable missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137404
<manchicken> A correct precedent, if you ask me :)
<manchicken> Lure: That sounds like an odd bug.
<manchicken> I can't replicate that bug....
<manchicken> My wife is running gutsy on amd64 and it's not having that problem.
<Lure> manchicken: I lost knetworkmanager myself - just noticed now
<manchicken> Unless it's in an update that was put in today.
<ScottK> I lost it today on i386 too.
<ScottK> It doesn't work anyway.
* ScottK checks to see if it's still there.
<Lure> manchicken: I have network-manager-kde installed, but there is no binary in
<manchicken> WEIRD
<manchicken> I suppose I've lost it as well.
<Lure> it seems it is Riddell's fault ;-) he is last uploader...
<Riddell> the binary should be in network-manager-kde
<Lure> and it is not in knetworkmanager package either...
<Riddell> hrm
<Lure> Riddell: but it is not... Maybe due to wrong arch?
<Lure> no, arch is ok
* Lure is lost
<Lure> Riddell: hurry up, I need working wifi when basketball game starts in 20 minutes
<Lure> ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> oh, it'll be because it now has two packages being built instead of one
<Riddell> so needs .install files
<Riddell> Jucato: dolphin needed a patch for automake 1.10
<Riddell> Jucato: I don't see any restore action in the wastebin though
<Jucato> Riddell: Restore is only available if you right-click on an item. Empty is only available if you right-click inside the trash folder
<Jucato> just like in Konqueror
<Jucato> Riddell: how do I do the automake patch?
<Riddell> Empty Deleted Items Folder
<Riddell> ah, Restore, gotit
<Riddell> not ideal, it should be in with the other actions, but good enough
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> I just copied the behavior from Konqueror :)
<Lure> Riddell: what is the status of python-qt4-dbus fix in re to kblueplugd?
<Riddell> Jucato: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu_00_automake10.diff
<Riddell> Lure: dunno, I need to get it off mhb
<Lure> Riddell: are we hunting doko still or is mhb working on debdiff?
<Riddell> Jucato: works great, shall I upload?
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Jucato> thanks
<Riddell> Lure: really not sure, we need to wait for mhb to turn up
<Lure> Riddell: no problem, will ask him when around
<Lure> Riddell: we just need fix before beta
<Riddell> I agree
<Riddell> I'm away from saturday too
<Jucato> Riddell: just out of curiousity, how did you know that it needed an automake patch?
<Riddell> Jucato: because it errored when I ran buildprep
<Jucato> oh buildprep! I think I forgot to do that :(
<Riddell> the good news is that buildprep nonsense goes away in KDE 4
<Jucato> because of cmake?
<Riddell> yes
<Jucato> heh nice :)
* Riddell sets preview as default dolphin view in kubuntu-default-settings
<Jucato> but I will remember that command now, since it could have saved me the headache :)
<Riddell> hmm, no stefans, did he package the new d3lphin?
<Jucato> hm.. I think he mentioned that he had it prepared
<Jucato> [Tue Sep 4 2007]  [21:19:31]  <_StefanS_> Jucato: basic dolphin 0.9.2 package seems to work now. Just need existing patches and your compress servicemenu integrated.
<Riddell> I'll e-mail him
<Jucato> yay! I just realized that this is my 2nd patch submitted to Kubuntu! both with Riddell's help. Thanks!! :)
<Riddell> you rock Jucato
<Jucato> you help me rock! :)
<Jucato> the first patch was umbrello heheh
<Riddell> Lure, manchicken: knetworkmanager fix uploaded
<Lure> Riddell: thanks!
<manchicken> Much thanks.
<Jucato> heading for bed. thanks again Riddell! and you too nixternal! :)
<Riddell> sleep well
<DaSkreech> Jucato got dolphin sorted?
<Riddell> he did
<DaSkreech> Great :)
<DaSkreech> Somone is telling me that they installed Kopete on a Ubuntu machine two days ago and it nearly trashed it
<DaSkreech> apparently the dependencies are wrong
<manchicken> Feisty?
<manchicken> I'm wondering if they failed to install the dependencies completely.
<ScottK> That's generally tough to pull off.
<Riddell> can't imagine it would trash anything
<Riddell> hi froud
<froud> hi Riddell
<DaSkreech> Well I think they had edgy with kopete on it
<DaSkreech>  installed Feisty clean and installed kopete
<DaSkreech>  The kdelibs pulled down and broke on installation
<DaSkreech>  then apt-get -f install wouldn't work
<DaSkreech>  then it started screwing with his machine
<DaSkreech> so he purged
<DaSkreech> I'll actually go and look at his system some time and see what the issue is
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<DaSkreech> Did you get my message?
<DaSkreech> the other day
<nixternal> crimsun: I finally installed Vista :p
<DaSkreech> I still want one of those :)
<nixternal> 30 minutes is all it took
<nixternal> DaSkreech: what was the message?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: To reformat?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: to speak to dinounix
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I don't remember
<nixternal> who is dinounix?
<DaSkreech> lurker in #distrowatch
<DaSkreech> might be worth your time to drop in and say hello to him
<nixternal> OK, why did you want me to speak to him?
<nixternal> the name if familiar
<DaSkreech> well he spoke to you but apparently communication broke down
<nixternal> huh?
<DaSkreech> something about Docs
<DaSkreech> I forget now but i remember it would be worth your while to drop in and say hi to him :)
<nixternal> kubuntu docs or kde docs?
<nixternal> I think he used to hang out in #kde-docs maybe
<DaSkreech> seems more like kde docs
<nixternal> man, I hate starting fires and then having to put them out
<nixternal> people need to use email more I think....I tend to shun off IRC messages it seems unless they are important
* DaSkreech silently takes away nixternal's vista machine
<nixternal> I must have become all high and mighty now :p
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> Guess that means I should e-mail you before you go talk to him?
<nixternal> is he online now?
<nixternal> does he know you told me to speak to him?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<nixternal> well, obviously whois says he is online
* DaSkreech pokes nixternal. Should I mail you? :)
<nixternal> sure
<sahin_h> Riddell and Lure: The latest kdepim enterprise snapshot still has the IMAP bug.
<Lure> sahin_h: bad for you :-(, but good to know ;-)
<sahin_h> Riddell and Lure: kmail mar my messages unread again in the IMAP foldres.
<Lure> sahin_h: I have seen some commits today that sound like your problem
* Lure is getting the svn commit log
<sahin_h> Lure: So is there hope?
<Lure> sahin_h: I could upload a test package with that change for you to test
<Lure> sahin_h: but no promise
<Lure> sahin_h: this sounds very much like your problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36488/
<sahin_h> Lure: This is better then nothing.
<sahin_h> Lure: I will check... just a moment.
<Lure> sahin_h: it was merged from some other branch, so I would think it was in svn (as they claimed), just not yet in enterprise branch that we are pulling
<sahin_h> Yes, I think this is the IMAP bug what I've seen.
<Lure> sahin_h: do you use imap or dimap (cached/disconnected)
<Lure> sahin_h: I use dimap and do not have this problem
<sahin_h> Lure: I'm sure, because I start every test from scratch.
<sahin_h> Lure: First I delete all of the kmail settings, and configure again.
<sahin_h> Lure: Because I try to prevent some kind of configuration problem.
<sahin_h> Lure: And yes, the probelm is always occurs on initial folder downloads.
<Lure> sahin_h: you use imap or dimap?
<sahin_h> Lure: I'm going to check what will be happen when I've done the folder downloads already.
<sahin_h> Lure: Usualy I use dimap.
<sahin_h> Lure: But imap and dimap are also affected.
<Lure> sahin_h: interesting, as I do not see this (dimap on MS Exchange 2003 IMAP server)
<sahin_h> Lure: For testing I use imap, because in this case the inital download screw up only one folder.
<Lure> sahin_h: but I belive you and fix is one liner, so I will upload now to ppa
<sahin_h> Lure: I use MS Exhange 2003 (and 2007 very soon).
<Lure> sahin_h: interesting...
<sahin_h> Lure: ... as IMAP server.
<Lure> sahin_h: same here, which makes it even stranger...
<Lure> but anyway, I have just uploaded source to ppa, it should build in around 1-1.5 hours
<Lure> fix is simple (one line of code), so it should build properly ;-)
<Lure> sahin_h: are you on amd64 or i386?
<sahin_h> Lure: Currently on i386.
<Lure> sahin_h: good, as I can only build i386 and PPA has some bug on amd64 and does not work always
<Lure> sahin_h: is there a bug in LP about this issue?
<manchicken> Sweet, a KDE guidance backend :)
<manchicken> new one that is
<manchicken> Nevermind me.
<manchicken> I'm just excited at the prospect of not having the power manager acting stupid.
<sahin_h> Lure: Sorry, I don't understand your last question.
<Lure> sahin_h: is there a bug opened in Ubuntu buch tracker (Launchpad)?
<sahin_h> Lure: Not yet.
<sahin_h> Lure: Because when I first report the problem here, Riddel told me ask for help on #kontact first.
<Lure> sahin_h: no problem
<Lure> sahin_h: we are on to it, and you are testing like hell all our re-tries (really appretiated)
<sahin_h> Lure: I'm did a double check against this bug...
<sahin_h> Lure: ... it's only occurs on initial download only.
<Lure> sahin_h: ok, that is the reason I do not see it (as I have status cached)
<sahin_h> Lure: It's looks like you found my bug in the svn.
<sahin_h> Lure: Ok. I'm going to delete my IMAP account again from Kontact.
<sahin_h> Lure: I'm waiting for your test packages, and I'm also ready for more kmail tests.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hi, I packaged dolphin, although I still need some 2 patches to go with it
<Riddell> _StefanS_: great
<Riddell> what 2 patches?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: disable iso service, add system bookmark, change name to dolphin
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I had a bit of understanding to do about version bumping a .deb package
<Riddell> make a new .orig and add a changelog entry
<Lure> sahin_h: source is in archive and you can watch how it builds here: https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep, I figured that out now :D just took me some time to understand exactly how the version was handled.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm working on it now
<Lure> sahin_h: you need this version: 4:3.5.7enterprise20070904-0ubuntu2~ppa~lure1
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get that patch for kde-guidance I sent you btw ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: userconfig stuff
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, I uploaded and e-mailed you back
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh :D
<Riddell> earlier today
<Lure> sahin_h: build will start in some minutes (I hope) and it takes around 1 hour (from past experience)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well, I gotta get my reading glasses ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you close the bug ?
<Riddell> yes, I think so
<_StefanS_> cool.
<sahin_h> Lure: And where can I will find this package? (After when the build will be finished.)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: so you copied over the debian directory?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well, yes.. But i'm just doing the packaging the correct way now, and will include patches as nessecary.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: including jucato's compress thingy
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I probably need a build-prep also, right?
<Lure> sahin_h: status of build: https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive/+builds?build_text=kdepim&build_state=all
<Riddell> yes, fakeroot make -f debian/rules buildprep
<_StefanS_> got it.
<Lure> sahin_h: in order to get package, add this to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update/upgrade
<Lure> sahin_h: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lure/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nice, seems like the existing patches apply well.
<Lure> sahin_h: ^^^ this is the line to add to file
<sahin_h> Lure: Ok, I see.
<_StefanS_> damn this Logitech Ultraflat keyboard is wierd.
<_StefanS_> or my fingers are just too big :)
<Lure> sahin_h: ok, build just started, so 1 hour to build + some time (10-15 minutes I think) to get published in repository
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do I need to clean up something else in the old source dir?
<sahin_h> Lure: That's raesonable for me.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I get a "unrepresentable changes to source.."
<Lure> allee: good evening!
<allee> Lure: same to you
<allee> Lure: was there a conclusion what to do with (lib)gphoto2?
<Lure> allee: not really
<Lure> allee: pitti is back next week and we should probably first check with him
<allee> Lure: ah, okay.  thx for the info
<nixternal> Riddell: has beta2 been announced yet? I am seeing the .93 uploads in changes
<Lure> allee: I might try it before (merge & stuff), but not sure (busy week and weekend)
* allee hugs Lure for doing kdepim upload.
<Lure> allee: thanks, it took a while to get to something semi stable
<Lure> allee: we are still hunting one imap issue down with sahin_w
* allee dances c&p in composer. TaTa
<Lure> allee: lol
<allee> Lure: that reminds me to have a look at the backport for 0.9.2 bugs ...
<Lure> allee: c&p is so 90's ;-)
<allee> Lure: you can't imaging how often a day I celebrate the 90's :)
<Lure> allee: yep, it seems 0.9.3 will be a bit late for gutsy
<Lure> allee: it should be pretty straightforward to backport, right (0.9.3 did not change that much in general)
<allee> Lure: yes, for mandriva too.  So Gilles took the time to collect list of fixed bug report interesting for 0.9.2
<allee> Lure: that was what gilles told me too I'l will see.
<Riddell> nixternal: no
<Riddell> nixternal: but suse have it uploaded so I follow them
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it will say what the unrepresentable change is
<Riddell> "cannot represent changes to.."
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I solved it in the meantime
<_StefanS_> Riddell:  no worries
<Riddell> _StefanS_: groovy, so package is all done?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well, almost. I'm adding jucato's compress now
<Riddell> _StefanS_: didn't you just copy over the whole debian directory?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I did
<_StefanS_> Riddell: but I had to extract the new source and remove the old stuff to make it build
<_StefanS_> R
<Riddell> _StefanS_: remove what old stuff?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: also some of the patches are a bit off on the new source
<_StefanS_> R
<_StefanS_> Riddell: src, doc, admin, configure and so on
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and extract dolphin_0.9.2_orig.tar.gz
<_StefanS_> Riddell: buildprep after that,. and it worked
<_StefanS_> Riddell: am I doing it wrong?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Seen Aarons's blog about installing kubuntu for his inlaw?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'm not sure why you would remove those files
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I read somewhere that it was the only way to make it build, since that error implied that dpkg couldn't handle the amount of changes from the new version
<Riddell> _StefanS_: none of those should be changed from the .orig (except for automake stuff)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so in short, could you describe what you would do ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: download tar from author, rename to dolphin_0.9.2.orig.tar.gz, uncompress it, move to dolphin-0.9.2, copy over debian/ directory from old package, buildprep, debuild
<_StefanS_> Riddell: you forgot the changelog entry, right?
<Riddell> so I did
<_StefanS_> trying the steps now.
<_StefanS_> just generally, I dont understand the point of having the orig file if you're going to extract it anyways (?)
<Riddell> well that's the source package
<Riddell> that's what we upload to the archives for the buildds to build
<Riddell> (along with a .diff.gz which contains the stuff in the debian directory and any other changes, and the .dsc which has MD5 sums)
<_StefanS_> ah ok, thanks for explaning
<Lure> sahin_h: kdepim is available in ppa - you can try it now
<sahin_h> Lure: I'm just upgrading my test machine right now. ;-)
<sahin_h> Lure: The packages installed like a charm... Now let;s
<sahin_h> Lure: ...see
<sahin_h> Lure: I have good news for you!
<Lure> sahin_h: great ;-)
<sahin_h> Lure: The imap problem goes away!
<sahin_h> Lure: That was my longest 8 minutes ever. The network connection between my home and the office is terrible tonight.
<Lure> sahin_h: great
<sahin_h> Lure: I'm going to test it against dimap too.
<Lure> sahin_h: are you fine to use package from my ppa for some days?
<sahin_h> Lure: Sure, no problem.
<Lure> sahin_h: I would wait until end of week if some othe bug pops up or fix in svn and then request Riddell to upload new version
<Lure> sahin_h: if nothing else pops up, we would upload just this single fix
<Lure> sahin_h: and thanks for testing this so many times
<_StefanS_> Riddell: got the patches working now. Building.
<sahin_h> Lure: Ok. No problem. And I'm also interesting about a perfect kmail application as a user.
<Lure> anyway, time to get some sleep - good nite all
<sahin_h> Lure: Good Night!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: jucato's compress works, however System and Users folders are not.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah.. it works. My local settings overwrote the default.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-06
<Riddell> _StefanS_: groovy, run debuild -S and upload the .orig, .dsc and .diff.gz somewhere I can get it
<_StefanS_> will do
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm the context menu for empty trash screws up the build. I wonder if it needs an include somewhere
<_StefanS_> kdebase-dev it seems ;)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: libkonq4-dev
<_StefanS_> cool thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://enhance-it.dk/build/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: everything should be there.
<_StefanS_> going to sleep. good night.
<Riddell> great, thanks
<_StefanS_> np, and thanks for that assistance
<erenko> herkese iyi geceler
<Jucato> yay!!! dolphin! :)
<Jucato> thanks Riddell!! :)
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee! just wondering if you're now seeing a home/ folder inside your Home, but no more env/ and share/
<nixternal> Jucato: looks good
<nixternal> is it safe to rm -rf ~/home ~/env ~/share
<nixternal> I have /home/nixternal/home/nixternal
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i have an env/ and share/, but no /home
<nixternal> Jucato: haha, I didn't even read your second line there
<nixternal> I have all 3 in there
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> moin nixternal :)
<nixternal> 2007-09-05 00:50 home/nixternal/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc
<nixternal> moin moin, noon noon, night night
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> 1 more hour to go!!!
<Jucato> before?
<nixternal> I get to leave this stinkin' class
<Jucato> yay! :)
<nixternal> oooh, if he hands out the project right now, I am gone
* Jucato is a happy bird today... waking up to see an update for dolphin :D
* Hobbsee admires Jucato's feathers
<Jucato> heheh :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I installed vista today!!!
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> booyah!
<Jucato> hahah!
<nixternal> for real...I got it free through school...Business Edition...so I figured I would see what all of the hooplah was
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hah.  you sad person.
<Jucato> if I had the money or had it for free, I would probably install Vista just for the heck of it... :)
<nixternal> I have to admit, I do like it better than any previous version of Windows thus far...it is fairly fast, and it installed in less than 30 minutes
<Hobbsee> have you cleaned yourself vigourously today?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I feel so dirty
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> well, I was going to nix windows totally, but I am interested in writing some cross platform code, so I kind of need it in a way
<Jucato> using Qt I presume/hope? :)
<nixternal> of course
<nixternal> OK, I am going to go home
<nixternal> he handed out the lab and it is time to roll!
<Jucato> hehe take care :)
<Jucato> breakfast sounds good just about now... brb :)
<coreymon77> well guys, wish me luck for the meeting tomorrow
<coreymon77> im going for membership
<Jucato> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Lure> all digital camera lowers can test new libgphoto2 from my ppa
<Lure> I hope we can arrange UVF for it
<Jucato> now all I need is to think of a reason to buy a digicam :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: did you find any problems in the latest dolphin yet?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: at first I couldn't see your compress servicemenu, but I realized you have to select some files first :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I think your 0.9.2 version update didn't get uploaded yet
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well, I have it on my systems since an hour ago :)
<Jucato> but I did manage to implement Restore Item and Empty trash. yay!
<_StefanS_> Jucato: maybe you should update ? :)
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> been too busy trying to catch up with my e-mail and C++ hahah
<_StefanS_> would be nice to see if something was missing
<Jucato> although I'm still quite unsatisfied with how the whole compress thing has been implemented. but I see that even the KDE 4 version uses the same ark_*.desktop servicemenus
<_StefanS_> yea.. ark is not very fantastic to start with.
<_StefanS_> it always manages to crash, og display an error when you're browsing archives, I think
<_StefanS_> (although they can extract fine..)
<Jucato> that, and the fact that you can only compress either files only, or the whole/current directory. nothing in between...
<Jucato> you can't pick a few files and a few folders to compress...
<Jucato> oh well, at least now it's bearable :)
<_StefanS_> yes.. guess it will never be that perfect.
<_StefanS_> uhm.. I want to buy something..
<Jucato> new hardware?
<_StefanS_> I've been looking at some Dell Vostro's
* Jucato is saving up for a new HDD
<_StefanS_> yea, or a Quad something.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: what harddisk are you looking for?
<_StefanS_> I got a few around
<Jucato> haven't really thought about it. heheh
<Jucato> It's still 2 months away. the money I saved up is going to my teeth first :)
<_StefanS_> is it 3.5" or 2.5" ?
<Jucato> 3.5", probably internal IDE. my mobo can't do SATA I think
<_StefanS_> ah you're in luck.. I've got a 750gb disk i'm not using
<_StefanS_> maybe we can find out something.
<Jucato> hehe thanks for the offer. I don't think it will be possible though... shipping conditions are below satisfactory here :(
<_StefanS_> no UPS or something?
<Jucato> UPS? no I don't think so. oh well. no biggie :)
<_StefanS_> ah ok..
<Jucato> it will teach me the value of saving and being a thrifty/economic geek, if that were even possible
<_StefanS_> hehe yes sure will :)
<Jucato> heh looks like dolphin is the only update after all hahah
<_StefanS_> wow.. check out the new stuff on the ATI/amd fglrx driver.. seems like they finally have made some improvements (www.phoronix.com)
<_StefanS_> wow and AIGLX for next month :D
<Jucato> yeah it's all over the IT/FOSS news... I still wish Intel developed AGP's :)
<Jucato> you would almost get open everything...
<_StefanS_> yea.. I'm using an intel gma 950 for 1920x1200 res, and I cant see why I would need anything more
<_StefanS_> IGP's are actually pretty good these days.
<_StefanS_> but then again, my firegl in the thinkpad is really needing some speed improvements, so I cant wait to test the new driver
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> ok Dolphin works great
<Jucato> _StefanS_: thanks a lot :)
<_StefanS_> good thing.. I'm off for fixing that kdebluetooth. Still has a segfault in Paired devices :(
<Jucato> yeah still getting apport notices
<Jucato> even strigidaemon...
<_StefanS_> np :D - I stayed up late last night to make it available, but I've had plenty of coffee now to keep me going most of the day
<Jucato> I can never get strigi to work properly... even start indexing properly
<Jucato> hah the other day I worked from 9pm to 3am on that trash patch :P
<Jucato> then when I woke up around 8am that morning, I started working on it again
<_StefanS_> I havent paid much attention to strigi, I'm not very fond of the crawling background meta-engine stuff.
<Jucato> it's my first intensive hacking session, and my 2nd patch yahoo! (google!)
<_StefanS_> hehe, when something interests you, It can keep you going for quite a while
<_StefanS_> I even went out and bought a bluetooth dongle for my server just to have a possibility to test without using the laptop
<Jucato> hehe :)
<_StefanS_> well.. gotta see if it can be fixed
<_StefanS_> and buy some new hardware :D
<Jucato> one thing that I learned, though, (fortunately or unfortunately) that it's not enough to know how to code here... you absolutely need to know how to package... or at least produce a proper .dsc -> debdiff :(
<_StefanS_> well, I hated those debdiffs, but its starting to work for me..
<_StefanS_> debuild -S is your friend.
<_StefanS_> atleast until it breaks :D
<Jucato> it always breaks when you're new :)
<_StefanS_> hehe yes, I noticed.
<_StefanS_> hmm seems like I got a spare 17" lcd also.
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> lots of spares :)
<_StefanS_> hehe yea, I love to tinkle with hardware. I've got a new morex case coming in tomorrow, so I can refit my _slow_ VIA EPIA-EX board
<_StefanS_> maybe for some mediacenter stuff
<Jucato> hhahah
<_StefanS_> but.. it will probably end up as an apt cache for my local lan.
<Jucato> hardware is one of my waterloos
<_StefanS_> hardware doesn't like you ? :)
<Jucato> not much :)
<_StefanS_> wow.. I just found a cheap dual quad core Dell PowerEdge..
<Jucato> after getting grounded/shocked a few times for different reasons, I got the message :)
<_StefanS_> tempting :D
<Jucato> hehe :)
<_StefanS_> let me know about that harddrive if you find some solid means of transport. I've got a 500gig sata aswell, btw.
<Jucato> wow :)
<_StefanS_> I found some 200gb notebook harddrives from Hitachi (fastest there is) a while ago, unfortunately I couldn't get them here in denmark, so I ended up ordering them from california. But it was really worth it. These babies are fast.
* Jucato thinks if his mobo is up to very fast hard drives..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I havent got any motherboards to spare though :D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> the next time I buy a motherboard, I'll be buying a whole new processor as well, plus RAM
<Jucato> so it'd be like a new purchase... but that'd be for 2008 or 2009 hehe
<_StefanS_> well thats in the future :)
<_StefanS_> hey I got a strigi daemon in the tray now.. kinda nice
<Jucato> yeah. now hope you have luck getting it to work properly :P
<_StefanS_> already removed it :D
<Jucato> lol
<_StefanS_> hate cpu-hogging crawlers on my system.
<_StefanS_> I can tolerate updatedb.. but nothing more.
<Jucato> I think strigi hogs less compared to beagle
<_StefanS_> probably. but beagle, google desktop and strigi should basically just vapor from my systems. just my MHO.
<Jucato> heheh :)
<_StefanS_> gotta get my laptop hooked up this gigantic monitor..
<_StefanS_> off to find some adapters :)
<Jucato> hm.. dunno if it's a feature or a bug... but if you're in strigi:/ in konqueror, you can't change/type into the location bar at all
<Jucato> hahah
<HardwareGuy> :D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm off to find someone to eat
<Jucato> starving...
<_StefanS_> yep see you.
<Jucato> er... s/someone/something/
<Lure_> _StefanS_: 200GB hitachi - are those 7200 RPM?
* Lure_ is desperately short on disk space (does not fit kde4 build) ;-)
* kwwii hands Lure_ some disk space
<Lure_> kwwii: thanks, but I need it in 2.5" / 7200 RPM form factor ;-)
<Lure_> kwwii: how are you? is work for general ubuntu family fun?
<kwwii> Lure_: oh well, too bad then :-)
<kwwii> Lure_: I am doing pretty well, things are hectic; lots to do
<Lure_> kwwii: jumping between stuff or you are more mobile focus for this release?
<kwwii> Lure_: jumping between several projects
<Lure_> kwwii: yeah, that is never too good on longer run
<kwwii> kubuntu, ubuntu, a bit of edubuntu and gobuntu, the mobile stuff and a other smaller things
<kwwii> I think in the end I get less work done when I have to keep switching back and forth
<Lure_> kwwii: do you know if anybody is now pushing update of kubuntu.org?
<kwwii> Lure_: nope, nobody is working on it :-(
<Lure_> since I know you are very busy
<Lure_> :-(
<kwwii> the design has been done for months and months but nobody wants to make the actual CMS
<Lure_> kwwii: were there any community members that wanted to participate?
<kwwii> Lure_: yepp, mhb started but apparently he does not have any more time
<kwwii> since then nobody has done anything with it
<Lure_> I really think we need to find somebody that can do *something* (even if not that much)
<kwwii> yeah, me too
<Lure_> kwwii: yep, mhb rocked a lot on other fronts, maybe we can ask him now that GSoC is over
<Lure_> kwwii: we should just copy CMS from ubuntu/edubuntu/something - I am sure something like this should be doable
<Lure_> kwwii: and not reinvent again
<_StefanS_> Lure_: yea they are
<Lure_> _StefanS_: do they have them also as PATA? Can you provide th link to store?
<_StefanS_> Lure_: got them from excaliberpc
<_StefanS_> Lure_: not sure about pata :( chect hitachi-gst.com
<_StefanS_> check
<kwwii> Lure_: yeah, that would be the best solution with the least amount of work
<Lure_> _StefanS_: are they loud (his old 3.5" hitachi was pretty loud)?
<Lure_> _StefanS_: it seems PATA ends at 100GB
* Lure_ thinks he need laptop upgrade ;-)
<_StefanS_> yea indeed.
<_StefanS_> get a slow seagate then
<kwwii> lol, the artwork mailing list has 2,500+ messages in the queue - I knew I shouldn't have taken the administrator job
<Riddell> kwwii: mostly spam presumably?
<Riddell> I set all my mailing lists to reject anything not from a subscriber, it's the only way to stop the spam they attract
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, and every time I try to discard them my browser crashes
<kwwii> Riddell: probably the best idea
<_StefanS_> Lure_: the acoustics are as the 5400rpm, and heat likewise.
<_StefanS_> Lure_: good quality, better than 7k100 which was good to start with.
<Lure_> _StefanS_: thanks for good info, really need to do something about this
<_StefanS_> Lure_: and its _very_ fast also.
<_StefanS_> Lure_: due to the 16mb cache obviously.
<Jucato> moin Lure_, Riddell, kwwii
<Lure_> Jucato: hi
<kwwii> hi Jucato
<Jucato> oooh kde4 finally has a semi-working panel :)
<Riddell> Jucato: trying out 3.93?
<Jucato> from svn
<Jucato> do we have packages already? I'd be willing to test them too :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you should update your system.
<Jucato> hm?
<_StefanS_> yea its in the repos
<Jucato> ah ok.
<Jucato> I thought some special repo or something heheh
* Jucato is not actually used to trying the kde 4 packages from kubuntu... sorry :(
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<Tonio_> hi everyone :)
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<raphink> :)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! :)
<_StefanS_> hi Tonio_
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will look more on that segfault later. There's possibly something wrong with input devices as well. I keep getting asked to Accept my mouse connection.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah......
<Tonio_> that's pretty annoying
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: did that work better before ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lots of fixes on svn so I'll try to upgrade the package tomorrow or toonight
<_StefanS_> it worked better before, i think. but update from svn, and lets see if it works.
<_StefanS_> I guess the segfault is still present, so ill just go on with that
<Riddell> kwwii: ..
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks for the phone call :-)
<fdoving> wow.. my strigi index is 6.4G and still indexing.
<Riddell> fdoving: I'm up to 40GB
<Jucato> you guys are lucky. strigidaemon keeps dying on me when I start indexing...
<Riddell> tried getting a backtrace?
<Riddell> or I guess reporting it with apport and letting someone else do that
<Jucato> hm... apport never appears...
<Jucato> I just click on Start indexing, then it switches back to Start daemon
<Jucato> doing this through konq btw
<Riddell> hmm, apport should appear
<Riddell> have you tried rm -r ~/.strigi first?
<Jucato> ok I'll try that now
<Jucato> still died, but did index 650 files
<Jucato> I'm guessing I have a file that murders strigi :)
<Riddell> rm -r ~/.strigi and run gdb strigidaemon
<Jucato> then?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:sebas] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php | Meeting Thursday 1300UTC
<hunger> Riddell: I gave up trying to run gdb on strigi after 3 days:-)
<Jucato> what would be the -dbg package for strigi? kdelibs-dbg or kdebase-dbg?
<hunger> Riddell: It still had not reached the critical file by then.
<Jucato> hi hunger! saw the new Dolphin features? :)
<hunger> Jucato: Nope.
<Jucato> aw... :P
<Jucato> "Empty Deleted Items" implemented for your pleasure :)
<hunger> Jucato: Seems it can do way more stuff to the Trash now... emptying it is still not possible though:-|
<Jucato> hunger: it is. just right-click in an empty space in the Trash folder
<hunger> Jucato: Ah! Found it! Great.
<hunger> Jucato: I had expected it in the Information bar though.
<Jucato> hm... I don't know how that could be implemented as a command though :(
<Jucato> haven't really looked into it...
<Jucato> grr... now you got me thinking again ehehe
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<hunger> Jucato: Well, thanks for fixing stuff for me:-)
<Jucato> hehe my pleasure. learned a lot from it too :)
<Jucato> like how Dolphin, even in KDE 4, still depended on libkonq :)
<Hobbsee> yay, i'ts not 1300 UTC yet
* Hobbsee couldnt tell
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> 28 minutes to go on my kicker
<Hobbsee> oh, so london is in summer time.
<Hobbsee> i wonder why it doesnt do that automatically...
<nixternal> oi oi
<Hobbsee> hiya nixternal
<nixternal> howdy Hobbsee
<nixternal> good, looks like it will be a quick meeting
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i havent looked at the agenda yet
<Jucato> hiya nixternal! :)
<nixternal> 4 items
<nixternal> howdy Jucato
<_StefanS_> isnt the meeting now?=
<nixternal> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 06 2007, 12:36:25 - Next meeting: Kubuntu in 23 minutes
<Jucato> 24 minutes to go in my kickah
<nixternal> Jucato: what are you running that tells you how much time you have left?
<Jucato> my brain... :/
<nixternal> well, you will never be a developer if your brain is small enough to fit in your kicker :p
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> clock + brain + math = time remaining
<Jucato> hm... I think I built dolphin from svn wrong, because the one from kde4base doesn't crash :(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around?
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: greetings!  i believe it's meeting time
<Riddell> isn't it in two hours?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not according to fridge, nor my email
<Riddell> nope, it's not :)
<Riddell> kwwii: ping
<kwwii> Riddell: pong
<kwwii> meeting time
<Riddell> Lure: ping
<Lure> Riddell: pong
<Lure> oh, meeting... I will watch but not sure how much I can participate (work, phone calls and stuff inbetween)
<Hobbsee> Lure: that's fine.
<Jucato> good luck Lure :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just saw that strigidaemon runs by default now
<Tonio_> Riddell: it uses 100% of my cpu since this morning, is that normal ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: beagle wasn't that long to scan my profile
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's part of the Tracker emulation.
<Tonio_> ScottK: oki but 8 hours of cpu overloading seems a bit too much
<ScottK> I agree.
<Tonio_> ScottK: especially since I don't have that many files on that machine....
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_, there's a meeting on
<Jucato> forgot to ask about strigi in the meeting... is it really ready for gutsy considering most seem to have problems with it?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah but I can't be there this time, I'm at work....
<Tonio_> ust connecting to read but I can't really speak
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> Jucato: how about you ask that in said meeting?
<Jucato> ok... after the other agenda :)
<sahin_w> Lure and Riddell: I use the new kdepim (Lure special edition ;-)) whole day without any problem. Work like a charm as an imap and dimap client.
<Jucato> is pasting in Compose fixed already?
<sahin_w> Jucato: Yes
<Jucato> yay! :)
<sahin_w> Jucato: However I didn't ecounter any kind of crash.
<Jucato> how about just a plain freeze when pasting?
<fdoving> Tonio_: how big is your index, mine is ~8G and still indexing. seems uselessly huge to me. i will soon need an extra strigi-usbdisk.
<Jucato> gonna try it now anyway..
<sahin_w> Jucato: I use ctrl+c and ctrl+v. And I also use mouse left click than mouse middel click for testing.
<sahin_w> Jucato: For me that's rock solid.
<Jucato> sahin_w: yay! works great! thanks :)
<sahin_w> Jucato: It's not my merit. I'm just testing it.
<Jucato> heh ok :)
<Jucato> thanks anyway
<Riddell> sahin_w: excellent, which version is that?
<sahin_w> Riddell: This is Lure's version.
<sahin_w> Riddell: You can reach it on the Lure's ppa
<Tonio_> fdoving: lemme check
<sahin_w> Riddell: I use this version: kmail_3.5.7enterprise20070904-0ubuntu1~ppa~lure1
<Tonio_> fdoving: mine is 2 gigs atm, still indexing
<Tonio_> fdoving: my home is only 9 gigs
<Tonio_> fdoving: mostly mp3s
<Tonio_> fdoving: means that the index is probably bigger than my all text files
<Tonio_> fdoving: there's a bug I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm on my contrib day tomorrow, so if you have todos to share, please email me the list :)
<sahin_w> Riddell: Sorry for the desinformation I use the following kdepim packages:
<sahin_w> Riddell: kdepim-4:3.5.7enterprise20070904-0ubuntu2~ppa~lure1
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: something broke with kdebluetooth, it seems
<sahin_w> Riddell: The diferences between the previous and the last one the imap flag handling fix.
<Hobbsee> it cant find my phone anymore
<Riddell> sahin_w: great, I'll upload that
<sahin_w> Riddell: Lure added this IMAP fix to the latest one.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Ok, thanks. More test to come... Bye!
<manchicken> Riddell: There's supposed to be a /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde, right?
<nixternal> alrighty, school time...be back in a few hours
<manchicken> It seems like KDE4's startkde is missing.
<Jucato> manchicken: yeah seems so...
<Lure> Riddell: I wanted to monitor other fixes in enterprise to se if we should include some more before beta
<bddebian> Heya
<Lure> Riddell: but if you are fine with multiple uploads, you can upload also that single impa fix (it is one liner)
<Lure> Tonio_: I suspect strigi has some infinite loop bug in one of it threads (or polling problem)
<Lure> Jucato: paste should be rock solid now
<Jucato> Lure: yeah. thanks! :)
* Jucato is becoming happier and happier in Gutsy
* Lure is getting productive since kdepim does not crash anymore ;-)
<Jucato> I managed to download all my pop already. but I was scared of trying to compose any mail :)
<Jucato> kmail doesn't have a way of giving you your total mail spanning across all folders (except sent/outbox), does it?
<Lure> Jucato: I think not
<Jucato> aaah. seems like a user ran into another dolphin bug...
<Jucato> one that I really wouldn't know how to fix ehehe
<DaSkreech> Konqueror started freezing for flash again :(
<Riddell> DaSkreech: install new gtk?
<Riddell> Jucato: what's that?
<DaSkreech> sorry?
<DaSkreech> What gtk ?
<Jucato> "Does anyone know whats up with the cut-and-paste option in Dolphin. Like i cut a folder on one hard drive and dump it on my desktop and its appears to have been moved fine but the original one is still there but shaded. Am i the only one getting this?"
<Riddell> do you have it installed?
<DaSkreech> no
<Jucato> I can confirm that bug. From USB drive to hard drive
<Jucato> hm... actually the bug seems to only happen if you cut from one dolphin window and paste to another window
<DaSkreech> I need gtk now for the flash to work>
<DaSkreech> Man I hope Adobe follows AMD soon
<bddebian> Not likely
<hunger> Hi DaSkreech.
<hunger> DaSkreech: You pinged me the day before yesterday?
<Jucato> that was a long pong heheh :)
<hunger> Jucato: I saw the ping while shutting down my box to head home...
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> Riddell: startkde seems to be missing in beta 2 (as manchicken discovered)
<Riddell> Jucato: tried kdebase-workspace?
<Jucato> ok will try
<DaSkreech> Hi hunger
<DaSkreech> hwo are you?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Not that well.
<DaSkreech> hunger: Doctor not that well?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Nah, one of my close relatives died.
<Jucato> Riddell: sorry, tried the beta1 instructions and didn't see the kdebase-workspace package. updating now :/
<DaSkreech> hunger: terribly sorry to hear :(
<Jucato> my condolences hunger :(
* hunger thanks Jucato.
<hunger> DaSkreech: Thanks.
* hunger had a horrible vacation.
<DaSkreech> that's not good?
<DaSkreech> sorry no ?
<DaSkreech> Damn my questioning nature
<hunger> DaSkreech: Laptop broke and went to repair (for 10days!) and then I discovered my HDD is ruined as well, tax authorities informed me that I owe them lots of money (because my last employer had screwed up), my wife broke her finger and then my mom died all of a sudden. Oh, what fun I had in those 3 weeks.
<DaSkreech> Wait afteryour laptop came back the HDD was ruined?
<hunger> DaSkreech: I send it in without the HDD... but couldn't check its state without the laptop.
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> USB cases come in useful
<hunger> DaSkreech: Not without a computer to connect it to:-( Only have my laptop:-(
<DaSkreech> oh
<Hobbsee> oh, guess i'd better do the honours
<DaSkreech> I guess you were on a holiday around people with no computers
<DaSkreech> hooobsee!
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> that came out wrong
<Hobbsee> hiya DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you're already a member.
<hunger> DaSkreech: My parents/parents in law have my *old* boxes... both date from the pre-USB area (PII).
<DaSkreech> hunger: Yeah I had to work on one of those
<DaSkreech> Riddell: are you saying I need gtk for flash to work?
<Jucato> didn't it always?
<DaSkreech> I don't think so
<DaSkreech>  I was using it two days ago without
<Jucato> Depends: debconf | debconf-2.0, wget, libgtk2.0-0, fontconfig, libxt6, libxext6, libatk1.0-0, libc6, libcairo2, libexpat1, libfontconfig1, libfreetype6, libglib2.0-0, libice6, libpango1.0-0, libpng12-0, libsm6, libx11-6, libxau6, libxcursor1, libxdmcp6, libxfixes3, libxi6, libxinerama1, libxrandr2, libxrender1, zlib1g
<Jucato> let me see the one for feisty
<DaSkreech> this is gutsy
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I'm not sure, I'll test
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I'm just saying that Flash has always depended on GTK
<DaSkreech> I booted up (Live Cd) upgraded konqueror related items and then went to some random site that needs flsh
<DaSkreech> it pops up I install
<DaSkreech> since nixternal put up the changelog that it was fixed that was sufficent
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done the meeting honours
<Hobbsee> er, membership honours
<DaSkreech> this morning it went back to freezing
<Hobbsee> that's my contribution to writeups of the meeting :P
<Jucato> oh krap!! I knew I forgot to ask Tonio_ something... :/
<Riddell> thanks Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> hunger: I think my question can wait then
<Jucato> s/can/should/ :P
<hunger> DaSkreech: Just ask.
<DaSkreech> under Decibel/khalki would it be possible to tie a person IM to their IRC name and enable a IM initiate from inside konversation ?
<Jucato> wouldn't that be fantastic? heheh
<hunger> DaSkreech: Decibel is a "Phonon for IM"... of course you can add such stuff to konversation.
<Jucato> right now, though, you can already associate konvi w/ kaddressbook
<DaSkreech> So I could for example under the watched nicks see that someone is not on IRC but is on IM?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Decibel makes it *very* easy to do something like that, but just having Decibel will not cause all that to suddenly work:-)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yes but as I understand it all that stuff doesn't exist in KDE4 anymore
<DaSkreech> hunger: I know I was just trying to think of things to do in konvi for KDE4
<Jucato> well, Konvi for KDE 4 doesn't even exist yet :)
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> that's why I'm prethinking
<hunger> DaSkreech: Port Konversation to decibel:-)
<hunger> DaSkreech: Then it can do IM itself in addition to IRC;-)
<DaSkreech> Sho_ says that he will probably port Konvi to KDE4/Qt4 then sit out a relelase or so then integrate cool stuff
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :) that's too funky for words hunger
<hunger> DaSkreech: And decibel will update the addressbook and stuff with state from IRC;-)
<DaSkreech> I don't even know how Ironic it woudl be to make voice calls from Konversation
<DaSkreech> it would finally live up to it's name!
<hunger> DaSkreech: Actually I think with Decibel stuff like konversation as we know it is dead (or at least I hope so;-)
<DaSkreech> I think we all know that KDe4 changes things dramatically
<Jucato> now we just have to wait for akonadi for all of this...
<Jucato> to add more to this I mean
<hunger> DaSkreech: Basically all the core stuff (connect to some service, handle accounts, etc.) is in Decibel. No need to reimplement that.
<DaSkreech> It's just a balance act to placate those who have future shock while giving power to those who are still waiting to utter "Make it so"
<DaSkreech> Yes I know
<DaSkreech> I was just trying to see how konvi kould kapitalize on it
<hunger> DaSkreech: UIs are just registered with that core and triggered as needed.
<DaSkreech> argh
<DaSkreech> I keep lapsing into that
<hunger> So the konversation GUI could be some really sophisticated multi-tab chat frontend.
<DaSkreech> Hmm someone needs to remind me t mail nixternal
<DaSkreech> hunger: not with it's curernt tab hotkey scheme
<hunger> DaSkreech: The nick list could be in a different application...
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> but with the number of chat buddies I have and the number of servers/rooms I join I'd have to get dual monitors and stack them on top of each other
<DaSkreech> I can't even imagine people like MEz
<DaSkreech> at that point we should rename the app to Kackle
<DaSkreech> or Kakaphony
<Jucato> Riddell: where would dolphin and konsole be in the beta2 packages?
<Riddell> Jucato: kde4base, same as always
<Jucato> Riddell: ah so in addition to kdebase-workspace, we also need kde4base?
<Riddell> that should be a dependency no?
<Jucato> should be...
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> no it doesn't seem so... unless there were changes within the past 45 minutes or so?
<Riddell> spooky, it's right there in the source
<Jucato> apt-cache says Replaces: kde4base
<Riddell> that should be versioned though
<Riddell> oh, I see the problem
<Riddell> two depends lines is going to confuse everything
<Jucato> heh ok. I'll wait for the fix so I can retry and test everything again :)
<Riddell> just install kde4base, that'll do exactly the same
<Jucato> yeah. just so we could know if there are any hiccups, right? :)
<manchicken> Powermanager is working so nicely.
<stdin> hmm, should kde4base depend on libxklavier-dev in feisty (instead of libxklavier11-dev, seeing as it doesn't exist)?
<Riddell> maybe, maybe
<Riddell> stdin: any other build-deps like that?
<stdin> I'm having a look now
<Riddell> DaSkreech: do you really not have gtk installed?  it's needed by openoffice, amarok, kipi and others
<DaSkreech> libgtk?
<Riddell> libgtk2.0-0
<DaSkreech> actually yeah
<Riddell> is it the latest version?
<DaSkreech> Blast!
<DaSkreech> thanks
<Riddell> hmm, if I do remove gtk flash doesn't appear at all
<Riddell> which is better than freezing the app
<Riddell> I suspect it has always done that however
<DaSkreech> ok live and learn
<DaSkreech> ATI open source drivers :)
<Riddell> that announced somewhere?
<DaSkreech>  hopefully Flash will do the same and we can have a QT flash :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: no they are just giving out the specs to futuer cards
<Riddell> flash is quite different from a hardware driver
<DaSkreech> The official driver is still closed but the spec is there so we can build our own drivers
<DaSkreech>  we just need a open flash spec :)
<Riddell> flash spec has always been open
<Riddell> and gnash is doing a decent job these days, swfdec too
<Riddell> (but not decent enough for gutsy I believe)
<DaSkreech> I thought they gave out the spec for one version behing
<DaSkreech> behind
<Riddell> maybe, I've not heard of that
<DaSkreech> http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/weblog/?p=302
<hunger> Does somebody know where I can get one of those open moko phones?
<DaSkreech> From openmoko?
* Jucato might consider buying one when they come out with the end-user edition next month(?)
<hunger> DaSkreech: Wow, that was easy:-)
<Riddell> stdin: find anything?
<stdin> Riddell: nothing that pops out at me
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> meduxa!
* Tm_T hides
<Riddell> meduxa: still able to pick me and K up from the airport on saturday evening?
* Riddell wonders how to wake meduxa up
<Riddell> meduxa: look who's famous! http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/BuildingaBetterUbuntu5&6.pdf
<DaSkreech> Isn't tribe 6 today?
<Riddell> is anyone still suffering from the adept_manager descriptions bug?  it seems to have fixed itself for me
<Riddell> DaSkreech: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-September/000337.html
<Riddell> also known as "I wanted to get some work done"
<meduxa> hi
<Tm_T> mooh mooh
<meduxa> Rene Martin from the organization of the event is going to pick you up
<Tm_T> looks like our media announcements will be sent tomorrow/monday
<meduxa> he lives close to your hotel
<Riddell> meduxa: ok
<Riddell> meduxa: so still wanting to give us a tour round the classy parts of the island sometime next week?
<meduxa> yes
<Riddell> meduxa: do you have my mobile number?
<meduxa> 678472611 is my mobile
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> +44 7941938912 is me
<Riddell> meduxa: that's +34 presumably?
<meduxa> call me. I was thinking about a tour on tuesday or wednesday and have dinner with some of coleagues
<Riddell> great
<meduxa> nois cheaper if you call me from the hotel
<meduxa> you don't have to press +34
<Riddell> ok
<meduxa> hey...is Cristo on the paper
<meduxa> jajajaja
<meduxa> cristo and richard dale will be on your conference if everything goes ok
<meduxa> they will come from gran canaria to tenerife those days
<Riddell> I'm giving the first tutorial, I've never spoken for 4 hours solid before
<meduxa> just prepare 3 and make people ask you questions
<meduxa> during the whole tutorial
<meduxa> by the way, I published today some crazy ideas about the kmenu I though about in aKademy
<meduxa> http://agustin.ejerciciosresueltos.com
<Riddell> meduxa: you should get your english language blogs on planet kde
<Riddell> trouble with full screen stuff is users will say "where have my apps gone"
<Riddell> but it is true there's no paticular reason for kmenu to be so small
<Jucato> have you guys heard of Kuartet?
<meduxa> with transparency you don't have that feeling
<Riddell> although it would need a design that the list of entries weren't too tall for the screen
<Riddell> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> it doesn't even have to be "full screen"
<meduxa> nope
* Jucato fetches some links
<meduxa> it doesn't, it only have to be big
<Jucato> I haven't tried it out for a long time. it's basically a clone of Mezzo (Symphony OS) for KDE
<Jucato> using superkaramba last time I checked. but I think he's doing it in code now
<Jucato> http://kuartetdesktop.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> er.. s/now/before it sort of died
<meduxa> riddell, what do I have to do to get into planet?
<Jucato> http://kuartetdesktop.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<Jucato> meduxa: we almost have the same idea for a main menu. I like kickoff a bit, but I'm not 100% comfortable that it's in the corner of the screen.
<meduxa> man, next time I have an idea, instead of thinking about it for some hours and write ir , I'll write it here
<Jucato> TastyMenu has a feature that lets you detach the menu from the corner and resize it to whatever size (in %)
<meduxa> kuartet is a great approach to what I have in mind
<Jucato> hahah
<Riddell> meduxa: make sure you have an english language rss feed and e-mail it to clee@kde.org
<Riddell> Jucato: interesting
<Jucato> meduxa: there are currently 3 (or 4 since you consider katapult) menu alternatives. I think they all have done some bits right
<Jucato> I *was* planning on blogging about these K Menu alternatives and ideas... but then I took that vacation :)
<Jucato> and also rm'ed my system... so I'll have to redo and re-experience :)
<DaSkreech> katapult!! :)
<Jucato> technically katapult isn't a menu :P
* DaSkreech goes back to snoozing
<meduxa> kuartet only misses, in my opinion the idea of organicing the icons of the app directly instead of categoricin g them
<Jucato> it's a multi-purpose launcher. and it's great for that purpose
<Jucato> meduxa: that's why I was excited about Plasma. I think it offers these possibilities
* Jucato suddenly felt energetic at 1:35 a.m. :)
<meduxa> http://www.grupocpd.com/archivos_documentos/info_meduxa/meduxa_project_released/#
<meduxa> is something close to this idea we implemented for meduxa, the distro I worked on
<meduxa> yes you're right
<meduxa> plasma can help to solve the problem
<Riddell> hopefully plasma will be something other than just possibilities one day :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> yeah I hope so too
<meduxa> katapult is not a menu, I agree, but it is really useful
<meduxa> especially for non english people
<Jucato> meduxa: the problem with this is that it has to be sort of scalable. I mean that it can be used/adapted for different types of users. that setup for kids will mostly work for kids (or people who like it) only.
<DaSkreech> meduxa: from reports people are using it on a daily basis now
<Jucato> yeah katapult is great
<meduxa> jucato, yes
<meduxa> it has to be scalable
<Jucato> heheh UI design.. my area of interest :)
<meduxa> the point to forget about multilevel menus
<Jucato> yes katapult is great and extremely useful. I'm a huge fan of it. but I would still dare say that it's not a 100% replacement for a well made menu
* DaSkreech winces
<Jucato> I don't think we can't do away with submenus entirely... though
<meduxa> and get into full size or big transparency, scalable wallpapers
<meduxa> that works a a menu
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You should so UI design a new katapult :)
<meduxa> make the whole screen a menu
<DaSkreech> I have some thoughts on the wiki
<Jucato> DaSkreech: katapult doesn't need much of a new design as it does some new backends :)
<DaSkreech> It so does need a new design
<Jucato> like I said, for a multi-purpose launcher, it is almost perfect
<Jucato> just imho
<Riddell> it needs multiple options in my opinion
<DaSkreech> Course Mez and I fight about that all the time :) but I still think that a dual UI design is needed to move it forward
<Jucato> Riddell: ditto
<DaSkreech> Riddell: exactly
<Riddell> dual UI?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Jucato> er?
<DaSkreech> I love it as is
<meduxa> for blind people, in  the future connecting katapult with audio will be great
<DaSkreech> Quicksilver has a 3 step aproach to launching anything
<DaSkreech> Mez (and most people) like the 3 step approach
<DaSkreech> I like the simple type and launch approach even if it means losing flexibilty
<DaSkreech> So having two UIs for search would be a boon
<DaSkreech> Sort like simple and advanced
<Riddell> multiple replies would be optional, it would still have one main option to choose
<Riddell> however, katapult should go away and become krunner in kde 4 in my opinion
<DaSkreech> You have use quicksilver right Riddell?
<DaSkreech> I think that katapult can outdo krunner but not as it is now
<Riddell> only briefly
<Riddell> then fix krunner :)  no point having two such similar projects
<DaSkreech> I agree that krunner shoudl take over the functions of katapult as it is now
<DaSkreech> No I mean not as katapult is now :)
<DaSkreech> I think the roadmap for krunner is laid out pretty well
<Jucato> aseigo and Mez talked about it already. they have agreed to disagree on some matters but agreed that they could just leave krunner and katapult as different frontends to the same backends :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Jucato> but seriously... katapult needs a new implementation for the document catalog heheeh
<Jucato> and don't look at me yet. last time I looked at the code, it made my headache
<DaSkreech> I don't care about code right now I want people to throw ideas on the wiki
<meduxa> for users archives are the important stuff, not apps. For many of them, once you have related format (extension) with app, they don't run the app and then open the doc, they do open the archive directly
<DaSkreech> many minds make efficient implementation shallow
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> too many cooks spoil the dinner...or something like that :)
* Jucato gets back to blogging...
<meduxa> we need a katapult not for apps but for archives
<DaSkreech> yeah but everyone should say what's for dinner :)
<Riddell> meduxa: archives meaning files?  or .tar archives?
<meduxa> files, yes
<DaSkreech> meduxa: you can open docs/archives/files with katapult
<Jucato> meduxa: Katapult can launch/open files already
<Jucato> but the implementation... is... um...
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> Just can't specify which app
<meduxa> yes
* DaSkreech glares at OO.o
<Jucato> unfortunately, right now, you have to be *very* specific where the file is. like in folder1/subfolder2/file1
<DaSkreech> Strigi might help that
<Jucato> ah strigi :)
<meduxa> riddell it would be nice to allow more flexi ...yes, that's what I mean
<Jucato> yes hopefully when strigi is fixed we can move the doc catalog to strigi
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah I should try out that systray thing
<Jucato> sigh...
<Jucato> if only I could get strigi to even finish indexing without dying..
<Jucato> is there a CLI command for starting indexing with strigi?
<DaSkreech> strigidaemon I would guess
<Jucato> that just starts the daemon, not the indexing
<Jucato> I think
<meduxa> DaSkreech where is the wiki you talked about?
<Jucato> or not...
<DaSkreech> http://katapult.kde.org/wiki/
<meduxa> thanks
<meduxa> I get errors in the suggestions forum. Can't get into any entry. Is it something wrong with it or it is something from My system?
<DaSkreech> had issues with the server last week
<DaSkreech>  still has gremlins
<DaSkreech> which start with g
<DaSkreech> so they are unwatned :(
* DaSkreech covers Gwenview's ears
<meduxa> ok, I'll take a look any other day
* DaSkreech should find out if Basket is getting qt4ized
<meduxa> ok, I have to go, talk to you later
<DaSkreech> bye! :)
<manchicken> Powermanager seems to be doing much better today than it was yesterday.
<nixternal> howdy
<fdoving> hi. i'm having yet another disk crash, Wested Digital, in my homeserver. this is the second disk in 2 months.
<fdoving> so i guess i'll try to recover from that this evening.
<ScottK> fdoving: Every hard drive I've ever had die in less than 6 years (except one that died after a car crash) was a Western Digital.
<fdoving> yeah, i have started a convert-to-hitachi process.
<ScottK> I see.  I've had good luck with Seagate myself.
<fdoving> ScottK: hah, guess how old the disk is. :)
<fdoving> produced in 2001, 6 years :)
<ScottK> Ah.  That's past design lifetime then.  IIRC it's 5.
<ScottK> Hard to blame that one on WD.
<fdoving> hey, it feels like i bought it yesterday :)
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> I've got one PC with a HD that I'm sure is over 10 years old.  Now I'm wondering what brand it is (not enough to go crack the case mind you).
<fdoving> new technology is so vulnerable.
<stdin> I have a hitachi disk, it's about 6 years old and has seen 3 (yes 3) newer disks fail in it's time
<fdoving> those old 300mb disks from whatever make still works in my 80386 machine.. i'm sure. :)
<fdoving> i should probably move all stuff over from those WDs to the new hitachis then. since the other WD is probably around the same age.
<Lynoure> Hi, I've tried on #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu and no one seems to know what the recommended method to upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy (developement version) are. Is there a kubuntu page similar to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5 somewhere? I'd love to do my share of testing and reporting bugs, but if I upgrade in some wonky custom way, there might be false bugs reported because of that.
<OculusAquilae> Lynoure: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu ?
<Lynoure> OculusAquilae: otherwise, but no upgrade instructions there
<OculusAquilae> Lynoure: that's right
<OculusAquilae> Lynoure: try to look here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu
<Lynoure> Thanks
<sahin_h> Riddell: Did you upload Lure latest and gratest kdepim packages to the Gutsy repo?
<Riddell> oh, not yet, thanks for reminding me
<sahin_h> Riddell: No problem. ;-)
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> well?
<coreymon77> how did i do?
<ScottK> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Riddell> also try http://kryten.incognitus.net/mootbot/meetings/
<Riddell> or just look at the kubuntu-members launchpad group
<milian> how can I setup the strigi kicker applet to search in my kopete logs?
<DaSkreech> milian: sounds like a #ubuntu+1 question
<Riddell> milian: #strigi for that
<DaSkreech> or #strigi :)
<milian> thanks
<Florian> hi
<Florian> Are the kde4-packages already compiled?
<stdin> for gutsy, yes
<Florian> Oh.. I'm using 7.04. What a pity..
<stdin> you'll have to wait a while then
<Florian> ok, thanks
<Riddell> hopefully they'll all compile tonight
<coreymon77> Riddell: i got it?
<Riddell> coreymon77: certainly did, congratulations
<ScottK> nixternal_ wanted you there in person to torment you some more, but we wouldn't let him have the fun.
<ScottK> coreymon77: Congratualtions.
<ScottK> Just pretend I spelled that correctly.
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> thanks
<coreymon77> ScottK: i just took a look at the logs, i could see that nixternal didnt like the fact that i wasnt there
<ScottK> He also gave you a +1, so don't hold it against him.
<sahin_h> I installed KDE4. How can I install more plasma things?
<ScottK> I'm mostly giving him grief for when he reads the scrollback.
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> he just wanted to have some fun
<ScottK> K
<coreymon77> ScottK: was that the first time you have ever done an email application?
* ScottK hasn't been to a lot of Kubuntu meetins, so not the best to ask.  First I've seen though.
<coreymon77> Riddell: was that the first time you have ever done an email application?
<Riddell> coreymon77: yes
<ryanakca> Who was it that had written a menu for dolphin... within the past few days? Jucato? mhb?
<ryanakca> methinks it had to do with compress
<Riddell> jucato was doing dolphin bits
* ryanakca nods... Was he planning on adding a KGPG bit? What is it... a .desktop file?
<Riddell> I've not heard of that
<coreymon77> Riddell: so, there was something that you guys wnted me to do right?
<Riddell> coreymon77: if you're interested in helping out with the development team, a short monthly team report is needed
<ryanakca> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<coreymon77> Riddell: whats the report?
<coreymon77> Riddell: and who was the CC member who gave me +1?
<Riddell> jsgotangco
<Riddell> coreymon77: just bullet points of the last month https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports
<Riddell> coreymon77: it's due for the 22nd of each month (so I'll be away for this one)
<Riddell> coreymon77: many of the points can be taken from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe6/Kubuntu
<Florian> bye
<coreymon77> Riddell: so, what kind of points should i put in the report? just summarize each of the headings under whats new?
<Riddell> coreymon77: I guess so, and ask here what people have done, also look at gutsy-changes
<Riddell> this is the first time this has been done so I'm not entirely sure what's expected
<coreymon77> wasnt nixternal supposed to talk to me about it?
<Riddell> yes
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-07
<coreymon77> so, how do i go about getting the irc cloak?
<stdin> coreymon77: I think you'd ask in #ubuntu-ops (ask for a staffer)
<coreymon77> stdin: i thought we werent supposed to ask freenode staffers
<Tm_T> coreymon77: exactly
<stdin> coreymon77: yep :)
<Tm_T> staffers some weird way likes Ubuntu ;(
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> that didnt make sense
<stdin> maybe "some weird staffers like Ubuntu" :p
<coreymon77> maybe
<coreymon77> Tm_T: what did you mean?
<Tm_T> thats what I did mean
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> okay
<DaSkreech> Play ground is built for the KDE4 repo?
<Tm_T> stdin: welcome back
<stdin> has a small crash :p
<stdin> system stopped responding, then came back and X died
<Tm_T> but why you exited from irc?
<stdin> because I have a graphical IRC client
<stdin> :p
<stdin> so I took the opportunity to update my wiki page before coming back
<Tm_T> stdin: hrr, graphics and irc, hrrr
<stdin> Tm_T:  I can't have irc taking up one of my very important shell sessions :p
<Tm_T> er?
<Tm_T> best in irssi: you dont have to run it on your own pc
<Tm_T> stdin: 0342 Irssi uptime: 140d 5h 20m 30s
<stdin> Tm_T: maybe if I used a bouncer on my server "01:44:29 up 33 days, 10:27", but I can't be bothered :p
<ryanakca> hmmm... I should probably reboot my blog server for the kernel upgrades... but I don't want to loose my 131d uptime :D
* DaSkreech points stdin to screen
<DaSkreech> Hmm new globulation is out
* Hobbsee removes kdepim so she doesnt have to keep downloading it.
<Hobbsee> oh, bah.
<Hobbsee> basket still depends on it.
* ScottK tests various kdegames, not because he wants to, but because everything ought to be tested...
<ScottK> ;-)
<Hobbsee> sure sure...
<stdin> how come kdebase-workspace is not building yet? (feisty-backports)
<ScottK> Is it a new package?
<ScottK> If it is new for Feisty it has to go through the NEW queue again.
<stdin> well, it's the KDE4 beta2 package, 14 hours old
<Hobbsee> yes, and?
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/3.93.0-0ubuntu2~feisty1 < still on dep wait
<Hobbsee> oh, so it's not in teh new queue
<stdin> I think that's the only package left in KDE4b2 to build now
<Hobbsee> stdin: it's a bug.
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 3.93.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 lt 3.93.0-0ubuntu2~feisty1 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> ScottK: were you wanting to fix that?
<stdin> ahh, I see
<stdin> Hobbsee: have you tested beta2 yet?
<stdin> ^ or anyone actually ^
<Hobbsee> nope
<stdin> I think there's a bug in it, there's no, umm, whatever the replacement for kciker is
<stdin> ie: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/561/kde4b2ht1.jpg
<stdin> that's part of plasma right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> one of the many...
<Hobbsee> dont report them to us
<stdin> wasn't going to, I'm guessing it's an upstream bug
<Hobbsee> they're all upstream bugs
<stdin> well, yeah, that's why I guessed it :p
<Riddell> allee: are you going to tell upstream about kblueplugd?
<allee> Riddell: I've told them on #kdeblueooth.  No reaction, ut I've not seen any activity there for days
<stdin> Riddell: apparently the build-dep on kdebase-workspace is wrong, as 3.93.0-0ubuntu1~feisty2 is less than 3.93.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Riddell> stdin: yeah, I broke that in the second upload, fixed now
<stdin> so people can stop asking "when can I get beta 2" now :p
<Riddell> well, as usual the backport builds are very slow
<stdin> yeah, but the end is in sight now
<Riddell> kde4base is there for i386, still building for amd64
<Riddell> there's still plenty more modules after that but kdebase-workspace is the main one for getting a desktop running
<Tonio_> hi all
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Riddell> Tonio_: please set https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-bluetooth to implemented
<Riddell> Tonio_: also https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-accessibility-keyboard
<Riddell> Tonio_: any idea why khelpcentre has two of every item on the live CD?  dolphin has two of every action too
<Riddell> it'll be some weird issue with kde's services or kbuildsycoca or something
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I can't test the live cd....
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't work on macbook pro
<Tonio_> unfortunatelly
<Riddell> really?  how do you install then?
<Tonio_> test install
<Tonio_> text install
<Tonio_> and that works
<Riddell> right
<Tonio_> pxe install can also be of any use :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't really help on the livecd testing
<Riddell> that's the most visible bug I can see for beta, along with the dist upgrader being memory crazy
<Tonio_> Riddell: does the bug occur on a text installation ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I imagine it should, I doubt it's just on the live CD
<Riddell> especially for a new user
<Tonio_> Riddell: strigi also has a lot of bugs..... daemon overloads the cpu, systray app has graphical bugs, the jstream protocol fails to open any file......
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can't really say that strigi is ready for inclusion imho
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test the live cd with virtualbox, should work that way
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to test the daily build or any specific version ?
<Riddell> daily is fine
<Riddell> strigi I'd like to leave in for beta, then ponder some more
<Tonio_> Riddell: downloading the iso, will test
<Riddell> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: we already had that bug in the past and I remember I found the case of it, just that I don't remember it ;)
<Riddell> might be an idea to try with a new user too once installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: and about the pythong-dbus .so path problem, any news from doko ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, fixed yeterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Riddell> although if you can confirm on your new install that would be good
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can see the khelpcenter issue, but not everything is doubled, that's the tricky part :)
<Tonio_> only some things are doubled in it, looking.........
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> konqueror actions aren't but dolphin ones are
<Riddell> I've no idea what could have changed for that
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird issue really.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm I'm lost with khelpcenter, hard to figure out what the problem is
<Tonio_> checking do;phin
<larsivi> Heya guys, testing kubuntu gutsy on Dell xps m1330
<larsivi> the live cd started up fine, but the KDE apps seems to not really recognize the size of the screen (xrandr does)
<Riddell> larsivi: good luck
<Riddell> apps, or X itself?
<larsivi> so I can use all the screen estate, but kicker starts up in the middle of the screen :P
<larsivi> If I move it, it extends itself perfectly and goes where it should be
<larsivi> maximized apps also thinks the screen is less than it is
<Riddell> hrm, that's most peculiar
<Riddell> larsivi: try using displayconfig to fix it?
<larsivi> I actually sees the same on my old laptop with feisty, but there I thought it was due to me messing with the X server myself
<larsivi> displayconfig gets all the info wrong
<larsivi> all Intel hardware
<Lure> Riddell: do you see a posibility to do another kdepim snapshot before StringFreeze (Sep 13)?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fix confirmed for kblueplugd, so that's cool :)
<Lure> Riddell: there are some interesting improvements done recently
<Riddell> Lure: I'm away from the end of today, but if it's well tested you can get Tonio_ or whoever to upload one
<larsivi> the screen is also very bright at the top, I see now
<Lure> Riddell: sure, I would go with at least 2-3 days of testing in ppa before upload
<Lure> Riddell: I was thinking about taking today's snapshot and test until StringFreeze
<Riddell> Lure: yes, good idea
<Lure> Riddell: do we need UVF for it and from whom?
<Riddell> from me :)
<Riddell> go ahead
<Lure> Riddell: ok
<fdoving> strigi is so useless.. 9GB index, and searching doesn't work.
<Lure> Riddell: I anyway follow svn commits and will then cherry pick individual fixes until release of gutsy
<Lure> fdoving: I also have feeling that it was bloated somehow in recent release (not sure if nepomuk/xesam is root cause)
<fdoving> it has never worked for me, as far as i can recall.
<fdoving> only succeeded in making a huge index.
<hunger> Is there a ldap gui for kde available in kubuntu?
<Jucato> fdoving: I don't know which is worse, a huge index or no index at all (my case)
<fdoving> hunger: from a apt-cache search i found 'luma' in universe, that's pyqt.
<allee> hunger: luma
<hunger> fdoving: thanks!
<fdoving> Jucato: either way there is no working search. :)
<Jucato> fdoving: right. :)
<hunger> Only found gq which is a) gnome and b) broken.
<Jucato> I asked Riddell in the meeting if strigi is really ready for gutsy. he said he'll decide on/after beta
<larsivi> Riddell: the brightness at the top of the screen isn't the fault of X/KDE, as I see it in vista too - possibly the led backlighting
<Riddell> but windows starting half way up the screen will be X or KDE
<Riddell> hard to tell which though without seeing it myself
<Riddell> (running gnome would be a way to tell I guess)
<Riddell> or xfce
<larsivi> gross, no :P
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<larsivi> it seems to me that the displayconfig isn't able to hook up with the X facilities?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried to strace dolphin looking at the opening of a servicemenu desktop file, I cna't see any difference with my own machine, except everything is doubled......;
<larsivi> as it don't show the true resolution of the screen
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm lost really
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be interesting to install and check if it also fails locally, testing
<Jucato> another d3lphin bug?
<fdoving> oh, got searching with strigi to work.. but it gives 3 results of everything. might have something to do with the huge index. everything is trippled.
<Tonio_> Jucato: something with the live cd, but dolphin isn't the only impacted app, same problem arround kinfocenter
<Jucato> oh
<Tonio_> fdoving: are you still overloaded by strigi ?
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato!
<fdoving> Tonio_: yeah, trying to get it to work.
<fdoving> Tonio_: now it works, but i get 3x everything when i search. probably indexed everything 3 times or something.
<Tonio_> fdoving: interesting thing is that my index is reported to have more than 2 millions unique words
<Hobbsee> chandru is a git.
<Tonio_> fdoving: that can hardly happen even if I was speaking all european languages I guess :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: mine reports 4.3 mill words.
<Tonio_> fdoving: lol
<fdoving> Tonio_: 1.2mill documents.
* Jucato wonders who/what is chandru...
<Tonio_> fdoving: :)
<allee> oh, you get an index?  I only see 100% cpu and no disk activity. -> kill
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ML.  again.
<Jucato> ubuntu-devel?
* Jucato should really subscribe to more ML's...
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, the livecd is in english even if I choose french at boot
<Tonio_> Riddell: keyboard mapping works btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe the langpacks are not just included in it atm ?
<Hobbsee> his emails are getting progressively shorter.  maybe the next one will just include the bug number
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, k-d
<Riddell> Tonio_: we don't have any language packs on the CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: which explains :)
<fdoving> yeah, i have 416990 files to be indexed, and strigi did them all 3 times, which makes it 1.25 million.
<larsivi> Riddell: I may not have time/opportunity to test with xfce until over the weekend - depends somewhat on how the install goes
* Jucato gives up on strigi... really...
<larsivi> I sorta planned to install it next to vista, but the installer failed to resize the partition
<ScottK> larsivi: IIRC that's a known issue with Vista NTFS that's planned to get fixed.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: er.. he claims he never got a reply the first time, but it seems he replied to your reply, saying that he filed the bug upstream
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ...right then.
<larsivi> ScottK: not sure I care :P
<ScottK> I'm certain I don't.
<larsivi> after getting a blue screen on the first login, I'm not tempted to use it very often ..
<manchicken> So how's it goin' folks?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh yes, and as tribe 6 is bugfixing, his pet bug must get fixed.  of course.
<Tonio_> Riddell: the 2 licecd issues are licecd specific
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem on kde once installed, neither kinfocenter or dolphin
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird isn't it ? ;)
* jdong grins
<jdong> licecd, is that what the cool kids call it nowadays
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> lots of lice :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey.. saw you uploaded that new svn snapshot. Any notable changes ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: for kdebluetooth that is ;
* Jucato waves hello to _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato you old monk.
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> lol!
<_StefanS_> shaolin and stuff
<_StefanS_> or? :D
<Jucato> monk, almost became one. old? definitely not! heehhe
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you test the live CD?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can confirm the issues, but once the system is installed, no issues anymore
<Riddell> spooky
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: didn't test the mouse thing atm, but it globally works
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, doesn't make sense....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, I'll test it
<Tonio_> Riddell: tried to strace dolphin on the lice cd and locally, nothing special
<Tonio_> Riddell: no noticeable difference btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm lost....... ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh well, thanks for looking, and good to know it doesn't affect installed systems
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, better this than a corrupted installed system
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is the kdebluetooth being built right now?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got an url?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: want to tet now ? I have packages here
<Tonio_> gimme a second
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh yes please.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cool.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: installed. I'm waiting for my mouse to sleep now, to see if the reconnect works without accepting the connection again.
<bddebian> Heya
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: input devices are borked in the new version.. again.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum........
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cant connect to my mouse at all, and the previous connection was shown without any name of the mouse, just empty field with a star in one end, and bluetooth logo in the other end
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: saw that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we can revert the code if it comes too late....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: reinstalled previous version, and it works again. Maybe we should settle this now, and patch it to be functional.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lots of changes on svn
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: paired devices is fixed, which is a good point
<Tonio_> but yeah the mice tool is broken......
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hmm then we should probably compare the input tool in each version
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: maybe I can do this later today, or during the weekend. Are you settling for this new svn snapshot then?
<DaSkreech> Hu Jucato
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
* Jucato goes away now...
* DaSkreech shackles Jucato
* stdin should do "!away > Jucato" :p
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep, this is the one breaking regularly, I agree, I'll have a look at this
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but globally, appart from that specific tool, it works
* DaSkreech grins at nixternal getting mentioned on the Dot the best way nixternal gets mentioned
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes it works. If you're not intending to use a bt mouse with linux :) - it definitely needs to be sorted out.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: let me know if you cant get input devices to work, maybe I can help.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I just meant than other bugs have been fixed :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes thats great ofcourse
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what else do we have that is causing issues ? other packages i could look at?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: atm I don't know since I haven't been there last week, better ask Riddell :)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: how did I get mentioned on the Dot?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, i'll ask him
<DaSkreech> http://dot.kde.org/1189078926/1189103226/1189103785/1189106350/
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> who is Tom?
<Riddell> hmm?
<nixternal> ahh, I know who it is
<nixternal> - Show it to your friends - if they laugh, tell them off and explain the difference between an open and a closed development-cycle!
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Tm_T> =)
<DaSkreech> Bah
* DaSkreech emails nixternal
<Riddell> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/18451 is fixed? how?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18451 in kdebase "Administrator mode should adapt to QT theme" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, fudge.  i misread the last comment, it seems.
<Riddell> have you tested it?
<Hobbsee> now, i knew i was going to do something...
* Hobbsee swaps it back
<Hobbsee> sorry
<pef> hello
<ScottK> Hello pef.
<pef> I'm using gdb to trace a sigsegv in konqueror, how can I have source code in gdb (when I use l command) ? currently I put a breakpoint on main, type "l" and get "konqueror.la.cc: No such file or directory."
<pef> and I can't find this file in kdebase src package :)
* ScottK looks around because he doesn't know the answer to that question.
<Riddell> I don't think you can, you'd need the build tree so you'd need to compile it yourself
<pef> Riddell: the dbgsym package isn't enough ?
<Riddell> I don't think it is for what you're wanting
<pef> Riddell: when you want to trace a bug with gdb in huge kde apps, how do you proceed ?
<Riddell> pef: install dbgsym to get the traceback then apt-get source to look at the source
<pef> Riddell: yes, but apt-get source konqueror extract kdebase source, and I cannot find the konqueror.la.cc file inside
<pef> the one gdb miss
<Riddell> it'll be a generated file if it exists
<Tm_T> something to humour yourself: http://people.freebsd.org/~adamw/gnome_kde_deps/
<Riddell> Tm_T: nothing wrong with being modular
<Tm_T> true
<Riddell> equally there's good arguments for keeping things tied together
<Tm_T> Riddell: also, split kdebase to binary packages like we do...
<Tonio_> Riddell, Hobbsee: didn't thought about that but indeed kdesudo fixes the admin mode fonts problems and other things, nice :)
<Tm_T> but still, there's weird dependencies
<Riddell> Tonio_: how?
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause kdesu used sudo for authentication, but the profile in use was the root profile
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesudo uses sudo directly, as a wrapper
<Tonio_> Riddell: so when you kdesudo adept for example, the user profile is used, like with sudo, and then you get your visual prefs like fonts etc.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: another bug kdesu caused
<Tonio_> Riddell: before kdesudo, I had to manually sync my settings in /root, useless now :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can change your fonts for example and launch adept, your prefs are used, which is nice :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll take care to release a kdesudo tarball this we, btw, although there is still a bug with the kmenu, but that doesn't' corrupt anything
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds like it's in danger of writing to user config files as root
<Tonio_> Riddell: gksudo does it..... also does sudo btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: you don't write them as root, as you are the user
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me test a bit
<Tonio_> Riddell: note that there is no bug report reguarding to this atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, if you write a file in admin mode, you need that mode, and therefore will reuse the mode to edit the file right ?
<Tonio_> well I understand your point, but I can't find a scenario to introduce the problem....
<Riddell> I hope it won't be a problem, just something to keep an eye out for
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect if that was really dangerous, gtsudo wouldn't do it that way
* stdin notices that kdebase-workspace dependencies are wrong, "kdebase-workspace: Conflicts: kde4base (< 3.93.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1) but 3.93.0-0ubuntu1~feisty2 is to be installed"
<Riddell> arg
<stdin> you fixed the build-dep but not the package deps :p
<Riddell> so many things to remember
<stdin> heh, you're only human, you're supposed to make the odd mistake
<stdin> makes the rest of  us feel better about ourselfs :p
<Riddell> fix uploaded
<stdin> let's hope this one is magic upload :)
<DaSkreech> Is playground built as well for KDE4?
<Riddell> in what way?
<Riddell> it's not packaged
<DaSkreech> Ok So few Plama applets?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Are we using Oxygen for Hardy?
<Riddell> in KDE 4
<DaSkreech> Thought it might be a nice segue
<Riddell> nice what?
<DaSkreech> visual bridge inbetween moving from KDE3 and KDE4
<DaSkreech> We are doing things like dolphin and strigi
<Riddell> it might be, but the artists don't want it
<Riddell> inface KDE developers aren't too happy with us using dolphin (spoils the KDE 4 surprise)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> How can it be a surprise?
<DaSkreech>  and they have so much new stuff built in the KDe4 one anyway
<DaSkreech> Working in glass house and making surprises
* DaSkreech shakes head
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes update-notifier-common is installed.
<Riddell> davmor2: oh, but you switch your computer off at night?
<davmor2> Riddell: I just kept seeing this green circle every time I logged in
<davmor2> sometimes
<davmor2> I have kubuntu on my laptop which I do switch on and off
<Riddell> I guess if you turn your computer off then it doesn't do the nightly apt-get update which update-notifier-common tells it to
<Riddell> so it won't know about any updates until you run adept-updater which will do the apt-get update the
<Riddell> then
<davmor2> might that not be confusing for first time users?
<Riddell> dunno, I've never thought about it until now
* Riddell asks mvo in #u-d
<fdoving> Riddell: anacron does not assume the computer is always on. so that should not be a problem.
<davmor2> Riddell: Ubuntu's doesn't do it.
<Riddell> mm
<fdoving> you can grep /var/log/syslog for 'anacron' and see if it ever runs cron.daily
<fdoving> that way you will also see what time it is executed.
<davmor2> hang on
<davmor2> job 'cron.daily' terminated
<davmor2> Normal exit
<Riddell> davmor2: and you have /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic presumably?
<davmor2> hang on
<fdoving> if update-notifier-common is installed it should be there, unless you deleted it of course.
<davmor2> it's there yes
<fdoving> does it say:
<fdoving> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<fdoving> ?
<fdoving> you can also check that with software-properties-kde
<fdoving> in the Updates tab.
<davmor2> yes first line
<fdoving> ok. then it should be OK.
<Riddell> a bit of a mystery
<davmor2> I am wondering if it is running before the wifi is connected so it is reading an old package list?
<fdoving> might be.
<fdoving> anacron is started from the boot-script, and also triggered from acpi-resumes.
<davmor2> hang on then I connect a hard line
<fdoving> you probably don't connect wifi before you're well logged in.
<fdoving> that might present a problem if you don't suspend at all.
<Riddell> mm, that could be it
<fdoving> anacron can be triggerd with some magic command.
<fdoving> maybe we should consider running that on login.
<fdoving> Riddell: that is /etc/acpi/resume.d/85-anacron.sh
<davmor2> okay hardwired now and rebooting...  green circle but in adept with an update there are 2 updates available :(
<fdoving> davmor2: what if you execute /etc/acpi/resume.d/85-anacron.sh manually?
<fdoving> after logging in and all.
<davmor2> how? is it sudo'd or not etc...
<fdoving> sudo it.
<fdoving> hang on.. that might not work.
<davmor2> your right
<fdoving> actually, that might not work, as the daily cron is already executed.
<davmor2> the only reason I brought it up was that it might give a false sense of security.  there could actually be 100's of updates.
<fdoving> yeah, it's important.
<fdoving> actually.. it looks like anacron will give the daily job a 5min delay.. before executing.
<fdoving> Sep  6 11:14:09 delta anacron[7803] : Will run job `cron.daily' in 5 min.
<fdoving> brb. kid -> bed.
<davmor2> so in that case is there anyway to stop the first run and just have the 5min one?
<mhb> hi all!
<Riddell> hi mhb, good camping?
<mhb> terrible, rained all the time
<davmor2> mhb that'll be good camping then you don't want all that sunshine no challenge
<mhb> Riddell: any news on the bug I am intersted in?
<Riddell> mhb: konsole forking?
<mhb> yeah
<mhb> nobody did the meeting minutes?
<Riddell> mhb: none from me I'm afraid, mvo was looking into it I've not heard anything from him
<Riddell> there wasn't that much to minute
<Riddell> mootbot should have logs
<Riddell> http://kryten.incognitus.net/mootbot/meetings/
<Riddell> hmm, can't see it
<fdoving> davmor2: yes, you can remove the anacron boot service, kmenu -> system settings -> advanced [tab]  -> system services -> find anacron, set 'Start at Boot' to 'No'
<davmor2> fdoving: I meant in general sorry?
<fdoving> davmor2: in general, as in? - disable the before-networking anacron run?
<davmor2> so it doesn't happen at all just the one 5 mins into a session
<davmor2> fdoving: I'm actually part of the iso testing team so I will be going back to my gnome roots.  However as there was no real release this time it has give me time to spend 24 hours in each desktop find faults or confirming others closed.
<davmor2> this was just a fault I noticed
<fdoving> davmor2: is this kubuntu specific?
<davmor2> yes doesn't happen in ubuntu
<fdoving> funny.
<fdoving> then it has nothing to do with the cron entries and boot script as they are the same.
<davmor2> ubuntu will run a few seconds after the system has started
<fdoving> after login, right?
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> brb need caffeine
<davmor2> back
<davmor2> fdoving: yes I think all the others use ubuntu's update manager.  I am pretty sure Xubuntu does and edubuntu is gnome too
<davmor2> has the kdebluetooth thing been solved yet too?
<DaSkreech> hi hunger
<hunger> DaSkreech: Ho!
* DaSkreech smiles
* hunger grumbles. Still don't have my email back.
<hunger> I'm out of touch with all the MLs for about 4 weeks now. Don't want to think how many mails I'll have to download.
<DaSkreech> Just saw on the Moz planet that someone had to wait 30 Minutes formail after getting back net
<davmor2> fdoving: Riddell: do you want me to put the adept update thing into an lp bug?
<Riddell> davmor2: report it to update-manager
<davmor2> np It's just I need to put edubuntu on my test machines now.
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 138076
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138076 in update-manager "adept's update-manager displays no updates available on start-up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138076
<davmor2> right off to edubuntu land see you when the beta's out
<nixternal> Riddell: anything you would like to see added/changed to/in edubuntu-desktop-kde?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: msg'd dinounix just for you :)
<nixternal> about time you sent the email as well
<DaSkreech> I know I sent myself an e-mail to remind me
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Say my name!
<nixternal> my name!
<DaSkreech> spelt my name wrong in the message :)
<DaSkreech> not so easy without tab is it/
<DaSkreech> ?
<nixternal> ahh, I added an "a", whoooptydoooo :p
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> anyway
<DaSkreech> home jeeves!
<nixternal> how are the beta 2 packages for gutsy doing? any known issues off hand I can try to avoid?
<Riddell> nixternal: not especially
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> have a great vacation if I don't talk to you before you leave!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-08
<nixternal> argh, beta 2 doesn't work for me...anyone else have a problem with plasma not showing 2 boxes in the kicker, or a menu button? is there a way to fix this?
<mluser> same problem here :(
<nixternal> well this stinks
<nixternal> I had the same problem with an svn checkout as well
<mluser> most kde4 programs are segfaulting when I run them
<nixternal> I think it worked in Xephyr though
<mluser> I'm not sure the environment is being exported correctly
<nixternal> I am in KDE 4 now with Konsole running this irssi session
<mluser> whats the name of the kicker replacement?
<stdin> I've seen a lot of people say it's not working
<nixternal> plasma
<nixternal> konqi crashes in kde 4 as well
<mluser> konqueror runs for me.. as long as I dont click on certain parts of it :)
<nixternal> konqueror(6474) kdemain: main() -> no argsSegmentation fault
<stdin> seems to work for me
<mluser> how are you starting it stdin?
<mluser> kde4 not konqueror
<mluser> from kdm or Xephyr?
<stdin> mluser: konqueror, not the whole KDE4, I get the same problem with no bar at the bottom as everyone else
<mluser> ok
<nixternal> now how to people have the groovy kickers that I have been seeing in the screenshots?
<stdin> maybe they are running the svn version, I know compiling the release source packages gives the same results as the debs
<nixternal> ahhh..no the reason is because what we need is in the KDE 4 playground
<stdin> ahh, yeah. that would make sense
<mluser> Is there a way to disable strigi from comming up on startup?
<bddebian> Any of you familiar with p2kmoto?
<bddebian> Oh, jridell uploaded it
<mluser> anyone have a good howto for pairing devices (specificaly a bluetooth headset) with gutsy?
<blekos> hi, dont know if there is a developer here, but I think you should know that UUID causes quite a problems I've posted it as a bug
<blekos> could you tell me how i can use nvidia restricted driver? I can't find the restricted manager (gui)
* Jucato points blekos to #kubuntu
<Jucato> if you're on gutsy, it should be in System Settings -> Advanced tab
<blekos> i'm on gutsy, yes i saw it thnx
<Jucato> as for the UUID thing, #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel would probably be the best place for that. but the bug report is fine
<blekos> ok
<mhb> good morning fellow Kubuntu creators and fans
<Jucato> moin mhb
<superstoned> morning
<Jucato> hm.. do we have a KDE 4 package for playground/plasma?
<mhb> Jucato: I doubt it
<Jucato> wishful thinking :)
* Jucato wonders when nixternal will wake up and realize his flooding act :)
<Viper550> I think I already found a Gutsy bug
* Hobbsee dies of shock
<Viper550> When I started it, I got a huge resolution in VMWare Server (LARGER THAN MY SCREEN!)
<Viper550> So, I obviously went to the Screen Resolution applet
<Viper550> BUT, when I went to change it, you have to click that box to confirm it, but it went by VERY FAST
<Viper550> you there?
<stdin> it waits 15 seconds, just checked
<stdin> sounds more like a vmware bug
<Hobbsee> only vaguely.  very vaguely
<Viper550> there any way to set resolution on the boot menu?
<stdin> doesn't the liveCD give you that option?
<Viper550> that's what I'm using
<stdin> before you choose "Start or install Kubuntu"
<stdin> it's f4 or something
<Viper550> okay, I did that, looks like it's doing something but the screen is garbled
<Viper550> STILL huge.
* Viper550 prepares to try different program
<Viper550> going to try VirtualBox, see if anything happens differently
<Viper550> and usplash is broken I see
<Viper550> yeah, updated VirtualBox, it's booting now. also lol, no usplash
<Hobbsee> do we have any people here interested in mentoring stuff?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how's kde4 for mentoring?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I could do some mentoring, I guess.
<mhb> Hobbsee: if you consider me experienced enough :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: i dont know what they're looking for, in particular.
<Hobbsee> mhb: there's a thread on ubuntu-devel-discuss, about mentoring of italian students for implementing specs on ubuntu
<Hobbsee> mhb: it would probably be smart to get some of these people involved in ubuntu
<mhb> ah. Well, I can't really do much GTK/GNOME-related mentoring.
<mhb> But if they are looking for KDE/Kubuntu mentors, I'd apply.
<Hobbsee> they dont say - i suspectthey'll pick anything interesting looking
<Hobbsee> and if you say "we've got kde/kubuntu people who are happy to mentor", then i suspect tehy'll pick kubuntu stuff.
<mhb> Hobbsee: do you know whom should I contact?
<Hobbsee> see u-d-d ML
<Hobbsee> yay, closed 16 bugs.
* Hobbsee closes another
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you actually here now?
<larsivi> anyone here heard of the WM not being able to pick up the X settings ?
<larsivi> KDE believe that I have 1024x768, wheras it is 1200x800
<larsivi> X knows this (xrandr shows that) and I can move the pointer and windows over the full screen
<mhb> larsivi: could you please be more specific?
<mhb> larsivi: "KDE believes" is hard to debug, please tell us which app believes that
<larsivi> but if I maximize a window, it maximizes if screen is 1024x768
<larsivi> mhb: all of KDE, including KDM
<larsivi> I see the same with Xfce, btw and I experienced the same when upgrading X earlier this year independently from the ubuntu updates to test a new driver
<mhb> so both KDE and XFCE have this error?
<larsivi> yes
<larsivi> did the xrandr interface (that the system settings use) change with the previous X release? I think I heard something about it ...
<mhb> larsivi: it did change, yes. However, most people are not experiencing any issues like that.
<larsivi> could it be due to me having widescreen laptops?
<larsivi> such that default settings usually looks smart?
<mhb> larsivi: I am having one and working fine with the latest X
<mhb> so it could be a laptop-specific problem
<larsivi> I installed gutsy on this one yesterday, the other is running feisty, but with a post-feisty X
<larsivi> both laptops
<larsivi> if I connect an external monitor, it seems that one gets correct settings
<larsivi> I will create a bug report and upload a couple of screen shots
<fdoving> larsivi: do you use xrandr to set the correct resolution, or does xorg find the correct one itself?
<fdoving> xrandr did change not too long ago.
<fdoving> i belive feisty does have xrandr 1.2.
<fdoving> larsivi: do you have any devices connected,  that could report a maximum resoluiton of 1024x768? (xrandr will tell you)
<Hobbsee> greetings, fdoving
<fdoving> hi hobbsee :)
* Hobbsee ponders work in <8 hours
<Jucato> live long and prosper!
<Hobbsee> i havent accepted the shift yet
<Hobbsee> and yes, i'ts 1am
<Jucato> hehe :)
<fdoving> larsivi: did you ask for suggestions in #xorg or #xorg-devel ?
<fdoving> larsivi: did you report that bug?
<larsivi> fdoving: sorry, needed to attend some family - will report the bug a bit later
<larsivi> fdoving: xrandr on the command line reports the correct settings, and the screen has the correct resolution
<larsivi> it
<fdoving> ok.
<larsivi> it's things placed by kde (kwin?) that are placed incorrectly
<fdoving> does the same thing happen for xfce/gnome?
<fdoving> or is it just kwin?
<larsivi> fdoving: same thing happened with xfce, haven't tried gnome
<fdoving> larsivi: ok, atleast we know it's not kde-specific then.
<fdoving> larsivi: if you take a screenshot, will it include a black/blank field?
<fdoving> larsivi: you're not using compiz or similar, right?
<larsivi> fdoving: not unless it is on by default :)
<fdoving> ok.
<larsivi> fdoving: I have a screenshot of a "maximized" window, + 1 with kde settings and xrandr output
<fdoving> url?
<larsivi> fdoving: http://larsivi.net/files/detectingwrongscreensize.png
<larsivi> fdoving: http://larsivi.net/files/xrandrandkdesettings.png
<larsivi> will create the bug report later tonight, I think
<fdoving> larsivi: did you do anything special to make the kicker extend to the full width or does it do that?
<fdoving> larsivi: and what if you disconnect the TV?
<fdoving> .. then restart x maybe.
<larsivi> fdoving: I just moved kicker, and it fixed itself
<fdoving> ok.
<larsivi> but it starts in the wrong position
<larsivi> on another laptop with a similar problem (feisty), I usually connect an external monitor and it behaves correctly
<larsivi> if I restart without it, all previous positioning is forgotten
<fdoving> if you kill kdesktop then restart it, does it fix the issue? 'dcop kdesktop MainApplication-Interface quit && kdesktop&'
<larsivi> fdoving: no immediate effect, no
<fdoving> k.
<fdoving> what about kwin: 'kwin --replace'
<larsivi> nope
<fdoving> ok.
<larsivi> fdoving: actually, the kwin --replace messed up quite a bit :)
<larsivi> fdoving: do you have a guess on which component I should file this bug?
<fdoving> larsivi: i'd say xorg.
<fdoving> larsivi: including /var/log/Xorg.0.log and 'lspci -v' in the bugreport might help.
<larsivi> fdoving: thanks (although it would have to mean xorg provides inconsistent info?)
<fdoving> maybe, i don't know how those internals work.
<fdoving> but since it happens both for kde and xfce, it's not a kde problem as far as i can understand.
<larsivi> or it's a problem with both :)
<fdoving> not likely, as xorg is the common piece.
<fdoving> i need to run. back in a while.
<_StefanS_> hey
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is there something new in the latest svn bluetooth?
<_StefanS_> brb.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: back..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like the accept code for the bt mouse is working now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but still a segfault in the paired devices .
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: latest svn fixes the issues for input devices
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: I'd say it's the first version where everything works, so now I won't upload anything before testing widelly
<Tonio_> paired segfaults for you ?
<_StefanS__> Tonio_: good strategy :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: argh the segfault is back
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: didn't crash with previous version..........
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: shoudl be possible to check the difference I guess
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: interested in working on this ?
<_StefanS__> Tonio_: well, it could be compared easily. can you do that?
<_StefanS__> heh, ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: well I can but I'm not sure to understand the code on that point.....
<_StefanS__> i can do it later then
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: well I suggest we both work on this on our own, I'll try to have a look on monday, I'm not available before
<_StefanS__> ill just do it. no problem. got my new kid on my arm now, so ill do it later
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: sure, there are priorities :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: I just don't understand how they tet this
<_StefanS__> he's staring at me like crazy :)
<Tonio_> they fix something and they rebreak something the next upload..... strage
<_StefanS__> well its easy.. they dony test.
<Tonio_> lol that's possible
<_StefanS__> just commiting all the time, and i ythink its a merge in libbluketooth that causes it'
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: maybe yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: well the point is that there is just that bug now, so I suggest to stop the svn sync and focus on that bug and that's it
<_StefanS__> Tonio_: ive traced the segfault to it
<_StefanS__> yes agreed.
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: stay with your child, I'll try first, and then if I'm too limited on that point you can waste your time on it
<_StefanS__> just mail me. i will expect to start in an hour or something
<Tonio_> _StefanS__: well I'm going out toonight, so I won't have found that before, better you start then........ :( sorry
<_StefanS__> Tonio_: thats cool, no problem. Have a good time, I will be home taking care of kids and patching stuff :D
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> well time to go for me, have fun :)
<jjesse> wow finally back home
<MidMark> hi, just two mistakes in the beta2 backport news:
<MidMark> 1) Install kdebase-workspace (this has changed since beta 1) -> package not present
<stdin> yes it is :)
<MidMark> ops sorry
<MidMark> my fault
<stdin> it took a while to get out, but it should be there now
<MidMark> probably yesterday wasn't present?
<MidMark> mmm
<stdin> no it was still getting built then
<MidMark> trying to install it, adept says there are some brackage
<MidMark> breakage
<stdin> make sure you're installing version 3.93.0-0ubuntu2~feisty3
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-09
* MidMark refreshing...
<stdin> btw, what was number 2?
<MidMark> a missing file, but probably I miss some packages
<MidMark> that ^
<MidMark> "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde"
<stdin> yeah, that's in -workspace
<MidMark> oh yes
<MidMark> refreshed
<MidMark> now it's ok
<MidMark> thx
<stdin> np :)
<MidMark> I was missing 121 Megs :)
<MidMark> stdin: well... put the new .desktop file and tried to run from kdm as a kde4 session, but received a "can't open /home/......./startupconfig"
<MidMark> what can I do?
<stdin> do you have a ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig ?
<MidMark> nope, and I have no idea how to obtain one :)
<stdin> if so just do "cp ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig ~/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<MidMark> ah
<MidMark> ok
<MidMark> thx
<MidMark> try it
<DaSkreech> is there a planned "Public Folder" for Gutsy?
<ryanakca> Riddell-awa: Have you ever used a Kubuntu stamp as a RC/Release/etc picture?
<mhb> woohoo! I compiled pykde4!
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Jucato> hip hip hooray!
<kwwii> oh no, Riddell is already gone
<kwwii> oh well...I think I will make the CD cover pink then
<Tm_T> kwwii: pink sounds lovely
<fdoving> df
<mhb> how long should jr be away?
<mhb> he's The Man That Knows All for this channel
<fdoving> mhb: 2weeks iirc.
<mhb> ah, that's a long time
<mhb> I look forward to seeing how the Kubuntu team handles without him :o)
<fdoving> yeah, me too. as he is the only fulltime guy it'll probably be noticeable.
<larsivi> fdoving, mhb : finally reported that xorg/wm sizing bug , # 138461
<ryanakca> kwwii: ping... you usually take care of the Release pictures for kubuntu.org, right? D'you know if there's ever been a Kubuntu Stamp?
<kwwii> ryanakca: nope, never had one
<fdoving> bug 138461
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138461 in xorg "wrong dimensions reported to window managers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138461
<larsivi> fwiw, my laptop works impressively well with gutsy (probably because I don't really care about all those fancy tidbits, like fingerprint reader :P)
<siretart> thats a dupe
<siretart> larsivi: did you report that one?
<larsivi> siretart: yes - didn't see any immediate matches
<larsivi> siretart: or did you mean the fingerprint reader?
<siretart> no, I'm talking about bug 138461
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138461 in xorg "wrong dimensions reported to window managers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138461
<siretart> its a dupe of bug #136783
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136783 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "not using whole widescreen" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136783
<siretart> marked as such now
<siretart> larsivi: the fingerprint reader should work with the thinkfinger package from debian/experimental
<siretart> I'm having nearly the same reader on my thinkpad X60s, where the debian package does work
<larsivi> siretart: I really don't need the fingerprint reader, didn't even know I had one until it arrived
<siretart> so does my girlfriend :)
<siretart> fortunately, there is an easy fix/workaround for your "wrong dimensions" bug
<larsivi> ah, yes, there is - unsure how it all will work out, as I daily connects it to an external monitor too
<larsivi> siretart: maybe you know about the sideways scroller on the touch pad too?
<larsivi> the vertical one works fine
<siretart> the problem is not the external monitor plug, the problem is the (unconnected) analog TV output!
<larsivi> ah, ok - didn't have time to connect the external monitor yet :)
<siretart> larsivi: might work with some tweaking of the synaptics driver. TBH, the horizontal scroller would annoy me more than help me
<siretart> the m1330 is indeed a very nice one
<larsivi> I've found a couple of uses for sideways scroller, maybe it will be better now that I can reliably use the whole width :)
<ryanakca> kwwii: hmm. should I bother firing up inkscape and making one? I found this interesting HOWTO to make them... http://howto.nicubunu.ro/inkscape_postage_stamps/
<mhb> ryanakca: go for it
<ryanakca> mhb: will do
* ryanakca wonders how Kubuntu will manage without Riddell
<mhb> ryanakca: it's time to prove Kubuntu != Riddell :o)
<siretart> ryanakca: huh? which part of the story did I miss?
<mhb> siretart: jr going on vacation for 2 weeks?
<siretart> aah, 'just' vacation
<siretart> :)
<mhb> ryanakca: I think it might be a good image for the gutsy final or RC
<mhb> ryanakca: having 7.10 in the bottom corner (price)
<kwwii> ryanakca: feel free to make one, but what for?
<mhb> kwwii: I think announcements
<kwwii> mhb: where on the announcements?
<kwwii> I already made a background pic for the next announcement
<kwwii> now we just need to add teyt
<kwwii> text
<kwwii> ryanakca: ???
<ryanakca> kwwii: yes, announcement... I made a licence plate for the last RC... the stamp could be used for whatever tribe/RC/Final/Heron <x>
<ryanakca> the price would just have to be changed... not too hard seeing it would be a .svg
<kwwii> ok, feel free to make any pics necessary :-)
<kwwii> I have a background pic ready for the release announcement, it only need text on top
* ryanakca nods
<kwwii> then again, if you have a better pic, feel free :-)
* kwwii is off to bed...night all
<ryanakca> Hmm. what continent is kwwii on?
<mhb> ryanakca: mine
<mhb> he's one of the folks that share my time zone, god bless him :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: heh, I always thought he was somewheres in the states
<mhb> ryanakca: he's an american living in Deutschland
<ryanakca> Ah
<ryanakca> Jucato: ping, how did you make the compress menu for d3lphin ?
<ryanakca> Jucato: I'm thinking of making one for KGPG... like in Konqueror
<fdoving> ryanakca: have a look at service menus, /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus or dolphin if that's what you want.
<fdoving> there is also ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<fdoving> it's the same for dolphin, s/konqueror/dolphin/
<ryanakca> ok, thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<fdoving> need to run. bye.
<ryanakca> fdoving: Cheers!
<mhb> anyone here with some detailed info about UDS Boston?
<mhb> I wonder what the weekend/weekday separation means for us
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-01
<\sh> neversfelde: pong
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, apachelogger: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-release-team&m=121996611510162&w=2
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170162
<ubottu> KDE bug 170162 in general "Konqueror crashes when certain words are misspelled" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I know about that
<apachelogger> dirk fixed it in SVN and probably already rolled a new tarball
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> I'll exchange the tarballs before uploading
<apachelogger> or whenever I have time to
 * JontheEchidna has to go now for a few hours
<JontheEchidna> carwash
<apachelogger> that sounds pretty boring ;-)
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<apachelogger> hm, no tonio in sight :S
<\sh> apachelogger: do you have contact to the quassel maintainer in debian?
<apachelogger> \sh: no, I had at some point with a guy who wanted to abuse my packaging for debian
<apachelogger> but we didn't hear anything ever since
<\sh> apachelogger: ok...just wanted to make sure that you are not involved ...
<apachelogger> \sh: are you starting an affair? :P
<\sh> apachelogger: no
<\sh> apachelogger: but I would like to see the package in debian what we have now in ubuntu ,-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> mean joke
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> must resist
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/fedora-root-fix-2.ogg
<RainCT> Hi
<apachelogger> ahoy RainCT
<apachelogger> smarter: is kepas maintained in the kde svn?
<RainCT> Does kio-apt only affect Konqueror or also other KDE applications? And would a /usr/share/services/*.protocol file affect the same applications as the ioslave?
<apachelogger> RainCT: technically a kio slave can be access from anything which looks like an addressbar
<apachelogger> kio-apt though provides the information through html
<apachelogger> so it will only work in konqueror
 * RainCT is working on a new apturl version and someone provided a .protocol file for it, so he needs to know if I need a "Conflicts: kio-apt" if I add that file to apturl, and if so, if adding a "Provides: kio-apt" too would be goot (so that replacing kio-apt in favour of apturl won't uninstall kubuntu-desktop)
 * RainCT looks at apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> E: Package kio-apt has no installation candidate
<apachelogger> Deleted on 2008-08-28 by Jonathan Riddell (no kde 4 version)
<RainCT> Oh, nice. /me wonders why he still has it in it's cache
<apachelogger> RainCT: the source didn't get removed
<apachelogger> jr is away until wednesday
<apachelogger> I'll tell him to remove the source once he is back
<RainCT> apachelogger: Alright. Thanks :)
<RainCT> btw, does/will packagekit have a KDE version?
<apachelogger> RainCT: pretty much so, otherwise it's gonna be the Qt GUI I guess
<apachelogger> RainCT: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KPackageKit?content=84745
<RainCT> thx
<smarter> apachelogger: IIRC, yes
 * smarter checks
<apachelogger> kdepim is completely broken btw
<smarter> w00t
<smarter> what's the problem?
<apachelogger> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libkabcgroupwise.so.4 needed by debian/kdepim-wizards/usr/bin/groupwarewizard (its RPATH is '').
<apachelogger> we don't package that file according to not-installed
<apachelogger> so I have no clue how to make that anything like it won't mess up debian compatibility
<smarter> why would it mess up compatibility?
<apachelogger> if I introduce a new package we need to maintain an upgrade path
<apachelogger> which is causing unnecessary diff from debian
<smarter> add it to the same package that groupwarewizard?
<apachelogger> that is kdepim-wizards
<smarter> or see if the debian guys have already packaged 4.1.1 in their svn?
<apachelogger> they don't
<smarter> yay for introducing new lib files in minor releases
<apachelogger> it's not new
<apachelogger> the linking is just new apparently
<apachelogger> I think I will just dump the files in libkdepim4
<apachelogger> seems to be the most appropriate package
<smarter> yep
<smarter> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/network/kepas/
<smarter> do  you think it's worth packaging a snapshot?
<apachelogger> it is broken right now
<smarter> maybe it needs a rebuild?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> plasma api from 4.0 isn't compatible with 4.1
<smarter> hmm, but they probably have good reasons not to release a 0.10/1.0
<apachelogger> that is a pointless assumption :P
<apachelogger> smarter: package a snapshot and test it
<apachelogger> maybe get some others to test as well
<apachelogger> if it works somewhat resonable upload it
<ScottK> smarter: Did you see my ping about kde-pim changes needed for crypto support?
<smarter> ScottK: about adding gnupg, pinentry and others to kmail deps?
<ScottK> smarter: Yes.
<ScottK> I guess that answers my questions.
<smarter> :)
<smarter> they were already suggested, I changed that to recommends so they get installed with kmail
<ScottK> Not having that would be a regression from Hardy.
<smarter> kdepim already build-deps on the appropriate packages
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Debian can't make them recommends because some of the needed packages are extra while KDE Is optional.
<ScottK> So it's a needed divergence (was a spec'ed improvement for Gutsy).
<ScottK> Thanks.
<smarter> you're welcome ;)
<Arby> evening all
<jpds> evening Arby
<meven> is there someone using kdesvn-build to build kde trunk ?
<meven> i would need tips about this tool
<smarter> I used it
<meven> with my config it seems to fail to checkout kde svn
<smarter> it happens sometime
<smarter> just let it finish and try again
<meven> it stops
<meven> apparently it tries to dowload an archive file for each module
<jussi01> apachelogger: ping
<meven> and doesn't find it
<apachelogger> pong
<apachelogger> jussi01:
<jussi01> apachelogger: have you got a working, updated deb for firefox-qt?
<apachelogger> isn't the current one working?
<jussi01> apachelogger: sorry, should have mentioned the word, "hardy" in there
<jussi01> yep
<apachelogger> isn't the current one for hardy working?
<jussi01> there is a current hardy one?
<apachelogger> of course
<jussi01> where?
<meven> smarter: i have a solution, checkout the first time manually each modules
<jussi01> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> in the repo
 * apachelogger out
<jussi01> which, your ppa?
<jussi01> ok
<apachelogger> killing kdepim
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: updaten-notifier-kde should have taken care of bug 37461, correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 37461 in language-selector "KDE language selector doesn't tell about missing language packs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37461
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yus
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately update-notifier is borked. :P
<JontheEchidna> meh
<JontheEchidna> I'm going to have to use kate until that sonnet but is fixed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: new packaging is already up
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: :D
<JontheEchidna> which pacakge was affected>?
<apachelogger> libs
<JontheEchidna> thansk
<JontheEchidna> blargh
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes (to bug 37461)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 37461 in language-selector "KDE language selector doesn't tell about missing language packs" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37461
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-02
<yuriy> hmm amarok nightly won't play mp3s anymore
<apachelogger> unlikely
<ryanakca> Nice to finally have a working X if not yet a properly working KDE4...
<blizzz> em, it actually can play something?
<yuriy> that is, phonon claims not to be able to play mp3's
<yuriy> if I go to the audo configuration, there seems to be no backend
<apachelogger> ryanakca: not yet porperly working KDE4?
<apachelogger> *evil look*
<apachelogger> yuriy: maybe phonon-xine is broken
<apachelogger> yuriy: actually is amarok-nightly-kdebase installed at all?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: well, it logs in, but it is *excessively* slow. And it seems to ignore the ``mv ~/.kde ~/.kde3-old && cp -fra ~/.kde4 ~/kde'' I did before logging in
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> moving .kde4 to kde certainly ain't gonna work very well
<yuriy> apachelogger: it was, but amarok-nightly-kdebase-runtime wasn't for some reason. anyways, I've installed the beta (amarok-kde4) now instead
<apachelogger> yuriy: -runtime is a transition package
<ryanakca> apachelogger: no? I thought Intrepid's KDE4 used ~/.kde ...
<apachelogger> cp -fra ~/.kde4 ~/kde
<apachelogger> take a close look
<apachelogger> I tend to think the ~/kde is dotless
<ryanakca> sorry, ~/.kde
<seele> hmm.. did we decide that konqueror wouldn't have icons only, not icons + text, or is the default messed up?
<seele> it looks like all the apps are getting configured with the global setting except for konq
<vorian> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: ping
<jjesse> i'm trying to track down how i got synaptic on my intrepid install, did it come w/ firefox?
<JontheEchidna> probably
<JontheEchidna> it needs it for whatever it does to install flash
<JontheEchidna> with ubufox
<jjesse> so it's conflicting now for add/remove programs in the application launcher when i type in add
<jjesse> up pops synaptic
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: i think that is correct
 * Jucato confirms it :)
<jjesse> is there a way to make it use adept/adept batch instead?
<JontheEchidna> make a kubufox?
<yuriy> wait for a decent webkit browser, then add a conflicts: firefox to kubuntu-desktop? :P
<jjesse> is there then a way to make adept add/remove programs "higher priority" in search
<ScottK> smarter: kleopatra is in Universe.  It either needs to be promoted to Main or dropped to Suggests (it was suggests in KDE3).
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, Hobbsee, nixternal, ScottK, any core-dev at all: http://aplg.kollide.net/.123123/fix/
 * ScottK looks
<JontheEchidna> [22:23:27] <apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna, smarter, vorian: http://aplg.kollide.net/.123123/fix/ please find a sponsor (sanity checking is very welcome, but these version have to be in alpha5 and for that matter get in ASAP)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger accidentally switched out the 4.1.1 with the 4.1.0 tarballs in the ones Riddell uploaded a few hours ago
<ScottK> Didn't most of the get uploaded already?
<ScottK> Ay
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Did the tarball claim to be 4.1.1 or did it claim to be 4.1.9?
<digistyl3> testers for kgrubeditor?
<digistyl3> you want to include it in intrepid?
<digistyl3> :D
<digistyl3> anyone online?
<JontheEchidna> most of europe is asleep right now ;-)
 * JontheEchidna is in the US
<digistyl3> i'm europe
<digistyl3> ;D
<digistyl3> i couldn't sleep
<digistyl3> i would like to help test kgrubeditor
<digistyl3> :)
<JontheEchidna> well, the latest version is in Intrepid
 * seele wonders if people who have never seen the desktop plasma widget will know what it is
<seele> especially if they have no files in ~/Desktop/
<seele> er, Folder plasma widget
<JontheEchidna> it would be nice if it would go away if desktop was empty
<seele> no, because then no one would be able to discover it can be configured for any folder, it's not just the "Desktop"
<JontheEchidna> good point
<seele> it would be more useful if it were linked to ~ or Documents
<seele> but we also have old user vs. new user issues
<digistyl3> JontheEchidna: i have to repartition my hard to install intrepid, and i can't use virtualization, because i have only 768 mb of ram, and a sempron processor, but will install intrepid in the morning i suppose :)
<digistyl3> btw, when's the newest alpha coming out?
<JontheEchidna> in a few days
<seele> older users who upgrade will likely have something in Desktop.  fresh installs and new users will not
<JontheEchidna> digistyl3: there are also packages in the kde4 ppa I think
<digistyl3> JontheEchidna: is it 0.8-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 ?
<JontheEchidna> might not be up to date though
<JontheEchidna> latest vesion is 0.8.1 in Intrepid
<goatsocks> kgrubeditor seems to work fine here, but has a couple of UI inconsistencies vis a vis other systemsettings applets
<seele> hmm.. i was thinking about misusing the bug system and creating a ticket for people to say theyve tested kgrubeditor
<seele> goatsocks: mind submitting a bug to launchpad so i can check the ui issues out?
 * JontheEchidna passes out
<digistyl3> does anyone know about a python guide for programmers? (for someone who knows c++ and some qt)
<goatsocks> seele: sure, i'll ping you when i'm done
<digistyl3> any suggestions please?
<digistyl3> don't want to go through all the basic stuff (what is a variable... what is a function) cause i know pascal and c++ :)
<yuriy> digistyl3: look at the tutorial on the python website. you'll need to skip over some stuff, but it's a good primer and reference
<ScottK> digistyl3: Python in a Nutshell might suite you, although it may be short on examples for you.
<ScottK> yuriy: I've got a bug day idea for you.
<yuriy> me too, to find a day for bugs
<digistyl3> yuriy: this one? http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<ScottK> yuriy: What about a triage day devoted to finding bugs fixed in KDE3.5.10 to help make the case for pushing it to updates?
<yuriy> digistyl3: yes
<digistyl3> ok, will eat my way through the tutorials, thanks :)
<yuriy> ScottK: it's in backports now?
<digistyl3> using qt with python seems to be easier than with c++
<yuriy> ScottK: could be a good idea. I could set up a page in the course of this week and do it next tuesday?
<ScottK> yuriy: Yes.
<yuriy> ScottK: a tag or something since there's no obvious way to express it
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<ScottK> yuriy: Bug 261840 is my tracking bug for the good, the bad, and the ugly on 3.5.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261840 in ubuntu "Please pocket copy KDE 3.5.10 from hardy-backports to hardy-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261840
<digistyl3> it would be great if LP had something called "missions"
<digistyl3> a "mission" would have packages assigned to it
<digistyl3> people assigned to it
<digistyl3> status, etc :)
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Testers needed for KGrubEditor - If tested post comment on https://launchpad.net/bugs/263827
<yuriy> ScottK: the systray not using two rows would really bother me
<ScottK> Well awen says it's fixable, I haven't had a chance to look yet.
<yuriy> you used kde3.5.10 for regressions?
<ScottK> I'm not sure I understand the question?
<yuriy> the tag
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I used it for anything 3.5.10 related.
<ScottK> I think it could be for fixes too.
<yuriy> so just use that one for this?
<ScottK> It's just that regressions is all I have so far.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I think it'll be nice to have a bug day that is for people who don't run the development release.
<goatsocks> seem to have a piece of kitty litter stuck under my keyboard, shorting it and locking up X :/
<ScottK> nixternal: You up and sober?
<goatsocks> seele: ok added my kgrubeditor comment and screenshot
<ScottK> smarter: I took care of moving kleopatra back to suggests when I re-uploaded all of kde4 just now.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: pong
<larsivi> hola
<larsivi> I am trying to use kde 4.1, but it still fails to heed my xorg settings
<larsivi> they are correct in system settings
<larsivi> kde consider my laptop screen as primary, whereas it is the external one that is
<larsivi> thus I get my panel in the middle of the screen
<smarter> larsivi: have you tried krandrtray?
<larsivi> smarter: not that I know
<larsivi> smarter: do I install it from apt_
<smarter> it should already be installed
<larsivi> gah, it took my keyboard settings too
<smarter> it's in kdebase-workspace-bin if it's not already installed
<larsivi> it only gives me system settings
<larsivi> afaics
<larsivi> the problem is quite obviously that the panel is looking at the wrong screen to figure out what size it can be
<larsivi> this was a problem with the 3.5 panel back when xrandr 1.2 and friends were originally introduced too, but that has long since been fixed
<larsivi> note that I have no problems using the rest of the desktop
<larsivi> ah, completely removing the panel fixes the size it seems, but now I have to readd the stuff on it ...
<larsivi> ok, thanks, lets see if this works
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yuriy: I had people complain about not having a backend yesterday in #amarok
<larsivi> hi again :) I try to get kopete kde4 working, but it won't pick up qca-tls
<larsivi> hmm, I think this is present in kde3 too - any global shortcut involving just Alt (like Alt+F1/F2 for krunner) doesn't work
<larsivi> Ctrl+Alt+something works
<ScottK> kdebase-workspace FTBFS on i386.  I'm about to upload a fix.
<ScottK> uploaded.
<\sh> kdelibs5 4:4.1.1+really4.1.1-0ubuntu1 <- what is this for a version number? ,-)
<JontheEchidna> \sh: apachelogger accidentally uploaded kde4libs with the 4.1.0 tarball
<\sh> oh knows
<\sh> aehm
<JontheEchidna> yes, ScottK saved our skins
<\sh> oh nos ;)
<JontheEchidna> and uploaded the fixed last night
<ScottK> \sh: How's your C++?  Would you perhaps be able to look at the build failure log for kdepimlibs on AMD64 and make sense of what's wrong?
<\sh> ScottK: buildlog?
<ScottK> \sh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.1.1-0ubuntu2/+build/706343
 * ScottK goes off to take the youngest out to the school bus.
<\sh> its da cmake
<ScottK> Maybe you can conspire with apachelogger and figure it out while I'm out at the bus.
<apachelogger> I asked in #cmake
<apachelogger> no answer so far
<\sh> http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t501836-how-do-i-use-stdoutofrange-.html
<\sh> ScottK: src pkg is on archive?
<apachelogger> \sh: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs
<smarter> I'm already building it
<smarter> cmake doesn't fail here
<smarter> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> wth
<\sh> smarter: pbuilder or sbuild?
<smarter> pbuilder
<\sh> smarter: you have the special sbuild packages installed ?
<smarter> I don't think so?
<\sh> i mean the add packages for the buildserver
<\sh> I'll build it with sbuild now
<smarter> no idea what it is :p
<smarter> okay
<\sh> but on my sbuild it doesn't fail too
<apachelogger> now I am worried
<apachelogger> \sh: could it have been a temporary issue?
<smarter> yeah for random bugs
<\sh> apachelogger: I'm asking on #u-d
<\sh> apachelogger: btw...can you rebuild via lp mouseclick? ,-)
<apachelogger> kdepimlibs is in main
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: still around?
<ScottK> I'll just retry it then.
<\sh> ScottK: tbh, it looks like a borked buildd ...
<ScottK> OK.  Just retried it.  We'll see.
<apachelogger> oh, canonical increased the amount of ppa builders
<apachelogger> ScottK, \sh: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/yellow
<apachelogger> 11%
<ScottK> Looks like it's past where it failed before.
<apachelogger> so it was a temporary issue
<ScottK> Yep.
 * ScottK was sitting here wishing he could tail -f that.
<ScottK> \sh: Thanks for the help.
<apachelogger> ScottK: Konqueror with autorefresh on the buildd's web page is almost as good.
<apachelogger> 33% now
<apachelogger> ScottK: Thanks again for the sponsoring :)
<\sh> ScottK: looks like it works now ,-)
<ScottK> I'm currently working on lpia.  Most of it FTBFS because sbuild fails the build instead of depwaiting when a build dep is uninstallable.
<ScottK> Yep.
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ping when you log on
<apachelogger> seele: I doubt that he will see that, considering he is not online.
<seele> apachelogger: usually he checks logs before he logs on, otherwise you're right :P
<apachelogger> ah :)
<\sh> ScottK: when building for backports, are the backports pocket used for building the backports?
<ScottK> Yes
<nixternal> good morning! how was everyone's weekend?
<JontheEchidna> pretty ok
<Jucato> I forgot what happened this weekend
<Jucato> but last weekend was a blast :)
<hdevalence> smarter: ping
<smarter> pong
<asfak> Kgrubeditor after last update on alpha4 crashes after start. I am asked to enter password and whoops, it disappears. THis was not the case last week. let me update today again
<hdevalence> smarter: I've been told you do the guidance-power-manager?
<smarter> hdevalence: I've done the packaging if that's what you mean
<seele> asfak: see bug 262035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262035 in kgrubeditor "Kgrubeditor crashes after entering root-password" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262035
<JontheEchidna> oh, just the packaging...
<hdevalence> smarter: it has a bug and I'm going to make a patch. I have a KDE SVN account but it might be more polite to talk to the maintainer first
<asfak> yes, that's exactly what is happening
<smarter> hdevalence: I'm not sure myself who the maintainer is ;) I think Riddell worked on it
<seele> asfak: the update hasn't been pushed yet afaik
<asfak> ok, I will wait for the update....
<mornfall> Riddell: Hi.
<Riddell> hi mornfall
<mornfall> I have 2 regression fixes on Adept 3, is there anything else that should go to beta2? I'd probably release this week.
<mornfall> (I have signature validation on the list as well.)
<Riddell> mornfall: the upgrader not marking anything for upgrade is the main issue I've noticed
<mornfall> Riddell: Yes, that's fixed.
<mornfall> The other is that read-only mode broke. Fixed too.
<Riddell> mornfall: the app icons are missing, system-software-update seems a suitable choice from oxygen
<mornfall> Ah, right, app icons.
<mornfall> So saying icon=system-software-update and such in .desktop would fix that, right?
<mornfall> Icon*
<Riddell> yep
<mornfall> Good, I'll add that to TODO.
<Riddell> super
<jussi01> Riddell: ping!
<Riddell> hi jussi01
<jussi01> heya Riddell, did you notice my PM from last night?
<apachelogger> Riddell: please trigger a retry of kdebase kdenetwork and kdeutils on amd64
<seaLne> should hardy->intrepid currently work?
<Riddell> seaLne: it should yes
<Riddell> actual upgrade tests welcome
<seaLne> The upgrade needs a total of 201M free space on disk '/boot'
<seaLne> aptitude wanted to remove kde, update-manager gives that error. wtf it wants to install that much in /boot i don't know
<seaLne> my /boot is only 200M :(
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> now seriously, this is getting weird
<apachelogger> Riddell: please retry these 3 again
<apachelogger>   libplasma-dev: Depends: libplasma2 (= 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu9) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<Riddell> seaLne: nothing in there you can clean?
<apachelogger> Riddell: are there any rumours about konqueror not quitting on kde-packager?
<Riddell> nope
<seaLne> Riddell: it can't possibly actually need to install 200M for a kernel
<Riddell> seaLne: wouldnt't think so, I'm using 35 megs and I have two installed
<Riddell> might be worth filing a bug on update-manager
<seaLne> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really don't get why base, network and utils don't want to build, please take a look at it
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.1.1-0ubuntu3/+build/706622
<apachelogger> the new libplasma-dev should be avaialble for > 1 hour
<Riddell> "Built successfully"
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/4:4.1.1-0ubuntu2/+build/706350
<Riddell> have patience, soyuz will catch up with itself eventually
<apachelogger> Riddell: hope so :S
<seaLne> upgrade fail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42764/
<apachelogger> oh
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: Artemis_Fowl is here
<seaLne> this the change to 4 as kde i presume?
<apachelogger> seaLne: you should better wait until kdepim is built
<apachelogger> we fixed the kdepim upgrade bugs in 4.1.1
<seaLne> ah
<Riddell> seaLne: what are you using to upgrade?
<seaLne> likely to be done by tommorow morning?
<seaLne> apt-get
<apachelogger> seaLne: most likely and I suggest using update-manager for series upgrades
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: hi
<seaLne> see my earlier problem with u-m
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: did you catch my ping in the logs?
<apachelogger> oh, right
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: uhm no. let me check them
<seele> ah, i just said "ping"
<seele> since you sometimes check logs
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<seele> so like i said, i created a qa bug to help keep track of how many people test kgrubeditor, otherwise we wont know how many people actually use it unless they report a bug
<Artemis_Fowl> btw Kon/Con is shorter than Konstantinos
<seele> hehe ok :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: i'm subsscribed to all bugs
<seele> right, i figured you were, i wasnt sure if i explained why i did it though
<Artemis_Fowl> I read them all but I found no time to reply
<Artemis_Fowl> replyinh right now
<Artemis_Fowl> replying*
<seele> what did you think of relabelling the OS list to GRUB Boot List instead of using "operating system"
<claydoh> seele: replying as well, once i grab screenshots
<apachelogger> Riddell: got time for some removals?
<seele> claydoh: great
<Riddell> apachelogger: mibby
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: phone call, back in about 30 minutes
<Artemis_Fowl> k
<apachelogger> Riddell: qgrubeditor needs to go (superseded by kgrubeditor), kopete-otr (included in official kopete), kiconedit-kde4 (dropped -kde4), kgrab-kde4 (dropped -kde4), kio-opt (you only removed the binary but not the source some time ago), kde-systemsettings (superseded by systemsettings), meta-kde4 (meat-kde should changed to use the kde4 packages)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I think GRUB Boot List is indeed better. Should I rename it?
<asfak> i cannot access my window drives (though i can see them) as a users. But if i run dolphin as a root, i can access them. I know it's permission problem. Can anyone help me how to set permision in such a way that from now on whenever i boot to kubuntu intrepid, i can access windows drive without any hassles. I never had any problem in Ubuntu. There was never such permission problem.
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> damn. no developing again... :(
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: answered most of the questions
<Artemis_Fowl> need some more feedback for one
<Artemis_Fowl> and some more searching for another
<apachelogger> asfak: #kubuntu for support please
<Artemis_Fowl> damn. bleeeding edge KDE is not so funny with e-mails... -.-
<asfak> apachelogger, at #kubuntu they throw me here for any question about Intrepid.
<asfak> I am not asking for support directly. But i wish developer automount window drives as default in Kubuntu Intrepid very similar to Ubuntu.
<seele> claydoh: can you include your current menu.lst?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: there is no need. why do this?
<claydoh> seele: sure, just after i rant a bit on K-F-N ;)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: what if his autmagic tags are messed up? and the kubuntu entry isn't in the list?
<seele> that could be why he can't move it
<seele> i havnt seen the screenshot, just read the email
<Artemis_Fowl> well the behaviour ius the expected one
<Artemis_Fowl> is*
<seele> for some reason i can't create any new connections.. grr
<Artemis_Fowl> he can't move his hardy entries up because the interpid ones are autoomagic protected
<Artemis_Fowl> and the inverse
<seele> oh, so they are outside automagic?  why arent they being managed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: Who do I poke for 4.1.1 tarball changes? dirk seems to be awayish.
<seele> hardy uses automagic
<Artemis_Fowl> different menu.lst
<Artemis_Fowl> interpid doesn't care about hardy obviously
<seele> hrm.. is that going to be a problem?
<Artemis_Fowl> obviously yes
<Artemis_Fowl> if he updates hardy's kernel he will have to manually update the kernel
<Artemis_Fowl> update-grub will update the hardy's menu.lst not intrepid's
 * Artemis_Fowl keeps saying Interpid instead of Intrepid...
<Artemis_Fowl> anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> I have to go
<Artemis_Fowl> bb
<Riddell> apachelogger: changes?
<apachelogger> Riddell: konqueror doesn't terminate properly without r854183
<Riddell> apachelogger: which isn't in dirk's tars?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kde4libs_4.1.1+really4.1.1-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> uploaded
<claydoh> seele: I  didn't consider trying to click on a greyed-out button, so wasn't seeng the resulting popup
<seele> claydoh: yes, the fact that it is greyed out would prevent people from trying to click on it.  it seems a problem that people don't know why it is disabled
<seele> we thought of putting information above the list which explained automagic
<claydoh> its probably not a big issue
<claydoh> actually, might be to those who still want to boot to windows or something else
<claydoh> but the 'default' setting is quite obvious and works :)
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> google chrome's QA seems unfair
<apachelogger> they have an own bot for testing
<jjesse> that does seem unfair :)
<jjesse> wow the volume buttons are working in my vm for intrepid
<jjesse> that's awesome great job guys
<jjesse> so i have sound, plus the keys wokring in my vm
<goatsocks> anyone know what gui toolkit chrome will use?
<seele> are there any other ways to gather user feedback besides bugs?
<seele> i want to gather comments about the icon alignment change, but i dont want people complaining about making another arbitrary bug in launchpad
<seele> although, it is the easiest and most accessible way to record it
<Nightrose> seele: who complained? getting userfedback is a perfectly valid reason to open a bug imho
<Nightrose> and it is not like one more or less makes a difference
<seele> no, but it isn't exactly bug use
<seele> if you as a triager don't care, then i'll keep on doing it, hehe
<smarter> a forum thread may be more appropriate, that's where you find users ;)
<seele> i never use forums, and i'm not sure if i want to encourage regular users to alpha test stuff that could muck up their system like a broken grub menu file
<Nightrose> +1
<smarter> usually there's a development/bleeding-edge forum, but oh well
<seele> there is?  huh.  i should have probably known that
<seele> i dunno what it is, i never liked forums.  i dont understand why you should have to go back and check for updates
<seele> if you get email notifications, why arent you just using a mailing list?
<Nightrose> hehe seele doesn't seem to be a forum person
<Nightrose> just like me
<goatsocks> other distros use their bug tracker for other things than strictly bugs
<goatsocks> gentoo uses bugzilla for personnel matters even
<Nightrose> goatsocks: so does ubuntu
 * claydoh is a forum person :)
<claydoh> but only uz k-u gets so, well, cranky :)
<claydoh> s/because/uz
<Nightrose> claydoh: I will be back at home tomorrow night and hope to get to your email then
<claydoh> Nightrose: ok :)
<smarter> mailing-list are not very user-friendly, viewing a thread can be painful(you need to click on the "next message in thread" button for every message), etc...
 * Nightrose is currently _again_ drowning in a email backlog :/
<Nightrose> I should travel less
<smarter> but I'm an admin of the French Ubuntu forum, so I'm probably biased ;)
<claydoh> no, don't you'll miss it later
 * claydoh misses travelling
<Nightrose> hehe
 * claydoh is biased towards forums for similar reasons, smarter :)
<goatsocks> the signal to noise ratio on forums is far too low when technical things are being discussed
<goatsocks> forums are more suited to socializing than tech discussion imo
<goatsocks> of course launchpad (and bugzilla etc.) don't always live up to their potential, often on a bug report you'll have to wade through a dozen "i confirm this" comments, even after the nature of the bug has been identified ;)
<apachelogger> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<goatsocks> apachelogger: still don't see any gui toolkit depends, should i assume gtk?
<apachelogger> I don't know
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/chrome.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> bigger than firefox :P
<goatsocks> their svn keeps dropping out
<apachelogger> I am wondering hwy
<goatsocks> i guess 168 MB has something to do with it :)
<goatsocks> looking at the header files, seems they don't rely on external toolkits, they do their own rendering
<apachelogger> most reasonable
<apachelogger> but I think that build instruction page is bogus
<apachelogger> it suggest to checkout src/chrome
<apachelogger> but SConstruct expects ../build
<apachelogger> ok, this checkout is going to take forever
<goatsocks> they've probably been slashdotted
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> google servers don't get slashdotted :P
<apachelogger> it's just that this svn is gigantic
<goatsocks> svn isn't known for its resource friendliness
<apachelogger> all of webkit + ff2 + ff3 + scons + about 10 libraries....
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> that thing even got an about memory page
<apachelogger> this is too awesome
<apachelogger> <3 geekware
<goatsocks> yeah, i heard it can tell you the mem usage of individual plug-ins and such
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> not just that
<apachelogger> it can differ by private and shared memory
<apachelogger> and for the virtual kind between private and mapped
<apachelogger> incognito mode :D
<goatsocks> that too, i know of one privacy-related project that is already considering using chrome for that feature
<apachelogger> right, they fixed the build indstructions to use src instead of src/chrome
<goatsocks> cnn just did a spot on chrome
<goatsocks> MS is probably crapping themselves
<JontheEchidna> I heard about chrome on the radio
<goatsocks> looks like the webkit canvas is used for everything, even the tabs and controls
<goatsocks> a bit like a XUL app in that respect
<JontheEchidna> they should've used Qt
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: at least they didn't opt for gtk or wx ;)
<JontheEchidna> yes
<apachelogger> I really don't care
<apachelogger> it looks hot
<apachelogger> everything else doesn't matter
<goatsocks> heh
<JontheEchidna> can has screenshot?
<apachelogger> hail chrome!
<JontheEchidna> *can haz screenshot?
<apachelogger> un moment, s'il te plaît
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering why ksnapshot is not ported to windows
 * JontheEchidna suspects a nasty X dependency
<seele> oh i so wish
<seele> <3 ksnapshot
<apachelogger> <3 ksnapshot 2
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/chrome.jpg
<JontheEchidna> hot
<apachelogger> and I think there is some bug on kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> rendering takes awfully long
<apachelogger> and it fails completely in qtwebkit
<Riddell> works here in arora
<apachelogger> hm, then maybe kdewebkit screws up
<apachelogger> omg, that checkout is still running
<goatsocks> i admire how they've reclaimed some space from the window manager's titlebar
<goatsocks> what does it look like non-maximized?
<seele> wow, theyre very serious about using the tab metaphor correctly
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: http://media.arstechnica.com/journals/linux.media/300/chrome.png
<goatsocks> seele: you like how tabs were originally used in smalltalk back in the 70's? ;)
<goatsocks> s/you like/you mean like/
 * seele suspects chrome will be optimized to work with google cloud apps
<seele> goatsocks: not necessarily, but that is the correct way to use the tab metaphor
<apachelogger> seele: it is already
<apachelogger> the whole purpose of chrome is to make better use of google's apps
<apachelogger> and I have to say, I love that interface
<seele> apachelogger: there are functions in google apps that only work in chrome?
<apachelogger> seele: not yet, but for example the javascript engine rewrite was only because of the google apps
<apachelogger> they are making heavy use of js
<seele> ah
<apachelogger> and chrome comes with a built in google gears
<apachelogger> so you can take google docs and reader offline
<seele> hmm.. didnt konq developers discuss trying to put tools inside the document area below the tabs for a while?
<seele> although i think they tried putting it in the document instead of moving the toolbar below the tab
<apachelogger> \sh: oh
<seele> it makes a lot of sense.. it's kindof weird how you click on a tab in other browsers and a static item changes
<apachelogger> \sh: do you have a wine trunk build? if so, could you try running chrome?
<seele> if the location bar belongs to the tab, it isn't as awkward since it is conceptually a new page
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have a somewhat recent wine build
<JontheEchidna> wine-1.1.2-307-g520ab5c
<JontheEchidna> eek, 1 minor version behind
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> 2.4G    .
<apachelogger> that source is gigantic
<goatsocks> ugh
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
 * apachelogger starts compression
<goatsocks> either that, or they have 10 years worth of svn history stored
<apachelogger> only 1600 revisions IIRC
<apachelogger> but webkit itself is already quite big
<JontheEchidna> ok, the installer doesn't work with my wine
<goatsocks> time to reboot and see if these 4.1.1 updates blow up my system, brb
 * JontheEchidna git's up
 * JontheEchidna git up's
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe I should send you the downloaded stuff
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> or maybe not :P
<goatsocks> yay, kdesudo works again with Login Manager from System Settings
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger got a patch from fedora for that
<JontheEchidna> which was nice of them
<apachelogger> they got a << "-i" << QString( mItem->service->icon() ) << in return
 * apachelogger even remembered that syntax :P
 * goatsocks is impressed
<JontheEchidna> what does that do?
<JontheEchidna> make the icons for the modules work with kdesudo?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> we also have an << "-d" << before that
<apachelogger> that doesn't make too much sense with kdesu though
<JontheEchidna> the icon is tinier than most apps
<apachelogger> yeah, I need to poke master tonio
<apachelogger> kdesudo currentl expects an icon file rather than an icon name
<apachelogger> and I really don't see why systemsettings should create an icon file path just because kdesudo isn't inteligent enough
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: currently systemsettings freezes once it launches kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> if you cancel
<apachelogger> kdesudo's fault
<JontheEchidna> whee
<apachelogger> run kdesudo in gdb
<apachelogger> it doesn't quit upon cancel
<JontheEchidna> that's probably why I sometimes get a kdesudo when session is restored on startup...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: chromeSetup.exe doesn't work with the latest Wine
<apachelogger> that could also be caused by the sudo cache
<apachelogger> but caching or not if I click cancel the app should go away
<JontheEchidna> maybe latest git will work
<JontheEchidna> still buildign
<claydoh> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<claydoh> :(
<apachelogger> claydoh: ?
<apachelogger> oh, btw
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/chrome-svn.tar.bz2 this should be an usable checkout
<claydoh> but does it build/run?
<goatsocks> apachelogger: final size?
<apachelogger> it's the 2.4 gib checkout without svn
<apachelogger> trunk/src
<apachelogger> which should include everything for building
<apachelogger> and looking at it building will take ages
<goatsocks> apachelogger: i mean after bzipping ;)
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> 1.1G    .
<goatsocks> guess i might grab it later then if i feel like hacking
<apachelogger> party in #chromium
<goatsocks> nice, 4.1.1 seems to have fixed most of the issues i had with 4.1.0, now i'm just waiting for kdepim to be updated ;)
<apachelogger> it still isn't built?
<goatsocks> dunno, but it's not on the mirrors
 * JontheEchidna has it on i386
<goatsocks> well kdepim 4.1.1 proper is there, but its depends aren't
<goatsocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42843/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> picasa 3.0
<apachelogger> google is certainly in a good mood
<blizzz> but there is still no native linux client for picasa, is it?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is a kipi uploader
<apachelogger> and that is all what is necessary
<apachelogger> IMO they should dump the whole client and make it a full blown web app
<goatsocks> chrome should make that easier for them
<apachelogger> yups
<goatsocks> it's all coming together now, their evil plan
<apachelogger> as long as I get enough online storage I don't care about the evil plan
 * blizzz hides in his bunker
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: Would you please look into the kde4bindings FTBFS on lpia?  I can't really do it on my phone.
<ScottK-palm> I think I got everything requeued for amd64, so it should be good.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: sure, just need to find it
 * apachelogger got 100 package mails or something
<ScottK-palm> Yeah, well some I retried too soon.  Sorry about that.
<apachelogger> cp obj-*-linux-gnu/lib/qt-dotnet.dll debian/libqyoto4.3-cil/usr/lib/cli/qyoto-4.3/
<apachelogger> cp: cannot stat `obj-*-linux-gnu/lib/qt-dotnet.dll': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> let's blame it on windows
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: I think we need to prevent qyoto stuff from building on lpia
<ScottK-palm> AFAICT we are good on i386, amd64, ia64, and sparc.
<apachelogger> but since I have no clue about qyoto I'd rather have Riddell do that
<ScottK-palm> hppa will need some retries after kdebase-workspace finishes.
<ScottK-palm> Maybe someone could make an lpia pbuilder (you can on i386) and try to replicate it. I'm relectant to just randomly retry it.
 * ScottK-palm decides to sign off and focus on driving.
<JontheEchidna> oO
<JontheEchidna> palm piloting while driving?
<apachelogger> Oo
<JontheEchidna> oO
<apachelogger> and I thought I was an ubergeek when I made an audio blog while driving
 * JontheEchidna stops
<JontheEchidna> I have IRC'd on my DS before
 * goatsocks is beginning to realize why so many geeks are involved in auto accidents
<apachelogger> well, we at least don't package software while driving .... that would be dangerous because of the focus disorder _and_ the possability of falling asleep
<blizzz> you need a driver
 * blizzz suggests ScottK
<ScottK-palm> The lpia buildds were all idle, so I just hit retry.
<apachelogger> blizzz: I could have had a driver @ Linux Tag :P
<blizzz> apachelogger: i doubt that'd be faster than public transport.
<blizzz> and going by public transport is more fun (for the others, though, but hey...)
<apachelogger> blizzz: it's only fun with cool people
<blizzz> apachelogger: i remember emonkey... with his very dreadful grimaces
<apachelogger> blizzz: cool, not embarrassing :P
<blizzz> oftentimes coolness and embarassness is divided by a fine line only
<apachelogger> chrome is cool
<apachelogger> I think I got a crush on a web browser
<apachelogger> that sounds way too sick
<blizzz> not embarrassing?
<blizzz>  at least, this is embarrassing
<apachelogger> blizzz: that depends on the pov
<apachelogger> I knew people who are in love with music players
<blizzz> still better than marrying a car
<blizzz> hey, that's cool... "to be one beer short of a six-pack" again a lot better than the german counterpart
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-03
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: digikam-kde4 needs to be merged with digikam, since the KDE3 version has deps on KDE 3.5 packages no longer available in Intrepid
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what deps are these?
 * apachelogger only saw kdebase-kio
<JontheEchidna> kdeprint
<JontheEchidna> kipi-plugins
<apachelogger> kdeprint?
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> oh, recommends
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I think only kdebase-kio is a real dep
<JontheEchidna> those should be removed as recommends
<apachelogger> and if amarok can live without kdebase-kio, digikam can as well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: feel free to update the package :)
<JontheEchidna> ok :)
<apachelogger> also merge with debian if they have any changes
 * apachelogger notes that we should merge the core KDE packaging some time soon
 * JontheEchidna needs a few merges under his belt
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should I take from stable, unstable, or testing?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: unstable or testing, unstable is prefered though
<apachelogger> or... at least I prefer unstable :)
<JontheEchidna> latest digikam version in debian is lower than ours
<JontheEchidna> in etch
<JontheEchidna> nothing to merge then
<apachelogger> oioi
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering whether chromium is going to render it's own interface also on mac and linux
<apachelogger> looks pretty XULish to me
<JontheEchidna> waitaminute
<goatsocks> i'm sure it will, the whole app is just a webkit canvas
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache policy sez digikam is at 2:0.9.3-2ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> bug apt-get source says it's at 2:0.9.4-1
<JontheEchidna> which means debian has a package
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> goatsocks: I am wondering whether it wouldn't have been better to use Qt
<apachelogger> I mean qwebview uses webkit andway and replacing webkit's js vm or Qt's doesn't make much difference
<apachelogger> *anyway#
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> it's 3:38 already
<apachelogger> -.
<apachelogger> -
<JontheEchidna> changelog for the latest debian packaging doesn't have anything in it other than *NOT RELEASED YET*
<JontheEchidna> Anyhow, we have the latest released packaging
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 262957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262957 in digikam "digikam package is not installable due to depedency in a kde3.5 package no longer available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262957
<apachelogger> 197 people in #chromium ;-D
<JontheEchidna> can haz sponsor?
<JontheEchidna> need the .dsc and diff.gz too?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: me@apoc { ~/chrome }$ apt-cache policy kipi-plugins | grep Candidate
<apachelogger>   Candidate: 0.1.5-1
<JontheEchidna> not installable
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that should be fixed :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: try rebuilding, I guess it should be buildable with less functionality
 * JontheEchidna pbuilds
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> my connection b0rked while I was downloading l10n stuff
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you update the build-deps?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the versions?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> it won't build
<JontheEchidna> it's pulling 4.1.0 packages with pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> ...because my pbuilder is for hardy
<JontheEchidna> doh
<apachelogger> you need to remove certain deps
<apachelogger> like kooka is no more, kdeprints is no more...
<apachelogger> whatever it depends on
<JontheEchidna> digikam doesn't build-depend on kooka, nothing does
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> then it should just work I guess
<jjesse> real quick somewhat non kubuntu related:  if i checkout a bzr branch, then do a make install to build it, do i just do a bzr merge and make install to get the "latest" version of things?
<JontheEchidna> if I had an Intrepid pbuilder environment
<apachelogger> jjesse: yes
<apachelogger> usually
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: digikam won't build. libkdcraw5 is a KDE 4.x package now
<apachelogger> hooray
<JontheEchidna> as is libkexiv2-dev
<apachelogger> we could certainly reintroduce these libs as KDE 3 versions using a seperated -dev and stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: letz wait for the Riddell's opinion, but I think we really should just move from -kde4 to digikam in this case
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<\sh> apachelogger: no chrome for me
<apachelogger> \sh: my laptop got it :D
 * apachelogger slept 4 hours! \o/
<jussi01> nice work apachelogger
<apachelogger> jussi01: on what?
<jussi01> apachelogger: 4 hours sleep :P
<apachelogger> well, wasn't too much work really
<apachelogger> sebas: got an ETA already?
<goatsocks> hm, clicking on System Settings -> Advanced -> Samba does nothing
<goatsocks> `kcmshell4 kcmsambaconf` works, but not `kdesudo kcmshell4 kcmsambaconf`
<goatsocks> kdesudo(19215) KdeSudo::KdeSudo: [ /build/buildd/kdesudo-3.2/kdesudo/kdesudo.cpp : 157 ]  creating xauth file:  "/usr/bin/xauth -q -f /tmp/kdesudo-T19215-xauth generate :0.0 . trusted timeout 60 >/dev/null 2>&1"
<goatsocks> findServiceByDesktopPath: kcmsambaconf.desktop not found
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: upstream don't want us to change to digikam-kde4, it's on my todo list to fix the libraries
<seaLne> should inrepid pim stuff be fixed? my upgrade still fails
<apachelogger> :|
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.1.1a-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> seaLne: are you using a mirror?
<seaLne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42984/
<seaLne> no
<goatsocks> my mirror finally got everything a few hours ago
<goatsocks> smooth upgrade after that
<seaLne> well i'm usning archive.ubuntu.com but i presume you ment a non official one?
<apachelogger> No, I meant antything but archive.ubuntu :S
<apachelogger> seaLne: Please paste the error again.
<seaLne> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42988/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seaLne: This file conflicts is certainly opening up a new jar of upgrade issues.
<goatsocks> did you upload kdepim updates for hardy? ;)
<apachelogger> goatsocks: Pardon?
<goatsocks> apachelogger: i assumed he was on intrepid, but he's got hardy packages installed
<seaLne> i'm trying to upgrade to intrepid
<apachelogger> seaLne: I think these issues might not appear with update-manager
<raphink> haha :)
<raphink> I created myself a new blog and imported all the old posts on it
<raphink> and then I updated the RSS URL on planet Ubuntu
<raphink> and now my posts from 2005 are showing on planet!
<raphink> lol
<seaLne> flood?
<raphink> like a post that said I just tested warty PPC
<apachelogger> that's what you get from pythonplanetware :P
<raphink> heh
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdebase-runtime_4.1.1-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.diff
<apachelogger> oh main is frozen -.-
<apachelogger> though, IMHO a working trash plasmoid is making us provide a higher quality alpha5
 * seaLne resorts to using a laptop after the failed upgrade kinda broke his work desktop :)
<apachelogger> seaLne: you should just have grown your /boot and used update-manager
<apachelogger> update-manager works
<seaLne> its a seperate partition and the rest is lvm
<seaLne> i presume i couldn't use u-m now anyway?
<apachelogger> shouldn't that make things a lot easier?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I am trying to squash the issues with apt
<apachelogger> smarter: did you check up on kepas?
<smarter> nop
<apachelogger> smarter: get that done, I want to nuke it from the todo
<apachelogger> I am running out of space
<smarter> ok
<sebas> apachelogger: ~1400
<apachelogger> sebas: thank you
<sebas> You're welcome :)
<smarter> apachelogger: should I rename the source or binary package to plasmoid-kepas?
<apachelogger> smarter: binary, otherwise an archive admin needs to rereview it
<smarter> ok
<smarter> apachelogger: do you know a package which use a simple postinst to call ldconfig?
<smarter> apachelogger: to solve E: plasmoid-kepas: postinst-must-call-ldconfig usr/lib/libkpf.so
<apachelogger> seaLne: It appears the -dev is causing the only conflicts, or I am really lucky person.
<apachelogger> smarter: I am not sure this is exactly necessary on ubuntu
<smarter> ok, the package works fine otherwise
<smarter> I'll push it to a bazaar branch
<apachelogger> smarter: you can find a postinst.ex in dh-make
<apachelogger> and for running ldconfig, just add it to the configure case
<apachelogger> but I really don't think there is any point in doing this on ubuntu
<apachelogger> smarter: how is kepas going?
<smarter> apachelogger: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kepas/ubuntu :)
<smarter> There's a few lintian errors and warnings, due to missing shlibs and things like that
<apachelogger> smarter: can one use bzr-buildpackage for get-orig-svn?
<smarter> apachelogger: not directy, you have to debian/rules get-orig-svn && mv *orig* .. && bzr bd --merge
<smarter> pushed up revision 4, btw
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> feature request!
<smarter> :)
<smarter> but that could go into our bat-bzr script :P
<apachelogger> the batscritps aren't exactly designed for anything but dark knight work :P
<apachelogger> always these toolkit fights
 * apachelogger doesn't have a clock or launcher since JontheEchidna broke his plasma
<apachelogger> so I have no clue when I have to release 4.1.1
<JontheEchidna> re-add them?
<apachelogger> too much work
<JontheEchidna> lol
<smarter> when is it supposed to be launched?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's 1:54 pm for you
<apachelogger> thank you
<smarter> and for me too :)
 * apachelogger split views konqueror
<apachelogger> smarter: fixed kepas FTBFS in r5
<smarter> oh, I always forget quilt
<apachelogger> qt4-x11 - 4.4.1-1ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1   apachelogger   Pending  Hardy  Libs
<apachelogger> apparently I am pending hardy :P
<apachelogger> sebas: the 'all SVN changes' links are broken in the changelog :(
<sebas> Gnnnnnn.
<sebas> I've no idea/time to fix that .. :/
<apachelogger> sebas: ok, I'll look into it once I published all packages
<ScottK> Would someone be up for writing a release note for Alpha 5 about knetworkmanager not working with networkmanager?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: pling
<smarter> where can I find a bigger version of http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu-theme-v2/logo.png ?
<seaLne> apachelogger: i seem to have conflicts on most kde -dev packages
<sebas> apachelogger: lovely!
<asfak> my wifi connection worked fine after alpha4 installation. but now, it no more works since last tuesday's update. Probably there was network (?) package that was updated. Now just lan works. I could see my wifi connection but could not connect.
 * seaLne finished attacking his machine with --force overwrite and now has intrepid
<seaLne> and weirdly dual head starrted working again :)
<vorian> asfak: #kubuntu-kde4 our kde4 support channel, plenty of great folks to help out
<asfak_> my wifi connection worked fine after alpha4 installation. but now, it no more works since last tuesday's update. Probably there was network (?) package that was updated. Now just lan works. I could see my wifi connection but could not connect. Sorry to repeat. I was disconnected.
<smarter> asfak_: knetworkmanager is br0ken in alpha 5
<apachelogger> \sh: are you still around?
<astraljava> Hey guys, my humblest apologies if this is a dead horse I'm about to start beating, but is Alpha-5 coming according to the schedule? :)
<nixternal> what were all of teh changes in kde4 in hardy ppa?
<nixternal> hopefully good stuff :)
<vorian> you nixternal!
<vorian> yo, actually
<vorian> bleh
<jtechidna> ubottu: tell me about bug 264370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264370 in kdepim "[intrepid] kmail crashes when reading a Google Calendar invitation email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264370
<apachelogger> sebas: I add a new script to the changelogs dir to generate these changelog text files since none ever cared to document how to get them ... also uploaded the 4.1.1 ones
<ScottK> astraljava: It's not out until it's out, but KDE 4.1.1 is fully built on the supported archs and the Kubuntu CDs are looking pretty good AFAIK.
<astraljava> Thanks ScottK, I did download today's daily.
<ScottK> IIRC there were two and you want the .1 one.
<ScottK> 20080903.1
<astraljava> Yup, that's the one I got.
<Riddell> evening
<ScottK> Good evening.
<ScottK> Except for release noting I think we are in good shape for Alpha 5.
<Riddell> really?
<Riddell> so this was overcome?  12:11 < pitti> Riddell: ouch, seems that kubuntu livefses have failed to build since 20080819
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> If I read #ubuntu-release correctly it turned out today's failure were failure to log, not failure to build.
<smarter> Riddell: do you know where I could find a bigger version of http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu-theme-v2/logo.png ?
<Riddell> smarter: KubuntuArtwork ?
<smarter> thanks ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: That is unless you'd like to jump up and fix knetworkmanager so we don't need the release note.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've no idea how to fix knetworkmanager I'm afraid, it needs API changes and that needs someone who understands how it works
<ScottK> Riddell: Quit kidding us, we know you know ALL about all this stuff.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Riddell> I have some compile fixes for it
<Riddell> but it doesn't make it work
<ScottK> Nothing that it's worth trying to push onto the Alpha 5 image then.
<asfak__> smarter, if knetwork is broken in alpha5, is there anyway i can use my wifi in kubIntr5 ?
<smarter> asfak__: either use the network manager from gnome(nm-applet) or manually edit the /etc/network/interfaces file, like in the good old days :)
<asfak__> ok
<asfak> windows partition are not automounted as in ubuntu. will it remain the same in final release ?
<jtechidna> What do you do when apport retraces fail?
<jtechidna> Reject the bug?
<Nightrose> jtechidna: can you do anything else with it?
<Nightrose> if not then close ;-)
<jtechidna> bug 264402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264402 in kdebase-workspace "plasma crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264402
<jtechidna> basically is no more use than telling us it crashed
<Nightrose> jtechidna: then maybe ask when this happened?
<vorian> looks like it happened about an hour ago
<Nightrose> oO
 * Nightrose pokes vorian 
<Nightrose> ;-)
<vorian> ouch!
 * vorian steals a bandage from Nightrose 
<Nightrose> I have bandages?
<Nightrose> cool
<vorian> you did have bandages :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu2
<jtechidna> apachelogger: yo, got chrome to work in wine
<jtechidna> needs some tweaks to be usable though
 * Arby slips in looking a bit sheepish
<Arby> somehow I managed to completely miss the existence of kde 4.1.1
<Arby> not good
<Arby> so where are we in the grand scheme of world domination :)
<jtechidna> lookin' good
<Arby> excellent :)
<Arby> if there are no pressing packaging tasks I better find myself something to do
 * Arby grabs a daily iso to build a VM
<_gunni_> Will digikam0.10 get in intrepid, or does it not catch up in time?
<jtechidna> _gunni_: probably not 0.10 final
<_gunni_> Ok, so if its beta till then it will be included anyway?
<jtechidna> beta1 is already in Intrepid
<_gunni_> thx
<ryanakca> apachelogger: plong :)
<claydoh> Nightrose: composing a reply to your email
<Nightrose> claydoh: \o/
<Nightrose> take your time :P
<claydoh> I will, I am starting dinner and am not a speedy composer :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 264506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264506 in kdebase-workspace "Upgrading Kubuntu Hardy to Intrepid: default-display-manager not updated, kdm won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264506
<seaLne> is that just the error about kde4 not existing anymore?
<seaLne> hmm no
<seaLne> during the upgrade i got asked twice about dm first including kdm-kde4 then 2nd time withough which i guess some people would find confusing
<seaLne> kdm started fine for me but complained the saved setting of kdm-kde4 was no longer available that bug is different i guess
<seaLne> err not kdm-kde4 i mean kde4
<seaLne> i presume anyone that didn't use kubuntu-members-kde4 packages in kde4 will probably upgrade alot better than anyone that did
<seaLne> s/kde4/hardy/ sorry my thinking is curently lagging behind typing
<seaLne> JontheEchidna: so my experience of upgrading yesterday/today didn't experience that bug
<JontheEchidna> cool
<seaLne> but i did have to beat my upgarde with --force overwrite quite a lot
<seaLne> i think that was mainly due to the state of packages in the archive at that time?
<seaLne> kdepim-- :)
<seaLne> and with the exception of plasma crashes and a strange grey background on my 1st head i'm pretty happy with intrepid
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> I think there were some fixes in the 4.1.1 packages that fixed the need for force-overwrite for kdepim packages
<seaLne> not as of today unfortunatly
<seaLne> but apachelogger was working on it
<JontheEchidna> ah, so you've upgraded recently then ;-)
<seaLne> tbh i think i probably picked a really bad time to try to dist-upgrade
<seaLne> the upgrade fixed my problem of dual head only working if i manually ran X then xrandr then startkde which was weird (ati dual head card)
<seaLne> using kde from kdm now actually honours the xorg.conf instructions :)
<goatsocks> is there currently any way to disable the glx extension without manually molesting xorg.conf?
<goatsocks> don't see anything in Login Manager for xserver args
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-04
<jjesse_> ok i have a small frustration with using leonov-kde, i keep on having to sudo chmod /usr/binpykdeuic4 to build leonov.  this seems to happen after i update my intrepid build?
<\sh> apachelogger: now again ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: I am wondering what I wanted to ask you now :P
<\sh> apachelogger: you asked if I'm still around...;)
<apachelogger> yeah, but I probably wanted to ask you something much more important, much more secret...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I shouldn't get up that early
<apachelogger> \sh: The Kubuntu Ninjas needs a server with improved release handling and QA. Do you know where we can get one? ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: well, if you can give me a clue what "improved release handling" means (I think QA means something like the ubuntuwire scripts?)
<\sh> apachelogger: we need to fix kde4bindings...it looks like that something in python-kde4 and python-kde4-dev is clashing (regarding the pykdeuic4.py and kde4.py) let's talk about this a bit later...
 * apachelogger is wondering why that python stuff is always breaking :S
<gnomefreak> anyone know kernels and kernel modules in here?
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: #ubuntu-kernel
<gnomefreak> tried already
<apachelogger> well, I didn't see anyone talk about kernel stuff in here
<apachelogger> well, besides complaining that it is broken ;-)
<gnomefreak> just thought i would try
<seaLne> should konq not be working properly?
<\sh> apachelogger: no it's not breaking, we made a mistake in the first place...
<\sh> apachelogger: it's layer 9 problem
<seaLne> :)
<\sh> apachelogger: fix flashplugin from adobe via disassembling ,-)
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> layer 9
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> isn't that like religious?
<\sh> apachelogger: it's above the osi layer
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> how can python be a religion? :P
<\sh> apachelogger: layer 8 is the problem in front of the keyboard
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_9
<apachelogger> In a similar vein, "Layer 9" is jokingly considered to be the religious layer of the OSI model.
<\sh> apachelogger: layer 9 is the problem of the brain of the problem in front of the keyboard ,-)
<apachelogger> all very confusing
 * apachelogger never understood the osi model with 7 layers
<apachelogger> 9 is just too much
<\sh> apachelogger: actually you have more then 7 layers
<apachelogger> that would explain the ununderstandibility
<\sh> apachelogger: e.g. mpls .... it's neither layer 2 nor layer 3 it's in between ,->
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> \sh: well, screw OSI
<\sh> apachelogger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiprotocol_Label_Switching :)
<apachelogger> \sh: my IT professor used to say: if something is describable using OSI it's probably pretty uncool
<\sh> "MPLS operates at an OSI Model layer that is generally considered to lie between traditional definitions of Layer 2 (Data Link Layer) and Layer 3 (Network Layer), and thus is often referred to as a "Layer 2.5" protocol."
<apachelogger> I think I now understand why he said that
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~/src/deb/chromium }$ du -sh chromium/
<apachelogger> 1.4G    chromium/
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> dual screen on kde4.1 doesn't work as expected...
<\sh> but gnome works
<seaLne> it mostly works for me except no background on my left
<\sh> yes
<\sh> that was working with fglrx drivers enabled..
<\sh> but now, the display manager in systemsettings doesn't even get this config
<seaLne> i'm just using radeon
<\sh> btw...did anyone tested ati 8.8 drivers?
<\sh> argl...read launchpad and you get a clue
<\sh> seaLne: btw...it looks like that kwin doesn't expand anymore on the second screen...because you can't even click on it and have a menu or whatsoever
<seaLne> do you get that on your first or second? i get it on my first
<seaLne> \sh: to clarify that broken on first
<\sh> seaLne: I get the plasma desktop on the first screen...the second can display windows but no plasma
<seaLne> weird
<\sh> xrandr working...virtual desktop size in xorg.conf is 2560x1024 (2x 1280)
<\sh> gnome does work as expected..
<seaLne> but then they don't have plasma :)
<\sh> seaLne: I wonder if it's kwin or plasma itself...
<seaLne> is plasma still broken on single head?
<\sh> nope...plasma works
<seaLne> out of interest does konq work for web for you?
<\sh> well...if www.sourcecode.de counts, so yes
<\sh> intrepid kde4.1.1 here ;)
<seaLne> same except broken konq
<seaLne> may just be a result of my hackish upgrade
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: I have a question concerning intrepid's freeze system
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: now that kgrubeditor is uploaded, if I release a new version before interpid is released, will it make it in?
<Artemis_Fowl> or stick to 0.8.1?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: we can file a feature freeze exception
<apachelogger> which is most likely to get granted with a very small amount of big feature changes/additions
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: well it fixes a bunch of grave bugs
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: if so, when is the deadline?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: is it bug fix only?
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: and additions as well
<apachelogger> deadline is before cd creation IIRC
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: which is when? a rough date would be nice
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: most likely the FFe will not be granted after beta
<apachelogger> so we should try to get it in before october 2nd
<Artemis_Fowl> ok good
<Artemis_Fowl> almost a month
<ScottK> If it's bugfix only an FFe is not required, so be careful not to add new features, even small, low risk ones.
<ScottK> Everyone please note that ISO testing for Alpha 5 Kubuntu is sorely needed.
<reisi> has anyone noticed that akgregator-kde4 does not recommend any backend for storing the articles and thus it crashes when i open it? through kontact i can configure it and it lists no available backends
<reisi> by recommending i mean the akregator-kde4 debian package does not recommend or depend on anything other than kde/qt libs
<apachelogger> reisi: -(~:$)-> less /var/cache/apt/archives/akregator_4%3a4.1.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb | grep storage
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root      4327 2008-09-01 21:12 ./usr/share/kde4/services/akregator_mk4storage_plugin.desktop
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root    198252 2008-09-01 21:15 ./usr/lib/kde4/akregator_mk4storage_plugin.so
<reisi> apachelogger: aah i thought it would be a depedency, as there's a way to change it..
<reisi> apachelogger: ok it seems that it wasn't a breakage but rather than akregator disliking my old configuration files
<apachelogger> reisi: old = kde3?
<reisi> apachelogger: 4.1.0
<apachelogger> reisi: got it back upped?
<reisi> yep
<apachelogger> reisi: please send it to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<reisi> apachelogger: i just renamed the $HOME/.kde4/share/apps/akregator to another; it seemed to fix it
<reisi> apachelogger: should be arriving any second now
<reisi> apachelogger: attached is the .tar.bz2 and backtrace from kcrash; though i doubt it contains anything useful
<metellius> ark in kubuntu is compiled without libzip support, so I'm getting lots of bug reports about ark not being able to open zip files
<metellius> any packagers out there that can confirm this by looking at a compile output or something? (i am not familiar with the kubuntu build process)
<Riddell> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17242047/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.kdeutils_4:4.1.1-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz is the build log
<Riddell> it says "-- Found LibZip: /usr/include"
<Riddell> metellius: yes (to #kde-devel
<seele> ScottK: i dont see the iso listed on cdimage?
<Riddell> metellius: kubuntu-members-kde4 packages is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16405913/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.kdeutils-kde4_4:4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Riddell> which says "-- Could not find OPTIONAL package LibZip"
<Nightrose> metellius: i can open zip files just fine here now - kde 4.1.1
<Nightrose> on hardy
<metellius> Nightrose: kubuntu?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> oh
<Nightrose> sec
<Nightrose> metellius: nevermind - ark doesn't show anything
<Nightrose> so confirming
<metellius> mhm, that's the bug.
<metellius> Riddell: what was the differences between the first and second links you gave me?
<Riddell> metellius: first is intrepid, second is hardy backports
<Riddell> metellius: we couldn't add libzip for a long time because it wasn't security reviewed, I've since added it to intrepid but nobody has added it to hardy backports
<metellius> Riddell: oh
<metellius> so you might be the person to complain to about it being compiled with off_t = 32bit?
<Riddell> about which?
<metellius> libzip
<Riddell> I've never touched libzip myself, I think we get it straight from debian
<Riddell> yes, we do
<metellius> I see
<metellius> this sounds icky
<Riddell> metellius: what problems does that cause, and can it be easily fixed?
<metellius> well, ark is compiled with off_t = 64bit, but libzip is with 32bit and it's causing various buggy behaviours
<Nightrose> metellius: any idea why dolphin can open the zip files btw?
<metellius> Nightrose: yes, the problem mentioned above; kubuntu does not compile it with libzip
<Riddell> vorian, JontheEchidna, apachelogger: anyone fancy adding libzip to kdeutils in hardy kubuntu-members-kde4?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I could
<doc__> hi there
<Nightrose> metellius: well yea - but dolphin doesn't have libzip either then does it? or does it use something else than libzip?
<ScottK> seele: I believe http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080903.1/ is the one that wants testing.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you would get metellius's eternal gratitude :)
<Riddell> hi doc__
<smarter> I could too but doesn't have hardy to test and don't really want to break anything (:
<metellius> Nightrose: I think dolphin uses kio, which uses karchive libs
<\sh> metellius: how do I tell libzip to use off_t = 64bit if it doesn't set that...imho it should be pulled from some glibc includes?
<Nightrose> metellius: ah ok
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> I downloaded the ubuntu cd image
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger shouldn't download stuff before first up of coffee
<ScottK> I got my shipit special order in the mail yesterday.
<ScottK> It was all Ubuntu.  Urgh.
<Riddell> meh
<apachelogger> -.-
<\sh> metellius: it really looks like upstream didn't even think about supporting 64bit sizes ,-)
<metellius> stupid stupid stupid
<metellius> I wonder if anyone's actually using libzip
<\sh> metellius: the fix should be easy
<metellius> it should be
<ScottK> Riddell: I've got a couple of fixed pending for after Alpha 5 gets out so I think we ought to be able to fully build KDE 4.1.1 on all archs, not just the supported ones.
<ScottK> fixed/fixes
<\sh> metellius: anyhow...if it uses sys/types.h for off_t it should support off_t == 64bit size out of the box
<metellius> it does that
<\sh> so it should use 64bit sizes
<\sh> because sys/types.h defines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43320/
<\sh> but it can be, that libzip doesn't define file_offset64
<metellius> yes, that's what I was looking for
<\sh> that's the bug...
<metellius> someone wrote it in a bug report, but bugs.kde.org is bugging now
<Riddell> ScottK: great
<metellius> \sh: how can it be fixed?
<\sh> metellius: the fix should be to pass somehow the __USE_FILE_OFFSET64
<\sh> to the libzip source
<\sh> then it should use 64bit offsets even in the zip header...but I don't know if this is good, because it could break zip compatiblity
<\sh> zip archive compatiblity to be more precise
<JontheEchidna> metellius: uploading to the PPA now
<metellius> JontheEchidna: uploading what?
<JontheEchidna> kdeutils with libzip-dev as a build-depend
<metellius> \sh: I'm not sure about that either. but I do know that lots of bugs related to using the stat I got from libzip vanished once I ninja hacked the zipplugin to see off_t as 32bit
<JontheEchidna> once it builds everything should be ok
<metellius> JontheEchidna: thanks a lot, that solves the problem with zip files not being opened at all.
<metellius> next up is the one about off_t and file_offset_64
<\sh> metellius: well that's normal, if anything else is using LFS which means off_t == 64bit then libzip has a problem when you pass a 64bit offset to a 32bit offset var...but as libzip is using off_t == 32bit in the zip struct, it could really be, that the 32bit offset is a general archive default for zip (thinking about the time of inventing zip ;))
<metellius> hmm, true
<ScottK> Riddell: Since I gather you're back off vacation ...  In addition to ISO testing, the other thing we need for Alpha 5 is release notes (particularly knetworkmanager doesn't work).
<\sh> metellius: http://www.pkware.com/documents/casestudies/APPNOTE.TXT
<\sh> metellius: and there is another zip format, named zip64 (tm)
<\sh> where the size offsets are all 8bytes and not 4 bytes as used in the old zip
<metellius> in that case
<\sh> metellius: and reagrding the document, zip64 should be the default format nowadays
<metellius> libzip should really have internal logic that detects the format and hides the difference between a universal zip_stat struct in the headers
<metellius> either way; my ninja fix was removed just before the tag, and replace with an additional CMAKE flag for the zipplugin
<metellius> http://www.svnsearch.org/svnsearch/repos/KDE/search?revision=856563
<metellius> so if I understand the cmake code correctly, then kubuntu people can enable the cmake flag LIBZIP_COMPILED_WITH_32BIT_OFF_T until things have been fixed properly
<metellius> kubuntu packagers: can I have someone have a look at this for me?
<JontheEchidna> somebody mucked up kde4bindings for hardy
<JontheEchidna> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JontheEchidna>   python-kde4: Conflicts: python-kde4-dev (< 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 is to be installed
<JontheEchidna> meaning kdeutils-kde4 won't build :(
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where did that new kdeutils FTBFS come from?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: looking at it I just need to add the ~hardy1~ppa1 to the python-kde4 conflicts
<JontheEchidna> Conflicts: python-kde4-dev (<< 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu1)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> did I do that?
<JontheEchidna> ya
<apachelogger> uncool
<JontheEchidna> I'll upload the fix after I rebuild the source pacakge
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> or do we need -0ubuntux at all?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I am wondering why add it
<apachelogger> maybe copy'n'paste
<jussi01> oooh, the ninjas are here! Nice work on 4.1.1 Ninjas :)
<apachelogger> :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
 * apachelogger is also wondering 
 * apachelogger just forget about what
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Just use 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu1~
<ScottK> Err
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: we shouldn't need -0ubuntu anything
<ScottK> 4:4.1.1~
<ScottK> Yeah.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is that ~ doing?
<ScottK> '~' is the lowest in the sort order, so 4:4.1.1~ means 4:4.1.1 with anything or nothing after it.  4:4.1.1~ is lower than 4:4.1.1.
<ScottK> In this case it's probably not important, but for some packages it can help avoid conflicts.
 * apachelogger finds that confusing
<apachelogger> it is > 4.1.0.9 but < 4.1.0?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so is qyoto not building an upstream problem?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is?!
<JontheEchidna> I don't know...
<JontheEchidna> that why I asked
<apachelogger> qyoto builds on i386 and am64 for sure
<JontheEchidna> uh, well it's commented out of control for the ppa
<apachelogger> now seroiusly, this whole thing is way too confusing without packaging in a VCS
<metellius> did any of the packaging ninjas have a look at the build problem fix I mentioned above?
<metellius> (with cmake and LIBZIP_COMPILED_WITH_32BIT_OFF_T)
 * JontheEchidna wouldn't know how to go about making that change
<apachelogger> metellius: poke the libzip dev(s)
<metellius> well, that's the best solution but it takes time time time
<metellius> in the meantime the next best solution is for the packages to temporarily adapt
 * apachelogger feels uncomfortable adding patches which are not in upstream's VCS
<apachelogger> rule #1: patches are evil
<metellius> it's not a patch
<apachelogger> metellius: but?
<metellius> you're just setting a cmake variable in the cmake build
<apachelogger> libzip is using cmake? Oo
<metellius> nono
<metellius> my solution is not about touching libzip, but my app, ark
<metellius> and just enabling a cmake var which i think might already be in 4.1.1 sources
<apachelogger> stdin: we need an ubuntu plugin to generate svn revision urls
 * apachelogger diggs through his todos, seraching his sponsoring list
<apachelogger> metellius: btw, is batch stuff in trunk finished yet?
<stdin> apachelogger: what do you mean?
<apachelogger> [16:04:32] <apachelogger> insanity: svn 856563
<apachelogger> [16:04:33] <insanity> http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=856563&view=rev
<metellius> apachelogger: it does seem to work on my files here, but I don't want to guarantee anything until I've tested it more thorougly
<apachelogger> ok
<stdin> apachelogger: I don't think that would be to hard, I'll add it to my "Ever-Changing Ever-Growing Magical ToDo List" ™
<apachelogger> stdin: if ubutto was running ruby I would make you a patch :P
<stdin> well, it's supybot, and supybot sux0rs massively :p
<apachelogger> rbot ftw!
<asfak> are we going to have window partition automount in final kubuntu release as Ubuntu ?
<apachelogger> metellius: you should make that if somewhat proper implemented :P
<apachelogger> asfak: automount?
<apachelogger> or maybe that cmake thingy is proper
<apachelogger> certainly looks uncmakish to me
<asfak> apachelogger, i cannot access my windows drive from dolphin though i could see them as a user. I never had such problem in ubuntu. if i kdesudo dolphin, i could access all win partition. This is very irritating.
<apachelogger> didn't we have that in KDE 3?
<apachelogger> asfak: what happens when you try accesing the partition in dolphin?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nothing happens, just nothing. It used to work too
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> anything in .xsession-errors?
<asfak> i could see them but could not access drive. But as root i could. this happens in two pc
<apachelogger> asfak: define not access
 * apachelogger can't even start dolphin with kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> if you go to the windows partition with kdesudo
<asfak> i could not see any file when clicking C_Drive or D_drive. Nothing happens.
<JontheEchidna> it mounts, and then you can go to it as a regular user
<JontheEchidna> nothing in xsession-errors btw
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43355/
<JontheEchidna> a patch is causing our problems?
<JontheEchidna> yay for evil patches
<apachelogger> a patch should be solving it!
<JontheEchidna> oh
<asfak> yes that is a new problem but occassionally it opens. it opened yesterday with sudo dolphin from konsole but not now.
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<apachelogger> luckily this patch includes less debugging than my wall
<apachelogger> +    return "kdesu";
<apachelogger> question is really whether this would include libexec as possibe binary location
<asfak> i get this error while sudo dolphin
<asfak> <unknown program name>(6680)/: Communication problem with  "dolphin" , it probably crashed.
<asfak> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<apachelogger> where?
<apachelogger> or when
<apachelogger> haha, dolphin is also talking a lot :P
<asfak> apachelogger, could u sudo dolphin from konsole ?
<apachelogger> a) no sudo for gui apps
<apachelogger> b) as stated earlierit doesn't work
<asfak> i have been using that way since alpha4. It can open konqueror. Yesterday i started dolphin that way. This is just recent problem. To try just opened konqueror as root
<asfak> apachelogger, i could sudo all gui apps except dolphin
<apachelogger> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<apachelogger> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<asfak> make myself more clear. kdesudo konqueror - ok, kdesudo kate - ok, kdesudo dolphin - open and freezed.
 * apachelogger doesn't follow the problem anymore
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so qyoto should be ok to re-enable in kde4bindings for Hardy?
<metellius> apachelogger: = harald?
<asfak> anyway back to main point, are developers concious of window partition automount problem. ? Please do something about that.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if it builds
<apachelogger> metellius: yes
<metellius> norway?
<apachelogger> nay, austria :P
<metellius> oh.
<metellius> my name's harald too, but i'm norwegian
<apachelogger> hehe :)
<metellius> but what did you mean by implement proper abovce?
<apachelogger> metellius: IMHO it should be a cmake cache option bound to that if
<metellius> I don't know how to do that ...
<metellius> anyways
<apachelogger> metellius: well, it doesn't matter because the solution is temporary
<apachelogger> but better don't let aleXXX look at your cmake files ;-)
<metellius> I'm suspecting that all distros have the same libzip problem, so I'm considering enabling that option by default and instead taking user input to disable the quickfix
<apachelogger> then you should definitely use a cache option
<nixternal> hola
<apachelogger> metellius: e.g.: set (KDE_DEFAULT_HOME ".kde" CACHE STRING "The default KDE home directory" )
<nixternal> kmail-kde4 is kind of sloppy still
<apachelogger> metellius: otherwise the option will not show up in ccmake/cmake-gui
<apachelogger> nixternal: you used to have important complaints :P
<nixternal> ya, to busy for that stuff nowadays :)
<nixternal> Riddell: do you like alpin better than mutt?
<metellius> apachelogger: oh, cache cars is the -Dlalala flags... that's actually what I was talking about, only with my unprofessional cmake lingo :)
<nixternal> mutt + gmail == damn close to heaven
<metellius> *cache vars
<apachelogger> nixternal: mutt-ng is developed by an austrian, don't use it!
<nixternal> mutt + gmail + imap :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: hahaha
<apachelogger> metellius: ok :)
 * apachelogger needs a zip
<metellius> zipplugin!
<metellius> oh, nm
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am seriously awesome
<apachelogger> *uploading to ppa*
<JontheEchidna> uploading what?
<apachelogger> the change suggested by metellius
<JontheEchidna> to kdeutils?
<apachelogger> metellius: what exactly is different now?
<JontheEchidna> It'll fail, kde4bindings still has ~25 minutes left to build
 * apachelogger isn't sure that cmake stuff worked out properly
<nixternal> our infrastructure team is hating me right about now...I am making them work their arses off while I work from home today :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: intrepid
<JontheEchidna> oh
<metellius> I just started coding the cmake cache var right now
<apachelogger> Nightrose: lol, awesome
<jjesse> nixternal way to delegate
<nixternal> you know it
<nixternal> give me my damn vm's now!
<apachelogger> delegate > work
<nixternal> I need to create a testing yum repo and the sooner the better
<apachelogger> yummy ;-)
 * apachelogger thinks that one was quite bad
<nixternal> I have to much work to do, so what I did was put the Infrastructure team as my impediment on all of my blocked projects :)
<nixternal> management will strangle them!
<jjesse> that's awesome
<jjesse> kick them in the baby maker while your at it
<nixternal> lol
<metellius> apachelogger: wait, what are you actually doing? I discovered the 4.1.1 tag doesn't have the mentioned cmake fix
<metellius> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.1.1/kdeutils/ark/plugins/libzipplugin/CMakeLists.txt?revision=853753&view=markup
<apachelogger> metellius: that doesn't exactly stop me from patching it in, right? ;-)
<metellius> oh, you're actually patching stuff
<metellius> ok
<apachelogger> at times I do
<metellius> as long as it will work for 4.1.1
<metellius> I can provide a better solution for 4.1.2
<apachelogger> rule #2: patches are less evil when they come from upstream, they are still evil though
<apachelogger> metellius: I'll just use \sh as patch tester to see if it works
<metellius> ok
<seele> Riddell: did the icon label changes not make it in to alpha 5?
<apachelogger> they did, but they are not working IIRC
<seele> so it seems
<apachelogger> seele: check the setting in systemsettings, it should be set to along side but it doesn't apply
<seele> yep
<seele> so much for testing a new default
<JontheEchidna> I just had a user in #kubuntu-kde4 say that setting icon sizes for toolbars doesn't apply in most applications
<JontheEchidna> I think that if you have custom-set settings for toolbars that the global settings won't apply at all
<apachelogger> that was what I was flaming about yesterday
<seele> so the problem is that apps are presetting toolbars?
<apachelogger> KDE got 300000 settings and 200000 of them are bogus
<\sh> apachelogger: you don't want to patch libzip until you find a way to tell libzip to use zip64 format
<metellius> \sh: libzip is untouched here
<metellius> I just realized that the suggested " remove_definitions(-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64)
<\sh> ah I thought you two were talking about taht ,->
<metellius> line doesn't work at all...
<metellius> meh, I need to sleep now. I will look at it more tomorrow. this really needs to be worked around quickly though
<metellius> a side effect is that because the struct is misread all files in a zip are marked as being password protected (!)
<metellius> if it wasn't for libzip not being included in kubuntu already, someone would probably have reported a bug that ark thinks all zips are password protected...
<Riddell> seele: should have done
<Riddell> seele: but we could have messed up
<Riddell> ToolButtonStyle=TextBesideIcon is there
<JontheEchidna> How do you tell something to rebuild in a PPA?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I see
<Riddell> seele: mm, it doesn't work, I wonder why not
<Riddell> Ubuntu Developer Week starting now https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't that start on monday?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah but I compeltely forgot about it until now, and I'm speaking in a couple of hours
 * apachelogger was at some gnome sessions
<apachelogger> wasn't too educating/entertaining
<apachelogger> :(
<smarter> how was the bzr packaging session?
 * smarter thinks he could steal some things from there for his bzr packaging howto :]
<yuriy> this is kind of neat, but should really be part of launchpad: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/kdebase
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> it's all too spreaded
<apachelogger> some stuff is at qa.ubuntu.com some is at ubuntwire.com some is in lp some is in strange other locations...
<Czessi> JontheEchidna: may i upload lancelot to the kde4-member-ppa? i've upload access. http://czessi.kubuntu-de.org/packages/lancelot/
<JontheEchidna> Czessi: Sure! I haven't had time to backport...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't suppose you remember how to stop a pykde app from segfaulting on exit?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: make the KApplication global
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it is http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/web3.py
<Riddell> if I remove the two addressbar lines it doesn't crash
<Czessi> JontheEchidna: thanks, uploaded
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> maybe something is broken in qlineedit?
<JontheEchidna> The other trick was creating a KMainWindow and setting your widget as it's central widget
<JontheEchidna> setMainWidget or setCentralWidget or something
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I fixed it
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43401/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think I don't want to learn python
<Riddell> cor, thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> yw
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes you do, then you can fix this bug which causes a segfault unless you have a main window :)
<apachelogger> but ruby doesn't segfault all :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah but only because rdale is a genius who never allows any bugs near him
<apachelogger> Riddell: less work at debugging ;-)
 * apachelogger is wondering whether our rubyqt is actually built with webkit
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed sometimes folderview applet is broken due to localized folder names (xdg)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's due to desktop:/ ioslave hardcoding the Desktop folder name
<Tonio_> currently investigating the issue
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: could be kubuntu-default-setting's fault
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yep I know :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but that's not
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it looks at the kde desktopPath setting
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: this, when undefined, goes back to the standard Desktop, while it should use the xdg standard dirs
<JontheEchidna> o, ic
 * apachelogger feels a patch rolling towards KDE
<apachelogger> uh, ah, oh
<apachelogger> no Qt::WebView
 * apachelogger gets kde4bindings
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds kdepimlibs w/ the crash fix
<apachelogger> there is a crash in kdepimlibs?
<JontheEchidna> bug 264370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264370 in kdepimlibs "[intrepid] kmail crashes when reading a Google Calendar invitation email" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264370
<JontheEchidna> upstream fixed it in trunk
<apachelogger> ic
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ./kutils/kdeglobals.kcfg:    <default>$HOME/Desktop</default>
<Tonio_> hardcoded, toooooooooooooooooooooo bad
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Tonio_> not to say ugly
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea how to get the xdg desktop folder name ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no xdg util doing this
<Tonio_> Riddell: the desktop folder name should probably be an env variable or something
<Riddell> QDesktopServices should do it
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that I don't really know where to patch in fact....
<Tonio_> hard to do except is startkde sets the env or something
<Tonio_> then I can patch the kcfg file to use it
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe patching kstandarddirs or something...
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaics env variables are set by kded
<Tonio_> Riddell: patching kded to provide the env variable and the kcfg file to use the env by default, is that correct to you ?
<Riddell> the environment variable is in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not exported in the session in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my concern
<Riddell> doesn't need to be, KDE should use QDesktopServices
<Riddell> but I've no idea what it actually does use
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, it creates the folder, so basically, there is a way to read this, I just have to grep the code :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's go
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdebluetooth is currently in universe and unseeded, should I move it to main and seed it?
<Tonio_> yes please
<Tonio_> Riddell: no idea why it went back to universe btw
<Tonio_> source package is the same name.... or maybe you demoted it manually before ?
<Riddell> not that I remember
<Riddell> I think it was just unseeded and an archive admin would have demoted it
<Riddell> promoted now
<Tonio_> super, thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think you should set the default window size very big, there is a rendering glitch in oxygen
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot086.png
<apachelogger> right bottom corner
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can patch kde to source the user-dirs.dirs file and export the variables
<Tonio_> Riddell: then patch the kcfg file to user the env
<Tonio_> Riddell: does this sound correct way to proceed for you ?
<Tonio_> sounds correct for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: xdg variables should be exported btw no reason not to do so
<Riddell> still seems better to use QDesktopServices, always better to reuse an existing class
<Tonio_> Riddell: well if we can find what is the process reading the kcfg file value, then I'm fine with this too....
<Tonio_> lemme look
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/qdesktopservices.html#details
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see how can that read xdg values....
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qdesktopservices.html#StandardLocation-enum
<Riddell> not apachelogger
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qdesktopservices.html#StandardLocation-enum
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> KGlobal::dirs()->localxdgdatadir();
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect KGlobal::dirs()->localxdgdesktopdir(); should work too
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> time for my talk
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-classroom
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=121838145712699&w=2
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's already been fixed, so we may just wait for 4.1.2 no ?
<Tonio_> unless we'll release with 4.1.1 ?
<Riddell> we'll use 4.1.2
<Tonio_> hum no that's 4.2.0 trunk.... damn ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: commit is from 08/18, should already be in 4.1.1.... strange
<JontheEchidna> Can an motu sponsor bug 264370 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264370 in kdepimlibs "[intrepid] kmail crashes when reading a Google Calendar invitation email" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264370
<JontheEchidna> oh, coredev actually
 * JontheEchidna subscribed the wrong group on LP...
<ScottK> I'll unsubscribe uus
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I suspect that should wait until after the Alpha 5 freeze is lifted.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> Someone who knows about KDE and Ruby (apachelogger?) ought to look at question #44101
<seaLne> when i originally packaged qt4 ruby it couldn't coexist with qt3 ruby
<ScottK> Looks like we need to get that fixed.
<Riddell> has anything changed to allow it now?
<seaLne> or am i thinking of korundum, hmmm
<seaLne> no conflicts in control
<seaLne> but i'm very rusty on packaging
<Tonio_> Riddell: got the patch from svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: still a kdelibs upload preparing or can I upload ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded
<ScottK> Is the Alpha 5 freeze over?
<ScottK> Riddell: I guess unless you think otherwise I'll go ahead with fixing indi so we can build kdeedu on all archs.
<ScottK> (I do have some testing to do, so it won't get uploaded immediately in any case.
<ScottK> Riddell: The other one I intend to tackle is kde4bindings to fix the FTBFS on lpia and the depwait on hppa.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: pong # 2?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: nvm
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> ryanakca: can we please get a wysiwyg editor for kubuntu.org
<ryanakca> apachelogger: If you find a module for Drupal that will do that, and the sysadmins can/want to install it, sure
<apachelogger> raphink: http://drupal.org/project/fckeditor
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ^
<apachelogger> raphink: sorry
<Riddell> ScottK: not sure what's happening with the alpha, I've not heard from slangasek
<ScottK> I just saw him say the archive is still frozen, so I'm holding off.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'll poke them
<apachelogger> thank you
<jpds> apachelogger, ryanakca: Please send an email to rt@ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Would you like to, since you could probably better explain why we would need it?
<apachelogger> what is rt@ubuntu?
<Riddell> the sysadmin request tracker
<jpds> apachelogger: It's the Ubuntu Request Tracker, where we keep track of what needs doing, etc.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> welcome to the 90's
<apachelogger> request tracking on a list
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we need it because I ain't know nothing about html and thus it's pretty hard to pimp our news
 * apachelogger is in fact doing that right now so he can't write to the rt :P
<JontheEchidna> not much you can do with HTML unless you have control of teh CSS
<JontheEchidna> well I suppose you could embed the CSS in the HTML
<jpds> apachelogger: By what I've seen; Drupal modules that don't come by default have to be "reviewed" by the Security Team.
<apachelogger> jpds: I assume soneone already reviwed that thing
<apachelogger> since it is the one and only true wysiwyg editor for drupal
<Riddell> apachelogger: I finally removed those packages you were asking for
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<jpds> apachelogger: RT would be the place to send the request, with details of why you need it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I got some more for tomorrow already ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 opinion please
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nice improved howto
<apachelogger> jpds: I am too shy :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: bling!
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger isn't 100% happy with it, but it will do for now
<JontheEchidna> screenie ftw
<JontheEchidna> it almost makes that screenshot look widescreen :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: next time I make a batshot in real widescreen, JontheEchidna's is a waste of horizontal space :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: IMHO the node theme should be changed
<apachelogger> the date is too much in your face and the news title is pretty much Lost(tm)
<apachelogger> https://shipit.kubuntu.org needs to get the new design
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Hmm... yes, could you file a bug for me please under the kubuntu-website project so I don't forget and I'll get it done this weekend
<apachelogger> stdin: ubottu needs a generic search plugin for lp stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: it uses the same design as the wiki.  shipit takes a while to get changed because it's part of launchpad
 * apachelogger has to digg through the konqueror for the third time today
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, the wiki should be changed as well ;-)
<jpds> apachelogger: Shy? Warum?
<apachelogger> jpds: I have no social life anymore, I think I am becoming a nerd
<sebas> apachelogger: you have social life ... IRC! tadaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<apachelogger> sebas: no, not even here :P
<apachelogger> alwas working all day long
<stdin> apachelogger: Netscape invented the web browser for a reason you know ;)
<apachelogger> so that google can make a better one? :P
<stdin> I don't know if it's better, but it's definitely shiny!
<stdin> and being able to kill a plugin (flash) when it's blows up is a decent feature
 * apachelogger is in love with chrome
<apachelogger> which supports the theory of becoming a nerd
<stdin> I would love it, if they get a Linux port working soon
<apachelogger> ryanakca: bug 264860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264860 in kubuntu-website "node theme needs improvements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264860
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> stdin: working is not so much the problem, I think there is already a GTK GUI port in progress (with screenshots... ;-), getting it usable however....
<apachelogger> and before some asks, they going to render the GUI themselfs using a cairo similar google development
<stdin> I would have a look at it more closely, but the 3GB download is not funny
<apachelogger> stdin: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/chromium_0.1~svn20080904.tar.gz
<apachelogger> skia is that cairo-similar thing
<stdin> I mean the svn download from chromium.org. it gets about 400MB of chromium and 2.6 of other stuff (including WebKit)
<stdin> was a bit of a surprise when it munched up my partition
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> my mouse is running low on batter
<apachelogger> y
<apachelogger> omg
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you add libzip to kdeutils in hardy?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: needs a rebuild
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what does?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdeutils, kde4bindings was causing a FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> kde4bindings has been fixed, but I decided to wait a bit to prevent more FTBFS's due to the binary packages not being published
<JontheEchidna> should be ready by now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that doesn't answer my original question though :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I did
<JontheEchidna> ...add libzip to the build-deps
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I knew I could count on you :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> yay, looks like it'll build this time
<Riddell> does pinentry-qt4 work for anyone?
<apachelogger> works for me
<Riddell> hum, not here
<Riddell> I've no idea how to debug it
<apachelogger> Riddell: what does .gnupg/gpg-agent.conf look like?
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43479/
<ScottK> Riddell: How about gpg.conf?
<ScottK> It needs to have 'use-agent' in it.
<apachelogger> I think our default gpg.conf comes with use-agent
<apachelogger> Riddell: add pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4'
<ScottK> It does.
<Riddell> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43480/
<apachelogger> 'pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4'
<apachelogger> to the gpg-agent.conf that is
<ScottK> Line 208, so that's good.
<Riddell> yay, rebooted X and it works
<Riddell> but why should I have to add that pinentry-program line?  I never did for the qt3 version
<ScottK> I don't think you should.
<ScottK> It's recommended even for older versions in a lot of how-to's, but I've not found it needed.
 * ScottK heads out.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> the ubuntu kmail+gpg howto says one should add it
<JontheEchidna> there's a bug about pinentry-qt4 not working by default
<JontheEchidna> bug 263357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263357 in pinentry-qt4 "pinentry-qt4 doesn't update /etc/alternatives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263357
<apachelogger> that explains it
<Riddell> ah hah
 * apachelogger pokes Tonio_
<apachelogger> ah it is from the nixternal
<apachelogger> shouldn't master nixternal be busy with work? Oo
<JontheEchidna> so where do I add  pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4?
<JontheEchidna> in the conf file?
<JontheEchidna> *where in the conf file do I add it?
 * JontheEchidna is horrible at asking questions today
<Riddell> in ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but try manually changing that alternatives link instead
<JontheEchidna> everything in there is a binary file
<Riddell> they're symlinks
<JontheEchidna> oh, I see
<JontheEchidna> It works!
<Riddell> yay
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-05
<stdin> kde svn 857207
<ubottu> KDE revision 857207: http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=857207&view=rev
<stdin> apachelogger: ^
<stdin> works without the "kde" and with "rev ...."
<stdin> bzr support coming soon :)
 * JontheEchidna tries
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 857227
<ubottu> KDE revision 857227: http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=857227&view=rev
<stdin> <testing>
<stdin> trunk svn 857239 /KDE/kdebase
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/?rev=857239&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase -r 857239
<stdin> </testing>
<stdin> trunk svn 857239 /KDE/kdebase
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/?rev=857239&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase -r 857239
<stdin> that's better
<jussi01> apachelogger: around? Dunno if its you or Jon or who, but the twitter plasmoid is broken in 4.1.1 - I add it and get a small black circle... (PPA, Hardy)
<jussi01> oh and apachelogger - that dot issue is also happening without desktop effects - it seems to be the top corner of a border thats behind everything perhaps?
<seaLne> should the twitter plasmoid use kde proxy settings? in intrepid in "works" for me but dosen't display any tweets
<Nightrose> seaLne: WindowsUninstall is the guy to ask
<seaLne> does it work for you?
<Nightrose> twitter applet works for me in hardy - but i don't use a proxy
<seaLne> yeah, just wanted to check it atleast worked for someone :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<seaLne> nothing worse than looking at the wrong problem
<goatsocks> how about looking at the right problem, but being too incompetent to do anything about it? ;)
 * goatsocks finds himself in that situation a lot
<seaLne> yeah i have that problem aswell :)
<xerosis> seaLne: the twitter plasmod doesn't use the proxy settings atm but asiego is rewriting to afaik
<seaLne> xerosis: ah, ta
<seaLne> unfortunatly proxy support never seems to be a priority as home users don't need it
<Riddell> I'd have thought it used kioslaves which will support everything
<seaLne> yeah seems a bit strange but it was a very early plasmoid
<doc__> hi there
<Riddell> buenas dias doc__
<doc__> Riddell: hola :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: it should use that but according to the discussion on k-(c?)-d about Thiago probibiting the use of one function it does not (sorry forgot what exactly it was)
<Nightrose> but I think it is being changed or already is in trunk - WindowsUninstall would know
<Riddell> he prohibited QHttp no?  in favour of kioslaves
<Nightrose> jep I think that was it
<Jucato> QHttp and QFtp
<Nightrose> any news on getting mailody to work in hardy? or does it at least work in intrepid?
<Riddell> it doesn't work in hardy?
<Nightrose> nope - due to appamor blocking akonadi last I heard
<Nightrose> and I just tested - still doesn't work with latest updates
 * akonadi ..
<Nightrose> hehe
<Riddell> Nightrose: turn off apparmour?
<Riddell> apachelogger did a workaround in intrepid for it
<apachelogger> I actually think I backported all the stuff
<Nightrose> you didn't it seems :)
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure I did
<apachelogger> if people wouldn't mess up their apparmor...
<Nightrose> I didn't mess around with mine ;-)
<apachelogger> what's it saying
<Nightrose> nothing - akonadi tray just doesn't start the server
 * apachelogger is surprised akonaditray is actually capable of starting itself
<apachelogger> Nightrose: konsole akonadiserver start
<Nightrose> and tells me it is not running
<Nightrose> k sec
<Nightrose> unknown command akonadiserver
 * apachelogger is going to remove kernel 2.6.27
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~/4.1.1-hardy/mailody-kde4-1.5.0~alpha1 }$ dpkg -S akonadiserver
<apachelogger> akonadi-server: /usr/bin/akonadiserver
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~/4.1.1-hardy/mailody-kde4-1.5.0~alpha1 }$ grep 'Depends' debian/control
<apachelogger> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 5), quilt, cmake (>= 2.4.5), automoc,
<apachelogger> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, akonadi-kde, akonadi-server
<apachelogger> ha! wrong source
<Nightrose> apachelogger: is that your way of telling me I should have it? :P
<apachelogger> you know, I am quite often surprised by the pointlessnes of dpkg/apt
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> how am I supposed to support prior releases if I can't easily get the source packages
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> this is crap
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> Nightrose: instal akonadi-kde and akonadi-server
<apachelogger> Riddell: is the main freeze lifted yet?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok trying
<Riddell> not that I know of
<apachelogger> Ok
<Riddell> what needs uploading?
 * jtechidna needs a main upload sponsored too
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok akonadi-server was not installed - installing now
<Nightrose> why isn't it installed as a dependency?
<Nightrose> forgotten?
<Nightrose> wohooooooooooo
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger and Riddell 
<Nightrose> akonadi server running
<Nightrose> \o/
<jtechidna> o-/-<
<jtechidna> o-\-<
<jtechidna> o-/-<
<Nightrose> mailody still claims it can't find a running akonadi server but well
<Nightrose> will get to that later
<jtechidna> Nightrose: zips should work :(
<Nightrose> jtechidna: :( yea
<Nightrose> it doesn't though
<jtechidna> :(
<Nightrose> I tried it with several archives
<Nightrose> no workie
<Nightrose> and i have the version you said should contain the fix
<Nightrose> i can try with a few more archives if you want
<Nightrose> just to make sure
<jtechidna> did the upgrade intall libzip1?
<jtechidna> or, is libzip1 installed at all?
<Nightrose> ok not working with any of the zip files I have here
<Nightrose> let me check
<Nightrose> it is installed - not sure if it was done with that update or not
<jtechidna> ok, good. It's not that then
<apachelogger> jtechidna: writing batbackport
<apachelogger> although I am not exactly sure what it should be doing
<jtechidna> apachelogger: heh
<jtechidna> apachelogger: adding libzip-dev as a build depend for ark doesn't fix it in Hardy. Got any ideas?
<jtechidna> "it" being the "doesn't open zip files"
<jtechidna> ...problem
<Riddell> jtechidna: it needs the extra files to be installed too
<apachelogger> jtechidna: did it detect libzip properly at cmaketime?
<jtechidna> apachelogger: yes, I forgot to add the extra files that are produced to the .install file
<jtechidna> ooh: http://grundleborg.wordpress.com/2008/09/05/return-of-the-plasma-browser-plugin/
<jtechidna> heh, kerfuffle
<apachelogger> my mouse is still low on battery
 * jtechidna haz wired mause
<jtechidna> <3 pinentry-qt4
<apachelogger> <3 kate
<apachelogger> ♡
<apachelogger> uhhh
 * apachelogger needs to talk to the quassel devs :P
<apachelogger> jtechidna: what is the status of the koffice FTBFS btw?
<seaLne> quassel makes irssi look pretty :)
<jtechidna> apachelogger: I haven't looked at it
<apachelogger> :(
<jussi01> seaLne: shush... quassel is lovely
<apachelogger> ♥ quassel
<jtechidna> I could sell the heat my computer generates compiling koffice2 to my neighbors!
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<jtechidna> maybe I could use the money to buy a new computer...
<apachelogger> jtechidna: that indeed would be a good idea
<jtechidna> I'll probably get a laptop when I go off to college
<jtechidna> next year
<jtechidna> Nightrose: new kdeutils buildin', should be done in half-an-hour-ish, depending on how long it waits in queue
<jtechidna> ooh hotness & usability: http://www.notmart.org/images/newpanelcontroller.png
<Nightrose> jtechidna: alright - let me know when it is done and I will test it
<Nightrose> need to go shopping in a few mins
<apachelogger> laptops are mobile cluster nodes
<jussi01> hrmmm...
<apachelogger> jtechidna: did you update our plasma-firefox packaging
<apachelogger> that beast also needs backporting :S
 * jussi01 has no idea how to bluetooth on kde4... anyone care to enlighten me?
<apachelogger> tonio would know
<jtechidna> apachelogger: nein
<apachelogger> ô mon dieu!
 * apachelogger doesn't see the use anyway :P
<apachelogger> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/faq
<apachelogger> last line in the gtk or qt section
<apachelogger> so much for ultimate lazyness :P
<apachelogger> actually you might want to read the paragraph above as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: on intrepid apparmor is again eating akonadiserver
<apachelogger> I seriously hate that security stuff
<jtechidna> Can anybody tell me why this won't work? svn export svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/trunk/kdereview/kio_bookmarks/
<Riddell> jtechidna: svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdereview/kio_bookmarks/
<Riddell> apachelogger: grr
<jtechidna> Riddell: thanks
<nixternal> mornin'
 * apachelogger hunts apparmor saying "exterminate!!! exterminate!!!!"
<ScottK> devfil: Congratulations.
<devfil> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please be fixing, not exterminating.
<apachelogger> meh...
<apachelogger> Problem located and extermianted :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: I guess that equals fixing apparmor? ;-)
<ScottK> Probably just the profiles.
<ScottK> Since it's installed by default, we really should make the profiles work for us or the end users will be very grumpy after release.
<apachelogger> the profile is brought in by akonadi
<apachelogger>   /home/*/.local/share/akonadi/* rw,
<apachelogger> became
<apachelogger>   /home/*/.local/share/akonadi/** rwk,
<apachelogger> now everythign is working as expected again
<Riddell> what does that mean?
<apachelogger> read write lock on every file and directory within that path
<apachelogger> * is only files apparently
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> thinking about it
<seaLne> and the k?
<apachelogger> that is still buggy ... what if the user is root
<apachelogger> seaLne: locking
<seaLne> or that isn't their homedir, at mine is /home/s0/kd
<seaLne> at work
<seaLne> ok bad example but not just root might not be in /home
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> http://www.novell.com/documentation/apparmor/book_opensuse_aaquick21_start/index.html?page=/documentation/apparmor/book_opensuse_aaquick21_start/data/article_book_book_opensuse_aaquick_start.html
<apachelogger> they use the very same solution I used now
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpdf should provide pdf-viewer I guess
 * apachelogger there is no kpdf in kde4, is there?
<apachelogger> +thinks
<ScottK> okular, right?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: okular :)
<apachelogger> ah, ok :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sorry for the bad old inabits :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can upload with the fix, ok ?
<apachelogger> main is frozen
<ScottK> I think we're still officially frozen.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the package will go in when it gets unfrozen
<Tonio_> apachelogger: no ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's a soft freeze.
<ScottK> Publisher is on, but devs are asked to not upload.
<apachelogger> seaLne: seems to be working
<Tonio_> ScottK: so we have to wait.... ok :)
<apachelogger> just that I don't have a dbus session
 * apachelogger switches user
<apachelogger> jtechidna: are you using adduser for userconfig's create user?
<apachelogger> seaLne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43632/
<apachelogger> all working :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well kdegraphics is prepared, I'll upload once the freeze ends
<seele> eek, akademy talks are going up.
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's new in it?
<Riddell> oh provides ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: well any package that depends on pdf-vieser installs me acroread :/
<ScottK> Does anyone else have any kde4bindings changes they'd like in?  I'm preparing an upload for after the freeze.
<Tonio_> Riddell: package ready, I'll upload after the freeze
<jtechidna> apachelogger: no clue, I'm just getting the GUI in shape
<seele> hmm.. i twould have been nice if they flipped to the overhead every so often so you can see the slides
<Riddell> Tonio_: more importantly, kdesudo doesn't work sometimes
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Riddell> on the first run of adept after a login
<apachelogger> jtechidna: there were quite some problems with userconfig not following the settings defiend in teh past IIRC, no clue if they are still existing at all
<Tonio_> hum according to mornfall that was an adept issue
<apachelogger> well
<Tonio_> Riddell: will also fail with sudo
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it doesn't terminate upon cancel
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't fix that the kdesudo side
<Tonio_> Riddell: sudo+adept issue, not especially kdesudo
<Riddell> oem-config-prepare has something similar
<apachelogger> Tonio_: go to systemsetteings -> advanced -> and click the kdm module -> then click cancel in the kdesudo dialog
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep, I have to check that one out
<apachelogger> Tonio_: also kdesudo should expect icon names not icon paths
 * apachelogger currently has to pass it the path to the kdm icon
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it checks for names
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki I'll handle those 2 ones
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the cancel thing is a bug
<apachelogger> k, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: for adept, I think I can't do anything against that one...
<Tonio_> Riddell: except for a workarround in the command in use or something
<Tonio_> apachelogger: currently working on your issues
<Tonio_> Riddell: also removing the xauth output that drives you nuts :)
<jtechidna> yay!
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we could also recognize kcm modules I guess
<Tonio_> apachelogger: not that hard to do, as kcmshell is used
<Tonio_> would be nice to output "Login Manager needs upload priviledges" I guess :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: any idea what causes the adept problem with sudo already ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: absolutely :)
<smarter> or be able to launch .desktop
<smarter> for example kdesu /usr/share/kde4/services/style.desktop
<smarter> and kdesudo will grab the title from the desktop file
<Tonio_> hum does "kdesudo dolphin" work for you ?
<Tonio_> seems that I get dbus issues here
<Tonio_> probably some env things to fix
<Tonio_> can you confirm ?
 * apachelogger confirms
<Tonio_> and what about kdesudo konqueror ?
<Tonio_> I get a bunch of output and doesn't work too
<smarter> dolphin opens but the window is gray, dbus error in the console
<smarter> then it crashes
<apachelogger> it should attach to the user's dbus session
<apachelogger> otherwise it can't find nepomuk and goes insane
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> not a big deal to do
<smarter> konqueror doesn't seem to launch
<smarter> konqueror(16247) KToolInvocation::klauncher: klauncher not running... launching kdeinit
<Tonio_> same for me
<smarter> or it's taking a lot of time
<smarter> kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kconf_update
<Tonio_> probably
<smarter> looks like it's running all of kde in root :p
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kdesudo also offers --nonewdcop as start option ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: fake option still kdesu does the same :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's just for scripts compatibility
 * smarter /away for a bit
<apachelogger> okay
<apachelogger> Riddell: ksvgtopng from -runtime conflicts with old kdelibs4-dev's ksvgtopng ... should I remove the one from kdelibs4-dev or make the packages mutually exclusive?
<apachelogger> I guess option 1 makes more sense
<Riddell> yeah 1 would be better
<Tonio_> apachelogger: cancel click -> done :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: now exporting the dbus session
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> add postinst and postrm to akonadi
<ScottK> apachelogger: I see you were in -release when I joined.  Do you know what we're waiting on for Alpha 5?
<meven> hi
<meven> i have a question about buidling kde trunk in intrepid
<jtechidna> apachelogger: could I have sponsorship for bug 262661?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262661 in kio-bookmarks "Feature freeze exception for kio-bookmarks 0.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262661
<meven> i encounter a problem about streamanalyzer lib that seams to be outdated or something
<apachelogger> ScottK: too few testing, slangasek rerolled a new i386 edubuntu asking for testing 5 hours ago, no one confirmed it worked so far
<apachelogger> dunno if he did test it himself by now
<ScottK> I see.  Thanks.
<meven> did someone work out this problem ?
<apachelogger> metellius: the word 'something' is no good word when trying to explain something
<metellius> mishighlight?
<jjesse_> is the package ubufox the ubuntu customization of firefox?  if i remove it from my kubuntu intrepid build will i lose firefox?
<jtechidna> jjesse_: yes, it is an ubuntu customization and is safe to remove
<apachelogger> jtechidna: always me
<apachelogger> metellius: yes, sorry
<apachelogger> meven: see above
<jtechidna> apachelogger: you're always around :P
<apachelogger> that sounds like I should stop that :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: is a super ninja
<meven> apachelogger: i wasn't here :/
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> meven: what is the problem?
<apachelogger> holy barracuda, batman!
<apachelogger> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libcairo2 1.6.4-6ubuntu1
<apachelogger>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<meven> apachelogger: kdelibs refuses to comile because of conflicts with some dummyannalyzer class that is linked to the libtreamanalyzer package
<apachelogger> meven: you need kdesupport with all current strigi I guess
<meven> apachelogger: i compiled it first :S
<meven> the whole kdesupport i mean
<meven> on techbase the problem is registered
<apachelogger> which problem?
<meven> without hint to resolve
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I seem to have got akonadi work, getting the changes somehow backported is going to be fun
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you know you are my hero, right?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> yus, you are a groupie, I wouldn't expect anything else :P
<Nightrose> :P
 * apachelogger finished investigation and starts fixing, therefore he switches from daft punk to justice ;-)
<meven> apachelogger: the precise error message is "src/kdelibs/kio/kio/dummyanalyzers/dummyanalyzers.cpp:43: error: conflicting return type specified for ‘virtual signed char DummyEndAnalyzer::analyze(Strigi::AnalysisResult&, Strigi::InputStream*)’"
<apachelogger> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=121978234726907&w=2
<meven> apachelogger: thanks i forgot the mailing list
 * apachelogger just googled that error :P
<meven> :S
<meven> i feel a little stupid :/
<apachelogger> jtechidna: got a debdiff for kio-bookmarks at hand?
<jtechidna> apachelogger: the first upload was a native upload, so there can't be a debdiff
 * apachelogger just created one
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> jtechidna: kio-bookmarks (0.2-0ubuntu1) intrepid; urgency=low
<apachelogger> you got bogus changelog entries
<apachelogger> 0.2 never entered ubuntu
<apachelogger> jtechidna: what is the point of the get-orig-source?
<jtechidna> Oh, right
<jtechidna> apachelogger: to satisfy that dude from the motu council who wanted either a watch file or get-orig-source target
<Riddell> are those complementary?
<apachelogger> Riddell: for updating the tarball, they are pretty much
<apachelogger> not for automatic QA tracking
<apachelogger> and certainly not when the actual upload is not based on any of them
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I am seriously unhappy with having a get-orig-source target when the actual upload is not based on it
<apachelogger> especially if it is stable vs. svn
<jtechidna> apachelogger: ok, I'll just remove it then. a watch file isn't possible in this case either but oh well
<jtechidna> apachelogger: would you like me to just upload it to revu?
 * apachelogger generally thinks using revu for any kind of sponsoring is a reasonable good idea ;-)
 * jtechidna uploads
<Tonio_> apachelogger: exporting the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS doesn't help
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the strange thing is that my current standard ser has this set :
<Tonio_> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-eRHqYGK3qz,guid=7a4d71c4e6b374fb281d157e48c11a11
<Tonio_> the /tmp file doesn't exist.... I must say I don't know how that works
 * apachelogger finds dbus overly complex really
<apachelogger> Tonio_: maybe some dbus guru is around in kde-devel
<Tonio_> apachelogger: true that, I really prefered dcop.....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: actually, wouldn't kdesu do something similar?
<apachelogger> considering it should be able to start dolphin and konqueror
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well sudo is :)
<Tonio_> it should only be a matter of env variables in fact
<Tonio_> sudo -H konqueror works like a charm for example
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the issue is somehow due to kprocess....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: /usr/bin/sudo -H -S -p passprompt -- /usr/bin/kcmshell4 kdm --lang fr
<Tonio_> apachelogger: works
<Tonio_> apachelogger: weird.......... but I'll find a workarround
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea what can cause the difference ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: /usr/bin/sudo -H -S -p passprompt -- konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: that works
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesudo executes the same in a KProcess and that fails.......
 * apachelogger is wondering if mailody fetches just the mail headers or the bodies as well
<apachelogger> that takes quite long really
<smarter> Tonio_: maybe it has something to do with the xauth command kdesudo executes?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I fixed akonadi-kde to depend on -server, mailody to depend on -kde and -server and -server to work properly in hopefully all possible usecases
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Tonio_> smarter: nothing to do with xauth unfortunatelly
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<Nightrose> you are the bestest :P
<Tonio_> smarter: problem to access dbus and that's it
<Tonio_> smarter: works for what doesn't use dbus
<apachelogger> Tonio_: maybe kprocesses messes up the envionment vars?
<smarter> try with QProcess?
<smarter> or the function in c++ std libs
<Tonio_> apachelogger: "kdesudo env" gives the same result as sudo -H -P -- env
<apachelogger> very strange
<Tonio_> apachelogger: true that :/
<apachelogger> jtechidna: suggestions for bug 217763 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217763 in kdebase-runtime "kde4 no system notifications sound" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217763
 * apachelogger doesn't think we can do anything about it, plus intrepid uses .kde + new phonondevicesrc anyway
<jtechidna> yeah, I don't really think we can do much
<jtechidna> but how to approach the actual report...
<apachelogger> KDE screwed up in 4.0 and didn't provide a proper transition path for > 4.0.0
<apachelogger> We don't plan to do so either, because 4.0 is as a whole very unreliable and 4.1 in Intrepid is going to use .kde and therefore gets a new configuration file
<jtechidna> We could also fall back to this if we're feeling really lazy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs resolved after update or config change
<jtechidna> :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> doesn't apply
<apachelogger> you have t upgrade + kill your old config
<apachelogger> though
<ScottK> Since we released Hardy with 4.0 in it, I feel we really should support transition if we can.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: maybe we can fix it after all
<jtechidna> do we know what the problem with the config file actually is?
<apachelogger> ScottK: +1 but if it turns out to be too complicate we might as well close the report.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: no, but you will ask for a working config file :P
<apachelogger> from one of the people who uploaded a broken one
<jtechidna> apachelogger: you said KDE didn't offer a proper transition for > 4.0.0
<apachelogger> I hope that just some configuration key changed in which case we could use kconf_update to fix it
<jtechidna> did you mean > 4.0.x?
<apachelogger> from .0 to anything later
<apachelogger> Anyway, I think the problem is really that phonon messed up device order at first 4.0.x start and doesn't handle this very well in later versions.
<Riddell> Tonio_: konqueror runs fine from kdesudo here
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde4 kdesudo ?
<smarter> oh, it run fines here too now
<Tonio_> wtf ?????????
 * Tonio_ rebooting......
<Tonio_> I'm lost
<smarter> maybe it's because I tried it earlier
<Nightrose> jtechidna: do you feel like backporting some of those plasmoids you packaged? and do you have the time for it?
<smarter> Tonio_: the xauth file has a timeout of 60 seconds, maybe konqueror takes longer to start?
<Tonio_> smarter: good idea but I get the error after a couple of seconds
<Tonio_> rebooting
<jtechidna> Nightrose: I could probably backport some.
<Nightrose> jtechidna: that would rock :)
<jtechidna> Nightrose: which ones did you have in mind?
<jtechidna> Czessi did lancelot yesterday btw
<jtechidna> Riddell: new update-notifier-kde works great. Nice icon too
<Nightrose> jtechidna: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=plasmoid <- teacooker, lancelot, flickr, am4rok, system-status, weather
<Nightrose> pick whatever you have time for
<Nightrose> are there more than those mentioned on that page?
<jtechidna> that's just about all of them
<jtechidna> am4rok only works with juk at the moment though :( amarok dbus api changes
<Riddell> jtechidna: yay
<Nightrose> jtechidna: ok then it is useless to me ;-)
<Nightrose> maybe others would like it though
<jussi01> *cry* I want lancelot on Hardy!
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> jussi01: chances are good jtechidna will backport it ;-)
<jtechidna> jussi01: Czessi did it yesterday
<jussi01> jtechidna: really?
<jussi01> is it in the ppa?
<Nightrose> but not for hardy
<jussi01> oh
<jtechidna> he uploaded it to the ppa yesterday
<jtechidna> maybe he accidentally uploaded to hardy...
 * Nightrose checks again
<Tonio_> Riddell: does kdesudo dolphin works for you ?
<jtechidna> *to intrepid, I mean
<Nightrose> last I looked it was not there
 * jtechidna checks the ppa
<Tonio_> works for me now
<jussi01> its in the hardy ppa - least my apt-cache says so
<Tonio_> kdesudo konqueror still fails
<Nightrose> wohooooooo
<Nightrose> there it is
<jtechidna> :)
<Nightrose> jussi01: it is available
 * Nightrose hugs Czessi__ 
<jussi01> YEPS!!!!
<jtechidna> somebody should blog about it
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<Nightrose> Czessi__: blog blog blog!
<Nightrose> :p
<jussi01> Im going to I think....
<Nightrose> or you
<Nightrose> yea
<jussi01> OOOHHHH!!! SUPER SEXY!!!
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> ohhhhhhh
<Nightrose> sweet
 * Nightrose likes
<jtechidna> it is quite nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you paste me your kdesudo konqueror output somewhere please ?
<jussi01> This is super sweet!
<jussi01> Czessi__: you rock!!
<jussi01> and whoeer designed that
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/m6903195b
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43666/
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is what I get, and no window comes out
<jussi01> although... the background is hardcoded white...
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea why I get this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, but if I logout and in again I get the same thing
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43667/
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting..........
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate
<Tonio_> Riddell: now working for me......... super weird
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum understand what happens
<Tonio_> Riddell: hen you "sudo -H -- konqueror" once, it'll create what's needed so that kdesudo then works....
<Tonio_> Riddell: for some reason, due to kprocess, there is something going wrong with the same command started in kprocess first....
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe working like in a jail or something....
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we should consider switching back to a shellprocess or something
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm rewritting kdesudo to use qprocess instead, seems to fix according to my tests
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, qprocess seems to pass all the environment, so no trick for Xauth, which is very cool :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: wohooooooo
<Nightrose> ark worksforme
<Nightrose> thanks a bunch
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wohooooooooo
<Nightrose> mailody and akonaditray no longer complain
<Nightrose> let's see if I can actually get my emails with it from gmail
 * Nightrose hands cookies to apachelogger and JontheEchidna 
<yuriy> ScottK: sorry, not going to be able to get the hug day prepared for next tuesday
<ScottK> yuriy: Urgh.  OK.  Can we do it another time?
<ScottK> NCommander: indi FTBFS on sparc and PPC.  Would you please have another look?
<NCommander> WTF
<NCommander> Link to build logs
<ScottK> Note, I haven't even looked at the logs.  In a hurry.
<ScottK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17316140/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-sparc.indi_5%3A0.5-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17316090/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-powerpc.indi_5%3A0.5-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> I didn't get the build failure notifications yet O_O;
<NCommander> Argh, damn it, my patch didn't quite work, I missed a sys/io.h
<NCommander> I test built this though ...
<NCommander> BAH
<ScottK> Please be attaching another debdiff to the bug then.
<ScottK> Actually, I can probably do it.
<NCommander> ScottK, I rerolled the patch, test building again. I think some changes got merged into the diff wrongly, and I rolled a bad debdiff
<NCommander> ScottK, the issue was pbuilder on the PowerPC machine had a hardy chroot; I forgot to change the default there >.>;
<JontheEchidna> Ok srsly, we need a pimpin' alpha5 release announcement
<JontheEchidna> whatever happened to those wiki pages like in the last releases?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nixternal got a job is what happened
<Riddell> but he's still got to come to UDS in Decembre, we're not letting him off that :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> Well I think the changes in Kubuntu are 100x more exciting than the ones in Ubuntu
<Riddell> it's a whole new revolution for us
<NCommander> Riddell, want to sponsor koffice2's fix?
<Riddell> NCommander: sure
<NCommander> Riddell, also mind sponsoring a fix for indi? (my last one fixed it on Hardy, not intrepid >.>;, I forgot to upgrade pbuilder on the PPC)
<JontheEchidna> is main unfrozen yet?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: alpha is announced so I guess it is
<blizzz> where did nixternal get his information for the release messages? was it just by hearsay?
<Riddell> NCommander: yes please
<Riddell> blizzz: yes, just asking here and people saying what they've been up to in the last two or three weeks
<NCommander> Riddell, uploading indi debdiff
<NCommander> Riddell, koffice2 is built in my PPA (saves you three to four hours confirming the fix works ;-))
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: once you have time I'd like sponsor ship for bug 264370 and bug 224212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264370 in kdepimlibs "[intrepid] kmail crashes when reading a Google Calendar invitation email" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224212 in kdegraphics "Dialogs Layer Incorrectly in Okular" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224212
<blizzz> mh, something i'd not dare to do :(
<Riddell> blizzz: if someone starts it as a template other people can fill in the gaps
 * JontheEchidna was going to copy over the skeleton of a hardy release wiki
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indi/+bug/264504
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 264504 in indi "FTBFS fix on non-x86 architectures" [High,In progress]
<NCommander> Riddell, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive - my PPA with koffice built on all x86* architectures
<blizzz> is there something yet for alpha 5?
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice2/+bug/266941
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 266941 in koffice2 "FTBFS fix for koffice" [High,In progress]
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Adept & update-notifier-kde are new in alpha5, correct?
<Riddell> blizzz: KDE 4.1.1,  apport by default, volume keys work, compositing will work if you install mesa-utils, adept 3, update-notifier-kde will work if you dist-upgrade for update notifying; apport notifying; reboot notifying and upgrade hooks
<Riddell> amarok 2 beta is available in universe
<NCommander> Riddell, is there any packaging to be done for KDE?
<Riddell> NCommander: meta-kde needs updated for kde 4
<Riddell> meta-kde4 got removed this week
<JontheEchidna> blizzz: I've on a page for alpha5
<JontheEchidna> blah
<JontheEchidna> *I'm working on a page
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: if you need help or so you may ping me... i dunno wether i can do something productive, but it'd be interesting
<Riddell> screenshots always help
<blizzz> Riddell: ty
<Nightrose> seele: looks like you dropped off planet kde :(
<Nightrose> just noticed as I saw your last blog on planet ubuntu but not on planet kde
<Riddell> just before anyone asks, I can't fix planet when it breaks I'm afraid
<Nightrose> ;-)
<NCommander> Riddell, you can make world, but you can't fix it :-P
 * NCommander runs
<Riddell> koffice2 uploaded
<Riddell> NCommander: you didn't put the bug number in the changelog so make sure to close it manually
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-06
<NCommander> Riddell, I edited the diff to add it o_o;
<Riddell> NCommander: I used the version from your PPA
<Riddell> NCommander: what does "Brown Paper Bag Update" mean?
<NCommander> +  * Corrected installation files to account for files that
<NCommander> +    were removed with the last alpha. (LP: #266941)
<NCommander> It means I'm ashamed of the previous update, since it shouldn't have been uploaded (I test built it on Hardy vs. Intrepid chroots on PPC by accident)
<Riddell> "-#include <sys/io.h>"  you sure that doesn't break anything?
<NCommander> Test built on both amd64 (intrepid), and powerpc (intrepid)
<NCommander> I can upload to my PPA if you wish for proof
<Riddell> naw, I trust you
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> Thanks
<NCommander> I applied for Kubuntu membership on Launchpad
<Riddell> ooh exciting
<NCommander> I figure the recent roung of FTBFS fixs counts as "significant contribution ;-))
<Riddell> we'll need to organise a meeting in that casae
<NCommander> s/))/)\"/g
<Riddell> NCommander: what timezone are you in?
<NCommander> Eastern Standard
<NCommander> (UTC-5)
<Riddell> indi uploaded
<NCommander> \o/
<NCommander> KDE can now build on all architectures
<NCommander> someone just needs to retry the builds once indi is up, since that should clear the build failure on kdeedu4
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should do more meetings anyway
 * NCommander looks at the list of packages he's worked on
<NCommander> At the rate I'm going, I think when its time to apply for MOTU, it will be easier to list what I don't work on vs what I have. ...
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> KDE4 seriously needs a beefly video card though I find
<Riddell> apachelogger: we should find a regular day and time for them
<NCommander> when was the last meeting?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdegraphics uploaded
<Riddell> 10 days ago or so
<blizzz> aug, 27th
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> oh, freeze is lifted?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but the patch shouldn't be number 99 unless there's a paticular reason for it to be last.  also the patch name should be in the changelog by my preference so it can be grepped for
<NCommander> apachelogger, yeah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I told you... more verbose! :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: cool, thx
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell with http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/
 * NCommander thought there was one other FTBFS failure
<apachelogger> akonadi fixes apparmor
<apachelogger> kdelibs fixes file conflict with runtime
<apachelogger> kdepim introduces a dep on akonadi-server as described
<apachelogger> konq-plugins adds conflicts on kde3 versions ensuring upgrading works
<NCommander> apachelogger, is there any other major Kubuntu app that FTBFS?
<Riddell> lucky for you guys I've been out partying this evening, I'll upload anything :)
<apachelogger> rofl
 * apachelogger heads over to ubuntuwire
<NCommander> woot
 * NCommander is curious who broke KOffice2 by not test building
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> ahem .....
 * NCommander runs away
<JontheEchidna> hehe
 * JontheEchidna just needs sexeh screenshots for the alpha5 wiki
<apachelogger> widescreen please :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: grab one from the 4.1.1 story on kubuntu.org
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I made that one
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<apachelogger> and it is not widescreen!
<JontheEchidna> yes...
<NCommander> Riddell, can you please retry ubiquity?, its a DEP-WAIT which appears to have been cleared
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/update-notifier-apport.png
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/update-notifier-hooks.png
<apachelogger> NCommander: really just koffice2
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/update-notifier.png (but old icon)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<NCommander> I figure if Riddell feels like uploading things, I might as well go on an FTBFS fixing spree
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could use my lp picture, if you want ;-)
<JontheEchidna> How do images work with the wiki?
<JontheEchidna> Anyway: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Alpha5/Kubuntu
<Riddell> you can upload them but I never worked out how, if you include a URL that ends in .png or .jpg it'll make it an image
<JontheEchidna> Well if somebody else knew how that would be grand :-)
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnActions/AttachFile
<apachelogger> I guess
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you can also steal this image and note that we were akademy gold sponsors http://dot.kde.org/1218497374/
<JontheEchidna> Ha, nice pic
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdepimlibs uploaded, but again a more verbose changelog would be good (name of patch, where did the patch come from)
<JontheEchidna> Thx
 * apachelogger grabs his super big todo page
<apachelogger> smarter: status report of kepas would be cool :)
<NCommander> Riddell, I've got another FTBFS fix cooking in my PPA, so if your in the mood for uploading things
<NCommander> Second question, who's in charge of linux-restricted-modules? I'd like to commit fixs to that to get it building on powerpc
<Riddell> NCommander: linux team are
<Riddell> #ubuntu-kernel is their home
<NCommander> I'll have to venter there at some point and ask them
<Riddell> NCommander: ubiquity retried
<NCommander> Riddell, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive - care to upload logwatch? (FTBFS cleared on it)
 * Riddell queues NCommander after apachelogger's patches
 * NCommander likes Riddell's upload friendly attitude after parties
<NCommander> Thus when I want to get FTBFS fixes upload, I must through a party for Riddell
 * apachelogger certainly likes a good party as well ;-)
<JontheEchidna> looks like tonight be patch night
<NCommander> Riddell, BTW, if you like, I have an application for UUC, sponsors welcome
<apachelogger> we should also have regular patch nights, maybe the night before meetings, so we can talk about something at the meetings
<apachelogger> NCommander: only if you make revu use oxygen icons :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<NCommander> apachelogger, well, its color scheme does more resemble KDE then Ubuntu's brown :-)
<Riddell> NCommander: UUC?
<apachelogger> a friend of mine is using it on his ubuntu desktop
<apachelogger> Riddell: universe contributor
<NCommander> Riddell, Ubuntu Universe Contribitor
<NCommander> AKA I get the pretty @ubuntu.com email
<apachelogger> Riddell: pretty much like ubuntu membership just the developer version of it
<Riddell> you mean MOTU?
<NCommander> no
<NCommander> No upload rights yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: ucc is before that
<apachelogger> ucc -> motu -> core dev
<apachelogger> NCommander: the magnifier thingy is crystalsvg, so I guess it would make sense to upgrade it to oxygen and as part of this ugrade also exchange the other icons
<Riddell> so just a membership approved by motu council?
<NCommander> You can go straight to MOTU, but I haven't been here long enough, its generally said one full release or more before you can apply for MOTU and not get rejected
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> a whole release!
<NCommander> THat's the low end
<Riddell> that's ages
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> stupid policy IMHO
<NCommander> Someone struck that from the wiki (the time limits)
<NCommander> But I still would expect a general MOTU membership to be rejected
<Riddell> used to be a month or two I'm sure
 * NCommander may end up applying for core dev however
<NCommander> Most of my uploads go to main
<Riddell> back in my day I just turned up at the techboard meeting and got approved
 * NCommander looks at his upload list
<NCommander> 80%-ish are main uploads
<jjesse> umm can you imagine if someone voted against you :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: your stuff uploaded
<Riddell> NCommander: logwatch uploaded
<apachelogger> Riddell: merci beaucoup
<NCommander> \o/
<NCommander> FTBFS count drops by three tonight
<Riddell> where do I recommend NCommander for this ucc thing?
<NCommander> motu counsel mailing list
<NCommander> Riddell, roughly speaking, what are the qualifications for core dev? Its not as clear as MOTU
<Riddell> ooh devfil is gonnae be MOTU
<jjesse> yay formore motus
<NCommander> Riddell, he is an MOTU now
 * NCommander needs to finish T&S for Debian sometime today or tommorow
<Riddell> NCommander: as far as I know, a desire to help the strategic goals of ubuntu.  which I take to mean working on specs or having goals towards a better release rather than just fixing a package here or there
<NCommander> Riddell, sounds like my work with kees on the PIE experiment
<jjesse> mmmm i like pie :)
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger hands jjesse a cookie for now
<jjesse> evening apachelogger
<NCommander> It currently involves bootstrapping Ubuntu from scratch (well, my method, that may not be necessary for the final transition)
<NCommander> Or the base system from scratch
<apachelogger> jjesse: more like night :P
<JontheEchidna> Totally beats the pants off the Ubuntu announcement: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Alpha5/Kubuntu
<Riddell> NCommander: I'd think a goal of reducing fail to builds to zero would count
<JontheEchidna> need more sexeh though
<NCommander> Riddell, thats my other goal, but I find making debdiffs anonying at best
 * NCommander is working towards zero FTBFS in main, and less then 1% in universe
 * JontheEchidna is afk for 15 or so mins
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I demand screenie
<apachelogger>  knetstats depends on kicker; however:
<apachelogger>   Package kicker is not installed.
 * apachelogger gets his laser screwdriver
 * NCommander uses his sonic screwdriver on apachelogger 
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> EXTERMINATE!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: my amarok just disappeared
<Nightrose> oO
<NCommander> Riddell, to make that build count drop to zero is Soyuz having a NOT-FOR-US setting for packages on an arch
<Riddell> NCommander: I'm sure that would mean something to me if I hadn't had lots of posh champaigne at my brother's 30th
<NCommander> Riddell, NOT-FOR-US on Debian means that this architecture should never build this package. Sorta a poor-mans-version of P-a-s, but helpful for Ubuntu specific packages
<ScottK> Note that the one release thing isn't a rule, but a guideline (for MOTU)
<NCommander> ScottK, now someone tells me :-P
<Riddell> why not just have the package specify which arches it should build for
<NCommander> Riddell, depreiated on both Debian and Ubuntu in favor of P-a-s
<NCommander> ScottK, well, I may apply straight for core-dev at the end of the intrepid cycle vs going for MOTU.
<NCommander> ScottK, MOTU doesn't help much, almost all of my uploads go to main
<ScottK> It can be done, but it's unorthdox.
<NCommander> me only applied for UUC for the email address and getting his blog on Ubuntu Planet
<NCommander> ^/
<NCommander> ScottK, well, the worst they can do is reject me
 * apachelogger is wondering why knetstats doesn't go to tray
<NCommander> ScottK, well, generally speaking, if in general my uploads to universe are rather limited, do you feel that its worth applying for MOTU, and then waiting for core-dev, or just go for the end result
<Riddell> I don't, and neither do the tech board (based on the feeling from three years ago when this first came up)
<NCommander> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/07/web20_for_developers/ - random aside
<NCommander> Riddell & ScottK, based on my current work, at the end of the intrepid or intrepid+1 cycle, would you consider sponsoring me for core-devship?
<apachelogger> NCommander: are you going to update meta-kde?
<NCommander> I can
<Riddell> NCommander: at the end of intrepid yes
<NCommander> Is it in a bazaar repo, or can I just grab the source package
<Riddell> no bzr
<NCommander> Riddell, which team is it under?
<Riddell> apt-get source it
<NCommander> Roughly speaking, I assume I just need to fix the version numbers right? (I don't know off hand if any new packages need to be added)
<NCommander> ^ apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: kdeaddons would need to be removed as a dep
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there are quite some changes necessary
 * NCommander starts working on it
<apachelogger> what JontheEchidna said
 * NCommander first sees a major change w.r.t. to kde-core versioning
<apachelogger> qt3-designer needs to be changed to libqt4-designer
<apachelogger> arts stuff needs to get dropped
<apachelogger> kdeplasma-addons should be add to kde
<apachelogger> kde-i18n should be kde-l10n, but I don't even know where that package is from
<apachelogger> doesn't exist at all :D
<NCommander> Done expect for the kde-i18n one
<apachelogger> kdewebdev -> kdewebdev-kde4
<NCommander> That one still -kde4?
<Riddell> yes, no quanta in kde4 yet
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Works for me
<NCommander> All changes made
<NCommander> Testing installability
<apachelogger> Riddell: would a KDE 3 profiling app work on KDE 4 apps?
<Riddell> depends on how it workesd
<apachelogger> NCommander: kde-core needs to depend on kdebase, kdebase-runtime and kdebase-workspace instead of just kdebase
<apachelogger> NCommander: libkonq4-dev -> libkonq5-dev
<apachelogger> NCommander: kdelibs4* -> kdelibs5*
<apachelogger> NCommander: Qt3's designer tool -> Qt 4's designer tool (in kde-devel)
<NCommander> (already got that last one)
<apachelogger> + bump standards-version
<apachelogger> that should be everything
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> What's the tag for the same version
<NCommander> $source:Version, right?
<apachelogger> depends
<apachelogger> source:Version if revisions doesn't matter binary:Version if it does
<NCommander> This has kde (>= 4:48)
 * ScottK doesn't really consider bumping standards version a particularly useful change.
<NCommander> Which is hacky
<NCommander> ScottK, lintian turns off some checks with lower standards versions
<ScottK> True.
<apachelogger> NCommander: ${binary:Version} then
 * JontheEchidna screenies update-notifier-kde
 * ScottK has a look at kde4bindings.
<apachelogger> \o/
 * NCommander has it done
<JontheEchidna> yay for Riddell's screenshots!
<Riddell> I don't know how to make them links to the larger versions
 * JontheEchidna doesn't either
<NCommander> Riddell, is this destined for the archive, or the KDE4 PPA?
<ScottK> Riddell: Any objections if I merge from Debian too as I look at KDE4 stuff?
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/intrepid-alpha-5 about to appear
<apachelogger> Riddell: no worky
<NCommander> argh
<NCommander> Something isn't installable
<apachelogger> Riddell: needs formatting
 * NCommander figures out what
<Riddell> ScottK: no but we're long after the merge time so it's not much use exept extra work unless there's something that needs merged in
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: worky now
<ScottK> Well I'll at least look.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: koffice needs triage, if you are bored some day
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: koffice2 or koffice1?
<apachelogger> uno
 * JontheEchidna keeps that in mind
<NCommander> apachelogger, you missed kdesdk
<apachelogger> NCommander: missed?
<NCommander> well
<NCommander> err
<NCommander>   kde-devel: Depends: kdesdk (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not installable
<NCommander>              Depends: kdebase-dev (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not installable
<NCommander>              Depends: libkonq5-dev (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not installable
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~/src/deb/k/meta-kde-48 }$ apt-cache show kdesdk | grep Version
<apachelogger> Version: 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> NCommander: btw, -devel also needs to depend on kdebase-runtime-dev and kdebase-workspace-dev
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/src$ apt-cache show kdepim | grep Version
<NCommander> Version: 4:4.1.1a-0ubuntu1
 * NCommander changes the control file to just require 4.1.0
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> 1a isn't > 1?
<NCommander> It doesn't seem so
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~/src/deb/koffice }$ dpkg --compare-versions 4:4.1.1 lt 4:4.1.1a; echo $?
<apachelogger> 0
<apachelogger> NCommander: should be
<NCommander> I need to work out why this is uninstallable then :-/
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/koffice_1.6.3-6ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
<apachelogger> NCommander: please paste your current control file
<NCommander> apachelogger, http://paste.ubuntu.com/43774/
<apachelogger> NCommander: you can remove kde-i18n references
<NCommander> Keep kde-k10n references, right?
<apachelogger> that package does't exist currently either
<apachelogger> NCommander: -runtime -workspace from kde should go to kde-core
<NCommander> suggests aren't auto pulled in so it really doesn't break anything
<apachelogger> yes, but they get suggested ;-)
<apachelogger>  libartsc0-dev (>= 1.5.5), libarts1-dev (>= 1.5.5), <--- should be removed
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime-dev (>= 4:4.1.1), kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.1.1) should go from suggests to depends
<JontheEchidna> is bug 197404 really applicable anymore?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197404 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "Kubuntu-kde4 application integration" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197404
<NCommander> I put them under suggests?
<apachelogger> NCommander: yes, they should be depends
<NCommander> Oops
<NCommander> My mistake
<apachelogger> NCommander: I think the libarts thingies are causing the problem
<NCommander> Yeah
<apachelogger> they probably depend kdelibs4-dev which has a file conflict with runtime currently
<NCommander> Ok, lets test it
<NCommander> aptitude likes it more, but still not installable
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, can you make some sweet pic for the alpha5 news
<apachelogger> an app or something
<JontheEchidna> uh
<NCommander> pastebinning it
<Riddell> apachelogger: koffice uploaded
<JontheEchidna> any one in particular?
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, just something fancy
<NCommander> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/43775/
<NCommander> er, apachelogger
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's lots on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Alpha5/Kubuntu
<Riddell> feel free to add to the news page
<Riddell> I must to bed
<apachelogger> NCommander: kdelibs -> kdelibs5 I guess
<NCommander> Riddell, koffice2 built!
<apachelogger> Riddell: sleep tight
 * JontheEchidna has something in mind
<Riddell> NCommander: awooga!  thanks for that
<NCommander> I'm suprised it remained broken for so long
<Riddell> NCommander: it just takes so long to build (as I'm sure you've discovered)
<NCommander> 1 hour, 20 minutes here
<apachelogger> Icrecream ftw!
<NCommander> That's why I uploaded it to the PPA for easy review
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: awesome what you did with the adept screenshots :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you mean the update-notifier ones?
<apachelogger> yus
<JontheEchidna> k, Riddell did the adept one
<NCommander> apachelogger, still no love
<apachelogger> NCommander: kde depends twice on kde-core
<NCommander> apachelogger, I caught that on my own and fixed it already
<apachelogger> NCommander: -runtime and -workspace from kde should still go to kde-core :P
<NCommander> That was fixed too
<apachelogger> .... center, panel, etc.) and important libraries and data, in addition to the
<apachelogger>  aRts soundserver.
<NCommander> er
<apachelogger> NCommander: kill the "in addiotion..."
<NCommander> They were copied and pasted
<NCommander> Not cut
<apachelogger> *addition
<NCommander> Wait
<NCommander> Think I found it
<NCommander> apachelogger, your not a core-dev, right?
<apachelogger> NCommander: nope
<NCommander> Pity Riddell had to go to sleep
<NCommander> I think I fixed it
<ScottK> NCommander: Fixed what?
<NCommander> kde-meta
<NCommander> Well, its getting there
<NCommander> devel doesn't want to install
<ScottK> I'll be here for a while, so feel free to ping me if you have something worth uploading.
<NCommander> kdebase-workspace
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> THat's not installable
<NCommander> (like actually not installable)
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/src/meta-kde-48ubuntu1$ apt-cache search kdebase-workspace | grep Version
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/src/meta-kde-48ubuntu1$
<ScottK> apachelogger: kde4bindings has a file debian/control.fire.  Do you know what that is?
<ScottK> NCommander: What arch?
<NCommander> amd64
<apachelogger> ScottK: Nope.
<NCommander> But its an arch all package O_O;
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * NCommander runs aptitiude upgrade for good measure
<NCommander> Very strange
<NCommander> Now it sees kdebase-workspace
<NCommander> but apt-cache doesn't show it
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you have time http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/koffice-l10n_1.6.3-1ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Link me again please.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/koffice-l10n_1.6.3-1ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
<NCommander> apachelogger, ok, I got kde working, now just kde-devel doesn't work
<apachelogger> NCommander: please repaste the current version
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> more broken KDE 3 stuff -.-
<NCommander> apachelogger, http://pastebin.com/m31b8985
<apachelogger> NCommander: libartsc0-dev (>= 1.5.5) <-- remove
<NCommander> Crap
<NCommander> I did a search for all of them
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: What is the impact of this typo?  It's a big upload for a small typo ...
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: it will try installing the wrong package
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Also, listinig the maintainer change in debian/changelog is no longer considered good practic.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<apachelogger> and I think without kde-i18n koffice is not exactly 100% translated
<NCommander> ScottK, indi was fixed for all architectures ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Great.  Thank you for fixing that.
<apachelogger> NCommander: apparently runtime-dev doesn't exist at all
<ScottK-laptop> That means kdeedu should now work on all archs.
 * NCommander zaps it from the install logs
<NCommander> er, ...
<apachelogger> NCommander: remove kdebase-runtime-dev
<apachelogger> then everything should be working
<NCommander> Ok, dead
<NCommander> You should get credit for this upload apachelogger, its yours if you want it
<apachelogger> no, you did the work ;-)
<NCommander> aka
<NCommander> If it breaks, I get the blame
<apachelogger> righto :P
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Was there a bug for this?
<apachelogger> nope, found it on ubuntuwire
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: ^
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I've got meta-kde4 uploaded, I don't see a need to open a bug for it if your just going to directly upload it
<NCommander> (its a debian native package, so I can't give you a debdiff)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Where?
<NCommander> To my PPA in a moment
<NCommander> Just confirming installability
<NCommander> Ok, it installs
<NCommander> uploading
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Test building.
<NCommander> Man, KDE saw a lot of love tonight :-)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it did
<NCommander> ScottK, want me to tackle the bindings issue?
<apachelogger> Thinking about where we started post-hardy, KDE saw a lot love ever since :D
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Nope.  I'm working on it and I'd like to get at least one upload with my name on it.
 * NCommander looks on the stats list on where Scott is
<ScottK-laptop> Been falling for that last few weeks.
<NCommander> Where's the page with all the lists of people's uploads
<NCommander> THe one that list who has what this cycle
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/utu/utu_intrepid.php
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, now that it's quieted down a bit, maybe I can ask again. :P Is bug 197404 still valid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197404 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "Kubuntu-kde4 application integration" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197404
 * apachelogger wants to note that jr gets a lot of uploads just because of the script apachelogger wrote for kde-l10n :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> WOO, I've over fifth
<NCommander> *fifthy
<NCommander> ... 50!
 * JontheEchidna is #45
<NCommander> argh
<NCommander> YOur three ahead of me JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<apachelogger> I also have to note that JontheEchidna is spending a lot of time for other stuff than packaging
 * NCommander is too
<apachelogger> like flooding my inbox
<apachelogger> a lot
 * apachelogger is getting pretty annoyed as well :P
<NCommander> ScottK, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive
<JontheEchidna> it's what you get for subscribing to all kde bugs
<NCommander> apachelogger, I did that to the backports team
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still valid
<NCommander> Not every day you get to justifiably send 70-80ish emails
<apachelogger> :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: /me is biased somewhat against the implementation....
<apachelogger> thing is, someone has to read them :P
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: BTW, I've been through and ack'ed all those now.
<NCommander> The backports queue is finally under control
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: KDE 3 apps should probably get something oxygenish
<NCommander> ScottK, I saw
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plastik is too different and the colors don't blend nicely at all
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, once I get some free time (or lack of life, which ever comes first), I'll start backporting the ones that need real work and doing actual fixs
<ScottK-laptop> K.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, BTW, add backports as another reason I should apply for core-dev ;-)
 * NCommander runs
<apachelogger> hooray kblogger-kde4 FTBFS
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.
<NCommander> apachelogger, link to build log?
 * NCommander needs to take spot $46
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: The big difference between getting MOTU and core-dev is you have to be able to show you understand something about distro level integration.
<apachelogger> NCommander: I don't feel like uploading :P
 * apachelogger will just make an SVN snapshot tomorrow
<apachelogger> that alpha is way too old anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: jr is taking care of digikam, right?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ya, that's what he said
 * apachelogger nukes it from his todo
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, define distro level integration. If you mean figuring out to spec out a feature and apply it distribution wide, I feel my current work w.r.t. to GNAT, and -fPIE are examples of said knowledge
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: The koffice thingy is uploaded.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: thank you
<ScottK-laptop> No trouble.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<NCommander> ScottK, how about meta-kde4?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Yes, probably so.  I suspect you could get MOTU in a month or two and core-dev early in Intrepid +1.
<ScottK-laptop> So I suggest not waiting.
<JontheEchidna> meta-kde4 should have been nuked, from what jr said
<JontheEchidna> and if it hasn't, it should be
<NCommander> er
<ScottK-laptop> Well NCommander un nuked it.
<NCommander> s/4/g
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Looking at it.
<NCommander> kde-meta
<apachelogger> Deleted on 2008-09-04 by Jonathan Riddell (use meta-kde now)
<NCommander> Oh, OUCH
<NCommander> koffice2 and openoffice.org are building at the same time
<apachelogger> http://kconfigure.sourceforge.net/
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> my eyes
<apachelogger> my precious eyes
<NCommander> Wooo, thats pretty
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: know any distro with an oxygen-y kde3 theme which we could rip off?
<NCommander> Speaking of nuke
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I don't even think there is something like that
 * NCommander should write a speak on removing GCL and its rdepends from the distirbution as buggy, unmaintainable, license infested garbage
<NCommander> and yes, I would kill a compiler just like that :-P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think qtcurve or whatever the name is doesn't look all that bad
 * JontheEchidna thought we were using qtcurve already
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I didn't see a KDE 3 app in months
<apachelogger> :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe we aren't
 * JontheEchidna downloads the kde4 version
<JontheEchidna> we're using plastique right now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: KDE 3 didn't have plastique
<apachelogger> only plastik
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> then that
<JontheEchidna> plastique > plastik though
<apachelogger> yeah, looks awful
 * apachelogger never likes palstik
<apachelogger> *liked
<NCommander> Nope
 * NCommander looks at the packages in restricted
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Do me a favor and delete the stuff you're done with from your PPA.  People installing stuff from unsigned repos has me very nervous.
<apachelogger> :)
<NCommander> ScottK, the stuff in my PPA is uninstallable
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Excellent.
<NCommander> # hardy-backports (web): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer [multiverse]
<NCommander> 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2: amd64 i386
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> THat version string seems kinda .... O_O;
<JontheEchidna> oO
<apachelogger> rofl
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: That was not my best backports day.
 * NCommander looks at ScottK 
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: meta-kde uploaded.
<NCommander> That's almost as good as the koffice2 version string
<apachelogger> only almost
<ScottK-laptop> Had to revert a Flash10 beta backport that was killing lots of systems.
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> Fail :-P
<NCommander> I'm suprised people enable backports, and then make that the DEFAULT
<NCommander> (I at least pin the backports repo lower)
<ScottK-laptop> Pinning can be a bit complex.
<ScottK-laptop> We need an easier way to accomplish that.
<NCommander> copy the entry to pins?
<NCommander> And then apt-get -t hardy-backports install *backport*
<NCommander> which pulls in any updated dependencies if needed
<ScottK-laptop> Right, so where's the GUI for setting up the pin?
<ScottK-laptop> Remember the level of user we're mostly dealing with.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I give.  How do I make kde4bindings not try to build he mono stuff on hppa?
<NCommander> It's decipatively simply
<NCommander> *simple
<NCommander> CMake already turns off the mono targets when it can't find mono
<NCommander> There's your first hint
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I already [!hppa] all the mono build-deps
<NCommander> Ok
<ScottK-laptop> Doesn't that still leave me an empty package?
<NCommander> Now just add [!hppa] to the Arch field on the kde4bindings
<NCommander> SO it becomes any !hppa
<NCommander> Package: libqyoto4.3-cil
<NCommander> Section: libs
<NCommander> Architecture: any !hppa
<NCommander> and repeat for each CLI package
<NCommander> so that breaks down to libqyoto, libqyoto-dev, qyoto-dev-tools, qyoto-examples
<ScottK-laptop> Examples is ach all
<ScottK-laptop> ach/arch
<NCommander> Oh
 * NCommander shrugs
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, ok, that makes more sense, but I can't see that many non-techie users having backports enable
<ScottK-laptop> I swear I tried that once before and it didn't work.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: You'd be suprised.
<ScottK-laptop> Lots of people want the latest crack.
<NCommander> what we need is a debian based distro with a rolling release
<ScottK-laptop> Getdeb wouldn't be so popular if that weren't the case.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: It's called Sid.
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, getdeb?
<ScottK-laptop> getdeb.net.  They have a really pretty web site with a good web based way to install individual debs.
<ScottK-laptop> They focus on packaging the very latest stuff for the current (non-devel) Ubuntu release.
<ScottK-laptop> Their packages are generally crap.
<NCommander> OH GOD IT BURNS
<ScottK-laptop> But did I mention they have a really pretty web site?
<ScottK-laptop> The one person in the history of the Ubuntu project who got fired from being a volunteer developer was one of their people.
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> That was the guy you told me about, right?
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah
<NCommander> maybe someone should write a backports GUI
<NCommander> like a backports manager, that displays up-to-date software for Ubuntu, and gives a one click install similar to synpatics
<NCommander> http://www.getdeb.net/about.php
<NCommander> For the love of god
<NCommander> OW
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<NCommander> GetDeb packages are built using Debian/Ubuntu building rules, this reduces development effort and assures the same level of quality. However when new packages are developed or major upgrades are performed we do not follow a strict quality assurance process, this is the accepted cost required to achieve shorter release times. Still with a broader user base problems are quickly identified as fixed. It should also be not
<NCommander> ed that we do not provide system core packages or major libraries which could cause dependency problems or other major issues, in case you find a broken package recovery should be easily achieved by reinstalling the Ubuntu official package.
<NCommander> O________O;
<NCommander> owowoowowowowowowoowowow
 * NCommander did manage to convert one of his fellow firefighters to Ubuntu from XP
<NCommander> Hosed XP install, baited him with the free aspect, sold him with synpatics packages
<apachelogger> ♥ getdeb
<apachelogger> Kubuntu even has Amarok packages at release time ... including QA :P
<NCommander> I've found while geeks perfer Xubuntu
<NCommander> er, Kubuntu
<NCommander> Its easier to teach them just regular Ubuntu, or Xubuntu on old hardware
<NCommander> are there any big outstanding Ubuntu tasks?
<NCommander> er, Kubuntu
<ScottK-laptop> Urgh.
<NCommander> WHat ScottK ?
 * ScottK-laptop looks up and finds 102 new emails.
 * apachelogger only got 124 today :)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: There's a TODO on the wiki somewhere.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> emails
<ScottK-laptop> No, the TODO, where is it?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it used to be in the topic :P
<ScottK-laptop> You've got a volunteer, put him to work ...
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger> NCommander: ^
<apachelogger> start work
<NCommander> The Ubuntiquty one looks interesting
 * NCommander looks on LP
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Testers needed for KGrubEditor - If tested post comment on https://launchpad.net/bugs/263827 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo
 * NCommander grabs the source
 * JontheEchidna would say the todo is looking pretty good
<NCommander> I'm going to grab some dinner
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it is certainly not as unordered as mine :P
<NCommander> speaking of things to do, ScottK, how go the bindings?
<ScottK-laptop> Test building now.
<ScottK-laptop> I cleanup up some other stuff while I was at it.
<ScottK-laptop> cleanup/cleaned
 * JontheEchidna goes nini
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I see we're starting to get some of the other kdeedu builds done since indi is fixed.
 * ScottK-laptop learns to play with the seeds while kde4bindings builds.
<NCommander> ScottK, you must be happy on the now portable KDE4
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> Really appreciate the help.
<ScottK-laptop> Any bzr ninjas around?
<ScottK-laptop> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp://kitterman@@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.intrepid/server-ship": Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<ScottK-laptop> Nevermind
<ScottK-laptop> Got it sorted.
<NCommander> ah
<ScottK-laptop> Nope.  Different error now.
<NCommander> ScottK, what error?
<ScottK-laptop> It didn't like sftp
<ScottK-laptop> Gonna try bzr+ssh
<ScottK-laptop> Or maybe it didn't like the @@ in there
<NCommander> ScottK, use bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.intrepid/server-ship
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: bzr co sftp://kitterman@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.intrepid worked.
<ScottK-laptop> This way I get to pretend it's svn and I'm ok.
<NCommander> -_-;
 * NCommander grabs koffice and smashs it over ScottK's head
<NCommander> CHANGE IS GOOD
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: First time I encounter bzr outside Ubuntu, I'll consider learning it.
<ScottK-laptop> It's not that I dislike bzr per se, but that it's VCS +1
 * ScottK-laptop adds 'messed with Ubuntu seeds' to the resume.
 * NCommander has messed with the xubuntu seeds already
<NCommander> hppa      74 builds waiting in queue
<NCommander> The hppa buildd seems happier than usual
 * NCommander looks for new hardware to buy
 * ScottK-laptop marks https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/clamav-spamassassin-in-main
<ScottK-laptop> ... implemented
<NCommander> yay
 * NCommander works on PIE some more
<ScottK-laptop> hmmmm.  Pie.
<NCommander> got the toolchain working, now I just need glibc, and then another rebuild of the toolchian to do regression testing
<metellius> apachelogger: ping
<metellius> apachelogger: I would like to know in what way you actually patched the zipplugin to get it working right
<metellius> apachelogger: oh never mind, I just saw that my old hack remains. did you or anyone actually touch it other than the build-depends line?
<goatsocks> is there not yet a way to "mark all updates" for installation in adept 3.0's updater?
<goatsocks> i have ~50 updates here and i sure as hell am not going to mark them individually :)
<seele> Nightrose: ah damn
<seele> Riddell: did clee pass planet on to you?
<mornfall> goatsocks: The easy option is to go to Sources or something and fetch updated lists.
<mornfall> It's just a bug that it's not done all automatically. I'll try to get beta2 out this weekend.
<goatsocks> mornfall: i mean that it found a bunch of updates and presented them to me, but there's no way to apply them all in once single operation
<goatsocks> s/once single/one single/
<mornfall> goatsocks: Again: Go to "Fetch Lists" tab, click "fetch current package lists". The updates will be marked.
<goatsocks> mornfall: sorry, that didn't make any sense to me at first... but that worked, thanks :)
<mornfall> Welcome. It'll be fixed by next week, I hope.
<goatsocks> mornfall: btw, is anyone working on nicer status icons?
<mornfall> (I mean, it's fixed in my tree, just no packages.)
<mornfall> goatsocks: Oh, they aren't nice enough? Noone complained so fra.
<mornfall> so far*
<mornfall> And well, no-one seems to be interested in working on it, anyway.
<goatsocks> mornfall: well the colors are somewhat dull, and hard to make out what they are, they need more contrast imo, something more oxygen-like perhaps
<mornfall> goatsocks: Do you have some better idea on how to cramp into the small icon an idea of "upgradable" package, eg? Etc...
<mornfall> Well, if someone gives me a better icon set, I won't complain.
<goatsocks> mornfall: well "better" is always relative :)
<mornfall> But I wouldn't hold breath on that. I did the current one myself.
<goatsocks> but since i really dislike the way synaptic looks on my kde 4.1 i think i'll fool around with something in the oxygen style and get back to you
<goatsocks> because i'd rather use adept
<goatsocks> mornfall: the new systray icon looks nice btw
<mornfall> Incidentally, that's not part of adept right now.
<goatsocks> it uses the system icon theme right?
<mornfall> Is it a systray icon, btw?
<mornfall> I've thought they'd come with a plasmoid.
<mornfall> But, whatever.
<goatsocks> the update notifier isn't part of adept?
<mornfall> Not right now.
<DreadKnight> heya
<DreadKnight> i can't manage to upgrade to intrepid using "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DreadKnight> any work arounds?
<NCommander> DreadKnight, try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, it can work around broken packages
<DreadKnight> NCommander: that seems to work; thanks mate :-)
<NCommander> no problem
<DreadKnight> hmm
<DreadKnight> actually still the same thing.. it just "autoremoved" my stuff
<DreadKnight> NCommander: do i need to add some repository? i'm using the kubuntu-members ppa thingy; kde4.1.1 i think
<NCommander> DreadKnight, did you run aptitude/apt-get update first to pull the latest package defintion files?
<NCommander> DreadKnight, no, the main archive should superseed the PPA now that we pushed those changes into main
<DreadKnight> did that...
<NCommander> no errors?
<DreadKnight> not sure why it's not upgrading... no errors..
<DreadKnight> T_T
<NCommander> Define not upgrading?
<NCommander> (can you post the output of apt-get dist-upgrade/aptitude safe-upgrade?)
<NCommander> DreadKnight, and just to make sure we're on the same page, what architecture are you using?
<DreadKnight> NCommander: http://pastebin.com/m39fd73ef
<DreadKnight> um... i386 i guess
<NCommander> DreadKnight, please post the output of aptitude/apt-get update
<DreadKnight> damn spam filter...
<DreadKnight> the problem might be that i'm using the romanian servers...
<DreadKnight> NCommander: http://paste-bin.com/view/c422468b
<goatsocks> DreadKnight: you can also use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DreadKnight> goatsocks: thanks ^^
<NCommander> DreadKnight, er, your running Hardy
<NCommander> Not intrepid
<DreadKnight> yes, i want to upgrade to hardy ^^'
<NCommander> Oh, from gutsy?
<DreadKnight> sorry
<DreadKnight> want to upgrade from hardy to intrepid
<NCommander> Oh!
<NCommander> YOu need to edit your sources file to change all the instances of hardy to intrepid ;-)
<DreadKnight> hehe
<NCommander> so sudo *editor* /etc/apt/sources.list
<DreadKnight> and replace.. ok
<NCommander> then search and replace hardy with intrepid
<DreadKnight> thought there is an easier way
<NCommander> and comment out the backports lines
<NCommander> DreadKnight, once intrepid is released there will be
<DreadKnight> like what? :-)
<DreadKnight> seen about the systray notification thingy
<NCommander> DreadKnight, you lost me
<DreadKnight> ok :D
<DreadKnight> only managed to edit using vim; kate / kate-kde4 didn't start heh
<Nightrose> seele: he can add new people to the planet now and change stuff but can't fix people dropping off the planet :(    so you will need to ask clee
<Nightrose> morning btw :)
<seele> only morning if i ever went to bed
<goatsocks> DreadKnight: no matter, kate already has vi keybindings in svn, it's only a matter of time before they just embed vim :)
<DreadKnight> :-) didn't knew about that
<seele> Nightrose: ok, i guess i have to ping clee
<DreadKnight> goatsocks: i think it's great; i'm not just used to it... usually google for a command list and stare at it xD
<goatsocks> DreadKnight: the learning curve for vi/vim is pretty damn steep, but once you get the hang of the command subset you'll actually use from day to day, you can't live without it
<goatsocks> then you'll turn into a freak and install stuff like the vimperator plugin for firefox
<DreadKnight> goatsocks: hehe; i compared blender to it last night to a programmer;  vimperator ? lol
<goatsocks> and so on, until it consumes your soul, and you are a mere automaton
<DreadKnight> i was about to say i don't think i'll get to use it so often
<DreadKnight> xD   i'm actually on the art side, not a coder
<goatsocks> blender is pretty challenging too
<goatsocks> i gave up on it :)
<goatsocks> ping me when blender gets vim keybindings
<DreadKnight> i am professional / freelancer; using it most of the day
<DreadKnight> lol
<DreadKnight> it might get one; somebody suggested typing in actions like you do in katapult at a conference i remember
<DreadKnight> i think that's a bit lame :D
<goatsocks> yeah i know, two different jobs, two different UI paradigms
<DreadKnight> yep
<goatsocks> it is strage though how well the vi keybindings can be applied to all manner of browsing tasks in firefox
<DreadKnight> hmm O_o
<seele> ugh, time for bed
<DreadKnight> bbl
<goatsocks> mornfall: do you plan to use expanded.svg and unexpanded.svg for anything?
<mornfall> goatsocks: No idea what they look like, actually. And, not sure either.
<goatsocks> mornfall: you don't? i thought you made these icons yourself ;)
<mornfall> goatsocks: It's maybe two years since then.
<goatsocks> ah ok
<Riddell> seele: no, I can add and remove people, but I can't fix planet when it breaks
<JontheEchidna> This bugs needs a won'tfix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/267038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267038 in kdebase "Intrepid should keep support for kde 3.5" [Undecided,New]
 * Riddell makes it sew
<apachelogger> metellius: I didn't upload the fix anyway .... but I only applied the changes made by dirk
 * apachelogger needs to buy batteries for his mouse
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you have time, please take a look at the kdelibs FTBFS, the patches apply just fine here. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17330572/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.kdelibs_4:3.5.10-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<a|wen> apachelogger: are you looking at other kde 3.5.10 fixing than that one?
 * a|wen was planning to cherrypick as many fixes possible for the bugs on this list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kde3.5.10
<goatsocks> mornfall: just emailed you a patch to make adept use the kde theme icons
<asfak> i have updated my alpha4 including kernel 2.6.27-2. would it be same as alpha5 ?
<goatsocks> asfak: as long as you're up to date from up to date mirrors, yeah
<asfak> yes, i am updated. Anyway even in alpha5 my windows drive does not automount. I am repeatedly asking for this feature from developers. but no reply.
<goatsocks> asfak: file a bug on launchpad, sounds like a regression
<mornfall> goatsocks: Uhm. You merged installed and not-installed states. That's not very good...
<goatsocks> mornfall: look again, the icons are the same, but when it's used for not installed the icon is disabled (desaturated)
<mornfall> I'm still compiling...
<mornfall> goatsocks: Well, the desaturation breaks  the state filter, sort of.
<goatsocks> mornfall: not really, because there's evidently 2 levels of desaturation ;)
<mornfall> Well, the icon shows up dithered here.
<mornfall> And gray.
<mornfall> It only changes slightly when disabled.
<mornfall> Also, you have lost the color coding...
<mornfall> The colors are supposed to match those of the status text.
<goatsocks> colored text is generally bad for accessibility
<mornfall> Why exactly is that?
<goatsocks> contrast... i can't read that green-on-white text
<goatsocks> and i can barely read the colored text in the filter pane
<mornfall> Make your fonts bigger?
<goatsocks> font size is fine, it's contrast that's the problem
<goatsocks> like using vim/emacs with the wrong color scheme
<goatsocks> unfortunately there's not much room for flexibility with text in UIs
<mornfall> Dunno. I have never heard of such a problem -- yes, the color information might be inaccessible to some people, but it's just a color key, not an additional information.
<mornfall> And you can see the plus sign, green on gray?
<goatsocks> well setting aside the issue with the color, i would suggest that the text be removed altogether and just let the icons communicate the state, at least in the unexpanded view
<mornfall> Or on white?
<mornfall> Bler.
<goatsocks> yeah, but that plus sign isn't just monochromatic green, it's many levels of green ;)
<mornfall> That doesn't exactly improve contrast.
<goatsocks> it fools the eye (not to mention that the human eye can see more shades of green than red or blue)
<mornfall> Well, I'm not really convinced about the proposed changes. If more people think that the current icons are bad (or that yours are better), it could make sense. Dunno.
<mornfall> Maybe set up a poll somewhere. Although I somehow doubt that's a good way to get usable application.
<mornfall> Right now, it is at least based on a single person's taste, not an incoherent mix...
<goatsocks> i didn't think you'd like it ;) but the icons used by the patch imo are more coherent than what you've got now, because it uses all Oxygen (or whatever icon theme the user has selected), whereas your is part Oxygen, part homebrew
<ScottK> mornfall and goatsocks: I'd suggest ask seele to review it.  She's an expert on such things.  I think expert review is better than a popularity contest.
<goatsocks> ScottK: i agree, it's best to get someone with more objectivity ;)
<mornfall> We probably have a different coherency definition.
<mornfall> Well, seele keeps ignoring me about Adept, so I guess that won't really fly.
<mornfall> Actually, I guess it might be a good idea to finally orphan it.
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> Please don't.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It looks like we need someone to do a MIR for dirmngr since kleopatra needs it.
<mornfall> Well, maybe that will prod someone into adoping it. Yuriy might be able to maintain it.
<mornfall> As you can see, I probably can't do a very good job anymore.
<goatsocks> mornfall: what matters most is that it works... the UI is "good enough" imo, it could use some tweaking, that's all
<asfak> i have been asking repeatedly on this channel concerning automounting windows partition issue in kubuntu alpha4 and 5. But recently someone mentioned it to be regression. But i think it never worked in earlier alphas. I have this problem on both of my pc. But never heard of others having such problem. Is it because i am manually partitioning hard disk rather than using default option ?.
<goatsocks> asfak: if it worked on hardy it's probably a regression
<asfak> i have never tried kubuntu hardy. but worked on ubuntu hardy, gutsy.
<goatsocks> filing a bug is the best way to get attention on the issue, not irc
<asfak> what about you ? does it work for you ?
<goatsocks> i don't have a window partition
<goatsocks> *windows
<asfak> anyway, goatsocks could u kdesudo/kdesu/sudo dolphin ? It freezes since last week
<goatsocks> it doesn't work here either
<goatsocks> nm, it does now, but not when i tried it a couple of days ago
<asfak> it does open for me.
<asfak> i opened kdesudo konqueror and changed dolphin permission to all access. Now dolphin doesn't even open.
<apachelogger> ScottK: We also need one for Kopete's jabber ssl stuff, so I'll probably write both tomorrow
<ScottK> apachelogger: Great.  Thanks.
<asfak> apachelogger, qca-TLS is needed for gtalk users. We need to install them. Being a very common need, why don't we have that plugin installed by default ?
<apachelogger> asfak: Please file bug reports instead of poking random people.
<apachelogger> The ssl stuff I was talking about is exactly what is causing the hold up for qca
<asfak> it's not bug. It's feature request. I am reporting bugs as and when required but wan't myself to be more clear. If u don't wan me here i quit. Thank you
<apachelogger> asfak: Feature requests are essentially just bugs. And you should prefer them over poking people because one single person might not care or forget to fix it.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 264413 ... I am *-*.org moderator, so actually we coul do something about it ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264413 in kdebase-workspace "KDE4 Plasma: can't install widgets from internet via GHNS" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264413
<asfak> ok, apachelogger, I will take your word.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for the 3.5.10 work.
<a|wen> ScottK: no problem
<apachelogger> ScottK: If you got a minute, it would be very nice if you could please take a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.10-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> I have no idea why the patch doesn't apply on the buildds, it certainly does in my pbuilder
<a|wen> ScottK: have you seen any other 3.5.10 regressions than those with the kde3.5.10 tag?
<a|wen> apachelogger: the patch doesn't apply cleanly when I test it with cdbs-edit-patch
<a|wen> The next patch would create the file mimetypes/application/x-nzb.desktop,
<a|wen> which already exists!
 * apachelogger is wondering why that builds in pbuilder Oo
<a|wen> apachelogger: yeah... that is pretty strange
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: tomorrow I will most probably be hanging around IRC. it would be nice if we could talk about a couple of things
<apachelogger> a|wen: doesn't seem to have problems applying for me
<a|wen> does anyone know in which source package to look for the source for QString (qstring.cpp) in kde3
<a|wen> apachelogger: i just downloaded the source from LP and ran "cdbs-edit-patch kubuntu_65_nzb_mimetype.diff" and that gave me the error
<apachelogger> maybe something broken when jr applied my debdiff
<apachelogger> a|wen: qt-x11-free I think
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43987/
<apachelogger> apparently jr applied my debdiff to an unclean source tree
<a|wen> apachelogger: that can certainly explain a great deal
<a|wen> apachelogger: and thx ... that was the source package i was looking for
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: The only regressions I know of are tagged, but I don't get all the bugmail.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Let me know if you need another upload then.
<apachelogger> Preparing the debdiff right now.
<ScottK-laptop> K.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: okay ... the only commit that looked interesting in the svn apart from those already pulled was a kmail crash fix
<ScottK-laptop> BTW, gcc4.3 was broken on the buildd's earlier today, so unless that's been fixed, don't expect great results.
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: I'm in favor of kmail crash fixes.
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: If you point me at the change in svn, I'll grab it.
 * ScottK-laptop looks at weather.com and discovers the tropical storm is passing right about now.
<ScottK-laptop> Not too bad actually, looks like it mostly decided to go to the east of us at the last minute.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: it is commit 853610
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: Thanks.
 * ScottK-laptop is doing $WORK right now.  I'll have a look tonight.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: and then there is commit 856958 ... but that is the one in process of being tested and hopefully fixes the mail list problems
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdelibs_3.5.10-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.diff
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: OK.  I'll look at that too.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: OK, but I'm going to wait until after doko fixes gcc4.3
<apachelogger> roger
<apachelogger> Are we closing incomplete bugs now already after one month?
 * a|wen wonders if it is a good sign if QString crashes when trying to return a copy of itself
<claydoh> can bugs in ppa packages be made on launchpad, or just have kubuntu-members-kde4 subscribed to them
<claydoh> bug 266968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266968 in kdeedu-kde4 "kstars-kde4 wrong dependencies" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266968
<claydoh> never mind apachelogger is on it IU am too slow
<claydoh> s/I/IU
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I think we should not close incomplete bugs so fast.  If you don't know enough to know if there's really a bug that's one thing, but if it's a real bug that you'd like to know more about, IMO they ought to stay open.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete bugs without a response from submitter
<apachelogger> "In the event that a bug has been in the "Incomplete" state for more than 4 weeks, meaning it has not received a response to a request for more information, the bug status should be changed to "Invalid" with a comment similar to:"
<apachelogger> IMHO are some triagers too quick in closing bugs which are pretty serious if they still exist
<ScottK-laptop> I know.  I don't like it.
<smarter> looks like, I'll be able to release Kvkbd 0.6 sooner than I thought, the TODO list is quickly =)
<smarter> *quickly emptying
<nixternal> how is everyone's weekend thus far?
<davidedmundson> wet.
<nixternal> hehe
<claydoh> hot and sweaty  :(
<nixternal> east coast by chance?
<davidedmundson> UK.
<claydoh> lol
<davidedmundson> so not that much of a suprise for me
<davidedmundson> *surprise
<nixternal> ScottK-laptop: how is that rain there in DC?
 * JontheEchidna is hot & humid
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Looks like it's pretty much over.
<davidedmundson> I hope you wanted everyone's response to be weather oriented..
<mcas> can anyone tell my why my icons in kde4.1.1 inside my kde bar changes their color?
<ScottK-laptop> Not a big deal at all.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> I gotta run to the car dealership and pick up my plates
<JontheEchidna> mcas: changes color?
<nixternal> I wanted to go riding today, but I slept most of the day :/
 * nixternal heads out
<mcas> for example the kde icon for the kde menu is right now red/orange and not blue
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<davidedmundson> mcas: are you using the normal launcher
<JontheEchidna> Got an nvidia card by any chance?
<mcas> davidedmundson: i changed nothing its a fresh installation
<mcas> the icon for the home dir has the same problem
<davidedmundson> are "desktop effects" enabled?
<mcas> it could be a ppc problem :-/
<mcas> davidedmundson: no
<abwesend_> http://www.hanf-spiel.de/137695
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-07
 * NCommander stretches out
<vorian> howdy folks!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think the kdesudo patch is causing problems with the Time & Dates module, al la bug 267311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267311 in kdebase-workspace "Date & Time freezes when changing time zone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267311
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: actually it's probably just the kdesudo not quitting issue
<JontheEchidna> or whatever process systemsettings spawns not quitting
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: For future reference, patch won't completely remove a file, it just leaves it empty, so if you want a file deleted, it's best to mention that to the sponsor.
<ScottK-laptop> Heya bddebian: Congratulations on getting to the end of NM.
<bddebian> ScottK-laptop: Thanks man
 * ScottK-laptop notes that the Debian people think you run yourself down too much too.
<bddebian> Yeah, yeah, I saw that :)
 * ScottK-laptop wonders when you'll get the message.
<bddebian> Likely never unfortunately
<ScottK-laptop> Man kdelibs takes a long time to build.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I'll probably upload kdelibs tomorrow.  Out of energy for today and it's still building.
<supertones> for digikam to work in intrepid i had to install libqt4-sql-sqlite
<ScottK> supertones: They guy that's doing digikam would be sleeping this time of day, so please file a bug so it doesn't get lost.
<NCommander> Who broke kdelibs?
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> bddebian, Nice job on NM :-)
<bddebian> NCommander: Thx
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Which kdelibs?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: If it's kdelibs for KDE3 in Intrepid, I'm test building the fix now.
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah, that one
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger was blaming Riddell, but I didn't do my own autopsy.  Just testing the fix.
 * NCommander mutters something about test building fixes
<smarter> Riddell: do you think we could get libfacile-ocaml-dev(src package facile) in main?
<smarter> Riddell: it's needed for Kalzium's equation solver which is one of the most important feature of Kalzium
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: can I have sponsorship for bug 266994?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266994 in kdegraphics "kolourpaint problem while upgrading" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266994
<jjesse_> good morning
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where are the changes in okular/generators/spectre/rc_okular_ghostview.cpp from?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no clue, actually
 * JontheEchidna didn't do anything
<apachelogger> very strange IMHO
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: diff.gz sez:
<JontheEchidna> +//i18n: tag string
<JontheEchidna> +//i18n: file conf/gssettingswidget.ui line 28
<JontheEchidna> +i18n("General Settings");
<JontheEchidna> +//i18n: tag string
<JontheEchidna> +//i18n: file conf/gssettingswidget.ui line 37
<JontheEchidna> +i18n("&Use platform fonts");
<JontheEchidna> +//i18n: tag string
<JontheEchidna> +//i18n: file conf/gssettingswidget.ui line 28
<JontheEchidna> +i18n("General Settings");
<JontheEchidna> +//i18n: tag string
<JontheEchidna> +//i18n: file conf/gssettingswi
 * JontheEchidna wonders where/how that snuck in
 * ScottK-laptop will render a general observation that we've had too many careless errors recently.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: welcome to the new land of MOTU?
<Hobbsee> actually, kde's always been less than optimal, w.r.t. that.
<Hobbsee> it's probably just that those who could upload to fix their stuff, did so.
<Hobbsee> and never mentioned it
<ScottK> Could be.
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> how am I supposed to write an MIR if the wiki isn't working in Konqueror?!
<ScottK> apachelogger: Use Firefox of course like everyone who isn't using Chrome.  I did file a bug on that.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: did you note my blog post?
<apachelogger> I refuse to install firefox
<apachelogger> Konqueror is default browser on Kubuntu
<jussi01> hehe
<apachelogger> ScottK: got the bug number at hand?
<jussi01> apachelogger: we need more people like that - so that it might get fixed
 * ScottK looks
<jussi01> apachelogger: btw, do you know how to make konqi display items as it loads them, instead of waiting till everything is there then displaying?
<apachelogger> jussi01: nope, might be a KHTML limitation, I suggest taking a look at bugs.kde.org
<ScottK> apachelogger: Bug 259436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259436 in ubuntu-website "Wiki login not persistent with Konqueror" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259436
<apachelogger> ScottK: thank you
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's related to the new openID stuff.
<apachelogger> I guess it should be reverted until it is fixed.
<ScottK> I spoke to infinity about it on #canonical-sysadmin and he said he'd have someone look into it, but that they were on vacation.
<ScottK> That was a while ago, so revisiting it would be good.
 * ScottK fires a shot in that direction.
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: the lancelot one?
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: yeah :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: Do I have to list all dependencies in the MIR, or can I just mention that they are all in main anyway?
<ScottK> If they're all in Main, it's probably fine just to say so.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it's fine to say that.
<JontheEchidna> Or at least, worked for me ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Here's where the changes in okular/generators/spectre/rc_okular_ghostview.cpp came from: changes in okular/generators/spectre/rc_okular_ghostview.cpp
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17220480/kdegraphics_4%3A4.1.0-0ubuntu2_4%3A4.1.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<apachelogger> Does anyone know where the GNU tracks it's bugs?
<goatsocks> apachelogger: savannah i think
<goatsocks> http://savannah.gnu.org/
<apachelogger> hm, not for dirmngr
<goatsocks> maybe it's at the nongnu then
<goatsocks> http://savannah.nongnu.org/
<apachelogger> http://www.gnupg.org/aegypten2/index.html
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> well, I can't find a BTS for dirmngr
<apachelogger> http://intevation.de/roundup/aegypten/
 * apachelogger is wondering if that also applies to ägypten2
<apachelogger> interesting content anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's the same upstream BTS as for pinentry (don't recall what), so look at that MIR.
<ScottK> Note: pinentry, not pinentry-qt4.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is the one from above
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> and that doesn't look very active/moderated/useable
<ScottK> That's about all there is.
 * apachelogger states there is no known one
<ScottK> These programs (e.g. pinentry, dirmgr) are pretty mature/complete.
<apachelogger> ScottK: debian bug 459567
<ubottu> Debian bug 459567 in dirmngr "dirmngr segfaults on hppa architecture" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/459567
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Built here, so I think it's not our problem.
<ScottK-laptop> I'd mention it, but say it's not applicable to us.
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: The current on in Sid built, but it's also a new upstream release.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Perhaps we ought to look into a sync.
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually the report is not about building
<ScottK-laptop> Yes and the current on in Sid built on hppa.
<ScottK-laptop> http://buildd.debian.org/~jeroen/status/package.php?p=dirmngr
<ScottK-laptop> So the bug appears OBE to me.
<apachelogger> Ok.
<ScottK-laptop> The version we have built OK too: http://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?&pkg=dirmngr&ver=1.0.1-3&arch=hppa&stamp=1203334145&file=log
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44238/
 * apachelogger is getting something to drink
<ScottK> apachelogger: Rationale is the only thing I would change.
<ScottK> How about:
<ScottK> * Dependency of kleopatra which is seeded on the Kubuntu DvD.
<apachelogger> ScottK: changed. I'll file a bug later on
<apachelogger> "# The GUI was converted from Qt3 to Qt4 with many visual improvements "
<apachelogger> Vbox2.0 ftw!
 * Mandraky give apachelogger a cooky
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ping, /query ?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: PING
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I mean ping
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: hey. can we do anything about bug 191844 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191844 in qgrubeditor "QGrubEditor changes the UUID of /root partition if there's an external /boot partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191844
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: probably
<apachelogger> oh, btw, I guess we should switch to kdewebkit once it is useable
<apachelogger> we probably would be pretty compatible with all of google ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> uhm, I have to go...
<a|wen> ScottK: were you able to confirm if the possible fix added to bug 261840 indeed fixes your system tray issues? ... if it did, then throw a comment on the bug and I'll finish a debdiff for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261840 in ubuntu "Please pocket copy KDE 3.5.10 from hardy-backports to hardy-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261840
<smarter> apachelogger: hey
<smarter> apachelogger: webkitkde is pretty usable already ;) (even if it's certainly not ready to be the default)
<apachelogger> smarter: go to kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> ...argumentation done :P
<smarter> ouch
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> that code is pretty playgroundish alright
 * apachelogger starts fixing it up
<apachelogger> smarter: svn doesn't behave any better
<apachelogger> and the context menu leaks bookmark integration
<smarter> the context menu only has a reload action here :p
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> somehow I had more options before
<apachelogger> well, currently it fits playground quite well
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 238195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238195 in dirmngr "couldn't remove package via synaptic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238195
<apachelogger> doesn't happen on intrepid apparently
 * smarter thinks he'll be able to release Kvkbd 0.6 soon :)
<seele> what is the Zion color scheme?  is that the current default color?
<smarter> current default is Oxygen I think
<seele> what does Zion look like, i dont have it installed
<apachelogger> darkish I think
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> actually pretty brightish ;-)
<seele> the oxygen documentation says it is light colored
<seele> it looks like what is labelled as Default is zion
<apachelogger> ewww
<seele> and what is labeled as Obsidian Coast is Zion Reversed
<apachelogger> that colour scheme is awful
<seele> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Oxygen/ColorSchemes#Zion
<apachelogger> seele: reversed is super dark instead of super bright
<seele> yes
<seele> it's the black theme
<seele> but Oxygen isn't the default, it is darker than Default
<apachelogger> seele: on kubuntu?
<seele> yes
<apachelogger> the default scheme is a brighter oxygen I think
<seele> yes, and I think it is Zion even though it is mislabeled
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it is inspired by zion, but not zion
<apachelogger> zion looks horrible
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot092.png
<seele> oh wow that is way too light
<apachelogger> *nod*
<seele> that would wash out on a lot of LCDs and on projectors
<seele> ok, so the Intrepid TODO item is null and void?
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 267555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267555 in dirmngr "Main Inclusion Report for dirmngr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267555
<ScottK> apachelogger: The body of the report goes on the wiki.  The bug just links to it.  Looks good, though, just move it to the wiki.
<apachelogger> ScottK: Can't do, wiki is broken.
<ScottK> Right.  So I'd mention that in the bug report.
<apachelogger> ScottK: initial line :)
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> We'll see then.
 * apachelogger continues with the report for qca2-pluign-ossl
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44332/ if you could take a look please.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-31
<Riddell> evening
<EagleScreen_> we need a sustitude for krec http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/krec
<neversfelde> Riddell: evening, we need a place for koffice beta before we do upgrade tests for jaunty 4.3.1
<Riddell> neversfelde: can you create a new PPA under kubuntu-ppa?  call it "beta"
<neversfelde> Riddell: I can't find an option to do it, probably only admins or team owners are allowed
<Riddell> neversfelde: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta voila
<Riddell> neversfelde: you should be able to just copy the koffice2 packages across
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks, I move koffice there
<lex79> I already moved it in experimental btw
<Riddell> make sure you copy the binaries too
<neversfelde> they are moved and deleted in the other ppas
<neversfelde> we should probably announce the koffice packages
<neversfelde> ryanakca: would you do it?
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Sure, where are they?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: in the new backports beta ppa
<neversfelde> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<ryanakca> neversfelde: OK
<neversfelde> thank you
<ryanakca> Riddell: How would you recommend I get the more drastic changes to the website done (ex, changes to the layout, etc.)... is taking the website offline for an hour or so (well, make it a few so that we have breathing room) reasonable so that we can make the changes, or should I try to get the sysadmins to setup a testsite that they can just migrate the changes to the real site?
<ryanakca> neversfelde: is it on archive.u.c for karmic too?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: no, there are packages for karmic and jaunty in the ppa. It won't make it in karmic
<ryanakca> OK
<ryanakca> neversfelde: and what's special about these packages? Is it the final release for KOffice2 or are they just now available for testing or ?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: koffice 2.1 beta1 for testing
<ryanakca> Can someone please re'ack bug 421061 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421061 in frescobaldi "Sync frescobaldi 0.7.13-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421061
<ryanakca> neversfelde: OK
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: re-acked
 * JontheEchidna is glad to see that he doesn't have to reconfigure his printer after each reboot anymore
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Done... give the cache a second or two...
<neversfelde> ryanakca: thank you
<Trouble-> Isn't the details of the Jaunty PPA wrong in the KOffice 2.1 beta news?
<ryanakca> Trouble-: yes, thanks
<Trouble-> np :)
<ryanakca> Trouble-: fixed
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Thanks :)
 * spstarr is coming to the point of snapping on Fedora and sh*ty yum
<spstarr> I want my apt back NOW
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> gimme my apt!!!
<nixternal> spstarr: I am working on some stuff for Yum now for a company....you get used to it after a while
<spstarr> downgrading with yum? forget it
<spstarr> see:
<spstarr> nixternal: http://www.sh0n.net/spstarr/yum-horror.txt
<spstarr> im getting very close to coming back 'home' to debian/kubuntu
<nixternal> ya dude, dep hell big time
<spstarr> this time, kubuntu but im caught cause my radeon GPU works in Fedora but not other distros.. unless i manually compile Mesa/libdrm/ddx
<spstarr> yes
<spstarr> nixternal: im sick of it, im so close to snapping and just reinstalling with kubuntu karmic
<nixternal> I have had that problem as well...and funky enough, it is/was with openssl :)
<spstarr> at least i can upgrade to the next kubuntu development from apt
<spstarr> nixternal: haha
<spstarr> nixternal: notice it wants to REMOVE everything
<nixternal> I am trying to remember the package I was working on...I was like, damn, don't need this for this appliance, it takes up space...let me get rid of it...NOPE! it uninstalled pretty much everything
<nixternal> it was for another company I was working for
<nixternal> we used centos which is the same garbage
<spstarr> maybe my horror with RPM will come to and RSN
<nixternal> hehe
<spstarr> nixternal: im serious, im fed up, i want to come home
<Riddell> ryanakca: taking the website down for an hour or so is fine with me
<agateau> Riddell: I have been told that kmail package is missing the ui to enable/disable indicators
<agateau> Riddell: It seems the package is lacking the last patch
<agateau> Riddell: can you have a look at this?
<Riddell> agateau: these are the patches http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu/files/head%3A/debian/patches/kubuntu-message-indicator/
<agateau> It's a different list from what I posted on my people page
<agateau> for some reason, they are shifted by 1
<agateau> (your 0002 is my 0001)
<agateau> and you are lacking my 0005, which adds the configuration ui
<Riddell> ok I'll update those
<agateau> thanks
<jussi01> yay for kde microblog plasma widget being borke.... :/
<Riddell> ++`````
<davmor2> jussi01: no never I don't believe you :P
<jussi01> davmor2: shush now :P
<jussi01> davmor2: Ive it configed fro twitter, but it leaves the configure buttone active on top of it, which is kinda annoying
<davmor2> jussi01: I think I bugged that ages ago I at least told Riddell if not :)
<davmor2> jussi01: also it doesn't display other peoples posts only your own :)
<jussi01> davmor2: ahh, I only just got to karmic now, hence I noticed it
<jussi01> So is it just me or is open office in kde lacking icons?
 * jussi01 thinks theres a few bugs to reports here...
<Riddell> wait for 4.3.1 to see what's fixed there
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, ok. can you tell me when thats due? (of course I can look myself, but if you know quickly thats appreciated)
<ScottK> jussi01: Tuesday
<jussi01> ahh, k. thanks ScottK
<Riddell> we'll probably upload tonight
<ScottK> Riddell: I did talk about it at the release team meeting on Friday, so people know it's coming.
<Riddell> yeah saw that thanks
<jussi01> Riddell: excellent. thanks a lot.
 * jussi01 is looking forward to it, there are a lot of bugs still in the current karmic (expected of course, but itll be great to see them getting fixed)
<jussi01> also, real quick question, is there a reason the old koffice is still available in karmic?
<davmor2> ScottK: I'm mostly testing wubi today unfortunately ubiquity appears to be crashing at the end.  Will test kne-wubi on my netbook shortly
<ScottK> Thanks davmor2.
<davmor2> ScottK: 2 days to install and update xp and it runs so slow :(
<davmor2> oh and the official atheros xp driver only supports wep and not wpa :)  but xp is better than linux right :D
<Riddell> jussi01: the koffice devs don't want 2.0 in main
<jussi01> Riddell: is there a reason koffice needs to be in main though?
<ScottK> jussi01: On the dvd.
<jussi01> ScottK: ahh, ok.
<jussi01> Itlle be interesting to see what gets fixed in 4.3.1 as neither koffice, koffice kde4 or open office are currently in a close to usable state.
<Riddell> open office works fine
<Riddell> 4.3.1 won't touch any of those
<jussi01> Riddell: it does? hrm, my upgrade mustve borked something...
<jussi01> I have  no icons, and several other UI inconsistencies...
<ScottK> I've seen icon issues in other apps too (Quassel)
<Sput> ScottK: that still seems to be kubuntu problem though... maybe KDE's icon cache is stale after you stopped installing the icons we ship?
<Sput> I've had bad experiences with KDE's icon caching before :)
<jussi01> remind me how to refresh the icon cache?
<ghostcube> update-icon-cache ?
<ghostcube> its definetly an update-*
<jussi01> No command 'update-icon-cache' found, did you mean:
<jussi01>  Command 'update-icon-caches' from package 'libgtk2.0-bin' (main)
<ghostcube> oh missed  an s but it was very close hehe
<jussi01> I dont really want to install libgtk2.0-bin if I can help it...
<Sput> jussi01: wouldn't help either
<Sput> you gotta remove the cache file somewhere in your .kde4
<Sput> ~/.kde4/cache-$hostname/kpc/kde-icon-cache.*
<ghostcube> hola i must remember this i have icon probs too and was wondering why
<ghostcube> -_-
<Sput> well, who knows if it helps with your problems :)
<Sput> certainly helped with mine, but I'm not a kubuntu user
<jussi01> since when did we have a.kde4 anymore?
<ghostcube> hmm i dont have the restart icon if an krnel is new or some others
<Sput> jussi01: ...or wherever you guy have your $kdehome
<Sput> *guys
 * jussi01 hugs Sputand says thanks :)
<Sput> jussi01: did it work?
<jussi01> got to test, work right this sec, brb
<davmor2> ScottK: Install inside windows option is still missing from the wubi install.  I'm going to see if it is down to the drive space left being too small
<davmor2> ScottK: no not showing up on a real xp pc either so one for evand when he gets back I think :(
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks for testing
<davmor2> ScottK: I'll have a look at a full install latter if I get the time if not then tomorrow to prep for alpha5
 * ScottK nods
<ScottK> Sput: Clearing cache didn't help and AFAIK it's just the quassel channel icons in the 'chat' list.
<Sput> ScottK: you have stopped installing our icons for rc1, right?
<ScottK> I did.
<Sput> ok, should still work of course
<Sput> except they're missing from your oxygen somehow
<ScottK> But I did a test build where I put those back and it didn't help.
<Sput> did it still work in the packages you had before?
<ScottK> I didn't try that.
<Sput> well, you probably would've noticed :)
<ScottK> It does work with the same package built on Jaunty.
<Sput> oh
<ScottK> But I'm shipping your icons in that one.
<ScottK> So it's officially weird.
<Sput> ScottK: so maybe check your installation for /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/irc-*
<Sput> do the icons work in the toolbar?
<ScottK> Gotta turn it back on ...
<ScottK> Yep
<Sput> that makes it even weirder :)
<Sput> so looks like only 16x16 is missing
<Sput> (the toolbar uses larger ones)
<ScottK> Except they are present.
<ScottK> /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions$ ls irc-*
<ScottK> irc-close-channel.png  irc-join-channel.png  irc-operator.png  irc-remove-operator.png  irc-unvoice.png  irc-voice.png
<Sput> oh... wait
<Sput> just saw something confusing
<ScottK> Also they render fine with gwenview, so I don't think it's a corrupt icon problem.
<Sput> we have irc-channel-active in the code
<Sput> now I wonder two things: why does it work here, and why did I pick that name?
<jussi01> Sput: isnt irc-channel-active the one for the blue "active" chans?
<ScottK> jussi01: One isn't provided by that name either in Quassel's Oxygen icons nor in KDE's.
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> maybe that was nuno's original name? (guessing now...)
<Sput> ScottK: it's provided in Quassel's icons in fact, but not in KDE
<Sput> now I remember, it's slightly modified icons that Nuno never put in Oxygen for some reason
<Sput> (prolly because we didn't poke him hard enough)
<ScottK> I don't see it at 16x16 in my rc1 tarball?
<Sput> ScottK: in status/ rather than actions/
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> So I need to ship that one.
<Sput> I'll have a stab at the build system later today
<Sput> we actually have a -DWITH_OXYGEN option in cmake
<Sput> but never use it :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Well for now I can adjust my build system to ship those.
<Sput> yep
<Sput> sorry for the confusion, I didn't remember that we still had some icons not in upstream KDE
<Sput> ScottK: basically you want to ship all the icons in icons/oxygen_quassel
<Sput> those contain the tray animation as well
<ScottK> I don't have that.  I have hicolor, import, and oxygen under icons.
<Sput> I think I'm going to make that clearer, move oxygen_quassel to oxygen and the things we import from kde to oxygen_kde, and allow for a build flag that doesn't install the KDE ones
<Sput> interesting :)
<Sput> aha, now I remember that other little details
<Sput> *detail
<Sput> they're in git, but not in the tarballs
<Sput> well, I'm gonna fix this somehow. for now, status/ and animations/ should be shipped
<ScottK> Sput: All of animations or just the irc* ones?
<Sput> ScottK: there should be only quassel_tray* ones?
<Sput> if I'm not mistaken again :)
<ScottK> Sput: Right.  Meant actions.
<Sput> the irc-channel-* ones from status
<Sput> should be sufficient
<ScottK> err status
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Got that set up.
<Sput> you also might want to have apps/quassel_inactive
<davmor2> ScottK: obvious question but one I think you'll get lots of bug reports for how do I shut kne down?
<ScottK> Sput: I ship all the ones with quassel in the file name.
<Sput> ScottK: ah ok.
<ScottK> davmor2: Touch the power button and you should get the logout/shutdown/restart dialogue
<davmor2> ScottK: I know but I can see lots of bug reports coming from it.  I can see a lot of people looking for the off button :)
<ScottK> davmor2: We have one already.  On the TODO.
<davmor2> ScottK: I figured it would be :)
<ScottK> Although I'm very tempted to keep it the way it is.
<ScottK> I netbook isn't meant to me just like a big computer.
<ScottK> I/A
<davmor2> ScottK: I think you would miss new user market if you did.  Too many people are used to hitting windows/shutdown or of course the linux equivalent in order to shutdown their machine
<ScottK> Probably.
<Sput> Alt+F2 -> "shutdown" -> Enter
<Sput> :)
<Sput> clicking things is so KDE3
<ScottK> Touch power button.
<ScottK> Hit enter
<ghostcube> clicking things is so ... normal
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> i didnt know we had biolocical interface settings owadays
<ghostcube> :D
<davmor2> ScottK: that logs you out :P
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Which doesn't, last I checked, work with Intel and kdm.
<davmor2> not shutdown :)
<ScottK> We probably ought to change that.
<ScottK> Sput: Fix uploaded.
<Sput> cool :)
<Sput> I'll stab our buildsys later today
<ryanakca> Hmmm... for frescobaldi, seeing that we're in FF, I'm guessing it won't be possible to sync rumor in from Debian. Therefore, should I remove the 'Suggests: rumor' line?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Unmet suggests are OK.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK
<rgreening> Tonio_: k3b extra codecs broken as it doesn't allow -unstripped52 packages and should
<Tonio_> rgreening: needs a conditional dep, I agree, but howto ????
<rgreening> ScottK: ^ any advice for Tonio_?
<Tonio_> I have no option to do this since those deps are shbuildep....
<rgreening> Tonio_: it used to work...
<rgreening> not sure what changed
<Tonio_> rgreening: ffmpeg packages where changed
<Tonio_> and renamed
<Tonio_> -unstripped packages don't exist anymore
<ScottK> ffmpeg is what used to be unstripped
<Tonio_> rgreening: new ffmpeg packages don't have those, check out the versions :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: see with siretart, I worked with him on that point
<Tonio_> ScottK: he reuploaded reintroducing the packages and asked me to change kubuntu-restricted extras to install the stripped ones
<ScottK> So what's the issue?
<Tonio_> since there is very few differences according to him
<ScottK> He should know
<Tonio_> ScottK: the issue is that the ffmpeg -dev packages have a conditional dep on libavcodec52 OR libavcodec-unstripped-52
<Tonio_> but, as k3b package uses shbuilddeps to build the deps, it'll only depend on libavcodec52
<Tonio_> ScottK: we could hardcode the deps, but that sounds a bit nasty
<Tonio_> ScottK: shbuilddeps should know about conditional deps when they exist on -dev packages instead of just playing with ld
<ScottK> I don't think they do though.
<ScottK> So you get to write a debian/rules hack to fix it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I see there a limitation of the tools, so we can decide the good override
<Tonio_> ScottK: at work right now, so I can ping siretart, but feel free to do so, and we can decide the best override later
<rgreening> we need to allow the unstripped and stripped I believe in order for some of the codec stuff to work.. but I could be wrong.
<ScottK> List unstripped first and then stripped so if they have the repo enabled they get unstripped.
<Tonio_> ScottK: no ! restricted extras install the stripped now
<ScottK> OK
<Tonio_> ScottK: this part was asked form all ubuntu restricted packages bu siretart, he should know more the real reason
<Tonio_> ScottK: I just did what he asked me to do :)
<ScottK> Right
<Tonio_> ScottK: ouch ! sorry for the keyboard issues
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm trying to get used to qwerty, that's pretty hard :)
<ScottK> Seems fine to me.  I think I just automatically edit it as I read.
<Riddell> doesn't it defeat the point of restricted extras to depend on the stripped version?
<rgreening> I agree
<Riddell> you can work around shlibs if needed
<nixternal> oi oi
<Riddell> it's nixternal!
<nixternal> where?
<nixternal> catch him, don't let him get away...he needs to do some work around here!
<Riddell> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262566/
<Riddell> quassel fail
<ScottK> Riddell: FYI, I did just update the quassel package this morning, so please base any upload on that one.
<ScottK> (just added some icons back in, so it won't affect testing)
<agateau> Riddell: @phone
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah using bzr
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Just making sure.
<Riddell> agateau: you can have both WANT_QTCLIENT and WANT_MONO on, not sure if the CMake code takes that into account
<agateau> back
<agateau> Riddell: looks like I did not properly escape the desktop file path
<agateau> odd that it builds on my machine
 * agateau looks
<Riddell> yes, needs quote marks around it
<agateau> Riddell: being able to have both  WANT_QTCLIENT and WANT_MONO is annoying
<agateau> Riddell: does the package define both?
<ScottK> agateau: It does
<agateau> ScottK: so it create different binaries I guess
<ScottK> agateau: Exactly.
<agateau> Then I need to find a way to have my define change depending on the binary
<ScottK> Riddell: Your Kopete trayicon change got a fair amount more grumbling while you were away over the weekend.  Any thought about reverting it yet?
<Riddell> I still maintain my lifelong dislike of excessive tray icons
<Riddell> I don't see a purpose in the tray icon if the message indicator is on as it is currently
<Riddell> and we should have a meeting soon to decide if we want to keep it on or not
<rgreening> Riddell: mi is broken for tray icon stuff
<Riddell> rgreening: how do you mean?
<rgreening> try opening Kopete using mi
<Riddell> works for me
<ScottK> Riddell: Since it's fully configurable in 4.3, I think you should just let people that don't like it hide it.
<rgreening> it only works if the app main window is not hidden
<rgreening> i.e the app is running and window minimized.
<rgreening> whereas I like hiding the window with the app running. mi doesn't allow unhiding the app and raising the window, only the tray icon does that
<rgreening> so, if mi can do that, then we are ok, otherwise...
<rgreening> we have issues.
<Riddell> right, either Kopete should treat the Close button as a Close button and quit, or it should reappear from the message indicator
<Riddell> that should be entirely fixable n'est pas agateau?
<agateau> Riddell: I hope so
<agateau> rgreening: so what you do is click the "x" button, Kopete goes away and you can't bring it back with mi, that's it?
<JontheEchidna> moderation required in #kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> maco: thanks
<maco> i forgot to op myself before typing kick the first time :P
<rgreening> agateau: yeah
<agateau> rgreening: but you can still see a Kopete entry in mi?
<rgreening> agateau: mi doesn't know it's running cause the window is hidden I guess. And yep, still in mi.
<agateau> rgreening: I am afraid it's simpler than that:
<rgreening> agateau: same happens for Kmail/Kontact btw
<agateau> rgreening: if systray is disabled, then clicking (x) cause Kopete to quit
<agateau> rgreening: same reason I think
<Riddell> agateau: ps says it's still running for me
<agateau> Riddell: strange
<rgreening> agateau: clicking X causes window to hide and app to remain running in background is what is desired, and mi to know about this.
<Riddell> it's also still listed in the message indicator which isn't the case after I killall kopete
<rgreening> I noticed that too. It requires a restart of mi to pick up this change (i.e. remove it and re-add it)
<rgreening> ^that was when the kopete icon was misbehaving though.
<agateau> rgreening: what I fail to understand is how can your mi entry disappear if the plugin is enabled and kopete is running
<rgreening> agateau: do you have skype :)
<Riddell> agateau: the message indicator entry is still there for me
<agateau> Riddell: ok, this makes more sense
<agateau> Riddell: then I just need to figure out what is called when the systray is clicked and do the same
<rgreening> unhide()
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> or .show()
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> show()  I expect
 * agateau digs in the code
<smarter> I think we need a way to notify the user that his app went into the mi
<smarter> either a popup or a modal window
<smarter> an animation would be nice too, but it requires a fallback for non-composite systems
 * rgreening thinks we needs a "slurping" sound for when MI slurps the app in. j/k
<agateau> :)
<Riddell> it currently has a not very elegant dialogue to tell the user it went into the systray, that could be adapted
<ScottK> Apparently notifications in the middle of the screen are all the rage in Ubuntu.
<smarter> let's not do that.
<agateau> smarter: I agree we need such a notification, not sure about the best way to implement this
<Riddell> agateau: Quassel MI lights up when I get pinged but the window doesn't come to the forground when I select it in MI
<agateau> Riddell: is the window on another desktop?
<ScottK> Riddell: Got focus stealing prevention on?
<Riddell> agateau: no
<Riddell> ScottK: not that I know of
<ScottK> Riddell: It defaults on Low.
<ScottK> Which we might want to reconsider.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, yes
<Riddell> if I change it to None it starts to work
<agateau> I am getting a bit overflowed here :)
<agateau> it's probably time to log those to LP
<ScottK> Riddell: Same problem with clicking on the notification.
<Riddell> agateau: yes, time for a bug tracker probably
<agateau> ScottK: Riddell: yes, the problem is we can't use the kde api to bring app to front
<agateau> or maybe we can... since we build with KDE support
<Riddell> check for -DWITH_KDE=ON ?
<agateau> Something like this yes
<ScottK> agateau: There is an open bug asking for Qt only binaries too, so please do check for KDE=ON
<agateau> ScottK: sure
<agateau> it won't get upstream otherwise
<smarter> agateau: did you post your patches to a kde ml?
<Riddell> smarter: that's actually next on my todo for discussing with agateau
<agateau> I posted quassel patches to sput
<smarter> okay
<Riddell> the konversation ones got posted
<agateau> I posted some my api to detect support for action in notifications
<ScottK> kdelibs too, but that conversation isn't going so well.
<agateau> but it's not going in I'm afraid
<smarter> 'cause we still have no idea what upstream thinks of that
<agateau> smarter: I also had good feedback from kmail devs on irc
<ScottK> BTW, is there an FFe approved for this MI patching?
<agateau> ScottK: it was done before FF, am I wrong?
<agateau> Now it's bug fix
<ScottK> agateau: I don't think so.
<ScottK> Adding MI support to an app I would think is a feature change.
<Riddell> they were except for this Quassel one which I've been late with
<Riddell> I can do a FFe
<Riddell> agateau: so bugs, we can report them on the ubuntu package and use a tag?
<ScottK> Quassel doesn't have a lot of bugs open on it, so a tag is probably overkill
<agateau> Riddell: you are more used to LP than me, just tell me what feels better
<Riddell> apachelogger: having a crisis of faith?
<Riddell> agateau: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=message-indicator-kde
<agateau> time to go
<agateau> see you at 20:00 utc for udw
<Riddell> agateau: see you then
<Riddell> Sime_: Phil got back to us and said next Sip will be GPL by the way, so that's the licence issue there sorted
<Sime_> sweet
<Sime_> thanks you guys for that.
<nixternal> apachelogger: oh you just enjoy flame baiting don't you? :D
<ScottK> What'd he do now?
<ScottK> I see it now.
<ScottK> nixternal: Odd for you to suggest that.  I guess it takes one to know one.
<nixternal> ScottK: :)  ya, but I know to keep the flame bates off my blog...I just do it here on IRC...just ask sabdfl :p
<lex79> ScottK: can you retry this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eet/1.2.2-2 ?
<Riddell> lex79: I can
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> although only if I manually add +retry to the end of the URL it seems
<Riddell> ~twitter update Plasmoid tutorial in #ubuntu-classroom in two hours
<kubotu> status updated
<nixternal> ooh, Quickly kind of looks groovy...though I think rickspencer3 might look at creating more work for you Riddell :)
<nixternal> though, I wonder how much of a benefit we would get from it over KDevelop and its templates?
<Riddell> kapptemplate is the equivalent
<nixternal> and he just answered my question in the classroom :)
<Riddell> and could do with being more slick
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> though having it tie into bzr and lp is what is pretty slick too
<Riddell> having .deb packaging too
<nixternal> that is going to far now....we can't make it that easy for people ;p
<nixternal> Riddell: I just might have to take that on as a future project...I think it is koolicious
<Riddell> nixternal: which, posting quickly or making kapptemplate more complete and slick?
<nixternal> making kapptemplate more complete and slick
<ghostcube> hmmm i just updated on jaunty to 4.3.1 anyone did this too today ?
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get autoremove shows a strange amount of packages
<freinhard> 4.3.1 is still in staging, isn't it?
<neversfelde> ghostcube: support => #kubuntu
<neversfelde> freinhard: yes
<ghostcube> no just a question no need for support
<ghostcube> i have no probs neversfelde
<ghostcube> :)
<nixternal> then join #neversfelde :p
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> there are still some packages to go through it seems...you aren't the first one to notice the mass amounts of 'no longer needed'
<nixternal> I have a friend who must have 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in a cron job that runs every minute, because he messaged me 5 times already today
<ghostcube> oh ok i doesnt wanted to bother anybody just was surprised cause the packages the apt wants to remove had been installed 10 secs before
<nixternal> lol
<ghostcube> :)
<nixternal> I wasn't paying attention and ran into that the other day on karmic and ended up autoremoving more than I wanted to
<ghostcube> i doesnt touch autoremove for a long time now
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> *hasent touched
<nixternal> I do it to often I think
<nixternal> especially after removing libpulse by accident
<ghostcube> yeah  ihad this to in feisrty
<ghostcube> till the day all was gone
<ghostcube> the bad is if you autoremove by cron
<ghostcube> -_-
<ScottK> Do that and all you get is what you deserve.
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> but 4.3.1 is working faster as it seems
<ScottK> NCommander: Packagekit build failure on armel is causing my CD images not to build.  Please fix.
<NCommander> ScottK, normal packagekit or kpackagekit?
<ScottK> NCommander: Normal packagekit
<NCommander> *groan*
<ScottK> NCommander:   packagekit-backend-apt: Depends: python-packagekit (= 0.4.8-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> E: Broken packages
<ScottK> Dunno if kpackagekit gets there or not.  We don't get that far.
<NCommander> *swears*
<ScottK> It also died on   libgtk2.0-bin: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.17.9-0ubuntu1) but 2.17.7-0ubuntu3 is to be installed, but I expect that's just a transient.
<Riddell> Sime_: if you're about do pop into our Plasma tutorial in #ubuntu-classroom in an hour, we'll be covering basicly your tutorial from techbase
<Riddell> agateau: ready in 10?
<agateau> Riddell: yes sir!
<Riddell> agateau: I've found at least one critical mistake in the techbase tutorial
<agateau> Riddell: and fixed it i home
<agateau> *hope
<ScottK> I think he left it to you to find during the presentation.
<agateau> nice :)
 * vorian want's to make a Riddell plasmoid
 * vorian gets some fun questions ready :P
<ghostcube> wow 4.3.1 fixes notification bugs
 * Riddell high fives agateau 
<ghostcube> and its definetly faster than 4.3.0
<ghostcube> and the fonts look different
<nixternal> agateau and Riddell: hats off, good job!
<agateau> nixternal: thanks!
<agateau> sleep time
<Riddell> bon nuit
<nixternal> Riddell: I take it the feedback applet is out? I just got an email about the survey itself being a bit to generic
<maco> feedback applet?
<maco> can someone add the weather plasmoid and tell it to report temperatures in Kelvin
<maco> im pretty sure its wrong because its telling me 273K and thats 0C and um its summer. its 22C here. that should be 295K
<maco> also, did kmail dimap break very recently? it fails after syncin 1/3 of the first folder when i add an account now
<Riddell> nixternal: yes it's in main and still pointing at your server, I hope to get it pointing at another server toot sweet
<maco> Riddell: you been watching too much Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no crysis no flame bait, I just want to establish some identity (cause that is really missing from my POV), and to get that started people first have to think about what Kubuntu is all about + I am really not so sure what the vision is ... is it being a KDE distribution or is it being Ubuntu with KDE, cause the latter would suggest little to no changes to upstream while the latter would indeed mean a lot of em
<apachelogger> nixternal: ^
<nixternal> apachelogger: "To create the greatest KDE implementation ever"
<nixternal> :)
<apachelogger> well, that would also mean changing upstream a lot, since implementation usually differs a lot from concept :P
<Riddell> hense kubuntu-default-settings
<apachelogger> kds is rather non-intrusive
<apachelogger> kmenu icon is more what I mean
<nixternal> make everyone use krunner, get rid of the menu all together ;p
<apachelogger> that is mutually exclusive with what you said earlier :P
<nixternal> here are some important things in my eyes that need to work or work better: Printer (time to hack some more on the applet?), Samba (yes, even I need to access a Windows machine from time-to-time), Bluetooth, multiple-displays
<nixternal> I am going to read jono's book and make our community even better!
<apachelogger> so our identity should be a printer applet? Oo
<nixternal> I should write a book called, "The Art of Destroying Community" :P
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> no, not talking about identiy on that one
<apachelogger> you know
<nixternal> our identity could be: "Making your desktop work, so you don't have to" :)
<apachelogger> that is a slogn :P
<apachelogger> anyway, what I wanted to say ... how would you make our community even better with knowledge that should already be applied to it :P
<nixternal> but it would make creating the vision easier unless you are used creating charters for a living :)
<apachelogger> since kubuntu is a subset of ubuntu and jono is community dude of ubuntu it would seem like the subset kubuntu already got the magic touch
<nixternal> there is just so much work to do, and so little time
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> right now I am trying to earn a living, and unfortunately Kubuntu isn't helping there :/  otherwise I would spend day-and-night on it
<apachelogger> cause yer aint not getting new minions
<ScottK> nixternal: I think Canonical has the destroying community book on internal distro already.
<apachelogger> can't even leave you alone for 9 months without running low on minions :P
<nixternal> ScottK: lol
<nixternal> I got rid of my minions...they just got in the way :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I tried to demote nixternal to minion, but he still wouldn't do any work.
 * nixternal is waiting for end of october to go spend a nice sunny month in mexico
 * apachelogger better doesn't do that joke now
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> ScottK: sounds sensible, he is nixternal after all
<apachelogger> sounds like human after all ... mhhhh .... daft punk
<nixternal> ScottK: I have been doing the minion work for the greater part of 4 years... DOCUMENTATION :/
<nixternal> which I need to work on some more, just trying to find the energy to do so
<ScottK> nixternal: Last I heard you were complaining no doc work got done since Hardy.  Please pick one story and stick to it.
<ScottK> kairmode is appreciated though.
<nixternal> ScottK: Dapper :p
<apachelogger> one more python app to eat up my poor poor mem
<nixternal> apachelogger: so true...wonder if it is to late to convert it to c++ yet
<apachelogger> its never to late Gautama said
<apachelogger> too even
<apachelogger> btw, are python apps really that slow on starting? to me it feels like KDE is starting up way faster if I remove the printer applet and jockey from autostart
<nixternal> ya, the autostarting is something different...but just on starting alone they are no slower than a c++ alternative
<apachelogger> nixternal: how is autostart different?
 * apachelogger thinks that he moved everything to autostart phase 2 yet somehow KDE loads quite slowish
<nixternal> autostart has always seemed sluggish to me
<nixternal> phase=2 or not, it seems sluggish
<yuriy> nixternal: are you sure? it always seemed to me like c++ kcms load instantly while python ones take a while
<ScottK> The first python app is slow, because Python has to start.
<ScottK> After that, not so much.
<ScottK> IME
<jkary> Hi Folks... Is there anyone else who just attended the PythonPlasmoids tutorial?
<nixternal> yuriy: that would be probably be very true for larger apps
<nixternal> but small apps you can hardly tell the difference
<yuriy> kcms are small apps
<yuriy> ScottK: good point, and that's not so good for autostarts
<nixternal> oh, i didn't catch the kcms in the sentence
<jkary> on this IRC I mean
<nixternal> jkary: what's up?
<jkary> I tried to install the hello-python and I am getting "No metadata file in package" error?  I am running Jaunty with plasma and kde-workspace-bin packages installed.
<nixternal> jkary: did you create the .plasmoid file for the install?
<jkary> I've verified the file contents for both source files.
<jkary> nope.
<nixternal> zip -r dir plasma-foo.plasmoid
<jkary> hmmm
<jkary> let me try that... one sec
<nixternal> jkary: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma#Plasma_Programming_with_Python   <- you can also review that as well for more info
 * nixternal takes the dogs out for a quick run
<jkary> nixternal: I am following http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/Python/GettingStarted...
<_3vi1_> X-KDE-PluginInfo-Depends only refers to other plasmoids, right?
<jkary> nope... still getting the same error and I seem to be following the tutorial exactly.
<jkary> plasapkg -v returns Qt 4.5.0, KDE 4.2.2  Plasma Package Manager 0.1
 * _3vi1_ is away: Gone away for now
<shtylman> Riddell seele: any counter thoughts to removing the quit button and putting it in the upper right corner? or does it seem like a sensible thing to do?
<Riddell> isn't that different from every other app/dialogue?
<shtylman> well...in some ways yes and others no... you mean every other install app right?
<shtylman> on one hand...having it in the upper corner makes it similar to a window that you can close
<shtylman> on the other hand, having it as a button with text makes it very clear what will happen
<shtylman> and also doesn't begin to clutter the upper right with small icons
<shtylman> that do various things
<Riddell> is there a problem that it would solve?
<jkary> hmmm... I guess the plasma example doesn't work in Jaunty... I've spent the last hour reviewing and tried the zip file from http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/plasma-python/hello-python.zip
<jkary>  with no luck either
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-01
<jkary> I am still getting "No metadata file in package '/home/jkary/Desktop/hello-python.zip'"
<shtylman> Riddell: not that I know of :)
<shtylman> we could be more like apple with less buttons ;p
<nixternal> jkary: go into the directory hello-python...then type the following command to create the proper plasmoid file to install:
<nixternal> zip -r * ../plasma-hello-python.plasmoid
<nixternal> then do the following to try and install it:
<nixternal> plasmapkg -i ../plasma-hello-python.plasmoid
<nixternal> if that works, then give a quick:
<nixternal> kbuildsycoca4
<jkary> ok. let me try that
<jkary> nixternal -  the zip -r command keeps thinking ../plasma-hello-pythonplasmoid is a file.
<jkary> nixternal:  Found the problem.  * and ../plasma-hello-python.plasmoid params were reversed
<nixternal> jkary: that's cuz I am a moron :)
<nixternal> zip -r ../hello-python.zip .
 * nixternal was mixing tar and zip there
<jkary> nixternal: ok. no metafile issue this time BUT I get "Unknown Widget" window "Could not file requested component: python-app"
<jkary> I have python version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 installed
<jkary> nixternal: Thanks for the help... Stil not quite working... but closer...  I need to go but I will try back later or tomorrow.
<claydoh> when is alpha 5? wednesday>
<Riddell> thursday
<claydoh> Riddell: thanks
 * claydoh works in a place with a hardcore web filter, web surfing is mostly a no-go, though somehow they overlooked irc :)
<Riddell> I'm sure you can get http over irc
<ryanakca> claydoh: Have an always on box at home? Set sshd to run on port 6667 and then use PuTTY to make a tunnel from there out to the WWW :)
<claydoh> the point is I ain't supposed to be doing this @ work :)
<claydoh> though I just found I have a vnc viewer here :)
<claydoh> so I imagine that is open as well
<ScottK> NCommander: ICE on armel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eigen2/2.0.5-2/+build/1198413/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.eigen2_2.0.5-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lex79> JontheEchidna:  launchpad bug 421187, can you do a fake sync please when you have time? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421187 in kalternatives "Please sync kalternatives 0.13-1 with debian unstable" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421187
<lex79> ScottK: can you retry eet ?
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eet/1.2.2-2
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> You don't want me to.
<ScottK> Is the cause of the depwait fixed?
<lex79> eet depends on libeina-dev (>= 0.0.2.062)
<ScottK> lex79: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/eina/0.0.2.062-2
<ScottK> Needs to get out of New.
<lex79> ah ok I didn't know, now eina is New and when get out? Normally when happen?
<ScottK> It needs an archive admin to look at it.
<ScottK> Tomorrow is Riddell's archive day, so I'd imagine he'll do it tomorrow if no one gets to it before.
<lex79> ok
 * _3vi1_ is back.
<JontheEchidna> Aside from bug 410128, translations (or at least spanish) are looking pretty rockin' here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410128 in language-pack-kde-fr-base "Keyboard shortcuts in KDE menus (File, Edit, View, etc) untranslated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410128
<lex79> It's fixed here
<JontheEchidna> huh, maybe it's just spanish? that'd be weird
<JontheEchidna> But I guess it's no less weird than any other translation bug we've had...
<spstarr> conversion complete
<spstarr> Sysinfo for 'segfault': Linux 2.6.31-8-generic running KDE 4.3.66 (KDE 4.3.66 (KDE 4.4 >= 20090828)), CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT9400@2.53GHz at 800 MHz (5053 bogomips), HD: 59/93GB, RAM: 2005/3859MB, 158 proc's, 18.36min up
<spstarr> the keyword #28-Ubuntu ;)
<nixternal> quakelive is where it is at!
<spstarr> i told you Fedora made me snap finally
<nixternal> lol
 * spstarr notes KNetworkManager in 9.10 is busted
<spstarr> i have to use gnome nm-applet..
<spstarr> i wonder if kde trunk KNM works..
<spstarr> X crashes if you log out of kdm on intel
<ScottK> spstarr: The Intel/KDM issue is known.
<spstarr> ok
<ScottK> knetworkmanager is working here.  Note that you want the one provided by plasma-widget-networkmanagement, not the old KDE3 one.
<spstarr> plasma NM is unusable for me with WPA2
<spstarr> doesn't even attempt connection, in KDE 4.4 plasma NM is so unstable the tooltip says DO NOT USE
<spstarr> heh
<spstarr> ScottK: how I force D-BUS to load nm-applet on startup
<ScottK> spstarr: That package provides both a plasma widget and a systray app.
<ScottK> You want the systray app.
<ScottK> You can start it with knetworkmanager in your Konsole.
<spstarr> im using nm-applet right now manually
<ScottK> The plasma widget is the one that has the warning signs on it.
<spstarr> isn't that plasma-widget-networkmanagement <
<spstarr> ?
<ScottK> It provides two things:
<ScottK> 1.  Plasma-widget = broken
<ScottK> 2. Systray applicaiton = ~working.
<ScottK> Don't use the widget.  Use the systray application.
<spstarr> i wasn't able to log in with the systray app
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Working here.
<spstarr> it saw my AP but i could not log into any AP
<ScottK> Are you sure you didn't have the KDE3 one.
<ScottK> That's known broken too.
<ScottK> It should probably be removed from the archive.
<spstarr> no KDE3 just 4 bits
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Then a new svn snapshot is probably the best thing to try.
<spstarr> i have trunk :)
<spstarr> mind you mixing Kubuntu KDE 4.3 and SVN (4.4) gives weird results for some apps
<ScottK> Yeah, not supported.
<spstarr> KPackageKit breaks (the window is empty with buttons)
<spstarr> im fine with it though, as I need KDE trunk for dev
<spstarr> ScottK: heh i can run KpackageKit as root if i need it though since its not sharing same env
<spstarr> ScottK: trunk works, they have fixed WPA2 it seems
<spstarr> i dont need gnome nm :D
<spstarr_> ScottK: trunk works, they have fixed WPA2 it seems
<spstarr_> yes, knetworkmanager
<sourcemaker> I have a problem related to the kernel 2.6.28: HUB cannot reset port... kernel panic
<sourcemaker> with kernel 2.6.27 it works well
<Riddell> doc___!
<doc___> Riddell: hello!
<markey> moin
<markey> fyi, logout from KDE 4.3 is still borked here
<markey> that's pretty major, no?
<Riddell> markey: it is, there's two issues though, Intel graphics users get a crash which is X's fault, other users get a blocked logout which I can't test because I get a crash :(
<markey> the latter for me
<markey> it blocks
<markey> somewhere in the middle of it
<markey> it does shut down applications
<markey> but then hangs somewhere
<markey> canonical should sponsor you a second computer :)
 * Sput "experiences" the "screen stays black" on logout too
<Sput> though it's just the display that stays black here; the machine is still responsive
<javi> good morning
<Riddell> morning javi
<javi> is 4.3.1 up already or do I have another repository added that shouldn't be using?
<javi> :D
<Riddell> javi: I just copied it over
<Riddell> it's not announce yet though
<Riddell> testers welcome
<javi> Riddell: great
<javi> Riddell: doing apt-get dist-upgrade holds kdebase-workspace-data
<javi> Riddell: apt-get install kdebase-workspace-data request to delete policykit-kde, is it ok?
<Riddell> that's fine
<Riddell> hmm, but jaunty probably still has packages that depend on policykit-kde
<javi> Riddell: at least not in my case, apt-get remove policykit-kde only removes policykit-kde
<davmor2> Riddell: does that include breakers :)
<davmor2> can I break it, can I, can I?
<javi> Riddell: ok, dist-upgrading, cwp kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin marked to be deleted also :D
<Nightrose> maco: Happy Birthday! :)
<Nightrose> kubotu: order birthday package for maco
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to maco and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday maco, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday maco :D
<kubotu> To your health!
 * Nightrose pats kubotu
<Riddell> javi: you'll need kdebase-workspace-bin installed, I'll fix the dist-upgrade with a transitional package
<javi> Riddell: after dist-upgrade libxklavier15 & plasma-widgets-workspace are marked as automatically installed and not necessary anymore
<javi> Riddell: but libxklavier15 has been installed in the previous dist-upgrade step
<Riddell> yeah you want to keep those
<Riddell> javi: do you have kdebase-workspace-bin installed?
<jussi01> upgrading karmic currently borked, no? Im getting a load of 404's...
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263006/
<javi> Riddell: ups forgot to install it
<javi> Riddell: now it's ok
<javi> Riddell: i'm going to logout, brb
<Riddell> jussi01: try a different mirror
<jussi01> aye, lemme try main one
<jussi01> yeah, getting them now Riddell. thanks...
<javi> Riddell: everything seems to be ok
<javi> thank you packagers :D
<javi> and ninjas in general :D
<Riddell> phew
<bakkdoor> Hi, you might remember me from last week, i was the guy talking about packaging kontact enterprise 3.5 for kubuntu. i created a ppa here: https://launchpad.net/~christopher-bertels/+archive/ppa if anyone is still using hardy and wants check it out, please feel free to do so and give me some feedback. jaunty packages will probably follow soon,  as well. thanks!
<gribelu> hmm there's no kdebase-workspace-bin_4.3.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb in the Karmic repos yet. Still packaging?
<gribelu> I downloaded it from launchpad
<Riddell> gribelu: probably needs another publisher run to get it into the index
<Riddell> bakkdoor: great, I'll take a look shortly
<bakkdoor> Riddell: cool, thanks. if i'm doing anything wrong, please tell me. i'm still new to the whole packaging thing but the packages work on my machine :)
<gribelu> You were right, the packages were uploaded. Thanks :)
<jussi01> heh, kde wont start currently, seems some stuff missing. (accidentally restarted without checking everything was there... grrr)
<ghostcube> :D
 * jussi01 sighs and waits for everything to build...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 381522 seems not to be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381522 in plasma-widget-weather "Request for removal (source and binary)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381522
<ScottK> Looks like the binary got removed, but not the source.
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK: seele_: any thought on the Ayatana notification mail on kubuntu-devel@?
<ScottK> agateau: I'd like to understand the complexity of this.  I did send a reply, but it was from the wrong address and it got rejected.  I'll send it again.
<agateau> ok
<agateau> will reply on the list then
<ScottK> agateau: Also I'd like to understand how you're going to with the fallback for actions.  It seems your patch for capability checking isn't getting very far upstream.
<agateau> ScottK: yes, I think it can be forgotten
<agateau> my idea on this is to patch knotify instead:
<agateau> make it detect if it runs with an action-less notification server,
<agateau> and discard actions in this case
<agateau> won't affect Kubuntu
<agateau> just Ubuntu + notify-osd
<agateau> And does not alter kdelibs API
<agateau> It's simpler this way in fact
<agateau> no need to patch individual actions
<agateau> s/actions/applications/
 * ScottK thinks that's how we'd discussed at UDS, so sounds good.
<agateau> cool
<ScottK> I'd still like to see how complex the patch is and ensure we'll have help maintaining it, etc, but this is consistent with what we said we'd do.
<ScottK> Riddell: Last two 4.3.1 packages for i386 are building now ....
<agateau> ScottK: patch to discard actions from knotify should be simple
<ScottK> agateau: Not just that, the entire plan you described.
<agateau> ScottK: oh ok
<agateau> Will post the patch today
<NCommander> ScottK, I'll probably start nailing down KDE/armel at weeks end, but packagekit should hopefully fixed ASAP
<ScottK> NCommander: I went and looked and I may have confused that with ia64.
<NCommander> ScottK, well, we just had a mass giveback for armel
<NCommander> ScottK, I think -Werror needs to be nuddered from the package
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  We didn't get a netbook live image for armel yet, so that's what I'm shooting for
<ScottK> We were getting desktop alternates before.
<davmor2> ScottK: there are some weird things happening with with kne if you click on configure in the comic strip on newspaper, you will note that you are instructed to click on new I think there isn't a button to click though is this just a temporary thing or should I bug it?
<NCommander> ScottK, your building both armel+imx51 and armel+dove?!
<ScottK> File a bug.
<ScottK> NCommander: AFAIK, yes.
 * NCommander can probably test dove at some point
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm driving armel+dove development, which is where my time been going
<Riddell> what's dove?
<maco> thanks Nightrose
 * apachelogger puts on his cape
<nixternal> jeesh...just took a look at docs...painful
<bakkdoor> Riddell: have you checked out the packages yet? no need to hurry - just wondering :)
<Riddell> sorry still uploading kde-l10n
<ScottK> Riddell: Last two packages for amd64 are building now, so it looks good there too.
<bakkdoor> Riddell: no problem. :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks for the sync :)
 * spstarr pulls in today's kubuntu goodies
<spstarr> 118
<Riddell> we like to deliver
<spstarr> busy bees indeed
<spstarr> :)
<spstarr> not including 10 initially blocked
<apachelogger> hm, 2 bugs per package... a load of bugs introduced in one day :P
<davmor2> apachelogger: only 2 not bad :)
<davmor2> oh hang on I've not installed it yet :)
<spstarr> Riddell: I added a KDE trunk desktop file so kubuntu's KDE doesn't break with KDE trunk (its my fallback incase trunk fails to start) :)
<apachelogger> never say not bad unless youve seen it :P
<apachelogger> "made the XML-files for KTouch, and send them to the upstream."
<apachelogger> good thing report doesn't say where they were sent
<apachelogger> cause they are sure as sun not at the kde-edu list
<DasKreech> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> yo DasKreech
<DasKreech> Hows it rolling?
<apachelogger> got a place near university :D
<spstarr> it's a very delicate balance too since they would share the same .kde4/.kde directory for config
<apachelogger> quite crappy though
<davmor2> Riddell: You got issues on live cd.  You have the kubuntu splash post login then you get a black screen with a white arrow not quite the Kubuntu desktop I've come to know :)  Unless your going for an all new minimal look :)
<davmor2> alt-f2 works though so I now have a terminal :)
<DasKreech> Isnt' that the point of places near university?
<DasKreech>  To cater for starving students?
<Riddell> davmor2: what happens if you start plasma-desktop?
<yuriy> nice knm at least works for WEP now
<ScottK> WPA too (here)
<davmor2> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263212 is the terminal output
<Riddell> davmor2: and does it start?
<davmor2> but I have a desktop now :)
<davmor2> Riddell: there is still no install icon in the default folderview anymore either
<agateau> ScottK: still haven't received your mail about Ayatana notifications
<ScottK> Still haven't sent it.
<spstarr> yuriy: WPA2 works in trunk
<ScottK> Riddell: amd64 and powerpc are fully built with 4.3.1.  Might not be a horrible time to try to make some new ISOs
<spstarr> assuming knetworkmanager is in playground
<Riddell> davmor2: anything in /var/crash ?
<davmor2> yeap 2 ticks
<Riddell> ta da kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 422659
<ubottu> Bug 422659 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/422659 is private
<Riddell> "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<Riddell> davmor2: can you make it public?
<davmor2> doing so now
<davmor2> public now
<davmor2> Riddell: is that okay for you now?
 * spstarr re-enables his dormant launchpad account from 2005 :)
<rickspencer3> so I hear through the grapevine that today's the day to try the Kubuntu netbook version
<nixternal> rickspencer3: every day is that day :)
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 422667 is the other obvious one :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422667 in ubiquity "Ubiquity-kde should be displayed in the default folderview on kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422667
<nixternal> though, we are still waiting for some packages to finish
<nixternal> building
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, that isn't even the new version of kdelibs
<Riddell> rickspencer3: less brave men would wait two days for the alpha release :)
<davmor2> Riddell: it's what is on todays daily-live iso
<Riddell> rgreening: what's the status of usb creator? (for the desktop team meeting report)
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: Tomorrow will be the day to file bugs. Followed by the sequel to that day :)
<davmor2> rickspencer3: is insanity infectious if so can you please take a step back
<davmor2> Riddell: work in jaunty :)
<rgreening> Riddell: it's working again. It was completely broken for a bit.
<Riddell> rgreening: usb-creator-kde is all working?
<rgreening> Riddell: there are some limitations though... Format option broken in both gtk and kde (doesn't create FS after creating partition - this is a backend.py issue for evand)
<nixternal> Riddell: do I need to FFe kubuntu-docs?
<rgreening> Riddell: choosing ISO instead of using CD/DVD-ROM doesn't work. again a back-end issue for evand to resolve for gtk and kde version
<Riddell> nixternal: any new features in it?
<Riddell> surely just new strings
<nixternal> nope
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd say no then
<rgreening> Riddell: So, I've disabled the "Other" and "Format" buttons until such time as they start working again.
<nixternal> Riddell: roger that...going to upload first release for karmic so we can get the translation templates rolling
<rgreening> Riddell: So, burning the ISO to a DVD and using it to power the creator works.
<rgreening> Riddell: I also have some issues with persistance. I'm testing now, but it seems that changing the persistance value breaks the install to USB stick.
<rgreening> Riddell: version 0.2.4 is what you need for these changes/fixes and work-arounds. evand is back tomorrow, so I hope to prod him on the other items to fix, as they affect the gtk version as well.
 * rgreening thinks thats a pretty good update for Riddell :P
<Riddell> thanks rgreening
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening does the homer dance 'woop-whoop-whoop-woop'
 * apachelogger thinks workspace packaging needs to be revised since it creates an enforced dep on akonadi
<apachelogger> bad idea IMHO
<apachelogger> meanwhile you might enjoy soulwax' remix of kids by mgmt
<DasKreech> rgreening: isn't that Zoidberg?
<rgreening> DasKreech: homer did it long before... :)
 * rgreening is oldschool and old
<DasKreech> Well yeah 1000 years before that's not fair
 * apachelogger agrees
<rgreening> Homer J Simpson...
<apachelogger> Homer Jay Simpson!
<rgreening> not Homer with the Iilyiad
<rgreening> haha
<DasKreech> Yeah but Futurama is 1000 years in the future :)
<rgreening> rite.. my bad :)
<rgreening> lol.. see old...
 * spstarr kicks launchpad, let me in!
<Riddell> spstarr: #launchpad should have people to help if you're having troubles
<spstarr> na , just slow :)
<apachelogger> as is all the intarwebs
<apachelogger> I hate KDE release day
 * spstarr looks at the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<DasKreech> Not as bad as buntu release day
<apachelogger> seems to make every server slower than usually
<DasKreech> Makes torrents happy
<apachelogger> ...roophies...
 * spstarr looks at ruphy
<spstarr> thats one simple Code of Conduct ;)
<apachelogger> launchpad slow, kde slow, youtube slow ... that is a nightmare alright
<ruphy> bu!
 * apachelogger throws cookies after ruphy
<ruphy> yay! cookie
<ruphy> s
<rgreening> Riddell: seems that (for me) using persistence option breaks in my tests. Can anyone else test? ScottK or nixternal or apachelogger seeing you all have netbooks for testing :) Make sure you are using 0.2.4 usb-creator-kde
<apachelogger> in return I want freaking promo and all :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: presistence option?
<rgreening> If I disable persistence, I get a working bootable install USB stick. With I do not.
<DasKreech> Hi ruphy  how are you feeling?
<rgreening> apachelogger: install usb-creator-kde. It's in the gui. used for saving settings to stick if user wants a distro for on the go.
<rgreening> but it's broken ATM (but I need testers to verify its not just me)
<ruphy> DasKreech: well... i'm at tokamak 3 :-)
<nixternal> rgreening: it is not just you dude...that was driving me nuts and I couldn't figure it out
<nixternal> rgreening: that was on my desktop
<rgreening> nixternal: ok. choosing no persistence works for me. Unless I can fix it right away, I'm going to disable persistence for now. At least it will yield a working stick without it.
<nixternal> right, I don't use the persistence anyways
<bakkdoor> Riddell: i have to go now, i'll be back tomorrow though. you can give me some feedback on the packages then, if you like. good bye :)
<rgreening> evand may be able to offer some advice on a fix... I expect the same is broken for gtk version (uses same backend ot generate this).
<nixternal> sebas: thanks for the dedication to Emma, you made my day :)
<DasKreech> ruphy: Yeah but I heard that you weren't feeling that well
<ruphy> ah yeah
<ruphy> i'm soo much better
<sebas> nixternal: :)
 * spstarr is jealous of ruphy
<spstarr> Tokamak 3 :(
<apachelogger> you know, I wasn't even invited
<apachelogger> I barely get invited these days :|
<sebas> apachelogger: become a plasma developer then
<sebas> It's not a birthday party :P
<apachelogger> I did a plasmoid once :P
<sebas> close call then :P
<apachelogger> well, I'll consider that ... but first I need to get some vision on ebay or amazon
<apachelogger> though I should become kdelibs haxx0r probably, the kdelibs bugs in lp don't seem to be moving a whole lot :S
<spstarr> hehe
<spstarr> sebas :)
<sebas> apachelogger: kdelibs/plasma then :>
<apachelogger> more like kdelibs/kdecore :D
<davmor2> Riddell: knm still doesn't like my wep setup :(
<davmor2> however open and wpa work fine still :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: so, since you got rid of all the minions .. fancy MIRing some stuff?
<spstarr> is there a reason Kubuntu installer doesn't support LVM partitions for install?
<nixternal> apachelogger: a bit busy right now beating documentation in to shape
<apachelogger> spstarr: does from alternate cd
<nixternal> what all needs MIR?
<nixternal> can't we find someone else to do that?
<spstarr> alternate.. apachelogger why is that separate?
<apachelogger> nixternal: bug 409104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409104 in kdeedu "kdeedu should builddepend on libgps-dev for marble gps support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409104
<nixternal> perfect low hanging fruit task :)
<apachelogger> spstarr: to keep the live cd installation simpler I suppose
<spstarr> that it does, yes :)
<apachelogger> spstarr: I am not sure, lack of vision might be related though ;-)
 * apachelogger fixes up step
<apachelogger> uhhh, electrometal in amarok
<apachelogger> Nightrose: today I like amarok, good app that is :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> apturl with KDE frontend uploaded to karmic
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger++
<rgreening> Riddell: version 0.2.5 of usb-creator (UNRELEASED) addresses the persistence issue (I disable it in the UI for now until a proper fix can be found).
<rgreening> I expect something deeper may be at fault, but Im no expert in that area...
<DasKreech> spstarr: LVM takes up ilike 40 Megs I thikn
<apachelogger> !MIR
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<apachelogger> Riddell: please poke apturl through binary NEW
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, how is plasma-widget-googlecalendar more social fromt he start?
<DasKreech> apachelogger: It shows you when parties and sprints that apachelogger has been invited to are scheduled
<apachelogger> I am not getting invited to anything as stated earlier
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's social if not quite from the start
<apachelogger> how is it social?
<apachelogger> doesn't it just show the google calendar data?
<Riddell> oh ok it's integration with online services which is what the phrase really means
<apachelogger> lol :D
 * rgreening invotes apachelogger to Newfoundland :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: strigit-client can go from the seeds I suppose? configuration should happen through nepomuk really
<apachelogger> rgreening: what would I be doing there? Oo
<rgreening> whatever.. you are now invited to something :)
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> \o/
<nixternal> how much longer until 8.04 is EOL for us? couple more weeks? yesterday?
<nixternal> I don't want to fix a bug that is in 8.04, so I would rather just close it :p
<apachelogger> just close it due to lack of resources :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: hey, you wrote apturl-kde in python!
<Riddell> I'm surprised you didn't port it to ruby
<apachelogger> Nightrose can attest that I was close to doing that :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: is there another client?
<apachelogger> Riddell: strigi?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> well, nepomuk
<Riddell> hmm, and how is that used?
<apachelogger> there is a kcm someplace
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: what calls itself strigi client is much more of a management app
<apachelogger> with very unfortunate interface
<apachelogger> just start it :)
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> well I guess it can go indeed
<DasKreech> Hmm can I outvote apachelogger or would I have to outvote rgreening ? :-)
<apachelogger> outvote?
<rgreening> ?
<rgreening> ya? for?
<DasKreech> You invoted apachelogger ;-)
<apachelogger> oh :D
<apachelogger> yay
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> hahaha
<apachelogger> strigi is eating my ccpu
<rgreening> s/vote/vite/g
<DasKreech> I don't quite understand what no support for Kubuntu means in this case
<DasKreech> I always read it as Canonical will not offer paid support
<DasKreech> but is kubuntu-desktop going to be pulled from the servers?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<DasKreech> For the most part isn't being "not supported" in this state conjecture unless you fronted cash?
<apachelogger> and there goes the memory
<Riddell> DasKreech: it means no security updates (and hardy had updates for kdelibs and kdegraphics the other day) and you can't buy telephone support
<apachelogger> Riddell: I could do telephone support :)
<DasKreech> Ok when was the last KDE3  security update?
<DasKreech> apachelogger: I'll do skype support :)
<rgreening> * Hola, apachelogger support line... Do you use Ruby? No? <CLICK>
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am adding kubuntu-firefox-installer (needs promotion, MIRs for it + all deps approved) and apturl-kde to the seeds
<apachelogger> removing strigi-client
<apachelogger> is bluetooth working again?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I got it talking to a bluetooth mouse the other day
<Riddell> so it's not completely useless
<DasKreech> Is there a systemsettings management for services run at startup?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> DasKreech: yeah, somewhere
<apachelogger> in the admin tab AFAIK
 * apachelogger thinks that we should make more packages use LZMA
<apachelogger> Riddell: seed changes pushed
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, do I need a special dep when using runtime UIC in pykde?
<spstarr> apachelogger: ya
<spstarr> apachelogger: .xz is the future
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't think so
<spstarr> time to say bye to bzip2 :)
<apachelogger> spstarr: yep yep :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: k, thx
<spstarr> :)
<apachelogger> anyone knows additional search providers for kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts?
<apachelogger> if someone does, please add :P
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: how about using LZMA for all of KDE-CDBS?
<apachelogger> didn't cause any problems for core KDE, did it?
<Riddell> don't we already?
<Riddell> apachelogger: badu
<Riddell> the chinese search  engine
<apachelogger> I only add it to the core KDE .mk file
<apachelogger> we could also use LZMA for larger packages only
<apachelogger> like amarok, digikam and ktorrent
<spstarr> apachelogger: - depend on compositing <-- this isn't likely for a while
<apachelogger> spstarr: huh?
<spstarr> your blog posting :)
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Feature Freeze in effect | apachelogger is freezing in main | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-4 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<spstarr> oh someone's comment
<nixternal> is there something up with dh_install? I must be missing something and it is driving me nuts with kubuntu-docs
<davmor2> Riddell: I don't like your 3g connection manager how the hell do I know the number of my 3g device
<apachelogger> lol
<davmor2> apachelogger: I'm serious the gnome one asks for your country and network done up and working
<davmor2> unless of course that has changed too
 * davmor2 races of to check
<apachelogger> yeah, you got a point, I just find the issue itself quite funny
 * JontheEchidna starts updating the alpha4 release notes to alpha5
 * apachelogger pokes shtylman into doing the kubuntu-installer-style package
<davmor2> apachelogger: four question now country,provider,internet or phone, check settings type window and up and running
<apachelogger> vs. one number ... clearly the number should be faster if you know it :P
<davmor2> apachelogger: actually there is a full form to fill in
<davmor2> have a look :)
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> I better don't, I might end up ranting
<JontheEchidna> What's new in alpha5 besides OOo KDE4 integration?
<DasKreech> Social calendar :-)
<apachelogger> yeah, social google calendar :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: feedback plasmoid, though I wonder if that is added by default, otherwise I wonder why it is in the seed to begin with
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> should go to bed
<JontheEchidna> nini
<DasKreech> Is tracker still disabled on startup?
<apachelogger> will be around next week or so
<apachelogger> going to hospital *shudder*
<apachelogger> DasKreech: tracker?
<JontheEchidna> tracker? ain't that gnome stuff?
<DasKreech> Yeah
<apachelogger> we aint got no tracker?
<DasKreech> It's disabled at startup for the Kubuntu CD
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> fun :D
<JontheEchidna> ah darn, looks like copy/pasting wiki pages does not carry over attachements
<apachelogger> DasKreech: don't see it in the seed files, maybe it is pulled in by something
<apachelogger> DasKreech: I am sure JontheEchidna will look at it in depth :D
 * apachelogger waves
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see anything that'd pull it in offhand
<JontheEchidna> ha, nobody set up a feedback page for alpha4
<DasKreech> JontheEchidna: It's just message I noticed in dmesg might be some standard rubbish that assumes Gnome
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs .deb file has all of the files in it, but when I do dpkg -i it doesn't install the files...it installs some, but not all...and it doesn't crash/error out...any ideas?
<DasKreech> Nope I've been having funky ass errors with dpkg/apt since the other day
<DasKreech> I currntly have a package I can't query install or remove but it complains about it every time i do anything
<nixternal> ahhh, figured it out
<DasKreech> I just ignore it :)
<DasKreech> How does disconnected IMAP work?
<DasKreech> Changes I make locally aren't reflected on the server?
<ryanakca> DasKreech: Is that in KMail? I'm not sure if it's the same thing, but with offlineimap it syncs changes made to the server and local changes... so if I delete a message locally, it gets deleted on the server, if I move one on the server, it gets moved locally.
<DasKreech> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-02
<spacelime> hello people
<spacelime> Is anyone up for a few minutes of coaching a rookie?
<spacelime> i'de like to translate a few things in Aptitude to swedish
<shtylman> spacelime: considered talking to upstream about it?
<spacelime> shtylman: oh.. that's probably the way to go.. i don't really know how this works=)
<spacelime> is aptitude a part of the debian project?
<shtylman> spacelime: don't know :/ maybe someone else here does? or try #debian ... they may know where to go
<spacelime> cool, thank you!
<shtylman> no prob...good luck :)
<DasKreech> spacelime: It's in theory not a part of debian it's it's own project. having said that talk to #debian
<JontheEchidna> vorian: could you put on your motu-release hat and look at bug 420553 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420553 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze exception for userconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420553
<JontheEchidna> vorian: thanks, I assume I can just upload now?
<ScottK> If it's in Universe, yes.
<JontheEchidna> okie-doke
<JontheEchidna> well, techinically it's not anywhere yet
<JontheEchidna> but it will be once it's out of New
<lex79> do we need FFE for new releases of plasmoids ? :(
<ScottK> lex79: If it's not a bugfix only release, yes.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did I promise to do the New review on that?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, the logs seem to say so
<ScottK> OK
 * ScottK was afraid of that.
<ScottK> Probably tomorrow sometime before I can get to it.
<JontheEchidna> hehe
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Feature Freeze in effect | apachelogger is freezing in maine | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-4 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<spstarr> hmm
<spstarr> you know, we do not need nspluginwrapper anymore ;)
<spstarr> at least with flash 64bit (unofficial plugin) from Adobe labs for linux
<spstarr> i just saved 132MB :)
<ScottK> spstarr: We do.  Canonical's contract with Adobe only allows them to distribute final versions of Flash and the 64bit one isn't released yet.
<spstarr> ooh
<spstarr> i just removed it cause it crashed too much for me, but i did not realize it was installed until firefox froze :)
<ScottK> I'd guess that's fine for you personally, but it's not a *buntu solution yet.
<spstarr> right
<spstarr> though whats taking Adobe so long to release the plugin 'officially' ?
<ScottK> Who knows?
<spstarr> it doesnt matter to me, the alpha plugin hasn't given me many problems
<spstarr> heh
<spstarr> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<spstarr> 0x00007f5f6f94bcf2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<spstarr> stupid flash crap :)
<nixternal> w00t, hax0red the docs into shape graphically wise
<ScottK> JontheEchidna or Riddell: How about a userconfig that doesn't ship .pyc files in the .deb?
<jussi01> hrm, Im getting issues with apturl - anyone else getting and issue updating it? I get: error creating directory './usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/AptUrl/gtk': no such file or directory
<ScottK> Install the Gnome apturl and see if it goes away.
<ScottK> Then when it does, file a bug and slap apachelogger next time you see him.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> do you know the package name?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I suspect just apturl
<ScottK> That's a guess though
<nixternal> new kubuntu-docs package uploaded :)  looking better than it has in a while actually...still have a bit of work to do on it, so if you know anyone who understands DocBook/XML and wants to help, let me know :)
<nixternal> Riddell or ScottK: if possible, can you give back kubuntu-docs? there was a bug in the changes file uploaded
<nixternal> Riddell or ScottK: disregard that last..I did upload the correct package..just double checked
<nixternal> that scared me for a second :)
<nixternal> w00t, just got a bunch of "Closed" emails from that upload..now I can go to bed :)
<nixternal> g'nite Kubuntu!
<jussi01> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<jussi01> is there a reason we are not giving out that ^^ command when we put things on the website with the PPA?
<Riddell> what do we have?
<Riddell> shtylman: ubiquity is looking lovelyer each release
<Riddell> keyboard working well here
<Riddell> no slideshow though, what's missing for that to be turned on?
<ryanakca> jussi01: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq/PPA-keys ...
<jussi01> ryanakca: I meant about this: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<ryanakca> The PPA-release tepmlates need to be updated to use the new link...
<jussi01> ryanakca: ok.... who does that? you?
<ryanakca> I'll quickly update that page, but the template will have to wait until I get back from school
<jussi01> ryanakca: ok, great :)
<ryanakca> 3fixed
<ryanakca> s/3//
<jussi01> excellent :)
<Nightrose> hey folks :)
<Nightrose> amarok 2.2 beta 1 is tagged and about to be released
<Nightrose> is there a way it can still be considered for karmik?
<Nightrose> 2.1.1 is pretty good already but 2.2 will bring lots of improvements and with the release of beta 1 we are in freeze now
<Nightrose> http://padoca.wordpress.com/2009/09/01/amarok-2-2-reloaded-revamped-rethinked-reeverything/  has a review to consider
<Riddell> Nightrose: about to be released means on Friday isn't it?
<Nightrose> jep
<Riddell> Nightrose: it depends on the schedule for 2.2 final
<Nightrose> current plan is beta 2 on september 14th and final september 28th
<Nightrose> but that might slip of course a little
<Riddell> that could work, would be in time for our beta
<Nightrose> what would be needed from our side?
<Nightrose> any specific dates that need to be met?
<Riddell> don't be later than 28th :)
<Nightrose> hehe ok - i'll poke the guys
<Riddell> it'll need to go through the FFe process
<Riddell> is there a list of release blocker bugs?
<Nightrose> i'll have a look - so far there is no blocker list
<Nightrose> Riddell: i'll get you a blocker list by tonight somehow
<shtylman> Riddell: :)
<davmor2> shtylman: did you get my bug about the installer icon not being in the default folderview?
<shtylman> davmor2: nope
<davmor2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/422667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422667 in ubiquity "Ubiquity-kde should be displayed in the default folderview on kubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> davmor2: yeah, I know what causes that but I think we'll just live with it for this alpha
<davmor2> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> davmor2: after logging in my laptop don't register keystrokes unless you hold it down for a second, have you seen that at all?#
<davmor2> Riddell: no not at all.  But I haven't tried the very latest iso on Kubuntu yet give me half an hour I'll let you know
<Riddell> davmor2: actually it started happening a few days ago after an upgrade, and it happened in gnome too
<davmor2> Riddell: it might be a screwy upgrade then I've not had any issues using the system from live,alternate or installed
<jussi01> who was it that was saying that you can at least create a usb with kde's USB creator? I cant....
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Do you want to reject the one with .pyc and I'll upload a new one?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: btw, did you say that you had a version number for this release?
<ghostcube> helo humans O/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Rejected.
<JontheEchidna> ok, so no pyc files in the upstream source, the problem must occur on build
<JontheEchidna> Would a DEB_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE := .pyc fix it?
<ScottK> No.  That just keeps them from being turned into tgz's.
<ScottK> You may need to rm them somewhere.
<ScottK> Not sure why you got them.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<davmor2> Riddell: in live cd mode I've just gone into terminal and everything is fine :(  Must be your system
<Riddell> yes I think it's something specific to my system
<Riddell> and it's fine before I log in so it's something starting at the log in that's the issue
<davmor2> Riddell: time for a new laptop I think :)
<davmor2> Riddell: iso will need respinning :(
<Riddell> davmor2: why?
<davmor2> Riddell: grub2 fixes and ubiquity
<Riddell> mm, so I see
<ghostcube> hmmm is grub2 so gaood as its wriiten in the wild :D
<ghostcube> only read about it not tested so far
<bakkdoor> hi
<ScottK> Riddell: What do you think about a -meta upload for us while we wait?  http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/263808/
<davmor2> ScottK: get your requests in soon :)
<ScottK> That's what I'm doing.
<ScottK> davmor2: Riddell's on Ubuntu Release, so he can OK it.
<ghostcube> anyone needs the cpp code for an windows skype trojan ?
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> an firm in swiss made it
<ghostcube> *company
<ScottK> No, but I probalby wouldn't admit it in a logged channel if I did.
<ghostcube> its already on news
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> you can grab it in .nl
<ghostcube> no secret anymore
<ghostcube> i wouldnt tell if i only knew it lol
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah go for it
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded.
<Riddell> ScottK: I just added kubuntu-docs back to the seed, maybe another -meta upload to add that?
<ScottK> Crap. Go for it.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm going to take a nap.  All yours.
<ScottK> Riddell: casper didn't make the publisher run (which it looks like didn't happen anyway) so I guess there's plenty of time.  Still want me to update kubuntu-meta again?
<bakkdoor> Riddell: have you checked out my packages yet? :)
<Riddell> bakkdoor: just in the process
<bakkdoor> Riddell: alright, cool
<ScottK> Riddell: I have the updated kubuntu-meta (with docs) ready.  Still want it?
<Riddell> ScottK: I've already uploaded it
<Riddell> you're ment to be napping
<ScottK> Right.  Back to that then.
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: 0.9.0
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: kk, I'm testing out some buildsystem and packaging fixes to try to get .pyc outta the install
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: python_install in the cmake generates the pycs
<yuriy> i'm not really sure i got all the cmake stuff right anyways, especially for docs
<JontheEchidna> I'm taking the "mimic guidance-power-manager's install system"
<JontheEchidna> approach to fixing it
<yuriy> hmm, i should look at that, i was only looking at system-config-printer as an example
<Riddell> bakkdoor: installs and runs
<Riddell> bakkdoor: packaging looks out of sync compared with ours/debian's from hardy but I guess if it works that's the important thing
 * JontheEchidna sets a build running and goes off for a bit
<bakkdoor> Riddell: alright, cool, good to know
<Riddell> bakkdoor: no comments otherwise, looks good
<Riddell> bakkdoor: of course the jaunty or karmic versions will be more complex as it'll need to conflict or do something sensible with KDE 4 kdepim
<bakkdoor> Riddell: alright. i'm currently working on something different, but when i've packaged enterprise 4 for jaunty, i'll inform you :)
<Riddell> oh enterprise 4 shouldn't be hard
<Riddell> it's the kde 3 and 4 versions conflicting that would be fiddly
<bakkdoor> Riddell: oh, you meant 3.5
<bakkdoor> Riddell: true. but we're currently thinking on packaging enterprise 4 first. don't know about 3.5 for jaunty, maybe later
<davmor2> Riddell: 151 update on todays iso
<Riddell> davmor2: compared to when?
<davmor2> Riddell: I don't know it's just todays iso :)
<davmor2> 151 updates just sounded high
<Riddell> this is kpackagekit notifying?
<davmor2> Riddell: yes
 * seele runs around like a crazy person
<seele> was there something i was supposed to do? i've lost my todo list to life
<Riddell> some combination of job, uni, teaching, running KDE, running KDE usability, helping Kubuntu?
<Riddell> oh and getting married somewhere in there?
<seele> yeah
<seele> but the who married thing isnt taking up any time
<seele> *whole
<seele> and you forgot OpenUsability, the SoU wraps up this month
<seele> wah
 * seele goes back to bed
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: I'm attempting switching from python_install to regular CMake install, as g-pm and system-config-printer also use that
 * Nightrose hands seele a GTD book and rememberthemilk
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> seele: got a wedding planner?
<Nightrose> weddings not taking up any time is amazing
<Nightrose> or just a nice mom? :F
<seele> Nightrose: i got remember the milk, i just hadnt put everything in it yet :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<seele> Nightrose: wedding planner + mother, so i've got nothing to do :)
<Nightrose> awesome
<seele> yeah
<seele> otherwise it would have been down to the courthouse and notice cards, not some fancy party
<Nightrose> hehe
<maco> one of my old roommates said her uncle was always getting married and divorced and married again. eventually her grandmother hypothesized that he just liked the big wedding receptions, so she started throwing him really big birthday parties every year. hasnt remarried since.
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: yay, no more .pyc and as a bonus userconfig still works :P
 * JontheEchidna pushes changes to bzr and prepares a new upload
<seele> maco: haha
<ambergris> hi. i'm trying to figure out how to keep the latest knetworkmanager package, which came with 4.3.1, to stop crashing on me. according to the bug report, this bug has been fixed, but we're getting a package of older source. can anyone confirm this for me?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: ok. why don't we install pyc's though? wouldn't that make startup faster for everyone?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ScottK says we don't
<JontheEchidna> rather, that we don't want to do that
<JontheEchidna> maybe stuff bytecompiles different on different arches or something
<JontheEchidna> but I tend to trust his judgement on pythonish things. Well, on other things too, but...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, yuriy: fixed userconfig uploaded
<JontheEchidna> congrats userconfig team :)
<yuriy> \o/
<yuriy> as to your version question btw, it would be nice if LP displayed bzr tags mor prominently
<yuriy> s/mor/more
 * JontheEchidna nods
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: thanks for putting in the work on packaging and the FFe
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: you're welcome
<nixternal> anyone here on the SRU?
<JontheEchidna> thanks for finishing up the kde4 port, for that matter
<nixternal> what's up with apturl this morning?
<nixternal> thought we were in a freeze :)
 * yuriy is confused what exactly is frozen considering the yet to come ayatana and xsplash stuff
<JontheEchidna> currently all of main is frozen for the next alpha release, but apparently they had time before the next iso build to sneak stuff in, adding apturl to the cd seed
<JontheEchidna> then there's feature freeze which can be bypassed with the appropriate exceptions
<JontheEchidna> this seems to explain the reasons for doing xsplash after FF: http://www.netsplit.com/2009/09/02/making-a-splash/
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: yeah i read that, that's what i'm poking fun at
<seele> can someone send me a screenshot of the ayatana notification patch and what it looks like next to our regular notifications?
<seele> besides some notifications having actions and others not, there is no reason why there should be any other noticable differences between notifications
<seele> especially in position
<seele> i have no idea how different the visual design is, but if it is a lot, then that is a problem too
<yuriy> i think there was a screenshot in agateau's email
<yuriy> http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/tmp/ayatana-notification.png no regular notifications on there though
<agateau> seele: active notifications shows stacked to the systray, as before
<seele> ah missed that
<seele> agateau: and so any notification which doesnt have an action will use the ayatana thing and if they do then they use systray?
<agateau> seele: yes
<agateau> that's what the patch does
<seele> agateau: is it by notification type or application?
 * agateau would really like to now seele opinion on this
<agateau> a notification is considered "passive" if it does not have any associated action
<agateau> so an app could fire both types
<seele> ok so notifications for the same app could be split between these two forms?
<agateau> yes
<seele> and you could potentially have notifications happening at the same time which divides the user's attention?
<agateau> true
<yuriy> what's the source package for knm in karmic?
<agateau> seele: maybe they could be positioned at the same place as active notifications and "pushed up" when an active notification is shown?
<seele> it still looks completely different
<seele> can we create a systray popup theme so it looks like the ayatana one?
<seele> really, i was expecting that these things were going to look the same, work together, except one would be clickable and the other one wouldnt
<agateau> seele: both are using Plasma themes
<agateau> but not the same elements
<seele> the point is that they look like different objects
<seele> they dont look related
<agateau> I thought using the tooltip for passive notifications would look lighter
<agateau> we could maybe patch plasma to use tooltips as well
<seele> the tooltip yes, but the actual popup dialog looks completely different from the ayatana popup
 * agateau thinks it would be very growl like
<agateau> what do you mean with popup dialog?
<agateau> the extender which contains the active notifications?
<seele> i guess? i dont know the names of these things
<agateau> the extender is the "container" of the active notifications
<agateau> it's what gets toggled by the (i) icon
<seele> and the container is what is displayed when the notification is first displayed and then the info is in a tooltip?
<agateau> not exactly
<agateau> extenders are generic containers: they are used for powerdevil and the calendar for example
<agateau> and they can be stacked
<agateau> the systray uses extenders to show its notifications
<agateau> and extenders come with a specific look to make you think they slide in and out of the panel
<agateau> and since they can be dragged around, they have a title bar and a close (x) button
<Riddell> hum, openoffice.org-kde isn't on the CD
<seele> agateau: right, but the point is the notification doesnt look like the tooltip which is what the ayatana notification looks like
<seele> they need to look the same
<seele> i dont knwo if that means changing what the kde notifications look like or the ayatana notifications look like
<agateau> seele: would you be interested in trying to make active notifications look like tooltips?
<seele> but if we stack them like you suggested, then they will look mismatched and unrelated
<seele> agateau: that isn't a decision i can make. systray look and feel is controlled by the plasma project
<agateau> this is what I meant with "growl like" :)
 * agateau looks for a screenshot
<agateau> The goal of this is to experiment with new ways to display notifications,
<agateau> this would not be the default configuration
<agateau> found a screenshot: http://apcmag.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/adium_growl.jpg
<yuriy> i think it may make sense, with the ayatana experience enabled, to have action-ful notifications display the same as passive ones
<seele> you can't really get full effect if the design is only partially working
<agateau> yuriy: that would mean queuing active notifications... not sure we want this
<seele> yuriy: you mean just use the ayatana notifications for everything if it is turned on?
<yuriy> seele: pretty much. agateau: hmm... or growl like stacking as you were saying?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: currently it's in plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<seele> yuriy: you know.. that's probably better than having mismatched notifications
<seele> since it is for testing reasons and not on by default
<agateau> seele: so, what would you advice?
<seele> some notifications might be written awkward because actions are removed, but that's a risk of trying something in development
<seele> agateau: i think all or none, as yuriy suggested
<seele> enabling the ayatana notifcations should handle ALL notifications and the actions get dropped
<yuriy> why can't you have actions on tooltip-looking notifications though?
<seele> 1) it will make the notificatione xperience more consistent
<seele> 2) it will allow us to get feedback regarding no actions on noticfications which normally have them
<agateau> yuriy: one of the specific aspect of the ayatana notifications is that they fade out when you mouse over them
<agateau> seele: ok, I can do this
<agateau> but this is a bit different from what has been discussed at UDS
<agateau> I would like to have ScottK input on this as well
<seele> ah well maybe we should have a meeting to discuss this then
<seele> i just dont see a benefit to splitting the notifications even if it is for a test
<agateau> seele: yes
<seele> espeially if it is a test
<agateau> seele: I see your point
<seele> i think the main concern was if it was default or not
<seele> which it will not be, we will stick with the kde notifications by default
<seele> but i am one person
<agateau> true
<agateau> how do one schedule a meeting?
 * agateau is still new to some of kubuntu practices
<seele> go to doodle.com and pick a week with some date/times
<seele> send the meeting link in an email to kubuntu-devel and state why you want the meeting and allow people who want to participate schedule when they are available
<seele> or.. we could continue this on the mailing list, but i think talking real-time is easier
<agateau> ok, but we better hurry if we want this done before ui freeze
<seele> or we could just get relevant people together on IRC without scheduling a public meeting
<seele> me Riddell ScottK yuriy.. not sure who else.. rgreening Nightrose nixternal maybe
<agateau> yes
<agateau> I have to go now :/
 * ScottK reads the backscroll
<agateau> will you still be online in 2 or 3 hours?
<seele> yes, i have a meeting i'm about to go to but should be back in 3 hours and available for 2-3 hours
<agateau> ok, will come back then
<Nightrose> i will not have time for a meeting until in a week - feel free to have one without me though
 * Nightrose is all booked for the next week :(
<Riddell> I'm away next Mon-Wed too
<seele> ScottK: will you be around in a few hours?
<ScottK> seele: For values up to ~4, yes.
<seele> ScottK: 4 hours or 16:00? ;)
<ScottK> seele: 4 hours.
<seele> ok
<seele> any comment on what agateau and i discussed? he said what i suggested wasnt what was decided at uds
<seele> i think at uds you talked about splitting the notifications, but looking at the differences, i dont think it is a good solution
 * ScottK still reading.
<seele> it would be better to enable ayatana notifications for all notifications isntead of splitting them, for the previously enumerated reasons
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: fyi, what really needs work is investigating the remaining bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager that I haven't moved over to the new package name, seeing whether or not they still apply with the new applet
<JontheEchidna> but I'm glad you think that the networkmanagement bugs are in good shape ^_^
<yuriy> that was just looking down the status column on that page : )
<JontheEchidna> you want a status column to look down? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
<ScottK> seele: My view is that as long as it's not by default, maintainable, and the opt-in isn't too obnoxious then what notifications do in "Ayatana mode" is up to them.
<ScottK> seele: Part of the advantage for Ayatana in agreeing to not be on by default was that gives them more freedom to be experimental.
<JontheEchidna> kdebase/workspace bugs... not in such good shape, however
<seele> ScottK: ok cool. i figured the "not default" thing was what was important, not what ayatana does when it gets turned on
 * ScottK doesn't even want to think about what Ayatana does when it gets turned on.
<ScottK> Sorry.  Couldn't be helped.
<ScottK> seele: Not default and patched in such a way as to not cause a significant maintenance burden for us.
<seele> ScottK: i think agateau said it was part of his job duty to maintain it so it shouldn't cost us anything
<ScottK> seele: In general that's correct and from his description it sounds reasonably well designed.  In theory he might have done a ugly enough patch to make it a lot harder to touch the package for any reason.
<ScottK> I'm reasonably confident that part is fine even before I look.
<seele> ScottK: ok cool
<seele> eek, got to run to a meeting
<ScottK> seele: From a design perspective think the opt-in process is what we should care about the most.
<ScottK> OK.  See you.
<rgreening> hey all
<EagleScreen> hello
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: ooh!
<EagleScreen> I have recently installed Kubuntu 9.10 daily snapshot
<EagleScreen> Why is not Arora installed by default?
<EagleScreen> isn't it the default web browser?
<JontheEchidna> nope, not any more. It still should be on the CD, though
<Riddell> it's not on the CD
<JontheEchidna> dvd? I seem to recall it being available somewhere
<Riddell> yes DVD
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu-firefox-installer installs apturl and a lof of gtk libraries, is it intended?
<Riddell> firefox is gtk
<EagleScreen> yes I know, but those all libraries are not necessary to install and run Firefox
<nixternal> out of the blue IM job deals...I like that
<EagleScreen> kubuntu-firefox-installer has installed more then 100 packages
<JontheEchidna> apturl recently got a kde port, so ubufox should not bring in quite so much gnome in the near future
<JontheEchidna> ubufox was pulling in apturl, which pulled in synaptic, which pulled in half of gnome
<EagleScreen> kubuntu-firefox-installer has installed ubufox, synaptic, gnome-app-install and more... more than 100 packages related to Gnome/Gtk
<JontheEchidna> but it's not really anything new, the problem's been there since intrepid
<EagleScreen> I think the order to install Firefox in kubuntu-firefox-installer is very bad
<JontheEchidna> I would imagine that now, with apturl-kde, that ubufox could be fixed right after alpha5 is released
<EagleScreen> I think ubufox and apturl shouldn't be installed in Kubuntu, ubufox is a recomend, not a dependency
<EagleScreen> then finally will Firefox be the default web browser?
<ScottK> No.
<EagleScreen> Konqueror?
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Karmic +1 we'll no doubt review it again.
<EagleScreen> why have you kicked Arora?
<JontheEchidna> It's not better enough than Konqeuror to justify taking away all the KDE integration from the default browser, plus there are other developing solutions that we want to let develop
<JontheEchidna> then in the future we can re-evaluate and chose a long-term default so that we don't have to switch defaults every release
<JontheEchidna> but for now we will stick with what works, and include it on the DVD for those that want it
<JontheEchidna> *and include arora
<EagleScreen> is apturl-kde for Konqueror or Firefox?
<Nightrose> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/userprefs.cgi?tab=saved-searches has a search for amarok bugs targeted for fixing for 2.2 - none of them are really hard release blocker as far as i can tell from quickly checking but those with very high and high priority should be fixed if somehow possible
<bmunger> guys, I reinstalled my kubuntu karmic installation and akregator still does the same thing on both machines
<bmunger> nobody has touched my bug report except one person to discredit my report
<yuriy> hmm wow zypper is pretty slow. don't get what SUSE people got all excited about
<Nightrose> yuriy: if you are using a recent version the answer is: "it was much slower before"
<Nightrose> ;-)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Debian copyright needs the license of the cmake stuff you added.
<ScottK> I'm going to have to reject it again.
<JontheEchidna> ah, damn. didn't think about that
<agateau> seele: ping
<seele> agateau: yo
<seele> agateau: i talked to scott, he's ok with doing full ayatana notifications as long as kde is default
<seele> so i think we should go with that
<ScottK> seele: I think we do need a meeting to discuss Riddell's Kopete systray icon change.  That's generated some discussion.
<seele> ScottK: wow another email thread i missed?
<ScottK> No, mostly feedback here.
<seele> ah
<seele> what did he want to do?
<ScottK> He made it go away.
<agateau> seele: another thing about this:
<ScottK> Some people didn't like that.
<agateau> the plasma systray also contains progress info for file operations
<seele> ScottK: confused. what do you mean he made it go away? that kopete runs as an application and has no system tray entry?
<ScottK> Initially I blamed agateau's patches, but after a couple of repetitions, I've managed to remember it was Riddell
<agateau> :D
<ScottK> seele: Something like that.
<seele> agateau: yeah.. which also has notifications tied to it in some way
 * ScottK doesn't use it, so no idea of the details.
<seele> Riddell: why do you want to do that?
<agateau> seele: I think they are notification and job progress are different enough so that we can keep job progress as they are right now
<ScottK> He doesn't like systray icons.
<seele> and kopete has an option to not have a systemtray icon i think
<yuriy> i don't use kopete, but my 2c: if we have the messaging indicator and/or notifications with actions that don't go away, kopete should not have a systray icon
<seele> or at least minimize to systray
<ScottK> yuriy: I think the jury is still out about it the indicator stuff should be enabled by default or not.
<seele> yuriy: how do you access your buddy list if you don't have a message which brings up the kopete window?
<agateau> seele: if you have message indicator, you can click the kopete entry in it
<agateau> (that is, when I managed to fix the bug rgreening reported)
<seele> is the message indicator on by default?
<ScottK> seele: It is now "for testing"
<seele> and what about people who dont want to use the message indicator?
<ScottK> agateau: How do I get to the MI to do this if I have no pending messages?
<yuriy> seele: with a taskbar entry just like any other window
<agateau> ScottK: if an app supports mi,
<seele> yuriy: i dont have task bar entries for any of my service apps
<agateau> it appears in the mi menu as soon as it is started
<seele> so skype, quassel, kopete, and kontact do not appear in my taskbar unless i have the window open
<ScottK> agateau: I thought the mi menu only appeared if there was something pending?
<agateau> ScottK: the mi is a plasmoid, so it's always there,
<ScottK> Oh.
<agateau> the menu never appears on its own, you have to click on the icon
<agateau> but this menu contains entries for applications,
<agateau> which themselves contains entries for their indicators
<agateau> actually, my gnome colleagues are working on the v2 of the messaging api
<seele> what is the benefit of aggregating all of the incoming messages in a single indicator again? because you want to remove the icons for applications?
<agateau> the idea is to: reduce the clutter in the systray (hence Riddell changes I guess),
<seele> i almost think the apple dock philosophy of "always on" is good, especially for messages because you always have application icons so you could use them to indicate new messages
<agateau> and provide a way for applications to give the user more detailed info
<ScottK> agateau: OK.  I understand why I don't see it then.  My Karmic system is plasma-netbook and it doesn't have the MI widget on the panel.
<agateau> seele: that's a part of the v2 api,
<agateau> making it possible for messaging apps to always be present in the menu,
<seele> agateau: that's a completely different design, how could it be version 2
<agateau> even when not started,
<seele> one you have all your applications visually available and the other you dont
<agateau> it's still in a menu which you have to open
<agateau> in v1 it worked like this:
<agateau> an mi-enabled app starts,
<agateau> it appears as a first level entry in the mi menu,
<agateau> and can add 2nd level entries to this menu (the indicators)
<agateau> in v2, it's the same,
<agateau> except the app entry is always there, even if the app is not started,
<agateau> clicking the entry starts the app
<seele> is it supposed to replace the application menu?
<agateau> but current kde implementation is v1
<agateau> seele: no,
<agateau> it's only for messaging needs
<Nightrose> how many of the people wanting to take away kopete's systray icon actually use kopete daily?
<ScottK> When do we see v2 agateau?
<seele> i'm not sure why you would go to the message indicator to open the application. or only if an app had a message you didnt see?
<seele> what is the benefit or purpose of putting an application link in the message indicator?
<agateau> ScottK: when ted is done with the glib version :)
<agateau> seele: I guess it's about giving you the same way to reach the app, started or not
<seele> but why would you want to do that?
<agateau> s/the same/a permanent/
<seele> why would i think of going to the message indicator to start an app?
<seele> it indicates if there are messages, if there are none then i dont care about that app
<seele> and if there are none, then i dont care about the indicator either
<agateau> seele: (don't tell anyone, but sometimes it's hard to follow Canonical Design team thinkings)
 * seele falls over
 * agateau hopes it didn't hurt
<agateau> kwwii: here?
<agateau> kwwii: maybe you can share some insights about the v2 messaging api?
 * agateau looks for the wiki page url
<agateau> seele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<seele> agateau: is v2 in future work?
<agateau> seele: I heard they want to get it in before ui freeze,
<agateau> but I doubt this is going to happen
<seele> huh.. it says that apps should always be in the menu but not why
<agateau> seele: I seem to recall you know Ted Gould?
<seele> agateau: i do
<seele> i'm going to just write an email to the list, maybe someone can answer there
<agateau> seele: you might want to bug him, he is the developer of libindicate and the gnome ui for messaging menu
<agateau> seele: just to come back quickly to notifications, are you ok with progress info still being displayed stacked to the systray in the Ayatana version?
<seele> agateau: yeah, it's only a minor issue
<seele> if for some reason we would switch to ayatana permamently, ithat would have to be changed somehow
<seele> but for karmic testing it's fine
<agateau> ok thanks
<a|wen> anything particular anyone want tested during a jaunty -> karmic update? ... while i'm at it
<ScottK> a|wen: Perfect time since that's a test for the ISO tracker.
<a|wen> oh, very true :) ... i'll report there
<seele> hmm.. sent a mail to ayatana and it didnt show up yet
<seele> ayatana@lists.launchpad.net, right?
<NCommander> Riddell, ping?
<agateau> seele: I received it
<NCommander> Anyone around who can 1. review a change in bzr 2. upload that change?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2 | Source imported
<kwwii> agateau: hey
<agateau> kwwii: hey,
<kwwii> well, if you are going to have an icon for new email, and chat, etc, you might as well aggregrate them
<kwwii> the problem is the difference between a users idea of an application and whether they can be open or started, etc
<agateau> I think seele main interrogation was why application entries were being turned into launchers
<kwwii> it all goes back to the idea of representing presence in such and not thinking in terms of opening apps and managing which ones are active
<kwwii> that was one of the bigger decisions, I think
<kwwii> after we decided to have the menu there was a lot of dicussion about that
<kwwii> if you have the menu and see an entry which is inactive, you might as well be able to click on it and start the app, etc
<kwwii> I tried to follow the discussion but stayed out if it mainly
<kwwii> honestly, I like the way kde has done things in the past and it has never been a problem for me
<kwwii> our system-tray is so much more leaner than MS it works fine if you ask me
<agateau> i am also not sure v2 api will be ready for karmic, what do you think?
<kwwii> I bet that makes seele itch :p
<kwwii> no idea about the current status of anything really...my long vacation in france kinda obscured my view of things :p
<agateau> :)
<agateau> read your blog, your vision of Cannes people made me laugh quite a bit
<agateau> :)
<kwwii> I had the time and the experience to really get a good view I think
<seele> agateau: regarding mac_v's response, does he mean that it isn't just an indicator but more like a dashboard which handles more than missed messages?
 * seele heads to aikido
 * agateau reads
<agateau> seele: yes, v2 can do a bit more:
<agateau> it is expected that applications will be able to add what I would call action entries in addition to indicators,
<agateau> actions like "check for new mails" or "open contact list"
<agateau> this is from memory, I think the design team provided examples which felt more useful
<kwwii> right, the point was to open an app with presence specific actions
<agateau> sorry, network went out
<agateau> anyway, it's time to go to sleep
<spstarr> do we have the latest knetworkmanager in kubuntu? if not, i would strongly suggest bumping to it since WPA2 seems to work on it now
<Riddell> spstarr: we have svn1013816 from 11 days ago
<spstarr> Riddell: might be too old ?
<spstarr> since I installed kubuntu a few days ago, the packaged version didnt work for me at all
<spstarr>    /usr/local/kde4/bin/knetworkmanager --version
<spstarr> Qt: 4.6.0
<spstarr> KDE: 4.3.66 (KDE 4.3.66 (KDE 4.4 >= 20090828))
<spstarr> KNetworkManager: v0.8
<spstarr> regardless if im using trunk, the new knm works
<Riddell> we can take a new snapshot after the alpha tomorrow, I need to fix up the translations for it anyway
<spstarr> :)
<Riddell> Nightrose: pointing me at saved-searches won't do any good unless you give me your account details (which would be a very bad idea)
<spstarr> Riddell: I do note, Kubuntu makes my thinkpad work better, the brightness keys work, other things work even with my build of KDE on top, im glad im 'home' :)
<Riddell> I'd like to see brightness keys work better with shiny notifications
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-03
<EagleScreen> brightness keys don't work in karmic in my laptop
<EagleScreen> it is an Acer aspire 2920
<EagleScreen> suspend to RAM key neitherg
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: for copyrights, would adding the new copyright holder (Riddell) and extending Sime's copyright date to 2007 be sufficient?
<EagleScreen> thay work in Gnome, so KDE specific problem?
<spstarr> EagleScreen: I didn't try suspend to disk/ram yet, I know if i switch GPU to AMD it will fail, the intel GPU should work
<EagleScreen> i mean about keys (hotkeys)
<EagleScreen> my laptop suspend well my powerdevil applet
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: are all those cmake modules really needed in the source? shouldn't they be / aren't they global somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> mm, probably
<JontheEchidna> cmakelists.txt should not include that dir then, which is why I added it in the first place, hoping to fix things
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The killer was the license not being in there.   The other adjustments are good, but not essential
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So I guess that's a long winded yes.
<JontheEchidna> *mm, probably not
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ok, since the licensing stuff is ok now I've uploaded. I'll remove the stuff in bzr for the next release though
<yuriy> ok
<yuriy> what was wrong with licensing? i had a copyright file in there AFAIR
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: packaging licensing
<JontheEchidna> the cmake modules weren't documented in debian/copyright
<yuriy> oh
<JontheEchidna> an oversight on my part
<JontheEchidna> So are we going to try to get this in kde svn as extragear?
<JontheEchidna> ooh, needs a Messages.sh for translations support
<yuriy> oh? there's something needed other than the i18n()s?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, there's a Messages.sh script needed for generating the templates
<yuriy> also yeah that's the plan... or at least should import it into the branch in playground for now
<JontheEchidna> i18n()s mark stuff for translation, this script generates the templates
<JontheEchidna> should be a 5 minute job, I should have checked for that before I uploaded...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: happen to know the record for amount of rejections in a day?
<ScottK> Nope.
<JontheEchidna> I think that the MIR people will want translation support before they'll promote, so might as well reject it again
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Want me to reject it again?
<ScottK> OK
<JontheEchidna> this should only be a 5 minute job
<JontheEchidna> well, have to testbuild stuff too, so that'll take longer
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Rejected.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks
 * JontheEchidna steals g-p-m's messages.sh
<JontheEchidna> hmm, why won't this work
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok. I got it
 * ScottK will be back in a bit.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: did you mean to change the topic in kde-devel?
<ScottK> Crap.
<ScottK> Thanks.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Karmic Alpha 5 testing needed: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: new userconfig in New, too
<JontheEchidna> I am wondering if we want to keep around the KDE3 version of KNetworkManager at all
<JontheEchidna> - It is unmaintained, and probably doesn't work past wired connections with NM 0.8
<JontheEchidna> -If one was going to use an alternate NM frontend, they might as well go for nm-applet since they'd have to use a separate toolkit already, and nm-applet is better than the kde3 applet anyways
<ScottK> I'd kill it
 * JontheEchidna wonders how much of a consensus/discussion that sort of decision requires
<JontheEchidna> btw, Debian has made the new KNetworkManager a binary package of plasma-widget-networkmanagement named network-manager-kde, so we'd have to kill the KDE3 one before we can next merge
<spstarr> KDE 3 is dead anyway ;)
<spstarr> (I'd like to think so!)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You didn't add the license info to debian/copyright
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: huu?
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. I removed the directory as it was unneeded
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> http://pastebin.com/f5a1f3dee
<ScottK> That's the debdiff
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot to undo the copyright changes
<JontheEchidna> not my day :(
<ScottK> 4
<ScottK> Rejected
<JontheEchidna> Back on the subject of NM, I'd imagine we dont' want to be shipping the silly placeholder NM plasma widget in the final release
<JontheEchidna> so it'd be good to separate the plasma-widget-networkmanagement package like debian so that we can seed the tray applet but not the placeholder widget
<JontheEchidna> but then, we gotta axe kde3 KNM. It looks like it's days are numbered
<ScottK> What happens on upgrades?
<JontheEchidna> from 3->4?
<JontheEchidna> all config lost, unfortunately :(
<JontheEchidna> userconfig back in New
<JontheEchidna> maybe we can hack up a KNM3->4 script for 10.04 (for LTS->LTS upgrades)?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> yuriy, txwikinger_work: congrats guys, userconfig is really, finally in
<ScottK> Still needs to get through binary New.....
<JontheEchidna> It's a bit how awesomely pathetic it is that it took 3 men 2 years and 5 uploads to get userconfig kde4'd
<JontheEchidna> *1 year
<JontheEchidna> One year and 29 days
<spstarr> really nice seeing PolicyKit in KDE now
<spstarr> it just merged into trunk
<ScottK> There it is.  Back in New again.
<JontheEchidna> Am I correct in assuming that this will need a new MIR?
<ScottK> I think it's a safe bet.
<ScottK> Do we need it in Main for Karmic?
<JontheEchidna> the goal is to replace kuser with it by default
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Definitely a MIR then.
<JontheEchidna> Since it's: a) integrated with System Settings b) Easier to use c) doesn't have a toolbar with two icons that look like they jumped out of windows 3.1 :P
 * ScottK nods
<JontheEchidna> KAuth support for KDE 4.4 would be awesome, but that's probably a 10.04 goal
<JontheEchidna> s/probably/most definitely
 * JontheEchidna is bad about using probably where a better word would be... better
<spstarr> JontheEchidna: its already in k3b
<JontheEchidna> I was talking more about KAuth support in userconfig, should have been more specific
<JontheEchidna> but that's cool too :)
<spstarr> JontheEchidna: i don't see why that can't happen :)
<ScottK> Come on folks.  We really need some ISO testing done ... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<spstarr> ScottK: i tested alpha 4 ;p
<spstarr> on 2 boxes :)
<spstarr> i had no crashes
<ScottK> spstarr: Great.  Please do the Alpha 5 ISOs now.
<spstarr> other then a bad CD burn which caused the live install to barf :)
<spstarr> ScottK: i can do so in a VirtualBox sure
<ScottK> Great.
<spstarr> what sort of testing needed?
<spstarr> i never tried the alternative CD
 * spstarr gets
<ScottK> Each of those images has as set of tests.  They are mostly installation/boot tests.
<spstarr> so that's where you get the daily builds from
<ScottK> We only do this testing for the milestone releases, but it's essentially the latest daily.
<spstarr> other than PulseAudio crashing like mad
<ScottK> You can always find the latest dailies on cdimages.ubunt.com.
<spstarr> [ 1363.030527] pulseaudio[3791] general protection ip:7f964d71ce70 sp:7fffbf737e10 error:0 in libc-2.10.1.so[7f964d6a7000+166000]
<ScottK> Shouldn't be any crashing pulseaudio here.
<spstarr> [ 1385.323064] pulseaudio[3829]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f96399c3dcd sp 00007fffe19836a0 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[7f963994e000+166000]
<spstarr> :/
<spstarr> oh it crashes alot for me with VirtualBox + KDE
<ScottK> Weird.
<spstarr> i will log a bug with dump i need the debug symbols for pluseaudio though
<spstarr> pulseaudio
<spstarr> pulseaudio-dbg should do it
<spstarr> [ 1620.868011] hda-intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x017f0900
<spstarr> hmm
<jussi01> pulse is of the devil. are we shipping it? o.O
<spstarr> not by default
<spstarr> but i installed it cause I can't use ALSA in VirtualBox + KDE
<spstarr> lock of /dev/dsp
<ScottK> spstarr: I need to get tosleep, but any of those ISO tests you can get through would be a big help.
<ScottK> Please file bugs if you find issues.
<spstarr> 13 mins i'll have the ISO :)
<ScottK> If you don't have an ISO tracker account, I'll enter any test results you have after I wake up.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<spstarr> im also working on plasma at the moment since i want to add Get New Hot Stuff to my plasmoid for KDE 4.4
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Have a good night.
<spstarr> nite
<nareshov> ah
<nareshov> was wondering how #kubuntu-devel became so small
<nareshov> lo
<nareshov> l
<spstarr> ScottK: checking ISO integrity (amd64 Alternative CD)
<spstarr> ScottK: oh Alternative is text only?
<Blizzz> i upgraded to karmic this night. seems ok, except for mysql which won't start. known issue? mysql logs are empty, in syslog appears this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/264225/ any idea?
<jussi01> spstarr: yeah, thats the point of the alternative... :)
<Blizzz> solved. somehow mysql-server-5.x has not been updated during upgrade but removed, it seems. only the core package.
<spstarr> jussi01: I was thinking it was GUI mode with expert vs debian installer :)
<spstarr> but it failed
<jussi01> spstarr: ahh, its more for people with x issues etc imho
<spstarr> fsck died with exit status 4
<jussi01> :(
<spstarr> ScottK: Using alternative CD, use LVM, default w/o encryption, go though install .. reboots... fsck fails
<spstarr> ScottK: /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.  (exit status 4)
<spstarr> Superblock time is in future (maybe VirtualBox's fault with time?)
<spstarr> no other errors found
<spstarr> hmm
 * spstarr blames VirtualBox for this
<spstarr> haha same thing on reboot
<spstarr> that isn't good
 * spstarr adjusts some properties in vb
<spstarr> well, i got it to boot :)
<spstarr> may be false alarm (I had IO-APIC turned off since it can slow virtualization down, but maybe it broke timer) it boots
<spstarr> ScottK: 'Enable Strigi Desktop File Indexer'  -> Error: The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstrigiservice was not provided by any .service files <-- This doesn't work even in KDE trunk still, but its just broken period
<spstarr> actually
<spstarr> Kubuntu already has KDE PolicyKit supported, go to the k3bsetup option in systemsettings
<spstarr> you will get a nice popup dialog if you change something "Privileges are required to update permissions of devices and programs"
<Nightrose> Riddell: have another look ;-) bugzilla has a thing called search sharing
<Riddell> ooh so it does
<Riddell> "81 bugs found" beasties everywhere!
<Nightrose> hehe
<Riddell> no blockers though I see
<Nightrose> yea no single bug is a blocker right now - just too many non-blockers atm
<ubuntu> Riddell: ping me please
<davmor2> ubntu: ping
<davmor2> ubuntu:ping
<davmor2> Yay
<serzholino> Hi! KNetworkManager constantly crashes here in jaunty after upgrade from kde 4.3.0 to 4.3.1
<serzholino> Here is the backtrace http://paste.ubuntu.com/264354/
<serzholino> drkoni says it may be useful
<serzholino> Shoud i create bugreport?
<zorael> With asoundconf being removed from alsa-utils "in anticipation of the new GNOME volume control + pulse being more useful, allowing users to more easily control which sound card is used", what will Kubuntu use to change default alsa device? systemsettings -> multimedia works for xine, but for stuff that speaks directly to ALSA there doesn't seem to be an equavilent outside of asoundconf or manually toiling with .conf files
<zorael> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/376024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376024 in alsa-utils "alsa-utils missing asoundconf" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<zorael> environment-independent terminal tool(/script) removed in favor of GNOME-specific alternative ;/
<ghostcube> wow asoundconf isnt this needed if i place an .asoundconf in my homefolder to map the devices to alsa or off alsa
<ghostcube> ok then i definetly must use the debian sid packages again -_-
<zorael> technically you could modify the file manually; asoundconf just makes it easier
<ghostcube> ahhh ok
<ghostcube> sorry
<ghostcube> but isnt it a bit hard to wont fix this it wouldnt do any harm as i understand this correct
<ghostcube> cause if he should extract asoundconf from jaunty this wont be more helpful
<ghostcube> oO
<Sput> seele: just curious, what's KDE Usability's view point on the File menu? several apps are getting rid of it (replacing it by something that makes more sense), on the other hand users seem to expect a File menu on the top left somehow
<Sput> for Quassel, the naming doesn't make sense at all, and a menu called "Quassel" would be much better, probably
<Nightrose> Sput: we had that for amarok but it made problems on osx iirc
<Sput> Nightrose: my Amarok has an "Amarok" menu
<Sput> instead of "File"
<Sput> it's about the only app I know of that does this though
<Nightrose> hmmm Orville might have special cased it
<Sput> you can use menu hints for Mac
<Sput> in Qt
<Sput> if you use non-standard naming
<Riddell> it's better than "Engage" :)
<Nightrose> noooooooo :D
<Nightrose> Engage was awesome ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii: !
<kwwii> ;)
<Riddell> Nightrose: when seele saw that on Amarok she went into a corner to cry
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> sorry seele
 * Sput loved Engage
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what did you do to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha5/Kubuntu ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: messed it up pretty bad, that's what
<JontheEchidna> the page is still somewhere
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha5/Kubuntuold
<JontheEchidna> but then I was going to copy alpha4 over to alpha5 so that we didn't have to reupload attachements
<Riddell> is that possible?
<JontheEchidna> I'm not even sure
<Riddell> "A page with the name 'KarmicKoala/Alpha5/Kubuntu' already exists. Try a different name."
<Riddell> no it doesn't
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what I ran in to
<JontheEchidna> anyway, it's all back to the right page now
<JontheEchidna> just needs pics, plus documentation of features I missed
<nixternal> Riddell: do you need some release notes?
<Riddell> nixternal: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha5/Kubuntu needs updated
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how did you copy it in the end?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: edit Kubuntuold, crtl+c, make new page, crtl+v
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: For the next userconfig upload: userconfig: copyright-with-old-dh-make-debian-copyright
<JontheEchidna> Mm, noted.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Also shouldn't it depend on kdesudo?
<JontheEchidna> technically System Settings should, since it calls kdesudo with our patch
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.  It's actually in now.
<JontheEchidna> Yay
<nixternal> Riddell: I have to head out for about 30 minutes, and I will be back, but I have to do a MOTU Council meeting first and then i can update if needed, is that cool?
<Riddell> ok
<serzholino> KNetworkManager constantly crashes here in jaunty after upgrade from kde 4.3.0 to 4.3.1
<serzholino> Here is the backtrace http://paste.ubuntu.com/264354/
<Riddell> serzholino: I'll try and update knetworkmanager shortly, including for jaunty
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: did you see yesterday's discussion irt KDE3 KNM?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nope
<JontheEchidna> or earlier today, depending on your timezone I suppose
<serzholino> Riddell: thanks
<JontheEchidna> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/03/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t03:32 <- that's where the discussion was at
<Riddell> I do think we should scrap the KDE 3 version
<Riddell> I'm not terribly keen on renaming the packaging for the 10th time though especially since this frontend is ment to be just temporary before the plasmoid gets redone
<davmor2> Riddell: desktop is covered I need to come back to alternate though so could do with some help please :)
<yuriy_> any reason not to kill the kde3 version?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we're not renaming the source package, just splitting out the tray applet to network-manager-kde in our current source package
<JontheEchidna> this way we can seed the tray applet for 9.10 without having the silly placeholder plasmoid installed
<Riddell> easier just to not install the files for the placeholder
<Quintasan> hiho
<JontheEchidna> this is true
<JontheEchidna> that would also allow us to sync easier, since we wouldn't have to Replace: higher versions of the applet
<JontheEchidna> ^when we finally do sync with debian
 * maco stabbity kmail
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: which would?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: not installing the files in the first place, means we could sync easier
<JontheEchidna> when we finally do sync
<JontheEchidna> sync or merge, whatever it comes to
<Riddell> ok I'll do that now
<Riddell> I'll also remove kde 3 version
<Riddell> it'll still need a kconf update script to remove the plasmoid on upgrade though
<rgreening> YAY! buh-bye kde 3
 * rgreening drop-kiks it out of the room
<Riddell> all gone
<rgreening> * wheee
<JontheEchidna> userconfig MIR done: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportUserconfig
<maco> hey any of you use dimap in kmail?
<yuriy_> i do normally, but haven't used it since my laptop died a couple months ago
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: "nothing running as root"?
<JontheEchidna> oh, doh
<JontheEchidna> good catch
<maco> how do you force kmail to redownload the list of folders?
<maco> its only showing "inbox" on one account since it first downloaded the list when i wasnt on the vpn and thus got the wrong server. the only folder the two servers have in common is "inbox" so thats all its got. need to tell it to go pull the rest of the list of folders
<maco> im getting sick of having to delete the account and reconfigure it every couple days
<yuriy> checking mail on the account doesn't do it?
<JontheEchidna> Anybody wanna help me close 92 KNetworkManager-KDE3 bugs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/264442/
<JontheEchidna> There are some plasmoid issues I've seen mixed in, so it's not going to exactly be a mindless invalidationfest
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I hear yuriy is doing a hug day for that
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: here's a boilerplate response I cooked up then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264442/
<JontheEchidna> oh, his email links to the plasma widget's source package
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: might I suggest a switch of focus then?
<maco> yuriy: nope it only checks mail on inbox it doesnt download the folder list
<JontheEchidna> oh, that bugday is today
<sikor_sxe> hello, is it possible to get plasma-scriptengine-kimono for jaunty (kde 4.3.1 installed)?
<Riddell> sikor_sxe: does such a thing exist?
<sikor_sxe> Riddell: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3560
<sikor_sxe> and apt-get suggests it exists
<ScottK> Riddell: I just punted the no longer existing knetworkmanager off the dvd seed.
<Riddell> ScottK: ta
<ScottK> Got to make sure it stays dead.
<Riddell> sikor_sxe: oh that's plasma-scriptengine-ruby
<rgreening> kwwii: man that icon in ubs-creator-kde is niiiiiice! :)
<sikor_sxe> Riddell: no, i mean the c# bindings
<Riddell> sikor_sxe: dunno where the source for that is, it's not in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/scriptengines/
<sikor_sxe> weird :/
<Riddell> sikor_sxe: looks like it's in kdebindings
<Riddell> which is different from every other scriptengine, tsk
 * yuriy didn't realize he was doing anything. i just forwarded the regular n-m hugday email because i thought people might want to participate in that
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ah, ok :)
<yuriy> i mean, i'd be all for it, but I don't really have time
<maco> hrm also, ever since all the dimap folders on my machine just plain went missing every time i ok the kmail settings window it yells at me about those old directories not found, and i dont know why it still cares about them
<sikor_sxe> Riddell: actually, there seems to be nothing in the kdebindings-kde4 deb
<Riddell> sikor_sxe: that's just a meta package
<Riddell> and the name should be changed by the looks of it
<sikor_sxe> so, do you thing it is packaged somewhere in kubuntu?
<Riddell> sikor_sxe: try libplasma2.0-cil ?
<Riddell> that should be it
<Riddell> no idea if it works though
<sikor_sxe> thanks
<spstarr> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> spstarr: Pong.
<spstarr> ScottK: I didn't notice anything unusual so far
<ScottK> spstarr: What type of install did you do?
<spstarr> other then that fsck error, - which i think is due to VirtualBox timing  ScottK Alternative amd64 Kubuntu
<ScottK> spstarr: Great.  Was it the full disk option or manual partitioning?
<spstarr> ScottK: went full disk option + LVM w/o encryption
<ScottK> Thanks.
<spstarr> ScottK: manual i tried then aborted, and then did the above option
<ScottK> spstarr: I've marked it in the ISO tracker.  Thanks.  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2973/63
<Riddell> ScottK, seele, nixternal, JontheEchidna, Nightrose, rgreening, agateau: how does next thursday evening suit for a meeting?
<spstarr> i can reinstall using manual if you like
 * spstarr fires up VM
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: should be fine for me
<nixternal> Riddell: works for me
<agateau> Riddell: evening in which timezone?
<Riddell> agateau: ours
<ScottK> spstarr: It looks like manual has been done.  Pick one of the ones with no result yet: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/2973
<Riddell> say 21UTC
<Nightrose> Riddell: should work
<agateau> Riddell: fine with me
<rgreening> Riddell: good
<spstarr> ScottK: note I did not press F6 to enable "Expert mode" itself just the default expert alternative preseed setup
<ScottK> OK
<jussi01> Hrm, does anyone else lose Icons in open office when using the obsidian coast theme?
<ScottK> Riddell: That's a bit of a complicated time for me.
<spstarr> ScottK: that shouldn't make a difference though other than more verbose option choices
 * ScottK nods
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm free any time after 19:30UTC
<ScottK> Urgh.
 * ScottK tries TZ math.
<seele> ScottK: -4 i think?
 * ScottK is available for sure until 2000UTC
<ScottK> seele: It is.
<seele> I'm only available after 19:30 because of class
<ScottK> 20 - 21 I need ~30 minutes to pick up one kid from school.
<ScottK> I'm available after 0300 UTC.
<seele> i can do before 18:00
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you do it during the day your time?
<Riddell> ScottK: I can, I'm going out at 17:00UTC
<spstarr> hmm, thats what it wants eh
<seele> Riddell: hot date? :)
<spstarr> Guided partitioning:  Partition #1 EXT4 Primary,  Logical Partition #5 swap
<Riddell> seele: yes, with my canoe club
<seele> bah.. stinky sweaty men dont count
<seele> ... unless youre in to that sort of thing
 * seele oggles Riddell
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm available after 1230UTC.
<ScottK> seele: Can you make it anywhere between 1230 and 1700 UTC?
<seele> ScottK: yep
<Riddell> maybe 1500UTC?
<spstarr> ScottK:  I'm not expecting this to fail since it is now already downloading bits :)
<ScottK> nixternal, JontheEchidna, Nightrose, rgreening, agateau: How about you ^^^ next Thursday?
<ScottK> Fine with me.
<rgreening> Thursdays are great - anytime
<seele> 1500 fine with me too
<Nightrose> worksforme if it is not an endless meeting
<ScottK> +1 for !endless meeting.
<rgreening> Tuesday and Thursday - wife has Tango, so Im basically free all evening :)
<Riddell> we're usually pretty good at ending on time
<Riddell> rgreening: 1500UTC isn't your evening
<spstarr> ScottK: trying with encrypted $HOME
<seele> rgreening: it's 11AM EST
<rgreening> Im at work, and the boss, so that works too
<spstarr> ScottK: any reason Debian installer does not check if your password for user is strong enough? (Anaconda's does this)
<rgreening> hehe
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sounds fine
<spstarr> would be useful to do for Ubuntu/Kubuntu Servers
<spstarr> :)
<agateau> I'm fine with 1500UTC
<spstarr> ScottK: same for Kubuntu's GUI installer
<ScottK> spstarr: No idea.
<ScottK> Please file a bug.
<spstarr> wishlist item
<ScottK> Against debian-installer and ubiquity
<spstarr> ya
<rgreening> on another note, usb-creator-kde with the new back-end (devicekit-disks) is coming along nicely. Less crashy/hoaky than using Hal. I'm realing liking the stability that devicekit brings
 * JontheEchidna wonders when we'll see a devicekit hal backend
<JontheEchidna> *devicekit solid backend
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ervin seems to be putting it off
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Karmic Alpha 5 testing needed: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | Meeting Thu 10th 1500UTC
<rgreening> heh
<spstarr> odd, Ubiquity is supposed to say your password is 'weak' ?
<spstarr> i didnt see that
<spstarr> i will get the Kubuntu regular ISO in amoment
<Riddell> maybe you had a good password?
<spstarr> not even close lol :)
<spstarr> but the debian installer i know did not prompt me for weak password notice at all so i can confirm that one
<spstarr> in alternative cd
<Riddell> it did for me
<spstarr> !
<spstarr> Riddell: alternative or regular?
<Riddell> both
<Riddell> ubiquity and d-i
<spstarr> hmmmmmm
<spstarr> then the password I used just cannot be that safe,  if i told you you'd say what!
<spstarr> heh
<davmor2> spstarr: did for me
<davmor2> does your password have 8 letters?
<spstarr> 9 letters
<spstarr> but all letters and no numbers
<davmor2> that's a pass
<spstarr> and simple words joined [2]
<spstarr> like  helloworld
<davmor2> it only checks the length
<spstarr> davmor2: *ouch*
 * spstarr clarifies his bug then
<davmor2> spstarr: it does recommend what to use though
<spstarr> davmor2: lemme check that....
<kwwii> rgreening: hehe, happy I finished it :)
<spstarr> just finished a alternative CD install w/ guided partitioning used
<spstarr> failed
<davmor2> spstarr: if it doesn't get on to shtylman cause it should :)
<spstarr> ScottK: I believe this is VirtualBox specific but fsck is failing on first boot up
<spstarr> the superblock time  only
<rgreening> kwwii: yeah. It is much appreciated
<spstarr> 'is in the future'
<ScottK> agateau: Before we upload your "Ayatana mode" patches, I'd like to see sebas' technical questions on the code resolved.  Perhaps you could put it in a PPA in the meantime for people to try it out?
<davmor2> no known bug
<spstarr> ScottK: running fsck manually, fixes it, then it boots up normally, odd
<agateau> ScottK: good idea
 * agateau brush up his PPA skills
<spstarr> ScottK: if you didn't see this with alternative then it likely is virtualization specific
<ScottK> spstarr: I didn't test alternate.  Riddell: Did you?
<spstarr> davmor2: testing password dialog now in alternative...
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, in duplicate
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> davmor2: Can you help spstarr get an account on the iso tracker?
 * ScottK doesn't recall how one does it.
<davmor2> spstarr: go to iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> top right says login click on it that will take you to the login/sign up page iirc
<davmor2> Yes just click on new account
<spstarr> davmor2: use my launchpad username or they aren't connected?
<spstarr> 'ShawnStarr' otherwise spstarr
<davmor2> spstarr: they are currently no connected that I know to but I signed up a long time ago
<spstarr> i'll just use my standard name then
<spstarr> ok registered on site now at the password dialog
<spstarr> "A good password will contain...."
<davmor2> spstarr: once you have an account click on kubuntu then click on the iso your testing then on the partitioning method then whether it passes etc
<spstarr> ok
<spstarr> "You entered a password that consists of less than eight characters which is considered too weak..."
<spstarr> so it does not check for type just for length
<ScottK> I marked your encrypted test as done.
<davmor2> spstarr: currently yes
<spstarr> ScottK: when you say test how much testing I need to go though the full test first no?
<ScottK> Riddell: I can't do any netbook install testing for another several hours (I need it to actually work for something 1700 - 1800 UTC today, so I'm not messing with it).
<ScottK> spstarr: We'd like to get as many of the tests done as possible.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm comfortable though that if one of the netbook install options works, they should all work ~as well ad desktop.
<spstarr> lemme look at the full tests then
<ScottK> I don't think lack of netbook install tests should hold things up.
<Riddell> I tested netbook
<Riddell> looks good for me besides the stuff we know about
<Riddell> new network manager for testing http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn1017841-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<spstarr> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateExpert <-- doing it fully...
<spstarr> i am doing this one right now
<davmor2> spstarr: if you're going to test on a regular basis if you go into my profile you can select to get mailed when there are tests.  You just nee to subscribe to the test you want to do then.
<spstarr> davmor2: more on demand :)
<spstarr> er
<spstarr> any reason Swap is logical #5?
<spstarr> er
<Quintasan> hmm anyone knows something about status of proprietary drives in Karmic?
<spstarr> #1, #5, #6 when using /home
<spstarr> you want swap as close to the beginning of disk sure
<spstarr> that is right then
<spstarr> I usually would make it a primary vs logical normally in the old days
<JontheEchidna> pwned! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager
<rgreening> spstarr: /boot should be closest to beginning. ANd unless you seperate /boot from /, then / needs to be closest :)
<spstarr> bug in webpage
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: awooga!
<spstarr> rgreening: boot yeah, but swap should be close too
 * JontheEchidna feels sorry for those subscribed to the kubuntu-bugs bugmail funnel
<spstarr> ScottK: found bug in http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateExpert
<ScottK> spstarr: Please file the bug in LP or get the bug number if it's there already.
<rgreening> spstarr: swap is rarely used  any more, expect suspend. I rarely see my swap touched in my desktops (unless something runs away, in which case close or far aint helping)
<spstarr> ScottK: a missing step :)
<spstarr> rgreening: i still get 80k of swap used sometimes ;)
<rgreening> scary hahaha
<spstarr> oh i can edit the page
<ScottK> Excellent
<spstarr> ScottK: you'll see in a moment
<jkary> Hello folks.... I was hoping someone would be available to help me with the training earlier this week from Ubuntu-Developers.  I was working on getting the plasma demo to work however I am running Jaunty and the deployment appears to be slightly different.
<spstarr> ScottK: partner repository option :)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: I can fix that for you if you like...
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: fix what?
<Riddell> jkary: using KDE 4.2 or 4.3
<Riddell> ?
<jussi01> [18:56:10] <JontheEchidna> pwned! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager
<JontheEchidna> I'd just close it. :P KNM-kde3 is unmaintained.
<jussi01> oh, its the kde3 one... ok then..ö
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
 * jussi01 wishes the kde4 one would get the mobile broadband list integrated so he doesnt have to download the gnome nm everytime...
<Riddell> anyone on jaunty able to test knetworkmanager?
<jkary> Riddell: plasmapkg -v tells me Qt: 4.5.0 KDE: 4.2.2 Plasma Package Manager: 0.1
<Riddell> jkary: do you have plasma-python installed?
<Riddell> jkary: sorry, python-plasma
<jkary> Riddell: Yes 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2
<jkary> Riddell:  The error I'm seeing is plasmainviewer(11219) /libplasma Plasma::CoronaPrivate::addContainment: loading of containment "null" failed.
<jkary> plasmoid(11219) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "findServiceByDesktopPath:  not found"
<Riddell> jkary: hmm, maybe it needs 4.3
<nixternal> Riddell: ok, what needs updating in the release notes?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I noticed that kde-l10n-ca didn't get updated to 4.3.1
<nixternal> I will brb
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that and -pl and -sr are sitting here for me to do
<Riddell> hi Lure, I added kipi-plugins to the CD
<Riddell> nixternal: ^^ for one
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kk, just making sure you knew
<Riddell> nixternal: facebook and googlecalendar plasmoids now on
<Riddell> screenshow of message indicator with kopete maybe
 * JontheEchidna replaced openDesktop with googlecalendar on the release notes
<JontheEchidna> facebook still needs adding
<Lure> Riddell: thanks!
 * Lure needs to run to business dinner now
 * spstarr looks at his kdm login prompt
<JontheEchidna> alpha5 release hitting soon? The Ubuntu page seems to be up
<spstarr> ScottK:  Someone confirmed this as  areal bug
<spstarr> bug #423247
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423247 in clock-setup "Superblock last mount times cause fsck to fail" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423247
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Karmic Alpha 5 released | Feature Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | Meeting Thu 10th 1500UTC
<spstarr> i thought it was virtualbox but it's not :)
<jkary> Riddell: Do you know if Jaunty has a source for kde4.3?
<JontheEchidna> jkary: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<neversfelde> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<neversfelde> :)
<jkary> neversfelde:  THANKS!
<jkary> Riddell: I just upgraded to KDE 4.3... Now running plasmapkg -v reveals : Qt: 4.5.2, KDE: 4.3.1, Plasma Package Manager: 0.1  Still getting the same error.
<spstarr> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/423415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423415 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Ati driver issues when logging into desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<spstarr> davmor2: I have two r6xx's i could not trigger this on live CD
<spstarr> although I noticed it took longer to probe for video it eventually did load
<davmor2> spstarr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/423415/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423415 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Ati driver issues when logging into desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<spstarr> i didnt see that
<spstarr> oh
<spstarr> wait..
<spstarr> the video was small
<spstarr> i just ignored it since i was still able to install :)
<jkary> ok... I fixed my problem.
<jkary> Upgrade to kde3.4 & You need to zip plasma-foo.plasmoid and then install plasmapkg -i plasma-foo.plasmoid
<jkary> thanks for the help!
<jkary> oh and it looks like i needed the following in my metadata.desktop X-KDE-PluginInfo-Version=0.1
<ScottK> Riddell: The video here is apparently working with Konqueror, but not Firefox on Karmic: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2009/06/22/compiz-cube-video-tutorial-part-3/
<ScottK> \o/
<JontheEchidna> works here in FF
<ScottK> Hmm.
<ScottK> Must be a maco specific problem then.
<maco> as usual
<maco> i live on a rift where more bugs exist
<davmor2> maco: I must live the other side of it
 * JontheEchidna much prefers the KWin effects settings dialog
<ghostcube> less telling unneded things in the vid would help
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> hmm i dont get whats so hard to set up the cube in ccsm
<ghostcube> and set all effects for it
<nixternal> I take it the release notes got done before I could mess with them..everything seems to be on there that you requested Riddell
<nixternal> got userconfig just in time....are there going to be more UI changes to it before next week? what is happening with KUser?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna, Riddell ^^
<JontheEchidna> UI changes... dunno, yuriy's been doing all the dev stuff for the past few months
<JontheEchidna> Once it gets promoted to main we plan to have it replace KUser
<JontheEchidna> No major UI changes, I would imagine
<Blizzz> erm, i have huge issues with my intel on karmic, but found no exisiting report, surprisingly, because with effects activated its totally unusable. window decorations flicker and repaint errors. having more than half a dozen windows on one screen, everything flickers, keyboard doesn't react (except on ctrl+alt+backspace) and mouse only on few things (e.g. button clicks don't work). normal when effects are turned off.
<yuriy> nixternal: no more UI changes planned for karmic. the UI now is mostly the same as the kde3 version
<Blizzz> oops, sry, my fault, some x-edgers-ppa-packages left :( now i'm fully back to karmic and it looks ok at first sight
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: userconfig seems to work reasonably well.  It shows up under advanced/system here though.  I'd have expected it on the general config page, not advanced.
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: know anything about ^^?
<nixternal> yuriy: groovy, thanks
<yuriy> ScottK: I put it there (a) because it requires admin privileges to run and (b) because it's still not the most user friendly thing in the world - i think it's advanced in that it pretty much just exposes all the settings in /etc/group|passwd|shadow
<rgreening_> Anyone know anything about testing translations and getting them to work with python?
<rgreening_> I need someone to test usb-creator-kde and see if translations do anything and help me debug/fix to use the gtk supplied .mo files
<ScottK> Considering KUser is exposed directly in the menu and not even in systemsettings, I think hiding it in advanced is a going a bit far.
<Nightrose> wohoooooooooooo http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-kde/2009-09/msg00006.html
<JontheEchidna> I think it would fit better in "computer administration" than "system"
<Nightrose> pretty please someone get that into ubuntu
<Nightrose> you'd make my day
<Nightrose> week!
<Nightrose> month maybe even
<yuriy> seele: what do you think? my rationale: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Guidance/Userconfig
<yuriy> Nightrose: yes that would be amazing
<Nightrose> hehe yea - we just need someone to package I guess
<JontheEchidna> The integration appears to be a patch to firefox itself
<JontheEchidna> dunno how keen the mozila team would be on that
<ScottK> They'd have to get mozilla corp buy off on it.
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu mozilla team?
<ScottK> They = ubuntu-mozillateam, yes
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyp5bX_NV6k
<nixternal> check that out ^^
<a|wen> nice!
<nixternal> ok, who is gonna go steal the patches? :)
<JontheEchidna> i haz source rpm all extracted
<nixternal> gotta love build.opensuse.org...stops you from having to do all of that :)
<JontheEchidna> huh, well that that was a waste of a 70 MB download
<nixternal> lol
<a|wen> hmm, skanlite in the archive is version 0.3-kde4.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 ... we either want to update or fix version?
<neversfelde> a|wen: all extragear packages are *~ppa1 afair, Riddel said, that it is not a problem
<a|wen> oh, really ... I find that kind of confusing; but it's probably okay then
<JontheEchidna> well, it's not good practice
<JontheEchidna> but it's not the end of the world either
<a|wen> agreed
<neversfelde> meh, amarok's lyrics script is broken again
<Nightrose> neversfelde: fix is in git
<Nightrose> didn't make it in beta 1 though
<neversfelde> Nightrose: I backported that script a few days ago, is there a new one?
<neversfelde> ah ok
<Nightrose> jep they changed url
<neversfelde> cover download is broken, too. I guess it will not be easy to fix that for 2.1
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> fixed in 2.2 though
<Nightrose> which you want anyway ;-)
<neversfelde> will 2.2 be in karmic?
<Nightrose> if we can tag it by 28th that's the plan
<Nightrose> hoping FFE and all will work out
<neversfelde> ok, then I will suspend work on fixing the cover downloads
<neversfelde> Nightrose: thank you for the information
<Nightrose> np
<neversfelde> can someone unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors-main from bug 409407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409407 in amarok "LyricWiki API no longer works" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409407
<ScottK> neversfelde: Done
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks
<ghostcube> so i finally fixed my network probs :) i took wicd as long as kde is borked
<ghostcube> :)
<skreech> What's borjed?
<skreech> Brjork
<skreech> Bah
<skreech> Borked
<neversfelde> networkmanager is working perfectly on 3 karmic installations here
<ScottK> ghostcube: Here too (on two)
<ghostcube> jaunty here folks :D
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> I got one working fine on Jaunty
<neversfelde> There seem to be some problems with Atheros chipsets, I couldn't figure out, what the problem was. A reinstall helped to solve.
<ghostcube> borked is broken in nerdish afaik
<ghostcube> ScottK: it cant handle my eth1 wired network
<ScottK> Actually 3 (1 wireless and 2 wired)
<ScottK> Weird.
<ghostcube> :D
<neversfelde> I like wicd's curses frontend, we should think about shipping it as a fallback
<ScottK> ghostcube: Actually I think it's a politically derived term.
<neversfelde> anyway, too late now :)
<ghostcube> yeah wicd as a fallback would be cool
<neversfelde> ghostcube: It cannot coexit with networkmanager, but it would be not bad to have it on the dvd
<ghostcube> hmm ScottKno idea so far i first heard it in irc ;)
<ghostcube> yeah i know it removes NM but it is handy if you cant get NM to work but its in universe afaik in jaunty or ?
<ScottK> At least I never heard the term until after Robert Bork get rejected from the US Supreme Court.
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ghostcube> i have an asusu mobo with attanasic (ex atheros) onboard
<ghostcube> atl1e
<ghostcube> maybe this is causing treouble
<skreech> having a conflicted file inteh koffice beta install
<skreech>  kpresenter-kde4 conflicts over /usr/share/pixmaps/kpresenter.xpm with kpresenter-data
<neversfelde> skreech: I'll have a look at it
<skreech> Jaunty
<neversfelde> skreech: would you copy the whole output to a pastebin?
<skreech> http://pastebin.com/f31d8074
<neversfelde> skreech: thank you
<skreech> Can I override it in the meantime?
<neversfelde> skreech: I think so
<Riddell> nobody able to test knetworkmanager?
<neversfelde> Riddell: which package?
<neversfelde> and where it is?
<Riddell> neversfelde: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn1017841-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> for karmic
<Riddell> tmp/jaunty for jaunty
<neversfelde> Riddell: I can test it for karmic
<Riddell> great
<skreech> Riddell: how would I override a shared file conflict in apt?
<Riddell> skreech: dpkg --install --force-overwrite  foo.deb
<skreech> ah right dpkg :) I keep forgetting that
<neversfelde> skreech: is this still koffice 2.0.81?
<skreech> neversfelde: It's the last release on the Kubuntu.org site
<skreech> I'm trying to test tables and loading docs to submit bugs
<skreech> Kpresenter got stuck part way though :-)
<neversfelde> skreech: ok, it will be fixed with *~ppa4
<skreech> grand :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: works good with wpa2, I'm going to search someone with jaunty, who can test it there
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-04
<Riddell> neversfelde: please comment on bug 424035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424035 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "FFe for plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424035
<JontheEchidna> it depends on trunk after 1017841?
<neversfelde> Riddell: done
<JontheEchidna> ah, knotificationitem movage
<Riddell> yeah exactly
<Riddell> I havn't talked to wstephenson about his plans for it though
<JontheEchidna> my wired connection hasn't died since upgrading
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: upgrading knetworkmanager?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<JontheEchidna> commented
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you'll need to   killall knetworkmanager; knetworkmanager  to actually test it
<JontheEchidna> I had it down before the upgrade
<Riddell> groovy
<neversfelde> Blizzz: please comment on bug 424035, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424035 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "FFe for plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424035
<JontheEchidna> the config ui has been improved, too
<Blizzz> neversfelde: well, actually, when i click on one of my six unique wirelesses nothing happens
<neversfelde> Blizzz: [01:21:10] <Riddell> JontheEchidna: you'll need to   killall knetworkmanager; knetworkmanager  to actually test it
<Blizzz> neversfelde: this is a matter of course
<Blizzz> ok, i clicked on a foreign wireless
<Blizzz> mh, the icon is not very meaningful
<Riddell> hmm, maybe that's what I could get everaldo to do
<Blizzz> at least, he says activiating. clicking on my wireless still has no effect
<Blizzz> ok, it gave up without any message (ok that he gave up).
<neversfelde> uh, I forgot to test bdgraue's netbook kdm
<Blizzz> i can try to plug off my network cable and see what happens with my wireless then
<skreech> Blizzz: Jaunty?
<Blizzz> skreech: karmic
<Blizzz> but with the package neversfelde provided me and where Riddells name is in the url
 * Blizzz plugs out the network
<Blizzz> re
<Blizzz> quite unsuccessful
<Blizzz> nothing happened when i clicken on my wireless. clicked then on the forein wlan, it tried to connect, gave up silently. still could not acitvate my wlan.
<Blizzz> at least, plugging the network cable back in worked :)
<Blizzz> additionally, the icon is the same when you are connected via cable or disconnected. not too intuitional.
<neversfelde> Blizzz: the icon is changing here
<Blizzz> neversfelde: what does it look like?
<Riddell> I'm packaging amarok beta but it's doing weird things, files are going missing in creating the .deb
<Riddell> oh I think it's debhelper 7 weirdness not re-creating arch:all packages
<skreech> 2.2 ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> well throwing it into kubuntu-ppa/experimental, let's see if something arrives by the morning
<skreech> ok thought I missed the announcement of the beta :)
<Riddell> it's not out yet
 * JontheEchidna spies a new kdebluetooth maintainer in #kde-devel
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah just been talking to him
<Riddell> hopefully we'll get a new release in time for us to pick up
<JontheEchidna> looks like we'll have to patch it for knotificationitem
<JontheEchidna> is libepub not in main for security reasons?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Doesn't look like no one ever asked for it.
<ScottK> no one/anyone
 * spstarr hates hacks in code :(
<skreech> spstarr: So you aren't a hacker?
<spstarr> im a developer :)
<skreech> ;-
<spstarr> but API that is so new makes things harder to develop :)
<skreech> ;-)
<spstarr> having to use Q_PROPERTY is evil
<spstarr> but im stuck, until re-enforcements come tomorrow
<spstarr> sure, it works, but that's not the solution
<seele> yuriy: the only problem is i wonder if people would look for user settings in system config because everything else is there
<seele> can it be like kgrubconfig where it is both?
<dtchen> is there a history in Kubuntu of delineating "user" and "system"?
<rgreening> seele: with .desktop files, you can do anything. So, you can make something in systemsettings appear as a standalone app (if thats what you were asking yuriy
<spstarr> JontheEchidna: you need KAuth for userconfig ;)
 * spstarr runs
<DaskreecH> !info skrooge karmic
<ubottu> skrooge (source: skrooge): Personal finances manager for KDE4. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2515 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<DaskreecH> !info skrooge
<ubottu> skrooge (source: skrooge): Personal finances manager for KDE4. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 2462 kB, installed size 5760 kB
<spstarr> hmm
<spstarr> how is SELinux support on buntu?
<spstarr> or is Apparmor still default?
<spstarr> (you can remove it as I just did for now)
<spstarr> a nice KDE frontend to SELinux == win
<ghostcube> hi oO
<a|wen-dtu> morning ghostcube
<ghostcube> morning a|wen-dtu :)
<ghostcube> to early for me i need tons of coffee i think so
<ghostcube> ---
<a|wen-dtu> me too ... considering my third cup (arrived @work ~1 hour ago)
<ghostcube> :) me too heh
 * ghostcube can now route alsa out to microfon in :) inside skype B-)
<ghostcube> thats mega porn
<ghostcube> :D
<dpm> Riddell: hi, good morning. Could you give me a hand with bug 376686 (comment #13)? Any ideas why the system-config-printer .desktop file (I guess) still remains in Bulgarian after the fix (I could also reproduce this)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in ubuntu-translations "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376686
<Riddell> please test amarok  https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> hi dpm
<dpm> hey
<Riddell> dunno let me check kde-l10n-eu
<jussi01> can someone on karmic check if they have icons in open office when using the obsidian coast theme.?
<Riddell> dpm: ok it'll be because we patch system-config-printer-kde (I write it for Kubuntu and sync back to KDE when they re-open their archive) so our .desktop file doesn't match up to the translations in KDE
<Riddell> dpm: can we just update the translation in launchpad manually?
<dpm> Riddell: let me have a look in LP...
<Riddell> or I guess I could manually edit the desktop_kdeadmin.po file in the kde-l10n-eu update but that seems like cheating
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: your blog post makes me laugh
<Riddell> jussi01: I didn't even know openoffice had themes
<Riddell> jussi01: how do I install that?
<jussi01> Riddell: no, system theme - apply in system settings -> colours
<jussi01> err appearance -> colours
<dpm> Riddell: I think asking the Basque translators to translate this in Launchpad might be the best option, yes. I've just located the strings in LP
<dpm> thanks
<Riddell> jussi01: hmm, strangely that does get rid of icons
<jussi01> Riddell: yeah, its rather strange, no?
<Riddell> you'd need to ask shtylman
<jussi01> ooh, thats fun. 2 bugs with one stone. Was going to report that icon bug, and this happened... http://paste.ubuntu.com/264916/
<taavikko> hmm, is it normal for apport to collect 276MiB sized crash report?
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<Riddell> taavikko: not sure, maybe if you have debugging symbols already installed it is
<taavikko> I don't (at least that I'm aware of) first .crash was 1GiB removed it and tested again
<taavikko> Should ask pitti :)
<Riddell> nobody able to test amarok?
 * a|wen-dtu can test when he gets home from work...
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK: ScottK-desktop: seele_: sebas: I agreed with ScottK to create a PPA for my ayatana notifications,
<agateau> but I think it would be faster if I just uploaded the modified systray.so file,
<agateau> how do you feel about this?
<Riddell> agateau: what does that do?
<agateau> Implements the opt-in Ayatana notifications discussed on the mailing list
<agateau> Riddell ^
<agateau> brb
<Riddell> presumably is allows for the option, and the actual notification code is in another package?
<neversfelde> Riddell: Installation of amarok went fine. All  my covers are gone, but I can listen to music :)
<agateau> Riddell: no, all is in the .so
<Riddell> agateau: oh so nothing in the PPA?  I think I misread
<agateau> Riddell: I could create a PPA containing my version of kdebase-workspace
<agateau> or just upload the systray.so
<ghostcube> neversfelde: be careful amarok eats mp3 files :D
<Riddell> agateau: what's the argument against putting it in the archive?
<agateau> Riddell: people would like to test it before integrating it
<neversfelde> there are no internet services like last.fm, don't know if this is a packaging problem
<Riddell> agateau: also are you planning to fix the issues with the quassel patch any time soon?
<agateau> Riddell: oh... I thought you figured this one
<agateau> Riddell: it was quoting, isn't it?
<Riddell> agateau: also bug 422062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422062 in quassel "window is not brought to front" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422062
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok, yes, will fix
<agateau> Riddell: but I would like to get stuff which must be done before ui freeze first
<Riddell> agateau: ok I'll upload the quassel patch as is
<Riddell> hmm, I think jaunty packages of amarok aren't going to happen, we'd need to backport it to the jaunty package with all its mysql-ness and that's far too tricky
 * seele_ wonders if the conversation about the messaging menu is over without an answer
<Riddell> seele_: which one, there's more than one :)
<seele> the question i had about the purpose of the MI
<Riddell> I think I missed that
<seele> and why you would list applications which do not have messages in it
<seele> it's on ayatana
<Riddell> not looked into that but it's consistent with the systray type behaviour where windows disappeared but the systray icon was always there if you wanted to open the window
<seele> no it's not consistent with the systray
<seele> when the application is not running then the application is not listed in systray
<seele> in the proposed v2 design, appliactions are always listed in the message indicator for the purpose of providing an additional way for hte user to start the application
<flacoste> since i upgrade to kde 4.3.1 (Jaunty using backports PPA), knetworkmanager keeps crashing on me
<Riddell> oh then definately something I've not looked at
<Riddell> flacoste: grab the .deb here people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/jaunty
<seele> Riddell: i think it is in the works for v2, dunno if it is released yet to see
<flacoste> Riddell: thanks!
<seele> this is somethign aurelian was telling me the other day so i asked a question to find out more
<Riddell> flacoste: I'm currently battling with a compile issue I can't recreate so it's not in the archive :(
<seele> because the wiki documentation is either out of date or incorrect or whatever
<flacoste> Riddell: ok, so that's the new plasma widget to really replace knetworkmanager
<flacoste> Riddell: hmm, and it won't work on my system, i need amd64
<flacoste> how is it different than the network management widget already in 4.3.1?
<Riddell> flacoste: it's knetworkmanager for KDE 4, the plasmoid frontend is currently not working
<Riddell> flacoste: it's just an updated svn snapshot compared to what comes with the jaunty backports PPA
<flacoste> ah, ok
<flacoste> looks like that until you solve that compile issue and succeed in putting it in the archive, i'm stuck with restarting knetworkmanager
<Riddell> flacoste: I think I got the compile fixed so I'll upload and it should appear shortly
<flacoste> great!
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK: sebas: seele: New version of Ayatana notifications uploaded
<ScottK> Riddell: I suggested a ppa for now because it isn't clear, particularly from sebas comments, that agateau's patch is mature enough that we want to put it in the archive yet.  Since it'll be off by default, I don't think U/I freeze is a major issue.
<ScottK> agateau: To PPA?
<agateau> ScottK: no :/
<ScottK> Where?
<agateau> But since the change is a single .so, I uploaded it
<agateau> http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/plasma-ayatana-notifications/index.html
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I'm heading out the door, but I'll try to have a look tonight.
<agateau> It felt faster for me and probably simpler for you to test
<agateau> ScottK: thanks
<agateau> I updated the screenshots also
<seele> wow.. very strange
<agateau> because the previous one did not make it clear that the notifications appears on top of the windows
<seele> quassel is still showing me as seele_ and idle in the nickname list
<seele> ooh screenshots
 * seele clicks
<agateau> seele: I wanted to talk with you about the configuration ui
<agateau> seele: I introduced a "Lighter notifications" checkbox
<agateau> but I am not sure it sounds correct
<agateau> seele: the Kopete shot shows a huge icon,
<seele> what are lighter notifications?
<agateau> This is where you enable Ayatana notifications
<agateau> Do you think it should explicitly mention "Ayatana"?
<agateau> I thought "Ayatana notifications" would sound too geeky
<seele> hmm.. i tihnk maybe you could make it a "notification style"
<seele> and the options could be "KDE default" and "Ayatana style" or whatever
<seele> it would be cool if there was a preview or test so that users could see what the two look like
<seele> or a short description of the difference
<seele> but i dont know if that would fit into that screen you are using, maybe a new page?
<agateau> seele: can do
<agateau> seele: adding a preview is a great idea I think
<agateau> seele: did you try the .so?
<seele> agateau: i'm not running karmic at the moment
<agateau> oh ok
<agateau> seele: it may work anyway, the worst which could happen is Plasma not being able to load it
 * agateau tries the .so on his Jaunty box
<agateau> seele: doesn't work :/
<ScottK> agateau: I think you ought to call them "Ayatana" notifications and start to build a brand for users around the idea of trying something new and different.  I expect your efforts won't end with notifications.
<agateau> ScottK: makes sense
<ScottK> Riddell: I hacked qca2 into building last night by dropping the debug package.  It seems likely a bug in our debhelper or the pkgbinarymangler was the source of the problem and Ididn't have time to really figure it out.
<Riddell> whatever works :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: People searching to advertise on kubuntu.org, is it safe for me to send a "Sorry, we're not interested" email?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yep
<Riddell> assuming it's not just spam
<Riddell> i.e. something sent out to lots of websites
<Riddell> in which case ignore
<ryanakca> Riddell: Well, it may be sent out to a pile of sites with a script, but I'm in the only one in the "To:" field... Eh, I'll ignore it.
<flacoste> Riddell: the new plasma-widget-networkmanagement hit the archive, but it's uninstallable because it requires network-manager >= 0.8
<Riddell> arg
<Riddell> but but I removed that
<flacoste> plasma-widget-network-manager with the same version number is installable though
<Riddell> that's a dummy
<flacoste> ah, ok
<Riddell> flacoste: fix uploaded, sorry for the hassle
<flacoste> no problem :-)
<flacoste> i reverted to old wired ethernet managed through /etc/network/Interfaces in the mean time
<flacoste> that feels so 2000 :-)
<Riddell> ooh http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/plasma/applets/message-indicator/
<ghostcube> whats a non distracing way Riddell
<ghostcube> *t
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> not bloody notification popups every time someone says something to you
<ghostcube> oh ok sounds good
<ghostcube> :)
 * yuriy wonders how he can get his real name to display when posting comments with wordpress's openid
<Riddell> yuriy: type it at the bottom :)
<a|wen> Riddell: amarok 2:2.1.80-0ubuntu2~ppa1 is ~50M whereas 2:2.1.1orig-0ubuntu5 is ~6M ... sounds like a bit to much increase in size to me
<a|wen> it played first song successfully ... and when switching to the next song on the playlist automatically it crashed horribly
<a|wen> at least it is not reproducable
<Monika|K> Riddell what an ungeeky solution ;)
<nixternal> a|wen: it didn't crash on me, but after playing the first song, sometimes it wouldn't play the 2nd..or it would play a couple of songs and then stop playing
<a|wen> nixternal: okay; couldn't reproduce the crash here either; so i'll let it go for now and see if it re-appears
<JontheEchidna> I crashed it trying to go to the last.fm tab
<JontheEchidna> funny thing is that there was another lastfm button near the bottom of the list
<JontheEchidna> second time everything's ok. stupid apport never came up, so that one's lost forever
<a|wen> looks like there is a reason it is called beta
 * a|wen is back in a minute ... needs to test if I can finally stop using XAA
<JontheEchidna> last.fm is complaining about some subscriber crap... although it worked fine yesterday with 2.1.1
<rgreening> Amarok worked fine here with 2:2.1.80-0ubuntu2~ppa1 including last fwm and no crashing. Im on 64 bit arch
<a|wen> 32 bit here ... my biggest concern though is the huge size
<neversfelde> all my covers are gone, but it works
<a|wen> still a few strange artifacts with EXA :( ... looks like i'll have to stick with XAA some more
<spstarr> hmm
<javi> does qt creator support syntax highlight for python?
<neversfelde> ScottK, nhandler: If you have some time, would you have a look at bug 424516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424516 in bilbo "[Feature Freeze Exception] Bilbo Blogger 1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424516
<ScottK> neversfelde: +1
<neversfelde> ScottK: thank you
<JontheEchidna> btw, looks like userconfig is on its way to main fairly soon
<Sime_> JontheEchidna: where to you live in the world?
<JontheEchidna> Sime_: Northeast US, up in New Hampshire
<Sime_> JontheEchidna: because if we ever meet up, I've got a big beer and possibly a pizza for you because you've pushed userconfig so far. ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Sime_: certainly yuriy did most of the work
<JontheEchidna> can't forget txwikinger either  :)
<JontheEchidna> it was very much a team effort
<yuriy> i'm in the NE US too. come to Boston Sime_! :)
<Sime_> ok, I've a 1/3 of a pizza for you.
<spstarr> mmm pizza
<spstarr> maybe this should be for dinner tonight
 * JontheEchidna thinks kppp could use some KAuth loving. ...or just loving in general
 * Sime_ consults a map...
<spstarr> I think Kubuntu should add some krunners to generate revenue :) you type in pizza and out pops up some banners (with e-Coupons) for pizzas in your area (geolocated)
<spstarr> :D
<JontheEchidna> a tasty proposition
<spstarr> Kubuntu can make some $ from the proceeds
<spstarr> split it with KDE e.V too
<spstarr> :)
<spstarr> a win win :P
<pedahzur> Hello!  There are some interesting bugs in Qt 4.5.0 (in particular, one that makes Psi hang upon exit).  Any chance of gettig Qt 4.5.2 back ported to Jaunty?
<Sime_> yuriy: actually Boston and New York aren't that far away in fact.
 * spstarr logs a bug for PA finally being able to capture the crack
<neversfelde> bug 424537 needs a sponsor
<neversfelde> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bilbo/+bug/424537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424537 in bilbo "New upstream version available 1.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424537 in bilbo "New upstream version available 1.0" [Undecided,In progress]
<a|wen> neversfelde: any reason for the inline change of bilbo.desktop ?
<neversfelde> a|wen: inline change?
<a|wen> neversfelde: http://pastebin.ca/1554192
<a|wen> hmm, it's the same in the initial packaging ... so i'm going to buy it as long as you have a good explanation :)
<neversfelde> a|wen: I did not change anything there and here there is no difference between the bilbo.desktop in the beta package and the one in the stable package
<a|wen> yeah, just noticed it's the same in both packages ... just wondered why it was there at all
<neversfelde> I do not know why I can't find any difference here, probably I uploaded something wrong, but should be ok
<neversfelde> http://pastebin.ca/1554200
<neversfelde> er, that paste makes no sense
<yuriy> Sime_: about a 4 hour drive. why, coming to NYC?
<a|wen> ahh, it's done as part of the clean
<skreech> Is the Amarok beta available for general consumption>?
<neversfelde> skreech: it  is in the experimental ppa
 * a|wen testbuilds
<pedahzur> Hello!  There are some interesting bugs in Qt 4.5.0 (in particular, one that makes Psi hang upon exit).  If I opened a backport bug, is there any chance of gettig Qt 4.5.2 back ported to Jaunty?
<ScottK> pedahzur: No.  Too many things depend on Qt for a backport of it to be appropriate.  We might fix 12 things, but break 5.
<skreech> neversfelde: Is that where it will stay?
<skreech> I'm just checking if the kubuntu.org page should be updated
<pedahzur> ScottK: Wow, even for a "minor" upgrade from 4.5.0 to 4.5.2?  Bummer, OK, thanks for letting me know!
<neversfelde> skreech: I guess not, but I do not knwo any details
<ScottK> pedahzur: In theory it should be OK, but no one has signed up to do enough testing to really convince us of that.
<pedahzur> ScottK: Are there any automated build tests? Or would I need to do a lot of point-and-click to verify things aren't broken?
<skreech> ok if it's there for testing perhaps add it to the topic
<ScottK> pedahzur: That's part of the problem.  The problems tend to be subtle and only come up through actual application use.  We promise users that a stable release will be stable, so we should have a pretty high confidence it's all positive before updating.
<a|wen> neversfelde: bilbo uploaded! thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu
<neversfelde> a|wen: thank you for reviewing
<neversfelde> wow that was fast only 2,5 hours from ffe to upload :)
<a|wen> pedahzur: qt4.5.2 is available in the backports ppa for your personal use
<pedahzur> ScottK: totally understand.  It's a pity that Qt doesn't have some kind of automated test framework that guarantees no breakages between minor releases.
<pedahzur> a|wen: Oooo! Thanks!
<ScottK> Would someone please highlight me (again)?
<a|wen> pedahzur: it has been there for more than a month now actually
<a|wen> ScottK: hi!
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.
<pedahzur> a|wen: I've used PPAs some, but still have trouble finding them some time. When somone says something is in such and such PPA, where is the starting place to find that?
<ScottK> Just trying to make sure agateau's MI patch didn't break Quasell notifications.
<ScottK> Would someone please ping me again?
<a|wen> ScottK: again
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks again.
<ScottK> It all seems to work.
<a|wen> pedahzur: in kubuntu we have a number of semi-official (but still in any case unsupported) PPAs https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/
<pedahzur> Great, thanks!
<pedahzur> Hmm...there are so many great packages in the PPA system (just pulled phusion passenger from there the other day). Is there a "unified search" across all PPAs so that you can look for a package that way?
<ScottK> pedahzur: Just remember that ANYONE can upload stuff to a PPA and call it whatever they want.  They aren't generally policed at all for bad/evil code.
<pedahzur> This is true.
<Sime_> yuriy: I meant flying from .nl.
<a|wen> pedahzur: so general advice is to stick to PPAs from teams / people you trust ... but in any case https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<pedahzur> ScottK, a|wen: you've been great helps! Thanks!
<a|wen> pedahzur: you're welcome
 * ScottK didn't know we had someone trying to package pyside on Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~pyside
<spstarr> heh
<spstarr> it was inevitable ;)
<pedahzur> Hey!  Really quickly: does someone have a minute to look at a web page for me?  I have some JPEGs that are not displaying correctly under KDE 3.5.10 (gwenview, konqueror, etc) but display fine under Firefox and GQView, so apparently it's an image library thing.  I can PM you the URL.
<pedahzur> I want to see if the bug is still in KDE4
<spstarr> you know, having to mv /usr/bin/puseaudio to .off is really telling when PA sucks so much
<spstarr> augh, its so busted, if it gets fixed i'll use it
<shtylman> Riddell: arora no longer with us?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-05
<a|wen> shtylman: arora will not be the default browser ... but afaik it will still be in main and on the DVD
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> what happened?
<a|wen> iirc we reasoned, that we would probably switch back for kde4.4 = karmic+1 ... and doing settings migration etc. was not really possible, alas. changing the default browser for one cycle was not worth it
<shtylman> I see
<a|wen> there should be a discussion about it in the mailing list i think
<a|wen> but remember, for those who wish arora will be fully supported just like firefox
<yuriy> hmm good point, it probably shouldn't be
<a|wen> it needs to be if we want it on the DVD
 * a|wen considers filing an FFE for http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/OpenOffice.org+Thumbnail+plugin?content=110864
<a|wen> any suggestions about a reasonable name? openoffice.org-thumbnail-kde is my best shot for now
<jtechidna|window> kio-thumbnailer-openoffice
<jtechidna|window> kde-thumbnailer-openoffice maybe
<a|wen> kde-thumbnailer-openoffice sounds like a good name to me
<a|wen> uploaded to revu if anyone is interested http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kde-thumbnailer-openoffice ... needs to wait for upstream including a license
<zorael> The gtkrc-2.0-kde4 file freshens up gtk apps nicely, but obviously only those run after the script has exported the GTK2_RC_FILES variable. Such apps include IM helpers (in this case, ibus), which seem to be started in Xsession.d/80-imswitch. Any suggestions where I could insert the script to be run earlier in the process, before the helper app starts? Possible to have it be for KDE sessions only?
<zorael> This ibus daemon starts a gtk panel app that looks like dirt, unless I restart it after having logged in. ;/
<ScottK> Someone up for some Python?  The Firefox installer isn't going to make it as is:
<ScottK> <slangasek> ScottK: kubuntu-firefox-installer+ruby - fwiw, I pruned libgettext-ruby from package deps last cycle to keep it out of main, because it has an unreasonable dependency tree that I wasn't about to do MIRs for; I think this ought to be the case again.
<ScottK> <slangasek> you guys might consider which would be quicker - doing all the MIRs for these packages, or reimplementing that 300-line script in python
 * spstarr knows Python but im currently in C++ mode :)
<ScottK> spstarr: OK.  I'd take a C++ implementation.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
 * spstarr hides
<spstarr> Python is faster ;p
<jjesse> first chance to be online after updating my mini 9 runing karmic and i have no mouse or keyboard at the login, any ideads?
<nixternal> Riddell: I updated the survey to Alpha 5 so we can get the correct responses...forgot you were still using my server for that
<nixternal> jjesse: my mini 10v is running like a champ ;p
<nixternal> hey, I worked on docs to, kind of big time, so make sure you bzr pull
<jjesse> nixternal: i can't pull in docs at all because i can't type to login :(
<jjesse> none of my keys or the mouse now responds after updates and reboot
<s8n> bow down before me!
<jjesse> why now?
<s8n> I just installed kubuntu net book on my new acer 1
<s8n> it's awesomeness
<jjesse> nice, my kubuntu netbook isn't responding :(
<s8n> ://
<s8n> no fun
<jjesse> kyboard and mouse no responding
<s8n> it tooke me forever to realize that i had to use usb-imagecreator not usb-creator
<s8n> jjesse: on a dell?
<jjesse> vorian yes my mini 9
<vorian> pfft, sorry to hear that
<vorian> do they work with usb mice/keyboard?
<jjesse> don't have a usb mouse or keyboard on me
<jjesse> so no clue what i'm going to do to troubleshoot
<jjesse> but i gotta finish this stupid status report for work so i can have a fun weekend first ;)
<vorian> yeah, that is a tough one
<vorian> ok, do that then :P
<vorian> nixternal: i havent been following the recent applications lately, but are we able to apply via mailing list again?  I've noticed a few done via mailing list
<nixternal> vorian: no, the reason was because we can't get a quorum on IRC because of schedule conflicts, and we were running late on the 4 apps we are processing on IRC..so that is why we are temporarily doing it
<jjesse> yay status report done :)
<jjesse> what are we applying for?
<jjesse> phew keyboard responds in bios so that's good at least
<nixternal> jjesse: MOTU and Core Dev apps
<jjesse> hrmm once kde comes up keyboard stops responding
<vorian> ah, i see
<vorian> nixternal: now that I live in the mountains, all the times suck :(
<nixternal> in the mountains?
<vorian> I live in Idaho now
<nixternal> wtf
<vorian> yus!
<nixternal> what happened with the farm store?
<jjesse> wow why there?
<jjesse> not even ctrl+alt+delete works
<nixternal> of all the places, you picked Idaho
<nixternal> Idapimp :p
<vorian> my wifes family live here
<nixternal> what are you doing work wise now?
<jjesse> i thought you were a ho?
<nixternal> ouch
<vorian> I work for another retailer now
<vorian> a ho!
<vorian> i suppose 7 utc is like midnight
<vorian> that's prolly best
<jjesse> hrmm can i edit my boot so kde doesn't start and if so what do i do?
<vorian> you can safe boot
<jjesse> in karmic how do i do that?
<vorian> hit esc before after bios starts the hard drive scripts
<vorian> where grub would start on a dual boot
<jjesse> hrmm must be booting right past my esc
<nixternal> if it is grub2, you gotta start hitting escape right away, as there is no 3 second countdown
<jjesse> hrmm held down until the system beep started, maybe i'll just download the new alpha
<jjesse> vorian what did you install?  the daily build or ?
<vorian> yeah, daily
<claydoh> jjesse: the esc button has to be hit at the right moment, it is pretty aggravating they did that to us :/
<jjesse> i've been trying for 10 minutes
<jjesse> and cant get it to work right
<vorian> i downloaded it last night, so it should be that same as alpha 5
<ScottK> claydoh: It's not intended to be like this for the final.
<jjesse> trying to hit the write sequence is very annyoing
<vorian> up up down down left right left right b a start
<claydoh> ScottK: i know :) but it made it rather difficullt for me as I need to pass acpi=off to grub to get my lappy to boot karmic
<claydoh> at least for the first boot till I edit grub
<ScottK> You can set that in the installer, FYI.
<claydoh> are we talking about the netbook version, or karmic in general?
<ScottK> In general
<ScottK> If you use the advanced option you can specify that option.
<claydoh> I didn't see that option
<claydoh> hmm
<ScottK> I don't have the installer screen in front of me so I can't explain it exactly.
<claydoh>  but cool
<claydoh> in the advanced section near the end, the grub options? where you specify where to install grub to, etc?
<ScottK> Something like that
<ScottK> It's late and I'm tired
<claydoh> sure is
<jjesse> that's why i've given up trying to hit esc cause its late
<spstarr> buntu pople, what is 'PPA'
<spstarr> oh
<spstarr> Personal Package Archives
 * spstarr watches Launchpad watch me
<spstarr> idea: maybe KPackageKit can automatically get a custom PPA and update sources.lst if you want newer versions testing?
<spstarr> heh the newest PPA PA debs fail too
<spstarr> that g-d forsaken @$@$@$%#!@$ :)
<Lure> Riddell: how likely is it to get MIR accepted after FF: see bug 424095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424095 in kdegraphics "Compile Okular with EPUB support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424095
<Quintasan> hello
<a|wen> if any other MOTU is around to take a quick glance at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kde-thumbnailer-openoffice to see if it is okay, before i start trying to get an FFE, i would be glad
<Quintasan> hurr, installed openoffice.org-style-oxygen and I don't have any icons
<Quintasan> nvm, openoffice.org-kde installed
<Quintasan> JontheEchinda: ping me when you have few minutes to spare
<jussi01> hrm, is there a kpackage kit equivalent to update manager -c -d ?
<javi> hi, i'm having troubles with knetworkmanager after upgrading plasma-widget-networkmanagement and plasma-widget-network-manager, both are version 0.1~svn1017841. Now knetworkmanager doesn't connect to the wifi lan, has anyone else reported this?
<shtylman> how come digikam isn't in the default install?
<seele> shtylman: i think at the time of decision it was still beta?
<seele> shtylman: also, it's really big
<skreech> Amarok beta needs testing?
<a|wen> skreech: it is in the experimental PPA if you want to play with it
<skreech> Ok
<JontheEchinda> Quintasan: ping
<JontheEchinda> Riddell: kde bug 202964, has a patch now
<ubottu> KDE bug 202964 in general "Module fails to initialize in Spanish KDE environment" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202964
<skreech> Who owns the experimental ppa?
<skreech> a|wen: is it a karmic only package?
<a|wen> JontheEchinda: if you have time, could I have you look thorugh http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kde-thumbnailer-openoffice and see if it looks sane?
<a|wen> skreech: it's karmic-only afaik ... https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<JontheEchinda> a|wen: I can't testbuild at the moment (in Windows :( ) but I'll take a look at the packaging
<skreech> Ah ok
<a|wen> JontheEchinda: sorry to hear that :( ... but thanks!
<JontheEchinda> stupid school... XP blows
<skreech> I ignored school
<skreech> I think nixternal did the same
<skreech> I just did everything in Linux anyway
 * a|wen has XP at work, and curses it a lot!
<JontheEchinda> I need Microsoft (tm) Excel and some bullcrap proprietary plugin for it
<skreech> My work thankfully tries to get us not to use Windows
<a|wen> at least my university has a *nix-like system ... huge sun-sparc/Solaris boxes :)
<ScottK> When I get suggested to use IE for work I tell people my company security policy forbids use of Windows.
<ScottK> You can't argue against security.
<JontheEchinda> and of course installing XP on a separate partition nuked grub...
<skreech> Do you know who is in charge of the experimental packages?
<JontheEchinda> anybody know how to get grub back on?
<ScottK> Boot to a live CD and shove it back on somehow, I would imagine.
<skreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JontheEchinda> oh, neat
<JontheEchinda> a|wen: konq depends on dolphin, so you could just strip the optional dep down to dolphin
<JontheEchinda> or konq
<skreech> ScottK: Nice :) I'd like to have that in writing :)
<ScottK> skreech: I'm the only employee at my company, so I don't get many policy arguments.
<JontheEchinda> a|wen: also, dunno if it's just Windows/firefox or a combination of the two, but in debian/copyright line 8 looks like: Copyright © 2009
<a|wen> JontheEchinda: still think it makes sense to have the or ... maybe move it to a recommends?
<JontheEchinda> maybe depend on dolphin, recommend konq
<a|wen> looks perfectly fine here on line 8 ... so i blame windows
<JontheEchinda> a|wen: ok, figured it was something like that
<a|wen> jup, my thought ... i move konw to recommends
<a|wen> konq*
<JontheEchinda> a|wen: also, I noticed that the plugin is licensed under GPLv3, while the packaging is under v2
<JontheEchinda> the thought is that they want them licensed under the same GPL, when possible. (Or at least that's what I've been told)
<a|wen> JontheEchinda: the package is under LGPL-3 ... is that appropriate for the packaging?
<JontheEchinda> a|wen: debian/copyright sez that the packaging is licensed under GPL version 2
<a|wen> JontheEchinda: jup ... but upstream is licenses under LGPL v3
<JontheEchinda> yeah, that's fine
<a|wen> is it okay to use LGPL for the packaging?
<JontheEchinda> hmm, licensing makes my head spin
<JontheEchinda> ScottK: any advice? I hear you're an archive admin these days
<a|wen> looks like i should use GPL-3 and not GPL-2 for the packaging ... unless i can just use LGPL-3
 * a|wen is definitely no expert on licenses
<ScottK> I usually just say "Licensed under the same terms as $Package" for the packaging.
<a|wen> ScottK: and LGPL is okay for that as well?
<ScottK> Hmmmm
<ScottK> Is the GPL v2 stuff v2 or v2 and later?
<a|wen> ScottK: the package is LGPL v3 ... and i'll make the packaging either LGPL v3 or GPL v3, whatever is appropriate
<ScottK> LPGL then
<ScottK> It's easiest just to make them the same.
<a|wen> i'll do that then, thx for input ScottK
<a|wen> JontheEchinda: thx for looking through the package
<a|wen> FFE req. filed as bug 424636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424636 in ubuntu "[FFE][needs-packaging] kde-thumbnailer-openoffice" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424636
<ScottK> vorian: ^^
<NamShub> is there similar plan to:http://en.opensuse.org/KDE/FirefoxIntegration ?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-06
<nixternal> hrmm, who keeps breaking the apport support in kdelibs?
<jjesse> i do
<ScottK> jjesse: Get your keyboard working?
<jjesse> ScottK: haven't had more time to work on it been away all day
<ScottK> Ah.
<jjesse> i can't get the esc hit the right time
<nixternal> ScottK: should I upload a fixed kdelibs, or should I just commit the changes to bzr?
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd upload it.
<jjesse> thinking about just reloading it w/ a fresh load of alpha 5
<nixternal> roger that
 * ScottK is currently working on NBS.
<nixternal> doh!
<nixternal> kubuntu-feedback plasmoid...I have no idea where Riddell got the source from, but it is not correct at all :)
<nixternal> people are emailing me with all kinds of issues :D
<ScottK> Wouldn't it be handy if you were a core-dev and could upload the right thing.
<nixternal> ya, maybe I should become a core dev :p
<nixternal> I am fixing it now, and will upload the correct release
<ScottK> Yeah!
<ScottK> nixternal: I discovered last night the kairmode can also work as kteenager_supposed_to_be_concentrating_on_homework_mode.
<nixternal> hey, it will not be a 0.1 release but a 0.2 rleease, will you have to push that through for me?
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> Bug fix only.  No problem.
<ScottK> Just file a bug documenting what you did and it's cool.
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> testing it to make sure that it does in fact work
<ScottK> Good plan
<nixternal> and it does :)
<nixternal> what happened is Riddell uploaded the version that was hardcoded to a survey url, and I had created a PHP script that the widget would connect to and pass the version info and what not, and then the script would scrape the survey website for the correct version as well as match it up to the latest alpha/beta/whatever release
 * ScottK decides not to make any snide comments about php.
<nixternal> make them, I hate it, but it was handy for a remote script in this case
<nixternal> though, the amount of code it took, could have been done in probably half the lines with python
<nixternal> jeesh kdelibs takes a bit to build
<nixternal> all of this just to edit one patch (kubuntu_51_launchpad_integration.diff) to s/p/P in the apport-kde line
<nixternal> new kdelibs uploading now
 * spstarr builds today's Qt 4.6 git snapshot and KDE trunk
<nixternal> uploaded to repos and pushed to bzr for kdelibs
<spstarr> i wonder if I should setup a PPA for Qt 4.6/KDE trunk
<ScottK> We need help with making Qt 4.5.2 and KDE 4.3.1 better.
<jithine> hi guys. If there is a issue with release notes who to contact.
<jithine> the feedback on the page is not working.
<jithine> when loggin in its giving an error that unknown timezone asia/culcutta
<ScottK> jithine: nixternal just uploaded a fix for it.
<jithine> the forum timezone issue? cool! I had the issue for months
<nixternal> ScottK: that is another issue that jithine is talking about....I just saw the same a few minutes ago
<nixternal> but on a different page
<ScottK> Oh
<nixternal> and then I also noticed "Internal Server Errors" with LP as well
<jithine> ScottK: its the same error
<jithine> ScottK: UnknownTimeZoneError
<jithine> 'Asia/Kolkata'
<ScottK> Oh
<ScottK> Hopefully nixternal can fix that one too.
<nixternal> I don't mess with that stuff thankfully :)
<nixternal> newz2000 works on that stuff
<jithine> The feedback I wanted to give is this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7903269
<jithine> its about the social features in release notes. unfortunatesly all of them should be in known issues.
<nixternal> ok, time for sleep...i got a new power washer today and spent the entire day power washing everything!
<nixternal> g'nite
<markey> wow, logout from kde works again
<markey> hugs and kisses to whoever fixed that :)
<Guest87394> In the kubuntu netbook remix alpha 5, in the installation to hard disk, the first dialog is to big for the screen of a eeepc 701 (resolution 800x480).
<ScottK> shtylman: ^^ He has some ideas on how to solve this without a total redesign.
<shtylman> ScottK: can I get a screenshot? ... also .. no .. not really. We never planned to be able to handle 480px vertically and that is just too small of a resolutiion
<ScottK> Guest87394: ^^
<ScottK> shtylman: Yes, I recall.  I thought it might be worth discussion of alternative approaches since he had some ideas.  I have no idea how impossible they are to implement.
<Guest87394> Ok, I will launch the netbook :-)
<shtylman> ScottK: gotcha...well, once i see the screenshot I can give it some thought...I do have a possible solution though. I can query the resolution and load a different stylesheet with smaller fonts and smaller central area
<shtylman> but realistically we do have to draw the line some where
<shtylman> because honestly at that resolution the map display is probly most of the screen
<shtylman> and the slideshow would also be too big for that screen iirc
<ScottK> shtylman: Agreed.  There are a fair number of 480 devices, so it'd be nice to support it if we reasonably can.  IMO, for the installer, you're the decider on reasonable.
<shtylman> ScottK: if there are a number of devices and I can (after seeing the screenshot) squeze things down with just a stylesheet change I will, cause honestly that is easy to do. If it would require moving widgets physically...I will probly be less inclined.
<shtylman> I would need to look at what would be *reasonable* small font sizes for those screens
<ScottK> Guest87394: So I think you can help out here.
<ScottK> Since you have the device.
<Guest87394_EeePc>   http://rapidshare.com/files/276445062/eeePC701_instqllqtionHD_snapshot1.png.html
<Guest87394> There is also a possibility (oldtimed) to propose a virtual screen. It's in another level but could be more general.
<shtylman> Guest87394: Guest87394_EeePc: alright...I will take a look at trying to make it vertically smaller...the buggest problem pages are going to be the user setup screen which has alot of input fields and labels stacked vertically. The keyboard display screen and timezone may also be a problem.
<shtylman> Guest87394: im not sure if that would be possible...
<shtylman> Guest87394: I could provide a scroll bar...but I don't want to do that...ever
<shtylman> it ruins the look
<Guest87394> I think it's possible since the possibility in the ubuntu remix exist.
<shtylman> I will probly just descrease the font size and then make everything vertically smaller and it will just be that way for very small screens
<shtylman> what does ubuntu remix do?
<Guest87394> Show the install to HD.
<Guest87394> shtylman I have try to move other dialog with "alt right click-move". It works. This suggest that a decoration in the install dialogs could be set to a wrong value (as maximized).
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> just updated to the most recent knetworkmanager 0.1~svn1017841-0ubuntu2~jaunty3
<freinhard> is it supposed to work? clicking wlan a essid does nothing
<refic> spstarr: 07:50:21 < spstarr> i wonder if I should setup a PPA for Qt 4.6/KDE trunk
<refic> absolutely :)
<spstarr> ;)
<shtylman> Guest87394: I don't fully understand what you mean...
<Guest87394> shtylman One eeepc when you have a dialog box which is to big for your screen, you have the possibility to move the dialog with the alt key pressed the left button pressed and moving the pointer.
<Guest87394> Then the cursor change in a four arrow shape.
<Guest87394> You release the mouse button and the dialog is moved.
<shtylman> Guest87394: thats not an eeepc thing...thats a window manager thing
<shtylman> anyhow know how I mark a bug as low importance?
<Guest87394> Yes.
<shtylman> Guest87394: so what is your point?
<a|wen> shtylman: eh, click in the importance field and choose low (assumig you have the appropriate rights)
<neversfelde> is there sometinh that changes *.desktop files? Probably any translation system?
<neversfelde> s/somethinh/something
<shtylman> a|wen: guess i don't have the rights then :)
<a|wen> shtylman: heh :) you can apply for bug-control membership ... or just join the rest of us as ubuntu developer / motu of any kind ;)
<shtylman> I see :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: hey, I need the header stuff for h.k.o that I need to add to the docs...I am going to start working on it again and have it on my todo list. this project == PITA!!! :)
<Guest87394> shtylman I guess medium, not for the Eeepc701 (which is quite old and I have found a acceptable work around) but for developper on exotic hardware.
 * Riddell away until thursday
<Guest87394> shtylman A correct workaround for the installer on eeepc 701 is to use an extermal monitor (with can have higher resolution (until 1200x1600) ).
<shtylman> Riddell: unacceptable :p
<Riddell> try not to panic
 * nixternal runs around like a chicken with its head cut off
<nixternal> PANIC!(!(!(&#!&#(!&!!
<shtylman> but but...!! help!
<shtylman> what will we do?!
<nixternal> ryanakca: I will also need a checkout of the website so i can run it and test locally to make things easier as well...I think I will need this, unless you know of another way to do the testing
<freinhard> Riddell: knetworkmanager is broken on jaunty, go fix it! ;)
<freinhard> running 'round with a 40m rj45 cable feels so... 1990s
<smarter> freinhard: I so need something like that :P
<smarter> wifi just sucks
<EagleScreen> wifi and bluetooth sucks
<neversfelde> bug 411020 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411020 in plasma-widget-stasks "stasks widget allocates panel space but won't show any window-symbol under kde4.3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411020
<sgh> Hi. What is happening with dosemu in karmic. It segfaults if running it as an ordinary user. Running it as root works fine though. mmap_min_addr is set to 0. Any ideas or can someone confirm this?
<neversfelde> sgh: please report a bug in launchpad. I guess the Kubuntu dev channel is not the best place to talk about it.
<sgh> neversfelde: Its on karmic so I was hoping for a talk on what migh be wrong. But I will report the bug. Thanks :)
<a|wen> sgh: dosemu is not really kde-stuff :) so kubuntu-devel isn't really the best place to find people knowing anything about it
<sgh> a|wen: ah ok .... of cause for ubuntu-issues in general maybe #ubuntu+1 would be better. Did not realize that this i of cause KDE-specific. Sorry :)
<a|wen> no worries :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-06
<Daijoubu> nevermind installing gnome ._.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks for looking at kdeedu. I suspect I failed to notice the no hard drive space left error.  I did update the symbols files.  
<claydoh> Mamarok: on giovanni_re I sigh as well
<ScottK> apachelogger: You going to ask for an FFe to put the kcm in Maverick?
<maco> ScottK: ok. i'll have to find a non-cell-phone connection to use for it
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<maco> (the 3g in my netbook is my only non-restaurant-wifi net connection)
<jleben> Hi, If I'm not mistaken, Kate (text editor) developing files are missing in maverick. "Packages.ubuntu.com" reports no package containing pluginconfigpageinterface.h
<jleben> The missing files were previously installed by kdesdk-dev package, which has vanished in maverick
<maco> ScottK: uhhh where?
<ScottK> In my ppa
<maco> ScottK: i see qt4-x11 and kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> maco: kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> (that has kwin in it)
<maco> oh ok
<ScottK> jleben: The relevant change is one we inherited from Debian.  The debian/changelog entry is "Remove kdesdk-dev. It is not used and we aren't actually handling the libraries as we should." from 4:4.4.2-1.
<ScottK> maco: Feedback should go in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241402
<ubottu> KDE bug 241402 in compositing "kwin freezes when changing related settings in systemsettings while compositing is active" [Normal,New]
<maco> ok
<jleben> ScottK: so how does that look. any optimism it's gonna come back?
<ScottK> Well it would be good to discuss it with svorela in #debian-qt-kde on OFTC (since it was his change to drop it).
<ScottK> We could put it back, but I'd want to understand better what he thought was wrong with it.
<DarkwingDuck> interesting problem...
<jleben> I've actually just spoken about that problem on #kde-devel
<DarkwingDuck> in KNR 10.04.1, updaated to 10.10 then it hits with this
<jleben> all I got was to confirm that the missing headers are actually still valid within kde
<jleben> but no reply about a solution to it
<DarkwingDuck> Warning cannot open ConsoleKit session unable to open session the permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<ScottK> jleben: It's a packaging question, not an upstream question, so since Debian dropped it, I'd take it up with them first.
<DarkwingDuck> hey ScottK long time no see
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I'd talk to JontheEchidna about that.  I think he understands that part of the system best.
<ScottK> Hello DarkwingDuck.  How goes it?
<DarkwingDuck> yeah i figured
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: it goes. still looking for work
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> I don't know anything about ConsoleKit (So many kits around though...)
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: pong
<ScottK> Oh.  I thought you ended up staying in.  I guess I lost track.
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1171997 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (9 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> I really, really don't want to break API this soon after the first stable
<CIA-116> release... I think that for now we should be OK with "downloadProgress"
<DarkwingDuck> garf.... 
<JontheEchidna> I know a lot about PolicyKit though
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: no they ended up kicking me
<ScottK> I think it's related.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Ouch.
<DarkwingDuck> its on login
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: yeah... butt im somewhat stable so im gonna push the bug reports for docs
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<ScottK> nixternal has accomplished his usual amount on docs, so they need work.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<DarkwingDuck> lol i have commit rights so ill get with nixternal and jjesse and see where we are at
<DarkwingDuck> ive been messing with my droid here lately lol
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook: Greetings
<nixternal> quit calling my name when I am afk
<nixternal> ScottK: I doubt I will do docs anymore....tired of the bullshit and flack....i think maverick is a break for me, as I don't see any importance of having me around....obvious that without me everything gets done
<nixternal> and on that note, I am going to bed...early bike ride in the morning
<DarkwingDuck> night
<nigelb> \lastlog nixternal 
<nigelb> what fail ;)
<Tm_T> nigelb: K'day!
<nigelb> Tm_T: G'day :)
<TheKro> I'm trying to generate a crash report.  automatic installation of debug symbols failed, and the tutorial page at http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports#Preparing_your_KDE_packages tells me to look at the stacktrace.  but my stacktrace has just one line: "Application: Run Command Interface (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault".  anyone got a suggestion, or should I give up?
<trijntje> Hi all, is the plasma widged "Device notifier" (k)ubuntu specific or does it come from KDE?
<ulysses> trijntje: it comes from KDE upstream, it is plasma_applet_devicenotifier in kdebase
<trijntje> ulysses, thanks, do you happen to know what it is called in ubuntu? Searching for plasma-widget in LP gives many hits, but device notifier is not one of them
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1172024 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (muon/MainWindow.cpp updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp) Reverse r1171942: API break is delayed (cf: libqapt r1171997)
<ulysses> trijntje: plasma-applet-devicenotifier package
<trijntje> ulysses: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+search?text=plasma-applet-devicenotifier
<ulysses> It seems that plasma-applet-devicenotifier is in kdebase-workspace
<trijntje> ulysses, thanks a lot, I would never have found that, but my problem still isnt solved
<trijntje> In the dutch translation there is a typo the text that say's there is an empty disk in the drive, and I want to correct that
<ulysses> Ah, I can link that, a moment
<ulysses> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kdebase-workspace/+pots/plasma-applet-devicenotifier/nl/+translate
<trijntje> ulysses, I had found that, but strangely that string is not present there
<ulysses> KDE's translation is chatoic for me sometimes
<trijntje> for me too, i'll try asking in kde-i18n to see if anyone knows where that string lives
<ulysses> The Dutch KDE translators can help surely, Lokalize can find strings in the translation memory if someone middle-click on a string
<trijntje> ulysses, I will send them an email to ask where that string lives. Thanks again for all your help
<ulysses> you're welcome
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<Nightrose> can anyone help me figure out why my pc suddenly freezes again when starting x? http://pastebin.com/HpcenejZ
 * Nightrose is getting a bit fed up with this :/
<Riddell> Nightrose: I /msged our X maintainer but he's in australia so probably asleep
<Nightrose> thx Riddell
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah.. seems your problem might have been fixed in git, the last commit has something about cookies
 * dantti would like to know why ppl keep adding information on fixed bugs...
<JontheEchidna> neat: bug 631413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631413 in cluster-glue (Ubuntu) "[MIR] cluster-glue" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631413
<jussi> !info cluster-glue
<ubottu> cluster-glue (source: cluster-glue): The reusable cluster components for Linux HA. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (lucid), package size 267 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> the ubuntu installer offers  wifi conection when you want to install flash and codecs while installing the system. Kubuntu installer doesn't. Will you add this little nice feature?
<Riddell> sheytan: it's a low priority for this release compared to other installer issues
<Riddell> you can connect through the network plasmoid 
<sheytan> Riddell yes, i know, but i first must 'try kubuntu' ;(
<sheytan> :) *
<Mamarok> claydoh: if giovanni_re contiunes, I am all for putting him on moderation again. If you do not do how he wants it, you are wrong anyway.
<Mamarok> now he expects us to feed him with mailing lists, while he could really find this on his own
<Mamarok> that guy is so weird...
<sheytan> dantti: http://i.imgur.com/cKyd9.jpg
<sheytan> dantti: you can even put additional 'install' button below the description
<dantti> sheytan: that'a is part of the problem it a bit hard to make it get bigger the right way
<sheytan> dantti: i hate when something is not possible with qt/kde apps ;/
<dantti> sheytan: it is possible, but not so easy
 * sheytan is connected to too many channels :D
<sheytan> dantti: well, you can always try :)
<dantti> sheytan: also it has the problem that if you click on an item that is at the botton of the list if will got to the top and this movement will be strange
<sheytan> dantti: then make it the same as category view. You c hoose an app, the it takes you to the description and shot page. You come back to the list with the 'back' button
<dantti> after it's working I think you'll like it :P
<lex79> dantti: if I switch from single-click to double-click in mouse settings and then go to kpk, click on Accessories or Mulitmedia or whatever grop, it doesn't work
<lex79> it offers to rename the grop label instead of go into the group
<dantti> lex79: renaming the group in kpk ?
<lex79> yes :)
<lex79> like if you push F2 in dolphin
<dantti> that's very weird... it shouldn't allow editing...
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1172155 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (8 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Several improvements for per-package info reporting: - Replace the
<CIA-116> downloadMessage signal, and deprecate it - Report the URI and size of each
<dantti> lol you are right :P
<lex79> funny eh?
<lex79> :)
<dantti> yep, let me try to fix
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/06/samsung-n350-throws-lte-and-hspa-into-an-intriguing-new-netbook/ << Look at that beauty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: send me one of those ^
<shadeslayer> for testing kwin ...
<dantti> lex79: great I tought dolphin had froozen again but now I have to double click on every thing :P
<lex79> ahah :D
<lex79> poor dolphin
<dantti> lex79: thanks, fixed :)
<shadeslayer> eh.. the bezel is too much
<lex79> dantti: no problem, can you give me the patch? I can upload it
<dantti> lex79: can you try http://pastebin.com/RtPrYgr5  double clicking/single click on the pending changes tab?
<dantti> lex79: I changed the code too much here so I can't test on 0.6.1 :P
<dantti> it might have broken deselecting items on that tab..
<lex79> Ok I will try
<dantti> thanks
<Riddell> txwikinger2: you ordered CDs through the shipit website?
<DarkwingDuck> LOL.
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone else notice that the Firefox Installer it misspelled? it's Insta;ler instead of Installer in 10.10
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: seems fine to me
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmm, Oh yeah, I have to log that bug I found.
<nigelb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ScottK> nixternal: There's plenty of stuff that isn't getting done.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: ping
<shadeslayer> was the kate 3rd party plugin thingy solved?
<ScottK> Hello mgraesslin.
<mgraesslin> I wanted to ask about your testing success :-)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not really.  Someone needs to talk to the kate devs and see if they intend to maintain ABI.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: OK.  I have about 10 minutes before I need to go run some errands.  Then I'll be back in about 90 minutes.
<mgraesslin> ok so in 90 minutes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. ok will talk to kate devs, do they have #kate ?
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: What isn't getting done via the documentation?
<mgraesslin> I will do a complete diff of kwin between 4.4.0 and 4.5.0 in the hope to find other code that might be related to the regression
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No idea.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: No idea.  I was thinking more generally.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ABI for 3rd party plugins right?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Cool.  I'm glad to try and test.  I think your patch from yesterday is definitely progress.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: ahhh. Unfortunetly my working knowladge is limited to XML and PHP
<ScottK> I'm sure there's plenty to do on docs, I just don't know what it is.
<lex79> dantti: it works :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kate devs say theve been doing it for the past x years, even since kde3 ... i guess its time to package!
<mgraesslin> ScottK: btw after reading the comments on the phoronix forum it looks like that mesa developers consider announcing broken extensions as supported as a feature :-(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Talk to svuorela aon #debian-qt-kde (OFTC).  He's the one that dropped it.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Ouch.
<shadeslayer> oh.. ok 
<mgraesslin> for 4.6 I'm going to add a new option "use advanced graphics capabilities" with default on for proprietary drivers and default off for free drivers
<mgraesslin> it's a pity
<dantti> lex79: great thanks, I'll commit it then :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: if he says wants reintroduce the package, it's ready here (libkateinterfaces-dev)
<lex79> dantti: no problem, I'm uploading it to the archive :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: great! :D
<ScottK> mgraesslin: This issue now has high level attention in Canonical, so maybe they can help communication and get us to a better result (don't stop adding the option though).
<mgraesslin> that's nice to hear
<mgraesslin> it looks again like you first have to break the things badly (which was not my intension) to get it fixed
<ScottK> It would be nice if it didn't need it.  It somewhat reminds me of the situation when Ubuntu switched to pulseaudio.
<ScottK> We (Kubuntu) have just switched this cycle (two years later) and haven't had much trouble thanks to them exposing driver issues first.
<ScottK> Back later.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokes.. around?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are there any kate plugins for which we need to package the ABI ?
<shadeslayer> are they needed? :P
<glaucous> Is there a GLEW 1.5.5 available to backport? I'd gladly compile/package and submit build log
<apparle> how exactly do I compile a package after installing pbuilder?
<Riddell> glaucous: what for?  libraries are generally not a good idea for backports
<koso_> sudo pbuilder --build package.dsc
<Riddell> sudo pbuilder create; sudo pbuilder build *dsc
<glaucous> Riddell: Oh, was not aware
<glaucous> Riddell: Why exactly?
<apparle> that will compile the tar.gz. How to compile a folder?
<Riddell> glaucous: heard to test all the applications that use it for regressions
<apparle> or how to apply patch to a tar.gz
<glaucous> Riddell: Ah I see, so when do you add a library?
<Riddell> glaucous: add to what?
<glaucous> Riddell: never mind, I did not think that question through :)
<Riddell> apparle: what sort of patch to what sort of .tar.gz ?
<koso_> you can create source package using dpkg-buildpackage -S and use pbuilder
<apparle> Riddell: I want to compile rekonq. I have modified some files after downloading it using apt-get source
<Riddell> apparle: run  debuild
<apparle> Riddell: basically I want to see if due to the changes to the source, are there any dependency changes? Any simple to check just that?
<apparle> Riddell: I added some libraries to cmakelists
<Riddell> apparle: since you changed the source I presume you'd know :)
<Riddell> but you can build a source package and build it in pbuilder to be sure
<Riddell> debuild -S   to build a source package
<Riddell> sudo pbuilder create (if you haven't already) 
<Riddell> sudo pbuilder build  foo.dsc
<apparle> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> the changes will be magically put into a file named like debian/patches/debian-changes-0.5.80-0ubuntu1  if you're interested in the details
 * shadeslayer sees possible minion in apparle
<apparle> shadeslayer: and what is a minion?
<shadeslayer> hehehehe :P
<apparle> ?
<Riddell> a useful person
<Riddell> we need a useful person to do a SRU for rekonq 
<shadeslayer> and that would be you 
<apparle> :) I'll be useful after finishing my last exam ... tomorrow :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there are problems with choqok... we cant SRU it till we can figure out some of the stuff wrt its consumer key
<shadeslayer> and mtux isnt around either 
<apparle> see ya guys... I suppose I want to learn debain packaging after exams..
<shadeslayer> apparle: cya
<koso_> hello, is it posibble to changes this strange scrollbar colors? http://yfrog.com/59desktop2op
 * shadeslayer goes on bug hunting
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you set bug 613636 to some milestone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613636 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Maveric ISOs show purple "Ubuntu 10.10" boot splash instead of the blue Kubuntu one." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613636
<shadeslayer> i should really apply to bugsquad
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I'm back.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: ok, so you tried the patch + revert + login as a new user, right?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I didn't use a new user, but a deleted .kde for the existing user.
<ScottK> (and restarted the session)
<mgraesslin> hmm it might be that kwin saved the settings on shutdown
<ScottK> OK.  I can login as a different user and make sure it's clean.
<mgraesslin> that would be nice
<mgraesslin> from what I think reverting the commit should ensure that direct rendering does not get enabled
<mgraesslin> and my patch should ensure that blur & co are not loaded when direct rendering is not enabled
<ScottK> Due to a separate issue (unrelated to kwin) I currently get an X crash on logout, so I know X is getting restarted.
<mgraesslin> hehe
<mgraesslin> I am currently trying to get an Ati card working on my new system (debian testing)
<mgraesslin> I'm currently on the state: X does not start at all
<ScottK> Nope.  Still has blur enabled on first start (and "Desktop effects are temporatily suspended")
<mgraesslin> *sigh*
<ScottK> Enable direct rendering is checked as well.
<mgraesslin> I'll do the complete diff
<ScottK> OK.  I'll be around on and off all day.
<mgraesslin> but first I should get my new system working - probably it's best to try a maverick live cd
<mgraesslin> if that one works I just ditch debian in favour of Kubuntu again
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you bless my BugControl application ? :D
<Riddell> mgraesslin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (incase you haven't already found it)
<mgraesslin> already downloading
<mgraesslin> it's quite easy to find: gg kubuntu daily
<Riddell> well that's beta from last week I pointed you at, dailies may be broken (although there's no reason why they should be today but you never know)
<ScottK> If it works, the daily will have 4.5.1 instead of 4.5.0, so that would definitely reduce the post-install updates needed.
<Riddell> true
<ScottK> Speaking of which, we are one kdeplasma-addons build on armel away from being done on all archs.
<ScottK> I assume we'll want http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4320
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell can either of you +1 my bug control application? ( i just applied )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not right now.  Ping me tomorrow if you still need it.
<shadeslayer> alright :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where isit?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net 
<mgraesslin> ok activating desktop effects results in X restart in maverick on my Ati card
<lex79> shadeslayer: I can do, I need to find your mail before :)
<ScottK> Getting any X at all is progress, right?
<shadeslayer> lex79: its @ ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net 
<mgraesslin> it's progress, but does still not yet meet the requirements for kwin development :-)
<mgraesslin> I bought that card two years ago for testing kwin on Ati and it seems it's still not supported by free drivers *sigh*
<mgraesslin> and fglrx really sucks
 * shadeslayer hugs his nvidia 8600 M GT
<lex79> shadeslayer: strange, when you sent the email?
<shadeslayer> about 5 mins ago
<shadeslayer> maybe its awaiting moderator approval?
<lex79> I think so
<shadeslayer> ( more like 11 mins ago )
<lex79> it's arrived now
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Riddell> yay, maverick to natty upgrade works, you guys should upgrade, this is so much better than maverick, it's a whole letter beter
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> natty? :P
<shadeslayer> is that even out?
<Riddell> dantti: your aptcc distro upgrade works well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, I had to make it first
<shadeslayer> ofcourse.. but are the repos up?
<Riddell> no
<shadeslayer> heheh 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: imo we should follow what suse does
<shadeslayer> they have a factory release which is a rolling release and then they make 11.x 12.x out of that rolling release
<mgraesslin> ScottK: I just found some lines of code which might be an idea to revert:
<mgraesslin> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/BchJEJZf
<mgraesslin> that's in main.cpp
<mgraesslin> maybe even worth a try together with the patch and the other revert...
<ScottK> I don't seem to have that exact line.
<ScottK> What I have is http://pastebin.com/W3dQ61yY
<mgraesslin> yes the code was removed
<mgraesslin> and that's why I stumbled on it - if it was required before why not now?
<ScottK> Oh, I see.  Add it back.
<ScottK> Where should I put it?
<mgraesslin> it's svn rev http://pastebin.com/BchJEJZf
<mgraesslin> sigh 1096554
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mgraesslin> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/main.cpp?r1=1088054&r2=1096554
<mgraesslin> given the commit message it seems to be related
<dantti> Riddell: it does? that's good :P
<ScottK> OK.  I'm trying that.  It will take a while to build it.
<dantti> Riddell: the new PackageKit release (of today, probably fixes some kpk crashes), http://www.packagekit.org/releases/
<ScottK> dantti: I have to say I'm finding the kpk experience MUCH improved in Maverick.
<dantti> ScottK: thanks :) for the AppGet version I'm trying to add some fancy things -> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoplp3757
<dantti> ScottK: and it is smarter now -> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopxw3757 :P
<smarter> JontheEchidna: hey
<lex79> dantti: the second one is very nice and usefull
<JontheEchidna> smarter: hi
<smarter> sorry about that API break :p
 * sheytan is looking for the global menu bar dude
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. nothign to worry about. just please don't break api ;P
<smarter> I guess we should put somewhere in the README file that the API shouldn't be b0rked for now
<smarter> anyway, I've got a mostly working DownloadModel :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah... up until now I've been the only serious hacker on libqapt
<JontheEchidna> a README would be beneficial
<JontheEchidna> smarter: btw, did you see my commit this morning expanding packageDownloadProgress?
<smarter> ah nop, I don't think so
<smarter> except for the "apt-get update" part, apparently apt-pkg only returns Release or Release.gpg as ShortDesc so that's the only items in the downloadwidget when updating, I'll try to find a way to detect in qaptworker if we're doing an update and fix that
<ScottK> sheytan: That's agateau.
<smarter> JontheEchidna: oh nice, that's exactly what I needed :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1172222 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/HACKING Add a HACKING file with notes to hackers
<smarter> why the -1 percentage though? Isn't 0 appropriate?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> technically those operations don't really have a percentage
<JontheEchidna> and 0 could be a valid percentage, so it's easier to check for -1
<JontheEchidna> though I suppose you could just check for FetchType
<JontheEchidna> see my comment on line 155 where 0 instead of -1 caused a lot of pain :P
<smarter> JontheEchidna: instead of the Iter->TotalSize > 0 wouldn't it be more comprehensible to check that 100 >= percentage >= 0 ?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: I just copied that bit from synaptic, truthfully :P
<smarter> ah, I'll change that :p
<smarter> but shouldn't the percentage be 0 when we can't determine it instead of 100?
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<smarter> JontheEchidna: in your commit you say you handle parallel downloading, but how can that be the case if you didn't remove the break from the loop?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: oh, forgot to remove that
<smarter> that's what I thought too (:
<JontheEchidna> but otherwise that should do parallel
<JontheEchidna> I tested synaptic and somehow got a parallel download this morning
<JontheEchidna> and our approach is quite similar, logically
<apachelogger> ScottK: wasnt planing on doing it, but probably sensible
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: package the abi?
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172235 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/TODO Remove a done todo item as well as one that I've rethought.
<JontheEchidna> btw, here's an example of what packageDownloadProgress outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489407/ (disregard the scientific notation for the bigger sizes, qDebug did that)
<smarter> okay, I'll commit my (rough) DownloadModel in a few minute and work on polishing it/making it useful for apt-get update tomorrow :)
<JontheEchidna> smarter: btw, are you running maverick yet? I'd like to fix some deprecation warnings that require libapt-pkg from maverick, but if you're developing on lucid I don't want to short-straw you
<smarter> I am
<JontheEchidna> ok, cool
<smarter> damn, even with MorePulses enable, apt-pkg doesn't seem to send a Pulse when the package is totally downloaded
<CIA-116> [libqapt] gmartres * 1172240 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/workeracquire.cpp WorkerAcquire: enable morePulses so that "Pulse() will be called every time that a download item starts downloading, finishes downloading, or terminates with an error."
<EagleScreen> did you know this paclage manager? http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/qaptmuon-1-0-released/
<JontheEchidna> I wrote it :)
<EagleScreen> well done
<JontheEchidna> thank you
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1172244 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (10 files in 4 dirs) Added a DownloadModel to keep track of the download percentage of each individual package
<smarter> JontheEchidna: ^ here you go, I'm not completely satisfied with the code, it doesn't handle well updates, and it never reaches 100% because of apt-pkg, but I'm not in the mood to hack on that right now :p
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<smarter> also, I need to look into the delegate paint() function in more details, I pretty much copied what I found elsewhere and hoped it worked :p
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1172246 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Fix a deprecation warning from libapt-pkg. LibQApt now requires libapt-pkg 0.8.0 or higher
<JontheEchidna> smarter: we could store items in the packageList by their URI's
<JontheEchidna> but display the names to the enduser
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> the beauty of painting :D
<smarter> apachelogger: it always seemed like black magic to me :p
<apachelogger> it is :P
<JontheEchidna> I'll hack on it a bit ;)
<apachelogger> you just make yourself believe that it is not
<smarter> JontheEchidna: yep, since ShortDesc isn't unique when you do an update
<JontheEchidna> bbiab, then I'll get to hacking
<smarter> see ya
<smarter> but I'm more annoyed by apt-pkg refusing to send me pulses when a download is complete :p
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> smarter: use the source :P
<apachelogger> smarter: and make sure you use other formatting the lines around the lines you add, otherwise you are not complying to their code style
 * apachelogger likes a good make-it-look-silly-code-style
<smarter> you've had previous encouters with apt-pkg? :p
<apachelogger> smarter: I browsed through the source when I was looking into c++ifying software-properties ;)
<smarter> haha
<apachelogger> I decided that jt would be better suited :P
<smarter> [smarter@deep-thought ~/KDE/apt-pkg/apt-0.8.0ubuntu3/apt-pkg]% ack why|wc -l
<smarter> 18
<smarter> so much questions, so few answers :p
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> it is like phonon-vlc
<apachelogger> I think in every file there was a "why is this necessary?"
<smarter> is it still maintained?
<apachelogger> smarter: again
<apachelogger> and being pushed towards becoming supreme backend
<smarter> oh? xine doesn't seem to be too bad
<apachelogger> smarter: internally
<apachelogger> currently you could not even use it for qtwebkit's html5 video thing
<apachelogger> currently is probably the wrong word ... it just aint possible unless qtwebkit gives up control over painting which would be silly for various reasons
<ScottK> apachelogger: You planning on pushing your graphicssystem kcm into the archive?
<apachelogger> I did not until you asked
<smarter> heh, I think I've been stealing code from packagekit apt backend which was stolen from synaptic code which was stolen from aptitude code
<ScottK> Seems it might be useful.
<smarter> apparently the aptitude author is the only one who can makes sense of libapt-pkg
<apachelogger> smarter: I hope they all retained copyright notices :D
 * apachelogger likes source that got a billion copyrights
<apachelogger> very flossy :D
<smarter> not for a small for loop :p
<apachelogger> well if the loop is s sophisticated it is worth retaining copyright notice 
<apachelogger> IMHO
<smarter> not really, it justs does a division
<smarter> at least I changed the iterator name from "I" to "iter", they won't be able to catch me this way!
<apachelogger> I is a nice name
<apachelogger> doesnt apt-pkg also have that sort of silly naming?
<apachelogger> local vars start upcase or so
<smarter> you're right, didn't notice that
<smarter> so maybe it was copied from some example code, or from apt-get
<smarter> this is all insane, let's rewrite everything in python, or haskell, or something
<apachelogger> it probably was in apt-pkg, then moved to apt-get, then copied to aptitude, then copied to synaptic, then copied to aptcc and now qapt :D
<apachelogger> sweet
<claydoh> Mamarok: i agree i am already done responding to him anyway, i ahve said what is needed
<claydoh> err where is my caps, dang vnc  can't get quassel-windows to get around my office's firewall 
<claydoh> Mamarok: anyway, any more and i will put him back on mod. status myself
<txwikinger> Riddell:  yes I did
<Riddell> groovy
<txwikinger> well. via e-mail
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> something is chagning my general font
<sheytan> iso from today
<apachelogger> wgrant: any estimate on when soyuz will accept lzma tarballs, I recon dpkg-source now does
<sheytan> it changes to Bitstream Charter.
<sheytan> is this a know bug?
<Riddell> not to me
<neversfelde> mhh, I heard about such a problem yesterday with lucid + 4.5.1
<apachelogger> cookies working again in rekonq \o/
<neversfelde> 4.5.0 so I cannot test anything :)
 * apachelogger reports next bug
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I'm not up to date, do we still plan to ship Maverick with rekonq? My last info was, that we will think about it.
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> it beings to work for me
<apachelogger> I still do not find the UI very attracting
<apachelogger> also IMHO it is slower for a lot of sites
<Riddell> it's still working good for me
<Nightrose> Riddell: btw apachelogger gave me the tip to boot into an older kernel - that fixed it
<Nightrose> trying to report a kernel bug atm but launchpad doesn't let me
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm, I've heard a couple rumours of fauly lucid kernel upgrades recently
<Riddell> what's up with launchpad?
<Nightrose> gives me "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." when submitting the bug report
<Nightrose> already asked in #launchpad
<Nightrose> no-one there so far
<Riddell> sheesh
<apachelogger> you could always write a good old "dear maintainer" mail ^^
 * apachelogger did that the other day too
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> "dear maintainer, you screwed up, love L."
<Nightrose> like that?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> upcased
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> but yes, that is the basic concept ^^
<Nightrose> need food before thinking of something like that
 * Nightrose vanishes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I recommend "THIS MAKES YOUR SOFTWARE UTTER USELESS TO ME! IT IS CRAP! I WANT MY MAMA!"
<apachelogger> before that you mention what is wrong
<apachelogger> after that you send love and kisses
<apachelogger> what is with bug 616199 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616199 in kdesdk (Ubuntu) "kate: icon for unmodified files missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616199
<apachelogger> seems a bit ewww
<Nightrose> apachelogger: but i don't want my mama
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> what now?
<apachelogger> and is duplicated with bug 625133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625133 in kdesdk (Ubuntu) "Icons in Kate appear to be missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625133
<Nightrose> s/mama/teddy?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: not sure if teddy works as well
<Nightrose> too bad
 * apachelogger speaks it out aloud
<apachelogger> Nightrose: could work with an english accent 
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> I would use the mama wanting in a south US kinda accent btw
<apachelogger> maybe something mississippi
<apachelogger> or louisiana
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, when get sponsorings announced?
<apachelogger> for UDS
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno, sometime after the closing date Iguess
<Riddell> I wonder when the closing date is
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: 8th is deadline
<Riddell> dantti: I set ScanDesktopFiles=true locally but I don't get icons for installed apps in kpackagekit
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> revu is a mess
<dantti> Riddell: go to the updates dialog, and click check for new updates that will probably start the scanning
<dantti> Riddell: tought hopefully we will have a better option on app-install v2
<dantti> *though
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: bug 631953 for -> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kcm-qt-graphicssystem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631953 in Ubuntu "FFe for kcm-qt-graphicssystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631953
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ got a minute for revu?
<JontheEchidna> in a bit
<apachelogger> oki
<Riddell> dantti: ooh that's more pretty
<dantti> Riddell: what is more pretty?
<Riddell> dantti: having icons for installed applications
<dantti> sure it is :P
<Riddell> dantti: packagekit 0.6.8 uploaded with ScanDesktopFiles set to true
<nixternal> my server is getting a lil warm...keeps ramping the fans up to a really annoying level
<dantti> Riddell: thanks, if the thing with app-install goes well we set it to false again :P
<wgrant> apachelogger: We deliberately don't support lzma source packages, because Debian doesn't.
<wgrant> apachelogger: We will probably support xz once they do, though.
<wgrant> (that probably won't be until after squeeze, though)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Approved.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-07
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172332 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Check the URI to determine the uniqueness of an entry for the DownloadModel.
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1172335 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/workeracquire.cpp Call updateStatus() in WorkerAcquire::Done() so that we can set the percentage to 100% when an item finished downloading
 * claydoh|werk contemplates installing Hardy as there are quite a few holdouts making the move from 8.04 to 10.04
<claydoh|werk> and a few going back to kde3
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/1Xfh2
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172341 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Pretty up the Download view a bit. Still needs some work.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172346 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Bring back feature parity with the old DownloadWidget by showing Done once an item is done downloading, "Hit" if a hit occurs, and "Ignored" if a package is ignored.
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/dSEwV yey
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172350 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/ (DownloadDelegate.cpp DownloadDelegate.h DownloadModel.cpp) - Add a size column - Since we have so many text columns now, let's just have one text painting function, instead of reimplementing it each switch case
<nigelb> anyone here interested in a session during app developer week? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<CIA-116> [muon] pino * 1172407 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/Messages.sh fix message extraction
<CIA-116> [muon] pino * 1172408 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/main.cpp use the muon catalog as main in moun-installer
<Riddell> happynoff: but you can only build the whole source package, not part of it
<Riddell> for packaging anyway, you can compile only part of the source code but you can't make only 1 of the .debs
<happynoff> Ok maybe there is another way to test my patch, 'cause losing 20/25 minutes each time I change a line is long.
<happynoff> I tried to cmake/make/make install Arl
<happynoff> Ark*
<Riddell> yes, you don't need to build the .deb to test some code changes
<happynoff> but when I call it I get an error telling that a plugin was not found
<Riddell> mkdir build; cd build; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ..; cd ark; make; sudo make install
<Riddell> then only the last two are needed after each change
<happynoff> ok I'll try it thanks
<happynoff> what is the build directory located ?
<happynoff> do I need to create it in a specific path ?
<debfx> could someone pleaes make bug #629753 public
<ubottu> Bug 629753 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/629753 is private
<Riddell> happynoff: create it in the top of the kdeutils sources
<happynoff> ok, thanks
<Riddell> debfx: done
<debfx> thanks
<happynoff> Riddell: it seems to work, I'll retry to check but I would like to clean up the /usr/local install. How do I do that ? I tried make dist-clean/uninstall/fclean. is there something ?
<Riddell> rm -r :)
<happynoff> Riddell: yes but I guess there are some lib or shared files
<apachelogger> wgrant: cool, xz is the future anyway ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for the approval
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks for review
<apachelogger> ScottK: uploaded
<nigelb> apachelogger: what is your app developer week session on?
<wgrant> apachelogger: Once Debian supports it, we will follow quickly.
<apachelogger> nigelb: Qt development: why you want to do it, why it is awesome and why you will love it.
<apachelogger> wgrant: that only leaves us with 5 more years to wait then ^^
<wgrant> apachelogger: Heh, yeah.
<nigelb> apachelogger: looking for someone to talk about plasma widgets.
<apachelogger> can do that too
<nigelb> one of the topics suggested to fill the gaps in the scedule
<apachelogger> nigelb: or maybe you can find someone in #plasma to do it
 * nigelb smiles sweetly
<apachelogger> in any case I can jump in as fallback since I had a plasma talk at last whateverweek
<nigelb> apachelogger: Can you ask somone you might know?
<apachelogger> I do not know nobody :P
<apachelogger> nigelb: just hop in and throw the qustion out
<apachelogger> "Thanks to this little feature, my computer now runs significantly faster. You could even call it 'snappy' :)"
<apachelogger> <3 raster
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should implement a RAM chexx0r and set raster as backend if RAMz > 2 GiB or so
<apachelogger> according to thiago raster works all end every time
<apachelogger> also from a techical POV I do not see why it shouldnt work
<apachelogger> or is it technological
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> a techfoo POV
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also what do you think about raising the warning barrier for running out of space as to maybe avoid bug reports related to that?
 * apachelogger thinks that apt should check and warn before installing anyway
<nigelb> apachelogger: I asked! If they eat me alive I'll just direct to you
<nigelb> Sigh, even worse.  No response.
<lelamal> apachelogger: hi, I followed the guidelines reported on your blog about qt graphics system, but it doesn't show up in system settings, not even when using the search field - can you help please?
<apachelogger> that is interesting
<apachelogger> lelamal: when you run sudo make install
<apachelogger> what does the output look like?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<lelamal> apachelogger: I installed it yestarday, should I give the command again?
<apachelogger> lelamal: please
<apachelogger> maybe it installed to a wrong path
<happynoff> Riddell: do you know which option I need to pass to cmake/make to enable debug messages ? 'cause I don't see the kDebug messages. thanks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> sweet
 * apachelogger just found a way to detect the backend in use
<apachelogger> (sort of)
<valorie> happynoff: DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull I think
<happynoff> valorie: I'll try it, thanks
<lelamal> apachelogger: sorry for being slow http://pastebin.com/KR1gUsrQ
<apachelogger> lelamal: sudo make uninstall && cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr && make && sudo make install
<apachelogger> it wont work in /usr/local since KDE only looks for desktop files in it's default prefix
<apachelogger> (kde4-config --prefix that is)
<Riddell> happynoff: also make sure it's on in kdebugdialog
<lelamal> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com
<lelamal> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/aXEiAhKA sorry
<apachelogger> oh, also I was at my cardiologist's today and apparently I took no permanent damage from my illness in february \o/
<apachelogger> lelamal: sudo make uninstall && cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr .. && make && sudo make install
<apachelogger> sry ^^
<apachelogger> actuallty you can ditch the uninstall
<happynoff> Riddell: the kdebugdialog ? sorry I'm a noob at it :/
<Riddell> happynoff: run it, it's a command
<Riddell> lets you turn on debugging output
<happynoff> Riddell: I just did and it seems to be enabled :)
<happynoff> Riddell: thanks
<lelamal> apachelogger: what do you mean? I have to remove it from the command, and give only:sudo cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr && make && sudo make install 
<apachelogger> lelamal: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr .. && make && sudo make install
<lelamal> apachelogger: that was it, it's now in System Settings, thank you! :) - can I remove that folder from my desktop directory?
<apachelogger> lelamal: yes
<lelamal> apachelogger: ok, sorry for asking, and many thanks for the KCM and your support!
<apachelogger> lelamal: you're very welcome
<ryanakca> Hmmm. I seem to have bitten off more than I can chew, would someone like to tackle a package or two off of http://files.kolab.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/lucid/kdepim-e35-extras/source/ ? I had done arts, but I had a feeling I'd be shot if I didn't run 'shred -zu' on it, and kdepim proper is nearly done; I just fear running out of time.
<Riddell> ryanakca: there's no actual kdepim source?
<Riddell> I see only kdepim i18n
<ryanakca> Riddell: I have http://files.kolab.org/apt/snapshots/dists/karmic/kdepim-enterprise35/source/kdepim_3.5.10.enterprise.0.20100831.1170137-kk1.dsc
<Riddell> dpm: what is the last day for uploading packages with translations to be imported into launchpad and what is the last day to do translations in launchpad for the release?
<dpm> hey Riddell, the last day to do translations in LP for the release is September 30th as per the LanguagePackDeadline on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule - some few packages are subject to an earlier deadline (NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline on September 16th). As per the last day to upload packages with translations, in theory it should be the same date as for LanguagePackTranslationDeadline, September 30th. However, it depends on the
<dpm>  load of Rosetta and how quickly translations are imported, so I'd recommend uploading those a day or two earlier - or even more, if you are intending to upload a full KDE release
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: hoy
<JontheEchidna> moin
<smarter_> the download page looks great now :)
<JontheEchidna> I'd like to get the % column smaller, and the URI column bigger, but thanks :)
<smarter_> but I don't see the point of a QHash<int, QVariant> to store data in fields we know about, wouldn't an object instantiated from a private class be more appropriate?
<JontheEchidna> that would probably be faster
<smarter_> yes :)
<JontheEchidna> and a private class would be much less convoluted, as a means of getting the info
<smarter_> no need to lookup a hash table when the fields are hard-coded
<smarter_> (oh, we need to reimplement scrollTo to get feature parity too)
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to head off to classes in a bit, so feel free to make the necessary changes.
<smarter_> maybe when I'll be a bit less asleep :p
<ScottK> dpm: We've already uploaded the final full KDE update for Maverick.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your kcm lacks a versioned build-depend on Qt 4.7 even though your cmake requires 4.7.
<Riddell> ScottK: I might update the kde-l10n packages with new desktop translations for extragear bits closer to release
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically it also builds with < 4.7 :P
<apachelogger> that check is only there since I did not bother to implement a runtime check
<ScottK> apachelogger: Except it won't build with < 4.7 since it will fail the CMake check.
<apachelogger> yeah, but maverick only got 4.7...
<ScottK> Right, but based on build-depends it'd be fine on Intrepid and later when in fact it only works on Maverick (or Lucid with PPA).
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm attempting to accept it (no promises about LP), but please fix that.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> actually it could only build on lucid
<apachelogger> debhelper and pkg-kde-tools should only be satisfiable in lucid and above
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should I ever come to finish the release script ... it will be heaven on earth
 * apachelogger is using it for his kcm and that thing is sweet like a jar of honey
<ScottK> Built fast too. Already in binary New.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Might be better to relax the CMake check.  The highest dependency in the binary is on Qt 4.5.3.
<ScottK> So I doubt it needs more than that to build.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: the check is only there to prevent people from using it on setups < 4.7
<apachelogger> since I do not have a nice way of checking this at runtime yet
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then the run-time depends versions are wrong.
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> 1.1 released
<apachelogger> comes with funky stuff to detect the current standard backend :D
<apachelogger> The graphics engine in use seems to be:
<apachelogger> ----->>>>>  Raster  <<<<<-----
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<CIA-116> [libqapt] gmartres * 1172509 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp QAptBatch: sets the focus to the appropriate button for each mode
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: now I am not even sure if the runtime dep should be bumped...
<apachelogger> you can still use it with say 4.6
<apachelogger> but the setting will only apply to 4.7 apps
<apachelogger> so if you used lucid and had a kde-devel setup with Qt 4.7 you could still use it but it would only affect your devel setup
<ScottK> Hmmm.  What qualifies and app as a 4.7 app?
<ScottK> OK.
<vish> ScottK: hi, i wanted to ask , does kubuntu have any artowrk mailing list? or is there no need for a kubuntu specific one?  it seems that most of the artwork comes from upstream.. wallpapers/themes/..   
<ScottK> vish: We use kubuntu-devel for it when needed.
<ScottK> So no.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's in the archive now.  Please fix it up as you decide is best.
<vish> ScottK: k.. but what artwork do we change in kubuntu? the boot animation is one that i can notice.. i'm trying to find out if derivatives need artwork and if some of the concerns are not addressed.. xubuntu folk need help.. so was wondering about kubuntu.
<Riddell> I'm going to send this to upstream translators to tell them what needs doing if they want Kubuntu translated https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Translations
<ScottK> apachelogger: Also don't forget to mark the needs-packaging bug fix released.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll bump the build-dep ... runtime checking is more an upstream thing IMHO
<ScottK> vish: We're in pretty good shape this cycle.  The installer is probably the place with the most of it.  We needed help last cycle on the branding stuff and got it (if somewhat late).
<Riddell> vish: we change very little artwork, upstream artwork rocks, so there's not much need
<dpm> Riddell, please send it to the ubuntu-translators list as well
<Riddell> although I notice that usb-creator still needs an updated icon
<Riddell> dpm: good idea
<vish> Riddell: ScottK: neat thanks.. yeah , kubuntu upstream has pretty good artwork :)
<dpm> Riddell, thanks a lot for the work on compiling the list of translations and for the e-mail to upstream and downstream translators!
<ScottK> Anyone have ATI video, running maverick, and able to test some kwin changes?
<Riddell> dpm: I still need to check all the kubuntu specific apps actually pick up the translations properly (no reason why they shouldn't but good to be sure)
<Riddell> dpm: are you able to get the output of the upstream/downstream comparison tool sometime?
<Riddell> dpm: are the launchpad priority translations for kubuntu matching the ones on that wiki page?
<dpm> Riddell, sorry I missed that on the Kubuntu Translations day. I won't probably be able to do this today, but I'll add it on my TODO for tomorrow. The same with priorities: they're not matching the wiki yet, but I'll sort them out
<ScottK> Riddell: Current i386 live CD is 13MB smaller than amd64.  Perhaps we should bump up the translations a bit on i386?
<ulysses> Riddell: thanks for your mail, it's a great help by translations
<Riddell> ScottK: for beta I only added a couple of translations, we should fill up the CDs with translations now
<sheytan> Riddell hey
<Riddell> hi sheytan 
<sheytan> I see that the kubuntu installer slideshow polish translation sucks. I can translate it, but i need someone to tell me how ;)
<Riddell> dpm: ^^
<dpm> sheytan, "it sucks" is not a very accurate description. If there are translations that need fixing and you would help with that, you can submit translation suggestions at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu/pl/+translate - after that, you should contact the Polish translators to review and accept your suggestions. You can get in touch with them here: https://launchpad.net
<dpm> /~ubuntu-l10n-pl
<debfx> ScottK: re ati video: yes, I have a HD 4850
<debfx> desktop effects don't work at all with the radeon driver
<ScottK> debfx: Could you test the kdebase-workspace in my ppa and see if it's any better/different?
<ScottK> rgreening: How come usb-creator requires a local iso to burn onto a stick?
<apachelogger> debfx: radeon does not work on maverick at all
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> fglrx that is
 * apachelogger messes up the names ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: what should be better with your workspace package?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Hopefully better desktop effects.  
<apachelogger> dont see nothing different on ati
<ScottK> apachelogger: What are you running it with?
<apachelogger> that is ... it only works with xrender either way
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The idea is to force some stuff back to indirect without blur so they can have effects.
<apachelogger> on some mobility radeon hd 5000
<ScottK> Hopefully mgraesslin will reappear and we can discuss.
<ScottK> apachelogger: What happens when you try to change effects setting while they are activated?
<ScottK> This is, hopefully, part of solving KDE Bug 241402.
<apachelogger> ScottK: no error but no effects either
<ubottu> KDE bug 241402 in compositing "kwin freezes when changing related settings in systemsettings while compositing is active" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241402
<apachelogger> that is when I switch form xrender to opengl
<apachelogger> so from my POV that is a regression because before it was not wanna let me use opengl
<apachelogger> now it says desktop effects are on even though they are clearly not (judging from missing shadow and opaque panel...)
<ScottK> Odd.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> something tells me the openoffice-kde foo expects Qt to use the native backend implicitly
<shadeslayer> um when i logged in i had no KWin running
 * shadeslayer wonders why
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seems ooo needs to make  sure whenever it tries to get a kapp that it sets the graphicssystem to native
<apachelogger> nigelb: any talkers yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: quick question, why do we provide just one wallpaper on the live CD? ubuntu provides so many .... i feel sad
<apachelogger> because we need to squeeze a crapload of gtk on the CD and KDE wallpapers consume super amounts of space
<shadeslayer> we have gtk on the CD ? :O
<shadeslayer> OOo ??
<apachelogger> I am almost certain we do
<apachelogger> also amarok is in a relationship with GTK I recon
<apachelogger> they even have glib babies together!
<shadeslayer> what should i blame for gtk?
<apachelogger> yes I saw it
<shadeslayer> GAHHHHHHH
<apachelogger> I was going all greppy on their source
<apachelogger> and there it was
<apachelogger> GLIB
 * shadeslayer would like someone to kick amarok off the CD then
<shadeslayer> bring in bangarang... 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Won't help the gtk question until koffice becomes useful.
<nigelb> apachelogger: none at all
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah so its OOo as well...
<shadeslayer> we surely cant kick that off...
<apachelogger> nigelb: you were not naggy enough then ;)
<nigelb> apachelogger: yes, I didn't want to be kicked out
<shadeslayer> nigelb: your a student or work ?
<shadeslayer> *or do you work ?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: both, why?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: intrested in writing a paper on network security >
<nigelb> shadeslayer: No way. Network is totally not my thing.
<shadeslayer> ah well then.. :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apparently rekonq does not have the borders on slackware plasma-netbook
<shadeslayer> ( IIRC this is what we want right?
<ScottK> Sounds right.
<ScottK> BTW, rekonq + cnn video = Fail.
<shadeslayer> hehe... someone just reported on #rekonq that it doesnt have windeco with kde 4.4.3
<apachelogger> ScottK: I hear rekonq + ccn = fail
<apachelogger> ScottK: time to report bug ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: shadeslayer's right here, so I just did.
<apachelogger> k ^^
<shadeslayer> its CNN's fault :D
<shadeslayer> they dont like FOSS 
<shadeslayer> having a looksie .. compiling...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any particular vids?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I tried a few.  None worked.  The wildcat miners one in particular
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Works on chromium
<shadeslayer> seems your right
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> AHA!
<shadeslayer> ScottK: blame it on stupid adblock
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://imgur.com/Fopzs
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please fix.
<ScottK> Even when I click on it, the most I ever got was audio.
<shadeslayer> cant really do anything, ive been complaining we need better adblock list
<ScottK> Why can't we fix that one?
 * shadeslayer got audio as well
<ScottK> Where's the list?
<shadeslayer> its the easy block adblock list
<shadeslayer> oi
<shadeslayer> it works with adblock now
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<ScottK> We install that by default?
<shadeslayer> rekonq downloads it by default
<shadeslayer> ( its freely available from the net )
<shadeslayer> but i got it to work with adblock as well now
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ downloading random stuff from the net by default I think is not a good plan.
<shadeslayer> its just a list of regex
<shadeslayer> and even chromium uses that list ( if you install the adblock plugin )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's the by default thing I have a problem with.
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<ScottK> If a user asks for it, fine.
<shadeslayer> you can easily disable it
 * apachelogger has a problem with adblock by default anyway
<shadeslayer> ( via a patch )
<apachelogger> not the first time it causes problems
<ScottK> We shouldn't ship it enabled by default.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we had this discussion at a point earlier as well right?
<apachelogger> yeah :P
<apachelogger> I also had it disabled
<apachelogger> jr did not agree and reverted
<Riddell> we've had this discussion for years, in the end we've always decisded to go with giving users a useful feature by default rather than not
 * apachelogger also does not care enough to open up that box again ^^
 * Riddell runs out
<ScottK> Riddell: Not working with cnn.com is a feature?
<apachelogger> in rekonq and khtml 4.5 the situation is a bit different in that it is super easy for the user to get adblocking now 
 * ScottK runs out too.
<apachelogger> (since we now have autodownload facilities for the lists)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im trying to confirm your issue, but it seems to be fixed in git, could just be that rekonq is trying to cache a part of the video before starting it, trying to confirm with other people in #rekonq anyways
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<txwikinger> what is the general direction of the browser for KDE/Konqueror in the future?
<txwikinger> Will Konqueror go to a more standard base?
<txwikinger> The reason why I ask, I approached a webapp site to include konqueror support, and they are reluctant due to the lower usage of it
<txwikinger> So we are somewhat at the point of where these things need to be fixed... in the browser or at the websites
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh and have a look here  : http://imagebin.org/113064
 * apachelogger fixes apturl protocol file
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> I wonder if there is a reason the apturl packages are arch: all and not any
<apachelogger> nigelb: I could do a Widgetcraft talk on thursday
<nigelb> apachelogger: you can? SERIOUSLY?
 * nigelb hugs apachelogger 
<debfx> ScottK: opengl desktop effects still don't work
<apachelogger> nigelb: javascript or cpp?
<apachelogger> last time I did javascript
<debfx> ScottK: xrender works even though the kcm says that desktop effects aren't available on my system
 * apachelogger also finds javascript better for first timers
<nigelb> apachelogger: I'd leave it to you :)
<debfx> also the all effects tab is empty
<nigelb> apachelogger: 1600 or 1700?
<apachelogger> 1600
<apachelogger> I have exams on friday ^^
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<apachelogger> ⚠ Widgetcraft
<nigelb> apachelogger: many thanks! Addddded.
<apachelogger> that looks all sorts of magic
<apachelogger> nigelb: cool, can I get a ⚠ too? ^^
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> or ❤
<apachelogger> ❤ is always good
<nigelb> err, I cna only see '?'
<apachelogger> what font are you using?
<nigelb> dunno, debian default thingy
<apachelogger> that are two of the more standard unicode symbols :O
<nigelb> what fail debian :/
<apachelogger> well then, something more ascii must be used 
 * apachelogger breaks fingers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, help me load a kate kpart in rekonq
<apachelogger> O|¯|_ orz
<apachelogger> nigelb: how about that
<shadeslayer> <3
 * apachelogger always likes a good fall ^^
<shadeslayer> thats a fall? :S
<nigelb>  O|?|_ orz :/
<apachelogger> gah
<apachelogger> ORZ
<apachelogger> not that awesome though
 * apachelogger consults wikipedia
<nigelb> apachelogger: pastebin?
<apachelogger> (*ﾟﾉOﾟ)<ｵｵｵｵｫｫｫｫｫｫｫｰｰｰｰｰｲ!
<apachelogger> surely that will not work either
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> \,,/
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> that works
<nigelb> (*??O?)<?????????????????!
<apachelogger> nigelb: @}-;-'---
 * nigelb sighs
<nigelb> this is getting more and more comic
<apachelogger> debian is the suck clearly :P
<apachelogger> nigelb: just add a <3
<apachelogger> somewhere
<shadeslayer> nigelb: apparently everyone leaves house in Season 3 :/
<nigelb> shadeslayer: not really.
<nigelb> they'll be back in 6
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you fix kate yet?
<shadeslayer> meh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the packaging
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, when you have a minute or 60 ... someone really needs to polish up my wiki page
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope.. writing  mail to kwrite-devel asking about ABI stablity
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> YOUR wiki page? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because debian wants to confirm
<ScottK> apachelogger: Because Debian dropped the headers because no one used them/not maintained and they want some promise of ABI stability to put them back.
<shadeslayer> <pinotree> shadeslayer: the kate/kdesdk-dev was dropped because of no guarantees about api/abi stability
<apachelogger> debian should better be concerned with their fonts being utter crap
<nigelb> apachelogger: +1
<ScottK> Since we want to minimize diff, it makes sense to check.
<apachelogger> wrong priorities obviously
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am somewhat certain that kate would want to maintain a stable API and ABI for their plugin interface ;)
<apachelogger> which is the only package of need anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: Right.  We just want them to say that.
<ScottK> You know what happens when you assume, right?
<ScottK> (this is almost certainly and american idiom though)
<apachelogger> I also know what happens when politics get in the way of UX
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Good afternoon.
<apachelogger> and if we judge ABI over UX then I am very much in doubt of our mission anyway
<apachelogger> nigelb: so, do I get a <3
<apachelogger> nigelb: maybe make that Plasma Widgetcraft 
<apachelogger> Widgetcraft alone is a bit too cryptic I think
<ScottK> mgraesslin: One of the ubuntu-x people just had me try mesa 7.9 with a driconf of http://sarvatt.com/downloads/drirc.txt and on my intel 945gme netbook I got effects by default (including blur).
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu maverick is still giving problems to change the language and locales
<shadeslayer> mail sent.. lets see their response
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: hm?
<apachelogger> so, who is going to replace lernid with something that looks decent?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: The idea is to "switch to the GL_ARB_fragment_program blur implementation with that and that might actually work, 7.9 enabled that ARB_fragment_shader option by default which was disabled on 7.8.x and it looks like that's the extension it checks to use the GLSL shader variant instead."
<EagleScreen> In language.selector I have configured the system language to British English
<EagleScreen> need to pastebin..
<nigelb> apachelogger: adding <3 :)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: That's with a stock 4.5.1 kwin (none of your patch or the reversions)
<EagleScreen> then my locale settings is this: http://pastebin.ca/1935112  is it correct?
<nigelb> my irssi instance is misbehaving
<EagleScreen> only LANGUAGE is set in en_GB
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: you restarted?
<EagleScreen> all the system or KDE?
<apachelogger> the system
<EagleScreen> yes
<nigelb> apachelogger: you HAZ <3 :)
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: also, do you get the same on a tty?
<apachelogger> nigelb: thank you
<EagleScreen> also in tty, yes
<apachelogger> that is interesting
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: is there a bug report about this?
<EagleScreen> it also seems like some KDE atuff is showing the language based in locale settings and not in systemsettings->Locale language
<CIA-116> [apturl] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100907154047-2clmy5icomcmsvno * (6 files in 3 dirs) releasing version 0.4.1ubuntu7
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: pardon?
<EagleScreen> now I can't be able to switch my KDE language to English, but this is an ancient bug in Kubuntu
 * apachelogger does not follow
<EagleScreen> okay
<EagleScreen> there two language settings in Kubuntu: the KDE language and the System language, right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: soo... your wiki page...
<EagleScreen> the KDE language is the list of languages, and you have to set your preferred language on the top
<EagleScreen> and the system language is the "Set System language" which changes locales
<apachelogger> *nod*
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you think I should add a list of favorite unicorn colors?
<EagleScreen> if I change locales and I dont change the KDE language, some KDE strings change their language too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is a bit empty
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: if you change the global language all of KDE should follow after a reboot
<EagleScreen> I know apachelogger
<shadeslayer> hold on.. lemme open it
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that is IT
 * shadeslayer faints
<EagleScreen> I wouldn't be here if I would't think some is broken
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its completely empty :P
<shadeslayer> maybe you can add a bunch of IRC channels?
<EagleScreen> now my KDE is set to British English and all KDE stuff is in Spanish
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what are we talking about?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your wiki page
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter
<shadeslayer> yes that one
<apachelogger> now I would not call that completely
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: so what is the problem?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: it does not change to en_GB after reboot?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have a look https://wiki.kubuntu.org/shadeslayer
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: let me reboot one more time and report to you some things
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not enough important things to document them
<apachelogger> there is a do missing I think
<shadeslayer> heh...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: * I have also been contributing to the Ubuntu Main archives (thanks to Riddle for sponsoring my uploads) and helped package KDE 4.5 Beta 1 for Maverick and Lucid.
<apachelogger> spot the name typo
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddle ...
<mgraesslin> ScottK: so do I understand that disabling the extension fixes the problem?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: It appears to.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what do I write "I am supreme master of the universe and want to become supreme ranter too"?
<ScottK> At least on the one system I've tried it on.
<mgraesslin> that's all I want :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/shadeslayer/Header << copy and modify according to needs id say
<shadeslayer> then go on about how you have your own distro.. fluffy
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I need to try it on more systems.
<mgraesslin> and a way better solution to fix it in the driver instead of trying more quircks in the software
<shadeslayer> maybe ask someone to give wiki a fluffy theme? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is a bit of a problem with that header... in that it duplicates information from launchpad and contains highly variable information ;)
<apachelogger> ha!
<mgraesslin> sure and I think that FBO are also a limitation
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Is it possible you could detect whether or not to use GLSL a different way?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know how it is with getting things past the canonical sysadmins ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I propose a new wiki theme today and we might have it in time for 11.04 :P
<shadeslayer> true :D
<mgraesslin> ScottK: well that's why there are things like extensions. To check at runtime if it is available
<mgraesslin> the only other option I see is to do serious testing during startup which is probably nothing we want to do either
<ScottK> Slowing startup even more is not a good option.
<apachelogger> I should create a startup that creates a website that customers can use as intarwebs identity
<apachelogger> a CV of some sort
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I still have the problem of the relevant bug about changing effects with them activated freezes the screen.
<apachelogger> so apachelogger does not have to write that crap on every page he comes across
<ScottK> So that still needs sorting.
<mgraesslin> I think we can only solve this one by enforcing indirect rendering
<EagleScreen_> first: language-selector fails to change locales even after reboot
<mgraesslin> and as soon as we do that blur breaks in the fbo
<ScottK> mgraesslin: OK.  So we still need to pursue your patch/reversions.
<ScottK> Ah.
<mgraesslin> and the breakage can only be detected with the patch
<mgraesslin> oh and than we still have the crashers and there is nothing we can do about it
 * shadeslayer points that rekonq release is in 5 days
<EagleScreen_> but this language-selector bug not worry me becaus it is possibly a eventual bug which will be fixed soon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you load a kpart????
<shadeslayer> gimme a example
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Crashers are a problem, but if it crashes during a configuration change and automatically restarts, that's a huge improvement over just freezing.
<EagleScreen_> the main problem is that I see that Kubuntu language switching is a few crazy since years
<debfx> shadeslayer: is it still necessary to delete the rekonq configs after upgrading?
<mgraesslin> of course, but I fear that it might trigger kwin's "we crashed so we disable compositing" feature
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah.. configs are not compatible
 * shadeslayer hates that 
<mgraesslin> and that one is only revertable by manually changing the kwinrc
<mgraesslin> (I will change that for 4.6)
<ScottK> Ouch.
<ScottK> Disable effects, change config, re-enable effects is at the level of a not totally ridiculous work around.
<EagleScreen_> there are many strings in Kubuntu which does not follow the KDE language settings in systemsettings, and thay does in other distributions like Debian or openSUSE, so I think some must be broken or wrongly done in Kubuntu
<debfx> shadeslayer: I could live with it if rekonq did reset the configs instead of just being broken
<shadeslayer> debfx: im looking into it, no one on #rekonq, do you want to send a mail to rekonq@kde.org ?
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: We'd need a list of strings and language to check.  Generally we are supposed to be preferring upstream translations where they are available.
<mgraesslin> if I were able to reproduce I would try to do that programmatically, but I think that's what kwin already does
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kparts/html/namespaceKParts_1_1ComponentFactory.html#a71eb5a47ba2fab6636de27f0535f8137
<shadeslayer> well.. if im successful this will take about.. 2 mins
<EagleScreen_> ScottK: If I install Kubuntu in English, all is well transtated into English, but if I later want to switch language to Spanish, a lot of string does not change their language. By the same way, if I install Kubuntu in Spanish, all is well translated to Spanish, but if I later want to change the language to English, a lot of string does not change their language, the problem is changing the language, and this is happening since 
<EagleScreen_> several releases
<ScottK> Ah.  I see.  No idea about that.
<EagleScreen_> when I switch langage in Debian or Suse, it changes with no problem
<dpm> EagleScreen_, the best thing would be to report a bug and mention exactly which strings don't get translated upon language change, so that this can be tracked down.
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger switches languages around
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw the class that reads file extensions was QFile right?
<EagleScreen_> yes, and I will be able to do it when this locale issue i am having to be fixed/cleared
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> then?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see, that is why you should have found it yourself instead of me telling you
<shadeslayer> ok lemme see then :D
<apachelogger> if you had found i yourself you would remember the name
<apachelogger> so here we go again
<apachelogger> search for it :P
<EagleScreen_> now in maverik i feel that KDE language has been following locale settings instead of KDE language settings in systemsettings, is it intended?
 * shadeslayer looks up
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it would be nice if one could set the parenting windowid for qapt-batch
<apachelogger> EagleScreen_: just dont use the KDE setting?
<JontheEchidna> Options:
<JontheEchidna>   --attach <winid>          Attaches the window to an X app specified by winid
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, why does language-selector not use it?
<JontheEchidna> probably because it didn't use it with install-package
<JontheEchidna> I just did s/install-package/qapt-batch
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> IC
<apachelogger> something to look into then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: dont use thing becaus they are broken is not a solution
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot21.png
<apachelogger> the sizing here looks weird
<JontheEchidna> yeah, there's not really a good way to get the window itself to resize...
<JontheEchidna> or at least I've not found one
<EagleScreen_> you are the developpers, if you dont know how this language tools are expected to work, who know??
<shadeslayer> ??
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut???
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mgraesslin will surely know ;)
<shadeslayer> ->n00b();
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but I think you just need to resize the mainwidget to its new hint
<apachelogger> or set the max size to the hint
<mgraesslin> I think I need context
<apachelogger> since you probably need to max size it for the netbook usecase
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: language-selector-qt does not invoke qapt-batch with its --attach option which would enable qapt-batch to be arranged as transient window of language-selector-qt ... so that should be fixed
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: we were wondering how to resize a window after content was removed
<JontheEchidna> more specifically, a KProgressDialog after buttons are removed
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot22.png
<apachelogger> whom do I annoy with that?
<apachelogger> dpm: 
<shadeslayer> i still have no idea what you guys are talking about ..but ill nod anyways .... *nod
<mgraesslin> hmm that should be possible with Qt
<apachelogger> dpm: there are two white spaces between German. and Select
<apachelogger> not sure where they come from
 * apachelogger notes that language-selector-qt is a butterfly like mess
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no nodding, fixing :P
 * dpm was just about to make a remark along those lines as well
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> idea
<apachelogger> I think that might be caused from GTK translations using \n
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<dpm> hm, but why shouldn't the kde app interpret \n as line break?
<dpm> they all use gettext
<apachelogger> there are actually 2 whitespaces in the source :O
<dpm> :-)
<apachelogger> dpm: Qt widgets in richtext mode will not interpret \n IIRC
<apachelogger> only <br/> or <p>
<dpm> ah, I didn't know that one
<apachelogger> well, maybe it changed by now but I certainly remember that there was something going on with \n in our python apps that share translations with GTK uis
<apachelogger> dpm: do you think it would be wise to change that typo at this point in the cycle?
<apachelogger> considering it is fairly minor
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: IT WAS QFILEINFO!!!!!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rihto
<apachelogger> righto even
<dpm> apachelogger, I wouldn't at this point, we're past UI freeze. It is really minor and would break translations for lots of languages
<shadeslayer> oh i said QFile .. forgot to add info there ... 
<EagleScreen_> but I am going to tell you how I think this is expected to work: the KDE applications language should follow the preferred language in this list: http://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopsy1531.png , and locale settings (which haven't why to coincide with Desktop language) should be set in this window: http://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopqx1531.png , to switch KDE language you must change the first 
<apachelogger> *nod*
<EagleScreen_> list and not the second, and if this is not working like this, then something is broken in Kubuntu sice years
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> that message as a whole is crap
<apachelogger> "Select them from the Add Language button."
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill looksie after i fix0r rekonq
<apachelogger> that does not mean anything to me
<apachelogger> EagleScreen_: that is a bogus assumption, the former regulates language at user level and the latter at system level
<apachelogger> also the former supports a broken concept of language fallback order
<apachelogger> which is about the most useless thing I have seen in my life, also I think it is broken in KDE itself
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> restarting to get a german system
<EagleScreen_> I dont think so apachelogger
<EagleScreen_> I dont understand why you can think this is a "bogus assumption"
<EagleScreen_> it is expected to work like that
<EagleScreen_> some applications and Gnome (i think) show the language following the locale settings
<apachelogger> changing the latter without changing the former will still change the KDE language as long as the former is not set
<apachelogger> so what is supposed to be not be translated?
<EagleScreen_> but KDE has to follow this former
<apachelogger> I just switched from en_US to de_AT (by just logout and login) 
<apachelogger> EagleScreen_: the former should not even be there, since as you stated it only manipulates KDE
<apachelogger> which is utterly useless
<apachelogger> if I want my desktop to be french than I want Kopete AND nautilus to be french
<apachelogger> not one and the other some other language
<apachelogger> OH
<apachelogger> OHHHH
<EagleScreen_> the former is for missing translations
<apachelogger> OHHHHHHHHH
 * Riddell wanders back home
<apachelogger> EagleScreen_: for missing translations?
<EagleScreen_> if a string is not available in some language, it will showed in the second
<apachelogger> right
<EagleScreen_> but this is out of our discussion
<apachelogger> that might be why your system is half spanish and half english
<EagleScreen_> not it is not the cause
<EagleScreen_> i am sure
<apachelogger> so what is the cause then?
<apachelogger> because I just switched from en_US to de_AT and have no problems whatosever
<EagleScreen_> I hopped any of you would know
<EagleScreen_> may be Launchpad translations?
<shadeslayer> i have no idea how to do this ....
<EagleScreen_> mya be lnaguage-selector
<apachelogger> I doubt the latter because it worked for me
<EagleScreen_> kde-language-pack packages? what are they for?
<apachelogger> translations
<EagleScreen_> the rest of distros only use the kde-l10n packages
 * apachelogger installs spanish
<dpm> EagleScreen_, I've read the conversation, but I'm not sure what the problem is. Can you summarize it and post the output of the 'locale' command somewhere?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen_: they also do not have launchpad
<EagleScreen_> sure. dpm
<EagleScreen_> locales: http://pastebin.ca/1935142
 * apachelogger switches to spanish
<dpm> basically, apart from installing language packs, fonts and input methods, the only thing that language-selector does is to write to the locale variables to change language
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: are you swotiching locales?
<dpm> ah, you've been bitten by the LANGUAGE bug, let me find the link...
<EagleScreen_> dpm: curently in maverick changing locales with language-selector seems to be broken for me
<EagleScreen_> but dpm it is not the end of the matter
<dpm> EagleScreen_, apachelogger, that's bug 553162 - notice the LANG and LANGUAGE environment variables there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553162 in Ubuntu Translations "Unset $LANGUAGE if the user picks a different locale in gdm, so that language-selector and gdm stop disagreeing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553162
<dpm> the bug mentions gdm, but I guess it applies to kdm as well
<dpm> in principle, this should be only visible in applications which not follow the standard order in reading the LANGUAGE and LANG variables.
<EagleScreen_> the matter is that in Kubuntu, since years, there are a lot of string that does not switch the language when you switche the KDE language in systemsettings, they always stay in the language in which Kubuntu was installed
<dpm> Due to those apps you end up with a half translated system
<dpm> and they expose the underlying bug in language selector as well
<apachelogger> well
<EagleScreen_> dpm: read my last message
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the problem is
<apachelogger> Kubuntu has to locale settings
<apachelogger> one at KDE level
<apachelogger> one at system level
 * nigelb hands apachelogger a 'w' for to
<apachelogger> if nothing configured at KDE level it will just use system level
<apachelogger> IF there is something configured at KDE level it will use whatever is configured at KDE level
<dpm> EagleScreen_, I did read it, but until there is a bug stating exactly which strings don't get translated, it is really difficult to track it down
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: Kuubntu is not following that
<apachelogger> IF the language configured at KDE level is incomplete it will fall back to system language
<apachelogger> IF KDE language is en_GB AND system language is not en_US you get a mixed language setup
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: and how is possible that the language translation is incomplete in Kubuntu and not in the rest of distros?
<apachelogger> BECAUSE en_GB is an incomplete translation (for obvious reasons)
<EagleScreen_> that is not a reason
<EagleScreen_> If i'd set en_US under en_GB the incomplete translation is still there
<EagleScreen_> anyway, I cannot see the evolution of this bug in maverick until I find a way to change locales out
<EagleScreen_> but this translation issue is in Kubuntu since KDE3 age, so I do not expect to be magically fixed in maverick
<apachelogger> EagleScreen_: where exactly did I claim that KDE falls back to the next in list?
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> IF the language configured at KDE level is incomplete it will fall back to system language
<apachelogger> install german, configure german via the KDE setting and behold that your system will be german
<apachelogger> install french, configure french via the KDE setting and behold that your system will be french
<apachelogger> this is nothing but an incompleteness in en_GB coming from the assumption that en_GB will fall through to en_US, which it usually does, unless configured for KDE only in which case it falls to the system language
<apachelogger> IF the system language is then not en_US you get a mixed language KDE
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: i am sure that is not the only problem
<apachelogger> and I am sure that this is exactly the problem you were complaining about
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: do you mean to have a fully english Kubuntu, do I need set English in locale and also in KDE?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> read what I wrote
<apachelogger> EITHER
<EagleScreen_> you said that KDE fallback into locales
<apachelogger> you set your system locale to english AND do not have anything configured in KDE
<apachelogger> OR
<apachelogger> you set KDE to some english version but then the system locale MUST BE en_US
<ScottK> apachelogger: Since you're so hot with KCMs, Could you whip one up that allows one to change the system name easily?  That choice got removed from the installer and I think we're going to need to make it easy for people to mess with it post install.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I can, question is if we should not incorporate this in some existing thing
<ScottK> Gotta run.  
<ScottK> apachelogger: No idea.  You tell me.
<apachelogger> having such tiny KCMs is a bit of a waste
 * ScottK is off to $WORK meetings.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I dunno where we could squeeze it in... :S
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: I'd like to backport my latest qapt commit, but I can't find the branch ^^'
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/
<smarter_> thanks!
 * apachelogger thinks that language-selector needs a rewrite in c(++)
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: many times I have installed kde-l10n-en-gb in other distros, and the KDE was well translated to English even having es_ES.utf8 locales
<smarter_> apachelogger: it needs to be integrated in the kcm
<smarter_> and since you seem to like kcms... :p
<apachelogger> smarter_: I know, but that will not come to pass with pyth0rn
<apachelogger> thanks to sip the other way around would be no problem :S
<smarter_> pyth0rsaur
<apachelogger> ^^
<smarter_> how do I tell svn diff to give me the latest rev changes without manually specifiying the rev number?
<smarter_> svn diff -r PREV:COMMITTED, great.
<CIA-116> gmartres * 1172627 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp QAptBatch: sets the focus to the appropriate button for each mode (backport of r1172509)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: people in #ubuntu+1 think rekonq is fast :P
<apachelogger> fast in crashig
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> holy smokes
<apachelogger> opensuse's cd start screen is like 30000000000 times better looking than ours
<apachelogger> WTF
<shadeslayer> yaeh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: suse in a box?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in what box?
<apachelogger> OMG
<apachelogger> opensuse's bootscreen is like 6000000000000 times better looking than ours
<apachelogger> WTF^2
 * Sput thinks those are made-up numbers though
<apachelogger> well, at least the installer is not that convincing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: suse in a VBox ?
<apachelogger> though I like their buttons I think
<Riddell> pointless start screens are annoying, at least it's fairly easy to close
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why would I install that pour soul in a vbox?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I mean the one where you select what to do ... install ... run ... etc
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you try 11.3?
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: you may have fallen in your own assumption, now I have done a test in Fedora 12 KDE, it becomes translated to English when I set KDE in British English, and locales are still in es_ES
<EagleScreen_> the same happens in Debian and Suse
<EagleScreen_> now in maverick i have KDE set in British English, why is all Kubuntu in Spanish?
<Riddell> you'd need to check the sources, but probably the British English translation has strings removed where they match the US English translation
<apachelogger> bureau KDE
<apachelogger> hihi
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> sounds funny
<apachelogger> oh la la
<apachelogger> 2.5 Go
<apachelogger> that is gonna take a bit
<apachelogger> what I do not get, why is their installer using non-oxyge icons?
<EagleScreen_> then in Kubuntu to use British English, am I forced to have locales in en_US?
<Riddell> because they're 0wned by gnome fanboys
<apachelogger> EagleScreen_: but we were not talking about fedora or debian or suse, but kubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, right, forgot that ^^
<EagleScreen_> then Kubuntu kde-l10n-en-gb is incomplete (almost empty) while the package in the other distros is complete, is this a good idea?
<Riddell> the first stage of their installer is mostly unthemed, the second stage uses a stylesheet, which seems inconsistent
<apachelogger> Riddell: what first stage?
<apachelogger> for me i was themed all the way through
<Riddell> EagleScreen_: the relevant package is language-pack-kde-en
<Riddell> EagleScreen_: and language-pack-kde-en-base
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot23.png
<apachelogger> like that
<EagleScreen_> Riddell: what do you mean? sorry
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's not what I got when using their KDE CD image, first stage was plain oxygen theme (second stage is after a reboot I think, very 2005)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think what differs us from other distros is that we export the system lang via kdm which makes it primary default rather than en_US
<apachelogger> hm... I am on a DVD media here
<Riddell> EagleScreen_: the package with the translation files in it is language-pack-kde-en and language-pack-kde-en-base
<apachelogger> AFAIK they are not too keen on the CD foo
 * apachelogger also knows why :P
<EagleScreen_> Riddell: then what are kde-l10n-xxx for?
<Riddell> EagleScreen_: they're the upstream packages, the files all get extracted and put into launchpad
<Riddell> we keep them for docs
<apachelogger> and data files such as audio
<EagleScreen_> then kde-l10n are upstream. and language-pack-kde are launchpad?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it's a useful exercise to compare the two
<EagleScreen_> and KDE in Kubuntu uses language-pack-kde instead of kde-l10n-es?
<Riddell> language-pack-kde-es is where the translations are
<EagleScreen_> and as I see, no translations for en-gb
<EagleScreen_> and I think that the KDE language form always fallback in locales and not in the second language in the list
<EagleScreen_> at leats in Kubuntu
 * apachelogger thinks that is what he said quite a while ago already
<smarter_> apachelogger: opensuse in French? Is that done to make the installation more challenging? :p
<apachelogger> why challenging? :P
<EagleScreen_> yes, now I understand you when soy said thet the form has no sense
<lex79> Riddell: can you upload qimageblitz from here https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages ?
<smarter_> apachelogger: I guess as long as you know what effacer, supprimer and formater mean you won't make too much of a mess :p
<EagleScreen_> but the form could be designed to fallback in the second language in the list, this may be a KDE upstream bug
<apachelogger> smarter_: I think my french is good enough to use a system :P
 * smarter_ should try installing an OS in German, but only in a VM :p
 * Sput never installs OSes in German
<Sput> translations generally are too abysmal to be used in production
<apachelogger> hm
<dpm> err... I disagree
<apachelogger> opensuse with autologin goes pretty fast
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep.. cya tmmrw
<lex79> autologin by default?
<apachelogger> o/ shadeslayer
<lex79> night shadeslayer
<apachelogger> lex79: their autologin checkbox is checked by default
<apachelogger> whereas hours is not
<Sput> dpm: in my experience, translations are often "overdone", but translating things into the target language that are much easier to say and understand in english
 * apachelogger thinks having it checked is nicer though
<dpm> Sput, there are many many translation teams that work really hard to ensure good translation quality, especially on those languages where Kubuntu or Ubuntu is used in governmental or educational institutions
<Sput> dpm: one of my favourite examples, "systray" is officially translated into "Systemleistenkontrollabschnitt" on Windows
<apachelogger> lex79: in fact a popular german computer magazine once did a security review of windows (I think vista) vs. osx vs. suse
<apachelogger> suse lost
<apachelogger> with reasons like autologin by default is a security threat
<Sput> maybe it's better in other languages, but at least for German I find many translations very awkward, that is even true for books and stuff
<Sput> and I wouldn't even blame the translators
<lex79> apachelogger: I see, but autologin is comfortable :P
<apachelogger> lex79: I agree
<dpm> Sput, ah, but that's proprietary software translated by a translation agency :P in Kubuntu at least you can make suggestions for better translations :)
<apachelogger> lex79: also I do not see a point in not having autologin by default
<Sput> I can imagine that it's much more useful for older/"normal" people though, who haven't been in touch with the English notions that much
<lex79> users don't like type the passwords, me too ;)
<apachelogger> lex79: corporate environments will rollout images and I think it should somewhat easy to turn off autologin once a second user account was created
<lex79> right
<Sput> dpm: thing is, if I had a say, many words would just stay English :) there is no good German word for "system tray" other than "systray"... of course, my grandma wouldn't understand "systray", but I doubt she would understand "Systemleistenkontrollabschnitt" either :)
<apachelogger> Sput: german KDE translation have the target of being understandable by grandmamas
<Sput> looks like in kubuntu/KDE it's "Systemleiste" which is already much better than the windows version, but semantically not entirely correct (translated back it'd be "system panel")
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> suse even comes with vim installed
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> I am in love again
<apachelogger> what a wonderful feeling
<Sput> apachelogger: switching distros?
<Sput> Gentoo comes with nano!
<apachelogger> gross
<apachelogger> just as gross as you bun too
<dpm> Sput, you are assuming that everyone can understand a bit of English. While that might be true for e.g. Western languages, English might look completely different to someone with a different cultural background. In that sense, translations make the system accessible for him/her
<jussi> nano <3
<jussi> :D
 * apachelogger does not think his sister knows what a system tray is
<lex79> someone here use nano to hack
<apachelogger> that would be quite the PITA
<jussi> anyone know how to get rid of this? N: Ignoring file 'google-talkplugin.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<lex79> you know who is :P
<Sput> dpm: I do understand that reasoning
<Sput> after all, I've spent a lot of effort (with a lot of your help too) to make quassel easily translateable :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: got any pics of this installer/boot screen you are referring to that looks hot? I don't remember it when installing a couple of weeks ago
<Sput> but running an OS in my native languagee certainly isn't for me
<dpm> yeah, that's a personal choice :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: no
<apachelogger> nixternal: can get you one later
<nixternal> well that isn't any good. i wanna see it now dangit
 * apachelogger throws mono at nixternal
<EagleScreen_> apachelogger: please, look at this http://img441.imageshack.us/f/plasmadesktopaw1531.png/
<EagleScreen_> as mentioned there, KDE should fallback to the second language on the list, not to locales
<nixternal> apachelogger: I had mono once, when I was like 13 years old, the kissing disease. I didn't like it then and I still don't like it :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: that is why you get it :P
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> no dpm
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> what a load of crap
<apachelogger> Riddell: our en_GB translations are pretty nakkid
<apachelogger> systemsettings.mo for example does not seem ot contain any translation at all
<apachelogger> launchpad however contains them
 * apachelogger expects madness in langpack-o-matic
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: that is changed in 4.5
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: this is new in 4.5 or the newer way is to fallback to locales and the help is outdated?
<apachelogger> well it certainly does not claim that it is a fallback list anymore
 * apachelogger will remove that widget now
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: where did you find the information about this change?
<apachelogger> in my system
<EagleScreen> in nyour system?
<EagleScreen> did you ask in #kde-devel?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot24.png
<Tscheesy> ow - poor you :)
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: are you using trunk?
<apachelogger> now I am using 4.5
<EagleScreen> why our help is different then?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<EagleScreen> or have you deleted the rest of the text by yourself?
<apachelogger> doesnt matter
<apachelogger> that thing goes away
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: change the list by some widget to can select just one language then
<EagleScreen> some people may want different languages for locale and KDE, in addiction, KDE forces me to have one language on the list
<EagleScreen> wow
<EagleScreen> sometimes appears one text and sometimes the other
<EagleScreen> oh, if you put the mouse over the widget, the updated help is showed, but if you click with the "what is this" the outdated help is showed
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: software-properties will not honor this setting
<apachelogger> neither will openoffice
<apachelogger> neither will firefox
<apachelogger> neither will any gnome application
<apachelogger> neither will any TK appliction
<apachelogger> neither will any application that does not use KDE
<EagleScreen> yes I know
<EagleScreen> only KDE applications
<apachelogger> so what is the reationale of only having KDE applications appear in another language?
<apachelogger> make that "user-executed KDE applications"
<EagleScreen> if I set locales to english only to have KDE in English.. will I be able to write characters like ñ ?
<apachelogger> yes
<EagleScreen> then, are you going to use only the locales way?
<EagleScreen> like Gnome?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> a) that list is crap
<apachelogger> b) it is not applying to non-KDE apps
<EagleScreen> ok, I hope for this not to give problems
<apachelogger> until those things are fixed I consider the KDE thing broken
<EagleScreen> for me that KDE thing works in other distros
<EagleScreen> but not tested in 4.5, only in 4.4
<EagleScreen> if language-selector is broken, is there another way to chnage locales?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot25.png
<apachelogger> smarter_: what do you think?
<apachelogger> maybe add icons?
<EagleScreen> it is more clear now
<EagleScreen> but I will change if the fallback list is working in other distros in KDE 4.5
<EagleScreen> I will test*
<EagleScreen> so it is expected to work, apachelogger
<apachelogger> and yet it doesnt
<EagleScreen> anyway, will you remove the fallback list?
<EagleScreen> have you got any idea about why Kubuntu fallbacks to locales?
<apachelogger> magic?
<EagleScreen> black magic I'd say
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: when your new change to be released, I will do a fresh Kubuntu maverick install and I will test if the ancient translations problems is still reproducible
<EagleScreen> I mean the string what always stay in the language in which Kuubntu was installed
<EagleScreen> but I supose I have to wait for language-selector fix
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> it looks like fallback is working just fine
<apachelogger> at least for desktop files
<EagleScreen> in maverick?
<apachelogger> yes
<EagleScreen> okay
<EagleScreen> listen
<EagleScreen> in maverick, I have locales in es_ES and I cannot change them
<apachelogger> hm, or maybe not
<EagleScreen> I set on the list first British English and seconf US English, I apply, I re-login, and all is in Spanish
<lex79> apachelogger: there are two typo in the description of OpenGL in your kcm
<apachelogger> jesus
<lex79> "iusing" and "wiht"
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> lex79: git merge directive plz
<apachelogger> or merge request for that matter
<apachelogger> hihihihi
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: now I doubt that works in KDE even
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: install some other language and use that as secondary language
<apachelogger> then fallback works
<EagleScreen> in KDE if only have to set British in the first place
<EagleScreen> even if I have locales in spanish
<EagleScreen> testing first British and Portuguese as second..
<apachelogger> engb is crippled
<apachelogger> not sure why
<apachelogger> probably to save space
<dantti> does someone knows is qt sqlite is compiled diferently on debian? cause with the same db it's so much slower on kubuntu..
<apachelogger> however that is bound to the assumption that en_GB is system locale and falls back to C
<dantti> s/is/if (first is)
<EagleScreen> yes but British is not falling back to US, it is falling back to Spanish (locales)
<apachelogger> dantti: I think that largely depends on the sqlite version under the hood
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm on debian it's 3.7 and here 3.6, but it's soo slow to do a simple while (query.next()) {};
<apachelogger> dantti: well, I think our Qt package is pretty close to Debian's so I would think sqlite is at fault
<apachelogger> dantti: maybe try with 3.7
<dantti> apachelogger: right, I'll try to upgrade to 3.7
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: we have kde-l10n-pt and kde-l10n-ptbr
<EagleScreen> kde-l10n-ptbr is for Brazil
<EagleScreen> and the other is for?
<EagleScreen> Portugal?
<apachelogger> supposedly
<EagleScreen> so it says Portugues do Brazil
<EagleScreen> both are for Brazil?
<apachelogger> dunno that description is drained from some desktop file IIRC
<apachelogger> doesnt sound right though
<EagleScreen> ok now British is first and Portuguese is second, and apps are in portuguese not Spanish
<EagleScreen> that is the expected 
<EagleScreen> but it can be because portuguese was the last used lang
<dantti> wow, even on sqlite3 cmd line through a ssh my query runs much faster.. probably 3.7 is a must ..
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: it could be falling back well to all languages but US English?
<apachelogger> yes
<EagleScreen> how and why?
<apachelogger> we do not know it seems
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: where does it say portugues do brazil?
<EagleScreen> in the widget you want to remove
<apachelogger> ah
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: my conclusion is that British fall back well to all languages except US English, it falls back to the next language after US English
<EagleScreen> and if no language after US English, then it fallbacks to locale
<EagleScreen> so the mess is in the English language packs
<dantti> apachelogger: appget took 15 seconds to start with sqlite 3.6, now with 3.7 it's instantly :P how can it be so much faster :P?
<EagleScreen> so, apachelogger, I'd not remobe this widget, I'd try to fix English language packs, but you are the developer
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: I think if I install the Debian kde-l10n packages, English and fallback works very well
<apachelogger> dantti: sqlite is so dirty there is loads of things to improve I hear ;)
<Riddell> lex79: syncs done, qimageblitz done (gosh I messed that one up)
<lex79> kk :)
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: I may tray to test if Catalan can fallback to Catalan-Valençia
<EagleScreen> may be the same language is not able to fallback to the same language but from other region
<apparle> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Lars_G> Greets all.
<Lars_G> I'm testing out Maverick, and I'm getting a segmentation fault with plasma-netbook
<Lars_G> (on a netbook)
<Lars_G> anyone knows who could be the culpright here? http://pastebin.com/Nrj5UxSv
<Lars_G> Any help is appreciated
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: fallback to en_US fixed
<apachelogger> Lars_G: with all updates installed?
<lex79> apachelogger: did you see my merge requests? :P
<apachelogger> lex79: not yet, we were busy tracking kde bugs :P
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> lex79: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot26.png what do you think about that as intermediate work around until I can make the language selection thing of KDE more sensible?
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> there is hell in my inbox
<apachelogger> comment here comment there comments everywhere
<Lars_G> apachelogger: I'm about to push them all
<Lars_G> I seem to have only 3, let me see which ones
<Lars_G> err 154 packages... nvm
<lex79> apachelogger: it seems better than what we have now
<smarter_> apachelogger: looks less confusing, except for those few people who like to have KDE fallback on a specific language when the translation is not available on their first language
<apachelogger> shtylman: pingy
<apachelogger> smarter_: it only works for KDE apps though which is fail IMHO
<apachelogger> what needs to be done is make it create an env script or hack up klocale to export the locale vars appropriately
<apachelogger> so that every non-KDE app also can use the other default language
<apachelogger> also the whole list thing needs to be redone
<apachelogger> way too heigh it i
<apachelogger> *is
<apachelogger> also the up and down buttons are completely 1990's
<shtylman> apachelogger: pongy
<apachelogger> shtylman: openoffice-kde needs some fixing if you have time
<smarter_> apachelogger: I think a Default language/ Fallback language would cover all the (sane) use cases
<shtylman> apachelogger: not sure if I will before freeze and release
<smarter_> but don't we have a usability expert to enlighten us on that sort of thing? ;)
<apachelogger> shtylman: after creating KApplication you need to call setGraphicsSystem("native");
<shtylman> apachelogger: this cycle has not awarded me much time unfortunately
<shtylman> apachelogger: what will that do?
<apachelogger> shtylman: ensure that the X11 painter is used
<shtylman> as opposed to?
<apachelogger> which seems to be necessary since openoffice goes down if one uses raster
<apachelogger> shtylman: whatever the user configured
<shtylman> I see
<apachelogger> or what Qt was built with
<apachelogger> shtylman: apparently you need some X11 functionallity foo
<apachelogger> so you need to ensure that painter is used
<apachelogger> KWin does that too IIRC
<shtylman> yes...cause we get iwndow ids to copy pixmaps and whatnot
<apachelogger> yeah, that sounds like a case where one needs the X11 painter ^^
 * apachelogger got horribly lost when he tried to find his way in the openoffice code ^^
<shtylman> apachelogger:  :)
<shtylman> one cannot just find their way through that code... the code finds it's way through you
<apachelogger> rofl
 * apachelogger needs to kjot that for later
<Lars_G> shtylman: if that's true, xorg's core team must be in institutions by now.
<Lars_G> I navigated XFree86's source twice... it was scary
<apachelogger> mhh
<lex79> qtcreator freezes everytime bleh
<apachelogger> <3 merging in git
<apachelogger> lex79: thanks for the fixes
<Lars_G> <3 git
<lex79> np
<Lars_G> Sigh, with all users connected. my updates will take 1 day
<Lars_G> bbl, I'll go for coffe and a gun
 * apachelogger thinks gitorious could really autoclose merge requests
 * apachelogger is wondering if Lars_G will shoot the coffee
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> human after all alter ego remix
<apachelogger> some fine beats those are
 * apachelogger imagines that most illuminating in combination with shrooms
<apachelogger> smarter_: do you happen to know a button type where I can control alignment?
<apachelogger> qpushbutton defaults to central when an icon is around (thanks to qstyle -.-)
<smarter_> nop, I hope you won't have to resort to paint()ing :p
<EagleScreen> why havent you change kcm-touchpad by synaptiks?
<smarter_> apachelogger: maybe using the CSS property text-align?
<smarter_> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6/stylesheet-examples.html
<apachelogger> smarter_: that is a bit sick though
<apachelogger> also I wonder how one does that with regards to RTL vs LTR
<Tm_T> apachelogger: should do as expected IIRC
<Tm_T> hmmm, or did it require separateRTL rule, cannot remember
 * apachelogger would think that it requires a seperate rule
<apachelogger> there surely are occasions where one will not want that stuff to swap around
<smarter_> but, are central-aligned buttons that bad?
<smarter_> I mean, buttons that launch a new app inside an app are already ugly and evil, left-aligning them won't change that :p
<apachelogger> smarter_: take a look at the screny
<apachelogger> IMHO i looks odd
<apachelogger> s/i/it
<apachelogger> I certainly look odd too, but that is another story :P
<smarter_> :p
<smarter_> I think we should not worry too much about that and rather try to C++ize and KCMize that language selector mess
<Lars_G> I wish Jambi would be ported to android
<apachelogger> smarter_: JT had a rather good jolly good concept (not sure if it involved full port to C++ but at least a helper for polkit
<apachelogger> smarter_: I recommended that to a couple of canonical employees as something that one could give bounty for, without luck :/
<apachelogger> smarter_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GSoC/2010/JonathanThomas
<apachelogger> Lars_G: http://code.google.com/p/android-lighthouse/
<smarter_> apachelogger: nice, he didn't get accepted?
<apparle> what all should I do after generating a gpg key pair, so that debsign will detect it
<apachelogger> smarter_: no, because I had a diagram with a cloud in my proposal ;)
<apachelogger> you cannot compete with cloud diagrams :S
<smarter_> hah, of course :p
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GSoC/2010/HaraldSitter
<apachelogger> cloud
<apachelogger> :D
<smarter_> also ubuntu one is more fancy than language selection, who cares about usability anyway? :p
 * apachelogger just noticed that the actual design in the end did not look much different
<apachelogger> smarter_: well, you can sell crap that does fancy things, if you try selling working stuff that is not fancy you have a problem ;)
<apachelogger> smarter_: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot27.png
<apachelogger> doesnt that look much better?
<smarter_> yep actually :)
<smarter_> you switched back to English? :p
<apachelogger> no, there is a bug!!!
<apachelogger> look
<apachelogger> my toolbar is french :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> how do I switch to RTL?
<smarter_> there's a command line switch
<smarter_> a secret one
 * apachelogger hate secret switches
<smarter_> actually, in --help-qt: --reverse
<apachelogger> ah
<smarter_> woah, progress bars going to the left in muon, trippy
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> muah
<apachelogger> hii
<Lars_G> updates
 * apachelogger likes that
 * Lars_G weeps
<Lars_G> updates
<apachelogger> this is crazy
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> RTL rox
<smarter_> apachelogger: april 1st material? :p
<Lars_G> it says it'll take 6 hours. it seems reliable
<apachelogger> smarter_: totally
 * apachelogger kjots that 
<smarter_> with some CSS goodness
<apachelogger> smarter_, Tm_T: it will indeed invert the alignment
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot28.png
<smarter_> nice
<smarter_> so, how did you do it?
<apachelogger> Lars_G: that is rather long I might say
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: with your new method, a user must be admin to can switch KDE language, and I think this is bad
<apachelogger> smarter_: style to text-align: left;
<smarter_> simple :)
<Lars_G> apachelogger: the connection's not at it'a best
<smarter_> Country: Israel?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: then fix the language selection widget
<Lars_G> and linux-headers is on the update list
<apachelogger> smarter_: I am going all funky on localization now ^^
<Tm_T> Lars_G: if networkmanager isn't the one doing the connection, it doesn't show it existing (:
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: what is the problem with it? the problem is in your British English packages
<Lars_G> Tm_T: ?
<EagleScreen> is not it apachelogger?
<Tm_T> 0020.12 < Lars_G> apachelogger: the connection's not at it'a best
<apachelogger> smarter_: come to think of it, is that selector not also on the left?
<Lars_G> Tm_T: What does that have to do with networkmanager?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: not it is not
<Lars_G> I mean our backbone is crap right now
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: also it is broken by design
<EagleScreen> what any other have you found?
<apachelogger> Lars_G: I recommend seeing a doctor
<Tm_T> Lars_G: aaah, I thought you were referring to screenshot (:
<smarter_> apachelogger: what selector?
<apachelogger> smarter_: the country selector
<Lars_G> apachelogger: I'll have silicon injected in it...
<Lars_G> bbl I'll go eat
<apachelogger> smarter_: it is misaligned is it not?
<apachelogger> it should be next to the country or region label
<apachelogger> but instead it sticks on the other end of the window for some reason
<smarter_> oh right
<apachelogger> BUG ALERT!
<smarter_> someone hardcoded something
<smarter_> somewhere.
<apachelogger> smarter_: that bugger is UI file based
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> smarter_: it is set to alignement gauche
<apachelogger> interesting ^^
<apachelogger> which actually is the default for qlabel
<smarter_> and it's not reversed by that magic switch?
<apachelogger> maybe, but I wonder why qlabel does not invert that automatically
<apachelogger> ALSO
<apachelogger> that whole brackets thing is off anyway
<smarter_> also, you're watching Dragon Ball
<apachelogger> the brackety thingy should be left of the country
<apachelogger> smarter_: yeah
<apachelogger> second tournament is coming up ^^
<apachelogger> anyhow
<smarter_> why the hell does it look like a link anyway
<smarter_> this application is a mess
<apachelogger> for a locale widget this thing sure has a lot of RTL issues
<apachelogger> smarter_: ack
<apachelogger> has not been changed since KDE 2 
<smarter_> what does the gnome equivalent look like? a single dropbox?
<apachelogger> I do not think they have that at all
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually 
<apachelogger> that might have been a single dropbox in KDE 3
<apachelogger> I seem to remember something like that
<smarter_> I remember that monster from KDE 3.5 at least
<apachelogger> hm
<smarter_> KDE 3.4 is a vague and distant memory :p
<apachelogger> I remember KDE 3.3 as crashy monster :P
<apachelogger> that beast was horrible
<apachelogger> or maybe it was my suse
<apachelogger> cant remember
<smarter_> actually, I'm not sure if it was KDE 3.4 that was used in my first distro evar
 * smarter_ checks
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> qwidgets have a layoutdirecton property
<apachelogger> that can be set to layoutdirectionauto
<apachelogger> BUT!!! that does not do no nothing for that silly qlabel
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> smarter_: the stylesheet trick also doesnt work
<apachelogger> qlabels clearly are made out of stupid -.-
<smarter_> that sucks
<smarter_> (apparently it was 3.4.1, I remember being amazed by a menu with real organization instead of the Windows mess)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> back then things were still awesome
<smarter_> back then I was almost 12, and yes I guess, things were pretty awesome.
<apachelogger>     if (qApp->layoutDirection() == Qt::RightToLeft) {
<apachelogger>         m_selectedCountryLabel->setAlignment(Qt::AlignRight);
<apachelogger>     }
<apachelogger> good thing Qt is nice
<apachelogger> smarter_: with 12 everything is amazing anyway :P
 * apachelogger trusts that hebrew translators mad foo (change...) into (change...) foo
<apachelogger> s/mad/made
<smarter_> or is it (...change) foo? :p
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> smarter_: I wonder if they use ... at all ... ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I really cant think of a KCM where we could squeeze in host name configuration
<smarter_> I remember gnome having a setting for that, one of the few thing configurable
<apachelogger> like it is so important ^^
<apachelogger> generally I would squeeze that in with DNS settings
<apachelogger> but since we do not really have that...
<claydoh> smarter_: you missed the days when a kde menu was worse than a windows menu :) a stock kde2x/3x iirc was a monster with multiple submenus for *everything*
<apachelogger> suse also has it with dns foo http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot29.png
<smarter_> claydoh: I saw the multiple submenu thing and still liked it :p
<smarter_> and there was KEdit, and KWrite, and Kate
<claydoh> smarter_: still cooler than windows, but I always had to move things around a bit to make it sensible
<smarter_> apachelogger: dns can be configured per connection with KNM
<claydoh> dunno if that was a mandrake thing then, tho
<apachelogger> smarter_: yes, but that does not make sense with hostname :P
<smarter_> not at all
<smarter_> is yast any good?
<claydoh> smarter_: then distros like Lycoris, elx, and eventually Kubuntu made the menus sane
<apachelogger> smarter_: It used to be better
<claydoh> now all the kool kids are doing that
<smarter_> claydoh: isn't kickoff an opensuse thing?
<apachelogger> smarter_: seems more stable though ... not sure if that is general maturity or the fact that they are moving towards C++
<apachelogger> ...they used their own language for yast back in the days
<claydoh> smarter_: sorry was still in the kde3 stage
<smarter_> claydoh: kickoff started as a kde3 app
<claydoh> but it was out of the same need to clean up a messy men u
<apachelogger> smarter_: we could patch in a tab in knm's KCMs somewhere
<smarter_> claydoh:  http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html
<apachelogger> or add another KCM 
<claydoh> yup, but other distros stared out by simplifying the menu structures on the stock menu
<smarter_> right :)
<claydoh> before kickoff existed
<apachelogger> but really I do not know what to do with a KCM that basically jus thas a label and a textedit
<smarter_> apachelogger: you really like KCM don't you? :p
<apachelogger> they are truely awesome :P
<smarter_> rename one of the network KCM to something more general, add hostname, profit?
<apachelogger> cant
<apachelogger> UI freeze and all
<smarter_> oh
<apachelogger> which would be in favor of an independent KCM
<apachelogger> we could have that in universe for maverick
<smarter_> but who would download it?
<apachelogger> ScottK ;)
<smarter_> the "sharing" kcm is one big useless thing
<apachelogger> it is not the only one
<smarter_> but the most annoying thing with systemsettings at the moment is that in French it puts newline after an apostrophe
<smarter_> like: Configuration de l'
<smarter_> imprimante
<apachelogger> it is truely inspiring to see almost empty tabs with non-generic names
<smarter_> didn't do that before 4.5
<JontheEchidna> CIA is behind...
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot30.png
<apachelogger> smarter_: I think that is Qt
<apachelogger> has to do with linebreaking
<apachelogger> at least I think so ^^
<smarter_> well, it sucks
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> pendulum essential mix
<apachelogger> oh my
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172710 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (DownloadWidget.cpp DownloadWidget.h) Remove DownloadWidget::updateDownloadMessage(), superceeded by updatePackageDownloadProgres()
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot31.png
<apachelogger> no up down buttons no more
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<smarter_> you're ripping apart what someone else patiently built, how does it feel? :p
<apachelogger> brilliant!
<apachelogger> muahahahaha
<Lars_G> VE ARE MAVURIKS
<Lars_G> or, hi
<debfx> apachelogger: why has the graphicssystem kcm a bomb as the icon? ^^
<apachelogger> danger :P
<apachelogger> it breaks openoffice
<apachelogger> also I had no better one
<apachelogger> which is really the primary reason ;)
<Riddell> Blizzz: are you into German translations at all?
<debfx> yeah I noticed that openoffice explodes on start ;)
<Blizzz> Riddell: currently i am not involved in it
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I think it is time we abduct nuno
<apachelogger> or at least make him kubuntu user
<apachelogger> now that mandriva is down it might be our chance
<Lars_G> nuno... that rings a bell
<smarter_> apachelogger: show up at his house with a bat mask
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ you get me the icon overlord
<Riddell> Blizzz: do you know who is?
<apachelogger> smarter_: not me, I will take him and make us both switch to suse :P
<apachelogger> what I do not get about that language list
<apachelogger> why is it so heigh that you could fit 20 languages in?
<apachelogger> and why is it so wide that these 20 languages could have an average name length of say 200 characters
<Blizzz> Riddell: kubuntu specific? i'd need to ask to be sure, but mcas, Tscheesy and bulldog98 put effort in it some time ago
<apachelogger> markey: pendulum essential mix ... very recommendable if you havent heared that
 * apachelogger finds kcmlocale as a whole very strange
<apachelogger> why does the ctor have 4 char indent and the rest of the beast 2 char
<smarter_> apachelogger: because when it was designed screen resolutions were small?
<Sput> 2 char indent <3
<apparle> when I use debuild -S to generate a source, it is taking my email as apparle@<hostname> what env variable should I set so that it will take my email address correctly
<smarter_> apparle: EMAIL or DEBEMAIL
<apachelogger> smarter_: wouldnt you then want to have a smaller list? :P
<apparle> smarter_: DEBEMAIL is set correct
<Blizzz> Riddell: is it because of your recent mail to devel-ml regarding translations?
<apachelogger> Sput: I prefer 4
<yofel> apparle: did you export $DEBEMAIL? 
<apachelogger> basically because I tend to make the font super small when I look for something ^^
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah, nowadays I'd do 4 as well, but meh, not gonna change the whole codebase and spoil the git history
<smarter_> apachelogger: you would want something that takes all the screen available space
<apparle> yofel: yes
<Sput> then again, git diff and friends can ignore whitespace nowadays...
<apachelogger> yep
<yofel> apparle: odd, wfm
<apachelogger> + astyle makes your code pretty
<apachelogger> <3 kdebug include without usage
<apachelogger> does anyone know if there is a KDE script that checks for unncessary includes?
<smarter_> that doesn't seem trivial to do
<Riddell> Blizzz: no, it's because we had someone complaining that the slideshow translations in German were full of typos and I think it should be checked
<apachelogger> smarter_: why not?
<smarter_> because includes can include stuff
<apachelogger> yeah, so?
<Riddell> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<smarter_> apachelogger: so you'd need to examine a lot of files before concluding if the include is necessary or not
<apachelogger> smarter_: you only need to build a list of include files and each of those associated with a list of structs, classes, enums and global functions in that file
<apparle> yofel: I think lintian related messages are taking the address incorrectly. Any ideas?
<apachelogger> smarter_: I rather have one expensive operation once a month than pointless expense all the time
<yofel> apparle: wait, what do you have in debian/changelog?
<smarter_> well, do it then :p
<smarter_> I think kdevplatform might help
<apachelogger> that is over the top
<apachelogger> last I checked their interfaces where mindwarping
<smarter_> c++ is over the top :p
<apachelogger> smarter_: well you do not need to have a full featured c++ parser
<Lars_G> I like forth so much more than c++
<apparle> yofel: :) fixed
<yofel> :)
<apachelogger> smarter_: in fact you just need to try to grasp signature matches for functions
<apachelogger> oh and enum values 
<smarter_> and templates!
<Sput> smarter_: Doxygen can build a full include graph for a project. removing superfluos edges from that should be trivial
<apachelogger> smarter_: those can be ignored
<smarter_> Sput: how, didn't think of that
<smarter_> but I bet the doxygen code is non-trivial :p
<smarter_> s/how/oh/
<apachelogger> Sput: finding the superfluos stuff is the problem I expect
<apparle> how to edit dependencies of package. I want to add X11 libraries to it?
<Sput> smarter_: well, it's just going recursively down... parsing for #include isn't a problem, so you can easily build the full graph
<apachelogger> Sput: connecting the includes to actual use is the nifty part
<apachelogger> and the most useful one
<Sput> apachelogger: ah, I was just thinking superfluous #include (including files that are already included)
<apachelogger> that would also be nice 
<yofel> apparle: build dependencies?
<Sput> the other thing should be easily integratable into IDEs like Creator or KDevelop
<Sput> those have a full code model
<Sput> and know where everything is defined
<apachelogger> oh, good point
<apparle> yofel: sorry ... only dependencies
<apparle> yofel: on a second thought build dependencies as well
<Sput> I mean, KDev4 can tell me the file something comes from, extending that to check if there's files nothing comes from shouldn't be hard
<Sput> also, KDev4 can already auto-add #includes...
<yofel> apparle: edit debian/control and add your package to the source package Build-Depends: or the binary package Depends:
<Blizzz> Riddell: on first sight, i see some typos in the packaged string, most of them have already corrections in launchpad. but we can take a closer look.
<Lars_G> apachelogger: down to 30 minutes, not that you care
<smarter_> that's why I suggested kdevplatform
<smarter_> anyway, 'night everyone!
<apachelogger> Sput: well, I imagine the thing is inside out
<apachelogger> I would not bet on the simplicity 
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it's have a kcm for hostname or have lots of complaints.
 * ScottK waves.
<apachelogger> Lars_G: yeah, I will be down too in 30 minutes :P
<Lars_G> apachelogger: down on whom?
<apachelogger> stairs
<Lars_G> damn. it's gonna hurt. isn't it?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, it is editing one file...
<apachelogger> and the KCM would not do anything different
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, it's more than one.
<apachelogger> show a line where you can things
<apachelogger> is it?
<apachelogger> what else is there?
<apachelogger> royksopp <3
<ScottK> apachelogger: At least /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<smarter_> careful with hostname change, if done wrong you'll kill sudo
<apachelogger> ScottK: so two files..
<apachelogger> of which one will reqiure a parser class to prevent breakage
<ScottK> apachelogger: sudo + two files in /etc == too hard for a lot of our user base.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I wouldn't have bothered asking you if it were trivially simple.
<apachelogger> ScottK: then they should not want ot change their hostname
<apachelogger> why was it removed from the installer anyway?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Part of the redesign.
 * ScottK looks for the bug.
<apachelogger> silly craps
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172714 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (muon/MainWindow.cpp updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp) - Don't connect to the old updateDownloadMessage signal in Muon's MainWindow class - Switch from updateDownloadMessage to packageDownloadProgress in UpdaterWindow
<smarter_> wait, you can't choose your hostname in the installer?
<apachelogger> smarter_: sometimes I think it might be better if sudo was not working for a majority of people :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Bug 628087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628087 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Maverick ubiquity lacks option to change computer name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628087
<smarter_> I only installed maverick last week and I could
<ScottK> smarter_: You probably had the pre-beta installer.  That or Riddell left it in by "accident" and it's OK.
<ScottK> If it's still there it's technically a bug that one might expect to be fixed anytime.
<smarter_> why the hell would we remove that?
<yofel> smarter_: was decided at UDS..
<smarter_> what happens on a personal network with multiple computers?
<yofel> smarter_: you install it and first thing you do is change hostname I guess, or use the alternate installer, I don't think it was removed there
<apachelogger> smarter_: you install opensuse
<yofel> or that
<smarter_> MS wants to make it a "live-CD boot parameter"
<apachelogger> ScottK: we could probably deploy a hosts file editor in the same KCM ... desired?
<Riddell> ScottK: I didn't change the user setup page in our installer, no plans to do so for maverick
<smarter_> great
<ScottK> Riddell: Oh.  Excellent then.
<yofel> :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nevermind.  Riddell has saved the day.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, the issue of no gui for hostname changes remains :P
 * apachelogger sends cookies to JR 
 * apachelogger looks at the clock and goes omg I should have been in bed 3 hours ago
<smarter_> me too :p
<smarter_> 'night for real
<ScottK> apachelogger: True, but it's less critical if one can set it during install.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, it is a 1 hour hack including a hosts file parser or so ... I just need to know where to put it and what it should look like ;)
<apachelogger> so what do you think about adding a hosts file editor in the KCM
<apparle> Riddell: I have made the debdiff for SRU of rekonq in lucid. What next
<smarter_> but we won't have it translated?
<apachelogger> Hostname: [                                    ]
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it'd be good to have it.  Idiodic hostname choices are the #1 source of postfix bugs, so it could stand being easier to set.
<apachelogger> then a layoutbox titled "Hosts"
<apachelogger> with listview
<apachelogger> where you can mess with the hosts file
<ScottK> Check to make sure it's valid.
<apachelogger> limited editing capabilities so it stays valid
<apachelogger> need to look into what valid means for hosts file though ^^
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> -> bed
<Riddell> dantti: I needed this patch to stop kpackagekit modules appearing in Lost and Found
<Riddell> apparle: ooh great
<apachelogger> Riddell: I fixed that upstream
<Riddell> apparle: is there a bug for the issue?  if not file one and attach the debdiff
<apachelogger> along with a change in systemsettings 4.5.1 
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh?
<dantti> Riddell: yup kpk in lucid needs a new package
<dantti> with apachelogger's changes
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are talking about categories?
<apachelogger> if so I changed this in KDE SVN to work on both <4.5 and >=4.5
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> dantti: I'm not in lucid, I'm in maverick with 4.5.1
<apparle> Riddell: onething though, the fix adds X11_LIBRARIES to CMakeLists.txt Should I add them to rekonq dependencies, I didn't get any problems in pbuilder.
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde rev 1166778
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1166778&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1166778 | Add a V2 sytemsettings category for KDE 4.5 (works in 4.5 after revision 1166776 and trunk after revision 1166775).
<Riddell> apparle: if pbuilder is fine then that's ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: well I'm not convinced that fixed it, I think it broke it
<dantti> Riddell: let me start the vbox...
<dantti> Riddell: at least here in lucid (with my development kpk) it's working
<dantti> Riddell: new ui btw :P http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopee37570
 * dantti needs to stop changing uis
<Riddell> ooh, nice simple tickboxes
<dantti> yeah, sheytan and pinheiro gave me a hand
<ScottK> dantti: Particularly since we are past U/I freeze.
<dantti> ScottK: the problem is that the old ui didn't support well screen shots for the app installer
<ScottK> OK.  Just make sure the docs people know.
<dantti> Riddell: my updated vbox maverick has it fine in system settings
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-08
<dantti> Riddell: check to see if your *.desktop files from kpk has some tag  *-V2=
 * ScottK has no lost+found in systemsettings on maverick.
 * Riddell starts up a live CD VM to check
<Riddell> dantti: they don't
<dantti> Riddell: I installed my maverick just today with the beta cd
<dantti> Riddell: if any of them has that V2 thing there is the problem, is you kpk up2date?
<dantti> Riddell: you need "X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category-V2=system-administration" in /usr/share/kde4/services/settings-manage-software.desktop
<maco> Sput: is there a way to change kbd focus to panes other than the typing-in textbox? like so i can go to the channels list and arrow key through them or something? my touchpad keeps breaking
<Sput> maco: 0.7 has keyboard navigation for channels using alt+arrow
<dantti> hmm wrong desktop file, I think it was settings-add-rm.desktop
<maco> Sput: ok thank you :) if i have a separate pane with my PMs in it, is there a way i can get focus over to that?
<Sput> maco: yes, with alt+left/right
<maco> i was trying ctrl+pgup and ctrl+pgdn and failing
<Riddell> fresh beta live CD http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kpackagekit-systemsettings.png
<Sput> the active pane is marked with a dot
<Riddell> is buggy
<maco> Sput: thank you
<Sput> there's still some bugs with the keynav, such as not always being one marked, I hope I'll get those fixed in time for the release
<Sput> but basically the idea is to be able to navigate through all the chats using alt+arrow
<Sput> (and then we have the quick access shortcuts alt+0-9 and ctrl+0-9 for your 10 favorite channels)
<maco> favourites? how do we mark these?
<dantti> Riddell: funny, why does it work on some machines and others don't? apachelogger any ideas?
<Sput> maco: marking with ctrl+number, jumping to it with alt+number
<Sput> both are configurable via shortcut settings too
<Sput> (in 0.7)
<maco> yeah i was just looking there
<Sput> (earlier versions already have the shortcuts, but they're not editable there)
<maco> and i seem to have accidentally deleted this channel...
<Riddell> dantti: I have no /usr/share/kde4/services/settings-manage-software.desktop
<dantti> Riddell: no, you don't you must have settings-add-rm , let me check
<maco> meta+a for active channel... whats meta? when i try to set connect-to-core with ubuntukey+g (for "go") it says Qt doesnt support the ubuntu/win/super key which i thought was also meta
<yofel> maco: usually the windows key
<Sput> it's the windows key for me
<maco> hmm that just types the letter a for me
<Riddell> dantti: yes I have settings-add-and-remove-software.desktop and it has X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category-V2=system-administration
<yofel> o.O
<Sput> no idea if ubuntu does something weird there :)
<maco> yofel: i mean if i hit win+a i just get a
<dantti> Riddell: yup, settings-add-and-remove-settings.desktop
<dantti> Riddell: try kbuildsycoca4
<yofel> odd
<Riddell> dantti: kbuildsycoca4 -noincremental doesn't help 
<dantti> Riddell: try removing the non V2 line, and removing the -V2 line to see if it works
<dantti> I think you will need to run kbuildsycoca4 again
<Riddell> dantti: if I remove X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category=computer-administration it shows Software Management as a top level item in system settings with the 3 kpk modules in it individually
<maco> ehehe kde power manager is weird
<Riddell> dantti: ooh, my systemsettings package wasn't up to date
<Riddell> updating that fixed it
<maco> it doesnt recognise that im plugged in, so as its charging and getting *up* to "warning level" it's warning me that ive reached it
<dantti> Riddell: :P
<Riddell> how curious
<dantti> the fix was on 4.5.1 iirc
<yofel> *sigh* - any way to make powerdevil NOT set hdd power management values?
<Riddell> guess so
<Riddell> dantti: sorry for the hassle then :)
<dantti> Riddell: np :P
<apparle> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/602141 what next
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602141 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq crashet on ubuntuforums" [Undecided,In progress]
<apparle> Riddell: anything else to do?
<EagleScreen_> sudo kate opens kate with gtk+ style, but kdesudo kate opens kate with oxygen style, strange
<maco> sudo doesnt set environment right for graphical apps
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172726 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadWidget.cpp Sane default column sizing for all!
<debfx> apparle: we should fix qtwebkit instead of rekonq
<apparle> debfx: that's I think already done upstream.
<apparle> debfx: that fix is only for lucid
<debfx> apparle: yes, we should fix qtwebkit in lucid
<debfx> apparle: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=commitdiff;h=7a35ead46af248ecb37573dcec90e8ea87dde80e
<apparle> debfx: IMHO qtwebkit 2.0 should be brought in for lucid :)
<apparle> debfx: still I'll try compiling that fix into the existing qtwebkit. Maybe in a day or two
<apparle> debfx: hey
<apparle> debfx: I just checked it is more or less the same code that rekonq has just received
<EagleScreen> putting a partition tool in Kubuntu Live CD would be useful
<claydoh> EagleScreen: yes, if there is enough room on the cd 
<EagleScreen> yes
 * claydoh wonders how big partitionmanager id
<JontheEchidna> I'd be about half a megabyte on the CD
<JontheEchidna> *It'd
<ScottK> Something to consider for natty
<claydoh> half a meg is still pretty big, though :( 
<ScottK> Not huge, but before we shipped something like that by default, it'd have to be pretty heavily tested.
<EagleScreen> I see, the CD it already very full
<claydoh> we could do for office suites what we did for kde4 and just go with koffice 
 * claydoh runs and ducks from the trhown objects
<ScottK> claydoh: No.
<claydoh> ScottK: I know, I was just kidding, koffice is nice but not a replacement
<claydoh> And I use it oftem myself
<JontheEchidna> hmm, where'd smarter get off to?
<JontheEchidna> seems that the progress bars in the new download view only update when a new item is added or paint() is called via mouse hover or somesuch...
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/7eKcI (for reference)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1172773 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/DownloadModel.cpp Fix the per-package progress bars from not being updated except when explicitly done so by paint()
<nixternal> ok, not having a transparent terminal/yakuake is starting to annoy me. i need my compositing with intel damnit! :p
<nigelb> nixternal: heh
<nixternal> it is ugly
<nigelb> nixternal: you just lost composting, I can't even boot into lucid
<nixternal> right about now i wouldn't mind not being able to boot into this ugliness
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I'm on Debian, so its /even/ more ugly
 * claydoh has no compositing on his old laptop but it still looks good :)
<claydoh> eew except for terminalm tho
<claydoh> ati has issues as well I guess
<nixternal> exactly, the terminal is my biggest grief to be honest. i am used to using a transparent terminal so i can see stuff under it when writing
<EagleScreen_> when I enable Desktop Effects in maverick, the Desktop become crazzy
<EagleScreen_> intel graphics
<maco> EagleScreen_:  yeah its broken. scottk's been saying so for 2 days
<ScottK> nixternal: Try the newer mesa in the sarvatt/mesa ppa with this http://sarvatt.com/downloads/drirc.txt as ~/.drirc 
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: ^^^ you too.
<maco> he has a new version of kdebase-workspace in his ppa that seems to work for me
<maco> ohai ScottK
<ScottK> maco: Try the sarvatt/mesa ppa mesa with the ~/.drirc, but without my kdebase-workspace.
<ScottK> If that more generally fixes it, I think it's better.
<maco> oh boo.  have to downgrade and ... hrmph... thursday
<ScottK> maco: Use ppa-purge
<maco> but its working for now!
<maco> and i cant download anything til thursday
<ScottK> Oh.
<maco> (that's when i'll be at school again and therefore have bandwidth)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.  Try it then.
<maco> right now i have bandnarrow ;)
<ScottK> Sure.
<EagleScreen_> ppa:sarvatt/mesa ?
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: Yes.
<ScottK> With the ~/.drirc.
<ScottK> You may have to remove your kwinrc too.
<ScottK> WIth that combination I got working effects (including blur) on my i945gme netbook.
 * ScottK heads off to bed again.
<EagleScreen_> now Desktop Effects seems to work well
<jussi> Hrm, on lucid, I have the backports and the beta PPA's enabled, and I have 222 blocked updates. some one know whats up?
<jussi> steveire: ping
<apachelogger> did I mention that the monochrome icons in ubiquity look all sorts of odd and do not fit in with oxygen artwork terribly well?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: is there a chance to have a more recent kdepim than beta1? I bet there has been quite some improvements
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that is beta3
<Mamarok> well, I still have beta1 here
<apachelogger> then you should upgrade
<Mamarok> I would love to, but from where?
 * Mamarok checks if she has the right PPA
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> Mamarok: actually you should have beta2
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is no beta3 for lucid but a FTBFSing one
<Mamarok> I didn't disable the PPA, but nothing comes in, still says beta1
<apachelogger> it would be good not to stop work in the middle of something
<Mamarok> yeah
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot32.png
 * apachelogger ponders writing a model
<Sput> yeah, QSFPModel is cool for that kind of stuff
<apachelogger> Sput: well, I doubt one has enough entries in the hosts file to need that ;)
<Sput> that's what one always thinks
<Sput> and then later you regret not having it done right from the start
<Sput> subclassing QSFPModel isn't that much work :)
<apachelogger> Sput: abstractitemmodel then sfp :P
<Sput> I'm not a masochist, kthxbai
<apachelogger> pff
<Sput> (and yes, I've reimplemented more abstractitemmodels than is good for my health)
<apachelogger> clearly you are not 
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot33.png
<Sput> Quassel has mutated into a bunch of layered models over time
<Sput> that said, since I've upgraded my Qt to 4.7 quassel hasn't crashed once for me, looks like it really was bugs in Qt 4.6 that made it so crashy in the last cycle
<apachelogger> once you have a model the app will naturally mutate into a model beast
<apachelogger> that is why I only ponder making one in case someone wants to use it for a later project
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot34.png
<apachelogger> there we go now
<Mamarok> apachelogger: wow, you use QtCreator in French?
<Mamarok> bravo :)
<apachelogger> the whole system :P
<apachelogger> It is not like I write french comments tough :P
<Mamarok> c'est du joli :)
<apachelogger> dantti: bug 633008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633008 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] kpackagekit won't honor apt proxy setings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633008
 * apachelogger wonders whether a tree-like representation would be better for the hosts
<apachelogger> after all n names to 1 ip addresss seems like something treeish to me 
<apachelogger> only one level of depth but still
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> OTOH it can be n to n by means of having a name listed for individual addresses
<apachelogger> like by default the hostname would be associated with 127.0.0.1 and an address that NM obtained via dhcp
<Riddell> blurg, quassel doesn't pick up the KDE locale setting
<jussi> Sput: ^^
<Sput> hm, we should pick up whatever Qt picks up
<Sput> I think
<Sput> please check if you have "system default" selected as your language
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice.
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: in libdebconf-kde.po „Debconf on %1”, what does %1 mean?
<Riddell> Sput: yes it's set to "system default" which is C
<Riddell> and if I set $LANG correctly it picks that up
<Riddell> but KDE doesn't have a way to set $LANG
<Sput> hmm... so that's an issue in QLocale then, I guess
<Sput> I mean I could add something for KDE if I figure out how
<Sput> but it's something that probably should be fixed in Qt as well
<Riddell> no it's an issue in KDE, it has no way to set $LANG
<Sput> (via the platform integration stuff)
<Sput> ... or that.
<Riddell> wouldn't be hard, just needs the Locale kcm to put an export into ~/.kde/env
<Sput> true, and thus make it work with all properly coded apps
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: best ask dantti
<ulysses> dantti: what does „%1” mean in libdebconf-kde.po, in string „Debconf on %1”?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: thanls
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am removig the KDE config list
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the non-qt-langauge-selector way of selecting a language
<apachelogger> which is limited to klocale 
<Riddell> err
<Riddell> pourquoi?
<apachelogger> what needs doing is actuall move the whole locale KCM to the year 2010 and make it export appropriate lang vars
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it is broken
<apachelogger> it only manipulates kdeglobals' language setting
<apachelogger> which is only used by KLocale
<apachelogger> if it ensure that appropriate enviornment variables are exported also Qt apps, openoffice etc. get a chance to use the right locale
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds good but you're not doing this for maverick right?
<apachelogger> Riddell: for maverick we should just remove it and limit to language-selector settings
<Riddell> that requires a user to be root
<Riddell> and stops anyone changing it per user
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot28.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: it does not change per user
<apachelogger> it changes per user for KDE apps
<apachelogger> which is pretty much worthless
<Riddell> nobody has complained so far (which astonishes me but there we go)
<apachelogger> Riddell: because they do consider the whole locale kcm broken
<apachelogger> like yesterday .. which btw turned out to be a problem partially a KDE problem
<apachelogger> -problem ^^
<Riddell> which of yesterday's problems was a KDE problem?
<Riddell> the en_GB one?
<apachelogger> xyes
<apachelogger> -x
<Riddell> does non-KDE translations do any different?
<apachelogger> Riddell: turns out klocale was messing up the order
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot27.png that is what I would like to have in maverick (well, + country selector)
<apachelogger> for 11.04 we need a user experience bump for the whole locale configuration business
<Riddell> I'm all for fixing kcm locale but I'm hesitant to do it in Kubuntu first, and not a week before final freeze
<Riddell> that solution does stop any hope of per-user settings and it's not usual for one user on a machine to use a different language from the system language
<Riddell> I wouldn't want albert and pino to start moaning about how Kubuntu has broken locales again (even though it's a KDE problem)
<apachelogger> that part of the KCM is broken IMO
<Riddell> sure but it's not a new problem, it's always been like that in KDE
<Riddell> fixing it this close to final freeze is asking for problems
<Riddell> especially a half hearted fix like that
<Riddell> it should be fixed upstream
<apachelogger> of course it should be fixed upstream, but right now we are the ones deploying that brokenness to users
<Riddell> do you know why KDE doesn't just use $LANG and $LANGUAGE?  is it just historical?
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<apachelogger> well, I mean, they do...
<apachelogger> what I think is the problem is that no one bothered to implement the LANG LANGUAGE foo in connection with the KCM
<Riddell> KLocale does use $LANG and $LANGUAGE but can be overridden by kdeglobals and $KDE_LANG?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> well it certainly needs fixed but as a problem which isn't new I'm really hesitant to make half-hearted changes at this stage in the cycle, and anything involving locale needs to be run by chussilove and albert else they'll eat us for dinner
<Riddell> you should also be able to set session language in KDM, that's another long standing issue
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we get autologin by default?
<Riddell> apachelogger: the GTK installer frontend just switched back to not autologin by default yesterday
<apachelogger> Riddell: how so?
<Riddell> ev looked at the design spec he'd been given and realised it didn't specify autologin selected by default
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Riddell: IMHO it makes first use experience a whole lot better
<Riddell> it also removes a layer of security
<Riddell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/07/%23ubuntu-installer.html  see 10:53
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> and 12:05
<apachelogger> I do not see how autologin discourages creation of accounts ... that is largely based on the assumption that a user knows how to create an account and why they want to do it ...
<apachelogger> related to that I think autologin should be turned off if the user adds another account anyway
<Sput> uh. wow. the .drirc stuff (plus indirect rendering) have made desktop effects on my intel box actually usable
<apachelogger> Riddell: also about security ... autologin being only of importance when you have physical access to the machine, if you have physical access you can easily go to recovery mode and not only have access to user data but all data
<apachelogger> so, if login security is a concern with physical access to the device I think we should start with questioning how recovery works right now
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's a difference between being able to sit down at a machine and casually access data and being able to reboot to the maintenance console and have time to really take it apart.
<ScottK> apachelogger: autologin to a locked screen is an option that might be nice.
<apachelogger> ScottK: assuming the machine is turned off... by the time you have the desktop started I'd have downloaded a keylogger and placed it in init.d
<apachelogger> and even if it were not ... say kdm is up ... I hit the reste button or invoke a shutdown via power button and up we go again
<Sput> ScottK: seems you guys are on the right track with debugging intel issues. just adding the .drirc and the ALWAYS_INDIRECT (or whatever it was) env var made desktop effects actually workign on my GM45, including blur
<Sput> didn't apply any patches to kwin or mesa
<ScottK> Sput: The .drirc was enough for me with a recent mesa git snapshot, but it was i945.
<ScottK> Sput: Perhaps you could file a bug with the mesa folks.
<Sput> I think I'd rather leave that for mgraesslin :)
<Sput> I don't understand all the issues
<Sput> I think I'll also try and finetune things over time, right now I just copied what was posted here and it worked
<Sput> ... kwin still crashing on changing effects though, obviously
<ScottK> Crashing is progress from freezing I think.
 * Riddell nudges dpm towards accepting the bluedevil templates https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/bluedevil/+imports
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1173007 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/ (DownloadModel.cpp DownloadModel.h) DownloadModel: replace the QHash with a PackageDetails private class since we don't need to add new properties at runtime
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1173008 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/DownloadModel.cpp PackageDetails: initialize the "status" member variable in the constructor
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde bug 82009
<ubottu> KDE bug 82009 in kcm_language "$LANG is not set by the KDE locate settings" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82009
<dantti> ulysses: Debconf on %1 means Debconf on -hostname-
<Riddell> comment #9 may be the significant one
<ulysses> dantti: thanks
<dantti> ulysses: np
<dantti> apachelogger: I do use kpk with proxy here and it works fine
<apachelogger> Riddell: hard != impossible ;)
<Riddell> although I don't think that should be a problem, we're using gettext values now, no reason why they should be any different
<dantti> apachelogger: well actually I never tested setting it in /etc/apt.conf, since most users set their proxies on kde config module
<Riddell> kde bug 88934  may be related to that
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, fr_FR internally gets used as fr, so one would have to expand to fr_FR.utf8 for LANG I think
<ubottu> KDE bug 88934 in kcm_language "extended options for locale settings" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88934
<apachelogger> dantti: oh, dont get me started on proxy settings
<apachelogger> that is an even worse mess than locale
<dantti> apachelogger: k, I'm going to work now, I'll test those files there..
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 88934 is coming from system locale being C I suppose
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88934 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b Crashes on "Extract and Encode Audio Tracks"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88934
<apachelogger> dantti: okidoki
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't actually understand what his problem is in kde bug 88934
<ubottu> KDE bug 88934 in kcm_language "extended options for locale settings" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88934
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> reading it a second time I see other failure ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: that might actually be a duplicate
<apachelogger> or maybe not
 * apachelogger gives up understanding and continues implementing a hostsmodel
<Riddell> dpm: is there anyone to take care of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/ubuntu/maverick/language-support-fonts-zh-hans/fix-625163/+merge/33977 ?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> IIRC kdepim beta 3 built fine for lucid
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: apachelogger ^
<shadeslayer> im having a looksie
<apachelogger> not in experimental it didnt
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> see.. i was trying to copy packages into experimental and it kept timing out
<shadeslayer> thats why its FTBFS
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I am waiting for updates since you set up that PPA with beta1
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes, beta 2 was ftbfs for no reason since the maverick ones built fine
<shadeslayer> i am extremely sorry
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: you have kde 4.5.1 right?
<Mamarok> well, since you started to provide packages for Lucid, could you pleas continue to? Leaving people with beta1 is a nogo
<Mamarok> yep
<shadeslayer> ok ill copy the packages might take some time depending on lunchpad
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1173020 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (4 files in 3 dirs) Use size() instead of count() with QList since the later is intended to be used when counting the occurence of a specific value
<apachelogger> agateau_: does the gnome indicator applet eat ksystrayicons?
<agateau_> apachelogger: what do you mean with "eat"?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> agateau_: nvm
<agateau_> ok :)
<apachelogger> or actually
<apachelogger> agateau_: if a KSNI is passive will it still show up in their applet?
<agateau> apachelogger: no it won't iirc
<apachelogger> apparently akonaditray does not show up in gnome, despite it being a KSNI
<agateau> apachelogger: and there is no way to show it :/
<apachelogger> once I remove the indicator and add the notification applet it works
<apachelogger> agateau: very flexible thing
<agateau> notification applet == old-fashioned x-embed systray
<apachelogger> they truely follow the gnome mantra of not having features :P
<agateau> apachelogger: indeed
<agateau> apachelogger: flexibility is gnome nickname :)
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger moves bug around
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kate says it wont maitain ABI for 3rd party plugins
<shadeslayer> or more like kwrite-devel says that
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then tell them that we will not distribute their crap and that shall please stop installing headers for ABI and API changing crap that no one should be using anyway :P
<shadeslayer> im forwarding you a copy
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ask him to add a remark for packagers to not package the headers if he does not want to support 3rd party plugins
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if he really gets everything in one git repo he should please stop installing the header alltogether but use it only internally
<apachelogger> there is an interest conflict otherwise IMHO
<txwikinger> Riddell: We manufactured nice Kubuntu buttons yesterday.. I think I have to take a picture one of the days and post it on my blog :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ahahahahaha.... akonaditray icon is eaten up by a gnome :P
<EagleScreen_> in maverick, with Desktop Effects enabled, X crash when I apply a KDE color scheme
<Riddell> txwikinger: buttons?  what sort of buttons?
<txwikinger> to pin on your clothes or whereever you like
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: Try disabling effects, apply the scheme, and reenable.
<Riddell> txwikinger: badges is probably the word, got a picture?
<Riddell> oh you said, you have to take a picture
<EagleScreen_> ScottK: ofcourse it works well without effects
<txwikinger> Riddell: well.. here in Canada we call them buttons :D
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> candaians
 * apachelogger giggles a bit more :P
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: OK.  There's already a bug in b.k.o about changing effects settings with effects enabled causing the screen to freeze.  I'd go ahead and file another bug there.
<txwikinger> I haven't taken a picture yet... but I should
<EagleScreen_> okay
<txwikinger> Riddell: Maria said everything is cool with the CDs.. and we got a confereence pack too
<txwikinger> So we should be set for Software Freedom Day and for the Southern Ontario Hackerspace Conference
<txwikinger> That's what the buttons (UK English badges) are for :D
<apachelogger> cool
<EagleScreen_> what do you think about change the KDE login splash by this? http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=123353 it matches the plymouth splash
<EagleScreen_> so it seems that there is oly one splash
 * txwikinger wonders if he should show Kubuntu Maverick on those occasions
<apachelogger> txwikinger: only if desktop effects are working I'd say
<EagleScreen_> the same splash for boot and for Desktop loading?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: especially blur
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Are they working?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: blur is a killer
<apachelogger> txwikinger: depends on your graphics chip mostly
<apachelogger> s/chip/driver
<txwikinger> hmm.. atom N280 
<txwikinger> intel 
<apachelogger> not working
<apachelogger> txwikinger: better show lucid with KDE 4.5
<apachelogger> there it should be working even ^^
<txwikinger> my laptop has an intel 89.. something
<sheytan> hey, leave the splash screen as is :)
<txwikinger> or I could use an old MacBook
<rgreening> hey all
<apachelogger> yo rgreening
<txwikinger> heya fellow Canadian
<rgreening> wazzup apachelogger
<rgreening> hey txwikinger
<txwikinger> How was Earl?
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> breezy
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: did you also make buttons/badges?
<rgreening> buttons?
<apachelogger> rgreening: yeah, txwikinger manufactured kubuntu buttons
<rgreening> kool
<apachelogger> *nod*
<txwikinger> apachelogger: rgreening is several thousand km away from here
<rgreening> Ive been a bit out of touch... work has been awful
<apachelogger> txwikinger: so? :P
<rgreening> Im also on an island.. not easy to get to me
<rgreening> :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Canada is a little larger than Europe :p
<apachelogger> there is helicopters and teleporters
<ScottK> apachelogger: Dog sleds.
<txwikinger> .me wonders why the power light on his netbook flashes
<rgreening> lol
<txwikinger> ScottK: No enough snow yet
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> rgreening: Being an island won't help you when the ice comes.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Wait a week.
<txwikinger> ScottK: True
<apachelogger> I would paint my dog sled blue
<ScottK> How about the dogs?
<rgreening> ScottK: actually, being near the ocean will mean we freeze last
 * txwikinger think apachelogger would have a unicorn sled which is pink
<rgreening> believe it or not
<apachelogger> ScottK: the dogs would be blue too
<apachelogger> did you not ever look at the amarok logo?!?
<apachelogger> dog sort of things are supposed to be blue ^^
<apachelogger> txwikinger: well, not in canada I wouldnt
<apachelogger> one needs to fit in with ones sourrunding
<apachelogger> something is wrong with that spelling
<apachelogger> ooh well
 * apachelogger goes back to modelling
<ScottK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dog_Coalition for added confusion.
<txwikinger> Ah .. resetting battery helped
<apachelogger> what a silly name
<txwikinger> ... not really
<txwikinger> ScottK: rofl
<apachelogger> I propose we rename the kubuntu council to unicorn sparkles club!
<txwikinger> ScottK: the blue dogs are the opposite of the red tories 
<ScottK> Pretty much.
<ScottK> Riddell: I saw a bunch of qmf/qml/qsomething packages scroll by on the Debian list recently.  Do we still want to be updating such things?
<Riddell> I think we did sync qmf recently
<ScottK> Yep.  We have the same.
<ScottK> qtmobility and qtcreator were the other ones.
<ScottK> Might want to look at merging qtcreator.
<ScottK> qtmobility seems up to date.
<ScottK> Ah.  qtmobility went to new.
<ScottK> Might be worth a look then.
<rgreening> So, who's going to UDS?
<rgreening> or hopes to?
<ScottK> debfx: Would you please look at qtmobility 1.0.2 (in Debian New, so you'll need to look in their VCS for packaging) and see if it's something we want for Maverick?
<ScottK> rgreening: o/
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1173039 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (4 files in 3 dirs) PackageView: check if the index is valid before emitting currentPackageChanged since apparently we get an invalid one when the model is clear()-ed, this prevent some crashes
<rgreening> I'd love to apply... but I have been a bit absent... Im sure there are others more deserving atm. 
<rgreening> unless we don't seem like we will have proper representation. in which case I'd apply.
<shadeslayer> rgreening: me too :)
<shadeslayer> but idk if im that strong a contender ... 
<Riddell> ScottK, rbelem, apachelogger, Quintasan, shadeslayer, jussi, maco and valorie are the names I recognise
<shadeslayer> i shall go insane copying one package at a time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: help me with the copying 
<apachelogger> *copy*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: start from the back of the backports ppa  and copy stuff to the experimental ppa :P
<shadeslayer> PPA !!!!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do not need all of backports surely?
<shadeslayer> um most of it i guess..
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<apachelogger> just kdelibs and the stuff underneath that and kdepimlibs
<apachelogger> oh and runtime of course
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kde-dep-graph.png
<apachelogger> if that helps
 * apachelogger actually wanted to go to Graz today....
<apachelogger> something is fishy with my model -.-
<maco> Riddell: you get to see the list of applicants?
<dpm> Riddell, re: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/ubuntu/maverick/language-support-fonts-zh-hans/fix-625163/+merge/33977 no one is taking care of it afaik - Arne is no longer there and pitti is on holiday. It would be great if someone could upload a new package with the fix
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you want nuno ?
<shadeslayer> we should send him subliminal messages on identi.ca :P
<apachelogger> please do so
<Riddell> maco: yes
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> dpm: uploading is easy, but someone needs to be competant enough to ok the fix, are you?
 * apachelogger has a feeling is item class is crap
<dpm> Riddell, not on this case
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok rebuild requested, lets see what happens
<dpm> Riddell, we could perhaps ask on ubuntu-devel in case there's someone knowledgeable on fonts around
<shadeslayer> i386 already started \o/
<dpm> Riddell, and re: bluedevil, let me look at it now. Is there anything else I should know? Does it substitute any current package, or has the template moved from another source package?
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot35.png what do you think about the thing below?
<Riddell> dpm: bluedevil is a rewrite of KDE bluetooth bits which were previously kbluetooth (now in universe)
<Riddell> no shared strings expected
<maco> dpm: i see a bug in that patch
<maco> the paths arent the same
<dpm> Riddell, ok, on it, then
<Riddell> dpm: is there a policy for changing strings in english translations in launchpad?
<Riddell> e.g. https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kubuntu-firefox-installer/+pots/desktop-kubuntu-firefox-installer/en_GB/+translate
<ScottK> apachelogger: Interesting.  Can one add new entries or just change the hostnames and do you do hostname validation?
<Riddell> also I see amarok has a couple changes in en_US
<Riddell> surely those changes should be reported as bugs if they're significant
<dpm> maco, could you add a comment on the bug, please? Thanks
<maco> er no im  wrong. read symlink backwadrs
<apachelogger> ScottK: it doesnt do much yet ... the idea is to allow editing the hostname and the hosts file, where either will only accept valid input
<ScottK> That sounds good.
<dpm> maco, no worries :)
<apachelogger> changing the hostname in the hosts file view is gonna be tricky
<dpm> Riddell, the en_GB team changes strings all the time. They're just like any other translation team, so there is no policy. If the translation they do is incorrect, a bug can be filed against the ubuntu-translations project and we assign it to the relevant translation team to fix, in this case the en_GB team
<maco> dpm: adding another chinese font to the metapackage makes sense to me, and the same sort of symlinking is going on when i ls -l /etc/fonts/conf.d/ so it looks to me like itd work
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1173062 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (6 files in 3 dirs) krazy2 fixes
 * apachelogger thinks he will need another model to carry all hostname entries and then lay the hostsfile model ontop of that so that same names get shared across models
<EagleScreen_> message indicator is always displayed hidden and unhidden at the same time, and it superseeds other hidden entries, see Bug #632419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632419 in plasma-widget-indicatordisplay (Ubuntu) "Hiden items in systray are not well arranged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632419
<maco> Riddell: i think the patch dpm linked is ok to upload
<maco> i also dont think i even need to check apt-cache to know i cant upload it
<Riddell> dpm: so they change strings without telling upstream?  I think i can see why some people don't like launchpad translations
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: nice, thanks a bunch :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Another reason not to use LP for translations.
<apachelogger> ...
<dpm> Riddell, that I didn't say - I don't know enough the en_GB team to know if they change upstream translations or not. In any case, the upstream for that particular package _is_ Launchpad afaik
<ScottK> dpm: True.  That particular change is not a translation though, it's a change to the string.
<ScottK> Which is totally wrong.
 * apachelogger is upstream actually :P
<dpm> ScottK, it's a translation than only British users will see, in the same way they change organize to organise. As I said, if people think the translation is wrong (which I do not debate), the best thing is either to ping the translators or to file a bug
<al> you're dumping LP for translations? :>
<ScottK> al: We aren't, but I keep hoping we will for KDE core stuff were there are ~complete upstream translations already.
<dpm> no point in bashing LP at the minimum opportunity :(
 * shadeslayer wonders who has luicd
<shadeslayer> *lucid
<ScottK> dpm: Being uhappy the system works as poorly as it does is not bashing.  It's reality.
<dpm> ScottK, that was not a complaint about how the system works. I do complain sometimes as well. That was a complaint about a translation turned into complaints about LP
<al> i'm just a little frustrated with LP mangling all my .po files, that's all
<ScottK> dpm: Fair enough.
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha.. kdepim ftbfs
<shadeslayer> even tho i test built
<shadeslayer> oic..
<Riddell> al: what .po files does it mangle?
 * ScottK picks shadeslayer's brains off the floor, shoves them back in, and puts the lid on tight.
 * shadeslayer goes kaboom again
<al> Riddell: all of them. it changes width and remove fuzzies for example
 * ScottK gets a mop.
<Riddell> al: in Quassel?
<al> Riddell: yea
<Riddell> al: but Quassel's translations are done in Launchpad, no?
<al> Riddell: not exclusively
<shadeslayer> so either something is broken in dep graph or something needs copying
<shadeslayer> probably the latter
<al> Riddell: we also support (actually prefer) transifex
<Riddell> dpm: do you know why plasma_applet_application_menu isn't in the french language pack? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+pots/plasma-applet-application-menu/fr/+translate
<Riddell> al: where is that?
<al> Riddell: what - transifex? http://transifex.net/projects/p/quassel/c/master/
<dpm> Riddell, no, I don't know, let me sort out the bluedevil stuff first, be back in a sec
<Riddell> agateau: is plasma-applet-application-menu even the right translation domain for plasma-widget-menubar ?
<agateau> Riddell: I have no idea :/
<dpm> Riddell, so, shall I disable the two kdebluetooth templates in https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kbluetooth? And most importantly, to which source package does bluedevil belong?
<maco> Riddell: oh hey wait you saying me is a good sign. i got a blank page at the end of filling out the form and wasnt sure it submitted
<Riddell> dpm: yes please disable the ones from kbluetooth
<Riddell> dpm: bluedevil is the source package name
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if launchpad would be any slower it would have been called turtlepad
<apachelogger> teenage mutant ninja turtles?
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> wuah
<apachelogger> brrrr
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bojx9BDpJks
<shadeslayer> no those are fast :P
 * apachelogger dances
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you report the bug?
 * shadeslayer prefers vimeo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what bug?????
<apachelogger> it being slow
<shadeslayer> LP timing out?
<apachelogger> it timing out
<shadeslayer> oh..
<shadeslayer> discussed on #launchpad
 * apachelogger demands br
<shadeslayer> they know about it, say that when its number of binaries is huge, it will time out
<shadeslayer> <noodles775> shadeslayer: yeah, if there are lots of binaries, and you're including binaries in your copy, it will tend to timeout :/
<Riddell> I wonder why that is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I tell you, report a bug
<shadeslayer> ok.. 
 * shadeslayer attacks soyuz
<apachelogger> "Pour pouvoir utiliser Choqok, il vous faut au moins un compte sur l'un des services de microblogage pris en charge."
<apachelogger> that is like asking to ask a question
<dpm> Riddell, ok, bluedevil (approved) and kdebluetooth (disabled) sorted. Someone on the translators list was mentioning that libdebconf-kde needed approval. What's that and to which source package should it belong?
<Riddell> dpm: yes please, it adds debconf support when installing packages in Kubuntu, libdebconf-kde is the source package
<Riddell> I wonder if  it needs a re-upload after moving it to main
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes it does
<apachelogger> we found out in lucid I think, with choqok if memory serves
<dpm> Riddell, apachelogger, I'm not sure it needs a re-upload for translations. The template has been imported, so it should be included in language packs already from now on. What usually needs re-uploads are demotions to univers, to undo the stripping of translations
<dpm> universe even
<dpm> Riddell, ok, approved libdebconf-kde
<apachelogger> dpm: well if the templates are in launchpad then it should be fine
<apachelogger> but in lucid we had a case where something was promoted but there were no templates around
<apachelogger> or maybe the templates were there but the translations not *shurg*
<apachelogger> **shrug*
<dpm> yeah, I think it should be. I've seen such problems happening when some of the dependencies were still in universe, I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already reported
<Riddell> that's why I reuploaded bluedevil, to get the .pot files built
<shadeslayer> bug 575450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575450 in Soyuz "+copy-packages nearly unusable due to timeouts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575450
<dpm> hi jjesse, tomorrow is documentation string freeze. Do you know if the Kubuntu Docs templates will be in shape by then?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes this bug affects me too :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> done
<Riddell> dpm: I've not heard from jjesse or nixternal about kubuntu docs this cycle so I presume they're staying the same as in 10.04
<dpm> Riddell, that's fine, but I want to make sure there will be someone downloading the translations and using them in the package, otherwise it's a considerable waste of effort for translators. jjesse, nixternal, any comments on that?
<dpm> If no one can take care of integrating the translations, that's absolutely fine, but I'd like to know soon enough and then I'll disable the templates if necessary
<dpm> or I can ask someone from ubuntu-docs to take care of kubuntu-docs
<ScottK> Sounds like we need a kdebluetooth upload though.
<Riddell> or remove it from the archive
<ScottK> I think one cycle in Universe for the one person on the planet (that will happen to use Kubuntu) for which it works better.
<Riddell> 16:17 < gkiagia> Riddell: fyi, in debian we plan to remove it and offer transitional k{,de}bluetooth packages from src:bluedevil that install bluedevil
<ScottK> I'm OK either way.
<Riddell> I'll wait for upstream to answer
<Riddell> worrying number of "No"s under "do translations work" https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Translations
<dpm> ok, let's start turning those into yeses
<Lars_G> This is not the place to ask end user maverik kde questions, is it?
<dpm> Riddell, which of those "No"s are most visible?
<Riddell> they're all fairly visible
<Riddell> agateau: can I assign plasma-widget-message-indicator and plasma-widget-menubar to you?
<ScottK> Lars_G: No.  #kubuntu for KDE specifics or #ubuntu+1 for more general maverick questions.
<dpm> Riddell, well, but some are more important than others. I can imagine gdebi-kde and apport-kde being lower on the priority list than plasma-widget-*
<agateau> Riddell: not sure I get it, am I not assigned to these lp projects already?
<ScottK> dpm: Since apport-kde is the thing that lets users report the bugs so we know what to fix, maybe not.
<Lars_G> Who's jr?
<dpm> ScottK, ah, good point. I was just thinking about the automatic apport popups upon crash, which are disabled after release
<ScottK> Lars_G: That's Riddell.
<Lars_G> In here i mean. is it jrdnyquist ?
<Lars_G> ok
<ScottK> Lars_G: Sorry. Different jr.
<Riddell> agateau: assign the task of investigating why translations don't work for them
<agateau> Riddell: oh, I am quite a translation noob, but I can give it a try
<Lars_G> Riddell: I barely used kde on lucid (netbook version), when I upgraded to maverick plasma-netbook segfaulted on me constantly. It solved when I "deleted" (moved really) my ~/.kde, since I see in the wiki you have the lucid->maverick upgrade testing, would you like my whole ~/.kde tarred to see if you can reproduce it and find the offending config/file?
<agateau> Riddell: I will probably come back with questions then
<dpm> agateau, do you use Kubuntu in French?
<agateau> dpm: I do
<dpm> agateau, awesome :)
 * Riddell is using Kubuntu in French while listening to Yann Tiersen records, all I need is a beret
<dpm> :)
<agateau> Riddell: :)
<Lars_G> Or to switch to Henry Salvador records
<Lars_G> Henri, I think...
<ScottK> Cigarettes too.  Awful smelling ones.
<Lars_G> Riddell: I take that as a no?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im going insane, look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55217823/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kdepim-runtime_4:4.5~beta3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you did not copy qt4
<shadeslayer> i did... i guess it wasnt published yet
<ScottK> agateau: Did you test plasma-widget-menubar and rekonq together?
 * ScottK is getting lots of reqkonq freezes and wonders if it's related.
<agateau> ScottK: I gave up on rekonq recently :/
<agateau> ScottK: try removing the applet and see if it works better
<ScottK> Lars_G: Please file a bug and attach the files from ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<ScottK> Lars_G: Then give me the bug number.
<Lars_G> ScottK: Ok I will
<ScottK> agateau: You are exhonerated.
<agateau> ?
<ScottK> agateau: It still froze after I removed the applet.
<ScottK> agateau: It would be nice if my existing windows could get their menus back.
<Lars_G> ScottK: I don't have the sigfault dump right now..... do I need to try and reproduce it?
<agateau> ScottK: it saddens me a lot, but it seems rekonq got worse the moment we decided to go for it :/
<agateau> ScottK: yes, it's in my TODO, but not very high right now
<ScottK> agateau: OK.
<ScottK> Lars_G: It would be best if you could grab them right after it happens.
<Lars_G> ScottK: I had one grab in pastebin, I can look for it, but it was done when I didn't have the symbols.
<dpm> Riddell, on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Translations, what's the problem with plasma-widget-menubar: "wrong .pot name created, not in language packs " - is that at package level?
<Lars_G> Bingo
<Riddell> dpm: it makes plasma_applet_application_menu.pot which I thnk is wrong since the widget is now called plasma_applet_menubar, and I can't find plasma_applet_application_menu.po in language-pack-kde-fr
<Riddell> so possibly both
<Lars_G> ScottK: is this helpfull enough? http://pastebin.com/Nrj5UxSv
<Lars_G> or useless without the dbg info?
<dpm> Riddell, ah, ok, let me check on LP
<Lars_G> ScottK: I do remember that for thread 1 (the one I think crashed) on the last line of the stack trace, the error was in netbook-plasma_dummy.c (or .cpp) line 3
<ScottK> Lars_G: Not particularly.  If you can upgrade and get a segfault every time, the config files would be very interesting.
<dpm> Riddell, and also, what's wrong with apport-kde? If I run e.g. 'apport-bug konsole' the UI is translated for me (apart from the Cancel button, but I think that should not come from apport)
<Riddell> dpm: presumably you're using the GTK UI
<Lars_G> ScottK: Ok, I have the dbg installed now, I'll reinstate the old config files (and save my new) and see if I can reproduce
<Lars_G> I'll do it when email finishes loading
<ScottK> OK.
<dpm> Riddell, I'm running it on Kubuntu, so I think I'm running the kde one - I wouln't be testing Kubuntu translations on Ubuntu :-P
<Riddell> dpm: try running /usr/share/apport/apport-kde
<Riddell> 17:04 < afiestas> Riddell: delete it imho
<Riddell> ScottK: goodbye to kbluetooth ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.
<dpm> Riddell, both work fine and are the same. The first screenshot is with apport-bug, the second one with /usr/share/apport/apport-kde ->http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/screenshots/
<Riddell> dpm: hmm, that's in catalan?
<dpm> Riddell, yes
<dpm> apart from the Cancel and Close buttons, those are indeed untranslated for some reason
<Riddell> dpm: hmm, it doesn't work for me in catalan either while e.g. usb-creator-kde does
<dpm> Riddell, I don't know what can be different, mine is an alternate install in Catalan. What are the contents of your LANG and LANGUAGE
<dpm> ?
<Riddell> dpm: ah ahah
<Riddell> LANGUAGE was set to en_GB
<Riddell> that helps a lot :)
<maco> there's a LANGUAGE var separate from LANG? dang
<Riddell> yes, I've no idea why it's needed but it's higher priority
<Riddell> says http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/manual/gettext/Locale-Environment-Variables.html
 * Riddell wanders out for an hour
<dpm> Riddell, it's for setting fallbacks, which LANG does not support
<Riddell> so why not just make LANG support them?
<dpm> I'm not sure what the rationale for it was. LANGUAGE is a gettext-specific variable
<dpm> they've got different syntax too
<dpm> and we have a nasty bug in language-selector which can cause them to disagree
<dpm> which seems not to be specific to Ubuntu: bug 553162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553162 in Ubuntu Translations "Unset $LANGUAGE if the user picks a different locale in gdm, so that language-selector and gdm stop disagreeing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553162
<shadeslayer> heh :   kdepim-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed : and kdebase-runtime is in PPA :P
<shadeslayer> figure that one out
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I've got three Intel 945GME systems here that are ~identical from a video perspective.  With the mesa we are proposing to update to one of the three get effects on first run automatically.  The other two come up with it disabled, but it works nicely (even blur) once enabled.  I asked one of the ubuntu-x folks to look and they are stumped why two should be blacklisted and one not.  Any suggestions on where we should be looking?  
<ScottK> Actually I looked again.  It's two 945gme and one 945gml.
<mgraesslin> hehe minor differences that matter :-)
<mgraesslin> never understood the Intel versioning schema
<ScottK> In any case the two gme are both netbooks (one hp and one dell) and so are very similar in display size, etc.
<mgraesslin> I have no idea what is causing the disabled compositing at startup - it just started to not work any more from one day to the other
<mgraesslin> (not the first time that happened)
<mgraesslin> an idea would be to disable functionality checks by default
<ScottK> OK.
<mgraesslin> I guess there is still the problem of freezes, right?
<ScottK> When changing settings.
<mgraesslin> I think right now there are only two possible solutions:
<mgraesslin> 1. accept the freezes
<mgraesslin> 2. enforce indirect rendering and accept the crashers and that blur won't load
<mgraesslin> for the second case we also need to patch the source base to ensure that no effect uses FBOs
<ScottK> The only freezes I've seen are when changing settings.
<ScottK> I think people do that rarely enough that we can live with it and release note it.
<ScottK> (since there's a work around)
<mgraesslin> and it's an easy one
<ScottK> Going the other way seems like it's fairly invasive, would be risky, still doesn't present a full solution, and would reduce the quality of the overall user experience with effects.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Thoughts?
<ScottK> If you're OK with it, I'll get the release note in.
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: hey!
<shadeslayer> anyone want to see google in klingon ? http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<ScottK> klingon seems pretty much the opposite of apachelogger.
<shadeslayer> ok so.. launchpad is aginst building kdepim :P
<shadeslayer> cant rebuild .. -.-
<Riddell> ScottK: so accept the freezes when changing settings you think?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  You can disable effects, change the setting, and then reenable.
<ScottK> Not ideal, but doable as a workaround.
<Riddell> I have an Intel GM965/GL960 does that mean I'm affected?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not really funny... you should get some help
<ScottK> Riddell: Probably.
<shadeslayer> whut? why? what happened?
<ScottK> I reproduced it on one i965 machine.
<yofel> my 945GME is affected by that freeze, but pressing shift+alt+f12 get's it out of the freeze so I'm fine with that for now
<ScottK> I'll try that.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what do you make of   kdepim-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed , when kdebase-runtime is in the ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you'd need to set up a chroot to find out why it's not being installed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it built fine in chroot :(
<Riddell> mgraesslin, ScottK: weird bug first is that on opening kwin settings it shows effects in the left selection but the dialogue actually shows window border theme http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kwin-settings.png
<mgraesslin> Riddell: it's a regression in kcmshell4 from 4.5.0 to 4.5.1
<mgraesslin> oh and the Oxygen Aurorae theme looks really broken
<Riddell> effects were working fine until I tried to enable "Sheet", then freeze
<ScottK> http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/effects.png is what mine looks like.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm loading it not in system settings, right click on window border Configure Window Behaviour
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> yofel: My lockup must be superior to yours because it didn't yield to shift-alt-f12.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Riddell: If you're experimenting, you probably want the newer mesa from sarvatt/mesa ppa.
<yofel> :(
<Riddell> ScottK: what does that change?
<ScottK> Riddell: Fewer bugs.
<ScottK> Riddell: Details in Bug #631413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631413 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Mesa 7.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631413
<Riddell> alt-shift-f12 seems to get round the freeze
<mgraesslin> yep
<Riddell> so yeah, I guess we can release with that with a big fat release note
<ScottK> Didn't for me, but Dell mini 10v and control keys are weird.
<mgraesslin> if we would have known that at the time of 4.5.0 we would have put it into the release note probably as well
<ScottK> OK.  Release note it is.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be reviewing everything for docs before Friday for the doc freeze on sat
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickReleaseSchedule says DocumentationStringFreeze tomorrow
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #633406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633406 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Display freeze when changing kwin effects settings if effects are active" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633406
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Gah. Ok, I'll do it tonight then LOL I miss read something somewhere
 * DarkwingDuck hates moving
<Riddell> ScottK: the release note doesn't mention what video cards it happens on, it's not all is it?
<Riddell> thanks DarkwingDuck.  then we need to hassle nixternal into packaging it
<ScottK> Riddell: In the upstream bug it seemed to be a variety.
<Riddell> ScottK: ug
<ScottK> I figure if we narrow it down, we can make the words more specific.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Do you have the settings change freeze on your nvidia?
<mgraesslin> definately not on fglrx
<Sput> mgraesslin: with the .drirc that was posted here earlier today, effects work mostly smooth on my intel as well \o/
<mgraesslin> just tried it
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ OK.  Not everything.
<ScottK> Please edit away.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Note that Sput runs Gentoo, so that's not distro specific.
<mgraesslin> I think I was able to trigger it once with NVIDIA, but in general I change settings rather often
<mgraesslin> yeah I know that it isn't distro specific
<Sput> ah yes, Gentoo and X11 from git master
<ScottK> Right, but it's always nice to be able to point to evidence.
<Sput> (plus mesa, intel driver, intel-drm-next kernel)
<ScottK> Sput: I hear intel-drm-next-kernel is no longer being updated.
<Sput> ScottK: oh, that would explain why it hasn't gotten many updates lately
<Sput> it's on 2.6.36-rc2 though
<ScottK> Yup.  You might want to pick a different something to follow.
<Sput> ScottK: got a suggestion?
 * ScottK uses production stuff from binary distros.  Not a good recommendation source for you.
<Sput> ScottK: could have been that the same source telling you abour intel-drm-next had also an alternative :)
<ScottK> Sput: mainline kernel was all that was mentioned.
<Sput> ScottK: ok, thx. will monitor things then
<ScottK> If someone will package and test http://savago.wordpress.com/2010/09/08/libgcal-0-9-6-plus-akonadi-resources-1-2/ I'll be glad to approve the FFe.
<lex79> I'm doing
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Riddell> hmm, I'm getting refresh errors with effects turned on
<ScottK> Riddell: New mesa from the PPA or the old one in the archive?
<Riddell> oh good point, the dist upgrade is still running
<yofel> now this doesn't make sense: in the file transfer notification, if I press 'More' the windows gets *smaller* and I get a scroll bar...
<yofel> 4.5
<yofel> if one would switch the window sizes they would fit perfectly
<shadeslayer> can someone also look at kdepim 4.5 beta 3 in experimental? runtime builds fine, kdepim doesnt... says cant find kdebase-runtime, whereas kdebase-runtime is there
<shadeslayer> ( id wait for the amd64 package to build tho )
<shadeslayer> cya tmmrw.. off to sleep 
<Riddell> night shadeslayer 
<lex79> ScottK: bug 633434 633442
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/633434)
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> bug 633434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633434 in libgcal (Ubuntu) "[FFe] libgcal 0.9.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633434
<lex79> bug 633442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633442 in akonadi-googledata (Ubuntu) "[FFe] akonadi-googledata 1.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633442
<ScottK> Looking
<Riddell> persia: well your koffice comile fix worked, only to find another qreal issue further on 
<lex79> ScottK: also bug 633453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633453 in attica (Ubuntu) "[FFe] attica 0.1.90" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633453
<ScottK> lex79: You tested this one?
<ScottK> (attica's in Main, so I'm going to ask more questions)
<Riddell> that should go into experimental PPA
<lex79> don't consider it for now, I'm testing
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> apachelogger: hey. how goes the ubuntuone and music store etc... any chance on amarok integration?
<Riddell> rgreening: ssh
<rgreening> ?
<Riddell> rgreening: he got grumpy when they changed the authentication mechanism underneith him for the second time
<rgreening> oh
<Riddell> rgreening: although it does just need someone to add kwallet support, fancy a crack?
 * rgreening feels bad for him
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... I can give it a go. Any pointers or docs & sample I can work from?
<Riddell> rgreening: you'd need to sign the dreaded contributor agreement, then ask apachelogger 
<Riddell> ubuntu-sso is the package I think
<Riddell> needs the gnome keyring bits swapped to also work with kwallet
<rgreening> Riddell: is that package open or closed atm? I assume closed
<Riddell> how do you mean?  it's all free software
<ScottK> rgreening: It's open.
<rgreening> then why would one need to sign a contributor agreement?
<ScottK> Riddell: Why does it need the contributor agreement signed?  Lack of it doesn't block an upload to the archive?
<Riddell> you have to transfer copyright to canonical
<ScottK> Riddell: Does the license say that?
<Riddell> ScottK: to get the code upstream it needs to be signed, and if you just upload to the archive anyway, next time an upload happens it'll use the source from upstream without the patch I guess
<ScottK> That would be unfriendly of the uploader.
<ScottK> I can see it would be preferable that distro changes go upstream, but I don't know that it's essential.
<ScottK> Policy that's above your paygrade, I know.
<Riddell> hi apparle, what's your rekonq SRU bug number again?
<apparle> Riddell: 602141
<apparle> Riddell: although I know think, that bug should better be fixed in qtwebkit
<apparle> *now
<Riddell> apparle: I don't know if there's a simple patch to fix it though
<Riddell> and SRUs need to be simple patches
<apparle> Riddell: The same code should do tha same job..... I found this for debian http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=commitdiff;h=7a35ead46af248ecb37573dcec90e8ea87dde80e
<Riddell> apparle: ok, do you want to do a debdiff for that instead?
<Riddell> I warn you Qt takes an age to build, even a source build
<apparle> Riddell: wouldn't just building qtwebkit do? or even that takes ages?
<apparle> ?
<debfx> apparle: qtwebkit is built from qt4-x11 in lucid
<apparle> debfx: so?
<Riddell> so to test the fix you have to build the whole package
<Riddell> it's not easy to build only part of the package anyway with Qt
<apparle> Riddell: what would be the approximate build time... how many hours
<apparle> for an Pentium D 2.8GHz
<lex79> with that cpu maybe 2
<apparle> Riddell: then don't SRU rekonq yet. I will tell you in a day or two whether I can manage qtwebkit patch
<Riddell> let us know if you need any help apparle 
<apparle> :)
<apparle> I will surely need it
<Riddell> hmm, our loading gettext translations from .desktop files patch doesn't work for notifyrc files
<Riddell> so kubuntu-notification-helper needs the translations merged back in if it's to be translated
<Riddell> Nightrose: when is amarok releasing again?
<Nightrose> Riddell: supposedly this weekend but atm it doesn't look like we'll make it 
<Nightrose> i hope we can still tag this week
<Riddell> Nightrose: ok, our freeze is Thursday (a week tomorrow) so before then would be lovely :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok i'll send an email
<persia> Riddell, Is there a build log for the next failure?  I'll try to sort things to complete a full build anyway, and make a richer patch (but wouldn't mind hints in the forms of more logs)
 * ScottK hands Riddell some plasters for the #kde-devel translation wounds and heads out.
<Riddell> persia: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-arm-dev/+archive/ppa/+build/1951315/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.koffice_1%3A2.2.2-0ubuntu2%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> if you have access
<Riddell> ScottK: you try to work with upstream and they don't want you...
<Riddell> dantti_work: can I put the "Edit Software Sources" string into kpackagekit at least?
<dantti_work> Riddell:  I was thinking the best would be for I to put that button and provide a configure option like repo_config_cmd_line
<dantti_work> Riddell: so at build time if you set that I'll display the button.
<persia> Riddell, Thanks.  I can't see that directly, but I can work with it.
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes that would be good
<Riddell> persia: how will you work with it if you can't see it?
<Riddell> persia: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/koffice.txt.gz
<persia> My usual technique is to try to replicate things, and then ask someone in /+members (and there's almost always at least one person awake) to verify I had the same issue.  Extra pastes speed things :)
<persia> Thanks.
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> it is like super cold in graz
<apachelogger> ScottK: how is klingon the opposite of me?
<apachelogger> rgreening: music store was outside my scope but actually upstream was interested in giving this a shot ... that is if they got to make money with it, not particularly interested in feeding canonical
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're not really the warrior type
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that russian dude is serously weid
<apachelogger> *weird
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> why did he mark the release notes as affected by bug 551539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551539 in Ubuntu release notes "KWalletManager always ask for password when KNetworkManager trying to access to wallet, even asking password is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551539
<apachelogger> without comment even
<JontheEchidna> shrug
<JontheEchidna> he also doesn't seem to get that we do not track upstream bugs in launchpad
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> novell launches suse gallery
<apachelogger> An innovative go-to-market approach for ISVs to share, publish, and promote software appliances
<lex79> where?
<apachelogger> I have no idea what that means
<apachelogger> does it mean something?
<apachelogger> http://susegallery.com/
<lex79> you can win 10000$
 * apachelogger could apply for job in opensuse boosters team and do boosting :P
<Riddell> hmm, what is that website? I can't work it out
 * apachelogger is behind on his reader reading again
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think it is just hyping for susestudio
<apachelogger> showcasing awesome things created with it
<apachelogger> ah, api.kde.org now has qch file
<apachelogger> jolly nice
<yofel> is it just me or does virtuoso have a memory leak? (or any other explenation for it using 825MiB of memory?)
<yofel>  4562 yofel     20   0  910m 825m 4460 S    0 10.7   3:20.10 virtuoso-t
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-09
<lex79> Riddell: Debian has qtcreator with QML support, if we want that, you can sync it
<ScottK> Riddell: I think they'd be a lot happier if we'd just ship their language packs directly.   I also think making a POT in kde4libs for Ubuntu unique strings might be a good idea.  Then that could just go into Rosetta.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You're all about pink and fluffy.  Klingons are not.
<DarkwingDuck> anyone seen nixternal?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I'm finishing up my bugs. You have any outstanding bugs for the docs?
<jjesse> lots of changes i need to make
<jjesse> when is freeze?
<DarkwingDuck> tomorrow jjesse 
<jjesse> srsly?
<jjesse> gargh
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<DarkwingDuck> I was in the middle of a move and we've lost nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> So, it's you and I lol
<jjesse> hrmm i don't have any i will get to tonight
<jjesse> but there were need to be a lot of fixes post string
<DarkwingDuck> I'm getting major ones tonight because I will ahve time.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be in fort wayne in about a month :D
<jjesse> ok sry about that
<DarkwingDuck> Naww, it's ok, I was reminded today
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<DarkwingDuck> RL messed me up bad
<jjesse> yeah me 2 this release
<jjesse> been focused on work
<jjesse> oh well, we will just have to figure out how to do a bug release
 * jjesse grumbles
<jjesse> just saw mdke's email
<jjesse> was there a lot of work done on ubuntu-docs this time?
<jjesse> didn't seem a lot of commits
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think so
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntu side there is a lot... I guess most of it will have to be done for Maverick +1
<DarkwingDuck> the upgrade to 4.5 took me on...
<DarkwingDuck> There is quite a bit of change.
<jjesse> yes there is a ton
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh*
<jjesse> don't kill youself
<DarkwingDuck> Looks like another re-write for 11.04
<jjesse> we will just have to make a bunch of changes and figure out how to do a release
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I don't know if we will have nix for 11.04 either
<jjesse> seems most of the love for documentation has been changed to the ubuntu manual
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<jjesse> you never know these days w/ nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah I know... You know how to package?
<jjesse> nope
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll learn that... We are going to have a TON of work for 11.04
<DarkwingDuck> with 4.5+ 
<ScottK> debfx: From #debian-qt-kde - <idis> in the try-to-avoid-past-mistakes-dept, i would postpone attica work until you guys need it...
<ScottK> So it sounds like it's not ready.
<ScottK> ryanakca: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kolabd/2.2.4-20100624-1ubuntu1 Have fun.  Let me know what needs fixing.
<nixternal> ok, who shut off my server when I wasn't looking?
<nixternal> guess nobody. guess i will go look at a wall or something. peace out homeskillets!
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: any news on the kdepim build?
<Riddell> Mamarok: launchpad is down today so I guess no builds of anything :(
<Mamarok> right, shadeslayer had problems to get kdepim to build on launchpad yesterday, I was wondering if he had asked for help with that. Or was this a launchpad problem anyway?
<persia> LP has onlly been down an hour so far, and will be up in two more (or so)
<Riddell> Mamarok: he didn't get it built yesterday and I ran out of time to look at it
<Riddell> will do when launchpad reappears
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<Mamarok> I will be immensely grateful so I can get rid of that horrible beta1 version here :)
<debfx> ScottK: what about attica?
<Riddell> debfx: lex79 put it into the experimental PPA
<dpm> Riddell, thanks for the reply on the e-mail re: kdgantt. I'll leave the kdepim kdgantt and kdgantt1 as they are, but should I approve the kdgantt template in _koffice_?
<Riddell> dpm: no, it's the same translations for the same code
<dpm> Riddell, ok, thanks, then I'll delete kdgantt for koffice in the imports queue
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: at least suse has a own-changes-pot
<apachelogger> which makes things a lot simpler and improves runtime performance since they have everything in one mo file IIRC
<Riddell> how can it improve performance to add another translation file?
<Riddell> ooh, shiny new launchpad
<jussi> but stil.. the search is at the bottom...
<sheytan> apachelogger hi :)
<sheytan> remeber i mentioned to replace quick access plasmoid with folder view?
<Riddell> folder view suffers from using the same icon as "show the desktop"
<Riddell> but mostly, we're past UI freeze
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: how did you get on with the docs?
<sheytan> Riddell damn. I want to ask if someone could refresh the quick access to use the slide animation and use plasma scrollbars :)
<Nightrose> launchpad fails at telling new users what it actually is on the first page :/
<Nightrose> ahno it does when you're not logged in
<apachelogger> sheytan: you will have to talk to JT about that, he is the maintaiiner after all
<apachelogger> Riddell: we are adding multiple translations file, suse adds one
<apachelogger> for desktop files that makes a difference
<apachelogger> Riddell: ad catalog loading in kded ... generally it loads the global catalogs as per klocale and IIRC loads its own catalog .... modules will add new catalogs either manually or by constructing their own kaboutdata and using it for their component
<sheytan> apachelogger is 'JT' his nick name?
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, it will not show up in your strace unless you manually start the module via systemsettings ... I do not think knh gets autostarted at kded4 start
<apachelogger> sheytan: no, his name ... jonathan thomas :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: JontheEchidna
<sheytan> apachelogger, oh, ok, thanks :)
<sheytan> JontheEchidna so, my idea is to port quick access plasmoid to use slide animation and plasma scrollbars. :)
<JontheEchidna> that would require a rewrite of the whole thing, for the most part
<JontheEchidna> for plasma scrollbars, at least
<sheytan> JontheEchidna well, but it is worth :)
 * apachelogger thinks quickaccess by default is not very useful anyway
 * apachelogger is wondering where to go eating to today
<sheytan> apchelogger if it by default be setup as downloads or documents, it is :)
<apachelogger> but it isnt
<apachelogger> also for that I personally think it needed another icon
<apachelogger> also I do not think downloads makes much sense
<apachelogger> especially since rekonq apparently does not download to downloads
<apachelogger> and downloads on you bun too == Desktop
<apachelogger> or has that changed?
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: I've found a new game, I call it "click on every thing that's clickable in Muon until it crashes" :P
<sheytan> apachelogger i personaly use it as downloads, and couldn't live without it
<apachelogger> smarter_: lol
<smarter_> ('morning all)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, I noticed that there is quite a delay between clicking the 'look for updates' button (or whatever it is called in english) and it actually displaying anything
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: found anything?
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: I fixed a few crashes yesterday but this one seems tricky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490462/ (and I haven't been able to reproduce it)
<apachelogger> sheytan: I doubt users give much about downloads folders and neither does rekonq that ol' vampire
<apachelogger> personal documents makes sense
<apachelogger> sorta
<apachelogger> it would have the same problem as folderview right now ... being empty
<smarter_> are we really going with rekonq for this release?
<apachelogger> looks like it
<apachelogger> people did not complain
<apachelogger> I asked on identica and twitter just to be sure :P
<apachelogger> I only got praise in reply
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: usually that crash means that the QApt::Package is invalid or something
<smarter_> yep, I guess the distUpgrade did something that invalidated it? Maybe it's a timing problem?
<JontheEchidna> but the package pointer isn't null in this case...
<JontheEchidna> ah, I have a similar crash in muon-updater
<smarter_> no, what's null is one of the pointer at line 535
<smarter_> yes, muon-updater crash on start here, but I haven't investigated
<JontheEchidna> on start? O_o
<JontheEchidna> it only crashes when I unmark a package here
<smarter_> the m_backend seems to never be set to anything but null
<smarter_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490895/
<JontheEchidna> But m_backend should be set in the MuonMainWindow baseclass...
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: that's weird too
<dpm> Riddell, plasma-applet-application-menu and plasma-applet-menubarapplet are the same in https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/plasma-widget-menubar - is that intended, or shall I disable one of them?
<dpm> Also, could someone perhaps confirm bug 630147 and add a task for the relevant kubuntu package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630147 in Ubuntu Translations ""Downloads" folder in Kubuntu in non-English installation never have localized name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630147
<smarter_> actually m_backend is probably set to something, it's filtersAcceptRow that does something wrong, or that gets garbage as input
<Riddell> dpm: plasma_applet_application_menu has been renamed to plasma_applet_menubarapplet  please copy over translations
<Riddell> bug 633446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633446 in plasma-widget-menubar "wrong translation template generated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633446
<Riddell> dpm: also similarly for plasma_applet_message_indicator.pot renamed to plasma_applet_message-indicator.pot  bug 633432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633432 in Plasma Widget Message Indicator "wrong translation domain generated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633432
<Riddell> dpm: by the way you said that $LANGUAGE didn't work on a couple of items in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Translations but it worked fine for me, I think maybe you had KDE's language settings too which will override $LANGUAGE
<dpm> Riddell, I added the comment because you had mentioned they didn't work for you. I didn't have any problem, as my LANG and LANGUAGE matched :)
<Riddell> dpm: my problem was having  $LANGUAGE set when I didn't remember I had it set
<dpm> ok. Right plasma_* templates sorted
<dpm> Riddell, any clues to which kubuntu package could be causing bug 630147?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630147 in Ubuntu Translations ""Downloads" folder in Kubuntu in non-English installation never have localized name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630147
<Riddell> dpm: hmm, let me try and remember
<Riddell> dpm: they're made by /usr/bin/xdg-user-dirs-update which gets run by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg-user-dirs-update
<Riddell> and it should just pick up the system locale on first run
<apachelogger> if I manually remove mine and invoke the update binary I get a translated download dir at least
<apachelogger> XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/Téléchargements"
<dpm> yeah, but I think that was a new installation. Let me check on mine
<apachelogger> well, I do not see why the others would be translated but downloads not
<Riddell> maybe he doesn't have the language pack installed
<Riddell> that's more likely
<apachelogger> I think we best do a new install ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldnt the dirs be updated to conform with new locale?
<dpm> apachelogger, Riddell, I can actually confirm it on a new install: all xdg-user-dirs are translated except Dwonloads
<apachelogger> very odd
<Riddell> ah hah http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xdg-user-dirs.mo&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any
<Riddell> the translations are in the gnome language packs
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> ^^
<dpm> right, so perhaps I'll add a task for langpack-o-matic to put it in the non-gnome-non-kde language pack, but there is still the bug that gnome translations are not installed in kubuntu and the other way round
<apachelogger> dpm: why should they?
<apachelogger> I mean, other than when you have an app that requires them
<Riddell> actually, the translations are in the xdg-user-dirs package
<apachelogger> in which case silly qt-language-selector should throw a notification
<Riddell> curiouser and curiouser
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe incomplete in the package?
<dpm> apachelogger, that's what I meant, I seem to remember there is a bug whereby when installing a GNOME app in kubuntu, it doesn't pull the gnome language packs
<apachelogger> dpm: well, I imagine that difficult to do (pulling it in), what needs to happen is that qt-language-selector either gets a package hook or checks on login (and then periodically) whether new language packs are needed
<apachelogger> but ... qt-language-selector ... :S
<apachelogger> dpm: how is this done in gnome?
<dpm> apachelogger, I think the same problem is present, but there is a bug about it mentioning a possible solution involving aptdaemon IIRC, give me a few mins to dig out the bug...
<apachelogger> well, aptdaemon could hook into this
<apachelogger> same could be done with packagekit for kubuntu
<apachelogger> the problem I have with this approach is that it does not apply global
<glatzor> dpm, apachelogger, I added a plugin mechanism to aptdaemon for language selector
<apachelogger> i.e. if you install something with apt-get you would still end up without translations
<glatzor> dpm, apachelogger but it has never been used by language-selector
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1173450 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/PackageModel/PackageModel.cpp PackageModel::setPackages: use {begin,end}ResetModel() instead of {begin,end}InsertRows() with incorrect parameters, prevent muon-updater from crashing on launch
<dpm> awesome to have glatzor watching here :)
<apachelogger> glatzor: did you tell arne?
<apachelogger> IIRC he is maintaining language-selector nowadays
<Riddell> not any more
<glatzor> dpm, apachelogger, In the end you would need also a kind of plugin mechanism for the packagekit backends. I could port them to the apt backend, but it is non-trivial with the aptcc backend
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it unmaintained?
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe dpm will maintain it :)
<lex79> o/
 * Riddell learns the German for Downloads is Downloads
<apachelogger> glatzor: dantti will surely make us something for aptcc ... but I really think we need a functionallity in place to cover all other package managers too
<apachelogger> Riddell: in KDE german it would be Heruntergeladenes I am sure
<dpm> Riddell, I'd be glad to if I had Ubuntu developer superpowers, but afaik it will be left unmaintained at least for this cycle
<apachelogger> IIRC they do not use the term Download in KDE german
 * lex79 thinks trash plasmoid by default instead quickaccess is better for average users
<apachelogger> dpm: I am sure Kubuntu could take over maintainership of the backend and implement it in a sane language :P
<apachelogger> lex79: I agree
<apachelogger> should be evaluated for 11.04 very much 
<lex79> yes
<lex79> we can make happy some users
<apachelogger> IIRC I even reported a bug about trash not being visible enough in 10.04
<apachelogger> did forget to revisit the issue though
<apachelogger> bug 554067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554067 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "is the trash not visible enough?" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554067
<lex79> oh I remember now
<apachelogger> bug 372379 pretty much is resolved btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372379 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Konqueror ships ancient EasyList blocklist" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372379
<apachelogger> khtml 4.5 features autodownload I think
<apachelogger> on that note we probably should ditch the list in kds
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think to get LANG and LANGUAGE going the kcm just needs to ditch them in .profile
<Riddell> or /home/jr/.kde/env/
<Riddell> there might be other things in .profile and it's probably not a great idea to edit it
<apachelogger> Riddell: .profile is cross-desktopy
<apachelogger> and I think gnome uses it for per-session language
<apachelogger> or maybe that was .dmrc
<apachelogger> one of those anyway
<Riddell> what tool does gnome use to set per-session language?
<Riddell> dpm: ^^
 * apachelogger tries to remember where he read about those two
<apachelogger> oh, language-selector maybe
<Riddell> that doesn't do it per session
<Riddell> maybe they just expect people to use GDM
<lex79> Riddell: can you sync qtcreator from debian when you have time?
<Riddell> lex79: unstable?
<lex79> experimental
<lex79> qtcreator with QML support
<Riddell> lex79: ubuntu changes can be dropped?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/language-selector/ubuntu/annotate/head:/LanguageSelector/LocaleInfo.py#L217
<lex79> Riddell: yes
 * apachelogger still doesnt know what to get for lunch
 * Mamarok eats "Kartoffelstock mit Röstzwiebeln"
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe I'm wrong.  does it have a setUserLanguage?
<apachelogger> dont see one
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger>     def writeUserLangSetting(self, userLang):
<apachelogger> in languageselector.py
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/language-selector/ubuntu/annotate/head:/LanguageSelector/LanguageSelector.py#L187
<Riddell> ah hah, so .profile it is
<dpm> Riddell, gdm upon login, or gnome-language-selector to change it afterwards
<apachelogger> also it has a dbus interface now, so we could probably polkitify the Qt ui
<apachelogger> if python's dbus implementation is anything like Qt's then language-selector does horribly inefficient things
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: so, the crash I had been talking about in muon-updater is where unmarking any package causes a crash
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: and I just fixed mine
<JontheEchidna> neat
<smarter_> but now I haven't any package to upgrade so I can't try to reproduce yours :p
 * smarter_ enables some random PPA
<apachelogger> dpm: well, my offer stands - qtcore depdent c++ implementation of language-selector backend to which frontends would attach via dbus ;)
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490932/
<apachelogger> smarter_: you could enable the akunambol ppa and try akunambol :P
<smarter_> apachelogger: that's probably something I'll use once I'll have a smartphone :p
<dpm> apachelogger, I'd love to have language-selector maintained, but unfortunately I've got no say in that :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that name sounds like some akonadi love child name :P
<smarter_> it's akonadi + funambol
<apachelogger> it makes akonadi have babies with any syncml server
<apachelogger> dpm: who has?
<dpm> apachelogger, I'm in the community team, not in desktop, Riddell might be able to tell more
 * apachelogger makes a list of things to take off today
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: nasty, and it doesn't happen when unmarking stuff with muon
<JontheEchidna> right
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ somewhere up there
<apachelogger> ohhh
<JontheEchidna> the UpdaterWidget is most similar to the ReviewWidget
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, smarter_, Riddell: since you are here ... if you had a library that does not have soname (presumably because it is a VCS snapshot, whereas previous stable releases had a soname) ... how would you name that package?
<JontheEchidna> and really it should work in the same way, I'm just asking QApt to mark things for dist-upgrade, then adding changed packages
<apachelogger> in particular the lib is named libfoo-1.1.1.so
<apachelogger> so I was thinking either libfoo or libfoo-1.1.1
<apachelogger> that is PPA only
<apachelogger> (btw)
<smarter_> apachelogger: 1.1.1+gitAAMMDD ?
<smarter_> (or svn, bzr, ...)
<apachelogger> smarter_: libfoo-1.1.1+git224?
<smarter_> YYMMDD actually
<apachelogger> that seems overly oggy since I think upstream bumps the name suffix with incompatible changes
<apachelogger> it is just that they maintain no proper soversion :S
<smarter_> ask them to bump it :p
<smarter_> then 1.1.2~gitYYMMDD
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: we could create a base class shared by both
<JontheEchidna> could work, just would need a setHeaderText() method so that each could have their custom header text, and such
<smarter_> yep, we need more DRY in muon :p
<persia> I'd recommend forcing SONAME when not previously defined. "${pkg}.${ver}.so.0u" is often a useful place to start.
<JontheEchidna> DRY?
<smarter_> Don't Repeat Yourself
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: commented out m_detailsWidget->clear() in refresh() (one of the only difference with ReviewWidget), no more crash :)
<JontheEchidna> huh
<JontheEchidna> interesting
<JontheEchidna> I think I added that for a reason. Can't remember what atm
<smarter_> well, once you unmark the detailswidget is still there for the package, and you can remove it or stuff like that
<smarter_> should probably be hide()
<JontheEchidna> yeah. I've also been meaning to add a way to hide the detailsWidget manually
<JontheEchidna> maybe clicking an already-selected package again should hide it?
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: that's inconsistent with the way listview work usually
<smarter_> maybe a little close button
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I know why I added that m_detailsWidget->clear() now
<JontheEchidna> try refreshing the cache from muon-updater
<smarter_> I see :p
<smarter_> but just hiding it should be enough
<JontheEchidna> I think that it doesn't do that for ReviewWidget, because ReviewWidget gets deleted after a worker operation
<JontheEchidna> hide() fixed it :)
<smarter_> actually I get a crash with hide() after a refresh
<JontheEchidna> where did you stick your hide() call?
<smarter_> where the clear() was
<JontheEchidna> same here
<smarter_> just trying to refresh is enough for crashing
<smarter_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490937/
<JontheEchidna> that's the same crash as with clear()
 * Riddell wonders what makes plasma-mobile crash on the live CD but not on his installed system http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/Jy2ggRe2
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: I think I know what's wrong
<ScottK> Riddell: dbus running?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, other KDE apps including plasma-desktop run fine
<ScottK> Hmmm.  No idea.
<persia> Does maybe casper need some hint?
<Riddell> persia: well that's a separate issue, we need to work out how to get KDM to run the right session
<Riddell> but first issue is getting a working plasma-mobile running at all
 * Riddell runs  watch -n 30 "w3m ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source -dump | grep everywhere"
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: when you unmark, a packageChanged() signal is emitted (by setKeep), this signal causes UpdaterWidget to refresh() and DetailsTabs to refreshTabs(), except that refreshTabs assume that the tabs haven't been clear()ed
<smarter_> kubotu: !!
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<smarter_> apachelogger: that's a nice irc cloak :p
<yofel> hy
<yofel> kubotu: wb :)
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: okay, I've got a simple fix, simply don't call refreshTabs() when packageChanged() is emitted and use hide(), we don't care about the state of the DetailsWidget when it's hidden anyway
<JontheEchidna> this would only work for the UpdaterWidget, though. Might complicate making a base class
<JontheEchidna> better than a crash, though
<smarter_> the base class could let the subclass handle when the detailswidget should be shown/hidden
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1173471 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/UpdaterWidget.cpp UpdaterWidget: fix crash when unmarking packages
 * shadeslayer checks builds
<dantti_work> apachelogger: what were you talking about aptcc and translations? I couldn't follow the backlog
<shadeslayer> i checked them @ college, just before lp went down, they were FTBFS
<shadeslayer> bah :   kdepim-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Log into your pbuilder chroot and try it locally then you can see why.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1173472 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWindow.cpp main.cpp) Use Muon branding here
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it built fine on my lucid pbuilder with the backports PPA..im guessing i missed copying a package
<ScottK> right and if you try to do it locally, then you can find out which
<shadeslayer> looking
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it misses libutemper
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but thats in the archive 
<ScottK> In sufficient version?
<shadeslayer> id say yes
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libutempter <
<shadeslayer> just a new package from debian with same version
<lex79> ScottK: can you retry this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-cwp/1.2.1-1/+build/1950330
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> lex79: Done.
<lex79> thanks
<Riddell>   kdebase-runtime: Depends: oxygen-icon-theme (>= 4:4.5) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: missing new oxygen-icon-theme
<shadeslayer> i actually thought of copying that :P
<lex79> ScottK: kdeedu is ftbs on armel
<ScottK> I'll have a look.
<shadeslayer> but ninja dep graph didnt say anything :D
<ScottK> lex79: No: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1173477 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/TODO Update TODO with some things I want to get accomplished for 1.1
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1173479 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/TODO TODO++
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm noticing on #ubuntu-installer some discussion about a new autogenerated hostname in ubiquity.  Thought I should mention it in case we need to change something (no idea) - looks like they are going to add it back.
<lex79> ScottK: ok, I've saw 0ubuntu1 instead of 2 :)
<lex79> uhm maybe "I've seen" :)
 * lex79 giggles
<Riddell> ScottK: I expect it's the same as currently <username>-laptop or <username>-desktop
<ScottK> Riddell: "the autogenerated hostname will be username-model where model is grabbed from dmidecode, if set, otherwise it's  username-desktop/laptop or username-ubuntu"
<ScottK> BBL
<smarter_> Riddell: apparently we don't have an installer for libdvdcss pops up when a dvd is read anymore, is that deliberate?
<Riddell> we never did, it was illegal in the US
<smarter_> I seem to be remember a script launched by kaffeine
<Riddell> maybe briefly, but it was illegal in the US
<Riddell> smarter_: however, that might be about to change
<smarter_> really?
<Riddell> smarter_: rumour has it the installer might install it
<txwikinger> Riddell: I think it is not illegal anymoe
<txwikinger> Riddell: I think it is not illegal anymore
<smarter_> and how is that less illegal?
<Riddell> maybe they asked a different lawyer
<smarter_> haha
<txwikinger> Riddell: No.. there was a judgment recently in a Federal District Court
<txwikinger> That is better than asking a lawyer
 * txwikinger hides his law credentials
<Riddell> txwikinger: I'm impressed :)
<smarter_> txwikinger: that's great, any link?
<txwikinger> smarter_: I can search it
<smarter_> that's the kind of stuff groklaw should cover
<txwikinger> they do sometimes
<ScottK> txwikinger: Actually I think it was the Library of Congress defining interoperability as a legitimate reason to work around DMCA restrictions.
<ScottK> They did cover this one, I'm pretty sure.
<ScottK> IANAL and all that.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Yes they did something too, but there was also a judgment by a Federal District Court in the direction
<ScottK> right.
<txwikinger> bascially saying when you circumvent DRM for a legitimate purpose it is not illegal.. but I have not studied the judgment in all details
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get a chance to test the new mesa from sarvatt's PPA?
<smarter_> http://www.groklaw.net/articlebasic.php?story=2010072612452020 says that dvdcss is still illegal, thanks to the MPAA and friends
<ScottK> I guess we'll be able to buy it via software center soon.
<txwikinger> Didn't Canonical get some licence for dvdcss? or was that something else?
<txwikinger> I mean for the underlying patent
<apachelogger> smarter_: I think stalcup made that superb cloak
<Riddell> txwikinger: your legal credentials are letting you down, it's not a patent
<Riddell> ScottK: no drawing problems so far
<apachelogger> dantti_work: in kubuntu we have a tallk called qt-language-selector which goes all crazy on the language packs and can find out if the user is missing some lang pack for a special app
<Riddell> txwikinger: you can buy fluendo's DVD playing from canonical if you want
<apachelogger> dantti_work: so say the user has evolution installed, then qt-language-selector will recommend the user to install the i18n stuff for evo
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please comment in the FFe bug with whatever lspci says you have.
<apachelogger> dantti_work: glatzor somehow hooked up aptdaemon with that tool so that aptdaemon can immediately tell the user about that I suppose
<txwikinger> Riddell: what do you mean, it is not a patent?
<Riddell> txwikinger: there's nothing patented about CSS, it's restricted by a different and unrelated law
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did I already ask when gdebi is going away?
<smarter_> apachelogger: I thought it died poor and alone a long time ago
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> still there
<apachelogger> unmaintained probably, but there
<apachelogger> not integrated, but there
<txwikinger> Riddell: The issue in the US is the DMCA which is copyright law.. but potential patent issues have not been cleared
<apachelogger> not using polkit, but there
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot39.png
<apachelogger> not localized, but there
<apachelogger> apparently also still on duty in ubuntu http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gdebi
<Riddell> txwikinger: I've never heard of any parent issues with CSS, it's just an encryption, nothing novel.  there are patents with MPEG video used by DVDs
 * apachelogger is wondering where the name comes from
<txwikinger> Well.. several encryption methods are patented
<Riddell> apachelogger: we still need gdebi because packagekit with aptcc can't install .deb files I believe
<txwikinger> How far they could be enforced is another issue
<txwikinger> but true.. the bigger issue is DRM
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, I actually though that qapt foo should replace it
<apachelogger> *thought
<apachelogger> kpk would do too ^^
<smarter_> isn't qapt-batch the default for everything?
<txwikinger> Also.. mpeg is patented
<apachelogger> smarter_: I doubt qapt-batch can install debs either
<smarter_> oh right
<Riddell> qapt-batch uses apt, it doesn't deal with .debs
<apachelogger> besides, gdebi provides useful information that I would expect to have
<smarter_> so, we need a libqdpkg? :p
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> you did not just say that
<apachelogger> apt-pkg is not scary
<apachelogger> trust me
<apachelogger> apt-pkg is a beauty
<apachelogger> apt-pkg is to libdpkg what Qt to GTK+
<smarter_> wow
<apachelogger> besides, libdpkg is incomplete IIRC
<Riddell> agateau: palapeli patch doesn't seem to help http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/palapeli.png
<apachelogger> like you cannot stuff in a deb and get a list of content out of it
<smarter_> apachelogger: so, how does gdebi works? system() calls?
<apachelogger> you will have to implement that sort of stuff yourself (not that it would be too difficult)
<Riddell> agateau: unless it needs your qt4 patch from today?
<apachelogger> smarter_: dunno, maybe, more likely python-apt implements that stuff
<agateau> Riddell: it does
<apachelogger> python-apt is like the most important asset of canonical ^^
<agateau> Riddell: I just noticed I introduced a bug in menu title in dbusmenu-qt 0.6.2 :/, title do not have borders anymore
<apachelogger> "KCM Qt Graphics System included in the Softpedia Linux software database"
<agateau> Riddell: will fix in 0.6.3
<apachelogger> now do they think I care...
<smarter_> apachelogger: you're right: return os.spawnlp(os.P_WAIT, "dpkg", "dpkg", "-i", self.filename)
<smarter_> awesome :p
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<apachelogger> well, I imagine binary file reading in python is a bit of a PITA :P
<apachelogger> but really, getting into the ar is not that difficult, doing things with data.tar.* is what I imagine tricky
<apachelogger> since you'd essentially need to have a way to work with gzip, bzip2 and lzma
<apachelogger> and I do not think there are QIODevices for tar.gz tar.bz2 and tar.lzma :S
<smarter_> there's Ark
<smarter_> but really, is the dpkg lib that bad?
<apachelogger> smarter_: it really doesnt do much
<txwikinger> Riddell: Here is the css licence http://www.dvdcca.org/css/
<apachelogger> or maybe that changed meanwhile *shrug*
<ScottK> txwikinger: I don't see how that's relevant to an unrelated implementation.
<ScottK> It doesn't assert any patent rights that I saw and a separate implementation would not have any copyright issues.
<Riddell> txwikinger: licence to do what?
<ScottK> Exactly.
<txwikinger> I agree, but hey are suing in court for it
<txwikinger> I don't think they have won though
<persia> Aren't there still jurisdictions where one can get in trouble for decoding something improperly?
<txwikinger> persia: Yes Canada if Bill C-32 passes
<persia> That's what I thought.  Thanks for specifics.
<maco> and the US
<persia> ScottK, The license would let one get around that sort of bill.
<ScottK> persia: Perhaps, but interoperability is now a legitimate reason to bypasss content restrictions under dmca.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, drawing problems are back after using it for a wee bit
<ScottK> maco: No so much.
<persia> ScottK, That's true in one jurisdiction, yes.
<maco> assuming "improperly" = "without paying for a license to specific non-decss decoders"
<ScottK> maco: Not anymore.
<persia> (or rather, ~58, but that's an academic distinction)
<persia> maco, "improperly" usually means not unlicensed, but in collection of data not belonging to one.
<maco> ScottK: see after the court ruling about "breaking for non-piracy reasons is ok" i said "oh oh yay that means we can use decss" and then a bunch of people slapped me because the judge didnt *explicitly* mention linux
<ScottK> maco: Not what I'm talking about.
<maco> oh? something new?
<maco> or do you mean the original "interoperability" exception in dmca is being interpretted more broadly now?
<ScottK> maco: Under dmca the Library of Congress has the responsibility to determine what purposes are acceptable to break content restrictions.  Interoperability is now one.
<persia> Anyway, if the content providers really cared, they'd use any of the many better content control mechanisms that can be implemented on DVD players, most of which aren't supported by our software anyway (and interoperability would only force us to emulate more of the hardware devices, then supporting the content control systems)
<ScottK> Yes.  LoC changed there rules.
<maco> ah ok
<maco> persia: like sony's arcos?
<glatzor> apachelogger, dantti, I only added a plugin system to aptdaemon, which should have then be used by language selector. but the language-selector part has never been implemented
<Riddell> agateau: so i shouldn't package dbusmenu-qt 0.6.2 ?
<persia> maco, No.  Basically menu software that requires activation to proceed to cells with protected content.  That's just a wrapper layer.
<agateau> Riddell: I think you should as it fixes memleaks and crashes
<ScottK> Riddell: Would it be evil to run jockey-text -a during live session startup?
<agateau> Riddell: I can provide a distro patch if you want
<agateau> Riddell: or just do another release today
<ScottK> Riddell: If I run that I have working wifi in the live sesion on my netbook.
<Riddell> agateau: either is fine
<Riddell> ScottK: is there much advantage to doing that at startup over during the installer?
<maco> Riddell: "live session"
<ScottK> Riddell: When people try it out they have networking.
<smarter_> that reminds me, it's great that the installer can install things over the network, but not so great that when you start it directly without launching KDE you have no way to configure your network
<smarter_> can't we launch the networkmanager applet in a separate window?
<smarter_> with plasma-windowed
<ScottK> smarter_: Ubuntu just yesterday added something like that for nm.
<agateau> Riddell: one-line patch: http://gitorious.org/dbusmenu/dbusmenu-qt/commit/71851809ef7e109f02635877ead1dbac48a2e64e
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: you can haz kdepim beta 3 ( tho it says beta 1 in about dialog, its been fixed upstream )
<shadeslayer> and if you have a 32 bit system
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay :)
 * shadeslayer hugs Riddell
<Riddell> shadeslayer: final freeze is a week today, can you find out if there's anything from rekonq we should pick up before then?
<Riddell> lex79: I did a fake sync on qtcreator, .orig files differ
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually adjam is prepping for a release
 * shadeslayer thinks its on 11 or 12th
<Riddell> oh lovely
<shadeslayer> hes in #rekonq right now
<Riddell> hi nixternal 
<smarter_> I've added two patches to kdegraphics: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdegraphics/ubuntu is it worth uploading it to the archive or are we going to update to 4.5.2 soon anyway?
<ScottK> smarter_: 4.5.2 will come too late, so patch away
<smarter_> okay
<lex79> it will be released on october 5th
<smarter_> I just need to remember how to use dput :p
<EagleScreen_> easy to remember
<smarter_> easy to screw up and upload in the wrong repo too :p
<ScottK> smarter_: Set the default dput target to something non-existent.  That helps
<smarter_> will do
<smarter_> hmm, what option should I use with debuild so that it doesn't reupload the orig?
<lex79> debuild -S -sd
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I have a 64bit system...
<smarter_> lex79: thanks :)
<nixternal> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> nixternal: docs freeze today, are you able to package up the changes DarkwingDuck did yesterday?
<Riddell> Mamarok: amd64 package is done too now
<nixternal> Riddell: I will take a look in a bit
<Mamarok> Riddell: I don't see those here
<Riddell> crimsun_: what does gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio do and do we want it in Kubuntu?
<EagleScreen_> when I logout to KDM with Desktop Effects enabled, X server crash
<EagleScreen_> intel graphics
<ScottK> Known issue. Will be fixed soon.
<EagleScreen_> nice to know
<koso_> any idea what am I missing when kmix shows only one channel called "internal audio analog stereo"?  Few days ago, there were also other channels like mic ...
<koso_> never mind :) killed kmix and restarted it, now it shows also capture device ...
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I got some bugs kicked but, with the change to 4.5 The docs are going to be a mess till 11.04
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I was talking to jjesse and right after UDS we are going to go through everything because of all of the shanges *sigh* they *will* be 100% for the 11.04 release.
<DarkwingDuck> s/shanges/changes
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: amd64 packages published, id say that you should have apt poking you to upgrade your system
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: with my exit from US Military and moving I wasn't paying attention like I should have been.
<rbelem> hey Riddell
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm backporting some qtwebkit 2.1 patches to qtwebkit 2.0. that's the problem with plasma-mobile crash
 * ScottK boggles a little bit at the installer slideshow listing WordPerfect before Microsoft Office on the list of stuff OOo works with.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: yeah, I noticed that too
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yes, now it does
<Mamarok> shadeslayer, Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: You're a core dev right? Would you mind uploading https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdegraphics/ubuntu please? :)
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: sure
<smarter_> thanks!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It'll probably FTBFS due to archive skew on everything but i386 until qt4-x11 gets done.  No need to wait, but be prepared for some retries.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: around?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: i dont think so... hes off for the week
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: he wrote on the channel ~2 hours ago
<shadeslayer> yes.. but heres something from #rekonq : <Riddell> shadeslayer: actually I'm away for much of next week so don't wait for me to package it
<ScottK> ari-tczew: What can we help you with?
<ari-tczew> ScottK: my konversation doesn't work well. konversation sends information to indicator-applet, but baloon in tray doesn't go to red color, when someone highlight me.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: You probably want to talk to agateau about that (also not here now unfortunately).  It does change color for me in Quassel, so I think the indicator works correctly.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I would ask Riddell because he said that I don't have active highlighting, but it's set on.
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100909181529-a54jeo6azltawng9 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2
<ScottK> OK.  Well agateau developed both the appindicator and the konversation patches.
<shadeslayer> bye guys.. off to sleep 
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: how did you get the CIA-116 bot to publish your commits to bzr branches?
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: install cia-clients, then do "bzr cia-project kubuntu" in your local bzr branch
<smarter_> cool, thanks :)
<nixternal>  
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: yay! hows life mate?
<nixternal> boring and busy :)
<nixternal> how about you?
<ScottK> Heya nixternal.  Your powerpc server helped me figure out doko had broken the archive with a new gcc hitting on Friday afternoon for both powerpc and armel.  Thanks again.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I've been better... 
<nixternal> ScottK: no problem. I am starting to think this thing would be better off at your house :)
<ScottK> nixternal: You'll need it to keep you warm come winter.
<nixternal> i have an insanely large server now that does that for me
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: no unemployment yet, finally caught up on school and I came back to the world of Kubuntu to find us 3 weeks behind :/
<nixternal> yeah, I am sure my lack of motivation hasn't helped, but it could have...who knows. my motivation level is low enough that they used it to stop the flow of oil in the gulf
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: lol well, I finally sat down and upgraded to 10.10 and found we have a major doc issue
<nixternal> i wouldn't doubt it
<DarkwingDuck> 4.5 introduced a *ton* of changes
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I talked to jjesse last night. we are getting a plan to have a new set of docs *again* for 11.04 starting after UDS
<DarkwingDuck> also, do the docs have to be packaged before going to the translators?
<nixternal> you can upload them manually, but doing it via the package keeps everything sync'd nicely
 * DarkwingDuck doesn't know how to package
<DarkwingDuck> and the doc freeze is today
<nixternal> I am not in the packaging spirit. i am not in the spirit to do much right now, but if i have to i guess i could try to get enough spirit to do it
<DarkwingDuck> :D 
<DarkwingDuck> I'll learn brfore 11.04 I promise
<neversfelde> I guess translators are probably not very motivated to translate the docs again, did the german translation of it ever make it to LTS?
<neversfelde> I am just interested, I know it is very hard to maintain documentation
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not sure... I have not checked.
<Riddell> not according to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+changelog
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh* 
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: sorry for dropping the ball on this.
<Riddell> rbelem: hmm, so if it needs backports from qtwebkit 2.1 I wonder why it doesn't crash when I run plasma-mobile locally
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck, nixternal: are we going to get a new package tonight?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'm not a packager *yet* the problem with the docs this cycle is they are not up to date with KDE 4.5. :/ 
<rbelem> Riddell, it is failing here using plasma-mobile --nodesktop
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: what's the bzr command to checkout the docs?
<Riddell> rbelem: still working here, I guess I'm just lucky :)
<rbelem> eheh :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: final freeze is a week today, so we need to get it working by then
<Riddell> rbelem: is the samba stuff likely to be done by then?  I presume not
<rbelem> Riddell, try remove some plasma-mobile related files from `find ~/.kde -name "*mobile*"`
<rbelem> Riddell, yep, i'm working to get both done
<Riddell> rbelem: now it crashes!  
<Riddell> I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing :)
<rbelem> Riddell, i already have a simple patch to disable the webkit related stuff
<rbelem> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/491220/
<rbelem> Riddell, but I think that backport the qtwebkit2.1 qml patches to qtwebkit2.0 is the best option
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> Riddell: getting a docs package done tonight will be a bit difficult for me. i am leaving in just over and hour for my bike ride then after that the team is meeting up for dinner and drinks afterwards
<Riddell> let me look at it, how hard can it be?
<rbelem> Riddell, qt4.7 was not released yet, maybe the final will be released with the qtwebkit2.1
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck, nixternal: looks like everything is in the bzr branch?  I just update the changelog and it should be done no?
<ScottK> Riddell: nixternal has some dark voodo to pass over it too, IIRC.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'm not 100% sure the process... Like I told nixternal I'm going to learn it so another one of us knows. jjesse doesn't know either.
 * DarkwingDuck is a XML PHP guy
 * ScottK shield his eyes.  XML and PHP together.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> HTML, CSS, MySQL, PHP, XML better? :P
<ScottK> Well you used the "M" word too.  No.
 * DarkwingDuck snickers
<Riddell> yes that all builds and installs fine
<Riddell> so just a few references to 10.04 and KDE 4.4 to change and we should be acceptable to upload
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: we'll have a good set of docs to reflect 4.5 for 11.04
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: of course by then we'll be using 4.6 :)
<DarkwingDuck> but of course.
<DarkwingDuck> :) 
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh* I miss my desktop
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: then they will reflect 4.6
<Riddell> ah, the .pot files need updating
<Riddell> I wonder how to do that
<Riddell> nixternal: any clues?
<ScottK> I think that's the voodo.
<smarter_> What happened to the plasma "welcome" applet? Currently, the kubuntu docs can be too easily overlooked
<rbelem> Riddell, i just talked to the release manager of the qtwebkit2.1 and he said that qt4.7 will use qtwebkit2.0 :(
<Riddell> rbelem: well yes, that's why you're doing the backporting isn't it?
<ScottK> rbelem: That's what we were expecting.
<rbelem> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> rbelem: if the backporting turns out to be too much hassle we can just apply that patch
<rbelem> ScottK, I was expecting with qtwebkit2.1 :'(
<rbelem> Riddell, did you try that patch?
<Riddell> rbelem: yes, it does stop the crash
<rbelem> :-)
 * rbelem is running to get the factory' free snack
<rbelem> ;-D
<Riddell> right, .pot files updated, this docs package is good to go
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I really got to learn how to do that LOL
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: turns out to be pretty easy
<Riddell> xml2po index/C/index.xml > index/po/index.pot 
<Riddell> just like that
<DarkwingDuck> Oh sheesh
<Riddell> although I'm doing something different because it's missing out the headers
<Riddell> so I'm adding those back in manually
<Riddell> that's the gnome tool which seems to expant all the entities
<Riddell> xml2pot is the KDE one which doesn't, but no point doing a big change like that for now
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: :D
<DarkwingDuck> bbl
<Riddell> humph, kubuntu-docs failed to build
<Riddell> apparle: did you get anywhere with the Qt SRU?
<apparle> Riddell: no I wasted all day playing video games :P
<Riddell> apparle: think of the SRU as a game, debdiff is the first stage, getting it into -updates is the final stage :)
<apparle> Riddell: actually I was rather nostalgic.... finished whole Super Mario Bros. and Battle City on NES simulator... will look into it tomorrow.
<apparle> Riddell: problem is hostel admin disconnect internet in morning (dunno why) so I can't work daytime :(
<apparle> Riddell: how to compile qtwebkit... is anything different than "cmake .. & make" or "./configure & make"?
<Riddell> apparle: it's the whole of qt that needs compiled
<Riddell> and it's not cmake
<apparle> qmake?
<Riddell> you need to build the package with   debuild
<Riddell> very complex qmake
<apparle> ok... and then pbuilder?
<Riddell> if you have a lucid pbuilder yes
<Riddell> so add patch to debian/patches and edit debian/patches/series
<Riddell> dch -i   to add changelog entry
<Riddell> debuild -S  to make source package
<Riddell> sudo pbuilder build foo.dsc  to build it
<apparle> I understood that debuild process last time itself... :) 
<apparle> will I have to build any other package than libqt4-webkit?
<Riddell> it'll build all the qt packagse
<apparle> ahhhh.
<apparle> then its a lot to build :D
<apparle> and if I mess... then I could break my system 
<Riddell> yes, it'll take a few hours depending on the speed of your hard disk (and CPU)
<Riddell> it won't break anything unless you install broken packages
<Riddell> building in pbuilder certainly won't break anything
<apparle> :D if I mess..... and I have lot of potential to mess. Anyways will attempt it tomorrow
<apparle> Riddell: has rekonq moved to kwebkit in newer versions.. or is it still qtwebkit?
<Riddell> still qtwebkit 
<Riddell> and kdewebkit is just qtwebkit with various non-rendering bits overloaded of course
<Riddell> which is what rekonq does anyway
<Riddell> ok second time lucky for kubuntu-docs
<maco> hrmph
<maco> anyone else's touchpad going into "moves but wont click" mode in mav?
<maco> wont scroll either
<Riddell> rbelem: I think I'll just upload plasma-mobile with that patch, may as well have it working so we can test it
<Riddell> rbelem: we need to work out how to get KDM to default to the mobile login session
<maco> sput's alt+arrow trick lets me navigate through channels, but when i alt+left/right to change to other chan/pm lists, but then i cant scroll through the items in whatever list it is if its not just the default channel list
<maco> Riddell: is it possible to use the search & launch page of plasma-netbook without mouse?
<maco> the search box does not have default keyboard focus and tabbing doesnt seem to do anything
<Riddell> maco: I don't know
<Riddell> rbelem: thinking about it, the KDEDIR is set correctly on the kubuntu-mobile image when I start it up so maybe it just needs plasma-desktop autostart removed
<Riddell> rbelem: I've uploaded kubuntu-mobile-default-settings with plasma-desktop.desktop autostart file with hidden set to true to stop Plasma Desktop starting
<Riddell> rbelem: so tomorrow we should have kubuntu-mobile images that load up into plasma-mobile!
<rbelem> Riddell, cool! I did know how to do that. I notice once that plasma-desktop was loading too, but after setting plasma-mobile --fullscreen I thought  it was overriding the plasma-desktop
<rbelem> Riddell, and how to set the plasma-mobile as default session in kdm?
<Riddell> rbelem: it is doing that, $KDEDIRS gets set correctly, so somehow it happens :)
<rbelem> ah! cool! :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-10
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<rbelem> Riddell, the debdiff for the qtwebkit package http://paste.ubuntu.com/491308/
<rbelem> Riddell, it just needed to update the package
<rbelem> Riddell, the qml plugin patch was cherry-picked already
<rbelem> Riddell, https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40050
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 40050 in WebKit Qt "[Qt] Upstream the WebKit QML integration plugin" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<rbelem> Riddell, sorry for the noise
<ScottK> nixternal or apachelogger: I've added some information and theorizing to Bug #627815.  Perhaps you could have a look at it and see if you can figure it out.  I know you both have the ~exact same netbook I'm seeing the problem on.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627815 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Maverick) "unable to save user-places.xbel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627815
<rbelem> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<Riddell> ooh, a patch for qtwebkit, good good
<Riddell> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/09/09/1925214/Broadcom-Releases-Source-Code-For-Drivers  awooga
<debfx> is the missing stylesheet in qt assistant docs an upstream problem?
<rbelem> Riddell, thats great news
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm filling a bug right now
<rbelem> Riddell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/+bug/634755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634755 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "QtWebKit package is not installing the QML plugin" [Undecided,New]
<rbelem> are upload currently disabled in launchpad?
<Riddell> don't think so
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> maybe because i'm on my mobile phone
<rbelem> Riddell, did you take a look on the debdiff?
<rbelem> Riddell, I'm going to sleep again :D
<rbelem> it's 04:46 AM here
<rbelem> bye
<Riddell> rbelem: yes looks good
<Riddell> I'll upload
<Riddell> thanks rbelem 
<rbelem> thanks Riddell :D
<rbelem> i will sleep better now
 * rbelem leaving...
<Riddell> persia: third time unlucky for koffice :(
<persia> Riddell, Heh.  I've been working that on-and-off the past couple days.  The code contains so many implicit double casts that it's painful.
<Riddell> persia: I take it you have something to compile it on?  probably better than iterating through doing it in a PPA 
<persia> Riddell, I have some no-longer-supported hardware, and a very slow beagle (256MB), so nothing so fast as the PPA builders, but yeah, likely better.
<apparle> Riddell: is there a bug report for qtwebkit flash issue? or should I file one?
<apparle> isn't there any way to set default signing key for debuild
<apparle> right now I have to do "debuild -S -k<mykey>"
<persia> apparle, set DEB_EMAIL in your environment.  This will default to the key with an identity that matches that address.
<apparle> persia: is it DEBEMAIL or DEB_EMAIL?
<apparle> persia: because I have DEBEMAIL set but not DEB_EMAIL
<persia> Sorry: DEBEMAIL.  Does that match something in your changelog.
<Riddell> apparle: yes it takes the details from the top entry in debian/changelog
<apparle> Riddell: its not taking. :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: code submission day, I take it you've done that?
<Riddell> apparle: well don't worry about it, it's only an issue if you need to upload it to the archive
<Riddell> it's a good thing not to sign it otherwise
<apparle> Riddell: means?
<Riddell> what means what?
<apparle> Riddell: "it's a good thing not to sign it otherwise"? should I do it unsigned?
<Riddell> yes, you're just test building it, you're not uploading it to the archive (you don't have permission)
<apparle> Riddell: okay and I am getting warnings while building the source "dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file <many files>" should I ignore them
<Riddell> I think that's just down to qt's messy build system
<Riddell> as long as it builds that's fine
<Riddell> hello androidlogger 
<androidlogger> ScottK: I think timing is no bad guess
<androidlogger> ahoy Riddell
<androidlogger> ScottK: the best way to solve this would probably be to enhance startkde to create the xdg dirs... it seems a bit useless to do anywhere else...
<Riddell> androidlogger: solve what?
<jussi> androidlogger: you got a new phone?
<androidlogger> Riddell: scott's netbook places file startup error thing
<androidlogger> jussi: no, why?
<Riddell> androidlogger: I'd have thought the current /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg-user-dirs-update gets run before startkde
<androidlogger> good point, but from an upstream pov that is not necessarily the case
<androidlogger> woah that client is serious crap
<Riddell> androidlogger: code submission deadline today, I presume you've done that?
<androidlogger> yep
<androidlogger> oh I think I envisioned a way to decrease startup time of kde....
<androidlogger> ... on mobile
<androidlogger> or maybe desktop too...
<shadeslayer> androidlogger: ssup
<androidlogger> installtime decascading muhahhaha!
<shadeslayer> androidlogger: i looked at KIconLoader ( wrt to my plasma patch ), but i just found a enum which can replace      const QList<int> iconSizes = QList<int>() << 16 << 22 << 32 << 48 << 64 << 128 : but idk how to convert this enum to a QList :(
<shadeslayer> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKIconLoader.html#a731529b94f19e837155d2deb1e99b680 << the enum
<androidlogger> I know the enum...
<androidlogger> question is do you need the list at all
<shadeslayer> ohhhh!
<shadeslayer> i can just read m_customSize
<shadeslayer> s/m_customSize/m_customIconSize
<shadeslayer> wait... lemme see..
<JontheEchidna> Just use the enum members themselves
<JontheEchidna> there's no guarantee that m_customIconSize will ever be used
<shadeslayer> androidlogger: btw line 439 of http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5049/diff/#index_header isnt needed at all because line 420 already sets url
<shadeslayer> so already remove
<lex79> shadeslayer: are you doing kdepim-* ?
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes...
<lex79> both?
<shadeslayer> well.. ive just started on runtime
<shadeslayer> so if you want to do kdepim, be my guest :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: ok, I do kdepim
<shadeslayer> alright .. ill upload to ninja ppa after its done
<lex79> and bzr, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: any news on your UDS application?
<lex79> shadeslayer: I didn't apply, I already finished my vacations this year
<shadeslayer> ohh... :(
<JontheEchidna> (I won't make it because of school)
<shadeslayer> no one coming to disney land then? :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Riddell posted a list of Kubuntuish people that applied a coupld of days ago.
 * shadeslayer looks at logs
<shadeslayer> ah i remember... he did
 * JontheEchidna is off for the morning
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: cya..
<androidlogger> shadeslayer, what did you write? this client here is the evil
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> androidlogger: btw line 439 of http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5049/diff/#index_header isnt needed at all because line 420 already sets url
<androidlogger> looks like it 
 * shadeslayer eliminates some more setUrl calls
<apparle_> damn it. I was already 2 hours into compiling qt and my pc crashed ......... :( :( :(
<shadeslayer> apparle_: so?
<shadeslayer> you can continue from there
<shadeslayer> just type make -j3 .. and itll continue
<apparle_> shadeslayer: pbuilder..
<shadeslayer> oic .. :P
<apparle_> shadeslayer: does pbuilder take that option?
<shadeslayer> no 
<apparle_> :( :( :(
<shadeslayer> since its a *clean* chroot :D
<shadeslayer> why were you compiling it anyways>
<Sput> 2 hours? that must be a sloooooow computer
<apparle_> shadeslayer: qtwebkit patch
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> heh.. the indian ubuntu mirror is fail
 * shadeslayer switches to main mirror
<apparle_> Sput: its not very slow... but not a fast computer also.... 2.8GHz pentium D and 1.2GB RAM
<apparle_> shadeslayer: I have already downloaded all the required archives so no problem
<shadeslayer> ah... low RAM i guess ^
<apparle_> shadeslayer: that is low?
<apparle_> shadeslayer: I never fill it up ever
<shadeslayer> apparle_: i have 3GB and kdepim-runtime takes 20 mins to build :P
<shadeslayer> so.. id say qt needs about 2GB atleast to build quickly
<apparle_> but I never knew compiling was memory heavy
<shadeslayer> depends really
<shadeslayer> idk what debuilder passes to make -j<insert a number here>
<apparle_> anyways I am not going to buy a new computer... so I have to use this whether slow or fast... so the pbuilder starts again
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdepim is going to take 50 mins to build :P
<lex79> I'm doing kdepim...
<lex79> shadeslayer: didn't you say that you're doing -runtime?
<shadeslayer> yes, im just warning you :D
<lex79> ah :)
<lex79> nah..15 mins here
<ScottK> yofel: Congratulations on being famous.
<yofel> huh?
<ScottK> yofel: You're Philip Muskovac, right?
<yofel> oh, did mark post his blog? ^^
<ScottK> He did.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what happened? :D
<yofel> yay :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: See p.u.c.
 * shadeslayer looks
<ScottK> yofel: Since you're big on Scribus, any chance you could look at the newer scribus-ng package in Debian Unstable and see if we want to update before release?
 * Sput thinks having a separate $HOME makes a lot of sense
<shadeslayer> oic :P
 * shadeslayer congrats yofel
<yofel> ScottK: I only skimmed it so far, maybe I'll have time to look at the changes in 1.3.8 more in depth tomorrow
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.  I suspect we want it, but would appreciate it if you could have a look.
<ScottK> (If I do it, I can't approve the freeze exception if needed)
<lex79> ScottK: http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2010/09/ebook-tools-02-released.html
<lex79> do we need a FFe for this?
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> lex79: If it's just the bug fixes, no.
<lex79> Ok I'm going to do then
<shadeslayer> androidlogger: any suggestions for line 504 condition? since i removed filterType, and m_url is always equal to url, id guess the code is redundant there? http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5049/diff/#index_header
<shadeslayer> ok so aprt from the KIconLoader stuff, everything else is fixed i think
<ScottK> debfx: Have you got time to look at a bug?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdepim-runtime is not in source format 3, do you want me to convert it? or keep as such
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's a new upstream version, right?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: its a bug fix release
<lex79> we want source format 3 like the other KDE packages
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> so convert it then :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If it's a new upstream version (even bugfix), yes.
<debfx> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> debfx: Bug #627815 looks like a timing issue between XDG directory creation and kde somehow.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627815 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Maverick) "unable to save user-places.xbel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627815
<ScottK> It doesn't actually cause major problems, but the warning that's produced is going to scare people.
<ScottK> The /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg-user-dirs-update should in theory run before, so maybe it's not creation, but I've got no other theory.
<debfx> so the error shows up when you boot the live iso?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes. If you are booting into a display with low enough resolution to get plasma-netbook by default.
<debfx> ScottK: can I force it to run plasma-netbook?
<ScottK> debfx: I don't think so.
<ScottK> If you run it in a VM, the display resolution will be low enough.
<yofel> hm, you can't make build-deps optional right? like: use it if it exists and ignore it otherwise
<ScottK> yofel: No.
<yofel> ok, means scribus-trunk lucid will need a packaging fork thanks to qtwebkit..
<debfx> ScottK: has the cdrom drive check been removed?
<ScottK> debfx: I think so.
<ScottK> yofel: I think can do something like libqt4-dev (>= 4.7~), libqt4-dev (<< 4.7~~) | qtwebkit-dev (and I didn't check package names, so check that too)
<yofel> I'll try that, thanks
<shadeslayer> heh.. something weird happened, kdepim compiled in seconds
<shadeslayer> s/kdepim/kdepim-runtime
<apparle_> guys I want to depelop a cross platform game.... please suggest a library.
<shadeslayer> apparle_: idk if gluon is cross platform or not, but thats one of the libs i know about
<shadeslayer> apparle_: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7-snapshot/qml-advtutorial.html < too
<apparle_> shadeslayer: not today but maybe after a decade... I'd like to make some money off it. But Qt licenses are not exactly cheap... so no qt
<apparle_> ok keep aside games.... Suggest a cross platform IDE,..... I know about eclipse and netbeans... tell me which is good or if you know any other
<shadeslayer> apparle_: qtcreator
<shadeslayer> well ... more qt there ;)
<shadeslayer> there was one more... i dont remember which .. sheytan_ has the full list IIRC
<ScottK> apparle_: Isn't Qt LGPL now?
<txwikinger> ScottK: Yes it is
<apparle_> ScottK: I am not that aware of licenses but in my knowledge if I have to sell applications written in qt I have to buy a commercial license or something
<txwikinger> You can choose which licence you want to you
<txwikinger> use
<ScottK> apparle_: Not anymore.
<apparle_> is that so?
<txwikinger> Yes Scott is right
<ScottK> Because it's also licensed LGPL now you can link proprietary work to it.
<apparle_> so I can sell applications written in Qt open source version as closed source ... awesome
<ScottK> IANAL and all that, but txwikinger is.
<sheytan_> shadeslayer what list?
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: the IDE list ...
<shadeslayer> you wanted it for the site
<sheytan_> shadeslayer, yep, and ive got kdevelop, qtcreator, localize, kate, and qt assistant
<sheytan_> that's what i used for the website
<shadeslayer> apparle_: ^
<shadeslayer> lex79: im uploading kdepim-runtime ;)
<lex79> good
<apparle_> again more or less kde and qt... I am looking for windows as well... and for developing other than qt or kde
<sheytan_> ive to go, bye ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: cya
 * Sput wonders why people still insist in developing closed-source software
<apparle_> Sput: I don't intend to do so. But if I am working for a company which asks me to do so, then I don't want to move to visual studio or something.
<Sput> I see.
<Sput> well, keeping people away from MSVC is definitely a good thing
<apparle_> I think I'll start with SDL for game development, anyone has any comments, pointers, suggestions on this?
<apparle_> shadeslayer: did you make any changes to the debian folder of qipmsg.
<apparle_> shadeslayer: I want to compile it, so do I have to make any changes
<shadeslayer> no changes required to compile it
<shadeslayer> BUT.. needs proper documentation of copyright
<apparle_> shadeslayer: hmmm so I can at least compile for myself
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> there are also packages in my ppa btw
<apparle_> shadeslayer: those are for qt 4.7, I have old qt
<txwikinger> Riddell: Any help needed before the feature freeze?
<shadeslayer> apparle_: oh...
<ScottK> txwikinger: See kubuntu-devel ML for stuff coming up to do.
<lex79> shadeslayer: can you commit your kdepim-runtime changes to bzr?
<shadeslayer> lex79: im waiting the package to build in PPA
<lex79> kk
<shadeslayer> lex79: 32 bit built, committing
<lex79> thanks
<shadeslayer> jussi: um.. no bug links in ubottu PM ?
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you upload new choqok ? 
<shadeslayer> bug 628051 << doesnt need FFe i think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628051 in choqok (Ubuntu) "FFe: Choqok choqok 0.9.90" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628051
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^
<shadeslayer> imo this is more of a Bug fix release
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please know, don't guess.
<shadeslayer> im not guessing, im saying that thats my opinion 
<shadeslayer> since it doesnt add any new features other than adding a new url shortner 
<shadeslayer> +services
<ScottK> OK.  It needs an FFe then.
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> if maverick was any more shit on this system I would get drunk right now
<apachelogger> oh well, I suppose it cant hurt to get drunk anyway
<ScottK> Since we are releasing with 4.5.1 and not 4.5.2, it would be good if someone was watching kdesvn for important commits we might cherrypick.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your threshold for that is not particularly high.
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's wrong with it?
<shadeslayer> ok .. ill add the necessary details then
<shadeslayer> i still have no idea where my .debs go after building ...
<shadeslayer> and no, theyre not in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<apparle_> :D
<apparle_> shadeslayer:  lets hope that doesn't happen to me, after waiting for 2 hours
<yofel> shadeslayer: /var/cache/pbuilder/maverick-amd64/result/ ?
<shadeslayer> hehe... im using all of the pbuilder hooks in the bzr branch
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491584/ << ls -l of  /var/cache/pbuilder/
<yofel> shadeslayer: pastebin your .pbuilderrc
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491585/
<yofel> odd, should be in BUILDRESULT=/var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<shadeslayer> yeah i know...
<shadeslayer> yofel: im using all of the pbuilder scripts from kubuntu-members bzr branch
<shadeslayer> maybe that might affect it
<yofel> I do too, and they're at the defined place here
<mfraz74> any ideas why installing foomatic-db on Kubuntu 10.10, wants to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<yofel> shadeslayer: here's my rc
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491591/
<shadeslayer> yofel: quite different from mine ;)
<lex79> ScottK: ebook-tools https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<apparle_> I am facing a severe diskspace problem... before pbuilder started building qt, I had 5GB free space. Now I only have 60MB free. Help. Tell me few locations to free space fast.
<schmidtm> mfraz74: kubuntu and ubuntu use foomatic-db-compressed-ppds
<yofel> apparle_: sudo apt-get clean to get rid of downloaded .debs?
<yofel> and yes, qt needs a lot of space
<apparle_> yofel: I need those, later... backing them up. Anywhere else
<apparle_> yofel: that will only free 1GB, what to do after that
<apparle_> is there any command to display the size of each folder?
<yofel> not that I know of, there's 'du -sh *' to list the folders that you have in the folder that you're in now, and there's baobab for a graphical inspection (gnome)
<yofel> crap, while I'm talking here apt ran out of space here :S
<apparle_> how to clean thumbnail cache.... its taking 60Mb here
<EagleScreen_> for KDE we have filelight to inspect disk usage
<apparle_> EagleScreen_: and is it installed?
<EagleScreen_> not by default
<apparle_> EagleScreen_: else I am in trouble,... no space here
<EagleScreen_> filelight must use very few space
<ScottK> lex79: Looking.
<ScottK> apparle_: Quickest way to get a large chunk of space back is remove the tarball for your pbuilder chroot and recreate it later after you're back in safe territory.
<smarter_> apparle_: thumbnail cache is in ~/.thumbnails
<apparle_> ScottK: but pbuilder is compiling... would removing it be okay?
<yofel> pbuilder also uses a seperate aptcache by default, /var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache - might be worth to clean that too
<smarter_> apparle_: also, sudo apt-get clean
<apparle_> smarter_: already done
<ScottK> apparle_: Not sure.
<smarter_> apparle_: I made a simple scripts years ago to get some spaces back: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Ubucleaner?content=71529
<smarter_> *script
<yofel> apparle_: remove some old kernels too if you have any
<smarter_> my script does that :p
<smarter_> well, it did years ago
<apparle_> the .kde folder in home is taking a lot of space (1.2GB) any pointers on cleaning it without obviously messing all my settings
<smarter_> akregator cache?
<yofel> here it's nepomuk using 1.3G o.O
<yofel> yay
<yofel> 18481295 1.2G -rw------- 1 yofel yofel 1.2G 2010-09-10 16:05 soprano-virtuoso.db
<apparle_> yofel: I have disabled nepomuk, does the database automatically get disabled or do I have to delete
<yofel> you probably have to delete it, I disabled it once too and the db is obviously still there
<apparle_> yofel: where is it?
<yofel> /home/yofel/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded. Thanks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491606/ << have a look
<shadeslayer> just need to test build now
<apparle_> yofel: thanks... another 900MB free
<smarter_> "//Declare some variables that are used afterwards", great comment :p
<shadeslayer> smarter_: haha :P
<apparle_> I just saw I have many builds in var/cache/pbuilder? Can I delete old ones?
<apparle_> I mean how to find which ones are old, 
<shadeslayer> apparle_: id say remove /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<smarter_> apparle_: ls -l? :p
<apparle_> shadeslayer: but pbuilder is compiling, so wouldn't that mess up?
<apparle_> smarter_: what was that for?
<smarter_> apparle_: finding which one are old
<yofel> apparle_: no, the result are the old .debs you build with pbuilder before, your current build is in build/
<shadeslayer> apparle_: no..
<apparle_> no use.. it contained only few mbs
<apparle_> last time I was compiling qt using pbuilder (2hrs into it), I had to hard-reboot. so would that have left files in build?
<yofel> apparle_: you should only have 1 folder in build/
<yofel> if you have more than they are wasting space
<apparle_> there are 5
<yofel> actually, 1 folder for every pbuilder currently running
<apparle_> only one running
<ScottK> apparle_: You can remove the rest.  That will get you lots of space back.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re bug 628051, anything missing ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628051 in choqok (Ubuntu) "FFe: Choqok choqok 0.9.90" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628051
<yofel> then you have 4 folders that you don't need, maybe check the timestaps on them and delete the old ones
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Install log?
<apparle_> there are 5 folders, one 4.2GB, 2.4Gb, 300MB,400MB, 1.4GB
<shadeslayer> oh... damn .. one sec
<apparle_> yofel: I'll see the timestamps
 * shadeslayer needs to locate the deb to install it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: At this point I'd like to hear about how it's been tested.
<shadeslayer> ok
<apparle_> yofel: you are sure of this. I don't want to start building qt again.? 
<yofel> apparle_: well, if one of the folders has a reasonable recent timestamp (it should have been created when you started building) it should be fine to delete the others
<yofel> and pbuilder tells you the build folder at the start, but I doubt your scrollback is large enough for that
<yofel> and if you removed result/ you probably don't have the current build log either anymore
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas where my debs are hiding ? :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: sudo find / -iname '*.deb'
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> might take a while but it should fine them :P
<shadeslayer> probably
<apparle_> yofel: thanks, it cleared another 4GB
<shadeslayer> yofel: i modified to : sudo find / -iname '*choqok*.deb'
<apparle_> now that I have cleared the diskspace problems... there are memory problems...
<apparle_> what is 'ld' it is consuming a hell lot of memory in the system monitor
<ScottK> apparle_: Try man ld.
<ScottK> You'll find it's not suprising.
<shadeslayer> yofel: nothing with my modified command :(
<shadeslayer> just /var/cache/apt/archives/choqok_0.9.85-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 
<yofel> are you sure that it actually *built* ? got the log somewhere?
<apparle_> can't try it, it is taking years to type itself, forget krunner or anything else. my memory is already full and swap has increased by a GB in last 2 min
<ScottK> apparle_: OK. It's the linker.
<ScottK> kdepim 4.4.6 is announced.  Is it ready to upload?
<apparle_> ahh, so I can say at least compilation is over. How much time would it take to link qt :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: runtime in ninja ppa
<shadeslayer> kdepim is being done by lex79 
<ScottK> Doesn't need to be in Ninja.  It can go in staging.
<ScottK> lex79: Let me know when it's ready.
<mfraz74> schmidtm: thanks
<shadeslayer> i can copy it
<shadeslayer> done
<apparle_> shadeslayer: linking does depend on RAM, and I am going to buy a new RAM card ASAP
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> apparle_: Dunno how long linking takes, but it's not fast.
<apparle_> Right now my RAM is full and swap is 1.5GB :(
<apparle_> even the mouse is not moving smoothly :( :( :( :( I'll talk later when the conditions improve
<apparle_> Also next time I am going to build qt in recovery mode without any GUI
<ScottK> :-)
<shadeslayer> for some reason kubuntu-desktop is being held back 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's fixed a few hours ago.  Once your mirror catches up dist-upgrade should fix it.
<shadeslayer> ok.. 
<apparle_> ok guys, bye I'll come back after a few hours to check :) One thing for sure building qt on slow computer takes more that 4 hours
<apparle_> and the conditions have suddenly improved :) allthough it is again compiling some files...so  I think compiling is not yet over
<yofel> that should be the make install run, so it should be over soon I think
<apparle_> no it had just finished with a directory and now it has entered a new directory. I'll go for dinner bye.
<apachelogger> ScottK: dunno ati graphics shit I suspect
<apachelogger> or maybe general IO stuff
<apachelogger> in any case I can freeze my system repeatedly within 3 minutes after boot
 * apachelogger is now on lucid
<ScottK> apparle_: Free or proprietary drivers?
<apachelogger> free
<apachelogger> fglrx is not even ABI compatible with mavs driver yet
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think updating mesa might help.  Try the mesa in ppa:sarvatt/ppa.
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh and upgrading to the mesa you proposed shot X completely ... kwin commited sucide
<apachelogger> might have been by something else tough
<apparle_> apachelogger: try disabling KMS
<ScottK> Ah, OK.
<apparle_> apachelogger: it significantly improves the free ati drivers
<apachelogger> they still  would be crappy
<apparle_> ya
<apparle_> but usable
<yofel> huh? you can set an initial status, importance, milestone and assigned person for a bug in the extra options on +filebug now o.O
<apachelogger> no opengl desktop effects == no usable in 2010
<apparle_> apachelogger: I have opengl effects. No supercool ones like cylinder switch etc, but normal ones. And those also not super fast but usable
<apachelogger> apparle_: are you using xrender?
<apparle_> no, opengl
<apachelogger> funny
<apachelogger> how can they be not super fast
<apachelogger> fgrlx does them just fine
<apachelogger> and peopel say fglrx is the crappiest graphics driver you can have for X
<apparle_> I have free driver
<apachelogger> apparle_: yeah, just saying
<apachelogger> I can have a system with crap or I can have a system that works just fine like one would expect it to
<apachelogger> I'd choose latter now that I am old an rusty
<apparle_> :)
 * apachelogger plays with the cube while KDE is updating
<shadeslayer> so much win \o/ http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/09/broadcom-announces-official-open-source-drivers-for-linux.ars
<apachelogger> ScottK: I was unable to reproduce your error on a not new install with new user :S
<apachelogger> gotta look for a stick to test a current image
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> debfx: Did you manage to reproduce it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: however, as I was looking at the code while I was on the train I do think a timing issue is entirely possible
<ScottK> Cool.
<apachelogger> IIRC QFile will fail to write if the parenting directories are not there
<apachelogger> and the function in question only tries a simple write and if that fails throws the message
<apachelogger> (also for the record I think that error should be transformed into something more useful upstream - it is sort of ewww)
<ScottK> If only there were someone who had looked at the code and has kdesvn access ....
<apachelogger> yeah :P
<apachelogger> anyhow, as I said earlier I think what we should do is add mkdir calls to startkde to ensure everything is set up properly, also that should not increase execution time terribly
<apachelogger> they are doing the same for .kde/share/config IIRC
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you be up for a patch?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but first I would like to reproduce it
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Happens almost every time in a live session on my netbook.
<apachelogger> whoops
 * apachelogger put the wrong image on the stick ^^
<apachelogger> I could have a netbook server like jussi
<lex79> ScottK: so can I upload kdepim ande kdepim-runtime ?
<lex79> *and
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.
<lex79> ok
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: You need someone to reproduce a bug?
<ScottK> Mostly I need apachelogger to reproduce it so he can be sure of his fix.
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> getting to plasma sure takes a while
<apachelogger> Oo
<DarkwingDuck> im guessing thats a reproduction
<apachelogger> is it normal that I get a busy cursor for like one minute before ksplash shows up?
<apachelogger> in fact, first I got to a tty and then ksplash showed up which is sort of ... ugly
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> ScottK: I dont get the issue in the live session...
 * apachelogger reboots
<ScottK> Sigh.
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> and I have the bug where kdm reports that ubuntu is logged in on every TTY
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> actually I tought about turning off that warning ...
<apachelogger> those that wish to use it can turn it on
<apachelogger> and others dont get this bug
<apachelogger> ScottK: not getting it on second try either
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe your stick is at fault? ;)
<ScottK> It can't be just the stick as I get it on first boot too.
<apachelogger> maybe your RAM is at fault? :P
 * apachelogger finds this odd
<lex79> ScottK: there are new minor bug fix releases for python-qt4 and qscintilla
<lex79> do we want?
<ScottK> Do they fix any problems people are reporting as having?
<apachelogger> lex79: I think Riddell already looked at them and didnt like them 
<ScottK> Everytime we touch qscintilla, I get nervous
<lex79> oh ok
<Riddell> they're not ABI compatible
<Riddell> so i'd rather not unless there's some important fix we need
<lex79>  bug fix release not ABI compatible uhmmm :D
<apachelogger> lex79: it is the pyth0rn way of doing things :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: try # 3 still no dice
<lex79> poor us
<ScottK> Sigh.
<apachelogger> I'll redo the stick and try it one last time
<ScottK> I guess I'll need to try a different stick (if I can find one of the others)
 * apachelogger almost never finds a stick when he needs one, but if I dont need one ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are we friends on opendesktop yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no :(
 * shadeslayer prefers fb/identi.ca/twitter any day
<shadeslayer> i dont even remember my username :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: add shadeslayer90
<shadeslayer> idk how to search ...
<shadeslayer> im awesome ..
<shadeslayer> Your friendship request was sent to apachelogger  ^_^
<crissi> hello
<crissi> someone here who builds kubuntu ppa kdevelop packages?
<crissi> i have lucid with kde 4.5.1 and kdevelop4.0.1 and got: /usr/bin/kdevelop.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdevplatformshell.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN7Sublime10MainWindow23tabContextMenuRequestedEPNS_4ViewEP5KMenu
<crissi> [18:01:39] <milian> crissi: #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> that means someone messed up symbols in the package
<shadeslayer> crissi: which ppa?
<shadeslayer> backports? beta backports?
<crissi> deb http://192.168.10.5/mirror/ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main
<crissi> uüs
<crissi> ups
<shadeslayer> backports it is then
<crissi> yes
<crissi> right
<crissi> dont let you confuse the apt line :)
<crissi> its local mirror
<crissi> but fetches from launchpad
<shadeslayer> got it
<shadeslayer> lemme have a look
<shadeslayer> seems like a direct backport from maverick
<shadeslayer> crissi: is it reproducable on maverick ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is there a opendesktop plasmoid or something?
<crissi> shadeslayer: sorry only lucid here
<crissi> at this machine
<shadeslayer> hmm
<crissi> but i can do some tests if nessary..
<crissi> just tell me what i could run at shell
<crissi> strace for exampe
<crissi> example
<shadeslayer> not really... the symbols file is messed up, ill have a look at bzr 
<crissi> o if you wkant to know which packages are installed (qt, kdevplatform, kde,...)
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> crissi: im installing on maverick to check if the problem is still there
<crissi> ok
<shadeslayer> dont see alot from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform/+changelog
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Could kdevelop in the PPA just need a rebuild?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im looking .. but since i see no modifications to symbols file for kdev platform, i think your right
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> rbelem: Hello
<rbelem> hey ScottK :-)
<ScottK> What do we need to do to get QML working?
<rbelem> ScottK, i already have the patch
<rbelem> ScottK, just need to install the plugin
<ScottK> Is it in the bug?
<ScottK> bug 634755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634755 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "QtWebKit package is not installing the QML plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634755
<rbelem> ScottK, not yet. I did not manage to upload yesterday
<ScottK> OK.  
<ScottK> Ping me when it's there.
<rbelem> ok
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> Tanks.
<ScottK> Thanks even
<rbelem> ehehe
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> crissi: what do i do to reproduce issue?
<rbelem> ScottK, done!
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking
<crissi> simply install it and try to start
<crissi> it fails on start
<shadeslayer> seems to work here
<shadeslayer> i guess needs a rebuild then 
<ScottK> apachelogger or JontheEchidna: Could you upload the fix it Bug #634755 so I can put it through binary New?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634755 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "QtWebKit package is not installing the QML plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634755
<apparle> hey guys.... 
<apparle> qtwebkit has not yet been compiled. it has been 5.5 hrs now
<yofel> apparle: you're building qtwebkit too? (or are you building qt4.6 and it's still building?)
<apparle> I am building only qtwebkit
<yofel> apparle: for lucid or mav?
<ScottK> lex79: Maybe you could look at Bug #634755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634755 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "QtWebKit package is not installing the QML plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634755
<apparle> yofel: rather I did this "apt-get source libqt4-webkit" and then "sudo pbuilder build *.dsc"... for lucid
<apparle> yofel: before building I added a patch and made changes to changelog
<yofel> apparle: oh, yeah, it first needs to finish compiling qt4 and after that is done it will build the packages
<apparle> 5.5hrs is a big deal.
<apparle> :(
<yofel> qt4-x11 is one of the biggest packages we have in the archive, even my i7 took ages to build it, can't remember the actual time
<apparle> yofel: what does lzma do in packaging process, its taking a hell lot of mem and cpu
<yofel> compression
<crissi> maybe... it could help to use my icecc live cd: http://crissi.linux-administrator.com/linux/iceccd/iceccd_en.html
<crissi> so you can use the power of all pcs which are around
<apparle> yofel: :( I don't want to compress ... it seems it will take tonight to build. I'll sleep and see tomorrow
<yofel> apparle: what is it doing right now? still compiling or is it building the packages? (lzma sounds like package building)
<apparle> building package
<rbelem> crissi, icecc rulez!
<apparle> done about 10 of them
<apparle> its straining my cpu so much I can't even watch a movie
<yofel> apparle: you can try sudo renice and give you media player an higher priority, but don't raise it too high (not more than 5)
<apparle> yofel: no need, I have taken my roommates laptop, he has gone home leaving it here :D
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> crissi: not really.. i dont have nodes here.. on a single PC network :P
<shadeslayer> and everything is done by launchpad now
<shadeslayer> ScottK: rebuild both kdevplatform and kdevelop right?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Probably, but I'm not paying close attention to it.  Do one and then the other after the new binaries of kdevplatform are published.
<ScottK> That or version the build-dep
 * shadeslayer looks at launchpad build farm
<shadeslayer> heh.. overloaded amd64 queue
<apparle> finally it has completed, after exact 6 hours
<Riddell> I warned you 
<ScottK> Riddell: Will you be around later to do binary New if I upload rbelem qml plugin fix?
<ScottK> (alternatively you could upload it now and I'l New it later)
<Riddell> ScottK: yes should be
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Would you prefer to upload or New?
<ScottK> No one else seems to have jumped on it.
<Riddell> ScottK: I have a compile done here I just need to test it
<Riddell> so I can upload it, unless you have done testing and are ready to upload
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  I'm not ready.  Please go ahead.
<ScottK> I'll watch for it in New later.
<ulysses> !find kcommondecoration.h
<ubottu> File kcommondecoration.h found in kdebase-workspace-dev
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wrt adblock, theres a new branch on git, i think its improved alot, lemme check
<Riddell> hmm, I still get a crash in plasma-mobile even with the new package
 * ScottK pokes at rbelem.  ^^^
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> I will check if i miss something
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/6m92sf2N  much the same as before
 * rbelem building qtwebkit again
<Riddell> rbelem: did you have plasma-mobile running ok?
<Riddell> txwikinger: you were asking about things to help with, reviewing http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ for KDE bits would be useful
<rbelem> Riddell, i tested and it worked, but i just notice that i was running the patched plasma-mobile
<Riddell> koffice is being looked into but the rest could do with fixes or requests for removal
 * rbelem just finished the build
<ScottK> txwikinger: The K parts of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ probably need some attention too.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bbc.co.uk opens fine on rekonq noq
<shadeslayer> *now
<txwikinger> Thanks Riddell, ScottK I will have a look
<shadeslayer> ScottK: likewise for cnn.com now, videos do work
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> it shows a blank area initially before the video loads, but i think thats because of flash
<tsdgeos> hi guys, any of you have a kubuntu 10.04 not upgraded to KDE 4.5.1?
<shadeslayer> !find QIcon.h
<ubottu> Package/file QIcon.h does not exist in lucid
<Riddell> tsdgeos: no although I can set up a virtual machine (or a real one if needed)
<tsdgeos> !find qicon.h
<ubottu> File qicon.h found in libqt4-dev, libqtscript4-doc, python-qt4-doc, qt4-doc-html
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: and libqt4-dev would be in qt-core or qt-gui ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: both
<shadeslayer> ok
<tsdgeos> Riddell: well, there's https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=250728 that i can't reproduce in 4.5.1 and it's crashing in a very weird place, i can try asking the reporter for info first
<ubottu> KDE bug 250728 in general "crash when opening xps files" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apparle> Riddell: :) I'll upload the qtwebkit in few minutes.. just tested it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im actually amazed at speed of rekonq noq
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I'll set up a virtual machine, I need to do some upgrade testing anyway later
<apparle> !debdiff
<ubottu> A simple way to patch Debian/Ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package. Learn more about it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<Riddell> apparle: great, take a debdiff and attach to the bug
<Riddell> rbelem: crack open the champaign, I just tried today's kubuntu-mobile daily and it's working! http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/plasma-mobile.png
<Riddell> that is one big clock
<rbelem> Riddell, cool! :-)
 * rbelem building today plasma-mobile svn snapshot
<apparle> Riddell: bug:634774
<Riddell> bug 634774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634774 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "QtWebKit based applications crash on a flash based webpage when using flash 10.1 onwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634774
<Riddell> you have to know how to keep ubottu happy :)
<apparle> :)
<apparle> Riddell: now what to do?
<Riddell> apparle: give me a minute to review it
<shadeslayer> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shadeslayer> apparle: a snack a day keeps ubottu happy :P
<apparle> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: theres a problem with new plasma-widget-nm
<shadeslayer> when i select a wired network, plasma crashes
<Riddell> tsdgeos: works fine http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/okular-xps.png
<ScottK> This reminds me.  I've tested pw-nm on 802.11a wifi in maverick and it seems much more stable than in lucid.
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yeah, i think it might be a threading issue, but helgrind comes clean on it 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: does it not crash when selecting wired networks?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: tx anyway
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's never come up for me.  It just autoconnects.
<shadeslayer> um.. i have a network defined manually with different DNS entries, maybe thats why
<apparle> Riddell: I marked that rekonq bug as duplicate of this bug? That's alright or should I write a comment and close that bug?
<Riddell> apparle: I think duplicate is fine
<Riddell> apparle: patch needs a few things tidied up, I can do that
<apparle> Riddell: like what.... for next time :)
<Riddell> apparle: can you add a comment with "TEST CASE" describing what happened before and should happen with the new version
<apparle> Riddell: that should go in the bug report isn't it?
<apparle> ahh comment right
<apparle> :P
<apparle> sure I'll right it. 
<apparle> Riddell: would this be okay
<apparle>  TEST CASE
<apparle> Before: Opening http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ in rekonq or arora will result in a crash on lucid.
<apparle> After: The site opens fine in both rekonq and arora.
<apparle> :D
<Riddell> that's good
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re bug 628051 , i think its complete now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628051 in choqok (Ubuntu) "FFe: Choqok choqok 0.9.90" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628051
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How about you use the new one for a day and then if you don't find any regressions, I'll approve it.
<shadeslayer> sure no problem
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep atm :D
<Riddell> night shadeslayer 
<apparle> shadeslayer: GN
<Riddell> let's see how long it takes for Qt to build a source package...
<apparle> Riddell: you are building qt? it took me 6 hours
<debfx> ScottK: the live cd starts plasma-desktop in my VM
<ScottK> debfx: Did you see this problem?
<apparle> Guys I have still not concluded on a cross platform IDE for c++. Please help
<Riddell> debfx: so it should, your VM isn't a netbook :)
<Riddell> apparle: emacs
<Riddell> or kate
<Riddell> depends on my mood
<apparle> Riddell: I am looking for IDE. Code completion etc :)
<ScottK> Oh. I misread.
<apparle> KDevelop is cool but not cross platform
<Riddell> they both have code completion of some description
<lex79> ScottK: someone is already working on bug #634755 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634755 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "QtWebKit package is not installing the QML plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634755
<Riddell> lex79: yes rbelem is
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.  Riddell is working on in now.   Sorry for not unpinging.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> unping the slacking apachelogger and JontheEchidna too.
<Riddell> it's back in rbelem's domain currently
<Riddell> fabo: have you looked at the QtWebKit QML plugin?  do you have a preference for package name?
<rbelem> :-)
<lex79> I scare someone if I'll upload kdebase-workspace with 5 cherrypick patches?
<lex79> :)
<ScottK> lex79: Please wait a bit.  I may have more.
<ScottK> As long as youve tested then, no.
<Riddell> apparle: new debdiff added to bug 634774  
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634774 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Lucid) "QtWebKit based applications crash on a flash based webpage when using flash 10.1 onwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634774
<Riddell> apparle: uses version number with a decimal point, uploads to lucid-proposed, adds the patch as a patch into debian/patches/ not directly in the source
<Riddell> apparle: if you're ok with that I'll upload and hopefully pitti will approve it on Monday
<lex79> ScottK: ok I will push to bzr waiting yours patches
<lex79> *your
<debfx> ScottK: how do I logout/shutdown from netbook?
<ScottK> debfx: Click on the red icon in the top panel
<Riddell> debfx: "hardware button" says upstream, we add the lockout widget to the panel
<apparle> Riddell: go ahead
 * lex79 wants lockout widget also in the desktop
<debfx> the logout widget isn't there
<ScottK> Odd
<apparle> Riddell: when will the package actually come to repos? 
<ScottK> debfx: lock, switch user, create new session, use the logout widget at KDM.
<debfx> I found right-click -> leave
<ScottK> Even better.
<debfx> ok, so I switched to netbook mode, logged out and restarted kdm
<debfx> now netbook is running, no error message and user-places.xbel isn't even created
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> Maybe I'm the only one getting it created for some reason.
<rbelem> ScottK, Riddell, i think that the problem in the qt package
<rbelem> it is not install the binary qml
<rbelem> i will investigate more
<rbelem> internet here is too slow
<rbelem> it will take one hour and half to download qt src
 * rbelem will look at his qt git clone
<ScottK> lex79: Go ahead.  My patch didn't work out.
<lex79> ScottK: I can wait a couple of days, I'd like to see fixed this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248250
<ubottu> KDE bug 248250 in kcm_keyboard "option to activate num-lock on kde start has no effect" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<ScottK> OK.  
<rbelem> guys, do you know how to reset a bzr tree to the latest revision?
<ulysses> bzr revert -r <revision>
<ulysses> from 'bzr help revert'
<rbelem> thanks ulysses 
<rbelem> bzr revert -r <revision> == git reset --hard <hash> :-D
<EagleScreen_> what happens with this repo?
<EagleScreen_> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<EagleScreen_> but for maverick
<EagleScreen_> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com maverick main restricted universe multiverse
<EagleScreen_> does it still exist?
<EagleScreen_> it is for debugging symbol of packages
<ulysses> it seems so: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/maverick/
<EagleScreen_> and how do i add it to software sources?
<EagleScreen_> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/maverick/ maverick amin multiverse??
<yofel> EagleScreen_: software sources -> other software -> add, and then put the 'deb...' line there
<yofel> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<yofel> following the instructions there might be easier
<EagleScreen_> yes, but which deb line?
<yofel> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com $(lsb_release -cs) main restricted universe multiverse
<EagleScreen_> ok
<yofel> just follow what it says in 1.
<yofel> you already had the right one: 
<yofel> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com maverick main restricted universe multivers
<yofel> *multiverse
<EagleScreen_> i think it is exactly what I added first
<EagleScreen_> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com maverick main restricted universe multiverse <<-- fails to reload packages
<yofel> that's odd, works fine here
<EagleScreen_> see this http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopxo1711
<yofel> apt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491792/
<EagleScreen_> apt-get: http://pastebin.ca/1937511
<yofel> wait, you are using 'deb' and not 'deb-src' right?
<EagleScreen_> yes, is it deb-src?
<yofel> no, it's 'deb', but as it tries to fetch Sources.gz for you it seems like you're using deb-src
<yofel> it should fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz or whatever arch you're on
<EagleScreen_> i am using both of them, bacause software-properties added deb-src one automatically
<EagleScreen_> the deb one is working well
<yofel> disable that, ddebs have no -src entry
<EagleScreen_> okay, i see the problem, debug symbols haven't source repository?
<EagleScreen_> thanks
<yofel> they don't, as they're created automatically by the buildds when building the official source packages
<ulysses> Kate crashes when opening a saves session: http://pastebin.com/Bs5GaScg
 * apachelogger stumbles in drunk and like 300 kg heavier than he was when he left....
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we are friends now
<apachelogger> hi5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, about your pasted patch ... it still has a qlist?
<apachelogger> ulysses: you want to catch agateau with that, because it seems the crash origins in dbusmenu
<ulysses> apachelogger: okay, I'll make a trap:P
<apachelogger> right
<ulysses> …or a Pandorica
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> -> sc2
<apachelogger> if someone finds me on battle.net, I hope you did pray today ...
<ulysses> sounds like a plan
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think davidbarth lives closest to agateau if you need help with the trapping.
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: pling
<rbelem> hey ScottK 
<ScottK> rbelem: Hello
<rbelem> ScottK, i was wrong about qt package
<ScottK> rbelem: OK.  What's the issue?
<rbelem> ScottK, i discovered that the method which breaking plasma-mobile were introduced 3 weeks ago
<rbelem> in plasma
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> So can you patch around it or do we have to roll back?
<rbelem> ScottK, i think i can backport the patch
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.  Let me know.
<rbelem> cool :-)
<ScottK> Anyone doing libbluedevil?
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1173926 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (10 files in 4 dirs) Added a PackageWidget class that serves as a baseclass for ManagerWidget, ReviewWidget and UpdaterWidget
<Riddell> rbelem: but should we install the qtwebkit qml bits anyway?  presumably something else might want them
<rbelem> Riddell, we still need that
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that the debdiff is ok
 * rbelem building kdelibs to test the backport
<yofel> anyone there that understands wth went wrong here? o.O http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55374058/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201009102214-6~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<yofel> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<yofel> libqt4-dev(inst 4:4.7.0~rc1-1ubuntu2 ! <= wanted 4:4.7~~)|libqtwebkit-dev(missing)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-11
<rbelem> Riddell, ScottK, ping
<rbelem> plasma-mobile worked fine with the backported patches
<rbelem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491882/
<lex79> ScottK: are you doing libbluedevil ?
<yofel> ftbfs fixed
<claydoh> http://kde-look.org/poll/index.php :)
<rgreening> any reason amarok-dbg symbols do not seem to exist for 2.3.1.90?
<valorie> hmmm, I see them
<valorie> in Synaptic, right this minute
<valorie> !amarok-dbg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok-dbg
<valorie> hmmm
<rgreening> amarok-dbg is wrong version
<rgreening> 2.3.1 not 2.3.1.90 is missing
<valorie> rgreening: I see 2.3.1.90
<rgreening> hmm.. strange
<rgreening> apt-cache policy amarok-dbg
<rgreening> amarok-dbg:
<rgreening>   Installed: (none)
<rgreening>   Candidate: 2:2.3.1-1ubuntu7
<rgreening>   Version table:
<rgreening>      2:2.3.1-1ubuntu7 0
<rgreening>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<valorie> http://imagebin.ca/view/SA5LnFH.html
<valorie> try synaptic
<rgreening> um.. same db?
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> I have the best luck with synaptic
<rgreening> synaptic uses same db
<valorie> easy searching
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> well, a picture is worth 1000 words
<rgreening> nevermind. figured it out,
<rgreening> my bad
<valorie> what was it?
<rgreening> didn't have the repo enabled. lol
<valorie> I was kidding about synaptic
<valorie> people should use the tools they like
<Quintasan> \o/
<apparle> hello guys ... how is it going
<Quintasan> well, looking at our ToDo I guess it is not bad
<apparle> Can I be of any help... I am getting bored.... I have nothing to do
<Quintasan> well, I think it is too late for some thing from our todo
<mfraz74> will 10.10 have choqok 1.0 beta 3?
<Quintasan> they were postponed for 10.10+1
<Quintasan> mfraz74: don't think so but I think it will land in Kubuntu PPA
<mfraz74> Quintasan: ok
<ScottK> lex79: I am not (yet).  I was hoping someone else would, but can if I need to.
<lex79> ScottK: libbluedevil https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<lex79> not tested, I don't have a laptop
<lex79> and I can't upload it, it's not in the set of the packages for kubuntu-dev
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh does it now? its still a WIP ...
<shadeslayer> any idea how i delete a branch from my gitorious clone?
<yofel> git branch -d <branchnick> ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: thats only for my local branch IIRC
<shadeslayer> how do i delete it from gitorious 
<yofel> good question..
<yofel> #git ?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> yofel: git push remote :branch
<yofel> ah
<Nightrose> is there a place where i can get a choqok that works with twitter?
<Nightrose> and that's kinda trustworthy
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: maverick?
<shadeslayer> or lucid?
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: nope lucid
<shadeslayer> ok lemme check if the versioning is right in my lucid package
<Nightrose> thx
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: ppa:rohangarg/kde-extra 
<shadeslayer> from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra?field.series_filter=lucid
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: any other nasty stuff in there? ;-)
<shadeslayer> well.. theres rekonq 0.4.90
<Nightrose> don't use that so no prob
<shadeslayer> and kraft
<Nightrose> neither but actualy i can just download the package and install
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: and i hope your using kde 4.5.1 .. because apparently there also kdenetwork :P
<shadeslayer> oh download qoauth as well 
<Nightrose> hmm i don't on this one yet
<shadeslayer> ah downloading is the best option then 
<Nightrose> had too many problems on the netbook so waiting on the desktop to upgrade
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> thx
<shadeslayer> no problemo
<shadeslayer> im waiting for mtux to workaround some stuff then ill ask for a SRU to lucid
<Nightrose> cool
<neversfelde> Nightrose: I have a choqok package for lucid in my ppa
<Nightrose> hmmmmmmm 
<Nightrose> which is better now? :D
<neversfelde> also qoauth 1.0.1 wich is needed for the new choqok version
<neversfelde> :)
<Nightrose> fight!
<Nightrose> :P
<shadeslayer> ah qoauth 1.0.1 is better any day :P
<shadeslayer> neversfelde wins :D
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> ok
<neversfelde> yes, mtux told me, that it is necessary for it
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: can we have that in maverick ?
<shadeslayer> qoauth
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: we should, but I guess it will not be easy to get it in
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: isnt it a bug fix release ?
<shadeslayer> if its just a bug fix, shouldnt be a problem
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: not sure
<lex79> it's not, it needs ffe
<lex79> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QOAuth?content=107420
<neversfelde> Nightrose: https://edge.launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/experimental
<lex79> * new API
<Nightrose> neversfelde: jep thx - got it already - installing
<neversfelde> nothing else in this ppa, so should be no problem to use it atm
<shadeslayer> lex79: :(
<Nightrose> great
<shadeslayer> lex79: i say put it in backport ppa
<lex79> shadeslayer: write a ffe for it if we need for choqok
<shadeslayer> lex79: um.. choqok is already up for a FFe, are you talking about qoauth ?
<shadeslayer> choqok 0.9.90 builds fine with 1.0.0
<lex79> yes, qoauth
<lex79> do we need qoauth  1.0.1 for choqok or something else?
<shadeslayer> nope, choqok 0.9.90 builds fine with qoauth 1.0.0
 * lex79 is confused
<shadeslayer> lex79: mtux recommended qoauth 1.0.1, he didnt say it was necessary
<lex79> ah ok
<lex79> but since qoauth has only one rdepend (choqok) we should try to have it in maverick
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: he told  me that it is necessary
<shadeslayer> lex79: feel free to FFe, im coding this weekend ;)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: really? but 0.9.90 has no such build dep
<shadeslayer> more like, CMake doesnt say a thing
<lex79> maybe it needs on runtime
<shadeslayer> it works with 1.0 as well... 
<lex79> mtux is the developer of choqok?
<shadeslayer> yes
<lex79> well if upstream says it's necessary, means it's necessary
<shadeslayer> lex79: neversfelde http://imgur.com/tw5Lf.png
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: neversfelde: do i have to set up the accounts again? cause it's still not working atm
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: aye
<Nightrose> :(
<Nightrose> damn
<Nightrose> ok
<shadeslayer> theres a new Auth mechanism
<Nightrose> yes i know
<Nightrose> i was hoping there is some migration...
<shadeslayer> nope :(
<neversfelde> Nightrose: I do not use twitter, but I had to setup identi.ca after the upgrade
<lex79> talk again with upstream please to ensure we are fine wit the old version of qoauth
<Nightrose> identi.ca seem to be working fine
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: likewise for twitter
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: yeah, identi.ca supports both mechanisms for now
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> btw dont count on choqok working forever
 * Nightrose goes and sets up 8 accounts again
<Nightrose> *grumble*
<shadeslayer> because choqok includes the consumer key, and twitter is blocking all clients which include the user key
<shadeslayer> s/user/consumer
<Nightrose> \o/
<shadeslayer> i know :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: btw, some people told me that qoauth probably has a missing dependency
<neversfelde> libqca2-plugin-ossl
<shadeslayer> crissi: rebuilding kdevplatform, tell me if your issue stil exsists
<shadeslayer> orly?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: its a sync from debian
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: yes, I know
<shadeslayer> i dont think debian messes stuff up :{
<shadeslayer> s/:{/:(
<neversfelde> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=595712
<ubottu> Debian bug 595712 in libqoauth1 "libqoauth1: Missing dependency on libqca2-plugin-ossl see http://github.com/ayoy/qoauth/" [Important,Open]
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> i shall fix0r that in a moment
<neversfelde> I have no internet access this week, so I cannot have a look at it
<neversfelde> we should move the choqok and qoauth package over to beta backports, if it is working
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1174169 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (5 files in 3 dirs) Regression fixes: - PackageWidget: set correct stretch factor - UpdaterWidget: initially mark packages for dist-upgrade - Updater/ReviewWidget: hide the DetailsWidget when a package state changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around much?
<rbelem> Riddell, ScottK, ping
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you upload qoauth with my fix?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> one sec..
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> will take a few mins
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492138/ << debdiff
<shadeslayer> it builds locally in pbuilder here
<lex79> it's more simple if you upload it in a ppa, then I can grab and upload
<shadeslayer> lex79: sure i can upload to my ppa
<lex79> thanks
<shadeslayer> lex79: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/qoauth_1.0-2ubuntu4.dsc
<shadeslayer> from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> ( note, ignore the ~ppa1 package if you see it )
<lex79> ok
<lex79> uploaded
<shadeslayer> thanks :D
<shadeslayer> ill bbiab
<Riddell> rbelem: I have your kdelibs patch compiled, still got testing to do
<lex79> Riddell: can you retry this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/1.14.1-0ubuntu7/+build/1951875
<lex79> it's weird, built fine here
<Riddell> rbelem: ooh it works
<Riddell> rbelem: I'll get it uploaded later
<Riddell> lex79: that mystified me, I e-mailed pitti about it but he's on holiday
<Riddell> I'll retry but I doubt it'll make a difference
<lex79> ok
<rbelem> Riddell, cool :)
<rbelem> Riddell, will you upload qtwebkit and kdelibs patches?
<rbelem> Riddell, can we update plasma-mobile to latest revision?
<rbelem> brb
<CIA-116> [muon] gmartres * 1174225 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadWidget.cpp DownloadWidget regression fix: scroll to the bottom of the view when a new item is added to the model
 * shadeslayer cant ssh with his old ssh key :(
<debfx> then use the new one :p
<ulysses> great, OOo Impress crashes while opening anything
<ScottK> lex79: The docs for libbluedevil don't have to be stripped.  They are fine, just a misunderstanding by the maintainer.
<lex79> ScottK: ah, so "+dfsg" in the version should be removed?
<lex79> Riddell: apport built ;)
<EagleScreen_> bluedevil crashing receiving a file
<EagleScreen_> :(
<daskreech> is there a CLI version of the USB creator?
<bulldog98> daskreech: man dd
<daskreech> bulldog98: That's what I thought as well
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: mind if I bug you with a few more regressions? :P
<smarter_> hey!
<smarter_> do tell :p
<smarter_> I'm surprised it's not crashing and burning more
<JontheEchidna> now regular muon is suffering the same bug as the updater used to. Marking packages crashes
<smarter_> oh right, that's the one thing I didn't test :p
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I think it's re-adding the packages each time a package changes
<smarter_> (unmarking after clicking on the upgrade button works)
<smarter_> but yeah! less code duplication :p
<smarter_> now we share bugs! :p
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> The other thing I noticed is that the DetailsWidget seems to be taking up a lot more space than it used to: http://imgur.com/gwVNp
<JontheEchidna> maybe due to kvbox -> qvboxlayout?
<JontheEchidna> not that there was a choice, if we wanted to dynamically be able to insert the searchbar
<smarter_> have you svn up-ed recently?
<smarter_> that should be fixed
<smarter_> I added setStretchFactor(0, 4);
<JontheEchidna> yep
<JontheEchidna> what arguments does that function take?
<smarter_> index of the widget in the splitter, stretch factor
<smarter_> I see, I didn't notice it because it only happens when the size of the window is quiet small, and I'm on 1920x1200
<JontheEchidna> maybe the index is different in the updater vs the manager, since we have the searchbar in the manager?
<smarter_> no, the searchbar is part of the first widget in the splitter
<JontheEchidna> mm, nope. -updater has the same behavior
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<smarter_> see setHeaderWidget
<smarter_> I guess we need a sizeHint
<smarter_> but it looks fine with a big resolution :p
<JontheEchidna> :p
<smarter_> (without the stretch factor each widget took half the window size)
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: even with the appropriate SizePolicy, the detailswidget still takes a lot of space and grows faster than the view
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: oh wait, I was setting the horizontal policy instead of the vertical one ^^'
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: btw, as a heads-up I'll probably do another bugfix release for libqapt/muon tomorrow
<smarter_> okay, what's in it?
 * JontheEchidna is waiting on websvn
<JontheEchidna> oh, I did notice that during concurrent downloads, only one of the two packages gets progress updates. The second one only gets a progress update when a new package is added to the downloadmodel
<JontheEchidna> (unrelated to bugfix release)
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: look like we didn't remove the break in the for loop :p
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: for libqapt, we have a FindAptPkg.cmake file, your NotFound error for qapt-batch, my fix to make qaptworker not crash on malformed sources.list, and your button focus fix
<smarter_> oh that reminds me, the notfounderror thing has a dialog which says "Therefore, it cannot be installed." but the error can happens too(though that's unlikely) when removing a package
<JontheEchidna> for muon we have a fix for the standalone purge button showing up when there is already a purge action in the remove submenu, and your fix for a few more non-readonly listview items
<smarter_> okay, great
<CIA-116> [libqapt] gmartres * 1174256 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/workeracquire.cpp Enable parallel downloads monitoring, wheeee
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: how did you get apt to perform parallel downloads by the way?
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: oh, it does that automagically
<smarter_> but it doesn't seem to do it with me :p
<smarter_> even when fiddling with apt conf
<JontheEchidna> it usually happens when downloading new chromium + a bunch of other smaller packages
<smarter_> I downloaded all the fps I could find and still nothing :p
<smarter_> (though I've got fps now, but no video card to play them :p)
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: do you know any other app which uses a {K,Q}TabWidget in a way similar to us?
 * smarter_ is getting frustrated with QSizePolicy :p
<JontheEchidna> hmm....
<JontheEchidna> perhaps shaman?
<smarter_> haha, they've got the same problem
<shadeslayer> smarter_: it does parallel downloads when downloading from different repos ... afaik
<shadeslayer> so if you have a PPA and the standard repo's it does parallel downloads
<JontheEchidna> ah, that might explain it
<JontheEchidna> I get chromium from the daily ppa
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: IIRC thats how it works
<shadeslayer> also does it for universe and main.. but only for small packages
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: I've seen the light
<smarter_> I know what to do with the detailsWidget-make-stuff-crash thing
<smarter_> the backend signal packageChanged needs an enum argument that specifies what changed exactly
<smarter_> so detailswidget now if it should clear() or just update its content
<njin> JontheEchidna: around ?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1174270 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (6 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> - Use DBus to invoke the Apt Xapian Index updater - Introduce a
<CIA-116> xapianUpdateProgress signal to report on the percent progress of the updater The
<njin> hello, yofel send me to you, can you take a look at this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/409039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409039 in linux (Ubuntu) "laptop overheats and suddenly shuts down/off" [High,In progress]
<yofel> nice bot failure o.O
 * JontheEchidna was wtf'ing :P
<yofel> jussi: ^
<JontheEchidna> well... irt to the report I don't really know what to say. I'm not an ubiquity expert, and I don't use mountmanager too terribly much, but just enough to know that it probably should be able to rename mount points
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: hmm, there is too kind of changes reported by packageChanged really: when a package state actually being changed (marked for install/removal/...) and when the backend caches is reloaded
<smarter_> I think it's worth handling them with separate signals
<smarter_> and packageChanged could specify what package is changed and how
<JontheEchidna> I don't think reloadCache() does any signal emission...
<JontheEchidna> packageChange is emitted on individual package actions, as well as in the case of an upgrade being marked
<njin> JontheEchidna: thanks, i refer to reporter to retry with mountmanager
<smarter_> yes, the upgrade thing is different
<smarter_> and that's what makes handling detailswidget painful
<JontheEchidna> a separate signal for that could be wise
<JontheEchidna> *would
 * JontheEchidna is about to do neat things in the statusbar with the new xapianUpdateProgress signal
<smarter_> cool
<smarter_> okay, and what about packageChanged giving a pointer to the QApt::Package and a MarkedType enum?
<smarter_> with InstallMarked, RemoveMarked, UnMarked, ...
<JontheEchidna> It'd be impossible to track dependencies being marked for install, etc
<JontheEchidna> since we don't do the actual marking
<JontheEchidna> which means that reporting what changes would become way less useful
<smarter_> I see
<JontheEchidna> I did have packagechanged emitting a package pointer at one point, but since it couldn't report all packages that changed it was only useful for knowing that some package changed state, so I removed the package pointer from the signal
<smarter_> but that means that even if we don't break the API we need to introduce a behaviour change since we _don't_ want the packageChanged() signal to be emitted when an upgrade is marked
<JontheEchidna> I think at this point that would be OK since we're the upstream for all users of libqapt.
<JontheEchidna> users in the "use libqapt" sense
<smarter_> okay :)
<smarter_> would that require a change in the shaman backend?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it's far enough along
<JontheEchidna> it's upgrade button doesn't work yet, iirc
<smarter_> ok
<smarter_> I'll look into it tomorrow, but feel free to implement the changes before that if you're bored :p
<JontheEchidna> k
<smarter_> 'night
<JontheEchidna> 'night
<smarter_> (also, there's a packageChanged() in Backend::restoreCacheState)
<ScottK> lex79: Yes and we should build and ship the docs in the -dev package (this will take doxygen and some magic in debian/rules.
<lex79> I have to search an example before :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i agree on bug 635973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 635973 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Ctrl +W doesn't close last tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635973
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm just updated netbook on maverick and choqok is crashing every time status is updated
<jjesse-netbook> known problem?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^ new upload of choqok?
<shadeslayer> seems to be the old one
 * shadeslayer hopes it isnt qoauth 1.0.1
 * lex79 said talk with upstream if we need qoauth 1.0.1 on runtime
<shadeslayer> lex79: i sent him a dent, lets see what he says
<lex79> great
<lex79> :)
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: shadeslayer has a proposed package for an choqok update.  Can you test it?
<shadeslayer> lex79: if you can catch him at #choqok do ask as well
<shadeslayer> jjesse-netbook: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra <<
<lex79> I'm busy with other packages
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> oh got a reply ..not from mtux tho
<apparle_> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> apparle_: pong.. 
<apparle_> shadeslayer:  I am getting this while building the qipmsg package by debuild -d "make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop."
<shadeslayer> apparle:        -d     Do not run dpkg-checkbuilddeps to check build dependencies. << go figure
<apparle> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> apparle: you did not install all build deps
<apparle> shadeslayer: ahh... -S... by mistake I typed -d here
<shadeslayer> since your running with debuild -d
<shadeslayer> aye
<apparle> shadeslayer: how do I install build-deps here... it doesn't have any source package here
<shadeslayer> erm whut?
<apparle> shadeslayer: I mean I get that from apt-get source qipmsg
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install foo
<apparle> shadeslayer: but what are the required build-deps where do I get that
<shadeslayer> apparle: from control file
<apparle> shadeslayer: ahh... so dumb of me 
<apparle> LOL
<apparle> shadeslayer: I already have al the build deps
<shadeslayer> apparle: run debuild then
<jjesse-netbook> do i just add that ppa to test choqok?
<apparle> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492331/ see make errors
<jjesse-netbook> sorry was talking to wife and son
<shadeslayer> jjesse-netbook: yes
<shadeslayer> apparle: ohhhh
<shadeslayer> apparle: see that command produces a foo.source
<shadeslayer> +file, you can upload that to a PPA
<shadeslayer> make that foo.source.changes
<apparle> clear
<apparle> typed here by mistake... was for konsole
<apparle> :D
<shadeslayer> THEN launchpad builds that source package
<shadeslayer> also.. if you want local debs, use debuild without any parameters passed
<shadeslayer> cd qipmsg-1.0/;debuild
<apparle> shadeslayer: but do I just ignore that make error?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> its not exactly a make error per se
<apparle> shadeslayer: a cleaning error, but still, is it ok
<shadeslayer> were not telling debuild to actually build the package
<shadeslayer> yes, dh_clean takes care of that IIRC
<apparle> shadeslayer: and the debian file only has version set as 0.9.6, so where do I change that
<shadeslayer> apparle: debian file?
<apparle> shadeslayer: changelog
<shadeslayer> apparle: also fix : W: qipmsg source: diff-contains-editor-backup-file src/.serve_socket.cpp.swp
<apparle> shadeslayer: I am sleepy right now
<shadeslayer> me too
<shadeslayer> apparle: lets do this tmmrw then
<apparle> shadeslayer: no problem
<apparle> shadeslayer: tomorrow... good night
<shadeslayer> night
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we will have to cherry pick a patch to fix a bug in choqok, which was fixed in svn, seems choqok displayed "to" as a clickable link
<shadeslayer> ( in the 0.9.90 release )
<shadeslayer> will talk to mtux tommorrow about this
 * Riddell oggles at http://kubuntuguide.org
<Riddell> rbelem: yes you can update plasma-mobile if you want
<rbelem> Riddell, cool! :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, so i will backport that patch too
<Riddell> rbelem: which patch?
<rbelem> Riddell, that revision that i pointed in the mail
<Riddell> ah the second kdelibs patch
<rbelem> Riddell, did you apply the patches?
<rbelem> s/apply/upload/
<Riddell> rbelem: I uploaded qtwebkit with declarative package, kde4libs with kubuntu_71_backport_plasma_webview_changes.diff and plasma-mobile without kubuntu_02_no_qml_webkit.diff
<rbelem> Riddell, cool! :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, tomorrow i will work to finish the ksambashare and kdenetwork filesharing patches
<Riddell> rbelem: but we also want a newer plasma-mobile and kde revision 1157180 ?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1157180&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1157180 | support load by plugin from AbstractToolBox what stinks is the both support direct creation -and- plugin loading, but has to be BC could be the cas...
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Quintasan> going to bed
<Quintasan> night
<rbelem> g'night
<Riddell> rbelem: can you get the debdiff for kdelibs and the updated plasma-mobile package?
<Riddell> rbelem: if you do you'll need to get someone else to upload it, I'm away for the next three days
<ScottK> Riddell: While you're here, I'd appreciate it if you could conisder debfx's comments in Bug 634755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634755 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "QtWebKit package is not installing the QML plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634755
<ScottK> (if something needs uploading, let me know and I can do it later)
<jjesse-netbook> shadeslayer: using the choqok in the ppa w/ no crashes or problems, works great
<rbelem> Riddell, i'll do it tomorrow
<rbelem> ScottK, tomorrow I will send the debdiffs to you
<ScottK> OK.
<rbelem> :-)
 * rbelem leaving...
<rbelem> bye
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-12
<blaze> kdelirc 4:4.5.1 package from ppa/backports and maverick is broken, it contains no binaries
<nixternal> ScottK: what is the status of the mesa ffe's you talk about on the list? I am starting to get freakin' annoyed at this bullshit already.
<shadeslayer> jjesse-netbook: great! :D
<ScottK> nixternal: Release team is looking at it.  It'll probably get approved, but they want more testing.
<nixternal> ScottK: how do I help with the testing? I have 3 machines to test on :)
 * dantti cross fingers while upgrading to maverick :P
<ScottK> nixternal: Install mesa from the sarvatt/mesa PPA and then report results in Bug 631413 (particularly including what video hardware you tested with).
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/631413)
<nixternal> yeah, I actually found it :) thanks
<afiestas> hey guys, I just noticed that kubuntu is not shipping with pulseaudio-bluetooth, this may casue false positives on supporting bluetooth headsets for example
<nixternal> rock on, that worked \o/
<nixternal> almost works. seems the screen corruption still occurs with chrome and google reader
<bedahr> hi. I know packaging questions should go into #ubuntu-packaging but I got no answer there and I think this has to be a common issue; When packaging my KDE application, I run debuild which fails because it runs dh_shlibdeps on my plugins; Looking at the amarok package they override dh_shlibdeps for their plugins with override_dh_makeshlibs in debian/rules; I tried that but it doesn't seem to have an affect. Am I missing 
<bedahr> something simple?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: oh boy : http://identi.ca/conversation/49580661#notice-50088772
<ryanakca> Anybody have premade Kubuntu posters that can be printed out? I'm setting up a Kubuntu display in my uni's main library tomorrow for Software Freedom Day (I'm making a week long event since few people go to the library on Saturday)...
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: aye
<shadeslayer> there are a few on the ubuntu CD
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: D'you know what package they're in (or if they're also on the Kubuntu CD)?
 * ryanakca doesn't have any Ubuntu CDs kicking around
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: theyre not on the kubuntu cd.. and dont know if they have a package ..
<shadeslayer> one sec... maybe i can mount the ISO and see where they are
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: #ubuntu-devel would know, theyre in the examples folder in home
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Thanks
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: you found the posters?
<ScottK> nixternal: It might be nice to say something about how the new mesa worked for you in the bug.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we need the new qoauth package ( 1.0.1 ), upstream insists on it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They don't get to insist.  File an FFe bug explaining why it's needed.
<shadeslayer> http://identi.ca/conversation/49580661#notice-50088772 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure.. will do 
<dantti> almost there :P http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopbw1753
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Not yet
<ryanakca> OK. Does anybody have premade Kubuntu posters that use the new logo / artwork? examples-content hasn't been updated since Jaunty / March 2010.
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ^
<sheytan> shadeslayer you mean the posters?
 * ryanakca goes on to trying to figure out the best way to reset the session and home dir to the default after 15 minutes of inactivity
<shadeslayer> sheytan: theres a package called example-content, which has posters of ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: sleep (something);rm -rf .kde
<shadeslayer> idk what value something will have
<shadeslayer> and might need to be put in a loop
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Yes, but I need inactivity. I don't want to logout && rm -fr ~/.kde && auto-login right in the middle of someone trying it out.
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<ryanakca> And I want to make sure it gets reset every now and then so that if someone screws it up or sets the background to something silly, etc., it won't be there forever
<sheytan> shadeslayer i installed it, what does it do? :D
 * ryanakca wonders if he can have a screensaver run a command.
<ryanakca> sheytan: look in /usr/share/example-content
<sheytan> well
<sheytan> presenting_kubuntu can be changed
<sheytan> to something cooler
<sheytan> and logos ofc
<sheytan> dantti:  btw, i tested the new kpk
<sheytan> works smooth  :D
<dantti> sheytan: are the animations fine?
<dantti> sheytan: and did you saw the application path?
<sheytan> dantti: yep, nothing bad found ;)
<sheytan> nope
<dantti> sheytan: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopgb1753
<sheytan> dantti: wow! This one is cool :D
<sheytan> didn't see that :D
<sheytan> dantti: what more does?
<sheytan> the 'more' button
<dantti> shadeslayer: :) yep it's really nice... the more button sucks a bit :P
<dantti> sheytan: I was hoping you could find me a better thing for that 
<sheytan> dantti: for what?
<dantti> shadeslayer: you click on it and it has, File list, depends on, required by, share, addons..  
<shadeslayer> :D
<dantti> the two last aren't done of course
 * shadeslayer nails dantti's finger to the keyboard
<dantti> lol
<sheytan> shadeslayer then he can not write anymore :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: more likely cause would be his keyboard being destroyed
<sheytan> dantti: can you commit the latest changes? :)
<sheytan> I will play with it in few minutes 
<dantti> I should be giving linux classes today, but the power went away... so I'll try to make the categories browser work, the problem is that the USC has a not so standard xml format, so appget will have to use a different on
<dantti> shadeslayer: I think I'll already did
<dantti> shadeslayer: though konf is the only app that shows there :P
<dantti> *kolf
<shadeslayer> GAAAAHHHH
<evilshadeslayer> now you shall feel my wrath!!
<evilshadeslayer> :D
 * dantti runs
 * sheytan starts his virtual machine :D
<sheytan> dantti: downloading windows, details view <- make the progress bar bigger to fit well with text :)
<sheytan> dantti: it crashes when i select a package
<dantti> sheytan: lol, what's the bt?
<sheytan> dantti: sec
<sheytan> dantti: http://pastebin.com/JJpdStZG
<dantti> sheytan: do you have kolf installed? :P
<sheytan> dantti: nope :D
<sheytan> it's a clean kubuntu install
<sheytan> on a virtual machine
<dantti> right, that code is not finished yet :P it's kolf hardcoded
<sheytan> dantti: it crashes with kolf too
<dantti> sheytan: try running kbuildsycoca4 first.. but it shouldn't
<sheytan> dantti: still the same
<dantti> sheytan: I've commited a fix, try svn up :)
<sheytan> dantti: it only shows 'checked revision...' but no new/changed files ;)
<dantti> sheytan: if you're using anonsvn it takes a bit to update
<dantti> r1174516
<evilshadeslayer> dantti: there are different servers for people who can commit and who cant?
<sheytan> dantti: making ;)
<dantti> evilnhandler: yup
<dantti> evilnhandler: maybe with git this will change but I dunno
<nhandler> dantti: Tab failure
<nhandler> \/ninfo kubotu
<dantti> ?
<nhandler> dantti: You have been hilighting me instead of evilshadeslayer 
<dantti> oh! :P
<dantti> sory
<evilshadeslayer> loooolll
<sheytan> dantti: works, nice one :D
<sheytan> dantti: nope, it doesn't :D
<sheytan> i don't see the menu place
<dantti> sheytan: the -> -> -> ?
<sheytan> yep
<dantti> sheytan: well that's normal since it was crashing because if couldn't find konf
<sheytan> dantti: ok ;D
<dantti> now it doesn't crash if it doesn't find it :P
<sheytan> dantti: the more button can't have a + icon :D
<sheytan> try maybe the (i)
 * sheytan is going to eat.
<dantti> sheytan: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopov1753
<afiestas> Hey, is Kubuntu 10.10 going to update to KDE 4.5.2 ?
<evilshadeslayer> afiestas: yes
<evilshadeslayer> since its just a bug fix release
<evilshadeslayer> might be a SRU tho
<afiestas> SRU ?
<evilshadeslayer> afiestas: Stable release update
<evilshadeslayer> IIRC Riddell said that Kubuntu 10.10 will come out with KDE 4.5.1
<evilshadeslayer> afiestas: when is 4.5.2 due?
<afiestas>  30th September
<ari-tczew> !SRU | afiestas
<afiestas> so, we have to make a backport
<ubottu> afiestas: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<evilshadeslayer> SRU then
<evilshadeslayer> afiestas: not a backport
<afiestas> sorry, I'm lost on kubuntu procedures
<afiestas> there is a bug fixed in 4.5.2 which affects to any remote kio, for example kio_obexftp
<evilshadeslayer> afiestas: backport would be for lucid.. since lucid is a older release compared to maverick
<afiestas> this bug should be applied before release
<evilshadeslayer> afiestas: if its really really important, can you forward a patch to kubuntu-devel? we can patch our packages then
<afiestas> ook, and yes it is really important
<evilshadeslayer> please forward it to kubuntu-devel@lists.launchpad.net
<evilshadeslayer> we can release it with our 4.5.1 packages
<afiestas> basically dolphin will try to copy remote folders to create previews
<afiestas> I'm searching the commit
<evilshadeslayer> ohk.. afaik we have turned off previews by default
<evilshadeslayer> i could put the patch in our packaging branch directly, but im not sure of that, thats why im directing you to our ML :)
<evilshadeslayer> ScottK: if your around ^
<lex79> you can, but you have to test the patch before
<lex79> ;)
<afiestas> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1170418
<evilshadeslayer> oh lex79 is around :D
<afiestas> another question, there is a reason why pulseaudio-module-bluetooth is not in the CD ?
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: we really really really need a new qoauth according to mtux :P
<evilshadeslayer> no idea
<lex79> write a ffe and explain why we need a new release
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: i know, im just telling you :)
<lex79> just "upstream says we need the new release with the new choqok" or something else
<afiestas> kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com <-- is ok this ML ?
<lex79> kk
<evilshadeslayer> afiestas: yes... 
<afiestas> ooks
<lex79> afiestas: are you a developer of bluedevil?
<afiestas> yes
 * lex79 is a wizard :P
<afiestas> I've installed kubuntu to be sure that everything is perfect for Kubuntu 10.10 final
<afiestas> so I will be around for a while :p
<evilshadeslayer> afiestas: kool :D
<lex79> afiestas: great! :) if you want you can also write on our ML that is better have  pulseaudio-module-bluetooth onto the CD
<lex79> maybe we can do for maverick+1
<afiestas> or maybe, you can install it with an update or something
<afiestas> that could be done?
<afiestas> I can see lots of users complaining because they audio bluetooth devices are not working and filling the bugtracks with bugs :p
<shadeslayer> well.. we could patch bluedevil to prompt for its installation
<afiestas> shadeslayer: that would be awesome, I can point you where to "hook" that
<shadeslayer> afiestas: would be better discussed on the ML, ill be glad to implement it tho
<shadeslayer> cant do it right now tho... :D
<afiestas> I'm writting a "BlueDevil in Kubuntu 10.10" email with some points, including pulseaudio thing
<sheytan> dantti: better :)
<dantti> sheytan: a bit :P
<sheytan> dantti: make some more space between the package name and description text. look at extracodecs
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<lex79> night shadeslayer
<ryanakca> Had anybody gotten anywhere with KDE3PIM?
<lex79> ScottK: I'm working upstream to improve the docs generation for libbluedevil, maybe tomorrow we can upload the new version
<ScottK> lex79: Great.
<ScottK> afiestas: I just added pulseaudio-module-bluetooth to the seeds so it will be there by default.  No need for shadeslayer to patch it.
<txwikinger> Riddell: The buttons/badges; http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Qbg02qlAxM2Ltcr5VpMfFg?feat=directlink
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-05
<ScottK> Your thought it probably a good one though ...
<BarkingFish> Yep.
<BarkingFish> I've got 160 in the laptop, 500GB external, plus a spare 360GB external which is currently empty since I don't have anymore sockets to attach it to :)
<BarkingFish> and I'll be danged if I'm gonna use a hub. Those things are about as stable as charles manson
<ScottK> This looks like a tough one.
<ScottK> Upstream code is untouched in years http://gizmod.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/gizmod/gizmod3/
<BarkingFish> I'll pull the code along with you, and we'll have a shot at fixing it.
<BarkingFish> I'm off work after tomorrow for a week, I've got nothing else to do
<ScottK> The package is not in Debian (since we're a Debian derivative, often they will have fixed stuff like this already)
<BarkingFish> So what's stopping us from fixing it up?
<BarkingFish> :)
<ScottK> Nothing.
<ScottK> size_t is in stddef.h
<ScottK> BarkingFish: So if we add stddef.h to the includes, that might help.
<BarkingFish> yep
<BarkingFish> I'm just untarring the code
<ScottK> Each release of GCC gets pickier about what assumptions is made in the code.
<ScottK> So this is probably something that's related to using a newer GCC than when this was developed.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Progress http://paste.debian.net/128430/
<BarkingFish> righty ho. It's still missing the size_t from DynamicBuffer.hpp though
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Next we run into boost porting issues.
<ScottK> /home/gizmod-3.4/libGizmod/Processes.cpp:157:27: error: 'class boost::filesystem3::directory_entry' has no member named 'string'
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<ScottK> Google turns up some similar errors.
<BarkingFish> i'm just perusing the code...
<BarkingFish> looks like that's been pulled in from an include
<ScottK> The last time this package was built was with boost1.42 and we're on boost1.46 now, so I'm sure it's an API change in boost.
<ScottK> http://paste.debian.net/128432/ - is the patch from mapnik-viewer to get it to build with the newer API.
<ScottK> Obviously not directly applicable, but illustrative.
<BarkingFish> looks like I need to do some updating, I haven't got any of boost's headers 
<ScottK> apt-get build-dep gizmod will get you all the packages you need.
<ScottK> Unfortunately if you're on natty you'll get boost1.42 and not 1.46.
<ScottK> This is one of those cases you could use pbuilder-dist oneiric login to work in a oneiric environment.
<ScottK> micahg: If you could include a sentence about why we want to do the sync in Bug 840829 and not just why you think it needs an FFe, that'd be nice.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 840829 in enemylines3 (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync enemylines3 1.2-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840829
<BarkingFish> ScottK, ok, well I've already started getting 1.42 now...
<BarkingFish> i'll login to oneiric in a moment and pull 1.46 off
<ScottK> So this is, obviously, not Kubuntu specific work, but all of the Ubuntu variants share a common archive.
<ScottK> We're in the phase of the release where we want to get everything cleaned up and as many bugs as possible fixed.
<ScottK> One goal is to make sure all the packages can be built with the current libs in the release.
<OffToHades> sorry about that ScottK - I got disconnected for some reason.
<ScottK> OK BarkingFish.  What's the last thing you got from me?
<BarkingFish> <ScottK> So this is, obviously, not Kubuntu specific work, but all of the Ubuntu variants share a common archive.
<ScottK> [20:31:27] <ScottK> We're in the phase of the release where we want to get everything cleaned up and as many bugs as possible fixed.
<ScottK> [20:31:45] <ScottK> One goal is to make sure all the packages can be built with the current libs in the release.
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> I'm having issues with the oneiric login atm
<vddlogger> shadeslayer: no, we do not have to change the script we have to fix the flipping upstream sources manually and get the fix in for 4.7.2 and then shitstorm all over kde for breaking stuff all the time
<ScottK> I'm going to need to run off soon, but if you can keep beating on this until you can get it to build, then I can help you convert this into a proper package update and get it in the archive.
<BarkingFish> It only wants to log me in as root, and tells me when I try to apt-get build-dep gizmod that I need to add some sources
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Yes, it's a very minimal chroot.
<BarkingFish> I'm going to bed soon, ScottK - I'm at work in 7 hours :)
<BarkingFish> I'll crack on with this tomorrow after I get home from work at about 4pm UTC
<ScottK> So apt-get install vim and the vim /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the deb-src entry and then apt-get udpate
<vddlogger> DarkwingDuck, ryanakca: go and deploy the new wiki theme... though a rollout of similar website theme would seem sensible... you might want to ask sysadmins if that is possible etc though
<BarkingFish> ok
<ScottK> s/udpate/update
<ScottK> It's normal when logged into a chroot to be root.
<BarkingFish> Will do.  In the mean time, I need to go get some sleep if I'm going to be fit for work. 
<ScottK> It's the chroot's root, not the systems.
<BarkingFish> I could call in a sicky I suppose :P
<ScottK> OK.  Have a good night.
<BarkingFish> ok
<ScottK> Nah, save that for later when you're more involved.
<BarkingFish> See you tomorrow evening, I'll let you know how I get on
<vddlogger> BarkingFish: I'll unfortunately not have time until tuesday at earliest, feel free to hit me, though I might not be actually useful until wendsday ;)
<ScottK> Great.
<BarkingFish> no prob vddlogger - I'll see you then, I'm off all week after tomorrow's shift
<BarkingFish> *today's shift
<BarkingFish> see ya, have a good night/morning/whatever it is
<BarkingFish> :)
<vddlogger> on a related note, vlc dev days are over
<parislogger> there we go
<parislogger> tomorrow we are going to visit the love apparently
<micahg> ScottK: sure, there's an RC bug, but I"ll comment in the bug about it
<micahg> ScottK: actually, I'm going to close the bug, apparently we don't have the issue, it can wait, I thought I test built the current version before but can't find the record, nor anything in the rebuild
<DarkwingDuck> parislogger, A new website theme to match is in the works.
<ScottK> micahg: OK.  Thanks for double checking.
<micahg> ScottK: BTW, gnash uploaded, so one less boost dep down
<ScottK> Cool. Thanks.
<markey> parislogger: who are you going to marry?
<markey> mysterious... ;)
<markey> morning, btw
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks for tutoring BarkingFish.
<Quintasan> Good to have another packager onboard.
<didrocks> debfx: hey, have a small quesiton, seems that in Qt 4.7.4, there is not anymore any /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/qmltooling/libtcpserver.so
<didrocks> debfx: did you make some tweaks for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/754942/comments/1 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 754942 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "The qmltooling/tcpserver plugin is missing" [High,Fix released]
<bambee> morning
<debfx> didrocks: no, I just noticed that libtcpserver is already in the package
<didrocks> debfx: hum, it's not aymore with 4.7.4 :/
<didrocks> and I don't find a commit ref for that
<didrocks> neither any news in the changes-4.7.4
<debfx> hm, gitorious times out as usual
<debfx> didrocks: looks like it has been renamed to libqmldbg_tcp
<didrocks> debfx: oh? how did you spot it?
<debfx> I downloaded the diff from your ppa upload
<didrocks> debfx: ah ok, I think you found the magical commit or whatever :)
<didrocks> debfx: ok, looks good then, thanks for looking at it! :)
<debfx> nope, gitorious fails and I don't feel like cloning the repository
<debfx> didrocks: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/9ed28d039da0f3745ca84203efa92203f31e97e7
<debfx> at least google work reliably :)
<didrocks> debfx: heh, indeed :-) thanks a lot for your investigation! :)
<milian> where can I get qt 4.7.4 for ubuntu 11.04?
<bulldog98_work> !find qt
<ubottu> Found: appmenu-qt, ibus-qt4, libavahi-qt3-1, libavahi-qt3-dev, libavahi-qt4-1, libavahi-qt4-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-doc, libdbusmenu-qt2, libibus-qt-dev (and 342 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<bulldog98_work> milian: haven´t found that in natty
<milian> bulldog98_work: :-/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> rbelem: ping
<bulldog98_work> milian: think about upgrading to the latest an best Kubuntu Version ;-)
<milian> bulldog98_work: I need to work hence need a stable system
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ssup
 * shadeslayer was just watching Air Force One for the umpteenth time
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do you has my mobile numberz
<Quintasan> ?
<shadeslayer> uh .. no
<shadeslayer> parislogger: i be scared of kde-devel@kde.rog
<shadeslayer> s/rog/org
<Quintasan> since yofel is on holidays Id want someone to let me know when there is new shipment of hp touchpads
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its going to be a couple of weeks
<shadeslayer> like ... atleast 3-4 
<Quintasan> brrr
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> I has monies saved soley for the purpose of buying that
 * Quintasan goes back to homework
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<Quintasan> I ain't even buying school textbooks to buy that :P
<shadeslayer> lawl
<bulldog98_work> milian: it will be stable in around a month
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i'm kinda out of steam about the device
<shadeslayer> started to have second thoughts ... :P
<milian> bulldog98_work: and even there it seems stuck at 4.7.3
<milian> what a mess
<shadeslayer> and it would probably help if someone in here knew someone in HP so that we get devices for testing
 * debfx wonders what's so important about qt 4.7.4
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_work: are all your branches ready for merging?
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Rohan Garg * 17 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<rbelem> Quintasan, pong
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> yep, looking at them right now
<Quintasan> rbelem: Ill be uploading stuff shortly
<rbelem> Quintasan, awesome :)
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Rohan Garg * 5 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<rbelem> Quintasan, i commited yesterday a small fix to runtime
<rbelem> and i got kubuntu mobile running
<rbelem> on tje lenovo ideapad
<Quintasan> rbelem: you commited directly to the packaging branch or we need to merge it
<Quintasan> ?
<rbelem> Quintasan, i think we can upload contour now, since it is beta quality now
<rbelem> Quintasan, to the pkg branch
<rbelem> Quintasan, may i get countour ready to upload?
<Quintasan> rbelem: I'm still against uploading it to repos
<Quintasan> keep this in a PPA ffs
<Quintasan> you can update it as often as you wish there
<Quintasan> but that's only me
<rbelem> oki
<Quintasan> You'd better ask ScottK though
 * rbelem pokes ScottK 
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: you haven't bumped kde-sc-dev-latest in qtruby
<shadeslayer> ah ... no such package
<shadeslayer> in build depends ... which is weird
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Rohan Garg * 8 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: qtruby says the name I guess? parislogger?
<bulldog98> that’s why I haven’t added it
<shadeslayer> hmm .. probably
<shadeslayer> i've never looked at its packaging before, which is why i was a bit surprised
<Mamarok> I was just wondering: no announcement for Amarok 2.4.3 in http://kubuntu.org, but it is in Oneiric. Any backports to Natty?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i can backport it, have some free time
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that was more a question about why there is no announcement
<shadeslayer> well ... i don't have the credentials to login anymore
<Mamarok> but if there are indeed no backports for Natty yet it would be nice to have
<Mamarok> ScottK: ^
<shadeslayer> nope ... no backports for natty
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: please update the wiki
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: can you merge kletters manually, cause lp goes oops when I try to propose a merge for it
<shadeslayer> alright
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: and you haven’t merged rocs, have you?
<shadeslayer> i ... don't remember doing that
<shadeslayer> nope
<bambee> parislogger: Does it make sense to disable everything in davros ?
<dpm> hey Kubuntu devs, we've got a last-minute free slot on today's Ubuntu App Developer Week schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable - it'd be great to have KDE/Qt representation. Would anyone be up for a session on developing in Kubuntu, or KDE, or with Qt... ?
<bambee> everything = warnings, errors, fatals, and debug
<shadeslayer> dpm: parislogger would be the ideal guy imo
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yer branch is named wrong i think
<bambee> parislogger: I would like to change DebugLevel to QtMsgType (which does not have a debugnone)
<shadeslayer> parislogger: ~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kletters -> ~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/klettres
<shadeslayer> plz fix
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: ^
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: made to many branches so,
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> let me know when you've fixed that
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I hope we can fix that
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yeah, just push your branch again to lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/klettres
<shadeslayer> and i'll merge it
 * shadeslayer is looking at recruiting new people for kubuntu
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: pushed
<CIA-89> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/klettres] Rohan Garg * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * bulldog98 is trying to convince mac people
<bulldog98> that kubuntu is better :)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: uh .. do you want a fair opinion on that matter?
<shadeslayer> mac vs kubuntu?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I can’t really get along with mac
<bulldog98> I mean I can work with that but I feel, that there is something missing. (KDE)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i just left my macbook pro running OS X on sleep for the entire day .. it consumed just 5% of the battery
<shadeslayer> try that with kubuntu :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: they can only do that, cause they know on exactly which hardware they’ll run :P
<shadeslayer> idk how they do it, but whatever magic they do, it works (tm)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: agreed, but you simply can't do that on kubuntu
<shadeslayer> thats all i'm saying
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you could get the same, if you would by nearly 5% of the kernel hackers your hardware :P
<shadeslayer> i wish i had that kind of money
 * bulldog98 too
<shadeslayer> i'd buy each and every kernel hacker awesome hardware
<shadeslayer> and tell them to get cracking
<shadeslayer> jjesse: there's a oh-my-zsh theme named after you, did you make that?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: fun is Intel and Amd do that (in limeted amount)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: do you really use oh-my-zsh?
 * bulldog98 has a costum one
<shadeslayer> true, i've heard AMD is giving more <3 to open source software now
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: again, it gets the job done
 * shadeslayer likes software that gets the job doe
<shadeslayer> s/doe/done/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "likes software that gets the job done"
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: have a look to my repro kde:sratch/kolberg/zsh-folder
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: when using the git plugin, my hard disk goes crazy when i enter the kdelibs checkout
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: mine does with bzr :P
 * bulldog98 has more than dobled his karma in 2 days
 * bulldog98 needs to do that more often :)
<ScottK> Mamarok: Maybe ryanakca will have time to put up an announcement.  I'm not feeling well today.
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: what should be the first day I put into a Kubuntu Developer Meeting doodle? one week ahead or two?
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i don't understand the question
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I want to doodle for a meeting
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: what should be the first entry if I send out a mail today(TM)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: ok, what the agenda is all about
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: becoming a member
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> first entry would be something like "Kubuntu Meeting"
<shadeslayer> and then second would be the main agenda
 * shadeslayer is thinking whether or not to apply for developer status
<ScottK> Oooh.  Nice.  The author of https://www.ubersoft.net/ is a Kubuntu user.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did an existing developer tell you that you should apply?
<ScottK> (hint: this should help answer that question)
<shadeslayer> nope, i guess that pretty much answers it :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: pign
<shadeslayer> erm .. ping
<debfx> pong-in-response-to-contentless-ping
<shadeslayer> debfx: i was looking at amarok and i see a bunch of not installed files
<shadeslayer> a couple of them are dbus servers
<shadeslayer> s/servers/interfaces/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "a couple of them are dbus interfaces"
<shadeslayer> is that intentional?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/118405/ << entire list-missing output
<debfx> yes
<shadeslayer> uh .. why? :)
<debfx> it's clearly wrong to install interface files with generic names like org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.player.xml, that would lead to file conflicts
<debfx> we could install the other ones but afaik they are not really useful
<shadeslayer> alright, but what about usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.amarok.App.xml  and the likes?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. i wonder what the org.kde.amarok.Mpris2Extensions.Player.xml does ...
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: providing the Mpris2 Player interface
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: don't think so .. more like ..extending it somehow
<bulldog98> it’s a generic dbus interface for media players
<shadeslayer> yep, i know what it is, i've used it before ;)
<shadeslayer> -./usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.amarok.Collection.xml is deprecated, so thats fine
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<debfx> amarok will still provide those dbus interfaces even if we don't install the interface files
<debfx> afaik they are only useful for language bindings
<shadeslayer> right ...
<shadeslayer> question, can we still get a brand new pacakge into the archive?
<Quintasan> We can if you bribe someone to get it accepted
<Quintasan> that reminds me I need to bribe ScottK to accept ne libs and runtime upload
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> Shouldn't we rollout 4.7.1 to oneiric?
<shadeslayer> did someone test it?
<Quintasan> I'm running it
<bulldog98> Quintasan: it’s not offically released yet, is it?
<Quintasan> no problems so far
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: it is
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m downloading it atm
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ok
<bulldog98> Quintasan: roll out
<shadeslayer> well .. if everything works ... 
<debfx> shadeslayer: 4.7.1 isn't released yet
<shadeslayer> debfx: uh .. i saw a email on the kde-devel mailing list
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> i read 4.8 as 4.7.1 in class
<shadeslayer> i need to be kicked -.-
 * Quintasan kicks shadeslayer
<Quintasan> There you go
<shadeslayer> thanks :P
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Hey, hey, we've got someone who wants to get hit ^
<BarkingFish> Quintasan, I'm doing some work at the moment on trying to fix a package which is refusing to build
<Quintasan> How's it going?
<Quintasan> You can ask me or shadeslayer since I'm just testing KDE atm
<BarkingFish> I was talking with Scott about it last night, we're trying to package gizmod for oneiric, but there's been some code changes within the API, and it won't build
<Quintasan> brrr
<BarkingFish> the biggest problem is updating the code, since it uses boost - the last version was 1.4.2, and if we're building it for oneiric, we need to port that to 1.4.6
<BarkingFish> anyway, nose back to the grindstone
<bulldog98> guys take the git survey: https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitSurvey2011
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: btw parislogger put the translation into oneiric
<bulldog98> :)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> plz2update wiki
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I think so, cause I got kde-i18n-de and eo on my laptop
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: thats Haralds job
<bulldog98> :P
<shadeslayer> true that
<bulldog98> and I checked apt-cache policy
 * shadeslayer waves fist at nepomuk
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yeah sometimes nepomuk sucks, but only because of that shity messages, users don’t want to see that, that’s the problem of akonadi, too
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: so my message is out
<bulldog98> Riddell’s talk is starting
<shadeslayer> where
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<BarkingFish> hi guys, just a quick question - how do you regenerate a dsc file when you change the code in a package?
<BarkingFish> i've done some work, but now the sha checksums and filesizes in the dsc don't match the size of the original tar.gz file with the code in
<LaserJock> you can run debuild -S
<BarkingFish> against the tar.gz, LaserJock?
<BarkingFish> or on its own?
<LaserJock> on it's own, in the root directory of the package
<LaserJock> i.e. the level above the debian/
<BarkingFish> ah, on
<BarkingFish> *ok
<LaserJock> it should find the orig.tar.gz in ../
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: debuild -S -sa
<LaserJock> yeah, the -sa will be needed it it's a new package or a new upstream tarball of an existing package
<BarkingFish> ok this is now officially weird.
<BarkingFish> I've pulled the source for the file I want, but I can't run debuild -S -sa against it, it presents a fatal error and says "Are you in the source code tree?"
<BarkingFish> I'm in the same place all the other files go to when I do pull-lp-source
<BarkingFish> *pull-lp-sources
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: what does your file structure look like currently?
<BarkingFish> Hard to say really.  All I know is when I do pull-lp-sources gizmod  I get 3 files and none of them look like what I'm expecting
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> it's sort of looking right now. Back in a tick
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: you have to cd into the PACKAGENAME-VERSION dir
<BarkingFish> yeah, I did that the first couple of times and they were comprised of 2 unextracted .tar.gz files and a .dsc
<BarkingFish> nothing had actually extracted
<BarkingFish> the package is running through debuild but still refusing to finish, because someone's key is not available to sign it.  Which file do I change to get it to clearsign with my key?
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: debian/changelog
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> cheers
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: use dch -i to write into that
<BarkingFish> ok
<bulldog98> but change the version to *ubuntu*~ppa1 where * is the number of the last entry
<bulldog98> Riddell: can you moderate my mail in kubuntu-devel?
<BarkingFish> woohoo!  I managed to sign the dsc and changes files :)
<BarkingFish> hallelujah
<CIA-89> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 130 * TODO Updated TODO
<shadeslayer> OMG WTF IS WRONG WITH LUNCHPAD
<shadeslayer> AAAAAAHHHH
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'm getting spammed by your merges
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes I approved them for the list
<shadeslayer> list?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> wtf dude
<shadeslayer> @_@
<bulldog98> should I have rejected them?
<shadeslayer> well .. uh ... its better than spamming everyone at once @_@
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: now it’s too late(TM)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/yBmaj.png
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: nice :P use kontact
<shadeslayer> and get spameed by knotifications
<Quintasan> bambee: I think we have touchegg in repos now
<bambee> Quintasan: touchegg was already in repos
<bambee> do you mean touchegg-gui?
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Y U SPAM MY INBOX
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: this is why I switched to web-based email
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: i think GMail nailed the web based frontend
<bulldog98> Quintasan: sorry lauchpad should have sent them at the right time(TM)
 * Quintasan goes apreshit
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you can turn them off
<bambee> Quintasan: ?
<Quintasan> I just got over 9000 merge requests emails
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: inorite
<Quintasan> bambee: 
<Quintasan> [~]% apt-cache search touchegg                                                                                   (quintasan@nightwalker:~)
<Quintasan> touchegg - Multitouch gesture recognizer
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> OHSHI-
 * Quintasan forgot to do his physics homework
<bambee> Quintasan: it has been approved and pushed in repos one week ago (or two... whatever)
<Quintasan> bambee: What's with the forwarded email the?
 * bulldog98 should configure his configuration for kubuntu-devel ML
<bulldog98> Quintasan: can have been more than around 70
<bambee> Quintasan: are you talking about the email sent to kubuntu-devel?
<Quintasan> bambee: Yes
<bambee> well, it's a new release includings bugsfixes
<BarkingFish> i'm sure I'm doing this right, but something is not working here.
<Quintasan> bambee: Ask ScottK
 * bulldog98 takes all the resposibility and will give guys how complian today a beer (next time he sees them
<Quintasan> We need a sensible policy on what the fuck is being sent to us
<BarkingFish> I updated the code, altered the changelog, ran debuild -S -sa and signed it.  Then I rebuilt the tar.gz using the changed code, and went to pbuilder-dist oneiric gizmod_3.4-0ubuntu5.dsc
<bambee> personnally, I prefer ask ScottK about touchegg-gui :)
<BarkingFish> which doesn't like the file, apparently
<BarkingFish> dpkg-source: error: File ./gizmod_3.4.orig.tar.gz has size 141401 instead of expected 133749
<BarkingFish> and that's after regenerating the dsc with all the correct data in it
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Changes to the code must be made as a patch
<Quintasan> I didn't tell you that, did I?
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> if you had, i wouldn't have done it
<BarkingFish> :)
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Okay, copy over the files you modfied somewhere
<BarkingFish> you explained about patches and the order they got applied in, but not that I couldn't explicitly alter the code
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> you just want the two files I changed?
<BarkingFish> I'll pastebin them up for you
<Quintasan> no no no
<Quintasan> don't paste em
<Quintasan> just copy em somewhere from the source directory
<Quintasan> only the files you modfied
 * BarkingFish is developing a headache. It's called Gizmod :)
<bulldog98> Quintasan: your merge requests are in query too
<Quintasan> reject them
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: done?
<BarkingFish> yep
<bulldog98> Quintasan: done
<bulldog98> Quintasan: you should add an account for your @kubuntu.org and set it to send no mail
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Now then, delete the modfied source directory and extract the orginal one (with no modifications
<Quintasan> bulldog98: What, where?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: here are some of yours too
<shadeslayer> what
<bulldog98> Quintasan: sing up with your @kubuntu and then settings uncheck recieve mail
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: some emails from rohangarg @ kubuntu ?
<bulldog98> @ubuntu
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: then cd to the source tree
<bulldog98> rbelem: you have mails there too
<Quintasan> ln -s debian/patches patches
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: are they ... important?
<Quintasan> quilt push -a
<Quintasan> quilt new <patch name>
<BarkingFish> Quintasan, 
<shadeslayer> if not, trash them
<shadeslayer> use your discretion
<BarkingFish> be with you in a sec
<Quintasan> Okay
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: they should go to the list, as I said to Quintasan add an account for that and turn of mail recieve
<Quintasan> Where did you find that option?
<shadeslayer> i can't find that option myself
<bulldog98> Quintasan: first of the options
<Quintasan> but where?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: login into the https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel 
<BarkingFish> Quintasan, that now tells me that patch 04_ftbfs_oneiric.patch is now on top
<Quintasan> Cool
<Quintasan> now
<Quintasan> quilt new <name of the patch> <-- the patch name should generally tell others what it's supposed to fix
<BarkingFish> i did that already
<BarkingFish> that's what gave me the result I showed you
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> Then
<Quintasan> quilt add path/to/the/file/you/want/to/modify
<Quintasan> you can add multiple files at once
<BarkingFish> when I did the quilt push -a it said "no patches in series", am I doing this right?
<Quintasan> most likely
<BarkingFish> i hope so :)
<BarkingFish> right, the two files I wanted to modify have been added
<Quintasan> now do the changes that you wanted to do
<Quintasan> you can copy over those modfied files
<BarkingFish> ok
<Quintasan> done?
<Quintasan> quilt refresh
<BarkingFish> yep
<Quintasan> quilt pop -a
<Quintasan> now you should mention adding a patch in debian/changelog
<Quintasan> then you can debuild -S
<Quintasan> and pbuild it
<BarkingFish> er, dunno about you, but I think that looks a bit wrong :)
<BarkingFish> I did the quilt pop -a and got: Removing patch 04_ftbfs_oneiric.patch - Restoring libH/DynamicBuffer.cpp - Restoring libH/Average.cpp
<Quintasan> good
<BarkingFish> No patches applied
<Quintasan> it removed the patches
<Quintasan> debuild -S will attempt to apply them again
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> ok
<Quintasan> you don't want to reapply applied patches :P
<bulldog98> yofel_: either set up a @gmx in kubuntu-devel ML or change your prefered one in lp
<BarkingFish> nope- total failure, fatal
<BarkingFish> I'll paste the output
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682776/
<Quintasan> ahh
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> go do source directory
<Quintasan> rm patches
<BarkingFish> done
<BarkingFish> go again on debuild -S?
<Quintasan> ln -s does a symbolic link in case you didnt know
<Quintasan> yup
<BarkingFish> ok
<Quintasan> should work now
<Quintasan> if not the move your debian/ out of the source dir
<Quintasan> remove the source, unpack it and copy over the debian/ and try again
<BarkingFish> bugger it. I forgot to redo the changelog :P
<BarkingFish> right, round 6 :)
<BarkingFish> building now
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: So every time you want to modify upstream source you have to do it like this
<Quintasan> >policy
<Quintasan> :P
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> I take it I also have to apply that patch to the control file, right?
<Quintasan> no no no
<Quintasan> you can modify debian/* normally
<BarkingFish> Well the build went through, but it hasn't worked.
<BarkingFish> The changes I made haven't applied to the code
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> Can I see the build log?
<BarkingFish> sure
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682783/
<Quintasan> durrr
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Can you upload the debian/ directory and link me to it?
<BarkingFish> sure
<BarkingFish> give me a few moments
<BarkingFish> can't work out how to share the whole folder, I'll tar.gz it and send it that way
<BarkingFish> Quintasan, http://www.4shared.com/file/LkxSyv9k/debian.html
<BarkingFish> bbiab, got to go get some food
<Quintasan> uuh
<Quintasan> what the
<Quintasan> lol @ patches
<Quintasan> every release has it's own ftbfs patch
<Quintasan> :DDD
<Quintasan> ooooh
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> !
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> ssup
<Quintasan> Since I have to go
<shadeslayer> yes?
<Quintasan> tell BarkingFish to remove debian/patches/series file
<shadeslayer> alright
<Quintasan> gizmod it totally out of date and it uses cdbs magic to apply patches
<shadeslayer> ouch
<Quintasan> once he does that it should work
<shadeslayer> alright
<Quintasan> See you tomorrow
<shadeslayer> cya
 * shadeslayer is making tp-kde idiot proof
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: remove the debian/patches/series file
<BarkingFish> ok
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: http://paste.kde.org/118537
<BarkingFish> wilco
<yofel> evening
<bulldog98> hi
<yofel> bulldog98: huh? I should be subscribed to kubuntu-devel with @gmx
<shadeslayer> yofel: aren't you supposed to be on a holiday? :P
<BarkingFish> shadeslayer, repeat of the last time, build failed 
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: can i have the log?
<BarkingFish> sure
<bulldog98> yofel: really then lp does something wrong
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll check that
<BarkingFish> shadeslayer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/682796/
<bulldog98> yofel: you are right lp does something wrong
<BarkingFish> wait a moment
<BarkingFish> i know what I did wrong.
<BarkingFish> I didn't remove the series file from the tar.gz it's being built against.  I took it out of the source tree.
<yofel> shadeslayer: sitting at the balcony at the sea connected to the net, what's strange about that? :P
<BarkingFish> ever had one of those days where you wish the floor would open up and just swallow you whole?  If you have, welcome to the club. I'm having one right now.
<BarkingFish> you know what, I'm calling it a night for now.  I need to go calm down, and since I have the rest of the week off work, I'll come back tomorrow after a damn good sleep.
<BarkingFish> Sorry to have bothered you all tonight, i'm not thinking straight.
<BarkingFish> see ya in the morning
<shadeslayer> yofel: hahah :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: where are you ?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: has my mail about application reached you and the ml?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> nothing yet
<bulldog98> mh how slow is mailman?
<shadeslayer> ofcourse ... after your merge mail, its taking a break :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: crotia - novi vinodolski
<yofel> *croatia
<shadeslayer> ah
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: can you add that to our topic? http://doodle.com/8hh6gkaczp4hbk5d
<yofel> bulldog98: topic isn't locked
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * bulldog98 has to edit the doodle before 
<bulldog98> it’s to early (I’m not at home at that time)
<yofel> bulldog98: why a kubuntu dev meeting?
<bulldog98> yofel: thought that would be the name
<debfx> I guess s/dev/council/
<yofel> bulldog98: for *what*
<bulldog98> yofel: for a meeting where I get approved :)
<yofel> bulldog98: as?
<bulldog98> yofel: Kubuntu member
<yofel> then you need the council as debfx said
<yofel> which would then be a regular kubuntu meeting
 * bulldog98 is renaming that
* bulldog98 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - 11.10 Beta 1 Released | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html  | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Meeting doodle: http://doodle.com/8hh6gkaczp4hbk5d
<bulldog98> kdeutils has a new tarball
<shadeslayer> i'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night guys
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: gn
 * yofel is off again
 * bulldog98 goes to sleep, too
<Daskreech> Someone to blame!!
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> nixternal: What's up?? :-D
<nixternal> nadda
<Daskreech> what you been doing?
<Daskreech> How's Chicago this fine summer?
<nixternal> consulting, riding, and being lazy this summer. been a warm one, but now it is starting to cool down
<Daskreech> lazy riding?
<Daskreech> Or lazy consulting? :)
<nixternal> both
<nixternal> a lot of racing this summer
<BarkingFish> ScottK, you about?
<ScottK> Quintasan: You don't need me to upload libs/runtime now that it won't hit New again.  The archive isn't frozen.
<BarkingFish> I think we've got more problems in the code of gizmod than we first thought.  I've just sucked the entire codebase into kdevelop as a CMake project, and a trial compile is presenting some rather interesting errors.
<ScottK> bambee and Quintasan: I think updating touchegg and addint touchegg-gui makes sense.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Yes.
<bambee> I agree
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Given that it hasn't been touched upstream in a couple of years, it may be more trouble than it's worth.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: If you're up for giving a go at fixing it, you're welcome to try, but given it's state, I think removal is probably more sensible.
<BarkingFish> I'd be inclined to agree there.  I've applied a patch to it to clear up the size_t issues, by adding #include <stddef.h> in a couple of places, and the patch didn't do a dang thing
<BarkingFish> all the errors we initially had in the build are still there.  Call it a loss and move on?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: dammit is the next one on my list.
<BarkingFish> same as before, just pull it and see if it will build?
<ScottK> Yep
<BarkingFish> building for oneiric?
<ScottK> Yep
<BarkingFish> ok, doing now
<ScottK> BTW, Bug #770797 is now a request for removal...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770797 in gizmod (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Please remove gizmod and all binaries from Oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770797
<ScottK> I'm not feeling well today, so I'm going to go crash for a bit.
<BarkingFish> build failed, ScottK - I'll paste up the output and memo you the url
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Either a missing include or an API change.  Consult with Google.
<ScottK> Really off now ...
<BarkingFish> ok then, no probs. Take care
<BarkingFish> If I want to pass extra commands to the compiler, I can't add those to the pbuilder-dist command, can I?
<BarkingFish> mind if I go a bit nuts for a second???
<BarkingFish> WOOHOO!!!!
<BarkingFish> after a shedload of debugging and picking apart, dammit has built for oneiric.
<BarkingFish> :P
<ryanakca> Mamarok: What needs announcing?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-06
<BarkingFish> right guys, I'm off for the night.  Gone 1am here, and I'm getting dopey.
<BarkingFish> See ya in about 14 hours :)
<rbelem> bulldog98_, ping
<rbelem> Quintasan_, ping
<jjesse> JontheEchidna stupid question cause i don't know better but can i actually rate the software in software center by clicking on stars?  if not where does rating come from?  (i'm sure you answered this in your blog posts)
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: nope, not yet. Currently the reviews come from users of the Ubuntu Software Center, but there isn't a Qt way to authenticate with the Ubuntu Single Sign-On stuff, so I've only been able to do read-only reveiws for Muon atm
<jjesse> ok, but some where in the future right :)
<JontheEchidna> yes
<jjesse> i really like i can launch the application from within right after i install it
<jjesse> instead of trying to figure out where itw as installed :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Mamarok> ryanakca: the availability of Amarok 2.4.3 in Oneiric, don't know if Natty packages are ready by now, shadeslayer will know
<bambee> morning
<agateau> hey everyone, didrocks is about to push a new Qt to Oneiric, we would like to get it tested with KDE to ensure it does not cause any regression (I can't test it right now because the amd64 package won't be ready until at least 6 or 7 hours). Anyone with a Kubuntu Oneiric 32bit system willing to give it a try? The package is in ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa
<agateau> changes are 4.73 => 4.7.4 + new appmenu-qt patch (the same as the one in Qt 4.8)
<agateau> didrocks: anything else new in the package?
<didrocks> agateau: anything else apart the new 4.7.4 features (like the qml shaders, but I think noone is using it yet ;))
<agateau> didrocks: wow, I had no idea they introduced the qml shaders in 4.7.4
<didrocks> agateau: don't tell me I'm more aware of Qt news than you! :) (http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/09/01/qt-4-7-4-released/)
 * agateau won't say it, then
 * debfx only runs amd64
<agateau> I have to go, keep me posted if you test the new package
 * bambee only runs amd64 too
<debfx> Riddell: any idea why the udd importer created this merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/phonon/oneiric-201108111512/+merge/73919
<debfx> it looks like it tries to add patches that are already in the branch
<didrocks> debfx: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-July/033638.html
<didrocks> debfx: look at "I took a look at some import branches conflicts"
<debfx> didrocks: aha, thanks
<debfx> so in short quilt patching handling in udd is still somewhat broken
<debfx> didrocks: do you know if there is a bug report about not being able to reject these merge requests?
<didrocks> debfx: ah, good remark! I'm not sure, but there is a need for one! :)
<debfx> didrocks: found one: bug #618448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618448 in Launchpad itself "IBranch.isPersonTrustedReviewer doesn't have logic for package branches" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618448
<didrocks> debfx: excellent, hoping it will get some attention :)
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Are Amarok 2.4.3 natty pacakges ready?
 * ryanakca will be back in ~1.5hrs, I'll put the announcement up then.
<Quintasan_> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> ScottK: When do we upload 4.7.1?
<Quintasan> I'd like to get rbelem's changes uploaded at the same time
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: afaik yes
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: yofel_ uploaded them
<bambee_> bulldog98_: you spam my inbox ! :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: Once it's ready and it's released on kde.org.
<Quintasan> rbelem: ^ Be sure to remind me of that
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki :)
<Quintasan> Okay
 * Quintasan walks off to his driving license course
<Quintasan> Seems like 19th is the best date for the meeting
<bulldog98_> rbelem: you pinged me
<kubu2> usb-creator is not working.  got some errors which doesn't make sense
<kubu2> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-user" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<alvin> kubu2: Where is your image? usb-creator can't read from NFS drives.
<kubu2> Error: "/tmp/kde-user" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kubu2> alvin: what do you mean?
<alvin> If you don't know what I mean, you will not be using NFS and can ignore it.
<kubu2> alvin: I'm talking about the complaint about user id 0 instead of 1000
<alvin> Yes, me too. But you probably need to run it as root then.
<tsimpson> kubu2: run it with kdesudo not sudo
<rbelem> bulldog98_, yup
<rbelem> bulldog98_, you said something about email
<ScottK> usb-creator these days is meant to use policy-kit for privilege escalation, not sudo/kdesudo.
<tsimpson> then it's fail
<kubu2> ScottK: then it's not setup properly then? bec the menu command has no kdesudo
<bulldog98_> rbelem: yeah you have to register an mailman account for your primary lauchpad mail adress, then tell it in the settings not to send you mail, and the list will recieve lps mails
<ScottK> kubu2: No.  The other way around.  You should run it as a normal user and policy-kit should handle it.
<tsimpson> kubotu: policykit doesn't require it to be started as root, it'll escalate privileges when needed
<tsimpson> dang nick completion
<kubu2> ScottK: I did but has problems like failed reading from /tmp or so. That's how I got the err when I ranit from konsole
<ScottK> Sounds like a policy-kit error then.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ Do you know about this?
<rbelem> bulldog98_, where do i do that? :-)
<JontheEchidna> sounds like an application error to me, especially since it's talking about a read, which doesn't require auth
<JontheEchidna> I'm not familiar with usb-creator, though
<bulldog98_> rbelem: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<bulldog98_> rbelem: first item, when you are logged in
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could you talk to ev about it if kubu2 files a bug?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know how I could help, really
<JontheEchidna> ev would probably already know more about the particular error than me
<kubu2> for some reasons I get better results when ran from konsole.  
<kubu2> it never completes when ran from kickoff
<JontheEchidna> looking quickly at /usr/bin/usb-creator, it does seem to set its path differently based on the args passed to it, so it could be an issue with usb-creator{-kde} in general
<JontheEchidna> and since you have to use the konsole to run it via kdesudo, admin could be a red herring in this case
<rbelem> bulldog98_, my primary lp mail is already subscribed, where do i find the settings?
<rbelem> oh i found
<bulldog98_> rbelem: than I guess it’s lps fault
<rbelem> bulldog98_, "Receive acknowledgement mail when you send mail to the list?" is set to "no"
<rbelem> bulldog98_, should i set that for "Mail delivery" option?
<bulldog98_> rbelem: forget about that, if you were already subscribed it doesn’t matter
<ScottK> debfx: Could you have a look at the difference between beta1 and our current alternate CDs?  They somehow gained ~28MB.
<debfx> ScottK: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-oneiric-cd-alt-amd64-diff.htm
<debfx> I guess kernel headers + some language packs
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> I thought the header related changes would just affect the dvd.
<debfx> also what is compiz-plugins-default doing on the cd?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ulysses> !find glut.h
<ubottu> File glut.h found in autoconf-archive, doc-linux-html, fltk1.1-doc, freeglut3-dev, libguichan-dev, libmgl-dev, libmrpt-dev, libsofa1-dev, nvidia-cg-toolkit
<superfly> why does kmail2+akonadi render my 3 core, 64-bit, 4GB RAM PC completely unusable?
<ryanakca> Kubuntu wiki theme RT has been filed. Let's hope it'll be taken care of before release.
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: i can haz sneak peak ?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/LanguageSetup
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: looks brilliant
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Thanks, it's supposed to be based off of http://wiki.ubuntu.com .
<ryanakca> Looking at wiki.u.c, that "Immutable page | Comments | ... | Help" bar should probably be white :)
<bulldog98_> ryanakca: looks nice
<bulldog98_> ryanakca: intendet, that I have acess to that? http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/BadContent?highlight=%28Test%29
<ryanakca> bulldog98_: Presumably, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BadContent?highlight=%28Test%29
<bulldog98_> ryanakca: hm
<ryanakca> bulldog98_: See the end of http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/BadContent?highlight=(Test) , you'll probably find that file on every moinmoin site :)
<bulldog98_> ryanakca: yeah I saw that alread
<bulldog98_> +y
<yofel> o/
<BarkingFish> hi yofel :)
<bulldog98> yofel: hi
<yofel> nobody did 4.7.1 stuff for natty yet?
<bulldog98> yofel: nobody uses natty :P
<bulldog98> exept our users :)
<BarkingFish> yofel, I asked about it the other day, but you didn't reply to me. I'm set up this end, I've been testing stuff for ScottK 
<yofel> bulldog98: most of the lord user population does :P
<BarkingFish> If you tell me what you need sorting, I'll go ahead and sort it
<yofel> BarkingFish: are you a ninja yet?
<yofel> since you need PPA access for the backporting
<bulldog98> yofel: Harald? I thought he uses oneiric
<BarkingFish> I have no idea what a ninja is.
<yofel> bulldog98: I said lord user, not lord butterfly
<BarkingFish> All I know is I'm set up on launchpad, and I'm set up this end to build
<bulldog98> yofel: sh* he does not need to know that
<yofel> ^^
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: you’ve never heard about ninjas, got that?
<bulldog98> kubotu: shred the last 2min
<yofel> lol
 * bulldog98 has now a save feeling
<yofel> true, we don't exist ^^
<BarkingFish> bulldog98, I've no idea what the problem is, I just want to get on and work, so if I need something to do something else, let me know :)
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: it’s a insider joke
<BarkingFish> well since I'm not an insider yet, I wouldn't understand it :)
<BarkingFish> transitlogger, are you free for a quiet chat in PM please? I've been told I need to speak with you :)
<BarkingFish> bbiab guys, I need to go get some lunch.
 * bambee has found a job!
<bulldog98> bambee: congrats
<bulldog98> bambee: kubuntu releated?
 * bulldog98 will be off tomorrow
<bambee> bulldog98: hehe thank, no, embedded system engineer in a research laboratory
<bambee> BUT, my work will be open source 
<bulldog98> great that’s what I want to hear more often
<bambee> :D
<bulldog98> bambee: what company if I’m allowed to ask
 * bulldog98 dreams of being employed by KDAB one time
<bulldog98> even cooler would be if more people would get employed for working on Kubuntu
<bambee> bulldog98: CNRS (national research center in france) a computer science lab in bordeaux (it's called "LaBRI")
<bulldog98> s/cooler/kooler/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "even kooler would be if more people would get employed for working on Kubuntu"
<bulldog98> bambee: sounds like an nice safe job
 * bulldog98 is atm doing graphics stuff at a mac, and I start hating it for it’s not OpenSourceness
<bambee> "even cooler would be if more people would get employed for working on Kubuntu" => I agree. Apparently canonical has not the same opinion...
<ScottK> bulldog98: BarkingFish is just starting out.
<bulldog98> bambee: maybe we should found an company working with canonical to fix that :)
<ScottK> BarkingFish: I'm about to be offline for the next several hours, but someone (maybe me, later) will help you convert the fix you found into something that can be uploaded.
<bulldog98> ScottK: I explained that to him in PM
<ScottK> bulldog98: THanks.
<bulldog98> I mean the ninja stuff
 * bulldog98 just noticed that I’ll be off until friday of real work, dam rl :)
<shadeslayer> bambee: aha, whatcha working on ?
<shadeslayer> i have a embedded systems course this semester ...
<bambee> shadeslayer: http://diaforus.labri.fr/doku.php
<bambee> (it's in english)
<bambee> and these sensors are on embedded devices
<bambee> shadeslayer: what's your speciality ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: my major is Electronics and Communication
<shadeslayer> and one sec
<bambee> nice
<shadeslayer> bambee: looks cook
<shadeslayer> s/cook/cool/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "bambee: looks cool"
<apachelogger> bulldog98: Y U SPAM ME SO MUCH?
 * apachelogger leaves to relax after one long weekend
<bulldog98> apachelogger: sorry if had complained by yesterday I would have given you a beer
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<bulldog98> apachelogger: any way it’s launchpad spaming that much
<apachelogger> nonono, you could just have mailed a list with all the stuff that needs merging
<apachelogger> do not blame lp for informing me that there is something to review ... 3000000 times
<apachelogger> how would it be supposed to know that you are done proposing stuff :
<apachelogger> P
<apachelogger> ->away
<bulldog98> apachelogger: he I did work and I’m not in kubuntu-packagers, so what do you want my work or lps spam? or both? see the header
<bulldog98> s/or both//
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "apachelogger: he I did work and I’m not in kubuntu-packagers, so what do you want my work or lps spam? ? see the header"
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: read the logs of the current seasson in #ubuntu-classroom he gives hints for muon
<CIA-89> [rocs] Romain Perier * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) Merge with lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/rocs, thanks to Jonathan Kolberg
<bulldog98> kthx
<CIA-89> [step] Romain Perier * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) Merge with lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/step, thanks to Jonathan Kolberg
<bulldog98> kthx
<bambee> done
<bulldog98> I’m off
<apachelogger> bulldog98: nvm
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: You can find all of the substitutions in lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-light-wiki-theme
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca, Thanks!
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca, I'm working on putting together help.k.o and I'll be building the website theme as well.
<ryanakca> Alright.
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca, did you get ahold of sysadmins?
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=17880
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> anybody here?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes?
<DarkwingDuck> Maybe? :P
<ari-tczew> I need to know which package is responsible of panels in kde?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell, are the panels in KDE controlled by plasma-desktop or kcontrol?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: panels are all plasma
<DarkwingDuck> So it's all in plasma. Got ya. :)
<DarkwingDuck> ari-tczew, ^^
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, Did you see the wiki theme?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: no, where is it?
<Riddell> (I'm currently giving a talk at a LUG)
<ari-tczew> Riddell: which source package? I'm going to report a bug on launchpad.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, Here is an example http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/LanguageSetup
<DarkwingDuck> ari-tczew, gimme a sec and I'll tell ya
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck:  awesomeness
<Riddell> go ryanakca
<BarkingFish> Hi Riddell - any chance you'll be free for a quiet chat later, i've been advised to speak with either yourself or apachelogger.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, ryanakca has submitted the ticket. I'm working on porting it to www.k.o and using it to build help.k.o
<DarkwingDuck> ari-tczew, kdebase-workspace
<DarkwingDuck> ari sorry for the delay
<ari-tczew> DarkwingDuck: easy, no problem ;)
<ari-tczew> DarkwingDuck: my thanks
<apachelogger> ahah
<apachelogger> wrong
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: kde-workspace
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: kdebase-workspace is not existing in oneiric
<Riddell> BarkingFish: I'll be back home in a couple of hours
 * DarkwingDuck slaps face
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: danke :)
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: also mind that upstream bugs need to be reported at bugs.kde.org
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, of course, my bad
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, know of any Kubuntu friendly sys-admins?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I know, but my problem is very difficult and I'd like to discuss it on launchpad
<BarkingFish> Ok Riddell - I just wanted to speak to you about the ninjas...
<BarkingFish> I'll catch you in an hour or two
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: they are all friendly :P
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: you know, a mail probably would be faster ^^
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: fair enough I guess
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, ryanakca did some good work... http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/LanguageSetup
 * apachelogger uploads the musee du louvre to the google+
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, I was told to grab either you or Riddell, so whichever I can speak to is good for me, and since I'm here, and you're here, I may as well ask while I'm about :)
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: [+1]
<apachelogger> yus
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, I'm working on porting it for www.k.o and using it to build help.k.o
 * apachelogger gets water meanwhile and prepares for bed
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: can I subscribe you to bug when report is done?
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: kubuntu-bugs should watch kde-workspace, so i'll be subscribed
<ari-tczew> ok
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, I was looking to do some work on helping with 4.7.1, but yofel explained I have to be a ninja to do it, and I'm not.  Since I'm new, I'm not sure whether you'd be prepared to take me on, but trust me, I'm learning fast. Very fast.
<BarkingFish> Since I've packaged before, although not deb files, rpms, I'm pretty used to most build procedures, just tweaking what I know to fit this one.
 * apachelogger pokes yofel
<apachelogger> yofel: why would one need to be in the ninjas team to update packaging?
<apachelogger> particularly a patch release
<apachelogger> that aint not even not making no sense
<BarkingFish> apparently it's in your ppa area
<apachelogger> yes, but for starters you can just as easily build against what is in oneiric (i.e. 4.7.0) since that is supposed to be 100% compatible with .1
<BarkingFish> ok, so where do I find a list of what needs building?
<apachelogger> see topic
<apachelogger> apparently natty backports need help
<BarkingFish> ok
<apachelogger> ah, that page is utterly undescriptive ^^
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<apachelogger> that is how core kde build depends on each other
<BarkingFish> yeah, looking at it now, seeing all the base packages and stuff
<apachelogger> incidentially enough that page has a description \o/
<apachelogger> so essentially everything that is blue in the graph is in a yellow cell on the packaging page... meaning that stuff should be done first as not having those packages ready will block buildtime QA of all its dependent packages
<apachelogger> now when you take on a package you add your nick into the person column and set the status to wip
<apachelogger> status usually is: nothing (in which case you simply want to "reserve" the package, like when it needs special treatment from someone knowlegable of the problem why it needs special treatment), wip, bzr (when it is pushed to the packaging branch), bzr/ppa (when it is in the ninjas ppa too), archive (when it was uploaded to the main ubuntu archive)
<BarkingFish> right, i'm going to need a day or so to digest this, looks quite complicated on first sight
<apachelogger> that said, the only excuse for it ever only being "ppa" are a) it is a backport (we do not have bzr branches for those, not yet anyways) b) it does not have a branch
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: yeah, I really do not think ninja stuff is something one would want to start with
<apachelogger> there is a reason the team is called ninjas ^^
<BarkingFish> no, I'd be inclined to agree.
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: if I were you, I'd go to kde-apps.org or qt-apps.org find some software that is not yet in Kubuntu and try to package it from scratch
<BarkingFish> I just basically want to get my backside off the bench and get into play.  
<apachelogger> (ultimately some software that you would also use as to have incentive to see it through ^^)
<apachelogger> or you look for [needs-packaging] bugs on launchpad
<apachelogger> or you look for bugs tagged "packaging" on launchpad
<BarkingFish> ScottK has had me testing builds on oneiric, but I don't know if he's better at the moment. He wasn't too good last night.
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, that's an idea.  I'll try looking through the launchpad and see if I can find anything needing doing
<BarkingFish> probably best not to write in brainf*** before I can type :)
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: btw, should you find nothing particularly interesting maybe the TODO page from the topic might
<apachelogger> unfortunately I have nothing at hand since I am constantly at some conference somewhere I get little time to collect tasks ^^
<apachelogger> ah here is something
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> why do I even bother mentioning that something fails to build when no one looks into it anyway -.-
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-fr/4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: nvm
<BarkingFish> ok
<apachelogger> it probably fails because the new kdelibs is not in
<BarkingFish> i'm going through lp's buglist, see if I can find something I can do.
<apachelogger> ok
<BarkingFish> I've not packaged anything "neat", all i've done at the moment is rebuild stuff, so this is going to be an experience
<BarkingFish> ok, i'm gonna jump off for a while, my eyes are starting to hurt. Give me an hour or so and I'll pop back in.
<BarkingFish> See ya in a bity
<BarkingFish> /s/bity/bit//
<Riddell> hi all
<BarkingFish> morning ScottK - are you feeling better?
<Riddell> hi BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> sorry about that, minor wifi hiccup
<BarkingFish> ScottK, got anything else you want test building?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell. How did the talk go?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: really well, nice to get to meet some users
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome!
<Riddell> including some support businesses who are looking to deploy Kubuntu around the place
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-07
<BarkingFish> see ya dudes, I'm off to bed.  Catch you later tonight
<ScottK> Meh.  He's gone.
<ScottK> ubuntu-desktop/ppa qt4-x11 packages need testing for oneiric.
<DarkwingDuck> jussi, ping
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: yessir? 
<DarkwingDuck> jussi, care for a PM?
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: can do
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> bonjour
<bambee> :)
<JabberwockyA19> I cannot download the amd64 deb file, is this just me? http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libboost-iostreams1.46.1
<Riddell> JabberwockyA19:  http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/boost1.46/libboost-iostreams1.46.1_1.46.1-5ubuntu2_amd64.deb  works here
<JabberwockyA19> thanks Riddell the se mirror worked
<debfx> didrocks: qt 4.7.4 works fine with kde
<didrocks> debfx: ok, great! agateau confirmed it as well :) Will push the new Qt tomorrow with the new unity-2d release (there are some regressions)
<debfx> sounds good
<didrocks> debfx: thanks for testing :)
<apachelogger> !find qdoc3
<ubottu> File qdoc3 found in libqt4-dbg, qt4-dev-tools
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/jbypG.png
<apachelogger> ?
<debfx> has anyone tested 4.7.1 from the ninjas ppa?
<ryanakca> ScottK, Riddell: Sorry, I completely forgot to take care of the Amarok announcement and I'm leaving on a family trip as we speak, could either of you take care of it please?
<Riddell> ok, although I'll need to work out what is being announced first
 * Riddell doesn't spot any new amarok on ftpmaster, in ~kubuntu-ppa or oneiric
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe he meant kde?
<apachelogger> debfx: apparently not
<debfx> how do you know? :)
<apachelogger> lucky guess
<debfx> shadeslayer, bulldog98_, bambee: have you done some 4.7.1 testing?
<bambee> debfx: yes
<bambee> kde 4.7.1 works just fine here
<bambee> I use it since few days
<bambee> everything looks good
<debfx> ok, thanks
 * debfx uploads meta-kde and kdelibs
<shadeslayer> debfx: nope, haven't had the time to do much testing, have been busy with presentations and such
<shadeslayer> the weirdest thing happens with backlight control ... it starts working randomly ...
<ScottK> Riddell: We neglected to announce amarok 2.4.3. when we uploaded it.
<ScottK> It's not new at this point, merely missing having been announced.
<ScottK> debfx: I see you've started uploading 4.7.1.  Great.  I was going to ask.
<bulldog98_> debfx: just booted 4.7.1 up, but seems nice so far (even printer applet didn’t crash)
<ScottK> Did anyone package 4.7.1 for natty?
<ScottK> didrocks: Any idea if Bug #805303 is addressed by Qt 4.7.4?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805303 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "vlc : Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805303
<didrocks> ScottK: doko told me it's supposed to be addressed by this one
<ScottK> Cool.  That's a pretty nasty one.
<ScottK> debfx: Did you plan on continuing to upload KDE 4.7.1 stuff?
<debfx> ScottK: yes, but certainly not all of it
<ScottK> OK.  Let's make sure to coordinate here so we don't duplicate.
<ScottK> Quintasan_: You going to help upload?
<ScottK> debfx: I'll do kdepimlibs unless you've already done it.
<debfx> ScottK: I've already uploaded pimlibs
<ScottK> OK.  I won't do that one then.
<ScottK> How about baseapps?
 * debfx grabs libkipi, libkdeedu and libksane
 * ScottK does baseapps
<debfx> we should use etherpad or something instead of the wiki to coordinate uploads
<ScottK> If it's just two of us, I think IRC is good enough.
<debfx> yes, but we should try an etherpad for 4.7.2
 * ScottK does okular
<debfx> on the other hand it doesn't seem to support tables
<apachelogger> who needs tables anyway
<rbelem> apachelogger, i need :-D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you join the 4.7.1 upload fest?
<debfx> without tables there is no order, so everything would obviously decay into anarchy
<apachelogger> ScottK: in a bit
<ScottK> OK.  THanks.
<debfx> ScottK: don't forget to add bzr tags after uploading :)
 * ScottK doesn't think he's ever done that.  OK.
<apachelogger> debcommit -R -r is your friend
<debfx> tags make bzr log much easier to read
<ScottK> Sigh.  I don't think it's possible for me to type anything other than bzr ci -m " ...."
<ScottK> Although that does look fancy enough it might be worth it.
<debfx> bzr tag (without parameters) also does the right thing
 * debfx grabs kate
 * ScottK mashes retry on powerpc failures.
<shadeslayer> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/libkparts4_4.7.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<shadeslayer> O_O
<nigelb> shadeslayer: use a different mirror.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: dude, these packages won't have been mirrored yet
<nigelb> shadeslayer: wait, its that new?
<shadeslayer> yep
<nigelb> Then just try again after some time
<shadeslayer> yep, i'll do that in another hour
 * ScottK grabs workspace
<ScottK> Did anyone test 4.7.1 on Natty yet?
<ScottK> oxygen-icons too.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i don't think we have packaged 4.7.1 for Natty yet
<ScottK> Oh, you're right. 
<ScottK> It's 4.7.0 still in ninjas for some reason.
<ScottK> Quintasan_: You need to remember to commit to bzr (kde-workspace).
<afiestas> Heya! see you in orlando girls and guys!
<shadeslayer> heh, we were  just hit by a quake
<jussi> shadeslayer: small one? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: big by delhi standards
<jussi> size?
<shadeslayer> i'm just checking that
<shadeslayer> my router fell off the table
<shadeslayer> jussi: 6.6 i think ... not sure if these sources are correct
<shadeslayer> i mean it happened just a couple of minutes ago
<jussi> any major damage? 
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> just that everyone in the house is awake now and chattering about it :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: there was a terrorist attack here in the afternook -.-
<jussi> :(
<shadeslayer> outside the high court ... 
<jussi> oh yeah, I read that
 * debfx uploads runtime
 * ScottK works on smokegen
 * jussi reminds people the ubuntu app developer week is on, and Stuart Langridge is giving the ubuntu one app talk right now...
<ScottK> jussi: How is that relevant to Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://www.imd.gov.in/section/seismo/dynamic/PRLMNEW.HTM
<ScottK> yofel_: Please talk to pino about your changes in smokegen.  It'd be nice to be able to sync the package again once they've updated.
<jussi> ScottK: well, there is no reason kubuntu devs may or may not be interested to use the ubuntu one backend for storing user data in applications they write.../patches they submit for existing apps? 
<ScottK> jussi: There's no way to use Ubuntu SSO from Qt.
<ScottK> So not really.
<debfx> oh no, runtime contains the active stuff *sigh*
<ScottK> It should be cleanly separated.
<ScottK> ~cleanly
 * jussi sighs... 
<ScottK> jussi: Don't sigh at us.  It's not our fault.
<yofel> evening
<ScottK> Hello yofel.
<jussi> ScottK: I didn't :)
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> ScottK: right, I was in a bit of a hurry to patch that, I'll talk to him
<ScottK> That and coming to a group of free software developers and pitching your closed cloud solution may not be the most receptive audience.
<shadeslayer> jussi: this reminds me of http://xkcd.com/723/
<BarkingFish> evening all :)
<ScottK> Hello BarkingFish.
<BarkingFish> Sorry if I was bugging you last night, ScottK.  
<ScottK> Not at all.  I was just not at the computer much.
<BarkingFish> did you get my memo about dammit?
<ScottK> I did.
<ScottK> So let's go over how we get your fix into Ubuntu if that's all right?
<BarkingFish> sure
<BarkingFish> just one quick question, if my fix goes up into Ubuntu/Kubuntu, does this mean I become its maintainer?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Everything in Ubuntu is team maintained.
<BarkingFish> cool, ok.
<ScottK> If Debian updates the package you'll get first crack at merging the changes, but that's it.
<ScottK> The first question we need to answer is if you'll make changes directly in the upstream code or in some patch system.
<ScottK> Looking at the package structure I can tell ~trivially it doesn't use a patch system.
<BarkingFish> no, i did changes directly in the code
<ScottK> You can also use the 'what-patch' script from ubuntu-dev tools (run from the top level directory of the package.
<ScottK> For this package that's the right way to do it.
<BarkingFish> if there'd been a patches folder, i'd have patched it, but there wasn't.
<ScottK> If the package used a patch system, we'd want to convert the inline changes to a patch.
<ScottK> Great.
<BarkingFish> it looks only to be a beta or a demo anyhow
<ScottK> Next step is a debian/changelog entry.
<ScottK> Probably, but this kind of work is about gardening the whole of the archive and trying to get it consistent for release.
<debfx> something is wrong with the archive mirror
<BarkingFish> i think I did a changelog entry for it.
<ScottK> The debchange (or dch) script is what you use for this.
<debfx> it doesn't have kdelibs 4.7.1 anymore
<ScottK> dch -i will get you a new, blank changelog entry.
<ScottK> Weird.
<BarkingFish> i edit the changelog directly in vim.tiny, i couldn't figure out dch
<shadeslayer> debfx: its fixed iirc
<shadeslayer> debfx: i was having the same issues a couple of minutes ago
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Mostly just use dch -i to get the initial format right and then use your $EDITOR_OF_CHOICE from there is what I advise.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Can you pastebin your debian/changelog entry?
<BarkingFish> i just looked at the format of everyone else's changelog entry and did mine the same way
<BarkingFish> sure
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684653/
<BarkingFish> the only thing different in mine is the signature, since my gpg key has a nickname with it, i had to include it or the dsc wouldn't sign
<ScottK> Not bad.
<ScottK> It should be a little more descriptive though.
<BarkingFish> in what way?
<ScottK> You should have a line or two below the main on, indented and starting with - ... that describes what exactly you changed.
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> do you want me to do that and repackage it?
<ScottK> Also, instead of build2, this should be ubuntu1 on the revision.  buildx is only used for no change rebuilds .
<ScottK> yes.  please.
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll do that now while it's fresh in my head
<BarkingFish> give me a few moments and I'll come back to you.
<ScottK> You'll also need to change the maintainer from the Debian maintainer to Ubuntu Developers now that we've modified the package.  You do this by running the update-maintainer script from inside the package dir.
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: You should also look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dammit to see if there's a relevant bug about it not buildng.
<ScottK> (there is).
<debfx> shadeslayer: yep, seems to work now
<ScottK> So if you add (LP: #831128) at the end of the main line in your changelog entry, that bug will get automatically closed when the package is uploaded.
<BarkingFish> along with the (), ScottK?
<ScottK> Yes, although that's just standard usage and not formally part of the regex that LP uses.
<Quintasan_> Oh
<Quintasan_> I got sponsorship
<BarkingFish> this update-maintainer script, where do I find it? I don't seem to have it in the project folder
<BarkingFish> is it in the pbuilder/ area?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer,yofel: ^ check your emails
<ScottK> It's in ubuntu-dev-tools
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> ok, I've redone the changelog listing what I did, I'll sign it and rebuild now, maintainers are also updated
<ScottK> Cool.
<BarkingFish> bugger. Give me a moment, I've just screwed this up.
<BarkingFish> i'll brb
<Quintasan> 4.7.1 released!
<ScottK> Quintasan: Please help us upload it.
<BarkingFish> That was fun, ScottK  :)
<ScottK> Got it?
<BarkingFish> I lost the original tar.gz file, repulled the source and it sucked out all the flaming changes I'd put in :)
<BarkingFish> had to go back and do it again
<ScottK> Oops.
<BarkingFish> anyhow, build is redone, everything's looking good. What do I do with it now? :)
<BarkingFish> clean suggestions only :P
<BarkingFish> lol
<Quintasan> dammit: Unbelievably inflexible build tool
<Quintasan> Why would anyone use this?
<debfx> ScottK: replace the "~cleanly" with "not really"
<ScottK> Sigh.  OK.
<ScottK> It was, IIRC, a demo of some kind.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: There are two ways to submit this change for review.
<Quintasan> IIRC we start by uploading kdelibs
<Quintasan> Right?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Done.  
<BarkingFish> ok ScottK - shoot
<BarkingFish> :)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Review your backscroll for the stuff that's uploaded already.
<debfx> Quintasan: please fix kde-runtime so the active patches aren't applied when dh_auto_install is executed
<ScottK> BarkingFish: 1.  Use the fancy UDD/bzr stuff that was in the packaging guide you were pointed too (I don't really use this myself, so can't advise you).
<debfx> also: W: kde-runtime-active-dbg: empty-binary-package
<BarkingFish> i haven't worked out bzr yet, maybe it should be called bizarre, not bazaar :P
<BarkingFish> what's the other way? :)
<ScottK> BarkingFish: 2.  Use debdiff dammit_0~preview1-3build1.dsc dammit_0~preview1-3ubuntu1.dsc > patch to get a patch of the differences.
<ScottK> Then you can attach that patch to the bug I found and subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors team to the bug.
<ScottK> They go through and look for stuff that needs uploading.
<debfx> Quintasan: and W: plasma-scriptengine-javascript-active: file-in-unusual-dir debian/tmp-kde-runtime-active/usr/lib/kde4/plasma_appletscript_simple_javascript.so
<Quintasan> debfx: Fixing
 * Quintasan looks at rbelem
<CIA-89> [kde-runtime] Michal Zajac * 233 * debian/plasma-scriptengine-javascript-active.install Fixed install file for plasma-scriptengine-javascript-active
<Quintasan> debfx: pushed
<dacresni> why do the kipi pluginsrequire konquerer? 
<BarkingFish> ScottK, done.  Patch and comments added, and I've subscribed the ubuntu-sponsors team.
<Quintasan> bulldog98_: Could you remove packaging branches which we already merged?
<debfx> all of it?
<ScottK> Great.
 * Quintasan grabs kdeutils
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Your dammfile.cpp changes aren't in the diff: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79262267/patch
<BarkingFish> ?
<BarkingFish> I musta forgotten to do them
<debfx> Quintasan: what about the other two issues?
<BarkingFish> The package still built though
<Quintasan> debfx: What are the two other issues?
<ScottK> So then I guess those weren't needed.
 * Quintasan lost track of it
<BarkingFish> most likely not
<BarkingFish> it was just missing ; and a couple of spaces
<ScottK> So you'll need to fix the changelog entry (also lose the blank line(
<BarkingFish> ok
<ScottK> s)/(/
<debfx> [21:16:40] <debfx> Quintasan: please fix kde-runtime so the active patches aren't applied when dh_auto_install is executed
<debfx> [21:17:00] <debfx> also: W: kde-runtime-active-dbg: empty-binary-package
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> I see
<dacresni> why do the kipi pluginsrequire konquerer? 
<BarkingFish> which blank line, the one between the * and the two -  lines?
<Quintasan> debfx: You want me to revert the patches before calling dh_auto_install?
<debfx> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> Any particular reason for this?
 * Quintasan would like to know for future reference
<BarkingFish> ok, sorted, i've cleaned up the changelog, redoing the build now
 * Quintasan wonders why dh_strip doesnt work with runtime
<BarkingFish> brb, prepping food
<Quintasan> debfx: Any ideas on debug stripping? Adding dh_quilt_unpatch in override_dh_auto_install should do the trick for the first issue however I have no idea how to fix the stripping if it doesn't work that way
<debfx> Quintasan: otherwise you don't have a seperation, dh_auto_install rebuilds all files that have been modified
<BarkingFish> be back in about a half hour
<debfx> dacresni: they don't
<dacresni> i shouldn't have asked it in that manor 
<debfx> however kipi-plugins recommends konqueror
<debfx> the changelog says "Added konqueror as recommend because flickr-plugin needs it."
<dacresni> kipi automatically installs konkorer 
<dacresni> in kubuntu 
<dacresni> (natty)
<debfx> I'm not sure if that's true anymore
<dacresni> it doesn't in 
<dacresni> oneric
<dacresni> oh
<debfx> dacresni: yes, but you can remove it afterwards
<dacresni> they fixed it 
<dacresni> oh, thank
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
<Quintasan> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/119221 Should that fix the issue with the patches?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Well, you forgot to fix plasma-scriptengine-javascript-active.install
<rbelem> oh!
<rbelem> :/
<Quintasan> I fixed it but we have something else
<rbelem> sorry
<Quintasan> debug info stripping doesn't work for some reason
<rbelem> Quintasan, did you use that vim cmd?
<Quintasan> Nope, I was too lazy to go through the backlog
<Quintasan> :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, maybe we have to override dh strip
<debfx> Quintasan: something like dh_strip -Nkde-runtime-active --dbg-package=kde-runtime-dbg; dh_strip -pkde-runtime-active --dbg-package=kde-runtime-active-dbg
<Quintasan> That will require testing!
<rbelem> Quintasan, the cmd was in my idemtica
<debfx> Quintasan: that would unapply all patches
<debfx> and you need to have the active patches applied when calling dh_auto_install the second time
<rbelem> brb
<Quintasan> debfx: Well, the active patches remain applied after dh_auto_build, don't they?
<Quintasan> First I build the source with the normal patches
<Quintasan> unapply them
<Quintasan> apply active patches and build the source once again
<Quintasan> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/119227 IMO that should work unless I am mistaken with the patches still being applied after dh_auto_build
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Yes.  That one.
<ejat> anyone know y kontact 4.7.0 display this error : KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.
<ejat> The error was:
<ejat> Failed to fetch the resource collection.
<CIA-89> [kdeutils] Michal Zajac * 129 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> apachelogger: debcommit -R -r FTW!
<debfx> Quintasan: yes, that looks better
<BarkingFish> ok, it's all done, i'll see you in a bit, i need to eat right now.  back in about 20 odd minutes o
<BarkingFish> *or so
<ScottK> Great.
<Quintasan> debfx: Anything else before I commit?
<debfx> Quintasan: nope
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can you do the updated translation upload?
<CIA-89> [kde-runtime] Michal Zajac * 234 * debian/rules Fixed issue with wrong patches being applied when calling dh_auto_install and debug info stripping issues
<Quintasan> ScottK: I have absolutely no idea how do we do this but I think it's a good opportunity to learn
<DarkwingDuck> Woot! Sponsorship approved. 
<ScottK> See if you can stir apachelogger from his stupor to explain it.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be at UDS-P
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: Grats, same here
<DarkwingDuck> Yay!
 * Quintasan wonders if he can get visa on time
<DarkwingDuck> It'll be more then just me and Riddell then.
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Can you lend me your baton?
<rbelem> me too :D
<rbelem> afiestas, too
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan, I believe that Canonical will help you with that.
<Quintasan> Well, I already requested a letter of invitation
<rbelem> Quintasan, i think you dont need visa
<Quintasan> Why wouldn't I need one?
<rbelem> Quintasan, you are european
<Quintasan> rbelem: Earth to Rodrigo, we are talking about USA
<rbelem> europeans doest need visa
<Quintasan> News to me
<rbelem> Quintasan, check the embazy website
<Quintasan> AFAIR people from Poland always needed Visas
<rbelem> you dont need
 * Quintasan will call embassy tomorrow
<Quintasan> ScottK: Looks like I won't get to upload anything today, I have to go soon and it doesn't look like apachelogger is going to explain it anytime soon
<Quintasan> it being translation magic
<ScottK> OK.
 * rbelem googles for visa 
<debfx> hasn't apachelogger already uploaded kde-l10n?
<Quintasan> rbelem: You'd better stick +Poland there
<rbelem> oki
<apachelogger> debfx: yes
<apachelogger> debfx: and -fr needs a rebuild once l10n is in
<apachelogger> and what was it that Quintasan/ScottK wanted to have explained
<Quintasan> How do we deal with this translation stuff
<apachelogger> also I am buzz-y with the phonons
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is there to deal with?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Just put up a wiki page how to do it and everyone will be happy
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<apachelogger> just look at the wiki and everyone will be happy
<apachelogger> besides, there is also a README.source
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> Awesome
<Quintasan> It's already uploaded then?
 * Quintasan will do it next release to get his share of experience in l10n magic
<apachelogger> as requested by someone, like before other stuff was uploaded
<apachelogger> leading ot consequential FTBFS on -fr
<txwikinger> Riddell: Can bzr do submodules now?
<ScottK> Sure enough.  apachelogger did it already.
<ScottK> Doing smokeqt
<sheytan> apachelogger hey
<Quintasan> rbelem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_Waiver_Program
<rbelem> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_Waiver_Program
<Quintasan> rbelem: As you can seen, Poland is not included
<rbelem> :D
<rbelem> :/
 * Quintasan shrugs
<Quintasan> I never expected anything to change in USA in that department
<debfx> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/activitymanager_plugin_dummy.so': No such file or directory
 * debfx sighs once more
<Quintasan> What on Earth...
<Quintasan> President Obama promised that Poland would be added to the program, in a meeting with Polish President Bronislaw Komorowski in December 2010; however no date has been set for when Poland will be added.[9]
<Quintasan> rbelem: Something is still broken with runtime-active :/
<rbelem> why dont you have visa free?
<rbelem> what is broken?
<apachelogger> sheytan: lo
<Quintasan> rbelem: [22:02:54] <debfx> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/activitymanager_plugin_dummy.so': No such file or directory
<rbelem> o.O
<Quintasan> rbelem: Why don't we have no visa program? Don't ask me, ask USA
<rbelem> i will check that now
<sheytan> apachelogger do you know any  good and cheap hotel in Berlin near brandenburger tor?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> sheytan: you should talk to Blizzz
<sheytan> apachelogger: will do, thans :)
<rbelem> Quintasan, is poland part of europe union?
<Quintasan> Are you seriously asking this?
<Quintasan> Yes, Poland is in EU
<rbelem> yup :)
<sheytan> lol :D
<Quintasan> Since May 2004 I think
<Quintasan> Well, it doesn't matter at this point in time. If I won't get visa then I won't attend, that's all there is to it.
<rbelem> i got a visa for usa in less than a nonth
<Quintasan> You live in a country with a better bureaucracy then
<ScottK> shadeslayer got a visa last year. If he can do it, surely you can.
<ScottK> For visas it's the US bureaucracy you have to worry about.  Not Polish.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I can get a visa. The question is if I can get it within time
<rbelem> Quintasan, nope brazil is the most one
<rbelem> Quintasan,  it should be easier for polish get visa than brazilians
<rbelem> brb
 * Quintasan heads to bed
<Quintasan> Good night
<BarkingFish> Hi again, sorry about the delay, just wanted to give everything time to settle :)
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Did you update the debdiff in the bug?
<BarkingFish> no. I'll do that now
<BarkingFish> ok, the correct patch is up
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Looks decent.  Let's try it.
<BarkingFish> the blank line has gone, I've removed the info about damnfile.cpp since the changes weren't required, it looks good to fly
<BarkingFish> it builds ok here, I have a copy of it.
<ScottK> Missed the maintainer change.  I'll fix that.
<BarkingFish> did I? oh flipping heck.
 * BarkingFish facepalms
<ScottK> Also there's two spaces after the email address (the format is very picky - always use dch -i to at least get the initial skeleton)
<ScottK> Fixed.
<BarkingFish> If I'd not lost all the original changes when I repulled the source, I'd have been fine.
<BarkingFish> Panic does strange things to a person, ScottK :P
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Very good for a first effort.
<ScottK> With most people I'd still be explaining what a source package was at this point.
<BarkingFish> I'll settle in soon, it's just a new thing for me, a new way of doing stuff, and I'm taking a wee bit of time absorbing the changes.
<BarkingFish> The next thing I'd like to do once I've got the hang of the basics is learn how to package from scratch, i.e package something that's never been packaged.   This is something I didn't do with mandriva, everything there was just updating deps and stuff, and repackaging
<BarkingFish> I found out earlier that there's a package which needs redoing anyway, adobe's site is mentioning a security issue with flash 10.3.183, it's been updated to 10.3.183.7
<BarkingFish> iirc they released a security bulletin about it
<BarkingFish> sorry, not .7, .5
<BarkingFish> "Adobe recommends users of Adobe Flash Player 10.3.181.36 and earlier versions for Windows, Macintosh, Linux and Solaris update to Adobe Flash Player 10.3.183.5."
<BarkingFish> i think ours still needs updating though
<ScottK> That's one the Ubuntu security team will take care of.
<BarkingFish> ok. I wasn't sure, since I have 10.3.r183 - and I'd not seen an update in kpackagekit, it was issued by Adobe about 3 weeks ago
<ScottK> micahg: ^^^
<ScottK> He'll enlighten us.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/dammit/0~preview1-3ubuntu1 - Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<BarkingFish> :D
<ScottK> If you like fixing FTBFS, http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20110816-oneiric.html is a list of things that failed a rebuild test three weeks ago.  Most anything not marked superceded probably needs fixing.
<ScottK> BTW, that's not Kubuntu specific, so the best channel for that kind of work is #ubuntu-motu (I'm there as well).
<ScottK> For Kubuntu stuff we're uploading 4.7.1 now and it's just a matter of waiting for it all to build so we can test some more.
<BarkingFish> on phone, brb
<BarkingFish> again, sorry.  My house should become an automated phone exchange. 
<BarkingFish> Anyway, I'm pleased that my update got accepted, have you personally got anything else you want testing, ScottK?
<claydoh> omg!!!
<ScottK> What I'm working on is boost1.42 removal.
<claydoh> omg!!
<claydoh> I  might be able to go to uds!
<claydoh> omg!!
<ScottK> Which means I've got to get all the stuff that still uses it built against boost1.46 or removed.
<ScottK> claydoh: How'd that happen?
<BarkingFish> Do you have anymore packages that need build testing against oneiric?
<ScottK> Lost my list.  Give me a moment.
<claydoh> I got sponsorship
<BarkingFish> okies
<BarkingFish> <coffee
<claydoh> wow
<ScottK> Nice.
<claydoh> ScottK: so I got lucky somehow
<claydoh> someone somewhere suggested I apply, I forgot i had done so actually
<claydoh> whatamIgonnawear???
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> Something casual.
<claydoh> lol
 * claydoh goes off to calm down
<ScottK> BarkingFish: The remaining targets for boost-filesystem are smc, scenic, and plee-the-bear.
<BarkingFish> ok, all to build against oneiric?
<ScottK> Yep.
<BarkingFish> ok, I'll get started and keep you up as I go through
<ScottK> And then fix them when they are broken or declare them more trouble than it's worth.
<ScottK> Oh, one then left on dammit.
<BarkingFish> if they're basic, probably one or two minor errors, I'll see what I can do patchwise or change the code, whichever is the done thing with it.
<BarkingFish> Another one on dammit? Oh dammit.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: If you look at http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dammit.html and click on bugs, you'll see this fail to build problem is a problem there too.
<ScottK> So you should send your patch to Debian as well.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<ScottK> hola Riddell.
<Riddell> BarkingFish: did you chat about whatever you wanted to chat about yesterday?
<micahg> BarkingFish: I haven't seen a new flash yet, but we usually get updated pretty soon after release
<ScottK> BarkingFish: After boost-system, boost-program still has some reverse dependencies: vowpal-wabbit and glogg.
<BarkingFish> Riddell, yes I did. Turns out I'm nowhere near the standard for the group I wanted to join, so I'll stick to low level stuff for now until I'm better at my job.
<ScottK> Not sure how much you're up for.
<BarkingFish> ScottK, those need build testing too?
<ScottK> And then probably fixing.
<BarkingFish> ok, I'll see what come up from them.
<ScottK> If you find ones that need fixing, you can alse check if the Debian BTS has a patch already.  Sometime they do.
<ScottK> Don't redo stuff that someone else has already figured out.
 * rbelem is back
<BarkingFish> ok, well I'm in chat with #debian, while I'm dealing with them, I'll get started on the test build of smc
<debfx> micahg: are you aware of http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/09/07/what-the-diginotar-security-breach-means-for-qt-users-continued/ ?
<micahg> debfx: no, I was told that 4.7 used the system certs...I'll add these to my list, thanks
<debfx> micahg: it does but I guess every library that does certificate validating needs to blacklist the intermediate CA certs (which are cross-signed by other CAs)
<micahg> debfx: right, makes sense since ca-certs has no such functionality yet
<micahg> debfx: can you take care of oneiric?
<micahg> debfx: we're tracking this in bug 837557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 837557 in nss (Ubuntu Natty) "fraudulent DigiNotar certificate issuance" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837557
<debfx> micahg: didrocks wants to do a Qt upload tomorrow, I guess he can add that patch
<micahg> debfx: yeah, please let him know if you chat with him
<micahg> I'll try to catch him in the morning
<micahg> and assign him this task
<BarkingFish> ScottK, I've forwarded an email with the patch attached to the Debian bugs team, so hopefully it'll get sorted
<BarkingFish> holy cow. I can't watch that for too long.  I just did pull-lp-source smc and got my cursor whizzing across konsole plastering shedloads of dots all over it.
<BarkingFish> It's enough to send you cross eyed, and trigger an epileptic seizure for me :)
<debfx> yeah pull-*-source really likes to print dots
<BarkingFish> yeah, and make your eyes hurt too. Not fun to do it in konsole, maybe that needs fixing too, instead of having it print dots, have it count up a percentage of the package downloaded on screen
<BarkingFish> epilepsy and rapidly repeating images have a horrible habit of not going well together
<BarkingFish> the other course would be to include an option in pull-lp-source, such as --no-progressbar
<BarkingFish> ScottK, major problem
<BarkingFish> I can't build smc - one of the packages I need to install to do it is going 404 on the archive server
<BarkingFish> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ncurses/libtinfo5-dev_5.9-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<micahg> that package is gone in oneiric I think
<BarkingFish> well that makes a bugger of things, do we have anything to replace it?
<micahg> libtinfo-dev?
<BarkingFish> Apologies for the language by the way, it's a habit of mine.  If it gets too much, please feel free to kick me
<BarkingFish> micahg, where would I update that in the packaging layout?
<micahg> BarkingFish: debian/control or debian/control.in with a note in the changelog
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> !info libtinfo-dev
<ubottu> Package libtinfo-dev does not exist in natty
<BarkingFish> !info libtinfo-dev oneiric
<ubottu> libtinfo-dev (source: ncurses): developer's library for the low-level terminfo library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.9-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 204 kB
<BarkingFish> weird. the file is not mentioned in debian/control whatsoever
<BarkingFish> and there isn't a control.in file
<micahg> sounds like something's out of date
<BarkingFish> yeah, the question is, what? :)
<BarkingFish> sorry, i cut myself off there for a brief period.
<BarkingFish> could you repeat anything you said to me within the last 2 minutes or so please?
 * micahg said nothing
<micahg> ScottK: or debfx, you guys don't have stable release branches, right?
<debfx> micahg: for Qt? no
<micahg> debfx: ok, thanks
<BarkingFish> well this is confusing now.  I've just run kfind against the smc directory, searching for the text libtinfo5-dev, and it's not hit anything.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, ping
<BarkingFish> ScottK, I'm gonna hiccup on smc for now, until I can figure out why it's looking for something which it shouldn't be.
<yofel> could be a dep of a build-dep, where did that happen?
<BarkingFish> yofel, while I was building the package, it went looking for all the things to add to the cache so i could build it, I got the error I posted above about a package being missing
<BarkingFish> BarkingFish> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ncurses/libtinfo5-dev_5.9-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<BarkingFish> I can't find it in the control file, I've searched the entire directory with kfind for the name of the package, and scored a big zero
<BarkingFish> i'm getting more 404s too while building scenic
<BarkingFish> have we got any problems on the archive at all?
<yofel> BarkingFish: do you have a build-dep on ncurses or so?
<BarkingFish> in the control file, no.
<yofel> hm, package cache up to date?
<BarkingFish> yep
<BarkingFish> I'm missing a load of stuff on this build, I'll paste the output up
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684772/
<BarkingFish> there's roughly 8 or 9 404'd files in there
<yofel> are you *sure* your pbuilder package cache is up to date?
<yofel> libgnome-keyring0 i386 3.1.4-0ubuntu1 <- rather old
<yofel> !info libgnome-keyring0 oneiric
<ubottu> libgnome-keyring0 (source: libgnome-keyring): GNOME keyring services library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.90-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 56 kB, installed size 236 kB
<BarkingFish> well if it's not, how do I fix it? I only set the kit up 72 hours ago, how much has changed?
<yofel> BarkingFish: the archive changes as soon as someone upload something, for now run pbuilder update
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> this may fix the smc one too
<BarkingFish> it won't allow me to update it
<yofel> BarkingFish: in the kubuntu pbuilder hooks there's a hook that updates the cache every time you build something
<yofel> BarkingFish: sudo?
<BarkingFish> it seems I'd missed some steps which weren't mentioned when I set up
<BarkingFish> I tried sudo pbuilder update and it said there was no base.tgz, had I run pbuilder create?
<BarkingFish> I didn't know I had to
<yofel> BarkingFish: sudo -E ?
<BarkingFish> I'm running pbuilder create at the moment
<yofel> uh.. how did you run pbuilder build without setting it up first?
<BarkingFish> your guess is as good as mine
<yofel> BarkingFish: did you use sudo with or without -E ?
<BarkingFish> sudo without -E
<yofel> for pbuilder that makes a difference
<yofel> as without -E it ignores your ~/.pbuilderrc
<BarkingFish> when I've been building, all I've been doing is pbuilder-dist oneiric *whatever.dsc.here*
<BarkingFish> and it's been building
<yofel> BarkingFish: aaah, you're using pbuilder-dist
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: pong
<yofel> then run pbuilder-dist update
 * yofel doesn't use pbuilder-dist
<BarkingFish> too late now, I'm going through the create as I said
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> I'll sort it in a moment or three, whenever this finished
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Did you mail it to that bug?
<BarkingFish> yes
<ScottK> BarkingFish: You probably need to run pbuilder-dist oneiric update to update your packages list.
<BarkingFish> yep, looks like that's what it needed
<BarkingFish> I've got scenic on the move now, no 404s as of yet
<BarkingFish> just out of interest, how often should I be looking to update pbuilder-dist? once a day, a couple of times a week?
<yofel> whenever you get 404's - usually like every time before you build something
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> i hadn't had any 404s until today
<yofel> BarkingFish: see the hooks part on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment - there's a hook that runs apt-get update before every build
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<BarkingFish> night yofel 
<BarkingFish> sleep well
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-08
<ScottK> BarkingFish: How's it going?
<BarkingFish> poorly right now
<ScottK> Need assistance or still working through it?
<BarkingFish> still working through it, will need to sign off soon as it's aiming for 2am here
<BarkingFish> i'll have one last go on scenic, then it's quits for the night
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> dammit built on all architectures, so it's officially done. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/dammit/0~preview1-3ubuntu1
<BarkingFish> woohoo!
 * BarkingFish grabs a can of welch's grape soda out of his usb fridge to celebrate
<BarkingFish> ScottK, Scenic failed to build again, missing libv4l-dev, and it's not installing with all the other depends. I've installed the local package for natty, and that's not doing it.
<BarkingFish> myxzptlk
<ScottK> Add lib4l-dev to build-depends in debian/control
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> one moment
<ScottK> Then add a debian/changelog entry
<ScottK> Then debuild -S (to make an updated source package)
<ScottK> Then try to build that in pbuilder.
 * ScottK notices qtruby and goes to work on that.
<BarkingFish> can I just check, it's already at 1ubuntu1, moving it to oneiric, do I increment that to 1ubuntu2?
<BarkingFish> this will be my last try, it's gone 2am now
<BarkingFish> ScottK ^^
<BarkingFish> I'll get this done, then I really have got to get to bed.
<ScottK> Yes
<BarkingFish> I'll increment it anyway, just to test the build. if it's wrong, i'll fix it later :)
<BarkingFish> Oh ok
<ScottK> dch -i should do that for you
<BarkingFish> it did, but I wasn't sure if it was right or not, because it marked the change for natty :)
<ScottK> If you're on natty, building for natty is the debchange default.
<BarkingFish> aha
<ScottK> The revision numbering heuristics are (generally) independent of the release.
<BarkingFish> I have to change that once I'm doing the entry though
<BarkingFish> i gotta admit, dch -i is easier than manually formatting the changelog :)
<BarkingFish> it's picked up libv4l-dev this time
<BarkingFish> i just saw the GET while it was building
<ScottK> qtruby uploaded
<ScottK> Progress.
<ScottK> Doing perlqt now.
<BarkingFish> another failure. it's moaning about something else nwo
<BarkingFish> *now
<BarkingFish> configure: error: Not all gstreamer plugins installed
<BarkingFish> make: *** [debian/stamp-autotools] Error 1
<ScottK> Probably another missing build-depends.
<BarkingFish> it's mentioning a missing plugin called v4lsrc
<BarkingFish> !info v4lsrc
<ubottu> Package v4lsrc does not exist in natty
<BarkingFish> !info v4lsrc oneiric
<ubottu> Package v4lsrc does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> right, I'm gonna sleep on this, Scott.  It's 2.22am, and frankly, I need to get some rest
<ScottK> Doing smokekde.
<BarkingFish> Thanks for the help with dammit, I really appreciate getting my foot in the door :)
<ScottK> BarkingFish: OK.  Have a good night.
<BarkingFish> I will, don't you worry :P
<BarkingFish> see ya
<ScottK> Anyone remember why we didn't package mobipocket?
<ScottK> Doing kdeadmin
<ScottK> Dear apachelogger, please upload stuff after you wake up.
<ScottK> Doing kdepim
<ScottK> Done.
<micahg> ScottK: I'm sure you're aware you have a bunch of arm failures for kde stuff
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> It's inevitable unless we want to wait the 12 hours it takes kde4libs to build on arm to upload the next package.
<ScottK> Soyuz build-dep handling FTW.
<micahg> ah, it's archive skey
<micahg> *skew
<ScottK> Depends on how you look at it.
<ScottK> I look at it as Soyuz being unable to handle common situations automatically and so it fails the build when it should really do better.
<micahg> ScottK: ah, it should be depwait, but it's not
<ScottK> It should more properly be bd-uninstallable, but that's not impelemented in Soyuz.
<micahg> couldn't you just depends on kdelibs5-dev >= VER instead of Breaks < VER? or it it not really a depends?
<ScottK> It would fall over anyway.
<micahg> oh, there are multiple ones...
<ScottK> OEM services doesn't need it, so it's not an LP priority for Soyuz development.
<micahg> is there a bug filed at least?
<micahg> this is a common situation as you mentioned
<ScottK> I don't know.
<ScottK> I know that the Soyuz developers, back when there was such a thing, were well aware of it.
<ScottK> Doing kdeaccessibility
<ScottK> kdegames too
<ScottK> kdepim-runtime.
<ScottK> kdemultimedia
<ScottK> pykde
<wgrant> ScottK, micahg: Solving archive skew dependencies is not trivial.
<micahg> wgrant: I have faith in you :)
<wgrant> It requires us to regularly load the indices and run a full apt resolver for every depwait build.
<ScottK> Having bd-uninstallable like Debian owuld help.
<wgrant> And, well, there is no us any more.
<ScottK> That's the biggest problem.
<wgrant> Right, same thing.
<wgrant> Difficult for us, because we have so many more builds and many archives.
<ScottK> So just do it for the primary archive.
<wgrant> The primary archive?
<wgrant> There will soon be dozens.
<ScottK> The Ubunt uone.
<wgrant> An Ubuntu special case is unlikely to be prioritised.
<wgrant> However, Ubuntu could do this through the API.
<ScottK> Yes.  I hear that supporting Ubuntu is a priority for LP, except when it actually requires something to be done.
<ScottK> (not blaming you)
<wgrant> Heh, indeed.
<ScottK> Would it really be possible to achieve automatic retries of bd-uninstallable packages through the API?
<wgrant> Sure. There are API methods to identify failed builds, read logs, and retry builds.
<wgrant> Then you just need to plug that into edos-debcheck or whatever Debian uses now.
<wgrant> I wonder if that code is around somewhere.
<scar[w]> does kde4's replacement for kicker have a specific name? (wikipedia only shows plasma)
<bambee> morning
<agateau> scar[w]: replacement can be called a "Plasma panel" I think
<agateau> scar[w]: the panel being a container for plasma applets
<scar[w]> thank you, want to used the correct terms when submitting bugs
<apachelogger> ScottK, debfx: question: where do you track what is uploaded and what is not?
<debfx> apachelogger: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm gives you an overview
<debfx> didrocks: has micahg talked to you about the diginotar qt patch?
<apachelogger> why you no use software to track actual uploads?
<apachelogger> not landing in lp
<apachelogger> on a related note
<apachelogger> why you no use software  to upload all the stuff at once?
<didrocks> debfx: yeah, I already fixed it yesterday when I saw the blog post btw :) it will be in today's upload (just after unity-2d is uploaded)
<debfx> ah, great :)
<debfx> apachelogger: if only all packages were properly reviewed
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> easy
<apachelogger> introduce a review state
<apachelogger> so one core-dev reviews, the other takes care of upload and rebuilds where necessary
 * apachelogger thinks a uscan'd list of core packages would also be good
<debfx> apachelogger: I don't see the advantage of a batch upload. once you've reviewed a package you can just upload it
<apachelogger> except you need to update changelog, debcommit, build source package and upload source package
<apachelogger> that said, of course the person doing uploads can go ahead and do reviewing should they run out of reviewed packags
<apachelogger> major advantage is that reviewing can be done independently of whether we can upload or not
<apachelogger> i.e. reviewing can be concurrent with packaging AND uploading
<debfx> when are you not able to upload packages?
<debfx> due to limited upload bandwidth?
<apachelogger> debfx: for example, also when frozen, also when not everything is packaged yet
<apachelogger> some packager updates kde4libs -> core dev could immediately review while some packager continues with kdepimlibs
<apachelogger> when some packager is done and everything is tested some other core dev starts uploading kde4libs while core dev is still reviewing
<apachelogger> chances are that core dev will be done reviewing before some other core dev is done uploading
<apachelogger> so we'd have buffers on each side of the pipeline
<apachelogger> and reviewing would become a non-blocking task for the better part
<debfx> you can upload all of kde sc even when kdelibs isn't built yet
<debfx> they will just fail to build and we need a script to retry those anyway
<apachelogger> debfx: not building!
<apachelogger> debfx: packaging!
<apachelogger> lemme make you a graphic :P
 * apachelogger constantly gets distracted
<apachelogger> good lord kdeartwork is fat
<apachelogger> debfx: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/17X0nfJFv-bNCHI3GFYpta2Om3pCt3x15gMKxdwuI2SQ/edit?hl=en_US
<debfx> yeah, I just think that not being able to directly upload after reviewing doesn't happen very often
<apachelogger> debfx: so what is the workflow you have in mind?
<debfx> apachelogger: I think our current workflow is fine except that the wiki is a bad place to track who is working on what
<debfx> because clicking the edit button, scrolling to the package you want and saving the whole thing is very inconvenient
<apachelogger> debfx: but our current workflow is totally non-concurrent :S
<apachelogger> debfx: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/17X0nfJFv-bNCHI3GFYpta2Om3pCt3x15gMKxdwuI2SQ/edit?hl=en_US
<apachelogger> even the graphic shows why that is bad :P
<shadeslayer> hallo everyone
<bulldog98> hi
<shadeslayer> i won't be available for the next 10 days, should i like send a email to kubuntu devel? 
<bulldog98> lp spams masivly I got ~200 mails of lp because of my packages
<bulldog98> would make sense
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: heh, say hi to rosseta 
 * bulldog98 wants lp to stop spaming each and everyone
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: who is community council?
 * bulldog98 closes the poll
<nigelb> bulldog98: You mean, who's in the community council?
<bulldog98> nigelb: yeah, but  I already found the lp page
<bulldog98> Riddell: do you have time for a meeting at 10 pm 13th of september?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes should be fine
 * bulldog98 finalises it than
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: pad.lv/~kubuntu-council i think
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: invite everyone who is in that team
<shadeslayer> ScottK: pokety poke
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you mean lp.net/~kubuntu-council i think :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: copy paste that link into yer browser
<shadeslayer> and see the magic
<shadeslayer> pad.lv is the launchpad url shortner service thingy like bit.ly and goo.gl
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ever setup debian using the buisness card ISO ?
 * shadeslayer is lost in the setup
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Nope.  Sorry.
<ScottK> apachelogger: We've just been coordinating on IRC.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah alright
<ScottK> debfx: Did you make any progress with Quintasan_ on -runtime?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please do some uploading.  Everything to the left of pimlibs (except korundum and perlkde) is already uploaded.
<debfx> ScottK: yes, but it still needs fixing
<ScottK> OK.  
<debfx> the install files need to be updated now that active is actually separated 
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.
<debfx> how did that even end up in the archive? 
<apachelogger> ScottK: I did artwork and then ended up being busy with phonon stuff again
<apachelogger> it is madness really
<ScottK> Come on, we need to get this done.
 * ScottK does marble
<shadeslayer> btw here's the qtwebkit log : http://cl.ly/1p1t411J2g0a2l1b0t1w
<ScottK> Now libkexiv2
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We want to update, I'm reasonably sure.  Please make an FFe.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right, but what all info am i supposed to provide, Riddell and apachelogger tested the package and they said the upgrade went fine, i'll also attach the qtwebkit log, anything else?
<ScottK> Build logs.  
<ScottK> Any notable changes in the packaging.
<ScottK> Also noting that it fixes a beta 1 bug is good (Riddell's form thing)
<shadeslayer> ok, i'll file the FFe then
<shadeslayer> yep
<ScottK> apachelogger: I have to thank you for pointing out debcommit -r -R.  For once someone made a tool that actually does exactly what I want.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can we have some bug numbers for bugs it fixes?
<ScottK> Not sure if they actually got filed or not.
<CIA-63> [klettres] Michal Zajac * 10 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> Doing kalgebra
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think they're mentioned in the git log
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but no one will go back and close them based on that.
<shadeslayer> ah, you mean launchpad bugs
<shadeslayer> i'll have a look
<shadeslayer> most of them seem to be related to arora
<ScottK> apachelogger: Suitably magical.  I'll try that too.
<bulldog98> we need to get the rekonq beta into oneiric
<bulldog98> I can do the stuff tomorrow if needed, but I won’t have time today
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ opinion?
<ScottK> bulldog98: What's their schedule for a final release?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: please make sure that it works with the webkit from my ppa
<bulldog98> ScottK: ask in #rekonq
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: it does, since I use that :)
<ScottK> bulldog98: If you want it in, that's information that'll be needed.
<shadeslayer> especially stuff like flash, rendering of sites like youtube, ubuntu.com, kubuntu.org, kde.org etc
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I don’t use flash, but you can do a git clone kde:rekonq and build and test
<shadeslayer> i already use trunk rekonq in neon ;)
<shadeslayer> and it wfm
<ScottK> bulldog98: To get an upgrade this late in the cycle, someone will have to be found to do that kind of testing on it.
<bulldog98> ScottK: the problem is my internet speed, but I can do that stuff
<ScottK> bulldog98: Excellent.
<bulldog98> ScottK: I’ll do that tomorrow, since I have to go in about 30min
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you by chance have a machine running debian sid?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not at the moment.  I generally do stuff in a chroot on an Ubuntu system.
<ScottK> What do you need?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: a sources.list for upgrading to debian sid
<ScottK> You can get that by loging into a pbuilder chroot.
<ScottK> s/loging/logging/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "You can get that by logging into a pbuilder chroot."
<shadeslayer> looks like this : http://paste.kde.org/119503/
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<ScottK> That looks right.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's up with the indi-apogee package in Ninjas?  There's nothing private about it, so please either delete it or copy it to a public PPA.
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that package needs sponsoring/uploading
<ScottK> Doing korundum.
<shadeslayer> should i put that that on revu?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  How about copy it to staging.
<ScottK> (or your PPA)
<shadeslayer> i'll copy it to my ppa
<ScottK> Then delete it from Ninjas please.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’ll try that tomorrow
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: also try commenting on a bug in staging.launchpad.net
<ScottK> doing perlkde
 * ScottK notices no one else is uploading and pokes at apachelogger, Quintasan, and debfx (although if they are still sorting -runtime, that's no doubt more important)
<ScottK> Looking at webdev
<shadeslayer> wth
<micahg> debfx: didrocks already had the patch :)
<ScottK> sdk now.
<ScottK> Doing gwenview
<ScottK> Now konsole.
 * ScottK sighs at the lack of participation.
<ScottK> apachelogger: dchr is nice too.
<shadeslayer> alright guys, cya in 8 days :)
<yofel> @_@ - core crash
<didrocks> ScottK: sorry, the unity-2d releases is segfaulting, and no more dx guys, I'll have to delay the Qt upload for tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.
<didrocks> sorry again, but EINMIDDLEOFTWOTEAMS :-)
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> We're still uploading KDE 4.7.1 (since no one is helping me), so it's fine.
<ScottK> I'd rather finish that first anyway.
<didrocks> ScottK: urgh, good luck with that!
<ScottK> Only 33 packages to go.
<yofel> ScottK: I'll upload wallpapers and artwork if you didn't yet
<ScottK> apachelogger managed to upload artwork.
<ScottK> I think wallpapers still needs doing.
<yofel> ah, he didn't update bzr though
<yofel> right, artwork is up
<ScottK> yofel: Almost all the ovals to the right of libkipi need uploading: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<ScottK> I've been deleting stuff from ninjas as it's uploaded, so anything still there is fair game.
<yofel> ScottK: I hacked a branch overview together a short while ago that I was looking at just now http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/bzrstat/
<ScottK> Nice.
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 120 * debian/changelog releasing 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
<yofel> refreshes every ~10m
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/changelog releasing 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> oh yeah
<Quintasan> ScottK: Fixing runtime
<Quintasan> debfx: ping
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> That's critical.
<Quintasan> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/119599 <- any other files that are missing?
<Quintasan> rbelem: ^ you forgot to remove active files from the "classical" kde-runtime.install
<Quintasan> Oh wait, now that parallel building works I can build the crap out of it
<debfx> Quintasan: yes, I'll fix it
<Quintasan> debfx: I can just push it now
<Quintasan> debfx: Or well, I won't get in your way, if there is anything else wrong, let me know
 * Quintasan cries from joy
<Quintasan> IT'S ALIVE
<CIA-130> [klettres] Michal Zajac * 10 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
 * Quintasan forgot to push
 * Quintasan looks at kstars
<Quintasan> Actually not
<Quintasan> ScottK: Care to do kstars?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not now.  Doing $WORK and fixing a security bug in quassel
<ScottK> BTW, anyone using a quasselcore: If it's crashing, disable CTCP until you get the fix.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Hmm, I'll do it then, it's just uploading that takes TIME
<Quintasan> yofel: ^^
<ScottK> Yes, but you can prepare the next one while that's uploading.
<yofel> Quintasan: kstars: can do if you want, quassel: I already patched my core
<BarkingFish> ScottK, what is the procedure for rebuilding and fixing a package which has a missing build depend, when it's already published and in use by people?  Can the package still be updated to ensure the depend gets installed at the same time?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> yofel: Cool, please do kstars
<ScottK> Usually what causes this is that some other build-dep used to depend on the missing one and so it worked before, but only because of the indirect connection.
<ScottK> So making a new revision that adds it explicitly and updating the package is the general solution.
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: If it's in oneiric then you just update it and ask someone to upload it, if it is in natty or older then you will have to do what we call SRU
<BarkingFish> great, I've got one I need to rebuild, since it's a pain in the backside.   Sweethome3d needs the sun-java6-jre, but it doesn't install it when you install the program, but it doesn't install it if it doesn't find it
<BarkingFish> Quintasan, It's in natty
<Quintasan> I think it's SRU then
<yofel> BarkingFish: it doesn't work with openjdk?
<BarkingFish> yofel, no
<yofel> :/
<Quintasan> debfx: Actually there is another missing file ->http://paste.kde.org/119611
<BarkingFish> It specifically asks for the sun java6 jre
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Wait, it's not a missing build-depend, it's a missing Depend :)
 * yofel wonders what'll happen when we stop having sun-java in the archive...
<yofel> well, partner
<Quintasan> Build-Depends are installed when (obviously) building the source code and Depends are installed when the user wants to install the software we package
 * Quintasan would actually name the field Runtime-Depends
<debfx> Quintasan: yep, I've uploaded runtime
<BarkingFish> Quintasan, sorry, my mistake.  Either way, what do I do with it?
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Well, you need to update the packaging, submit a SRU bug to Launchpad with a debdiff and subscribe ubuntu-sru I believe
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<BarkingFish> ok
<yofel> BarkingFish: also, it has to be fixed in oneiric before you do the SRU
<yofel> (usually)
<Quintasan> debfx: Thanks!
<CIA-130> [parley] Michal Zajac * 18 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
<BarkingFish> ok yofel, so in which order do I go about this?  I need to get the source for it, but do I fix it and package it for oneiric first, then fix natty, or what?
<BarkingFish> Also, what exactly do I fix, since it's not a build-depend
<yofel> first devel release, then stable
<yofel> BarkingFish: you add it to the Depends: of the binary package
<yofel> although I'm not too sure about java stuff
<BarkingFish> where am I likely to find that in the source tree?  
<yofel> debian/control
<BarkingFish> oh ok then
<BarkingFish> np
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: also, join #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-devel
<Quintasan> #ubuntu-packaging is also good place to hang out
<ScottK> BarkingFish: What package are we talking about?
<Quintasan> ScottK: sweethome3d
<Quintasan> Where the hell is bulldog98
<Quintasan> He was supposed to delete his branches which we merged
<Quintasan> Parley uploaded
<BarkingFish> ScottK, sweethome3d
<BarkingFish> last release was sweethome3d_3.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1
<ScottK> If it really needs sun java, it needs to get moved to multiverse.
<yofel> Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+activereviews doesn't show any 4.7.1 stuff from him anymore
<BarkingFish> ScottK, ok, well I'm rebuilding it for oneiric now, will debdiff it and put it up for review, then rebuild it for natty once I know it's ok
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/changelog relasing 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
<yofel> bah, typo
<Quintasan> Krap
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> On a second thought. I'll upload one more thing
 * Quintasan takes kturtle
<yofel> kstars up
<CIA-130> [kturtle] Michal Zajac * 12 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> kturtle up
 * Quintasan goes off to bed
<Quintasan> Good night
 * debfx takes kdenetwork
<debfx> Quintasan: interesting, kde-runtime ftbfs on the archive buildds but builds fine locally
<debfx> Patch kubuntu-mobile-04-Ported-the-new-plugin-system-to-active-development-4.patch does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell
<Riddell> hola
<BarkingFish> I've got to find some way of patching pull-lp-source so it doesn't keep printing those +++ signs while it's downloading stuff
<BarkingFish> it's got to the stage with some packages where I have to minimise konsole while I'm doing it
<yofel> BarkingFish: I think /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntutools/archive.py line 312 is to blame for the dots (and the while loop it's in)
<BarkingFish> what I want to do is basically add a command line option, like --hide-progress or something, just to switch off those crosses and their annoying nauseating repetitiveness
<yofel> well, pull-*-source just use  pull() from the SourcePackage class in ubuntutools
<yofel> so you'll have to add it there
<BarkingFish> surely a progress counter like [50%] or something like that would be easier
<BarkingFish> and less dangerous
<yofel> currently it looks like they download the files in 10KiB chunks and print a dot for each chunk o.O
<yofel> which is crazy if you download something like oxygen-icons...
<BarkingFish> yeah, or the entire sun-java6-jre
<BarkingFish> which filled 12 screens with nothing but ...
<yofel> well, start by filing a bug against ubuntu-dev-tools
<BarkingFish> ok
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<BarkingFish> ScottK, hi if you're about.  Just a quick note on one of the rebuilds against oneiric, plee-the-bear is physically beyond help.  I just tried to build it, it got to 16% and stopped dead - so many errors in the code I can't even begin to number them all.  At first glance, I'd declare this "life extinct".
<BarkingFish> I've got I'd say, probably in excess of 40 compile errors just in the first 16% of the build
<BarkingFish> yofel - instead of filing it as a bug, I've started off by asking it as a question on the launchpad, as it says these can be turned into bugs later.
<BarkingFish> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+question/170609
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-09
<bkerensa> Hi
 * bkerensa was wondering how to go about getting some Kubuntu discs and other stuff for our loco booths?
<valorie> hmmm, riddell is usually the one to ping about that, and I don't see him about
<bkerensa> kk
<ScottK> Doing kdeplasma-addons
<ScottK> kdetoyw
<ScottK> s
<ScottK> Now blinken
<ScottK> Now Cantor
<ScottK> (starting to sound like reindeer names)
<ScottK> Now ksnapshot (not a reindeer)
<micahg> it's to take pictures of the reindeer packages :)
<ScottK> Only 22 left.
<ScottK> I think that's all I'm good for tonight.
<bambee> morning
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan_, debfx 
 * debfx pokes back
<rbelem> debfx, i think that kde-runtime buildsystem is changing one of the files that the plasma active patches changes
<rbelem> debfx, are you working on that?
<debfx> rbelem: no, I'm not but I'm happy to upload a fix if you have one
<rbelem> debfx, i dont have one yet, but i will work to fix that
<debfx> why does the build system change source files? and why does it work when building locally?
<debfx> either quilt is more string on the archive builders or there is a bug
<debfx> s/string/strict/
<kubotu> debfx meant: "either quilt is more strict on the archive builders or there is a bug"
<rbelem> :/ it works here either
<rbelem> debfx, do you know who can we poke about that?
<rbelem> it just built fine here :-/ and i manage to quilt pop -a after the build
<debfx> rbelem: nope, you could add some debugging stuff and push it to a ppa
<debfx> like calling quilt with -v
<rbelem> debfx, hum... i didnt think about the ppa
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> nice i will do that right now
<ScottK> Looking at kalzium.
<ScottK> Still plenty of 4.7.1 to upload.
<ScottK> Now kamera
<ScottK> Now ksaneplugin
<debfx> apachelogger: now with watch file scanning: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm
<ScottK> Looking at kanagram
<ScottK> kbruch
<ScottK> kcolorchooser
<ScottK> kdegraphics-mobipocket
<Sput> huh. why don't I find a file /etc/NetworkManager/VPN/nm-vpnc-service.name after installing network-manager-vpnc, even thoug dpkg -L claims the file is part of the package?
<ScottK> Which release?
<ScottK> cyphermox_: Any idea where network-manager-vpnc-kde went?  We seem to be missing it in oneiric.
<ScottK> Sput: If I install the package, I have it, so no idea.
<ScottK> kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer
<debfx> ScottK: everything collapsed into plasma-widget-nm
<ScottK> debfx: Then the recommends of network-manager-vpnc need updating.
<ScottK> cyphermox_: ^^^ Can you take care of this?
<debfx> network-manager-openvpn also needs to be updated
<ScottK> debfx: Can you help with 4.7.1 uploading.  Still 14 to go and frankly I'm getting tired of it.
<cyphermox_> ScottK: i saw networkmanagement dropped those, afaict
<ScottK> cyphermox_: Can you fix the recommends then?
<ScottK> Doing kdegraphics-thumbnailers
<cyphermox_> ScottK: it was recommends? I thought those were build by plasma-widget-networkmanagement before
<cyphermox_> ScottK: I can certainly look at it, will see how far I get
<ScottK> cyphermox_: They were, buth they were recommended by network-manager-vpnc and network-manager-openvpn, so they need updating.
<cyphermox_> oh
<cyphermox_> I think I see what's wrong, debian didn't have these recommends so it may have been dropped
<Riddell> hmm, all my KDE apps are crashing
<Riddell> something about QCursor
<ScottK> Riddell: One oneiric?
<Riddell> on oneiric yes
<ScottK> New Qt isn't built yet, so something KDE 4.7.1 related I'd guess.
<cyphermox_> ScottK: network-manager-vpnc-kde is still recommended by network-manager-vpnc, but nothing provides it
<ScottK> cyphermox_: Yes.  Exactly.  That's why n-w-vpnc should recommend p-w-nm instead.
<cyphermox_> ok
<ScottK> same with -openvpn
<cyphermox_> but shouldn't p-w-nm already be installed anyway?
<cyphermox_> (not that it changes that the recommends need updating)
<ScottK> Yes, but if you install network-manager-vpnc as it is, it'll pull in the Gnome one.
<ScottK> Since it's an alternate recommends.
<cyphermox_> oh, right
<cyphermox_> wondering if I can pull in the latest 0.9.0 tarballs at the same time
<ScottK> I've got no opinion on that.
<ScottK> Riddell: We've not had other reports of trouble.  Not sure what to tell you.
<Riddell> it might be due to me playing around with my libbz2 install come to think of it, I guess kdelibs uses that somewhere
<Riddell> installing suse libraries on an ubuntu system might make things crash
<ScottK> That might have something to do with it.
<ScottK> debfx: Also, it looks like you might have neglected to update bzr when you uploaded kdenetwork...
<Sput> ScottK: yeah, dunno, I also installed the plasma widget, but the file didn't appear
<Sput> (by now I've just copied the one installed by pptp and s/pptp/vpnc/g'd)
<Sput> I've also installed n-m-v-kde fwiw
<debfx> ScottK: fixed
<Riddell> nepomuk strigi search is failing for me since KDE 4.7.0 was installed (on natty, now on oneiric), does it work for others?
<Sput> by the way, is it possible to install a more recent kernel in kubuntu natty without breaking other things? .38 can't resume on a T410
<Sput> at least not on mine
<jussi> Sput: sure ie
<jussi> is
<jussi> I have 39 at work
<Sput> jussi: self-compiled, or is there a PPA or something?
<Sput> I'm new to binary distros :)
<jussi> if you go to #ubuntu-kernel and ask nicely they will tell you the PPA location
<Sput> k, thx
<jussi> or wait till monday and Ill go to work and tell you
<nigelb> jussi: 39?
<jussi> nigelb: yeah, think so. fixes most of my x problems. DOnt actually remember.
<jussi> Twas an RC.
<nigelb> ah, kernel rev
<Sput> jussi, well, just googling for "kubuntu kernel ppa" helped, I wonder why I didn't get that idea earlier :)
<jussi> Sput: :D
<jussi> Sput: your new to the binary ways
<Sput> jussi: mmmh, or not. webpage claims .39 is the newest for natty, but apt-get install linux just installs .38
<jussi> Sput: did you apt-get update ?
<Sput> yep
<jussi> hrm, I thought it was linux-image but I am tired and confused right now, so could be way off the beaten track
<Sput> yeah, that's also the "newest version" with .38
<jussi> right....
<jussi> Riddell: !!!! :D
<Sput> ah, the comments say that too
<Sput> ppa:canonical-kernel-team is recommended
<jussi> well then :)
<Sput> meh, that too only ships .38
<Sput> ah well :)
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<cyphermox_> ScottK: working on the updates, vpnc is ready, but it will take a day or two to get the others done (because I'll update to 0.9.0 were required, since it fixes translatability of strings for the gnome ui bits)
<ScottK> cyphermox_: No rush.  Just need to make sure it's fixed for release.
<cyphermox_> yup
 * Quintasan looks at kwordquiz
<CIA-130> [kwordquiz] Michal Zajac * 6 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1
 * ScottK goes for kross-interpreters
<rbelem> debfx, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages
<rbelem> Quintasan, ^
<rbelem> it failed in amd64 o.O
<rbelem> but worked with i386
<rbelem> wierd
 * rbelem goes to lunch
<muntiKubu> why is krita dependent on kspread?
<muntiKubu> seems redundant if I have libreoffice?
<muntiKubu> if ever it needs a spreadsheet? which makes no sense
<ScottK> rbelem, Quintasan, debfx: lamont suggest trying to build locally using the sbuild in use on the buildds: bzr branch lp:~lamont/launchpad-buildd/chroot-scripts; chroot-scripts/make-chroot.sh -d oneiric --lp
<ScottK> muntiKubu: We really haven't done much with koffice this cycle.  We're mostly waiting for Calligra to have a release.
<muntiKubu> ScottK: I just want krita not kspread
<ScottK> I don't know enough about koffice myself to know if there's a good reason for it to be that way or not.
<muntiKubu> ScottK never mind, thanks anyway, 
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: do you have insight if we have someone from upstream Qt and KDE attend UDS? other than alex that is
<ScottK> I don't.
<afiestas> apachelogger: I'm not good enough for you?
<afiestas> u.U
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger touches afiestas inappropriately to demonstrate his love
<apachelogger> afiestas: I was just thinking ... if no other upstream has announced their attendance yet, we should identify a topic that should act as primary "theme" for UDS and invite someone from upstream who works on related stuff
<ScottK> rbelem: I would try uploading another package to your PPA.  This time swap around the series files so the active patches are used on the first build and the base set of patches is used on the second.
<apachelogger> like last uds it would have been good to have one of the active consiprer on site to give them a beatin etc ^^
<afiestas> well rbelem is comming too
<afiestas> I consider him upstream too :p
<apachelogger> no one considers me upstream
 * apachelogger waves fist
<afiestas> last uds we had an active developer ? who?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it would have been cool if we had one
<ScottK> afiestas: You were our Active expert.
<afiestas> ScottK: well expert... I did what I could xD
<ScottK> afiestas: You did great.
<afiestas> though if you find Active important I can prepare myself better this time
<ScottK> Now if rbelem can just make kde-runtime build we could have something ...
<ScottK> I think we do.
<afiestas> Is Kubuntu tablet going to be released with 11.10 ?
<ScottK> Depends on rbelem fixing -runtime.
<ScottK> (No pressure)
<apachelogger> and ScottK making someone do the image :P
<ScottK> Sure.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is broken with runtime?
<ScottK> apachelogger: FTBFS.  Weird patching problem.
 * apachelogger has a serious concern about all the versions we are supposed to maintain
<apachelogger> ScottK: meh
<afiestas> what's wrong with runtime?
<ScottK> See the build log.  It's very mysterious (and not related to the upstream code) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1/+build/2773959/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.kde-runtime_4%3A4.7.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<afiestas> rolf, quassel sent the last 5 msg in a row
<afiestas> ScottK: can't find the error in there
<afiestas> runtime seems to be installing stuff?
<ScottK> It's some kind of weird patch issue.
<ScottK> It works fine locally which is why it's hard to figure out.
<afiestas> ScottK: what is FTBFS?
<ScottK> failed to build from source.
<afiestas> from where can I get a list of patches for that kde-runtime?
<afiestas> iirc active is using a "forked" kde-runtime isn't it?
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> So we build once with regular runtime and then build again with the active patches.
<ScottK> afiestas: Are you on Kubuntu and if so, which release?
<afiestas> ScottK: I'm not but I'm already downloading beta1
<ScottK> Once you're on that, apt-get source kde-runtime will get you this package.
<afiestas> woudn't be better to have kde-runtime-active or something like that?
<debfx> yeah adding a kde-runtime-active source package with the same upstream tarball would be a good workaround :)
<debfx> and would also rule out the possibility that active patches leak into the non-active package
<ScottK> I had a hunch about it which I just uploaded to my PPA.
<ScottK> We should know in a bit if I was right.
<afiestas> in theory, kubuntu will be updating to minor versions right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<afiestas> I pushed a couple of important patches that will be released with 4.7.2
<afiestas> one of them basically makes "INotify" work for KDE
<afiestas> (makes KDirWatch work in Kernel 3.0)
<apachelogger> oh, it was broken?
<apachelogger> afiestas: oneiric ought to ship with .2 IIRC
<afiestas> apachelogger: it was unless your kernel is named 3.0.0
<afiestas> if it is 3.0, then it was
<apachelogger> ic
<debfx> apachelogger: .2 release is after FinalFreeze
<apachelogger> who made up that ridiciolous schedule?
<afiestas> then you may want to backport those 2 patches I'm talking about
<afiestas> let me check the commits
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  It'll ship with .1
<ScottK> We just miss.
<apachelogger> not even if we upload after tagging?
<ScottK> No.
<afiestas> kde-runtime: b50bbd77572a2e20709fbb40274aface8314b4eb and d769c74a5cab576e124666174a0b2bc5e2af8cde
<afiestas> kdelibs: 7df5a79fb9f09e4a4a80cd541cc478b5fa6df00f
<ScottK> We might upload to -proposed before release.
<afiestas> they both are quite annoying
<ScottK> yofel_: ^^^ can you cherrypick those and commit them in bzr?
<apachelogger> ScottK: that'd be an option
<ScottK> Someone should upload 4.6.5 to natt-proposed.
<afiestas> o cool kubuntu images are now hybrid
 * afiestas happy :D
<apachelogger> hybrid of what?
<afiestas> usb/cd
<afiestas> dd is enough to put them in a usb
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> OK.  It's a quilt/dh_quilt problem.
<rbelem> afiestas, :-D
<rbelem> ScottK, do you have an idea what the runtime problem could be?
<ScottK> It's not the patch.  See my ppa.  I shifted it around and it failed on a different patch.
<rbelem> ScottK, same on my ppa
<rbelem> o.O weird
<debfx> rbelem, ScottK: so what do you think about separating the kde-runtime/-active source packages?
<ScottK> Give me a few minutes here.
<ScottK> I think I might have a solution.
<ScottK> I agree that's a good fallback.
 * rbelem nods
 * afiestas going to install kubuntu beta, and then going jogging
<ScottK> Uploaded another try to my PPA.
<afiestas> always surprised to see how well and fast kubuntu installs :)
 * rbelem pokes ScottK 
<ScottK> rbelem: It's trying to do the build twice https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79453330/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.kde-runtime_4%3A4.7.1-0ubuntu1%2Bppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> That's why the patching fails, I think.
<ScottK> I think I have it figured.
<Riddell> apachelogger: fregl maybe?
 * rbelem looks
<rbelem> ScottK, so we just need to remove from the series-active the patches that are alrady applied?
<ScottK> I think I got it.
<ScottK> Give me just a moment.
<rbelem> oki
<ScottK> rbelem: Keep an eye on my PPA. Gotta run
<rbelem> ScottK, oki :-)
<debfx> ScottK: I think it would be more sane to just collapse dh_auto_{configure,build,install} into one
<bulldog98> ScottK: I’m sorry, but I can’t do testing, my graphics card (main pc) went away I think, but I’m not entirly sure
<rbelem> debfx, ScottK, yeeepeee :-D it worked
<ScottK> debfx: Today I'll settle for working, but feel free to improve it.
 * rbelem packs his stuff to go home
<ScottK> It would be nice to figure out why it builds twice.
<yofel> ScottK: I can take a look at the kdelibs part, but I would prefer whoever is working on runtime currenty to look at the others
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 378 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Import upstream commit 7df5a79fb9f09e4a4a80cd541cc478b5fa6df00f as kubuntu_fix-kdirwatch-when-using-kernel-3.0.diff to fix the version checking for INotify.
<afiestas> hey, testing some of the basics in 11.10 I'm having some problems
<afiestas> the software center takes a few seconds to start, and when it does it is empty for some more seconds
<afiestas> also, I added the spotify repo via GUI and somehow it was not added well, I had to remove it from sources and add it again
<afiestas> also, I don find a way to update the system
 * micahg wishes qt4-x11 behaved with -jX
 * rbelem pokes afiestas 
<afiestas> rbelem: yay
<rbelem> afiestas, i made some code
<rbelem> afiestas, could you take a look on that?
<afiestas> rbelem: right now I'm using 4.7 stable so can't test it
<afiestas> though yes, I can take a look at the code
<rbelem> afiestas, oki
<rbelem> afiestas, you can install project neon later
<rbelem> afiestas, i'm using that as development and test environment 
<afiestas> I'd like to build stuff myself 
<afiestas> though considering how fast kubuntu 11.10 runs... I'm thinking on sticking with 4.7.1 for a while xd
<rbelem> afiestas, :-)
<ScottK> afiestas: The slow start/empty index is known.  I think a fix is planned.
<ScottK> micahg: It does, doesn't it?
<ScottK> OK.  In the absence of someone else uploading -runtime, I'm doing it now.
 * rbelem hugs ScottK
<rbelem> :-D
<BarkingFish> Evening guys
<BarkingFish> yofel, are you free for a sec?  
<yofel> BarkingFish: yep
<BarkingFish> wicked
<BarkingFish> Thanks 
<BarkingFish> You suggested with regards to this issue with pull-*-source that I should file it as a bug?  My question's been turned into one, and Stefano Rivera has uploaded a version for me to try.  It's on a bazaar branch, and I don't know how to check it out to test it.
<BarkingFish> https://code.launchpad.net/~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/progressbar-845787
<BarkingFish> Could you help me with getting the branch so I can see whether it's quiet enough to solve the issue please?
<yofel> looking
<yofel> BarkingFish: start with 'bzr co lp:~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/progressbar-845787'
<BarkingFish> ok, it's doing that now.  Is this similar to svn?
<rbelem> ScottK, tomorrow i will push the plasma-mobile and s-l-c changes :-)
<yofel> co does the same thing as in svn
<BarkingFish> ok, looks like it's finished
<yofel> and creates a bound branch (you don't have commit rights for this branch though)
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> only stefano does
<BarkingFish> right, I've got a folder now, progressbar-845787 - what do I do next? Do i have to build it?
<yofel> you don't, it's python
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<yofel> BarkingFish: sudo cp progressbar-845787/ubuntutools/archive.py /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntutools/archive.py
<yofel> should be enough
<yofel> BarkingFish: python is an intepreted language, nothing to compile. (Although modules do get compiled at first run)
<BarkingFish> right, well that revision is failing to work.
<BarkingFish> I'll pastebin out what it's saying, looks like a bug in the python
<yofel> hm, WFM actually
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686159/
<yofel> BarkingFish: are you on natty or oneiric?
<BarkingFish> natty
<yofel> ah, that'll be the problem then, devscripts and ubuntu-dev-tools too old
<yofel> the progressbar works fine here though
<BarkingFish> no more periods infesting the screen like roaches in a dive bar?
<yofel> nope, only a progressbar for the files that get downloaded, which vanishes after they're done
<afiestas> ScottK: yofel the KDirPatch is not needed since Kubuntu has 3.0.0 as kernel
<afiestas> instead of 3.0
<afiestas> a lot of distributions did that to avoid problems like the one in KDirWatch
<micahg> ScottK: I remember last time I tried I had issues
<BarkingFish> yofel - that revision is wonderful! I'm in pm with tumbleweed (stefano) right now, and i've asked him to merge it in, he's just waiting on acknowledgement from the other person who works on ubuntu dev tools
<ScottK> afiestas: It doesn't hurt anything does it?
<ScottK> micahg: I build it -j5 with 4 armel boxes using icecc in about 12 hours.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: plee-the-bear is not as bad off as you think.
<micahg> ah, ok, will try it again, maybe it was the space issue last time (it's nice to build it in RAM :))
<BarkingFish> it looked like it here, I had errors living inside errors on top of the apartments built on those errors, ScottK - it looked like a lost cause here.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Look at Upstream svn revison 4656 - it's on sourceforge.
<ScottK> It doesn't apply cleanly to our version, but it ought to be enough to get you started.
<afiestas> ScottK: it should not
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> BarkingFish: There is also the start of a patch in the Debian BTS.
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll have a peek in a few moments.
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<BarkingFish> night yofel - see you later tonight.
<ScottK> OK, test building runtime with afiestas' cherrypicks ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did shadeslayer finish with prepping qtwebkit before he ran off?
<ScottK> Nooooooo!
<ScottK> collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-10
<ScottK> Probably some local issue.
<ScottK> Took the plunge.  -runtime uploaded.
<ScottK> Meh.  Someone else's turn.
<ScottK> Oh.  I know.
 * ScottK tries again.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I would hope so, I did not check
 * ScottK gives up on -runtime for the night.
<ScottK> Someone elses turn.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll approve the FFe if you'll approve it.
<ScottK> you'll upload it
 * ScottK goes and reviews kgamma instead.
<BarkingFish> right guys, I'm off. Bed beckons, and I'm answering the call!
<BarkingFish> See ya
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll look at it tomorrow then
<apachelogger> if I do not get interrupted by research again
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  You win.  Please fix kde-runtime.
<ScottK> (separate sources if you prefer, up to you as I give)
<ScottK> btw, now doing kgamma.  Got distracted by ballet related sewing.
<ScottK> Now kgeography.
<ScottK> Now khangman.
<valorie> you are my hero, ScottK
 * valorie awards ScottK some voodoo donuts
<ScottK> For the 4.7.1 uploading or the sewing?
<valorie> both!
<valorie> it's awesome when daddies do sewing
<ScottK> :-)
<valorie> my sewing machine needs some love
<ScottK> It kind of blew  my daughter away that I was capable of it.
<valorie> the navy teaches people to be capable!
<valorie> my neighbor is home on leave
<valorie> thus the voodoo donuts
<valorie> boys brought a box of fresh, up from Portland
<ScottK> First day at Officer Candidate School uniforms were issued with sewing kits and we were told to have them properly hemmed by morning.
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> Now on kig
<ScottK> kiten
<ScottK> kmplot
<ScottK> kolourpaint
<ScottK> kruler
<ScottK> ktouch
<ScottK> rocs
<ScottK> step
<ScottK> kwordquiz
<ScottK> There's a chance that (except for fixing -runtime, that's it.
<ScottK> No, kwordquiz was already done, just Quintasan didn't tag it in bzr.
<JabberwockyA19> Is it normal that oneiric is searching for i386 and amd64 apt lists? I am using amd64.
<ScottK> JabberwockyA19: Yes.
<ScottK> That's multi-arch.  You can now run i386 binaries on amd64.
<ScottK> It's not handled very well in the package management U/I.
<JabberwockyA19> ok I thought as much
<JabberwockyA19> extra support for ia32libs
<ScottK> The goal is to make it die.
<JabberwockyA19> jockey-kde breaks because I don't have i386 lists in my local mirror (raise FetchFailedException(e))
<ScottK> That's worth a bug.
<JabberwockyA19> I see some bugs already reported against jockey-gtk
<ScottK> Just mentioning it affects jockey-kde too might be enough.
<ScottK> But it's 3AM here, and so I think I'll say good night.
<ScottK> Good night.
<JabberwockyA19> night
<bambee> morning
 * afiestas is starting to think that (k)ubuntu has a magic button for good intel performance
<afiestas> or maybe is just because I'm usually running self-compiled master we'll see in a few minuts
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> profiling
 * apachelogger adds spec idea
<apachelogger> afiestas: do we have the latest and greatest bluedevil yet?
<afiestas> apachelogger: nope, afaik we were too late to put 1.2 so kubuntu will be shipping with 1.1
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> this is an outrage
 * apachelogger waves fist and all that
<apachelogger> afiestas: 1.2 isn't released yet?
<afiestas> apachelogger: it is
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> then I really don't get it
<afiestas> I haven't blog about it, but the tarbal is uploaded and tag is pushed
<apachelogger> surely there is plenty of reasons why a feature freeze exception for 1.2 would be desirable, no?
<afiestas> let me check 
<apachelogger> ScottK: release team opinion plz ^
<afiestas> Version: 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 
<ScottK> apachelogger: We've had pretty good luck with bluedevil updates.  I'd be willing to consider it if it was packaged and someone tested it.
<apachelogger> that implies I can find my bluetooh stick thing
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: qtwebkit-source will be in queue soonishy
<apachelogger> i.e. in 1MiB :P
<ScottK> Cool.
<afiestas> ScottK: I will be more than glad to test it all
<apachelogger> also I converted the tar to .xz
<apachelogger> so I shall hope launchpad accepts .xz tars these days
<afiestas> I'm using 1.2 now (with Kubuntu 11.10) so far so good
<apachelogger> that knocked almost 10 MiB of the tarball size :D
<apachelogger> <3 xz
<apachelogger>   Uploading qtwebkit-source_2.2~2011week34-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Cool.
 * apachelogger hates it when there is no flipping watch file
 * bulldog98 has a working main pc again
<apachelogger> afiestas: where did you upload bluedevil?
<apachelogger> cant find it on ftpmaster
 * bulldog98 now has 8G of RAM -> I can build kdepim in tmpfs :)
<afiestas> weird weird weird, Xorg crashes when enabling composite in KWin master
<bulldog98> yofel_: digikam has a new release
<apachelogger> afiestas: where to find the bluedevil 1.2 tar?
<afiestas> downloads.kde.org.. let me check for the full url
<afiestas> weird, it isn't there :s
<afiestas> iirc sysadmins told me that it was moved, let me check...
<apachelogger> they tend to move things into wrong dirs ^^
<afiestas> fuck, seems that I forgot to make the final release somehow :s
<afiestas> wtf...
<apachelogger> :P
<afiestas> apachelogger: can you use 1.2rc2? 1.2 final will be the same tarbal/tag
<apachelogger> afiestas: no new libbluedevil, right?
<afiestas> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> perfecto
<apachelogger> we shoudl transit our compression from lzma to x
<apachelogger> z
<apachelogger> lintian gets all cocky about the data.tar.lzma
<debfx> yeah but not this cycle
 * bulldog98 wishes to have debdelta and pdiffs, too
<bulldog98> whom to poke about that
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: rekonq doesn’t freeze if opening a build log
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil
<apachelogger> you might want to look at this at some point
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, afiestas: bluedevil is now tracked by the kubuntu-bugs team
 * ScottK stabs at -runtime again.
<ScottK> Let the record show that debfx was right.  Separate source is needed.
<ScottK> I think I got that managed from the same source package, so it's only annoying right now and not every time the package has to be updated.
<apachelogger> afiestas: ping
<afiestas> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> afiestas: so, I installed bluedevil, plugged in a bluetooth usb adapter thing and bluedevil reports there is none :(
<afiestas> apachelogger: hcitool scan?
<apachelogger> syslog says the device is detected and initialized and all that
<apachelogger> >>> hcitool scan
<apachelogger> Device is not available: No such device
<afiestas> qdbus --system org.bluez ?
<apachelogger> >>> qdbus --system org.bluez
<apachelogger> Service 'org.bluez' does not exist.
<apachelogger> no bluez for me :(
<afiestas> /etc/init.d/bluetooth start ?
<apachelogger> eff
<apachelogger> now it worx
<apachelogger> so I guess the question is why the rubbish bluez of mine did not start automatically?
<afiestas> apachelogger: iirc that's something that only happens in ubuntu but I may be wrong
<afiestas> well ubuntu or debian based dunno
 * apachelogger waves fist at ubuntu
<afiestas> but I have received many reports with the same issue, all of them by Kubuntu users 
<apachelogger> afiestas: maybe it does not start bluez when no adapter was detected at startup?
<afiestas> I did some launchpad-fu to find a bug report and I did iirc but I don't remember the details
<apachelogger> which I do consider a feature... though the bug is not starting it once a bluetooh device is detected
<apachelogger> which I reckon is entirely possible using a udev config
<afiestas> apachelogger: then that udev rule is missing
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> though I am gussing blindly
<apachelogger> so it might not be the case altogether
<apachelogger> when I try to scan, the adaptor dies
<afiestas> apachelogger: with hcitool ?
<apachelogger> with bluedevilol
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> also when pairing
<apachelogger> it falls over like a dead rabbit
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> dead parrot :D
<afiestas> apachelogger: Any good tv show to watch?
<apachelogger> depends on what you have in mind
<apachelogger> the new torchwood is rubbish
<apachelogger> 'suits' seems rather good...
<afiestas> apachelogger: just say a few
<apachelogger> or I am biased due to hawt actors, dunno
<apachelogger> game of thrones markey recommends very much
<afiestas> already saw suits
<apachelogger> then there is a new season of true blood coming along
<apachelogger> same goes for futurama
<apachelogger> shamelss is very recommendable (first season anyway)
<afiestas> saw and saw
<apachelogger> the UK version, not the US one!!!!!
<afiestas> shameless ?
<apachelogger> google it
<apachelogger> story about a drunken father and his kids, living in the greater manchester area
<afiestas> any more?
<apachelogger> well, since I was talking about dead parrots
<apachelogger> ALL OF MONTY PYTHON@!
<apachelogger> also fawlty towers
<apachelogger> I think this just about all I ever watched
 * apachelogger aint much of an entertainment program person
 * apachelogger checks his trash for other material
 * afiestas just got lazy and decide to pass the rest of the day watching stuff
<apachelogger> dexter
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
<apachelogger> ALL OF DOCTOR WHO!!$!
<apachelogger> that will keep you busy for the next 5 years :P
<afiestas> saw and saw
<apachelogger> I MEAN ALLLLL
<afiestas> SAW !
<apachelogger> dude, like when did you ever do work :P
<apachelogger> finding good versions of the really old series alone takes forever
<afiestas> nah kidding :p 
 * apachelogger refuses to watch the fake-color-versions
<apachelogger> they make me go ewww
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> glee
<apachelogger> hellsing
<apachelogger> hercule poirot \o/
<apachelogger> little britain
<apachelogger> kathy griffin
<apachelogger> skins
<apachelogger> TBBT
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> epic
<apachelogger> the golden girls :D
<apachelogger> it crowd
<apachelogger> campire diaries
<apachelogger> the wire
<afiestas> apachelogger: skins uk, right?
<apachelogger> yus
<ScottK> Hogan's Heroes
<apachelogger> whenver there is UK vs. US, one shall click the UK link as the US one will likely be a bad rip off
<apachelogger> although there have been good ones too 
<apachelogger> like queer as folk
<ScottK> The Young Ones (UK)
<apachelogger> on a related note... RTD came up with queer as folk
<apachelogger> oh ohoh
<apachelogger> weeds
<apachelogger> only yesterday a friend told me they apparently still produce that show
 * apachelogger personally got bored after the first 1.5 seasons
 * afiestas likes weeds and weed
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686480/
<apachelogger> was running hcitool scan and kded went kaput
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> a) my device is broken
<apachelogger> b) there is a kernel bug
<apachelogger> c) something is wrong with my bluedevil pkg
<apachelogger> oh and d) something is wrong with our bluez stack
<apachelogger> at some point bluetoohd goes "HCI dev 0 down"
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it does not work for me
<apachelogger> amd64 available in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<apachelogger> i386 should be soonish
<afiestas> apachelogger: well I'm developing bluedevil in kubuntu now.. os bluez kinda works at least for me
<apachelogger> afiestas: must be something on my system then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: qapt has no models?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<apachelogger> why nut :(
<apachelogger> also qapt Package needs to grow properties
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so to get a list of packages I'd create a backend, init it and then call availablePackages?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: are you looking at doing QML stuff? There is a package model in libmuonprivate
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> that should totally move to libqapt IMHO
 * apachelogger should be able to do it with a list of packages for now
<apachelogger> (or so I think)
<apachelogger> oh, right, no properties and no q_invokables
<apachelogger> that makes matters more complicated :S
<JontheEchidna> would adding properties affect ABI?
<apachelogger> nope, they are part of the MOC
<apachelogger> oh lord
<apachelogger> Package is not even a QObject
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> :S S:S :S:S
<apachelogger> that is a major PITA
<apachelogger> if you want to keep it a non-QObject we'll have to derive it into a QObject
<apachelogger> PackageQObject or something
<JontheEchidna> I did that to lower memory overhead, plus it wasn't using signals/slots anyway
<apachelogger> have additional getters in the backend
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it would be using properties in qml :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are copy ctors implemented for package?
<JontheEchidna> nope, but they only way you get them is in pointer form
<apachelogger> that doesn't help the cause :P
<apachelogger> so we'll have to have some sort of harness for qml
<apachelogger> taking a pkg pointer and providing Q_PROPERTIES on it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://i.imgur.com/8K3Zb.png
<JontheEchidna> :o
<JontheEchidna> what if you had a .cpp object in the background that could mark a package from its model index?
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/120217/
<ScottK> OK.  Another shot at -runtime uploaded.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now I need a UI mock :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: as the style suggests I am thinking about deploying it for harmattan btw ;)
<apachelogger> I have a feeling people will come up with shitty pkg managers again
<JontheEchidna> maemo 6?
<apachelogger> yus
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is the xapian-index problem fixed?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: upstream, yes. The 1.2.1 release is scheduled for tomorrow.
<ScottK> Cool.
 * apachelogger takes markey and dances
<JontheEchidna> while it already could tell if an existing xapian index was out of date, it didn't detect the lack of one
<apachelogger> bleh the listview in qml1 is so utter shite it makes me wanna barf all the time
<apachelogger> you have to manually tell it to clip
<apachelogger> also you have to wrap it in a super item or you'll get an uncontrollable white background
<apachelogger> that thing has more pitfalls than java's string class
<ScottK> 5 of the 11 armel builders are building qt or qtwebkit.  Pretty wild.
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> qt takes over the farm
<ScottK> Mostly due to Qt security issues, but WTH.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have been thinking about making a BackendInterface class that is basically a bunch of virtual functions for interacting with the QApt backend. (Pure virtual for the ones that really need a GUI, like warning or error reporting) Basically like MuonMainWindow is now, but without all the GUI stuff wired in.
<apachelogger> tricky to not make assumptions about the UI there, but yeah, that'd make sense
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how do I get all packages in a group?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: master phonon, it seems that Muon is not mooing anymore. It's using this code with a filename that I know is correct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686532/
<JontheEchidna> uhh
<apachelogger> I presume availableGroups returns sane groups
<apachelogger> the API docs are not very useful there bTW
<JontheEchidna> yeah, availableGroups returns a list of every group that has been found in the availablePackages
<apachelogger> so how do I filter?
<apachelogger> manually?
<apachelogger> Oo
<JontheEchidna> I used a QSortFilterProxyModel
<apachelogger> ... exactly why there should be models in libqapt :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: about the phonon issue... you are not runnning phonon from git by any chance?
<JontheEchidna> nein
<apachelogger> because I thought it to be an issue with the refactoring in pgst
<apachelogger> no goody
<CIA-130> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 131 * debian/rules Also install zsh completion files
<CIA-130> [trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110910201342-ouwycuda47crfo9k * debian/rules Also install zsh completion files
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/Phonon
<JontheEchidna> I have 4:4.7.0really4.5.1-1ubuntu2
<apachelogger> bulldog98++
<bulldog98> apachelogger: thanks
<bulldog98> why do I still have two of those commit messages?
<apachelogger> cause ye broke it
<bulldog98> how can you break it?
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686534/
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is clearly emitting two messages
<apachelogger> one with weird path and one without
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: most puzzling... also is your pulseaudio broken?
<apachelogger> it appear syour pgst is using alsa directly
<JontheEchidna> it is not installed, due to bug 591036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591036 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sound comes out the main speaker even though the headphones are plugged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591036
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> might just be an alsa compat problem then
<apachelogger> "just"
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I think I found the problem
<JontheEchidna> pgst works w/ dragon, though
<markey> someone had pinged me?
<markey> apachelogger you?
<apachelogger> no, I touched you inappropriately
<apachelogger> apparently you did not care :(
<markey> oh dear
<markey> you shall repent
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:     int state() const;
<apachelogger> that is nothing short of horrifying TBH
<apachelogger> markey: just don't tell my husband
<apachelogger> he might want to kill us both
<CIA-130> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 132 * debian/rules Cleaned up the rules
<CIA-130> [trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * bulldog98@kubuntu-de.org-20110910202318-c9yur3hkv1xj13dg * debian/rules Cleaned up the rules
<bulldog98> dam it
<bulldog98> yofel: do you know what the problem could be?
<ScottK> Heya BarkingFish.
<BarkingFish> Hi ScottK 
<yofel> bulldog98: remove the other hook? I'm not too familiar with bzr post commit hook invocation internals
<BarkingFish> I'd been meaning to get a word to you, I'm not gonna be around for about a month, unless I can get my other PC loaded and working with Kubuntu on it.  I've got to lend my laptop to a friend, so I'm transferring all of my data off here and into one of my spare drives for now.
<bulldog98> Riddell: how can I disable bzr plugins that are buildin and replace them, without deleting the file
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://i.imgur.com/iuhih.png
<JontheEchidna> :D
<Riddell> bulldog98: how do you mean "buildin"?
<BarkingFish> I don't know how my old PC will adapt with Kubuntu on it, it's only got 1GB of RAM, and a cruddy little P4 Xeon in it, so I hope it'll work
<BarkingFish> That is, of course, assuming I can find my Kubuntu disc to install from :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: I don’t want the stuff under /usr/share/pyshared/bzrlib/plugins/cia to be called, but the stuff in ~/.bazaar/plugins instead
<JontheEchidna> brb
<Riddell> you can use BZR_DISABLE_PLUGINS=cia
<bulldog98> Riddell: where do I put that in? ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf?
<Riddell> bulldog98: it's an environment variable
<Riddell> see also http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-reference/configuration-help.html#bzr-plugin-path
<Riddell> or point it directly at the plugin you want with http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-reference/configuration-help.html#bzr-plugins-at
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: an news regarding Amarok 2.4.3 for Natty?
<Riddell> BZR_PLUGINS_AT=myplugin@/home/me/bugfixes/123456-myplugin
 * bulldog98 needs to logout and login again
<ScottK> BarkingFish: It'll work, but you'll probably want to investigate apachelogger's kubuntu-lowfat package.
<Riddell> bulldog98: why?
<bulldog98> Riddell: cause I want to test it with your dolphin plugin :)
<bulldog98> an ~/.kde/env is only parsed while login
<BarkingFish> At the moment it looks like I'm gonna have to install it via a USB key, I just discovered my old DVD drive is borked.
<JontheEchidna> back
<ScottK> BarkingFish: That should be easy enough.
<ScottK> As soon as this -runtime build finishes (one way or the other) I'm going to go collapse for awhile.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Use usb-creator-kde from your existing Kubuntu install and it's dead simple to put the install media on a USB stick.
<BarkingFish> excellent
<BarkingFish> Thanks
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I refactored into brokeness :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> fixed
<apachelogger> yay
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> -runtime failed again.
<ScottK> Builds on a PPA now.
<ScottK> Not on buildd.
 * ScottK goes for a rodrigo.
<apachelogger> hf
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://i.imgur.com/0NLVj.png
<apachelogger> I really need some mockup
<apachelogger> I am not meant to design guis
<apachelogger> I am not even meant to design APIs and that is what I do most of the time :S
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> looks cool
<CIA-130> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 133 * zsh_completion/_kgetsource Made completion for kgetsource better
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: commitChanges after having marked package for removal/install?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> ok, so I only needed to do that and have a working mobile package manager :P
<JontheEchidna> then you'll need to listen for workerEvent, errorOcurred and warningOcurred
<apachelogger>      * @see workerEvent()
<apachelogger>      * @see commitProgress()
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: docs need update I guess
 * bulldog98 fixed that CIA think, kthx to Riddell for the pointer to the bzr setting
<Riddell> bulldog98: what did you have to do?
<bulldog98> Riddell: since I use yofel’s plugin and I have cia-plugins installed (they add a plugin to bzr) I had to set BZR_DISABLE_PLUGINS=cia
<Riddell> yofel has a bzr plugin?
<Riddell> to do what?
<yofel> Riddell: it's a mod of jelmer's old one
<yofel> since I couldn't get the one in the archive to work when I wanted one for neon
<bulldog98> Riddell: to notify CIA-130 that there was a commit in the repro
<yofel> also, the archive one shows junk as revno (revid I think)
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe you should tell upstream to add your plugin
<yofel> bulldog98: tell the LP devs to add cia support, that would be even better (there is a bug about that)
<bulldog98> yofel: agreed, maybe we could add that in lp, but lp is a ugly moster, so only apachelogger could tame it :)
<apachelogger> markey: y u not hanging?
<markey> sec
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I am not touching python, sir
<yofel> bulldog98: well, and I don't really get how the cia plugin in the archive is designed, and no real intention to dig into it
 * bulldog98 didn’t know lp was written in python
<yofel> you never wondered why it was so slow? :P
<markey> apachelogger: hanging out
<bulldog98> but I could have guessed it nearly everything written within Canonical is written in python
<apachelogger> markey: need to install plugin -.-
<markey> k
<markey> Mamarok: join us
<bulldog98> yofel: I always thought it would be my connection :P
<markey> Sput: you too?
<yofel> bulldog98: your connection is hardly to blame if you get timeout errors :P
<bulldog98> yofel: right :), maybe they should switch to assambly
<yofel> that would go against the idea of being easy to contribute to...
* bulldog98 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - 11.10 Beta 1 Released | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html  | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Meeting at Tue 13th of september
* bulldog98 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - 11.10 Beta 1 Released | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html  | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Meeting at Tue 13th of september at 10 pm UTC
<BarkingFish> right guys, I'm off for the night.  I'll see you round, and hopefully my other PC by tomorrow will also be on kubuntu, so I don't have to quit while the laptop's gone :)
<apachelogger>     void emitWorkerEvent(int event);
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: int?
<apachelogger> int!!!?????
<apachelogger> why private to begin with, this is weird my friend
<JontheEchidna> it sets d->state to the current event, and then emits workerEvent()
<JontheEchidna> you dun need to worry about any of those private slots
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, http://api.kde.org/extragear-api/sysadmin-apidocs/libqapt/html/index.html
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it aint working
<apachelogger> !!!!!
<apachelogger> so toInstallCount is not null
<apachelogger> but calling commitChanges does absolutely and entirely nothing
<JontheEchidna> you should get a popup asking for a pass from polkit
<apachelogger> I don't
<JontheEchidna> :s
<apachelogger> though, I think I do not even get it with qapt-whatever
<apachelogger> another successful kitware
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger goes for a cig
<JontheEchidna> you can also run as root to bypass the problem :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> it werx
<apachelogger> sorta
<apachelogger> does osmething
 * debfx prepares a kde-workspace upload with the kwin performance patch
<debfx> ScottK: how is the kde-runtime situation?
<ScottK> debfx: Still broken.
<ScottK> I thought I had things all nicely separated and it built locally and in a PPA.
<ScottK> It didn't, so I took a nap.
<ScottK> I didn't have a chance yet to examine the debris and see why.
 * valorie passes the coffee and another donut to ScottK
<ScottK> Thanks.
<markey> anyone wanna hang out on G+?
<markey> apachelogger is there, and Mamarok, and Sput 
<markey> and me
<markey> apachelogger: invite me please
<apachelogger> markey: done and done
<markey> kk
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-11
<ScottK> Anyone packaging up mgraesslin's kwin fix for 4.7? (see packagers)
<micahg> any idea what caused this build failure? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79514260/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-ia64.qt4-x11_4%3A4.6.2-0ubuntu5.3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * micahg dreads the idea of respinning qt4-x11 for ia64
<ScottK> micahg: No.  I'd hit retry and see if it magically works.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, it's only 12 hours, thanks
<debfx> ScottK: quassel-core creates world-readable directories :(
<debfx> and the generated ssl cert+key file is world-readable
<debfx> also the logs
<Quintasan_> ScottK: urgh, some idiot broke phone line here and I dont  have internet
<bulldog98> Quintasan: that’s always a nice feature :)
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Care to elaborate how having no internet while runtime is apparently broken nice?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: it was meant ironic
 * bulldog98 handles cookies and tea to Quintasan
<Quintasan> Oh, I see
<Quintasan> Well, now the damn PC wont boot
<Quintasan> ffs
 * Quintasan need to take the pc to the shop to get it repaired or replaced
<bulldog98> Quintasan: have you tried to recover grub?
<Quintasan> bulldog98: It's not GRUB related
<Quintasan> If it was GRUB then I would have fixed it by now
<Quintasan> it's faulty hardware
<bulldog98> Quintasan: that sucks
<bulldog98> Quintasan: have you put new RAM into it? that was my problem at friday
<Quintasan> I believe it's a shitty power supply but I dont have a spare one confirm it
<Quintasan> bulldog98: I did but the problem was occuring even before I added memory
<Quintasan> when I shutdown the PC it refuses to boot when I turn it on immediately after
<Quintasan> it powers on, fans spin, hdd starts working but nothing happens
<Quintasan> when I reboot it from os it reboots normally
<bulldog98> Quintasan: have you placed the RAM tight enought, my PC refused to boot, cause I hadn’t put it in hard enought
<Quintasan> thats not the case
<bulldog98> hm
<Quintasan> Im telling you I had this even before putting new memory
<bulldog98> strange
<Quintasan> i know. that's why Im going to shop tomorrow and tell him to fix at once or rma the parts
<Quintasan> I dont care which part is at fault
<debfx> apachelogger, ScottK: the quasselcore-makecert is currently broken (tries to write into the wrong dir). do you want to keep it? I think we shouldn't encourage creating self-signed ssl certs ...
<debfx> on the other hand quassel doesn't seem to be able to verify certificates :/
<bulldog98> debfx: I think any cert is better than no cert at all
<debfx> bulldog98: yes but that's hardly a justification for telling people to create self-signed certs
<apachelogger> debfx: the point of the cert is not for it to be verified but for it to encrypt communication from core to client
<apachelogger> much like an ssh cert
<apachelogger> s/cert/key
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<bulldog98> kubotu: order tea
 * kubotu gives bulldog98 a nice hot cup of tea.
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a plate of eggs in the basket
 * kubotu slides a plate of eggs in the basket down the bar to apachelogger
<bulldog98> kubotu: order pork with potatoes
 * kubotu slides pork with potatoes down the bar to bulldog98
<debfx> eh? if you don't verify the cert somehow ssl is mostly useless
<apachelogger> debfx: nonono, you verify the cert
<bulldog98> debfx: I think the guys, that install quassel-core know how to check the fingerprint of an ssc cert
<apachelogger> much like an ssh key
<bulldog98> you can scp the cert to your pc and import it as knowen cert
<apachelogger> once you have established that your server has a given cert you get encrypted connection plus man-in-the-middle would trigger a cert warning or something
<debfx> sure, but if quassel had a proper certificate you wouldn't need to verify it at all
<debfx> *verify manually
<debfx> bulldog98: yes, but not all users install their own quassel core
<bulldog98> debfx: then the guy that installed it has to send them a gpg encryped mail containing the ssl cert
<bulldog98> on the other hand gaining a singed cert is a bunch of work
<apachelogger> with no advantage
<bulldog98> as one can see in the nice problems of ssl certs
<bulldog98> namly google.com
<debfx> bulldog98: quassel is supposed to accept certs signed by trusted CAs so that won't help you at all
<bulldog98> debfx: one point for you :)
<debfx> the advantage is of course that you don't need to verify the cert manually
<bulldog98> still it’s much overhead getting a ssl cert singed and most times you have to pay for that. (If you only have 6 users, you can tell them: that’s the fingerprint, import it and everything will work fine)
<debfx> it takes about 30 seconds to create a cert signed by startssl and doesn't cost you anything
<debfx> anyway that makecert script is completely broken
<debfx> and has been since at least lucid 
<bulldog98> debfx: maybe we should just print some instructions howto create a singed cert?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: bug 846027 is a bug which I said you last time here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846027 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "strange behavior of second panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846027
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: quite honestly I believe this to be a graphics driver issue
<apachelogger> I know that JontheEchidna is also running a 2 panel setup, and he does not have this problem
<apachelogger> anyhow
<debfx> bulldog98: imho the ssl cert business is something server admins should know about (or be able to google), so creating an inital certificate on package install is good enough
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: you should move the bug to bugs.kde.org, it does not sound particularly kubuntu specific IMHO
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yofel and me also have 2 panels
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: look at this my report https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280739
<ubottu> KDE bug 280739 in general "plasma crashes when I have second panel" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> plasma_applet_message_indicator
<apachelogger> that BT suggests that it is not a bug in plasma but the message indicator
<apachelogger> agateau_ ^^^^^
<debfx> ari-tczew: does it still crash with the latest message-indicator package?
<debfx> the backtrace looks a lot like bug #631794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631794 in plasma-widget-message-indicator (Ubuntu Oneiric) "widget crashes when starting Thunderbird or Evolution" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631794
<ari-tczew> debfx: hmm not sure, because now I'm ingoring all crashes due to out of time. I'll make sure on next time boot.
<ari-tczew> debfx: I use evolution, so maybe this is the bug which you gave number
<ari-tczew> bulldog98, yofel_, JontheEchidna: what's your graphic card?
<bulldog98> ari-tczew: nvidia
<ari-tczew> bulldog98: my too ...
<bulldog98> ari-tczew: but I also had that running on intel
<bulldog98> ari-tczew: nouveau or nvidia driver?
<ari-tczew> bulldog98: nvidia driver
 * bulldog98 too
<bulldog98> hm strange
<bulldog98> ari-tczew: where are the 2 panels? At the bottom and the top?
<bulldog98> hm I’ve got one left and one right
<bulldog98> and that works
<apachelogger> that is vastly different though :P
<apachelogger> also mind that a dual screen setup could be messing with it
<apachelogger> the plasma is not particularly dual screen friendly
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: hmm, I'll plug-off TV
<ari-tczew> bulldog98: yes bottom and top (up and down)
<bulldog98> yofel and me don’t use that setting
<yofel> ari-tczew, bulldog98: I actually saw that bug yesterday after finally rebooting in a while
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I thought aseigo was going to fix that
<yofel> I don't get a crash though, just that one panel isn't where it's supposed to be
<bulldog98> yofel: I haven’t got that with the packages of 8th
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger stopped caring about plasma 5 releases back
<bulldog98> but I only have one monitor on my screen
<yofel> bulldog98: not sure if I had all updates installed, I don't have much bandwidth here
<apachelogger> sheytan: dude, I like need a quick n dirty mockup for muon on a mobile phone
<yofel> will try later
<bulldog98> ari-tczew: maybe you should talk to the guys in #plasma they know best how to handle with stuff like that
<ari-tczew> yofel: did you see wrong panel displaying like in my bug?
<yofel> ari-tczew: yep, like an additional invisible panel beside it
<ari-tczew> nice! I'm not alone with that bug
<ari-tczew> yofel: what's your graphic card?
<yofel> nvidia
<bulldog98> ari-tczew: btw why don’t you have the panel completly at top, you can move the crashew to change that
<yofel> bulldog98: *that* is the bug
<bulldog98> yofel: ah ok
<bulldog98> then I haven’t get the numbering of the stuff
<ari-tczew> yofel: me too nvidia
<yofel> I set mine to the left, but when I login again it's a bit away from the screen edge like there's an invisible panel now
<yofel> once you adjust the screen edge it moves back where it's supposed to be
<bulldog98> yofel: and I hadn’t that when I logged in this moring
<yofel> ok, installing updates again, will take a while
<bulldog98> ari-tczew: do you have latest packages installed?
<ari-tczew> yofel: could you comment on my bug reported?
<ari-tczew> bulldog98: which package?
<bulldog98> ari-tczew: all?
<yofel> ari-tczew: later once I know if the updates help or not
<bulldog98> there was an x update yesterday or the day before yesterday, maybe that fixed it?
<ari-tczew> bulldog98: x* packages are up-todated, kdegraphics has got something to update (new upstream release 4.7.1), I'll update later my system because I need to go out in a while
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> ScottK: workspace compiles, doesn’t it?
 * bulldog98 takes over fixing that
<bulldog98> yofel: it could also be a qt regression
<bulldog98> since I don’t have 4.7.4 installed by now
<bulldog98> seems I have
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: any news about 2.4.3 packages for Natty?
<Mamarok> Also there still is no announcement for Oneiric and the packages are available since quite some time
<bulldog98> apachelogger: does that looks like a bug fix for you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/686855/
<apachelogger> where did you get that from?
<apachelogger> it looks rather bogus
<apachelogger> the length has nothing to do with the width really... one could wordwrap and whatnot
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I wrote it myself
<apachelogger> what are you trying to solve?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: problem is German translation is cut of
<bulldog98> in shutdown dialog
<apachelogger> screenshot
<apachelogger> also what class does KSMPushButton derive from?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: can you do a screenshot, while logging out?
<apachelogger> ksnapshot with time set to 3 seconds or so
<apachelogger> trigger logout dialog
<apachelogger> wait for ksnapshot to take a shot
<apachelogger> cancle logout
<Mamarok> apachelogger: that guy again with his broken Kubuntu: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=96851&sid=e9737065e8f68f47c773187d9094b7f2&p=203673#p203614
<Mamarok> I moved that part of the thread as it has no relation to Amarok whatsoever
<Mamarok> also, what in the word "revoked" didn't he understand?
<apachelogger> he did not do what I told him
<apachelogger> namely wipe all of qt apps and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> since he does not do what I tell him to, I really cannot help him
<apachelogger> that guy is rather confused I might say... but, but! someone should make him a minion
<apachelogger> I feel he would make a great minion, he certainly doesnt give up easily
<bulldog98> apachelogger: can I batpaste screenshots?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> there is a plasmoid
<apachelogger> you can drag right form ksnapshot
<bulldog98> apachelogger: pastebin?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> some paste
<apachelogger> there are of course more paste plasmoids than clock plasmoids
<apachelogger> of course just like with the clock plasmoids they all seem rather pointless to me
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<bulldog98> apachelogger: btw did you manage to get the unicorn in the analog clock to vomit?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://i.imgur.com/ZwntD.png
<d_ed> hey all, is there a way to do an apt-file search on the kubuntu backports PPA ?
<d_ed> in particular kwineffects.h (and all other related kwin headers) which were in kdebase-workspace-dev appear to have vanished
<apachelogger> sure
<d_ed> (they're back in project-neon though)
<apachelogger> add the the ppas deb-src line to your sources.list :P
<d_ed> it's there.
<d_ed> "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ natty main "
<d_ed> and on apt-file update I get: 
<d_ed>   http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/natty/Contents-amd64.gz
<d_ed> Ignoring source without Contents File:
<d_ed> on a quick check there doesn't appear to be a Contents.gz file on any ppa.
<apachelogger> maybe indeed it does not work
<apachelogger> #launchpad will know alllll the details
<apachelogger> also they are at fault if it does not work :P
<bambee> evening
<debfx> great, we throw away all upstream quassel desktop file translations
<debfx> apachelogger: evaluating if we should get rid of that desktop file stripping would be a good uds session
<apachelogger> please add
<apachelogger> I was thinking about it
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> we are having l10n sessions for decades and nothing ever changes
<apachelogger> debfx: actually the stripping has advantages... like when you edit a desktop file using menuedit it will be copied to your home, meaning you'll not get translation updates and stuff
<debfx> apachelogger: imho that's a small advantage considering how hacky and broken it is
<apachelogger> just saying
 * bulldog98 is in favour of that
<bulldog98> btw if up update an iso, will the installation (not done yet) also include the latest packages?
<bulldog98> s/iso/live system/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "btw if up update an live system, will the installation (not done yet) also include the latest packages?"
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sexy
<apachelogger> oioi, I am a married man
<JontheEchidna> lol, was talking about your screenshot
<JontheEchidna> but grats on the marriage
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/V6uHQ
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thx ^^
<apachelogger> bulldog98: this is a non-trivial problem and the patch you presented only works around it
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that’s exactly what it was supposed to do :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how to fix that properly?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: fix the ksmpushbutton
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I suppose that the ksmpushbutton is a regular qpushbutton with a pixmap
<apachelogger> something seems to go wrong with the layouting of the text and the pixmap
<apachelogger> so first you'll have to find the logic for layouting
<apachelogger> which probably either is a qlayout or manual layout calculation (probably in the paintEvent())
 * apachelogger points out that this dialog might actually be best implemented in qml + plasma
<jussi> apachelogger: you are married? to who? (or is it just phonon :P?)
<apachelogger> as it is themed to the point of not looking like qwidgets anyway
<apachelogger> you could achieve the very same result by using qml and at the same time resolve the layout problem
<apachelogger> as that button would be a  Rectangle { MouseArea{} Text {} Image {} }
<apachelogger> in case you want to actually redo the thing properly ;)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: point me to a good qml tutorial and I maybe able to do that
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but for 4.7.x I suggest that workaround
<apachelogger> no, the workaround is bogus and might fail for various languages
<apachelogger> the layout code needs to be fixed for 4.7u
<apachelogger> as for qml tutorials -> qt documentation on qt quick
<apachelogger> bulldog98:     p.drawText(10, 0, width() - (m_smallButton ? 16 : 32) - 8, height(),
<apachelogger>                Qt::AlignVCenter | Qt::AlignLeft | Qt::TextWordWrap | Qt::TextShowMnemonic, m_text);
<apachelogger> in KSMPushButton::paintEvent(
<apachelogger> so it does in fact calculate layouting by itself
<apachelogger> and that is probably where it goes wrong
<apachelogger> or the sizehint is just wrong ^^
<apachelogger> who'd know ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I guess it gets width() only form the "&Cancel" and not from the translated stuff
<bulldog98> apachelogger: file?
<apachelogger> also se ::init()
<apachelogger> see even
<apachelogger> there it does some calculation on minimumsize
<apachelogger> supposedly the calculation is wrong
<apachelogger> though it is using qfontmetrics, so technically it should be good
<apachelogger> *should*
<apachelogger> you could probably just add some 4px additional padding to the final minimum width as workaround
<apachelogger> though finding out why the width calculation is off by a couple of pixels would of course be better
<apachelogger> bulldog98: FWIW... the size calculation is done on m_text, which is the translated text as per i18n() 
<bulldog98> apachelogger: as I read the code there should be a space of 4pix between text and pix
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> see, in qml that would again be very simple :P
<apachelogger> Image { anchors.left: text.right; anchors.leftMargin: 4; }
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what do I have to do to convert that stuff to qml?
<bulldog98> where do you have your dragon qml, I want to learn form that
<apachelogger> kde:scratch/sitter/dragon
<apachelogger> I am not sure it is something you would want to learn from for starters :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kde:scratch/sitter/muon-mobile
<ScottK> bulldog98: It did compile, but I think we definitely want to add mgraesslin's kwin fix that he mailed packagers about.
<bulldog98> ScottK: that’s what I’m up to do
<ScottK> Great.
<bulldog98> ScottK: when I finished it should I request a merge for it?
<ScottK> Yes.  You might also check the kde/4.7 branch in KDE's git for anything else that is worth a cherrypick.  We'll release with 4.7.1, so we'll only get further bug fixes we manually cherrypick.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bash: git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/sitter/muon-mobile.git: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> its broken
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe anongit takes a bit
<bambee> if nobody works on it, I propose to backport the kwin's patch into kde-workspace-4.7.1 (see kde-packagers)
<CIA-130> [lp:~rekonq/rekonq/rekonq-ubuntu] Jonathan Kolberg * 5 * (11 files in 3 dirs) Update for rekonq daily build
<debfx> bambee: bulldog98 is working on that
<bambee> ok
<bambee> :)
<bambee> np
<bulldog98> bambee: I’m currently doing a test build
<bambee> awesome!
<bulldog98> should I push it to ninjas then, so we can test that
<bulldog98> is the tarball still in ninjas? So can I upload only the other stuff?
<bambee> you could even blog about that, it's an important fix...
<bulldog98> bambee: problem is I’m not in planet ubuntu
<bambee> oh , right :\
<bulldog98> bambee: but maybe that will change on tuesday
<bambee> :)
<ScottK> bulldog98: Not ninjas.  There's nothing private about it.  Ninjas should only be used for pre-release tarballs that aren't public yet.
<bulldog98> ScottK: so experimental?
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do I have to wrap all the stuff ksmserver can do into QObjects to do qml?
<apachelogger> depends on how you do it
<apachelogger> but generally that would be an approach
<bulldog98> apachelogger: does stuff like i18n("&Cancel") works in qml?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you'll need magic for that
<bulldog98> apachelogger: then we can’t use qml for ksmserver, since we would drop features
<apachelogger> I did not say you cannot do it
<apachelogger> I said you need to pull magic to make it possible
<apachelogger> that said, the plasma foo might actually have something already
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but kdeclarative will break as soon as Qt 5.0 is out
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> what you be talking about?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: they said it at ds, that libkdeclarative (the plasma foo) will only work until 4.8 later it won’t be possible the way they do it atm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the plasma strikes again
<apachelogger> high quality code at work
<apachelogger> bulldog98: write your own then
<bulldog98> apachelogger: problem is that every foo will break with 5.0, since they change the way Qml works
<apachelogger> bollocks
<apachelogger> there will be qt quick 2
<apachelogger> qt quick 1.x stays the way it is
<apachelogger> anything you do in qt quick 1 will work in qt 5
<bulldog98> ah ok
<debfx> ScottK: do you have some time to review my quassel packaging changes?
<CIA-130> [lp:~rekonq/rekonq/rekonq-ubuntu] Jonathan Kolberg * 6 * patches/ (fix_history_ordering.diff dont_set_app_as_parent.diff series) Updated the patches for the new version
<debfx> micahg: do you think bug #846922 warrants security uploads?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846922 in quassel (Ubuntu) "quassel-core creates world-readable directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846922
<micahg> debfx: looking
 * bulldog98 testbuilded the fix, I will now upload it as 0ubuntu2~ppa1 into experimental
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: iirc i did see natty packages in backports
<micahg> debfx: indeed, I think so
<shadeslayer> and by backports i mean the kubuntu backports ppa
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: nice, thank you, now it should be announce as well
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah, ryanakca_ was working on that iirc, i've lost the credentials to login to the site and can't make a announcement myself
<bulldog98> kde-workspace with the fix is up at experimental
<bulldog98> someone needs to test it
<micahg> ScottK: qt4-x11 seems to have built on ia64, gnash is test building, time to look at kdesdk
 * micahg just has to figure out how to use the porter box now
<bambee> bulldog98: next time, add a better description "Added a fix for kwin" is too ambiguous. For example "Backport revision e142a1a1 from kwin's repository. It fixes an important bug which improves performance greatly" 
<bulldog98> bambee: I never was very creative at writing texts
<bulldog98> :)
<bambee> :)
<micahg> ScottK: I actually have to wait for access for the porter box, so it'll be sometime this week for kdesdk
<debfx> apachelogger: desktop file translations are even more broken than I thought. the assumption that gettext domain = desktop_<source package> isn't true anymore.
<debfx> e.g. for kate it's desktop_kdebase_kate
<debfx> maybe we should drop it already this cycle and rebuild the packages
<ScottK> micahg: Thanks for looking into it.  If you get access, you might see if you can figure why the latest qt4-x11 upload on oneiric failed on powerpc (I already retried it once and it hung at the same point).
<micahg> ScottK: I'd prefer to leave that for didrocks if he'll take it
<ScottK> Understandably ...
<apachelogger> debfx: it makes me lol all over
<apachelogger> debfx: quite honestly to me that sounds a lot like we need to act, fast, as the release is drawing close
<apachelogger> so I propose you bring this up at the meeting on tuesday and we'll have the council make a call 
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it's broken, it sounds like someone who understands the problem ought to just write kubuntu-devel and explain the options.  KC is only needed if we can't agree.
<apachelogger> because discussion on kubuntu-devel is always very conclusive, right? :P
<apachelogger> but yeah, anything will be fine... just thought since we have a meeting anyway we might as well run it through there
<ScottK> In any case I'd like a discussion in advance so people have a chance to think it over.
<apachelogger> like there is much to think :P
<apachelogger> debfx: please toss a mail on kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> if no decision was reached by tuesday we'll make one at the meeting based on the discussion until then or something like that
<ScottK> debfx: I'd appreciate it if you'd run your ISO size diff script again on our alternates relative to beta 1.  I made some changes yesterday and they didn't help nearly as much as I'd anticpated.
<debfx> apachelogger: mail sent
<apachelogger> time to debug video players \o/
<debfx> ScottK: the script won't pick up your changes if the image hasn't been rebuilt since then
<ScottK> It has.
<ScottK> The current one reflects the changes.
<debfx> ah ok, then it should already be up-to-date
<debfx> it runs every couple of hours
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> What's the URL again?
<debfx> ScottK: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-oneiric-cd-alt-amd64-diff.htm
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> firefox-locale-ja
<apachelogger> uffta
<apachelogger> also I think we should throw some locales out
<apachelogger> de, fr, pl, ru and ja surely consumes a lotta space
<apachelogger> and pt it seems
<apachelogger> and it
<apachelogger> and es
<apachelogger> zomg
<micahg> apachelogger: the langpacks pull the firefox locales in now since they're built from the firefox source, this should be fixed either for or after the LTS
 * apachelogger would rather have it fixed for right now :P
<apachelogger> but I think simply moving some languages off the seed would be a good enough thing to do for now
<debfx> the language packs are a bit broken
<debfx> language-pack-kde-de depends on (and replaces) language-pack-kde-de-base
<apachelogger> ah, nothing's like old news :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's true, but we also got llvm2.9 and gtk3.0.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we need gtk3
<ScottK> I'd like to see if we can get rid of those first.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why?
<apachelogger> so I can make fun of kubuntu when I am socializing with opensuse people
<ScottK> Yeah, well I got it fixed once before.
<apachelogger> ScottK: didn't you try to give it the boot last time we were oversized?
<apachelogger> right
<debfx> looks like the translations have been moved from -base to the non-base package
<ScottK> I did and I succeeded.
<debfx> but -base is still pulled in (and contains old translations)
<apachelogger> it is like a zombie, no matter how often you kill it... it keeps coming back
 * apachelogger shivers in fear
<debfx> so I guess currently translations take up twice as much space
<apachelogger> that is unfortunate
<ScottK> all:libllvm2.9                                                  | llvm-2.9                                     | libgl1-mesa-dri                                      | Ubuntu Developers <ubunt
<ScottK> Sounds like fixing that would help too.
<debfx> what is there to fix?
<debfx> mesa uses llvm for software rendering
<micahg> apachelogger: well, WRT the firefox-locales, it's the same as before, just as a separate binary
<ScottK> debfx: No, I meant the translations.  Sorry.
<debfx> ah
<ScottK> I guess I'm not sure why we didn't have llvm2.9 there before.
<debfx> ldm (seeded in ship) pulls in compiz
<debfx> that doesn't seem right
<ScottK> No.  It doesn't.
<debfx> no?
<debfx> ldm is on the cd and depends on compiz-core
<ScottK> At the very least that can move to the dvd I think.
<ScottK> IIRC it's there for some probably not very relevant ltsp related reason.
<ScottK> It's possible it could be removed entirely.
 * ScottK needs to go out, so see you later.
<ScottK> So far the seeds are really confusing me.
 * rbelem pokes ScottK 
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-03
<Daskreech> people are complaining in #kubuntu that the 12.04.1 ISO can't be burnt to a CD?
<micahg> the i386 ISO looks very close
<shadeslayer> morning
<shumski> morning
<JontheEchidna> g'night ;-)
<shadeslayer> heh, bye JontheEchidna
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where do the firefox kde changes live?
<shadeslayer> ( the opensuse ones )
<ScottK> apachelogger: Should all be fixed up now.  Sorry for the confusion.
<shadeslayer> anyone working on 4.9.1 packages?
<shadeslayer> guess not ..
<shadeslayer> debfx: so I was running your initial upload script, and this happened : ==== Skipping kde4libs, bzr branch has unexpected content
<shadeslayer> full log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182963/
<jussi> shadeslayer: hows my KTP feature coming along? :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: not going to work on it anytime soon :P 
<shadeslayer> working on FF atm
<jussi> shadeslayer: Im disappointed :(
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> jussi: I'll get to it, but it's not a priority for me at the moment :(
<jussi> shadeslayer: ok. I guess its just that Im very keen to be out from the cold clutches of Kopete...
<shadeslayer> yeah, being at feature parity with kopete would be awesome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nvm found it
<debfx> shadeslayer: branch and archive are out of sync
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you get a chance please transfer my id_rsa.pub from .100 to the other machines, or set a random password on them, I can't seem to figure out what my password used to be ^^
<apachelogger> (.111 not reachable btw)
<apachelogger> oh, actually a random password would be useful unless you switch off password sudoing on the non-gateway machines
<apachelogger> on that note I am not a sudoer on 101
<shadeslayer> debfx: oh meh
<shadeslayer> install: writing `debian/firefox-locale-gl/usr/share/doc/firefox-locale-gl/changelog.Debian': No space left on device
<shadeslayer> yay
<apachelogger> it's loads of fun
<shadeslayer> anywho, I think ff should build
 * shadeslayer throws it in a PPA to check
<apachelogger> what did you do to make it not build? :O
<Riddell> claydoh: great forum thread that :)
<shadeslayer> nothing, I'm just working on getting everything ported to 15
<shadeslayer> all our patches failed to apply :P
<shadeslayer> so I restole them from SUSE
<apachelogger> good stuff
<apachelogger> debfx: did you do an autobuild thingy of 4.9.1?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was trying to do that but kde4libs branch is out of sync with archive
<shadeslayer> so that needs fixing first if you want some work :P
<apachelogger> how can they diverge so that we need to speak of work? Oo
<shadeslayer> someone didn't follow the guidelines
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just copy archive to branch then?
<shadeslayer> yeah will do in a couple of minutes
<soee> kubuntu 12.04, aby idea how can i solve ia23-libs problem ?
<shadeslayer> afaik you don't need ia32-libs anymore
<shadeslayer> multiarch ftw
<soee> shadeslayer, but i have it as stopped package
<shadeslayer> upgrading from something?
<soee> 11.04 => 12.04
<shadeslayer> I don't remember if 11.04 had multiarch support
<shadeslayer> atleast not off the top off my head
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu 11.04 introduces support for installing packages from multiple architectures on a single system. This makes a wider array of 32-bit applications available to users of 64-bit Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> ok, so it did
<shadeslayer> soee: you can safely remove ia32-libs
<shadeslayer> soee: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<soee> shadeslayer, ok thank you
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did telepathy get sorted?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sent spam
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut
<apachelogger> about brnach != archive
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you fix that yet?
<shadeslayer> not yet, give some time, I'm sorting out firefox
<soee> apachelogger, ok all works fine now, thank you again for your help
<apachelogger> will do it in ~5 minutes if you have not done it :P
<apachelogger> soee: I think shadeslayer helped :)
<shadeslayer> I'd say just go for it :P
<soee> ah yes, sorry :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well no, I am afk for 5 minutes, that's all I'm saying :P
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> looking at it now
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()                 
<apachelogger> you cloned from http
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
 * apachelogger broke his qtcreator \\o/
<shadeslayer> w00t
 * shadeslayer ponders how to test modifications to a kded module
<apachelogger> !find libxcb-icccm.so.4
<ubottu> Package/file libxcb-icccm.so.4 does not exist in quantal
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: restarting kded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's it about in particular?
<apachelogger> !find libxcb-icccm.so.4 precise
<ubottu> File libxcb-icccm.so.4 found in libxcb-icccm4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... I want to monitor the debug output
<shadeslayer> is there a way to load it via konsole
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> kded :P
<shadeslayer> ( fwiw I did :  qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule kded_ktp_integration_module  _
<shadeslayer> s/_/)
<apachelogger> kquitapp kded4; sleep 4; kded4 --nofork
<apachelogger> or some such
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<apachelogger> and then you load
<shadeslayer> kquitapp(16426): "Application kded4 could not be found using service org.kde.kded4 and path /MainApplication." 
<shadeslayer> ah there we go
<shadeslayer> ( I used kill :P )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/sKlox.png :D
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> kquitapp needs kded
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> hola
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell
 * apachelogger gives up on doing useful things with qt5 -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 4.9.1 building yet?
<BluesKaj> why has it become such a PITA to report a bug on launchpad ? I mean how many different sites do i have to join and register , first ubuntu bug reporting , now kubuntu bug reporting. I joined launchpad a while back thinking it would be simpler to report a bug by clicking a link on my page ...unfortunately not the case , so I'll leave it up to ppl with more patience 
<apachelogger> ubuntu gets ETOOMANY bugs
<apachelogger> so making it difficult makes sense as only bugs that annoy one sufficiently get reported :P
 * Riddell wonders what the kubuntu bug reporting site is
<apachelogger> bugs.kde.org :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not yet
<shadeslayer> was working on notification stuff for ktp
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's one way alright ...make like a bureaucratic mess
<shadeslayer> plus, I don't think my server has enough space to hold kde sc
<shadeslayer> and ssh-add refuses to work :|
<apachelogger> it's like the issues with the arm porter machines ^^
<BluesKaj> heh, bugs.kde.org , accepted my login , when I tried yesterday I received incorrect pw ..anyway there are so many kate bugs files including the segfaults , so it's mere duplication if I file 
<apol> ktp 0.5 is considered a bugfix release, why isn't people getting it in their installations?
<shadeslayer> apol: it's in Quantal ... are you on precise?
<eskerda> HI GUISE
<apol> shadeslayer: yes
<apol> I have the ppa myself
<shadeslayer> I .. uh ... need to be more proactive for precise :D
<shadeslayer> was working on some ktp kded stuff ...
<apol> but I feel a bit dumb telling everyone to put a ppa to get bugfixes
<shadeslayer> give me a couple of secs
<shadeslayer> apol: backport script is running
<shadeslayer> will ping you for testing :>
<apol> :P
<shadeslayer> you knew what you were signing up for :P
<shadeslayer> apol: I'm uploading everything to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly 
<shadeslayer> lp sure is horrendously slow
<shadeslayer> hm, bluedevil can shut down my bluetooth card on project neon but not on 4.9
<shadeslayer> s/4.9/stable
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have a awesome internet connection? :P
<apachelogger> not really
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to fix ssh-agent to work on a server?
<shadeslayer> ssh-add keeps failing
<shadeslayer> and I don't want to sit for 2 hours entering my password
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've never used it on a server
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> but middle click paste works well enough no?
<Riddell> or remote debsign?
<shadeslayer> remote debsign is fine, but the script uses scp to copy files from ftpmaster
<apachelogger> simply use ftp?
<apachelogger> .1 is public I believe
<shadeslayer> and then bzr to checkout branches
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> release is on wednesday
<apachelogger> I thought that was cahnged? :P
<shadeslayer> I don't think so
<apachelogger> there was some mess around that
<shadeslayer> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.9.1
<apachelogger> anywho, if the server is ultimately trusted you could always remove the passphrase from the key altogether
<shadeslayer> uh, NOPE
<shadeslayer> there was this other method to do it
<shadeslayer> ah yes, keychain
<shadeslayer> trying that
<shadeslayer> yay, works
<shadeslayer> I just hope that 4 GB's is more than enough 
<CIA-49> [kdelibs] Rohan Garg * 424 * debian/patches/ (add_debian_build_type.diff series) Drop add_debian_build_type.diff, applied upstream
<shumski> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~schumski/+junk/kdelibs/view/head:/debian/patches/add_debian_build_type.diff
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<shadeslayer> it's already been applied upstream
<shumski> no, just needs refreshing
<shadeslayer> ok wth, I grepped the sources earlier and it did show the vars there
<shumski> dunno about that :)
<CIA-49> [kdelibs] Rohan Garg * 426 * debian/ (patches/add_debian_build_type.diff changelog patches/series) Refresh add_debian_build_type.diff
<shadeslayer> ok, I *might* have to go due a situation developing at my home, which is why I'm not going to get my hands into this
<shumski> shadeslayer: have you looked at kactivities so far? they seem a little odd,vs 4.9.0
<mikhas> "Houston, we have a situation (at home)."
<mikhas> kactivities is a horrible name, for German speakers
<shumski> sqlite plugin doesn't get built
<shadeslayer> build logs?
<shumski> this did it: http://tinyurl.com/ccjkkx6 , i've reverted that, so it get's built 
<shadeslayer> shumski: uhhhh ... you've 'reverted' it?
<shadeslayer> won't that cause it to fail since it won't find sqlite?
<shadeslayer> shumski: apachelogger how does one test ff kde integration? :P
<shadeslayer> what all should I check that is
<shadeslayer> backbutton seems to follow oxygen theme
<shumski> shadeslayer: no, that way it works as with 4.9.0; otherwise it doesn't get built
<shadeslayer> open file dialog looks sane
<shumski> shadeslayer: yeah, opendialog and mimetypes should behave better than vanilla
<shadeslayer> hmm .. yeah, says that it wants to open a pdf with okular
<shumski> macro_optional_add_subdirectory(sqlite) is nested under KACTIVITIES_BUILD_NEPOMUK_PLUGIN; but i think there's no KACTIVITIES_BUILD_NEPOMUK_PLUGIN=True anywhere
<shumski> previously, it was directly added
<shadeslayer> shumski: please file a bug on bugs.kde.org if there's something wrong
<shumski> shadeslayer: ok, as for firefox, that should be OK then :)
<shadeslayer> starbuck: firefox kde copied to blue shell
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: github
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ofcourse, doing that now
<apachelogger> should be done before upload :P
<apachelogger> last time you forgot
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's the difference between MOZ_PKG_NAME and MOZ_APP_NAME
<shadeslayer> and why did we have APP_NAME while upstream has PKG_NAME
<apachelogger> where?
<shadeslayer> debian/apport/source_firefox.py.in
<apachelogger> I don't have pkg_name in there
<apachelogger> also upstream likely does not use apport as that is an ubuntu thing?!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183558/
<shadeslayer> mm ... I've copied this over from what's in the ubuntu archives atm
<apachelogger> I strongly believe you need to use the bazaar branch
<shadeslayer> bazaar? 0.o
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I did a pull-lp-source and then switched out the patches
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> git branch -a
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<apachelogger> there is ubuntu/precise which is what the ubuntu moz team's bazaar branch held
<apachelogger> then there is precise which is our change set
<shadeslayer> I'm talking about quantal
<apachelogger> i.e. ubuntu/precise gets synced to what bazaar has and then merged with precise
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: same thing except you need to create the branches first
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> better delete those debs ...
<apachelogger> nah, just check that what you synced is what is in bazaar
<apachelogger> if that is the case it is alright
<apachelogger> and make git do it right, with 2 branches
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd rebase master onto precise though
<apachelogger> and use master for quantal
<shadeslayer> that's what I was thinking
<shadeslayer> use master for quantal
<apachelogger> i.e. master (quantal) ubuntu/quantal (ubuntu bzr) precise (precise) ubuntu/precise (ubuntu bzr)
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<apachelogger> seeing as git cannot link master to a random branch, which would have been cool ^^
<apachelogger> actually you may want to check first
<apachelogger> on some repository I did magic trickery yielding a master that points no where
<apachelogger> not sure if that was firefox-kde though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you doing .1 yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, I might have to leave soonish due to medical emergency
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> I can give you access to my server if you want
<shadeslayer> loads of bandwidth
<apachelogger> not sure I know how to use the scriptery tbh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  ./kubuntu-initial-upload -d quantal -v 4.9.1 -m "New upstream release" -t ../   
<apachelogger> but what with the key and all that
<shadeslayer> you can use keychain to unlock your ssh key for a extended duration
<shadeslayer> eval `keychain --eval --agents ssh id_rsa`
<shadeslayer> and then do a remote debsign
<apachelogger> my key is not going to go to your server
<shadeslayer> generate a temporary key for ftpmaster.kde.org :P
<apachelogger> yah, just thought the same thing
<shadeslayer> you already have 3 in there
<apachelogger> well, we can give it a try
<apachelogger> I do because I have 3 keys :P
<apachelogger> soonishy 4 as I need a 8k one
<apachelogger> actually
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support & cleanup ftpmaster access
<starbuck> shadeslayer: where is firefox 15?
<starbuck> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<shadeslayer> starbuck: yeah I deleted it for a couple of hours, just checking the diff between our package and bzr
<shadeslayer> starbuck: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<starbuck> so firefox is supposed to be an adapted version under KDE or 1:1?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
 * apachelogger does not understand the question to be honest
 * apachelogger can't edit ftpmaster keys in kate \\o/
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<apachelogger> always nice how people go "KIO is the awesomest thing ever invented" and only like 3 applications manage to use it in a working manner
<starbuck> apachelogger: is firefox for kde the same package as for unity?
<starbuck> or an adjusted binary?
<starbuck> +mozhelper
<apachelogger> different binary (due to the patches we apply)
<starbuck> okay
<starbuck> though it should be the same package name
<starbuck> firefox
<apachelogger> yep
<starbuck> firefox-kde would be non-optimal?
<starbuck> as you could want to have both (for whatever reasons )?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok question, what exactly did you do for 14?
<apachelogger> you cannot have both, that's the problem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: simply merge bzr?
<apachelogger> starbuck: since the file names are completely identical you could not ever have firefox and firefox-kde installed at the same time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: i.e. you need not worry as the changes in precise are applied ontop of a clean bzr import, so you'd simply update ubuntu/precise and merge it into precise
<apachelogger> (and probably fix conflicts in changelog)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm talking about quantal here
<shadeslayer> here's what I was thinking
<apachelogger> same thing
<shadeslayer> pull-lp-source firefox, copy over debian folder with patches from suse
<shadeslayer> commit to git
<shadeslayer> voila done
<shadeslayer> ( you also edit the rules a bit )
<apachelogger> git co ubuntu/precise && git co -b ubuntu/quantal && IMPORTFOO && git co master && git merge ubuntu/quantal
<apachelogger> (note: master is equal to precise right now)
<shadeslayer> aha, that's why
<shadeslayer> no wonder why it's a huge diff
<apachelogger> it's a huge diff because it contains everything between ubuntu/precise 14 and ubuntu/quantal 15
<shadeslayer> rigth
<shadeslayer> *right
<apachelogger> (note: ubuntu/precise 15 and ubuntu/quantal 15 ought to be almost identical as they keep maintenance cost down by doing a lot of meta stuff, so only very few things are actually series specific ... changelog being the most obvious)
 * shadeslayer might have to leave soonish
<Riddell> gosh, a skaet, should be on holiday no?
<shadeslayer> !find autotools_dev.pm
<ubottu> Package/file autotools_dev.pm does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> libwibble-dev
<JontheEchidna> that one's by Peter Rockai, iirc
<JontheEchidna> Adept and libept use it
<JontheEchidna> well, Adept did, before its timely demise
<JontheEchidna> which reminds me, we can clean out adept's bugs out now. I'll do that I suppose
<JontheEchidna> kind of sad, those were some of the first bugs I triaged :(
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> If I recall correctly, the first contributions to Kubuntu that I made were ~20 bug reports against the Qt4 port of gtk-qt-engine :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<JontheEchidna> it was kind of horrible
<shadeslayer> 'kind of'
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna always was a gtk fanboi
<skaet> RIddell,  too much fun going on,  so plan on taking a swap day.
<skaet> later
<JontheEchidna> my firefox looked like shit and I wanted to help make it look not as horrible :P
 * shadeslayer waves fist at bzr for taking so long to branch stuff
<JontheEchidna> back before you kids had your fancy chromium
<JontheEchidna> and oxygen-gtk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: checkout is your friend
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: still takes alot of time :P
<shadeslayer> and this is when branching at almost 2 MBps
<apachelogger> why its still bzr
<apachelogger> here's a scary though
<apachelogger> t
<apachelogger> you ssh onto a remote machine to build source packages and debrsign
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> debrsign!
<apachelogger> so you tunnel onto the remote host and then you tunnel back for signing
<shadeslayer> I thought it copied over the files, signed them locally and copied them back
<apachelogger> though TBH the tunneling back makes no sense in an automation use case as you'd have to enter your password all the time to enable signing
<apachelogger> well, actually
<shadeslayer> ok, bye
<apachelogger> enter your user password and then your gpg key ring password
<shadeslayer> have to go ... bye
<apachelogger> just for the sake of madness
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bye
<shadeslayer> might not be available for the next 24 hours
<shadeslayer> starbuck: ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: debsign != debrsign
<apachelogger> debrsign is the other way around, your local machine cannot sign but a remote can, so instead of downloading and debsigning it will upload and debsign 
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> which then requires continous passwording because you connect from an untrusted to a trusted host, whereas remote debsign is trusted to untrusted which you can easily do with a passwordless key authorization on the untrusted end
<Riddell> claydoh: beta 1 this week, fancy doing a release page?
<soee> 12.04 lightdm - only white screen and nothing more any ideas ?
<Riddell> dunno, there's probably a reason we don't use lightdm in 12.04
<skaet> Riddel,  any chance we'll be getting a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-kde/+bug/1029150 for beta 1?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1029150 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu Quantal) "precise to quantal upgrade does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<skaet> also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1028984 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028984 in apport (Ubuntu Quantal) "apport errored when filing bug on test image alpha3" [High,Confirmed]
<skaet> Riddell, ^ 
<Riddell> skaet: 1029150 should be fixed, am about to confirm
<skaet> :)  thanks Riddell
<Riddell> bug 1028984 I'm yet to get to, maybe tomorrow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028984 in apport (Ubuntu Quantal) "apport errored when filing bug on test image alpha3" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028984
<apachelogger> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['bzr', 'branch', 'bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/mplayerthumbs', 'bzr']' returned non-zero exit status 3
<apachelogger> the tool needs some serious error handling changes
<shumski> Can someone take a look at this, so i don't think i'm imagining things: http://paste.kde.org/543440/
<shumski> vs http://paste.kde.org/543452/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you push stuff to ninjas?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nay, crapped out due to missing packaging and from what I have seen it does not like to continue where it left off, so I decided to screw it for today
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you want you can continue with my script checkout tho, it doesn't push to bzr automatically nor does it dput automatically (both because I wanted to do batch remote sign)
<apachelogger> ah, on a related note it runs the source building without signing obviously ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll probably end up fixing the scriptery tomorrow or something :P
<shadeslayer> likewise, can't do it before tomorrow
<shadeslayer> maybe not even tomorrow since I want to look at KNotification context hackery tomorrow
<apachelogger> ok only doing .1 tomorrow then
<apachelogger> or rather setting up the toolchain so it does not fall over every 3 minutes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw kde-workspace does not have my awesome patch in the tarballs
<shadeslayer> please keep in mind when packaging workspace
<apachelogger> what patch is that?
 * apachelogger requests a mail to kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/a651fff01cfcef8874c5ddcf7a080467edc49d16/diff/libs/plasmagenericshell/scripting/scriptengine.cpp
<apachelogger> ah, yes, mail regardless please
<shadeslayer> ok, will do
<shadeslayer> hey launchpad, y u no auto rebuild packages
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<ScottK> apachelogger: You are sudoer now on 101.  .111 is offline because it's not upgraded yet.
<JontheEchidna> shumski: other people on the kde-packager mailing list are experiencing that too. It seems to be a bug with the 4.9.1 tarballs
<shumski> JontheEchidna: yeah, saw it :-)
<JontheEchidna> k :)
<shumski> JontheEchidna: good to know i'm still sane :-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Quintasan> This is hell
<yofel> Quintasan: welcome ;)
<Quintasan> yofel: Hi
<Quintasan> It's totally not like I have 758 bits/second transfer
<Quintasan> The hell is going on with this connection
<xnox> Kubuntu Devs please look into bug 1038522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual partitioning in installer crashes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038522
<xnox> it is Qt frontend specific
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-04
<claydoh> Riddell: re release page Sure thing. sorry for delay, had connection *and* laptop issues today
<claydoh> even the Arm imx board was giving me issues
<claydoh> ScottK: speaking of arm, would you or anyone be interested in my freescale imx53 dev board? it has the hdmi addon board
<shadeslayer> anyone on precise?
<shadeslayer> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<shadeslayer> ktp for precise https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly?field.series_filter=precise
<shadeslayer> ktp call ui will start building in another 10 minutes or so
<JontheEchidna> So it totally conflicts with the qt4 dev packages, but qt5's qtbase is in kubuntu-ppa/experimental for quantal
<JontheEchidna> Qt5: http://i.imgur.com/LACxp.jpg :D
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<JontheEchidna> didn't realise it was so late <.<
<shadeslayer> heh
<jussi> shadeslayer: what kind of cookies do you like? (yes, Im resorting to bribery to get fixes done :P)
<jussi> (sorry, just getting totally pissed off at kopete..)
<shadeslayer> I'm a sucker for chocolate chip kookies ;P
<shadeslayer> jussi: I've finished one part of my contact notification stuff in KTP
<shadeslayer> just need to do context aware notifications now, but I don't feel like doing anything because the weather is awesome
<jussi> awww
<shadeslayer> just want to get into bed and read GoT
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> shadeslayer: and eat chocolate chip kookies? :D
<jussi> !cookie | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<shadeslayer> nom nom nom
<shadeslayer> jussi: user support is sooooo boring :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you know, not once when upgrading muon explicitly did its deps got updated for me
<apachelogger> resulting in superb crashery due to outdated muonprivate/qapt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ubuntu/quantal pushed
<shadeslayer> re firefox
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perhaps tag it
<apachelogger> ubuntu/15.blah.blah
<shadeslayer> give me some time, I want to add our patches and test build again with new packaging
<apachelogger> I mean, tag the ubuntu version specifically :P
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pushed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, need a bit of advise, can you help me with this crash? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185137/
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185139/ < source
 * apachelogger goes :O
 * apachelogger goes Oo
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> TelepathyQt/shared-ptr.h
<apachelogger> account->data()->connection()->contactManager()->allKnownContacts();
<apachelogger> was this code made specifically to scare me? :O
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> also that is not where your crash happens
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> some place inside tp qt?
<apachelogger> of course it's hard to see with these 5 derefs in one fing line
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> ok will deref more incrementally
<apachelogger> not knowing how the shared ptr is implemented
<apachelogger> and likely I do not want to know
<apachelogger> it most likely happens that TPQ has an invalid connection in a valid account
<apachelogger> which is why it fails to refcount, the ptr (or rather the shared ptr of the connection) is invalid
<shadeslayer> mm
<apachelogger> (that is of course assuming that the account instance is valid)
<apachelogger> oh also
<apachelogger>     Q_ASSERT(account);
<apachelogger>     Tp::Contacts contacts = account->data()->connection()->contactManager()->allKnownContacts();
<apachelogger> the reason big arse dereference chains like these are bad is super funny considering that assert
<apachelogger> those two lines literally say ... the account mustn't be null here, but it's data, the connection, and the contactManager of the connection may very well be :P
<shadeslayer> hmm ... trying to do it another way
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Tp::Connection return the contactManager because it hasn't connected yet
<shadeslayer> no wonder
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> so the refcount on contactmanager is failing?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> soooo silly
<shadeslayer> I need to listen for the statusChanged signal
<shadeslayer> indeed
<apachelogger> so here's what I wonder from a design perspective
<shadeslayer> I feel all silly
<apachelogger> why does one need the connection in order t get the manager
<shadeslayer> ( didn't take into consideration the fact that a account might take alot of time to go online while waiting for the user to enter the password )
<apachelogger> also supporting my point: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsB8tvQMUT8&feature=related
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> haha
<jussi> hehe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj628ufciSc
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you guys, where exactly is the mplayerthumbs package? Oo
<apachelogger> jussi: totally psyched up I say
 * apachelogger supports this
<apachelogger> !find mplayerthumbs
<ubottu> Package/file mplayerthumbs does not exist in quantal
<apachelogger> seriously though, who lost a pice of kdemultimedia?
<xnox> Riddell: thanks for getting ubiquity bug on your radar.
<xnox> is kubuntu tag the way to do it?
<apachelogger> scp: /home/ftpubuntu/stable/4.9.1/src/strigi-multimedia-4.9.1.tar.xz: No such file or directory
 * apachelogger sighs
<Riddell> xnox: yeah kubuntu tag and nominate for quantal
<xnox> ok.
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> gmail has certificate issues?
<shadeslayer> oh, time is kaput
<dahzlo> hi, will kde 4.9 will ever be released on kubuntu 12.04 LTS in the main ports? (or just kubuntu 12.10)
<Riddell> dahzlo: just 12.10
<Riddell> kde sc 4.9 will be in a ppa
<dahzlo> ok thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: since I was just talking about world ending ... nu doctor who was last weekend, I shall hope you did not miss it :D
<Riddell> was quite a classic style episode, daleks in corridors
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> at the end I went :D
<apachelogger> for like 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> nerds
<Riddell> apachelogger: exterminate shadeslayer 
<tsimpson> EGGS!
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185545/
<shadeslayer> opensuse just puts it into defaults/pref
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> wah?
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion digikam 2.9.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1045767
<jussi> ok, who wants to hear about the next bunch of fail I just found...
<Riddell> jussi: what failed?
<jussi> Riddell: usb headset, plugged in, volume set as master. then unplug, kmix icon disappears, (white "page" appears) and master volume remains  as headset - even though it isnt there...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer
<Riddell> jussi: ah what you need is a handy phonon developer
<jussi> oh, like an apachelogger? 
<Riddell> actually he might just blame it all on pulseaudio
<Riddell> default selection of usb headsets has rarely worked for me, I believe by policy of pulseaudio
<shadeslayer> !find knotifyconfigwidget.h
<ubottu> Package/file knotifyconfigwidget.h does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you uploading stuff?
<shadeslayer> apparently yus
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you bzr push everything? :OP
<shadeslayer> sigh ff, y u have so many tests
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do ye want to continue?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I don't think I'm going anywhere
<shadeslayer> so why not
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: halp
<shadeslayer> yo yo Quintasan
<shadeslayer> ssup
<Quintasan> E: maliit-framework source: version-substvar-for-external-package maliit-framework-dev -> maliit-framework0
<Quintasan> w8 for control file
<Quintasan> super fast internet
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/543974
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> broken internet here
<shadeslayer> can't access paste.kde.org
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185740/
<Quintasan> how about that
 * Quintasan bets his thinking got quite rusty and can't do packaging as fast as he used to
<Quintasan> damn school
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I don't see a maliit-framework0
<shadeslayer> "The first package has a dependency on the second package that uses (= ${binary:Version}), (= ${source:Version}), or (= ${Source-Version}), but the second package is not built from this source package. Usually this means there is a mistake in the package name in this dependency"
<Quintasan> oh 
<Quintasan> I'm so dumb
<Quintasan> I used the template
<shadeslayer> that should be maliit-framework I guess
<Quintasan> and forgot to get rid of 0 ther
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> sometimes it helps when other people see your packaging/code :D
<shadeslayer> sigh, I have to reboot every couple of hours because X leaks all over the place :'(
<shadeslayer> will. not. buy. apple. ever
<soee> telepathy-kde 0.5 is not available for 12.04 (repos)?
<shadeslayer> soee: it is
<shadeslayer> needs testing
<shadeslayer> soee: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> please let me know if it works, then I'll copy it over to the right ppa
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: framework is done then, need to pacakge plugins now T_T
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> go go Quintasan
<Quintasan> ETOOMANYTHINGSTODO
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: atleast you don't have to deal with Firefox with KDE patches
<Quintasan> driving license, moving house, multiple trips incoming
<Quintasan> ALL THE WORK
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> let me get some food first
<Quintasan> then I can work
<Quintasan> hungry as hell
<soee> shadeslayer, ok ill try, give me few minutes
<shadeslayer> sure
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I hope you're putting those in the stable release ppa
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah will do, was looking for testers :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and we overengineered the backport process
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you do any changes to the automation script I sent you?
<shadeslayer> backportpackage ftw
<Quintasan> huh?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<shadeslayer> I have 2 scripts :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: sauce
<Quintasan> pls
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: so we basically skipped the shortest route and went out writing our own backport magic?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://gist.github.com/3621314
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, it's you who started
<shadeslayer> though backport will only work if packages have been uploaded to archive atm
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<Quintasan> I just expanded upon it
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> backport package script is threaded as well :P
<shadeslayer> ( kind of )
<Quintasan> It's shit then shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you can supply dsc files as well
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> wait
<soee> shadeslayer, to install telepathy i should install telepathy-kde ?
<shadeslayer> soee: if you already have it installed, just upgrade
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: This is the backport script, how do you update the damn thing?
<shadeslayer> if you don't, then yes, install kde-telepathy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: wat
<soee> shadeslayer, no i have removed it because it couse a lot opf problems before on my desktop (previous version)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: scroll down
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> soee: sudo apt-get install kde-telepathy
<Quintasan> ah yes
<Quintasan> cerainly
<Quintasan> certainly*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I allow you to follow me on github
<Quintasan> you can explore the depths of my qtrollface app there
<Quintasan> SO MANY MEMLEAKS
<shadeslayer> no you
<soee> uh oh owncloud 4.5beta is out:)
<shadeslayer>  My private source files 
<shadeslayer> yaright
<shadeslayer> not so private
<Quintasan> note the damn citation mark
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> description does not have citation mark
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> of my repository?
<shadeslayer> eys
<shadeslayer> aye
<Quintasan> lal
<Quintasan> >mfw shadeslayer
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/dT1Po.png
<Quintasan>  shadeslayer's pc is so broken it doesn't even display quotation marks
<Quintasan> :P
<highvoltage> heh
<shadeslayer> not that
<Riddell> hmm I've a bad feeling about this beta, the image takes an age to start up for some reason and plasma doesn't run the init script so it has a funny layout
<shadeslayer> this : http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/04/plasma-desktopQV2175.png
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> hi thar
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I fixed the latter problem
<soee> shadeslayer, installed without any problems, contacts from gmail and gadu-gadu works fine
<shadeslayer> wheee
<highvoltage> Riddell: if it makes you feel any better, this beta is such a disaster for edubuntu that we might not even release
<highvoltage> (the beta, that is)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh?  what did youdo?
<Quintasan> soee: cześć
<Riddell> highvoltage: we're all broken together :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-workspace was broken
 * Quintasan hugs highvoltage
<highvoltage> Riddell: sounds like a Paul McCartney song :)
<highvoltage> hehe. *hugs*
<Quintasan> highvoltage: My PC is broken on a regular basis
<soee> Quintasan, cześć jak się masz :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/a651fff01cfcef8874c5ddcf7a080467edc49d16
<shadeslayer> also see my email to the list last night
<highvoltage> Quintasan: get a thinkpad, they're rock solid!
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> !Apple && !Dell
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> ubottu: oh shut up
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> highvoltage: Yeah, and I'll end up playing games during uni courses and finish my studies after first exam session
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> Thanks, I'll stick with my PC for now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: gosh, genius
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so now I'm wondering about a respin for that
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<highvoltage> Quintasan: hehe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well ... you could either fix kde-workspace, or let it be because it was broken on alpha as well
<shadeslayer> and we'll fix it for the next beta
<shadeslayer> your discretion :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: https://github.com/Quintasan/coding/commit/d49e492f05ae5ad5329bdbbf5ca74751f4ce9552
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> that should really go into somewhere more accessible though
<Quintasan> kubuntu-dev-tools?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> more like kubuntu-automation-tools
<Quintasan> MORE BRANCHES PLS
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-telepathy-automation-tools
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> i...
 * Quintasan ragequits
<shadeslayer> more like rage timed out
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we didn't even report a bug for it that I can find, how peculiar
<shadeslayer> Riddell: indeed
<shadeslayer> I kind of just found the bug :D
 * Quintasan goes off to find something to eat
<Quintasan> bbl
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> 'twas introduced two months ago
<shadeslayer> plus I should clean up the initscript a bit
<shadeslayer> there's a nice loadModule(deafult.panel) now
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1022479] bzr crashed with SIGSEGV in QGtkStyle::drawComplexControl() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1022479 (by Logan Rosen)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1045839] plasma init script not run @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1045839 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unless you want to create a separate panel script (for which I fail to see the use) it does not give us anything
<Riddell> ScottK: what is it about python3 that stops this working? http://paste.kde.org/543998/
<Riddell> import pyqt should give you QString() surely
<soee> any ideas whats wrong: http://pastebin.com/t7tKzSTE?
<Riddell> soee: it can't find libkworkspace.so
<soee> Riddell, ok got it
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> now I know why the tool ran debuild with -nc
<apachelogger> otherwise patches break the tool if they don't apply
<apachelogger> emit evilGrin();
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1045839] plasma init script not run @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1045839 (by Jonathan Riddell)
 * apachelogger proposes using git for packaging
<apachelogger> ==== Skipping kde-runtime, bzr branch has unexpected content
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: eggs
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde-runtime archive is at ubuntu3, bzr is at ubuntu2
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: eggs
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh that'll be me getting distracted, tsk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kdenetwork archive is at ubuntu4, bzr at ubuntu3
<apachelogger> Riddell: you're not alone, between .0 and now 3 people did not push their changes to bzr
<apachelogger> very much because the workflow is wrong
<apachelogger> i.e. uploads should happen automatically and only through the version control system
<apachelogger> so that commit == upload
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> yeah, and automatic packaging branches should be debian/ only and .orig handled in some useful way
<apachelogger> commit ~= upload as an actual upload may be rejected when failing QA
<apachelogger>  SVN would be perfect for the orig tar stuff .. since you are not detached you need not carry around binary deltas ;)
<Riddell> yay, precise to quantal upgrade works now, lovely
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: a classic indeed :D
<bambee> agateau: my nephew tried kidMP, he loves it ! well done ;)
<bambee> even in python... phonon ftw ! :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is weird breakage in icecc
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I made all the rdepends of libmuonprivate1 depend on libmuonprivate1 (= ${binary:Version})
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/544022/
<JontheEchidna> should automagically upgrade libmuonprivate1 when you upgrade any of the rest now :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: groovy
<apachelogger> ScottK: all the same on i386 though, yay -.-
<apachelogger> not sure it poses a problem though
<Riddell> bambee, agateau: something that should be packaged?
<bambee> Riddell: aurélien has developed a nice movie player for kids, see planet.u.c , really nice, really "kids friendly"  :)
<Riddell> bambee: yeah saw that, question is if we should package it up
<yofel_> apachelogger: if you can properly keep the packaging branch and the .orig branch apart you could use --lightweight for the .orig branch so it doesn't fetch the history
<yofel_> dunno how UDD is set up though
<apachelogger> yofel: UDD is conceptually inefficient
<yofel> agreed
<apachelogger> also I'd not want to use bzr at any rate :P
<apachelogger> it is too slow I say
<apachelogger> pushing .1 changes on some 150 branches to like half an hour
<apachelogger> that surely was no more than 0.5 mib actual delta data
<apachelogger> one gets to wonder
<yofel> it's ~ok from my experience. Sure, git is a tad faster, but it's "you have to always manually push your changes to remote" behaviour is slightly annoying (as is creating post-commit hooks that do that)
 * yofel wonders if he's the only one here that actually likes svn
<yofel> then again, git-svn FTW ^^
<JontheEchidna> I like svn. git is fine too.
<Riddell> golly 4.9.1 is out
<soee> huh? Ready for 12.04 ?
<BluesKaj> for 12.10 backports ?
<apachelogger> yofel: svn is also slow
<apachelogger> what's more disturbing is working with branches tho
<apachelogger> so I guess it has its uses they are just not in developing software in a team
<apachelogger> and certainly not developing software in an envrionment where you won't always have connection to the server
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you push the missing runtime changes?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1046013] backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046013 (by jimav)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think so yeah
<Riddell> oh runtime, no
<Riddell> apachelogger: voila.  thanks for the nudge(s)
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<apachelogger> I'll finish .1 uploadery tomorrow then
<apachelogger> only kdepim stuff is failing as of now, though launchpad does not like me today so I am not sure why as the buildllogs 404 on me :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: watch out for the kwin issue
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1008482] muon does not function @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1008482 (by David J Westlake)
<ScottK> Riddell: You got your PyQt3 issue sorted?
<Riddell> ScottK: well I swapped QString() for just ""
<Riddell> but I don't see anything in the pyqt python 3 changes doc about not having QString()
<ScottK> JontheEchidna said something in one bug about PyQt using native python string handling in python3 since it's unicode clean now.
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1028984/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028984 in apport (Ubuntu Quantal) "apport errored when filing bug on test image alpha3" [High,Triaged]
<Riddell> well porting done :)
<Riddell> but this could be made clearer http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/python_v3.html#qstring
 * Riddell snoozes
<ScottK> Riddell: PyQt Mailing List <pyqt@riverbankcomputing.com> is the place to file complaints.
<JontheEchidna> man, doing D-Bus right is a lot of work
<JontheEchidna> protip #1: never release your first D-Bus API to the public, you will do it wrong.
<xnox> JontheEchidna: nor the second or third. And after you do a Stable release, you will realise you need to break it again.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, probably.
<JontheEchidna> In order for this to be at least passable, I'm modelling my second one after something similar >.>
<JontheEchidna> but my first one was horrible for what I was trying to accomplish, and it's out in the public :s
<JontheEchidna> tons of band-aiding on the client side to shore things up, but it's still not perfect by a long shot
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-05
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley: ping
<shadeslayer> did you just get a Event Brite invitation? or a more proper email?
<shadeslayer> I've not been to UDS for the last 3 years, so clearly things have changed
<shadeslayer> ( somehow that eventbrite invitation landed in my spam )
<shadeslayer> or if anyone else got that ^
<micahg> shadeslayer: yes, I think that's the new system (for this round at least)
<shadeslayer> alright, I'm coming to UDS then \o/
<shadeslayer> micahg: for some reason it doesn't say what's sponsored and what's not though
<micahg> shadeslayer: I saw you in Florida 2 years ago IIRC
<shadeslayer> micahg: yes
<shadeslayer> 10.10 right?
<micahg> no, 11.04
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * shadeslayer just got up, needs coffee
<micahg> Maverick (brussels) was my first UDS
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> 11.04 was my first ... after that something or the other came up and prevented me from attending
<Tm_T> new KTP in PPA, nice
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> let me know if you find issues
<Tm_T> also, looks like I got sponsorship to UDS
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It's just me who didn't get sponsorship mail yet T_T
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: check your spam folder
<shadeslayer> 'twas there for me
<shadeslayer> it'll be a event brite email
<Quintasan> lawl
<shadeslayer> got it?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> not there
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<Quintasan> in:anywhere Event Brite didn't yield anything relevant
<jussi> I didnt get sponsored.....
<shadeslayer> maybe sometime today?
<jussi> oh wait, I didnt apply :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> so no kookies for me, sigh
<jussi> shadeslayer: that doesnt mean Im not coming...
<shadeslayer> oh :D
<Quintasan> lol jussi
<shadeslayer> right, you're in Euro
<shadeslayer> *Europe
<jussi> shadeslayer: its a "maybe" at the moment
<Quintasan> I DARE YOU TO BRING THOSE DAMN FINNISH SWEETS
<Quintasan> I DARE YOU jussi
<jussi> Quintasan: hahaha
<shadeslayer> what finnish sweets
<jussi> the salty ones or the hot ones?
<Quintasan> I think you gave me the salty one
<jussi> hehe
<Quintasan> Because I think I could handle the hot one
<jussi> you can probably buy them in denmark...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: God knows how do they call them but the salty one is awful
<jussi> Salmiakki
<Quintasan> !!!!
 * Quintasan notes the name of the devil's artifact
<jussi> haha
<shadeslayer> oh yay, sweets that are not sweets
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh they have sugar...
<shadeslayer> I like those, sugary things make me want to vomit :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<jussi> just salt also
<jussi> its liquorice based
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If you think you like salty things then your will reconsider if jussi gives you one
<Quintasan> :P
<jussi> hehe
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >mfw jussi gave me one
<Quintasan> http://rookery9.aviary.com.s3.amazonaws.com/10419500/10419640_4f0d_625x625.jpg
<jussi> haha
<Quintasan> Christ, let me know if I should get money for UDS or not
 * Quintasan wonders if he can find work fast enough.
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: jussi listen to this : http://www.youtube.com/user/cokestudioatmtv?feature=results_main
<Quintasan> shadeslayer sending me music
<Quintasan> what kind of sorcery is that
<shadeslayer> the best kind
<Quintasan> Won't say I understand anything they sing but the music is nice
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> However
<Quintasan> you can't beat this
<Quintasan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMnrl0tmd3k
<shadeslayer> basically, the singer is singing out the musical notes in that video
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swara
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and that's just one song, listen to the other playlists there
<shadeslayer> so, who's on precise?
<shadeslayer> and likes Firefox
<shadeslayer> "Michal Zajac is now Offline"
<shadeslayer> hehe
<agateau> bambee: great to hear your nephew likes KidMP :)
<soee> hmm when i try to run updates with muon i have this error message: operations can not be performed until a valid authorization
<soee> so all updates i have to do using terminal and going sudo
<soee> muon should prompt for password (and did it before) but even then there was a problem with locking
<soee> is it possible that this problems are caused by GNOME? I have installed KDE on normal Ubuntu installation
<soee> it was 11.04 -> installed KDE -> upgrade 12.04
<tsdgeos> lol, my public launchpad bug just got marked as duplicate of a private one
<tsdgeos> what's the point of that?
<tsdgeos> is there any chance that https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1045755 is owned by any of the distro guys here and make it public so i can see what my bug was marked as duplicate?
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1045755 not found
<bambee> Precise is an excellent LTS... really... kde 4.8 is really stable and fast :)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: okular moving to universe?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: it's in universe
<Riddell> almost all of kde has been moved there
<Riddell> which is good, less faff and no translations in launchpad
<tsdgeos> Riddell: maybe now you can fix the packaging and include the epub backend?
<tsdgeos> oh it's there already
 * tsdgeos hits himself
<Riddell> yep, another advantage
<Riddell> okular-extra-backends.install:usr/lib/kde4/okularGenerator_epub.so
<tsdgeos> Riddell: so you can set https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdegraphics/+bug/277007 as fixed then ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277007 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "The package claims to support CHM files but it does not" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Riddell> it's already set to fixed
<Riddell> okular-extra-backends.install:usr/lib/kde4/okularGenerator_chmlib.so
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> just half of it
<tsdgeos> the other half says unconfirmed or something
<tsdgeos>  Unknown 
<Riddell> hmm, I don't know if I can correct that
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> mega beta 1 testing needed
<soee> mega?
<Riddell> as in everything needs tested by tomorrow
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: that bug is already public
<shadeslayer> ah someone marked it public 20 minutes ago
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: sure, because i complained ;-)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> I hope I don't exceed my 3G Data usage
 * Riddell feels left out without confirmation or not of uds sponsorship
<Riddell> agateau: did you apply for sponsorship?
<agateau> Riddell: I did
<Riddell> agateau: get anything back?
<agateau> Riddell: not yet
 * agateau checks
<Riddell> hmm, I hope they don't hold a grudge against us!
<agateau> Riddell: i assume we would at least receive a refusal message
<shadeslayer> agateau: Riddell check yer spam
<agateau> shadeslayer: I just did
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> they're being slow, that's what it is :)
<shadeslayer> ( my invitation was in Spam )
<Tm_T> mine was in spam folder also
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1045755] assistant-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in MainWindow::updateApplicationFont() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1045755 (by Alexander Langanke)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: err aye, in my spam it is
<Riddell> agateau: worth double checking
<agateau> Riddell: who's the sender?
<Riddell>  invite@eventbrite.com
<agateau> thanks
<agateau> Riddell: nope, no luck for me :/
<agateau> I mean, no mail
<Riddell> agateau: mhall119 is the guy to nudge I beleive
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> Tm_T: you're coming?
<agateau> Riddell: so, are you sponsored?
<Riddell> agateau: yep, they still like me
<agateau> good :)
<agateau> Riddell: when did it arrive?
<Riddell> 11:08 (23 hours ago)
<agateau> ok, I'll wait until tomorrow then
<Riddell> afiestas, apol_: either of you apply?
<apol_> Riddell: for UDS? I didn't
<shadeslayer> Riddell: w00t :D
<afiestas> Riddell: i did, didn0t giot any email
<afiestas> should I get one either way?
<Riddell> afiestas: unsure, agateau is also lacking one
<Riddell> afiestas: did you check spam?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I will try, still have to convince my employer and then home
<afiestas> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> afiestas: check spam for invite@eventbrite.com
<afiestas> mmm nope
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay your plasma-desktop init script patch worked, you're a genius
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> afiestas: nudge mhall119 if you don't get one soon
<shadeslayer> any ideas what should I link against if I use KNotifyConfigWidget?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libknotifyconfig.so ?
<Riddell> at a guess
<shadeslayer> sure, but I can't find the appropriate var name :D
<shadeslayer> for CMakeLists
<Riddell> ./src/CMakeLists.txt:        ${KDE4_KNOTIFYCONFIG_LIBRARY}
<Riddell> says konsole sources
<shadeslayer> <3
<Riddell> mm, this beta image is much better than yesterdays, whatever was making it boot up slow has gone too
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<shadeslayer> just need to figure out the notificationrc file now
<Riddell> remember to killall knotify4 before testing any changes to it
<Riddell> seen people waste whole days wondering why changes don't make any difference on that
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: does qapt need to create its own index on first use?
<Riddell> or is that a xapian thing I see the progress bar for in the corner of muon?
<Riddell> mm must be, update-apt-xapian is running
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do wonder, did you start muon right after login of a new system?
<Riddell> I did this time yes
<apachelogger> because I very much believe the update ought to be triggered by update checking which does not kick in until 1 minute after kded was started
<Riddell> ah then I might be testing too much :)
<apachelogger> *update of xapian being triggered by muon's update notifier that is ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: yah, it's a marginal design issue
<apachelogger> well "issue"
<apachelogger> if we had not moved update checking back one minute it would xapian update right at login
<apachelogger> suffice to say that this would make first login even more sluggish
<apachelogger> mhhhh
<shadeslayer> whee, per contact notifications done in ktp :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does that mean?
<Riddell> "I only want to be bothered by shadeslayer, nobody else is worthy of a popup on my screen"?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: now you can stalk people as they come online
<shadeslayer> yes :P
<shadeslayer> you can change the settings so that there's a notification as soon as I come online
<Riddell> at last, I'll never miss your presense again! :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> next up is jussi's request for password protected jabber chatrooms
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I forgot meta-kde
<apachelogger> wooh
<apachelogger> also
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> Riddell: why is no one using meta-kde bzr branch? Oo
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> only ubuntu3 missing
<shadeslayer> -> goes off to find something to eat
<apachelogger> (as usual)
<jussi> shadeslayer: +++++++++++++
<shadeslayer> bbl
<apachelogger> funy how we have ubuntu3 not in the archive :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's up with that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: my fail?
<apachelogger> well, you upped it to ninjas
<apachelogger>   * Bump to 4.9.0
<apachelogger>  -- Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>   Mon, 30 Jul 2012 13:06:05 +0100
<apachelogger> I guess we'll simply do 4.9.1 as ubuntu3 upload to archive
<Riddell> apachelogger: that would save me from looking bad :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, if you have a minute ... https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages do you get 404s when trying to access files there?
<apachelogger> been getting them with buildlogs too, so it is getting a bit suspicious
<Riddell> apachelogger: analitza_4.9.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc  downloads fine
<apachelogger> Riddell: and meta-kde?
<Riddell> kde-full_76~pre1ubuntu3~ppa1_all.deb and kdemultimedia_76~pre1ubuntu3~ppa1_all.deb: fine 
<Riddell> meta-kde_76~pre1ubuntu3~ppa1.dsc fine too
<apachelogger> hm, so lunchpad really doesn't like me
<apachelogger> -.-
<Riddell> maybe so
<Riddell> apachelogger: let me know if you need me to download anything
<apachelogger> oh la la
<apachelogger> shadeslayer commited a new upstream release to kde4libs and that is now messing with my dpkg-build
<apachelogger> boohooo I say, good sir
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: libqapt will need the apt xapian index to be present before search functionality will work, yes.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does update notifier trigger that?
<JontheEchidna> Currently, when a LibQApt client initializes the QApt::Backend object, it compares the time stamp of the apt cache and xapian cache.
<JontheEchidna> and then uses the qapt worker to invoke update-apt-xapian-index as root
<JontheEchidna> the notifier doesn't have anything to do with it tho
<JontheEchidna> but perhaps it could, as it takes ~5-15 seconds to build the cache from scratch
<JontheEchidna> making a ~5-15 second peroid where search will not work right off the bat
<JontheEchidna> if the notifier did that, we could hope that the notifier's xapian update will get done before the user wants to start up the muon package manager
<JontheEchidna> was that your thought?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> I think only the first start scenario is affected anyway
<JontheEchidna> makes a good bit of sense. I gotta get ready for classes tho
<apachelogger> after that IIRC xapian will update automatically when something in the database changes, no?
<apachelogger> otherwise it would be even better
<JontheEchidna> I seem to have to manually invoke it whenever the apt cache changes
<apachelogger> 90% of cases you do not log in and start the package manager right away
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why that is sort of spooky
<JontheEchidna> well, it's not a daemon, so....
<apachelogger> in that case periodic triggers via the update daemon would be cool ;)
<JontheEchidna> I think it has a daily cron job or smth
<JontheEchidna> nvm, it doesn't
<apachelogger> I realize it is not a daemon, but there certainly could/should be some sort of hook functionality to enable it to do smaller incremental updates than once a day, or once someone triggers it
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that'd be nice. though it does go a lot quicker if there's a cache already and you invoke an update over dbus
<JontheEchidna> compared to starting with nothing
<JontheEchidna> all I know is that somehow it provides sub-100 ms searches (in most cases) that provide mostly relevant results (in most cases)
<apachelogger> yeah, but from a purely architectural pov that still can turn out bad when between two updates a large number of changes occured
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sorry about that, didn't realize that the script pushed changes as well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah it does
 * apachelogger does not like it
<shadeslayer> indeed, I realized it after it had pushed it
<apachelogger> I will probably work on a design proposal that allows for better scaling
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> i.e. the you-need-to-restart-from-sctach-on-fail is pissing me off royally
<shadeslayer> haha 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you push more than kde4libs?
<shadeslayer> so, this hospital is weird ... no 4th and 13th floors
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't *think* so, but I could be wrong
<JontheEchidna> covering both the chinese and western superstitions, I suppose
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: didn't realize there was a superstition about the 4th floor
 * apachelogger mumbles something about needing a hair cut and starts a search for the holy grail^Wphone
<JontheEchidna> apparently the word for "4" sounds like "hell" in chinese
<shadeslayer> oh .. wow
<JontheEchidna> so it's considered unlucky
<apachelogger> why that was obvious
<Riddell> I did wonder if we should jump straight to KDE 5 back in the day, but the chinese guy I asked said not to worry
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> good news everyone!
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> half of .1 was not uploaded and I do not know why
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I did see half of .1 in ninjas and assumed you uploaded it
<shadeslayer> on purpose
<apachelogger> well, I uploaded all except the 3 pkgs that did not build a source
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> and according to dput's upload files everything was upped
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/544352/
<shadeslayer> launchpad was hungry and ate them
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> lunchpad doesn't like me anymore it seems
<apachelogger> it's also not like I got an email about it being rejected or anything
<shadeslayer> maybe they got rejected ?
<shadeslayer> ah ...
<shadeslayer> email about it being accepted ?
<apachelogger> well they clearly got rejected
<apachelogger> lunchpad just doesn't tell me about it
<apachelogger> (there is no record of lunchpad ever knowing about the package)
<apachelogger> ohooooo!
<apachelogger> they are not signed
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<apachelogger> probably was bad copy'n'paste on my part, one line being newlined before the end screwing up half the signing
<Riddell> anyone able to test beta 1 candidate amd64 CD? since someone has reported plasma crashes on startup on it http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22548/testcases
<apachelogger> no stick available
 * apachelogger complains about the lack of backtrace
<Riddell> claydoh: yo
<claydoh> hi Riddell just got home, and irc back online
<claydoh> will be doing release stuff today after sleep, then I get to replace motherboard in my laptop yay!
<Riddell> thanks claydoh  :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bzr: ERROR: An error (1) occurred running quilt: Patch kubuntu_plasma_init_script.diff does not exist
<apachelogger> kde-workspace
<apachelogger> you forgot to commit the diff
<apachelogger> (bzr issues sure a common these days :()
<Riddell> gah
<Riddell> apachelogger: committed
<apachelogger> danke
<claydoh> Riddell: apachelogger: anything you or anyone feels needing inclusion in the notes, please let me know
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you push your missing commit to kdenetwork yet?
<apachelogger> 15 packages still missing from ninjas
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/544370/
<apachelogger> if anyone wants to pick that up, I'll be away for an hour or so
<apachelogger> also libs is ftbfs
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> libs needs the so names changed everywhere to .1
 * apachelogger gone now
<Riddell> hi mparillo 
<mparillo> Riddell: Hi.
<Riddell> claydoh: search through my posts to release-team to get feature updates
<shadeslayer> huh ? my missing commit ? also I will most likely not be able to do a lot today, most likely tomorrow ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> only have 75 MB's of data left :P
<Riddell> nobody type anything, it'll waste shadeslayer's bandwidth!
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how come you're so short?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not at home, and recharged with the cheapest plan that was available for data
<shadeslayer> I didn't realize I would be staying at the hospital overnight
<Riddell> mm, someone ill?
<shadeslayer> yeah, my uncle ...
<Riddell> best of luck with that then
<shadeslayer> oh, they say they'll discharge him tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> could someone test ff from : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
 * Riddell installs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: starts up, what am I looking for?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: things like the save dialog should be the one from KDE
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope :(
<shadeslayer> O_o
<shadeslayer> correct version et all ?
<Riddell> firefox: Installed: 15.0+build1-0ubuntu2~ppa3
<Riddell> seems to be
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what about the open dialog
<shadeslayer> and by save dialog I mean the ui that pops up and asks where you want to save things
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ugly and gtk
<shadeslayer> humbug
<debfx> ScottK: if no one is working on the ibus stuff we should separate it from 4.8.5 and upload it proposed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: precise ?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: works just fine here
<shadeslayer> how odd
<shadeslayer> ah I know
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you need Firefox-kde-support
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, is that still FF 14.1 in the ppa ? or is it upgraded to 15 yet ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: I need testers for precise + ff 15
<shadeslayer> see backlog
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm on quantal here ... my precise install is maintained with stable apps , hence my stable fallback OS 
<shadeslayer> hmm , you can test for quantal as well
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok I'll test FF 15 on quantal if you wish 
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> yeah :)
<shadeslayer> make sure you install Firefox-kde-support from the blue shell ppa
<apachelogger> :(
 * shadeslayer tickles apachelogger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you uploadered kdednetwork but did not commit/push to bzr
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+changelog
 * shadeslayer tickles apachelogger some more
<apachelogger> the mighty lunchpad knows it all
<apachelogger> anyone uploaded anything while I was away?
<apachelogger> WRT .1
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<apachelogger> u all lazy, me sad
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  There'a also a Kamera patch that just went into Debian we probably want.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just strapped for bandwidth today
<apachelogger> it's because Riddell types so much!
<shadeslayer> :P
 * apachelogger picks nose while waiting for kdelibs to proudce a source pkg
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1011961] sftp connection with password fails @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011961 (by Arrigo Marchiori)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, nice and KDE now
<apachelogger> what's this then? bug day?
<shadeslayer> yay
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, is that a different FF-kde-support than the one for 14.1 ?
<BluesKaj> because I have FF kde-support already installed 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: nope, that's fine
<shadeslayer> just upgrade ff
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok good
<BluesKaj> yup already did 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: me thinks we can drop kde.js
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: me thinks we can drop kde.js when the mighty opensuse does
<shadeslayer> just need to talk to opensuse people as to why they have it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ask wstephenson
<shadeslayer> *will ask ...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: did you get some sort of confirmation for UDS?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can reproduce the crashery of plasma on amd64
<apachelogger> qt 4.8.2 bug that is
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: are we going for .3 in quantal?
<Quintasan_> YES
<Quintasan_> THEY FIXED MY INTERNET
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan_> nope
<Quintasan_> not yet, strange
<apachelogger> :(
<sreich> oh man i know that feeling..broken internet
<shadeslayer> heh
 * apachelogger tickles Quintasan
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what?
<Quintasan> I didn't break anything
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I was born with a broken internet, you merely adopted it
 * apachelogger shrugs and fires up the dragon
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What was the sender name again?
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> invite@eventbrite.com
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> nothing
<Quintasan> Who do I blame for this?
<shadeslayer> ask Marianna or Mhall
<shadeslayer> sooo ..... no precise users?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can't backtrace tho :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> I use maverick
<shadeslayer> good on you
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Ha, mhall said some mails didn
<Quintasan> didn't make it
<shadeslayer> so you're coming?
<Quintasan> dunno
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<JontheEchidna> haha, my dad sent me this link: http://basicinstructions.net/basic-instructions/2012/9/4/how-to-judge.html
<JontheEchidna> I'm fairly sure we've had the conversation on the bottom-left panel ;-)
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: uh oh, does it just crash on boot up?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> well, when you choose the login option and the session starts
<Riddell> damn
<apachelogger> I actually cannot find the Qt bug
<apachelogger> but it is the same crash as seen here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305913
<ubottu> KDE bug 305913 in general "Kate crashes upon startup" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<apachelogger> I think amarok has that too
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> qscript to blame?
<Riddell> could be patch kubuntu_36_qtscript_64bit.diff recommended by KDevelop authors. Fix JIT crash on x86-64
<apachelogger> oh, very possible
<apachelogger> I only saw kubuntu based reports thus far
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you can't get a backtrace what makes you think it's https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305913 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 305913 in general "Kate crashes upon startup" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<apachelogger> Riddell: unless qtscript is completely broken there ought not be that many reasons to crash in a ctor
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how to assess how common this bug is, would be bad to release a beta which crashes on boot up for lots of people
 * apachelogger needs to look at patch
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd say potentially all of 64bit is affected though
<Riddell> worked fine for me
<apachelogger> well, I only tried in vbox so all of vbox + 64bit ;)
<apachelogger> we do have a lot of patches in qt
<apachelogger> read: we have too many patches in qt
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_fix_build_glib_231.diff
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, some are probly needed , getting Qt errors in kate segfaults here on quantal 
<apachelogger> half a year is a long temporary
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: huh?
<apachelogger> please elaborate
<apachelogger> danimo: when is qt 4.8.3 due? I noticed it is already tagged
<BluesKaj> wish I would have saved that last pastebin ..hangon
<danimo> apachelogger: I have no idea frankly
<danimo> apachelogger: did you try asking in #qt-labs?
<apachelogger> nah, too lazy
<danimo> apachelogger: I think due to the transfer things got a bit deferred
<Riddell> rdieter: I see bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305718 is reported on fedora too, do you use that qtscript-on-64bit patch the kdevelop guys recommended for qt?
<ubottu> KDE bug 305718 in qt "Several applications crash in QtScript initialization [@__memcpy_sse2, QTJSC::JIT::privateCompileCTIMachineTrampolines]" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<rdieter> Riddell: yes, we reverted the patch
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=685524
<ubottu> Debian bug 685524 in qt4-x11 "After upgrading to 4:4.8.2+dfsg-1 kwin segfaults on startup" [Grave,Fixed]
<rdieter> Riddell: and added a comment @ https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-23871 about the badness
<apachelogger> it's interesting how we are the only distro not noticing :P
<rdieter> seems to only happen on some hardware, not easily reproducible
<apachelogger> Riddell: so that seems vastly hardware dependent
<apachelogger> rdieter: yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: IMHO that ought to be fixed for beta
<apachelogger> beta is the time when people start looking at things, potentially having a half broken system seems a bit ... wrong
<Riddell> apachelogger: question is do we just throw up qt without that patch and rebuild the ISOs or do we test it first somehow
<apachelogger> Riddell: given the time constraints I'd go with former
<apachelogger> we know it worked without the patch
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305913
<ubottu> KDE bug 305913 in general "Kate crashes upon startup" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<apachelogger> so assuming the patches-should-not-depend-conflict-with-each-other rule was applied properly
<apachelogger> qt should work all the same without the patch 
<BluesKaj> hmm, resolved ? ...not here 
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: it's the issue we are talking about right now
<BluesKaj> right apachelogger , good to know 
<apachelogger> uploading 6 more packages to ninjas, I hope this time libs builds
<debfx> hm none of the 4.9.1 packages have the kdelibs5-dev build-dependency bumped to >= 4.9.1
<Riddell> page started for UDS http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-uds
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support & cleanup ftpmaster access | UDS-R: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-uds
<Riddell> agateau, afiestas, Quintasan: marianna sent around an e-mail to sponsored people and you weren't in the To: line so I guess you didn't make it
<Riddell> I recommend you e-mail kubuntu-devel asking for sponsorship from the kubuntu-council and why you deserve it and we can decide on that next week
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046244] plasma-desktop crashes with SIGFAULT on boot @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046244 (by Francesco Ruvolo)
<afiestas> Riddell: will have to follow uds online, at least this year is in my timezone more or less xd
<Riddell> afiestas: you don't fancy coming on kubuntu's expenses?
<afiestas> mmm I have mix feelings about that
<Riddell> well we work best as a distro when there's some upstream people around to keep us right
<afiestas> Riddell: no upstream got sponsored this time?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> gosh canonical's expense sheet really is an Excel file, I thought that was just a malitious rumour
<highvoltage> at least they don't have the old distorted ubuntu logo on there anymroe
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. I've used it before
<highvoltage> (but they still use Arial :-/)
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, which ninja ppa should I look at for the Qt patches when they are finished building ?
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: ninja is in no usable condition
<BluesKaj> yeah  apachelogger I find it confusing and totally disorganized 
<BluesKaj> the whole setup
<apachelogger> what steup?
<BluesKaj> the ppa pages etc 
<apachelogger> don't unstand
<apachelogger> also can't type apparently
<apachelogger> s/unstand/understand/
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, guess I don't understand either
<yofel> BluesKaj: the qtscript patch? that's in the archive for quantal
<Riddell> qt is building now without the troublesome patch
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046244] plasma-desktop crashes with SIGFAULT on boot @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046244 (by Francesco Ruvolo)
<JontheEchidna> http://sigfault.com/
<jussi> O/
<Riddell> hello jussi lad
<jussi> GDAY Riddell
<jussi> apachelogger: around at all? 
<apachelogger> no
<jussi> apachelogger: :D
<jussi> apachelogger: have you a usb headset?
<Riddell> he was moaning about one only the other day
<jussi> lol
<jussi> I just want him to test my  bug/see it in action...
<apachelogger> jussi: no, well yes, not with me tho
<jussi> apachelogger: ahh, ok, Ill just write the bug down then
<jussi> apachelogger: kde bug 303020
<ubottu> KDE bug 303020 in general "Fallback Master Channel" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303020
<jussi> Not my bug, but same
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> pulseaudio integration problem
<apachelogger> we are going to redo kmix from ground up pretty much to fix that
<jussi> apachelogger: could you click confirm on it?
<apachelogger> but what be the point? :P
<apachelogger> actually I am semi-certain there is a report about it somewhere
<jussi> apachelogger: yes, that is the one... I didnt report it, I found it with the search
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> On the off chance whoever's doing -workspace for 4.9.1 didn't see it, mgraesslin's posted on packagers about his fix for the kwin regression.
<BluesKaj> it would be nice to have an integrated master audio suite in kde , where one can setup drivers and volume IOs ctrls , codec settings for digital outs (pavucontrol atm) , all on one GUI , instead of the mishmash that's audio on kubuntu now
<BluesKaj> alsa seemed to do all that until these other sound server layers were implemented 3 yrs ago ...seems alsa has lost it's way for dedicated pci soundcards which need pulseaudio to work with flashaudio on websites 
<BluesKaj> getting flashaudio on websites to work with alsa directly seems impossible if you run a pci soundcard 
<claydoh> Riddell:  where/what is release-team? irc or ml?
<Riddell> claydoh: a mailing list
<Riddell> claydoh: and if you can snaffle the most important bugs from the quantal bugs url in the /topic and put them on the beta 1 page and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 that would be awesome
<Riddell> proofreaders, how's this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> new amd64 images
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you test to see if the problem has gone away ?
<soee> Problem with upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, what's up?
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds  beta 1 candidate images need testing
<Riddell> especially amd64 images which had a bug earlier today
<Riddell> soee: I need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu proofread for sanity, no problem expected
<Riddell> and images tested, testing upgrade would be good too
<soee> no problem expected so i can upgrade on my home machine ? :)
<Riddell> soee: sure, as long as you're aware it's still in testing
<Riddell> then report success or otherwise on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds
<Riddell> bug 1044657  good thing we're not shipping libreoffice this beta
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044657 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Quantal) "[regression] Missing LO menus when not run in Unity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044657
<soee> Riddell, distribution upgrade process started
<micahg> yeah, apparently it was in the version uploaded during beta freeze
<BluesKaj> ``already have quantal beta installed . only bugs are the odd kate segfault , think I'll pass on reinstalling 
<soee> it would be nice to have soome icon for distribution upgrade window
<soee> frrrr eroor :D
<soee> not enough free space :o requires ~ 2.4 GB
<apachelogger> Riddell: y u keep from going to bed :(
<soee> can someone explain me why windows changes styles when going into audo mode?
<apachelogger> into what mode?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's le fixed
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/05/plasma-desktopzg2433.png
<soee> why upgrade process wants to remove skype ?
<soee> because ia32libs are going to be removed ?
<apachelogger> possibly
 * apachelogger goes to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<soee> apachelogger, apps which require root password to run changes style to default
<apachelogger> soee: because apps which require root access are wrong in doing it
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga, thanks for testing
<soee> it looks like upgrade will take hale night
<soee> *half
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-06
<JontheEchidna> I'm surprised, the university has us using a linux lab, (gnome3, yech) and we can remotely submit assignments via scp/ssh.
<JontheEchidna> (and that linux lab is what we're using for this class)
<shadeslayer> morning
<soee> Riddell, i did upgrade during the night 12.04 -> 12.10
<soee> but had no time to reboot machine and check if everyting is ok
<soee> but upgrade finished without any errors
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a lot more coffee
 * kubotu slides a lot more coffee down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> good news everyone!
<apachelogger> libs is building, pim-runtime continues to fail, still 3 packages missing
<apachelogger> oh, actually it's more than 3
<apachelogger> Oo
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> yay, stupid chrome still hit by that stupid bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you seen martin's email to kde-packagers about some critical bug
<shadeslayer> pim-runtime ftbfs is weird
<shadeslayer> !find libxerces
<ubottu> Found: libxerces2-java, libxerces2-java-doc, libxerces2-java-gcj, libxerces-c-dev, libxerces-c-doc
 * shadeslayer fixes
<shadeslayer> bleh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> todo:
<apachelogger> - workspace
<apachelogger>   * kwin patch
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> awesum
<apachelogger> my notes file apparently has
<apachelogger> don't ask me how
<apachelogger> text files are getting all intelligent Oo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is the first I'm facing this .. but should kdepim-runtime dep on libxerces-c-dev or libxerces-c3.1
<shadeslayer> because libxerces-c3.1 was pulled in automatically earlier
<shadeslayer> but libxerces-c-dev was never pulled in
<shadeslayer> and I've never seen a build dep on just a library ... always on lib headers
 * shadeslayer is going to install precise this weekend, quantal's X is absolutely unusable
<shadeslayer> mmm ... need to sync github ff-kde with precise packaging
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is the error anyway?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can't find libs to link against I believe ( needs libxerces-c3.1  )
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxerces-c.so', needed by `resources/kolabproxy/akonadi_kolabproxy_resource'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> why it appears the lib had a packaging error if the -dev was not pulled in
<shadeslayer> that was pulled in automagically earlier
<apachelogger> OR that dep is new
<shadeslayer> the former
<apachelogger> bogus packaging then
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<apachelogger> OR that .so is in fact not public
<apachelogger> (i.e. usually that .so would be a link to the sonamed version e.g. xerces-c.so.0.0.0, but it is only needed to find that sonamed version, thus only a dev requirement, so it should only be in -dev)
<shadeslayer> ETOOTIREDTOPARSEERROR
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please push your missing change to kdentwork
<apachelogger> only things missing should be network and mplayerthumbs now
<apachelogger> and former needs packaging to begin with
<shadeslayer> kk
<apachelogger> actually latter
 * apachelogger needs moar coffeee
<shadeslayer> I just had coffee and I'm barely awake :|
<CIA-58> [kdenetwork] Rohan Garg * 184 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) * Compile with telepathy-qt support for krfb - Add fix_missing_header_include.diff to fix libvncviewer FTBFS
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ kfixed
<shadeslayer> you probably want to drop that patch
<shadeslayer> I pushed it into SVN as well, so was most likely included in 4.9.1
 * shadeslayer tickles apachelogger
<apachelogger> I do like dropping patches
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not the case
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> does SVN have branches?
<shadeslayer> because I just pushed to master
<apachelogger> SVN has definitely no master :P
<apachelogger> also what's with the patch naming there?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> simple_and_generic_names.ftw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u fixing pim-runtime?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm not sure what would be the /right/ way to do things there
<apachelogger> add the build dep? :P
<shadeslayer> sure, but on the library or the header files :P
<apachelogger> the one that contains the .so?!
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxerces-c.so
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxerces-c.so does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> wat
<apachelogger> !find libxerces-c.so quantal
<ubottu> Package/file libxerces-c.so does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> tehehehe
<apachelogger> funny
<apachelogger> !info libxerces-c-dev
<ubottu> libxerces-c-dev (source: xerces-c): validating XML parser library for C++ (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-3 (quantal), package size 2849 kB, installed size 15281 kB
<apachelogger> !info libxerces-c-dev quantal
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> I broke it
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you mooed today
<shadeslayer> !find libxerces-c-3.1.so
<ubottu> Package/file libxerces-c-3.1.so does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> libxerces-c-dev
<shadeslayer> ya
<MCR1> Hi. Some people have troubles running python-qt4 applications on Quantal like the packages qbzr or trimage. They all fail with the same error: Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed.
<MCR1> Who can fix this ?
<MCR1> I was told by didrocks that I might find the experts here :)
<agateau> MCR1: sounds like a bug in the qgtk widget style
<agateau> MCR1: do you get the same crash when running the app with "-style plastique" options
<agateau> ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fix uploaded
<MCR1> agateau: one moment, checking :)
<apachelogger> thx
<MCR1> agateau: wooow, this time a new crash. I could not start qbzr with this option, but when I tried trimage I got these errors:
<MCR1> agateau: QNativeImage: Unable to attach to shared memory segment.
<MCR1> X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9
<MCR1> Major opcode: 62 (X_CopyArea)
<agateau> wow
<shadeslayer> O_O
<MCR1> trimage essentially opens in a 5000x5000 pixel window with completely black content
<tsdgeos> agateau: if you're bored, assistant is crashing too (different issue altogether)
<agateau> tsdgeos: I am not bored :)
<tsdgeos> daminit!
<agateau> MCR1: if "-style plastique" does not work, you can try running qtconfig and change the style from there
<agateau> MCR1: the gtk widget assert reminds me of a problem when overlay scrollbars where used with qgtk style
<agateau> MCR1: iirc there is an environment variable to disable overlay scrollbars which you could try to set before running qbzr or trimage
<apachelogger> (overlay scrollbars ought to be deactivated in Qt directly)
<apachelogger> in quantal anyway
<MCR1> agateau: Okay, with style plastique qbzr now seems to work
<agateau> MCR1: (or you can just uninstall overlay scrollbars temporarily)
<MCR1> agateau: It was using GTK+ before
<agateau> apachelogger: I wrote a set of patches to disable overlay scrollbars for oneiric, don't know if they are still there
 * agateau bets either the qt side or the gtk side of the patch got dropped
<MCR1> agateau: but trimage still fails to open...
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_93_disable_overlay_scrollbars.diff
<MCR1> trimage error: "sni-qt/3721" WARN  09:49:15.767 void StatusNotifierItemFactory::connectToSnw() Invalid interface to SNW_SERVICE
<MCR1> then: QNativeImage: Unable to attach to shared memory segment.
<agateau> apachelogger: looks good, can you check for the gtk patch?
<apachelogger> I could
<apachelogger> that requires more time then
<apachelogger> and I am already distracted enough
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please go look for patch in gtk
<agateau> :)
<shadeslayer> I'm looking at preinst stuff
<shadeslayer> and not caffeinated enough
<agateau> MCR1: the sni-qt can be ignored I think, the real problem is the 5000x5000 window
 * apachelogger pokes with a long pointy stick of foofoo
<agateau> I do not run Quantal yet, so it's difficult to help more
 * MCR1 tries to pull coffee into the LAN cable...
 * agateau creates a Quantal VM
<MCR1> agateau: Yes, I do not exactly know if it is 5000x5000, but it is scary big ;)
<MCR1> agateau: The compiz close animation of it almost kills my system ;)
 * MCR1 hopes that the Compiz issues with virtual machines have already been fixed
 * MCR1 tries to update his vbox quantal installation...
<agateau> MCR1: can you try to 1) set the Qt style back to GTK 2) run qbzr with "LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 qbzr"?
<agateau> apachelogger: gtk patch is still there
<MCR1> agateau: The syntax to run qbzr is "bzr qbzr log" for example, so I am not sure how to add LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 to that...
<agateau> MCR1: you can run qbzr directly iirc
<MCR1> ?
<agateau> oh, no you can't
<apachelogger> qbzr is a set of plugins to bzr
<apachelogger> so simply set the var for bzr
<agateau> MCR1: then try LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 bzr qlog
 * agateau hasn't used bzr for a long time :)
 * apachelogger envys agateau
<agateau> apachelogger: you not loving the bazaar ?
<MCR1> agateau: WORX :)
<apachelogger> no!
<jussi> bazaar sounds to me like somethign a japanese soldier would shout when charging... :P
<agateau> that would be tora tora tora :)
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be reviewing lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/mplayerthumbs
<apachelogger> oh noes
<shadeslayer> looking
<apachelogger> the netwox is failing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you sure you want to have a install file?
<shadeslayer> it's just one package :P
<MCR1> agateau: So basically we found out that liboverlay_scrollbars are breaking GTK+ qt apps in Quantal, yes ? Now 1.How do we fix it ? 2.What about the scary big window ? :-D
<MCR1> *of trimage
<agateau> MCR1: can you try the LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR trick with trimage as well?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you sure you want to insinuate that I have a useless install file?
<MCR1> yes ofc. - but I guess there it was another problem, because I already changed the style to plastique, but I'll try...
<apachelogger> it's two packages :P
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: before trying to smartass me, check your facts you lazy bum :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: again, I don't think the install file is required :P
<apachelogger> it is
<shadeslayer> why
<apachelogger> dh does not care that a package has a -dbg suffix
<apachelogger> to it there are two packages
<MCR1> agateau: The trick does not do the trick for trimage unfortunately...
<apachelogger> meaning debian/tmp does not get automatically thrown into package A)
<shadeslayer> and why are you not using dh --with-kde ?
<apachelogger> dunno, stole that from dragon
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> I recon the include takes care of that
<apachelogger> on that not
<apachelogger> e
<shadeslayer> seems that it does
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> the build system we use is utterly untransparent and whatnot
<apachelogger> also ever changing
<apachelogger> I find this bad and a solution must therefore be found
<agateau> MCR1: ok, so trimage problem is a different bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, ship it
<apachelogger> needs FFe
<apachelogger> unless the binary from 4.8 is still in
<apachelogger> which would be spooky
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> yah, needs FFe
<apachelogger> anyone in mood for a FFe?
<agateau> MCR1: fixing it is going to require running Quantal Qt in gdb to figure out what the problem is
<shadeslayer> I've annoyed the release team too much :P
<agateau> MCR1: that is not going to happen today
<apachelogger> Subject: Review Request: Add phonon-vlc option to disable PulseAudio support
<apachelogger> why this should be fun
 * agateau is still download quantal iso from his loosy connection
<apachelogger> also wrong channel 
<shadeslayer> :)
<MCR1> agateau: Yes, unfortunately - maybe it is best I'll file a bug against the trimage package as well, but I am not sure if it is still actively developed...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pim-runtime still failing
 * shadeslayer opens furryfox
<MCR1> agateau: Thx a lot for your fast help. Ping me if you need any testing or so...
<shadeslayer> [ 95%] make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libboost_thread-mt.so', needed by `resources/kolabproxy/akonadi_kolabproxy_resource'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> !find libboost_thread-mt.so
<ubottu> Package/file libboost_thread-mt.so does not exist in quantal
<agateau> MCR1: ok
<shadeslayer> most likely needs libboost-thread-dev
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop eet :P
<apachelogger> what's with ET?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you may want to add libboost-dev
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: libboost1.49-dev is already there
<shadeslayer>   Suggests: libboost-thread1.49-dev
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> silly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how about we start setting up 4.9.1 imports and give packaging with recipes a shot later on
<shadeslayer> bzr with recipes will make so much sense >.>
<shadeslayer> you could have a dedicated PPA for 4.9 where whenever someone fixes something in the 4.9 branch it gets packaged and uploaded to the QA ppa
<shadeslayer> then after spending 10 days in QA, we can release to Archive
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok, you've just gone mad
<shadeslayer> why? :P
<apachelogger> you are talking about relying lunchpad to do things
<shadeslayer> actually, recipes are quite reliable
<shadeslayer> we use them for neon don't we ? :D
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> I wonder if there's a API to setup git imports
<apachelogger> I did not notice you are packaging from tags
<apachelogger> which BTW is not supported
<shadeslayer> we .. are? 
<apachelogger> so what you end up doing then is looking at git to identify which commit is tagged
<apachelogger> and then pin point the bzr revision that is that commit and set that in your recipe
<shadeslayer> afaik we just import git master and package it up
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> do we do that for stable?
<shadeslayer> sure, instead of importing master, impor the 4.9 branch
<apachelogger> do we do that for stable?
<shadeslayer> lp supports importing git branches
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, but we should
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> so instead of packaging a QA'd snapshot of git we package a not QA'd snapshot of git
<apachelogger> why that sounds like an improvement
<shadeslayer> use specific revisions then
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> read what I wrote about that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's just a bit of work, but then lp does most of the heavylifting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a bit?
<apachelogger> 200 times manual look up of a commit
<apachelogger> *manual*
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ok, bad idea
<shadeslayer> aaannnnddd kdepim-runtime fails again
<apachelogger> lol
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so', needed by `resources/kolabproxy/akonadi_kolabproxy_resource'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> #$@#@%#$#@
<apachelogger> seriously?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> are you sure kolabproxy is not new?
<shadeslayer> idk
<apachelogger> that seems like a lot of missing lib foo for a patch release TBH
<shadeslayer> !find kolabproxy
<ubottu> Package/file kolabproxy does not exist in quantal
<Riddell> it's in /usr/bin/akonadi_kolabproxy_resource
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the underlying stack changed alot I think
<Riddell> kdepim-runtime: /usr/bin/akonadi_kolabproxy_resource
<shadeslayer> so, if we rebuild kdepim-runtime from archives, I'm certain it'll fail
<soee> Riddell, did you read my message ?
<Riddell> soee: your upgrade worked?
<Riddell> record it on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22516/testcases !
<soee> Riddell, upgrade yes without eny erros but i had no time to reboot and check how system works im gonna do it when i came home today
<soee> Riddell, but it wasn't iso
<soee> just simple distibution upgrade 
<Riddell> yes that's an important test case, recorded on same tracker website
<soee> also it was 64bit
<soee> o some of this: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22627/testcases ?
<Riddell> no upgrade is separate, search for upgrade kubuntu on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds
<soee> ok, done
<Riddell> thanks
<soee> beta 1 uses lightdm right as kdm was removed completly during upgrade process ?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> mmm .. anyone have a idea how I can actually *lower* the resolution on KVM?
<shadeslayer> or set a fixed resolution
<Riddell> ug our old kubuntu friend stylman in trouble http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/05/1238214/bitfloor-joins-list-of-compromised-bitcoin-exchanges 
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> I can only hope he didn't lose alot of money
<shadeslayer> no idea how that bitcoin stuff works tbh
<apachelogger> wikipedia has the good info
<apachelogger> I cannot explain as I always end up spewing sarcasm all over the coins
<Riddell> maybe I shouldn't have distracted him with Edinburgh Festival shows
 * apachelogger goes all meh on release packaging
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: runtime still ftbfsing?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I didn't fix it yet
<shadeslayer> was fixing some other stuff
<shadeslayer> ok, I can look at it now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hm, no dev package for curl
<shadeslayer> well .. there's libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<shadeslayer> and libcurl4-nss-dev
<shadeslayer> hmmm ... nvm
 * shadeslayer crosses fingers and hopes pim-runtime builds now
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ~quantalX~ppaX or ~quantal~ppaX or ~ppaX~quantalX?
 * apachelogger thinks the last one is wrong
<Riddell> ~quantalX~ppaX is typical
<apachelogger> but why number the series?
<Riddell> hmm, just to fit in nicely with backports ~quantalX
<Riddell> but I guess it's not necessary
<apachelogger> perhaps ScottK has a rationale for the X
<Riddell> fit in nicely isn't a good rationale?
<apachelogger> no, I meant why backports has it
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> now I get it
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/544838/
<apachelogger> bash supremacy I say
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fix kdepim runtime so version stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<apachelogger> simply bump everything to .1
<shadeslayer> doing some other stuff 
<shadeslayer> fix it fix it fix it
<apachelogger> albert had this great idea of bumping that stuff globaly
<apachelogger> nah
 * apachelogger is fed up with .1
<apachelogger> should have been done in 12 hours, yet it's 3 days now
<Riddell> this is always the case with SC releases
<Riddell> they always take longer than it seems they ought to
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> the automation is not scaling
<apachelogger> and bugged
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what is khighestversion doing?
<apachelogger> oh, who would have known, I already hacked a script for ppa uploads
<apachelogger> slightly dumb version tho
<bambee> I never understood why IM clients has both notifications support: message indicator & KDE notifications, I mean it's a kind of double notification for a single message. It would be nice to be able to disable them. For example, only get notifications for the indicator message (at work it is more inconspicuous )
<bambee> imho
<bambee> hi btw
<Riddell> yes that would be my preferred setting
<Riddell> having support for both is fine but only 1 by default generally
<bambee> I agree, at least for quassel and kde-telepathy it would be nice... I will take a look at it
<Riddell> bambee: well telepathy doesn't have message-indicator alas
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: get’s the latest version from the secret loctaion
<bulldog98_> get’s the versionnumber
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046820] touch support seems broken since qt4-x11-4.8.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046820 (by Canmor Lam)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046825] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: lectura insuficiente en b... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046825 (by starky_00)
<ScottK> BTW, backports has switched to a version number model, e.g. ~12.04.1 instead of name based (~precise1) so that we survive alphabet rollover here in a few years.
<Riddell> hmm that might be an idea
<micahg> umm...it's ~ubuntu12.04.1 :)
<apachelogger> I favor this move
<apachelogger> however
<apachelogger> the work... brrrr....
<apachelogger> do we have a file on the system that actually maps a series name to a number?
<micahg> apachelogger: distro-info maybe
<apachelogger> /usr/share/distro-info/ubuntu.csv
<apachelogger> oh la la
<apachelogger> micahg: thx
<mparillo> Is there a test case for installing Beta-1 to a VMWare Player?
<apachelogger> considering it is a proprietary tool I do not think so
<mparillo> apachelogger: Thx. Basically what I have at work...I could let it run while on my day job.
<Riddell> mparillo: that's just the install test case
<Riddell> so any of the test cases can be done in vmware
<mparillo> So, is there a dummies guide on how to get started testing Beta-1?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: question, does Kubuntu Beta 1 add org.kde.showActivityManager to the panel?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's an activity manager plasmoid on the panel yes
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<shadeslayer> because we don't add that
<shadeslayer> I don't see it anywhere in the 00-defaultLayout.js script
<Riddell> let me double check
<Riddell> yep it's there
<shadeslayer> AND if I run panel = new Panel via desktop console in my quantal install it gives me a blank panel
<shadeslayer> no activity manager stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ ideas?
<BluesKaj> I have a desktop toolbox that includes activities , at the top right 
<shadeslayer> nah, we're talking about the default panel on the live CD :)
 * shadeslayer is a bit confused as to where that comes from tbh
<BluesKaj> it's very similar to the panel toolbox but the icon is a grey bar with "Desktop " , written on it 
<BluesKaj> wish i could get rid of it ...don't use activities\
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you do new Panel you get a new Panel, duh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: a empty one
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> but where does the showActivityManager widget come from?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does it magically add itself when creating a new activity?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we add it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no we don't :P
<apachelogger> why do we not?
<shadeslayer> idk
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually I know where it comes from
<shadeslayer> Riddell: possible, but the panel is created after the activity
<apachelogger> le update scripts of the upstream
<shadeslayer> :|
<apachelogger> cuz the upstream apparently thinks forcing stuff down people's throat helps PR or something
<Riddell> ah
<shadeslayer> ah yes indeed : addShowActivitiesManagerPlasmoid.js
<Riddell> ooh, ready!
 * shadeslayer facepalms
<shadeslayer> yay
<soee> Riddell, im home. System works fine :)
<Riddell> proofreaders, how's this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> soee: great
<mparillo> Should it read  CD-sized  instead of  CD sizes?
<mparillo> Is there an extra character at the end of: Regular users who want to help us test by finding, reporting, and/or fixing bugs involving installation, updgrades, and regular usage.`
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> screenshot has fedora icon in kicker
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta1/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=desktop.png
<mparillo> You link to KDE 4.9, but say: The latest testing release of KDE's Plasma Workspaces and Applications ? Is it still a testing release?
<tsimpson> duplicate "for" in the first line: "preparing for for the final"
<tsimpson> love how no-one managed to see that :p
<shadeslayer> :D
<mparillo> Does Calligra eq  the 'KDE Office Suite'?
<shadeslayer> Pointing users to a wiki page for feedback is a bit sad :(
<apachelogger> social media I say
<apachelogger> also 
<shadeslayer> in order to edit said wiki page, you'd need to create a lp account
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a problem with fedora *fistwave*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aye :P
 * apachelogger smacks shadeslayer and leaves for today
 * shadeslayer shuts the door and tickles apachelogger
<mparillo> Space before ,: 'happening ,'
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: well, to report bugs you need an lp accout too. one would hope pre-release testers would be reporting bugs
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: sure, but what if you find no bugs but have genera feedback
<shadeslayer> *general
<shadeslayer> Things like, how was your experience with KDE and Kubuntu
<tsimpson> add an "or email us ...." to the feedback page
<shadeslayer> what can be done differently
<shadeslayer> like apachelogger said, needs social media :P
<shadeslayer> twitter and identi.ca I say :)
<shadeslayer> twitter/identi.ca/g+/facebook/email < in that order
<tsimpson> or put a nice, fancy form on kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> well
<Riddell> mparillo: yes but it's unclear if "office" is a good term for all its applications
<shadeslayer> forms are nice as long as it's radio buttons and does not exceed more than 5 questions :D
<shadeslayer> s/it's/it has
<Riddell> mparillo: fancy just making these changes yourself?
<tsimpson> I'd think it'd be more of a name: contact email: feedback:
<shadeslayer> hm, that could work
<shadeslayer> can you do that with drupal?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the feedback wiki pages aren't very popular any more, I guess wikis are out of fashion
<shadeslayer> I'm still all for social media :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the trouble is our social media presence isn't great
<tsimpson> I have 0 experience with drupal, but I'd certainly hope it can do simple HTML forms
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<shadeslayer> iirc we had a twitter account
<shadeslayer> we have a somewhat active G+ account
<Riddell> kubuntu_news that is magically linked to our website in ways nobody knows
<shadeslayer> have not opened identi.ca in eons
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> I'm yet to work out how g+ works, can people leave feedback on it?
<Riddell> identi.ca is just spam collection now I think
<shadeslayer> They just need to mention +Kubuntu I believe
<tsimpson> as you mention all the social media stuff, I just had a look around kubuntu.org and I can't find a link to any of them. maybe a good idea to add some links. maybe in the form of icons, eg in the footer
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> believe it or not, no one is going to mail Kubuntu Devel with feedback
<shadeslayer> maybe right after "Technologies Used"
<shadeslayer> we can add "Talk to us"
<shadeslayer> or sth
<mparillo> If you list the social media links as a wishlist in Launchpad under kubuntu-website, I can try to do something with them.
<Riddell> tsimpson: same issue, we don't have official social media accounts
<mparillo> Riddell: I think I got all the proof-reading suggestions (except for the Fedora kickoff application launcher one).
<Riddell> mparillo: great, thanks
<shadeslayer> ok, who uploaded that screenshot ? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which?
<shadeslayer> the one with the fedora icon in the kickoff
<Riddell> where's that?
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> claydoh would have taken that from kde.org I guess
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you care about the amd64+mac image enough to test it?
<shadeslayer> irrelevant, my mac can boot all of those images since my hardware is vastly different
<shadeslayer> those mac+amd64 images are for specific machines, don't know which ones
<mparillo_> Fedora screenshot replaced.
<Riddell> mparillo_: yo da man
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> indeed
<mparillo_> <blushing>
<Riddell> now work out what sensible thing can be done to encourage feedback on g+ and anything else and we'll be there
<Riddell> mparillo_: fancy drafting up a post for kubuntu.org ?
<mparillo_> A release announcement?
<mparillo_> And for feedback, I think I can put the place(s) for feedback on the Community page. I just need to know the consensus of the best sites / vehicles for that.
<Riddell> well https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta1/Kubuntu is the release announcement
<Riddell> so just a short post pointing at that, the download location, upgrade instructions and maybe a few bullet points of features
<Riddell> oh and the technical overview https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<mparillo_> The technical overview is ubuntu-wide?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I think the best sites will be those with account we control, which is only g+
<mparillo_> Which is your g+ account? I know there is a fan account that was in the news a while back?
<Riddell> that's the one, https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts
<mparillo_> KDE Paste ~/paste/544940
<cyphermox> ScottK: thanks for reminding me about plasma-networkmanagement
<cyphermox> Sorry I keep forgetting about this bit
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> No problem.
<cyphermox> I'm going to look at the code now and propose a patch/merge if there is something wrong
<cyphermox> ScottK: networkmanagement is still the right source, right?
<Riddell> mparillo_: lovely
<Riddell> mparillo_: stick that up now with the published box unticked so it's easy to do when the announce goes out
<ScottK> cyphermox: Yes.
<cyphermox> looks unaffected to me
<cyphermox> well, actually just that people have the choice to create networks the way they want them, which doesn't block the evil wpa-none from being used
<Riddell> mparillo_, anyone, I'm off out for a few hours, if the release happens before I return do post http://paste.kde.org/544940/ on the website
<mparillo_> News Quantal Beta 1 Out has been created. That is Saved, but with the Published button not checked.
<mparillo_> Riddell: The news article is posted; it is not published.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all your runtime changery is not bzr
<jussi> apachelogger: shadeslayer sleeps now... ;)
<apachelogger> as if he deserves sleep for repeatedly not pushing changes to bzr :(
<mikhas> harsh
<mikhas> I can understand people that try to keep their sanity by avoiding bizarre whenever possible. =p
<apachelogger> me too, doesn't help the fact that we use it right now and people not running one command when they do an upload causes more work for me
<apachelogger> on a positive note .1 ought to be done for quantal
<apachelogger> any quantal ninjas around?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you still have 2 ssh keys?
<apachelogger> one dss and one rsa
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer bulldog98_ yofel_ ^ same question
<JontheEchidna> there's an id_dsa and a id_rsa in my ~/.ssh
<yofel_> apachelogger: about being on quantal? yes, I'll update in a bit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/544988/
<apachelogger> chek the sigs please
<apachelogger> yofel_: no, about the keys
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> bambee: 4 ssh keys?
<yofel_> uh, I have a few
<apachelogger> srsly :O
 * yofel_ checks
<yofel_> I don't share keys between PC's
<apachelogger> ah, I guess 2 makes sense then
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yup, those are it
<apachelogger> perhaps you wanna pick one? :P
<apachelogger> just a though :P
<JontheEchidna> ?
<yofel_> yeah, those are the 2 that should be there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why two keys if they are on the same machine? :P
 * yofel_ has some DSA keys lying around as well, but those are only 1K and obsolete
<apachelogger> new key file online, if you guys could review your keys that would be good
<yofel_> file is missing from what I see
<yofel_> only the backup one is there
<apachelogger> ah, I broke it
<apachelogger> stupid command sequences all wrong
<yofel_> only the backup one is there
<yofel_> oops
<apachelogger> asked sho to fix it again ^^
<yofel_> I moved the old file back
<yofel_> still had the shell open
<apachelogger> ah, we can shell now?
<apachelogger> ah, sftp shell you mean?
<yofel_> uh, shell always worked for me
<yofel_> even back on ktown before it was taken down
<apachelogger> I thought it was deactivated at some point
<apachelogger> good to know though
<apachelogger> now the cleaned file should be online
<apachelogger> also sent a mail to those who's keys I removed
<yofel> apachelogger: upgrade went fine and 4.9 seems to work ok
<yofel> do we have a TODO item somewhere about updating the lightdm background?
<yofel> uses old Ariya
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kdepim-runtime hackery was not pused to bzr because I assumed you were still working on it
<shadeslayer> and I'm *very* tired
<apachelogger> there's a new ariya?
<shadeslayer> and yes, I can still get into ftpmaster from my work machine
<apachelogger> yofel: 
<shadeslayer> there is?
<yofel> apachelogger: well, ksplash uses a new theme now, not the desktop background anymore. Lightdm uses the desktop background
<apachelogger> yofel: the one without stripes?
<yofel> right
<ScottK> Riddell: You back?  It's close and mparillo_ has vanished.
<ScottK> Nice.  Kubuntu.org is down.
<JontheEchidna> people must be anticipating the release :P
<JontheEchidna> seems back up at any rate
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> I'm all set to hit publish when the release is official.  The images are there now.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046820] touch support seems broken since qt4-x11-4.8.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046820 (by Canmor Lam)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is upstream_Ensure-that-the-start-Client-to-build-up-the-ClientM.patch the patch for the regression that mgraesslin was whining about?
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye
<ScottK> Excellent.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ftbfs
<apachelogger> wohoo
<apachelogger> hrm
<apachelogger> did upstream always do all around soname changes for minor updates?
<apachelogger> that is somewhat of a pita
<yofel> apachelogger: the version usually changes with the kdelibs version, that why I usually use libfooABIVER* in install files
<yofel> when doing new stuff
<apachelogger> aho
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, I changed them to wildcard mostly now
<apachelogger> though i think this ought to be discussed with le debian
<apachelogger> because quite frankly changing it to wildcard after every merge is a bit silly
<yofel> true
<ScottK> Wildcard is also risky you miss the need for a rename.
<apachelogger> ScottK: not so much if you do X.Y.*
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Did you get icecc figured out?
<ScottK> Who's around that can update kubuntu.org when beta1 comes out?  IIRC Riddell  is snoozing or something and I have to leave soon.
<ScottK> The announce is already written, it just needs someone to tick publish and save it.
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> I'm back
<Riddell> ScottK: got the URL that needs the tick?
<apachelogger> ScottK: not quite, though I got sidetracked with .1
<ScottK> Glad you're back.
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  I'll try to remember to harass you periodically.
<apachelogger> all I know for sure is that it does not seem to work but the scheduler is detected et al, it simply doesn't distribute the build
<apachelogger> which can of course have a number of reasons
<apachelogger> and is tedious to debug really
<ScottK> I'm out for now.  See you all later.
<Riddell> ciao
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Riddell> beta 1 is out!
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.10-beta-1
<highvoltage> yay
<JontheEchidna> rewrite src/worker/org.kubuntu.qaptworker.xml (79%)
<JontheEchidna> git you so smart
<JontheEchidna> I tried to call a d-bus method and got kicked off the bug: http://paste.kde.org/545090/ :(
<JontheEchidna> *off the bus
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-07
<mparillo> Congrats on Beta-1. Sorry I missed the moment.
<bambee> apachelogger: 4 ssh keys ? on LP ?
<bambee> I see 3 keys here
<bambee> one per computer
<apachelogger> bambee: ftpmaster
<apachelogger> bambee: also if you are on quantal ... 4.9.1 needs testing from ninjas
<bambee> I am on precise at work, however my personal laptop is on quantal. I can test it this evening :)
<apachelogger> groovy
<bambee> also, I will probably look at quassel+kde-telepathy for notifications (see the last discussion with Riddell yesterday) in the train this evening, at least for upstream it would be nice to get these features imho
<bambee> because it's very boring at work to get 25 notifications for 1 message, seriously
<apachelogger> the one about message-indicator?
<apachelogger> and telepathy havign no message-indicator support?
<bambee> --> be able to choose between indicator-message or kde notifications or both 
<apachelogger> cause I don't wanna crush your dreams, but from what I was told it is architecturally not exactly trivial to make telepathy do message-indicator
<apachelogger> bambee: both sounds useless TBH
<bambee> 2. Add support for indicator-message in kde-telepathy 
<bambee> apachelogger: I disagree, you have two great notifications system, so you should be able to choose one of them...
<bambee> both are useful in different cases...
<apachelogger> like?
<bambee> indicator-message centralizes all notifications comding from IM client into one icon,  without flooding all the time with messages. 
<bambee> coming*
<bambee> it's discreet compared to knotifications...
<Riddell> bambee: shadeslayer has looked into having kde-telepathy support message-indicator and found some problem with it
<bambee> ah, really?
<bambee> I will first look into having optional notification support in quassel , I think
<Riddell> bambee: there is a telepathy-message-indicator plugin which works, but it brings in large parts of gnome
<apachelogger> bambee, Riddell: david quickly explained the problem with m-i in ktp in some mail thread, probably the one on kubuntu-devel from may or so
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<smartboyhw> Hiyas
<BluesKaj> what's happening ?
<smartboyhw> Nothing I think
<smartboyhw> well hi I wanna contribute:)
<smartboyhw> :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ooh you're into helping kubuntu?
<smartboyhw> OOH yes LOL
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what are you into?  coding or testing or packaging or writing or supporting?
<smartboyhw> Option 2 mostly, 4 and 5 too 
<smartboyhw> I do have a lot of experience in testing
<Riddell> smartboyhw: tried beta 1?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Sorry got caught away with Ubuntu Studio:)
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<smartboyhw> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> I wonder how to add you to the testers call
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Why? I do do a lot of testing:0
<Riddell> ubottu: no, testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<Riddell> smartboyhw: now we can ask you on demand :)
<smartboyhw> Oh yeah!!!LOL
<smartboyhw> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<smartboyhw> No doesn't work
<tsimpson> !testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<ubottu> But testers-#kubuntu-devel already means something else!
<tsimpson> !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<smartboyhw> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<tsimpson> better
<smartboyhw> OK now it works!:)
<soee> ok, testers tested i can confirm
<Riddell> smartboyhw: all these new features need testing https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta1/Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> Oh OK
<debfx> there are still a bunch of issues in 4.9.1: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/4.9.1.htm
<BluesKaj> lightdm on kubuntu 12.10 just keeps crashing here. I think there should be a second look at it. Kdm works fine . :P
<smartboyhw> ;P
<smartboyhw> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Help I am having a problem with my VirtualBox internet connectivity and now it stucks at retrieving file 43 of 117
<smartboyhw> ping Riddell
<Riddell> smartboyhw: actually networking on virtualbox doesn't work for me currently
<Riddell> and I don't know why, let me know if you find out
<smartboyhw> AH I know, I just go and install the Kubuntu packages!
<Riddell> BluesKaj: hmm, I don't suppose a backtrace appears?
<BluesKaj> no Riddell , it doesn't even load , the boot process stops and I have to login with the tty and then startx
<Riddell> oh so probably something in the logs /var/log/lightdm
<BluesKaj> Riddell, http://pastebin.com/fSw8Mgmn
<Riddell> "Failed to start greeter" ok not a simple issue then
<Riddell> dunno, ask in #lightdm-kde
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'm happy with kdm , think I'll stick with it for a while 
<allee> beta1 mentions kubuntu active.  But download section give no hint where to find it.
<Riddell> allee: it's in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/quantal/beta-1/
<Riddell> where are you looking?
<allee> Riddell: sorry, I've found them already but I noticed that there no LINK in the beta1 announcement.  I had  to google for it.  So: please as a link for others 
<allee> oh, I it's in the wiki not kubuntu.org .  So I fix it myself
<Riddell> allee: thanks :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I will test it tmr. Installed kubuntu-full in 12.10 but I don't wanna reboot
<allee> fix.  added the download link in the section about kubuntu active.  That's prominent enough for a tech preview :-)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, lightdm , is back on track after a 2nd reboot after the large upgrade to 12.10
<BluesKaj> err, large upgrade in 12.10
<shadeslayer> I wonder if okular got fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's this about iPod support in the topic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: something in kdelibs is kaput
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> I'll take that up
<apachelogger> so amarok goes like "wwaoh, what is an ipod?:
 * shadeslayer searches for iPod
<apachelogger> actually I think there is a bug about it
<apachelogger> some dep missing or something
<shadeslayer> ok, where does amarok usually show the iPod
<shadeslayer> because the device notifier identifies it as a iPod
<apachelogger> I do not know
<apachelogger> if I owned an ipod I had fixed the issue already :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I have one of the newer ones
<shadeslayer> apparently the had a exchange program, so I got it exchanged
<BluesKaj> amarok , couldn't find the external drive containing the music files , then when it did , it insisted on autplaying files at random ...it was so messed up . I just dumped it
<shadeslayer> "When commiting track /home/shadeslayer/Music/Music/Music/Coldplay/Coldplay - Parachutes/12 - for you.mp3 with uid amarok-sqltrackuid://86190987044bd2adceaf7122d7e4f03e we detected that the same uid is already commited. This means that you most probably have duplicates in your collection folders. The offending track is /home/shadeslayer/Music/Music/Music/Coldplay/Coldplay - For You.mp3."
<shadeslayer> why do you even want to show a user that error
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.6.0-0ubuntu2 
<shadeslayer> I think Riddell fixed it
<debfx> yofel_: what's kdeartwork 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1.1 "Rebuild against 4.8 libraries" about?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yer fix works
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> it says Invalid
<shadeslayer> though it works
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger http://i.imgur.com/j5OwN.png
<shadeslayer> wow, amarok is *buggy*
<Riddell> go me, I don't even remember fixing it
<shadeslayer> heh http://i.imgur.com/G4hZm.png
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1013442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013442 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kdelibs >= 4.8.3 should depend on media-player-info" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fine, will take care of it on Monday
<yofel_> debfx: for some strange reason kdeartwork 4.8.5 ~ppa1 was linked against libs from 4.9
<yofel_> making it uninstallable
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1023225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023225 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "missing dependency in kdelibs" [Undecided,New]
<yofel_> debfx: bug https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.series_filter=precise&batch=100
<yofel_> fail
<yofel_> bug 1037392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037392 in Kubuntu PPA "kscreensaver depends on libkexiv2-11, which is not in Kubuntu Updates" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037392
<bulldog98> allee: yes
<debfx> yofel_: ah ok. though please don't add additional ~ppa changelog entries as that needs manual editing when uploading to the archive
<apachelogger> yofel_: still no problems with .1?
<bulldog98> s/allee: yes/apachelogger still 2 ssh keys/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "apachelogger still 2 ssh keys"
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> is it just me or did the amd64+mac images not get updated for 12.04.1
<yofel_> debfx: good point, will do so
<yofel> apachelogger: works fine for me, but debfx posted an updates status page which still shows errors
<yofel> *updated
<yofel> esp. missing files
<apachelogger> and who is going to fix those?
<yofel> not me as I'm going out in a bit - unless you don't mind me fixing them in ~4h
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> perhaps it ought to be documented
<apachelogger> just a thought
<yofel> shadeslayer: work ^
<yofel> if really nobody gets to it I'll do it later
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nobody tested them, same as beta 1
<Quintasan> Riddell, shadeslayer: no sponsorship for me
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger ok, fine, will do, and could someone point me to the status page?
<debfx> shadeslayer: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/4.9.1.htm
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> debfx: orage is missing files?
<debfx> no, orange is warning and red is an error
<Riddell> Quintasan: we have ways of fixing that
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> Quintasan: just ask kubuntu council
<shadeslayer> I'll also upgrade to 4.9.1 to test stuff
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: I clicked on full upgrade 3 times before I realized I needed to click on Apply changes in muon :P
<JontheEchidna> lol, and people still get mad at me when they delete half their system for not reviewing the changes :D
<JontheEchidna> *after not reviewing
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<shadeslayer> it's a good feature, but coming from apt-get dist-upgrade, it's not immediately visible :)
<shadeslayer> yay crash
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: https://gist.github.com/0439f03f6c074ac5073a
<JontheEchidna> huh, weird
<shadeslayer> indeed
<JontheEchidna> needless to say, there's probably not much I can do about that one...
<shadeslayer> here's what I did, added the ninjas ppa to sources.list, refreshed using muon, muon complained about upgrading unsigned packages, I added key manually, hit upgrade, crash
<shadeslayer> yeah
<JontheEchidna> well, I'll keep an eye out for similar reports at any rate, thanks
 * apachelogger actuall thinks shadeslayer has incompatible libs :P
<JontheEchidna> package::state is called everywhere though. you would think it'd crash sooner
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hm, *maybe*
<JontheEchidna> everywhere == PackageModel
<apachelogger> well it did not crash when calling the function but inside the function
<shadeslayer> can't exactly say since my system is a bit borked
<apachelogger> so if it goes a different if and then runs into kaput symbol that'd explain it
 * shadeslayer needs to downgrade to precise anyway
<apachelogger> !info kmenuedit
<ubottu> kmenuedit (source: kde-workspace): XDG menu editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 252 kB, installed size 672 kB
<JontheEchidna> lol: https://github.com/albertz/playground/blob/master/test_importearlyexit.py
<JontheEchidna> "return from module"
 * apachelogger scratches head
<apachelogger> is that what happens when you had too much E?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do we need a Council meeting for that or something?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: #5  0x00007f3d2dfe28c5 in QApt::Package::shortDescription() const () from /usr/lib/libqapt.so.1
<shadeslayer> new crash :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> I tolds you
<shadeslayer> yeah, seems a bit borked
 * ScottK thought "assume it's shadeslayer's fault" was standard policy?
<shadeslayer> ...
<ScottK> It certainly saves time.
<ScottK> That and we needed a replacement for "assume shadeslayer's busy with exams."
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<shadeslayer> ScottK: maybe shadeslayer is waiting for exam results?
<ScottK> Waiting implies non-business, so I don't think so.
<shadeslayer> the best I can come right now is shadeslayer is redditting/HN'ing/talking to friends on fb/G+
<JontheEchidna> speaking of academics, I have to scoot along to my last class of the week.
<ScottK> debfx: Would you have time to add this to kamera and reupload: http://packages.qa.debian.org/k/kamera/news/20120827T124743Z.html
<CIA-58> [kde-runtime] Rohan Garg * 288 * debian/ (kde-runtime-data.install kde-runtime.install) Update install files
<debfx> ScottK: can do. is that bug #1023231?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023231 in kamera (Ubuntu) "kdeinit4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QListData::remove()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023231
<ScottK> debfx: It's at least a partial solution for it.
<ScottK> Let's call it that.
<debfx> ScottK: the upstream bug is still NEW so it's not fixed in 4.9?
<mah454> Hello 
<mah454> How can change KDE default configurations ?
<debfx> ah actually it is fixed
<mah454> change default panel , wallpaper , widgets , ...
<DF_Meyer_> mah454: Phrase your question better. Try something along these lines: How can I create a custom live cd for distribution with a preconfigured plasma desktop. That will get yoy a good response
<shadeslayer> mah454: look into /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<shadeslayer> as well as plasma desktop scripting
<shadeslayer> more specifically : /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init
<mah454> shadeslayer: How can customize it ? 
<mah454> I need document
<shadeslayer> mah454: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
<shadeslayer> has everything you need
<mah454> ok
<mah454> thank you :)
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> the API is a bit under documented/convoluted
<shadeslayer> so I'd suggest looking at kdeexamples as well
<ScottK> debfx: Dunno lisandro said he'd pushed the commit upstream.  May not have done anything in bugzilla.
<debfx> yeah, the committer didn't use the proper format to close/cc the bug
<ScottK> debfx: I don't see meta-kde in the queue.
<ScottK> Don't we need that?
<ScottK> Rejected the first kamera upload.
<debfx> oh right, forgot about that one
<ScottK> debfx: Started.  Thanks for uploading: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1
<CIA-58> [kdelibs] Rohan Garg * 429 * debian/libkdeui5.symbols Update symbols
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so I'm trying to revert a released commit in bzr using bzr revert -r x ... but it doesn't seem to work
<shadeslayer> the file's contents are the same
<shadeslayer> pffttt
<shadeslayer> nvm
<JontheEchidna> "Better Business Bureau joekbarrett@comline.com" <- sounds legit
<JontheEchidna> it's rare that gmail misses spam these days
<shadeslayer> while BBB is a legit organization, that email surely isn't theirs :P
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> my spam folder autodeletes every 30 days, so I constantly have ~1000 mails in it at any given time
<JontheEchidna> every week or two one will slip into my inbox
<CIA-58> [kdelibs] Rohan Garg * 430 * debian/libkdeui5.symbols Fixup symbols on i386 as well
<CIA-58> [kde-workspace] Rohan Garg * 679 * debian/ (3 files) Update symbols
<shadeslayer> !find kolab.png
<ubottu> Package/file kolab.png does not exist in quantal
<CIA-58> [kdepimlibs] Rohan Garg * 188 * debian/libakonadi-contact4.symbols Update symbols
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The bot lies - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kolab.png&mode=exactfilename&suite=quantal&arch=any
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> I had a sneaking suspicion that the file was there
<shadeslayer> though not the same path ( which is what I was afraid of )
<CIA-58> [kde-workspace] Rohan Garg * 680 * debian/kde-workspace-data.install Update install file
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace ( all fixed, needs upload from bzr), kde-runtime (all fixed, uploaded to ninjas and bzr), kdelibs (symbols updated, has a missing file that needs to be installed, and then upload from bzr), kdepimlibs ( symbols updated, needs upload from bzr)
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<shadeslayer> haven't touched anything else
<shadeslayer> too sleepy to continue and might mess something up
<shadeslayer> ok, I'll upload kde-workspace as well
<shadeslayer> night
<shadeslayer> mmm, kde workspace rejected ... version is lower 
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ so workspace will need uploading afterall
<Riddell> shadeslayer: revert is for uncommitted files, try uncommit
<Riddell> uncommit then revert
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1012550] qtsql: no drivers loaded (incomplete library paths?) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1012550 (by Jonas T.)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-08
<debfx> ScottK: I've uploaded a new kde-l10n-da version as it FTBFS
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<smartboyhw> Yo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yoyo smartboyhw :)
<smartboyhw> yoyo
<ScottK> debfx: I'll have a look.
<ScottK> debfx: Accepted.
<ScottK> Up on 4.8.5 from proposed and it all seems good.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We're several releases behind on apt-listchanges, so having a look at it would be good even if it's just to update to Sid/Wheezy.
 * JontheEchidna nods
<yofel> apachelogger: what's the rationale behind a version like ~quantal0~ppa3~1 ?
<txwikinger> Is everybody jamming?
<JontheEchidna> taking a youtube break :P
<txwikinger> Haha
 * yofel tries to finish shadeslayer's package work
<yofel> fell asleep on the couch yesterday -.-
<yofel> long week
 * txwikinger hosting the Waterloo Global Jam
 * txwikinger woke up 4am this morning.. long day
 * yofel wonders how kdepimlibs built in the PPA with "4.9.0" in the lib install files
<yofel> something went seriously wrong with the 4.9.1 uploads
<yofel> kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.9.0a) would explain how it built
<yofel> do we have a general location for the automation scripts or are we still using the repos owned by debfx ?
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<yofel> apachelogger: can you please move your TODO out of the topic? At least put it on the packaging pad if nowhere else
<txwikinger> Is do-release-upgrade -d not working yet?
<yofel> txwikinger: check what your upgrade policy is set to, it seems like update-manager auto-set that to LTS for everyone in precise
<yofel> then -d won't do anything until 14.04
<yofel> apachelogger: actually, wouldn't it make sense to use .so.4.*[.abiX] wildcards in install files? the abi version is 4 anyway, not 4.9
<txwikinger> Hmm.. maybe it is my proxy setting that is not valid here :-)
<yofel> checked your upgrade policy?
<txwikinger> can I do that commandline somewhere?
<yofel> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<yofel> make sure Prompt= is not set to LTS, but Normal
<yofel> *normal
<txwikinger> thanks yofel.. that did it
<txwikinger> that is certainly a stupid default
<apachelogger> yofel: rationale: not having crafted magic to translate series name to version
<apachelogger> yofel: automation: kubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> yofel: todo: no
<yofel> why not?
<apachelogger> yofel: abi: yes/no
<apachelogger> cause the point is that I don't forget about it :P
<yofel> uh... 
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> as for kubuntu-dev-tools: do you mean 'put it there' ? because I don't see the stuff there
<apachelogger> put proper stuff there
<yofel> good
<yofel> then I'll fix the kde-sc-dev replacement handling and move things over
<apachelogger> the present main script is not proper
<yofel> didn't take a too long look at it yet, all I noticed is that it's buggy
<apachelogger> very buggy
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> if you feel like it, throw it in, but I'll be redoing half of it :P
<yofel> sure
<apachelogger> which reminds me that we should have  metting
<apachelogger> meeting even
<yofel> I just don't want us to end up modifying the same file in different places and having to merge stuff again later
<apachelogger> well
<yofel> for now I'll just try to patch the worst things and somehow get a proper 4.9.1 build
<apachelogger> that already happened, didn't it
<apachelogger> i.e. kgetsource does half the stuff initial-upload does
<yofel> dunno, ask debfx about that
<yofel> we should probably stick to 1 language when writing scripts
<yofel> kgetsource is ruby
<apachelogger> yofel: I do recommend you write a quick script for 4.9.1
<apachelogger> to get proper we only need bzr co && get  source && build source
<apachelogger> yofel: no we shouldn't
<apachelogger> yofel: what we should have is a whole bunch of scripts in whatever language makes sense and glue them together using le bash magic
<yofel> fine with me
<apachelogger> the keyword really is modularity, by keeping multiple scripts for multiple tasks they can easily be glued together differently, used manually etc. etc.
<apachelogger> also it allows multi-threading on process style modularity... i.e. if the host script is bash we can easily fork 5 times to run e.g. kgetsource 5 times at the same time
<apachelogger> which in turn makes concurrency a no-brainer
<yofel> good point
<apachelogger> on a related note: dinosaurs on a spaceship! :O
<yofel> that would be the proof that intelligent life exists outside earth + someone thought of the ark before Noah
<yofel> btw. what was the 'no' part about the ABI? There's not really a point in being stricter about it than dpkg
<yofel> except if you want to catch upstream brain failures using that...
<apachelogger> exactly that being the point
<apachelogger> in fact strictly speaking them adding symbols and only bumping the last digit would already count as such
<JontheEchidna> Any Qt D-Bus ninjas around that can tell me why this works: http://paste.kde.org/546074/ and this fails? http://paste.kde.org/546062/
<apachelogger> for that kind of thing you'd usually bump the middel digit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dinosaurs!!@#@!#%
<yofel> strictly speaking, keeping 4 and breaking the ABI would already be a failure, but we have our symbol files for that
<yofel> so not sure what 4.9 adds to that
<apachelogger> they did not break the ABI
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: downloading now !@#E$!#@
<apachelogger> basically it goes like ... YOUREMOVECRAP.YOUADDCRAP.YOUFEELFUNNY
<yofel> uh yeah... in theory
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> so I believe only wildcarding the last digit is the most resaonble way of doing it
<yofel> I'm not sure why some folks understand that (libkdcraw is at .so.21) and some not
<apachelogger> some simply don't care :P
<apachelogger> "uh this is a library only we use, yeah we install it publicly and also install it's headers, but really, no one would ever use it..."
<yofel> now where did I hear that last...
<yofel> oh yeah, nepomuk
 * apachelogger ponders showering JontheEchidna in spoilers :P
<apachelogger> or is it with
<apachelogger> my my
<apachelogger> I had too much coke
<apachelogger> hooray
<yofel> which reminds me that I need to package that nepomukwidgets thingy to unbreak neon
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wb
<JontheEchidna> thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what's not working about the dbus magic?
<apachelogger> do you get the signal?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: finished slot for my async never gets called
<JontheEchidna> but calling waitForFinished to force it to be synchronous gets the error reply I want
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why the code looks alright
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: d->dbus is an interface I suppose?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<jtechidna> bleh, my connection is crap
<apachelogger> very nice :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, it's a dbus interface
<apachelogger> you sure the connect() is correct?
<apachelogger> I fail to parse signals that long ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, Qt Creator tab completed it for me, plus it's the same as in the Qt docs
<JontheEchidna> plus there's no runtime error saying "no such signal"
 * apachelogger looks at documentation
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what type is the transaction?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it doesn't get deleted before the finished signal gets emitted, does it?
<apachelogger> that would explain why it does not work ;)
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it doesn't get deleted before the finished signal gets emitted, does it?
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> that would explain why it does not work ;)
<jtechidna> I don't think it would, the slot's the only place where it could be deleted
<jtechidna> right?
<apachelogger> I am talking about the Transaction object
<apachelogger> not the watcher
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually...
<JontheEchidna> now that you mention it
 * apachelogger saves the day
<apachelogger> also dinosaurs
<JontheEchidna> still downloading :(
<JontheEchidna> in fact that may be what's causing my IRC issues
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> the doctor munches all the bandwith
<JontheEchidna> yus
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: I don't know if I should be woried but Muon hasn't worked for like amonth
 * yofel has no issues with muon in quantal
<yofel> what fails?
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 189 * debian/ (30 files) * update install files * add new symbols to libakonadi-kde4.symbols
<JontheEchidna> So I had brought an old router from home to uni.
<JontheEchidna> But I forgot that it was the one that couldn't hold an IRC connection when you were running a torrent
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks. I moved the dbus watcher to TransactionPrivate, which stays on the stack as long as there is a Transaction object with a QSharedPointer to it
<JontheEchidna> *stays on the heap
<JontheEchidna> now... dinosaurs!
<apachelogger> hf
<yofel> meh, apachelogger putting invalid mail addresses in changelog ^^
<apachelogger> that happens
 * apachelogger used like 5 shells to get things moving faster than the script would allow :P
<JontheEchidna> QSharedPointer is awesome
<yofel> heh
<JontheEchidna> automatic garbage collection for your private class, so you don't have to throw pointers to instances of your public class around :D
<yofel> everytime I hear garbage collection I think of java... and shudder
 * apachelogger failed to compute that line about public classes
<JontheEchidna> So, transactions are generated by the worker daemon and live on a D-Bus path until the daemon deletes them
<JontheEchidna> the client transaction class uses a dbus adapter to keep its copy of the transaction's data up-to-date on the client side
<JontheEchidna> when a transaction on d-bus goes away, LibQApt will let it's client-side transaction instances go out of scope
<JontheEchidna> and if an application using libqapt still has client-side transaction instances pointing to the TransactionPrivate data, the TransactionPrivate data will stay until the application lets it's Transaction object go out of scope
<apachelogger> so you have multiple transaction objects using the same private data object?
<JontheEchidna> yep, their only data member is a QSharedPointer<TransactionPrivate>
<JontheEchidna> the backend can keep a copy to do with what it likes, and the app using the backend can keep its own copy for displaying the data to the user
<JontheEchidna> when the daemon deregisters the transaction object on D-Bus, the backend will remove its instance from its list
<JontheEchidna> and when the application is done showing data from its transaction instance and it goes out of scope, the TransactionPrivate is deleted
<apachelogger> common approach
<apachelogger> suffice to say I prefer not having a performance penalty :P
<apachelogger> though I see the usefulness ;)
<apachelogger> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/546128/
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<apachelogger> isn't it beautiful
<JontheEchidna> I just didn't want to give users of the library to delete stuff under my nose :P
<JontheEchidna> and I'm sure fetching data over the D-Bus is the bottleneck. There shouldn't be more than a dozen transactions active at a time in the worker anyways
<yofel> :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nice :D
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 431 * debian/ (37 files) * Change sonames from 4.9.0/5.9.0 to 4.9.*/5.9.* * Update kdelibs5-dev.install fix uploader email
<JontheEchidna> I really liked that episode of Doctor Who
<apachelogger> it had dinosaurs
 * apachelogger recreeates initial-upload in bash
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/546134/
<apachelogger> why that was irritatingly simple -.-
 * apachelogger waves fist at stupid xargs for having features all implemented
<yofel> dunno
<highvoltage> heh
<yofel> inital-upload does seem to have a few extra features though
<apachelogger> it even works(tm)
<apachelogger> what a drag
<apachelogger> no fun for apachelogger :(
<yofel> that is if they work
<apachelogger> yofel: like?
<yofel> checking if there's a point in uploading a package (0-diff)
<yofel> also, build-dep bumping needs implementing, although I've that half-done here
<yofel> *I'm half done with that here
<apachelogger> why that's just additional magic
<apachelogger> also isn't diff checking like expensive?
<yofel> less expensive than forcing more updates to users - also less that can break
<yofel> it's freakin's expensive indeed though
<yofel> -s
<apachelogger> well I just wonder
<apachelogger> how often does that happen?
<apachelogger> past ppa1 you only do selective uploads anyway
<apachelogger> xah
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> now I get it
<yofel> with the number of packages we have here, I believe over a dozen per point release
<apachelogger> diffing 4.9.1 vs 4.9.0
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> that is indeed slightly expensive, so I'd not put that in initial upload TBH
<apachelogger> more like archive-upload
<yofel> that won't help with the PPA stuff though - if we care
<apachelogger> I am not sure we should care
<apachelogger> I mean, if you opt for a PPA you probably have a not-too-crappy intartubes access
<yofel> as long as it's at least in archive-upload I would be fine with it
<apachelogger> stuff like that is why I think we should have a meeting :P
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> also it would be itneresting how many false negatives a 0-diff check yields
<apachelogger> because at least with the large meta sources there were at least cmakelists changes that change a version or a whitespace
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-09
<yofel> I know, for some package it's even just a regenerated index.cache file, but some packages do have 0 diff
<apachelogger> yeah, I am just wondering how many ^^
<yofel> as we've roughly decided to not put it in initial-upload let's postpone that until $meeting
<apachelogger> implies I will ever organize said meeting :P
 * apachelogger should go to bed actually
<apachelogger> also my supreme 3 line script is super fast
<yofel> I could do that - like next weeking earliest
<yofel> *weekend
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> fetching 4 sources at the same time really helps a lot
<genii-around> Is "Save Session" supposed to also save Kmix's state? If so, then I think I have a bug ( saved session with kmix muted, it's unmuted next time plasma loads )
<apachelogger> ~
<apachelogger> 2 things
<apachelogger> a) that is actually independent of the save session feature IIRC
<apachelogger> b) that is actually supposed to be handled by PA
<apachelogger> so at the worst kmix would be remembering it wrong and then force PA (which would haver restored it correctly) to unmute
 * yofel goes re-uploading everything in ninjas with ~quantal0rebuild1~ppa1~1
<genii-around> apachelogger: Ok, thanks. Didn't want to file a bug report until I found out if by design
<yofel> actually, scratch the ~¹
<apachelogger> otherwise PA would just be very forgetful
<apachelogger> yofel: nay, good sir
<apachelogger> yofel: 12.100rebuild1
<apachelogger> eh minus one 0
<yofel> well, can do
<apachelogger> the mighty lords of backportery have informed me that they switched to number based schemes
 * yofel wonders if there's a bug about the lp recipes not using versions
<apachelogger> ah, I was wrong again
<apachelogger> really should go to bed
<apachelogger> the version should be ubuntu12.10...
<apachelogger> and technically speaking it should be ~ubuntu12.10~ppa1~1rebuild1
<apachelogger> (rebuild being attached to the last upload as per dch)
<yofel> ...
<yofel> and the ~1 stands for... ?
<apachelogger> dch being crap
 * yofel ignores dch
<yofel> usually
<apachelogger> dch --local foo will not let you define the revision
<apachelogger> so it simply appends a 1 all the time
<apachelogger> (well unless there was a foo changelog entry before)
<yofel>  I think I'll go with ~ubuntu12.10~ppa1~rebuild1
<yofel> that makes remotely sense
<apachelogger> so what the apachelogger did is tell it to --local fooN~
<apachelogger> producing fooN~1
<yofel> hurray... *sigh*
<apachelogger> insanely dumb, but still beats the hell out of messing with the file ourselfs TBH
<yofel> I wrote some kde-sc-dev-latest replacement as well while at it, which'll need a re-check later
<apachelogger> (actually there is another approach that I used in some other tool, possibly kgetsource ... you dpkg-parsechangelog the version and append yourself
<apachelogger> )
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yofel: careful
<apachelogger> ah nvm
<apachelogger> I am going to bed now all that version number rubbish confused me
<yofel> hm, my magic needs rework -.-
<yofel> better
<Riddell> The name's Jon Riddell, are there any dinosaurs on this spaceship?
<JontheEchidna> :)
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> bzr builddeb needs -sd -.-
<yofel> kubotu: newversion kdevelop 4.4 RC1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1048082
<yofel> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.5.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1048083
<yofel> lots of stuff to fix in 4.9.1 for tomorrow
 * yofel commits his changes and is off to bed
<apachelogger> Riddell: :D :D  :D
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/4.9.1.html
<apachelogger> yet more soname crappery
<shadeslayer> btw, it's Quetzal not Queztal
<shadeslayer> see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.10-beta-1
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> there was some issue with m-i support that I can't remember atm 
<shadeslayer> should have written it down
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (3 files) Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 56 * debian/ (changelog gwenview.install) Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/jovie] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog jovie.install) Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 46 * debian/ (4 files) Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 76 * debian/ (3 files) Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Philip Muškovac * 37 * debian/ (changelog khangman.install) Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 168 * debian/ (changelog kolf.install libkmahjongglib4.install) * Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten] Philip Muškovac * 45 * debian/ (changelog libkiten4.install) Change soname from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 229 * debian/ (6 files) Change sonames from 4.9.0/5.9.0 to 4.9.*/5.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 223 * debian/ (28 files) * Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 224 * debian/rules drop obsolete ktimetracker workaround
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 215 * debian/ (3 files) * Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 43 * debian/ (changelog libkeduvocdocument4.install) Change soname from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten] Philip Muškovac * 46 * debian/ (changelog kiten.install) update kiten.install
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 180 * debian/ (changelog kmtrace.install kompare.install) * Change sonames from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 190 * debian/ (changelog libkabc4.symbols) add new symbols to libakonadi-kde4.symbols and libkabc4.symbols
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Philip Muškovac * 39 * debian/ (changelog rocs.install) Change soname from 4.9.0 to 4.9.*
<CIA-58> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog libnepomukcore4abi1.symbols) Add new symbols to libnepomukcore4abi1.symbols
<yofel_> that should fix everything except the cmake warnings in libkcddb and kdelibs
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1048308] libqt4-sql-mysql dependencies are incorrectly detected @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1048308 (by Kurt M. Sanger)
<yofel> turns out that there's still some things to fix: http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/4.9.1.html
 * yofel is off to bed
<skreech_> yofel: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-02
<manchicken> apachelogger: You there?
<manchicken> Anybody want to help me make a decision here?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader, very good, thank you :) finally some reasonable temperature :)
<lordievader> soee: How warm is it at your end?
<soee> How warm is it at your end ? how should i read it :) 
<lordievader> soee: What temperature is it there ;)
<soee> 15
<lordievader> Here it is currently 16 should go up a few degrees during the day.
<soee> but its not 30 :D
<lordievader> Jup that's great :)
<soee> lordievader, are you maybe on saucy ?
<lordievader> soee: Yes I am.
<soee> are you using network manager ?
<lordievader> On one machine at least.
<lordievader> No I got my network devices set up in /etc/network/interfaces
<soee> ah ok :)
<smartboyhw> !find dbusmenuimporter.h
<ubottu> File dbusmenuimporter.h found in libdbusmenu-qt-dev, libdbusmenu-qt5-dev
<smartboyhw> Thank you ubottu :D
<lordievader> soee: You were talking about the network manager earlier in Saucy, did you mean the two network icons?
<soee> lordievader, yeah the icon that opens widget to manage connections
<lordievader> soee: Yes that one, I think it is interfering with my network mounts in fstab...
<Riddell> how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/support
<smartboyhw> Riddell, http://kubuntu.emerge-open.com/buy how come is hourly support per month and per year the same price as one call?!
<Riddell> hmm, good question
<Riddell> oh you choose how many hours a month you buy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, um, you'd better specift
<smartboyhw> I'm quite confused
<Riddell> vinay_: is the guy to poke about that
<vinay_> hi, each hour is the same price but you choose the package in respect to if you want those hours per month or per year
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ^^
<smartboyhw> vinay_, OK
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's good then
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm getting a notification on Kubuntu 13.10 that 'A new version of Kubuntu is available-.-"
<lordievader> Hehe 14.04 already? :P
<smartboyhw> lordievader, weird, I say
<Riddell> yes rather weird
<lordievader> Indeed.
<Riddell> how's this? http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/kubuntu-commercial-banner.png
<mikhas> commercial support? what's that?
<smartboyhw> mikhas, you pay for support
<smartboyhw> Of course, all the free channels exist:P
<smartboyhw> But, if you are in an emergency, that might help
<mikhas> I doubt "commercial support" targets regular users
<mikhas> also, no info about EmergeOpen yet: http://www.emerge-open.com/holding/index.php
<Riddell> yes, curious for a guy who needs to show a professional image to the world
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<mikhas> do you? ;-)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, KDE SC 4.11.1 won't make it to Beta 1 right?
<smartboyhw> Saucy I mean
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no I can't see that happening
<smartboyhw> Riddell, let's just ship with KDE SC 4.11.0 then:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm your frameworks story has an unprofessional comment towards the end "(it would be nice to put the above in a table form, perhaps, but I - jos - dunno how :D)"
<Riddell> oh it hasn't been published
<Riddell> that's ok then
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh
<Riddell> how's this? kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support
<smartboyhw> Riddell, gd
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> is good
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support
<Riddell> vinay_: expect that phone to be ringing all day long now :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 to be released on Thurs
<smartboyhw> Yes, that is super important too:p
<lordievader> smartboyhw: This Thursday?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, YES
<smartboyhw> We will soon launch testing:)
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Ah great :D
<smartboyhw> Anyone participating in their city's event of http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/ this year?
<Riddell> hmm, do we want to package this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/install-kde-connect-on-ubuntu-get-call-notifications
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kde-connect 
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kde-connect 1.0 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/install-kde-connect-on-ubuntu-get-call-notifications
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1219839
<smartboyhw> Riddell, for an FFe?
 * smartboyhw can package it if nobody wants to do it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: presumably, needs investigating if it's useful yet, I'm just impressed that omg are covering kde
<smartboyhw> Riddell, presumably, the project is still in scratch
<smartboyhw> i.e. not yet appearing in KDE Projects
<smartboyhw> Not a good idea to include it now
<smartboyhw> We will surely include this in 14.04 LTS:)
<mikhas> Riddell, it's still ubuntu, why shouldn't they cover it?
<Riddell> kubuntu added to http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadtverwaltung/Direktorium/LiMux/supporter.html :)
<Peace-> Riddell: [60238.145947] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card means?
<Riddell> Peace-: um, dunno, something up with the SD card?
<Peace-> Riddell:sd reader doesn't work 
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> munich bug squashing party 22.11. - 24.11
<fos> There seems to be a problem with the KDM init script in KDE 4.11 for precise: We have several systems that hang on boot, never showing the KDM screen...
<fos> When reverting back to the init script of default Kubuntu 12.04, everything seems to work reliably...
<fos> init -> Upstart
<Riddell> fos: hmm that's probably not well tested because we all use lightdm to log in
<fos> oh, ok. Shall I open a bug report?
<Riddell> fos: is it this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/708717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708717 in Kubuntu PPA "kdm fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> no that's a few years old
<Riddell> fos: yeah report a new one please on https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<fos> no, in that report KDM seems to start at least
<fos> I'll open a new one then
<Riddell> fos: any other issues?
<Riddell> fos: this is for Munich city?
<fos> Yes, but probably not Kubuntu related
<fos> yes, it is :-)
<fos> (The other issue would be that we cannot do any preconfiguration for keyboard layout...)
<Riddell> our arm image is pretty broken
<Tm_T> my PPC test device is broken too
<Tm_T> me no likey
<Riddell> EGL not in ld.so.conf, pyqt segfaults, and the old ubiquity --only only not working
<Riddell> Tm_T: what device was that?
<Tm_T> ibook
<Tm_T> now it fails to do partitioning to hard disk
<Tm_T> I suspect I have broken disk yet again
<lordievader> Tm_T: If a broken disk is all, that is easy enough to fix.
<Tm_T> lordievader: yup, if I manage to find spare with affordable price
<Tm_T> but hey, I've seen installer now .... 30+ times in last month or so
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, -.-
<Tm_T> it's rather nice, I like it
<rshort> what i've tested of kde connect seems pretty neat
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you been doing stuff on qprintdialog?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> almost done
<shadeslayer> need to test and push today
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what needed doing?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't suppose you were implementing the common print dialogue?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: basically moving code from KDEPrintDialog to QPageSetupDialog
<shadeslayer> common print dialog?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: essentially, QPrintDialog does not allow you to set the number of pages to print in a document
<shadeslayer> my patch adds that functionality
<shadeslayer> also alows you to change the flow of text ( top to bottom, right to left, etc etc )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there was a project once to make a shiny new designed dialogue which was common between gtk and qt, it's never happened, I think the idea of calling a gtk dialogue from a qt app is a bit broken
<Riddell> although we do it with open dialogues
<Riddell> the design was quite nice though
<shadeslayer> Didn't we recently have crashes when gtk emitted a warning and caused Qt apps to crash?
<yofel> that was qt using gtk's fatal x11 error handler
<shadeslayer> yofel: thoughts on bumping abi on all of the packages listed here http://paste.kde.org/p84e7e32b/
<shadeslayer> or do we want to keep the delta to a minimum between debian and us
<yofel> shadeslayer: libtaskmanager is the only one that would need an ABI bump
<yofel> and we already have a debian diff there
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p041f0ac1
<shadeslayer> hmm, install file is still bad
<yofel> that symbols file looks frong
<yofel> *wrong
<yofel> @ABI_4_4 should be @ABI_4_55
<yofel> er, @ABI_4_5
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> I just moved the file over
<shadeslayer> needs complete regenerating?
<yofel> with the abi manager that's @ABI_<SOVERSION>_<X-Debian-ABI>
<shadeslayer> true
<yofel> well, you could use SED
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p68e88469
<yofel> ack
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you manually upload a build of https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-kde-workspace with high priority?
<shadeslayer> don't have enough bandwidth
<yofel> let me tr
<yofel> y
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> who  wants to fix pykde4?
<shadeslayer> not me
<yofel> shadeslayer: uploaded
<shadeslayer> yofel: thx 
<shadeslayer> it builds!! \o/
<yofel> well, it was worth a try...
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: I suppose kdelibs is out of data
<shadeslayer> *date
<yofel> hard to find a set of packages that builds :/
<shadeslayer> it's just a matter of hitting build at the right time :P
<soee> someone might explain why i have 2 NM icons now ?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> soee: because there are 2 nm ui's
<soee> oO
<shadeslayer> and either an upgrade enabled the second one
<shadeslayer> or you added it manually
<soee> i just installed updates i had in moun
<shadeslayer> soee: the other one is purely experimental
<soee> good to know i thought someone hacked my system :)D
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> just to install a plasmoid?
<shadeslayer> :P
<soee> install plasmoid ?
<soee> its a bit confusing, i didnt want it and i have it :)
<soee> oh btw, sauce few minutes ago stopped working - there was no response ;) had to reboot
<shadeslayer> backporting 4.11.1 to raring btw
<shadeslayer> yofel: any supporting stuff that needs backported?
<shadeslayer> akonadi et all
<yofel> akonadi, but I think that's it
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> maybe try to fix that kdm bug on precise while at it
<Riddell> hmm I can't recreate the kdm bug fos reported
<Riddell> on a new precise install, kubuntu-ppa/backports added, dist-upgrade, reboot, kdm works fine
<yofel> it doesn't happen always, but I see it every now and then in virtualbox
<yofel> thanks to it happening in a random pattern I was never able to figure out what the issue was
<Riddell> not much difference in the kdm.conf
<Riddell> just a change in how it quits plymouth
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-03
<skaet> Riddell, ScottK - images for Kubuntu are now up on the beta 1 tracker.   http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/302/builds.   
<skaet> hmm... just notice the back scroll,   sorry for the chatter.
<skaet> On a separate but related noted,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1/Kubuntu is available for your input now.
<Riddell> sweet, we made slashdot :)
<lordievader> Whoo, nice :D
<Riddell> a random e-mailer points out a launchpad milestone I had failed to notice "WTG on breaking the 100k karma point barrier dude."  my day just gets better and better
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 to be released on Thurs
<smartboyhw> Hmm, the topic is TOO long
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 to be released on Thurs
<yofel> removed Alpha2 and 12.04.3 notes
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 to be released on Thurs, please test
<smartboyhw> !testers | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/302/builds
<lordievader> smartboyhw: I'm already on it, testing amd64
<smartboyhw> lordievader, good
<Crumble__> hello all!  I apologize if I am not allowed to be here... but i need some help.  It is in regards to a linux mce install.  and a very strange df -h output. any help is appreciated.
<lordievader> Crumble__: User support for Kubuntu is in #kubuntu.
<Crumble__> thankyou lordievader  :)  have a good one
<lordievader> Oem install still has problems... 
<soee> test 13.10 beta 1 ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want to enable the upgrade tests or not?
<soee> im running saucy at home, except i have 2 NM widgets all is fine :)
<smartboyhw> soee, we mean fresh install
<smartboyhw> lordievader, ouch 
<smartboyhw> What problems?
<smartboyhw> (We won't be respinning for OEM install problems I think BTW)
<soee> smartboyhw, ok ill test in on VM at gome
<soee> *home
<smartboyhw> soee, great.
<smartboyhw> Do the i386 might be good, since lordievader is doing amd64
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206371] kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206371 (by Chupligin Sergey)
<soee> can i do i386 on VM running in amd64 ?
<smartboyhw> soee, yes
<smartboyhw> Not the opposite though:P
<soee> ok so np
<Riddell> sigh, ubiquity broken on arm bug 1220139
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1220139 could not be found
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah we should test upgrades
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please add the testcases yourself:P
<Riddell> ScottK: re bug 1220139 there's no known problem with pyqt/sip is there? I thought it was only pykde that had an issue
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1220139 could not be found
<Riddell> everything else pyqt worked
<Riddell> bug 1220139
<Riddell> humph, well I made it public now
<smartboyhw> Bug 1220139
<ubottu> bug 1220139 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV on arm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220139
<lordievader> smartboyhw: They are minor, #1154535, #1204524
<smartboyhw> Bug 1154535
<ubottu> bug 1154535 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Back and Continue buttons present in Oem-config" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154535
<smartboyhw> Bug 1204524
<ubottu> bug 1204524 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem temporary user not removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204524
<smartboyhw> lordievader, OK
<lordievader> err that ^
<mck182_> how the heck is it possible that regular package updates remove kde-window-manager package?
<smartboyhw> mck182_, -.-
<smartboyhw> What packages are you updating?
<mck182_> just got returned a laptop with "unable to move windows"...apparently the user just installed offered updates to kde 4.11
<mck182_> somehow that removed kwin
<mck182_> that should just never ever happen :S
<debfx> a bit hard to tell without sources.list{,d/*} and apt logs
<Riddell> mck182_: the only thing I can think of that might cause that is if they have an obscure kwin theme installed which is incompatible with 4.11, we did recompile all the ones we could which are in the archive, but you're right it's not a good experience
<Riddell> thanks for your testing lordievader 
<lordievader> No problem, Riddell :)
<yofel> mck182_, Riddell: another thing is a weird issue I've seen with the mesa backports in precise. E.g. if you have the quantal backports installed and kde 4.10  then the upgrade to 4.11 can in some circumstances kill kde-window-manager.
<yofel> the dependency resolver is rather strange when it comes to alternate deps and deciding what to install
<mck182_> yofel: that might be what happened
<Riddell> agateau: meh wireless ubiquity module causes crash when in ubiquity only mode bug 1220193
<ubottu> bug 1220193 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity kde frontend crash setting up wireless when ubiquity only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220193
<Riddell> lordievader: did you try oem?
<Riddell> I just did it and keeps the oem user but also keeps auto login as owm user which is just confusing
<Riddell> ah I already commented as much on bug 1204524
<ubottu> bug 1204524 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem temporary user not removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204524
<Riddell> yuck rekonq is crashy :(
<Riddell> bug 1219695
<ubottu> bug 1219695 in qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219695
<Riddell> do we (release team) let it in?
<Riddell> agateau: another issue I think I found on wireless bug 1220212 probably easy to fix this one
<ubottu> bug 1220212 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "download update disabled when wireless setup still possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220212
<xnox> Riddell: that's chicken & egg problem, the solution is to move wireless step before "prepare" screen, that hasn't been done in the gtk_ui yet.
<Riddell> xnox: aah good to know we're not alone :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Jup got exactly the same on the oem test.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, able to do any beta testing?
<xnox> Riddell: where is qt.conf on Ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  maybe , what's up ?
<Riddell> xnox: I have a ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<Riddell> xnox: I'd guess qt.conf is the qt5 equivalent but I'm not sure
<Riddell> BluesKaj: beta 1 candidates need testing
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/302/builds
<xnox> Riddell: ":/qt/etc/qt.conf using the resource system"
<xnox> what's the resource system on linux ?! =)
<xnox> Riddell: i've straced it to find out =)
<BluesKaj> Riddell: I'm running kubuntu13.10 , and currently I'm fooling with ubuntu/unity ... I'll switch over and dist-upgrade 
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  or are you looking for ppl to install the beta image ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes install the candidate images or upgrade from raring
<Riddell> xnox: I'd guess it's the file system :)
<BluesKaj> I haave kubuntu 13.10 and ubuntu 13.10 on separate partitions already, Riddell
<BluesKaj> ok will try the new beta image 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: a reinstall doesn't hurt :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  np , I'll install the image to /
<Mirv> I wonder if yofel or someone would be interested in merging latest pkg-kde-tools changes (well, one commit + version number bump) from Debian, or shall I do that? it'd be needed so that qtscript-opensource-src could be synced directly from Debian instead of patching the build dependency
<yofel> don't count on me until next week, but go ahead if you want to do it
<Riddell> Mirv: I can look at it, is it in the FFe?
<Mirv> ok, I can do/prepare that if no-one else does, just a heads-up. it was added to the Qt 5.1.1 FFe bug #1219695
<ubottu> bug 1219695 in qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219695
<Mirv> Riddell: now it is yes, as Scott asked for it
<Mirv> Riddell: thanks. although it can't be uploaded before the FFe is formally accepted, but it'd be nice to have that ready.
<Riddell> Mirv: well I can accept that too since you did ask nicely
<Mirv> Riddell: heh, that's fine as well
<Riddell> Mirv: voila
<Mirv> \o/
<Riddell> Mirv: some new source packages in there?
<Mirv> Riddell: yes, four, they haven't been addressed separately in the text. adding a comment about those.
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/03/kubuntu-commercial-support
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, BTW I do suppose you know that you are the only active blogger on KDE Blogs that submits blog posts more than 3 times a month? :P
<Riddell> I do feel a little guilty that kde sysadmins maintains it mostly for my benefit
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if you make your own blog, then I'm going to file a sysadmin ticket to shut it down\o/
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  got some errors on boot after the install seemed to work ok . After the error appears , there's no KB response at the shell prompt.Here's the error list: http://pastebin.com/6feJgQKJ
<BluesKaj> I tried to install twice ..guess I'll have to install 13.04 again and release upgrade 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: um yeah something very broken there
<BluesKaj> ok , later
<Riddell> hmm, upgrades on virtual machines are slow,I wonder if it's worth the effort compared to just bare metal
<BluesKaj> ok, Riddell , solved the error and uuid recognition problemn with the beta1 install , I merely open an older kernel and rebooted , then the new install booted properly 
<Riddell> um hmm that's not an ideal issue
<Riddell> BluesKaj: do you think you have any hardware which the default kernel wouldn't like?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, Idid have a previous problem with Ubiquity hanging and unable to move any further on Kubuntu 12.10 iirc ,and 13.04 . Also 13.10 alpha daily would do the same . I suspected HW recognition problems , but I could never track it down exactly
<BluesKaj> this has been the first successful clean install from a live-cd since 12.04 due to the troubles above
<Riddell> for some definition of successful
<BluesKaj> anyway Riddell , I'm happy it worked out 
<BluesKaj> ubuntu 13.10 installs ok tho , i have it on a separate partition
<Riddell> BluesKaj: do you have a uefi laptop?
<BluesKaj> no I'm running an older HP desktop
<BluesKaj> with a couple of media pci cards in it
<Arhi> hello
<Arhi> Can I ask a question? Becouse i have problem with install
<Arhi> huh...
<shadeslayer> Arhi: #kubuntu for support
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so raring
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so found in libpython2.7, libpython2.7-dev, python2.7-dbg
<shadeslayer> yofel: [  4%] make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.11.1'.  Stop.
 * yofel runs
<shadeslayer> yofel: thoughts on explicitly adding libpython2.7-dev to kalzium build deps?
<yofel> do that if it helps
<shadeslayer> won't it help?
<shadeslayer> why did amd64 build though
<yofel> if that's the file it's looking for, it will
<yofel> and the correct location
<shadeslayer> why does amd64 pull in libpython2.7-dev
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: we don't have a ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ninjas right?
<yofel> we don't
<shadeslayer> okay cool
<shadeslayer> I uploaded to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ninjas and didn't get a rejection email so far
<shadeslayer> can someone atleast QA Saucy so that we can upload it?
<shadeslayer> *QA KDE 4.11.1
<soee> when Raring possible?
<shadeslayer> soonish
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/lib/libboost_python.so raring
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/libboost_python.so does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> !find libboost_python.so raring
<ubottu> Package/file libboost_python.so does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> o_o
<tsimpson> !find libboost_python-py27.so
<ubottu> File libboost_python-py27.so found in libboost-python1.49-dev, libboost-python1.49.0, libboost-python1.53-dev, libboost-python1.53.0, libboost1.49-dbg
<shadeslayer> ahh
 * shadeslayer is compiling a patched kernel to fix his cable problems
 * yofel wonders why everyone has kernel issues today
<shadeslayer> not exactly
<shadeslayer> I've been told that the cable might not be terminating the load correctly on one pin
<shadeslayer> so I patched the kernel so that my mini DP always outputs TMDS mode
<yofel> uh huh...
<yofel> well, I guess that's better than me removing kernels to not hit the panics caused by bug 1220284
<ubottu> bug 1216745 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1220284 No network connection" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216745
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/36763/13782233/raw/
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, this patch doesn't really solve the problem, and I'll still have to get a replacement cable
<shadeslayer> except now it's financially unfeasible to go to the place I got this cable from :P
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> cable cost me 2 EUR, cost of travel + time spent > 2 EUR
<shadeslayer> so I'll just buy another one from a nearby vendor for a bit more cost
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: what do you recommend for kalzium
<shadeslayer> adding those 2 python deps fixed it
<yofel> well, for the backports just hack that into the hook IMO
<yofel> or you'll have to backport avogadro
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> korundum exhibits similar symptoms
<shadeslayer> nepomuk-core-dev isn't pulled in
<yofel> I think there it's kdepimlibs assuming nepomuk exists
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> -- Skip KorundumModules bindings: Kate;Nepomuk
<yofel> though I wonder why it would work in saucy
<shadeslayer> and nepomuk-core-dev is pulled in in saucy
<yofel> Setting up nepomuk-core-dev (4:4.11.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1) ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you take up korundum? I don't want to look at packaging right now
<yofel> in raring too o.O
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> heh
<yofel> oh lol
<yofel> -- Could NOT find Nepomuk (missing:  SHAREDDESKTOPONTOLOGIES_FOUND) 
<shadeslayer> pft
 * shadeslayer goes about fixing his Qt patch
<yofel> wait a second: shouldn't nepomuk kinda depend on sdo o.O?
<yofel> hm, kde-runtime depends on it
<yofel> I'll add it to nepomuk-core-dev depends anyway 
<Riddell> http://www.eweek.com/developer/kubuntu-linux-emerges-from-ubuntus-shadow.html/
<ronnoc> nice article, Riddell :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-04
<ScottK> Riddell: the newer sip4 is known to break pykde.  it's mostly pykde's fault, but no fix available AFAIK.  To avoid it, sip4 needs a ~really downgrade, but the means python-qt4 and pyqt5 need downgrading too since they require the newer sip4.
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> still lots of beta 1 testing needed, that i386 won't run itself :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, unfortunately, I'm syncing the Ubuntu Studio 13.04 amd64 image down for upgrade testing, and I only have the Kubuntu amd64 image handy here. So can't help, sorry
<marcuspbaird> hello 
<marcuspbaird> are you looking for testers 
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, yes we are
<marcuspbaird> ok I know darkwing I be keen If you have a link 
<smartboyhw> Please test the 13.10 pre-Beta 1 i386 images
<smartboyhw> You can find the image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current
<marcuspbaird> I am on the jupiterbroadcasting mumble if you want to chat to me about it 
<smartboyhw> The test pages is on iso.qa.ubuntu.com (Select "Saucy Beta 1")
<marcuspbaird> ok kool will down loadit
<shadeslayer> I won't recommend that link tbh
<smartboyhw> A detail walkthrough is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, ^
<smartboyhw> And BTW, knowing Darkwing_ does NOT give you an extra advantage:P
<marcuspbaird> ok which one 
<marcuspbaird> lol 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well, it's the generic link we can use
<marcuspbaird> I know everyone 
<marcuspbaird> be shocked 
<marcuspbaird> and the youtubers 
<marcuspbaird> I know popey two don't hold that against me 
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, the wiki one
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, everyone?
<smartboyhw> Heh
<marcuspbaird> 32 bit or 63
<marcuspbaird> 64
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, if you can use 3 sentences to describe each and every single person in this chat channel, I will believe that.
<marcuspbaird> sorry 
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, 32-bit is more urgent:P
<marcuspbaird> looking 
<Riddell> marcuspbaird: take a look at missing test cases on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/302/builds
<marcuspbaird> popey you in here as well 
<marcuspbaird> ok do 32 
<Riddell> duplicate test cases welcome too, the more bugs we find the better
<marcuspbaird> I have a intel 
<marcuspbaird> 8 g ram 
<marcuspbaird> old processer 
<marcuspbaird> gt210 ndivia 
<smartboyhw> Hell, 8 GB RAM:P
<marcuspbaird> ion windows at moment 
<marcuspbaird> lol
<marcuspbaird> looking for a full install 
<marcuspbaird> ok I good at finding bugs 
<marcuspbaird> I can get quidsup to have a look if you like 
<marcuspbaird> he can do a score for u 
<marcuspbaird> lol
<marcuspbaird> or kaddy 
<marcuspbaird> but hes not a fan of ubuntu 
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, we need everybody:)
<marcuspbaird> lol 
<smartboyhw> !testers | Please test the Kubuntu 13.10 pre-Beta 1 images available at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/302/builds
<smartboyhw> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<soee> had no time yesterday as i was on laptop
<smartboyhw> soee, how about today?
<marcuspbaird> if any of you guys no how to use mumble you might be alble to talk some of the others into it '
<marcuspbaird> ts.jupitercolony.com
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, we have a dedicated Mumble server
<marcuspbaird> '64734
<marcuspbaird> I know 
<soee> smartboyhw, yes after work and gym :D
<smartboyhw> yofel__, what's the link again!:
<smartboyhw> ?
<marcuspbaird> darkwing told me 
<marcuspbaird> nixie goes on it see i know things 
<marcuspbaird> anyway its a linux chat room so all welcome 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
 * smartboyhw does not go on Mumble except for Kubuntu meetings
<smartboyhw> Riddell, speaking about meetings, I'm planning the next developer meeting soon to re-think my application
<smartboyhw> (Since you guys said "Next month":P)
<marcuspbaird> I happy to jump in meet you guys 
<marcuspbaird> whats your server guys 
<marcuspbaird> in case I need your help with kubuntu 
<yofel__> smartboyhw: uh, good question, try kyofel.dyndns.org if it has mumurd running
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, ^
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, if you need help with Kubuntu, #kubuntu is a better idea:)
<yofel__> I remember moving it around a few times for the last meeting because sound failed
<marcuspbaird> no probls 
<marcuspbaird> I ok I talking about testing it 
<marcuspbaird> ok is cause the updates 
<marcuspbaird> theres been some issues with mumble on kde latley with sound 
<marcuspbaird> allkdes 
<shadeslayer> my monitor finally works again
<shadeslayer> hurray
<Riddell> we only use mumble for some meetings generally
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, \o/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: great
<smartboyhw> Riddell, will probably be around 18th (since I want to go to the Software Freedom Day in Hong Kong doing talks having a "Kubuntu Developer" title):P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ooh exciting :)
<smartboyhw> I mean, telling people that I am
<smartboyhw> Riddell, huh, 15-year-olds doing talks to first-time free software people
<marcuspbaird> I ma 43 
<marcuspbaird> am 43 
<smartboyhw> They will think, "WHAT!?!?!? What is a 15-year-old doing here? Aren't he supposed to be doing extra-curricular activities or studying!?)
<Riddell> my first talk was nerve wracking but it was commended as the best talk of the conference
<marcuspbaird> I use to have a youtube channel 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> kubuntu is the perfect extra-curricular activity and free software is the best way to study software
<marcuspbaird> anyway wasn't spaming happy to help 
<marcuspbaird> what do u need to no with the testing 
<marcuspbaird> do u need me to install a certain peace of software for it 
<Riddell> these test cases http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/302/builds/52716/testcases
<Riddell> mostly to know that it installs and runs fine
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  beta1 looking fine this morning , no gltches or freezes/crashes so far
<smartboyhw> yofel__, the mumble server still exists but with no people;P
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> thanks
<yofel__> ok, then I at least correctly remembered where it's running ^^
<BluesKaj> heh , even the coffee's good this morning :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, no rooms whatsoever
<smartboyhw> Riddell, maybe we should plan another Mumble meeting soon
<marcuspbaird> ok 
<marcuspbaird> doing a full install anyway 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I do wonder how many support has the WithSupport team done currently:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how much? that's their business
<Riddell> kde desktops will be new to them professionally, but they're all linux fanboys like us so they'll have used it in the past and all run it now
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but you can quiz vinay_ and rshort in person if you want :)
<marcuspbaird> nods me two 
<marcuspbaird> is there still the debate with meir and wayland 
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion owncloud-client 1.4.0
<marcuspbaird> darkwing and jonobacon got into debate on g+ afew months ago 
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1220661
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know. Will be very interesting to see how the promotion by different mediae worked out:P
<Riddell> marcuspbaird: we plan to use wayland, ubuntu desktop plans to use mir
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, cut off, we won't support XMir for now
<marcuspbaird> I heard that
<marcuspbaird> :) 
<smartboyhw> And, since upstream obviously hates it, I don't think we will be using it for some time
<marcuspbaird> what version 
<marcuspbaird> ok 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want an FFe for this?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah my feeling is for a FFe, needs investigation though
<Riddell> sigh, virtualbox crashing the real box
<smartboyhw> Riddell, for me, s/crashing/freezes/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah that's what I mean
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, but my laptop ALWAYS freezes:P
 * smartboyhw thinks that he has overused his CPU and RAM doing packaging and stuff
<Riddell> is there a better location for upgrade instructions than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades/Kubuntu ?
<marcuspbaird> so have you gusy tested this installer yer 
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, we did (for amd64, it works I think)
<marcuspbaird> does the 32 bit 
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, good
<Riddell> proofreaders needed for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<marcuspbaird> ok just downloader the 32 bt will install soon 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, looks good
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know if we have a bug for that sip issue?
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1220675
<ubottu> bug 1220675 in sip4 (Ubuntu) "sip 4.15 causes crash in PyKDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220675
<shadeslayer> is it just me or does the guided setup not allow me to resize partitions
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, except if you have another OS, no
<shadeslayer> I have Kubuntu on the disk
<shadeslayer> but it doesn't allow me to resize
<BluesKaj> sha always use the manual partitioning the guided is clunky and lacks options 
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,^
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: was testing out the i386 ISO
<BluesKaj> nods , of course seeing the guided option is good so you guys van fix it :)
<Riddell> LANG = "fr_GB.UTF-8"  sigh
<BluesKaj> can
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it'll only offer it if it knows it can resize, maybe you don't have enough disk space to do so
<shadeslayer> hmm
<BluesKaj> is there a method to renaming the /dev/sdXs on a disk I'm up to sdb8 on one hdd, with missing numbers in between... tried the new partition table command but that didn't seem to get rid of old unused assigned /dev/sd's , so now it's become kind of messy
<BluesKaj> probly not the place to ask 
<Riddell> you'd need to mess around with partitionmanager or gparted
<BluesKaj> yeah , i have 
 * Riddell high fives jmux 
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1/Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, isn't KTp 0.6.3 in already?
<smartboyhw> (Since I packaged it myself-.-)
<yofel__> Riddel: bug 1195256 is bug 1196752, or is systemd-shim not installed ?
<ubottu> bug 1195256 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "No suspend from session possible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195256
<ubottu> bug 1196752 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "Suspend only works once when using upower with logind -- s-shim needs to call /lib/systemd/system-sleep/*" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196752
<Riddell> systemd-shim is installed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, do you know how to install bodega into Kubuntu!?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: um, apt-get ?
<yofel__> Riddell: so does suspend work for you now? afaik they implemented the part where it was supposed to tell upower that the wakeup finished
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can't find the package anywhere
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well is it packaged?
<Riddell> yofel__: good question, I've got in the habit of using pm-suspend, I'll test once this test install is done
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't think so, but I need it to build Muon at it's fullest state:(
<yofel__> Riddell: same here -.- (pm-suspend)
<Riddell> hmm, strife in lubuntu land
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<smartboyhw> phillw resigned:O
<soee> 4.11.1 for Raring ready ? :)\
<smartboyhw> soee, we haven't got 4.11.1 ready for Saucy I think
<soee> smartboyhw, yeah one package failed from what i see
<soee> but http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.1_raring.html
<smartboyhw> soee, ah, it's done
<smartboyhw> soee, which? We can fix that
<soee> oh 2
<soee> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.1_saucy.html
<smartboyhw> soee, heh heh
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> soee, that's why I'm saying it isn't fixed yet
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer is supposed to be patching
<shadeslayer> I'm supposed to be what?
<soee> ;D
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, patching kde-workspace 4.11.1 in Ninjas PPA!?
<shadeslayer> wasn't that done
<shadeslayer> more new symbols :S
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :S
<soee> ok cu you later
<apol_> Hi, isn't there a bodega client package anywhere?
<Riddell> agateau: meh oem-config broken too at least on virtualbox bug 1220193
<ubottu> bug 1220193 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity kde frontend crash setting up wireless when ubiquity only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220193
<agateau> Riddell: damn :/
<Riddell> agateau: I'm guessing it's not hard to make it fail gracefully if NM isn't running
<Riddell> but for the ubiquity only install we need to work out how to get NM running as that's the whole point
<Riddell> lordievader: you did an OEM install on amd64 with oem-config running ok?
<agateau> Riddell: I agree with both your points
<agateau> I can have a look at it tomorrow
<smartboyhw> \o/ http://dot.kde.org/2013/09/04/kde-release-structure-evolves
<lordievader> Riddell: On the image of yesterday yes. Was there a respin?
<lordievader> Riddell: However it had the bug that the oem user was present after running the initial config.
<Riddell> lordievader: no respin, so maybe it's only in virtualbox or when no wifi is present or something
<lordievader> Riddell: I tested it in VB indeed, the vm had an internet connection.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you got the scoop :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> lordievader: oh interesting, then I've no idea why I got it and you didn't
<Riddell> lordievader: I was i386 you were amd64 but I don't see that should affect it
<lordievader> Riddell: At your side the oem user was removed?
<Riddell> lordievader: I didn't get that far, oem setup crashed
<lordievader> I think that is the real issue, yes.
<lordievader> I wasn't sure if it was ment to disappear or that it crashed.
<Riddell> nah it didn't just disappear it crashed with a crash dialogue before it started
<Riddell> you'd have noticed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1220193/+attachment/3802437/+files/wireless-crash.png  :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220193 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity kde frontend crash setting up wireless when ubiquity only or oem-config" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> hi manchicken
<Quintasan> yofel__: You don't happen to know any tools to "draw" relations between machines in a network?
<Riddell> Quintasan: dia?
<Riddell> calligra flow?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll actually give calligra a go
<mikhas> pencil & paper never let me down
<mikhas> and fax machines
<smartboyhw> Yeah, ready!
<Riddell> well, more testing would be good, I don't trust images only I've tested
<Riddell> and more testing on oem especially good
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we're actually investigating if flavours are supposed to support OEM testcases-.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that'll be up to the flavour
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no, we are meaning for all flavours
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it'll be up to the flavour to decide
<Riddell> I'd like to support it for system 76 and anyone else
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, can't do the test today
<smartboyhw> And tomorrow I need to still do the Ubuntu Studio upgrade tests (for amd64)
<smartboyhw> So, can't join in
<Riddell> yofel: I just suspended three times :)
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion bluedevil 1.3.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1220779
<smartboyhw> ^ Let's do it after Beta 1
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion libbluedevil 1.9.4
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1220780
<smartboyhw> ^ Sae
<smartboyhw> *Same
<ejat> hi .. after upgrade to saucy .. my kde desktop window manager missing .. i tried to reinstall then this come up
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6063145/
<ejat> anyone can help?
<ejat> is there a way to force install the dependencies?
<valorie> Riddell: the /SaucyUpgrades page looks good
<valorie> this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1/Kubuntu has a funky pink glow around Muon Discover image
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1217639] 13.10 Daily Build has no icon for Wireless Network on the Panel @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1217639 (by Marco Parillo)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-05
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1220967] The new Network Manager applet does not connect after WEP password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1220967 (by Marco Parillo)
<soee> good morning
<cff> Is there KDevelop 4.5.1 in Kubuntu Backports?
<seaLne> cff: yes
<cff> seaLne: thanks, I think I had the wrong backports repo, i.e. for the previous Kubuntu version and it was deactivated when I did an upgrade, that's why I couldn't find it
<Riddell> you can also look in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 to be released today
<shadeslayer> srsly, no one looking at getting 4.11.1 out?
<shadeslayer> :<
<shadeslayer> soee: raring 4.11.1 in ninjas is ready
<shadeslayer> I think you wanted to test right>
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you can get it out, the block is lifted
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: someone needs to QA
 * smartboyhw has no bandwidth to QA:(
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, wait, you mean Saucy or Raring?
 * shadeslayer is listening to Queen to get his brain running
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> specifically this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM
<soee> shadeslayer, im at work now, on raring but i wont risk broking system here :) ill test at home
<shadeslayer> soee: np
<shadeslayer> someone needs to automate testing
<shadeslayer> with kvm / virtualbox / whatever
 * smartboyhw nominates shadeslayer 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could be done with ec2
<shadeslayer> hmmmmm
<shadeslayer> maybe
 * yofel upgrades saucy
<BluesKaj> yofel, what's your ninja ppa again ?, some it got lost in my sources.list
<BluesKaj> somehow
<yofel> BluesKaj: pm
<BluesKaj> yup 
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<skaet> Riddell,  have you finished all your edits on the Release notes now?   Any gotcha's still lurking from Kubuntu's perspective?
<BluesKaj> thanks yofel
<Riddell> skaet: good question, which release notes?
<skaet> Riddell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1/Kubuntu  
<skaet> have seen you've made some edits, and they look reasonable, so just checking nothing else left to do
<Riddell> skaet: yeah those ones are good
<Riddell> skaet: is there a draft of the announcement?
<skaet> Riddell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1/Announce 
<skaet> Review passes on it welcome.  :-)
<Riddell> skaet: groovy, fixed an "an"
<Riddell> apachelogger: remind me the conclusion of the about system discussion?  was it going in kickoff?
<skaet> Riddell,  ta.
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , kde upgrade is done ...wish me luck , going to reboot 
<yofel> hm, for me it's removing plasma-widgets-addons
 * yofel rebuilds kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> http://www.it-muenchen-blog.de/2013/09/debian-kubuntu-bug-squashing-party-2013/  ta da!
<smartboyhw> Ooh
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, yofel , looking good for kde 4.11.1 so far 
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, greato
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will you be coming?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: to munich? yeah I hope so
<shadeslayer> yep, munich
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer is unsure at the moment, travelling to Berlin early october
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, hello:)
<Darkwing> Good morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Darkwing
<Darkwing> How is everything in Kubu Land?
<BluesKaj> upgrading the desktop , guess i should on the test drive too
<Riddell> gosh it's a Darkwing 
<Riddell> Darkwing: everything is sweetness and light
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<Darkwing> Riddell: :D Nice. 
<Darkwing> I've been playing with other stuff but, I think I'll end up back to Kubuntu... I've tried to make other things work but... It's just not the same anymore.
<Riddell> Darkwing: ooh interesting and nice to hear
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, we're soon going to release 13.10 Beat 1
<smartboyhw> *Beta
<Darkwing> I've run Fedora KDE and openSuse for the last couple months.
<Riddell> Darkwing: what sort of things work for us but less so for the competition?
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, see? You can't leave Kubuntu. It's an addictive disease:P
<Darkwing> backend stability
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, great:)
<Darkwing> I mean, openSuse sank on dual moniter
<Darkwing> So, I can't run it on my desktop and only on lappy
<Darkwing> fedora was... a pain to do anything.
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, that's why Kubuntu is greatness
<Darkwing> It's snappier but, to add anything and get backend working the way I needed it to took 4 days of tweaking
<Darkwing> and yum plain... suck
<Darkwing> So, I have another project I'm working on so, I'm not returning to Kubuntu development just yet due to time...
<Darkwing> http://igg.me/at/podfiber is what I'm spending my devel time on.
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, when you got any time, come back:)
<Darkwing> I'm going to download Kubuntu 13.10 and flip my system :D
<smartboyhw> Well, if it succeeds, at least Darkwing is better than Canonical:P
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> I love how they kept spinning it when they realized it was going to fail
<Darkwing> The beta1 images good right?
<Riddell> Darkwing: I've marked them as good for release yes, but more testing is welcome :)
<Darkwing> I'll run them on my desktop and laptop. :D
 * Darkwing is done with yum and rodhat and suse based systems
<agateau> Riddell: looking at the wifi issues right now,
<BluesKaj> beta1 and kde 4.11.1 are humming along 
<agateau> Riddell: do you get to reliably connect to wifi from a plasma session?
<Darkwing> agateau: I'll take a look when I install here shortly.
<agateau> Darkwing: thanks. Something like one time out of ten. When it fails, it just sits there after clicking the "Connect" button, doing nothing
<agateau> but that's in a VM, which may be the cause (not sure)
<Darkwing> give me a few, it's finishing DLing now
<Riddell> agateau: yes all fine in a full plasma session
<agateau> Riddell: I also noticed Ubiquity wireless step does not connect here: I get a crash because of a permission error. I am not talking about oem-config, just plain install in vm
<Riddell> agateau: I only tested oem-config in a vm so that might be related
<Riddell> when I run virtualbox it gets a "wired" connection and network manager finds that so the wireless part of ubiquity was never showed
<Riddell> but in oem-config and ubiquity --only network manager isn't running so it crashes
<agateau> Riddell: what I do to test in vm is to "unplug" the wired connection cable and use a usb wireless dongle
<Riddell> agateau: which vm do you use?
<agateau> Riddell: virtualbox
<agateau> with the proprietary stuff to be able to use usb devices
<Riddell> agateau: ok same as me, I must explore more options
<Riddell> quick off the mark http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-13-10-Beta-1-Uses-Linux-Kernel-3-11-and-KDE-4-11-380643.shtml
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> Technically, it hasn't been released though
<smartboyhw> I think we need to remind Softpedia
<Riddell> right, especially quick given it hasn't been announced
<Riddell> smartboyhw: they probably found the announce wiki page which doesn't have any embargo on it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm
<shadeslayer> well, cdimage is also up
 * shadeslayer seeds
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, they are still testing the links and finishing up the release announcement and notes
<seaLne> its quite impressive how good kubuntu is considering according to softpedia it only took a few months effort (http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Kubuntu-Saucy-Salamander-100450.shtml)
<Riddell> yeah that's normal and always the case, got to mirror it before announcing
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> seaLne: lol
<smartboyhw> LOL https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102786751626732213960/albums/5920153445803139617/5920153451677973842?authkey=CKDQ8tbbxYSXGA
<smartboyhw> (From G+)
 * smartboyhw almost rolled down from his chair for this:P
<smartboyhw> People: Here's the situation of KLyDE: THey are planning a preview release weeks after now (with 4.11.1 running), but they themselves will be maintaining their own Debian/Ubuntu repository via openSUSE's OBS service
<smartboyhw> The source will be available for us to package
<Riddell> smartboyhw: who's they?  it's will from suse isn't it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not exactly
<smartboyhw> The original Cloverleaf Linux (a.k.a. post-Fuduntu team) took over
<agateau> xnox: ping
<agateau> Riddell: do you know what starts ubiquity at livecd boot, rather than plasma?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: regarding KLyDE we should maybe ask them to host the source in a git repo ( maybe even on git.kde.org ) and then we can package releases of it, or provide daily builds via recipes
<Riddell> agateau: ubiquity-dm does
<agateau> Riddell: I can't get it to start. I am trying with "sudo start ubiquity-dm" but it fails
<agateau> Riddell: and it's strange that the upstart script mentions starting it using the "ubuntu" user, which does not exist on a kubuntu install
<agateau> errr "sudo start ubiquity"
<xnox> but do switch to tty1, stop lightdm and kill any remainging X servers
<Riddell> agateau: is this a live image? there's things ona live image not on an installed system
<agateau> Riddell: yes, it's a live image
<agateau> Riddell: I already shut down lightdm and X
<Riddell> the ubuntu user is called kubuntu on kubuntu CDs
<xnox> Riddell: sure there is loads =) we do remove a bunch of packages from target at the end of the ubiquity install.
<agateau> Riddell: sure the ubuntu user is called kubuntu, but here the ubiquity.conf scripts refers to "ubuntu"
<agateau> Oh looking at the code it seems the name can be overridden by casper
<agateau> explains things
<agateau> but still I'd love to be able to try my stuff since rebooting is going to trash it
<agateau> :/
<Riddell> agateau: you can try a persistent partition, seems like a bit of a last resort
<agateau> Riddell: I just figured out a workaround: starting ubiquity-dm by hand. But that required changing it because it was defaulting to the gtk ui (my fault)
<Riddell> mm maybe that's what I remember doing when I tried it
<agateau> Riddell: anyway, I was able to check that wireless setup from within ubiquity-dm worked back in july,
<agateau> Riddell: but does not work as of today
<agateau> Riddell: so something broke in between
<Riddell> !testers | libdvdcss from upstream http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> no ubotu
<agateau> xnox: does this ring a bell to you? http://agateau.com/tmp//ubiquity-wifi-crash.png
<agateau> xnox: this is with iso from this morning
<xnox> agateau: if it works from => try kubuntu => launch ubiquity, it's most likely the bug that ubiquity-dm does not setup a logind session & thus can no longer let mere mortals control network manager.
<xnox> as consolekit integration in ubiquity-dm and in ubuntu is gone.
<xnox> and only logind is supported in the archive, but not ubiquity yet.
<agateau> xnox: interesting, going to check that
<agateau> xnox: does this also affect the gtk frontend?
<xnox> yes.
<agateau> it does work when ubiquity is started from a desktop session
<xnox> agateau: than it's something else.
<xnox> agateau: maybe something like policykit blocking it?
<agateau> xnox: ? I just said it works when going "try kubuntu => launch ubiquity"
<xnox> I also switched ubiquity to use pkexec instead of sudo/gnome-sudo/kde-su, which may be clearning to much environment.
<xnox> agateau: it should, it does on gtk side.
<agateau> now I am confused.
<agateau> you're saying wifi works on the gtk side, even when ubiquity is running as a dm?
<xnox> no, only from "try ubuntu => launch ubiquity"
<agateau> ok, so we have the same problem with kubuntu
<tsimpson> Riddell: ubottu doesn't like URLs with factoids (spam protection)
<agateau> xnox: could Riddell oem-config bug 1220193 be caused by the same problem?
<ubottu> bug 1220193 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity kde frontend crash setting up wireless when ubiquity only or oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220193
 * agateau has to go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I see you pushed a patch to kde-workspace in bzr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but nothing in the ninjas PPA
<Darkwing> are there any Alt images for 13.04 for a software raid?
<Darkwing> all I can find post Precise is desktop images
<soee_ninja> shadeslayer, so 4.11.1 raring ready to test ?
<shadeslayer> soee_ninja: yes
<soee_ninja> hmm using muon to change repositories list
<soee_ninja> just reloads list nothing more
<soee_ninja> shadeslayer, can you give me ninjas ppa details ?
<shadeslayer> moment
<shadeslayer> soee_ninja: see PM
<xnox> Darkwing: use mini.iso or server cd and choose desktop task (e.g. ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, etc as needed)
<soee_ninja> shadeslayer, packages to be removed: kde-window-manager kde-workspace kubuntu-desktop libtaskmanager4abi4
<shadeslayer> soee_ninja: what are you using to upgrade
<soee_ninja> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> ah hmm 
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> libtaskmanager4abi4 being removed is fine
<shadeslayer> I don't know why kde-window-manager wants to be removed
<soee_ninja> nor do i :)
<shadeslayer> can you run with the debug resolver?
<shadeslayer> soee_ninja: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true  dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> and then pastebin the output
<soee_ninja> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/yruhX38u
<shadeslayer> what   Removing kde-window-manager:amd64 rather than change libkdecorations4abi1:amd64
<soee_ninja> i do not know
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<soee_ninja> shadeslayer, sorry my fault :<>
<soee_ninja> i tun it on saucy
<soee_ninja> *run
<shadeslayer> heh
<soee_ninja> wait ill switch to raring :D
<genii> Got an email from KDE bug 324002 ( systemsettings, opening input devices crashes) with a comment from Hugo Pereira Da Costa, saying "code crashes in qobject_cast. Analysing the backtrace, it must be that widget: 0x1db1f50 for which sizehints is called is invalid. this has to be an upstream (Qt) or downstream (the python module) bug. Not oxygen. Sorry."  ...for those working on this issue.
<ubottu> KDE bug 324002 in style "System settings panel crashes upon attempts to access input devices" [Crash,Resolved: waitingforinfo] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324002
<soee_ninja> shadeslayer, no errors while upgrading on raring, rebooting  laptop now
<soee_ninja> are there packages for raring ready ?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1200523] Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200523 (by karaluh)
<shadeslayer> soee_ninja: awesome
<soee_ninja> ican we some day expect
<soee_ninja> that booting screen will work with propriety drivers ?
<soee_ninja> reboot went fine :)
<soee_ninja> raring cool
<debfx> ScottK: thanks for moving qt to updates, the other qt sru is in the queue.
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Accepted.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-06
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1220967] The new Network Manager applet does not connect but System Settings > Network does @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1220967 (by Marco Parillo)
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released
<smartboyhw> ^ And nobody posted any announcements on the web!?
 * smartboyhw goes posting
<smartboyhw> Announcement for Beta 1 posted
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<smartboyhw> Hello lordievader 
<smartboyhw> People: So 4.11.1 is still not out?
<smartboyhw> I mean, for Saucy
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how are you?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, good
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Can I test 4.11.1 somewhere?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, private message?
<smartboyhw> (And I'm not sure where it is now)
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Ninja ppa?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, yes, if you have access:)
<lordievader> Still got that one laying around, should enable it again.
<lordievader> Lovely 285 updates.
<lordievader> Hehe allways nice "After this operation, 601 kB disk space will be freed." :D
<soee> smartboyhw, 4.11.1 tested by me for Raring yesterday
<soee> smooth update
<lordievader> Rebooting now...
<lordievader> Kde 4.11.1 boots up normally on Saucy :D
<jussi> who wants to package something? :D
<smartboyhw> jussi, me
<smartboyhw> What is the packaging?
<jussi> smartboyhw: It is already in their ppa, but not in our repos afaik (you get to check for certain, ive only raring here). https://code.google.com/p/vacuum-im/
<smartboyhw> jussi, moo, OpenSSL
<smartboyhw> (That requires an exemption)
<jussi> smartboyhw: still....... the client works much better than KTP at the moment...
<smartboyhw> jussi, then work to improve KTp;P
<jussi> smartboyhw: I have done everythign I can (go check out my bug list for them). 
<jussi> smartboyhw: the fact that they exist shouldnt change that vacuum should be in the repos
<Tm_T> oh, how many times I accidentally pronounce KTp as "Kopete" ...
<smartboyhw> jussi, it is currently first-time test building
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, -.-
<Tm_T> that said, maybe I should run Kopete now (:)
<jussi> smartboyhw: excellent :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: about about system... I think it was everything ... i.e. in kickoff's computer tab, in systemsettings and in kinfocenter
<smartboyhw> Riddell, jussi's Vacuum app has a problem: the build will change a header-.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's vacuum?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, some type of instant messaging app
<smartboyhw> jussi is using it to replace KTp
<jussi> Riddell: https://code.google.com/p/vacuum-im/
<jussi> Riddell: the simple fact is, it works. (and uses telepathy I think)
<Riddell> ktp doesn't work?
<jussi> Riddell: unfortunately it has several issues which are dealbreakers for me.
 * smartboyhw calls for shadeslayer to fix it to make jussi happy
<Riddell> jussi: so what's this about changing a header?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, this happened
<smartboyhw> dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:
<smartboyhw>  vacuum-1.2.2/src/loader/svninfo.h
<smartboyhw> (At the second debuild run)
<jussi> Riddell: no Idea, I didnt write it, smartboyhw is telling the story
<Riddell> needs investigation of build system to check it's sane, if it's not then moan to upstream, if it is then work out how to unapply on clean target
<Riddell> anyone use imap with kmail?
<jussi> Riddell: i do (but disconnected imap iirc)
<Riddell> jussi: any problems?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: thanks for the beta 1 story
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no need to thank me:)
<jussi> Riddell: incredible slowness on loading mails up, (ie. when you click a mail, it takes 1-2 seconds to display), sometimes it gets stuck somewhere and needs a restart  to actually download mail again. (and a few more that I dont remember right at this second)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jussi> Riddell: I did also have a crash a while back, no comments on the bug, unsure if it is still there - kde bug 317860
<ubottu> KDE bug 317860 in general "Kontact Crashed after attempting to add a large file as an attachment" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317860
<jussi> Riddell: whya re you asking? 
<Riddell> jussi: Tariq_ says he can't get it working
<Riddell> at all
<Riddell> in raring
<Riddell> vinay_: you neither?
<jussi> Riddell: Im on a pretty standard raring install for work, working reasonably fine. what issues are they having? 
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070078/
<ejat> can someone help me on error
<Riddell> ejat: wibble, what release and what PPAs?
<ejat> saucy  , kubuntu-ppa
<Riddell> ejat: which kubuntu-ppa?
<Blizzz> Riddell: i did, but had the issues as jussi described. sometimes folder contents where not displayed at all or even partially. More problems with calendar and contacts. Got frustrated and switched to evolution…
<ejat> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<jussi> Riddell: Ive been through a bunch of things to sort things out, please feel free to send those guys to me to see if we can sort it out together
<ejat> Riddell, any idea
<ejat> y ?
<Riddell> ejat: you shouldn't be using kubuntu-ppa with saucy since saucy is up to date
<Riddell> remove that and try again
<Riddell> jussi: does it work for you?
<ejat> ok .. removing .. 
<ejat> doesnt work
<ejat> its still the same
<Riddell> ejat: something conflicting must be installed, apt-get install kde-window-manager  ?
<Riddell> probably an obscure theme
<Riddell> Tariq_: you say it worked with non-ssl?
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070169/
<Riddell> Tariq_: I tried with non ssl and it says user/pass refused
<Riddell> ejat: wherever is this from? 4:4.11.0+git20130819+bzr48502+pkg815~saucy1
<Riddell> some daily build of something?
<ejat> from kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<ejat> how do i downgrade 
<Riddell> mm
<ejat> remove all ? and reinstall ? 
<jussi> !ppapurge | ejat
<ubottu> ejat: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jussi> ejat: you need to have the  ppa enabled to do that though
<ejat> jussi, just now ive tried .... i try another time .. 
<Riddell> jussi, Tariq_: thunderbird also can't connect with those account details
<jussi> Riddell: not overly suprising. what about if you use starttls/143 as detected?
 * ejat downgrading .... 
<ejat> tx
<Riddell> jussi: I got thunderbird to detect imap port 143 starttls normal pass, smtp 25 no-ssl encrypted pass.  but then it said uncorrect user/pass
<jussi> Riddell: its very strange, because in kmail, it says the account is fine, but doesnt actually act on it
<jussi> right, Im off. talk to you all later.
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage plasma-mobile 4.0
<kubotu> Package plasma-mobile already exists!
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-mobile 4.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1221723
<Riddell> plasma active 4 for the packaging!
<Riddell> Quintasan: interested?
 * smartboyhw thinks PA4 is too complicated for him:P
<smartboyhw> More importantly: No ARM machine
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I can help package a few, but it will not be the best results
<smartboyhw> Where should I put these into, BTW?
<smartboyhw> (Ah, just remembered, I got my own PPA for ARM builds)
<Riddell> I think that's a plasma-activa PPA too
<smartboyhw> Riddell, activa-.-
<smartboyhw> Well, I'd better check mallit-framework first
<smartboyhw> OK, the patch is built against 0.93.1
<smartboyhw> We are running 0.99.0+git here-.-
<Riddell> review http://dot.kde.org/2013/09/05/plasma-active-4-ready-when-you-are first
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you patch mallit-framework using http://download.kde.org/stable/active/4.0/src/maliit-framework-focusworkaround.diff please
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why the review?
<Riddell> and http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active/Development
<smartboyhw> And why the hell is the plasma-mobile ver 3.0 in Ubuntu while the PA4 version is 0.5 ~!?!?!?!?!?!?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: incase there's anything we should know in there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sigh, I need to do a 4.0~really0.5 thing again:(
<Riddell> smartboyhw: use an epoch
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah, that's a concept I haven't grasped yet. What's a epoch?
<Riddell> only use ~really is there's a reason to avoid an epoch like wanting to sync from debian later
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just a number at the start of the package version number to reset for mess ups
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> 1:0.4-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> the first 1 there is the epoch
<Riddell> default is 0
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah, that's the epoch
<smartboyhw> Riddell, patch maliit-framework plz:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sorry for a full todo list just now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you  mean, a TODO list for me or you?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: for me
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OUCH
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel: Got time to do a simple upload with the patch?
<shadeslayer> hm?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, patch http://download.kde.org/stable/active/4.0/src/maliit-framework-focusworkaround.diff alongside maliit-framework for PA4
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> !find solid/control/networkmanager.h saucy
<shadeslayer> I'm not applying patches from PA, I've had bad experience with them
<ubottu> Package/file solid/control/networkmanager.h does not exist in saucy
<shadeslayer> they tend to break things
<smartboyhw> oh oh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how are we going to deal with the patch then?
<yofel> smartboyhw: no
<shadeslayer> please consult with upstream if we should apply to Kubuntu packages
<shadeslayer> then if it makes sense, please consult maliit upstream
<Riddell> maliit is mostly used by active? so it wouldn't break many users in a worst case scenario where it breaks things
<Riddell> anyone remember who the guy on the right in this photo is? http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8349/8169377493_127c320792_n.jpg
<smartboyhw> So, what's the verdict? Ask upstream + mallit, Ask mallit or apply or don't apply!?
<Riddell> he's a maliit guy
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes ask mallit and apply if sane
<shadeslayer> Riddell: IIRC Ubuntu is also looking at maliit for their phone stuff
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I'm not understanding of how active is supposed to be built
<smartboyhw> (Not even with the docs)
<smartboyhw> Someone know where a solid/control/networkmanager.h will be?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: in kde-workspace
<Riddell> hmm but maybe it's gone in 4.11
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can't find it
<smartboyhw> Ew
<smartboyhw> I need it to build plasma-active
<Riddell> would be in kde-workspace-dev if it's there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I installed kde-workspace-dev
<smartboyhw> Build fail
<Riddell> yeah looks like it's gone in 4.11
<Riddell> ask in #active
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, maliit thinks the patch is useless:P
<smartboyhw> !find solid/control/networkmanager.h raring
<ubottu> File solid/control/networkmanager.h found in kde-workspace-dev
<smartboyhw> OK, so it disappeared in Sauc
<smartboyhw> *Saucy
<smartboyhw> Heh, even notmart says no:P
<smartboyhw> Let's ignroe that patch
<smartboyhw> The question: Why is solid/control/networkmanager.h gone in 4.11?
<smartboyhw> (We will have to build it on Raring then:P)
<smartboyhw> Going to reboot, see you all.
<BluesKaj> once more kmail fails the usability/user friendly test , sure needs a lot of work ...can't imagine having to deal with it on a daily basis 
<Riddell> ScottK: able to look at kde-workspace in raring-proposed for bug 1221750
<ubottu> bug 1221750 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Raring) "sal does not reload menu entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221750
<Riddell> it's for a mega kubuntu rollout in taiwan
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Riddell: Needs test case, etc.  The usual SRU stuff in the bug.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1221750] sal does not reload menu entries @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1221750 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<tsimpson> that's quite a long time to have that kind of bug
<yofel> if howard gets back, solid/control/networkmanager.h is part of the NON-EXISTENT plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dev
<ScottK> Should probably fix that.
<Riddell> jmux: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/06/come-kubuntu-bug-squashing-party-munich
<Riddell> also posted to kubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my ping about fixing up the SAL bug?
<Riddell> ScottK: yep thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there's also ktp in the queue
<shadeslayer> don't forget about that :P
<Riddell> bah, no 10,000 kubuntu rollout requires that one :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I didn't.
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> there are semantic arguments about the beta1 release definition ...guess one can't say it's really released until it's official on sept 26 
<BluesKaj> not really released that is
<BluesKaj> there's whole lot of pedantic types populating the chat's lately , one gets sidetracked 
<jmux> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it was released yesterday
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll quote you on that , Riddell :)
<Riddell> there's beta-2 due in a few weeks
<BluesKaj> right
<ScottK> BluesKaj: No.  It was a typo.  Beta 1 is released.  Beta 2 is coming later in the month.  It's nothing more complex than that.
<BluesKaj> ScottK:  ok , thanks 
<santa__> sup
<santa__> since you did some work on 4.11, do you guys have a ksnapshot able to load the kipi plugins properly?
<yofel> santa__: yes, what's your issue? And what release are you on?
<santa__> I'm packaging it for siduction
<yofel> it'll work as long as kipi-plugins is built with the matching set of libkipi
<santa__> that's what I dont get
<santa__> I have a ksnapshot built against libkipi from 4.11
<santa__> a digikam built against 4.11
<santa__> both depend on libkipi11
<santa__> and I got this in gwenview
<santa__> gwenview(15984)/KIPI (loading) KIPI::PluginLoader::init: Plugin  "Importar/Exportar a Facebook" has a SO version ( 10 ) which is different than libkipi ABI version ( 11 ).  Refusing to load.
<santa__> and similar lines for the rest of the plugins
<santa__> and yes, gwenview was also built against kde 4.11 and depends on libkipi11 as it should
<santa__> yofel: so if it works for you I wonder if you actually built it against libkipi11 or you patched something
<yofel> santa__: no, you just need to build it against the correct version, the error even tells you that it's built against the old libkipi
<santa__> yofel: but it's not built against the old kipi
<yofel> well, *something* IS
<yofel> check with ldd
<santa__> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pa737613a/
<yofel> and gwenview?
<yofel> nvm me
<santa__> the thing is, is something is built against the old kipi, I just don't know what it is
<Peace-> guys i have a problem to report a bug .... 
<Peace-> i should install the new kernel but and i did but grub menu was not updated
<Peace-> so i have done sudo  update-grub2
<Peace-> it says that there is the new kernel but then it doesnìt show it rebooting
<Peace-> i have seen that installing the new kernel it says possible missing firmware radeon 
<Peace-> maybe it's this ?
<ScottK> Peace-: It's not a Kubuntu specific issue, so likely no one knows here.  Try #ubuntu+1 if you're on saucy.
<santa_> yofel: bah, stupid me, I just forgot to restart kde
<santa_> it works now, thanks for helping out
<yofel> heh
<yofel> kubotu: newversion digikam 3.4.0 http://digikam.org/node/703
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1221851
<santa_> yofel: what about this one? I can't see the icons in kolourpaint
<santa_> and yes they are installed
<santa_> just wondering if it happens with your packages too
<Gsport> a friend of mine tells me that linux devs get payed in beer
<Gsport> ar what site does amarok sotores its playlists?
<Gsport> stores
<shadeslayer> I don't think we'd get any work done if all foss developers got paid in beer
<Riddell> something I always wondered about Free Software is where is all the Free Beer RMS keeps going on about
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> yofel: did saucy + 4.11.1 work fine for you?
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> stupid site :<
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer:  saucy + 4.11.1 works ok here so far , except kmail froze up ,. so i dumped it again :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, kmail freezing happens here too
<shadeslayer> but I think thats because it's too slow
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> pykde4 doesn't build
<yofel> shadeslayer: works fine except python, but that's broken because of sip
<shadeslayer> k uploading then
<shadeslayer> yofel: you mentioned something about the addons package
<BluesKaj> I really don't need it anyway , just5 thought I'd try iot again for fun , but it wasn't , fun.
<shadeslayer> and soee tested out raring, going to copy that over as well
<yofel> shadeslayer: oh, that just needed a rebuild, like all rdepends of libtaskmanager after it's in the archive
<yofel> plasma-addons will be fine in the archive
<shadeslayer> ah ofcourse
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there was a patch in bzr that I don't think got added in ninjas
<shadeslayer> something in kde-workspace
<yofel> yeah, that's not in ninjas and the version is wrong
<yofel> dch -i doesn't go too well with UNRELEASED
<shadeslayer> yofel: so change back to 0ubuntu1 in the changelog?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> shadeslayer: erm, and move the patch to the right folder
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: any reason to checkout the branches with bzr+ssh in the scripts?
<shadeslayer> even when using --nopush
<yofel> well, not really, it's just so you can easily push later if required
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> script running anyway
<yofel> --nopush was added for debugging reasons really
<shadeslayer> what happens if the script crashes while running ?
<shadeslayer> and when you run it again, does it add another entry?
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> shadeslayer: it might fail when committing an empty message
<yofel> erm, an empty commit I mean
<yofel> maybe the committing should be skipped if the current tag already exists
<shadeslayer> sounds like a good idea
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you run the script for precise while I work on saucy?
<yofel> sure
<shadeslayer> cool thx
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have the script to push everything to bzr somewhere?
<yofel> I never made one, I simply write the loop for that into the shell when I do that
<shadeslayer> right, have that in history somewhere?
<yofel> doesn't look like it. I need to make my history longer
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> I think it's something like:
<yofel> curdir=$(pwd); for pkg in *; do cd $pkg/bzr; bzr push :parent; cd $curdir; done
<shadeslayer> 4.11.1 uploaded
<shadeslayer> mplayerthumbs_4.11.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected
<shadeslayer> someone needs to add that to the supported seeds ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ can you upload mplayerthumbs for saucy?
<yofel> keyring.errors.PasswordSetError: GNOME_KEYRING_RESULT_IO_ERROR
<yofel> SIGH
<yofel> next try
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: 4.11.1 raring to kubuntu-ppa/ppa right?
<shadeslayer> since we'll be SRU'ing it
<shadeslayer> hm no
<shadeslayer> backports
<shadeslayer> script running
<yofel> backports
<shadeslayer> all done
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-07
<manchicken> apachelogger: Did you see my post on Trello?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-September/001714.html
<QwertyKb> Is plasma active 4 available for 13.10 or 13.04?
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/
<valorie> we're only in beta 1 for 13.10
<valorie> so there is no 'release'
<QwertyKb> valorie: I am aware, but I was referring to the version of plasma active in the 13.10 repos or ppa for 13.04
<valorie> I can only tell ya what I know, which is what i found
<QwertyKb> ok 😊
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Odur> Hello. A regression has sneaked in to kde-runtime 4.11.1. There is a patch available. http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=117331
<smartboyhw> Odur, has it been merged into upstream?
 * smartboyhw is now more wary of patches:P
<smartboyhw> Odur, has the patch been merged upstream?
<Odur> smartboyhw: Will be official in 4.11.2
<smartboyhw> Odur, OK, what's the patch name?
<Odur> a moment
<Odur> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-runtime/repository/revisions/be1a5d484c70f4f6a383150810afbfbb367db2ac
<smartboyhw> Odur, thank you:)
<Odur> you're welcome :)
<smartboyhw> ^ Nobody have objections pulling the patch in?
<Odur> It's annoying to have to double-click in the task manager :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel shadeslayer: You OK pulling the patch in? I want a prior approval
<yofel> smartboyhw: ack
<smartboyhw> yofel, thanks:)
<yofel> I have to run though, so won't upload
<smartboyhw> yofel, sure
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer : Patch in the ~kubuntu-packagers kde-runtime branch, waiting for upload
<Odur> smartboyhw: Good work :)
<smartboyhw> Odur, thank you:)
<smartboyhw> BTW: Time to investigate where the hell did solid/control/networkmanagement.cpp gone in 4.11-.-
<smartboyhw> It's breaking plasma builds-.-
<smartboyhw> *Plasma Active
<Kalidarn> i've noticed with the ppa updates today task manager seems to require you to double click on an application to switch/minimize it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you'd better restart the kde-workspace build in 4.11.1
<Kalidarn> is this a bug?
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, yeah, we're fixing
<smartboyhw> Will push a fix very soon
<Kalidarn> ah kay :)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, solid/control/networkmanagement isn't in list-missing of kde-workspace -.-
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring/backports 4.11.0 precise/ninjas | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, Odur: Fix uploading for raring
<smartboyhw> For Saucy, I need somebody to upload it for me
<Odur> smartboyhw:  Wonderful. Thank you
<Odur> I think I'll stay at this channel :)
<smartboyhw> Odur, great:)
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion digikam 3.4.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1222115
<smartboyhw> ^ Sigh, need to file an FFe later:(
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/backports | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released
<Kalidarn> yay smartboyhw 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newpackage kqoauth 0.97
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1222128
<smartboyhw> (We will want it for Digikam)
<yofel> smartboyhw: solid networkmanagement headers are in networkmanagement now, and not shipped
<yofel> you'll have to get those through binary NEW
<yofel> it was removed from kde-workspace in 4.11 and copied into the NM applet as that was the only user
<shadeslayer> ScottK: awesome !
<yofel> smartboyhw: btw. I already made a todo bug for digikam yesterday........
 * yofel looks at kde-runtime
<smartboyhw> yofel, -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, binary NEW?
<yofel> if you need those make a new file called networkmanagement-dev or plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dev and put them there
<smartboyhw> yofel, BTW, if a software has a debian/ folder itself, what TODO if I want to package it?
<yofel> you might need an FFe for that
 * smartboyhw hates FFe(s) -.-:P
<yofel> you could put it into the PA4 FFE maybe as that's why you need it
<yofel> hm, if it already has a debian folder in the upstream source then I would delete that and repack the source
 * yofel gone again
<soee> hiho
<Odur> smartboyhw: The new kde-runtime works perfectly
<Kalidarn> updating.
<smartboyhw> Odur, great:)
<smartboyhw> Better upload digiKam without kQOAuth, will wait until upstream removes the debian dir.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, why do I always get 404 in pbuilder-dist -.-
<smartboyhw> (And that's only for SOME packages, not all)
<shrinivasan> hello all
<shrinivasan> i need some guide on how to test the kubuntu saucy
<smartboyhw> Hello shrinivasan 
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, a guide?
<shrinivasan> i am running testdrive-gtk
<shrinivasan> and downloading it
<shrinivasan> yes
<shrinivasan> smartboyhw: hi
<shrinivasan> what to test
<shrinivasan> and how to
<shrinivasan> manually or automated?
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, it's manual.
<shrinivasan> smartboyhw: do we have any tracker/wiki to document the test cases and results?
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<shrinivasan> checking it
<shrinivasan> what should we test?
<shrinivasan> daily/alpha/beta?
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, daily
<smartboyhw> Alpha 1 and Alpha 2 and Beta 1 are released:P
<shrinivasan> nice
<shrinivasan> ok
<shrinivasan> hope all the tests were run against alpha1,2 and beta1
<shrinivasan> do we need to run the tests again for daily?
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, well, I don't think anyone will have time to run the tests *daily*
<shrinivasan> so?
<smartboyhw> Daily images will be produced every day, yes, but don't test it everyday
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, normally, when we really call for testing is when we are about to release 
<shrinivasan> o
<shrinivasan> h
<shrinivasan> so we are yet to receive this call. right?
<shrinivasan> found http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/53013/testcases
<shrinivasan> are these only the test cases?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes, we will call before the release of Beta 2. And yes, these are the testcases
<shrinivasan> great
<shrinivasan> will do the testing
<shrinivasan> anyhow, the testdrive is downloading the daily pack
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, sure
<shrinivasan> hope it wont download the entire stuff next time, when beta 2 released
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, it won't.
<smartboyhw> It uses a tool called zsync
<smartboyhw> Which syncs the contents of the ISO instead of downloading it in full.
<shrinivasan> super
<shrinivasan> what are the other ways we can contribute to kubuntu?
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, a lot. Packaging, development, documentation, translation. blah blah blah
<shrinivasan> hmmm
<shrinivasan> right
<shrinivasan> will check for them too
<shrinivasan> i am new to c/c++
<shrinivasan> but have some experience in python
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, good:)
<shrinivasan> will check for any python dev options
<shrinivasan> I see the kubuntu installer has no images 
<smartboyhw> I think we can get somebody to mentor you in development, probably Riddell or apachelogger (I'm no coder, just a packager and tester)
<shrinivasan> of relevant topics
<shrinivasan> where ubntu installer has
<shrinivasan> is it by plan ?
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, why do we have no images?
<shrinivasan> in ubuntu installer,, it will show the big images of
<shrinivasan> libreoffice
<shrinivasan> browswer
<shrinivasan> audio
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, we do have a slideshow
<shrinivasan> internet
<shrinivasan> etc
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, we have that
<shrinivasan> but kubuntu installer
<smartboyhw> I don't think we want them too complicated, so our graphics are limited;P
<shrinivasan> is not having those kind of nice images
<shrinivasan> :-)
<shrinivasan> packaging
<shrinivasan> smartboyhw: what do have to know to do that?
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, well, you learn it over time.
<smartboyhw> I, for one, learn it over time
<shrinivasan> ya
<smartboyhw> From Jan till now I think
<shrinivasan> thats is the way
<shrinivasan> awesome
<shrinivasan> can we package python based applications too?
<smartboyhw> shrinivasan, I do suggest you to have a read of Debian New Maintainer's guide and Ubuntu Packaging Guide. And of course, you can package Python-based applications.
<smartboyhw> KDE packages are less Python-centric though
<shrinivasan> sure
<shrinivasan> will read them too
<shrinivasan> thanks for the guidance smartboyhw
<ScottK> yofel: No need to repack to get rid of an upstream debian dir.  In source format 3 they are ignored.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, ooh, interesting
<smartboyhw> Damn, upstream now released a 0.98 just for the deletion of the debian/ folder-.-
<smartboyhw> Well. that's good at least, they follow Debian instructions:P
<smartboyhw> (And they still keep a version with the debian/ folder in another branch. Good practice.)
<smartboyhw> ScottK, yofel: I presume that a package should NOT install things into lib64 right?
<smartboyhw> usr/lib64 I mean
<smartboyhw> Well, no it seems
 * smartboyhw wonders how to do it with qmake
<smartboyhw> damn, qmake is much hell difficult to work on then Cmake or autoreconf
<Riddell> welcome along shrinivasan 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1222133] Kwin regression slipped in KDE 4.11.1 - Taskbar minimize/maximize @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1222133 (by Sergio Callegari)
<ScottK> I've just uploaded what I hope is a fixed pykde4 to my PPA (kitterman).  Once it builds, assuming it does, would someone on saucy please check and see if the pykde related badness we've been seeing is resolved.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> Meh.  FTBFS. Nevermind.
<Noskcaj> Can someone make kde-workspace and kubrick rebuild on amd64?
<yofel> why kde-workspace?
<Noskcaj> yofel, The builld crashed
<Noskcaj> *buildd
<yofel> bah
<yofel> Noskcaj: retried
<Noskcaj> thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: you didn't upload 4.11.1 for precise?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-08
<yofel> shadeslayer: seems like I forgot to actually upload it. I'll do it in a bit
 * smartboyhw thinks he needs some MOTU later
<Odur> I really need to learn how to do packaging correctly... 
<smartboyhw> Odur, what is the problem?
<Odur> Nah, no problem. Just haven't got to it :) 
<Odur> But I should, so I can start contribute to Kubuntu
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Noskcaj> Odur, If you want to learn how to package, www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ is the best place to learn
 * smartboyhw is confused with qmake now
<smartboyhw> How to get rid of the usr/lib*64* thing!?
<Odur> Noskcaj: Yeah, thanks
<smartboyhw> yofel, shadeslayer ping
 * smartboyhw pings Riddell too
<yofel> hm?
<yofel> oh qmake
 * yofel runs
<smartboyhw> yofel, -.-
 * smartboyhw can finally understand why yofel doesn't want to be a MOTU:P
<yofel> not really, it's more like cost/benefit of doing the application doesn't make it worth it
<yofel> I've got plenty to do even without being one
<smartboyhw> yofel, so, you don't know any qmake? 
<yofel> not much, I try to stay away from it as much as possible
<yofel> didn't it have some INSTALL or INSTALLDIR setting?
<yofel> and where does that lib64 even come from?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I dunno-.- Asked upstream about it
<smartboyhw> And INSTALL is for general stuff
<smartboyhw> (I mean, INSTALLDIR)
<yofel> link to source?
<smartboyhw> yofel, https://github.com/kypeli/kQOAuth/archive/0.98.tar.gz
<yofel> src/src.pro:      target.path = $${INSTALL_PREFIX}/lib64
<smartboyhw> yofel, grrr and damn:P
 * smartboyhw thinks that is ridiculous
<yofel> well, it's the old redhat(?) way of doing multiarch
<yofel> if you're fixing it you might as well do it the debian way
<smartboyhw> yofel, but that way of doing multiarch is wrong and makes digikam undetectable of it
<smartboyhw> yofel, I'm not sure how qmake works with Debian multiarch
<smartboyhw> -.-
<yofel> you could probably make it read some variable that you pass it at build-time
<yofel> and in rules you set that with the output of 'dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH'
<yofel> I'm gone for a bit
<smartboyhw> kQOAuth's upstream is really nice:)
<smartboyhw> Instant reply of patches, etc.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: That is the worst Olympic mascot ever-.-
 * smartboyhw whistles
<smartboyhw> libkqoauth is soon completed!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ScottK: Got time to ACK Bug 1222128?
<ubottu> bug 1222128 in Ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] kqoauth" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222128
<smartboyhw> One of you can do a MOTU review, another can do the FFe ACK:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: hehe
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, seriously
<smartboyhw> A fish like that-.-
<shadeslayer> it's just a joke
<shadeslayer> because, radiation
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, heh heh heh
<shadeslayer> clearly you haven't watched The Simpsons
<shadeslayer> kids these days ...
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, the time I watched the Simpsons the most is when I am in the study tour at UK, my host family's kids like the Simpsons-.-
<shadeslayer> I was watching Simpsons with my uncle and his kid ( my cousin ), and ... he managed to pick up some words that were not exactly appropriate for his age
<shadeslayer> my aunt was not pleased
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ha ha ha
<smartboyhw> Hmm, Intel dropped support for XMir due to it being an enemy:P
<shadeslayer> not really
<smartboyhw> BTW, KDE Connect 0.1 is OUT!
 * smartboyhw packages
<smartboyhw> This will certainly deserve a FFe.
<BluesKaj> hey all
<soee> yo;]
 * smartboyhw is weirdly packaging a lot of new applications these days -.-
 * smartboyhw is starting to feel bored of filing FFe(s).
<ScottK> smartboyhw: I'm a Debian FTP assistant, so I can do the New review just as fast in Debian or Ubuntu.  Doesn't matter.
<ScottK> Maybe debfx would sponsor you for Debian.
<ScottK> If you upload it to Debian, I'll definitely approve the FFe.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, OK...
 * smartboyhw needs to file ITPs
<smartboyhw> But I really need to sleep now-.-
<ScottK> pykde in my PPA again.  If this one builds, someone please test.
<ScottK> Meh.  Nevermind.
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Do you want me to try and package for bug 1221723 ?
<ubottu> bug 1221723 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "Please update plasma-mobile to 4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221723
<soee> kdeconnect is already in some ppa ?
<soee> or only sources available ?
<ScottK> OK.  Third try on pykde ...
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-01
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8203827/ I totally wrote a control parser \o/
<valorie> apachelogger: thanks so much for trying to patch up my old laptop
<valorie> just finished a response
<valorie> damn, now it doesn't want to shut down
<valorie> "In -65 seconds"
<valorie> :(
<valorie> the only two choices from the kmenu are log out and lock
<valorie> cli works of course
<valorie> hmmm, but it hasn't quit
<valorie> oh, well
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: regression, iso does again not respect "noninteractive" and "maybe-ubiquity"
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: since I have not tested everyday I cannot say when this was introduced again, I know for sure the iso from aug, 29 was affected too
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: all i know is that the iso from aug, 27 worked fine, I think the one from 28 too, but not sure
<shadeslayer_> kdeuser56: I'll take a look later on
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: thx
<shadeslayer_> also, noninteractive and maybe-ubiquity go together?
<shadeslayer_> because I know about maybe-ubiquity, tried a fix, didn't work
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: i tested them individually
<shadeslayer_> what is noninteractive supposed to do?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: they worked fine individually on aug 27 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: noninteractive starts ubiquity on a vt without x
<shadeslayer_> maybe-ubiquity might have bought up ubiquity-dm, but you couldn't login
<shadeslayer_> so no, it did not work
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: what did not work?
<shadeslayer_> login
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: when?
<shadeslayer_> "Try Kubuntu" did not login
<shadeslayer_> ever
<shadeslayer_> anyway
<shadeslayer_> it's on my todo to fix
<shadeslayer_> so yeah
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: oh I am not sure I tested that
<shadeslayer_> :p
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: but what I know for sure is that bother noninteractive and maybe-ubiquity worked find individually on aug 27, as I wrote you in the confirmation mail 
<shadeslayer_> again, maybe-ubiquity only partially worked
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: what I mean by worked is, that it was invoked
<shadeslayer_> right
<shadeslayer_> I know, I kind of fixed it :)
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: so you deliberately disabled respecting the ubiquity commands as a workaround for the login problem?
<shadeslayer_> yes, I did not want a beta 1 that wouldn't login out of the box
<shadeslayer_> plus, it was that way before as wekll
<shadeslayer_> *well
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: ah okay, so it seems what you disabled disabled noninteractive too
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: any plan to reintroduce it as soon as the login works with maybe-ubiquity?
<shadeslayer_> don't think so
<shadeslayer_> ( re non interactive )
<shadeslayer_> kdeuser56: yep
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: but somehow it stopped working when maybe-ubiquity stopped working ...
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: anyway, why don't we do it like ubuntu? two grub entries: one live session, one install ubuntu
<shadeslayer_> dunno, you'd have to ask Colin
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: so how exactly did you disable maybe-ubiquity from working? you could have simply changed the default boot command line
<kdeuser56> to not include "maybe-ubiquity" 
<shadeslayer_> I think the command line might be shared across flavors
<shadeslayer_> *boot command
<shadeslayer_> but I do not for sure
<shadeslayer_> *do not know for sure
<shadeslayer_> https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/plasma5/+merge/228528
<shadeslayer_> reverted that
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: so this change was for sure in the plasma5 iso on aug 27?
<kdeuser56> (before reverting it)?
<shadeslayer_> yes
<shadeslayer_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/2.19.3
<shadeslayer_>  Wed, 27 Aug 2014 17:01:20 +0200
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: okay, and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm/revision/40 is still in?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: yeah must be because text works ...
<shadeslayer_> yep
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_:  okay than the revert must have broken it, unless another change was made in that area after aug 27
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: the options work fine on the latest kubuntu-utopic kde4 version
<shadeslayer_> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer_: kdesu(5) needs debian alternative support added so that kdesudo can hijack it :: kmix(4) apparently does not autostart in plasma(5) :: starting synaptic from menu apparently doesn't work (which might or might not be related to kdesu)
<apachelogger> please have a look
<apachelogger> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183715491/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kcoreaddons_5.1.0%2Bgit20140901.1414~0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> this I just don't get
<apachelogger> and it only appears to fail on amd64 Oo
<apachelogger> ah no, i386 was still building when jenkins aborted 
<apachelogger> smart thing
<Riddell> buenos tardes
<apachelogger> Riddell: hola
<sgclark> hi
<apachelogger> Riddell: note highlight from earlier
<apachelogger> bbiab
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdesu alternate? gotit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> wrr, what was the cmd do upgrade 14.04 to 14.10 ?
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> BluesKaj: thank you
<apachelogger> java is really very shitty
<BluesKaj> soee, yw
<apachelogger> or maybe it's java devs
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm glad you won't be complaining about python any more :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libindi 0.9.8
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libindi 0.9.9
<apachelogger> java being shitty doesn't make python less shitty
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1364005
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1364006
<apachelogger> like foo = foo() will make foo() the variable but you can't do def foo:
<Riddell> all of this pales into insignificance compared to the weirdness of JavaScript
<apachelogger> https://svn.jenkins-ci.org/trunk/hudson/plugins/log-parser/src/main/java/hudson/plugins/logparser/ParserRuleFile.java <- "I don't always make classes that aren't really classes, but when I do I make sure they are especially pointless"
<apachelogger> Riddell: how's javascript weird?
<apachelogger> not that I disagree, I just haven't noticed yet :P
<apachelogger> it also suffers from the inconsistent enforcing of braces as a matter of fact ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: it has no classes but it still likes to have a new operator?
<Riddell> it tried to add semicolons where it feels they're needed
<apachelogger> well, it has prototypes
<Riddell> it tries to add vars where it feels they're needed
<apachelogger> huh Oo
<Riddell> it has global namespace for variables!
<Riddell> it has a weird == operator and a slightly more useful === operator
<apachelogger> oh === is indeed silly xD
<Riddell> nice e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/pmtnvsrzc
<apachelogger> I DONT ALWAYS TYPE IN CAPITALS BUT WHEN I DO I WRITE LONG MAILS
<apachelogger> Riddell: I feel like we might need to revise workspace deps
<apachelogger> I just did a t1+workspace build from my local jenkins and it is entirely bottlenecked on plasma-framework
<Riddell> well a lot of plasma stuff does depend on plasma-framework so I think that'll always be a bottleneck
<apachelogger> I have khotkeys blocked on it though
<apachelogger> khotkeys probably doesn't use it
<apachelogger> ksysguard as well
<Riddell> plasma-framework should not really have been a framework
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah I know I know
<shadeslayer_> bunch of things broken
<shadeslayer_> fixing them all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: muchos important right now :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: also, u upgrading server?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: which ones? kdesu?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: doing now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: all of them, mission critical for us
<Riddell> khotkeys CMakeLists.txt says it needs plasma-framework so I assume it knows what it's doing
<shadeslayer_> should I just run do-release-upgrade and see what breaks? :p
<apachelogger> Riddell: perhaps upstream needs to detangle some stuff as well
 * apachelogger looks for a way to prevent recursive build triggers
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: there's a simulation mode
<apachelogger> -s I think
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah using that :)
<shadeslayer_> Sandbox setup failed 
<apachelogger> alas, you'll likely need to reboot the server afterwards because umount never worked for me in simulation
<shadeslayer_> xD
<apachelogger> screwed up the apt cache
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: ah yes, rubbish software :P
<shadeslayer_> yeah
 * apachelogger also couldn't be bothered into making it more robust
<apachelogger> there's a bunch of ways the sandboxing can fail for the most silly reasons
<apachelogger> (it always fails for me as long as my uefi partition is mounted ^^)
<shadeslayer_> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: ah well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I did a dist-upgrade earlier, maybe reboot and just run the update
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I am really not very sure how to integrate our build log parsing into jenkins without too much work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_, yofel_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8206476/ dir structure for jenkins, any thoughts?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: can't think of anything wrong about it from the top of my head
<Riddell> yofel_: what's the usual practice to verify an upate of kde-workspace? bug 1353973 needs it
<ubottu> bug 1353973 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.11" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353973
<apachelogger> I am yet unsure how to reliably do dependency tracking
<apachelogger> ultimately the build job itself would update the directly related projects, but that still makes dep tracking off-by-one as far as jenkins is concenred
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: oh oh regarding synaptic
<shadeslayer_> I think that's a bug in klauncher stuff
<shadeslayer_> and also in the synaptic-kde.desktop file
<shadeslayer_> I was investigating that before randa
<shadeslayer_> maybe we can sit down and figure it out at Akademy
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> synaptic-kde
<apachelogger> I am 99% certain it's kdesu then :P
<shadeslayer_> no no
<shadeslayer_> it's a path issue sort of
<apachelogger> X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<shadeslayer_> synaptic is in /usr/sbin and PATH doesn't have that
<shadeslayer_> or something along those lines
<apachelogger> PATH didn't have that because of sddm? :P
<shadeslayer_> ( it should have been fixed btw )
<shadeslayer_> yes
<apachelogger> at any rate even if there is a path issue ... kdesuid would break it as that would go through kdesu
<shadeslayer_> kinda
<shadeslayer_> the gtk version is using pkexec
<apachelogger> I think ours should too
<apachelogger> in fact
<shadeslayer_> no
<apachelogger> why not?
<shadeslayer_> Exec=synaptic
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer_> that's the question/bug
<apachelogger> u not listening :P
<apachelogger> X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<apachelogger> that will make the exec run through kdesu
<yofel_> Riddell: same as the rest of the sc usually... install and try some of the main features
<apachelogger> and I am arguing that it probably should use pkexec like the regular desktop file
<apachelogger> and ultimately perhaps X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true should be changed entirely to pkexec
<shadeslayer_> hm
<apachelogger> not sure there's much difference to be had
<apachelogger> oh, I think kdesudo at least will preserve relevant parts of the env
<apachelogger> so there's that
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> it's probably broken because of kdesu :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: but X-KDE-SubstituteUID doesn't work, is that because of update alternatives?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: that's what I am thinking
<shadeslayer_> hm
<apachelogger> i.e. it would try to launch kdesu
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: running pkexec synaptic does the right thing though
<apachelogger> and that won't work well
<shadeslayer_> brings up a auth dialog on neon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: yeah, as it should
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: perhaps file a bug against synaptic
<apachelogger> to drop the kde desktop file and use pkexec instead
<shadeslayer_> yes
<shadeslayer_> would make the most sense tbh
<apachelogger> kdesu still needs to be fixed tho ^^
<shadeslayer_> IDK why there's a separate kde desktop file
<apachelogger> Spent an hour waiting for plasma-framework to build, we are giving up now.
<apachelogger> Oo
<yofel> apachelogger: wrt dir structure: why is bzr not cached? Otherwise no complaints
<apachelogger> there's a bug in my python script and there's weird scheduling on lunchpad
<apachelogger> yofel: because each branch would constitute a different remote url/repo and as such there is no advantage to be had from caching them globally
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> with git you have one upstream unstable unit that can be shared for multiple ubuntu series
<apachelogger> (in neon we actually cache bzr as well, doesn't give us anything though ^^)
<Riddell> anyone on trusty still?
<Riddell> !testers | test kde-workspace 4.11.11 in -proposed on trusty - bug 1353973
<ubottu> bug 1353973 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.11" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353973
<ubottu> test kde-workspace 4.11.11 in -proposed on trusty - bug 1353973: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<BluesKaj> Riddell, add proposed to the sources.list ?
<BluesKaj> oops, forgot that i dumped trusty
<Riddell> yeah that's needed :)
<shadeslayer_> does anyone know why we need this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kdoctools/view/head:/debian/patches/missing-all-l10n.xml.diff
<shadeslayer_> it's not cool that we have patches that have a) not been forwarded upstream and b) Have no dep 3 headers
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I suspect that's a temporary patch that can be droped
<Riddell> sgclark did it I think
<Riddell> (but she's travelling to akademy now)
<shadeslayer_> well, all-l10n.xml is still empty
<shadeslayer_> so it should be really reported upstream
<Riddell> hmm, I remember it having some discussions upsteram but I'm not sure what sorry
<Riddell> didn't the patch come from upstream?
<Riddell> ooh sgclark 
<Riddell> shadeslayer_  is wondering about the origin and destination of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kdoctools/view/head:/debian/patches/missing-all-l10n.xml.diff ?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: if it came from upstream it should have dep 3 headera
<shadeslayer_> *headers
<Riddell> it /should/ have dep3 headers regardless, but I often find myself forgetting
<shadeslayer_> My computer has frozen
<shadeslayer_> Hurray
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah, I will write a compliance checker
<shadeslayer_> Nag people via email
<sgclark> Riddell: that was a long time ago pre knowing about dep 3, anyway at the time it would not compile without it, not sure about now
<shadeslayer_> It compiles
<shadeslayer_> But empty file 
<shadeslayer_> Anyway
<shadeslayer_> The way to fix this is nagging people
<shadeslayer_> With autochecjs
<shadeslayer_> And autoremoving patches after 2-3 weeks if they do not have dep3
<shadeslayer_> Will figure out how to do that tomorrow
<apachelogger> write jenkins job
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah that was the plan :p
<apachelogger> have fun with java :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: as long as you fix the resulting bugs.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: not my fault that the author did not write dep3 headers, because people always forget what a patch is for
<shadeslayer_> and then we keep it around because we fear shit might break
<shadeslayer_> and then it lingers on and on till the end of time
<sgclark> As I said that was from back when I first started and did not know, good grief
 * apachelogger notes that there's should be a monthly nag about patches that say Forwarded: no and Forwarded: not-needed
 * sgclark goes back to packing
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Some predate the DEP.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: this is exclusively for frameworks
<shadeslayer_> I'm not too concerned about KDE4
<ScottK> OK
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: I'm not singling you out
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: we've all done this
<shadeslayer_> so I really want some automated checks for this
<shadeslayer_> because we're all human and we will forget about patches
<shadeslayer_> it's simply not possible for us to keep track of all the patches in our head
<shadeslayer_> or atleast not for me
<shadeslayer_> dunno about you guys
<sgclark> I am sure I have alot of pre dep 3 patches out therre as I was only told recently
<sgclark> and no I don't know where they are
<sgclark> anyway my long journey to akadamy begins today so I am not going to be much help sorry :(
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/ubuntu-patch-status.html
<shadeslayer_> for future reference
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: have a uneventful trip :)
<sgclark> Thank you shadeslayer_ bookmarked that to fix at another time
<shadeslayer_> yw
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: add it to qa.kubuntu.co.uk if you think it's useful
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah, need to setup a cron job
<Riddell> but they're all kde 4 bits so unlikely they'll be changed
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah, I'm running it again
<shadeslayer_> for some reason the kf5 bits are not there in that file
<shadeslayer_>     At least 4 queries/external actions issued in 0.11 seconds OOPS-6d4f0a3853980a04267cc30344e3215a
<shadeslayer_> heh
<shadeslayer_> alrighty, I have to go
<shadeslayer_> cya tomorrow
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun, hi vgezer 
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-02
<valorie> Scarlett is asleep in my guestroom, logging off here to do backups
<valorie> see some of you soon!
<soee> hi, any idea why driver management just loding and nothing more ?
<soee> after upgrad 14.04 -> 14.10
<soee> also i had to switch to kdm because lightdm did not start :) and now i have very low resolution
<soee> ok driver reinstall and all works now just fine
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alvin> Akonadi is bugging me https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338186 I can no longer see mail since KDE 4.14. Is there a similar report in Launchpad, or is this the only official bug tracker? (I'm mainly interested in a 'when' it could be fixed.)
<ubottu> KDE bug 338186 in IMAP resource "Since updating to the latest Kubuntu packages Kmail is not picking up imap mail." [Grave,Confirmed]
<Riddell> alvin: if it's an upstream bug then bugs.kde.org is the place to put it, is there a reason why it might be kubuntu specific?
<alvin> No. Nobody changed the title. It's not Kubuntu specific
<alvin> It depends on the IMAP server. Courier in this case. (But the bug is still in Akonadi)
<alvin> I was wondering why no new mail arrived (without any error or indication). Recreated the IMAP account. Still no visible errors, but a list of empty folders.
 * Riddell blogs off topic https://blogs.kde.org/2014/09/02/should-scotland-be-independent-country
<apachelogger> do I get to vote?
<Riddell> sorry, deadline for registering was yesterday, but we'll welcome all in a shiny new Scotland
<apachelogger> why if scotland stops using funny money I'll totally feel inclined to at the very least visit some day
<yofel> lets all go on a golfing and whisky testing tour then ^^
<Riddell> we can but hope
<Riddell> yofel: really our canoeing and irn bru tours are far more interesting
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> yofel made me sad :'(
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQFbFOLWIHY
<yofel> now I'm sad too :'(
 * yofel goes back to watching ancient dr. who episodes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/plasma5
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214494/
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1182784 for your SRU pleasure
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install with non English language fails on Keyboard: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
 * Peace- goes back to watching kenshiro lol
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you find someone to verify Bug #1358291?
<ubottu> bug 1358291 in libqapt (Ubuntu Trusty) "cache marking worked without resolution" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358291
<Riddell> !testers | bug 1358291 on trusty
<ubottu> bug 1358291 in libqapt (Ubuntu Trusty) "cache marking worked without resolution" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358291
<ubottu> bug 1358291 on trusty: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<BluesKaj> sorry, no trusty here
<yofel> no time till the weekend for anything
<ScottK> Riddell: For your Ubiquity SRU, (I just looked at the diff) are you sure it only affects the KDE frontend?  It's not in a KDE specific file.
<soee> and i just yesterday did upgrade to 14.10 here @ work :)
<Riddell> ScottK: it does yes, it's in the PageKDE class
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.
<ovidiu-florin> Saw on G+ there's help needed in verifing bugfixes
<ovidiu-florin> what's it about?
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: Bug #1358291 is one need.
<ubottu> bug 1358291 in libqapt (Ubuntu Trusty) "cache marking worked without resolution" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358291
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lp:~rohangarg/ubiquity/plasma5
<Riddell> apachelogger: why does kdesu need to be hijacked by kdesudo?
<apachelogger> Riddell: have you built in sudo support already?
<apachelogger> KDEInit could not launch '':
<apachelogger> Could not open library '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_'.
<apachelogger> Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<apachelogger> dawhat now
<apachelogger> Riddell: install synaptic, try to start synaptic from menu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK apachelogger yofel any reservations to  pushing new pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> with magic scripts for frameworks
<shadeslayer> see https://github.com/shadeslayer/pkg-kde-tools/tree/kubuntu-kf5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, wait until tomorrow as to not break the CP stage I am doing
<Riddell> magic scripts?
<apachelogger> also, I hope the new version doesn't break things :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but it won't
<shadeslayer> or I hope it wont
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, perl is magic
<shadeslayer> dontcha know
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> how else would you explain https://github.com/shadeslayer/pkg-kde-tools/blob/kubuntu-kf5/qt-kde-team/3/dhmk.pl#L179
<apachelogger> "Perl is a molotov cocktail, it was probably useful once, but few people use it now."
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> http://bjorn.tipling.com/if-programming-languages-were-weapons
<Quintasan> Riddell: Done, I was able to reproduce the bug and the -proposed version fixes it. Leaving a comment
<yofel> ahahaha, that list is epic XD
<apachelogger> much wisdom
<Quintasan> >c++
<Quintasan> kek
<Riddell> Quintasan: yay, which one?
<Quintasan> bug 1358291
<ubottu> bug 1358291 in libqapt (Ubuntu Trusty) "cache marking worked without resolution" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358291
<Quintasan> >python
<Quintasan> wow
<shadeslayer> "Rust is a 3d printed gun. It may work some day."
<Quintasan> this is the most accurate description of python
<Quintasan> >ruby
<Quintasan> kek
<Quintasan> we should use it
<Quintasan> It's shiny!
<apachelogger> we do
<Quintasan> Not enough it seems
<apachelogger> we're plenty shiny
<apachelogger> we'll even be using java soon
<apachelogger> all hail java
<yofel> all hail the NullPointerException \o/
<Quintasan> Not enough it seems.
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 1364432 and bug 1364429 reported
<ubottu> bug 1364432 in Kubuntu PPA "kmix does not autostart on plasma 5 images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364432
<ubottu> bug 1364429 in Kubuntu PPA "kdesu broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364429
<Quintasan> >Harald / When I am not drunk / yes / XL
<Quintasan> As expected
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are you coming to Akademy
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Not really, no monies and even if I had some I want to get my studies back on track since I failed some courses and I don't want to drag this longer than necessary
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we have something called sponsorship
<shadeslayer> also, wat @ failed courses
<shadeslayer> how do you even pass a Engineering degree without failing exams
<shadeslayer> that's a given
<yofel> I've heard rumours that some people manage to do that ^^
<Quintasan> So yeah, I want to get back on track with that, it's a pain in the ass to be honest.
<Quintasan> But better finish what I started
<Quintasan> I'm at in my third year anyways, it would be a waste to stop now.
<shadeslayer> yofel: don't exist
<yofel> they do, but they're a strange kind
<yofel> Quintasan: FWIW, I quit after 2 years, it's never too late :P
<Quintasan> I'd never hear the end of it from my parents
<Quintasan> This semester I have web applications
<shadeslayer> rooby
<yofel> ahahaha, "enjoy" :D
<Quintasan> If we are doing this in PHP then I will have to stab someone.
<shadeslayer> rooby it
<shadeslayer> make rooby generate PHP
<Quintasan> Yes, I'm going to ruby this.
<Quintasan> Like padrino or sinatra
<Quintasan> Or anything else but PHP.
<yofel> well, you *can* write sane things in PHP (which pretty accurately describes the sanity of the language)
<Quintasan> Maybe you can write sane things but how the interpreter works in an entirely different thing lol
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm assuming you read PHP: A fractal of bad design?
<yofel> sure, that's one of the first things you should read before using that... language
<Quintasan> So there you go.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What's up with sddm?
<Quintasan> Did it get anywhere?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> Lisandro sent me some issues
<shadeslayer> I fixed them
<shadeslayer> then haven't bothered checking up
<Quintasan> We're past feature freeze anyways I think
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We should get it asap in 15.04 I think
<yofel> all of next goes into the archive in 15.04
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8215922/
<shadeslayer> what yofel said
<yofel> is anyone working on a qt5 touchpad kcm?
<shadeslayer> not that I know of
<yofel> bummer
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Where is the packaging at?
<Quintasan> I might be able to work on it if you don't already have plans for it.
<shadeslayer> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm
<Quintasan> k
<apachelogger> Quintasan: isn't wroclaw rather close to brno?
<apachelogger> what's it, like 4 hours?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 4 hours
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go to brno on friday afternoon and back on sunday afternoon? :P
<apachelogger> you'd of course miss the sunday drinkfest ;)
<shadeslayer> drinkfest!
<shadeslayer> we have a drinkfest?
<apachelogger> isn't there always a drinkfest
<yofel> I'm pretty sure someone will ogranise one if there isn't yet
<shadeslayer> don't see drinkfest https://akademy.kde.org/2014/program
<shadeslayer> but ok
<shadeslayer> I believe you apachelogger
<BogdanOlar> Hello! I'd like to report a bug; am I on the right channel to ask some questions about the process?
<shadeslayer> BogdanOlar: syre
<shadeslayer> *sure
<shadeslayer> depends on the bug
<BogdanOlar> Specifically, if I use the Input Devices > Touchpad > Enable/Disable Touchpad > "Disable touchpad when mouse is plugged in"  option, the computer will always restart with the touchpad disabled, regardless if a mouse is plugged in or not
<BogdanOlar> I'm thinking of submitting this bug to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=kde-touchpad
<BogdanOlar> but I'm not sure I've got hte right package
<BogdanOlar> (kde-touchpad)
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> yofel: yo
<shadeslayer> yofel: know anything about configuring email stuff on servers
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's up?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I want my script to send off emails about patches missing dep 3 headers
<shadeslayer> any clue how to configure qa.kubuntu.co.uk to do that
<ScottK> Does it already have a working mail server on it?
<shadeslayer> it has exim4 installed
<shadeslayer> no clue if it works
<ScottK> Doesn't seem to, not from the outside anyway.
<ScottK> What's the server running on?  Ubuntu/Debian?
<shadeslayer> Debian
<ScottK> Do you have root on the box?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> As long as you are confident nothing else is using the exim4 install, let's switch it to postfix.  I can help you with that.
<shadeslayer> not that I know of 
<shadeslayer> but lets ask first
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell apachelogger any opposition ^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we can do it tomorrow if you have time
<shadeslayer> I'm toot tired right now
<shadeslayer> so cya tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.  I will likely be around.
<apachelogger> yarr
<apachelogger> me mates, the frameworks be broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: pingsies
<apachelogger> no one ever is here when I need em
 * apachelogger throws arms up in the air and runs off
<yofel> shadeslayer: postfix should do the job just fine
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-03
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: apachelogger what are those bug fixes that the Google+ account was talking about?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you could look at approving Bug #1364710 with your release team hat on, I'd appreciate it.
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1364710 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364710). The error has been logged
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> someone said on main channel that cant upgrade kde-connect on trusty (backposrts enabled) due to lower priority of newer version ?
<apachelogger> PPA exceeded its size limit (2165.00 of 2048.00 MiB)
<apachelogger> uff
<apachelogger>      353 binary packages (2.0 GiB)
<apachelogger> well that seems excessive
<apachelogger> and for some reason my system decided that my time should be UTC
<shadeslayer> UTC is the best
<soee> :) my laptop since few days from time to time sets my time in bios -2 hours :?
<yofel> it shouldn't unless you use windows...
<apachelogger> yeah that's when one OS thinks the bios time should be UTC and the other thinks it should be local
<Quintasan> Lel
<Quintasan> I got keys to my new flat
<Quintasan> The walking distance to the uni is like 3 minutes
<shadeslayer> hurray
<Quintasan> No more annoying bus commutes 
<Quintasan> More time to waste sleeping or something 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also, 3 mins back to your home .... 
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> Splendid 
<Quintasan> Now I have no excuse not to come home after lectures and work on stuff 
<Quintasan> I can even connect to campus wireless network from the room lol 
<Quintasan> Great success. 
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> d_ed: pingly
<shadeslayer> much fun, ISO broke again because of ubiquity-dm
<shadeslayer> d_ed: does sddm take into account already running X servers?
<d_ed> erm possibly not
<d_ed> that might be the logind issue too.
<shadeslayer> nah can't be
<shadeslayer> because there we just directly boot to sddm
<shadeslayer> but with ubiquity-dm in the picuture, X starts on VT7
<shadeslayer> and then when you hit "Try Kubuntu" it tries to start sddm
<shadeslayer> I think
<d_ed> hmm, it does have code that searches for unused VTs
<d_ed> it'll be in the logs as:         qDebug() << "Adding new display" << displayId << "on vt" << terminalId << "...";
<shadeslayer> I have no logs :S
<shadeslayer> le empty file
<shadeslayer> d_ed: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/pending/utopic-desktop-amd64.iso
<shadeslayer> in case you want to check it out
 * shadeslayer looks at ubiquity-dm
<Riddell> guten dias
<Riddell> I can't speak german, it just comes out as Spanish!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fwiw ubiquity-dm broke plasma 5 ISO again
<shadeslayer> idk how
<shadeslayer> why
<shadeslayer> it doesn't make any sense
<Riddell> fooey
<shadeslayer> it worked
<shadeslayer> yesterday
<Riddell> I know :(
<apachelogger> twas darth vader
<Riddell> this is just the sort of thing I'm worried about in canonical's move away from community made software, we'll get stuck on something fiddly like this
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: when u arrive in brno
<apachelogger> also how
<apachelogger> also spaceships
<shadeslayer> spaceships
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> on wheels
<Riddell> apachelogger: in a few hours, I'm enjoying austria's finest cuisine just now
<shadeslayer> I arrive on the 4th
<apachelogger> also I don't think I have Riddell's catalunyan numba
<shadeslayer> lunchish time
<Riddell> apachelogger: jriddell.org/contact.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, lovely
<apachelogger> Riddell: gracias
 * shadeslayer wonders if USN offers XML feeds
<apachelogger> xml...
<shadeslayer> s/xml/rss/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> this Austrian Double Royal with criss cross fries is a paticular delight
<shadeslayer> bugger off kubotu
<shadeslayer> yes 
<shadeslayer> yes it does
<apachelogger> Riddell: lol, u go to austria and eat at mcdo?
<shadeslayer> I should totally write a neonBot plugin
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> information leakage!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what u got against kubotu?
<apachelogger> except the fact that I think the trello plugin still has a bug
<shadeslayer> kubotu plugin then
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> plugins
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since it has a RSS feed, I can automate firefox shizzle a bit more
<shadeslayer> instead of having it on cron
<apachelogger> kubotu: yo good man, what's wrong with u
<kubotu> hi, apachelogger
<shadeslayer> he's drunk
<apachelogger> why screw u kubotu
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain it didn't work the other day
<Riddell> apachelogger: where else could I find that great Austrian tradition the McSundae with karamell?
<apachelogger> maybe the time stamp stuff has a corner case bug
<apachelogger> cuz the only way for kubotu not to get data is if the server doesn't return anything and that probably only happens if the timestamps are off by a bit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does it still fail if you stop and start sddm like I did in testing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ....
<apachelogger> I am left without words
<apachelogger> wellsies
<apachelogger> I am arriving at the train station at 16:37 apparently
<shadeslayer> yeah I'm arriving before you 
<shadeslayer> meet you at the hostel
<apachelogger> also apparently I am on the same train as krake, and maybe there'll even be a bistro, why it is entirely possible that I might be drunk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not staying at the hostel, I am staying at the other place 5 minutes away :P
<apachelogger> but yeah
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> dinner we shall, I'll give someone a ring
<shadeslayer> ok
 * shadeslayer does not like the new maroon 5 album
 * apachelogger does not like maroon 5
<apachelogger> it's like every song is the same, like so much the same, like only the lyrics are different
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep
<shadeslayer> their current album is quite alot like their last one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: stopping ubiquity and restarting sddm works
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bah, that explains why my testing worked
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> makes me think ubiquity issue
<apachelogger> makes me think sddm issue
<apachelogger> sddm is an issue.
<shadeslayer> actually 
<shadeslayer> could be
<shadeslayer> I have 2 X's
<apachelogger> does it not insist on starting on tty1 yet?
<shadeslayer> d_ed: so, sddm forces X on tty1
<shadeslayer> plz to fix
<apachelogger> because I actually think that is pretty jolly bad from a platform POV if we have some systems on tty1 and others on tty7
<apachelogger> also makes support harder than it needs to be
<shadeslayer> it could very well be that ubiquity goes bonkers when it can't find X on tty7 
<apachelogger> meby
 * apachelogger is outraged by the austrian railways not being able to offer online ticketing from brno to austria
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223786/
<shadeslayer> yofel:  y u idle in #opensuse-kde :O
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
 * Riddell release dude for plasma and needs to coordinate with packagers
<yofel> syping on other distros? :P
<shadeslayer> ^ so who are you spying for :p
<yofel> us? although I pay more attention to fedora than opensuse
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> the more interesting question is why shadeslayer is in opensuse-kde so he knows that yofel and Riddell are there.........
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was looking for someone
<shadeslayer> whose nick I don't remember
<yofel> now that's very helpful, isn't it? :D
<shadeslayer> well, I know he idled in #opensuse-kde
 * apachelogger nods very slowly
<BluesKaj> the opensuse chat was full of juveys when I tried the OS a few yrs back
<BluesKaj> was no place to get help at the time.. totally hopeless
<BluesKaj> not like the adult attitude I see in here everyday :)
<shadeslayer> what adult attitude
<BluesKaj> so how is the plasma 5 iso. Is it stable and working ok ?
<shadeslayer> well, I broke it yesterday
<shadeslayer> needs me and d_ed to sit together and debug it I think
<BluesKaj> ok shadeslayer , crashing freezing etc</
<BluesKaj> ?
<shadeslayer> the occassional crash, yeah
<shadeslayer> but I think all of them were fixed in 5.1
<BluesKaj> didn't run too well on this intel gpu laptop or on the nvidiagpu desktop either
<shadeslayer> I really should get a SSD on this thing
<shadeslayer> even switching tabs in firefox is slow at times
<BluesKaj> ff is becoming somewhat bloated again..noticed slow loading on  the desktop pc ...this laptop is fast with practically everything
<BluesKaj> still 
<shadeslayer> I switched to CFQ a few hours ago
<shadeslayer> lets see what happens
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  CFQ?
<shadeslayer> a io scheduler that supports IO niceness
<shadeslayer> d_ed: poke, mind looking at the end of http://paste.ubuntu.com/8224245
<shadeslayer> Qt5 be crashering
<shadeslayer> much fun
<shadeslayer> could the greeter be using kactivitymanager?
<apachelogger> we have put activities in your greeter, so you can have a prn activity without login
<snele> shadeslayer: do you plan to backport scheduler changes to 14.04?
<shadeslayer> I am unsure
<shadeslayer> snele: I want to see what happens with 14.10 first
<snele> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> I am unsure if it would be wise to backport it for 14.04 though, need to check what would be the impact
<snele> shadeslayer: is there easy way to make a change to from deadline to CFQ? I can test it on 14.04 
<shadeslayer> echo cfq > /sys/block/sdX/queue/scheduler
<shadeslayer> for a one time change
<snele> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> for a permanent change, change your boot parameters to accept elevator=cfq
<shadeslayer> or add this file : /etc/udev/rules.d/60-ssd-scheduler.rules
<shadeslayer> with this line : ACTION=="add|change", KERNEL=="sd[a-z]", ATTR{queue/rotational}=="1",ATTR{queue/scheduler}="cfq"
<snele> heh just realised that first thing that I do when I install Kubuntu is to turn off nepomuk/baloo so probably I am not effected by this scheduler change
<BluesKaj> and not enable akonadi 
<BluesKaj> what pita those 2 apps are 
<apachelogger>  stop whining go fix it
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, i did ...it's still a pain to have to deal with useless default apps that most home users don't need.
<BluesKaj> anyway stuff to do... bbl
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183945400/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.firefox_32.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa1~trusty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any clue where the redefinition is happening?
<shadeslayer> bollocks
<shadeslayer> this makes no sense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: missing include guards?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why does amd64 build then
<shadeslayer> building firefox is rocket science I tells ya
<apachelogger> maybe the second include is in a platform specific ifdef
<apachelogger>                  from /build/buildd/firefox-32.0+build1/obj-i686-linux-gnu/uriloader/exthandler/Unified_cpp_uriloader_exthandler0.cpp:54: <- first include of nsKDERegistry.h
<apachelogger>                  from /build/buildd/firefox-32.0+build1/obj-i686-linux-gnu/uriloader/exthandler/Unified_cpp_uriloader_exthandler0.cpp:80: <- second include
<apachelogger> second causes redef because include guards don't work, are not there or whatever
<apachelogger> doesn't quite explain why nsCommonRegistry gets redeffed though, doesn't like that is coming from the patch anyway
<shadeslayer> that file is generated
<apachelogger> the header is not
<apachelogger> which is where the include guards would be missing or failing or whatever
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> ah well
<shadeslayer> lets add header guards
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, this builds on precise btw
<apachelogger> you should be able to include the same file 30000000 times without a redef issue
<shadeslayer> same patches
<apachelogger> that means nutin
<shadeslayer> kk
<apachelogger> could be ifdef gcc_version_balls && gcc_i386
<apachelogger> since it's autogen'd unless you make a local build we'll never know why it falls over dead only on trusty i386, but I am reasonable certain the ultimate cause is malfunctioning include guards
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> yofel: did you really make this recipe a year ago https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-plasmate
<apachelogger> I totally don't remember plasmate being in the package pool :O
<yofel> I have a vague memory that I did... yes
<apachelogger> most peculiar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel ^ any objections to axeing plasmate from neon?
<apachelogger> considering neon might get deprecated for the time being anyway
<yofel> nope
<apachelogger> don't want to spend time adding new stuff ^^
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
 * apachelogger throws a ball at shadeslayer
<apachelogger> dodgeball!
<shadeslayer> dogeball
<shadeslayer> :3
<apachelogger> jebus
<shadeslayer> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/dogeball
 * apachelogger misplaced his bowtie
<shadeslayer> you have a what
<shadeslayer> now I imagine you sitting with your suit on with your bowtie and a pipe in your hand
 * yofel can totally imagine that ^^
<apachelogger> that's how I roll
<BluesKaj> don't forget the suspenders :)
<apachelogger> yeah, can't find any good looking ones either
<apachelogger> my closet is a mess!
<shadeslayer> can't be worse than me
<shadeslayer> my entire room is a mess at the moment
<apachelogger> talking about suspenders...
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg
<soee> what can be the reason that plasmahell sometimes do not start ?
<ScottK> Probably apachelogger needs a new fez.
<apachelogger> true that
<yofel> I'm all for apachelogger brining Fezes for everyone at academy ^^
<apachelogger> well that's a bit short term isn't it
<apachelogger> yofel: Riddell could probably find a shop for fezes in vienna
<apachelogger> all this sort of stuff is to be found in vienna
<yofel> heh
<yofel> well, we could also just some to Munich
<yofel> *just bring
<Riddell> apachelogger: too late, I'm in Brno
<apachelogger> ah, shame
<yofel> Riddell: how's the weather? Tolerable, or does one need Polar equipment?
<Riddell> bring
<Riddell> yofel: I'm in t-shirts and sandals and while it's hardly barcelona it's good enough for me
<yofel> ah, great
<Riddell> but probably best to bring socks and a shirt
<Riddell> also this hotel room only has ethernet, there's 1 cable supplied if you disconnect the phone
<Riddell> dunno about the hostel
 * yofel notes to bring some cables
<Riddell> and maybe a hub if you are sharing a room
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<apachelogger> can't even find no fez shop
<apachelogger> yofel: how about one of these instead http://www.hut-online.at/doktorhut-schwarz.html
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my earlier ping about approving Bug #1364710 with your release team hat on, I'd appreciate it.
<ubottu> bug 1364710 in clamtk (Ubuntu) "FFe - Update clamtk to 5.09-1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364710
<yofel> can't say I like those :/
<yofel> I would rather just wear a classic rain hat
<apachelogger> impossibru to find fez
<Riddell> ScottK: no sorry looking shortly
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> maybe one should consult a hatter
<apachelogger> oh fun story, apparently there used to be a fez production industry in brno actually
<Riddell> ScottK: from CHANGES file "Release proper version for Ubuntu legacy" what is ubuntu legacy?
<ScottK> Riddell: It doesn't affect us.  It's the upstream packages they do for precise/lucid.
<apachelogger> for each release done we get legacy points, if we have enough legacy points we can win new exciting things
<apachelogger> such as fezes
<ScottK> Only if the Doctor is available to take you back in time to when Brno had a fez industry.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mmm ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm ok?
<Riddell> oh cable, yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re hub and cables
<Riddell> I guess you can turn your laptop into a wifi hub
<Riddell> so probably no physical one needed
<Riddell> but grab a cable just incase
<shadeslayer> can't
<shadeslayer> my laptop has shit hardware
<shadeslayer> or software
<shadeslayer> depending on who you ask
<yofel> hm, I might have an unused router lying around somewhere...
<yofel> need to search for it
<ScottK> yofel: If you're at Akademy, isn't any router you have that you don't bring with you unused?
<yofel> well, there house won't be completely empty when I'm gone, so not quite
<yofel> *the house
<ScottK> Any of them technical enough to figure its missing?
<yofel> yes
<ScottK> Too bad.  Otherwise you could just take it and "fix it" when you returned.
<yofel> hehehe
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I have a spare router I can bring
<shadeslayer> I think it can handle like 10 people
<shadeslayer> so 5 rooms :p
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> since everyone will have 2 devices
<shadeslayer> 2 rooms
<shadeslayer> ;)
<apachelogger> 2 devices?
<apachelogger> why you are quite optimistic
<ScottK> Riddell: mesa FFe likely to be approved soon.  We'll want to test against it prior to approval/upload so at least mgraesslin isn't surprised with his bugzilla exploads.
<Riddell> oh meh not another late mesa upload
<yofel> are we getting a new x too?
<apachelogger> while we are at it, can we also land a new kernel plz?
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.  New X too.
<yofel> whee
<ScottK> Riddell: Talk to infinity about it in #u-release.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-04
<debfx> yofel: does the last lightdm update (1.11.8) work for you?
<debfx> for me lightdm 1.11.8 just sits there, no starting X
<mcstr> my wish for kde plasma next http://s30.postimg.org/z6fh5mv1d/Bildschirmfoto5.png  can you make the icons there scalable? so i can zoom them bigger and smaller any way i wish like i can in dolphin? is this maybe even in development?
<soee> debfx: it did not start for me, had to reinstall nvidia drivers i think and than it worked
<debfx> soee: hm weird, the only changes in lightdm are with the logind interaction
<mcstr> anyone could answer my question or should i file it as bug/request ?
<mcstr> :P
<soee> mcstr: i think you should ask on #plasma
<mcstr> soee will do sir thx
<yofel> debfx: can't test until the evening
<debfx> ok, make sure to have the old lightdm deb around before you do :)
<yofel> right... noted ^^
<kfunk> neon question: how can I enable the breeze style for sddm?
<kfunk> it currently looks horrible with the default style :|
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ScottK> !testers | New mesa in the x-staging PPA that needs testing with KDE.
<ubottu> New mesa in the x-staging PPA that needs testing with KDE.: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<BluesKaj> ScottK, got a url for x-staging PPA
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/x-staging
<BluesKaj> so it is the canonical
<BluesKaj> ok updated/ upgraded and dist-upgraded after adding the ppa and so far so good on the desktop pc, nvidia gpu and nvidia-331-updates driver, however the lohin page still fails to load. Have to do startx to get the splash screen and desktop. Also choosing the login page in system settings crashes it.
<BluesKaj> no problems with login on the intel gpu laptop
<BluesKaj> ok the canonical ppa with the changes to X seems fine on the laptop/intel gpu 
<BluesKaj> so far
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Is this KDE 4.14 or Plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.14 , plasma 5 isn't ready for my machines 
<ScottK> Nor mine.
<BluesKaj> wonder if it isn't out for testing just a little soo soon
<BluesKaj> too soon  that is
<ScottK> No, I think it's about right.
<ScottK> Eventually you have to release.  It's not at all like KDE 4.0 was.
<soee> Well its not perfect but im using it on my hope latop each day :)
<soee> *home
<soee> so it is usable for sure
<BluesKaj> too many problems with it IMO, it's not workable yet...and besides I don't like the "look"
<soee> 5.1 comming soon :D
<BluesKaj> yeah , i can wait
<soee> i think the ready to use for wide range of user will be 5.3 
<ScottK> New mesa is also in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ubuntu/x-staging/+packages now as well if you don't want to upgrade X
<BluesKaj> ScottK, is this some kind of pre-Wayland setup ?
<ScottK> No, just a new mesa.
<mcstr> syslog-ng is currently defective anyone taking care of this one?
<ScottK> mcstr: It's not Kubuntu specific, so not here.
<mcstr> ScottK ok where do i report then?
<ScottK> the best thing is to file a bug on launchpad.  ubuntu-bug syslog-ng in your terminal
<mcstr> @ScottK did not know about that one thank you! 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: running late
<shadeslayer> Be in Brno in 30 mins
<shadeslayer> I hate buses
<shadeslayer> Or any vehicle on wheels
<shadeslayer> Not trains though
<shadeslayer> Planes are cool too
<Riddell> whoo
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-05
<mitya57> I just committed yet another Debian merge for qt4-x11. If someone wants it for Utopic, feel free to upload.
<mitya57> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt/revision/395#debian/changelog
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: doing good :) its friday, nice weather here in Poland :) you ?
<lordievader> Doing good too, seems to become nice weather here too :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ScottK> mitya57: Did you fix/merge xmlpatterns for Qt5 as well?
<Riddell> nazdar from Akademy
<mitya57> ScottK: what's wrong with xmlpatterns?
<ScottK> mitya57: There was a discussion about it on #debian-qt-kde yesterday (and an upload in Debian, IIR).  I had (wrongly I gather) assumed that's what prompted you to do the qt4-x11 merge.
<ScottK> I don't recall the details.
<mitya57> ah, stack overflow fix, I see
<mitya57> will cherry-pick that when I have time
<mitya57> though we first need to remove 5.3.1 from utopic-proposed
<kdeuser56> latest utopic-plasma5 iso: when attempting to open partition manager it says: KDEInit could not launch ". Could not open library '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_:(/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
 * ScottK wonders if 3 minutes from bug filed to wontfix is a record.
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/09/05/akademy-day-0-photo-blog
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-06
 * yofel makes his way to Brno - will probably arrive around 4 PM
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> morning lordievader, you're missing a great akademy
<Riddell> but there's still time to jump on a bike and cycle over here
<lordievader> It was it Brno right? I think I'm past Germany when it ends :P
<lordievader> Riddell: How is it, having a good time?
<Riddell> inspiring :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where are you
<Riddell> anyone know if jos is alive?
<kdeuser56> Riddell, shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1362752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362752 in Kubuntu PPA "no SDDM autologin even if ubiquity box is set" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: known issue
<shadeslayer> we're working on it
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: i know, I have posted a patch, look at the link
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: that's not completely right I think
<shadeslayer> it needs logging and stuff
<shadeslayer> needs properly chrooting
<shadeslayer> see the code around for kdmrc and other stuff
<kdeuser56> hm ... wait I'll look again at how gdm does it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in Ivan's talk
<shadeslayer> Room 2
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: setting minum uid is wrong btw
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: okay ... I thought I'd keep it because you set it also in the 15autologin script and since the config file does not exist to my knowledge on a freshly installed system
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw autologin won't without session I think
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: that's because the live session has a uid of 999
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: ah ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because the sddm state hasn't been written to the install
<shadeslayer> so sddm has no clue about which session to start
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: so I should leave session?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: hm ... gdm autologin does not log anything if I understand that right
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: and I have done it like gdm
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: yes
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: so you want logging?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> afk for a bit
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: hm ... does $log work without chrooting?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I don't understand why we would want to chroot for insertings some text in a file ...
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: okay updated the diff, I'll test it later
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: afk too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if session needs to be set that is a bug
<apachelogger> in sddm
<apachelogger> should be fixed
<apachelogger> not worked around
<shadeslayer> mm ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I need ricola
<shadeslayer> reeecola
<BluesKaj> so what do you guys think of this, systemd seems almost anti-linux in nature according to this, http://boycottsystemd.org/
<yofel> well, it kind of is. But thinking of the mess before that it's still an improvement..
<apachelogger> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikola
<apachelogger> Riddell: jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonathan
<BluesKaj> let's hope somebody comes up with a better one if what this site says is true
<Riddell> apachelogger: haarald!
<shadeslayer> haaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaalllllllddddd
<shadeslayer> I need the riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikola
<shadeslayer> where are you
<apachelogger> staking Riddell
<apachelogger> stalking even
<shadeslayer> Riddell: beware!
<Riddell> gosh, I hope google doesn't tell you anything about me, I always keep my onlinne profile very private
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<yofel> apachelogger: hm?
<ScottK> Noskcaj: If you enjoyed reading that, try https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=727708
<ubottu> Debian bug 727708 in tech-ctte "tech-ctte: Decide which init system to default to in Debian." [Normal,Open]
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<sgclark> hello!
<yofel> ^^
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/09/06/akademy-day-1-photo-blog
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-07
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> plasma 5 is awesome :)
<valorie> nice blog!
<valorie> I missed eating with half the team last night
<valorie> we need better connections: my europhone # is +44 792 492 1667 and jabber is valorie.zimmerman@gmail I think
<valorie> if I can get telepathy to start.....
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you find someone there to test the phonon/phonon-gstreamer/phonon-vlc SRUs that are pending for trusty?
<Riddell> ScottK: I can try but people at akademy are often busy at talks.. or drinking
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger: alive?
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> valorie: jriddell.org/contact.html for my stuff
<Riddell> !testers | bug 1358312 SRU tests on trusty for phonon
<ubottu> bug 1358312 in phonon-backend-vlc (Ubuntu Trusty) "Phonon stable release update to 4.8 beta" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358312
<ubottu> bug 1358312 SRU tests on trusty for phonon: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<ovidiu-florin> how come this channel hasn't seen any love in more than 3 years https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCraFXVifKFyN66mtTP67ZwQ ?
<valorie> Riddell: thanks - your spanish sim allows texts here?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: no one with time and a video cam, I guess
 * valorie lacks both
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: you should come here and do that!
<ovidiu-florin> akademy?
<valorie> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I would have but tommorow I'm leaving for my honey moon
<ovidiu-florin> so... Just the BSP this year
<ovidiu-florin> unfourtanetly
<valorie> ah, honeymoon, how wonderful
<valorie> another year perhaps
<ovidiu-florin> I sure do hope so
<valorie> as long as people continue to contribute cash to Ubuntu, we can continue to spend it!
<Riddell> valorie: not to send, maybe receive
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: enjoy your holiday :)
<Riddell> https://dot.kde.org/2014/09/07/akademy-2014-day-1 "My first day of Akademy was magic. Plasma 5 was long journey. Looking back at it, I think that everything and all the people involved in it have done tremendous job in making it" - Harald Sitter"My first day of Akademy was magic. Plasma 5 was long journey. Looking back at it, I think that everything and all the people involved in it have done tremendous job in making it" - Harald Sitter  words of wisdom
<Riddell> and pasted twice too
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: thank you
<valorie> bummer, this little netbook has no bluetooth
<valorie> so I can't set up kdeconnect
<valorie> ok, time to volunteer.....
<Riddell> http://projects.bitergia.com/kde/browser/scm-companies.html Canonical is the #3 company to commit to KDE?!
<Riddell> even committing in 2002, impressive
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Quintasan> Riddell: Any other test case for Phonon other than the rtmp stream?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<valorie> he's watching doctor who, the rat
 * valorie is volunteering at the registration desk atm
<Quintasan> valorie: Can you tell him to get in here?
<valorie> the location is secret - do you know his phone number? 
<valorie> I could text him
<valorie> actually, he has a phone # on file
<valorie> I'll try it
<valorie> he rudely refused
<valorie> but knows
<valorie> gotta go
<Quintasan> k
<Riddell> Quintasan: just make sure it all works
<Riddell> plays music and videos
<Quintasan> It does.
<Riddell> can switch outputs
<Riddell> Quintasan: both backends?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> looks like it
<Quintasan> I'll relog to make sure
<yofel> df
<yofel> -.-
<shadeslayer> permission denied
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'll ask him to  come here when I see him
<seaLne> Riddell: i just installed kimagemapeditor in trusty and the package is only 4:4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2 which suggests it isn't in the proper release?
<apachelogger> valorie: I got no text btw :P
<yofel> there are a couple packages at 4.13.97 in trusty...
 * yofel wonders what happened
<apachelogger> copyfail?
<yofel> no errors on the ppa page, so only Riddell would know
<Quintasan> it werks
<shadeslayer> seaLne: https://community.kde.org/Phonon/Releases/GStreamer looks broken
<shadeslayer>  Strict Standards: Only variables should be assigned by reference in /srv/www/mediawiki/mediawiki_git/extensions/DynamicPageList/DPLMain.php on line 2549
<shadeslayer> at the top
<apachelogger> there's a ticket
<apachelogger> for a while
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you find victor maybe tell him ;)
<apachelogger> ticket id LGR-0001 
<yofel> talking about tickets..
<yofel> apachelogger: care to n/ack https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119791/ ?
<shadeslayer> my yakuake keeps shitting itself
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> apachelogger: FWIW, is there a review guidelines for components without a maintainer?
<yofel> *guideline
<apachelogger> I can't do nothing, I have like 2 minutes lag
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> it's like in randa
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, if you want me to comment on a review you'd better add kubuntu as one of the interest groups
<apachelogger> I filter all reviews that are not addressed to me or phonon or kdemm or kubuntu
<yofel> there's a kubuntu group o.O?
<yofel> doesn't look like it.. now there is one
<Riddell> so how was my talk?
<Riddell> I think I didn't talk as clearly as I'd have liked
<apachelogger> Riddell: a bit, but I think people did manage to follow
<Darkwing_> One of these days I'll make it to Akademy.
<mitya57> ScottK: qtxmlpatterns uploaded
<shadeslayer> "g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)"
<shadeslayer> hurray
<yofel> haha
<Quintasan> SHIP IT
<Quintasan> logger commenting on reviewboard is hillarious
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: OOM ofcourse
<shadeslayer> when compiling Qt
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: boo
<ScottK> mitya57: Thanks.
<apachelogger> anyone here? yofel shadeslayer valorie Riddell
<BluesKaj> guess it's just us lurkers .....
<Riddell> apachelogger: what what?
<Riddell> sgclark is famous! https://dot.kde.org/2014/09/07/kde-pim-newcomers
<Riddell> d_ed: did you get home ok?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-31
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mirv> is anyone trying to get marble/rocs autopkgtest:s fixed? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#marble http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#rocs
<Mirv> asking because of qtdeclarative in the -proposed pocket, but yes there are other KDE packages too stuck in -proposed
<ovidiu-florin> This is the most awesome bug report I've ever seen: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+KristerHallergard/posts/iver7XzhRVV
<sitter> what does one do if one doesnt not get a review?
<Riddell> sitter: if you don't get a review on a patch you can hassle more people or commit anyway
<bshah> sitter: http://animations.fg-a.com/tools/pitchfork.jpg tried this? :p
<sitter> Riddell: completely new package...
<Riddell> sitter: hassle more, upload anyway.  what are you asking about?
<sitter> Riddell: see devel list
<Riddell> oh e-mail.  I'm behind on that
<Riddell> 162 to go
<sick_rimmit> Hello Friends I am back from vacation :-)
<lordievader> o/
<Riddell> hi sick_rimmit!
<lordievader> Where did you go?
<sitter> Riddell: have you gotten to the kdepimlibs mail yet :(
<sick_rimmit> Hi folks
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: I have been to South of England, it was lovely
<sick_rimmit> :-)
<sick_rimmit> Been away for 3 weeks, What News ?
<lordievader> sick_rimmit: Nice, nice.
<lordievader> Wily beta 1 is released.
<sitter> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-quickaccess/+bug/1490464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490464 in plasma-widget-quickaccess (Ubuntu) "remove plasma-widget-quickaccess SRC & BIN" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sitter> also it appears to me that kde-baseapps needs actual transition work
<sitter> also didn't we want a dolphin kpart?
<sitter> (package that is)
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps makes a dolphin4 package
<Riddell> which I think is just the kpart
<sitter> also has dolphin4 bin
<Riddell> lucky for dolphin 4 users
<sitter> has no desktop fiel though
<sitter> weird thing
<sitter> not sure why it is not transiting then
<sitter> ah
<sitter> rdeps need rebuild
<sitter> abi1->abi2
<sitter> Riddell: I am sure we'll forget but dolphin-plugins-bazaar will nuking when we remove dolphin4
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12237150/
<sitter> surely the folderview package in baseapps could be killed
<Riddell> sitter: so does kdenetwork-thingy until my student merges his branch
<sitter> list fo rdeps that need rebuidls http://paste.ubuntu.com/12237157/
<sitter> Riddell: what was the ABI break in libkonq?
<Riddell> sitter: hmm was there one?
<sitter> you bumped the ABI mangling from 1 to 2
<sitter> saying there was a change
<Riddell> they added new symbols for versionplugin stuff
<sitter> Riddell: I don't see that upstream
<sitter> version was ripped out and then reverted
<Riddell> sitter: hmm that may well have been why I bumped it then at the time it was ripped out
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12237183/
<sitter> Riddell: so what now?
<Riddell> sitter: I guess we can either go with it or revert, either is fine, what's easiest?
<sitter> revert probably
<sitter> otherwise we need to rebuild all rdeps for no good reason
<sitter> Riddell: kblog versions are screwed up ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kblog/4:15.07.90-0ubuntu2 vs ci https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/7842519
 * Riddell adds to todo
<sitter> Riddell: http://yofel.net/kubuntu/transitions/html/auto-marble.html does libkgeomap need killing?
<Riddell> sitter: yes it does for now until a kf5 version appears
<sitter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkgeomap/+bug/1490489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490489 in libkgeomap (Ubuntu) "remove libkgeomap SRC & BIN from wily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sitter> yofel: I absolutely adore the transition tracker :*
<sitter> Riddell: so what about kde4pimlibs :/
<Riddell> sitter: someone needs to get to it, it's on my todo list but not for today
<yofel> sitter: baloo in kdepimlibs is actually correct, even if the version looks totally wrong at first glance:
<yofel>  baloo | 4:4.14.3-0ubuntu5   | wily/universe            | source
<yofel>  baloo | 4:5.13.0-0ubuntu2   | wily/universe            | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<yofel> those two are different things
<sitter> yofel: kgpg is the thing I had a problem with I think
<sitter> kgpg	[build logs] (4:14.12.3-0ubuntu1)
<sitter> considers 14.12 but we have 15.08 in archive
<yofel> meh, then I remembered the wrong thing
<yofel> *headscratch*
<yofel> that version isn't even in the package lists, where the hell does it get that from
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> sitter: fixed, I forgot to delte a cache file in the cronjob
<yofel> *delete
<sitter> yofel: thanks \o/
<sitter> Riddell: are you doing kde-baseapps already?
<Riddell> sitter: not yet, I can do now if you like
<sitter> Riddell: I'd prefer if you could review kde4pimlibs really
<sitter> I can do baseapps
<Riddell> sitter: oh where is that?
 * Riddell spots pkg-kde/krap/kde4pimlibs
<sitter> Riddell: read mail on kubuntu-devel
<sitter> has all the details
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.0-1-gf4009a0 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Make sure the install button has a size
<pursuivant> Otherwise sometimes it's just empty and we can't see it.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/f4009a08992d440b4aac60514e201e33e392fe47
<doko> sitter, your kdecoration binNMUs were built too early on armhf. fixed last night
<doko> where is the description of the kde4pimlibs mess?
<sitter> doko: thanks. kdepimlibs https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-August/009875.html
<sitter> Riddell is hopefully reviewing the old-new source right now
<Riddell> I am
<sitter> ideally with kde4pimlibs we need rebuilds of 3 sources and then the transition should be green
<sitter> kget
<sitter> kmymoney
<sitter> kopete
<Riddell> sitter: renamed packages need conflicts/breaks on old kdepimlibs (kdelibs4 version) packages no?
<sitter> Riddell: which ones are those?
<Riddell> sitter: kdepimlibs-kio-plugins and kde4pimlibs-dev ?
<Riddell> should conflict the most recent kdelibs4 versions of the old names
<Riddell> I think
<sitter> Package: kdepimlibs5-dev
<sitter> there is no such thing in kf5
<sitter> Package: kde4pimlibs-kio-plugins
<sitter> co-installable as it should be
<sitter> oh wait
<sitter> Riddell: kdelibs4?
<sitter> why would kde4pimlibs have a conflict with kde4libs all of a sudden?
<Riddell> sitter: no, kde4pimlibs-kio-plugins conflicts kdepimlibs-kio-plugins << 4:4.14.10-1ubuntu1 and kde4pimlibs-dbg conflicts kdepimlibs-dbg << 4:4.14.10-1ubuntu1 no?
<sitter> aaaaaah
<sitter> yes
<sitter> Riddell: are you changing that?
<Riddell> sitter: yeah
<sitter> << 4:4.14.10 mind you
<Riddell> but as ever I get a bit confused on whether it should be conflicts/replaces/breaks
<sitter> eh, << 4:15.08.0
<sitter> no wait
<sitter> too many open files -.-
<sebas> I just upgraded to wily ... now I can't install kmail anymore
<sebas> I need kmail
<sitter> wip
<sebas> eta?
<sitter> Riddell: << 4:4.14.10
<sitter> sebas: today hopefully
<Riddell> what blocks kmail?
<sebas> okay, can you let me know once I can try something?
<sitter> Riddell: the broken transition
<Riddell> right but which part of it?
<sitter> Riddell: also always Breaks&Replaces with a version. there is next to no case where conflicts is appropriate
<sitter> Riddell: all of it
<sitter> half the pimstack is held hostage in proposed
<Riddell> these pim people are a bunch of terrorists
<Riddell> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1488843 for sru love
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Vivid) "SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Riddell> sitter: lots of optional symbols marked missing, do you want to keep those or can we scrap them?
<sitter> Riddell: oh. pasty? I think I rebuilt and had no missing symbols
<sitter>   Uploading kde-baseapps_15.08.0-0ubuntu2.dsc: done.
<Riddell> sitter: http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/kde4pimlibs_4.14.10-1ubuntu1_amd64.build
<Riddell> this being kubuntu_wily_archive branch
<sitter> Riddell: ah ignore they are gcc5 optional
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> sitter: shall I remove the kdepim-runtime shlibs injection?
<sitter> the kabc stuff looks weird though
<sitter> oh they are all plugins. I wonder how maxy strips those from the symbol dumps
<sitter> Riddell: oh yes. does that happen in the symbols file?
<Riddell> sitter: yes, e.g. libkblog4 has at the top libkblog.so.4 libkblog4 #MINVER#,, kdepim-runtime
<sitter> I so hate this
<sitter> Riddell: please remove
<sitter> mh
<sitter> marble port seems somewhat meh
<sitter> marble_plugin_path = /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/marble/$(marble_soversion)
<sitter> ah
<sitter> no one told me to CI marble
<sitter> guess that explains it xD
<sitter> patches were never ported :/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> sitter: kde4pimlibs compiles and installs with dpkg, apt gets confused and an apt -f install doesn't help but I guess that'll get solved with rebuilds
<Riddell> sitter: I'll upload
<sitter> cheers
<sitter> yofel: I think you broke marble plugin version path mangling
<sitter> not that I am entirely confident why exactly we meddle with that anyway
<yofel> yes I did, back when I was trying to build the qt4 edition
<yofel> I guess Riddell didn't fix it
<Riddell> what what?
<yofel> IIRC it does some QML path mangling for the ABI 
<yofel> Riddell: the weird libmarblewidget soversion detection in rules
<sitter> that one I don't see plus that would probably not work
<sitter> seeing as you cannot simply add random versioning to qml
<sitter> which renders the versioning weirdly moot as the marble-plugins package contains both the plugins and the unversioned qml thingy
<sitter> so it doesn't magically become co-installable anyway
<sitter> oh and the package name has no version either
 * sitter goes digging for history
<yofel> it's a debian thing
<sitter> bzr says you came up with it :P
 * sitter shakes fist because of spread out history
<sitter>   Uploading marble_15.08.0-0ubuntu4.dsc: done.
<sitter> problem is the git history is derived from an import of our packaging
<sitter> hm
<sitter>   * Update packaging for split tarball
<sitter> what was marble split from? kdeedu?
<Riddell> yes
<sitter> ah yes that has ancient history
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12238034/
<sitter> +  * Install marble plugins into SOVERSION'ed subdirectory so binary
<sitter> +    incompatible libmarblewidget can't load them.
<sitter> I am not sure the present code in rules actually makes any sense WRT the original intent here
<yofel> most likely not, esp. not if my harcoded kde4 version is still there
<sitter> it's noop right now as it is isn't passed to cmake
<sitter> uhhh I get it
<sitter> so this really only has the motivation of preventing incompatible libs from loading the plugins
<sitter> which IMO should be upstreamed ...
<sitter> but that's easy enough to port for now
<Riddell> sitter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4pimlibs building!
<sitter> \o/
<TJ_on_Wily> Weird issue with a fresh install of Wily. I used debootstrap to create an initial bootable bare-bones console, then booted it and added lubuntu-desktop and then kubuntu-desktop. All seems fine except for 1 puzzling feature. At the first (and subsequent) log-ins using Plasma, the desktop opens an empty document in abiword. This doesn't happen in the LXDE or Lubuntu sessions. I can find no autostart entries to cause this. My only idea is abiword is 
<TJ_on_Wily> the default handler for some document that is supposed to be displayed but doesn't exist. Unexpectedly, the abiword Parent PID is 1. The process cmdline has no arguments on it.
<Riddell> TJ_on_Wily: systemd gets even weirder :)
<sitter> yofel: btw did you start on backports of plasma or apps?
<Riddell> TJ_on_Wily: plasma's session stuff is in .config/session/* check there
<TJ_on_Wily> Riddell, don't get me started on that subject!
<yofel> sitter: ENOTIME
<TJ_on_Wily> Riddell, I've grep-ed all system locations and user home too, for 'abiword' and 'autostart' and read copious documentation on the XDG facilities, but can find no indication of where the process comes from, or why it only shows up for Plasma
<sitter> yofel: kk
<TJ_on_Wily> systemd-cryptsetup is broken: it does not support keyscripts, breaking unlock with external key devices, and bluez5 has broken PIN-code entry (so BT keyboard won't connect).
<sitter> Riddell: kde4pimlibs needs a released changelog pushed in git I think
<sitter> still says unreleased here
<Riddell> sitter: pushed!
<sitter> merci
<soee> Riddell: could you take a look @ okular updates ?
<Riddell> soee: what about it?
<soee> Riddell:  okular : Depends: libokularcore6 (= 4:15.04.2-0ubuntu3) but 4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<soee> when trying to upgrade this lib: LANGUAGE=C sudo apt-get upgrade libokularcore6
<Riddell> soee: apt-cache policy okular ?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12238191/
<Riddell> soee: apt install okular ?
<soee> Riddell: looks good http://paste.ubuntu.com/12238206/ though when trying apt-get full-upgrade it wants to remoev okular and kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> soee: hmm probably needs a rebuild for new libkexiv2-11
<Riddell> or maybe I screwed up and upload the old libkexiv2-11
<Riddell> yes that'll be it
<Riddell> I'll fix kexiv2 then
<soee> :)
<soee> thank you
<Riddell> thanks for testing soee :)
<soee> Riddell: btw. probably someone mentioned you that 5.4 is tested and works fone on Wily
<Riddell> soee: lovely, I'll get that uploaded after lunch
<soee> Riddell: just check plasma-nm, as it depends on some package that still might be in proposed
<soee> i had do donwload from proposed and isntall manually: libkf5networkmanagerqt6_5.13.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> heh, plsama 5.4 is an anticlimactic, i see absolutely no difference after 296 packages were installed
<BluesKaj> even systems settings as root still won't increase the fonts in the titles and toolbars ...they're still unreadable on a large monitor
<BluesKaj> hopeless :/
<sitter> lol
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4pimlibs/4:4.14.10-1ubuntu1 all in binary new 
<sitter> Riddell: kopete still stuck on 15.07.90 btw
<sitter> rdeps linking gpgme++ uploaded
<sitter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/4:15.08.0-0ubuntu2
<sitter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmymoney/4.6.6-1.1ubuntu1
<sitter> will go in depwait
<ovidiu-florin> Hello sexy people 
<ovidiu-florin> The new site is live 
<ovidiu-florin> I'll announce in social media in an hour, when I get home. 
<ovidiu-florin> Commuting right now 
 * Riddell spots http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> awooga!
<Riddell> well done ovidiu-florin! that was a long time coming!
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so how do I add news items to it? if I log in I can only see Profile and Dashboard
<Riddell> sitter: kde4pimlibs built! shall I throw up all the rdepends for rebuilding? (for gcc transition and removing kdepim-runtime)
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.0-2-g90e2abe * Carlo Vanini: muon/MainWindow.cpp
<pursuivant> Correct signal to catch closing configuration dialog.
<pursuivant> BUG: 352061
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/90e2abeddba422fb958fc9624ae2600450d5ba13
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 352061 could not be found
<Riddell> hello pursuivant, what are you doing in here?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Hangout with those interested tonight? 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hmm I'm probably out tonight, edinburgh's big fireworks
<ovidiu-florin> I'm home in less than an hour 
<Riddell> that works but it might just be me
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can I post the announcement on the site? 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure
<Riddell> yum feature tour looks so good
<ovidiu-florin> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-site-revamped/
<sitter> Riddell: I uploaded gcc transiton
<sitter> Riddell: -runtime I'd wait for now
<ovidiu-florin> Can someone please give me access to the Kubuntu Facebook and Twitter? 
<ovidiu-florin> So I can post on Kubuntu's behalf 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hang on..
<sitter> Riddell: if we can get the stack out of proposed without immediate rebuilds that's good, if not we shoudl selectively beat the broken things with a bat until they migrate
<sitter> once it is out of proposed we can do the -runtime drop
<sitter> mass retried kopete and kmymoney now to get it out of depwait
<Riddell> sitter: ok I'll upload plasma 5.4
<Riddell> sitter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmymoney/4.6.6-1.1ubuntu1 shouldn't have a need for an ubuntu1 version number if it's a no change rebuild?
<sitter> Riddell: I literally do not know
<doko> sitter, s/ubuntu1/build1/
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: is it useful to have the Register/Login links
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: on the website
 * Riddell looks at kde-baseapps tests
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.0-3-gead3de1 * Aleix Pol:  (5 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> Use kdesu instead of pkexec
<pursuivant> pkexec doesn't cut it on GUI applications, kdesu seems to work.
<pursuivant> On kubuntu it should be using sudo instead of su.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ead3de1c9808523e65d43d276941187b12609764
<sitter> doko: noted
<doko> is the kopete ftbfs expected?
<sitter> no
<sitter> oh we are on 15.08 now
<sitter> doko: FTBFS from publisher delay I'd say
<sitter> libkleo4 is a binary of kde4pimlibs
<sitter> retrying
<doko> why can't you just wait ...
<sitter> I did wait
<yofel> sitter: dch -R is for no-change rebuilds btw.
<sitter> twas green
<doko> sitter, usually you can't give it back until it shows in an apt-get update on your local machine
<snele> guy i think you should ship qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin and libqt5qml-graphicaleffects in wily
<snele> because without these plasma5 plasmoids from kde-look don't work
<snele> *without these packages
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: login yes
<sitter> I am pretty sure the latter is pulled in by multiple packages
<ovidiu-florin> register, I've removed it 100 times already
<ovidiu-florin> on every update, it get's back in there
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ping
<sitter>   Uploading kopete_15.08.0-0ubuntu3.dsc: done.
<sitter> should fix FTBFS
<sitter> Riddell:  you did not pause and you did not NOCI
<Riddell> sitter: I did pause
<Riddell> what says I didn't?
<sitter> [16:45] <kubuntu-ci> Starting build #80 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<sitter> [17:00] <kubuntu-ci> Project mgmt_pause_integration build #80: ABORTED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/80/
<sitter> |
<sitter> v
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<ejat> anyone can share info on the konflict packages ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12239333/
<Riddell> kdepim is going a bit haywire
<ejat> because of the transition ? 
<ejat> so now is it safe to do upgrade instead of dist-upgrade ? 
<soee> ovidiu-florin: ping
<clivejo> any progress on 15.08 PIM transition?
<doko> Riddell, again, dropped changes for cantor ...
<doko> really annyoing
<ahoneybun> o/
<ari-tczew> hello
<soee> hiho ari-tczew
 * BluesKaj waves at everyone
<soee> ;)
<soee> nice extension for webbrowser: https://www.eff.org/privacybadger
<clivejo> o/
<Riddell> doko: hmm sorry, let me look
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ovidiu-florin did I miss anything in that video hangout?
<soee> ding ding, looks like Plasma 5.4 is landing in Wily archive ;)
<soee> and another update: community ppa with nvidia drivers has already http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-355.11-Linux
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: not really
<ovidiu-florin> you know how to post on WordPress
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I added a few things on trello ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> omggggg
<ahoneybun> telegram account
<ahoneybun> into KDE
<ahoneybun> soee: I'm scared to reboot lol
<ahoneybun> and I'm back
<soee> ;D
<soee> atm there is only problem with okular
<ahoneybun> I did see the network issue
<ahoneybun> and -f did fix it it seems
<ahoneybun> though I'm on a wired connection so
<ahoneybun> so they put telegram in there with no way to config it...
<ahoneybun> Riddell: any idea about that ^?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: 
<ahoneybun> http://www.itworld.com/article/2978278/cloud-computing/owncloud-announces-bug-bounty.html
 * ahoneybun thinks owncloud uses KDE ;)
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-2-officially-released-merge-window-for-linux-kernel-4-3-now-open-490444.shtml
<ahoneybun> and Ubuntu is using 4.2 already
<ahoneybun> or they merged it anyway
<soee> WE HAVE 4.1.0
<soee> sorry for caps
<ahoneybun> for... now :)
<ahoneybun> oct 8 is the kernel freeze
<ahoneybun> so there is time
 * ahoneybun has a Ubuntu release party in the works
<valorie> I'm glad it's a ways into the future
<valorie> summer has seemed jam-packed, with no chance to breathe in between events
 * ahoneybun only had akademy
<valorie> it's already more relaxed now that my husband is home
<valorie> except for preparing for and holding the welcome home party
<valorie> but that's now done except for the vacuuming
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> off to do that bit.....
<soee> lets support linux gaming :) bught this https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/expeditions_conquistador_storefront :)
<ahoneybun> mmm exploring games
<ahoneybun> not my favorite games
 * ahoneybun just bought Shadow of Mordor since it was ported to Linux
<soee> online ?
<soee> or you can play localy ?
<ahoneybun> local
<soee> oh my 49,99€
<ahoneybun> I got it for 15 $
<ahoneybun> lol
<soee> ah this is some package http://store.steampowered.com/app/241930
<ahoneybun> I even got GOTY with DLC
<soee> whre did you fnd if for 15$?
<ahoneybun> india soething
<ahoneybun> only for 48 hours or something
<soee> http://www.bundlestars.com/ ?
<ahoneybun> soee: https://www.indiegala.com/
<ahoneybun> soee: best bet is the steam winter sald
<soee> yup
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-01
 * ahoneybun runs wily now
<lordievader> Good morning.
<strayPuppy> Woof
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: On the community page the Kubuntu Team page links to www-new.k.o
<soee> good morning
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: thanks, fixed
<lordievader> :)
<sitter> doko: can test regressions on ppc64el stop a version from being considered for migration? if so both kate4 and umbrello failed because of resource limits and perhaps should be overridden
<sitter> from what I understand currently kde4libs is not considered so kde4pimlibs is not considered so kdepimlibs can not be resolved
<sitter> Riddell: baseapps transitioned \o/
<sitter> Riddell: unfortunately you did not actually commit the patch file
<sitter> Riddell: also you didn't tag the commit
<sitter> Riddell: also when you pushed the patch please upload ubuntu4 to resolve a file conflict
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kalarmcal
<sitter> this is not 15.08
<yofel> sitter: there was a mail about ppc64el now having regression tests
 * sitter demands override
<kfunk> hmmmm. are there any known issues with CPU frequency scaling under 15.10? using intel_pstate here; CPU freq is not scaled down
<kfunk> thermald is installed
<yofel> [09:06:35] <svuorela> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/debhelper/debhelper.git/commit/?id=4e3fd5d6e9d5aa94a23a12739bee41a26a17797b
<yofel> :O
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> sitter: kde-baseapps up!
<Riddell> sitter: kalarmcal up!
<sitter> argh
<sitter> just when I wanted to tell you to wait :P
<sitter> kalaramcal now has a symbols dump
<Riddell> sitter: shall I upload again?
<Riddell> kfunk: I guess we've no idea
<sitter> Riddell: nah, will go through CI anyway
<sitter> on that note seeing as all our symbol dumps should be gcc5ified I'll renable symbol updates in KCI next week probably
<sitter> which will make kdepim fail because upstream didn't sobump when I said they need to sobump \o/
<prth> hi Riddell :)
<prth> Riddell, could we port Ubiquity to Qt 5 as a Season of KDE 2015 project?
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 2015 could not be found
<Riddell> prth: certainly :)
<Riddell> is that starting?
<prth> Riddell, no it isn't announced yet
<Riddell> prth: how did your summer of code project go?
<prth> gr8, I completed the project & passed :)
<bshah> oh SoK... I totally missed that..
<bshah> if there are no storms and zombies.. this week it might be announced..
<prth> cool bshah
<doko> sitter, I think ppc64el fails are now considered. but maybe ask pitti. however resource limits on ppc64el sound strange
<soee> Riddell: any news about fixes for this: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable ?
<sitter> soee: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade
<soee> sitter: it shows the same message :)
<soee> *error
<sitter> it should show more
<soee> sitter: but when trying to install libstreamanalyzer0v5 -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244195/
<sitter> sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install
<soee> sitter: same one message
<sitter> what the
<sitter> sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install -f
<soee> i think Riddell mentioned it was something with something with kde4libs not updating 
<sitter> possibly
<sitter> that one is also being held hostage
<sitter> for like 2 weeks
<soee> sitter: there we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244210/
<doko> sitter, Riddell : yesterday I binNMUd smokekde and it picked up a new dependency on kde4libs. so something maybe needs rebuilds?
<sitter> soee: yeah it appears that your entire kde4 stack has a dep problem because parts of kde4 packages are being held in proposed and part of your system had ppa packages that were ahead of what was in wily
<Riddell> new networkmanager-qt going up to pick up network-manager 1.0.4 on arm64, then we can rebuild plasma-workspace
<sitter> doko: I don't know what that means I am afraid
<soee> sitter: is it fixable somehow ?
<yofel> I think the only thing that uses smoke are the perl and ruby bindings, so maybe those..
<sitter> soee: yes by waiting
<sitter> ubuntu3  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.14.2), libkdeui5 (>= 4:4.14.2), libkio5, libkparts4 (>= 4:4.14.2), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libsmokebase3v5 (>= 4:4.14.3), libsmokekio3 (= 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu4), libstdc++6 (>= 5.2)
<soee> sitter: sounds reasonable, thank you for your help.
<sitter> eh
<sitter> ubuntu3 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.14.2), libkdeui5 (>= 4:4.14.2), libkio5 (>= 4:4.14.2), libkparts4 (>= 4:4.14.2), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libsmokebase3v5 (>= 4:4.11.1), libsmokekio3 (= 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu3), libstdc++6 (>= 5.2)
<sitter> ubuntu4  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.14.2), libkdeui5 (>= 4:4.14.2), libkio5, libkparts4 (>= 4:4.14.2), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libsmokebase3v5 (>= 4:4.14.3), libsmokekio3 (= 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu4), libstdc++6 (>= 5.2)
<sitter> note the libkio5 
<sitter> that's a bit odd I guess
<sitter> doko: generally I would expect smokekde to tighlty link with the kde4libs though seeing as smoke is wrapping them for perl and ruby bindings
<Riddell> soee: kde4libs just got accepted into wily
<soee> Riddell: how long will it take to have it in archive ?
<Riddell> soee: depends when the index gets regenerated, once an hour maybe, then if you use a mirror you'll need to wait for that to sync
<clivejo> Riddell: any progress on the PIM transition?
<Riddell> clivejo: some test failure in kdepim, I guess I'll just force that in
<sitter> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kde-baseapps
<sitter> baseapps not happy to install
<Riddell> "ERROR: erroneous package: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable." uh huh
<Riddell> you know I can't think of a single issue this testing stuff has even caught
<sitter> not being able to install the test deps seems like an issue alright :P
<Riddell> yay gwenview got accepted
 * Riddell uploads kdepim with testsuite running kdeinit5 not 4
<Riddell> oh got goodness sakes, acc succenly failing on networkmanager-qt https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/amd64/n/networkmanager-qt/20150901_103336@/log.gz
<Riddell> even though it was a no change rebuild
<ScottK> Riddell: I got your SRU in yesterday.
<Riddell> ScottK: lovely thanks
<Riddell> anyone tried the kubuntu mobile image lately? I'm just getting EOFs :(
<sitter> Riddell: did you get to the bottom of baseapps?
<sitter> oh actually my breaks was crap
<Riddell> sitter: maybe, I fixed the debian/tests/testsuit file
<Riddell> oh no that was kdepim
<Riddell> baseapps is moaning about test dependencies which I've no idea what the issue is
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sitter> Riddell: dolphin4 was not installable because I screwed up the version in the breaks
<sitter> Riddell: gwenview tests should now pass in autopkgtest
<sitter>   Uploading gwenview_15.08.0-0ubuntu2.dsc: g1done.
<Riddell> sitter: I'll retry kde-baseapps on armhf, it failed but looks like a chroot error
<sitter> k
<Riddell> oh there's a new network-manager compile, I wonder if that's what is causing the regression in acc in networkmanager-qt
<Riddell> cyphermox: got any opinion on that? ^^
<cyphermox> regression in acc?
<Riddell> cyphermox: abi-compliance-checker not happy suddenly after a no change rebuild https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/amd64/n/networkmanager-qt/20150901_110212@/log.gz
<soee> Riddell: are those kde4libs already in Wily ?
<cyphermox> well, maybe
<Riddell> soee: yep https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs 4:4.14.11-0ubuntu2 
<cyphermox> Riddell: was there ever another build of network-manager-qt against NM 1.0.0?
<Riddell> cyphermox: yes 5.13.0-0ubuntu2 was
<Riddell> and that passed tests fine
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> that sounds unlikely then, but I don't know
<sitter> Riddell: ubuntu2 did not pass either
<cyphermox> the change in NM was just trying to fix up tests
<Riddell> sitter: oh ok
<sitter> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/networkmanager-qt/wily/amd64/
<Riddell> maybe the acc file needs refaffed
<sitter> that would still constitute a upstream SIC though TBH
<sitter> SC shouldn't change by switching out the underlying libnm me thinks
<soee> Riddell: apt-get -f install wants to remove kubuntu-desktop and others http://paste.ubuntu.com/12245161/
<sitter> soee: always run with the debug option
<Riddell> soee: kdepim issues I guess
<sitter> most of them are fine really
<sitter> all the libs are dead
<sitter> pretty much everything that isn't a lib should not be uninstalled though
<sitter> and for skanlite for example I don't see how it might have kdepim in the dep tree
 * Riddell fixes rocs for broken tests
<soee> Riddell, sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12245211/
<Riddell> lordievader: bug 1488843 needs testing if you want to be useful (and have working upgrades :)
<ubottu> bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Vivid) "SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488843
<lordievader> I'm not at home, so I cannot test, sorry.
<sitter> Riddell: are we planning any more kdepim uploads this week?
<sitter> because I now have symbols dumps for all libs
<sitter> but I am bit scared that for reasons beyond me this will break building :P
 * sitter lost all trust in kdepim libs pretty much
<sitter> ah well
<sitter> if they cause trouble simply revert I guess
<sitter> soee: ah looks like qca transition is the culprit of all removals and that in turn is blocked by kdepim
<sitter> so yeah, more waiting
<Riddell> sitter: not that I know of
<sitter> Riddell: assuming your kdepim test fix works I think all our packages should now be valid canidates for transition
<sitter> I just hope the kdepim-runtime stuff isn't gonna block :/
 * Riddell cheers as plasma-desktop khotkeys and powerdevil goes in wily
<sitter> Riddell: unless I screwed up somehow all new pimlibs now have symbols staged in git but not uploaded (landing with .1)
<sitter> on the plus side mid-term I actually already have QA tech to detect missing symbols btw. just not active right now :P
<Riddell> nice
<soee> sitter: ok, thanks for investigation
<Riddell> anyone know about abi-compliance-checker errors? cos networkmanager-qt logs show lots http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/log.txt
<Riddell> hmm, cyphermox, doko know anything about  abi-compliance-checker errors? ^
<cyphermox> Riddell: sounds to me like there probably is an issue is how it's trying to do checks. some of these redefinitions might be because of changes in libnm-util/libnm-glib and libnm itself, and confusing for acc
<Riddell> clivejo: new calligra out if you're up for a challenge :)
<cyphermox> Riddell: but I wouldn't know more than that, I never really used it
<clivejo> Riddell: where do you find out about new releases?
<Riddell> clivejo: subscribe yourself to kde release-team mailing list
<sitter> Riddell, cyphermox: picks up wrong nm-client.h
<sitter> probably same for nm-access-point.h
<sitter> In file included from /usr/include/libnm-glib/nm-client.h:31:0,
<sitter>                  from /usr/include/libnm/NetworkManager.h:28,
<sitter> I think that should be including libnm/nm-client.h
<sitter> libnm-glib-dev:amd64: /usr/include/libnm-glib/nm-client.h
<sitter> libnm-dev:amd64: /usr/include/libnm/nm-client.h
<sitter> cyphermox: do we even still need libnm-glib-dev or is that fully replaced by libnm-dev?
<cyphermox> sitter: not sure. I think you'll still need it
<cyphermox> for this tbh I would ask upstream :/
<sitter> Riddell: ^ you'll want to socialize a bit :P
<sitter> #include <nm-client.h>
<sitter> why the NetworkManager.h doesn't use "" is beyond me
<sitter>                libnm-dev | hello,
<sitter>                libnm-glib-dev (>= 0.9.10.0),
<sitter>                libnm-util-dev (>= 0.9.10.0),
<sitter> right
<sitter> so
<sitter> I am reasonable certain that shadeslayer is wasting Riddell's time by having applied a non-fix I said to avoid
<sitter> debian only bdeps libnm and libnm-util, glib so I am lead to assume that libnm-glib-dev is no longer necessary
<sitter> Riddell: ditch glib and it should work
<sitter> and don't forget to update the -dev Depends to libnm-dev
<Riddell> mm thanks
<sitter> Riddell: in fact you can simply merge master
<sitter> seems to me it will conflict there anyway
<sitter> by simply I of course mean you need to do a merge :P
<shadeslayer> what what
<clivejo> I cant find a new version of calligra, just 2.9.6 - http://download.kde.org/stable/calligra-2.9.6/
<Riddell> clivejo: oh you might need special powers
<clivejo> Invisibility would a cool power
<Riddell> clivejo: I can't help there, but I can give you  scp ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org:stable/calligra-2.9.7/* .
<clivejo> anyone know why I have two volume controls now?
<Riddell> clivejo: plasma-pa got added, kmix is still around I guess
<Riddell> although plasma-pa ought to have some upgrade magic to remove kmix autostart
<Riddell> speaking of kmix, it won't compile, some problem in automoc I can't work out :(  kmix itself hasn't changed
<kfunk> Riddell: +1 for killing kmix
<clivejo> Im getting lots of emails about kmix failing to build
<kfunk> had to purge it as well /o\
<Riddell> kfunk: why don't you like it?
<kfunk> Riddell: b/c there's plasma-pa!
<Riddell> ah :)
<doko> Riddell, no, didn'T use acc yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what broke?
<shadeslayer> why am I being blamed
<yofel> shadeslayer: you are being accused of applying wrong workarounds to networkmanagerQt
<shadeslayer> why
<shadeslayer> elaborate
<shadeslayer> elaborateeee!
<shadeslayer> :P
 * yofel just imagines that in a dalek voice
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> clivejo: did you get calligra?
<clivejo> think so
<Riddell> networkmanager-qt uploaded, maybe that'll fix the acc regression
<Riddell> I have no idea what that acc test does, there's nothing for it to test against
<clivejo> Riddell: Im not going to look at this today, Im too angry
<Riddell> clivejo: don't worry no rush, what's causing the anger?
<clivejo> Three
<clivejo> they wont let me use the Three in Touch application because Im connecting from a "foreign" network
<Riddell> oh mobile phone companies will make one angry
<Riddell> I just switched to thepeoplesoperator.com because they have jimmy wales running it (and 4GB of data for £10 a month is better than anyone else), but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I fall out of love with them
<clivejo> aye, yet their tag line is When stuff siucks #makeitright
<clivejo> I was paying for 10Gb of data on O2, but their network is so pathetic in this area I could only connect at 2G speeds
<doko> Riddell, do you think kde will migrate today?
<Riddell> doko: seems like regressions in kdepim being installable on arm and ppc64 are the blockers, I've no idea how to investigate those
<doko> Riddell, armhf or arm64?
<Riddell> doko: armhf
<Riddell> something uninstallable https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/armhf/k/kdepim/20150901_135519@/log.gz
<doko> Riddell, hmm, can't see any obvious
<doko> all b-d's install
<To24> Hi!
<To24> kubuntu.com is not working
<Riddell> To24: website is at kubuntu.org
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how do I install ruby foo? "cannot load such file -- jenkins_api_client"
<shadeslayer> bundle install
<shadeslayer> if you're using pangea-tooling
<To24> Thanks, Riddell, this is a "fast bug report" :-), previously, kubuntu.com redirected to kubuntu.org
<To24> But nowadays, an ugly Apache page is shown.
<To24> Kubuntu is a great project! THANKS!!!!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: otherwise, it's gem install foo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nifty
<Riddell> thanks To24 :)
<To24> I have a lot to thank you :-)
<doko> Riddell, kdebase-apps still b-d's on libbaloowidgets-dev, however that one isn't built anymore. and libkf5baloowidgets-dev isn't recognized
<Riddell> doko: ok I'll remove b-d then
<doko> Riddell, builds without it
<clivejo> soee: o/
<Darkwing> Huh...
<Darkwing> Anyway, installing Beta1 this morning
<Darkwing> ubu-timezone failed out.
<Riddell> move to a better timezone?
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> so, no option to set TZ in ubiquity
<soee> hey ...
<soee> i have this second time:
<soee> by some reason (maybe running some command with kdesudo - kdesudo software-properties-kde) in my home folder file .Xauthority was owned by root .. this leads to unable start sddm/login etc. I have changed owner/group to my user but still was the same problem with login until i removed this file and it was regenerated and now system works again.
<soee> any idea what can trigger this .Xauthority owner change to root ?
<soee> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> nope
<valorie> I see people all the time talking about running systemsettings as root
<valorie> crazy talk
<soee> i never run then as root, just software-properties-kde last day i think
<soee> *them
<keithzg> I've had to run systemsettings as root before, but that's in very strange circumstances and not for quite some time now.
<soee> well the good news is that after fixing this UFO, Wily works perfect again :-)
<keithzg> soee: you sure you haven't run some other GUI app with plain 'ol sudo at some point recently? That's traditionally been the primary way folks end up with a root-owned .Xauthority in their home directory.
<soee> just this bug when plasma-pa icon is not rendered in systray
<soee> keithzg: could be but i don't remember it :/
<keithzg> soee: fair enough
<ahoneybun> I see we have a sound bar that is Breeze themed
<ahoneybun> but I still have the oxygen one 
<soee> ahoneybun: in systray ?
<ahoneybun> that too
<ahoneybun> I have double
<clivejo> I have double too!
<ahoneybun> but I was talking about when you press the volume keys
<soee> well you can remove kmix, but with plasma-pa you can't control separate channels 
<soee> to do it you have to go System Settings :)
<ahoneybun> kmix handles chrome and firefox from the system 
<ahoneybun> which is cool
<soee> ahoneybun: new section in Multimedia does the same
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> tbh the onlything I've looked at in 5.4 is the new launcher :)
<ahoneybun> I liked the homerun one so I was happy to see a new fullscreen one
<clivejo> full screen one?
<ahoneybun> yea
<soee> :) There is new section in Multimedia, Gamma section in Screen and Display
<ahoneybun> sweet
<clivejo> I like it
<clivejo> dont like my systray icons getting tiny
<soee> there was widget in KDE4 - quicklauncher or something
<ahoneybun> I see a sddm theme update soee
<soee> where you had option to configure rows etc = icon sizes
 * ahoneybun needs a SSD for his gaming machine now lol
<soee> ahoneybun: PS or laptop ?
<ahoneybun> mmm
<ahoneybun> ?
<soee> PC
<ahoneybun> Desktop
<valorie> it never stops, ahoneybun -- as soon as you get some new equipment, you need more new gear
<ahoneybun> running wily on my laptop and gaming desktop
<ahoneybun> valorie: well this desktop is 4 years old
<ahoneybun> the laptop is 2
<soee> have sdd here in laptop since 2 months
<soee> much faster but fan much louder :/
<ahoneybun> my first and only custom build runs kubuntu wily
<ahoneybun> to keep up with the new drive soee lol
<soee> ahoneybun: hows the game you mentioned yesterday ?
<ahoneybun> this machine is a AMD build valorie
<ahoneybun> soee: it is fun
<ahoneybun> weird ending though
<ahoneybun> Lord of the Rings themed
<soee> finished already ? :O
<ahoneybun> I had played a lot on windows
<ahoneybun> then I moved to Kubuntu fulltime
<ahoneybun> just never finished it till a linux port was out
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.2.2 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-26-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz at 3099-3136/3300 MHz, RAM: 7546/7883 MB, Storage: 621/797 GB, 289 procs, 38.89h up
<valorie> this is my son's "old" gaming laptop
<ahoneybun> funny to see streaming being an option in linux
<ahoneybun> mmm
<valorie> dunno how long I'll be able to hold off upgrading to wily
<valorie> so tempted
<ahoneybun> cpu is from Q2 2012
<valorie> but while it's damp, I should go to the nursery and get some more plants
<ahoneybun> still holds well of course
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you should package calligra2.9.7 for vivid
<clivejo> but your new SSD and CPU to work
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Accelerated_Processing_Unit#K10_architecture_.282011.29:_Llano
<ahoneybun> the first APU from AMD
<ahoneybun> gaming in a CPU
<ahoneybun> lol
 * ahoneybun laughs at clivejo
<ahoneybun> that is a mess I might do 
<ahoneybun> who knows
<clivejo> 3 hours later and Im only at 63%
<ahoneybun> calligra?
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> these codenames from AMD for the APU are so cool
<ahoneybun> clivejo: send me the source files and I'll try thursday maybe
<clivejo> these personalised adverts really freak me out!
<ahoneybun> ?
<clivejo> my name was on a suitecase for virgin holidays :/
<ahoneybun> I might change my build from Intel to AMD 
<ahoneybun> oh it is lol
<ahoneybun> the FX 
<valorie> off to the nursery
<Darkwing> Does harold lurk here anymore?
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: he comes from time to time
<ahoneybun> he was at akademy
 * clivejo falls asleep 
<valorie> Darkwing: sitter logs out, rather than lurking
<valorie> he's here during his work day
 * ahoneybun thinks valorie should join in #wikitolearn
<valorie> done
<ahoneybun> valorie: I have it here: http://192.254.78.155/
<ahoneybun> as well
<ahoneybun> with sphinx so really we could just throw it on docs.kubuntu.org or something and throw a link on the site (done)
<valorie> moar backups are always good!
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> funny story
<ahoneybun> my that server is hosted by my friend who LOVES GNOME 3
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> not so much love for KDE
<ahoneybun> valorie: if I remember right i have access to docs.kubuntu.org so I could move it as soon as today really
<ahoneybun> I just got lazy tbh with the theming it
<ahoneybun> valorie: let me reboot and see if SDDM is going to beat me like soee lol
<valorie> my rebooting was entirely unexciting
<ahoneybun> and I'm back
<ahoneybun> but me and soee have NVIDIA hardware
<ahoneybun> so very exciting
<thelionroars> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<thelionroars> sorry about the highlight
<thelionroars> but if you see this, feel free to add me to testers
<thelionroars> thansk
<thelionroars> *thanks
 * ahoneybun has no idea why he is not on there
<valorie> thelionroars: what are you interested in testing?
<thelionroars> upcoming releases of kubuntu
<valorie> right now it is possible to test the upgrade to Wily beta
<valorie> or a guess a fresh install as well
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<valorie> get to kubuntu, check out an ISO, and do the tests
<valorie> report on the qa site, and file bugs if necessary
<thelionroars> I'm downloading the beta1 iso now
<thelionroars> I'd need a bit of prep work to be able to test the upgrade to the beta
<valorie> I've tested the upgrade from alpha to beta, but not 15.04 to beta
<valorie> no backup done on this box yet
<valorie> and I'll never do an upgrade without a fresh backup
<thelionroars> yes I really need to clean out all the cruft and make sure everything is fully backed up, I do it completely ad-hoc atm
<ahoneybun> I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10
<ahoneybun> worked fine but that networkmanger issue
<valorie> well, I'm in better shape than I was before my last bad upgrade
<valorie> but it's too painful to contemplate even the possibility
 * ahoneybun wanted Plasma 5.4 badly enough
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-02
<ahoneybun> Riddell: we(I) need to update the slideshow to remove 15.04 and such from vivid
<soee> good morning
<valorie> morning soee
<lordievader> Good morning.
<doko> sitter, removing the files wont't help alone. is there another package where you remove the conflicts?
<sitter> doko: I don't see another conflict between the two
<sitter> alas, I am not sure why the migration is still stuck
<sitter> ah
<sitter> doko: nevermind. I am sleepy. upload of kdepimlibs is going up momentarily xD
<doko> install calligra-libs libakonadi-kde4
<doko> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<doko>  libakonadi-kde4 : Depends: libakonadiprotocolinternals1 (>= 1.12.0) but it is not installable
 * valorie sends tea to sitter
<doko> libakonadi-kde4 is an old package, but apparently referenced by something which wants to migrate
<sitter> doko: n
<sitter> doko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12251497/
<sitter> libakonadiprotocolinternals1 is from akonadi source
<sitter> so unless we kill libakonadi-kde4 we also need a transitional source for that \o/
<doko> right, but something seems to conflict with it
<sitter> doko: do I have to set some apt preferences to simluate that properly? I can't reproduce and from looking at controls I see no new conflicts (also I don't remember having introduced any but on the -dev)
<sitter> only obvious thing is that libakonadiprotocolinternals1 is an outdated package now. as akonadi source is no longer producing it
<murthy> I like to use openssl with zlib to unpack the android backup file, but I get an error message zlib as an unknown command, may be I am missing the zlib. I dont know  which package I have to install to get zlib for openssl
<Riddell> Tm_T: please add thelionroars to testers call
<Riddell> thelionroars: would you be able to test a vivid to wily upgrade using ubuntu-release-upgrader from vivid-proposed for bug 1488843 ?
<ubottu> bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Vivid) "SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488843
<sitter_> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: someone please review git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/krap/akonadi1.git kubuntu_wily_archive branch
<sitter_> yet another compat source to aid the transition
<sitter_> build rdeps: baloo, korundum, perlkde, smokekde
<yofel> ah right, that protocol thing
<Riddell> folks my head isn't right today, I'm going out for a wander this morning to see if that helps
<doko> sitter_, could you wait with this upload until we get a britney run with the current uploads finished?
<sitter_> doko: sure
<doko> sitter_, btw, which changes do you propose for akonadi?
<murthy> zlib
<yofel> doko: we need libakonadiprotocolinternals from akonadi 1 for kde4pimlibs
<murthy> openssl zlib package?
<yofel> murthy: I'm not quite sure what you're asking?
<murthy> yofel: I like to use openssl with zlib to unpack the android backup file, but I get an error message zlib as an unknown command, may be I am missing the zlib. I dont know  which package I have to install to get zlib for openssl
<sitter_> doko: same deal as with kde4pimlibs. we get a second source akoandi1 (fork of the qt4 based source version) providing what is needed to build and run legacy applications. all rdeps of libakoandi-dev that are qt4 then need moving to libakonadi1-dev
<murthy> when i run this command "dd if=backup.ab bs=24 skip=1|openssl zlib -d > mybackup.tar" I get this error message "openssl:Error: 'zlib' is an invalid command."
<doko> sitter: let's wait for the next britney run, will be in about 30min. hope the packages are then published
<sitter_> doko: yeah I am heading out for a hair cut anyway ^^
<murthy> sitter_: debit or ordinary? :)
<sitter_> wouldn't ya like to know :P
<sitter_> we really need to get KCI to do autopkgtests so we can more tightly maintain the deps of the testuites
<sitter_> the tests take way too long to run IMO
<Claymore> Anyone know when kde pim compiled with gcc5 will appear in the Wily repos?
<sitter> no
<Claymore> ok, cheers <sitter>, thought it might be imminent, as I heard it was in debian unstable
<yofel> it's in wily-proposed
<yofel> getting it out of that will probably take a while
<Claymore> Thanks for the detail <yofel>
<ScottK> Claymore: In Debian we've got an older KDE4 based pim, so it's easier that the Plasma 5 based one Kubuntu has.
<Claymore> Cheers <ScottK>. I assumed it was a simple rebuild exercise, so I'll reset my patience :)
<sitter> mh
<sitter> akregator patch introduces i18n but I don't think we have l10n enabled there >.<
<sitter> doko:  zanshin resolved but we still have libakonadi-kde4 : Depends: libakonadiprotocolinternals1 (>= 1.12.0) but it is not installable
<doko> sitter, we have to wait until the kdepimlibs tests are finished. a solution without kdepimlibs won't work
<sitter> ah uh
<sitter> <sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: review plz http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kactivities.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable_module_rename&id=65ab8ab9db82a68d40917f611c518c923f41d20b
<sitter> should I just stop asking for reviews or am I eventually going to get one?
<shadeslayer> sitter: I recall acking that
<sitter> I see nothing of the sort
<sitter> let's merge then
<doko> sitter, could you paste you akonadi debdiff?
<sitter> doko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252842/
<sitter> Riddell: networkmanager-qt needs a kubuntu_unstable_vivid branch I think (what with needing different build deps?)
<doko> sitter, and how many packages need the b-d change?
<sitter> doko: [10:21] <sitter_> build rdeps: baloo, korundum, perlkde, smokekde
<sitter> actually
<doko> sitter: ok, can you upload akonadi then? kdepimlibs autopkg tests wil timeout, needing some time ...
<sitter> doko: we could leave the -dev name as apparently I was feeling fancy and renamed it in the new akonadi
<sitter> so 0 transition
<doko> even better
 * sitter twiddles
<sitter> needs a conflict though. there's file overlap
<doko> sitter, conflict with what?
<ejat> is it ok to do dist-upgrade in wily ? 
<ejat> at the current state? 
<sitter> doko: libkf5akonadiserver-dev (dev package of new akonadi)
<sitter> they both install dbus interface files with the same name
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252948/ <-- 35 to be removed ? 
<soee> ejat: nope
<sitter> doko: akonadi1 should be in source new for your reviewing pleasure
<ejat> soee: just do normal upgrade right ? 
<soee> ejat: it will remove some apps etc. better wait for pim to be released that causes this from what i heard
<soee> ejat: yes install those packages that don't remove some usefull stuff :)
<doko> sitter please join #ubuntu-devel for a moment
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ricktimmis
<soee> https://twitter.com/andradesandro/status/638800330017390592
<sitter> doko: update-output-helper seems content with what we have in proposed now. let's hope all candidates are still valid :)
<doko> sitter, yeah, akonadi1 triggerd autopkg tests need still finishing
<sitter> yep
<murthy_> Any one know how to extract an android backup file .ab
<jose> ovidiu-florin: hey, let's open another ticket for plugins whenever we need them to install a plugin. IS works with a new ticket for each thing. also, google analytics, lmk when you've got some time and I'll walk you through the priocess.
<ovidiu-florin> jose: after the podcast, today, is that ok?
<jose> which podcast?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: the Kubuntu podcast
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu podcast #4 is now live http://youtu.be/RGC-Cg-Yy1s
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ^
<clivejo> anyone on wily, plasma 5.4 and apps 15.08 can you get thumbnail/preview for images at the minute in dolphin?
<mamarley> clivejo: Yeah, works for me (with PNG images, anyway).
<clivejo> mine has stopped working :(
<yofel> fun, my laptop refuses to suspend because kded5 went mental
<yofel> great
<clivejo> how did it go mental?
<yofel> permanently uses 100% CPU
<clivejo> yofel: when Im in pbuilder, how to I edit the control and .install files?
<ahoneybun> what valorie?
<yofel> clivejo: with any CLI editor. But the data in there will be deleted on exit, so either only do quick fixes, or copy the data out of the build dir
<yofel> not sure what that is for pbuilder-dist
<clivejo> but where is it located?
<clivejo> I get dumped into a root terminal
<clivejo> its taking 3 hours to build calligra and there are missing files, would be so much easier to fix them inside pbuild and rerun dh_install
<yofel> clivejo: not in the buildd folder in the chroot?
<yofel> should be /tmp/buildd/ if you're somewhere else..
<clivejo> Ill have to wait, its currently 28% built
<Riddell> awooga, kdepim is in!
<Riddell> go go sitter and others
<clivejo> Riddell: is in?
<Riddell> in wily
<clivejo> proposed or main?
<Riddell> wily-release
<Riddell> out of -proposed
<doko> Riddell, and next time transition trackers please ...
<yofel> doko: why aren't you guys using the debian auto-transitioner?
<yofel> I set that up for us and it works rather well: http://yofel.net/kubuntu/transitions/
<yofel> at least sitter used the data recently
<doko> yofel, because this one is soo incomplete ...
<yofel> it's not perfect, sure..
<doko> shows nothing for kdepim, akonadi for example. 
<doko> yofel ;-P
<doko> how does it help then? 
<doko> yofel, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<yofel> it usually at least gives some readable hints. Not sure why it's not showing anything for kdepim, but e.g. akoandi was quite accurate until akonadi1 appeared
<yofel> yeah, I know that, but that's purely manual
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-03
<ahoneybun> seems my laptop is broken...
<valorie> what's going on with your lappy, ahoneybun?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
 * palasso hugs Riddell
<sitter> :O
<sitter> doko: did kdepim get through proposed on its own now or did someone give it a final poke?
<sitter> Riddell: kmix is red btw https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmix/4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1
<doko> sitter, overwrote a hanging autopkg test, but zenshin and akonadi1 were the two last bits
<sitter> groovy
<sitter> doko: thanks for your help on this
<doko> sitter, next time, please write transition files. the time you spend with that is easily saved later ;)
 * soee reads http://jriddell.org/2015/09/02/jonathan-riddell-ip-policy/ :)
<sitter> deadhorsealert.jpeg
<sitter> doko: do you have a documentation pointer for writing transition files?
<doko> sitter, https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/ReleaseTeam/TransitionTracker  https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-transition-tracker/
<valorie> Riddell: LOL
<sitter> doko: thanks
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<sitter> Riddell: kubuntu-meta will need update to get rid of now missing kdepim-kresources
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_rocs/lastFailedBuild/console
<Riddell> sitter: doing..
<Riddell> done! which also added plasma-pa
 * kfunk notes: kontact 5 is a bit broken/crashy
<sitter> !info libqextserialport wily
<ubottu> Package libqextserialport does not exist in wily
<sitter>     libqextserialport (for marble) - clivejo - Can get it to build locally, but wont upload to LP
<sitter> Riddell: can you help clivejo sort the packaging of that?
<Riddell> I'll e-mail him
 * sitter sent mail about pim stack
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasma 5.4 work in progress. Will be ready soon. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 https://goo.gl/KFMF4F | 5.4 http://goo.gl/XrOhvc
<sitter> sgclark: ping
<soee> sitter: @topic "Plasma 5.4 work in progress. Will be ready soon" isn't it ready and in Wily?
<sitter> yes
<sitter> someone needs to get on those backports though
<maxyz> sitter: On the Debian side of kdepim, I'm planning to keep kdepim 4.14.10 in unstable and play with the plasma 5 version in experimental till it can replace the kde4 version.
<maxyz> ScottK: ^
<sitter> maxyz: that does seem very reasonable
<maxyz> You are planning to maintain co instabillability till 16.04 ?
<sitter> maxyz: we are already not providing co-installability. there is no data migration going on between the two runtimes so any data put into the old kdepim would be lost anyway
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: free to share, copy and modify | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> maxyz: can you explain to me the purpose of networkmanager-qt debian/tests/acc ? I don't see an existing acc build to compate anything against so I think it's pointless?
<maxyz> Riddell: Currently, it tests that the headers compile, that helps finding out missing deps in the -dev package
<sitter> Riddell: didn't I already tell you how to fix the acc?
<Riddell> maxyz: isn't that done at build time?
<Riddell> maxyz: oh it uses the -dev I see
<Riddell> sitter: yes and it got further by removing libnm-utils but still seems to fail, I"m investigating
<chalker_> Can I get the source svg behind http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/47Eeknz.png?
<chalker_> I'm assuming that's based on Vibrant?
<chalker_> Could someone please tell me the offsets in the original file?
<Riddell> chalker_: I doubt there's any svg, it's just word kubuntu put on top of the plasma wallpaper
<maxyz> I used to store the acc dumps in my build machine but it was a bunch of shameful hackery and the checks were mostly useless
<chalker_> Riddell: what are the offsets there?
<Riddell> chalker_: no idea
<chalker_> Riddell: I know about the plasma wallpaper, I have a source svg for that one.
<sitter> that acc test should really create an artifact with the actual output, no?
<sitter> impossible to debug with the output it generates
<chalker_> Riddell: My eyes bleedwhen I look at that image…
<maxyz> sitter: It generates a logs dir in the running directory
<chalker_> It's got both banding and noise, and the lines are aliased.
<sitter> maxyz: somehow they don't end up in the artifacts tarball of ubuntu's autopkgtest though, so I suppose they need to be moved somewhere special
<sitter> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/networkmanager-qt/wily/amd64/
<chalker_> Riddell: Ok. Another question: what was the size of the original wallpaper?
<sitter> chalker_: I am willing to wager that it wasn't vector drawn but pixel drawn
<chalker_> If that's based on a png file, I mean.
<chalker_> sitter: The foreground is fine, the background is bad.
<chalker_> I have the svg file of the background.
<chalker_> Just tell me the size that you need.
<Riddell> chalker_: that wallpaper is ancient history, the new one has some details here https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/07/21/new-artwork-coming-in-5-4-the-tale-of-a-troublesome-wallpaper/
<maxyz> sitter: the running directory for the autopkgtest is the uncompressed package directory. I have no idea which dirs you are keeping. It should be trivial to simply cat all the logs on error.
<sitter> chalker_: I do not even know who made that banner. ovidiu-florin or ahoneybun might know. and as Riddell indicated, IMO the banner should be redone with new wallpaper anyway s you couldjust go crazy with it ^^
<chalker_> Ah, ok.
<chalker_> I already re-rendered the new wallpapers.
<sitter> maxyz: let me ask, but cat-on-errorr seems like a reasonable approach
<chalker_> I thought that you wanted the old one.
<chalker_> If you want the Vibrant wallpaper, I could re-render that one.
<sitter> maxyz: oh btw, what I wanted to ask a while ago. I recall that the python and ruby teams came up with autopkgtest meta-packages that somehow contain common files to provision testing on any standard python/ruby package. have you looked into that at all?
<sitter> the copy-n-paste of debian/tests in all the kf5 packages is really meh considering 99% of the time they require exactly the same stuff anyway
<maxyz> sitter: Something like: ret=$?; if [ 0 -ne $ret ]; then find logs -type f -print -exec cat '{}' ';'; fi; exit $ret
<sitter> chalker_: I don't think anyway would be ungrateful about awesome new artwork instead of awesome old artwork :)
<sitter> maxyz: <pitti> sitter: yes, absolutely; see https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.package-tests.html , your test can put anything into the $ADT_ARTIFACTS dir, and it'll appear in the "artifacts.tar.gz" from autopkgtest.u.c.
<chalker_> sitter: Could you re-phrase that one, please? =)
<sitter> maxyz: depending on how big the logs dir is we could simply log into the artifacts directory
<sitter> chalker_: go ahead and make with the new wallpaper
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: how about we use the new wallpaper for 15.10?
<Riddell> sitter: for the website banner? that makes sense
<sitter> chalker_: what you could do is re-render the banner with the old wallpaper for Kubuntu 15.04. and do a new banner with the new wallpaper saying Kubuntu 15.10
<sitter> that would be super awesome then :)
<Riddell> yep
<mamarley> That wallpaper looks pretty awesome on a 4k monitor. :)
<chalker_> sitter: I am not good at doing banners, sorry =). I just re-rendered kde wallpapers to remove banding and aliasing.
<chalker_> But only the two last ones.
<chalker_> So I was asking you if you need the old one fixed.
<sitter> ah yes probably
<sitter> chalker_: you'll still need to talk to ovidiu-florin or ahoneybun to find out who has the sources for the banner though
<soee> ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, ricktimmis: great talk in podcast #4 !
<chalker_> sitter: If it's png-based, I will just make you png files.
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 https://goo.gl/KFMF4F
<Riddell> sitter: not like the new topic?
<yofel> sitter is a minimalist
<sitter> yeah
<chalker_> sitter, Riddell: It looks like that was 3200x2000 wallpaper.
<ovidiu-florin> chalker_: If we're to replace the old one, I don't see the point in fixing it
<ovidiu-florin> anyhow ahoneybun is the one who made it
<maxyz> Riddell, sitter: networkmanager-qt's 80d795b1c503fc9bf47539012017bd521116989b, Copy the acc logs to the adt artifacts.
<sitter> cool beans thanks
<sitter> maxyz: should be copied as acc-logs maybe?
<sitter> or do we havemore than acc in there?
<maxyz> Just the acc output, possibly intermixed with whatever was already in the logs dir.
<sitter> hm
<sitter> maxyz: so yeah, why not simply log to the artifact directory directly? ^^
<maxyz> sitter: how?
<sitter> maxyz: I don't see how stuff ends up in logs/ to begin with so I can't really say
<sitter> ah well, something to look into eventually
<sitter> Riddell: uploading with acc change
<sitter> uploaded and pushed
<maxyz> It's the abi-compliance-checker -q behavior, it can be changed with a <log-path></log-path> entry in the acc file but you'll to mangle it to expand the env var.
<sitter> ah
<sitter> maxyz: so yeah, I'd `cp logs -r ${ADT_ARTIFACTS}/acc-logs` to have it reflect that this is acc output and probably add an exit handler to rm -rf logs/
<maxyz> sitter: The exit is done by adt, afaik
<sitter> even better then
<maxyz> 9350e598e780a2d7c46481f7c56e0b2ad7b0d563 for the directory name.
<sitter> cheers
<clivejo> hummmm apparently make a zip doesnt work in my dolphin either!
<chalker_> ovidiu-florin: Just in case: http://oserv.org/files/kde/wallpaper-vibrant/desktopWallpaper-vibrant-1.3-kvermette.splitnoise.svg.out.x4.optipng.advdef/images/3200x2000.png
<clivejo> ahhhhh
<clivejo> dolphin-plugins was not installed
<clivejo> I guess I need that for thumbnails and zipping up files
<maxyz> the zip files aren't managed by ark? (good)
<clivejo> maxyz: im not sure
<clivejo> I used to have a Compress item in my menus
<clivejo> but its gone
<sitter> dolphin-plugins has nothing to do with that though
<clivejo> sitter: yeah, but it solved my thumbnails problem
<sitter> literally makes no sense :P
<sitter> clivejo: do you have the install list?
<clivejo> sitter: do you know what I need to install to get back the Compress and Extract menus?
<sitter> might be that plugins pulle din something else
<sitter> kio-extras probably
<sitter> either that or ark
<sitter> I am guessing former though
<clivejo> both are installed
<sitter> then I dunno
<Riddell> clivejo: can you send us your qserialext thing packages?
<clivejo> I sent it on an email
<Riddell> clivejo: hmm not got it here
<clivejo> Riddell: its probably a load of rubbish
<clivejo> Riddell: did you get my last email?
<sitter> maxyz: it uses ark after all btw
<sitter> clivejo: I think there is a bug in ark
<sitter> ark: /usr/share/kservices5/ServiceMenus/ark_servicemenu.desktop
<sitter> that file should provide the service menu itseems
<clivejo> I assume DCC doesnt work here either :/
<clivejo> Riddell: Kmail says the email was sent with an attached file, libqextserialport.tar.gz
<sitter> clivejo: file a bug on bugs.kde.org against ark
<sitter> to me it looks like the servicemenu desktop file is wrong
<sitter> it has ServiceTypes=KonqPopupMenu/Plugin
<sitter> but shoudl be ServiceTypes=KFileItemAction/Plugin
<clivejo> my system is being very unstable and not bing nice to me today
<clivejo> I think Ive broke my system
<clivejo> plasma-shell is going crazy and not responding
<Riddell> my X server keep dying every 2 hours :(
 * Riddell packages plasma 5.4.1
<ahoneybun> Error gettin authority: error initializing authority
<ahoneybun> I get this when running a fsck test in recovery mode
<ahoneybun> as I can no longer boot
<yofel> "no longer boot" ?
<sitter> Riddell: nmqt artifacts now have acc logs
<sitter>  /usr/include/KF5/NetworkManagerQt/networkmanagerqt/ipconfig.h:29:24: fatal error: nm-version.h: No such file or directory
<sitter> what the
<sitter> libnm-dev:amd64: /usr/include/libnm/nm-version.h
 * sitter wonders if libnm shouldn't be in the -I list
<yofel> uh, didn't the rebuild against the new NM fix that o.O?
<sitter> well
<sitter> well
<yofel> right ^^
<sitter> Riddell broke it while fixing it
<yofel> lol
<sitter> I think I even told him to watch out
<sitter> [Dienstag, 01. September 2015] [16:28:47 CEST] <sitter> and don't forget to update the -dev Depends to libnm-dev
<sitter> Riddell: "update" is not the same as "remove" :P
 * sitter diffs against master
<soee> ahoneybun: what is going on with your system that you can't boot ?
<ahoneybun> soee: idk I updated during the show yesteryday and then took it out later to a non booting system
<ahoneybun> I can get to tty sometimes when I boot from the recovery mode
<ahoneybun> I think something to do with UUID
<ahoneybun> idk tbh
<ahoneybun> anyway g2g to work bbl
<sitter>   Uploading networkmanager-qt_5.13.0-0ubuntu6.dsc: done.
<sitter> Riddell: ^ should fix ACC
<yofel> ahoneybun: you have nvidia right?
<yofel> I had a X segfault with 355.06 yesterday, had to prime-select intel to get anything working
<soee> ahoneybun: maybe something similar i had
<yofel> didn't try 355.11 yet
<ahoneybun> mmm
<soee> yofel: don't boot to sddm usualy
<yofel> soee: I had a X segmentation fault when it tried to start sddm
<soee> ahoneybun: check .Xauthority user and group
<ahoneybun> it had dr something permissons
<ahoneybun> but I have to go really
<ahoneybun> yofel: yea nvidia
<soee> yofel: yup after this latest nvidia update it seems liek it doesn't work anymore on my laptop when using nvidia profile
<soee> on intel profile all works  fine
<yofel> right
<soee> but .. i think if i switch profile from nviodia-settings and relogin nvidia is used
<soee> reboot makes it fail 
<yofel> interesting, I'll try that here later
<yofel> actually
<yofel> mamarley: did you guys hit something like ^
<mamarley> yofel: Huh?
<yofel> mamarley: X segfault with nvidia 355.06 on optimus
<yofel> intel works
<soee> 355.11 i think
<soee> previous worked fine 
<yofel> I still had 355.06 when it happened
<yofel> so maybe it's not the driver...
<soee> :/
<soee> sddm ?
<soee> there was some update in last days
<mamarley> It is likely a problem with the driver itself; I don't see how mis-packaging it could cause a segfault like that.
<yofel> probably something in the driver or something related
<yofel> was just curious if you had heard about it
<mamarley> Nope, this is the first time.  My recommendation would be to make a post at https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/board/98/linux/, maybe aaronp will help you out. :)
<yofel> thanks
<soee> yofel: ahoneybun said that switching to intel helped him also
<yofel> :/
<soee> so we have the problem with nvidia confirmed in 3 user now
<Riddell> clivejo: still no e-mail, can you send them by some other means?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 https://goo.gl/KFMF4F | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.1_wily.html
<soee> why 5.4.1 so quickly ?
<Riddell> just the way the weeks landed
<soee> is there some changlog available ?
<Riddell> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.4.0-5.4.1-changelog.php
<clivejo> Riddell: Im having big problems at the moment
<clivejo> plasma-shell is refusing to work for me
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> it seems to throw a whobbley everytime I click the Kickoff button to open the full page menu 
<clivejo> and I cant fix it now cause Im about to go out the door
<BluesKaj> cli the full page menu froze my desktop toyally had to use RESUB to get out of it, then I removed plasma-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and re-installed them because the fancy full screen kicker doesn't work 
<BluesKaj> phooey
<BluesKaj> I'm reluctant to try the full screen launcher agin in case it still isn't fixed even after several large upgrades since
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.0-5-g11883b9 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/MuonToolbar.qml
<pursuivant> Use the correct icon for the application menu
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/11883b994d90300be535e8c4d69bee11e66f73ab
<sitter_> Riddell: I am out. won't be around tomorrow. next week randa so limited availability I suppose. keep an eye on KCI plz. kthxbai
<sitter_> also if sgclark can make enough time I think I'll try to come up with a jenkins driven release workflow next week
<sitter_> i.e. eliminate the upload automation and handle all that thru jenkins
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.0-27-g09a944e * Aleix Pol:  (3 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Merge branch 'Plasma/5.4'
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/09a944e34e2f1ad0cf6fe2a9a71b3fc513e2a8e3
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.0-28-g720c49d * Aleix Pol: notifier (2 files)
<pursuivant> Delay updates notification
<pursuivant> No need to automatically show the notification, we delay it 3' so that we
<pursuivant> can avoid peak moments in the system, such as boot or frequent internet
<pursuivant> connection drops.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/720c49df7640d701840ba55b46613683f6fc1205
<soee> Riddell: safe to remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/12265032/ ?
<soee> Plasma 5.4.1 ready for tests http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.1_wily.html ?
<ronnoc> Having constant crash issues in a fully-updated Beta install to metal. I've installed every Plasma-related dbg package I could find, to no avail. Anything I can do to help get this properly reported? or should I test 5.4.1 before even trying?
<soee> what crash ?
<ronnoc> Just generic Plasma crashes saying Plasma closed unexpectidly. Can't get a backtrace though all dbg symbols are installed.
<ronnoc> it self-restarts nearly every time, it's jsut annoying, obviously. Happens about every 5-10 mins.
<soee> never seen such problem :/
<snele> ronnoc: it works fine for me too
<snele> and i have proposed and all staging ppas enables (they should brake something ;) )
<ronnoc> I just want to help get it reported properly. It's a purely stock, fresh install. And yes, you're living on the edge snele :)
<snele> ronnoc: for me dolphin crashes from time to time 
<snele> ronnoc: but never had plasma crash
<soee> Riddell: plasma 5.4.1 tested, smooth upgrade.
<ronnoc> Mine says Plasmashell segfault :/
<snele> ronnoc: maybe its time for clean (re)install? at one moment my wily installation was so broken that i had to reinstall. now it works great
<ronnoc> snele: maybe, but this install was a few hours ago. Though as you likely know, there were a LOT of updates since the beta was finalized. 
 * ronnoc wonders if it's related to the new Intel kernel drivers...
<mamarley> I have had kdeinit crash a number of times, which dumps me back out to SDDM.  It always happens after I unlock the system.
<clivejo> soee: have you a link to the Plasma 5.4.1 changelog? 
<soee> clivejo: chekc history, Riddell posten it ealier today :)
<clivejo> soee: I cant, I wasnt logged in earlier when this was posted
<soee> and i'm on different machine :D
<ronnoc> Just happened again "Executable: plasmashell PID: 2498 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 9/3/15 14:22:02" :/
<soee> and i don't remember the link :(
<clivejo> had problems with plasma and had to sort out a car
<clivejo> did Riddell get my email with tar attached
<genii> I'm pretty sure he said something like email was not working
<snele> ronnoc: if that is your test partition/system, enable proposed and maybe stagging ppas to see if that helps
<snele> i don't know if 5.4.1 realise is in proposed or in staging
<snele> but i got it and it works good
<snele> :)
<ronnoc> It's aproduction machine, but tonight I can re-install on a spare drive and enable those for testing.
<ronnoc> snele: That's good to hear :)
<snele> ronnoc: i have boring and rock stable 14.04 as main system and one partition for testing/playing :)))
<snele> but 15.10 work so well for me I'll probably switch to plasma 5 in october
<snele> no crashes at all (exept kwin crash but i fixed it, it was nvidia related)
<yofel> clivejo: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.4.0-5.4.1-changelog.php
<ahoneybun> mmm we need someone handling the Kubuntu user group on Linkenin
<ahoneybun> they need some answers
<ahoneybun> on our future
<soee> oh interesting, now after updates i have the same situation as ronnoc mentioned
<soee> every ~10 min plasmashell crashes and restarts
<ronnoc> soee: You'll likely find that the longer you're loggin in, the rate will accellerate 
<ronnoc> until at some point it's incapable of restarting
<soee> yeah just second tome crash
<clivejo> soee: on plasma 5.4.1?
<soee> i doubt it's related to plasma 5.4.1
<soee> more likely to pim
<soee> ronnoc: info form Plasma devels by looking at my stack trace: "that's a crash in the intel i65 mesa driver"
<soee> back, plasma just died :)
<clivejo> again?
<soee> yes, i tried  to disable compositor for sullscreen windows ;)
<soee> but now since the crash all is fine
<soee> yofel: now it is impossible to switch to nvidia provile through nvidia-settings :/
<soee> meh, command line switch also doesn't work :<
<blaze> oh crap, where did all akonadi resources go?
<blaze> are you testing anything before upgrade?
<blaze> worst distro ever
<yofel> what a bug report...
<soee> :D
<soee> worst distro but this one was the best user ever :D
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I guess I should upgrade the wily box
<valorie> on the Worst Distro Ever
<yofel> XD
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 https://goo.gl/KFMF4F | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.1_wily.html
<soee> valorie: some strange crashes today
<valorie> well, I don't have proposed and such enabled
<soee> nor do i
<ronnoc> I'm still getting them. Are you soee?
<soee> ronnoc: not since ~40 min but i did relogin 2 or 3 times ahen trying to activate nvidia :)
<ronnoc> hmm
<soee> ronnoc: maybe it is related to some part of plasma we are using and doing something with it
<valorie> so how did you induce the crashes?
<valorie> all good here so far
<soee> valorie: no idea plasmashell just crashed and restarted itself right away twice for me before
<valorie> wow
<soee> 3 time it died when i was playgin with compositor settings 
<valorie> ok, watching the podcast interviews on it
<soee> podcast interviews ?
<ahoneybun> so setting the intel card seems to fix the issue soee
<ronnoc> ahoneybun: can you elaborate?
<soee> ahoneybun: yes, but i can't switch now to nvidia :D
<valorie> soee: see the podcast channel
<valorie> that little laptop does have intel, but I did nothing special
<ahoneybun> ronnoc: something that soee, yofel and I have in common, NVIDIA+Intel cards
<ahoneybun> soee: mmm odd
<valorie> simplicy rulez
<soee> weee plasma crashed :)
<yofel> "We are sorry, plasma closed unexpectedly"
<ronnoc> ok was hoping for something that could lead me to the cause of my chronic crashes :/
<yofel> and I didn't even update yet
<valorie> huh
 * ahoneybun needs to reboot in a few
<soee> ;D
<yofel> WTF
<yofel> #6  0x00007f002696fc3c in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so
<soee> looks liek Plasma 5 has fancy AI and it communicate with all devices and crahes it randomly :)
 * ronnoc is uninstalling Intel firmware to see if that helps
<ronnoc> brb
<snele> hmmm seems that plasma is rock stable for me. but i have proposed and staging enabled, and I am on nvidia 
<soee> i need someone on Plasma 5.4.0 to test one thing
<ronnoc> soee: I can try if my machine stays up long enough
<soee> ronnoc: just check in dolphin if it shows icon for .sql files
<valorie> excellent here....
 * ahoneybun reboots and grabs food ;)
<ahoneybun> mm rebooted just fine
<soee> wee crash :)
 * ahoneybun wonders when we will not have 2 volume things lol
<soee> remove kmix :)
<yofel> ok, so that update is... "fun"
<yofel> nvidia is still broken, that's for sure
<yofel> also my kwallet is broken, meaning I couldn't connect to the WiFi as plasma-nm couldn't provide a password
<valorie> well, I think now that it is raining, I'll go buy a new backup instead of working in the yard
<valorie> so I can update this box
<yofel> oh, and plasma didn't save my session this time
<yofel> so much for that
<soee> hmm, Kontact has this welcom popup "Did you know .. ?" but it is just empty and clicking previous / next changes nothing :)
<soee> wee plasmashell crash .. :)
<yofel> do you also have intel in the trace?
<yofel> funny enough kmail still works for me
<soee> yofel: i closed this crash window .. my first crash today was http://paste.ubuntu.com/12265705/ 
<soee> and info on plasma channel: <_kdepepo> soee, that's a crash in the intel i65 mesa driver
<yofel> soee: install xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg
<yofel> that's the same trace I had earlier
<yofel> sadly retracing after installing that didn't work
<soee> ok i have it installed
<yofel> now this feels like an old-school ubuntu dev release again
<yofel> until beta1 everything works fine, then hell breaks loose XD
<soee> :D
<yofel> this is what I get with nvidia http://paste.ubuntu.com/12266942/
<yofel> dang, I forgot to run nvidia-bug-report.sh
<soee> :/
<yofel> well, on the positive side, this is perfectly reproducable -.-
<soee> bu this is 100% nvidia driver issue ?
<yofel> probably... the only other parts in that trace are libc6 (probably not...), and X (well, this is X, but it works with intel)
<snele> soee: yofel: I have nvidia in desktop pc and it is rock stable. I believe it is optimus issue(you guys have laptops right?)
<soee> yup
<yofel> yep
<yofel> it's still nvidia_drv.so that crashes though..
<yofel> I guess I could try 352 again..
<snele> yofel: are problems with optimus+ssdm fixed yet? I am going to buy new laptop soon and I am scared to buy optimus laptop :)
<snele> but like them the best :)
<yofel> until yesterday, I didn't really have issues with optimus..
<yofel> soee: also install libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg
<yofel> here's my full plasma trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/12267093/
<soee> yofel: installed
<soee> hihi NVIDIA 355.11 Driver Stabilizes The Series With Full OpenGL For EGL :)
<soee> ... Stabilizes
<yofel> riiiiiight
 * yofel filed lp 1492037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492037 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault in brw_meta_fast_clear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492037
<soee> i confirmed it though have to wait for crash to have some trace
<ximion> Riddell et al. : I made a package for the AppStream metadata generated at appstream.kubuntu.co.uk, which installs the data for the "main" and "universe" archive components
<ximion> you can get the thing from https://launchpad.net/~ximion/+archive/ubuntu/packagekit/+sourcepub/5368271/+listing-archive-extra and test it
<ximion> to reach the archive, it will need a sponsor though ;-)
<ximion> oh, and it required the appstream package to be available in at least version 0.8.3, so the data can be read correctly
<yofel> we'll need a FFE for that then, we only have 0.5
<ScottK> Will you?
<ScottK> Considering the current version is broken with the upstream data, isn't it just a bug fix?
<yofel> hm, good point
<yofel> can we still do a sync from unstable? that has 0.8.3-2
<ximion> yofel: appstream-glib is at 0.5
<yofel> will still need a sponsor, I have no upload rights for that
<ximion> that version can't read the data as well, but upstream also doesn't have a fix for that yet - and it's not very relevant for KDE :D
<yofel> oh, I checked -util
<yofel> -index is 0.8.2
<ximion> so the Debian developer dashboard is correct ^^
<ximion> ScottK: the current version is broken with the *downstream* / distro data ;-) - upstream works well
<ximion> although I would also consider this to be a bugfix
<ximion> especially since the new release doesn't bring many invasive new features
<ximion> (not a single change which could break ABI, only the name of a cli tool has changed)
<ronnoc> yofel: I'm getting (what I beleive to be) the same constant Plasmashell segfauts but I do not have anything nvidia on this desktop.
<yofel> ronnoc: please pastebin the trace when you get it
<yofel> ronnoc: the plasma crash is from the intel mesa dri lib from what I see
<ronnoc> yofel: that would appear to be the case - my graphics is an onboard 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<ronnoc> I should be getting one momentarilly 
<yofel> ronnoc: make sure you have libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg installed
<ronnoc> ok
<valorie> what's the command again to upgrade this box to vivid?
<valorie> sudo do-release-devel-upgrade ?
<valorie> or is there a kubuntu special version
<valorie> got it
<ahoneybun> do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> yep, that's what I used
<valorie> it's now in the midst of it
<valorie> and I'm out ripping out the hated groundcover
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-04
<ronnoc> yofel: paste output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12269712/
<to10fcm> hey guys, i updated to 15.10 development branch and now krunner and the kde menu crash when i search for certain things, but not always
<to10fcm> filed this report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352245
<ubottu> KDE bug 352245 in general "Crash While Searching In KDE" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun> mmm I can't seem to do that
<ahoneybun> krunner has been working perfect for me
<ahoneybun> I'll reboot in a min and test fresh as I applied some updates today
<to10fcm> doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade says i'm all the way up to date
<to10fcm> dpkg --configure -a shows no problems, everything is cool there
<to10fcm> apt-get autoremove is clean too, i've already done that
<to10fcm> i'm basically where the repo says i should be.. yet i'm experiencing these crashes
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<valorie> after a restart, Wily is running super
<valorie> two volume widgets, but that is known
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pong on Telegram
<lordievader> Good morning
<soee> good news, while installing Atom a lot of backages have been removed on my work machine, but aftert that dist-upgrade & kubuntu-desktop install i have fully working Wily without any dependency probelms etc.
<soee> Riddell: wil you push Plasma 5.4.1 to archive ?
<Riddell> soee: next tuesday I will
<Riddell> until then please test
<Riddell> !testers  | plasma in staging
<ubottu> plasma in staging: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> thelionroars: ^^
<vip> vivid?
<yofel> wily
<soee> aah nex tuseday :D, Riddell i tested it yesterday on my laptop, works fine.
<soee> i will install it now on my work machine
<yofel> soee: no crashes anymore?
<vip> soo, gotta upgrade?
<yofel> although, those are mesa/qt5, not plasma
<soee> yofel: on laptop not sure, here on my work machine (PC) i just upgraded and had one crash when switching and activating application dashboard
<soee> yes Plasma 5.4.1 shouldn't have anything to do with those massive crashes on my laptop
<soee> yofel: also on this PC nvidia 352 driver works fine
<yofel> k
<soee> so teh problem is related to optimus tech, nvidia-prime etc
<soee> Riddell: why plasma-desktop package on the status list has orange bg ?
<Riddell> soee: packagekit too old :( please poke mvo about it
<soee> :)
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> hi Riddell
<Riddell> clivejo: did you get anywhere with calligra?
<clivejo> havent looked at it to be honest
<clivejo> Riddell: did you get my email yet?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, I don't think that's going to appear now
<clivejo> lets try again
<Riddell> clivejo: yay got it now
<clivejo> strange
<clivejo> maybe kontact was having a bad day
<clivejo> Riddell: was I on the right track at all?
<mparillo> Now that WIly is on 5.4, is anybody else seeing this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ChALkeR> Could you at lest replace http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/featured-image-repeat-x.png, please?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: ^
<soee> mparillo: someone mentioned that such file weas missing or something
<clivejo> what you mean replace it?
<ChALkeR> It makes my eyes bleed =)
<mparillo> Thanks soee. It might have been me a week ago ;-)
<ChALkeR> clivejo: Replace it with a new wallpaper or with the fixed old one
<ChALkeR> http://oserv.org/files/kde/wallpaper-vibrant/desktopWallpaper-vibrant-1.3-kvermette.splitnoise.svg.out.x4.optipng.advdef/images/2560x1600.png — this has the same width, you could cut the same rectangle out of there
<ChALkeR> Btw, I am not sure where did you take that from.
<clivejo> are you looking at http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/ which was the demo WIP, or the actual kubuntu.org website which went live few days ago?
<ChALkeR> actual
<Riddell> clivejo: you didn't get as far as changing the build-depends, I tidied it up here but seems like it still fails to build https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ChALkeR> The original file didn't look _that_ bad.
<ChALkeR> Ah.
<ChALkeR> You made it into a 8-bit colormap.
<ChALkeR> featured-image-repeat-x.png: PNG image data, 2560 x 500, 8-bit colormap, non-interlaced
<ChALkeR> That's where all the artifacts are from.
<soee> mparillo: im sure it wasnt you :)
<soee> valorie: maybe or someone else
<ChALkeR> It's strange.
<ChALkeR> When I convert the image to 8-bit with pngquant, the result is much better than what you have there.
<ChALkeR> Though still not good.
<clivejo> I think I heard someone talking about a git hub project for the website theme
<clivejo> maybe make the suggestion there?
<clivejo> https://github.com/ovidiub13/KubuntuAdverticaLightChild/issues
<clivejo> ChALkeR: can you provide the image of how you would like to see it?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin and ahoneybun will be here later, I can pass your suggestion on?
<ChALkeR> clivejo: http://oserv.org/bugs/kubuntu.org/
<ChALkeR> Compare them.
<ChALkeR> orig is your current file.
<ChALkeR> 8bit doesn't look good imo, but it's clearly better than what you have now
<ChALkeR> best is 4 times heavier but looks good
<ChALkeR> clivejo: Actually, there is one more thing to note there, wait a moment.
<soee> Riddell: tested 5.4.1 on my work machine also, +1 for it
<soee> can someone take a look @ #kubutnu and the problem danielle31 reports ?
<soee> #kubuntu
<ChALkeR> clivejo: check out the «nonoise» variant.
<ChALkeR> clivejo: Compare http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/featured-image-repeat-x.png and file:///home/chalker/Documents/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D1%8B/kde/wallpapers/desktopWallpaper-vibrant-1.3-kvermette.splitnoise.svg.out.x4.optipng.advdef/test/featured-image-repeat-x.nonoise.png
<ChALkeR> owow, sorry =)
<ChALkeR> clivejo: Compare http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/featured-image-repeat-x.png and http://oserv.org/bugs/kubuntu.org/featured-image-repeat-x.nonoise.png
<ChALkeR> The latter is only 23% heavier.
<ChALkeR> It still has slight banding, and it's solvable, but I do not have enough time to do that right now.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ChALkeR> ovidiu-florin: ↑↑
<ChALkeR> clivejo: That repo above doesn't contain the images.
<ChALkeR> But ok, filed a issue.
<ovidiu-florin> ChALkeR: hey
<ovidiu-florin> I've replaced the image with a cropped version of what you provided (the big one)
<ovidiu-florin> if it's not good enough, please open an issue on the them github, and I'll solve it after work
<ChALkeR> ovidiu-florin: Why the cropping?
<ChALkeR> It's getting repeated on x on my monitor. The 2560 image was fine, I think.
<ChALkeR> ovidiu-florin: Could you use http://oserv.org/bugs/kubuntu.org/featured-image-repeat-x.nonoise.png for now?
<ChALkeR> It's in fact smaller than the current cropped one.
<ChALkeR> I have opened an issue.
<ovidiu-florin> ChALkeR: done
<ChALkeR> ovidiu-florin: Thanks =)
<ChALkeR> ovidiu-florin: When you will have time, for the title page it would make sense to split that in two images: the front and the back.
<clivejo> ChALkeR: you have a good eye for detail
<ChALkeR> clivejo: It was hard not to notice, http://oserv.org/bugs/kubuntu.org/featured-image-repeat-x.orig.png is the original version
<clivejo> didnt bother me :/
<ChALkeR> Might depend on the monitor, not sure.
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<ChALkeR> ovidiu-florin: To allow updating them separately.
<ovidiu-florin> ChALkeR: are you a designer or a web developer?
<ChALkeR> web developer
<ChALkeR> I am not a designer.
<ovidiu-florin> back end or front end?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: does that theme support submenus?  and can "The Kubuntu Team" be put under the Community menu item as a sub?
<ChALkeR> ovidiu-florin: Both.
<ronnoc> yofel: Did you get my crash output from last night? If so was it helpful? 
<yofel> ronnoc: interestingly your crash is also from brw_clear(), but from a different point...
<yofel> probably best if you file another bug like I did with bug 1492037
<ubottu> bug 1492037 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault in brw_meta_fast_clear" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492037
<yofel> and follow the same instructions to report on the freedesktop bugzilla
<ronnoc> ok will do
<ronnoc> I also noticed that the crash rate is way higher with any king of graphic application running.
<ronnoc> *kind
<ovidiu-florin> it might, but submenus are a terrible idea
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> :/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: oh it was pointed out the t-shirts shop isn't linked from the new site
<Riddell> and since they just donated us $100 we should add it back :)
<soee> yofel: have you seen last comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1492037 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492037 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault in brw_meta_fast_clear" [Critical,Incomplete]
<yofel> yes, I'll do that in the evening
<d_ed> ronnoc: ovidiu-florin: the bug wtih brw_clear is already reported upstream 
<yofel> d_ed: you don't by chance have the bug #?
<d_ed> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86281
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 86281 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "brw_meta_fast_clear (brw=brw@entry=0x7fffd4097a08, fb=fb@entry=0x7fffd40fa900, buffers=buffers@entry=2, partial_clear=partial_clear@entry=false)" [Critical,Reopened]
<yofel> <3
<d_ed> there's a workaround distros should have all put in : https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2015-August/000088.html
<d_ed> that was sent to kde-distro-packagers, I dunno if you're on that
<ronnoc> Well it definately slipped by someone lol. How fast can the workaround get in?
<yofel> uh no, I'm on kde-packagers and release-team
<yofel> subscribed
<yofel> oh, that's the issue with SNA
<yofel> now I remember
<ronnoc> yofel: would it still do any good to file a bug in my case? Or are we pretty covered there?
<yofel> ronnoc: maybe check if your next trace shows the exact same crash... but I think you're seeing the same issue
 * ronnoc lets plasma die so as to not be bothered with crash notices...continues to <alt><tab> between apps...
<ronnoc> yofel: AFAICT they are always pretty simmilar, so I'll let it be but ping me if I can help further.
<doko> sitter, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1474539 (not Python specific)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1474539 in shiboken (Ubuntu Wily) "FTBFS with Python 3.5" [High,New]
<sitter> doko: that kubuntu-driver-manager FTBFS doesn't seem valid anymore. I certainly can't find a refernece to KF5IconThemes in any cmake package anyway
<doko> sitter, ok
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please confirm: System settings -> shortcuts -> Global shortcuts -> components: Kwin component is missing
<ovidiu-florin> I run vivid with backports
<soee> it is in Plasma 5.4.1
<yofel> yeah, there for me in 5.4.1
<yofel> anyone else can't connect to wifi with 5.4.1?
<yofel> If I edit my network settings I get a notification telling me "no agents available to get secrets for <ssid>"
<yofel> stange enough, kmail and owncloud seem to be able to get their passwords...
<soee> i would test it yofel but it looke liek my pasword is gone and i shoudl find it to be able to connect wifi
<soee> on moment, if i find it i'll test connection
<doko> sitter, still ftbfs, https://launchpad.net/~pythoneers/+archive/ubuntu/py35asdefault/+sourcepub/5160710/+listing-archive-extra
<yofel> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lKF5::IconThemes
<yofel> uh... is double-colon even valid syntax here?
<soee> yofel: i'm connected
<yofel> strange...
<clivejo> does anyone use ring SIP client?
<valorie> awright folks, off for most of the Labor Day weekend
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-05
<ahoneybun> hola pelople
<ahoneybun> *people
<ejat> hi
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12279275/
<ejat> is it safe to remove those 24 packages ?
<ahoneybun> ejat: so your on 15.10?
<ejat> ahoneybun: yup
<ejat> i am 
<ahoneybun> should be, I think those are from KDE4/Plasma 4
<ejat> \0/ finally 
<ahoneybun> *think*
<ahoneybun> that or new packages replace them
<ahoneybun> or not needed
<ejat> opss
<ejat> i just type U 
<ejat> Yes
<ejat> *
<ejat> hopefully ok 
<ejat> after upgrade i should remove the ppa?
<ahoneybun> ppa?
<ejat> staging-plasma ppa
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> yofel: double colon means a cmake package was not resolved so it thinks it is a lib name
<sitter> Can't look into it today tho
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> another annoyance, plasama 5.3 has dropped xembed-based system tray support according some reports, so the system tray doesn't show/link some icons like my irc client, konversation, and the workaround is so clunky it's not worth the bother. I hope there's a substitute in the works soon.
<maxyz> That's fixed in plasma 5.4, afaik
<soee> after severla minuts working on Wily i'm getting kicked to sddm :>
<BluesKaj> soee, did you upgrade to the new kernel yet?
<BluesKaj> 4.2.0-7-generic
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Good that you mention it, I almost missed it.
<lordievader> Time to reboot.
<clivejo> what do you guys think about the Mycroft kickstart project?
<soee_> ding ding: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=intel-plasma-5-driver-crash
<clivejo> oupps
<clivejo> well at least you know the cause now soee_ !
<soee_> so this is why  many of us had this problems recently
<clivejo> looks like it :/
<soee_> Riddell: there is aptch mentioned https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86281 - can we have it in ubutnu/kubuntu (patch: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~ickle/mesa/commit/?h=brw-batch&id=e2a696a4cd93c2dbe445243de48ed478fbdb8009)?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 86281 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "brw_meta_fast_clear (brw=brw@entry=0x7fffd4097a08, fb=fb@entry=0x7fffd40fa900, buffers=buffers@entry=2, partial_clear=partial_clear@entry=false)" [Critical,Reopened]
<soee_> BluesKaj: i just installled new Kernel, will reboot now
<soee> back
<clivejo> o/
<clivejo> soee: where is the patch?
<soee> oh lord .. now something completelt wrong :/
<soee> i had some glitches on screen etc. seems to be gone after i tried to change some settings in compositor
<soee> each day this system has more and more issues :(
<soee> clivejo: i posted link to patch i my message
<soee> plsma crash .. :/
<clivejo> the patch needs to go upstream really
<clivejo> have you tried downgrading mesa?
<soee> if we run muon and try to open software properties list and enter wrong root password, muon freezes
<soee> clivejo: no i didn't
<clivejo> soee: I think this is the same bug in LP - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1492037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492037 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault in brw_meta_fast_clear" [Critical,Triaged]
<soee> plasma crash ..
<soee> clivejo: yes this one yofel repported and is conformed by me
<clivejo> yofel reported it
<yofel> yes, that's the same issue. And yes, upstream has a workaround. Now we have to wait for the X team to actually do something
<yofel> there is no higher importancy on launchpad than critical..
<clivejo> uber critical?
<yofel> hm, true, file a wishlist bug for that ;P
<clivejo> yofel: could you not package up from git with the patch included into your PPA?
<yofel> I could but I'm busy right now.. ask me again monday evening or so
<clivejo> can I build it if I dont have an Intel GPU?
<yofel> sure
<yofel> you just won't be able to test it
<clivejo> maybe soee could do the honours
<soee> clivejo: yeah, sure.
<soee> yofel: all nvidia driver versions are broken atm. ?
<clivejo> my nvidia is working fine :/.
<yofel> soee: I didn't manage to try something other than 355
<yofel> clivejo: driver version?
<soee> yofel: i did try 352, also 346 after disabling community ppa
<soee> and can't activate nvidia profile :/
<soee> clivejo: are you on optimus ?
<yofel> ok, so probably not nvidia... but what else would break it o.O
<clivejo> nope
<soee> so yes this si only related to users with intel + nvidia
<soee> brb
<soee> heh relogin and already plasma crash:(
<soee> sudo prime-select nvidia
<soee> Info: the current alternatives in use are: ['mesa', 'mesa']
<soee> Info: selecting nvidia-352 for the nvidia profile
<soee> update-alternatives: użycie /usr/lib/nvidia-352/ld.so.conf jako dostarczającego /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf (x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf) w trybie ręcznym
<soee> update-alternatives: użycie /usr/lib/nvidia-352/alt_ld.so.conf jako dostarczającego /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf (i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf) w trybie ręcznym
<soee> this is strange, it looks like it activate nvidia profile but after relogin/reboot mesa is in use
<yofel> weird, I can select nvidia here. But all that happens is that my screen turns off as X crashes
<soee> system settings also quits when i try to enter Display & Monitor settings
<soee> and plasma just died totaly :/
<sitter> #ubuntu-x soee
<clivejo> nvidia-340 driver
<soee> this is sad .. just 2 days ago i bough Company Of Heroes 2 to enjoy it on Linux and now i can't play due to nvidia driver problem :D
 * soee thinks is cursed ..
<clivejo> downgrade to 15.04 ?
<ronnoc> soee: I'm downgrading due to the Intel bug yofel and I are having. When fixed, I'll continue testing 15.10 on a separate partition and switch over when stable.
<ronnoc> which is a shame - 15.10 looks so good ;)
<clivejo> doesnt look, it is good :P
<ronnoc> indeed. hmm usb creator looks like it's not installed by default. I wonder why?
<yofel> enjoy fiddling around with it until it actually produces a working image
<yofel> (I did succeed with usb-creator-gtk at least)
<ronnoc> well that's encouraging...sorta
<ronnoc> yofel: I'll burn the image to dvd as a backup, and when done let you know if sub-creator-kde got the job done or not. unless you know that your problems are knwn issues atm? Then I'll just go straight to the dvd route.
 * ronnoc asks any readers to ignore horribad spelling encountered in the above sentence...
<soee> last time i tried usb creator it didn't work 
<soee> i used some tool on windows
<yofel> unetbootin is in the archive if you need it
<ronnoc> I used usb creator from 15.04 to make the 15.10 image and it worked just fine
<soee> oh no wait .. i did install vivid than upgraded to 15.10 :D
<sitter> USB creator
<sitter> Another python success story
<soee> ;-)
 * ronnoc detects a slight hint (read: massive amount of) sarcasm in sitter's comment...
<ronnoc> I'll be back after downgrade
<soee> ~.`
<mparillo> And I just missed sitter's comment.
<ximion> Riddel: you changed SDDM to start on VT-7 instead of VT-1
<ximion> the message to that change reads:
<ximion> maybe this will fix switching vt when installing packages and integration with ubiquity-dm?
<ximion> so, did it fix anything? otherwise, moving sddm back to vt-1 might be worth a try, at least on Debian
<yofel> I can only say that things feel less broken, so in general, until lightdm also switches to vt1, I would rather have sddm on the same vt
<soee> i have pllied the fix that is mentioned for this crashes and it seems they are gone
<soee> yofel: for you also driver manager kcm does not list any versions now ?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-06
<ahoneybun> mmm
<ahoneybun> I can't login
<ahoneybun> SDDM just sits there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> is someone can reproduce and confrm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352341
<ubottu> KDE bug 352341 in activities "Activity that application is forced to be used on is not selected" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> Riddell: ye broke cantor its red now
 * sitter shakes fist
<soee> sitter: can ou test one thing on Wily ?
<sitter> I am not on wily
<sitter> soee: what's the test though?
<sgclark> I am on Wily
<soee> sitter: i'm not sure if it is only here but when running Muon and from its settings i try to open Software properties Settings and andter wrong password it freezes
<soee> sgclark: ^
<soee> *and enter
<sitter> define freeze
<sitter> because aleix fixed a bug there
<sgclark> don't enter wrong passsword? lol. I can try and reproduce tho
<soee> ;D
<sitter> also, does it work with the right password? :P
<soee> sitter: yes with valid password it works :)
<sitter> odd
<sgclark> yup, confirmed
<soee> ok so i shudl report it as a bug right ?
<sgclark> yeah
<sitter> sgclark: can you try a master build plz
<soee> sgclark: if you have 2 minutes, you coudl also test and confirm (comment) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352341
<ubottu> KDE bug 352341 in activities "Activity that application is forced to be used on is not selected" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> we definitely made this work all around
<sgclark> sitter: sure, internet is spotty though. could be a bit haha
<sgclark> soee: sure thing
<sitter> I've got 50 more minutes of free wifi :P
<sgclark> nice, my phone is dead and they had no sims...
<soee> sitter: maybe you know -> [11:43] <soee> what component should i mark if i want to report bug for activity wallpaper ?
<sitter> plasmashell/general
<sgclark> afk for lunch
<sitter> but I think there is a wallpaper component in plasmashell
<soee> ok if someone want to test and confirm: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352345
<ubottu> KDE bug 352345 in general "Quick activity switch makes it use wrong wallpaper" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> iv added video here so you can see it in "action"
<soee> sitter: so with muon bug report i'll wait till sgclark can check it on master build
<BluesKaj> hiya folks
<yofel> oh, this is fun.
<yofel> double click on the window decoration doesn't maximize windows anymore. instead it drags the window on mousedown
<soee> yofel: this happens from time to time to various users
<soee> i had it in vivid
<soee> heh yofel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVmfXWPnDUw
<soee> i rememebr back them after reinstalling the problem was gone
<soee> i think it is related to some configuration parameter or settings, but i have no idea what it is
<BluesKaj> soee,  do you know of any tutorials/ how to's about "activities", I've been looking, but haven't had much luck.
<soee> BluesKaj: but there is nothing hard here
<soee> you create activities liek VD, you can switch them using meta+tab or create shortcut for each
<soee> you can bind/force application to selected activity so this app will start/load only there
<BluesKaj> trying to link VDs to differnt activities , but I have no idea how
<soee> you can set custom wallpaper for each activity but there is small bug (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352345)
<ubottu> KDE bug 352345 in general "Quick activity switch makes it use wrong wallpaper" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> i'm not sure if you can link VD to activity
<soee> there is only option to Remember current VD for activity
<BluesKaj> soee, I haven't had that problem so much as saving the sessions. I'd like to keep the activities as defaults 
<soee> keep as default ?
<BluesKaj> to load like icons in a launcher sort of thing
<soee> i'm not sure if i understand
<soee> you can show only icons that are loaded on current activity if this is what you want
<soee> *icons of apps loaded on given activity
<BluesKaj> yeah I'v e got that figured out, but why just icons , they don't do anything since they don't link to their respective apps 
<BluesKaj> in the activities section , IO don't mean in the panel
<ahoneybun> soee: having issues with sddm freezing?
<soee_> ahoneybun: nope, atm. i have only probel with nvidia-prime (cant activate nvidia profile)
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> my desktop has only Nvidia and I can't get past sddm
<ahoneybun> just freezes when I put the pass in
<soee_> what driver version ?
<soee_> also did you tried removing propriety ?
<ahoneybun> I don;t remember how to remove the nonfree driver, and I've added that ppa for a more recent nonfree driver and nothing
<soee_> ahoneybun: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* 
<soee_> ?
<ahoneybun> I'll tr
<ahoneybun> *try
<soee_> to remove this graphics-driver ppa:
<soee_> sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<ahoneybun> so remove the ppa then the normal driver? soee_
<soee_> you can just purge driver, ppa can stay i think if you want to keep it
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> seems to not be a driver issue...
<ahoneybun> I had the 352 so I''m installing the 355 driver for the hell of it
<ahoneybun> I'm just fresh installin
<ahoneybun> and blaming ubuntu-sdk
<ahoneybun> soee_: the new sddm update fixes something in nvidia prime
<Darkwing> Anyone have an up to date packaging guide?
<sgclark> Not really, we really need to get one going...
<Darkwing> I'm 3.5 years out from the last time I built a package...
<Darkwing> I'm starting to want to get back into things... figured I could help somewhere
<sgclark> always need packagers
<ahoneybun> I put some common commands together
<ahoneybun> nice to see you around sgclark
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging
<Darkwing> thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yep
<sgclark> ahoneybun: been traveling, no internet till now
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ok was just saying :)
<ahoneybun> sgclark: http://192.254.78.155/index.html
<sgclark> ahoneybun: oh nice!
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> http://192.254.78.155/docs/installation.html#install-process
<sgclark> I was thinking.. we should sometime put together some packaging tutorials. Like a Q&A format.
<sgclark> at some point
<sgclark> time of course permitting
<ahoneybun> for sure 
<BluesKaj> KB shortcuts for activities don't seem to work on plasma 5.4, any reports ?
<BluesKaj> the meta+tab keys work fine for scrolling thru the separate activities I setup, so it's not entirely broken in KB mapping
<soee_> BluesKaj: KB shortcuts ?
<BluesKaj> keyboard shortcuts in system settings>desktop behaviour>activities, soee_
<soee_> whats wrong with them >
<BluesKaj> nothing happens
<soee_> huh ?
<BluesKaj> they don't switch
<soee_> they for wor me, i have customshortcut for each activity
<soee_> ALT + 1, ALT +2, ALT + 3
<soee_> *they work for me
<soee_> brb
<soee_> back
<BluesKaj> guess ctl plus a letter key doesn't work then
<soee_> maybe they conflicts with some other shortcut ?
<BluesKaj> altho that's used as an example in the gui
<soee_> *conflict
<BluesKaj> if it conflicts a popup asking to reassign hows
<BluesKaj> shows
<soee_> and than you can bind them as you want ?
<BluesKaj> i have them set and they're acceptred , but the key combos don't switch activities
<BluesKaj> I'll try alt plus 
<soee_> last guess - maybe your layout is a bit different
<soee_> but yeah, try different combination
<BluesKaj> nope , doesn't work either
<soee_> n what Plasma version ?
<BluesKaj> 5.4
<soee_> straaange :/
<BluesKaj> the meta plus tab ket scrolls thru the activities tho
<BluesKaj> Wily here
<soee_> my shortcuts works fine http://wstaw.org/m/2015/09/06/snapshot20.png
<vip> maybe this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341959
<ubottu> KDE bug 341959 in general "kwin shortcuts don't work when using meta + shift + <number>" [Normal,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> soee_, http://imagebin.ca/v/2EkHqXqw1hXI
<BluesKaj> not using shift
<soee_> strange i dont have his extra tab or shortcut to create acivity fromt here
<soee_> *there
<ahoneybun> they hell
<ahoneybun> *the
<BluesKaj> the wallpapers get mixed up as well, they don't use the assigned 
<soee_> BluesKaj:  i reported this already https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352345
<ubottu> KDE bug 352345 in general "Quick activity switch makes it use wrong wallpaper" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> ok soee_ , still in beta so all these problems aren't too serious since meta+tab works well enough
<soee_> meta + tab is fine if you  have 2 activities, but imo for 3 and more direct shortcuts are needed ;)
<BluesKaj> I have 6 activities 
<BluesKaj> I'll probly populate them with a few more apps on each, when figure out what fits where to make it more efficient
<soee_> valorie: ping
<BluesKaj> anyway BBQ awaits ... later folks, take care
<ahoneybun> soee_: don't feed the troll
<soee_> can't we ban him ?
<clivejo> who is the troll?
<soee_> some dude on telegram 
<ahoneybun> I've kicked him soee_ 
<ahoneybun> but something keeps inviting him back it
<ahoneybun> *in
<soee_> yeah thats why im pinging valorie aybe she has some admin rights
<clivejo> whats he saying?
<ahoneybun> does she?
<soee_> i don't know but someone has t be onwer of such channel right ?
<soee_> i liek ne ktorrent icon :)
<soee_> yofel: remind me, did you post a bug about this nvidia problem ?
<yofel> soee_: no, I've had barely any time the last couple days. I'll do it tomorrow evening
<soee_> yofel: ok ping me with link to it than please
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-05
<nIRV_> greatings; are there any Qt5 package maintainer online ATM? 
<nIRV_> err, make that greetings.
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: what do you need? :)
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: (not a package maintainer, just asking the question would make it easier to get an answer :) )
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: thanks for the quick reply; I'd like to get an assessement of whether I can cultivate some hope the following issue (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1620173) will be addressed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620173 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt5 5.6 regression: conversion from QVariant to QString is broken" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> Mirv: ^^^^
<nIRV_> it's a qt5 (5.5.x, 5.6.x) regression which is fixed in Qt5 5.7, and it's affecting a project I'm involved in (QGIS). We're hoping Ubuntu's package could have the Qt patch applied.
<tsimonq2> could you link to the Qt patch?\
<nIRV_> tsimonq2, http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/patch/src/corelib/tools/qlocale.h?id=726fed0d67013cbfac7921d3d4613ca83406fb0f
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: do you have experience working with Debian packaging?
<tsimonq2> I could walk you through attaching a debdiff to the bug report so the fix is quicker :)
<nIRV_> tsimonq2, I unfortunatelly don't have experience in creating debdiff; how involving is that process when starting from scratch? :)
<tsimonq2> fairly simple if you know basic terminology :)
<tsimonq2> what system are you on right now?
<tsimonq2> (as in Linux distro and version)
<nIRV_> 16.10
<nIRV_> ubuntu
<tsimonq2> oh great, that makes things really simple :)
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: would the fix need to be in 16.04 as well?
<tsimonq2> (they use 5.5)
<tsimonq2> I guess so, the bug report says it was introduced in 5.5, am I correct?
<nIRV_> tsimonq2, ideally, although I'd focus on 5.6 ATM 
<nIRV_> yep
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: nIRV_: thanks for the bug report, sure it can be fixed. I just published a long prepared qtbase update to yakkety, this one can go in once I get the current one transitioned to release pocket
<tsimonq2> Mirv: where can we grab that source? I'd be much easier if the debdiff could be created against that to avoid fuzz
<nIRV_> Mirv: that'd be great; it's a pretty nasty regression.
<tsimonq2> is it in proposed?
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: in the meantime, do you have an SSH key I can grab real quick?
<nIRV_> I do not
<tsimonq2> would you like to generate one and if so, do you know how?
<tsimonq2> I'd be able to show you on a VPS I have
<tsimonq2> well wait no
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> I don't have GPG keys generated :/
<Mirv> tsimonq2: in proposed yes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu3~3 , although the packaging itself (where the patch will be added) is at http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/log/?h=ubuntu - doing a debdiff however would be useful in the sense that it's known if the patch applies
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I was going to walk him through dgetting it, then using quilt to make a patch
<Mirv> if the patch applies as is (taken from 5.7) to our 5.6.1, then it's not a problem. if there's some rebasing needed, then it'd need some work.
<Mirv> tsimonq2: sounds good!
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: ok, so pop open a terminal, make a working directory, and cd into it please
<nIRV_> Mirv, I'm hoping it applies as is (relatively small; http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/patch/src/corelib/tools/qlocale.h?id=726fed0d67013cbfac7921d3d4613ca83406fb0f)
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: done
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: run dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/qtbase-opensource-src_5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu3~3.dsc
<tsimonq2> this'll download everything that's needed
<tsimonq2> Mirv: debian/changelog entry or will you handle that when it gets into Yakkety?
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: downloading ... I'm behind a bad internet connection, ETA is 30min.
<tsimonq2> yeah it's a big package :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @yofel, 👍
<nIRV_> tsimonq2, done
<tsimonq2> cool :)
<tsimonq2> so could you get me the output of ls ?
<tsimonq2> (I want to know if it extracted it for you or not)
<nIRV_> qtbase-opensource-src_5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu3~3.debian.tar.xz  qtbase-opensource-src_5.6.1+dfsg.orig.tar.xz  qtbase-opensource-src_5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu3~3.dsc
<nIRV_> it did not
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> extract both the tars
<tsimonq2> the orig tar will give you a dir
<tsimonq2> the debian tar will give you a debian dir
<nIRV_> done
<tsimonq2> move the debian dir into the dir created by the orig tar
<tsimonq2> (if that makes sense)
<nIRV_> ☑
<tsimonq2> cd into that dir
<tsimonq2> now we get to the good part :)
<tsimonq2> is the quilt package installed?
<nIRV_> it is now
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> so I assume you don't use quilt for anything else?
<nIRV_> yeah, I'm not familiar with quilt
<tsimonq2> ok one sec here
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: put this in ~/.quiltrc : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23135947/
<nIRV_> ok
<tsimonq2> so now it's time to apply the patch
<tsimonq2>  src/corelib/kernel/qvariant.cpp                    | 21 ++----
<tsimonq2>  src/corelib/tools/qlocale.cpp                      | 21 +++++-
<tsimonq2>  src/corelib/tools/qlocale.h                        |  4 ++
<tsimonq2>  src/corelib/tools/qlocale.qdoc                     | 17 +++++
<tsimonq2>  src/corelib/tools/qlocale_tools.cpp                | 30 +++++---
<tsimonq2>  src/corelib/tools/qlocale_tools_p.h                |  4 +-
<tsimonq2>  tests/auto/corelib/kernel/qvariant/qvariant.pro    |  5 +-
<tsimonq2>  .../auto/corelib/kernel/qvariant/tst_qvariant.cpp  | 51 ++++++++++---
<tsimonq2>  tests/auto/corelib/tools/qlocale/test/test.pro     |  4 ++
<tsimonq2>  tests/auto/corelib/tools/qlocale/tst_qlocale.cpp   | 83 +++++++++++++++-------
<tsimonq2>  10 files changed, 173 insertions(+), 67 deletions(-)
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: first, run quilt new NAME-OF-PATCH.diff
<tsimonq2> be creative, figure out a name :)
<nIRV_> Patch QT5-FIX-QVARIANT-CONVERSION is now on top
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: next, run quilt add src/corelib/kernel/qvariant.cpp src/corelib/tools/qlocale.cpp (etc.)
<tsimonq2> this is so it knows what the initial state of the file was
<tsimonq2> was? is? *shrug* :)
<nIRV_> done
<tsimonq2> so according to the edited portion on http://stackoverflow.com/a/3418499 you should be able to download the git patch and use the patch command to apply it
<tsimonq2> (not sure, haven't tried it)
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: let me know if that works
<nIRV_> tsimonq2, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23135972/
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: then it's a matter of looking at each of the rejects and applying them manually
<nIRV_> tsimonq2, those rejects, why are they not applying?
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: could you get me a pastebin of src/corelib/tools/qlocale.cpp.rej please?
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23135982/
<tsimonq2> so now it's time to look around
<tsimonq2> in src/corelib/tools/qlocale.cpp is there  the following line?
<tsimonq2> if (form == DFDecimal) // optimize for numbers smaller than 512k
<nIRV_> there is
<tsimonq2> then manually apply the diff :)
<tsimonq2> -    if (form == DFDecimal) // optimize for numbers smaller than 512k
<tsimonq2> +    if (precision == QLocale::FloatingPointShortest)
<tsimonq2> +        bufSize += DoubleMaxSignificant;
<tsimonq2> +    else if (form == DFDecimal) // optimize for numbers between -512k and 512k
<nIRV_> however, there is no int bufSize = 1; line; searching qlocale.cpp for bufSize returns nothing
<tsimonq2> it's all in the rejects file
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: well it might be in different spots :)
<tsimonq2> rmember, Qt 5.6.1 =/ Qt 5.7
<tsimonq2> things might have changed
<tsimonq2> so we have to accomodate for those changes :)
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: right; so, basically, looking at qlocale.cpp (v5.7) reveals that the function we're trying to patch, doubleToString, has significantly changed, more than what the patch modifies.
<tsimonq2> so then figure out how to correctly apply the diff in a way that works :)
<tsimonq2> this is the tricky part
<tsimonq2> Mirv might be able to help in some cases if you get stuck nIRV_ :)
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: how's it going?
<nIRV_> well, I think I've established that the patch I was referring to is effectively part 2, part 1 being this one: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/104737/32//ALL,unified
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> well then I showed you the process :)
<tsimonq2> if you want to just start fresh, cd .. and rm -rf the directory, then re-extract
<tsimonq2> nIRV_: which I'd recommend :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Switching to the Telegram bridge
<nIRV_> how could I get the .patch from this link: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/104737/
<nIRV_> ok, got it: https://codereview.qt-project.org/gitweb?p=qt/qtbase.git;a=patch;h=8c2ca33073f20e1fe552bd8b5f663aec5b8a634d;hp=84042523f272c1d30247e9329eea21036ff793f4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh OK cool :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was wondering
<nIRV_> tsimonq2, for files that are newly added by a patch, do I include those in quilt add too?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes I believe so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Try it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ahhhhh shoot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wait
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You have to add everything before you apply the diff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You did that right?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (if not just redo, no big deal)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ahhhhh yes that's what I told you to do earlier, all good :l
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> nIRV_: so what's going on?
<nIRV_> ok, I'll have to defer to higher authorities here, who actually know what they are doing ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I had to double check
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: well, the new patch I realized was needed first applies, mostly :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok cool :)
<nIRV_> oh don't read me wrong, I'm quite happy this identified another piece that's needed, that'll save the devs some time, and increase the propability we'll see ubuntu 16.10 shipping with a fixed QVariant double to string conversion :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So what now?
<nIRV_> it also identified two additional QT-BUGs that this pair of patch would fix, all around double to string conversion.
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: Mirv: the ubuntu qt team takes over? :)
<Mamarok> morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nice! :)
<Mamarok> Kubuntu session at Akademy 2016 about to start, follow meeting notes here: https://notes.kde.org/p/KubuntuAkademy2016
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: thanks for the time you took walking me through this.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> nIRV: could you stick around for a day or two to make sure everything is good to go?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No problem :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> nIRV: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's if you ever need to know how to do this again :)
<nIRV_> tsimonq2: right, I'm definitively more than willing to help out if anything more is needed from me;
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cool 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright it's 3 am and I need some sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Have a nice day mIRV_ :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<nIRV_> 3PM here, we're on opposite sides of earth it seems
<nIRV_> cheers
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol o/
<clivejo-berlin> howdyy folks
<yofel> well that's not working
<yofel> next try
<yofel> nah, needs fixing
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @tsimonq2 please get in here: https://trello.com/c/f3ax0qf7/192-write-simple-tool-to-check-all-branches-for-patch-policy-compliance
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me wakes up
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why, what's up?
<Mamarok> hi tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so we can all colaborate
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> on Kubuntu tasks
<clivejo-berlin> ninja stuffz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I meant to join the board
<Mamarok> we are cleaning up Trello right now, you might want to look at it evolving in RT :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do you have a trello account?
<clivejo-berlin> we want to add you to trello
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Argh so no good sleep for me tonight :/ :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fine fine
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Creating a Trello account now
<clivejo-berlin> no no, whenever you have time
<clivejo-berlin> we are just sorting stuff out
<clivejo-berlin> and thought you might be interested in some of the jobs-cards
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK wth
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Confusing thing
<clivejo-berlin> yup :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://trello.com/tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can y'all just add me to things so I can at least try to sleep? :P
<clivejo-berlin> yup
<clivejo-berlin> get some sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good night then :P o/
<clivejo-berlin> sweet dreams
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *mutes notifications*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Clive :)
<clivejo-bearlin> o/ ximion_
<ximion_> heya
<clivejo-bearlin> now I know who you are !
<jimarvan> and I am BACK
<jimarvan> boy did I need those 3 weeks :)
<jimarvan> how is everyone?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> we're cleaning up Trello right now
<santa_> good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> morning santa_
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know I missed it
<soee_> can someone kick this dude on #kubuntu ?
<soee_> and ban for good
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> +1
<yofel> soee_: my network is unstable, please call ops in #kubuntu
<soee_> yofel: how ?
<soee_> what is the telegram invitation link url ?
<clivejo-bearlin> mparillo: whats the status of kubuntu wire?
<mparillo> I have not posted to the wire recently. I personally think posting any good news (including something available for testing) is a good thing, but not everybody seems to agree.
<clivejo-bearlin> wire.kubuntu.org seems to be dead
<clivejo-bearlin> has JR turned it off?
<mparillo> If he did intentionally, I suppose he would have posted something here or to the mailing list. If so, I missed it. Perhaps as KDE has been moving around some of the neon infrastructure, something was lost?
<clivejo-bearlin> Im not sure
<clivejo-bearlin> we just trying to figure it out what happened to it
<mparillo> I do not know, but if it is restored, and if the consensus is that my postings helped, I would be happy to resume.
<clivejo-bearlin> how did you post to wire?
<mparillo> There is an admin URL (http://wire.kubuntu.org/wp-admin/). I know JR can give a password.
<clivejo-bearlin> can you still access it?
<mparillo> Not today. The last time I tried before today was probably early summer.
<clivejo-bearlin> I cant seem to connect either
<clivejo-bearlin> seems to be dead
<mparillo> I wonder if somebody accidentally moved a server, changing its IP address, and not updating the DNS record?
<mparillo> Or was it deliberately killed?
<clivejo-bearlin> dunno
<clivejo-bearlin> thats what Im trying to determine
<mparillo> Is the consensus that we want to resuscitate it? If so, I think the first query would go to JR. 
<blaze> yakkety is such a pain in the axe
<blaze> everything still depends on gnupg1, yet the gnupg-agent is version 2
<blaze> arrggh
 * clivejo-bearlin nods
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Morning o/
<yofel_> hey o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How are you today yofel_ ?
<yofel> Mostly ok, but not feeling too good. So I'm on my way back home now, just said goodbye to the others an hour ago. Now sitting in the train
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Aww :(
<yofel> Now leaving feels real :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How far is your home from the conference site?
<yofel> 5h train ride (conference was in Berlin, I live in Stuttgart)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ahh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So that means you won't be going back?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or will you?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> No
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Aww OK :(
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> yofel feel lucky you do not have screaming kids (and no free seat to change...) for 6 hours like I did on Saturday
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> see ya in the evening guys! ciao! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How can I be added to edit on this Trello thing...? @yofel Clifford @ahoneybun @Sick_Rimmit
<ahoneybun> by being on the team
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How do I do that?
<ahoneybun> someone has to do it
<ahoneybun> you can't
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well then add me Mr. Admin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> confirm your email for trello at some point
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> What were the tasks we wanted to assign to @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, You wanted to assign stuff to me? As in give me more work? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sure! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> * misses Yofel*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Clifford, Get to say hi to Daniel Holbach yet? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Create a Package search
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://trello.com/c/ye9mKiuy/199-create-a-package-search
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Look
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie nice nick :D
<acheronuk> I vaguely recall it was ditched
<acheronuk> kubuntu wire ^^
 * ahoneybun is on Ubuntu Unity
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Eew :P
<ahoneybun> I like it quite a lot
<ahoneybun> mm trying to build blaze's new ubiquity will be hard on this system without those deps
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 there's nothing wrong with Unity
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nice the new daily has favorites fixed!
<acheronuk> I saw the favourites were there. Not sure how that happened
<mamarley> Wasn't somebody here working on qtwebengine packages?  Did that ever make it into Yakkety?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Slowly getting into Debian first
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  Thanks for letting me know, and thanks for the work! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Np :)
<acheronuk> it's in KCI for YY, but not the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And the one in KCI needs an update...
<acheronuk> probably. I took the latest one on could find for 5.7, but could be newer now 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Who fixed the favourites?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Brad Pitt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, ?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Kickoff favourites
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Maybe it was just an artifact of the undefined singularity that's preseeding plasma configs?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Are you drunk?!!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I might be just crazy, I'm chatting with Clifford the big red dog!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> No. Just tired of watching the landscape pass by me...
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> And celebrating lag..
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6rRyWaME/file_345.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> *drool*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/C4SBkKHs/file_347.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Omnomnom
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie is that...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/q3TAdEnm/file_330.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We miss our HiPPO :(
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Jaysus I'm blind!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie testing
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @ahoneybun what sort of error messages does blaze's Ubiquity throw when you are tying to build it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The issue is not building it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its not starting as it can't find the ui anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It has to be the changes were made to it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've not looked at it yet tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm on Unity with my laptop so
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-06
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie @acheronuk 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Expect me to be offline a lot in the next weekish. Surgery on Friday, I need to catch up on sleep, and of course school. There's a small chance I'll be online during my lunch period at school, but there's also a good amount of non-Kubuntu work I need to make progress on in the next week that I've not done (Lubuntu stuff etc.). I'm not forgetting you guys, I just need a week (or maybe longer if there's complications from surgery
<IrcsomeBot> or take a half a week to just get things together. This is really where school starts to get hard, and I want the next week to be able to cope.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't be afraid to ping if you need me to do anything specific, but I have a backlog, so it might be a delayed response time. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> No stress, @tsimonq2 ! Rest and recover
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jimarvan> good morning!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yofel @yofel and @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie what's the current state of the KDevelop 5 packaging?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We added it to KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Both xx and yy are showing green
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Meant to ask Phil if we could setup an auto copying to a separate PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ie setup a kdevelop unstable PPA and auto copy the kdevelop tree into it on successful build
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> So people like yourself who want latest kdevelop can add that PPA and not be affected by other unstable stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Hm... that's possible alright, we have jobs to copy packages to the -ci/daily already. So adding another job for said kdevelop ppa should be doable.
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> You could make a PPA on the kdevelop team on LP for that
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> which I just see I'm the owner of... let me fix that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What have I done!
<jimarvan> ? :D
<clivejo_bearlin> allo
<clivejo_bearlin> hi jimarvan 
<clivejo_bearlin> where you been?
<clivejo_bearlin> ive libertated chicken heads laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Just read back that message Simon.  No worries at all. Stuff you have done the last few weeks has been invaluable
<clivejo_bearlin> hi ircsomebot
<clivejo_bearlin> aka acheronuk aka Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Afternoon  clive :)
<clivejo_bearlin> how are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Better. Had a slight bug the last few days. Not bad bad, but gets you down a bit and makes you turn off somewhat
<clivejo_bearlin> not been feeling great myself
<clivejo_bearlin> and missing our HiPPO
<acheronuk> Who is the Hippo? I must have missed that reference.
<BluesKaj> sort of like the Walrus ?
<acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2mLAajm7ZY
<clivejo_bearlin> Highest person of Prestige in the Organisation
<clivejo_bearlin> or maybe it was opinion
<clivejo_bearlin> which I think is yofel
<clivejo_bearlin> so hes our HiPPO
<acheronuk> Ahhh!
<clivejo_bearlin> hows Qt coming along?
<clivejo_bearlin> been out of the loop for a while
<clivejo_bearlin> Simon added it to KCI?
<clivejo_bearlin> did it break much?
<clivejo_bearlin> the list above is empty
<acheronuk> Qt 5.7 you mean?
 * clivejo_bearlin nods
<acheronuk> surprisingly little
<acheronuk> I uploaded a new pyqt5 so that it didn't break too much, but one it shaked down it was not bad at all
<acheronuk> clivejo_bearlin: Not sure if he finished it for Xenial, as I had a grumpy moment when the YY version broke my KCI VM, I and I doubted the wisdom of Qt 5.7 yey 
<acheronuk> Grrr. Not a great typing day. 
<clivejo_bearlin> how did it break your YY ?
<acheronuk> black screen and plasma not loading after sddm. even starting plasma in terminal did not work, and no sensible error message.
<clivejo_bearlin> thats odd
<acheronuk> but rolling back the VM and updating from an earlier snapshot got it working
<acheronuk> I was just a bit annoyed until that worked, as I had taken quite some trouble to get KCI into a semi-installable state
<acheronuk> I put it down to plasma oddness. It still has issues on some upgrades, so there you go
<clivejo_bearlin> would sddm need built on Qt5.7?
<clivejo_bearlin> no change build from source
<acheronuk> I don't *think* so. It's the plasma deps that need the rebuild IIRC, which is why it sometimes wants to get removed on the QT bump
<acheronuk> I am updating my KCI VM now
<clivejo_bearlin> didnt KCI rebuild everything on Qt5.7?
<acheronuk> not sddm for YY
<acheronuk> not job for that http://kci.pangea.pub/view/yakkety%20FIX/search/?q=sddm
<clivejo_bearlin> I meant the plasma stuffz
<acheronuk> yes, that all rebuilt on YY. 
<clivejo_bearlin> had the entire stack build on Qt5.7 when you upgraded?
<acheronuk> clivejo_bearlin: yes, that was what was odd.
<clivejo_bearlin> mmmm
<acheronuk> as said, a roll back to a cleaner snapshot sorted it. so just random oddness I guess
<clivejo_bearlin> have you retried since?
<acheronuk> I just am
<clivejo_bearlin> any chance you could add unstable PPA to one of your PPA's and rebuild sddm on it and see if thats the issue
<clivejo_bearlin> only if you have time 
<acheronuk> -> http://i.imgur.com/y8uszFO.jpg
<acheronuk> as said, it's fine now, so I don't think it needs a rebuild
<clivejo_bearlin> oh its working now?
<acheronuk> [16:23] <acheronuk> but rolling back the VM and updating from an earlier snapshot got it working
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo_bearlin> oh sorry, miss understood
<acheronuk> I think it was just some plasma oddness
<clivejo_bearlin> is PIM working in it?
<acheronuk> kmail and korganiser/kontact start
<acheronuk> I don't use them really, so can't say more than that
<acheronuk> I guess now the KDE-PIM repo has split, that way not last long, as KCI needs those added
<clivejo_bearlin> I foresee huge issues there
<clivejo_bearlin> PIM want a user survey completed
<acheronuk> Going to be a pain for a bit, that is certain
<clivejo_bearlin> have you used wiki to learn at all?
<acheronuk> I've look briefly. At the physics and maths pages
<clivejo_bearlin> what are your thoughts?
<acheronuk> The idea is great, but strikes me as a good idea that may run out of steam like so many do
<clivejo_bearlin> dunno
<clivejo_bearlin> lot of work going on here
<clivejo_bearlin> and planning to implement KDE and Ubuntu Single Login to it
<acheronuk> If there is some commitment to it, then fantastic.
<clivejo_bearlin> seems to be
<clivejo_bearlin> Im considering getting an account and trying to get packaging docs on there
<acheronuk> Just so often you see these things, and 6 months later it's "What was that thing we tried?"
<acheronuk> we need docs somewhere
<clivejo_bearlin> yeah, I just dont know where is best
<clivejo_bearlin> but these guys are really pushing /gearing towards students
<soee_> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mesa-12.0.2-Released
<clivejo_bearlin> might be a nice way to get more eyes on it
<clivejo_bearlin> take the black magic away from it
<acheronuk> I would say the kde or ubuntu wiki, but neither are that great
<clivejo_bearlin> ubuntu one is a distaster
<clivejo_bearlin> kde I dont like the lay out
<clivejo_bearlin> wiki to learn is mediawiki and supports templates and formatting which properly done could have a nicer look and feel, also easier to navigate etc
<acheronuk> I saw the docs copied to the KDE one, and the formatting just did not work
<clivejo_bearlin> yeah i hate the formatting
<clivejo_bearlin> makes copying commnds from it very difficult
<acheronuk> well, lacking a better alternative, and that I want them somewhere as least, then maybe W2L as a stopgap
<clivejo_bearlin> also exporting tools for creating e-books
<clivejo_bearlin> although I havent any experience using that
<clivejo_bearlin> eak
<clivejo_bearlin> crowds of people!
<clivejo_bearlin> must be wrapping up
<clivejo_bearlin> LOL
<clivejo_bearlin> ovi and sitter having a staring contest
<acheronuk> I've used LaTeX in distant past, but not recently.
<acheronuk> As long as no power tools are in hand, it'll be fine :P
<clivejo_bearlin> how does that work?
<acheronuk> Document formatting language used a lot in science etc https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaTeX
<clivejo_bearlin> where is it stored
<acheronuk> It is (a) incredibly powerful and (b) a complete PITA
 * mamarley nags acheronuk about an underfull hbox.
<mamarley> ;)
<acheronuk> mamarley: huh?
<mamarley> It is a common error message from LaTeX that is rather meaningless and difficult to solve.
<acheronuk> Oh. yes.
<acheronuk> My PhD supervisor tried to make me use it, but I never really got on with it
<clivejo_bearlin> what you do masters in?
<acheronuk> Physics
<clivejo_bearlin> acheronuk: remind me next week to look at kube
<acheronuk> This? https://github.com/KDE/kube
<blaze> ahem
<blaze> when the apps gonna get pushed into the archive?
<clivejo_bearlin> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kube.git
<acheronuk> blaze: when we get a feature freeze exemption for them I guess
<clivejo_bearlin> and convince someone to upload them
<clivejo_bearlin> but yes we need to open a FFe for them
<acheronuk> took so long to get the new QT 5.6 and plasma into YY that apps became a bit of a casualty
<mamarley> It would also be nice to have Plasma 5.7.4 if possible. :)
<clivejo_bearlin> it sure would
<blaze> well, talking about Plasma, is it possible to apply some patches at least before release happens?
<acheronuk> not sure if we can do point changes this close to release?
<acheronuk> blaze: what specifically?
<clivejo_bearlin> if it fixes a bug, yes open a bug report and submit a patch 
<blaze> acheronuk: for example https://phabricator.kde.org/D2613
<clivejo_bearlin> is it fixed in 5.7.4?
<blaze> it's very annoying bug
<blaze> not fixed til now
<clivejo_bearlin> can you submit a merge request into the kubuntu_yakkety_archive for it?
<blaze> not sure if I can, not sure if I know how to do this :)
<clivejo_bearlin> best way is to find a patch and kinda copy it
<clivejo_bearlin> for the correct formatting
<clivejo_bearlin> blaze: you know how to use quilt to patch our packaging?
<blaze> clivejo_bearlin: I did patched this package in my ppa, you can grab patch from there
<acheronuk> So https://launchpadlibrarian.net/281704746/plasma-workspace_4%3A5.7.2-0ubuntu1_4%3A5.7.2-0ubuntu2~ppa1.diff.gz
<blaze> acheronuk: yeah
<acheronuk> blaze: our packaging is here https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-workspace
<blaze> okay
<acheronuk> you could clone that, add your patch, push to your LP git space, and propose a merge
<blaze> got it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is how I got going on here more or less. :)
<clivejo_bearlin> sorry had to move
<clivejo_bearlin> did i miss anything?
<blaze> nothing of importance
<blaze> acheronuk: I see :)
<clivejo_bearlin> awww
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Just pointed blaze to our packaging so they can do a MP
<clivejo_bearlin> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Afternoon o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lunch time at school
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> What are you having?
<acheronuk> Evening :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I want to get my homework done now so I don't have to bother later
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sub sandw
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *sandwich
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I hate the placement of the enter key on this keyboard...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> All done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The milk is disgusting but the sub was great :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/R6rqSP0H/file_373.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok, Geometry homework time!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> Geometry! 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Great... 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No Geometry homework for me!  I'm not allowed to go to my locker and get my Geometry book.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<clivejo_bearlin> does anyone know where the entry point for contributing to Kubuntu documentation is? 
<clivejo_bearlin> ahoneybun: 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me kicks @ahoneybun
<acheronuk> Fat free chocolate milk? That is a crime!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ik...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's disgusting
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But it's all I have
<clivejo_bearlin> water!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've had the same milk every weekday for 5 years now 9 months out of the year, I'm sick of it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They don't give me water for free
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd have to find a drinking fountain
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or bubbler
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whatever you want to call i:Pt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *it :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I wish clivejo_bearlin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/V1Em61OX/file_375.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Too wet outside to go for a walk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (I can, I have open campus lunch, it's high school, remember? :P)
<soee_> ahoneybun: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/rocket-league-linux-download-rumble-update-september
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Finally!
<soee> plasmashell 200MB, amarok 420 MB ....
<ahoneybun> clivejo, if you know git: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> wiki stuff: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<blaze> acheronuk: should I update the changelog?
<blaze> i guess not
<ahoneybun> stop kicking me tsimonq2 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Do you have manual / guide on
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> How to contribute
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> As in what area to work on or what?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> If a newbie wanted to help, how do they get involved
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> A how to guide
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just send a PR with the changes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have a temp for how to make pages here: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/RST-Template.rst
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie to do what though, add translations, pages, fixes for grammar and typos?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No @ahoneybun I won't stop kicking you. Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> To contribute whatever they want
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> damn @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm sure what is missing to contribute tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, /me kicks @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> You mean the packaging docs clive?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> soee did you notice Saints Row IV is on Linux?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea if your talking about the packaging stuff its in there as well
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> @ahoneybun what kind of game is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> A fun one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It has a action full funny game
<clivejo_bearlin> im not a robot
<acheronuk> we know
<clivejo_bearlin> Im the crazy bottle man
<acheronuk> If you say so
<clivejo_bearlin> we cleaned up the venue of bottles and rubbish at the uni
<clivejo_bearlin> I collected a rucksack full of bottles and took them to a machine
<clivejo_bearlin> it spat them all back out at me
<clivejo_bearlin> stupid recycling system
<acheronuk> Doesn't sound very bright
<clivejo_bearlin> it wasnt
<tsimonq2> clivejo_bearlin: /nick clivejo_crazy_bottle_man
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> Berlin sounds odd
<clivejo_bearlin> it is
<clivejo_bearlin> theres bears everywhere
<tsimonq2> LOL
<clivejo_bearlin> the bears are on signs and in statues though!
<clivejo_bearlin> no wild bears wandering the streets
 * ahoneybun wonders why there is no right click in krunner
<ahoneybun> oh nice we have a new update icon too
 * tsimonq2 kicks ahoneybun 
 * ahoneybun reminds tsimonq2 that he can really kick him
<tsimonq2> hm?
<ahoneybun> we have a version issue with cpp and gcc-6-base
<ahoneybun> we need gcc-6-base-2ubuntu1 not 3ubuntu1
<ahoneybun> this daily image is bad mm
<tsimonq2> MMMMMM
<ahoneybun> I can't test the ubiquity fixes from blaze
<ahoneybun> gcc and cpp keep bumping heads
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-07
<mamarley> Mirv: It looks like the most recent qtbase-opensource-src upload in Yakkety causes Quassel to crash every time on startup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1620870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620870 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "After updating to qtbase-opensource-src 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu3~3, Quassel crashes every time on start" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> mamarley: and I tested like transmission and qtcreator... the problem is related to mitya57's patches backported from Qt 5.7, which solve a lot of problems (including the appmenu-qt5 caused problems) but apparently they are not yet problem free either
<tsdgeos> oh shit, konsole is now crashing on startup :S
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Tsdgeos what versions
<tsdgeos> yakkety
<tsdgeos> i think something new in qt landed with qtdbusmenu support that only crashes/happens if running konsole in unity
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: sounds another symptom of what was discussed here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/07/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t01:00
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: the backtrace looks different to me
<tsdgeos> but can be
<tsdgeos> also vlc crashing is not nice either
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Albert you reported that in akamedy channel?
<tsdgeos> i did ask Shawn that wrote the patches to be pinged for me, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Rik what has dropped in yy recently?
<tsdgeos> i did report it properly in launchpad
<tsdgeos> Shawn wrote the patches AFAIK
<tsdgeos> may be wrong
<acheronuk> clivejo: I saw the Qt updates at least
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ive no access to a system
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Who uploaded?
<acheronuk> xorg update I think and gcc as well?
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1620937 for the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620937 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "konsole crashes on startup since Qt update in yakkety" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> Mirv for the qt stuff I think. or a least some of it
<tsdgeos> yeah talked to him already
<mitya57> tsdgeos, that code is mine, looking
<tsdgeos> mitya57: oh ok, somehow i thought Shawn had been working on it
<tsdgeos> sorry for the confusion :)
<mitya57> Some part was written by Shawn, yes
<mitya57> But I was one who broke the Ubuntu package ;)
<mitya57> tsdgeos, this is on Unity, not Plasma, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8poaScgL/file_380.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Valorie in the mornings :p
<tsdgeos> mitya57: yes
<acheronuk> konsole is certainly fine in plasma here
<mitya57> Right, because Plasma has its own platform theme
<mitya57> On Unity the workaround will be using appmenu-qt5, until I fix the bug
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> doesn't work
<tsdgeos> already tried
<mitya57> tsdgeos, that sounds strange. Did you export QT_QPA_PLATFORM=appmenu-qt5?
<mitya57> Sorry, I meant QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=appmenu-qt5
<tsdgeos> i did
<tsdgeos> but obviously i did it wrong
<tsdgeos> since now it's working :D
<mitya57> tsdgeos, is it easy for you to test a patch?
<tsdgeos> mitya57: sure
<mitya57> tsdgeos, then please try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23145023/ (with QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME unset)
<tsdgeos> mitya57: ok, will take a while, qt takes time to compile :D
<mitya57> I just realized that my local Qt build is 5.7.1, not 5.6, so I'm not able to start Konsole with it
 * mitya57 compiles 5.6
<clivejo_bearlin> good morning kubuntu peeps
<lordievader> o/
<clivejo_bearlin> hi lordievader, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> Playing with powermanagement.
<clivejo_bearlin> eakk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Morning
<Vorap> Morning
<clivejo_bearlin> hi Vorap & Rik
<Vorap> Hey clivejo_bearlin
<clivejo_bearlin> how you guys doing?
<Vorap> I am fine, in school right now, and you?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The akademy morining looking interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Looks
<clivejo_bearlin> Im good
<clivejo_bearlin> Im outside
<clivejo_bearlin> not having a laptop cant really take part in the BoF's
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Shame
<clivejo_bearlin> so thought Id come online and annoy you guys
<clivejo_bearlin> robbed Grannies laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Going to fix that up?
<clivejo_bearlin> fix what?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Thought valorie had a spare you could sort to use for there
<clivejo_bearlin> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Must has misread
<clivejo_bearlin> Phil had a baby laptop
<clivejo_bearlin> bu he had to leave :(
<clivejo_bearlin> we miss him
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah. Big shame he could not stay. :/
<tsdgeos> mitya57: are you convinced it's the same bug? stacktraces are totally different
<tsdgeos> mitya57: and quassel works for me :D
<mitya57> tsdgeos, maybe the stacktraces are different, but my patch can fix the other bug too :)
<mitya57> tsdgeos, oh, you were right, I looked at the line number and they are different bugs
<mitya57> Unlinking
<clivejo_bearlin> did someone say that favourites are now working in YY daily?
<clivejo_bearlin> hi soee 
<soee> hiho
<clivejo_bearlin> mmmmm
<clivejo_bearlin> do I want to go see peacocks on an island
<clivejo_bearlin> discisions discisions
<clivejo_bearlin> ovidiu-florin: where are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @tsimonq2 do you want to do this ^ ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo_bearlin in room 17
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee_
<mparillo> clivejo_bearlin: Yes. I said that maybe three days ago when I saw (zsync) the first updates to the daily ISO in what might have been weeks. Then I got a new daily yesterday, and they were still there.
<soee_> rofl
<soee_> using Amarok to listen to radio stream - amarok uses ~ 450 MB
<soee_> using Clementine - it use ~ 60 MB ...
<tsdgeos> mitya57: it's better now, btu still crashes on exit
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23145460/
<tsdgeos> food!
<jimarvan> soee_: I guess amarok is dead s/w :(
<soee_> there was some new release planned i think
<blaze> acheronuk: ho
<blaze> *hi
<blaze> acheronuk: i did a merge propose, what next?
<mitya57> tsdgeos, thanks, looking further
<acheronuk> blaze: afternoon :)
<acheronuk> blaze: someone with more developer authority that me will have to review it. most of those are at KDE akademy in Berlin this week, or just back from it, so might take a little while at the moment
 * clifford dances
<blaze> :O
<blaze> okay :)
 * acheronuk wonders why clive is dancing
<clifford> felt like it
<acheronuk> apparently according to sitter today they have gone to the 'cockisland' https://akademy.kde.org/2016/daytrip
<clifford> yup
<clifford> to see the Peacocks
<clifford> sitter is just crude
<acheronuk> so it seems. lol
<clifford> we stayed at the uni to hack
<clifford> Ovi has been doing some trello stuff and chatting to KDE peeps
<clifford> does anyone know if there is a KF5 gui for firewall in Plasma 5 system settings?
<acheronuk> More constructive than harassing Peacocks
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> No. That's one of the trello cards we looked at
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> (UFW)
<clifford> yeah, hes been chatting some devs here and someone might look at doing that
<acheronuk> old one that must have been Qt4 I suppose
<clifford> yup
<clifford> needs porting to kf5
<clifford> blaze: is that something you might be interested in - https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ufw-kde.git
<acheronuk> you haven't by chance found someone who can fix the installer?
<clifford> blaze has been working on it
<clifford> but ovidiu-florin and i tried to build the source but there was errors
<clifford> then we got distracted elsewhere
<clifford> failing on the tests i think
<acheronuk> I keep thinking of looking, but honestly it looks like no fun!
<jimarvan> o/
<jimarvan> acheronuk: :)
<acheronuk> Hi jimarvan :D
<jimarvan> i heard about an installer issue
<jimarvan> :P
<jimarvan> hehe :D
<jimarvan> sorry man was away for 3 weeks on a beach
<acheronuk> lucky you!
<jimarvan> I really got to do at least the fix for the kubuntu installer :)
<jimarvan> are the guys around during the weekend?
<jimarvan> so I can start looking into it?
<clifford> blaze has been working on it
<jimarvan> ah awesome! :D
<acheronuk> blaze & ahoneybun have been trying
<jimarvan> hmm right now they deactivated the flash animation right?
<jimarvan> so if I can reproduce the same presentation using HTML5 should be easy to render it back in...
<jimarvan> definetely worths out a look :D
<blaze> clifford: I think it should work atm, but the packaging itself is very tricky
<jimarvan> really?
<acheronuk> the slideshow package was removed from the iso, yes
<jimarvan> ye i remember clive telling me about it
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> hehe I will free my weekend :P
<jimarvan> the installer of kubuntu has any other issues?
<jimarvan> works from windows etc?
<acheronuk> I vaguely recall some issue with some locales being mentioned the other day, but not sure if that was kubuntu or just a general ubiquity issue for YY?
<jimarvan> hmm ye i remember that too
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> question, when the 16.10 packaging will be locked?
<jimarvan> to see how much time I have to do some tweaking stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Final freeze is around final beta time
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> And to whoever asked about plasma 5.7.4, we can upload that at any time
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Bugfixes don't require ffe's
<acheronuk> mamarley I think
<jimarvan> awesome! thanks yofel! :D
<jimarvan> October 6th, plenty of time
<mamarley> yofel: acheronuk: Yep, that was me.  Sounds like a great idea! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Rewriting ubiquity needs an ffe though ^^
<jimarvan> :D
<acheronuk> and a fair bit of testing I presume
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Slideshow one could argue is a "bugfix"
<blaze> I tried to package ubiquity last weekend and failed utterly
<blaze> we need someone who usually does this stuff to help
<acheronuk> why did that fail? it's doesn't look the most intuitive thing to understand and build
<clivejo_bearlin> dunno what it was failing over
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> cyphermox_ or so might know who to ask. There is also #ubuntu-installer
<santa_> yofel: I still have 3 patches for apps 16.04.3 bit rotting in launchpad
<santa_> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde4libs/+merge/303245
<santa_> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/+merge/303187
<santa_> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libksane/+merge/302979
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> I know please ask someone else. Sorry
<santa_> clivejo_bearlin: ↑
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> I wont be doing much packaging for the time being
<clivejo_bearlin> Im currently away from my packaging environment
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> bbl
<acheronuk> I'm *hoping* I can get stuck into looking at some stuff that needs doing later this week and the weekend. 
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Only until coffee!
<acheronuk> clivejo_bearlin: done as requested
<clivejo_bearlin> all?
<acheronuk> those 3
<clivejo_bearlin> is that the reason for failure?
<acheronuk> the merge to unstable? I expect so. was just going to have a look
<clivejo_bearlin> missing dep
<clivejo_bearlin> kf5crash
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> stop breaking stuff people
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😜
<clivejo_bearlin> for you to fix !!
<clivejo_bearlin> ninja ovi
<acheronuk> KCI was getting too fixed anyway!
<jimarvan> :D
 * acheronuk goes to make a BIG pot of coffee
 * genii follows acheronuk to wherever the coffee is
 * jimarvan goes to make tea
<clivejo_bearlin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCgncn-1wCQ
<clivejo_bearlin> KDE Store announcement and talk ^
<acheronuk> cool. I'll watch that later
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> We're watching it now! Thanks to @ovidiuflorin
<marco-parillo> Has anybody tried to install today's YY image in a VM? I seemed to just get a flashing cursor on a black background.
<jimarvan> leaving office see ya later peeps!!! :D
<jimarvan> clivejo: thanks for the youtuble link, going to watch it afterwards :)
<ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Mmmmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Lasagna
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that's Garfield
<ahoneybun> clivejo, we need a picture for the Kubuntu Team page
<ahoneybun> you too tsimonq2 
<acheronuk> nearly forgot that
 * acheronuk yawns
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We should add acheronuk too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin not now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin ask me again in a month if I'm still alive and around :P
<acheronuk> lol. planing something dangerous?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Surgery
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't mind my nerves :P
<acheronuk> oh. didn't know. sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh :D :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun HEY YOU *kick*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu.org is really slow on mobile
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fix it :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So @tsimonq2 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Your both work on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I have an SVG for my hackergotchi that you can grab :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Most of the people on the page are not developers
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well that's a checklist item
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Add Clive as a developer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> B/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun fix it :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You can as well ;p
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I'm on mobile
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So nope
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Trello app!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No option to edit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aDx5LK8e/file_391.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lies just did it now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What about Rik?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ARJIU0GT/file_393.jpg Screenshot (Sep 7, 2016 4:22:44 PM)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I would like to add Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Stop that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I did not do that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Gc0Ijt3i/file_395.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun see what's wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Clive is next to me right now. He does *not* want his photo on the site Ovidiu does not either
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm fine with a photo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8Lk0Nspl/file_397.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Don't see what's wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, sgclack
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, It's sgclark
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not touching that one till I talk to her
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie @Valoriez I was joking I'll use the default Breeze icon for him and @ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If I end up on there, no picture for me either
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @ahoneybun you can leave my picture
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> It was a mistake from @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @ahoneybun add Clive with the kubuntu logo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes Rik is not a member but he's a ninja
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right @acheronuk?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Loo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Sticker, 218x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GaTIbSjJ/file_398.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I thought we need a woman here :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we do
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Everybody ping @Valoriez lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> What happened to Eve that showed up here some time ago?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @marcinsagol, *shrug*
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me breaks site
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *kick*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me whips @ahoneybun with a plastic chicken
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> this is getting really weird
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So say hi to @ovidiuflorin Mr. Site Breaker :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Nfat0nr2/file_399.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> /me watching Rambo First Blood than Saw III ... 🙈
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ruff ruff
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Wuff
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> 🐶
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Many performance fixes in Plasma 5.8. This one will be the best release so far
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RaD75rI5/file_400.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> https://media.giphy.com/media/jdYJZpwtkk9Ta/giphy.gif
<ahoneybun> so we have 5.7.3 or so in Xenial?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yofel was doing a tracker for the 5.7.x backports to check what breaks
<acheronuk> I lost track a bit on what the status of those was, but I think most things that broke as a result could be rebuilt or copied from elsewhere to fix
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @Valoriez @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie why am I the only ninja that's okay with getting a pic?!? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me kicks @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun update the site!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> never
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You could but a link to the ninjas lp page
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> RIGHT AARON? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Backports were missing translations and there was problem with discover-common
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun fix the site
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I had no information that those were fixed sine I last tested it on xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I will kick
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Once people are back from akademy etc need to get a few things like that sorted I think
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Fix the site
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me wonders if he should install a daily iso on his main machine
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Fix the site
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> stop
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Someone said daily was broken with a black screen again
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yesterday's one was not
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> a gcc and cpp issue though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, If you would fix the site I would stop bothering you :P
<IrcsomeBot> tsimonq2 was removed by: ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> immature I know
<tsimonq2> WTH
<ahoneybun> told ya ;p
<tsimonq2> no warning
<ahoneybun> "I will kick" is not one?
<tsimonq2> I need to access this channel from Telegram
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> I thought you meant you would kick back :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Last time I checked it was
<IrcsomeBot> tsimonq2 was added by: ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> oh I did
<ahoneybun> hard
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I didn't interpret it as one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If nothing silly happens to get in my way, I should have time to later in the week to do few test installs etc to see where things are
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun hamburger menu is misaligned
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/80h20Tul/file_402.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me whispers "fix the site"
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Are you serious?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 100^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *100%
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Even scrolling down
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qbdLw3xi/file_404.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> This is getting super annoying
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm warning you
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Dude
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm telling you what's wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I'm asking you to fix it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, It's you, not me.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fill out the trello
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can't just drop my everything to fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So stop repeating it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Can hardly notice it here
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> How does that relate to the team.page
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, You told me to...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me can't leave this group as it deletes it...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Move that to its own card under website feedback @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, OK as you say
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCgncn-1wCQ
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/yPqCcBTz/file_406.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Lol I win
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's not winning
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's being a huge pain in my
<keithzg> clivejo: 5.7.2 backport still need testing? Just got the final part necessary in at the office to boot up the new server for work, it's all ready to be used as a Kubuntu testbed while I wait for the *rest* of the parts to actually press it into office service :)
<keithzg> ...or maybe I'm not ready, since apparently I can't click "continue" on the "Preparing to Install Kubuntu" page from the 16.04.1 installer. Huh.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> To small partition/virtual disk?
<keithzg> I mean, I haven't gotten to the part where you actually even look at possible partitions . . .
<keithzg> This is just the page where you choose whether or not to download updates or install possibly proprietary bits.
<acheronuk> How big is the disk?
<keithzg> 120GB
<keithzg> Or if you mean the thumb drive it's running from, 8GB
<keithzg> It'd be pretty weird if the size of the disk meant that I couldn't get *to* the disk setup screen, though, no?
<acheronuk> Oddly, that is what ubiquity does. e.g. if you try to install on a VM with too small a disk, it will site there on it's initial screen with the buttons inactive. Odd way to code it!
<keithzg> Huh.
<keithzg> But it's not even the *initial* screen, I get to hit continue once before it stalls me.
<keithzg> That's probably it though, then, I must've forgotten something or not quite seated the cables right.
<acheronuk> People get it all the time trying to install on say virtualbox, and the default disk size for a ubuntu VM was set too small.
<acheronuk> not saying it is that, but it's the first thing I would investigate
<keithzg> Aha, well the damned angled SATA power cable definitely got pulled out when I closed the case apparently, so I bet that was indeed it.
<keithzg> Well damn, it was a good long run but I guess I finally have something bad to say personally about Ubiquity.
<keithzg> (although maybe I'm forgetting some rough patches in the mid/late 00's, heh)
<keithzg> Yup, that did the trick, thanks acheronuk and marcinsagol
<acheronuk> Not quite the bug I was thinking of then, but same symptom. i.e. no useful error message to tell you what is wrong!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-08
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie @yofel I'd like to get the Backports PPA updated with Plasma 5.7.4, Frameworks 5.25.0, and Applications 16.08.0 (if possible) next week(end) when I'm done getting things together. A few questions:
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  1. Do we have any technical limitations and if so what are they?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  2. How hard is it to update this PPA with all the latest releases now and in the future? Do we face anything challenging in doing so?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  3. What does the Updates PPA do and why is it not used for Xenial at the moment?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  4. If this sounds reasonable, who's willing to help? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> night all o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @tsimonq2 please stop trying to mess up Trello
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> If you don't stop, I'll ban you from the board
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You need to be more careful when working with it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Also, please be more considerate of other people
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Remember, we are all volunteers here, doing this for fun
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I'm not sure all of those Xenial backports are entirely realistic for the backports ppa over one weekend, or even perhaps 2. However, yes, I think we need to push on with better updates for that and upgrade testing to make it a smooth and good transition
<tsdgeos> mitya57: your dbusmenu patch is a bit confusing when run under unity7 though since now i get menus in the topbar *and* in the app window
<tsdgeos> double the menus, double the fun!
<tsdgeos> :D
<mitya57> tsdgeos, then you need also this: https://codereview.qt-project.org/170467 :)
<mitya57> Though my patch shouldn't have introduced that. Wasn't this already the case in Xenial?
<tsdgeos> no because i never used appmenu-qt5 for this speficic reason :D
<mitya57> OK. I hope to get both patches into the next upload. Testing / +1-ing on codereview appreciated, of course.
<tsdgeos> will try to test
<tsdgeos> tx for the pointer
<soee> hiho
<blaze> yay, gnupg 2.1 is now default one!
<blaze> I'm so happy
 * acheronuk wonders if that will break his gpg-agent
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, ...an example would be nice...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> ahoneybun: when is the KC voting suposed to end sept 12th? because I have seen another mail saying
<santa_>  The voting will go
<santa_> from that day till the 8th of Sept with the results being put out the next
<santa_> day (9th of Sept).
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes I know, it took a bit of time for me to find a way to get all the emails
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So I pushed it back a bit so people have time
<santa_> so its 12th
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep
<santa_> so I think I will send soon a doodle for the membership meeting covering dates from 15 to 22
<santa_> any objections?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 👍
<marco-parillo> I tried again with today's 64-bit daily ISO in a VM. I get a blank screen with a black breeze cursor, but nothing happens. I can <ctrl> <alt> <F1> to get a tty, and can login with kubuntu and an empty password and then sudo poweroff, so I guess the OS loads but not Plasma. Can anybody try to duplicate with today's image in a VM? Ideally VMware?
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: can only try in VirtualBox. just zysncing
<marco-parillo> TY
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: It boots to a live session here rather than the welcome session with it's what do you want to do page, which is what it did before. You briefly see the welcome/intro session start, but it seems to crash out and go to a TTY. But plasma obviously restarts as you can switch back to TTY7 to find the full live session which must have spawned in the background
<acheronuk> I guess in different VM methods, you might get it go a different way
<acheronuk> clivejo: just testing the YY daily, and yes, the favourites in kicker are indeed back
<marco-parillo> TY. So it might be a VMware problem. I actually prefer it goes straight to the live session, which eliminates a click one of my use cases for Kubuntu (read-only ISO for home banking). And on real HW with the image of just a couple of days ago, that worked fine.
<acheronuk> I have a Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old, which certain confirms I had 2 sessions start. The first crashing, and then failing to switch VT
<acheronuk> The end of the .old one http://i.imgur.com/Yt2VZSI.png
<acheronuk> Oh, but you get the breeze cursor, so clearly not getting what I did. Sorry. 
<tsdgeos> mitya57: that other patch for no double menubars seems to work well
<tsdgeos> makes the "show menubar" option of some kxmlgui-based apps rather useless 
<tsdgeos> but that's another story
<tsdgeos> i guess one should hide that action in the menus when using native menubars
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> https://telegram.me/joinchat/069abc1701c2ceae0e45bf81d458c9d1
<santa_> ↑ apparently this link isn't working for me
<santa_> do we have a newer invitation link to the telegram group?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> To this telegram?
<acheronuk> too late "santa_ has quit"
<jimarvan> santa is back
<acheronuk> santa_: the telegram for this channel specifically?
<jimarvan> :D
<santa_> yeah, thanks for noticing XD
<santa_> I had to move
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, the telegram group for this channel
<acheronuk> someone can add you, I know that. not sure about invite links
<jimarvan> is our good old "good stuff" around?
<jimarvan> xD
<acheronuk> jimarvan: still on holiday maybe?
<jimarvan> aha :D
<jimarvan> he should come to cornwall
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Telegram link for this group https://telegram.me/joinchat/BwCsyj2agdiZ2So7j4NZYQ
<IrcsomeBot> Santa was added by: Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Test
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Great
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thanks for the link
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Please change your avatar to something family friendly
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You're welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Let me check what i have
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Done
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> You guys still at academy?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> *and ladies ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Not me, I Couldn't attend
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Meet The New Default Wallpaper of Ubuntu 16.10 - OMG! Ubuntu!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/ubuntu-16-10-default-wallpaper
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
<acheronuk> I quite like that. For a ubuntu one
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Plasma default wallpapers 10x > ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> For me it is boring seeing almost the same each release there
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> My last day
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Heading home tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Santa good to hear that you will apply soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me is heading home tomorrow as well -- at 4:15 am!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> but I won't arrive home for another 30 hours or some crazy thing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> What? Going via Australia?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Layover in Oslo
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Also it's a long way from Berlin to Seattle, especially on the "cheapo" flights
<blaze> I can reach Berlin in ~10hrs, but never been there :p
<blaze> maybe even faster but anyways
<soee_> http://motorcykle.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/BMW-g310-top-speed-6.gif
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lunch timw
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie @acheronuk @Valoriez I found how we can see @yofel work and get all the protipz looool https://github.com/gravitational/teleconsole
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We should make him work in a terminal for the day :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm pretty sure phil does most of his work in the terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> aside from testing
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: still around?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Apps 16.04.3 needs a LOT of FFEs?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have no idea if one can be done for the whole apps release or not
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie @acheronuk what's the plan for Apps 16.04.3 and Yakkety?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> just asked
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> remember, WWYD?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *WWPD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I prefer to refer to him by his IRC nick
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think when everyone gets back from akademy we need to get on BBB and either find out what they decided or discussed, or have that discussion
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE &  X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://v.gd/4HkHpf
 * tsimonq2 runs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, good idea
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Please stop pinging me. I'm trying to sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Apologies
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I imagine everyone at akademy had a long week, and it's nearly midnight on 1am europe time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ideally it could be a few hours with all the active ninjas, so we could consider doing the following:
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  1. Decide if we are gonna put the effort in or who's going to bribe the release team to get Apps 16.04.3 in Yakkety archive.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  2. What is the plan for the backports PPA?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  3. Yofl could teach us good techniques and what goes through his head when updating symbols (common references etc.)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  4. Clive's Kubuntu Developer meeting. (if he wants to, but it would be a good idea if the session would be a couple hours :P)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2>  5. Swap notes on Akademy topics.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean it may be a shorter thing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> but there's a few things we really need to decide...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> including that, lolk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk if that sounds reasonable to you, I can send an email with a Doodle
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (but just hinting at #4 :P)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing - Developer/contributor channel | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: maybe. honestly, I'm a little too tired to consider it tonight beyond what I've already said
<acheronuk> zzzzzzzzzzz
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: fair enough
<tsimonq2> sucks I'm the only (active) ninja in the US :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh, are you in the US? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I can help you with symbols files one of these days
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ooooooh :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm not in the us
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh ok :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/\
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I really want to see how that's done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> but unfortunately I'm not at my computer
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Bur i'm in a bar where someone is singing "trolled in the us"
 * acheronuk yawn - tell me when you do that if it's no prob
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> would you like to fix it and propose your code so I can see? or would you rather just walk me through?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, LOL
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: talking about symbols?
<acheronuk> yes
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: depends on what Santa is more comfortable with
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> giving us code or walking us through
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok, i've seen the merge request already, so when i get some free time, maybe this weekend I could explain you some things about symbols files
<acheronuk> bit of both would be the ideal I would say
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ok Santa  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> it would help if you set your nick so I could just do @Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> or something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Today's daily boots fine with no CPP and GCC issues
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/ 👍👍
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Going to try to install over plain Ubuntu today
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm in a VM plamsashell started
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But not on real hardware
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> A simple plasmashell in krunner worked
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Odd that the panel did not come either
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Also Firefox will not start
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No crashes during installation
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> good
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Got thrown to tty after hitting restart for some reason
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm discover says I have no updates but apt says otherwise
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> consider filing bugs appropriately? ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Also Firefox works now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Testing my own script now ;)
<ahoneybun> mm works other then the snap part
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-09
<ahoneybun> nvm that works
<ahoneybun> I can't seem to find chrome in any menu
<ahoneybun> even after installing it
<ahoneybun> WOW LP download speeds are bad
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LP = bad
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<ahoneybun> well my script it downloading a snap file from LP and it's taking forever
<ahoneybun> even with my connection
<ahoneybun> its like a 150 mb file
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh boi, you got a good connection?
<ahoneybun> I do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's the numbers?
<ahoneybun> why can't we get a way to search for snaps in different channels!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't you know how to file a bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Do you not know how to file a bug? I'll be happy to show you... Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me keeps comment to self
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Seriously, you you talk about these bugs all day in this channel but really, do you file then in Launchpad?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd be better if you linked to bugs :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (speech to text, excuse the double you)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, You don't want to learn? I can teach you. I'll be happy to. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh I know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Mm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> you just keep going on and on
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Clive once called me the Energizer bunny
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not being mean
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not starting anything
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm just saying
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> about 3 times I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Launchpad bugs might get more attention :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me mutes eyes and prays to the demon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Are you mad at ME?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm only trying to help
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> dude I left -devel over it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fine, don't take my help
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Jeez
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me vents and gets over it
<ahoneybun> wait how did you get permission to edit the topic?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's open for anyone to edit it ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> that does not seem right
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't close access, I need access just in case I need to edit it in the future
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For ninja stuff
<ahoneybun> if we did only KC and developers should have access, I think
<ahoneybun> imo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well ninjas too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Remember, Clive is still just a ninja
<ahoneybun> mm I disagree
<ahoneybun> he can just report to a KC member to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We all have to edit it for transitions
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well that's tedious
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ahoneybun: chill out, sleep on it, then ask the KC
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (my advice)
<ahoneybun> I'm not doing anything atm
<ahoneybun> plus it would be a group decision anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fine
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
 * ahoneybun wonders why that snap package was not installed
<ahoneybun> for the record about the snap channel issue, it's been pointed out to people already
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> The new KDE store will have snaps
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> And flatpak and app-something
<tsimonq2> ooh :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Until the winner emerges, I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> surgery tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can't eat after midnight
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> so for bragging rights I'm eating something at 11:59 PM :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez any suggestions for something small?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Kwrite?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> no for something to eat :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Although I think that is supplied on most systems
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> An apple
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> good idea, although idk if I have that...
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Come to think of it, I might eat one too
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Am at the airport much too early
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Gate isn't even assigned yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/u8YGaBOx/file_421.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2z7DgaKW/file_423.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh that's right I have that too :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Yup, still living in the future. Heading to Stockholm then home
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> sometimes I wish I lived in Europe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I might try living there in my 20s
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> we'll see
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Scarlett is planning to move to berlin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wow really?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> see, I don't speak German :P
<tsimonq2> that was me ^
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing - Developer/contributor channel | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | Simon turned off th
<tsimonq2> :/
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing - Developer/contributor channel | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://v.gd/4HkHpf | Simon turned off the KCI nightly to finis
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://v.gd/4HkHpf | Simon turned off the KCI nightly to finish migrating Qt, don't worry. And
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://v.gd/4HkHpf | Simon turned off the KCI nightly to finish migrating Qt, do NOT unblock i
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://v.gd/4HkHpf | Simon turned off the KCI nightly to finish migrating Qt, do NOT unblock.
<tsimonq2> there we go
<tsimonq2> I'll be done very soon
<tsimonq2> if I don't get it done tonight, it's my first priority tomorrow
<tsimonq2> ok, I'm almost donew
<tsimonq2> *done
<tsimonq2> so tomorrow I'll finish
<tsimonq2> before surgery? I don't know
<tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Good luck with the surgery
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Yes, heal well
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me is now in Denmark
<hateball> hmmm, isnt it possible to do-release-upgrade -d yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> We didn't release a beta1
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Not quite enough help yet
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: why did KCI need halting? would not have done any harm to let it run
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: good luck from me BTW
<hateball> it appears that kipi5 is in 16.10, but gwenview still doesnt show anything
<hateball> can anyone confirm before I file a bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me has only the lil travel laptop, sorry
<soee_> ahoneybun: http://store.steampowered.com/app/252950/
<soee_> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.08.1.php
<acheronuk> soee_: relentless progress @ kde
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Welcome to Ireland!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jEEbTgtq/file_425.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> At least its cool
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Had been nice until today!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Will this help stop you walking in circles
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't literally walk in circles unless I'm in trouble
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But in tired and cranky
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Teasing :p
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, And I gave you a straight answer lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's debateable
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> what's up?
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: I have surgery today
<tsimonq2> fun stuff :/
<marco-parillo> With yesterday's 64-bit daily ISO in a VM. I get a blank screen with a black breeze cursor, but nothing happens. I can <ctrl> <alt> <F1> to get a tty, and can login with kubuntu and an empty password and then sudo poweroff, so I guess the OS loads but not Plasma. However, again using yesterday's ISO, I tried starting it in a new VM just after a cold boot of my physical HW. I guess the disk load was heavier so I got the in
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I tried todays iso earlier, and it all worked. Install and boot to plasma desktop from the hd after
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I could just be getting lucky though
<jimarvan> tsimonq2: hope it goes well :(
<marco-parillo> What seemes funny to me is that when things are slow (either my little netbook or my overloaded MS-Windows host that had just booted), I get the try/install dialog, but when things are fast, I go straight to a live session, and that is where I got the blank screen with the black breeze cursor in a VM, but a perfectly functional live session (with favorites) on decent physical HW.
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> marco-parillo: I had that issue too a couple months ago with yakkety on a VM
<tsimonq2> thanks jimarvan 
<marco-parillo> jimarvan: Is there a bug report I can me-too?
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> this is what I am trying to recall because I am sure there was some kind of bug involving VM especially for the startup
<jimarvan> I will have a look later on, closing office right now :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: when you do manage to get back on here, have you done qtwebchannel, qtwebengine & qtserialport 5.7 for xenial KCI somewhere? I don't see them at all? a lot of things won't build without those
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and have you tested whether an updated version of pyqt5 is needed? it certainly was for yakkety KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Spotty reception but still on the way
<acheronuk> no probs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm doing those three now in a PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> QtChannel and QtWebEngine should be good to go
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But QtSerialPort still needs an upload
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: fair enough. I thought you had gone to be honest, and was querying for when you got back. and before I forgot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you want, you can create a PPA of your own and set mine as a dep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then get QtSerialPort good to go
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I'll do it later (assuming I'm sane enough :P) or tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I remembered ;)
<acheronuk> I'll see later. I uploaded the last few last time for YY, so can no doubt do the same if you want me to
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We'll see :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: I think I messed up the QtWebEngine upload :/
<acheronuk> define 'messed up'
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Deps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Help lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not at my computer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you could just finish those two that would be 👍
<acheronuk> I'll take a look in a bit. 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<acheronuk> repeating what I did for YY *should* get it done fairly painlessly. I hope 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We need a script
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> Qt mess about with stuff too much I think. You'd spend as much time fixing the script each release. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well at least I'd be automatic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I fix it once and it just does all the things
<acheronuk> you probably have more faith in these things working than I do
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: right gotta go myself for a while. I'll check a bit later on to see what still needs doing. 
<acheronuk> and good luck. I hope it all goes well. I'm sure it will.
<acheronuk> these things are scary, but believe me, once done you think 'what the hell was I stressing about?'
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks acheronuk :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The anticipation is the worst part
<acheronuk> once they knock you out, it's plain sailing.....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm nervous about that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They didn't knock me out enough last time
<acheronuk> so was I the one and only time I had to have that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Going to postop I went ballistic, ripped the arms off the hospital bed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't remember it though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So that's the only part I'm nervous about
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to a children's hospital, they better not put me to sleep like a 5 year old or nor
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *normal 14 year old
<acheronuk> they'll have the notes from last time ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh yeah I know :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I get to talk to the anesthesiologist beforehand too so it will go 👌 I think :)
<acheronuk> I know you can't stop the worry though. would be unnatural if you weren't a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I'm nervous af
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not freaking out but I have a huge knot in my stomach
<acheronuk> natural. right gotta go. and this should have been in OT really..
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: for ref, have uploaded those 2 to the KCI staging ppa. if they build ok I will copy across. qtwebengine takes forever though...
 * acheronuk thinks all the akademy attendees must still be travelling or are fast asleep recovering
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: still waiting. LP is sloooooow tonight
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<acheronuk> qtwebengine been building for 3hrs 15mins o_O
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll deal with this tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I need food and sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or whatever is left
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I can't think right now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> If I can get it copied and published later, should be ok to let KCI run
<acheronuk> a lot will fail at first, but should gradually sort itself over a few builds
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm giving the 👍 for that
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: get yourself sorted :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks man, I appreciate it
<ahoneybun> anyone else having odd behaviors when movng things in favorites?
<ahoneybun> !info kdenlove
<ubottu> Package kdenlove does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1662 kB, installed size 6340 kB
<mamarley> I love kdenlive too!
<ahoneybun> mm?
<mamarley> Your typo, "kdenlove" :D
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<acheronuk> LOL
<ahoneybun> anyone used the ubuntu-sdk on yakkety?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Briefly
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun might have
<ahoneybun> on Kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> I'm getting this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clivejo/kdenlive
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23156386/
<ahoneybun> that
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: working on this again: https://github.com/ahoneybun/cyclecast
<ahoneybun> ohh
<ahoneybun> someone installed Lubuntu and got that same message 
<ahoneybun> with the SDK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's why I pinged you, you have apps :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/+HasanYeylaqi/posts/iNpQj577tWy
<ahoneybun> I have only one native app tsimonq2, rest are webapps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well worth asking, right? :)
<ahoneybun> you were pinging me about that error? or what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh shoot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I thought you were acheronuk
<ahoneybun> XD
<acheronuk> why do you want ubuntu-sdk?
<ahoneybun> to make Ubuntu Touch apps?
<acheronuk> oh. you link was to to with kdenlive and I didn't get the connection
<ahoneybun> yea my bad
<acheronuk> no, I've not used it
<acheronuk> the sdk that is
<acheronuk> ubuntu-sdk
<acheronuk> The program 'ubuntu-sdk' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<acheronuk> sudo apt install qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common
<acheronuk> sudo apt install qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common
<acheronuk> Reading package lists... Done
<acheronuk> Building dependency tree       
<acheronuk> Reading state information... Done
<acheronuk> E: Unable to locate package qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common
<acheronuk> so much for THAT on YY ^^^
<ahoneybun> it works with the PPA
<acheronuk> which one?
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<acheronuk> TY.
<ahoneybun> np
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: same error here on YY
<ahoneybun> I even install appmenu-qt5
<acheronuk> I would guess the recent round of Qt 5.6 updates trying to fix appmenu issues is causing fallout on that as well
<ahoneybun> mm darn
<acheronuk> mitya57 and Mirv doing those I think?
<acheronuk> usr/bin/ubuntu-sdk: line 6: 21779 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $BINDIR/qtcreator -platformtheme appmenu-qt5 ${1+"$@"}
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://v.gd/4HkHpf
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: so we're good on Qt migration?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: It's all published AFAIK. now see what happens
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Did you unblock KCI?
<acheronuk> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK cool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks a lot man
<acheronuk> might need a new pyqt5 to sort instability of a few things, but can investigate that if/once things are actually build against new qt
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-10
<ahoneybun> mm my system is all weird now
<ahoneybun> some breeze icons, come oxygen, odd colors
<tsimonq2> Good night everyone! :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: morning :)
 * tsimonq2 saw your response on the Doodle poll
<tsimonq2> woke up in the middle of the night
<acheronuk> morning
<tsimonq2> so I thought *shrug* why not mess with some things :P
<acheronuk> just replying to the email. much of that needs getting on with sooner than after a meeting next weekend I think. what with deadlines as they are
<tsimonq2> good idea
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if you're changing the subject, please use (WAS: Kubuntu Ninja Meeting)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: replied
<tsimonq2> got it
<acheronuk> well, KCI did not blow up, but LP is **** slow
<tsimonq2> yeah I was just looking at that :/
<tsimonq2> hey, but at least Qt ia migrated!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and now I have access to the Debian Qt/KDE team Git repositories! \o/
<acheronuk> really? damn
<acheronuk> good I mean. lol
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you opposed to that change? ^
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: \o/
<acheronuk> can't see why I would be
<tsimonq2> good
<tsimonq2> debian bug 832421
<ubottu> Debian bug 832421 in wnpp "ITP: qtwebchannel-opensource-src -- Publish QObjects for the usage of webengine" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/832421
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #246: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #249: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #240: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #186: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #196: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #199: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #161: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #243: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #219: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #247: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #219: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #178: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #256: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #103: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/103/
<acheronuk> Loads of LP errors and indefinite waits from KCI uploads. LP is not well today
 * clivejo isnt well either
<acheronuk> too much beer at akademy :P
<tsimonq2> lol
<clivejo> dunno, pressure coming into Dublin made me deaf
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you hear? I have push access to Debian Git now
<clivejo> I did read that
<acheronuk> but seriously, that's not good. I often get one thing then another in a row
<clivejo> hope they know what they letting themselves in for!!
<tsimonq2> lol clivejo 
<clivejo> now Ive got a head cold :(
<tsimonq2> awwwww ;(
<clivejo> did valorie make it home yet
<mamarley> I just tried a manual upload to LP and that seems jammed too. :(
<acheronuk> clivejo: not seen an update saying she has
 * clivejo is unpacking a lovely 750Gb HDD and 128GB SSD
<clivejo> cause valorie love me more
<acheronuk> ooh. nice :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: OH, THAT'S what you meant by that?
<clivejo> she loves me more than you :P
<clivejo> BRB, gonna see if these memory modules fit
<acheronuk> that should get clivejo's packaging flying along
 * acheronuk wants SSD for laptop now 
<acheronuk> back in a bit....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #47: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #84: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #83: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #98: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #43: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #46: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #168: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #202: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #15: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #157: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #169: FAILURE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #177: FAILURE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #51: FAILURE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #48: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #35: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #87: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #53: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #252: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #212: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #190: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #206: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #153: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #141: FAILURE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #190: FAILURE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #209: FAILURE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #187: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #200: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #197: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #241: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #220: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #162: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #244: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #250: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #247: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #248: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #179: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #220: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #257: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #104: ABORTED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #169: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #178: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #207: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #185: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #173: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #163: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #184: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #189: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #180: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #191: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #179: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #193: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #165: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #146: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #149: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #184: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #154: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #139: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #191: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #164: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #191: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #187: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #192: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #155: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #194: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #188: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #167: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #186: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #186: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #190: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #175: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #193: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #170: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #184: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #172: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #45: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #184: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #190: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #179: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #171: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #182: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #156: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #186: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #10: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #195: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #194: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #180: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #186: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #208: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #55: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #190: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/190/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if you would like, qtspeech is in Debian Experimental's NEW queue and needs to be uploaded to KCI
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll do it later if you don't want to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/204/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but then comes the fun part, look at all the packages with QtSpeech or QtTextToSpeech as an optional depend and add it as a build depend!
<tsimonq2> then we have support! :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/11/
<clivejo> dis is not gud
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I can't muster up much excitement about optional texttospeach features
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/185/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: why not? :O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/180/
<acheronuk> clivejo: it's because of LP burgered up the KCI build chain with repeated failures earlier. I think.
<acheronuk> didn't get some of the 1 level stuff built with Qt 5.7, so that gives dep failures etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/141/
<clivejo> you pokes ECM?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ...you didn't follow the process?
<acheronuk> yes. That at least is doing or done
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what process?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/9/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: disabling and re-enabling docs
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: why would I? It's only certain packages you need to do that for, and then only for very early bootstrap builds
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: just going to need to trace back failures to what is the root cause. i.e. what needs to be rebuilt to unblock the depends or installability of them
 * tsimonq2 nods
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/56/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: had this with Qt 5.7 on YY. just KCI carping out and a recent cmake depends bump has made it much worse today
<clivejo> is there an easy way to copy/clone a HDD/SDD
<acheronuk> *LP I mean, not KCI
<acheronuk> clivejo: I always look into that... go ummm... then do a clean install
<clivejo> yeah, thats was my thought
<clivejo> just means having to try downloading yakkety iso
<tsimonq2> clivejo: clonezilla
<tsimonq2> clivejo: if the HDD and SDD are the same size, it should be flawless
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> /me is waiting for security to open up so I can get on my 6am plane
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Amazing what a few hours of sleep and a shower can do!
<acheronuk> It could be easier than I think. I just have always chickened out
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I'm alive and eating some breakfast!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> through security and everything
<clivejo> how long is the flight
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> 2 or 3 hours
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> no biggie
<clivejo> Schoenefeld was a nightmare yesterday
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> what happened?
<clivejo> took an hour in line to get to security, then they took me aside and abused me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> did you find the train OK?
<clivejo> train was fine
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> icky
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> those people are power-mad or something
 * acheronuk loads lunchpad
<acheronuk> BBL
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> def. not security-minded
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: seems all the neon uploads just bumped the changelog?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: for Qt 5.7
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: working with Debian people now to see if I can get the rest
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> the rest of what, @tsimonq2 ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> congrats on the Debian trust and access by the way
<tsimonq2> @Valoriez Qt 5.7, didn't you hear, I have Git push access there now :D
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> thanks :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2:  rest of what? we have what wee need to build KDE packages AFAIK
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> I'll look at it later
<tsimonq2> I need more sleep
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and yes, just a rebuild on our KCI is all the neon ones would need
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: we don't need the FULL qt stack to build KDE
<clivejo> they made me loosen my pants and swabbed my waist
<clivejo> then I was late and had to rush through the airport :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> so strange
<clivejo> yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> TSA patted my back down
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I said, you'll just find sweat
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> lol
<clivejo> I was drenched
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: If kde starts to need additional Qt modules, they can always be added
<clivejo> probably why I was "picked" on
<clivejo> and now I have a head cold
<clivejo> but was nice to see the pup
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I'll bet
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> looking forward to seeing my hubby and cat
<clivejo> I do miss Bearlin and you guys
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Bearlin XD
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> city of the bears
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK I need sleep now for real o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #656: SUCCESS in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/656/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> sweet dreams
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> miss you too, Clive
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, Thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I hope the memory and drives helps ya
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> if not you, someone else
<clivejo> Im trying to plan what to do
<clivejo> the memory is different to mine
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> @tsimonq2 I'll excavate the next laptop when I return home
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> ah
<clivejo> noooo
<clivejo> you dont love him
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> well, maybe one of your friends then, or sell it
<clivejo> no drives for simon
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> lol
 * acheronuk thinks tsimonq2 does not need speeding up any more
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I can only give them to someone I trust because Ii'm sure that passwords etc are on them
<clivejo> agrees
<clivejo> needs something to calm him down
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> drives not memory of course
<clivejo> do you need anything off these, or can I just wipe them?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I'm glad I found Peet's coffee to pep me up! 6 hours of sleep was better than none, but not enough
<clivejo> thinking of installing OS on SSD and home/crap on the HDD
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> no, if you want some music or so that's fine, but I have backups of all my stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #239: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/239/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> probably some great ebooks there too
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> like most of The Culture books, Wheel of Time, etc
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> gosh this should be on off-topic, sorry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #227: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/227/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I put /home on my SSD and symlinked a ~/Data dir to my old HD
 * acheronuk really goes for lunch now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #246: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/246/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: an example of why things are even more broken than last time. kio needs a patch fixing, so won't build even if it gets the deps sorted. and a LOT depends on Kio having built. going to have to track down probs like that and fix
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: took me a few days of poking and fixing to get Qt 5.7 on YY KCI working
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<clivejo> ok so I updated YY with a week and a bit of updates and now akonadi is crashing all over the place
<clivejo> anyone noticed this?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no. sorry. hardly use it.
<clivejo> wonder whats changed 
<acheronuk> I'm seriously wondering if plasma 5.7 backport is worth it, and just waiting and having 5.8 when it comes out would not be better
<acheronuk> then do it for XX and YY together
<acheronuk> clivejo: have been qt updates causing hassle, but can't see akonadi being impacted?
<clivejo> yes I noticed them installing
<acheronuk> not sure if mamarley uses PIM on YY?
<BluesKaj> wish kubuntu would release a version without the need for a databased email and contact setup for home users 
<BluesKaj> goodbye akonadi etc
<clivejo> BluesKaj: we been through this, Kubuntu is KDE, and KDEPIM is part of Apps
<clivejo> as long as PIM is in apps, it will be in Kubuntu
<acheronuk> direct that wish to KDE
<acheronuk> it's their mess
<clivejo> I have chatted with the PIM guys and they know things arent ideal
<acheronuk> at akademy?
<clivejo> yes
<BluesKaj> clivejo, previous to '08/kde4 every user semed happy wioth kubuntu, but it all changed when kde decided to create the PIM for office and enterprise use.
<clivejo> they are also doing a user survey, so thats worth looking for and providing feedback
<acheronuk> lol. Q1. Do you use PIM? A. No as it's awful.
<acheronuk> *** end of survey ***
<clivejo> tell them why is awful
<acheronuk> I know, I would really
<clivejo> they are nice guys and only trying to make software that is useful
<acheronuk> I think the main reason is that I've never felt I could *trust* it. i.e. to not mess up and leave me usable to access saved emails etc
<acheronuk> *unable
<clivejo> and hopefully when the packages have been split out PIM should be removeable without breaking other stuff
<acheronuk> Thunderbird etc, I have used for eons
<clivejo> but thats not official KDE software!
 * clivejo slaps Rik's wrists
 * acheronuk closes hexchat
<acheronuk> and runs
<ahoneybun> I don't use some KDE software stuff
 * acheronuk closes synaptic package manager - oops!
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.8.0 LTS release = Tue 2016-10-04
<acheronuk> I vote we skip 5.7.x for backports and go with that ^^^ :P
<ahoneybun> I need 5.7.4 or something for a window fix for gaming lol
 * BluesKaj drank the googlr koolade and now uses gmail since my ISP contracted their email to hotmail ..might as well use a known quantity then one that's trying to hide it's farming out of one's email details
<BluesKaj> then=than
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: If you know the fix and you are on YY, we could backport a patch for you.
<acheronuk> maybe
<ahoneybun> I'm on YY since the other day
<ahoneybun> used a daily iso and installed
<acheronuk> It's just something to think about, anyway
<ahoneybun> for XX 5.8 would be great for backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #191: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/191/
<mamarley> acheronuk: Sorry, I don't use PIM.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #170: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I think we are going there anyway, as 5.8 is LTS and would match xenial that way perfectly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #210: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #203: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #169: FIXED in 2 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #154: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/154/
<ahoneybun> it would
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #130: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #88: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/88/
<ahoneybun> PIM is just a mess most of the time for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #213: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/213/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: just a case of do we skip straight to it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #253: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #191: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #54: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #85: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #84: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/36/
<ahoneybun> I think for XX I would vote to skip to 5.8
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #207: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/207/
<acheronuk> mamarley: I must be thinking of someone else then. Thanks for replying
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/51/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: there more i think of it, the better the sounds, for quite a few reasons. 5.7 was a job half done in terms of wayland, multi-monitor etc etc
<ahoneybun> multi-monitor is something I'm into lol
<acheronuk> grr typos
<ahoneybun> 5.7.3 is decent so far
<ahoneybun> at least the panels remember where to be now
<acheronuk> 5.8 was where they were aiming to 'nail' support for it
<ahoneybun> it was such a bad idea to watch a video about animal shelter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #127: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/128/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, Thanks lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, Nah I want one, it will make me work faster, not annoy faster, if that's what you're worried about :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, How about a surgery, @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie? That calmed me down and drained my energy, yet look at what I accomplished today. I don't think that's the issue at hand here. I think the issue at hand (if you even want to call it an issue) is my motivation. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, Yes, I don't want your memory. I already have plenty. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk I think breakage was expected
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk thanks for taking the time to look it over. I appreciate it.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: certainly was from me
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Now do the same for Xenial :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> oh?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: would have had breakage without LP trouble. and LP was being odd yesterday, so I half expected *extra* trouble
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> s/was being odd yesterday/is odd every day/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> worse than normal then :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #60: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #75: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/97/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yup lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> And today as well lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/70/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: It felt like it was building up to having a terminal fit - and it did
<tsimonq2> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #125: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #131: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #90: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #247: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #71: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/71/
 * clivejo pours him some Romania home brew
<clivejo> myself
<clivejo> as in me
<clivejo> not him
<acheronuk> pour everyone some
<clivejo> you sure, it wilol clear your sinuses
<clivejo> probably strip paint off the wall too
<acheronuk> I need to repaint
 * clivejo pours Rik a shot
 * clivejo bottoms up
 * acheronuk splutters
<clivejo> good stuff?
<acheronuk> Are you sure that is not laboratory grade solvent?
<acheronuk> Hmmm. BBB have messed with the screen sharing again. I can only do full screen and don't get the box to resize it at any point
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk you got a working mic?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It could be. Or rocket fuel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #274: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/268/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Possibly..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #103: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/103/
<soee_> KDE Frameworks 5.26 Released
 * tsimonq2 nods
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #99: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/99/
 * acheronuk replies to tsimonq2's email
 * tsimonq2 awakes from nap
<tsimonq2> thanks for the ping :/ :P
<acheronuk> sorry
<tsimonq2> it's fine
<tsimonq2> I was sleeping too long anyways
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what about Applications and Frameworks?
<tsimonq2> share your opinion on that too
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I'm not certain whether waiting or doing together would be best, so I didn't comment.
<tsimonq2> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #106: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/106/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: plus some parts of FW and plasma are a bit tied together now. kactivitymanager stuff if I recall
<tsimonq2> I see
<acheronuk> good you asked the question though. someone had to :)
<acheronuk> things feel as if the are stagnating a bit
<tsimonq2> yeah
 * acheronuk goes looking for barbecue chicken
<tsimonq2> we need to SPEED THINGS UP
<tsimonq2> VROOM VROOM
<tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Just don't want to be a boy racer and crash the car
<clivejo> what you guys up to?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: read your emails
<clivejo> theres too many
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I want to break everything again VROOM VROMM
<tsimonq2> *VROOM
<tsimonq2> lo
<tsimonq2> *lol
<tsimonq2> I can't type today...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Too many E numbers I think?
<clivejo> thats a european invention, he wont know what that is
<tsimonq2> ?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: well specifically please read the emails titled "Kubuntu Ninja Meeting" and "Backports PPA (WAS: Kubuntu Ninja Meeting)"
<clivejo> oh right
<tsimonq2> clivejo: pls respond and Doodle
<clivejo> wheres the doodle?
<tsimonq2> in my initial Kubuntu Ninja Meeting email
<clivejo> so we discussed packaging docs
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin and I wrote some, but they are updated with the move from Debian to LP
<clivejo> I had a chat with the Wiki2Learn guys and they are working on KDE login integration 
<clivejo> also setup a skeleton page here - http://en.wikitolearn.org/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I think how we move on with yy and backports is the most urgent bit
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I would suggest we get relevent people on BBB for a chat at first convenient time
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Ooh! Kubuntun wiki page :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that's why I wanted the Kubuntu Ninja Meeting
<tsimonq2> to discuss this and a few other things
<tsimonq2> I want it to be two hours for a reason :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> We don't have to do everything all in one meeting
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> And some stuff deserves talking about sooner than 1 week away
<tsimonq2> well why not have a really productive meeting?
<tsimonq2> true true
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Which is why I replied to the dmail with what I did
<tsimonq2> good
<tsimonq2> but I still think we need a meeting to discuss a couple of things
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Hoefully once people have read the email chain we can sort something
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #118: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #244: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/244/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> hopefully
<valorie> clivejo: how on earth did you get that Romanian paint-thinner through security?
 * valorie is home by the way
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I did it last year as well lol
<valorie> cat and husband both happy
<valorie> clothes washing
<tsimonq2> that's good :)
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> so good to be home
<tsimonq2> be glad you can actually walkj
<tsimonq2> *walk
<tsimonq2> go for a walk
<tsimonq2> all of you
<tsimonq2> for me :P
<valorie> I'm tired of walking!
<valorie> and want to let my blisters heal
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #251: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #220: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #208: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #63: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #111: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #115: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #222: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #258: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #219: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #248: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #70: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #113: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #119: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #240: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #100: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #237: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #221: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #184: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #88: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #62: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #70: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #222: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #221: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #82: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #90: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #82: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #225: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #238: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #207: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #224: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #64: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #71: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #156: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #48: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #228: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #89: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #149: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #150: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #249: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #66: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #155: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #142: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #43: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #147: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #117: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #175: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #67: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #67: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #192: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #91: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #103: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #179: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #94: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #176: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #68: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #180: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #193: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #95: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #80: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #85: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #10: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #84: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/84/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #16: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #657: SUCCESS in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #126: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #245: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #132: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #290: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #118: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #291: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #127: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #119: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #133: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/246/
<acheronuk> As usual the LP publisher is taking Sunday morning off, so expect plenty of KCI failures due to timeout later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #245: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/245/
<acheronuk> ^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #115: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #115: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktimer build #115: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktimer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #165: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #114: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #117: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #116: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #56: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #115: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #166: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #113: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #116: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktimer build #116: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktimer/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #113: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #107: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #103: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #83: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #246: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #72: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #61: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #64: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #121: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #117: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #93: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #102: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/102/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/103/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/104/
<acheronuk> Can you use klearppa to remove just the plasma from staging-plasma and leave the frameworks? or do you have to get it remove the lot then re-copy over the FW you need?
<acheronuk> or is it just ok to let a new staging of plasma supersede the old without deletion?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #155: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #85: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #70: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #71: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #117: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #156: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #181: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #169: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #185: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #17: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #193: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #43: FAILURE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #194: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #170: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/65/
<soee> love it http://i.imgur.com/aKvaBMw.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #80: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #83: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #45: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/45/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Lovely
<acheronuk> It's still more useful than most Windows error messages :P
<soee> something with  playback resume this issue is
<soee> feature freeze = no newer frameworks or plasma ?
<acheronuk> soee: Plasma point releases can be updated as they are bug fixes. I plan to try staging plasma 5.7.4 later ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #84: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #141: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/66/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yes?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I was going to go on linode later and try staging plasma 5.7.4. I wondered if you wanted to come in on that if you feel ok enough, and have a machine to do so.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm actually feeling really good today
<tsimonq2> my only limitation in walking is the fact that my knee is sightly bent because of the wrapping
<tsimonq2> and I'm not even on my heavy pain meds
<tsimonq2> so I'm feeling awesome :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: let's do it! :D
<tsimonq2> except if you're OK with it, I want my name on things this time. :PO
<tsimonq2> *:P
<acheronuk> whoever uploads is irrelevant, and will never bee seen, as when uploading to YY the changelog and uploaded will be reset
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> where's your SSH key again?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/49/
<tsimonq2> eh whatever, I'm just grabbing the one from Launchpad
 * tsimonq2 grabs neo@neo33
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> soee went to the dark side
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: Neon?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep
 * acheronuk has that on laptop. whoops
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, ...am I missing something here?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes & no
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: here:
<tsimonq2> $ cat bin/linode 
<tsimonq2> ssh -qp 2202 ubuntu@dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<tsimonq2> get in here
<acheronuk> METTLESOME. lol
<tsimonq2> ?
<acheronuk> your motd
<tsimonq2> LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #140 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<soee> ;o
<soee> http://goo.gl/VuEXKe
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kscreen/commit/?id=037f41701dc89ab3fa1d7241f0c445a11fc6842d
<tsimonq2> we're in BBB right now
<tsimonq2> for anyone who would like to join
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #836: FAILURE in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #837: STILL FAILING in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/837/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: getting late here, so I replicated the staging on my box and uploaded all but those 4 packages 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Great thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Night
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I'm not done yet, but just wanted to get it moving. And your linode got a bit stuvk where I couldn't make any input
<acheronuk> *stuck
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #874: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/874/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #133: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/133/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/29/
<ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/6xq3lk/will_kubuntu_1710_ship_with_wayland_if_not_then/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: claydoh
<ahoneybun> clivejo: 
<ahoneybun> opps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #587: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #362: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #162: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #314: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #82: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #79: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #42: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #106: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #588: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #114: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #182: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #62: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #233: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #227: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #205: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #234: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #146: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #156: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #83: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #163: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #202: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #107: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #156: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #228: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #94: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #203: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #83: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #52: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #160: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #70: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #68: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #92: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #49: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #136: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #138: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #157: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #64: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #220: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #219: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #59: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #201: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #166: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #103: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #199: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #135: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #68: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #141: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #55: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #110: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #134: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #945: SUCCESS in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/945/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #278: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #98: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #589: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #30: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #100: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #34: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #284: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #87: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #175: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #47: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #48: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #25: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #20: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #111: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #27: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #315: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #72: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #579: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #363: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #47: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #86: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #77: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #104: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #56: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #104: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #51: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #89: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #93: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #69: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #61: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #88: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #71: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #56: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #590: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #95: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #60: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #75: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #99: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #31: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #35: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #62: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #61: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #68: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #101: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #48: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #22: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #28: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #26: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #52: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #94: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #62: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #72: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #70: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #87: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #49: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #105: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #105: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #87: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #89: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #48: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #94: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #73: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #91: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #279: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #285: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #91: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #27: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #57: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #57: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #67: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #100: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #96: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemdgenie build #96: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemdgenie/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #59: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #92: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kruler build #99: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kruler/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #97: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #79: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcolorchooser build #101: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcolorchooser/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #92: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #106: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #57: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #76: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #64: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #89: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #92: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #101: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #61: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #99: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #92: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #96: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #62: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #83: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #68: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #89: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #92: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #28: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #94: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #83: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #41: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #101: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #90: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #89: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #93: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #57: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #75: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #103: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #88: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #68: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #58: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #94: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #107: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #57: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #91: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_svgpart build #91: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_svgpart/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #74: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #47: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #72: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #62: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #62: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #87: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #87: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #53: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #61: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #94: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #46: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #60: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #69: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #64: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #61: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #86: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #78: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #62: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #80: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #78: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #67: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #66: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #46: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #82: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #62: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #117: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #89: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #60: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #95: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #91: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #56: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #62: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #100: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #93: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #97: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #93: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #102: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #79: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #93: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #107: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcolorchooser build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcolorchooser/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kruler build #100: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kruler/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #93: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemdgenie build #97: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemdgenie/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #58: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #65: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #84: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #93: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #97: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #90: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #80: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #58: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #89: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #69: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #91: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #71: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #59: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #104: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #59: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #93: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #75: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #92: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #76: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #58: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #92: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_svgpart build #92: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_svgpart/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #75: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #62: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #48: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #64: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #73: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #95: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #95: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #88: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #78: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #108: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #88: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #98: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #476: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #433: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #460: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #153: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #486: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #427: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #431: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #486: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #283: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #473: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #426: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #428: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #398: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #388: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #367: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #420: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #95: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #377: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #486: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #262: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #358: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #180: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #465: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #464: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #374: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #63: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #502: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #155: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #348: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #479: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #168: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #197: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #47: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #420: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #378: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #100: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #495: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #379: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #113: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #183: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #392: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #200: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #42: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #480: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #343: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #409: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #503: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #446: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #151: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #383: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #161: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #54: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #104: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #138: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #526: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #71: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #143: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #404: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #400: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #81: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #170: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/170/
<santa_> acheronuk: since you already know that ka 2.1 betas are coming, so you think we could have an extra ppa similar to this one https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools providing betas/rcs?
<santa_> something like dev-tools-unstable or dev-tools-testing
<acheronuk> don't see why not
<santa_> I have a ppa already, but it's mine and I use it more like "staging" area
<acheronuk> or a ka-testing package that is not co-installable?
<acheronuk> ummmm... urgh. that could be confusing
<santa_> and it would be more difficult to maintain
<santa_> iirc you could do things like apt-get install kubuntu-automation=<version>
<acheronuk> yeah, forget that. realised was not a good idea 2 nano seconds after hitting enter :P
<acheronuk> dev-tools-testing? dev-tools-staging?
<santa_> note that I tried to fix the python issue in the packaging, let me know if you have issues on artful, I'm using zesty and mostly xenial for ka
<santa_> I would say dev-tools-testing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #53: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #176: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #120: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/120/
<acheronuk> santa_: ok? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools-testing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #422: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #63: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/63/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I have just copied the things and will send a mail later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #61: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #518: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #225: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #152: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #141: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #127: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #129: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #191: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #425: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #514: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #480: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #490: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #427: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #402: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #471: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #518: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #439: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #468: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #484: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #479: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #450: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #445: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #163: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #182: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #76: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #470: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #435: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #140: FIXED in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #497: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #154: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #54: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #191: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #456: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #431: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #129: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #423: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #440: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #437: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #81: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #443: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_svgpart build #93: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_svgpart/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #105: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #59: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #93: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #94: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #95: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #92: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #67: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #74: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #95: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #65: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #87: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #61: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #96: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #79: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #70: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #76: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #84: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #94: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #49: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #70: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #77: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #80: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #96: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #101: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #118: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #92: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #109: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #83: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #93: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #85: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #59: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #79: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #66: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #91: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #78: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #90: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #90: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #66: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #94: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #96: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #111: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #70: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #101: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #166: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #547: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #148: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #133: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #508: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #167: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #223: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #112: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/112/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #102: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #515: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #204: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #207: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/207/
<clivejo> looks like palapeli needs porting to KF5, any volunteers?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #591: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #75: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #164: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #65: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #106: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #61: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #72: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #235: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #44: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #208: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #229: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #592: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #70: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #84: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #59: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #72: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #36: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #91: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #78: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #40: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #59: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #90: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #97: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #27: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #50: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #62: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #64: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #97: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #80: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #89: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #98: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #87: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #32: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #49: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #106: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #88: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #79: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #57: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #71: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #95: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #93: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #33: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #43: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #205: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #30: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #262: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #32: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #230: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #6: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #98: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #106: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #57: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #90: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #236: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #280: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #286: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #76: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #73: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #83: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #93: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #88: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #77: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #88: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #103: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #53: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/53/
<blaze> sigh
<acheronuk> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #93: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/93/
<blaze> went through so many obstacles building new telegram-desktop package
<acheronuk> I just use the github one
<acheronuk> .debs get out of date too quickly. snaps are a PITA. the github linux binary just works and auto-updates
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #102: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #23: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #93: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #74: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #287: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #111: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #103: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #64: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #43: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #281: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #104: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #86: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #250: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #83: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #215: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #282: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #288: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #113: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #100: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #105: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #251: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #216: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #84: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #168: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #252: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #85: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #217: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #169: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1751: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1751: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1751: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1751: SUCCESS in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #170: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #210: ABORTED in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #593: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #11: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #594: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #7: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/7/
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you backporting the required deps for falkon?  if not, probably best to disable it on xenial and zesty for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/67/
<acheronuk> fair enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #211: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #232: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/232/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I though it was disabled for not new enough Qt
<acheronuk> which it has now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #8: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #75: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/75/
<clivejo> must got enabled again after the last update script run
<ahoneybun> https://fr.ulule.com/connect-watch/
<ahoneybun> AsteroidOS watch, built with QML/QT5
<ahoneybun> *Qt5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #110: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #70: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #133: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #71: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #946: SUCCESS in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #134: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #111: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #260: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #171: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #233: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #71: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #595: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #86: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #86: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #253: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #218: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #44: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/75/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #364: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #580: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #74: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #137: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #234: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #261: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #172: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #138: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #316: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #87: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #367: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #296: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #368: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #297: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #213: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #76: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #341: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #214: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #311: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #77: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #312: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #342: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #364: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #240: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #159: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #147: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #140: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #365: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #241: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #160: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #188: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #101: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #189: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #187: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #516: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #102: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #517: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #206: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #86: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #87: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #355: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #356: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #84: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #235: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #518: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #88: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #107: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #152: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #141: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #142: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #153: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #144: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1752: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1752: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1752: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1752: SUCCESS in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #369: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #84: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #145: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #370: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #189: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #173: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #102: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #262: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #242: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #366: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/366/
<ahoneybun> https://blogs.kde.org/2017/09/05/konversation-2x-2018-new-user-interface-matrix-support-mobile-version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #215: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #313: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #174: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #357: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #124: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #216: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #103: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #314: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #104: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #358: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/358/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #190: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #148: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #367: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #141: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #175: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1753: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1753/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1753: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1753/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1753: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1753/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1753: SUCCESS in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1753/
<BluesKaj> Artful beta 1 looks good so far, no crashes etc
<dantti> hi, the plasma paste plasmoid seems to be missing dep on qml-modules-org-kde-purpose, I'm on zesty btw
<blaze> clivejo: ^
<acheronuk> dantti: is that in plasma 5.9 or 5.10?
<dantti> 5.9
<acheronuk> can you report a bug?
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+filebug
<acheronuk> dantti: I will at least get an update in our official updates ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<acheronuk> dantti: if you can't report, please say so
<acheronuk> I just assume people have a launchpad account, when that might not be the case!
<dantti> acheronuk: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/1715219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715219 in kdeplasma-addons (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #343: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/343/
<dantti> yeah I do have one :P tho it's been a while since I don't use it, been ignoring bugreports there for a while :P
<acheronuk> dantti: thanks for reporting and flagging this up.
<acheronuk> as a note, I see the same issue in KDE Neon, so I'll fix there as well!
<dantti> yw, tho this isn't the plasmoid I used to use on 4.x times :P
<dantti> I guess old one wasn't ported
<acheronuk> yeah, a lot of the old ones just died
<dantti> the old one iirc had a providers config, so I was thinking on testing if it worked with sticklyst JSON API, too bad it seems to be gone
<acheronuk> yes, there was a good ecosystem for plasmoids in 4.x. 5.x has never seemed to take off in the same way for people making them
<dantti> I blame QML :D gosh I still love and hate it :P
<acheronuk> dantti: uploaded to artful, as neede fixing there as well: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:5.10.5-0ubuntu2
<acheronuk> will work on zesty
<dantti> k thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #1192: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/1192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #1193: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/1193/
<blaze> can I have an invite link link to the tg chat? I assume it's not public
<acheronuk> I might be able to, if not ahoneybun can
<acheronuk> what is your TG?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What room?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I tried and it told me to get lost :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm I don't have the way to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know the link has to be somewhere public
<acheronuk> I got "sorry, you cannot add this user to groups because of their privacy settings"
<blaze> mm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well then that's something on blaze's end
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just turn that option off for now and you're set ;)
<blaze> fixed
<IrcsomeBot> unholo was added by: acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> aha :)
<blaze> yay
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #371: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #1195: FAILURE in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/1195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #298: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #1196: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/1196/
<kfunk> sitter: R:/build/kde/applications/kstars/work/RelWithDebInfo-master/releaseme/lib/releaseme/archive_signer.rb:35: unknown type of %string (SyntaxError)
<kfunk>       args = Silencer.shutup? ? { %i[out err] => '/dev/null' } : {}
<kfunk> idea?
<kfunk> ruby too old?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #1197: FAILURE in 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/1197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #1198: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/1198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/82/
<clivejo> hi davmor2
<clivejo> are you a Kubuntu Member?
<clivejo> eakk
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> did I scare him
<clivejo> His ballot bounced back
<clivejo> just wanted a correct email for him
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #83: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/83/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, Santa: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-September/011362.html
<clivejo> tsimonq2: NACK
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Elaborate?
<tsimonq2> (ideally to the ML :P)
<clivejo> Negative Acknowledgement
<tsimonq2> I know what it means
<clivejo> I have no comment to make, but read your email
<tsimonq2> I want to know *why* you say that
<tsimonq2> Oh, aleixpol +1s it :P
<clivejo> should it stay or should it go? I have no opinion on it
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhh
<tsimonq2> nack means no
<tsimonq2> acheronuk? :P
<tsimonq2> (I can take care of the removal (the paperwork) if it's OK with everyone)
<clivejo> is it still in Debian?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<tsimonq2> I CCed lisandro.
<clivejo> will it not be autosync'ed back in if thats the case?
 * tsimonq2 pings maxy in #debian-qt-kde...
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Nope
<tsimonq2> Autosyncer is turned off at the same time as Feature Freeze is put in effect
<clivejo> I mean in +1+1
<tsimonq2> Nope
<tsimonq2> I can file removal bugs in Debian if the Qt/KDE team as a whole if it's OK with it
<clivejo> that would be the best way
<tsimonq2> But we're upstream so I'd like proof that upstream is deprecating it before I ask for a removal :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: No reason we can't remove in Ubuntu first
<tsimonq2> But no reason why we can't do it in Debian first either :P
<tsimonq2> Maybe at the same time?
<tsimonq2> Whatever
<tsimonq2> Regardless
<tsimonq2> Like I said before, if Kubuntu as a whole is OK with axing it, I can take the chainsaw and go find it :P
<clivejo> syncronised removal
<tsimonq2> clivejo: like syncronized swimming :P
<acheronuk> no objections if it's all done by the book and breaks nothing
<clivejo> indeed, or diving.  You could be the next Tom Daley
<tsimonq2> clivejo: lol
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Think I need a KC ack or should I just go ahead and file bugs?
 * clivejo is grumpy tonight, just ignore him
<acheronuk> ooooh! santa uplaoded a frameworks fix. no wonder my plasma package broke. grrrr....
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Santa's a KD? O_o
<acheronuk> I just spent ages trying to work out why the deps went wierd
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no, in the ppas
<tsimonq2> oh he isn't... :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ah ok
<acheronuk> some bds became uninstallable, but must have been that package that did it
<acheronuk> publishing delay
<tsimonq2> Reverse-Depends
<tsimonq2> ===============
<tsimonq2> * apturl-kde                    (for kdesudo)
<tsimonq2> * gdebi-kde                     (for kdesudo)
<tsimonq2> * hplip-gui                     (for kdesudo)
<tsimonq2> * ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt    (for kdesudo)
<tsimonq2> * unetbootin [amd64 i386]       (for kdesudo)
<tsimonq2> * update-manager-kde            (for kdesudo)
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<tsimonq2> Time to port those over...
<acheronuk> I though something was screwed with the staged framewrks for a bit. lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: wanna do a zesty plasma sru?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Sure
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: after last one, I honestly have no appetite for that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Could you email me the debdiffs you want SRUed?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I can take care of the paperwork and upload
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1715219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715219 in kdeplasma-addons (Ubuntu Zesty) "Missing dependency" [High,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> put it in the updates ppa. just needs archive done. 
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, What's wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Nothing now. Just the knewstuff -data package pubishing at a different time to the armhf -dev, made a plasma package I was building spit it's dummy about the build deps on arm*
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and I didn't realise why for a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Took care of SRU paperwork and uploaded, sitting in Zesty UNAPPROVED now
<acheronuk> oh, cool. sorry. got distracted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #947: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/947/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #79: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #117: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #596: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #9: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/9/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #317: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #581: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #260: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #118: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #261: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #253: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #254: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #16: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #25: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #58: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #62: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #70: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #60: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #59: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #63: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #61: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #27: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #64: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #72: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #19: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #65: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #73: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #28: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #63: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/63/
<acheronuk> davmor2: did clivejo get hold of you?
<acheronuk> if you are a member, then your election ballot email bounced apparently
<davmor2> acheronuk: yeah I got it this morning might of gone to my old canonical account which might of been the preferred method reading it now
<davmor2> I'll have a look after at if I need to update it on LP too I had on sso
<acheronuk> davmor2: cool. as long it got to you :)
<davmor2> acheronuk: also I hardened my server so I'm getting a lot of blocked ipaddress's clivejo might be one :(  sorry clivejo
<acheronuk> davmor2: it happens
 * acheronuk goes AFK
<sitter> kfunk: how old is that ruby though :O and how did it get past the version lock :O
<sitter> oh actually I see how xD
<sitter> kfunk: yeah, your ruby seems to be 1.x, you'll need at least 2.1 for releaseme
<kfunk> sitter: ah, ok, thanks
<TheOneRing> sitter: I just updated ruby installed logger-colors and bundler
<TheOneRing> sitter: and get https://paste.kde.org/pceq6m2zd
<TheOneRing> also it would be nice to not need gpg to just download the translations :D
<sitter> TheOneRing: seems ok
<TheOneRing> and your dependency check is verry portable :P
<sitter> about gpg...  you can just give it a fake binary I suppose
<TheOneRing> can I disable the dependency check ...
<sitter> no
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1754: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1754: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1754: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1754: SUCCESS in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1754/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #19: ABORTED in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #20: ABORTED in 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #20: ABORTED in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #20: ABORTED in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #46: ABORTED in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #59: ABORTED in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #21: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #21: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #21: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #47: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #60: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #22: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #22: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #22: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #77: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #48: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #78: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/78/
<acheronuk> partitionmanger in artful needs updating to 3.1.2 for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384348
<ubottu> KDE bug 384348 in general "Please, put a confirmation dialog for canceling operations" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<acheronuk> or be patched
<acheronuk> debian are looking to update soon, so FFE to new version best I think
<acheronuk> previous versions in zesty etc need the same
<acheronuk> may be able to get onto that today, but maybe not. hence the FYI here
<acheronuk> clivejo tsimonq2 et al. ^^^
<acheronuk> v 3.1 in git says version bump for new features, but 99% of the c/l after that seems fixing bugs, so should be an easy sell on a FFE, and maybe even bump on a SRU rather than patch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack, I can take care of the paperwork later if you get me a dsc
<acheronuk> That will depend on (a) whether I can get to it today, and (b) how quickly debian maintainder gets on it if we wanna sync changes. so lets see later.
<acheronuk> just wanted it highlighted for now
<acheronuk> may be a very rare case, but someone losing a 800 GB partition is not funny :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1755: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1755: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1755: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1755: SUCCESS in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1755/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie  @acheronuk have you tested the ka 2.1 beta1 packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa appologies. not yet :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No prob, just switch to it and do your normal stuff whenever you can.
<genii> Is today podcast day? I forget
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #948: SUCCESS in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/948/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #208: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #255: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #119: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #107: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #262: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #11: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/11/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/117/
<ahoneybun> anyone know libpoppler-qt4-4 is needed for?
<ahoneybun> we have a qt5 version installed as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/99/
<ahoneybun> oh snap discover closed with no issues!
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clem_l
<ahoneybun> *clivejo
<ahoneybun> sorry clem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #446: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #582: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #318: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #597: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #268: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #120: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #447: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #263: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #269: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #256: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #120: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #121: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #12: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #108: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #100: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #102: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #101: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #103: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #81: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #94: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #101: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #82: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #95: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #102: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #448: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #122: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #270: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #104: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #102: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #257: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #264: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #109: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #121: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1756: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1756: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1756: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1756: SUCCESS in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1756/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun Normal discover seems to close fine here now as well
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk that's good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hopefully it's not random and temporary!
<BluesKaj> is there still a need to download root actions in dolphin services in order to edit root owned files ?
<blaze> BluesKaj: no, you can edit them with Kate directly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1757: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1757/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1757: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1757/
<acheronuk> clivejo tsimonq2: debian have uploaded calligra 3.0.1, but they are building the unmaintained stiff and doing weird things with the translations. the changelog looks like it's very much a work in progress with stuff to do in later uploads
<acheronuk> so I've marked it on merges.ubuntu as don't not sync/merge, kubuntu-dev will deal with it at appropriate time
<acheronuk> *as do not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1757: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1757/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1757: SUCCESS in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1757/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Did they upload to Sid or Experimental?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, sid
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> add -DCALLIGRA_SHOULD_BUILD_UNMAINTAINED=ON, since for now we want to  get also what upstream considers unmaintained; maybe this should be  revised in the future
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not happy with that!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 346x346) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VRqXDqxE/file_3202.jpg
<genii> Interesting subdomain name
<clivejo> grrrr Ive lost menus in kmail AGAIN!
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk looks down back of sofa for them
<clivejo> find them?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Dat can
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #949: SUCCESS in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/949/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #300: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #75: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #144: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #598: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/78/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #155: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #173: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #583: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #301: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #145: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #319: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #173: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/173/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie Santa Looks like we should ship with KDE Applications 17.12 in b-series: https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/17.12_Release_Schedule
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That means we should look to get KDE 4 removed from the archive before then, as upstream will have completely deprecated it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well, before 18.04 LTS final is released
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #109: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #143: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #144: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #102: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #103: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #80: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what KDE4 would we still need?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Oh, remove from archive, not our iso/meta. the archive may be a bit optimistic.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #82: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/82/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It's just not true that "upstream will have completely deprecated it". They are thrird party applications still using it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #175: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #146: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah, I misread the intent there. don't think debian think it's 100% realistic to purge KDE4 for buster, though they want to get rid of as much as is doable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #145: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1758: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1758: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1758: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1758: SUCCESS in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1758/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, KDE 4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not Qt 4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qt 4 is a lot harder to do
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Same answer
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We could build a list and see what's the status of the frameworks port.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Regarding frameworks ffe I plan to handle a few autopkgtests regressions soon.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Also, probably today aftnernoon I will need to switch down gpul's server for maintenance.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo Blues
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I'd beg to differ
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's totally doable for 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Third party applications... We should port those off of KDE 4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Debian already has a wiki page
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> kdesudo is something I'll handle this weekend when I get my energy back
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> How do you know that @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Are you going to port all the applications which are not ported to frameworks?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, No, that's KDE Applications, the 17.12 release upstream deprecates KDE 4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's why I brought it up
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We just remove anything in the archive that doesn't have a KDE 5 port but is maintained by KDE
<BluesKaj> Hey ahoneybun, tsimonq2. Santa
<blaze> there're still lots of third parties not being ported to kf5
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Also rushing removals won't lead to provide a good distribution, just the opposite.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And removing kdelibs from the lts will make kubuntu an invalid platform to do kde4 -> frameworks porting
<BluesKaj> womde if any of you devels has looked into PipeWire? I see fedora project is woking on it as a media suite for audio and video integration
<BluesKaj> wonder if
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, This way you will just harm yourselves once again.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @BluesKaj, o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa Additionally, there's a lot of work already done irt dropping KDE 4. Hell, I'd even call it doable this cycle
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qt 4 is a different story, like I said.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> With that, it's the whole archive, a lot of things depend on it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Once again: no. We can't port all the stuff which isn't ported already. And removing packages are the last resource, not the first one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 I don't know that there is a big push to remove qt4 stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There is a lot still depending on it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Debian want to get rid of as much possible during buster. but not at any cost.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's going to be a lot of research on what can be removed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Plus buster is next release or the current wip?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> current wip for debian now stretch is released
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ahh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but only at the very start of it. release date is likely a loooooooooong way off for it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would be happy with getting stuff off our iso and packageset.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lower our ISO size a little
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not sure that effect would be too huge, but every little helps
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm wondering about flashing my laptop with Pop OS once it's out
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> considering your situation, I would in your shoes. use this time to get familiar with your future stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> until you get a shiny new work machine!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've used GNOME before and know a little
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk is already jealous
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well I imagine it'll just be a desktop for work maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> staff discount then :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea I would have no reason not to own one at that point lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm sure my mind will be blown with the stuff they are keeping under wraps
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Kde4, but that doesn't change the point.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa ack on frameworks. autotests are queued up with 1,000s of teste for glibc and perl anyway, so not a little wait is no issue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yes there is
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> debian can afford to be more experimental in that regard in buster, given likely release schedule. we will have to be more conservative in such choices
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1759: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1759/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1759: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1759/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1759: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1759/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1759: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1759/
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384455
<ubottu> KDE bug 384455 in Flatpak Backend "Does not list application name" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ahoneybun> \o/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: can patch discover we have?
<ahoneybun> well it's the backend package
<acheronuk> I'll have a go in a bit
<ahoneybun> plasma-discover-flatpak-backend
<ahoneybun> that's only in artful
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, but built from discover main source
<acheronuk> also in backports AFAIK
<ahoneybun> mm maybe?
<ahoneybun> it's a simple line change I think
<ahoneybun> https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/commit/?id=fd16396d44bcf8ad1dee3081f16db5a454ac0808
<acheronuk> I magine it will be fine to apply, but will need to test
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> if that is in backports for xenial I test it
<acheronuk> nope. zesty only
<ahoneybun> the package does not exist in normal zesty
<ahoneybun> but in the backports?
<acheronuk> yes
<ahoneybun> ahh
<ahoneybun> any way to backport flatpak updates?
<acheronuk> flatpak itself?
<ahoneybun> there is like 3 or so packages
<acheronuk> ??? https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/flatpak
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/artful-flatpak
<acheronuk> quite a bit newer. not sure about that
<ahoneybun> alright np
<acheronuk> I just tried the new konversation in flatpak, and it won't even run. think my Nvidia card messes it up and it needs a runtime extension to use nvidia
<ahoneybun> I think Kube needs to be in Intel mode to run
<acheronuk> https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Konvi2x#Flatpak
<acheronuk> install, but won't run
<acheronuk> oh. yes. now I think i remember that mentioned on Kube :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Gpul's server is up again.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Building zillions of i386 packages now with 12gb of ram instead of 4
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Niceee
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Great hardware upgrade.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I was having some headaches with some strong memory peaks.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Ooooooh
<valorie> great news, @santa
<valorie> I heard some others wanting what you have built, in the #ubuntu-devel channel
<valorie> so they could auto-test PPAs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/8/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #950: SUCCESS in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #951: SUCCESS in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/951/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #161: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #98: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #320: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #106: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #584: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #599: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #368: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #108: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #42: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktimer build #94: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktimer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #16: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #43: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktimer build #95: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktimer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #17: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: Revert "So long, kajongg.........."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #87: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1760: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1760: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1760: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1760: SUCCESS in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #78: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #78: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #78: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #78: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1761: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1761/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1761: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1761/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1761: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1761/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1761: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1761/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: having any issues with latte-dock?
<ahoneybun> it's crashing for me when I try to open the settings
<acheronuk> I don't use it most of the time
<ahoneybun> mm 0.7.1 here
<acheronuk> settings open ok here 0.7.1
<ahoneybun> weird
<acheronuk> which build?
<acheronuk> from where?
<ahoneybun> 0.7.1-0~ubuntu17.10~ppa1
<ahoneybun> not sure from where
<ahoneybun> mm must be from my ppa
<ahoneybun> nope staging
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: is it in backports?
<acheronuk> for zesty it is
<ahoneybun> I was getting it from staging but remove staging now
<acheronuk> let me test the version you have
<ahoneybun> latte-dock/artful 0.7.0+git20170814.0011-0~ubuntu17.10 amd64 [residual-config]
<ahoneybun> mm is that from the archive?
<ahoneybun> nope
<acheronuk> older build from staging
<ahoneybun> I removed staging
<acheronuk> 0.7.1-0~ubuntu17.10~ppa1 opens settings ok here
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: maybe rm -fr ~/.cache/lattedock/qmlcache/
<acheronuk> I did have an issue once where the whole dock would not launch. clearing that fixed it
<ahoneybun> what staging has it?
<acheronuk> staging-misc ppa
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> that must have fixed it acheronuk
<acheronuk> cool. :)
<ahoneybun> mm spectale is not behaving
<acheronuk> lol. you trying to break stuff? :P
<ahoneybun> no lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x240) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UGLBk1Kq/file_3211.jpg
<acheronuk> oooooooooooooooooooh
<ahoneybun> ?
<acheronuk> nice
<ahoneybun> laptop screen and 2 monitos
<ahoneybun> *monitors
 * acheronuk feels deprived with just one
<ahoneybun> also trying to use activities and not VDs
<acheronuk> never got on with activities
<ahoneybun> I'm trying
<ahoneybun> this dock station is good just has some graphic problems, very minor tho
<ahoneybun> and stuck with NVIDIA, can 't use intel with it
<DarinMiller> Good morning.
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> In case anyone else attempt to enable Auto audio switching, be aware of the pulseaudo & plasma-pa conflict, bug reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-pa/+bug/1716092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1716092 in plasma-pa (Ubuntu) "Enabling Auto switching streams on new active output causes pulseaudio to crash" [Undecided,New]
<DarinMiller> I have filed at least 5 bug reports against 17.10 within the last 2 days.  It all started when investigating why my lighted keyboard produces high pitch sound through my laptop speakers when awaking frrom sleep.
<DarinMiller> Ironically, I have yet to report the original bug as it such a corner case involving a keyboard vendor (Corsair) who does not officially support linux.
<BluesKaj> hmm, didn't notice , PA is purged here :-)
<BluesKaj> thought i saw something about the run coomand being phased out, is this correct?
<BluesKaj> command even
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/5/
<acheronuk> \o/ for kajongg
 * clivejo dances
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 sneaks about
<clivejo> so gonna explain why you decided to configure KCI to start up at 6:30am?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think it was before then, regardless...  … The Launchpad build queues were completely empty, KCI queues completely empty, and I wanted a couple new things in a few packages. *shrug* so except for maybe having semi-large build queues when you guys wake up, I didn't see the downside to doing a rebuild real quick
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> earlier by 2 mins 21s … Build #930 (09-Sep-2017 06:27:39)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so I had to nuke the build queue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/109/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wfm
<acheronuk> babe needs fixing by the maintainer ^^^
<clivejo> ah, thought it was issue with LP
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and bad timing on a nightly build as inevitably with FW release they were going to do a bump of all cmake requirements, so that got done over today anyway
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope. same on Neon. and even if they got the capitalisation of the webengine requirement correct (which weirdly messes it up) still would not build. tried in pbuilder with a few hacks 
<acheronuk> I don't think the babe maintainer checks that his changes actually build before committing :/
<clivejo> I guess its still in devel
<acheronuk> more than most that is, as most are guilty of that at times
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1762: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1762/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1762: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1762/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1762: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1762/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1762: SUCCESS in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1762/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright, then I did a rebuild at a bad time, I didn't mess with configs or anything, just a rebuild... can we move on? :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/88/
<clivejo> just don't understand the logic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, and lack of consideration
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but yeah, point made :P
<clivejo> you have been involved in the conversations about why it doesn't run over the weekend due to LP maintainance
<clivejo> to trigger a complete rebuilt for a "couple of packages" is overkill to me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #65: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #66: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #88: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #89: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #90: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #84: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/84/
<ahoneybun> oh dear god
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: each activity has it's own VDs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> always looked too much faff for me
<ahoneybun> faff>
<ahoneybun> ?
<acheronuk> fuss. hassle
<ahoneybun> ahh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #68: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/107/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #85: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #86: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #136: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #104: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #91: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #92: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1763: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1763/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1763: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1763/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1763: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1763/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1763: SUCCESS in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1763/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #13: ABORTED in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/13/
<aniketh___> Ping
<aniketh___> I was building the system settings repo and I'm stuck at this: http://dpaste.com/37HJ322
<aniketh___> It needs Qt 5.7.0 where my Kubuntu backport ppa only provides with 5.6.1
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Is that 16.04?
<aniketh___> ahoneybun: Yes
<aniketh___> oops, no Kubuntu 16.10
<acheronuk> 16.10 is EOL
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep
<acheronuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks Rik
<aniketh___> oh, I might have to change my operating system it seems then :(
<acheronuk> or clean install 17.04
<acheronuk> zesty has Qt 5.7.1
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well it's EOL as what happens to all Ubuntu versions at some point
<acheronuk> or artful is Qt 5.9.1, and pretty stable for most people now
<acheronuk> to be released next month
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep yep
<aniketh___> I hope upgrading with ppa will help to do that? 
<acheronuk> if you are doing KDE development, you need to keep up with new versions. lingering on older user versions will get you out of date
<acheronuk> aniketh___: there is no ppa for qt 5.7 got 16.10. it is end of life
<aniketh___> acheronuk: Yes, I'm doing dev stuff. ahh, okay fine. let me do this then, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> make sure you ppa-purge the backports ppa 1st then. if you don't, you may get some unresolvable upgrades
<acheronuk> if it was me, I would probably do a fresh install of 17.04, then add the backports ppa to that to get newest frameworks and plasma. but no harm in trying the upgrade in place first
<aniketh___> Yeah! I'm also going for a fresh install of 17.04 
<aniketh___> downloading the ISO :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice!
<acheronuk> aniketh___: yep. we tested quite a lot the upgrade, but especially if you have development stuff install most people may not, you could maybe get issues that did not get stumbled upon
<aniketh___> acheronuk: Yea, I don't want that to happen, in between :)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/1.5~rc2
<acheronuk> * Do not warn about duplicate "legacy" targets (Closes: #839259) (LP: #1697120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697120 in apt (Ubuntu) "artful's apt-file and aptitude complains about Ubuntu sources.list" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697120
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/111/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #113: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1764: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1764: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1764: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1764: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #140: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #197: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #69: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #198: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #239: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #162: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #198: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #166: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #70: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #167: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #209: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #210: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #91: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #209: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #302: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #210: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #204: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #87: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #88: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #195: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #952: SUCCESS in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/952/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #19: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/111/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #244: FAILURE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #68: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #105: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Oh, just a note:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I didn't find the glorious logs of someone from debian refusing to automate the kde packaging because "it would prevent to work in a teamworked fashion
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have, however an old post when they uploaded their fork of kubuntu's frameworks 5 / plasma 5 packaging to sid
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> https://forum.siduction.org/index.php?topic=5644.0
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Context: 1. the packages were developed for kubuntu 2. debian's people didn't make the needed adjustments 3. they broke everybodies desktops (both debian sid and debian testing) for months
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Would you image what would happen if we were happily syncing packages from debian sid?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> That's the reason why we should stay away as much as possible from what these "bright individuals" are doing
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Btw they didn't send a single patch to kubuntu until they just copied the packaging in such unprofessional way
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So nothing more to add to the "bright individuals" and "debian is our upstream" discussion
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #132: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #249: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/249/
<wxl> on the other hand, kubuntu, along with every other flavor of ubuntu is ubuntu. and ubuntu's upstream is debian. whether or not the idea of doing something different is valid, it's certainly at odds with the way ubuntu and kubuntu has always been, by design. luckily, ubuntu does have its own system of patches that are often applied to debian packages. there's no reason to be stifled by debian packaging.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> we have a minimal delta with kde debian packages jftr
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the most important difference is how we deploy them to the infra of each distro
<wxl> yes, but ubuntu has its own system. again, by design
<wxl> if you want to do something different, that's great
<wxl> but it's not ubuntu at that point
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> what you mean it's not ubuntu?
<wxl> ubuntu syncs from debian. debian is the upstream
<wxl> and there really is one set of repositories for ubuntu
<wxl> all the flavors share that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> debian didn't have their own plasma 5 / frameworks packages, they are a fork of kubuntu's, so well, not our "upstream" in the case of kde packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and I doubt they will ever have the manpower to package all by themselves from scratch, probably if plasma 6 means repackaging some stuff we will probably have to work with neon
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but I'm not a "futurologist" so we will see
<wxl> i thought the context was about qt?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yeah, well the problem with qt is that is a simllar situation than kde packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> they aren't a few, they are a bunch of them released at the same time, and the way I see it uploading them one by one then syncing them one by one is ... well ... not the right path to follow
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and yes, I know about the damned bootstraping XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but that can be handled too
<wxl> it's a little weird that for kde we're the upstream for debian. but it doesn't have a lot of potential for conflict. qt is widely used, though. and afaik there is actually a debian team packaging qt.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> well we aren't their upstream either, because they do their own thing and haters gonna hate
<wxl> are you confusing your pronouns?
<wxl> because that to me sounds like the sort of normal situation
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @wxl, I don't think so
<wxl> like with lxqt, it's developed by lxqt, debian packages it, ubuntu syncs it, lubuntu uses it
<wxl> if lubuntu was the upstream for debian it would be lxqt -> lubuntu -> ubuntu -> debian
<wxl> so "we aren't their upstream" suggests that the upstream would not be *buntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I meant "we are not debian's kde packaging upstream"
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> because they o their own thing
<wxl> you already established that. again, the context is about qt
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> right, and syncing from debian and doing it one by one manually is slow
<wxl> along with all the other thousands of packages that are exactly the same
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so it would be better to have an automated solution like what we are doing with kde packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> it's not the same thing
<wxl> then logically, that would apply to every other package in the repos
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> no, it's not the same thing
<wxl> sure it is
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> what we have with qt is:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 1) we need a newer qt
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 2) debian doesn't provide it
<wxl> i don't think debian doesn't provide it because they don't want to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/235/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 3) then simon & friends start to upload the packages to debian one by one
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 4) then sync
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and that's awfully slow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No it isn't.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What is slow is proposed migration.
<wxl> it's the same with every other package in the repos
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And that's Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We did the Qt transition within a week of Debian's.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @wxl, it's not the same
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes it is.
<wxl> how is it not the same? the only way it seems different is that you care about qt and don't really care about the others. i'm not saying that's a bad, but it is what it is.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Well I have seen some packages sitting there for ~3 weeks being slowly synced
<wxl> having more developers helping with migration (ubuntu) and packaging (debian) would certainly make a difference
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @wxl, qt packages are released at the same time and they can be automated like kde packages, this logic can be applied to any package "suite"
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> you could apply the same philosphy to gnome packages probably
<wxl> that would require debian to accept that
<wxl> as they did with kde/frameworks
<wxl> so if you want that, you'd need to run that up their flagpole
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> not really
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> we aren't asking for debian's permission to automate our kde packages
<wxl> at present they are taking our packaging as the canonical source
<wxl> there's no need to ask for permission
<wxl> but again, that's at odds with the way everything else is done
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> they aren't resusing our packaging afaik
<wxl> we should count our blessings that we even have such control over kde packaging
<wxl> you said they "forked" it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I mean they copied it once, then they started to maintain the packages on their own
<wxl> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but they aren't "merging" from kubuntu
<wxl> well then it's ubuntu who has let us do something different
<wxl> so you'd need to speak to the technical board
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> well, before anything I would like to work with Rik on those Qt backports, do it in an automated way to have a prototype
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I already have some code, but it needs to be fixed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qt is delicate enough that it really needs to be done by hand.
<wxl> if i were you, i wouldn't waste my time. i would check with the technical board first. they might just give you a hard no instead of a "show us what you got"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know as someone who's packaged the last three releases.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I packaged qt as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #183: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/183/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @wxl, we really need something to have, at least our own "private" qt versions
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> meaning "private", packages for the KCI and such
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, What do you have to show for it? You have no upload access anywhere proving your claims are valid.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Why not just contribute fixes to the normal packaging?
<wxl> kubuntu, as a flavor of ubuntu, is governed by the technical board. as far as i know they have no other such allowance for a flavor using their own packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, both things aren't incompatible
<wxl> you can't go rogue and expect no one to notice
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm not going rogue, I'm just going to do something with our PPA's
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that's what PPAs are for
<wxl> and we
<wxl> re going to enable these ppas by default?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ?
<wxl> what part don't you understand
<wxl> ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> "ppas enabled by default"
<wxl> you're saying the final "product" would be a newer Qt in a PPA?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> nobody is going to enable anything, I just want to work with rik in plasma 5.13 + needed newer qt for kubuntu backports
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but we will do the work in staging ppas first, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the only difference is that I want to automate the process better, that's it
<wxl> which, sadly, many kubuntu users will not see
<wxl> (as they don't see the ppas as it is; they're not enabled by default)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> well, backports need to be added manually, yes
<wxl> whereas if you actually spent the time fixing the upstream packaging, everyone in the entire debian ecosystem could benefit from it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> are they ppa's enabled by default in [k]ubuntu?
<wxl> seems...... illogical
<wxl> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but I won't be "fixing the packaging" I will work on the automation programs to _deploy_ the qt packaging we already have
<wxl> to deploy it where?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> first to  a staging ppa and then to kubuntu's backports ppa if everything is ok
<wxl> if the goal is to support all of kubuntu users, that doesn't really do it, though
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> well, it's already something, then if ubuntu's qt people wants to use it instead of uploading everything manually, great
<wxl> so you want to do something becuse it's convenient rather than doing things the canonical way, even if it does not benefit all the users?
<wxl> i'm all for convenience but i would put the users first and foremost
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> a) (Rik|Santa) uploads the qt packaging one by one manually to kubuntu's backports. (Rik|Santa) ends up like Jack Nicholson in "The Shining"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/147/
 * wxl facepalms
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> b) Santa does some python code. Rik uploads the qt packaging just typing a few commands
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> which one is better?
<wxl> a
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> b is better
<wxl> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A ensures better technical quality.
<wxl> if b was better, we'd be doing it with every other package
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that applies only to package "suites"
<wxl> b is an example of "local optimizing" which is a case of doing this for the benefit of a particular portion of a whole system, at the disadvantage of the entire system
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> there isn't any disadvantage for the entire system
<wxl> you're asking the entire system to retool based around your convenience and making users NOT have the best possible option right out of the gate
<wxl> if the newer qt is better, you'd want everyone to have it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We aren't KDE Neon.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but we have backports
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and backports are to provide newer releases
<wxl> which doesn't come standard
<wxl> so only those users that know about them will have them
<wxl> they actually have to find them
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and yeah, we aren't kde neon, that's why many people is swtiching to neon XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> because we don't provide a competitive alternative
<wxl> and if you don't like that, then neon awaits you
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We're Kubuntu, we prioritize stability over speed.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's the difference.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You install Kubuntu if you want a super stable KDE experience. You install Neon if you want New Shiny.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> they aren't incompatible
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes they are.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No, another problem is if you aren't able to do both at the same time.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not when speed hinders stability.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's the point.
<wxl> look you have your heart in the right place santa, but i'm not sure your solution is really going to solve anything for the vast majority of users, especially when we consider the vast majority of qt users.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, we will see
<wxl> there's nothing to see unless you can convince debian to pick up on whatever you're doing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/128/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> well, indeed, part of the problem is that stubborness regarding debian
<wxl> but if you worked with debian on the packaging, the problem would be solved
<wxl> or go really crazy and help qt get debian packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I already worked with those "bright individuals" believe me I'm not going to repeat the experience
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If I got so angry with them that they had to kick me out ... there's a reason for that
<wxl> yes, there is
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> or various reasons actually, it's because all of a sudden I got angry, they are in my experience technically incompetente, abusive, lazy and stubborn. so as I said I don't want to repeat the experience
<wxl> if there's a system that existed and done things a certain way for years and then someone comes along who demands they change the system, that's probably not going to go particularly well. you need to work within the systems that exist in the communities you are involved in, try to work with those communicities to change the system (and accept if it doesn't happen), or move on
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * it's not because all of a sudden I got angy
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * angry LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> or work for debian's competition and provide a better product
<wxl> that's the moving on thing
<wxl> it's a perfectly reasonable response if you can't do the other two options
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> which is becoming increasingly more difficult in the case of kubuntu, yet imho we are doing a better product than debian
<wxl> kubuntu, like all the flavors of ubuntu, is bound by certain requirements that ubuntu (and in turn, debian) have. that hasn't changed
<wxl> to be truthful, i don't think it's fair to consider kubuntu to mean kubuntu+kubuntu ppas. they don't come by default. kubuntu is just kubuntu. the ppas are (honestly) a shoddy workaround.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/82/
<wxl> i got to admit kubuntu is a little bit different because it's one of the earliest flavors, but i'm quite sure we do not have infinite leeway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #253: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #241: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #160: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #228: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/195/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FYI, KCI Qt upgraded to 5.11.1 for bionic. There may be breakage for a short while, while packages dependant on Qt ABI rebuild
<Jussi> o/
<acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #175: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #73: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #447: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #448: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/109/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> morning
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 710x466) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gYl5F0wM/file_9423.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that worked
<santa_> acheronuk: minor fix for cantor available in git, we still have the julia problem
<santa_> note that there's a julia 1.0 packaging in debian's magnificent NEW queue: https://packages.qa.debian.org/j/julia.html
<acheronuk> santa_: gotcha
<acheronuk> santa_: cosmic has 0.6 and 0.7 in proposed. I guess not new enough. it was in the back of my mind to try with it, but not at front of my queue so to speak
<santa_> acheronuk: the one in -proposed is failing for couple of archs, so build depending on it would get it blocked by britney if I'm not mistaken
<santa_> even if it's new enough
<acheronuk> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #202: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #66: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/176/
<BluesKaj> howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #108: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #181: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #270: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #221: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #548: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #498: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #426: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #109: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #67: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #245: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #106: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #648: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #50: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #182 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #214: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #182: ABORTED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #165: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #179: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #206: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/130/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> staging new frameworks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #116: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #203: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #80: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #53: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #184: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #123: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #172: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #218: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #163: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #214: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #171: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #43: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #107: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #100: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #203: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #236: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk I have just pushed the changes we discussed for kiten, it comes with a debian merge in the pack; feel free to review carefully because they are a fair bunch of changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #363: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/53/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Ok. I will look in a bit, and the cantor fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/186/
<santa_> acheronuk: fw 5.50 test build with autopkgtests: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> awesome. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #144: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #114: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #165: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/182/
<santa_> @acheronuk: what are you doing with syndication? (aparently moving from apps to frameworks) just skipping it?
<santa_> nevermind, you got it in the _staging branch
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no, including it.
<santa_> yeah, just saw the _staging branch, let's hope it doesn't break anythiing in apps
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> will need to tidy the packaging more I expect
<santa_> I have included it in the test rebuild now. I almos miss it XD
<santa_> * almost
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there are very few changes after 18.04 and it's meant to be binary compatible
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's pretty much just akregator and ktorrent that use it. I use both so will test
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and ktorrent 5.1.1 to upload sometime has been tested with it according to the -dev
<acheronuk> santa_: urgh. looks like it will break akregator
<acheronuk> santa_: will likely have to drop that one out, to come back when we can ship apps >= 18.08
<acheronuk> not a big deal
<santa_> ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #194: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #193: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #57: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #132: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #449: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/449/
<acheronuk> santa_: kiten and cantor uploaded. will have to get an AA to remove the dropped -dev package I guess 
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks! let me know if we need to do further changes
<santa_> i.e. in case the AA doesn't accept the removal or something
<acheronuk> ok. will do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #220: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #74: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #177: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1178: SUCCESS in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #107: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #8: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #99: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #192: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #193: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #218: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #213: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #107: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #176: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #123: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #138: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #166: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #173: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #195: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #167: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #180: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #156: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #123: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #173: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #191: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #202: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #112: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #152: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #189: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #127: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #201: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #175: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #206: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #142: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #193: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #71: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #180: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #157: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #92: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #174: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #164: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #200: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #163: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #113: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #164: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #92: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #161: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #63: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #130: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #185: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #164: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #112: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #153: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #157: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #214: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #28: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #186: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #118: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #129: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #197: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #171: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #88: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #208: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #158: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #210: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #109: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #21: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #198: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #236: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #16: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #207: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #126: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #132: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #74: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #39: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #183: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #188: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #155: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #209: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #154: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #227: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #170: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_smb4k build #32: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_smb4k/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #38: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #117: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #155: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #50: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #181: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #208: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #199: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #66: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #85: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #94: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #56: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #76: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #73: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #84: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #79: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #64: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #271: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #51: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #84: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #166: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #90: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #89: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #86: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #76: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #74: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #70: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #80: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #74: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #67: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cervisia build #56: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cervisia/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #103: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #73: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksystemlog build #55: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksystemlog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #81: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #64: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #58: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #83: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #74: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #74: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #85: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #204: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #148: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #68: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #86: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #96: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #86: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #79: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #202: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #102: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #170: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #86: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #164: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #89: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #130: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #137: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #65: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #43: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #59: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #78: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #59: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #69: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #82: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #114: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #83: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/83/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #61: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #113: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #40: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #60: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #58: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #110: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #79: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sweeper build #44: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sweeper/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #66: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #58: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #54: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #117: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #75: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #75: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #63: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #222: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #75: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #193: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #126: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #85: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #35: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #51: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #93: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #188: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #94: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #194: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #123: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #198: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #149: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #219: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #178: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #174: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #65: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #71: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #215: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #200: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #165: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #77: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #78: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #170: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #75: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #74: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #217: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #182: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #55: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #142: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #122: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #74: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #272: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #178: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #182: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #203: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #213: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #188: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #152: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #108: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #92: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #225: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #73: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #70: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #69: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #88: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #229: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #91: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #141: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #176: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #192: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #43: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #88: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #69: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #192: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #167: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #222: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #207: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #180: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #27: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #75: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #74: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #52: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #79: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #73: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #182: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #81: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #45: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #186: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #108: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #80: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #176: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #207: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #246: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #120: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #106: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #109: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #216: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #273: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #44: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #38: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #118: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #72: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #51: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #32: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #168: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #247: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #223: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #183: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #179: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #82: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #73: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #204: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #154: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #52: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #148: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #165: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #193: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #73: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #214: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #226: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #37: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #165: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #58: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #210: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #194: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #167: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #149: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #192: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #228: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #190: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #181: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #194: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #205: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #134: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #138: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #217: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #168: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #176: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #158: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #164: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #172: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #128: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #177: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #162: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #207: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #215: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #182: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #157: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #186: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #165: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #203: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #209: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #214: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #139: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #171: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #189: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #87: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #199: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #93: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #124: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #198: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #156: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #187: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #237: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #189: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #133: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #219: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #103: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #109: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #184: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #104: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #199: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #230: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #110: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #149: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #200: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #208: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #177: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #209: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #220: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #156: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #194: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #217: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #196: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #110: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #175: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #175: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #274: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #208: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #237: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #59: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #189: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #131: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #271: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #211: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #223: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #223: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #224: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #248: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #169: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #184: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #205: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #53: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #180: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #238: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #144: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #131: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #76: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #250: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #181: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #164: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #145: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #275: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #239: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #225: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #185: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #206: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #251: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #184: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #172: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #249: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #90: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #218: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #211: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #170: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #54: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #42: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #219: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #182: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #108: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #123: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #204: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #89: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #276: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #55: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #250: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #226: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #171: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #146: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #186: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #207: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #70: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #65: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #70: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #101: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #84: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #63: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #81: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #113: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #31: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #38: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #146: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #277: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #135: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #172: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #251: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #187: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #57: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #264: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #44: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #227: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #56: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #254: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #208: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #76: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #74: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #54: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #184: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #221: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #278: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #252: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #166: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #253: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #209: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #252: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #240: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #228: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #188: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #209: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/209/
<Mirv> Santa: I was the one who "hijacked" Qt to Debian in 2012, because maintaining Qt alone would have been really bad for quality. It's not just the KDE that's using Qt, there are hundreds of Qt using projects in Ubuntu ecosystem and all of them depend on the quality of Qt - which Debian Qt/KDE maintainers help to achieve. Anyway, don't blame tsimonq2 for the packaging being in Debian. It could be moved 
<Mirv> away from Debian, but I believe that would be worse for Kubuntu (just IMHO) and overall Qt users. Of course there are shades of gray, one of which that quickly iterating on Qt versions without caring for eg symbols, ABI and merging from Debian would be faster, but then again I believe Ubuntu Release Team wouldn't accept such Qt uploads.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #57: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #185: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/185/
 * Jussi waves to Mirv, long time no see. 
<Mirv> Jussi: o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey Mirv, good to see you again :)
<acheronuk> Mirv: nice to see you. thanks for that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<Mirv> nice to see all of you, grumpy santa (https://i1.wp.com/www.dreadcentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/rare.jpg) too!
<Mirv> if people feel good about LP git these days, maybe the Ubuntu specific branches could be moved over to LP, but that wouldn't mean most of the Qt modules wouldn't still come synced from Debian usually. but it'd help uploading bugfixes for MOTUs to eg qtbase.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As someone who's doing the work, I disagree...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (It should stay how it is)
<Mirv> yeah it would be a bit cumbersome too, for probably little practical benefit. I can understand though it seems "far" when it's Debian, but that's most of all a feeling thing, not an actual issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If we do backports for PPAs etc, at least keeping that in LP git might be worth it. to track what versions we have there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> By the way Mirv, I don't know if I told you but I have started my DD process. \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, If
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :)
<Mirv> it was the same in the beginning too, when fellow Canonicalians wondered why it's so "far". it's really about the feeling about Debian & Ubuntu as interlinked projects or "our Ubuntu" - most of the Canonical people focused on super fast development in PPAs in Ubuntu, while the "distribution people" knew that it has to be worked together with Debian or things will break bad eventually
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Exactly.
<Mirv> tsimonq2: ok, good luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #265: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #255: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #77: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #209: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #190: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #160: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #199: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #188: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #129: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #70: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #229: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #169: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #172: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #154: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #65: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #208: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #125: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #114: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #41: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #166: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #63: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #98: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #177: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #481: FAILURE in 4.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #150: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #178: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #73: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #159: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #125: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #227: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #215: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #76: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #210: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #185: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #211: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #204: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #128: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #166: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #166: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #94: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #104: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #175: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #204: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #194: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #144: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #165: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #203: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #156: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #115: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #163: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #111: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #182: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #206: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #195: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #139: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #187: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #52: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #215: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #193: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #197: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #132: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #77: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #177: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #166: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #157: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #120: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #140: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #535: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #433: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #382: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #110: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #90: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #119: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #176: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #195: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #201: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #210: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #182: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #157: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #200: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #114: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #105: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #176: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #134: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #238: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #210: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #151: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #220: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #183: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #173: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #60: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #173: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #219: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #128: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #172: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #190: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #154: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #168: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #131: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #127: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #124: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #202: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #172: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #174: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #23: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #144: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #196: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #132: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #272: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #73: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #186: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #170: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #190: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #155: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #112: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #109: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #202: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #116: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #224: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #113: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #82: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #101: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #224: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #115: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #167: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #119: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #151: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #184: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #125: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #35: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #61: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #74: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/74/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #67: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #173: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #147: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #172: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/172/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa santa_ @tsimonq2 Plasma 5.13.5 is released.  … since I have started merging debian 5.13.4, my plaan is to carry on or finish doing that in the next few days.  … If in the meantime debian upload 5.13.5, then I may switch to merging that in a staging. … otherwse if debian are slow, when doen with merges, I will stage 5.13.5 ahead of them
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hope that makes sense
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #120: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #115: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #163: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #83: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #185: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #215: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #124: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #121: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #84: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #195: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #121: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #113: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #164: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #194: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #77: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #125: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #37: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cervisia build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cervisia/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #128: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #508: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #86: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #231: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sweeper build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sweeper/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #84: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #57: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #76: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #72: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #80: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #48: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #90: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #77: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #71: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksystemlog build #56: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksystemlog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #73: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #89: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_smb4k build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_smb4k/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #204: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #68: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #66: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #76: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #82: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #45: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #1424: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/1424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #526: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #71: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #1425: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/1425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #527: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #210: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #72: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #66: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #528: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #145: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #73: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #211: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #39: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #221: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libksysguard build #1390: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libksysguard/1390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libksysguard build #1391: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libksysguard/1391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #86: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #509: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #510: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/510/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #60: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/60/
<santa_> Mirv: hi, thank you very much for "popping up"
<santa_> Mirv: regarding Qt my issue is not a personal issue with him but about the Qt management. my general problem with qt is the slowness and obsolescence. they are a number of factors which contribute to it
<santa_> the two main bottlenecks I see are separate, but related problems:
<santa_> 1. lack of kubuntu devels permissions on debian's git
<santa_> 2. lack of automation
<santa_> regarding the problem number 2. no offense but I think the way is being managed is extremely marxist
<santa_> marxist as in Groucho Marx[*], not as in Karl Marx
<santa_> [*] Groucho Marx with his brothers, bootstraping a train, similar to the Qt bootstraping: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlVoZgM4fgI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I disagree with the second point, but I have been working with Rik to get him commit access.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You're more than welcome to, but I doubt you'll get any kind of permanent commit access.
<acheronuk> s/have been/may be/
<acheronuk> dpends if I have the time to contribute enough to a qt transition
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heh
<santa_> Mirv: so they are indeed multiple shades of gray to find out a better solution. if you have time it would be nice to work with you with that goal in mind. if you have time, it would be *great* to work with you on a kde packaging upload for kubuntu as a "learning exercise", so you could test the waters with our current tools and workflow and you could, on your free will decide if you want to apply certain parts of it to Qt. if you are 
<santa_> worried about debian collaboration, don't worry, automation is not incompatible with debian collaboration; we are doing what we are doing with kde because we have our reasons, and that doesn't mean we must handle Qt exactly in the same way than kde, however I believe we can apply some techniques to Qt to yield better results
<santa_> wow, what a wall of text
<santa_> Mirv: sounds reasonable?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't know if I speak fully for Mirv (we'd be happy to have him back) but he stepped down after the Canonical layoffs...
<santa_> tsimonq2: ack, and thanks for trying to find out solutions I appreciate that very much. anyway, let's see if he replies
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #166: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #1375: FAILURE in 6.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/1375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #1376: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/1376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #68: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #441: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #442: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #183: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #76: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #159: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #203: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #222: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/40/
<valorie> !info nextcloud
<ubot93> Package nextcloud does not exist in bionic
<valorie> huh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #178: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #131: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #143: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #178: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #194: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #176: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktorrent build #317: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktorrent/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #80: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #59: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktorrent build #318: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktorrent/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #81: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #60: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #180: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #309: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #242: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #169: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #188: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #482: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1179: UNSTABLE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1157: UNSTABLE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #185: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #622: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #173: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #115: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #191: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #48: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #77: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #78: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #77: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #191: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/191/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> !nextcloud-client ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #173: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #623: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/623/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #68: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #76: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #116: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/56/
<krytarik> !info nextcloud-client
<ubot93> Package nextcloud-client does not exist in cosmic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #187: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #71: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #162: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #273: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #187: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #174: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #93: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2454: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2454: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2454: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #167: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #186: ABORTED in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2455: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2455: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2455: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2456: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2456: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2456: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #78: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #67: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2457: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2457: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2457: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2458: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2458: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2458: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #174: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/174/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #539: FAILURE in 4.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #263: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #540: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #85: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #264: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #174: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #192: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/192/
<Mirv> Santa: tsimonq2 is correct in that I've stepped down. I wish I had free time but there is not much and regarding Debian/Ubuntu it's spread everywhere including fixing my pet peeves in my daily work. It'd be good if improvements can be made to Qt too, KDE is fast, partially eg because everything is always released by upstream and so rebuilt, with Qt it's a bit more delicate with the qt*-abi 
<Mirv> dependencies, and also that aside from KDE most autopkgtests are run for reverse dependencies and they both take a long, long time and also very often produce errors that are time consuming to investigate (but yield bug fixes).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #63: FAILURE in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #188: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #79: ABORTED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2459: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2459: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2459: FIXED in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2460: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2460: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2460: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2461: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2461: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2461: FIXED in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2461/
<acheronuk> \o/
<acheronuk> I have little clue what I am doing with docker, but at least that worked to fix KCI docker containers
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, 👍🏼
<valorie> I finally caught up on all the huge discussion from yesterday and perhaps the previous day
<valorie> noone mentioned shadeslayer's work in debian bringing over a CI to their packaging
<valorie> shadeslayer: what's going on over there?
<valorie> in Debian I mean
<valorie> sgclark: anything to add?
<valorie> congratulations on your marriage by the way
<valorie> <3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #483: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1158: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #243: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #100: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #116: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #72: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #46: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/93/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #279: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #274: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2462: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2462: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2462: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2462/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk do you mind if I stage frameworks 5.50 for bionic?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, fine with me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk FYI I'm going use/push the _backports branch. let me know if you want something else (such as using a _staging branch or something like that)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, if you are sure that (a) we will FFE 5.50 for cosmic and (b) 5.50 backport for bionic will be ok, then that is fine. … if any doubt, then a temp branch might be better
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I hope we do both things
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> we might need to skip syndication though
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, I think we will. looking at akregator 18.04, 5.50 syndication removes an API it depends on.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I'm going to exclude it temporarily from the upload/push
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2463: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2463: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2463: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2463/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk do you hve plasma 5.13.5 anywhere on git?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> * have
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, not yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk, ok, if you could push that today it would be fantastic because I could build it with autopkgtests in the night
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, I haven't finished merging plasma yet, but I can go ahead with 5.13.5 and just do merges after if you like?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> debian merges you mean?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> debian won't get 5.13.5 pushed until Monday
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ah, ok yes it's fine with me to push and merge later
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Ok. I'll stage in a liitle while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #377: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #183 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, Uploading to staging PPA now, and pushing to kubuntu_cosmic_staging branch. Might be some symbol updates to do later, but hopefully that is all.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk don't forget to push the ka-metadata if you didn't already :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, good catch. I had forgotten
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> btw we have no red issues with fw 5.50 except for syndication
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> if you don't mind I will update the metadata excluding it temporarily (once you do the plasma push)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> done. I pushed plasma to master branch, as we are guarenteed to upload that no matter what
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok, merged into other branches and excluded syndication as a temp workaround
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> umm. why is qtbase5-dev uninstallable on s390x or ppc64el?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe a temp glitch on LP/archive
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> retying the failed builds seems ok now. weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #183: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/183/
 * acheronuk kicks the LP publisher
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> julia 1.0 in going into proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Bad archive is bad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #449: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #91: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #256: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #484: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1181: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1159: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #244: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #117: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #101: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #257: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #168: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #73: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_isoimagewriter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #55: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #118: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #151: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #80: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/40/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #73: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #47: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #92: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/200/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> so how interested would Kubuntu and/or KDE be regarding a bug I found that is incredibly specific and extremely unlikely to ever be hit except by weirdos like me? … I found a way to consistently crash Kwin to the point you have to force it to go back to tty7 to function again. Nothing is lost as you are just restarting KWin but it is consistent.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/33/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ummm. why did you do that???? 😆
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> lol so many questions of life can't be answered :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> but really it is because I was testing a keyboard macro and I wanted to try shortcuts that wouldnt conflict with anything at all and then I just started doing that to see the result really fast for no reason and then bam lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> which is the better GUI diff app, Kompare or KDiff3?
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> I am going to guess and say Kompare is better because kdiff3 looks SUPER DEAD
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I use kompare sometimes. not used kdiff3 for a long while
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I use 'meld' more that kompare
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> http://meldmerge.org/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> @MichaelTunnell, Kdiff3 is being revived actually
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, I like that as as well as comparing things side by side, it's dead easy to copy text/code & files back and forth
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, I also prefer meld
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @tomazcanabrava, why? it would need to be ported to kf5 still wouldnt it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, looks to be kf5 now in git
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> hmm
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> @MichaelTunnell, It is potted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #120: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #425: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #259: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #102: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #80: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #196: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #132: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #511: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/511/
<mparillo> Meld: GTK+ 3.14. My problem with kompare is that it works great if I kompare file1 file 2, but if I simply launch kompare from krunner select source and destination files, the compare button does not become active.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #147: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #310: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #65: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #183: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #509: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #117: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #105: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #103: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #216: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #562: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #123: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #77: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #162: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/162/
<acheronuk> mparillo: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390024
<ubottu> KDE bug 390024 in general ""Compare" button not enabled on the initial dialog even after filling the file names" [Normal,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2464: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2464: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2464: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2464/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> kompare IMO is not suitable for merges, I prefer kdiff3
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thank you. And I see the work-around (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390024#c9) works for me.
<ubottu> KDE bug 390024 in general ""Compare" button not enabled on the initial dialog even after filling the file names" [Normal,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, tests look ok I think? the amd64 ones that got done, anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk, y
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2465: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2465: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2465: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #388: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #184 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Uploaded. git pushed.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> debian uploaded some of 5.13.5 last night, so I merged where I had already done 5.13.4, and it was no real change
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #184: ABORTED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #154: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #81: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #181: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #178: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #78: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #90: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #74: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #189: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #109: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #201: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #65: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #253: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #228: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #193: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #79: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #175: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #276: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #239: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #227: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #95: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #450: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #228: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #96: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #258: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #170: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #187: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #178: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #245: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #222: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #152: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #148: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #280: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #254: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #169: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #179: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #155: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #188: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #78: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #182: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #69: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #68: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #10: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #42: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #82: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #119: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #190: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #91: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #176: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #194: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #210: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #53: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #157: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #79: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #74: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #229: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #175: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #254: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #202: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #93: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #149: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #48: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #176: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #159: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #80: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #266: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #259: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #52: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #66: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #57: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #78: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #58: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #240: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/240/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #87: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #81: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #86: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #89: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #70: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #66: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #98: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #277: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #229: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #189: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #64: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #90: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/90/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2466: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2466: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2466: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #412: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #69: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/69/
<santa_> good morning everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #231: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #122: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/122/
<santa_> acheronuk: libkcddb autotest fixed in git's _cosmic_archive branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #39: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #129: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #85: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcddb build #73: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcddb/73/
<santa_> (and broken in the KCI because it's an upstream patch :P)
<acheronuk> santa_: aha. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #191: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #75: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #95: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #475: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #36: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #215: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #101: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #98: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/98/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa still fail: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libk/libkcddb/cosmic/amd64
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, we also have to set XDG_RUNTIME i suppose, I didn't hit that issue with my setup
<santa_> hmm or maybe it's the lack of that restriction which says the network is needed
<santa_> https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.package-tests.html
<santa_> isolation-container
<santa_> "Debian's production CI infrastructure allows unrestricted network access, in Ubuntu's infrastructure access to sites other than *.ubuntu.com and *.launchpad.net happens via a proxy (limited to DNS and http/https)."
<santa_> hmm sounds like even with the restriction some will fail no matter what
<santa_> oh, and it has also the $HOME  issue inherited from debian
<santa_> jackpot
<santa_> it has everything! XDD
<acheronuk> LOL
<BluesKaj> becoming somewhat peeved at the lack of action fixing the qbittorrent bug "qbittorrent: symbol lookup error: qbittorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN10libtorrent7session5startEiRKNS_13settings_packEPN5boost4asio10io_service"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> BluesKaj: qbittorrent from where?
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, from the repos for 18.04 and 18.10
<BluesKaj> a bugs been filed on launchpad , but they haven't bothered assigning it to anyone to fix it even there are multiple filings
<BluesKaj> even though
<BluesKaj> anyway it's been a while and no action
<BluesKaj> ktorrent isn't my cuppa tea...socks5 proxy doesn't work etc
<acheronuk> 2 bugs for it. marked the newer one as a duplicate. some issue with boost
<BluesKaj> anyway, thanks for checking acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #476: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #96: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #216: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #37: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #102: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #99: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2467: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2467: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2467: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #385: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #196: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #246: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #40: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #232: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcddb build #74: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcddb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #123: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #86: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #130: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/130/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk pushed a couple of changes to libkcddb which might fix/improve the tests in the ubuntu infra, they don't break the thing in my server, if that doesn't fix it, we could try something else depending on the errors given
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-09
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, uploaded :)
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-4-g2a6f973 * Yuri Chornoivan:  (39 files in 6 dirs)
<pursuivant> Fix minor EBN issues
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/2a6f973f75e738a91f23becd857b7fac183a5471
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #223: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #77: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2468: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2468: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2468: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2468/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> urgh, the plasma-workspace merge is evil
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> nearly done :)
<acheronuk> also LP: #1791501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791501 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.50.0 into Cosmic Archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791501
<acheronuk> santa @Santa tsimonq2 @DarinMiller mamarley et al. ^^^
<acheronuk> please ack on the bug if you have been using 5.50 staged packages
<mamarley> acheronuk: Commented. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: ty :D
<mamarley> No problem.
<acheronuk> mamarley: yeah, that release switches the notification sound backend away from phonon
<BluesKaj> noticed my phonon-vlc-backend , altho installed doesn't show up as an option in systemsettings>multimedia>audio and video>backend
<BluesKaj> err phonon-backend-vlc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1694: FAILURE in 8.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1695: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #203: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #451: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #452: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #94: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #260: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #261: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #95: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/95/
<mparillo> for bug 1791501, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks ?
<ubottu> bug 1791501 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.50.0 into Cosmic Archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791501
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @mparillo, yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2469: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2469: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2469: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2469/
<mparillo> No dead kittens. I commented on the SRU Bug.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Rik, everything is working fine except system sounds.  Regular sound is working fine.  Same problem with Neon Dev unstable on the same box.  18.04 with Plasma 5.12.6, fw 5.47, qt 5.95 works fine.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Looking like a bug at this point....
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, example of system sounds?
<valorie> @DarinMiller, have you discussed this with Harald? aka sitter
<valorie> since he's the phonon/linux sound stack genius along with neon
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> In sys setting  -> Multimedia ->  Audio and Video - > Audio HW Setup tab the "Front Left" and "Front Right"  buttons produce no sound.  Also, <hover scroll> the volume icon in the panel with feedback enable does not produce sound.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> What I don't know is if was working prior to fw 5.50.  But it definetly works in bionic. with older plasma and fw.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I will post on the neon forum and see if anyone else on the bleeding edge is encountering the same issue....
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> working here in KCI stable builds which do ppa copy of frameworks from unstable. could be a case of something needing a rebuild
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I will try a 2nd box...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, well, need to know if it is 5.5.0 or something else?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I will ppa purge and give it a spin....
<IrcsomeBot1> * DarinMiller is always impressed with the cool pkg management tools such as the entire debian packaging sytem and stuff like ppa-purge....
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller ? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381894
<ubottu> KDE bug 381894 in Packages User Edition "Volume feedback and testing don't work" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 5.49. is also broken...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, It's not a regression, let's ship it. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Agreed...ship it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> makes sense that the issue is somewhere else :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> OH, hey that bug report was helpful.  libcanberra-pulse was the missing package
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> working fine now...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, maybe that needs to be added as a dep of another package, or in our seed. can investigate that
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> readding fw staging.... and trying again.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> $ aptitude why libcanberra-pulse  … i   windows95   Depends    kde-cli-tools | kde-runtime | trash-cli | libglib2.0-bin | gvfs-bin … i A kde-runtime Recommends libcanberra-pulse | libcanberra-gstreamer
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> we droped kde-runtime I think?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> we did, so that dep shouls probably go in plasma-workspace or similar
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> oh, what is kde-runtime?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> runtime stuff for kde 4
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, "runtime components from the official KDE release"
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> kde4
<valorie> wasn't that stuff setting the stage for kdelibs?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk ack @ ffe bug report, will comment on it as soon as I can
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @valorie, other way around
<valorie> ?
<valorie> maybe I stated it wrong
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @valorie, kde-runtime was built with kdelibs
<valorie> ah
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Added successfull fw 5.50 update comment here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1791501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791501 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.50.0 into Cosmic Archive" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, great. thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> So since KNotification now supports libcanberra as per the offcial fw annoucement, https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.50.0.php , should libcanberra-pulse be recommend for kubuntu-notification-helper?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> somewhere more lower level that that I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #531: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #98: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/98/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, plasma-desktop and plasma-pa are what seem to need it, so added as deps of those
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #368: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/179/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> What is the proper procedure to commicate the deps upstream (to Debian and/or Neon)?
<mparillo> Since it looks too late on a Sunday night for those who really know to answer, allow me...The Neon devs actively watch #kde-neon during European business hours. tsimonq2 is working on his Debian Developer, and I am certain he has contacts there.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #485: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1182: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1160: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #75: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #246: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #102: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #171: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #81: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #96: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #120: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #81: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/95/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I have commit access in Debian and contacts in Neon.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Neon could wait until tomorrow, ping Riddell or sitter in #kde-neon with a Git patch.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But if you make an MP to the packaging in Salsa I can merge.
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ping me if you use Okular.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #176: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #82: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/106/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm looking for testers in every stable release of Ubuntu and Debian.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/88/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Whatever isn't tested I have to test.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/79/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I will have patches by the end of the night US time, but tomorrow evening I want to release CVE fixes into Debian and Ubuntu for CVE-2018-1000801.
<ubottu> okular version 18.08 and earlier contains a Directory Traversal vulnerability in function "unpackDocumentArchive(...)" in "core/document.cpp" that can result in Arbitrary file creation on the user workstation. This attack appear to be exploitable via he victim must open a specially crafted Okular archive. This issue appears to have been corrected in version 18.08.1 (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-1000801)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-02
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/84QrgMqWGb/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I imaging something needs a rebuild. I'll investigate later
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> (Photo, 632x114) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/i1jUr1HB/file_17579.jpg eoan
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: Could anyone on twitter retweet please? … https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1168601531374923776
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-03
<RikMills> santa_: git repos and metadata updated to include kirigami-gallery and kipi-plugins
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> RikMills: thanks for the metadata update
<santa_> RikMills: regarding akonadi with mariadb case, I was waiting to test a number of things and give you a full report, but since mysql version which works is gone, I would say go ahead with the switch
<santa_> I have been reading a bit about MySQL/MariaDB, and checked that, indeed neon and debian switched to mariadb, also the person who did the switch is also involved in the kdepim upstream development, so I hope this time they know what they are doing
<RikMills> santa_: thanks. I do that in a bit then
<santa_> I could reproduce the issue with new MySQL exactly in the way you said, it seems akonadi fails to start the MySQL thing according to the logs
<santa_> I haven't figured out why though
<santa_> RikMills: just for the record I haven't tested anything with MariaDB yet, but I plan to do so before this cycle ends
<santa_> hmm, and we have a new plasma version
<RikMills> good. as I don't use it, testing with any type of real world db is hard for me
<RikMills> plasma is building in staging
<santa_> no prob, I use it myself, but only @ LTS
<santa_> no problem in doing some testing with VM's
<RikMills> if plasma builds ok, I'll upload to Eoan later
<RikMills> final bugfix release should be straight forward
<santa_> ok, nice time to do a test rebuild of everything again
 * RikMills nods
<santa_> since you are here, there's a small change in KA I wanted to discuss with you
<RikMills> apps 19.08.1 is also building in ppa
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> the thing is, for a long time we had a slightly shoddy thing in KA which I never had time to fix til now
<santa_> ubuntu_info.py
<santa_> it has an embedded map which changes "dinamically"
<santa_> which is an utter disrespect for the design priciples of the new tooling XD
<santa_> so I'm going to push something to ka-metadata and explain that something, are you ok with that? do you have any pending unpushed work for ka-metadata?
<RikMills> nope. all push for now
<RikMills> *pushed
<santa_> ok, let me push then
<santa_> ok, in the master branch there should be an ubuntu-release-info.json
<santa_> this file would contain in the future that map, so it won't be hardcoded anymore AND
<santa_> another map with special values
<santa_> so this way we would be able to have something like kubuntu_:ubuntu-devel:_archive for the default branch
<RikMills> ok. so change there only
<santa_> I didn't make the code changes yet, because I wanted to know if you have any criricism to make about this move
<santa_> yeah, the idea is changing the json file only
<santa_> so this way it won't be needed to make a point release each and everytime there is a new ubuntu version
<RikMills> I don't think so. one config file change vs having to grep all ka to find stuff to change seems sensible
<santa_> ok, whenever I can I will make the code changes for 2.3, if anything wrong we can always revert the thing
<RikMills> ok :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is anyone else seeing dourble?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1280x1014) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/W8XG6cCK/file_17657.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Only reason I noticed double entries was that my laptop screen brightness keys were not working under Eaon. So I checked the key mapping and noticed the double entries under PM.  I had to reassign the duplicate entries to the brightness control to enable my screen brightness.  I will check another laptop on Eaon so see if its hw specific....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, this screen shot is from Disco with backports enabled.  Neon Dev Unstable does not have this issue (same laptop) and I have yet to find a but report that may contain a patch link.
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Check `~/.config/kglobalshortcutsrc`. It should have doubled entries too
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Mine doesn't
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<RikMills> plasma 5.16.5 is now in Eoan and backports ppa for disco
<crydotsnake-M> Hello :) !
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-05
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I mis-spoke earlier when I said Neon did not have double entries.  It has douple entries also, but for some reason the screen brightness works fine without manually ressetting the shortcuts.  As for kglobalshortcutsrc, it has 2 power devil sections ( found in Neon, Eaon and Disco):  [org_kde_powerdevil] and [powerdevil].
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> odd
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> May happen when you are using unstable Plasma snapshots
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> how can I start Baloo so it actually finds something? I use kfind since months to be able to search my computer, Baloo does exactly nothing
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-06
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I have just synced libkcompatdisc and ksirk git repos, you probably want to do a git pull in your local cones
<santa_> * clones
<RikMills> santa_: gotcha. thanks
 * RikMills wonders why todays iso is ~100MB bigger!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-07
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Meeting Doodle … https://beta.doodle.com/poll/mt2day3u6i566s4n
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oops ^ This is poll for a meeting to discuss KubuntuCI and Hosting - Technical Architecture discussion
<RikMills> elisa music player is now in Eoan
<RikMills> I will build that for backports later
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> $ elisa  … elisa: error while loading shared libraries: libvlc.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @myfenris, on startup? I don't see that here
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, Yeap
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: …   libkf5mediaplayer-data libkf5mediaplayer5
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> that is ok. the dep was dropped
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👌🏻 thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-08
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-31
<dantti> how do I install dbg symbols for Qt? tried adding some ddeb.ubuntu.com server but didn't work
<valorie> debian changed the file type to some new thing -- dbgsym
<valorie> no clue why
<valorie> so often you have to search for both names
<valorie> :(
<valorie> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5049578/stepping-into-qt-sources-in-qt-creator-in-ubuntu-linux has some stuff
<valorie> dantti: partway down that page, it sounds like qt has to be recompiled with the -debug switch on
<valorie> not optimal
<IrcsomeBot> <X> I think it's ddebs.ubuntu.com, with the 's' at the end
<RikMills> dantti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> RikMills: hotfixes for kalzium and kitinerary available in kubuntu_groovy_staging
<santa_> results of this weekend test rebuild (including these 2 hotfixes): http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/
<RikMills> santa_: thanks. will upload later
<santa_> ack
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<RikMills> santa_: uploaded
<dantti> RikMills: thanks, I didn't add the repo keys, seems apt is more picky at this now
<dantti> and sadly my suspicious was right qt_safe_write isn't that safe anymore :(
<santa_> good night everybody
<santa_> RikMills: thanks for the uploads, some more stuff:
<santa_> - hotfix for kdav available in kubuntu_groovy_staging
<santa_> - I've just updated the metadata after kdav being in frameworks
<santa_> - last weekend I've detected a problem in our HTML status pages
<santa_> the thing is, both for tritemio and probably also for ppa-build-status the HTML apparently ends abruptly after libkgeomap
<santa_> I already fixed the thing for tritemio and I have here locally a possible fix for ppa-build-status
<santa_> so whenever you upload 20.08.1 to any PPA, please give me a ping so I can test my fix and push it to git
<santa_> and release KA 2.3-rc2
<santa_> also I'm looking forward to finally fix the iron hand
<RikMills> santa_: yeah, I hit the libkgeomap thing. I figured it was something like what you say, but was too short of time so just removed it from the ppa I was staging in
<RikMills> thanks for the rest :)
<santa_> no prob
<RikMills> kdav uploaded
#kubuntu-devel 2020-09-01
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<RikMills> plasma 5.19.5 is building in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, 👍🏻
<gQuigs> hi! just wanted to make sure someone from the Kubuntu team saw this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1862428   Just changing cdimage links to https will keep things working.  Otherwise users using Chrome/ium will eventually not be able to download Kubuntu ISOs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1862428 in Kubuntu Website "HTTPS required by Chrom/ium for future downloading" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit ^^^
<santa_> RikMills: do tou have some time for a few misc things (5 things give or take XD)
<santa_> * do you
<valorie> santa_: coming to Akademy?
<valorie> although even if you are, I might miss ya
<valorie> :(
<valorie> timezones suck a bit
<santa_> valorie: virtual Akademy?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> I'm actually giving a talk on the final day
<santa_> when? does it need registration or something like that?
<valorie> I hope a lot of Kubuntu folks represent
<valorie> if you have a KDE identity you can sign right in
<valorie> but they do want people to register of course so they know how many to expect in sessions, etc.
<valorie> hoping to see both Rik and Rick (Sick_Rimmit) as well
<RikMills> santa_: bit late now. sorry
<RikMills> can surely discuss tomorrow
<santa_> valorie: I will have a look I guess but I have billions and billions of things to do
<valorie> I can soooo relate!
<santa_> I hope to clear most of them before it's too late
<valorie> mine are ongoing, so no chance of that!
<santa_> RikMills: I'm still up for ~ 1 hour, initiate conversation? [y/n]
<RikMills> yaaaaaaaaaaawn. ok
<santa_> ok, first thing: plasma all green http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<santa_> 2nd thing: have you seen the patch from the russian nice guy?
<RikMills> merge proposals?
<santa_> https://code.launchpad.net/~a-volkov/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kgamma5/+merge/390086
<RikMills> if so, yes. just did not get around to checking sanity this evening
<santa_> I have tested it and keeps the kgamma5 green in the status pages, so if you agree I can merge that into _staging + changelog entry
<RikMills> ok, that is what I was going to do, so please do
<santa_> ok, noted
<RikMills> there was also a breeze-gtk MP
<santa_> next things about KA:
<RikMills> https://code.launchpad.net/~a-volkov/kubuntu-packaging/+git/breeze-gtk/+merge/389151
<santa_> ok, noted as well, I coul try to have a look tomorrow in the morning if you don't proceed earlier
<santa_> * could
<santa_> anything else? move to KA? [y/n]
<RikMills> no, go ahead
<santa_> ok, about KA:
<santa_> - I disabled the kci check in the default config, I guess you are ok with this
<RikMills> yep
<santa_> - I have fixed the ppa-build-status so you should be able to execute the thing even wiht libkgeomap uploaded
<santa_> * with
<RikMills> :)
<santa_> - finally I'm at the moment in the process of releasing 2.0-rc2
<santa_> so I'm going to copy the packages to the PPA team very soon before I go to bed
<RikMills> great :)
<santa_> - last thing about KA, I think I'm going to work abit in resurrecting this: http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/ka-iron-hand_reports/
<RikMills> kool
<santa_> in genereal I think I'm going to focus for KA 2.4 in the status tools
<santa_> the code in general is very shoddy, and also not pylint clean
<santa_> at the same time I might try to resurrect my efforts to program a proper gbp-something to build git snapshots like the kci used to do
<santa_> so maybe we could still maintain the kubuntu_unstable branches "manually" as a temporary solution while we don't have a proper CI
<RikMills> oldly I was thinking about that earlier, so sounds good
<santa_> but we will see if it's feasible to do
<RikMills> can you use something like releaseme to make snapshot tars with translations rolled in?
<santa_> and of course I still have to fix the proposed migration graphs
<santa_> I can use releaseme but maybe it's better to have our own code
<santa_> because that releaseme thing, which is great, is written in ruby
<santa_> so integrating that with KA....
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> hmmm
<RikMills> my 'like' was quite general
<santa_> lots of hmmmm
<RikMills> ;)
<santa_> anyway we will see, the fisrt thing would be reworking some things of the status pages
<RikMills> if not it will have to mangle install files or something
<RikMills> like KCI used to
<santa_> I think I had some partial work on a proper log parser
<santa_> if we have a gbp-something we can make sure that kind of thing doesn't happen
<santa_> we will see the implementation of that, but it can be done
<RikMills> ok. sounds good
<RikMills> omg. plasma-workspace has been building for 3 hrs on riscv64 :(
<santa_> oh yes
<RikMills> probably need to do more passing build_testing = off when we are not going to run tests anyway
<RikMills> anything else?
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_staging/20.08.1_groovy_retry_builds.pdf
<santa_> ↑ what happened with ark and kio-extras here?
<RikMills> ark I uploaded early as it had a CVE
<santa_> ah, ok
<RikMills> kio-extras needs kdsoap
<santa_> is that needing a debian/copyright?
<RikMills> I add ed the dep so it waits, instead of FTBFS
<RikMills> yes, I have been avoidign that!
<santa_> ok, I take note
<santa_> nothing more on my side whenever you can if you confirm me the ppa-build-status is fixed that would be great
<santa_> either having the fix from git or the package, I don't care
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools-testing/+packages
<santa_> ↑ the packages are being copied
<RikMills> I'll do a check 1st thing in the morning
<santa_> remember to upload the libkgeomap first
<RikMills> I had :P
<RikMills> but thanks
<RikMills> if that is all, then good night all
<RikMills> santa_ valorie ^^
<valorie> niters and hope to see you at Akademy!
<valorie> both of ya
<santa_> yes, good night and thanks for your time
<RikMills> I will try for some of it at lease
<RikMills> *least
<valorie> same here really, can't attend some of the talks I want to due to them being about 3am my time!
<valorie> > dinner
